# CBFM Buddy



## jchic

Hey Ladies!

I just ordered my CBFM and it should be here end of the week! AF showed up today as expected so I am excited for a brand new cycle of TTC this month!

Anyone have a CBFM and want to team up, lets do it!

Has anyone used the CBFM? My friend used it and it didnt work (she ended up pregnant without using it) and I know others that swear by it.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have one :) on CD 2 today, 2nd cycle using it, 1st cycle wasnt quite as expected lol. Hope yours turns up in the next few days so you can start this cycle :) x


----------



## jchic

Yes I hope so too! Is it complicated to use or no? Also, do you have to start on CD1? I am so excited!!! keep me posted on your results!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

No really easy! I dip my sticks as I find it easier than POAS. You can set the monitor any day up to day 5 and in your first month you will start POAS at day 6. x


----------



## Mzladyk

This is my first cycle using the CBFM, today is CD4 for me. Good Luck I hope it works on the first month for the both of us.


----------



## subby16

I am also using a CBFM for the first time this cycle :) Right now i am on CD 2 but I am really looking forward to POAS haha.

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## jchic

Keep me posted on how it works for you ladies. I should be receiving mine any day in the mail now. I am on CD2 today. GO AWAY AFFFF! haha:nope:


----------



## subby16

Does anyone know if AF has to be gone to be able to POAS? My AF is usually around for up to 7 days. And I read that the CBFM asks for the first strip on day 6?


----------



## inpghttc

Hey ladies, this is my first cycle using CBFM. I have been POAS since CD6 as instrcuted and have yet to get a high (CD10)....hope to get a high soon, not sure why it's taking this long. I have only had two cycles since the pill though. The first one was 28 days and the second was 25...


----------



## inpghttc

Subby...no it doesn't have to be over, I read that blood does not effect the test...


----------



## Mrs.B.

On my first cycle, I got poas whilst at was here. I got highs from cd 16 to 24 then at made an unexpected appearance and i reset the monitor. I am now on day 3 x


----------



## Mzladyk

inpghtcc- cd 10 is still pretty early keep testing you will get your high's... some people go from low to peak. Good luck 
:dust:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hey great to find this thread. i have been debating whether to but one for the last couple of days.

currently i have been using no OPKs of temps and now having two months off due to timings of when baby will be here clashing with being a bridesmaid for my sister next year. 

then planning on restarting with everything i can possibly do to help!!! 

What do you think of cbfm? Is it easy to tell when you ovulate? Do any of you use temping as well?

Thanks and lots of baby dust to you

xx


----------



## jchic

My CFBM should be coming today! Can you start on CD3 or 4 or is that too late?


----------



## inpghttc

You can up till day 5


----------



## Mrs.B.

Up to Nd including day 5 so you'll be fine.

Miss broody, I temp as well as use the monitor x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 

i am using it too and am on my 1st cycle. I am now CD 17 and still getting low, but my cycle is long. It is a great machine and i really hope it works out for us all.
I am also taking agnus castus and evening primrose oil too.
i will watch this thread with interest

Dawn x


----------



## jchic

Ok SO CBFM lets all post our BFP s :bfp: that we will be getting soon on this thread....

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU ALLLLLL!!!! I'm only on CD3, so still have a while to go, but cant wait, haha. I am so so so impatient.


----------



## Mrs.B.

jchic said:


> Ok SO CBFM lets all post our BFP s :bfp: that we will be getting soon on this thread....
> 
> BEST OF LUCK TO YOU ALLLLLL!!!! I'm only on CD3, so still have a while to go, but cant wait, haha. I am so so so impatient.

Only 3 days till your first POAS, I'm on CD 4 :) I hope this month makes more sense that last with my temps and my monitor :dust: good luck to you all x


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Ok SO CBFM lets all post our BFP s :bfp: that we will be getting soon on this thread....
> 
> BEST OF LUCK TO YOU ALLLLLL!!!! I'm only on CD3, so still have a while to go, but cant wait, haha. I am so so so impatient.
> 
> Only 3 days till your first POAS, I'm on CD 4 :) I hope this month makes more sense that last with my temps and my monitor :dust: good luck to you all xClick to expand...

We are on the same cycle, YAY! Keep me posted on your progression with CBFM, hopefully we get our BFP's!!


----------



## subby16

Thanks for all the info girls :) ... I am on CD 4 today, can't wait for the next two days to be over, and to actually start feeding the CBFM some sticks.


----------



## Mzladyk

Today was my first day to POAS :happydance: or better yet PINAC (pee in a cup) 

Ok I will be the first to say the pledge "Hi my name is Mzladyk and I am addicted to peeing on things" :rofl:


----------



## Skoer1360

Hey girls! I just started using my cbfm yesterday, I have short cycles so I started on day 5... the instructions said an average cycle of 24 days and up should start on day 9? Did I read that wrong or no?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Day 18 and i got my high reading today 

..... Lucky that i am off work for the long weekend and we are away this evening. Lots of Bdancing for us... Just so pleased to have got a high.... at least i know im working okay LOL

Dawn xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I think if you just start using it, it asks you to POAS from day 6 for the first cycle and then it gets used to you and will decide when you need to start POAS for from the next cycle. I am on CD 18 of my first cycle and have been POAS since day 6. I got my high reading today :thumbup:

Dawn 



Skoer1360 said:


> Hey girls! I just started using my cbfm yesterday, I have short cycles so I started on day 5... the instructions said an average cycle of 24 days and up should start on day 9? Did I read that wrong or no?


----------



## jchic

YAY! I just used mine this AM for the first time. I'm on CD4 and cant wait until it asks me to POAS, lol. 

Its pretty easy to use I think, it sounded way more complicated that what it is!

TGIF everyone


----------



## Skoer1360

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I think if you just start using it, it asks you to POAS from day 6 for the first cycle and then it gets used to you and will decide when you need to start POAS for from the next cycle. I am on CD 18 of my first cycle and have been POAS since day 6. I got my high reading today :thumbup:
> 
> Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> Skoer1360 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I just started using my cbfm yesterday, I have short cycles so I started on day 5... the instructions said an average cycle of 24 days and up should start on day 9? Did I read that wrong or no?Click to expand...

Oooh ok, thanks :) and yayy for a high reading!! :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I just got af today and am going to be using a CBFM for the first time this cycle :D Would love someone to buddy up with!! I ordered my sticks last week and they should be here tomorrow...I hope! I am borrowing the monitor from a close friend, so I need to reset it, only problem is I need a stick to reset it :dohh: Can I turn it on CD2 and make it CD2 or will it default to CD1 automatically??


----------



## Mrs.B.

So... Today is cd6 of second cycle, my cbfm requested a stick which I thought was odd as i didn't expect one until a bit later this cycle,soI gave it one expecting to come back low and BAM high straight away!!! Wasn't expecting that! Xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow! Maybe that means you will ovulate early this cycle?


----------



## Woolls2110

Hi there, can I join in too? I am on CD7 with my cbfm and have been poas since CD6. Still low so hoping ill have a high very soon x


----------



## subby16

I peed on my first stick today :) it was low but I'm still pretty happy to be on the next step. Congrats on the early high!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 

you can programme it up to as far as CD5 by holding down the m button (i think). so you should have no problems programming it to suit your cycle

Dawn 




1cre8tivgrl said:


> I just got af today and am going to be using a CBFM for the first time this cycle :D Would love someone to buddy up with!! I ordered my sticks last week and they should be here tomorrow...I hope! I am borrowing the monitor from a close friend, so I need to reset it, only problem is I need a stick to reset it :dohh: Can I turn it on CD2 and make it CD2 or will it default to CD1 automatically??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI,
> 
> you can programme it up to as far as CD5 by holding down the m button (i think). so you should have no problems programming it to suit your cycle

Thanks! It unfortunately did not come in the mail today :( So if it comes in on Monday I wont get to turn it on until Tuesday Morning, CD 5....gosh I hope it comes in in time!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 

mine actually came a day late (and in the evening) so i was on CD7 when i turned it on. since you can only programme it to 5 (and i am inpatient and didn't want to wait another cycle) i started using it. so currently it says i am CD20, when in reality i am CD21.... i assumed it would be fine as it still detects surges in LH. I have a long cycle and it was on (CD17 or CD18) when i got my first high reading. (i have gone through loads of sticks this month as i started testing on CD6 as requested by the monitor). I personally would start using it even if it arrives on CD6 for you.... I was a bit concerned cos you need to turn it on first and programme it within the 6 hour time frame you want to test in, so technically i went to CD7........... alas, it all seems to be working okay. we are now on high readings and Bdancing every other day at the moment and then will do everyday during peak (hope this will be enough).
The interesting thing i have found with the CBFM is that i ovulate way later than i thought.... might explain why we are on our 8th month of TTC

Dawn 




1cre8tivgrl said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> HI,
> 
> you can programme it up to as far as CD5 by holding down the m button (i think). so you should have no problems programming it to suit your cycle
> 
> Thanks! It unfortunately did not come in the mail today :( So if it comes in on Monday I wont get to turn it on until Tuesday Morning, CD 5....gosh I hope it comes in in time!!!Click to expand...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

That's a great idea Dawn! I pray that this will be your month hun!! :hugs2:


----------



## shouzhi

Thanks for all the info girls ... I am on CD 4 today, can't wait for the next two days to be over, and to actually start feeding the CBFM some sticks.


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi ladies, 

Can i be so rude to ask If I can join you too???

I got mine delivered at the end of last week and just waiting on af but I don't know what will happen this month as I miscarried at 6wks on 6th August :(

I have had a CBFM before but my OH works away in the Navy so seemed pointless so I got rid of it but as he back in the UK now, we have decided to give it another go. 

I have been TTC for 3 years with a blighted ovum in Feb 2009 and had an erpc at 10 weeks. I'm also old in the TTC stakes being a grand old age of 40. 

Not really got much going for me really, have I LOL so please let me join.........I need some like minded people to help me on the most difficutl journey I have ever been on 

GL to all and :dust: to you xxxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:flower:

Welcome on board. Good luck with the CBFM. This thread is great for keeping us all together. Look forward to seeing how we all get on with it

Dawn xxx





oorweeistyin said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can i be so rude to ask If I can join you too???
> 
> I got mine delivered at the end of last week and just waiting on af but I don't know what will happen this month as I miscarried at 6wks on 6th August :(
> 
> I have had a CBFM before but my OH works away in the Navy so seemed pointless so I got rid of it but as he back in the UK now, we have decided to give it another go.
> 
> I have been TTC for 3 years with a blighted ovum in Feb 2009 and had an erpc at 10 weeks. I'm also old in the TTC stakes being a grand old age of 40.
> 
> Not really got much going for me really, have I LOL so please let me join.........I need some like minded people to help me on the most difficutl journey I have ever been on
> 
> GL to all and :dust: to you xxxx


----------



## Mzladyk

Welcome to all the new ladies :hi:
AFM, I have had highs since CD7 so hopefully I will get a peak soon.


----------



## Mrs.B.

CD 8, 3rd day of high :) Hoping to peak soon unlike last month which I was high until AF arrived x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

should i be concerned that i got my first high on CD17? many others seem to get them a lot earlier. I have a random cycle that varies from month to month. however i am now taking agnus castus in the hope that sorts the cycle out


----------



## Mrs.B.

Last month my first high was on 16, this month on 6!! :shrug:


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> Last month my first high was on 16, this month on 6!! :shrug:


Wow, thats quite a range. Good thing you have the CBFM to tell you when you are good to go!!

I am on CD7 and no high reading yet, but I usually ovulate around CD16/17


WOOHOOO CBFM ladies!!


----------



## jchic

Dawnlouise30 said:


> should i be concerned that i got my first high on CD17? many others seem to get them a lot earlier. I have a random cycle that varies from month to month. however i am now taking agnus castus in the hope that sorts the cycle out

Not at all. This is my first month using it, but I know I Ovulate around day 16/17 so you should be good! 

keep us posted!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

jchic said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Last month my first high was on 16, this month on 6!! :shrug:
> 
> 
> Wow, thats quite a range. Good thing you have the CBFM to tell you when you are good to go!!
> 
> I am on CD7 and no high reading yet, but I usually ovulate around CD16/17
> 
> 
> WOOHOOO CBFM ladies!!Click to expand...

I know its mad isnt it! Although didnt see my peak last month but it was my first month so I have read thats normal ... fxd for this month!


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Last month my first high was on 16, this month on 6!! :shrug:
> 
> 
> Wow, thats quite a range. Good thing you have the CBFM to tell you when you are good to go!!
> 
> I am on CD7 and no high reading yet, but I usually ovulate around CD16/17
> 
> 
> WOOHOOO CBFM ladies!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know its mad isnt it! Although didnt see my peak last month but it was my first month so I have read thats normal ... fxd for this month!Click to expand...

I heard that too....I think thats why they make you test early Day 6 or so, the first time. 

SO frustrating!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

jchic said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Last month my first high was on 16, this month on 6!! :shrug:
> 
> 
> Wow, thats quite a range. Good thing you have the CBFM to tell you when you are good to go!!
> 
> I am on CD7 and no high reading yet, but I usually ovulate around CD16/17
> 
> 
> WOOHOOO CBFM ladies!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know its mad isnt it! Although didnt see my peak last month but it was my first month so I have read thats normal ... fxd for this month!Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that too....I think thats why they make you test early Day 6 or so, the first time.
> 
> SO frustrating!!Click to expand...

I found it strange that my second cycle wanted a test on cd 6, even stranger when it wasnt on low :rofl: my body amazes me! lol


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Last month my first high was on 16, this month on 6!! :shrug:
> 
> 
> Wow, thats quite a range. Good thing you have the CBFM to tell you when you are good to go!!
> 
> I am on CD7 and no high reading yet, but I usually ovulate around CD16/17
> 
> 
> WOOHOOO CBFM ladies!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know its mad isnt it! Although didnt see my peak last month but it was my first month so I have read thats normal ... fxd for this month!Click to expand...
> 
> I heard that too....I think thats why they make you test early Day 6 or so, the first time.
> 
> SO frustrating!!Click to expand...
> 
> I found it strange that my second cycle wanted a test on cd 6, even stranger when it wasnt on low :rofl: my body amazes me! lolClick to expand...

If only WE came with a manual, huh??? If you come across one, let me know :shrug:LOL


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Someone Please :HELP:

I got my CBFM all reset and turned it on, had a little trouble as my friend didn't give me all the instructions so I've been searching the web trying to figure out of to do it. I think I've got it now, so I've set it up as CD5. I hope I did that right?? Reading mixed reviews about what to call each day. My 1st 3 days of this cycle were just brown blood, but I wouldn't call it spotting there was a good amount of it and yesterday full red af arrive. Some people say that you don't count your period until the day you see red blood?? But while on my IUD I never had red blood, so does that mean I didn't get my period? When I did get some light brown blood always when AF was suppose to arrive and for 5 days or so....I am confused is today CD2 or CD5???? Maybe it wont even matter? But if I change it FF and the monitor will be off...ahhh I don't know!!


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Someone Please :HELP:
> 
> I got my CBFM all reset and turned it on, had a little trouble as my friend didn't give me all the instructions so I've been searching the web trying to figure out of to do it. I think I've got it now, so I've set it up as CD5. I hope I did that right?? Reading mixed reviews about what to call each day. My 1st 3 days of this cycle were just brown blood, but I wouldn't call it spotting there was a good amount of it and yesterday full red af arrive. Some people say that you don't count your period until the day you see red blood?? But while on my IUD I never had red blood, so does that mean I didn't get my period? When I did get some light brown blood always when AF was suppose to arrive and for 5 days or so....I am confused is today CD2 or CD5???? Maybe it wont even matter? But if I change it FF and the monitor will be off...ahhh I don't know!!

Hi There!

Thats a tough question! I never really was good at counting my cycle, but I was told that the first day of full red menstration is considered Cycle Day 1. If you never have had red, then maybe that's just your cycle? Im not really sure. I am sure it will give you your high/peak readings at some point, and maybe work backwards from there and see what day you are supposed to Ovulate. Do you chart at all? perhaps that can act as a backup!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes I started charting for the 1st time last month, so fairly new to it...I think I'm going to leave it at CD5, I guess it doesn't really matter as long as I see a peak, and I will, even if I have to use 3 extra sticks :winkwink:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

does anyone know what happens if you have not ovulated after using all 20 sticks?, does it ask you to keep testing or is that it for the month?

Dawn


----------



## jchic

Dawnlouise30 said:


> does anyone know what happens if you have not ovulated after using all 20 sticks?, does it ask you to keep testing or is that it for the month?
> 
> Dawn

hmmm....Im not sure. It might ask you to keep testing. Do you have regular cycles?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

They have been less regualr recently but i am stressed :growlmad: I am taking acnus castus to try and help.




jchic said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone know what happens if you have not ovulated after using all 20 sticks?, does it ask you to keep testing or is that it for the month?
> 
> Dawn
> 
> hmmm....Im not sure. It might ask you to keep testing. Do you have regular cycles?Click to expand...


----------



## jchic

Dawnlouise30 said:


> They have been less regualr recently but i am stressed :growlmad: I am taking acnus castus to try and help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone know what happens if you have not ovulated after using all 20 sticks?, does it ask you to keep testing or is that it for the month?
> 
> Dawn
> 
> hmmm....Im not sure. It might ask you to keep testing. Do you have regular cycles?Click to expand...Click to expand...

Did it ask you to test this AM?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yes,it asked me to test this morning and i got my peak :happydance: bad news DH is not well so no baby dancing for us. guess i am out of the running this month :growlmad:





jchic said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> They have been less regualr recently but i am stressed :growlmad: I am taking acnus castus to try and help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone know what happens if you have not ovulated after using all 20 sticks?, does it ask you to keep testing or is that it for the month?
> 
> Dawn
> 
> hmmm....Im not sure. It might ask you to keep testing. Do you have regular cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did it ask you to test this AM?Click to expand...


----------



## jchic

OK so I got my first high reading today on Day 11! WOOHOO! I have a question for you ladies though:

We BD on CD8 and CD10 (trying to sort of follow SMEP with the CBFM) and I got a high reading with FMU this AM. Should I skip today or BD each day with high reading? I get nervous because people say that if you BD everyday the sperm count isnt good or whatever?:shrug:
If I follow SMEP correctly, it states to BD the day you get a high reading for 3 days in a row.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Woohoo, I would stick with every other, we went for every day and got highs for ages and were exhausted! Then be om each peak and the day after ... That's what I plan on xx


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> Woohoo, I would stick with every other, we went for every day and got highs for ages and were exhausted! Then be om each peak and the day after ... That's what I plan on xx



gotcha! Does the sperm count decrease if you do BD 3 days in a row like SMEP says?

PS - HAPPY FRIDAY!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know I was wondering the same...since everyone gets a different number of highs before their peak. So if you are swaying for a girl do you stop BDing when you see your Peak?? Just curious!


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I know I was wondering the same...since everyone gets a different number of highs before their peak. So if you are swaying for a girl do you stop BDing when you see your Peak?? Just curious!

I would think so. Doesn't Shettles method say that on your Most Fertile days (peak on CBFM I would assume) is the time you are most likely to conceive a boy? I think thats what it says anyway! LOL


----------



## jchic

Just got my first peak reading this AM!!! Soooo excited! I definitely thought I would get one more high before peak but regardless I am hoping this is my month!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:dance: Yay for your peak! How many highs did you get hun? I am on CD9 and still getting lows.


----------



## jchic

My first high was yesterday on CD11. I bet you will get a high around cd11-12


----------



## jchic

Hmmm, so according to my ticker today is one of my most fertile days but CBFM gave me a low reading. I had a High Reading on Thursday and yesterday (Monday) and Peak Readings on Saturday and Sunday. We BD'd on all the highs and peaks. 

Advice? Perhaps I ovulated early?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I would go by the monitor...its been reading your hormone levels and would be more accurate. You probably just ovulated earlier this cycle so the calendar is off.


----------



## jchic

Thanks! I hope so....would LOVE a BFP! I am hoping this is my month....fingers and toes crossed!!:happydance:


----------



## subby16

So today is day 16 for me and I got a peak!! I have had a high reading since day 7 ... So excited to see that I'm actually ovulating :) 

Congrats on your peak jchic :flower:


----------



## subby16

Oh I would also go with what the monitor says ... I read somewhere on BnB that ovulation can vary month to month, while LP stays the same.


----------



## jchic

Thanks! YAY SUBBY! Those are alot of highs! You are going to be tired this month from all the BD, LOL.

:thumbup:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

got my first high yesterday at CD17...finally, so the machine is working fine, its just me ovulating very late apparently. I'm impatient! :hissy:


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> got my first high yesterday at CD17...finally, so the machine is working fine, its just me ovulating very late apparently. I'm impatient! :hissy:

WOOHOO! Keep us posted. I am in the dreaded 2ww


----------



## Pookabear

Congrats on your peak!!!! it's always so exciting to get a peak and know that your body is doing something right!!
Jchic- I'm not much far behind you I don't think, I have had two highs so far and on cd 11 I think i may ovulate early this month which would be great because I had only 3 high days last month starting on day 15 and o'd on 19 so i would love to get a peak tomorrow but im thinking either tomorrow or the next day..we will see! but if so we can be cycle buddies this month!!

Babydust to all!!!!!


----------



## Pookabear

you are way ahead of me lol i guess we wont be buddies but hello anyhow lol


----------



## jchic

Pookabear said:


> you are way ahead of me lol i guess we wont be buddies but hello anyhow lol

Is this your first month using the CBFM? This will be my 2nd cycle using it, considering the witch is on her way :cry:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

For those who have been using the monitor for more than a month can you tell me when it stops asking for sticks? I got my first high this morning after my peak, so will it stop asking when I finally get my low?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> you are way ahead of me lol i guess we wont be buddies but hello anyhow lol
> 
> Is this your first month using the CBFM? This will be my 2nd cycle using it, considering the witch is on her way :cry:Click to expand...

How do you know she's coming hun? Don't you still have 5 more days left in your cycle?


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> For those who have been using the monitor for more than a month can you tell me when it stops asking for sticks? I got my first high this morning after my peak, so will it stop asking when I finally get my low?

Yes, it will stop asking you after you get a low after your peaks and highs :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> you are way ahead of me lol i guess we wont be buddies but hello anyhow lol
> 
> Is this your first month using the CBFM? This will be my 2nd cycle using it, considering the witch is on her way :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know she's coming hun? Don't you still have 5 more days left in your cycle?Click to expand...

Yes just about, but I have bad AF cramps and brown discharge (sorry TMI) yesterday and today. Its only when I wipe but I usually have 2 days of brown discharge before AF....so I think she is coming early, and my temp is low. :cry:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh I'm sorry jchic :( It looks like your LP is short...could be why you can't get pregnant, I am dealing with that too, so a friend of mine told me to start taking Vitamin B complex, as it helps with fertility and also lengthens your LP! Good Luck next month, hopefully we will both get our :bfp:! :hugs2:


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Oh I'm sorry jchic :( It looks like your LP is short...could be why you can't get pregnant, I am dealing with that too, so a friend of mine told me to start taking Vitamin B complex, as it helps with fertility and also lengthens your LP! Good Luck next month, hopefully we will both get our :bfp:! :hugs2:

I hope! I am seeing my doc tomorrow but he told me that my LP of 12/13 days is normal? Is that not right?? Im so confused!:wacko:
Yes I heard b complex is good for that


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Oh I'm sorry jchic :( It looks like your LP is short...could be why you can't get pregnant, I am dealing with that too, so a friend of mine told me to start taking Vitamin B complex, as it helps with fertility and also lengthens your LP! Good Luck next month, hopefully we will both get our :bfp:! :hugs2:

My ticker is wrong, LOL. I am actually 11DPO today.
Yes BFP's for both of us ASAP :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

if your spotting now wouldn't that make your LP 8 days... I too am confused, do you could af from full flow or brown blood? It confuses me too! I always count from brown blood because I always get that first and its not just spotting for me.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ah ok then...your probably fine! :)


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> if your spotting now wouldn't that make your LP 8 days... I too am confused, do you could af from full flow or brown blood? It confuses me too! I always count from brown blood because I always get that first and its not just spotting for me.

LOL. Its brown, but only when I wipe and it doesnt even fill the toilet paper. I have a pantyliner on, and its completely clean, not one spot on it. I always count CD 1 as first real flow from what I was told


----------



## Pookabear

It is my 3rd month using cbfm, I too get spotting sometimes for 4 days before af but always start my monitor on full flow day, I just get it when I wipe mostly too, not sure what causes it but I've heard that u don't have an lp defect unless full flow comes too early, but who knows its so confusing lol


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thank you girls so much!! That should mean that I am ok then...cause this month I had 3 days of brown blood before the red came. I just always counted the brown because wearing a panty liner it was always more than spotting for me. So if I count full flow as CD1 than I am off 3 days which would make my LP 12 days instead of 9...12-14 is considered good right? My whole life I never counted this way, sooo confused too, lol.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

There, I changed FF, and I was playing around with a due date calculator online and when I put in my first day of af on full flow it lined up pretty much with when I o'd where as the other day did not so I think you girls are right! :D I hope this doesn't mess up my monitor next month then???


----------



## jchic

OK so update! I went to the doc this AM because AF got me this AM. I was hysterical literally, and he said that my cycles are 28 days, not 29 (according to my charts I have been keeping, lol. I was counting wrong!) and that its OK to have an "off cycle" once in a while. He also said that because I am SO stressed, my body produces hormones and it can indeed throw an early menstruation in there. Because I am usually regular, he isn't concerned BUT he did do a complete test that includes FSH, Prog., chromosome workup and everything else. He said that if I am above a 12 in FSH then that's when I need to be concerned. If that's the case, I will start on Clomid on CD3-7, Estrogen from CD7-11/12, Crinone (progesterone supplement) from CD17 forward - but that's ONLY if my levels come back abnormal. He still doesn't want to start me on any of this until at LEAST this cycle is over. 

I am going to try a new approach this month and just relax. I honestly have been consumed with TTC and I really think the stress f*cked me up with my cycle. I am going to try to not focus so hard on it! I leave for Italy in 3 weeks, so maybe do some shopping, relax, read, go out for dinner/drinks and just take it easy this cycle. 
Thoughts on my plan? How are you all by the way????


----------



## Pookabear

Your plan sounds like a great one!! I hope that your test results come back normal but if they dont I hope they get your fixed up so that you can get one step closer to getting your bfp!! I would love to go to Italy lucky you!! You need to have a great time there and just relax! I know its easier said then done because I'm always worrier about ttc too!

Im doing well as of now I'm on day16 and still getting highs on my monitor, can't wait to get my peak and hopefully catch that little eggy!


----------



## Pookabear

im on cd 15 sorry not 16


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow! Sounds like you have it all figured out jchic! I hope you get good news and can sort everything out so you get your October :bfp:!! :hugs2:


----------



## gemmybean

hello :flower: i've recently brought a clearblue machine from ebay, which i'm hoping will arrive by tomorrow. I hope to be able to join this thread when its arrived - i'm sure that i will be needing your advice when it comes to trying to decipher the thing anyway :haha:
Anyway i was wondering if any of you guys would know what the difference is between the monitors with what looks like a barcode on the front, and the ones without them. Is one a newer edition of the monitor or something?? also whats the difference between the clearblue easy fertility monitor and clearblue fertility monitor??? or again are they the same thing?????


----------



## Pookabear

I believe they are the same thing, and they do the same things, welcome to the thread!


----------



## gemmybean

awwww thanks - i can't wait until it arrives!!! its been posted earlier today, so i am really hoping that it will arrive tomorrow. I suspect that i will end up having to set up it a day late, as i'll be on cd 5 tomorrow, and i wouldn't be able to press the 'm' button until cd 6, so i'll be a day behind. And thats assuming that it does come tomorrow, if it comes wednesday, i would end up being, 2 days behind.
I assume that this would be alright


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Its ok, I am 3 days off on mine, as long as you keep track of it some where else, like Fertility Friend, or a calendar, you'll be fine :)


----------



## Pookabear

Agree with 1cre8tivgrl said, I would keep it tracked somewhere else, as you only have until cd 5 to start a new cycle on the monitor! any questions you have I would be happy to answer if I know the answer, I am on cycle 3 with cbfm currently on cd 17 and waiting for my peak


----------



## jchic

WOOHOO! We have so many new CBFMers joining our thread! More ladies means more BFPS!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> More ladies means more BFPS!

:dance: :wohoo: :thumbup:


----------



## gemmybean

i'm soooooooo fustrated - got home tonight super excited about getting to grips with my new clearblue monitor - only to find out that it hadn't actually been delivered. Arggggg i'm super annoyed. :growlmad:
i know i could just 'trick' the monitor and start at cd 5, but i'm a little reluctant to do that. I've got a persona monitor, which is similar, so i'm thinking that i might just use that this cycle, and keep the clearblue for my next cycle. This way i'll be starting on time, and everything will be synced up. 

Stupid Royal Mail :nope:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

oh dear, hopefully it may come tommorow, i tricked my monitor and i still got two peaks on it, programmed at CD5 but was actually CD 6 or 7 of my cycle (can't quite remember now). I planned to reset it this month but did not actually bother. i saw no harm in this as i did not ovulate till cd 23 or there abouts, so even tho the machine was out of synch of my cycle as long as it asks for tests before i get quite far into my cycle (which i believe it will do) then it still works effectively, after all it is detecting hormones and over three months it will get used to you, so tricking it once should be okay (i hope!)... hope some of that made sense LOL

Dawn 




gemmybean said:


> i'm soooooooo fustrated - got home tonight super excited about getting to grips with my new clearblue monitor - only to find out that it hadn't actually been delivered. Arggggg i'm super annoyed. :growlmad:
> i know i could just 'trick' the monitor and start at cd 5, but i'm a little reluctant to do that. I've got a persona monitor, which is similar, so i'm thinking that i might just use that this cycle, and keep the clearblue for my next cycle. This way i'll be starting on time, and everything will be synced up.
> 
> Stupid Royal Mail :nope:


----------



## gemmybean

lol no you did make sense - i'm not sure what to do yet, i'm having a urge to poas lol and i know my other machine is just sat there waiting for me to use it tomorrow morning - i guess its going to depend on how long i can hold out for


----------



## gemmybean

god i've just read that back and i sound totally crazy lol :haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

LOL, no you don't :winkwink:. I am on CD 8 and its not asked me to POAS i was so disapointed this morning LOL. i nearly POAS just for the sake of it, but then again they are expensive :winkwink:

hope your monitor comes today xx





gemmybean said:


> god i've just read that back and i sound totally crazy lol :haha:


----------



## jchic

Dawnlouise30 said:


> LOL, no you don't :winkwink:. I am on CD 8 and its not asked me to POAS i was so disapointed this morning LOL. i nearly POAS just for the sake of it, but then again they are expensive :winkwink:
> 
> hope your monitor comes today xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemmybean said:
> 
> 
> god i've just read that back and i sound totally crazy lol :haha:Click to expand...

Its soooo annoying when you want it to ask you for a stick and it doesnt, LOL. I just got my first POAS of this cycle! But it was LOW, dammit!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know...I am 3 days off this cycle so I'm worried next cycle its going to ask me really late...as I didn't get my first high until CD 14 (but my machine thinks it was CD17...yikes!


----------



## gemmybean

Bloody machine wasn't there again tonight! I'm so out this month. I"ll have to start nxt cycle now


----------



## Pookabear

Aww that stinks!! I hope you get it soon and can start next cycle, but it would be even better if you didn't even need it because u ended up getting your bfp


----------



## broodybelle

Hi ladies,

Can I join you. This has been our first cycle with a CBFM. In the tww at the moment and hoping for a BFP but trying to be realistic at the same time...

Good luck to everyone.
x


----------



## jchic

broodybelle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can I join you. This has been our first cycle with a CBFM. In the tww at the moment and hoping for a BFP but trying to be realistic at the same time...
> 
> Good luck to everyone.
> x

Yes! Welcome aboard! woohooo


baby dust to all. 

Update - CD7 and low Reading today again!


----------



## Pookabear

I believe I am 1 dpo so im in the ttw anyone same dpo?


----------



## Shorty88

If I don't get my bfp this month I am thinking about investing in one of these are they good??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Shorty88 said:


> If I don't get my bfp this month I am thinking about investing in one of these are they good??

I have only been using it for a month but I love it and if you chart too you can see its dead on! Very helpful in helping pinpoint ovulation!! And its great because unlike OPKs it will give you a few days notice, bettering your chances! :thumbup:


----------



## gemmybean

ok i am needing some advice here - my clearblue monitor *finally* came today, and i am currently cd 7. Now i really want to start using it straight away, is this going to be possible or should i really wait until next cycle?????
I wont be able to press 'm' until tomorrow morning, meaning i wont be starting to test until i'm cd 9 - is this really to late to be thinking of starting :shrug:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

i would just use it tommorow, i was two days out when i strated using mine and i still got my two peaks in the month ( i have longish cycles), but i think you should be okay 





gemmybean said:


> ok i am needing some advice here - my clearblue monitor *finally* came today, and i am currently cd 7. Now i really want to start using it straight away, is this going to be possible or should i really wait until next cycle?????
> I wont be able to press 'm' until tomorrow morning, meaning i wont be starting to test until i'm cd 9 - is this really to late to be thinking of starting :shrug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I think you'll be fine if you use it tomorrow...your only 2 days off, it wont matter that much, its not like your a week off you know? Just my opinion :)


----------



## gemmybean

cool i think i'm just going to go for it then, i can't wait now yey!!!! so when it asks for the first test on sunday will it just ask for a test every day until ovulation is detected?????


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yeah it will ask for a test till it detects ovulation. I believe it will always ask for ten tests even if you ovulate say 5 day's in for example... i have read on here that people feed it old sticks after they have had their peak as the monitor is programmed that once it has given you a peak it will then give you another peak and a high automatically before reverting back to low (that is what i have read on here). since the sticks are so expensive it kind of makes sense to feed it old sticks after the first peak. I used 20 sticks last month but i have a long cycle Ovulated on CD 23, but it still asked me to use two more sticks to complete the full 20 for the month (hope that makes sense?)





gemmybean said:


> cool i think i'm just going to go for it then, i can't wait now yey!!!! so when it asks for the first test on sunday will it just ask for a test every day until ovulation is detected?????


----------



## gemmybean

yeah that makes sense, thanks for your help


----------



## Mrs.B.

:happydance::happydance:I got my first ever peak today!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> :happydance::happydance:I got my first ever peak today!!! :happydance::happydance:

:happydance: Yay!!! Its so exciting isn't it!! :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Yeah it will ask for a test till it detects ovulation. I believe it will always ask for ten tests even if you ovulate say 5 day's in for example... i have read on here that people feed it old sticks after they have had their peak as the monitor is programmed that once it has given you a peak it will then give you another peak and a high automatically before reverting back to low (that is what i have read on here). since the sticks are so expensive it kind of makes sense to feed it old sticks after the first peak. I used 20 sticks last month but i have a long cycle Ovulated on CD 23, but it still asked me to use two more sticks to complete the full 20 for the month (hope that makes sense?)

I just stopped feeding it sticks after I got 2 lows after o...it still went on each day without it :shrug: hopefully I didn't screw anything up :haha: But she's right, it will ask for them in incriments of 10, I didn't o until CD 18 (according to FF) so I went through 18 sticks this month, thinking I better order another box for next month, I was hoping I could use 1 box for 2 months...guess that's out!


----------



## Pookabear

yay Mrs.B for your peak!!! get to bd!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks ladies, was so excited I took a pic lol x


----------



## Pookabear

Lol I have been there too! If we are that excited for a peak imagone how we will be when we get bfps!! I was super excited on peak 1st 2 cycles then this cycle I was excited but not quite because I want my bfp lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

I know mad isnt it, this is my 3rd cycle using the monitor but only seem a peak this time :) x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> Thanks ladies, was so excited I took a pic lol x

:rofl: I did too!!


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, was so excited I took a pic lol x
> 
> :rofl: I did too!!Click to expand...

Did you ladies get highs and peaks on the same days each cycle? Last cycle (which was my first one using the CBFM) I got a high on CD11, Peak CD12 and 13, then High on CD14. Today is CD 11 for me and I got a low....is it normal for that to change?

Congrats on the peaks this weekend....woohooooo :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I don't know yet jchic...still on my first cycle, but I am hoping mine will change as I started taking B complex to move o forward in my cycle. Expecting AF to start today as I had a huge drop in temp this morning so cycle 2 is probably here. This is my month!! I'm going in with lots of PMA! :dance:


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> i don't know yet jchic...still on my first cycle, but i am hoping mine will change as i started taking b complex to move o forward in my cycle. Expecting af to start today as i had a huge drop in temp this morning so cycle 2 is probably here. This is my month!! I'm going in with lots of pma! :dance:

woo hooooo!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

jchic said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies, was so excited I took a pic lol x
> 
> :rofl: I did too!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ladies get highs and peaks on the same days each cycle? Last cycle (which was my first one using the CBFM) I got a high on CD11, Peak CD12 and 13, then High on CD14. Today is CD 11 for me and I got a low....is it normal for that to change?
> 
> Congrats on the peaks this weekend....woohooooo :happydance:Click to expand...

No, last month I ovd on cd 10 but didnt get any peaks, just highs!!! 

3 cycles using cbfm and temping
cycle 1, 25 days, highs 16-24, no apparent ov
cycle 2, 19 days, ov cd 10, no peaks, highs 6-19
this cycle, highs 8-13, peak 14 15, think ov'd on 16 as temp rise today.

This cycle got my first ever peak i took soy 1-5 and i think this delayed ov for me compared to last month, wont know the effect on lp until AF visits, so this cycles a bit of a trial as i panicked last month with such a short cycle, early ov and short lp :s cycle before that i didnt o by the looks of my cbfm and temps. xx


----------



## jchic

Cd 12, still low! UGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Cd 12, still low! UGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hang in there hunny...I feel your pain, I didn't get my first high until CD14 last month. :hugs:


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Cd 12, still low! UGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hang in there hunny...I feel your pain, I didn't get my first high until CD14 last month. :hugs:Click to expand...

Got my first high today! Excited :)

How is everyone doing? When are we going to get our first BFP from this group? I say this is our MONTH!:happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

This IS our month!!! :dance:


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi guys, 

Sorry i've been away for a wee while.....been away. 

Ok first month and poas from CD6 low and then CD 7 high till CD 16 got a peak on CD 18 and CD 19! back to lows now. FF thinks I ov on CD18 but I didn't temp on days CD15-CD18 as left my BBT at home............so who knows? 

Hope all you ladies get your :bfp: this month.............OCTOBER IT IS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oorweeistyin

oorweeistyin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry i've been away for a wee while.....been away.
> 
> Ok first month and poas from CD6 low and then CD 7 high till CD 16 got a peak on CD 18 and CD 19! back to lows now. FF thinks I ov on CD18 but I didn't temp on days CD15-CD18 as left my BBT at home............so who knows?
> 
> Hope all you ladies get your :bfp: this month.............OCTOBER IT IS!!!!!!!!!!

Oh and my ticker is out and I should only be 2 DPO....anyone else with me and wanna buddy up??????????

:kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I am 3dpo today :) :happydance: FF confirmeded this morning x


----------



## oorweeistyin

Mrs.B. said:


> I am 3dpo today :) :happydance: FF confirmeded this morning x


Yipee :happydance: 

GL and FX MrsB :kiss:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you :) just completely realised I just made up a new word lol.. must be this cold.. its draining me! got up too fast twice today and nearly fell back over!! glad when its over with and I feel normal!

Have to compare our 'symptoms' lol, Im obsessed with wishful thinking :winkwink: how do you find the 2ww?


----------



## jchic

oorweeistyin said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry i've been away for a wee while.....been away.
> 
> Ok first month and poas from CD6 low and then CD 7 high till CD 16 got a peak on CD 18 and CD 19! back to lows now. FF thinks I ov on CD18 but I didn't temp on days CD15-CD18 as left my BBT at home............so who knows?
> 
> Hope all you ladies get your :bfp: this month.............OCTOBER IT IS!!!!!!!!!!

You may have Ovd on the CD18~ This is exciting!!!! How are you feeling now?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey guys, silly question but I have to ask. This is my 2nd cycle using the monitor and I reset the M button on the day I started af but today is CD2 and the little m is still on the screen, is it suppose to be there still or did I reset it incorrectly?


----------



## Pookabear

Its not silly, the m stays till it asks for a stick usually day 6, 7, 8, or 9,


----------



## Dawnlouise30

CD16 and first high - one whole day earlier than last month LOL, i really hope i oV earlier this month too.


----------



## oorweeistyin

jcchic I hope so.......we don't get to bd every month as he is in the forces so its all the more frustrating in the 2ww! 

I'm feeling hopeful, no symptoms as yet but I try not to think about it too much. Been ttc for over 3 years, 2 m/c's, oh works away and i'm 40!! so the odds aren't the greatest!

MrsB..........nothing as yet but as soon as I get any, I'll let you know.

1cre8ivgirl.....no silly question on here....unless it's "is it raining in Scotland?" then THAT is really stupid lol 

GL and FX to all of you xx


----------



## jchic

Got my 2nd high today! Fingers crossed ladies!! WOOHOOO:flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay ;)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks girls...I wondered that too...but since I started mine on CD6 last month there was no m so I had to ask :) 

Yay for your 2nd High jchic...hope your getting lots of :sex: in!!


----------



## jchic

you know whats weird though? I had a temp dip on CD12, and think that I may have actually ovulated yesterday? who knows....thoughts? I only got a high reading yesterday and today is my 2nd high reading though?

Do any of you chart as well?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I would hazzard a guess and say go with your monitor and that you will be oing soon but havent yet. Your dip is an open circle, why is that? x

I chart as well see my chart in my signature x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I chart too, you may have o'd yesterday but you wont know for sure for a few more days, see what your temp does tomorrow and what the monitor says, have you gotten a peak at all with the monitor (last cycle)?

Mrs. B I think the open circle means she took her temp at a different time than usual??


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I chart too, you may have o'd yesterday but you wont know for sure for a few more days, see what your temp does tomorrow and what the monitor says, have you gotten a peak at all with the monitor (last cycle)?
> 
> Mrs. B I think the open circle means she took her temp at a different time than usual??

Hi There!

I got 2 peaks last cycle (first one using it) on CD12 and CD13. This time no peaks yet, but 2 highs on CD13 and today CD14. So who knows? I may have not O'd yet....

Mrs. B - I think it means that I took my temp not at my regular time. I usually take it when my last snooze goes off, before I get up for work, but I was up 45 minutes earlier that day!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes I meant I was checking to see if you were late or early? Earlier would make a lower temp, so that may answer your question xx


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> Yes I meant I was checking to see if you were late or early? Earlier would make a lower temp, so that may answer your question xx

HA! Yes, about 45 minutes early.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I dont know how much time makes what difference but I would guess that explains some of your dip xx


----------



## jchic

Thanks Mrs. B! I just had another dip and a PEAK reading today so I assume this is the O day! YEAHHHHH!!!

How are you doing?

How is everyone today? TGIF! :flower:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Thanks Mrs. B! I just had another dip and a PEAK reading today so I assume this is the O day! YEAHHHHH!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have had a heavy feeling along my bikini line today and funny bubbly belly today. Really weird feelings. Yay for your peak xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Also crazy amount of cm today and yesterday :S


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs. B :dance: Heavy feelings are an awesome sign for pregnancy!!! As is extra CM!! Excited for you!!!!!! :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Are you serious!!! Omg how exciting!! I'm only 5 dpo tho so maybe a little too optimistic? Xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes, i had both with my daughter, I will look back and see what I can find in my old preg journal, but I def felt those things before I knew I was pregnant and I tested at 10dpo (with a :bfp:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I couldn't find the exact day but I found my symptoms and they all ranged from 3-8 dpo.

dry mouth
restless nights, could not sleep
very vivid dreams
very pernounced blue viens all over my chest (I looked like a road map!)
increased milky white cm
cramps on the day of implantation
pulling, heavy feeling in uterus
need to pee a lot more than usual
tired

these are all that I had with my dd

Hope that helps! :hugs2:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Brilliant thankyou. I will keep an eye out for anymore :) 5 days till testing hopefully :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 

I am using the CBFM for the second month now. Last month i did not get highs till CD 17 and then my first peak CD24. This month i got my first high CD16 and my first peak CD 18. 

To say i am pleased at this is an understatement LOL. we had :sex: yesterday morning, going to try again tonight, hopefully tommorow and then the day after. fingers crossed we will catch the egg. Its hard because i don't want to put pressure on DH, i don't know if we only had :sex: every other day from tonight we may still catch it or should we do every day. I am also using pre-seed this time too.

so happy :happydance:

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning Ladies, posted this on another tread too but thought i'd share here as well ... 6dpo today and my temperature took a nose dive this morning, could this be due to having a late night and 2 hours less sleep than normal? temp taken at same time as usual x 

Hi Dawn, we got our first highs ever this month :happydance: and we managed to get in O-3, O-1, O and O+1 so hopefully we caught it.

Was your first peak yesterday? I o'd on the day after my second high, so it may be that you O tomorrow but alot of people O on there second peak so maybe today. Do you temp? Thats what I use to confirm my Ov, CBFM to tell me when to expect it, temp to con firm when it happended. Good Luck x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:shock: Mrs. B you are prego girl I just know it!! That nose dive temp is most likely an implantation dip!! :dance: I will be stalking you now until you test :rofl: I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Its hard because i don't want to put pressure on DH, i don't know if we only had :sex: every other day from tonight we may still catch it or should we do every day. I am also using pre-seed this time too.
> 
> Dawn

I was told if you have sex every other day it betters your chances, if you have it every day it actually lowers your dh's sperm count...I always had :sex: every other day in my fertile window when I conceived both of my kiddos. Good luck catching that egg hun! :dust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

1cre8tivgrl said:


> :shock: Mrs. B you are prego girl I just know it!! That nose dive temp is most likely an implantation dip!! :dance: I will be stalking you now until you test :rofl: I'm so excited for you!!!

OMG you dont know how much I hope your right!!! I will be keeping you informed on anything else :) xx How are you getting on? xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

CD5 today, just patiently waiting for the :witch: to leave. I am taking B complex this cycle to hopefully bring o closer and lengthen my LP, I normally o around cd18, so hoping to move it closer to cd14, we'll see what happens!


----------



## Mrs.B.

How does B comples work>? Do you have the same length cycle but O just moves? 

My cycles are not at all regular after BC, even though I been off for nearly a year. Last month I Od on cd10 and only had a 10 day cycle so had short lp. this month is different, I took soy and looks like it levelled me out a bit but cant tell its effect on lp until AF shows.. or hopefully not lol xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, i don't temp because i have really restless sleep. My first peak was this morning. I have not had any O pain, but then again my stomach feels a bit heavy now, like it might be on the way. trying to convince DH to have :sex: tonight lol, all thei :sex: on demand is getting tiresome xxx





Mrs.B. said:


> Morning Ladies, posted this on another tread too but thought i'd share here as well ... 6dpo today and my temperature took a nose dive this morning, could this be due to having a late night and 2 hours less sleep than normal? temp taken at same time as usual x
> 
> Hi Dawn, we got our first highs ever this month :happydance: and we managed to get in O-3, O-1, O and O+1 so hopefully we caught it.
> 
> Was your first peak yesterday? I o'd on the day after my second high, so it may be that you O tomorrow but alot of people O on there second peak so maybe today. Do you temp? Thats what I use to confirm my Ov, CBFM to tell me when to expect it, temp to con firm when it happended. Good Luck x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> How does B comples work>? Do you have the same length cycle but O just moves?
> 
> My cycles are not at all regular after BC, even though I been off for nearly a year. Last month I Od on cd10 and only had a 10 day cycle so had short lp. this month is different, I took soy and looks like it levelled me out a bit but cant tell its effect on lp until AF shows.. or hopefully not lol xx

From what I've heard O just moves :shrug: Its all new to me! I have heard good things about soy too, and you don't have to worry about AF, your not going to see her again for another 9 months!!! :D



Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI, i don't temp because i have really restless sleep. My first peak was this morning. I have not had any O pain, but then again my stomach feels a bit heavy now, like it might be on the way. trying to convince DH to have :sex: tonight lol, all thei :sex: on demand is getting tiresome xxx

I hear you hun, I don't look forward to the on demand either! It certainly gets old, esp if you've been ttc for awhile. Here's to hoping we all get our :bfp: this month!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey ladies I have another question...on your 2nd month what day did it ask you for your 1st stick? I am CD7 today and it hasn't ask me for one yet. I'm slightly worried since I have been taking B complex to move o up, I don't want to miss it!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

CD9 for me , have quite long cycles tho. got my peak on CD 18. Lat month used 20 sticks, this month i have only used 10 





1cre8tivgrl said:


> Hey ladies I have another question...on your 2nd month what day did it ask you for your 1st stick? I am CD7 today and it hasn't ask me for one yet. I'm slightly worried since I have been taking B complex to move o up, I don't want to miss it!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> CD9 for me , have quite long cycles tho. got my peak on CD 18. Lat month used 20 sticks, this month i have only used 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I have another question...on your 2nd month what day did it ask you for your 1st stick? I am CD7 today and it hasn't ask me for one yet. I'm slightly worried since I have been taking B complex to move o up, I don't want to miss it!Click to expand...

Oh good! I o'd on CD17-18 last month too, though I was off by 3 days last month (I was waiting for my sticks to come in the mail) so it thought I got my first peak on CD20-21...hoping it will ask me at least by CD9! Thanks hun!


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Hey ladies I have another question...on your 2nd month what day did it ask you for your 1st stick? I am CD7 today and it hasn't ask me for one yet. I'm slightly worried since I have been taking B complex to move o up, I don't want to miss it!

Hi There!

It asked me starting Day 6 through Day 15, then after that, it stopped asking for sticks. it automatically gave me a peak on Day 16 and a high on Day 17


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

It asked me on day 6 last cycle, but I think that was because it was my first time using it and it didn't know my cycle yet.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Temp jumped back up this morning after 2 days of low x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> Temp jumped back up this morning after 2 days of low x

:yipee: Your little bean is getting all snuggly!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Haha, I love your PMA :) x


----------



## gemmybean

hello ladies - this is my first month using my cbfm and i'm currently on cd 18 without any highs, let alone any peaks, and i was wondering if anyone else has had this.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

gemmybean said:


> hello ladies - this is my first month using my cbfm and i'm currently on cd 18 without any highs, let alone any peaks, and i was wondering if anyone else has had this.

I got my first high on CD14 and I thought I was late...it gets stressful waiting for that I know, I would think you'll be any day now hun! How do your test sticks look, is the estrogen line lightening yet?


----------



## Mrs.B.

gemmybean said:


> hello ladies - this is my first month using my cbfm and i'm currently on cd 18 without any highs, let alone any peaks, and i was wondering if anyone else has had this.

Looking at your charts your cycle last month was very long, how long is your cycle? The longer your cycle the longer down the line you will O x


----------



## gemmybean

No the estrogen line is still quite dark, and the lh line is v.faint. urggg I was hoping to get back to get back to normal by now, but obviously its gonna b a crazy long cycle. If I use all 20 strips but it hasn't shown a high should I just carry on and buy another pack to use?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I think when you have used 20 sticks in one month that is all the monitor will ask for- although i could be wrong.
Have you tried agnus castus to shorten your cycle?, it worked really well for me 

Dawn 





gemmybean said:


> No the estrogen line is still quite dark, and the lh line is v.faint. urggg I was hoping to get back to get back to normal by now, but obviously its gonna b a crazy long cycle. If I use all 20 strips but it hasn't shown a high should I just carry on and buy another pack to use?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Do any of you lovely ladies have a ttc journal? I just started one and am looking for some people to stalk :) How are all of you today, going to have a peak at your chart in a sec Mrs. B! :winkwink:

My monitor didn't ask for a stick this morning either, and I am slightly worried I'm going to miss my first high..I only got 2 last month before my peak. Guess I should haven't have used the monitor last month as I had messed everything up and was off 3 days and then took B complex this month to move o up and I think it has worked, looking at my chart this month next to last months I think I'm going to o CD13 (just a guess). I had a jump in temp same as I did last month 1 day before I got my first high...then I o'd 4 days later. If it follows the same pattern I need to start :sex: like now! :rofl: Please ask me to poas tomorrow little machine!!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Praying AF doesn't come for you tomorrow Mrs. B...your still above coverline so FX!! Have you taken a test yet?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

gemmybean said:


> No the estrogen line is still quite dark, and the lh line is v.faint. urggg I was hoping to get back to get back to normal by now, but obviously its gonna b a crazy long cycle. If I use all 20 strips but it hasn't shown a high should I just carry on and buy another pack to use?

Research it hun, I think I've read somewhere it wont work for longer cycles as it will only accept 20 sticks? Don't know if there any truth to that though??


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Do any of you lovely ladies have a ttc journal? I just started one and am looking for some people to stalk :) How are all of you today, going to have a peak at your chart in a sec Mrs. B! :winkwink:
> 
> My monitor didn't ask for a stick this morning either, and I am slightly worried I'm going to miss my first high..I only got 2 last month before my peak. Guess I should haven't have used the monitor last month as I had messed everything up and was off 3 days and then took B complex this month to move o up and I think it has worked, looking at my chart this month next to last months I think I'm going to o CD13 (just a guess). I had a jump in temp same as I did last month 1 day before I got my first high...then I o'd 4 days later. If it follows the same pattern I need to start :sex: like now! :rofl: Please ask me to poas tomorrow little machine!!!!!!

Hmmm, what CD are you now? It may start to ask for them tomorrow I would think. Usually it only asks for 10, so that would make sense. Just BD anyway, just in case :)

My chart moved my O day to CD16, not 15 because of my temps....weird right???? Does the CBFM usually give you your O day on your 2nd peak? I think you O usually 24 hours after the first peak, right?


----------



## jchic

What is a coverline? And do I have one? LOL


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes you do have a coverline, its the red horizontal line in your chart :) Temps during the LP are usually above that line! When they dip below AF usually arrives. FF was wrong for me last month as it gave me o the day after my 2nd peak, don't know why as I know I o'd on my 2nd peak, I was crampy and my CM had dried up and my cervix was closed that day. Your pattern around o looks exactly like mine! Looking at your chart and what the monitor said and your CM I do think FF was right for you and you o'd on CD16 (on your 2nd peak). I am CD8 today, there is a link to my chart in my siggy.


----------



## gemmybean

thanks for the help!!! i don't do agnus but i've looked into it and i think i'll grab a bottle when i'm in town this afternoon from holland and barrett!!! i haven't done any research in regards to the long cycle and cbfm yet but i shall have a look and see what it says - i was expecting it to be a much shorter cycle this time round, but it doestn't look as though thats going to happen. Its rather annoying cos i feel as though i've wasted 20 sticks now, but never mind. If my cycle is like last time i have about another 12 days until i ovulate, and only 9 sticks left. I guess i may as well carry on in the hope that i get my peak, and then maybe not bother using the monitor next month


----------



## jchic

gemmybean said:


> thanks for the help!!! i don't do agnus but i've looked into it and i think i'll grab a bottle when i'm in town this afternoon from holland and barrett!!! i haven't done any research in regards to the long cycle and cbfm yet but i shall have a look and see what it says - i was expecting it to be a much shorter cycle this time round, but it doestn't look as though thats going to happen. Its rather annoying cos i feel as though i've wasted 20 sticks now, but never mind. If my cycle is like last time i have about another 12 days until i ovulate, and only 9 sticks left. I guess i may as well carry on in the hope that i get my peak, and then maybe not bother using the monitor next month

How long are you cycles usually?


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Yes you do have a coverline, its the red horizontal line in your chart :) Temps during the LP are usually above that line! When they dip below AF usually arrives. FF was wrong for me last month as it gave me o the day after my 2nd peak, don't know why as I know I o'd on my 2nd peak, I was crampy and my CM had dried up and my cervix was closed that day. Your pattern around o looks exactly like mine! Looking at your chart and what the monitor said and your CM I do think FF was right for you and you o'd on CD16 (on your 2nd peak). I am CD8 today, there is a link to my chart in my siggy.

Ahhh, got it, LOL. So I must have Ov'd literally around 24 hours after my first peak! GOT IT and THANK YOU!!! CD8 - gearing up for that fertile time, WOOHOO! FX'd crossed for us!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

gemmy did you just come off BC? Or do you normally have long cycles?


----------



## gemmybean

i have just come of bcp - i know, i know, i should have waited before i started using my monitor but i was impatient!!!!!!! i came of the pill, then my first cycle was 44 days, so i thought i would be alright.
i also have absolutely no idea as to the length of my normal cycle as i started the bcp so long ago - i've a funny feeling i was irregular though


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ah that explains it, I think I've read it takes around 3 months for the hormones to completely leave your body. So things may be a little wacky.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Does everyone o on their 2nd peak? How long after you get your 2nd peak do you think you o? Last month I got crampy mid morning and not long at all after that my CM dried right up. So I'm wondering if after the first peak you o 24 hours later??


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think going by my chart I O'd the day after my second peak x


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Does everyone o on their 2nd peak? How long after you get your 2nd peak do you think you o? Last month I got crampy mid morning and not long at all after that my CM dried right up. So I'm wondering if after the first peak you o 24 hours later??

I O'd on my 2nd peak, thats normal!:flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

haha Im not normal lol x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> haha Im not normal lol x

:rofl:

Thanks girls, can you have a look at my chart and tell me if you think FF is right? It said I o'd on CD18 last month but I think I o'd on CD17. I think this because I had EW cm on CD16 and cramps on CD17. CD 18 my CM returned to its sticky non-fertile state and my cervix was closed. But my temp went even higher on CD18 :confused:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs. B when are you going to test???? Its killing me, I just know its going to be positive!!! :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

I would say possibly 17 with a gradual climb, I have seen it on others charts too.

Well, I did test yesterday and today lol and both :bfn: so not again for at least a few days now, so if AF not here by Saturday then maybe then? Its difficult as I don't have a regular cycle so have no idea!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

its like I am going crazy! I am getting so dizzy too!! x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

are you testing with a FRER? I just know you have to be...dizzy is a good sign too :thumbup: it may just be too early...I'm not giving up on you yet! :smug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

haha dumb question warning... whats a FRER? x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh and it finally asked me to poas this morning :dance: CD9...it was low but I have a feeling I might get my first high tomorrow, my chart is looking very similar to last month and if I'm right the B complex is going to move o up 4 days, which will make me o Sunday (just a guess)...getting so close!! :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

FRER - First Response Early Result Pregnancy Test, they get you your :bfp: 6 days earlier than most other brands.


----------



## Mrs.B.

The IC ones I got measure 10mIU, i think thats early response isnt it? x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Fingers crossed I will see 2 lines soon for the first time ever :) x


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> Fingers crossed I will see 2 lines soon for the first time ever :) x

Mrs. B - you are DEFINITELY prego! I will be shocked if you arent! I am excited for you! Keep us updated :) PS - what are your symptoms? I keep hearing everyone has sore boobies, but I never get those, not even with AF, lol. 

Creative - I agree with Mrs. B, I think possibly you O'd late in the day on the 17th. 

AFM - 4DPO and no symptoms besides some light pressure on my right side. NOT going to turn that into a symptom though because I had that last time! According to my chart, I O'd on CD16 and we BD'd on CD 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17 and 19. I hope that does the trick! FX'd for all of us!!

xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic, I had sore boobs with my son but not at all with my daughter, no worries! Wow i think you are more than covered this month! You were a busy girl!! :) I think I am going to BD every day starting tomorrow (assuming I get my 1st High tomorrow) and then stopping before O. (I really would love another girl) I've read you shouldn't BD every day as it decreases the sperm count...I don't know!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I sure do hope you ladies are right!! I would love it this month ... announcement at Christmas I think that would work out as!! 

So far I have noted on my chart, cramping since 6 dpo, dizziness 3 4 6 7 9 10 dpo, a little of back ache and my nipples are sore on and off, not the whole breast tho. 6 and 7 dpo is when my temp took a dive and I ached all over every muscle felt like it was sore! xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:yipee: You have got to be pregnant!!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> jchic, I had sore boobs with my son but not at all with my daughter, no worries! Wow i think you are more than covered this month! You were a busy girl!! :) I think I am going to BD every day starting tomorrow (assuming I get my 1st High tomorrow) and then stopping before O. (I really would love another girl) I've read you shouldn't BD every day as it decreases the sperm count...I don't know!

Hi! Thanks for that :flower:
I read that too, but I spoke with my doc and he said that everyday is completely OK as long as the sperm count is normal. If there is a sperm count issue, then every other day works best. Also that if you have sex everyday, the sperm count will be lower, but SO SO minimal that it absolutely doesn't make a difference. I hope that helps!!


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> I sure do hope you ladies are right!! I would love it this month ... announcement at Christmas I think that would work out as!!
> 
> So far I have noted on my chart, cramping since 6 dpo, dizziness 3 4 6 7 9 10 dpo, a little of back ache and my nipples are sore on and off, not the whole breast tho. 6 and 7 dpo is when my temp took a dive and I ached all over every muscle felt like it was sore! xx

This is your month!!! How great would a Christmas announcement be?? AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What do you cramps feel like? When did you start getting them?
How long have you been TTC? :flower:
Hopefully I am right behind you....Im not good at chart reading, so take a peak, what do you think?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooh thanks hun, that makes me feel much better!!! Big help! :hugs2:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic I had a peak at your chart, you definitely o'd, looks like your 4dpo, so no way to tell anything yet. Keep an eye out for a temp dip around 6-7dpo...if you don't have any symptoms yet I wouldn't worry about, some girls don't even get any until well after they already know they are pregnant. Will continue stalking your chart too :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

jchic said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I sure do hope you ladies are right!! I would love it this month ... announcement at Christmas I think that would work out as!!
> 
> So far I have noted on my chart, cramping since 6 dpo, dizziness 3 4 6 7 9 10 dpo, a little of back ache and my nipples are sore on and off, not the whole breast tho. 6 and 7 dpo is when my temp took a dive and I ached all over every muscle felt like it was sore! xx
> 
> This is your month!!! How great would a Christmas announcement be?? AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What do you cramps feel like? When did you start getting them?
> How long have you been TTC? :flower:
> Hopefully I am right behind you....Im not good at chart reading, so take a peak, what do you think?Click to expand...

I know! I would do something really creative to tell our familys :)

If I am not pregnant this month then there is something wrong with me lol! All these things going on, especially the dizzy spells, today I was dizzy sat at my desk ... I wasnt even moving!

The cramps I have had have mostly been across my bikini like, like pulling sensations, with the odd pains in the side like pelvic bone. I started noticing then at 6 dpo and had them until yesterday, 9dpo, then they werent there so much in the day but came back at night, not sure I have noticed so much today.

Ohh, and I forgot to mention loads of CM! To the point where I was sure AF had got me!

Been TTC since Feb this year but came off BC last november in hope that it would help.

I like the look of your chart, I would be happy with it :) and it looks like its still going up :flower: Good luck xx


----------



## jchic

How would you tell the family Mrs. B??!! Something fun I hope!

Yes please will you and creative stalk my chart since I have no idea what its supposed to look like, LOL

I cant wait to see ALL of our BFPS!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I was thinking something along the lines of presents for the grandparents, or a save the date for the arrival of... or a card with the first scan on, something fun :) . I would like to do it this way any time of year but Christmas would be perfect!! x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'll tell you what I did with my son and it was a big hit. 

It was on Mother's day when we were going to share our news so I wrote a poem and put it in a frame and wrapped them up for each of the soon to be grandmothers (we have 3). They opened and read them. It was fun to watch their faces while they read! Here is how it went:

Although I am very very small,
I asked my mom and dad to call.
On this wonderful spring day,
to share the news that I'm on the way.

This frame is my gift to you
to hold my photo when I'm brand new.
I'll surely see you in December
making this Christmas one to remember.
But until then I'll just say...
wait patiently, I'm on my way!

expected arrival
December 25, 2006


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> I was thinking something along the lines of presents for the grandparents, or a save the date for the arrival of... or a card with the first scan on, something fun :) . I would like to do it this way any time of year but Christmas would be perfect!! x

I agree! Christmas is such a special time for family, that it would be just an added bonus to do it around then! Will you tell anyone before then, or no?

WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I'll tell you what I did with my son and it was a big hit.
> 
> It was on Mother's day when we were going to share our news so I wrote a poem and put it in a frame and wrapped them up for each of the soon to be grandmothers (we have 3). They opened and read them. It was fun to watch their faces while they read! Here is how it went:
> 
> Although I am very very small,
> I asked my mom and dad to call.
> On this wonderful spring day,
> to share the news that I'm on the way.
> 
> This frame is my gift to you
> to hold my photo when I'm brand new.
> I'll surely see you in December
> making this Christmas one to remember.
> But until then I'll just say...
> wait patiently, I'm on my way!
> 
> expected arrival
> December 25, 2006

I just got goosebumps reading that!!! Awww, I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks hun! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww thats lovely that poem :)

I would like to keep it quiet, but a couple of my close friends know we are trying and I will find it hard to keep it from them, Im easily excited lol. But I would try my best x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I just spent the last half hour looking on youtube at pregnancy announcements lol, aww some of them make you cry! Im such a wuss! lol x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> I just spent the last half hour looking on youtube at pregnancy announcements lol, aww some of them make you cry! Im such a wuss! lol x

Its the pregnancy hormones :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.B.

:rofl: seriously I'm an emotional wreck at the best of times lol that's just me x


----------



## jchic

LOL - I am ALWAYS an emotional wreck! I cry when I see movie trailers that have ANYTHING to do with animals, LOLOL.

I know, the announcements are so cute, I have been researching them too all thanks to Creatives poem! I am not even halfway through the dreaded 2ww and this is what I am doing??? YIKES!:wacko:


----------



## jchic

look at this one I found:


I do not have a face to see
or put inside a frame
I do not have soft cheeks to kiss
I don't yet have a name.
You can't yet hold my tiny hands
Nor whisper in my ear.
It's still too soon to sing a song,
Or cuddle me so near.
But all will change come ___enter due date month__
That's when they say I'm due.
I'm your new gradnson or graddaughter.
I can't wait til I meet you.
All I ask between now and then
Is your patience while I grow.
I promise I'll be worth the wait.
Because of all the love we'll know.
So what I have to give you now,
Is a wish to you from me.
I cannot wait to be a part
Of our wonderful family!

I cried! :cry:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awwww that is soo sweet!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww love that too. I'm the same with films hubby normally laughs at me or offers a tissue if I'm really distressed by it lol. 

Feel refreshed this morning ended up goin to bed at 9 last night haha see how im through out today!

Hope you both have a good day xx


----------



## jchic

Hey Good Morning!!! How is everyone today? Creative, how is the monitor looking for you today?
Mrs. B, how are you feeling? When are you testing?! Test now, LOL
AFM - no symptoms! I feel a little nauseous this AM, but honestly, I think its because I drank my coffee too fast, hahaha. Does my chart still look good? My temps keep going up, is that normal? Also, they are supposed to stay above that red line, right?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:wohoo: Mrs.B I am LOVING your temp today....AMAZING sign!!! I am so excited for you to test again...no more :bfn: for you :nope:

jchic your temp will stay above the cover line even when your not pregnant, so don't worry about it going below (I'm not trying to say your not pregnant!)...your temp looks awesome too hun, nice and high! :thumbup:

So I was wrong...another LOW this morning, but I am noticing some CM now...maybe I'll get my high tomorrow :shrug: i did get up to pee at 2:30 this morning, so only had 3 hours worth of pee this morning, that would throw off the hormone levels right??


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> :wohoo: Mrs.B I am LOVING your temp today....AMAZING sign!!! I am so excited for you to test again...no more :bfn: for you :nope:
> 
> jchic your temp will stay above the cover line even when your not pregnant, so don't worry about it going below (I'm not trying to say your not pregnant!)...your temp looks awesome too hun, nice and high! :thumbup:
> 
> So I was wrong...another LOW this morning, but I am noticing some CM now...maybe I'll get my high tomorrow :shrug: i did get up to pee at 2:30 this morning, so only had 3 hours worth of pee this morning, that would throw off the hormone levels right??

I think tomorrow you will get a high, especially if your noticing CM.

Mrs. B - TEST TEST!!!! We are dyinggggg to know!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I had some CM yesterday too :shrug:


----------



## jchic

hmm, I had CM and didnt get a high until 2-3 days later. You may O later on in this cycle....so you may get a high around day 12. Dont stress, its coming :):flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I will test in the morning. :) I can't hold out any longer lol. Will it be long enough since my dip now? X


----------



## jchic

YEAHHH!!!! Keep us posted!!!! Yes, I think so.....I heard that the horomone (HCG is it?) doubles every day! Use an early response test! WOOHOO cant wait for your bfp :flower:
How long have you been TTC for?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jchic your temp looks good too :) x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Been TTC fully since feb this year, but came of pill in november hoping that would help. So will be counting it as one year in november if nothing happens.

Im scared of seeing another BFN... horrible waiting isnt it!

Seems wierd as not noticing any 'symptoms' as such today, but I am stupidly tired, went to bed at 9 last night and think I may be on track for that again tonight! x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yay for testing in the AM...I had implantation cramps with Kaiya on 7dpo (I didn't temp with her) and I tested 3 days later and got a very faint :bfp: :D Even if you get a :bfn: tomorrow it does not mean your not pregnant...it just means your HCG levels are not high enough yet. They double every other day. Eeeee!! So excited for you hun, I feel like I am poas right there with you :haha:

I will be thrilled if I o before CD17 (which is my norm)...hoping and praying B complex is doing its job, guess we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I am so nervous! Didnt think I'd feel like this! x


----------



## jchic

Creative - I definitely think you will O before then. Even if you dont, your LP will prob be longer, so either way, you are in totally good shape!! WOOHOO for positive thoughts on a BFP for you :winkwink:

Mrs. B - I am so excited for you! This is definitely the beginning of a new journey! I am sure it is a BFP!!!! :flower:

What exactly does implantation feel like? I heard that the spotting part of it is actually not common.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I never spotted with either of my kids around implantation, I think it feels different for some. It felt crampy to me, like with AF only it last a few hours. Some say they feel sharp twinges, some spot...I guess all are normal.

Thanks jchic, I hope your right, I was more hopeful yesterday...guess my chart isn't going to follow its regular pattern this go around.


----------



## Mrs.B.

When are you due to test Jchic? This time next week like your ticker says?

Good luck for you Ov Cre8tiv x


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> When are you due to test Jchic? This time next week like your ticker says?
> 
> Good luck for you Ov Cre8tiv x

Due to test on Thursday AM :) My DH and I leave for our 1 year anniversary vacation, ITALY!!!! that night, so heres hoping that I get a BFP so I can avoid all the great wine while there, LOL:flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww that'll be lovely!! x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh wow! I've never been over there but it looks so wonderful, you'll have a blast I am sure! A :bfp: would be an awesome start to your vacation too!! Will you have internet access or do we have to wait for you to return before we find out?? :)


----------



## jchic

LOL! I will have some internet access so I will definitely keep everyone posted!! I doubt its a BFP, trying to just hope for the best but expect the worst, you know?

Mrs B - what are your symptoms today since you are the first one testing! WOOHOO! List all your symptoms by DPO day, LOL....


----------



## Mrs.B.

Haha, I only got what is on my chart


DPO 
1	Sharp pain in abdomen 
2 
3	Dizzy	Bubbly belly 
4	Dizzy 
5	Bubbly Belly 
6	Dizzy	Cramps	Gassy	Achy all over	Backache
7	Dizzy	Cramps	Tender nipples	Achy all over	
8	Cramps	Backache 
9	Dizzy	Cramps 
10	Dizzy	Tender nipples Fatigue
11 Fatigue


----------



## jchic

Nice! Definitely sounds like a PLAN! Cant wait for you to test tomorrow xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

ha ha , i hope I haven't dreamed all those up!! How embarrassing would that be! x


----------



## Mrs.B.

:bfn: today! X


----------



## Tiggerooooo

Hello ladies Jchic very kindly invited me to join this forum. 

Only really been ttc'ing for two months now but we found it slightly stressful not knowing when my peak times to baby dance were so after so thinking and some good feedback we decided to invest in a clearblue monitor. My af started yesterday so im on day two. I must admit it was very exciting for me be hubby to finally turn the machine on and finally press the button haha esp as I was late but just knew that it wasnt our month. 

Really looking forward to af finishing so I can start testing haha. Iv got 20 sticks to get me started. October feels like a good month xxx


----------



## jchic

Tiggerooooo said:


> Hello ladies Jchic very kindly invited me to join this forum.
> 
> Only really been ttc'ing for two months now but we found it slightly stressful not knowing when my peak times to baby dance were so after so thinking and some good feedback we decided to invest in a clearblue monitor. My af started yesterday so im on day two. I must admit it was very exciting for me be hubby to finally turn the machine on and finally press the button haha esp as I was late but just knew that it wasnt our month.
> 
> Really looking forward to af finishing so I can start testing haha. Iv got 20 sticks to get me started. October feels like a good month xxx

Happy Friday!!! Congrats and Welcome! :thumbup:


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> :bfn: today! X

Really???? It may be too early....your temps are still up. I think wait until Sunday and test again! Did you test with FMU? You may not have enough HCG to test!

Creative - how are you today??? Did you get a high??

AFM - temp dropped today, feel totally normal, so yeah, pretty much counting myself out!:wacko:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic is right...its too early, there is no way your not pregnant!! I hope your doing ok Mrs.B your chart is still climbing so that is an excellent sign, wait a few more days and test again, its going to be positive!! Is this your longest cycle yet?


And jchic....I don't think your out at all!! You have a dip in your chart but its right around when implantation would happen...I predict it shoots back up tomorrow...how exciting!!! :dance:

On the other note, I have less than exciting news, another low this morning :( I posted pics of my sticks from last month and this month in my ttc journal (link is in my sig) have a look and tell me what you think, I think from comparing the sticks today should have been a high, it looks just like my first high from last month (cd14), I'm confused!!!!

Welcome Tiggerooo! :flower:


----------



## jchic

Good Morning Creative! Hmmm, I think you are going to O later than you think, but your body is gearing up for it. I predict over the weekend FOR SURE! Keep us posted. This is your month! How long were you TTC with Kaiya and Brayden?

Mrs B - you are prego, its just too early, I guarantee it!!! How many DPO do you usually go to? Your temps look good!

AFM - I am uncertain....I usually have an 11-12 DPO and have some weird cramps/twinges on my right side (which is definitely were I Ov'd from) but not going to chalk it up to anything yet....we shall see!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks for the positive comments ladies :) much needed xx

its not my longest cycle, My cycles are listed in my signature, as you can see they have been slowly decreasing since coming of BC. Longest was 40 days. But I must not of Ovd til late, but I know I Ovd at a decent time this cycle :) xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I have white creamy cm now! (sorry if that's tmi) But I'm excited... :D its a VERY good sign o is right around the corner! I think I will o Monday or Tuesday...but starting the baby dancing tonight!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Cre8tiv - Hope you are well and getting in lots of BD to catch the arrival of that eggy

Jchic - how are you doing?

I got more tests today as I ran out lol, going to hold off for as long as I can tho hehe. 

Its now got to the point where I cant get over the length of this cycle, its the longest for 3 cycles! and soon to over take the one 4 months ago too!! So even if I dont get :bfp: my LP has much improved this month to last. :happydance:


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! Creative- did you get a high? Are u bd'ng to civer your bases? How exciting! 
Mrs B- im dying over here! Test again!!!
AFM- temps are just high then low (all above coverline) but at 8dpo im having af style cramps and cm is sticky so she is on her way. Ugh, not going to lie. Really discouraged. Our 3rd cycle and I thought for sure this was it. I have to try to remain positive though. It will happen, life cant be predocted, right? Sorry to be such a downer. Just upset today


----------



## Mrs.B.

haha, will test in the morning but I've given up hope if Im honest xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girls..man we are all doubting ourselves today...what a sorry bunch we are :rofl: I too am in doubt, still getting low reads on my monitor :( Looks like I will not be o-ing any earlier. Tomorrow is CD14, which is when I get my first high (normally), wonder if I will or if taking the B complex has totally messed up everything? :shrug:

jchic I actually kind of doubt its af bringing on those cramps...sounds like implantation cramps to me :D And that dip at 6dpo is a good sign hun! Don't give up until the witch actually arrives, remember we're always pregnant until proven otherwise :smug: That goes for you too Mrs. B!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just a quick update before work ... Another bfn! X


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi guys, 

Congrats to everyone with a :bfp: so far........today I am 14 dpo (I think) and I got a :bfn: but no witch....no obvious signs if she is coming or not, we'll see only time will tell. 

:dust:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I don't get it Mrs. B....have you lost any symptoms? Or still feeling them? Your temps are still up so your not out yet!


----------



## jchic

Mrs. B - really? Your temps are still so high? Do you have any symptoms at all like before? If you dont get a BFP within the next 2 days, perhaps call your doc? I am certain you are gonna get a BFP! 
Creative - any word on the high yet? Its coming within the next day or two, I am SURE of it!

AFM - I am trying HARD not to symptom spot, but I have cramps like AF is coming, they radiate across my whole lower stomach/uterus area....weird. Also have been having MEGA hot flashes. One minute I'm hot, the next I'm not. I also have been super emotional - I went to the movies yesterday and cried throughout the previews! So weird. When/If the witch shows her face, it is going to be one for the books, thats for sure!!! My temps went down then up, so who the HECK knows!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic...a double dip...2 babys :haha: getting snuggly. I think your cramps are an awesome sign! I am still reading low :cry: I'm starting to loose hope that I will o at all this month?? the last 2 days I'm not getting much of anything in forms of CM either. I tried feeling the position of my cervix...I'm not real good at judging this but it seems closed now. And I am crampy!! Whatever that means :confused:


----------



## Mrs.B.

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I don't get it Mrs. B....have you lost any symptoms? Or still feeling them? Your temps are still up so your not out yet!

I dont get it either! umm, no dizziness anymore, I have a pushing feeling like my bladder is full which is wierd, and my boobs were so sore this morning! :flower:


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I don't get it Mrs. B....have you lost any symptoms? Or still feeling them? Your temps are still up so your not out yet!
> 
> I dont get it either! umm, no dizziness anymore, I have a pushing feeling like my bladder is full which is wierd, and my boobs were so sore this morning! :flower:Click to expand...

hmmm, maybe test again tomorrow AM? You must be prego!! I just tested now (had to cave, LOL) and it was a BFN @ 9DPO....so, that's that! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

My chart is confusing me even more this morning. My temps gone up again!


----------



## gemmybean

hiya - apologies for the hijack, but just wanted to get your opinion on somthing. This is my first cycle using the cbfm, as well as which i chart bbt and use opk, this morning i took my temp and its the third day of high temps which is leading me to think that i have already ovulated. But, the cbfm and the opk are still showing low fertility, though the opks are starting to get darker. So, has the cbfm ever been wrong, or is it likely to in this situation?? i just thought its werid that both the cbfm and the opks are showing low, but temp is high - any ideas guys?? or is it just a matter or see what happens tomorrow, and keep testing with opks??


----------



## jchic

gemmybean said:


> hiya - apologies for the hijack, but just wanted to get your opinion on somthing. This is my first cycle using the cbfm, as well as which i chart bbt and use opk, this morning i took my temp and its the third day of high temps which is leading me to think that i have already ovulated. But, the cbfm and the opk are still showing low fertility, though the opks are starting to get darker. So, has the cbfm ever been wrong, or is it likely to in this situation?? i just thought its werid that both the cbfm and the opks are showing low, but temp is high - any ideas guys?? or is it just a matter or see what happens tomorrow, and keep testing with opks??

The first cycle its just getting used to you. Dont worry! The cbfm is usually pretty spot on


----------



## jchic

Ladies, 

I am OUT! Woke up today with brown blood (sorry tmi) and its more than spotting....its definitely the witch. I am beyond upset. I dont even know how or what to do! This would make my Luteal Phase only 9 days....WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: I'm sorry hun. I used to think that was the end of my cycle too, took me years to figure out that your cycle ends when you see red blood, and not the brown blood, as the brown blood is old blood and the red is new from the new cycle. So your LP isn't 9 days unless you get red blood today.


----------



## jchic

Thanks Creative! How are you doing?! Any highs yet? they are coming!! WOOHOO! OK, so even if its brown blood and light?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am not doing very well...this cycle is killing me, another low again today, I'm not hopeful that I'm going to o at all. My estrogen line keeps getting lighter but my LH line isn't darkening at all, it started to days ago and then went back to non-existant :cry: And my temps keep shooting up and back down again, I'm so confused!!! :wacko:

Yes brown blood is old. I always get 3 days of brown blood before the red, not sure if you usually get it but for me it means af is on her way but the cycle isn't over yet.


----------



## jchic

Ok that makes more sense then. I usually have that for 1-2 days before full blown AF. But to be my honest, my period is never really long. Prob 4 days or so total. Glad to know that my LP is NOT 9 days. 
Hmmm, maybe you are going to O later on this cycle? What day are you on exactly today? it may be the vitamins you are taking that its delaying it?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am CD15 today, and I think you're right, I do believe its those vitamins so I've stopped taking them in fear that it will cause me to not o at all! Wondering if that's what's making my temps jump up and down over and over again too?? If you click on my FF ticker it will take you to my chart.


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I am CD15 today, and I think you're right, I do believe its those vitamins so I've stopped taking them in fear that it will cause me to not o at all! Wondering if that's what's making my temps jump up and down over and over again too?? If you click on my FF ticker it will take you to my chart.

I definitely think thats it....What are you taking Vitamin B?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

yeah, B complex. How long after you stop taking it does it take to come out of your system? Any idea?


----------



## jchic

hmmm, I dont know. I think Vitamin B is a self regulating vitamin, and you pee out what you dont need, if I am not mistaken. Have you talked to your OBGYN? Some dont recommend Vitamin B because I think you can only have a certain amount in your system? Dont quote me on that though. If you temps go up tomorrow it might indicate o for you mama!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I haven't, I probably should have gone to her before taking matters into my own hands :roll: That will teach me! Do you think I will o without getting a high or peak from the monitor?? I usually o on CD17, but get 2 highs and another peak before doing so and I have nothing yet :shrug:


----------



## jchic

I think you will O definitely within the next few days....It is prob just delayed a bit because of the new vitamins :)

Mrs B - BFN, still?? that is weird.... GO TO THE DOC and get a blood test :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Mrs B - BFN, still?? that is weird.... GO TO THE DOC and get a blood test :)

I 2nd that! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't think they will take me seriously whilst my cycle is below the highest I have had xx


----------



## jchic

You definitely need to go....GO NOW! and test test test with bloodwork!!!

My temps are still up and my freaking pantyliner hasnt had 1 drop since this AM. WTF is going on? All of a sudden the witch has decided to give me a break until she comes full force tomorrow, HAHAHAHA....I HATE HER!


----------



## Mrs.B.

That could be a good thing Jchic! Have YOU tested? lol x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I know I am driving myself mad, (and probably you all in the process) but I will leave it one more week before I bother the doctors, I never go to the docs but feel like I have lived in there these past few months for various reasons lol! x


----------



## jchic

Mrs B - test tomorrow and if still neg, def head to doc....
Yes, I tested yesterday like a fool and it was BFN. Its def AF, when I check my CM, its brown and yucky! (sorry, TMI). I am going to the doc tomorrow though because that would make my LP only 10 days which concerns me!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs. B I know lots of girls who go in for blood test before they really need too (IMO) when they just can't wait to find out but looking at your chart and your well past AF being due I would go, they wont turn you away. But I understand wanting to wait too...I think it may possibly be killing us more than it is you? :haha:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh and jchic...having just looked at your chart, your temps are still up...which seems weird to me, like that isn't the start of af. When I start spotting before AF my temps are slowly dropping...not getting higher...just saying :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I spoke to my family today, just general girly chit chat with a group of my female family members, step mum, her mum, her sister inlaw lol. Not in depth convo. They all make out that this is normal as I have not been off birth control a year, I cant talk to anyone actually in my life as it always gets brushed off! Do any of you esperience this or do you not discuss anything with people? xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I don't discuss ttc with my family, they do not know we are trying!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I didnt discuss TTC, just my cycles x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I got my 1st HIGH this morning!! :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay ;) x


----------



## jchic

YAY for the high!!! WOOHOOOOOO!!!

So ladies - 
Good Morning!

Ok, so here goes. I am on CD1 (again, grrr) and my LP was only 10 days! I went to the doc today, as the NP told me if I spotted again this cycle and if it was short, to let her know. This is my 2nd cycle now with 26 days. So I get there, and my doc (who I absolutely am obsessed with. He is amazing, so so wonderful) apparently was having some type of a MOOD and said to me after I showed him my chart and started talking - " Jessica, you sound like someone who is on their 7th round of clomid! STOP. You are being way too uptight over this, and I can hear the stress in your voice". He went ahead and checked me out and basically told me although he shouldn't have even SEEN me for another 6-7 months, he is going to put me on Femara ONLY since he feels I don't need anything else. Basically he said my spotting could be because I am not ovulating correctly (even though it shows ovulation, he said) and this will give me a "kick start". Mentioned that last month with my blood tests my progesterone was perfect, and he doesn't think that's it. He checked my uterus, etc today and said the size is fine, blah blah. So I have to take Femara from CD3 (Friday) through CD7 and then see him on CD13 for an ultrasound where he will check my FSH, LH, EL and Prog,follicle study, etc. 
Sorry for the rant, but I am like beyond overwhelmed with mixed feelings right now. I know NOTHING about Femara. Doc mentioned its somewhat like Clomid, but a different, lighter version. Do you know anything about Femara?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm sorry hun I don't know anything about it, never heard of it honestly, did you google it? I'm sorry he wasn't very nice to you :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Looks like my temp is on the way our this morning x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

the :witch: got me this morning.......

normally it knocks me for six but i am okay.... i guess i am getting used to this now....

onwards and upwards, going to continue using the CBFM even though it seems to make things too planned (i guess planning and timing is the key anyway). Also going to do SMEP this month and stick to it fully. Used pre-seed last month but probably not enough....

fingers crossed for 11 month TTC.

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

CD 1 for me ... heres to a new cycle and fresh start :flower: Hope this cycle isnt as stressfull as last.

This is my last cycle before I have been of BC for 1 year and can go to the docs and get some basics looked at. xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> CD 1 for me ... heres to a new cycle and fresh start :flower: Hope this cycle isnt as stressfull as last.
> 
> This is my last cycle before I have been of BC for 1 year and can go to the docs and get some basics looked at. xx

aww sorry she found you hun, I was sure you were in!! :cry: You seem to be in good spirits though :thumbup: At lot better than I will be I'm sure! So either way the end of this cycle you'll get some answers which will be great! I wish you the best of luck this month :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Tiggerooooo

Hello fellow CBFM ladies,

This is my first month of using my machine and so far im loving it!! Can I just ask your advice. I started doing the tests on day 6 after af had finished. On day 8 I got a high and then on day 9 and 10 (today) I got my peak with the little egg picture.

Is this normal to have a peak so early on?? I have read alot of people have a late or no peak on the first month of using the machine so im abit worried. Should I be??

Thanks xxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Tiggerooooo said:


> Hello fellow CBFM ladies,
> 
> This is my first month of using my machine and so far im loving it!! Can I just ask your advice. I started doing the tests on day 6 after af had finished. On day 8 I got a high and then on day 9 and 10 (today) I got my peak with the little egg picture.
> 
> Is this normal to have a peak so early on?? I have read alot of people have a late or no peak on the first month of using the machine so im abit worried. Should I be??
> 
> Thanks xxx

i can't see why it would be wrong. was it new when you brought it, if not did you reset it properly. I assume if it was new / or resent correctly then maybe you ovulate quite early in your cycle. I would take what it says and just BD like crazy today, tommorow and the day after to cover your bases. 
Dawn


----------



## Tiggerooooo

Thanks Dawn I was abit worried. The machine was new when I brought it so should be ok but iv read it can take a while to learn your cycles. We took your advice haha and did loads of bd'ing so hopefully fingers crossed we would have caught the boat. My cycles are normally 31 to 33 since coming off the pill 6 months ago and maybe thats why iv always missed the boat as I ovulate early and didn't know. Before I always aimed for the text book 14 days that the doctor told me xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Tiggerooooo said:


> My cycles are normally 31 to 33 since coming off the pill 6 months ago and maybe thats why iv always missed the boat as I ovulate early and didn't know. Before I always aimed for the text book 14 days that the doctor told me xxx


That is what happened to me too...I always assumed i would o around mid cycle when in fact it wasn't until I got OPKs that I learned I o on CD18 most months!! So I too was always missing my window! Good luck to you and hope you catch the eggy! :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

How is everyone doing?

Im just waiting for :witch: to leave x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mrs.B. said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Im just waiting for :witch: to leave x

my :witch: has just disapeared too. I start a new job tommorow so DH and i considered stopping TTc for a while but we have agreed to continue :happydance: still using the CBFM (third month now with monitor, 11 month TTC) but taking a relaxed (ish) approach. BD in last two cycles on high and peak days but no joy. I am so glad i got the monitor as before then i was thinking i ovulated way earlier than i actually did. 

good luck this cycle everyone xxx


----------



## oorweeistyin

Hi ladies,

Sorry to hijack your thread but this is my first month of using my cbfm and OMG am I confused or what??


Have a look at my chart and see what you think?

I normal have a 30ish day cycle....today I'm on cd40 and no sign of af or bfp!

Is there a chance that I didn't O when cbfm say i did? Could I have o'd after the 20 days testing and that is why af is so late?? 

My temps are still quite high compared to the start of the month.....am I just clutching at straws. 

Any help or input would be really appreciated.....any chart stalkers are welcome to have a look.

:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies I am backkkkk from Italy! What an AMAZING and relaxing trip. I absolutely had the best time with DH on this trip and I am so happy we went! WOW :)
How are you all doing??!! So I am on CD 12 today and honestly, havent temped once or used the monitor on the trip so just taking it easy this month since the time change screwed up my monitor, LOL. I did get 1 high on CD9, then I stopped POAS because the times we were in and out of the hotel werent exact, sooo I guess the relaxed approach this month it is! xoxo


----------



## oorweeistyin

oorweeistyin said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread but this is my first month of using my cbfm and OMG am I confused or what??
> 
> 
> Have a look at my chart and see what you think?
> 
> I normal have a 30ish day cycle....today I'm on cd40 and no sign of af or bfp!
> 
> Is there a chance that I didn't O when cbfm say i did? Could I have o'd after the 20 days testing and that is why af is so late??
> 
> My temps are still quite high compared to the start of the month.....am I just clutching at straws.
> 
> Any help or input would be really appreciated.....any chart stalkers are welcome to have a look.
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Well the answer to that was YES!!!

Have a look at my chart and check it out........I o'd a whole 17 days later!


----------



## Tiggerooooo

Bump x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks for the bump Tiggerooooo....how is everyone doing?? You've all been so quiet lately. The witch got me and am on cycle #2 now, cd8, haven't been asked to poas yet, the monitor asked me on CD9 last month...what's the latest it has asked you guys?? Wondering if it will ask me tomorrow for one or not? I o late, usually cd18.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

it will hopefully ask you on CD9, it did for me on my second and third cycles and i have long cycle.
This cycle i have had lows from CD9 till today CD21 where i got my high :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow that's a lot of lows hun...they get old after awhile I know!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi everyone :)

CD 20 for me, not sure if I o'd to be honest, FF things 4dpo, cbfm still on highs.

Booked in to see doctor for first time next wednesday :) x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

To many lows, i thought their was something wrong with me LOL. BUt got the high and having all signs that O is impending, so hopefully it will be here soon, we are doing SMEP so hopefully we will catch that egg.

good luck to you too xxxx




1cre8tivgrl said:


> Wow that's a lot of lows hun...they get old after awhile I know!!


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies!!! I am back from Italy! How are you all? I am CD23 today and I think I Ovulated early this cycle because of the travel. I was only able to test 1 day (on CD9 and got a HIGH on CBFM) but once I traveled back to US, the time got all messed up so have to wait until next cycle to reset. I am getting some cramps and backache - I am sure the witch is well on her way, but we shall see!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi jchic!! Hope you had a wonderful time on your vacation! If your cramping on 7dpo I would put my money on implantation and not the witch, far too early for her to show her face! When are you testing??


----------



## jchic

Hi There!

Your avatar pic is SOSO cute! Your little ones are gorgeous :) 
I think my ticker is off though....I couldnt really use the cbfm or temp because I was traveling, so I think I actually ovulated on CD13 or 14, so I dont really know what DPO I am today...perhaps 8 or 9 or so? I am due for the witch on Tuesday, so I will test on Tuesday or Wednesday if she doesnt show up. I caved and tested this afternoon at work but it came back neg. I think it may be too early to test though....right? How is your cycle going so far?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope you had a good holiday :) 

Ive been having cramps today, FF, really cant make its mind up with me, its justmed crosshairs back 2 days and put me on 7 dpo today now! :dohh:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Your avatar pic is SOSO cute! Your little ones are gorgeous :)
> I think my ticker is off though....I couldnt really use the cbfm or temp because I was traveling, so I think I actually ovulated on CD13 or 14, so I dont really know what DPO I am today...perhaps 8 or 9 or so? I am due for the witch on Tuesday, so I will test on Tuesday or Wednesday if she doesnt show up. I caved and tested this afternoon at work but it came back neg. I think it may be too early to test though....right? How is your cycle going so far?

aww, well thank you! :) My cycle is pretty boring thus far, I'm only on cd9 today and just poas for the 1st time this cycle...it was Low of course. Just had blood work done and found out I have low amounts of vitamin d so my doc put me on 2000 Iu a day, I was reading online and it turns out Vitamin D is also linked with fertility, so hoping something good will come of it this cycle.

Mrs. B looks like you got your bases covered either way...gl hun!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I got a high this morning :shock: Never happened this early before....wohoo!!!! :D


----------



## jchic

Hi! WOOHOO on the highs Cre8tiv! How was everyones weekend?
I am on CD26 today :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

since NO one ever relplys to a thread I create I will ask in here...do you all usually get the same # of highs each month or does it vary? My 1st month I got 2 highs and last month I only got 1. I'm trying to figure out this week as DH is leaving Thursday morning and will be gone for 5 days. Hoping I will o before he leaves or at the very least the day after....eee!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I wish I could answer you but as I dont peak I get highs til AF shows :(


----------



## Mzladyk

It varies some months I get two peaks others just one. I would suggest you get to :sex:


----------



## Pookabear

I get a ton of highs usually around 8, so I can't help ya there this month I got highs the whole time no peak, but I usually average about 8 highs


----------



## Mzladyk

It is so frustrating to get all high's and no peaks... not to mention if you are only getting high's the monitor keeps asking for sticks, and those sticks are expensive. Last month I forgot I only had two left so when this cycle rolled around I didn't have time to order them online I ended up pay $50.00 for 30 sticks :nope:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm cd25 and have decided to feed my machine my last used stick until af arrives as I know it will be high un until then anyways. I dont want to open my new packet until next cycle


----------



## jchic

HI Ladies! How is everyone today??

Update: As for me - I am on CD27 and witch was due today and hasnt shown up! I tested on Sunday and it was negative (middle of day) so I am not too hopeful, but I only have an 11 day LP so it could have been a bit early to test. If I dont get AF by Friday I will test. I am getting alot of CM though....like I think my period is coming and its just CM....TMI, sorry....anyway, keep your fingers crossed for me! I am getting AF style cramps on and off, so who knows? If not, on to the next cycle!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jchic...went to have a look at your chart and remembered you were not temping this cycle because you were away :dohh: You should take your temp tomorrow morning to see where its at in comparision to other months, if its still high would be a good sign! :shrug: Witch stay away!!!! Hoping you get your bfp this month hun! :hugs:

Mrs.B your temp decided to go back up this am :dance: Even if your out this month you must still be excited to finally get to meet with a doctor and discuss new options for you. :D

Mzladyk I hear you on the price of these sticks...they are a killer!! Sorry you had to pay twice as much :( I find if I buy them online from Amazon they are the cheapest at $28.64 + free shipping. But that involves planning ahead.

I got another high this morning, but feel much drier down there today :shrug: confused!! And what is up with the gigantic dip in my chart? Do temps before o mean anything??


----------



## jchic

I am going to buy them from Amazon this month too....MUCH cheaper! Thanks for the tip Cre8tiv and WOOHOO on the HIGH!!! yeah!


----------



## Pookabear

I usually get a big dip about 6 days before my peak, or ovulation but that is just how my body works, they say a dip before o is an increase of estrogen but I havent researched it much myself,

And i got stuck last time paying the 50 bucks for sticks too, next time its amazon for me lol i didnt plan ahead and wished i would have, its so expensive if you dont


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thought I'd let you ladies have an update...

Doctor thinks all my cycles are anovulatory my eyes welled when she said that, but I managed to not cry lol

I have got to go for base line bloods on CD1-5 and 21 and an ultra sound afterwards to check for PCOS

She thinks it will all show that I do not ovulate and I will then be placed on Clomid. xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: Mrs.B If that's the case and they put you on clomid all will be well...you'll likely conceive in no time!!! I have a good feeling about you hun! :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> Thought I'd let you ladies have an update...
> 
> Doctor thinks all my cycles are anovulatory my eyes welled when she said that, but I managed to not cry lol
> 
> I have got to go for base line bloods on CD1-5 and 21 and an ultra sound afterwards to check for PCOS
> 
> She thinks it will all show that I do not ovulate and I will then be placed on Clomid. xx


Hey there! Have you ever gone for bloodwork before to test that? If not, do not worry! 
Also, ask about Femara - its like Clomid but with less side effects. If I dont conceive soon my doc mentioned that to me....head up, ok? You are going to have your little baby soon enough! 

How is everyone else today? I am late for AF, no spotting but am crampy, so who the heck knows? Its like a weird cramp on my right side and I had mega heartburn last night I wanted to die....LOL. I am NOT getting my hopes up this cycle, just going to monitor and if she comes, she comes. If she doesnt by Saturday I will test I think.... I did test Sunday and it was negative. it wasnt FMU as I tested at like 3pm with basically NO urine and I only have an 11 day LP so that would have made me, what? 8dpo or so?
What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic - if you were 8dpo on Sunday that would make you 11 dpo today?? I would test tomorrow morning, but that's just me :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jhic - I would test tomorrow too :winkwink:

Im actually really excited that they might be able to fix me soon lol. Dont know how long it will take to get scan and answers tho, anyone any ideas? I have always said the worst think was not knowing why and if they can give me answers that thats a great start I feel really positive that Im on the move, just need AF to come along to get started with my bloods lol I know not many people on here pray for AF but just this once :winkwink:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> Jhic - I would test tomorrow too :winkwink:
> 
> Im actually really excited that they might be able to fix me soon lol. Dont know how long it will take to get scan and answers tho, anyone any ideas? I have always said the worst think was not knowing why and if they can give me answers that thats a great start I feel really positive that Im on the move, just need AF to come along to get started with my bloods lol I know not many people on here pray for AF but just this once :winkwink:

I completely understand!! There have been a few times I can remember very eagerly wanting her to come :haha: Good luck and hopefully she wont make you wait as long as last month!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I got another High this morning but I am hopeful...comparing the estrogen line to yesterdays stick todays was MUCH lighter in color...pray for my peak tomorrow ladies, my dh is leaving in the morning and will be gone for 5 days!


----------



## Mrs.B.

fingers crossed for your peak :) x


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I got another High this morning but I am hopeful...comparing the estrogen line to yesterdays stick todays was MUCH lighter in color...pray for my peak tomorrow ladies, my dh is leaving in the morning and will be gone for 5 days!

Get busyyyy tonight!! :happydance:


----------



## mammawannabe

can i join you ladies.....just got my CBFM in the mail today and can't wait to use it. Hope it helps and i could def. use the support of other people using it.

Spotting today...waiting for AF to be full blown before i set monitor...

Jchic ~ i know you from other threads!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome mammawannabe :flower:

I am no longer using the CBFM or BBT until they tell me I am ovulating or put me on clomid, but I will definitely still be on here :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I did not get my peak this morning :sad2:


----------



## jchic

Welcome Wannabe! How are you?? YES! Join us PLEASE! We LOVEEEE the CBFM :) What cycle are you on?
Mrs B - Let us know how it goes at the doc!
Pook - how are you?
cre8tiv - Your peak is coming, dont worry....tomorrow I bet! Did you get busy last night just in case??

AFM - got AF....this AM. No spotting, just full blown light AF. Day freaking 1. Onto to Cycle 5....GRRRRRRR


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

We did bd last night...but even if I get my 1st peak tomorrow that still means o is at least 3 days out and I don't have ewcm yet so those little buggers aren't going to live very long...I am not hopeful this month :(

sorry the witch got you sweetie :hugs2: On the upside you get to use your monitor again this month and obsess properly :D

Welcome Wannabe, always room for 1 more! :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hugs: jchic


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> :hugs: jchic

Thanks babe! When is your doc appt?


----------



## Mrs.B.

jchic said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: jchic
> 
> Thanks babe! When is your doc appt?Click to expand...

I cant book my bloods until AF shows as I have no idea when that'll be :wacko: I thought AF would have been here by now, Im on CD27 which is average, but recentley have been alot shorter, except last. 

Then I'm not sure about the ultrasound, whether they wait til both bloods have been taken and book it after, so could be a while :dohh:

Really really eager to get moving now!

I feel awful today, headache, cramps and backache ... she has to be here soon! xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies, can I join you?

I am newly married (June '11), 33 years old (hubby is 42) and step-mom to two great girls (11 and 8). We are TTC our first baby and we started trying in August - last month on BCP was July. I used BCP for a LONG time, so I'm probably still "off" hormonally. This is my fourth cycle, but our first using the CBFM. The last 2 cycles before this one I was using OPKs. We are also trying preseed this month and I'm also charting my temps for the first time. I'm currently on CD 15 and have my first high on the CBFM - yipee! I was getting worried yesterday when I was still "low" at CD 14, since my average cycle length is 29 days, and I typically ovulate on CD 17. With all the lows the CBFM has been giving me, I was worried it wasn't working properly, so we've been bd'ing most days this week, except for yesterday. We BD'ed this morning after the "high" result. It was such a relief to see those 2 bars! I'm still doing OPK (obsessive much?) because I just want to be absolutely sure we don't miss it. Ironically, I'm actually okay with NOT having gotten prego yet, as we are not completely settled yet (no room in our current apartment for baby, hoping to buy a house late summer or Fall 2012). BUT I must say I expected to have gotten prego by now (not sure why so overconfident about my fertility!) and each month that goes by makes me worried that something is wrong so each month I become more and more anxious for my BFP just so I know that I CAN get pregnant. Plus, I'm nearly 34, and we are also hoping to have 2 kids, so I don't have loads of time left. So that's me! Nice meeting you all and wishing everyone BFPs this cycle! Anyone else ovulating soon?


----------



## Mrs.B.

:flower: Welcome DaisyQ . Sure sounds like you have it all covered:winkwink: good luck :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi DasiyQ :hi: I am due to o sometime this weekend. Best of luck to you hun! :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Hi DaisyQ! Welcome!!! I just started Cycle #5 today - most likely will ovulate around CD16. Good Luck babe! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for the warm welcome! 

Cool that we are on the same CD Cre8tiveGrl! Are you getting any highs on the CBFM? I know what we'll both be up to this weekend!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> Cool that we are on the same CD Cre8tiveGrl! Are you getting any highs on the CBFM? I know what we'll both be up to this weekend!

Yes today is my 4th high. You can check out my chart if you like (in my siggy) Praying I get my 1st peak tomorrow. Unfortunately I wont be bding as my hubby is away :( Just hope those sperm are still around when I do finally o. 

Nice to share the ride with someone in the same CD! :happydance: Good luck to you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## mammawannabe

jchic ~ I am getting ready to start my 4th month TTC, but this will be my first cycle usiing the cbfm. I am currently cd27, spotting like usual before AF, so hoping my AF shows tommorow so i can just hurry up and start already. 

I'm 31 and OH is 42...we are TTC #1, which i want so badly! Each month that goes by i worry something is wrong as to why it hasn't happend, but DR won't test us until we hit the 6 month mark. My best friend got preggers after ttc for 12 months..but on her second month using the CBFM, and she reccomended it. Here's hoping...do you girls love it?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I do love It, but it never gives me peaks, docs are now saying I dont emulate so that'll explains it. But I'll be right back to using it if I get put on clomid ;) xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I love it too...its been super helpful helping me to figure out my cycles. If you temp while you use it I think its even more beneficial!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I agree


----------



## jchic

Ahhhh, so ladies....here we go:
I thought I got AF yesterday but it was just spotting....today spotting too. I assume O was delayed, possibly because of the travel this cycle and I should probably get AF tomorrow. My temp this AM was 98.04 but I never know how to compare that to other cycles!


----------



## jchic

mammawannabe said:


> jchic ~ I am getting ready to start my 4th month TTC, but this will be my first cycle usiing the cbfm. I am currently cd27, spotting like usual before AF, so hoping my AF shows tommorow so i can just hurry up and start already.
> 
> I'm 31 and OH is 42...we are TTC #1, which i want so badly! Each month that goes by i worry something is wrong as to why it hasn't happend, but DR won't test us until we hit the 6 month mark. My best friend got preggers after ttc for 12 months..but on her second month using the CBFM, and she reccomended it. Here's hoping...do you girls love it?

LOVE IT! You are going to as well!:thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing today?

*mammawannabe * - I am also in my 4th month TTC #1, and this is my first month using the monitor. I really like it, but for me, I also like to corrorborate the readings with OPK and temping. This is my 3rd month using OPK and my first temping. I'm really glad I'm doing all three together, because today is my second "high" day (no peaks yet), but Fertility Friend has be ovulating tomorrow. I did an OPK this morning using the same sample as the CBFM (I'm a dipper), and it came up *mostly* positive. It was just barely lighter than the control strip. I did it again just now and it is 100% positive. SO - I really like the monitor and I'm very hopeful that it will help us, but I do think using OPK to confirm LH surge is helpful, since it's higher in the afternoon, and charting temps is helpful to confirm if you really did ovulate, since you can have a LH surge (peak on CBFM or + OPK) without actually ovulating. I'm hoping to collect some very useful info about my cycles over the next couple of months, and if we aren't preggers by February (6 months trying), then I'm going in to OB's office armed with all my info. 

Anyone else peaking or expecting ovulation this weekend? 

I'm raring to go! Really hope this is the month so I can get my BFP on Thanksgiving!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and congrats on your weight loss! Amazing!


----------



## mammawannabe

DaisyQ said:


> Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing today?
> 
> *mammawannabe * - I am also in my 4th month TTC #1, and this is my first month using the monitor. I really like it, but for me, I also like to corrorborate the readings with OPK and temping. This is my 3rd month using OPK and my first temping. I'm really glad I'm doing all three together, because today is my second "high" day (no peaks yet), but Fertility Friend has be ovulating tomorrow. I did an OPK this morning using the same sample as the CBFM (I'm a dipper), and it came up *mostly* positive. It was just barely lighter than the control strip. I did it again just now and it is 100% positive. SO - I really like the monitor and I'm very hopeful that it will help us, but I do think using OPK to confirm LH surge is helpful, since it's higher in the afternoon, and charting temps is helpful to confirm if you really did ovulate, since you can have a LH surge (peak on CBFM or + OPK) without actually ovulating. I'm hoping to collect some very useful info about my cycles over the next couple of months, and if we aren't preggers by February (6 months trying), then I'm going in to OB's office armed with all my info.
> 
> Anyone else peaking or expecting ovulation this weekend?
> 
> I'm raring to go! Really hope this is the month so I can get my BFP on Thanksgiving!

i have used the OPK's the last 3 cycles as well...the first two cycles i got +opk on cd15 and the 3rd cycle never got a +. Hoping the monitor works better for me. I would love love love to temp, but i am a night shift Rn and i work 4-5 nights a week and the other 3 nights i sleep at night, so i'm all over the place and it would never give me an accurate temp. I'm right there with ya that we have to wait until feb before OB will actually test. We can be TTC buddies seeing as we are pretty much in the same boat. lol.

SO got full blown AF today, so CD1 for me and can't wait to get this cycle going. FX this is our month.


----------



## DaisyQ

jchic said:


> Ahhhh, so ladies....here we go:
> I thought I got AF yesterday but it was just spotting....today spotting too. I assume O was delayed, possibly because of the travel this cycle and I should probably get AF tomorrow. My temp this AM was 98.04 but I never know how to compare that to other cycles!

Morning ladies! @ Jchic, could maybe be implantation? What's happening today? This is my first month temping, so I don't have other cycles to compare my temps to, but I think the most important thing is comparing temps within your same cycle. I did start temping a few days before AF arrived last month, and noticed a steady decline in temps right before AF arrived. Hope that helps! If your temps remain high, that is a very promising sign of pregnancy. Are you using fertility friend? I love it. 

@ mamawannabe, shift work is brutal! See what you mean about not being able to temp. What if you only temped on days you sleep at night, so at least those would be somewhat consistent - you might still be able to detect a temp rise after ovulation. Just a thought! Would love to be you ttc buddy. Sovsorry to hear AF got you. Fingers crosses your first month on CBfM will be the lucky one!

As for me, I got my first peak on cd 17, yay!! It's so promising yonder that little egg pop up. Since I always have to stress about something, I am now concerned my luteal phase is too short. Expecting AF on 11/24 (Thanksgiving!) which means a luteal phase of 11 days or shorter. Probably 10 or even 9. Eesh. If it's less than 10 (will figure this out using FF), I think I may call Ob/gyn earlier tobcheck my progesterone. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mrs.B.

... Still waiting for :witch: ... :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Sorry for the typos! Using phone - dang autocomplete!


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs.B. said:


> ... Still waiting for :witch: ... :haha:

Are late mrs. B? There's alway hope until she actually shows up!


----------



## Mrs.B.

DaisyQ said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> ... Still waiting for :witch: ... :haha:
> 
> Are late mrs. B? There's alway hope until she actually shows up!Click to expand...

I dont have regular cycles (see my signature for lengths), waiting for her to show so I can start being investigated by docs as they dont think I'm ovulating, feel bad for cheering her on lol x


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs.B. said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> ... Still waiting for :witch: ... :haha:
> 
> Are late mrs. B? There's alway hope until she actually shows up!Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have regular cycles (see my signature for lengths), waiting for her to show so I can start being investigated by docs as they dont think I'm ovulating, feel bad for cheering her on lol xClick to expand...

Ah, I see - it must be so frustrating not to know what's going on in your cycle. At least you've got the ball rolling to get it all figured out. I know I feel better as long as I feel like I'm doing something, or have some sort of plan. Fingers crossed that AF does finally arrive then, so you can proceed with the diagnostic work.


----------



## Mrs.B.

DaisyQ said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> ... Still waiting for :witch: ... :haha:
> 
> Are late mrs. B? There's alway hope until she actually shows up!Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have regular cycles (see my signature for lengths), waiting for her to show so I can start being investigated by docs as they dont think I'm ovulating, feel bad for cheering her on lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah, I see - it must be so frustrating not to know what's going on in your cycle. At least you've got the ball rolling to get it all figured out. I know I feel better as long as I feel like I'm doing something, or have some sort of plan. Fingers crossed that AF does finally arrive then, so you can proceed with the diagnostic work.Click to expand...

Thankyou, Yes I am the same rather know whats going on x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I got my peak this morning :dance: I should o tomorrow! Not feeling very "in" with a shot this month.. but I guess time will tell.


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I got my peak this morning :dance: I should o tomorrow! Not feeling very "in" with a shot this month.. but I guess time will tell.

We are cbfm twins then - it's my first peak too! A little worried about my luteal phase but I guess we'll see what happens in 11 days!


----------



## britzy

ovulation cramp the day i got my peak. does that mean i ovulated that day?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im in so much pain today, all over my left side on the hip, lower back and abdomen! OUCH!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I got my peak this morning :dance: I should o tomorrow! Not feeling very "in" with a shot this month.. but I guess time will tell.
> 
> We are cbfm twins then - it's my first peak too! A little worried about my luteal phase but I guess we'll see what happens in 11 days!Click to expand...

:happydance: Yay!! Do you get o pain at all?? I have NO idea when I o'd this weekend, but I do think its already happened...i have a suspiscion it was last night. Can you girls take a look at my chart and help me try to figure it out. Here is what's going on: 

None of my things correlate this month, my temps don't line up with my cramps or my peaks, so I don't know what to believe :wacko: According to my temps I o'd Friday right? because of the big jump in temp the next day? And I also had EWCM that day and only that day. BUT...my LH serge was during one of my peaks so that doesn't make sense?? And last night (CD17) I had the most painful I don't know what it was on my left side, it was so bad I had to go to bed early, it hurt to stand and walk, it wasn't cramp like...almost unexplainable, but def in the uterus area...so might that have been o pain??? Which doesn't line up with my cm or temps :wacko: but my cervix was high soft and open yesterday...it wasn't really open today...ahhhh I don't know when I o'd I have to think I already did as my cm is gooey (sorry tmi) now and doesn't appear fertile anymore.... :help:


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I got my peak this morning :dance: I should o tomorrow! Not feeling very "in" with a shot this month.. but I guess time will tell.
> 
> We are cbfm twins then - it's my first peak too! A little worried about my luteal phase but I guess we'll see what happens in 11 days!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: Yay!! Do you get o pain at all?? I have NO idea when I o'd this weekend, but I do think its already happened...i have a suspiscion it was last night. Can you girls take a look at my chart and help me try to figure it out. Here is what's going on:
> 
> None of my things correlate this month, my temps don't line up with my cramps or my peaks, so I don't know what to believe :wacko: According to my temps I o'd Friday right? because of the big jump in temp the next day? And I also had EWCM that day and only that day. BUT...my LH serge was during one of my peaks so that doesn't make sense?? And last night (CD17) I had the most painful I don't know what it was on my left side, it was so bad I had to go to bed early, it hurt to stand and walk, it wasn't cramp like...almost unexplainable, but def in the uterus area...so might that have been o pain??? Which doesn't line up with my cm or temps :wacko: but my cervix was high soft and open yesterday...it wasn't really open today...ahhhh I don't know when I o'd I have to think I already did as my cm is gooey (sorry tmi) now and doesn't appear fertile anymore.... :help:Click to expand...


Hey there! Not really sure what's going on either (for you or for me). Very new to this charting business, but maybe post on a charting thread and see if any of the ladies there can help? I really think only the thermal shift can tell you that you've ovulated for sure, and FF requires 3 days of sustained higher temps to determine ovulation, so I think you'll probably have to sit tight few more days and see what your temps do. 

This is my first real month temping, and I'm not seeing a thermal shift yet either, even though I'm pretty sure I O'ed already. In my case, I got a positive OPK on Friday and yesterday, and my first peak yesterday, second peak today. According to FF I'm due to ovulate today. However, my most fertile CM was Thursday and Friday, not really having that much yesterday or today. I felt like I might be O'ing yesterday, as I had some crampy pain, but I don't usually notice O pains, so I'm not sure. I was expecting/hoping for thermal shift today, but nada - same temp as usual, right around 97. I went back to sleep and took my temp 2 hours later than normal and it was 97.6, which is much higher than normal, but maybe that's because it was later in the day?

Really hoping my temp tomorrow helps shed some light!!

I would say keeping b'ding today and tomorrow if possible, just to be sure. Hang in there!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ahh! Sounds like we are in the very same boat! I did post on ttc but no one ever answers any of my threads, I don't know why I bother :( I can't bd...hubby is still out of town, he gets back tomorrow night and we will dtd then but I feel like it will be too late by then? I don't have a very good feeling about this month since he was away through my whole fertile period.

Can you send me a link to your chart? I swore I o'd last night too, but my temp didn't prove that this AM so I'm confused!!


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> ahh! Sounds like we are in the very same boat! I did post on ttc but no one ever answers any of my threads, I don't know why I bother :( I can't bd...hubby is still out of town, he gets back tomorrow night and we will dtd then but I feel like it will be too late by then? I don't have a very good feeling about this month since he was away through my whole fertile period.
> 
> Can you send me a link to your chart? I swore I o'd last night too, but my temp didn't prove that this AM so I'm confused!!

Ah right - I forgot he was away this week. It might not be too late - especially if you O'ed today. I've heard that most people O on their second peak day? Once the CBFM picks up the LH surge, ovulation can happen 12-48 hours later I've heard. So you could even O tomorrow. One last word of encouragement - sometimes the monitor might pick up your LH surge on it's way up, or on it's way down. If yesterday it was just on it's way up, that's even more promising... And worst case, there's always next month - I know, brutal, but you've got to keep looking onward and upward. I saw someone's quote about life being about not weathering the storm, but dancing in the rain, and for some reason that hit home with me. Important to stay focused on the positive. 

Anyway, here is a link to my chart:

My Ovulation Chart

As you can see, my signs seem to point to ovulation probably yesterday, but no big rise in temp yet. 

Also, have you tried posting on FF chatrooms? I feel like they must be experts over there, and I think you can even email one of their official experts? Finally, there is another forum - a British one - that I like. mumsnet.com. I've not yet looked at their charting forum (filed under TTC), but I've heard good things from other posters. Sounds like they know what's up.

Hang in there!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks hun...I can't post in FF because I'm not a paying member :blush: I think from looking at our charts we will both get a big rise in temp tomorrow meaning will will have o'd at some point today. I'm just confused because I haven't gotten my usual o cramps...and I always do. But my hopes are not totally crushed, we will dtd when he gets home tomorrow and just hope and pray we still catch that egg! I love that we are like identical cycle buddies :D

PS I do think my LH serge was on its way up yesterday as today's LH line was darker!


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Thanks hun...I can't post in FF because I'm not a paying member :blush: I think from looking at our charts we will both get a big rise in temp tomorrow meaning will will have o'd at some point today. I'm just confused because I haven't gotten my usual o cramps...and I always do. But my hopes are not totally crushed, we will dtd when he gets home tomorrow and just hope and pray we still catch that egg! I love that we are like identical cycle buddies :D
> 
> PS I do think my LH serge was on its way up yesterday as today's LH line was darker!

Gotcha - I just broke down and subscribed because realistically I think it might be a few more months and I just *have to have* those advanced, fancy VIP tools (I'm a sucker.)

I think you still have a really good chance if the line was darker today than yesterday. I'm using OPKs in addition to the CBFM, and for me, the line on the OPK was *almost* as dark as the control line on Friday when I tested in the morning - so technically it was negative. I had a "high" on the CBFM as well, so it wasn't picking up a surge. When I tested later in the day, the OPK was definitely positive. Then when I tested yesterday morning, I got my first peak, and the OPK was the darkest ever. Today, the line is faint on both the OPK and the CBFM. So I think my peak surge started on Friday, peaked sometime late Friday through yesterday, and it's over now. Which means, ovulation was probably late yesterday or today, but possibly even early tomorrow since you can O up to 48 hours after the surge. And since your line was *darker* today, I think you are really surging today. So O may very well be late today or tomorrow, and maybe even the next day. And since the egg is good for 12-24 hours, I think you do have a chance. In general, of course I think the more BDing leading up to O the better, but I wouldn't count yourself out. I guess just don't make yourself too crazy during the 2WW, so you're not disappointed? I know that's hard to do. Every month I'm convinced I'm preggo - and never a BFP.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks...it sounds like you may be right! I can't help but obsess every month too...its hard not to when most pregnancy signs are the same as pms signs :roll: Do you have a ttc journal?


----------



## DaisyQ

No, no ttc journal. What is that exactly?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Just a place you can keep track of everything, click on mine below (Chapter 3 - The newest Edition link) and you can see all of my madness :haha:

How was your temp today hun? Mine went up from 97.70 to 97.97 :shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Well, that's signicantly higher, for sure, which means maybe you o'ed yesterday? However, FF is telling me there's a chance my o might even be as late as today, based on the monitor, so I would still pounce when your hubby gets home!


My temp is also on the rise. Was 96.85 (low) on saturday, 97.02 (normal) yesterday, and now 97.5, which is definitely higher than normal. Yay! Im Just glad to have cinfirmation that i am indeed ovulating. I'm guessing I o'ed either yesterday or maybe saturday. I'll be so happy when FF confirms the date. A cool feature of the VIP is that it give you an in depth analysis of all your signs (cm, temp, monitor, CP etc) and tells you what your likely o date is. That being said, my range is Friday-today, so it's not really telling me that much new. Did the did one more time this morning for insurance, but so glad to be able to take a break. Now, the two week wait! Due for AF on 11/25.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am thinking I might o today too...it's weird but usually by now my cm has started to go the other direction and I just checked it and its still creamy...:shrug: I am so confused!! Guess I'll know when FF tells me, though with only the complimentary version I don't know how accurate it will be?? My monitor gave me a high by default today, it didn't ask me for a stick as I've already used 10 and seen a peak. I wanted so badly to pee on one anyway so I could analyze it :rofl: How is your cm today?

My AF is due on the 25th too! :shock:


----------



## jchic

Hey Ladies!!

Daisy, you will totally have your Little One soon, dont worry. I know how stressful this can be! I am CD3 now and have been trying since August as well. Stay positive, it will happen for ALL of us!
Quick question for Mrs. B - Mrs. B, why doesnt the doc think you are ovulating? I thought FF gave you solid lines each month, no?


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> ahh! Sounds like we are in the very same boat! I did post on ttc but no one ever answers any of my threads, I don't know why I bother :( I can't bd...hubby is still out of town, he gets back tomorrow night and we will dtd then but I feel like it will be too late by then? I don't have a very good feeling about this month since he was away through my whole fertile period.
> 
> Can you send me a link to your chart? I swore I o'd last night too, but my temp didn't prove that this AM so I'm confused!!
> 
> Ah right - I forgot he was away this week. It might not be too late - especially if you O'ed today. I've heard that most people O on their second peak day? Once the CBFM picks up the LH surge, ovulation can happen 12-48 hours later I've heard. So you could even O tomorrow. One last word of encouragement - sometimes the monitor might pick up your LH surge on it's way up, or on it's way down. If yesterday it was just on it's way up, that's even more promising... And worst case, there's always next month - I know, brutal, but you've got to keep looking onward and upward. I saw someone's quote about life being about not weathering the storm, but dancing in the rain, and for some reason that hit home with me. Important to stay focused on the positive.
> 
> Anyway, here is a link to my chart:
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> As you can see, my signs seem to point to ovulation probably yesterday, but no big rise in temp yet.
> 
> Also, have you tried posting on FF chatrooms? I feel like they must be experts over there, and I think you can even email one of their official experts? Finally, there is another forum - a British one - that I like. mumsnet.com. I've not yet looked at their charting forum (filed under TTC), but I've heard good things from other posters. Sounds like they know what's up.
> 
> Hang in there!Click to expand...

I have an LP of 11 days too! That is normal, dont worry - my doc says anything 10 and under may be an issue


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I am thinking I might o today too...it's weird but usually by now my cm has started to go the other direction and I just checked it and its still creamy...:shrug: I am so confused!! Guess I'll know when FF tells me, though with only the complimentary version I don't know how accurate it will be?? My monitor gave me a high by default today, it didn't ask me for a stick as I've already used 10 and seen a peak. I wanted so badly to pee on one anyway so I could analyze it :rofl: How is your cm today?
> 
> My AF is due on the 25th too! :shock:


I think the free FF is equally accurate - I wouldn't worry about that. Not really sure what my cm is doing. I definitely noticed it on Friday - lots of watery/EWCM, but since then it's been a lot less, and honestly, I cant tell which is his and which is mine lately. If you know what I mean! It's still clear though, but not as stretchy. I'm peeing on sticks for the full 20 days I think, as it's my first cycle with CBFM and I got my peak on the later side. I wish I could stop POAS, since I know I already o'd. Going to try to wait to test until the 26 or 27, but we'll see how that goes!

Jchic - thanks for the reassuring words! Glad to know 11 day LP Is ok. I am actually not really sure how long it is, since this is my first month charting. Last month I based it off of the opk and my cm, so not sure how accurate that is. Will be very interested to see what FF tells me about that, once this cycle is complete.


----------



## Mrs.B.

jchic said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> Daisy, you will totally have your Little One soon, don't worry. I know how stressful this can be! I am CD3 now and have been trying since August as well. Stay positive, it will happen for ALL of us!
> Quick question for Mrs. B - Mrs. B, why doesnt the doc think you are ovulating? I thought FF gave you solid lines each month, no?

:hi:

FF gave me solid lines august cycle, that was my 19 day cycle, and even then lp was only 9 days if I did ovulate, The only other lines it has given me were In September, and I used Soy for that one. Other that that no :( and also the only time my CBFM has peaked was with the Soy...

She said my cycles wouldn't differ so much (19 - 40 ... up to 21 day difference) if I was and that teamed with my CBFM makes her pretty sure. 

I guess the blood tests will tell, tbh I don't mind, as long as its fixable and I will still get my baby [-o&lt; 

I have always said I'd rather have a known problem that can be fixed than not know at all :shrug: xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

If you don't get your peak within the first 10 days it will ask for 10 more sticks unforunately. That happened on my first month using the monitor as well. Now it doesn't ask me to poas until CD9. So I use exactly 10. Though I wish I had been able to pee on just one more this morning...kind of curious if I would have gotten a 3rd peak?? I've seen it happen, and my 2nd peak was no where near as dark as it was the month before :shrug: Ahhh I'm a mess, lol.

I think I'm going to test on Thanksgiving (a day before AF is due) beacause it would be super awesome to get my bfp that day, we lost our first pregnancy on Thanksgiving in 2005. Would have a special meaning to get pregnant with our last baby on the day we lost our first.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> I have always said I'd rather have a known problem that can be fixed than not know at all :shrug: xx

Very true!! Things will get sorted soon hun and you'll be prego before you know it! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> If you don't get your peak within the first 10 days it will ask for 10 more sticks unforunately. That happened on my first month using the monitor as well. Now it doesn't ask me to poas until CD9. So I use exactly 10. Though I wish I had been able to pee on just one more this morning...kind of curious if I would have gotten a 3rd peak?? I've seen it happen, and my 2nd peak was no where near as dark as it was the month before :shrug: Ahhh I'm a mess, lol.
> 
> I think I'm going to test on Thanksgiving (a day before AF is due) beacause it would be super awesome to get my bfp that day, we lost our first pregnancy on Thanksgiving in 2005. Would have a special meaning to get pregnant with our last baby on the day we lost our first.


I was thinking that too - to test on Thanksgiving.  That would be an amazing gift to be thankful for! On the flip side, I don't want to be too disappointed if it's BFN - I would hate for that to dampen the holiday. Also, testing on the 24th will be ~11 DPO, which i think is too soon for a BFP. But who am I kidding - I will prob also test on Thanksgiving. 

Mrs. B, I'm sorry to hear of your irregular cycle - must be frustrating, but at least you are now in the process of figuring out what's going on. I'm sure whatever it is, they'll be able to do something about it. :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> I was thinking that too - to test on Thanksgiving.  That would be an amazing gift to be thankful for! On the flip side, I don't want to be too disappointed if it's BFN - I would hate for that to dampen the holiday. Also, testing on the 24th will be ~11 DPO, which i think is too soon for a BFP. But who am I kidding - I will prob also test on Thanksgiving.


I know its different for everyone but I got my bfp with both of my kids at 10dpo so that's when I usually test...I'll hold out that extra day though cause it would be more meaningful.


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking that too - to test on Thanksgiving.  That would be an amazing gift to be thankful for! On the flip side, I don't want to be too disappointed if it's BFN - I would hate for that to dampen the holiday. Also, testing on the 24th will be ~11 DPO, which i think is too soon for a BFP. But who am I kidding - I will prob also test on Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> I know its different for everyone but I got my bfp with both of my kids at 10dpo so that's when I usually test...I'll hold out that extra day though cause it would be more meaningful.Click to expand...

Ok, ok - I'm in! Let's be testing buddies!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Ok, ok - I'm in! Let's be testing buddies!

Wohoo!! :wohoo: Mark your calendar...November 24th! I see you live in the states too...are you on the east coast? I got confirmation that I did indeed o on CD18 so I am 2dpo today. My cervix is low and firm this morning. Got in a last minute bd last night so fingers are crossed!


----------



## DaisyQ

I do - I'm in NJ. So happy for you that you got in your BD! Really not sure what is going on with me or when I ovulated. I was pretty sure it was late Saturday or Sunday (CD 17 or 18), based on CBFM, OPK and temp shift yesterday. But yesterday, I also had watery CM, but I'm not sure if it was really mine, or if (TMI alert) I was leaking from bding in the morning. To confuse matters further, I woke up at 6 this morning and had to pee, which messed up my charting. I usually get up every night to pee, but it's usually at 3 or 4, maybe 5 am. I take my temp at 7 or so. So I took my temp before getting up at 6, and it was down from yesterday - went from 97.5, down to 92 something. 92 is higher than my temps on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, but not high enough that I feel confident that I'm showing a sustained thermal shift. Finally, I took my temp again at 7, the normal time, after going back to bed once I'd peed at 6, and it was 97.7+! So I'm really not sure which temp to chart since the second one may well be high because i had gotten up an hour earlier, and I'm not 100% sure I did indeed ovulate. We bd'ed the last time yesterday morning. Didn't feel like it last night, and no time this morning. FF is telling me I'm still fertile (based on the cm yesterday i think) so I'm a little aggravated and wondering ofer should still be bding. Ahh! Not really checking cervix because I'm really not sure I've figured out where it is or what it feels like, but I think it it high and firm today. Any thoughts??

So glad you got your BD in!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Correction! Temp at 6 went down to 97.2 something, not 92!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I would throw out todays temp completely, since you woke too early and when you retook it you hadn't gotten the full 3 hours of sleep so it wasn't accurate. Going by your chart I would say you o'd on CD18 too, since you got a - opk that day and were on your 2nd peak and you got a nice temp shift the following morning :thumbup: We should know by Thursday...I think that is when FF will give us crosshairs. If you want put in dummy temps for the next couple of days just to see where FF will put your crosshairs. I did this and played around with the numbers and it kept putting mine on CD18.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

This site is VERY graphic and not for the faint of heart but if your curious as to know more about your cervix, what it looks like and how to find it this site helped me loads! (I never knew what to look for either) But be forewarned it contains very graphic photos!! https://www.beautifulcervix.com/


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for all the advice! I think you are right about throwing out today's temps. I had put in the higher temp (because I'm a perfectionist, and of course I want the most perfect chart!), but I should have probably put in the lower temp with the early time. I think I'll wait until tomorrow (can't come fast enough) and see what that brings, and I might adjust the temp accordingly. I think this happened earlier in the cycle, where I woke up at 6, took my temp but didn't get up, went back to bed, took it again at 8. Since I take it at 7, I ended up just averaging the two numbers, and made a note of it. 

I will take a look at those cervix pics later, when I'm not at work! I've seen a pic once, and it did help, but today when I went searching for it, I initially thought it was still soft, and only once I squatted did I get further up there (TMI TMI!) and found that it was firm. The texture I think I've got a handle on, but I'm finding it really tough to determine position and forget about opening! Looking forward to looking at that site later - thanks!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ha! Yeah you wouldn't want to get caught looking at that site at work :haha: I have the opposite problem...I am pretty good about position of the cervix, low, med, high but not soo good with the texture of it. If i can't reach it easily its high, if I can reach it and I'm about up to my knuckle I say its medium and if I only get in a little ways and can feel it right off its low (sorry tmi). Mine was low this morning and I checked it a bit ago and its medium now :shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Ha! Yeah you wouldn't want to get caught looking at that site at work :haha: I have the opposite problem...I am pretty good about position of the cervix, low, med, high but not soo good with the texture of it. If i can't reach it easily its high, if I can reach it and I'm about up to my knuckle I say its medium and if I only get in a little ways and can feel it right off its low (sorry tmi). Mine was low this morning and I checked it a bit ago and its medium now :shrug:

I think the position changes throughout the day... From FF:

Checking your cervix position is a bit different than checking your cervical fluid. When you check your cervical fluid, it is recommended to check several times a day and note your most fertile fluid of the day. The cervix, however, may change position depending on the time of day. It is usually higher in the morning and lower in the evening, but your own experience may vary. It is thus recommended to choose a time of day to check your cervix and stick with it throughout the cycle, recording only the observation from the usual time

Don't know if that helps! I'm going to try to stick with checking in in the morning. I always have to go pretty far in order to reach it. I think when it is high/high I probably can't reach it at all - I didn't check it during O time since I had all the other signs - +OPK, EWCM etc.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yeah I noticed it has been in differnt positions all day for me, so I think I'll stick to checking it in the morning too! I've been trying to do some research on temp rise after o...from what I've found your temp doesn't always rise the day after you o! 

"It can take one to two days after ovulation for progesterone to build up enough to raise your body temperature. ...," says Tracy Telles, an obstetrician at Stanford University in Palo Alto, California. 

This makes me question my o day...I was convinced I o'd on Saturday night as I was having very bad pains on my lower left side. My temp only went up a tiny bit so I was confused and I have no pain at all on CD18 but my temp rose almost .3 degrees! I'm thinking I o'd on CD17 now. :wacko: :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Yeah I noticed it has been in differnt positions all day for me, so I think I'll stick to checking it in the morning too! I've been trying to do some research on temp rise after o...from what I've found your temp doesn't always rise the day after you o!
> 
> "It can take one to two days after ovulation for progesterone to build up enough to raise your body temperature. ...," says Tracy Telles, an obstetrician at Stanford University in Palo Alto, California.
> 
> This makes me question my o day...I was convinced I o'd on Saturday night as I was having very bad pains on my lower left side. My temp only went up a tiny bit so I was confused and I have no pain at all on CD18 but my temp rose almost .3 degrees! I'm thinking I o'd on CD17 now. :wacko: :haha:


How frustrating! So we might actually be o'ing earlier than we thought, if it takes a few days to have a temp increase. Hmm.. I guess the charting is still good just to confirm that there was, in fact, ovulation. I think we are all very obsessed with pinpointing O so we can be sure to BD at the right time and secondly, to figure out when to expect AF, but I guess the best we can do is narrow it down to a span of a few days. It probably means also that we should be having more sex - pre and post estimated O, just to cover our bases. Exhausting! I mean, it's fine, but sex for TTC is usually not spontaneous, and it gets old. Fast. :dohh: I think I might also have O'ed on the 17th, since I had my first + OPK the day before. I guess all we can really do is wait for FF, and wait to test!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Tell me about it, my head is spinning :haha: I think I need to walk away from the computer for awhile! I also found this on bnb...

"Only your first positive OPK counts. I'd say don't keep testing and wasting your tests. Because they show you the first rise which means that you'll ovulate in the next 12-48 hours. The second or third positive OPK means nothing.
I always got my temp rise 2 days after the first positive OPK."

seems to make sense...cause if I got my 1st serge on cd17 I o'd around 12 or so hours later. Could have been more, who knows when I would have gotten my peak, just because I tested in the AM doesn't mean it wouldn't have showed a few hours before that. Ahhhhh. It does make me feel a bit better as it would only put me 3 days away from my last bd instead of 4... :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:



> How frustrating! So we might actually be o'ing earlier than we thought, if it takes a few days to have a temp increase.

This is only in some cases, sometimes the rise will happen the day after but it can also happen 2 days after...from what I've been reading. Last month I got my rise when I was suppose to so it varies.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Got crosshairs this morning, says I o'd on cd18 (I still suspect cd17 but I'll leave them where they are) So I'm either 3 or 4dpo today :) Ahh back in the 2ww...gotta love it!


----------



## jchic

Ahhh the dreaded 2ww! Hopefully there will be some good news for you at the end of that Cre8tiv!


----------



## DaisyQ

Haha - me too! Crosshairs on CD 18. I also think it might of been CD17 - so funny Cre8tivgirl how we are on the *exact* same cycle! When is AF due for you?

Feeling good as my temps are up, up up. Now I'm obsessing over my LP length. I know 11 days is "normal" but I also spot for a day or 2 before AF, and just feeling like it would be better if my LP were longer. I've been lurking on the B6 thread, and thinking about starting taking it. Anyone else taking it?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Haha - me too! Crosshairs on CD 18. I also think it might of been CD17 - so funny Cre8tivgirl how we are on the *exact* same cycle! When is AF due for you?
> 
> Feeling good as my temps are up, up up. Now I'm obsessing over my LP length. I know 11 days is "normal" but I also spot for a day or 2 before AF, and just feeling like it would be better if my LP were longer. I've been lurking on the B6 thread, and thinking about starting taking it. Anyone else taking it?

Our cycles are EXACTLY the same!! I got AF on Oct. 27th, o'd cd17-18 and AF is due for me on the 25th on Nov!! Its too funny! I am taking B complex, started with just B6 but I read it doesn't work as well if you don't take it with the other "B" vitamins, so the B complex is better. I too spot 2-3 days before AF so my 11-12 day LP could be more like 9?? I took B complex for part of my cycle last month and it helped a lot with the spotting, it was much less and for a day less. So I'm going to be taking it the whole cycle this month. Fingers are crossed for us though, that we wont need it next month because we'll be prego!!! :D


----------



## jchic

CD 6 for me and the monitor didnt ask me to POAS!!!! When did it prompt you to test this cycle ladies?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> CD 6 for me and the monitor didnt ask me to POAS!!!! When did it prompt you to test this cycle ladies?

The last 2 cycles it has asked me on CD9 but that's because I o on CD18...when do you usually o?


----------



## jchic

I usually O around CD 16


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> I usually O around CD 16

I bet it will ask for one either tomorrow or Sat then.


----------



## jchic

I hope so :) How are you feeling?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> I hope so :) How are you feeling?

Today I am crampy! :happydance: And I'm happy about it! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies, sorry Ive not been writing, Ive been stalking but nothing to write. I'm still waiting for af day 34! So think I will be even longer that last cycle of 35 :wacko:

Hope your all well, looks like you are :flower:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Mrs.B :( I hope the witch comes soon hun, you don't need another drawn out cycle! :hugs:


----------



## jchic

HELP!!!!! I just got a high on cd 7? And my cm is creamy! Am I going to O early?? Is this normal to get a high that early? How many highs can u get before a peak?? I usually O around cd 14-16. But ur O dates can change right? Also, i started 2 new vitamins. Fertilaid and fertile cm. Maybe that? I also got my hsg done yesterday- tubes are clearrrrr plumbing is good :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I got 5 highs before my peak this month, way more than usual for me, but I still o'd on the same day. The only new thing I am doing this cycle is taking Vitamin D. I would say the increase in cm is from the fertile cm. Let me know how you like that, if I don't have luck this month I might try it out!

Oh and i got creamy cm from my first high too...a lot sooner than usual. Maybe its the vitamins?? :shrug:


----------



## jchic

OK so its totally normal to get a high on CD7 right? Also, Can your O change from time to time? Do I have to O on the same cycle day each month?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes your o date can change...stress, illness, etc. can alter when it comes. Your LP however remains the same, so when girls get their period late its not their LP that changes its that they o'd later. So its possible you might o sooner....I would get busy just in case hun!


----------



## jchic

Ok thanks! I guess that O dates can flex then :) How are you feeling?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Ok thanks! I guess that O dates can flex then :) How are you feeling?

not really much of anything today...
How are you doing DaisyQ (my twin cycle buddy), and new symptoms today?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! Sorry so MIA yesterday - I was so busy at work and then got a hair cut, and didn't get home until 9pm - then crashed! I'm also obsessively reading someone's TTC journal from 2009 (it's fantastic), so I've been a little preoccupied!  

Jchic, from what I've read on other boards (I love mumsnet in the UK), it's absolutely normal for your highs and peaks to vary from cycle to cycle. Your O date is flexible and can be affected by many things. Stress and illness can delay it for example. And what cre8tivegirl said about the luteal phase remaining the same is also correct. I have been reading a lot about B6 lately (it's how I came across the woman who's journal I've been stalking), and B6 can actually push up your O date and make your luteal phase longer! So I'm wondering if those vits you are taking have B6 in them??

I just started taking a B-50 complex (50mg of B6 and most other B vitamins, except 50 mcg of B12 and biotin and 400 mcg of folate). I just started this 2 days ago, so I'm not holding out too much hope that it will have an effect on this cycle, but hopefully the next one (if there is a next one!).

Also, from what I've read on FF, creamy CM is pre-fertile CM which is consistent with your "high" on the monitor. You should be transitioning to the clear stretchy and/or watery stuff right around the time you get a peak. 

As for me, no major symptoms really. Just sore nipples. Boobs are probably fuller (it's hard to tell, I'm a DDD at baseline!), but that's normal for me at this point in my cycle. I am not sure if the sore nipples are new or different - wasn't paying much attention to them in previous cycles. Also burping and have reflux and some slight queasiness, but I really thing it might be attributible to my vitamins (MVI, B-50, and when I remember, fish oil). I've also had some CM (creamy) but nothing especially copious or out of the norm. Don't really feel like it happened this cycle for some reason. On the other hand, my hairdresser told me that she had a feeling that I was going to announce pregnancy today and she's convinced it'll happen by Feb. She said she often has funny feelings that "come true." Plus, a pregnant co-worker has had 2 pregancy dreams - about me! She says she also gets these weird premonitions that come true. So, here's hoping!


----------



## jchic

Thanks Daisy!!! THe vitamins I am taking are FertilAid and I am also taking the FertilCM which I LOVE so far!!! It's like a supercharged Prenatal and has B6, B50, B12, etc. I highly recommend them :) 
Yes, you definitely will be prego by Feb. I hope we all are!! Whose journal is it? Is it good, LOL?


----------



## DaisyQ

Jgirl, I think that if the amount of B6 in your vitamins is fairly high (~50mg or more), that could be why you might be ovulating early? Or maybe you'll just have a very long pre-fertile period this time around.

The journal I'm addicted to is Vestirse's: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/68513-mission-baby-yes-its-journal.html 
It's so good! So well written, and funny and touching. And it obviously ends well because according to her sig, her DS is 2 years old!

OK, call me crazy (it's OK if you do, because I am), but I think I might have had some sort of a pinching type of cramp just now, on the front/left hand side of where I think my uterus is! I've also been having some mild crampy feelings in general, also back cramps, but trying not to read too much into it, as my stomach's not feeling all that great today as it is, so maybe it's more abdominal cramping than uterine cramping. Not sure. Eeeek!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Thanks Daisy!!! THe vitamins I am taking are FertilAid and I am also taking the FertilCM which I LOVE so far!!! It's like a supercharged Prenatal and has B6, B50, B12, etc. I highly recommend them :)
> Yes, you definitely will be prego by Feb. I hope we all are!! Whose journal is it? Is it good, LOL?

Ooh...so Fertile CM almost doubles as a B complex then?? That must be why you are getting Highs now... B complex can either move o up or lengthen your LP at the end of your cycle. I am definitely ordering some of that stuff if I don't get my bfp this month! I don't have much CM anyways, I could use some help in that dept!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> The journal I'm addicted to is Vestirse's: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/68513-mission-baby-yes-its-journal.html
> It's so good! So well written, and funny and touching. And it obviously ends well because according to her sig, her DS is 2 years old!

:shock: I know her! :rofl: She was around when I was on bnb ttc my daughter :rofl: She was quite popular on here. 

I think your symptoms sound VERY positive this month hun!! FX!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

QUOTE]I don't have much CM anyways, I could use some help in that dept![/QUOTE]

Me neither - I thought I'd try evening primrose oil next month. I sort of used it this month, but not consistently, I only really noticed fertile CM on 1-2 days, which I think is pretty normal? 

I don't know if you gals are using preseed, but DH and I used it this cycle and we both really like it. Just stocked up on it. It apparently is great for ladies with scant CM and provides a very sperm friendly environment (correct pH, etc). I also feel like a lot of ladies seem to get their BFP after using it, but it could just be coincidence?


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Jgirl, I think that if the amount of B6 in your vitamins is fairly high (~50mg or more), that could be why you might be ovulating early? Or maybe you'll just have a very long pre-fertile period this time around.
> 
> The journal I'm addicted to is Vestirse's: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/68513-mission-baby-yes-its-journal.html
> It's so good! So well written, and funny and touching. And it obviously ends well because according to her sig, her DS is 2 years old!
> 
> OK, call me crazy (it's OK if you do, because I am), but I think I might have had some sort of a pinching type of cramp just now, on the front/left hand side of where I think my uterus is! I've also been having some mild crampy feelings in general, also back cramps, but trying not to read too much into it, as my stomach's not feeling all that great today as it is, so maybe it's more abdominal cramping than uterine cramping. Not sure. Eeeek!

Hmmm, The vitamins have 2mg of B6 and 6MCG of B12 plus all this other stuff, LOL. I think that may be it! Who knows? I am not too concerned though, I know that O dates can move, and my periods are pretty standard. I mean, they vary, but not by more than 3 days. Thats not irregular is it? For example:
August I had a 26-27 day cycle, September I had a 27 day cycle, October I had a 30 day cycle. They average at 27 though pretty consistently though...
I have read that if you periods are between 24-35ish days thats considered normal. 
I def think you may be prego Daisy!!! WOOHOOOO!


----------



## jchic

I am using Preseed too! I LOVE IT!

Cre8tive - so B complex can extend my LP and move up my O? WOOHOO!


----------



## DaisyQ

I hope so Jchic! For some reason, getting pregnant seems like this challenge that I MUST succeed at, and not only because I desperately want to be a mom, but also because it seems so elusive. Pregnancy is playing hard to get, and I must woo her harder! I guess I didn't realize that it might actually take some time, and unlike most other things, a lot of it is out of our hands. I keep adding new things to the mix, hoping that it will help.


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> The journal I'm addicted to is Vestirse's: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/68513-mission-baby-yes-its-journal.html
> It's so good!  So well written, and funny and touching. And it obviously ends well because according to her sig, her DS is 2 years old!
> 
> :shock: I know her! :rofl: She was around when I was on bnb ttc my daughter :rofl: She was quite popular on here.
> 
> I think your symptoms sound VERY positive this month hun!! FX!!!!Click to expand...

FX indeed! :winkwink: That's so funny that you know her - she is a fabulous writer and so knowledgable on so many topics. Really a pleasure reading her journal.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> I am using Preseed too! I LOVE IT!
> 
> Cre8tive - so B complex can extend my LP and move up my O? WOOHOO!

Yes! Though I think it does one of the other, some girls say their o stayed in the same place but it lengthened their LP, while other's say the opposite, so it looks like it may be moving your o up! I am taking B complex but not the B-50 one, I think mine has very low levels of B6 and B12, a little higher than what's in my prenatal but still low. I thought about getting the B Super complex but it had 400g of folic acid in it and my prenatal already had 800 in it so I didn't want to overdose on that...lol If I'm not pregnant this month I am going to find something new to try out. I want to try preseed too, I hear lots of success storys on here with that. I too think your prego DaisyQ!!! :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:



> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> The journal I'm addicted to is Vestirse's: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/68513-mission-baby-yes-its-journal.html
> It's so good! So well written, and funny and touching. And it obviously ends well because according to her sig, her DS is 2 years old!
> 
> :shock: I know her! :rofl: She was around when I was on bnb ttc my daughter :rofl: She was quite popular on here.
> 
> I think your symptoms sound VERY positive this month hun!! FX!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> FX indeed! :winkwink: That's so funny that you know her - she is a fabulous writer and so knowledgable on so many topics. Really a pleasure reading her journal.Click to expand...

Well I don't "know" her personally, lol I know of her in bnb world, lol. We had a lot of bnb friends in common. I wrote in her journal somewhere, I was trying to find it a bit ago :haha:


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> I hope so Jchic! For some reason, getting pregnant seems like this challenge that I MUST succeed at, and not only because I desperately want to be a mom, but also because it seems so elusive. Pregnancy is playing hard to get, and I must woo her harder! I guess I didn't realize that it might actually take some time, and unlike most other things, a lot of it is out of our hands. I keep adding new things to the mix, hoping that it will help.

HAHAHA! I know exactly what you mean. She is playing very hard to get here, I mean, come on now!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

say it with me girls.... "THIS WILL BE OUR MONTH!!"


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> If you couldn't tell, I'm trying to figure out how to shorten the quotes! :wacko: I hope that worked!
> 
> I hope so too, but I gotta tell you, I think I am preggo EVERY month. Seriously. First month trying I was very crampy for about a day smack in the middle of my luteal phase and was convinced it was implantation, to the point I wouldn't go on any amusement park rides when we took my step daughters to the park I grew up going to. Lied and said I threw my back out in my sleep. Then last month I had all this excessive saliva which I thought was really weird, I was burping nonstop, and had all these little twinges - and NADA. I think I'm very psychosomatic, which is why I need to stop with the symptom spotting. So hard to do though!


----------



## DaisyQ

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
I'm in! THIS WILL BE OUR MONTH!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

[QUOTE=1cre8tivgrl;14048767I <---this part you don't need..

"If you couldn't tell, I'm trying to figure out how to shorten the quotes! :wacko: I hope that worked!"

-----------

:rofl: you did good, you just forgot to delete this part (see above)

Your not alone. I always am convinced I'm prego every month too. When will I learn?? :dohh: I got cramps on 7dpo last month and just KNEW I was pregnant, I was so excited, you couldn't wipe the smile off my face that day. Obviously it meant nothing! :nope: I am trying not to get my hopes up "too much" this month, but who am I kidding... :rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

I am trying not to get my hopes up "too much" this month, but who am I kidding... :rofl:[/QUOTE]

I hear you sister!

(Did it work??)


----------



## DaisyQ

I am trying not to get my hopes up "too much" this month said:


> Dang it! Trying this again...


----------



## jchic

THIS IS OUR MONTH!!!!!

I know what you mean - I literally PONDER over every cringe and every twinge and headache. Honestly, its going to be the month where we have NO symptoms that all of a sudden we are going to be like "WE ARE PREGO!!!". We can talk each other off the ledge if we get any BFNs LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

I am trying not to get my hopes up "too much" this month said:


> Dang it! Trying this again...

Eureka! :thumbup:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> I am trying not to get my hopes up "too much" this month said:
> 
> 
> Dang it! Trying this again...
> 
> Eureka! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:yipee: :haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

i'm out this month :af: arrived a day late, but then again a day late is good - at least my luteal phase is lengthening (14 day's now).... will try again next month


----------



## DaisyQ

Dawnlouise30 said:


> i'm out this month :af: arrived a day late, but then again a day late is good - at least my luteal phase is lengthening (14 day's now).... will try again next month

Hi Dawnlouise - sorry to hear that. :hugs: 14 day luteal phase is awesome! Are you taking B6?? I'm fixated on B6 at the moment.

Better luck next time!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> i'm out this month :af: arrived a day late, but then again a day late is good - at least my luteal phase is lengthening (14 day's now).... will try again next month

aww I'm sorry to hear that hun. :hugs2: Good that your LP has lengthened though!! :thumbup:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

How is everyone today? I have dry mouth and a little sore throat today, not sure that's a sign or if I'm getting a cold :shrug:


----------



## jchic

Hey dawn! Sorry ur out hun but thats great abt ur lp!! Woohoo!
Hgh today on the monitor for me cd 8


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi ladies, I got my letter from the hospital today, got my scans in 2 weeks time, transabdominal and transvaginal, nervous! lol. I dont think i'll be able to take hubby as he doesnt drive and work wont give me the time to drop him back out of town :( x


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi everyone!

Nice temp today Cre8tivegirl. Hoping it's a sign! Not sure about the sore throat though. Here's hoping!

Glad you are getting those scans soon, Mrs. B. It's too bad that you can't have hubby there with you. Is there any public transportion or taxis where you are? Just trying to come up with a solution for you. Worst case, you are there on your own, but I'm sure these scans are very quick and from what I've heard, painless, so hopefully you'll be in and out in a jiffy. Will they be telling you your results then and there, or will they be calling you with them?

Happy you are still "high" today Jchic. 

Not much news for me. No new signs really, just the sore nips. A little thirstier than normal, maybe. But I might be making that one up. And my temp hasn't really moved - almost the exact same temp as yesterday. As much as I want a longer luteal phase, the 2WW drags enough as it is when it's only 11 days! Can't wait for something else to happen. Went to dinner last night with a former colleague of my husband's and his wife. Had a nice time, but she was pregnant and it made me a little sad. My DH also told his brother that we are trying and mentioned all the things I am doing (charting, CBFM etc.,) and his brother was like, "um, why don't you just have sex?" This coming from someone with 3 kids. I wish it was that easy! Kind of rubbed me the wrong way. Oh well.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I googled it a bit, apparently dry mouth is a sign!! :) Our temps are doing the same thing Daisy, hee hee...wonder if we'll get our implantation dip tomorrow?


----------



## mammawannabe

i'm doing ok today...been quite b/c nothing much has been going on. 

Jchic ~ we are the same cycle day..i'm on CD8 as well...but i'm getting low's right now. 

Daisy ~ this b6 vitamins intrique me as i think i might have a shorter luteal phase. Mine is about 11-12 days...does it matter that i spot about 4 days before AF is actual red flow...should i look into taking these b vitamis? Right now i'm taking prenatal chewies...


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI I am taking B50 complex which has b6 in it, i read that you should take B6 with other B vitemans - so far it has lengthened my luteal phase by three day's. my period also seems to be much lighter this month too. 


*[/QUOTE]

Hi Dawnlouise - sorry to hear that.  14 day luteal phase is awesome! Are you taking B6?? I'm fixated on B6 at the moment.

Better luck next time![/QUOTE]*


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI I am taking B50 complex which has b6 in it, i read that you should take B6 with other B vitemans - so far it has lengthened my luteal phase by three day's. my period also seems to be much lighter this month too.

Well yay for that!!!! :happydance: I am taking B complex not the B50 complex as I couldn't find it in any stores around here. Mine didn't really lengthen my LP but it helped tons with my spotting issue...if I'm not prego this month I am going to order some online I think!


----------



## DaisyQ

Daisy ~ this b6 vitamins intrique me as i think i might have a shorter luteal phase. Mine is about 11-12 days...does it matter that i spot about 4 days before AF is actual red flow...should i look into taking these b vitamis? Right now i'm taking prenatal chewies...[/QUOTE]

Good morning all! 

From what I've read, a 11-12 day luteal phase is normal and is adequately long to achieve pregnancy, but 10 days or less is not. As mine is 11 days with some spotting typically on 9 DPO, I feel like I can only benefit from trying B6 and trying to lengthen it by a few days, and the same probably goes for you? I agree with Dawn - from what I've read, it's better to take a B complex than just B6 by itself, and I've also read that most ladies start with B50 (which has 50mg of B6), and if they don't see results after a few months, they try B100 or even B200. There is a great thread about B6 and the luteal phase you should look at. Will post the link.

The B50 also has 400 mcg of folate - I understand the concern about not taking too much folate, along with a high folate prenatal. What I'm doing is taking a regular MVI (I like NatureMade for her) which has 600 mcg of folate, which really should be enough on it's own. Combined with the B50, I'm getting 1000 mcg of folate total, which should be just fine - and a lot of prenatals have that amount. The main reason I'm not taking a prenatal, is that I was having a bit of upset stomach, constipation, nausea, etc. - and my OB/GYN said that it really isn't necessary until you become pregnant to take a prenatal, as they are so high in iron etc. She said to just take a multi with at least 400 mcg of folate, or just folate by itself. So that's all I know on the subject! Hope it helps!

Cre8tive - any new symptoms?? I woke up with a bit of a stuffy nose, but it's getting better now that I'm up. Temp is up today, but not higher than my highest temp. So no implantation dip for me just yet. Is an implantation dip pretty typical, or can you still be preggo without one?


----------



## DaisyQ

> Daisy ~ this b6 vitamins intrique me as i think i might have a shorter luteal phase. Mine is about 11-12 days...does it matter that i spot about 4 days before AF is actual red flow...should i look into taking these b vitamis? Right now i'm taking prenatal chewies...

Here is a link to the B6 thread...

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...gthen-luteal-phase-increase-progesterone.html


----------



## jchic

Happy Sunday ladies!!! I got my 3rd high today on cd9. Can u look at my chart and reassure me its normal?! Lol. I freak out abt it but I know its normal :)
My LP is 11 days and I spot starting at 9, doc says thats totally normal so dont freak out. I take a b complex but I only take 1/2 of it because I dont want to mess too much up just in case since Im paranoid lol! 
Mommy- we can be testing buddies, woohoooo!
Creativ, Dawn and Daisy- how r u all?


----------



## jchic

Question- how many highs can u get before a Peak? I normally get 2 but think I might get alot already on 3! Tell me thats normal?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

i know this does not have a lot to do with CBFM but this month my period has been quite light (tmi - but when i remove a tampon after 8 hours it only has light brown blood on it and you can still see white, when normally i need to change them about every 6 hours and they are full (if you know what i mean). I have had no pains at all (which i normally get) and no little clots, which again i normally get. 
I guess i am just having a light cycle - not that i am complaining, just think it's odd..... i really wonder if my body is starting to get back into the rhythm it was in before i was on the pill (here's hoping anyway!)


----------



## DaisyQ

Dawn, my period was really light this last time too (3rd month off pill). I think the flow can vary, month to month. I was even hoping it might be implantation bleeding, but my temps had taken a dive, so I knew it was AF. 

Jchic, looked at your chart, all seems fine. Could be that you just havent had your LH surge yet, or it's possible the CBFM missed it, but I think the former since your cm hasn't transitioned yet. I would keep bding, keep an eye out for watery or EWCM, and keep looking for the thermal shift. All we really know right now is that you are nearing ovulation. When in doubt, BD! My new motto.


----------



## jchic

Daisy! Thank u xxoo! I think the same- I am approaching O and will probably O I think by day 13.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> The B50 also has 400 mcg of folate - I understand the concern about not taking too much folate, along with a high folate prenatal. What I'm doing is taking a regular MVI (I like NatureMade for her) which has 600 mcg of folate, which really should be enough on it's own. Combined with the B50, I'm getting 1000 mcg of folate total, which should be just fine - and a lot of prenatals have that amount. The main reason I'm not taking a prenatal, is that I was having a bit of upset stomach, constipation, nausea, etc. - and my OB/GYN said that it really isn't necessary until you become pregnant to take a prenatal, as they are so high in iron etc. She said to just take a multi with at least 400 mcg of folate, or just folate by itself. So that's all I know on the subject! Hope it helps!
> 
> Cre8tive - any new symptoms?? I woke up with a bit of a stuffy nose, but it's getting better now that I'm up. Temp is up today, but not higher than my highest temp. So no implantation dip for me just yet. Is an implantation dip pretty typical, or can you still be preggo without one?

What an awesome idea about taking a multi-vitamin so you can take the B-50 complex and not over do it on the folic acid!! Your genius!!! :thumbup: I will so be doing this next month!! 

My temp went down a tiny bit...nothing exciting and definitely not enough to be a ID. But to answer your question no you don't have to get an implantation dip, you can still be pregnant. Also implantation can happen anywhere from 4dpo-12dpo (most of the time 7-10dpo). You can also get implantation cramps and no dip...so keep an eye out for cramps!! 

I felt so pregnant yesterday and today...nothing! Not one symptom!! :nope:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Daisy! Thank u xxoo! I think the same- I am approaching O and will probably O I think by day 13.

I think your o is approaching too...are you using a new box of sticks? I am this month and I wonder if that's why I had so many highs? In past I only have 1 or 2 highs and this month I had 5 :shrug:


----------



## jchic

Hey Cre8tiv! How are you feeling??? When are you testing? Daisy, how are you? Testing?
Hi to Dawn, Mommy and all the other CBFM ladies too :)

I am using a new box of sticks, thats SO funny that you mention that! I got another high reading this AM and I think I should be near O as well - my CM is now a bit more watery than creamy, so its prob on the way I hope!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good morning all!

Well, my temp is up this morning, which typically I'd be thrilled about, but unfortunately I think the reading is unreliable because I had such disturbed sleep last night. First, my husband was late coming to bed, which always makes it a little hard to get to sleep because I'm wondering what he's up to and if he's fallen asleep on the couch. Then he finally does come to bed and is snoring loudly (so I hit him, and he stops). Then, I was up to pee several times last night. Usually I have to get up one time, but last night it was at least twice, if not three times. In addition, my husband had to get up early for a flight, and the alarm was SO loud at 4am. I was able to get back to sleep, but about 45 minutes later, he knocked over this bowl of change I have in the bedroom and it made a huge crash. I was just drowsing off when he woke me up to say goodbye (I know, sweet, but I really wanted to sleep!). So now I'm pretty much UP at 5:30am but it's too early to take my temp. So I try to get back to sleep, but the window is open, and the cars are so loud it sounds like planes taking off. So I ended up getting out of bed around 5:45 to shut the window (did not take temp). I did manage to start to doze off again, but then my husband TEXTS me and wakes me up again. Ahhh!!!!! I managed about 45 minutes of sleep before my husband CALLS at 6:45. Ahhh!! Leave me alone!! So frustrating. I took my temp at the normal time, 7am, but really I was up, tossing and turning for 2-3 hours already - not good sleep - and had gotten out of bed at 4am and again around 5:30. So like I said - not putting too much weight on that higher temp today. Sorry for the rant!

OH - and to make matters WORSE, I just got into a fender bender, dropping the step kids off at school. Aye caramba - not my day. Everyone is fine - just some scratches on both cars.

So, uh... how is everyone else doing???

(not testing until Thursday, Jchic....Cre8tive and I are both going to test that day, at 11 DPO).


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic I bet that is it!! Because your on a new box...doesn't make much sense I know! You think all boxes would be the same but they are not, this new box I have my estrogen line was so faint is was almost not there at all on my peak and my LH was only really dark on 1 side, a thin little line, nothing like my last package but oh well, I know that I did o this month so no worries :) 

I'm doing well today, nothing new to report, except I'm having CRAZY dreams lately, so ridiculous they make me laugh when I wake up. Some a little scary too though. And my temp did something different this morning. You remember me saying it was doing the same exact thing as last month, it was suppose to drop down this morning and it didn't, it stay about the same as it has the last 3 days...wohoo!! :) Oh and I was super tired last night, I had put my kids in bed and I went right after them, I was in bed at 9 :shock: and sooo pooped! :dance:

DaisyQ how is your temp/symptoms today?

I am testing on Thursday!!!! 4 more days...eeeeee :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

We crossed posted! :haha:

I'm so sorry about accident hun :( I got in one over the summer, I know how awful they are to deal with. Glad everyone is ok though!!! :hugs:

4 more days sweetie!!!! :D :D


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> jchic I bet that is it!! Because your on a new box...doesn't make much sense I know! You think all boxes would be the same but they are not, this new box I have my estrogen line was so faint is was almost not there at all on my peak and my LH was only really dark on 1 side, a thin little line, nothing like my last package but oh well, I know that I did o this month so no worries :)
> 
> I'm doing well today, nothing new to report, except I'm having CRAZY dreams lately, so ridiculous they make me laugh when I wake up. Some a little scary too though. And my temp did something different this morning. You remember me saying it was doing the same exact thing as last month, it was suppose to drop down this morning and it didn't, it stay about the same as it has the last 3 days...wohoo!! :) Oh and I was super tired last night, I had put my kids in bed and I went right after them, I was in bed at 9 :shock: and sooo pooped! :dance:
> 
> DaisyQ how is your temp/symptoms today?
> 
> I am testing on Thursday!!!! 4 more days...eeeeee :D

Ahhhh, so all boxes are not created equal :wacko: thats why! My estrogen line is REALLY faint, literally non existent so I bet O is coming soon. Thanks for the clarification!

Daisy - I am SO sorry about your accident hun. How are you doing?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for your concern you guys! I'm fine, really. My car (and the other car) have dome scratches, but that is about it. Very minor. I'm blaming sleep deprivation!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Some, not dome. Hate typing on my phone!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope your car gets fixed DaisyQ and glad you ok. 

CD38 for me today!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> Hope your car gets fixed DaisyQ and glad you ok.
> 
> CD38 for me today!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:

You poor girl :( Is there anything you can take to make AF start??


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have no idea? I guess not as im waiting for it to start so I can have blood work, but if it doesnt happen soon chances are it will come when im due my scan! so will have to postpone


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs.B. said:


> I have no idea? I guess not as im waiting for it to start so I can have blood work, but if it doesnt happen soon chances are it will come when im due my scan! so will have to postpone

There is something you can take, but it's prescription only I think - prevera. It makes your period start... something to talk to your MD about??


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm sorry - it's provera, not prevera.


----------



## DaisyQ

But I think they ususally wait a much longer time before prescribing it. Like months and months with no AF.


----------



## mammawannabe

Daisy ~ i'm sorry you got into a fender bender...boo. I hate disrupted sleep...i got that today. grrr.

AFM ~ i'm cd10 today. still getting lows....getting worried as i tend to ov on cd16. Last month i had no positive opks....hoping the cbfm works for me. Do you think it's ok i haven't started to get a high yet??


----------



## jchic

Mamma Ur fine! When I O on cd 16 I didnt get a high in sept until cd 12 or so. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Mama, I didn't hit a high until CD 15. I was freaking out! I only had 2 highs before the peak. All will be Ok. I've never heard of anyone having all lows. All highs, yes, but not all lows. It will happen!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mammawannabe said:


> Daisy ~ i'm sorry you got into a fender bender...boo. I hate disrupted sleep...i got that today. grrr.
> 
> AFM ~ i'm cd10 today. still getting lows....getting worried as i tend to ov on cd16. Last month i had no positive opks....hoping the cbfm works for me. Do you think it's ok i haven't started to get a high yet??

I also only got 2 highs my 1st month using it, my first high wasn't until CD14...I know how you feel right now, but you will see a high soon!!

Is your dog a boxer? Its hard to see in that little pic but I think it looks like one. I have a boxer too!! They are just the best dogs!!! and great with kids too :)


----------



## mammawannabe

thanks everyone. i was starting to get worried i might not see a high...i think we are gonna start bding in the next day or so to get and early start! lol. :haha:
i'll keep you updated. 

Yes...1cre8tivgrl, i actually have 2 boxers. One boy in the pic about 4 years old and my baby girl is about 2. They are such loves and gonna be great with kids....when i have them. :happydance:


----------



## jchic

So another day of highs for me on cd 11 wtf?! I went to my doc bc i had an appt and he did a follicular study through ultrasound. Said im going to O from my right side because that has the largest most dominant egg this month. Its measuring 17mm at cd10 which is good. It usually releases at 20-23mm and ot grows 1-2mm a day so I should O on abt thurs or fri. I better get my peaks then! Someone calm me down lol


----------



## jchic

How is everyone today?!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good morning everyone! How is everyone doing? 

Jchic and mamma, what are you monitors saying today?

Can't believe cre8tive and I are testing in 2 days. Really not feeling optimistic anymore, not sure why. No major symptoms, and months of bfns behind me. Really hopeful, but don't want to be too disappointed, so trying to mentally prepare for a bfn. Really hope my temp stays up tomorrow, which will give me a little more to hang onto. If I do get a bfn, just so happens that I'm going for my annual in 2 weeks, so maybe I can see about some preliminary work up for the nearish future. Just want to make sure my hormone levels are normal and I don't have a thyroid, prolactin, fsh, or progesterone issue. I know, I know, I'm sure I'm normal, and it's just going to take some time. Just really thinknits not my month for some reason. 

Creative, which type of hpt are you going to use? I recently got some Internet ones - I thought they were wondfo, which I had heard were super sensitive, but I'm not sure that is what I've got - it doesn't say Wondfo anywhere on the packaging. And apparently there are two types of wondfo - early result, and one step, and it was obviously the early result ones that I wanted. Oh well. Anyone know anything about these tests and what they look like?


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, we must have cross posted! how cool that you got a study done! That must be reassuring. I'm sure you will ovulate. Even for some reason you don't get a peak, just keep bding til you get your thermal shift! It sounds like it will be and active thanksgiving holiday!


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Jchic, we must have cross posted! how cool that you got a study done! That must be reassuring. I'm sure you will ovulate. Even for some reason you don't get a peak, just keep bding til you get your thermal shift! It sounds like it will be and active thanksgiving holiday!

LOL! I hope so....my chart hasnt dipped just yet, but I usually dont O until CD 15-17, so we shall see!

Only a few more days to testing for you?? Are you PSYCHED?! Stay positive!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girlies!!

mamma awww you have 2 boxers!! Did they adjust well when you brought the 2nd one in? My boxer is a girl, her name is Meisha, she getting old, will be 9 in April :( I know they are only suppose to live till about 10?? She puts up with a lot from my kids...and is pretty tolerant with them for the most part. I do wish she was younger and wanted to play with them though, she's getting a little lazy in her old age :haha:

Jchic...that's awesome you go that u/s done! How cool is that?! So you know everything is working, you'll probably get a peak on Thanksgiving then? Kind of cool to see inside your body and know what's going on...sure with I could right now :rofl:

Daisy - are you kidding?! Looking at your chart and your symptoms I would say there is no way your not pregnant!!!! This is so your month!! I honestly haven't had much of anything for symptoms the last 2 days, kind of bummed me out. I have a heavy feelingin my uterus this morning and am crampy off and on. No sore bbs and not tired...I am still testing on Thursday though!!! 2 more sleeps...so excited for us!!!! :D

Mrs.B. - has the witch showed up yet hun...or any promising signs that she's on her way? Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Cre8tiv - this is your and Daisy's month, I feel it:) 
Mrs B - whats the word on AF?
Mamma - we can be testing buddies, WOOHOOO


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I hope your right jchic...I googled when Thanksgiving was back in 2005 and I can't believe it was on the exact same day as it is this year, Nov. 24th!! So I am testing (and hopefully getting my bfp) on the same exact day I lost my 1st baby. Please God let this miracle happen!!! [-o&lt;

Oh and to answer you question Daisy I am using a FRER, a friend of mine gave me one...score on the free pregnancy test!! :D I am really crampy today...if I am just now implanting I wont get a positive in 2 days right?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Had a Brilliant day, Aunty cuddles from Isla, New hair from Sister and Hubby taking me out for tea :) What more could a girl want :)

Except the obvious haha ...No sign of anything from me xx


----------



## DaisyQ

> Daisy - are you kidding?! Looking at your chart and your symptoms I would say there is no way your not pregnant!!!! This is so your month!! I honestly haven't had much of anything for symptoms the last 2 days, kind of bummed me out. I have a heavy feelingin my uterus this morning and am crampy off and on. No sore bbs and not tired...I am still testing on Thursday though!!! 2 more sleeps...so excited for us!!!! :D

Oh my goodness, just typed out the LONGEST reply and lost it!

Anyway, thank you guys for keeping the faith even though I'm not feeling so positive about it. The main reason I'm feeling negative is that I'm really not having any symptoms at the moment. And my boobs, which were feeling sore, are feeling much better and less sensitive/tender. So that's making me feel like it's not happening. Also, really hoping to see my temps go up more, although I know it might be too soon. Great temp for you today though!! I think I'm just trying to manage my own expectations. Also, even if it IS happening this month, I'm not feeling super confident about a BFP in 2 days. 

I was actually googling implantation and hCG today, and it seems that while the hormone is produced immediately after implantation occurs, it can take several (2-3 days) to show up in blood, and it takes longer to show up in enough concentration to be picked up by hpt. AND implantation can occur 6-12 days DPO, and 84% of pregnancies implant on days 8-10 DPO. So I/we may not have even implanted yet! I also read that a home hpt is 95% reliable at 14 DPO. I read somewhere else to wait until at least 12 DPO.. Argh..


----------



## DaisyQ

Glad you had a nice day Mrs. B!

Cre8tive - sorry if I'm being all doom and gloom - I really hope you get your BFP on Thanksgiving, because I know how meaningful it will be for you! FX!


----------



## mammawannabe

Jchic~ you got it. We will be testing buddies!!! So looking forward to that! and good for you that you got a scan, that would be so reassuring to me. Wish i could know what's going on inside. LOL

Daisy~ Dont worry if you arent having many symptoms, alot of ppl on here have gotten their bfp's and haven't had many at all. FX for you. 

Cre8tivgrl~ My boy boxer was the first one in the house, Buster. He is a loner and is very sensitive, we felt he needed a playmate and got Maggie...such a sweety, very needy for affection and such a cuddlebug. When we brought her home there was about a week adjustment period until they figured out the dominance...maggie won! LOL. They love each other now, sleep ontop of each other together and play together all the time. If we put maggie in her cage (sometimes she is mischevious) Buster will set up camp right next to her cage until we let her out. so cute. 

AFM ~ on cd11 today, still LOWS! GRRRRRRR. I really hope i am holding urine long enough. I work night shift 4 nights a week and then flip to sleeping nights on my days off, so my testing window has to cover both. I generally get about 5 hours of sleep before i have to go to the br...do you think it's concentrated enough to pick up any hormones?? i'm worried....

sorry for rambling on.....


----------



## DaisyQ

:winkwink:I think so mamma. And if you are anxious about missing your LH surge, you could try cross checking at a different type of day with an opk. It won't pick up your estrogen surge, but at least you won't miss your peak. If you do the CBFM in the morning, do the opk in the afternoon. That's what I did this past cycle and it reassured me that no surges would slide by unnoticed! I know you can't chart temps, but what about cm? Ive found that my most copius day of cm it's usually watery, and I ovulate within a day or two of that. Finally, I didn't get a high until cd 15, so don't worry. I'm sure it's coming soon. 

And thank you for the reassuring words! Is sneezing a symptom? Because I just did, 4 times.


----------



## DaisyQ

I was kidding about the sneezing btw!!


----------



## mammawannabe

LOL. daisy. that's too funny...i do some serious ss during the tww also....:haha:

fx for you...


----------



## jchic

Mamma - DONT worry! You will not get all lows. I usually dont even get highs until CD12 or so, this month is just off for me, which is why I got highs so early. 
How is everyone? Cre8tiv and Daisy - WOOHOO testing soon! So excited for you ladies and I truly hope you get a Thanksgiving miracle :)
AFM - I got a peak today! YEAHHH!!! DH and I have been BDing everyday since CD7, LOL. No thermal shift though? Someone calm me down and tell me my chart looks normal, hahahaha.

xoxoxoxo I hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## DaisyQ

You're normal! You're normal!! Per FF, ovulation usually happens on second peak day, and thermal shift is usually evident the day after ovulation. So you will probably O on thanksgiving and see a rise on Friday.


----------



## jchic

LOL. You are the BEST Daisy :) xxoo. Are you excited to test?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey ladies!! Sorry I'm not around much I am away for the weekend, staying with family and don't want to hog their computer :haha: I will try to get on once a day though. :) 

Jchic your chart looks absolutely normal, I predict a temp dip for you tomorrow followed by a big rise on Friday :D confirming you o'd on Thanksgiving! Glad things are starting to happen for you hun!! :hugs:

Oh Daisy you and I are not so different, I haven't had any signs the last 4 days!!! I feel so "normal" and when I woke this morning I swore the witch was on her way, I just feel like I go right before she shows and she's due on Friday for me. I am still going to test tomorrow as I just have to know one way or another. At least our temps are still up there :thumbup: Good luck to you in the morning hun!!! :hugs:

Mamma - your dogs sound wonderful..what little gems :D Don't loose hope you'll get your high in another day or so I bet. Keep your head up!

Mrs.B. - Glad you had a lovely day, we all need that every now and then :hugs: Come on witch!!!

Happy Thanksgiving to all you wonderful ladies!!! :hugs2:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all!

Cre8tive, I've been stalking your chart all morning! It's promising that your temp is still up there. 

Hi Mamma and Mrs. G!

Jchic, not exactly excited to test. I think it's because I'm expecting a BFN. First, I really don't feel different, and secondly, even if I AM pregnant, I just feel like it'll be too early to show up tomorrow at 11 DPO. I know some ladies get a BFP really early, but for some reason, I just don't see a BFP for me tomorrow. Just my gut instinct. I am happy though with my temp today! I was hoping it would go up a little, and it did. AF is due on Friday for me, but possibly as late as Sunday, based on previous months data. Will keep you all up to date! 

Something very strange happened yesterday. I had some mild chest pain (I know - chest pain??!!) on my right side, right under my collarbone. (not the same side as my heart, thank goodness). It was kind of a stabbing pain that came and went, and I noticed it, but it wasn't too bad. But later last night it got worse to where I seriously considered going to the ER. It doesn't hurt more when I breathe or cough, which is reassuring, and today it's much, much better - pretty much gone now. I work in a hospital and am still thinking about going to the ER for a work up but as I'm feeling much better and it's the day before Thanksgiving, I'm really not into spending the day in the ER! Anyway, it's been stressing me out a little and really hoping it's nothing. I'm wondering if it might be related to my gallbladder (referred chest pain is not uncommon) so I will probably go for an ultra sound some time soon. Sheesh!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and one other new "sign" - cold symptoms. Started yesterday and still have them today. I know I was joking about the sneezing, but I've heard cold/flu symptoms can be a sign. I have post-nasal drip, and therefore a little sore throat and cough. 

So to amend my earlier post - I don't think I'll get a BFP tomorrow, but I'm still holding out hope I'll get one!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DAsiy I was just comparing your chart to last month, your temp started to drop at 8 dpo, your 10dpo today and your still up there... :yipee:


----------



## mammawannabe

Daisy ~ omg. Keep an eye on the chest pain. FX it's nothing but annoying. I get weird pains like that every once in a while. Cant wait for you to test tomm. I'll be looking for that BFP!! :happydance: 

Cre8tiv ~ Hope you get your Thanksgiving bean!!FX for you and i'll be looking to see it!!:happydance:

Jchic ~ looks like you are ahead of me...by a MILE! another low today..wtf? Guess i will just have to see what tommorrow brings. (last month i never got a +opk)....grr. OH and i have been :sex: yest and today...and will continue through the week, just in case. and of course if i ever get any highs and peaks then too!


----------



## DaisyQ

BFN. Not surprised. Will wait to see if AF arrives this weekend, and will test again in a few days if she has not arrived. 

Otherwise, still holding out hope. Boobs still sore, still have cold symptoms. Temp is still high. Took my temp twice today, the first time it was 97.9, which is lower, but stll up there. I took it again because I had been sleeping with my mouth open in a cold room. I used the second, higher temp because hey, I like it better!

Creative, I'm dying to know your results. Post, post! You are right about my temps staying elevated longer this cycle, which is what is keeping hope alive for me right now. It might be the b6 though, extending my luteal phase. Guess we'll know in a few days for sure. 

Jchic, any peaks yet?

Mrs G, how are you today?

Mamma, what cycle day is it for you? And what's your usual cycle length? I was stressing this month too when I didn't get a high until cd 15. It's good that you are bding now, because you could go straight to peak. Perhaps you are just going to ovulate a little later this cycle, which is ok. What is your cm doing? Also, what is your POAS technique? I pee into a small plastic cup and dip the stick for 15 seconds, and then I wait for the result area to saturate before I put it into the monitor. Not sure if any of that makes a difference. I'm confident you'll get a high or a peak soon. Worst case scenario, if you don't, at least you'll know to go get your hormone levels tested instead of trying blindly month after month. But I'm sure this isn't the case! If you get to cd 17 with nothing, then let's worry!

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## mammawannabe

Daisy ~ Thank you. You actually just calmed me down from a mini breakdown on Thankgsiving, of course. Still a low. SOOOO frustrating. I usually have a 28-29 day cycle. The first 2 cycles i was using opks i got a smiley on cd15 and ov on cd16/17. Last cycle i got all neg opks. This month...well, we all know i'm still getting lows. I'm on cd13 right now. My POAS method is to hold it straight down in urine stream for 3 secs, i was worrying that i might be doing it wrong. But thats what the manual suggested to do, Maybe i will start trying to pee in a cup first. yest and today i actually held pee for at least 7 hours...ugh. torture. Not really sure what cm is doing as we have been bd'ing and i cant tell what it's doing. grr. wish i could temp. darn night shift. OH well guess i'll just wait and see what tommorow brings. 
SOrry about the BFN but i'm not confident that it's true yet. It's still early, no af and your temp is still up. 
Jchic ~ whats the monitor up to for you? Kinda jealous, but i hope you get your peak!!! 

Cre8tiv~ whats the word?


----------



## mammawannabe

oh yeah. HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy Thanksgiving for you ladies in America...

I feel bad that I dont keep coming and leaving you all messages but I have nothing and don't want to bore you all with the same nothingness lol :flower:

Hope your all good :) xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Bah humbug. Spotting. Typical for me a day or 2 before AF arrives ( she is due tomorrow) and consistent with the shortish luteal phase I was concerned about. Onto cycle 5. Hope the b6 helps next month for a christmas bfp. 

Although I'm not feeling thankful AF at the moment about AF, I am indeed thankful for you ladies.


----------



## mammawannabe

aww so sorry Daisy :hugs:....i know how you feel. grr. WE are gonna get our XMAS bfp's!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks mamma. Yes we will!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am out ladies! :sad2: I started spotting and cramping last night, tested this morning even though I knew it would be negative, sure enough...I am spotting red blood, which is very new for me, I usually spot brown for 2-3 days before I start. Sooo upset this means my lp went from 12 days to 10?? :cry: I need a new plan for next month. I am thinking I'll try out the fertile cm and do a super B complex. What do you guys think I should do? I feel broken :(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awww Daisy I'm so sorry hun...we'll at least you wont be alone, we can be cycle buddies again this go around too! :hugs:

You know girls our little thread is pretty awesome, the way we have it set up, every week or so we have something big happening in here...ovulating or 1 of us testing! I too am so thankful for you lovelies! :hugs:

Sorry your still getting lows mamma, I thought for sure today you'd see your high. Maybe you'll be one of those girls who goes right from low to peak!! Just keep watching your cm for clues so you don't miss out on your window!

:hugs: for you Mrs.B. We're going to have a big party when the witch shows for you hun!!

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

1cre8tivgrl said:


> :hugs: for you Mrs.B. We're going to have a big party when the witch shows for you hun!!

Haha too right!!!


----------



## mammawannabe

so sorry cre8tiv...

still low on the monitor....cd14. discouraged. :cry:


----------



## jchic

Daisy- it could be wayyy too early to test, try in a few days. Youre not out until AF shows!! Your temps look good. 
Mamma-dont stress, you have plenty of time for highs. I bet you will get a high by cd15 and O on cd17. Remember stress delays O so stay calm ur totally normal and just keep getting busy lol. 
Creative- any news?
Mrs B- did u get af yet?
Afm- i got a peak cd12 and 13. Now its cd14 and i got a high so I def O yesterday! We bd cd7-14 straight so I an praying hard!
I saw a temp dip yesterday and temp up today so i assume this is right? Daisy, r chart queen can u check lol? Also, dont freak abt chest pains but monitor them and take it easy :)
Xxoo ladies!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all, thanks for the kind words. Still spotting today - not sure yet whether to call it spotting or light AF. How do you girls differentiate between the two?? Mine is light enough that I don't need to wear anything yet, but there's definitely pink or brownish pink on the TP (sorry, TMI) when I use the bathroom. Yesterday, it was there maybe twice, but wasn't consistently there. I guess I'll see if it gets heavier throughout the day. 

Sorry to hear your news creative. Bummer, but yes we can be cycle buddies again. Hang in there. I know what it's like to feel broken, but your definitely not - you've got 2 beautiful kids to show that you are indeed a fertile Myrtle!! It will happen soon. I know 2nd month is usually a charm for you, but we are a little older now, so it will probably take a little longer. AFM, feeling bummed for sure, but telling myself that an August baby was bad timing for us anyway, because we probably won't have a house yet, and it would mess with our summer vacation. September would be much better! My mom is convinced I'll get preggo in february or march, since most of our family birthdays are in nov-Jan. 

This month going to continue CBFM, preseed, b6, charting, etc. Might also do evening primrose oil pre-O. Also contemplating baby aspirin, but ive heard mixed things. Finally, my annual exam is in 10 days, so I'm going to ask about getting some blood work done, especially my progesterone. Cre8tive, if yesterday was just spotting, I would still count the day in your luteal phase. Or was it full on AF yesterday??

Jchic, I know my temps look good, BUT I am sick, so I think they are artificially high. I have a sore throat with a very swollen tonsil, and swollen glands. I don't think I'm running a major fever, but maybe a low grade one during the day. 

Looked at your chart, and I think you o'ed yesterday, BUT could also be today, based on your temp and cm. Temp is up, but still in line with your other temps, and cm is still fertile, so I would keep bding!! BD until your temp is even higher, hopefully tomorrow. My guess is that FF will say you o'ed today. So I would BD today and tomorrow to be safe. 

Mamma, hang in there. Just looks like late ovulation so far. Let's see what tomorrow brings. Are your cycles usually pretty regular?


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hugs: to you Creative and DaisyQ

No AF yet Jchic :wacko:

xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

OMG, so confusing. Spotting seems to have stopped for now. And it's mostly brown. Huh. I guess I just have to wait and see!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My spotting is pink and brown too, keeps changing, it has definitely picked up in intensity today though :( I am expecting full blown AF to arrive tomorrow. I always spot for 2 days before she comes like clock work! Ahhh....jchic do you like the fertile cm?? I am trying to decide which to order that or preseed, I haven't used either. I am older now (33 :blush:) and things are not as lubricated down there as they used to be so I was thinking of trying one of the 2 to help me chances next month...any advice or suggestions??

Mrs.B. CD42 is your longest cycle yet...are you sure they wont do anything, have you talked to your doctor about bringing AF on?? I hope things start to work out for you soon hun!

Daisy - hope your spotting stays away hun!!! FX for you!! Your temp is still up there :dance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

They are waiting this one out to do the blood tests, if I try get something to start me won't that effect my bloods? Xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> They are waiting this one out to do the blood tests, if I try get something to start me won't that effect my bloods? Xx

Oh i don't know...that's a good question.


----------



## mammawannabe

morning all. 

Daisy and Cre8tiv ~ whats going on with the spotting today? just checkin in...

SOOOOOO........Got PEAK today!!! i was so suprised, i fully thought i was going to get another low this morning. but PEAK it was....went from low to peak. weird. thank god OH and i bd'd yesterday....will get on it today and tomm too! FX for this cycle as we will be out of town visiting family for xmas next month and not sure we can bd alot. 

Jchic ~ what's going on? how's the bding going?? LOL. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jchic

HEy ladies!!
Daisy, how r u feeling babe? Creative? Dont worry next cycle is here and its all yours for the taking!! Xoxo
Mamma- woohoo for ur peak! Hows the lovefest? Fingers crossed for u girl!
Mrs b- hmmmm, I would wait it out and see what happens bc taking something could mess up ur blood tests. 
Afm- I think i am 1-2 dpo today. We did all we could this cycle. BD everyday from cd7 and are going to continue thru cd20. Fingers crossed!
Sorry if there are typos, Im on my phone!


----------



## jchic

Ps- when will ff give me crosshairs?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think you'll get your cross hairs in 2 days time for yesterday :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree with mrs. B, FF will give cross hairs after 3 days of high temps.


----------



## DaisyQ

My guess is that you o'ed yesterday, and you'll get crosshairs on Monday


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

The :witch: finally got me today...roll onto December!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic, FF should give you crosshairs either tomorrow or Monday...depending on when it thinks you o'd. How do you like the FertileCM hun? I ordered some today.

Way to go Mamma!! I kind of wondered if you'd go right to peak!! Exciting :dance:

Daisy any new news?


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh weird. Thought I posted an update but I guess not!

Still spotting and 1 day late, bfn today as well. Temp this am was sky high (99.1 almost) but discarded it because I'm running a fever all day (100 degrees). Have tonsillitis and possibly sinus infection, and just started abx. Blech. Feel awful. Not sure what is going on with AF. Part of me is holding onto the idea that the spotting could be implantation bleeding, but I know AF will likely show soon. As with everything, guess I just have to wait to find out. Really hope this spotting isn't my period, because that wouldn't be normal, right??

Mamma, SO GLAD you got your peak! Yay! I knew you would. 

Creative, sorry the hag got you. Onto next month. Will likely be following right behind ya!


----------



## DaisyQ

Update. AF arrived. Cre8ive, we are cycle buddies once again!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

well on to my 4th month using CBFM, cd9 today (anyone else around this in there cycle?). Got a low today, but i got loads of lows last month..... my cycles still seem to be abit crazy, one month pretty normal, the other month a bit longer and this month my AF was weird too, kind of lighter than normal but lasted longer (hmmmmm).
so yeah, cycle 4 now with monitor..... when we brought it i naively thought we would be pregnant by now, oh well, at least it is getting a use. My Dh and i have agreed that we will go to the dr's in March if we are not pregnant, that would make 15 months of the pill and 13 months actively trying. I feel more at ease knowing we have a plan now  i had a psychic reading and i know to take these at a pinch of salt but it said i would get a bfp in february from a cycle starting in janaury - we shall see. (ordered another one with someone else to see what that say's LOL).
so yeah, i am back on teh bandwagon this month with you all... Let's hope this cycle is a lucky one 
xxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sorry the :witch: found you Daisy but yay that we are cycle buddies once again!!! :D

:hi: Dawn! I am CD2 today so a little ways behind you...I hear you on thinking you'd be pregnant by now, my other 2 were so easy to concieve I thought this one would be too...ugh. My 4th month using the monitor too...here's to hoping it will be our last month using it! :thumbup:


----------



## mammawannabe

Welcome Dawn...im cd16 so i'm ahead of you...but you should be near ov soon. How long are your cycles normally?? 

So sorry that stupid AF got you both daisy and cre8tiv....next month will be your month! FX. 

CD 16 right now, another PEAK! got a few more bd sessions to go and then i enter the TWW with Jchic. 

We have been at it 4 months now...this is the first cycle with the monitor now. And i can def. say that i was taken back at how it's been 4 months already with no bfp's. Kinda thought it would have happend by now. FX for us all. 

Jchic~ how's it going? Keepin busy?

so, random ? but how do you girls feel about the flu shot while TTC? my work is making me get one and i don't want one. grr.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi mamma! I also work at a hospital (RD) and didn't have to get one, because technically there's no patient contact, but I did get one because I knew it would practically required once I did get pregnant - both ob's I've seen have said preggo women are at much higher risk for flu complications, even death, and advised me I'd have to get it. So, I figured I'd rather get it now, before getting preggo. Fir some reason getting shots while preggo sounds really unappealing. So I got the dpt in July, and flu shot in early November, right after AF and before ovulation. Hoping it didn't interfere with fertility this month but who knows. I did have flu like symptoms for 1-2 days after the shot, so I'd get it right before you will be off for a day or two. Also tell them you may be preggo, and they'll five you the preservative ( mercury) free one. If for some reason, they don't offer it, you can get it from your Ob/gyn. Hth. 

Welcome dawnlouise! I'm also on cd 2 with creativegirl. It great to have these ladies to "talk" to about the monitor and the tww. Mamma and jgirl are more midcycle, so you are right behind them, and right in font of me and creative. It's nice that there's alway something happening for at least one of us - makes the days go by faster. I also thought I'd be preggo by now. It's our fifth month trying, and will be my second using the monitor. We are all hoping for December bfps!


----------



## mammawannabe

yeah. thanks daisy. Unfortunately, my hospital is making me get on. it's manditory. grr. I'm an rn so have lots of pt contact. the deadline is dec 1st so i will be in the tww when i have to get it. hope it doesn't interfer. and they do offer the mercury free kind, i checked already.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, that's annoying about the deadline. Sorry mamma, hoping it doesn't interfere either. Just know that plenty of preggo women get the shot and are just fine.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I have gotten the flu shot while pregnant before, twice actually, its perfectly safe!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Woohoo cd1 !!!! Blood tests tomorrow x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> Woohoo cd1 !!!! Blood tests tomorrow x

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: Praise the Lord!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

:happydance: whoo hop mrs b! That is fantastic news!!!


----------



## jchic

Mrs. B - SO happy you finally got AF! Good luck with the blood test tomorrow and let us know how it goes. 
Mamma - I hear the flu shot is perfectly safe, dont worry :) How are you today? What cd are you on?
Daisy and Creative - how are you ladies doing? Daisy, hows that cold?


----------



## mammawannabe

Hello Ladies, :coffee:

CONGRATS mrs. B. thank god.....good luck with your tests and keep us posted!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I got the flu shot this am. the preservetive free kind. Not so bad....hoping it's not a problem, but i had no choice, had to get it. 

Jchic~ I am cd17 on monitor, got a high today (the high after peak). SO i'm 1DPO today. Hoping we covered it this month. :sex: cd 11, 12, 14, 15, 16 and this am cd17!! where are you? i know you are a few days ahead of me. 

UGH. the dreaded TWW.


----------



## jchic

Heyyy! I am CD17 too! We are going to be testing buddies, WOOHOOO!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic and mamma, so funny you two are on the exact same cycle day, just like me and cre8tive! Strange! Almost like when a bunch of girls live together and get on each others cycles!

Cd 3, AF is still in the building, and just reset my monitor. I know you are supposed to count cd 1 on the monitor the day after AF arrives, if she arrives in the pm, but I've decided that I want my monitor to be in sync with my chart... What do you ladies do?

The cold, or whatever it is, is brutal. Terrible sore throat. Fever seems gone, but tonsils are huge and disgusting. Taking antibiotics, but it may be viral. Hoping the copius amounts of Advil I'm taking won't be detrimental to o or uterine lining etc. 

Mrs b, so happy for you. Please let us know how your tests turn out. 

Jchic, I knew you'd get your crosshairs today! Your chart is looking awesome!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Ladies, I read that vit C can help on AF, I went and bought some super strength chewable tablets and took since Saturday ... coincidence?? haha x


----------



## jchic

Daisy - how are you feeling?

UGH - so listen to this - the nurse from my obgyn's office called and said my blood tests were totally normal BUT back in Sept, I had something called High Anti TPO (some thyroid antibody) but that the rest of the thyroid was normal and this month the tests came back normal. The range is up to 352 and in Sept mine measured 353. She said nothing to worry about, etc. BUT of course Google is my BFF so I am sitting here thinking I have like a million Thyroid diseases! WTF!


----------



## mammawannabe

i know!! thats so funny that we are on the same cycle...we are in sync. 

Jchic~ YAY! we def. are cycle buddies. When are you planning on testing?? I have about a 12day LP so i'm due to test on dec 10th. That would be awesome if we could get our BFP's together!


----------



## mammawannabe

Mrs.B ~ haha, maybe it was all that vit c you took, whatever it was, it worked and now you can move forward in this cycle! YAY!

Jchic~ i really wouldn't worry at all about that 353 number, it was only one number off so really that doesn't count as being HIGH (maybe slightly elevated)...and this month was normal, so DONT WORRY....Google can be the devil...also being a RN i swear i think i have every problem and/or disease you could think of. :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Very interesting mrs. B. I've also heard views ska chasteberry is good for regulating cycles and irregular periods. Have you heard that?

Jchic, I wouldn't get too worried about one barely elevated test. Sometimes labs can be a fluke and just wrong, and that's why it's important to redo any abnormal labs. Going to definitely ask for labs at my appointment next week. 

Creative, how are you doing?

Afm, still sick. No fever though, although my temps are sill high, post o temps.


----------



## DaisyQ

Arg. Not views, vitex. I hate autocomplete!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girls...staying quiet over here..nothing exciting happening with me. just waiting for the witch to leave.

jchic and mamma when are you guys testing?

I hope you start to feel better soon Daisy! :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Hey All!

Daisy and Mamma - Thanks! I am trying not to think I have everything under the sun, especially since this lab a week ago was normal - I literally was thinking:
Hashimotos Disease
Thyroid Cancer, etc
I am a hypocondriac, LOL. I think I am going to test same day Mamma! How are you feeling so far?
Creative - how was your holiday?
Mrs B - you are going for your tests today?
Daisy - when do you go to the doc?


----------



## mammawannabe

YAY jchic....so happy we are testing buddies!! 
I'm feeling ok..no diff yet, although i just came home from work and shoved any food product i could find into my mouth...ex: kraft mac and cheese, pepperoni and english muffins with melted cheese and salsa. WHat is that? in what world would that be considered a meal. AND...i already ate dinner at 3am when i was at work. Not really considering it a symptom,(just thought it was funny) but still...came home ready to eat the house. lol.:xmas13:
How are you feeling? Anything to report?

Mrs. B ~ good luck on your blood tests today. FX for you that everything is fine. 

Daisy and Cre8tiv ~ how we feelin? hangin in there?? do you girls plan on doing anything different this go around or stayin the same?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Mamma I did the same thing last month, 2 and 3 dpo, I couldn't get enough food!! I'm thinking for me it was a PMS symptom...it drove me nuts though. I ate like that all day long, I think I gained 5lbs that week :haha: 

I am going to be taking FertileCM if it shows up on time...patiently waiting for it to arrive. Hope it comes in time. Also going to try taking B6 (50mg) this month and see if that does anything for my lp. Do you girls know if you spot days before AF if it effects your lp or not?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Heya :hi:

Yes went for my base hormone level and rubella bloods today, she took 5 vials! lol

Now just to wait for 19 Dec for the second lot for comparison. Scans next Monday in between tho to keep me occupied

Hope your all doing good today
xxx


----------



## jchic

Hey all!
So my doc told me that my thyroid antibodies were at 353 not 35.3! Thats realllyyyy high but my actual thyroid etc results were norm. Said he wasnt going to refer me to an endocronoligist but I went anyway because better to be safe! She said I may be having the very beginning of a slight hypothyroid. She ran blood to compare to sept results amd said if it is the case, a small dose of a hormone replacement will fix it and to continue ttc its all safe. Heres hoping!
Mamma- 5 dpo today woohooooo! R u nervous to test?
Daisy- hows your cold?
Creative- how r u?
Mrs B- when do u get ur results?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey Mrs. B, glad to hear your tests are underway. I think you'll feel so much better now that the ball is rolling.

Jchic, glad to hear that it's only *possibly* *slight* hypothryroid - that's pretty minor stuff and should be just fine when corrected. My BFF has severe hypothryroid, and had 4 kids in 5 years. 

AFM, nothing much happening. Cold is much better, but still lingering a little. Mainly just very tired. Temps finally dropped down to pre-O levels today. Still taking my B50 complex - I think I'll keep it at 50 for this month, to see how it affects my LP and spotting, since last month may not really count since I started taking it post O. If I don't see much of an effect this month, I may up it to B100 (I'll just take 2/day). Not really planning on doing anything else new this cycle, just going to keep on using the preseed etc.. I was thinking about using soft cups? But I'm a little intimidated - scared I won't be able to get it out!

My gyn appt is for next monday. Actually wondering if I should go ahead and make an appointment with this fertility specialist (reproductive endocrinologist and OB/GYN) who comes highly recommended by a friend who was trying for 4 years (their issue was male factor). Not sure if it is completely premature to do that after trying only for 4 months?? I'll be 34 next week and just don't want to wait too long before getting checked out and am not confident that my regular gyn will be able to do much?

Anyway.... I digress

how is everyone else? Creative, hanging in there? Are you feeling a little blue? I am...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Ladies, Yes feels good to have things underway :)

I wont get blood results until Ive had my second lot on the 19th Dec

I dont know anything about Thyroid, but I do hope you are sorted soon :)

I like softcups, I feel less messy using them as nothing falls back out, I am a fan :) They are a little difficult to get our at first but you find your own way I reckon xx


----------



## jchic

I am SCARED of softcups, LOL....I bought a box and was too scared to put one in. I am such a wacko! hahaha


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm glad your feeling better Daisy! Yeah I'm a little down too..i just hate the thought of starting all over again, it takes (or seems like it) forever to get to the tww again. I just look forward to the :witch: leaving which should be in a few more days.

Jchic my husband has an underactive thyroid problem, he's on meds for life...we've had 2 kiddos...not sure if that makes you feel any better :shrug: I personally think your fine, if the doctor isn't concerned about it I wouldn't stress yourself out over it. :hugs:

Things are going to happen for us all very soon!!! :flower:


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I'm glad your feeling better Daisy! Yeah I'm a little down too..i just hate the thought of starting all over again, it takes (or seems like it) forever to get to the tww again. I just look forward to the :witch: leaving which should be in a few more days.
> 
> Jchic my husband has an underactive thyroid problem, he's on meds for life...we've had 2 kiddos...not sure if that makes you feel any better :shrug: I personally think your fine, if the doctor isn't concerned about it I wouldn't stress yourself out over it. :hugs:
> 
> Things are going to happen for us all very soon!!! :flower:

Thanks and I hope soooooo!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

A christmas BFP would really be SO cool, huh Creative? It will also be our 6 month anniversary...

Just made an appointment in January with fertility doc - just in case... I really think I might have a progesterone issue, and in any case, I will feel better just knowing I've been checked out. By then we'll be on our 6th cycle trying. 

I could tell you were feeling down - me too - I know we all feel like it was supposed to happen already. Just trying to be present in TODAY and appreciate what I have. My mom got hurt over the holiday (somehow she tripped on my stepdaughter - not sure how, I wasn't there) and she cracked a rib. Ended up in the ER last night in severe pain. Just makes me realize that I should turn my focus to appreciating the people in my life right now, and stop stressing about when baby shows up. Although it's hard to stop stressing!


----------



## DaisyQ

And thanks for the reassurance on soft cups Mrs. B! I might get some if I can find them at the drug store!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes a Christmas bfp would be awesome!! We could get up early, wrap up our + test and put it under the tree for our hubby's to open...how cool would that be??!!! :) I too am wondering if I have a progesterone issue...if it doesn't happen this month I am going to book my appt as well. I just had my thyroid checked and that is fine so 1 by one we'll get this figured out! In the meanwhile :wacko: :haha: I am having a day where I just want to escape from everything, I feel so restless and I'm not having any luck calming myself down, just stir crazy I think. So greatful I have a nice classic Christmas party to attend tomorrow...without my kids!! LOL

4 more days till I can pee on my first stick this cycle :yipee: Its all I have to look forward to :rofl:


----------



## mammawannabe

jchic ~ i'm getting nervous to test. I'm not excited, i am just expecting AF to show up. I don't know why i'm so doubtful. I worry there is a problem with us. I wonder if my spotting is an indicator of low progesterone??

My OB won't test me or oh until 6 months which will be in jan. I thought you had to get a refferal to a RE?? Some girl at work who is obviusly preg told me she's having twins and i asked if it was a natural occurence or help..she got treatment and gave me the name of her RE...I want to go. :haha:

I use softcups too! sometimes..the first month i bought them, i kept taking them out and looking at them and too scared to use them. :xmas13: But i finally used them and it was great, no leakage, until i had to take it out and then i had a small stroke. I couldn't get it out at first...i had to bare down and then it was easy to reach up and grab. Now it's easy. :dohh:

glad your feeling better Daisy...and cre8tiv ~ keep your chin up. it will happen...for all of us.


----------



## jchic

Heyyyy Ladies!
Mamma - I am getting nervous to test too. Dont stress about spotting, its normal and ok. I spot 2 days before my period, every single time! I am having cramps on and off today so the witch is on her way. I usually start to get cramps that start around 7 or 8 DPO so I am pretty sure I am OUT!
Daisy - hows your mom?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic...don't loose hope, cramps are also a sign in early pregnancy, things start stretching down there and the baby could be getting snuggly, implantation can happen as early as 3 dpo for some ladies. So cramps could be AF or pregnancy, try not to think your out just yet. Are you liking the FertileCM? I am still waiting for mine to arrive, I hope it gets here soon or I wont be able to use it this month :sulk: 

Spotting before AF is normal, I always do, always have and I was able to get pregnant 3 times with it. So I don't know why I'm freaking out about it so much this time, I think because my LP is shorter than it ever was before. I always had a 14 LP and now its 12 (with 2-3 days of spotting before). I think I'm worried that that's going to mess up my chances, doesn't that make my LP 9-10 days then??

Going to a Classy Christmas Party tonight, so excited, an all ladies event at my church and I get to get my hair all done up and wear a pretty dress...and a night out without my kids for a change is even more exciting to me than all that, lol. I do love my kiddos dearly I just NEVER get out on my own, I am a stay at home mom and I do everything with them all day long. It will be nice to get out and do some adult interacting :haha: 

Daisy did I miss something?? Is your mom ok??

Never tried softcups but it sounds a little scary to me!! :)


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> jchic...don't loose hope, cramps are also a sign in early pregnancy, things start stretching down there and the baby could be getting snuggly, implantation can happen as early as 3 dpo for some ladies. So cramps could be AF or pregnancy, try not to think your out just yet. Are you liking the FertileCM? I am still waiting for mine to arrive, I hope it gets here soon or I wont be able to use it this month :sulk:
> 
> Spotting before AF is normal, I always do, always have and I was able to get pregnant 3 times with it. So I don't know why I'm freaking out about it so much this time, I think because my LP is shorter than it ever was before. I always had a 14 LP and now its 12 (with 2-3 days of spotting before). I think I'm worried that that's going to mess up my chances, doesn't that make my LP 9-10 days then??
> 
> Going to a Classy Christmas Party tonight, so excited, an all ladies event at my church and I get to get my hair all done up and wear a pretty dress...and a night out without my kids for a change is even more exciting to me than all that, lol. I do love my kiddos dearly I just NEVER get out on my own, I am a stay at home mom and I do everything with them all day long. It will be nice to get out and do some adult interacting :haha:
> 
> Daisy did I miss something?? Is your mom ok??
> 
> Never tried softcups but it sounds a little scary to me!! :)

Hi There!
I stopped using the FertileCM actually. It literally made me tingly, LOL but worked awesome! 
YAY! Are you excited for your night out? WOOHOO!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh no!! Were you taking it 3 times a day? I was reading the reviews and some people only took it twice a day. Not sure what I'm going to do. If it even shows up in time, good thing I o late! :)


----------



## jchic

Yes I took it 3xs a day! Alot of people LOVE it so I am sure you will be fine :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic I just had a look at your chart, your cervix is still up high! That's an awesome sign!! Mine always goes back to low right after I o. Do you usually check it to know where yours is durring the 2ww...I know we are all different, but I think we may be the same each month, if you have another cycle to compare it to?


----------



## jchic

Hey There! I just started checking it this cycle so nothing to compare it to... :( I never know how to tell if its open or closed!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm not a good judge of that either, or if its soft or medium, I can tell firm though :haha: I just try to tell if its high or low. Low means AF is coming...hope yours stays high!


----------



## jchic

Thanks I hope so too :) We shall see in about 5-6 days! Although I am crampy, YUCK!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Thanks I hope so too :) We shall see in about 5-6 days! Although I am crampy, YUCK!

Implantation :happydance:


----------



## jchic

HAHA! You are too much :) I want to bottle up your positivity and take it home! WOOHOO for your big night out!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: If only I had as much PMA for myself :dohh: 

Thanks I'm excited, my hair is done, going to get dressed up soon...


----------



## mammawannabe

Cre8tiv~ have an awesome time on your night out. I will be staying in and baking a cake for mom and uncles bday! woo hoo. 

Jchic~ dont worry quite yet, pregnancy can have the same symptoms as AF. Could be implantation also! I am gonna worry like you when i start cramping in a few days too! :haha:

AFM...nothing much going on. My nips are kinda tingly and sore today. Normally i don't usually notice but today they are annoying me. lol. Could just be cold in my house and i am walking around with just a t-shirt, no bra. :haha:

Daisy ~ how's it going?

Mrs.B ~ any news on the blood tests yet??


----------



## jchic

Mamma - That is SUCHHHH a good sign!!!! I wish my nips were sore!!!! They are not though :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

No not until my second lot are done on 19 Dec.

I'm feeling so down at tho mo, actullay sat here crying a little :cry: my so called friend who couldnt bring herself to tell me she is pregnant has just gone and posted it all over facebook, thought she would have let us know seein as she knew we we have been trying for ages, obviously not that important to her


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My boobs never hurt once when I was pregnant with Kaiya...but they hurt like crazy with Brayden so don't worry...its not a bad thing if they don't :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> No not until my second lot are done on 19 Dec.
> 
> I'm feeling so down at tho mo, actullay sat here crying a little :cry: my so called friend who couldnt bring herself to tell me she is pregnant has just gone and posted it all over facebook, thought she would have let us know seein as she knew we we have been trying for ages, obviously not that important to her

Ugh Mrs. B, I am sorry. I know what its like to go through all the announcements. I promise it will be your announcement soon enough. We all have a journey to our BFP, its just different for all of us :hugs:

Cre8tiv - WOOHOO for sore or NOT sore boobies :) have fun tonight!!

PS - My bday was Tuesday and I am officially 30. I cant freaking believe it!


----------



## jchic

Mamma - your LP is what? 11 or 12? I am 11 with 1-2 days of spotting beforehand.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy Birthday for tuesday :) did you do anything nice? xx


----------



## mammawannabe

well the sore nips have gone away..i think. I guess i was just cold. :blush:

Mrs.B ~ i am so sorry. I know exactly how you feel. I work with about 100 girls in childbearing years and i swear about 1/2 are preg and someone is always announcing! GRRR. 

Jchic~ i think my lp is about 12 days with about 2-3 days spotting before.


----------



## mammawannabe

ok, so dumb question....i obvi got my peak about 4 days ago, but i'm still getting little bits of CM (kinda ewcm), is this normal, do you think i could be O'ing now...really though i ov about 3 days ago...why does ttc have to be so confusing!:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

WOW! You ladies have been chatty today! I was so busy today, I didn't get a chance to get on until now.

Mamma, your post about softcups CRACKED me up. I am worried about stroking out, trying to retrieve them! I have decided though to give it a shot, as I was reading that women with a tilted uterus (ME) might really benefit from them. Stay tuned! Might try one out this weekend to "practice." Mamma, to answer your question about referral to the RE, I think it really depends on what kind of insurance you have. If you have a PPO, you can go to any doc at any time, without a referral. You pay more for this type of plan, but it gives you more freedom than HMO. With HMOs, you must have a referral to go see a specialist... This is my understanding anyway. Also, I know a lot of docs will make you wait a year, especially if you are young and have no obvious fertility issues (known PCOS for example). BUT if you are over 30, have a known issue, and/or have been trying with well timed intercourse (using OPKs, etc.), then a lot of docs say you should seek help after 6 months, or even after 4 months if you are over 35. As for fertile CM after Ovulation, I think it's normal to have "patches" of fertile CM throughout the cycle, but as you are not charting and cannot 100% confirm you have indeed ovulated, I would BD WHENEVER you see fertile CM just to cover your bases. 

Mrs. B, I'm sorry to hear you are feeling so blue. I know, it's a huge bummer. I feel like there are pregnant ladies EVERYWHERE and I keep wondering when will it be ME??? The WORST is that I work with this lady, and whenever I see her (maybe once a month) she asks me if I'm pregnant. I told her off the last time.

Creative, I hope you are having an awesome time tonight! We all deserve some time out of the house and an opportunity to get dolled up! To answer your question in a previous post, you still count your spotting days as part of your LP. So you you have a LP of 12 days, but start spotting 2 days before, it is still a 12 day LP, with 2 days spotting. Also, I know spotting is "normal" and many women do spot before getting AF, but from what I've read, while a LP of 10 days or more is sufficient to get pregnant, some docs think a 10 or 11 day LP is "marginal" and therefore it might take longer to conceive because you are waiting for a cycle that sperm meets egg, egg is viable, and egg implants before the corpus luteum breaks down. If your LP is 11 or 12 days, you need the egg to implant before that (normal time is 6-12 days post ovulation, 9 days is the average length). But the longer your luteal phase, the longer that egg has to implant. Also, a shorter LP plus spotting before AF MIGHT indicate low progesterone. This is what I'm hoping to get checked out. 

Jchic, happy belated birthday! My birthday is on Tuesday (34) arghghgh. I am fine with 34 in general, but it makes me feel ancient in terms of just STARTING with all this child bearing stuff. Living in/around NYC, you feel like it's "normal" to start having kids in your 30s, but then when you start reading about TTC (I just read Taking Charge of Your Fertiilty) and it makes you realize that really, we are biologically supposed to be having kids like 10 years ago! Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, 30 is not so bad. Much worse to be 34!  And I think cramping is a good sign! My mom is doing much better today, thanks for asking! For those of you who don't know (I think I wrote to Jchic about this in PM), my mom somehow tripped over my stepdaughter over the holiday (really not sure how this happened??!!) and cracked a rib. She was in a lot of pain, but managing, but 2 days later went to the ER in severe pain. They think it was a muscle spasm and set her home with muscle relaxants and pain meds. She is doing better today, but now is having stomach issues (really bloated/distended), so hoping that resolves soon. Sheesh!

AFM, not too much to report. I will not be on much over the weekend as DH is taking me away for the weekend to celebrate my b'day. Not sure where we are going, only that it's driving distance. He is joking that he's taking me to the Mount Airy Lodge (anyone remember those cheesy 80s commercials with the champagne glass bathtub??). In other news, I'm in the middle of my 10 day course of antibiotics, and let me tell you ladies - WOW. Amazing fertile CM. No joke. I am in what should be a DRY, desert like stretch, and I've got EWCM coming out the wazoo. Literally. So, if anyone should get an infection pre ovulation - run, don't walk to the doc for an amoxicillin Rx! AND, I am feeling much better by the way, back to my old self.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't mind other people so much but I just thought ad she's supposed to be a friend she'd have a bit more heart. You know


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mammawannabe said:


> ok, so dumb question....i obvi got my peak about 4 days ago, but i'm still getting little bits of CM (kinda ewcm), is this normal, do you think i could be O'ing now...really though i ov about 3 days ago...why does ttc have to be so confusing!:shrug:

Some women get fertile cm after they o, its normal...I definitely think you've already o'd. I would go by the monitor, its pretty reliable as it tests for 2 different hormones in your body.

and tell me about it...so confusing!!! :wacko:


----------



## DaisyQ

I know mrs. B, must feel like a slap in the face. Maybe she didn't know how to tell you, or was afraid if how you'd might react? Or maybe she is so wrapped up in her ecstasy at being knocked up, she announced on Facebook without thinking through how it might make others feel? I think when getting pregnant is easier for others, they just don't understand what it feels like to try and try, and wait and wait, and just are not as sensitive to how bfp announcements can get under our skin. I don't know if any of these explanations are plausible in this case, or if they make you feel any better, but just know that it will eventually happen for you, and her bfp has no effect on your eventual bfp. Hugs. 

Creative, how was your night??? And when do you get to start POAS??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mine night was great! It was fun getting all dressed up for a change, lots of yummy food and I won 2 prizes!! One was weekend to remember tickets for 2! We went last year and its so great!!! 

I most likely wont get to poas until Sunday, cd9. AF seems to have up and left...2 days early, woo hoo...I'll take it! :D Are you already poas Daisy?


----------



## DaisyQ

Nope, not yet. Although I just peed on an Internet cheapie opk. The EWCM has me wanting to make sure I am not oing super early. Glad you had a great time!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My FertileCM arrived today!!! :yipee:


----------



## jchic

Im sad about my chart. Temps dropping.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Im sad about my chart. Temps dropping.

:hugs: Its way to early for AF hun, I bet your temps will come back up.


----------



## DaisyQ

Could even be implantation? It's just too soon to tell.


----------



## DaisyQ

And I had a awesome chart last month, but no bfp. Let's just see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## jchic

ugh, charting is giving me a serious stress headache, LOL. How is everyone doing today? Cre8tiv! Glad you had a good time, you deserve it!!
Daisy - What did the monitor say today or still to early for sticks?


----------



## mammawannabe

Jchic~ don't worry yet. Could be implantation dip. Too early to tell! don't stress out yet. How are you feeling otherwise? 

daisy~ thanks for the detailed response. I will give it another few months before we get tested for anything..just want to give myself a fair shot naturally before trying anything else yet. Good Luck with the softcups practice, it really does prevent leakage. Sometimes i don't have hours to lay around after and on those days i will use a softcup so i can get up after 20 min and go about my day. (we BD alot in morn and afternoon, b/c OH and i are on different schedules. I work night shift, LOL) You will get it out!! 

Cre8tiv~ so glad you had an awesome night out. Must have been a nice change of pace. Can't wait for you to poas...even if it is just for oving...YAY for fertile cm, let us know how you like it!

Mrs.B ~ how you holdin up??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ugh...I took my first pill a few hours ago and I am burping a lot and it tastes like fish :( Not a fan already.


----------



## jchic

Just got my results. Have a small nodule on my throat that confirms a slight hypothyroid that can go active soon. SO will know more Tuesday when I can to follow up but they say manageable


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Just got my results. Have a small nodule on my throat that confirms a slight hypothyroid that can go active soon. SO will know more Tuesday when I can to follow up but they say manageable

Is that slight hypothyroid an issue for ttc?


----------



## jchic

Not really but Once horomones are straightened out should be even better


----------



## Mrs.B.

So another friend just told me she is expecting .. her 3rd... It really Is everyone! X


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, Mrs. B! I'm sorry. My husband told me last night that the wives of two colleagues are expecting babies #2 and 3. I know I should just be happy for them, but my gut reaction is plain ugly jealousy and aggravation. Just trying to keep my head and remember that trying for 4 months is not long, and totally normal. 

Jchic, happy to see the rise in temps today. Glad you got your thyroid situation figured out!

Not yet time to POAS. My guess is that it will start asking tomorrow? What about you creative? Have you started POAS yet?

So Jchic and mamma, any symptom spotting going on?

So my hubby took me to Vermont for the weekend! Back to a place we stayed the first year we dated. Very romantic! Kinda glad I'm not preggo yet so I can enjoy wine this weekend! Hope you all are having a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just as the two that got pregnant at the beginning of the year have theirs, another 2 pop up, hope this doesn't mean its only 2 at a time and I got to wait 9 months! lol

Hope your having a lovely time, sounds so romantic :)

I cant wait to find out whats happening with me so I can start POAS again, I secretly miss it! xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

Not been around for a few days. day 13 for me and still a low. I had been taking agnus castus the last three cycles but have not taken it this month - i hope this does not mess with my cycles too much. 

how is everyone else?

Dawn


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My monitor always seems to ask me to poas on CD9 for the first time, which will be tomorrow for me. So yay...finally something to obsess over. The beginning of each cycle is so boring :haha:

Daisy I hope you enjoy yourself, sounds like a wonderful weekend!!!
Mamma and jchic when are you girls testing??
:hi: Dawn, welcome back :flower:

Do you girls know if temps before o mean anything?? My temp shot way up this morning to almost 98 degrees...which is just very weird!!! I don't know what to think of it???


----------



## mammawannabe

Hi everyone....I'm visiting family this weekend, so I won't be on much.
Had some cramping and backache today which makes me think I'm out for this month bc this always happens about 5 days before af.....Grrrr:growlmad:

Daisy... So glad you had an awesome weekend away! 

Won't be testing until at least the 9th or 10th! 

Jchic- how you feelin?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic and mamma I will pray that your cramps are pregnancy related!! :D

I got to pee on my 1st stick this morning :dance: It was LOW of course but hey its a starting point...woot! lol :) My temp went from 97.91 to 97.21 this morning :shrug: Do you think new vitamins do things to your temps?? On a side note we put our Christmas tree up last night, it officially feels like Christmas now, my kids are so excited its cute! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies! 

Creative, I wouldn't worry too much about one elevated temp. Didcyou have a restless night the other night? Or maybe you are fighting off a cold? Was it the morning after the party? Less sleep and drinking can really affect you temp. In any case, it's back down now. 

Mamma and Jchic, really hope those are preggo signs!! Not too much longer before you'll know for sure. 

Dawn Louise, welcome back!

Afm, monitor asked for it's first stick today, and it's low. No big surprise there. Creative, it's so funny how we are identical cycle twins! I just hope we get preggo the same cycle so we can be bump buddies with the same due date!

In other news, I "practiced" with the soft cup last night. It went in easy, couldn't feel it once it was in, and wasn't too bad coming out. Could definitely reach it, but it was a little tricky pulling it out because it was kind of suction cupped onto me. Tmi? Sorry! I had to kind of break the seal, and then pulled it out. It was a tad uncomfortable, but not bad. I will try it again when it matters. The only thing I worry about, is what if the semen are not already at my cervix when I insert the cup? I worry that the cup will actually be in the way, and form a barrier, or will push the stuff away from where it's supposed to be. Mamma any thoughts on this? I have read some really compelling success stories though, which makes me want to try it. 

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Daisy I hope so too...it will be awesome if we both get preggo the same month!!! :D I sleep really well actually, hardly ever wake during the night, I guess from having a busy day with my kids, I am pooped :haha: My daughter is sick with a cold so maybe I am fighting it off?? I feel fine though. :shrug:

I must google these soft cups I know nothing about them! Do they keep the sperm from falling back out afterwards?


----------



## mammawannabe

I find that i worry about the same thing with softcups...so this is what i do...studies say that sperm can enter the cervix within the first few minutes after deposit! So i wait with my legs and bum up in the air for at least 5-10 min. then insert the softcup...usually i don't get any leakage, so im guessing if there was any that werent already up near cervix then it would come out even with the softcup there...

so, looked up my past cycles and at 7dpo i was already spotting....no spotting yet. hoping it stays away. 

Also, my girlfriend, who lives in another state called to tell me that she got this strange feeling that i was preg. or gonna be preg soon and had to call to ask. I just had to laugh. how weird. i hope she's right! :haha:

jchic?? whats cookin?

Daisy and cre8tiv...woot for poas!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mammawannabe said:


> so, looked up my past cycles and at 7dpo i was already spotting....no spotting yet. hoping it stays away.

:happydance: I hope so too!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

anyone care to share their experiences with soft cups..... I kind of want to use them but think DH will be against them... anyone had that issue. 

Right now i have a bum pillow ( a dedicated one that lives under the bed until high and peak day's) LOL and i lie with that in place for 30 mins after :sex: but still when i get up there will be a little leakage - TMI - it does not drip out until i get to the bathroom and sit on the toilet. I am wondering whether to get soft cupse, use my bum pillow for thirty minutes then go to bathroom (waddling with legs closed LOL), crouch as if using the toilet and catch the leakage in the soft cup and then insert (using pre-seed too), wonder if this would work or be a waste of time - what do you think?

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

I use soft cups, but I would suggest putting it in before getting up. I get on with them well as it stops all leaking :) x


----------



## mammawannabe

DawnLouise~ I would put them in before you get up...after you are done BDing...just slide one it. it goes in pretty easily! Good Luck!


----------



## coastgirl

Hi girls I am jumping in here I know......I used softcups this month and got my BFP, I put in some pre seed before BD then put in cup afterwards hubby just laughed it off............I also used EPO, Wheatgerm oil, CBFM, Grapefruit juice and it did the trick was the 5th month TTC...and we BD'd everyday for 5 days leading up to O. Mammawannabee - I read a previous post re flu jab......I had flu jab in first few days of this cycle (I am a nurse too)....it did mess with my temps as they were high and I discarded a few but I got preggo anyway!! I also had a tooth infection and took antibiotics before implantation happened...which was a bit flukey really!! Good luck girls xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Quick update...Scans show signs of pcos, blood tests required to confirm x


----------



## jchic

Hey all! How was everyones wknd? Any updates? 
Mamma- how r u feeling? I am having Some af cramps. Yuck! 
Mrs B- what can they do abt PCOS?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all!

Jchic hope those cramps are implantation related!

Coastgirl, Congrats on the bfp, and thanks for sharing your ttc tips. Really hoping the soft cups help this cycle. 

Dawnlouise I agree with the other gals, put in soft cup before getting up to prevent leakage. I'm going to keep in on the bedside table for easy access. 

Mrs b, sorry to hear about pcos, but at least now you know what the issue is. I think meds are very effective, and first line if teatment might be Clomid? Have also heard of docs prescribing metformin. 

Creative and mamma, how are you ladies today?

Afm, low on the monitor. Feeling really blue today. Had a great weekend away with the the dh but then got into an argument last night. All is fine today, but I was really upset last night, and still feeling sad today. Plus, went to the gyno today (new one) and while she was very nice, she told me that it's standard to wait a year before running any fertility tests. I was hoping that because I'm 34 tomorrow, and because we've been trying for 4 months (not long, I know) with the help of opks and now CBFM, that we could at least check my bloodwork and maybe do a SA. But no. She wants me to come back in 6 months for another pap, and said we can talk about it then. Blech. Just feeling discouraged. I'm glad I have that other appointment set up with the RE. I was just hoping to get the ball rolling with some bloodwork this cycle. Of note, she did say that a 11 day LP should not pose any problem getting preggo. Just not sure how much stock I put in her answer since she seemed pretty dismissive of my fertility concerns in general. She said 34 is still young - if that's true than why is 35 conidered old and high risk?? How much more incremental risk can occur over 12 months? Grr. Sorry for the rant. She did say that it's frustrating ttc because 1+2 doesn't automatically = baby. Like you can be doing everything right, but it might stll take a year and that's normal. On one hand it's reassuring to hear that, on the other hand, the book TCOYF basically says that if you are ovulating (confirmed by temping) and you are having well timed sex, then basically you should get pregnant within 6 months. Or less. It says to seek help after 4-6 months of ttc if you are ovulating, having well timed sex, and aren't getting preggo, especially if you are over 30 and especially especially if you are closer to 35 or over. Sigh. Feeling a little defeated/deflated.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm not sure to be honest, I think I need to read up when its confirmed, but dont want to ready until I know for sure, I have a phone consultation with a doctor tomorrow, so not sure what thats about xx


----------



## jchic

Daisy- dont be down and Happy Bday!!!! Remember you have plenty of time and youre completely on your game and totally aware of your body. It does take time even if timed perfectly. Statistics will kick in for us. Its 90% in our favor! Its frustrating to want something so bad and now. But God will definitely bless us with our babies!
I am having cramps so I think AF is on her way. I have an 11-12 day lp so any day now. I am soooo tired. I took a sick day today and slept so much! Talk abt lazy!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchic. I know you are right and I know in my heart of hearts it will happen eventually. I think I would just feel more at ease to know for sure that there is nothing wrong with either of us. What bothers me is the fear that there is something that should be addressed (thyroid, low progesterone, thin uterine lining, blocked tube(s), LUFS, low sperm count are some of my concerns). I worry that if there IS something wrong, I am possibly wasting months before getting diagnosed and treated. I feel like if I had confirmation that all my hormones and anatomy and DH's sperm are all normal, than I could relax into the "process" a little more without worrying that all this trying is futile because there could be an underlying issue. I know I must sound really paranoid and negative... I guess I am feeling a lot of pressure because we want to have more than one child and I'm really just feeling the time crunch. Really the one thing I am hanging onto is that this fertility doc we'll see next month will run all the tests (I guess that's why they get paid the big bucks - to deal with hysterical lady patients like me) to give me that peace of mind that I'm looking for. I just want to make sure I'm doing everything I can to optimize our chances each month....


----------



## DaisyQ

And Jchic - really hoping that fatigue is a sign! Fx really hard for you. AF stay away!


----------



## jchic

Daisy- can your regular doc run bloods? My obgyn did and everything came back fine. It was when I went to the endocronologist Bc im paranoid, did they find a slight issue with my thyroid which is easily fixed. Follow ur gut for sure. I am the same way as you and made dh get an SA etc. We are both reproductively great, BUT I wldve never known abt my thyroid if I didnt go out on my own. If u need tht extra confirmation, thats fine too. I am like that! You are totally healthy i promise! Also an 11lp is not bad at all!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I love that you are home sick today so that you are chatty with me!  

This gyno did not seem open to running any tests until we've been at it for a year. I didn't outright demand testing - didn't feel comfortable doing that, maybe because I'm a new patient. But when I brought it up, she kind of shut me down and just said it's too early for that. I am contenting myself with the upcoming RE appointment in January. Will just hang in there this cycle (who knows, maybe this one will be THE ONE), and see what the RE has to say in Jan. By then it will be 5 months trying and I won't feel so coo-coo crazy getting a work up. I'm hoping by the Feb cycle (6th month mark) we'll have all the info and will be able to start addressing any issues. I'm just the type of person that needs all the info... you know??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So I have to comment...jchic took the day off to sleep because she is soooo tired...she is sooo prego!!!! :D :hugs2:

I'm sorry to hear you might possibly have POCS, I don't know much about it either but surely they have things you can take to still get pregnant?? I do know girls on here with it that do fall pregnant. Hope you get good news hun and sorry you have to do all this waiting, I know it does your head in!! :hugs:

:hugs: Daisy I hate those days like that :( Sorry you are so sad today. But its your birthday tomorrow right? You have to be happy about that!! :D I don't know why the doctors make you wait so long, I don't think its fair either! Maybe waiting until 6 months, that seems more reasonable to me. Don't worry like jchic said God has a plan for each and every one of us and when its suppose to happen it will. We just need to put more faith in him and less in ourselves! Here is a song that helps me when I am down over something, I have listened to it a lot, especially the day I got AF, I cried while listening to it but it REALLY helped me, I hope that it will help you all as well. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLlBkVbyY5k

Nothing new for me, another low on the monitor this morning..patiently waiting for my FertileCM to start working, how long did it take you jchic? I am taking it 3 times a day and drinking lots of water with it, today is day 3 I think, maybe 4?? And I haven't noticed anything yet. Don't seem to be having any symptoms with it yet so that is good. I'll try it this month if it doesn't do anything than next month I'll give preseed a try!


----------



## jchic

LOL! I literally am in pjs! I am wprking from home though, ugh I never can truly step away. Its bad haha. 
Yeah, wait until the RE appt. You will be fine. I know what its like though. I am exactly like that. I love the saying "Victory loves Preparation" because its so freaking true! I sp need to feel in control. We do need to realize that at some point this is out of our hands and in Gods. BUT we can do all we can, right? How was the wknd? Whete did u go?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> And Jchic - really hoping that fatigue is a sign! Fx really hard for you. AF stay away!

It is a HUGE sign!!! :happydance:


----------



## jchic

Cre8tiv! I loveeee that!!!! It made me cry and its true. We all need to realize that God is certainly Good. Thanks for that :) xoxo
FertileCM worked in a few days. Are you getting tingly? Lol. Thats what it did to me! What cd are you on?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am so glad you liked it, I have his CD and it is AMAZING!!!! :hugs2:

I am CD10 today, not its not making me tingly...hoping it doesn't!


----------



## jchic

Nice! You usually O around cd16/17 right? So your lovefest stars soon! Ohhh yeah!
I did love it- it puts things in perspective. For example, if wr arent prego this month, ok, bc when we finally are and we hold our baby, i know i will feel like I wouldve waited a million years for them!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I almost always o on CD18, so yes this weekend is my love fest :haha: (and Daisy's too)


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, you are SO sweet! Thank you for the song. I know - I always try to remember that things happen for a reason. Like maybe if I had gotten preggo, it wouldn't have been sticky, or maybe that baby would have been sick or something, and I just have to wait longer for the sticky one... Thank you both for your support - I'm so thankful for you ladies!

Creative, I love preseed btw - I don't have a ton of CM after the pill, and it makes things less friction-y and more pleasurable for me. DH likes it too. I guess we are both getting into the love fest time! It's a little hard to motivate since we are both still getting lows, but I guess it could go to high at any time. Since last month was my first month using the CBFM and temping, I wonder if I will always have a later O date, or if it might come earlier this month, especially with the B50. We were pretty "busy" this weekend, if you know what I mean, and I feel like I need a day or two off. I think we might do every other day this week, and then start with every day on Thursday or Friday. Expecting to O Saturday, Sunday or Monday. 

Jchic, we went to Vermont, to an amazing inn that we stayed at 3 years ago. It's called the Pitcher Inn, and it's in Warren, VT. It's just LOVELY there. It's a little bit of a hike (about 5:30-6 hours from northern NJ) but totally worth it. The rooms are amazing and the service is so warm - they think of everything and treat you like royalty. And the food is just unbelievable. It's great for a brief romantic getaway. They upgraded us this time to one of their best rooms, and it was just fantastic. Had a fire in our fireplace at night and everything!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooh VT...you were close to me, I live in Maine! :D It sounds like an awesome place!!!! Too bad you weren't going there this weekend instead, you could have conceived in VT...:) I too am taking B6 (50) this month so wondering if it will move o up at all...so far not showing any signs of that. I always spot after AF for a few days and I didn't at all...a 1st for me...I do think its because of the B6 for sure! I expect to o on Tuesday so going to start bding on Sat. and do every day through Tuesday. That's the plan anyway...so glad DH will be home for it this month :rofl:

I am also VERY thankful for all you girls, its so nice to have you all :hugs2:


----------



## mammawannabe

wow! you girls have been chatty today. I love it. Please forgive me if i forget something b/c i had a lot of catching up to do and i'm reading while just waking up...:coffee:

Daisy~ i'm so sorry you are sad today! I have those days too and it's ok, just need to pick yourself up and move forward. We can't forget to live life while ttc! I know it's hard, i feel like i put everything else on hold just to concentrate on this. I have to start living my life normally again. IE: i need to get my ass back to the gym! :haha: I am just like you in that i am always worrying that something is wrong and i just wish that i could know everything just in case something is wrong that we won't just be wasting our time. ANd i soooo badly just want to cuddle with my baby. :cry: Don't worry about your obgyn...at least you have a re appt coming up and i'm sure you will get some answers. I have to wait until feb before my OB does any tests too, and i'm really starting to get impatient. I'm so happy you had a great weekend away. you were really close to me too as I live in New Hampshire. 

Cre8tiv ~ that is an awesome song and thank you for posting! SO sweet! Good luck with all the lovin comin your way! :blush: I am very thankful for you girls too, it really gives me something to look forward to each day!!

Jchic ~ great sign that you are sooo tired! woot! I am having af like cramps too...grr. I could have sworn that i saw some blood tinged cm last night after a BM...it's gone now. BUT, before you all go and get excited, i usually spot a few days before af and sometimes this is how it starts. GRR. I just have a feeling this isn't our month! Hoping we at least get to test together. lol:haha:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mamma you live in NH?? Northern NH?? You are very close to me :haha:


----------



## mammawannabe

Cre8tiv ~ I do live in NH. Nashua!.....where do you live?? I vacation in Maine all summer long!

OMG my nips are driving me nuts! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooohhhh! Sore nips!!! That is a GOOD sign. I had them the first few days after o but then it went away. Fx!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for your response mamma - I definitely need to figure out how to live my life while ttc. I tend to get all consumed with a project to the exclusion of everything else. Last year it was planning my wedding. Now it's getting preggo. I get so into my "projects" it's all I think about. I also need to get back into the gym. I have gained SO much weight recently - I'm the most I've ever weighed. The number on the scale at the docs this morning was SHOCKING. And I'm a dietitian!! Ive got to get into a routine. It's really hard as I am commuting 3 hours a day and just feel so tired all the time. But I've got to figure it out.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mamma I live in Lisbon Falls, its about 40 mins north of Portland. I am down in Portland, Scarborough, Saco area about 2 times a week though. My church is in Scarborough and we do a lot with them.

Loving the sore nips!! :thumbup:

I hear you guys on working out, I too weigh more than I ever have and I know its because I don't exercise and eat more than I should :blush: I don't even have a good excuse...I'm home all day with my kids, I am just lazy :blush: I wanted to be back to pre baby weight before I had Kaiya before I got pregnant again and I am not...I'm about 12lbs from there :(


----------



## mammawannabe

I spend alot of time in scarborough also...we camp alot at Bayley's! We love that area!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

what a small world!! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

So ladies... My boobs have been super sore the past few days. This is pre-o! Just now I felt stabbing pains on my left side. Does anyone else have breast tenderness at this point in their cycle? I thought this was supposed to happen only post o??


----------



## jchic

I'm OUT!!!! Started spotting today and temps dipped WAYYY low. Booooo


----------



## DaisyQ

I was just looking at your chart.:hugs: I am so sorry. :nope: I know you must be feeling down. We are all here for you. Maybe the thyroid meds will help? And think of it this way, who wants to be 9 months preggo in late august?! (trying to find some silver lining here). Much better to be that pregnant in a cooler month. :shrug: maybe?


----------



## DaisyQ

Maybe you'll get a new years bfp??


----------



## jchic

I hope so....we shall see, right?


----------



## DaisyQ

We shall see. Definitely. Do you think you'll add anything new to the mix? Or maybe the thyroid meds will do the trick. I keep trying to remind myself that 1+2 does not = 3, when it comes to baby making. It's so hard because if you are doing everything right, and there's no bfp, itmskes you feel like there must be something wrong. I read yesterday, that most times when you dont get preggo there was something wrong with that egg. A genetic mutation, or a hard "shell" that prevented fertilization, or an egg that just couldnt implant. I guess this is why it takes so long - conditions have to be right for the sperm to meet egg, timing had to be right for sperm to meet egg, and egg has got to be a good one! Fx for all of us for robust eggs. I'm hoping the b6 helps with that...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Doctor confirmed pcos from my symptoms although bloods weren't that bad, got another appointment in a weeks time to discuss ovulation meds and diabetes meds. Xx


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> We shall see. Definitely. Do you think you'll add anything new to the mix? Or maybe the thyroid meds will do the trick. I keep trying to remind myself that 1+2 does not = 3, when it comes to baby making. It's so hard because if you are doing everything right, and there's no bfp, itmskes you feel like there must be something wrong. I read yesterday, that most times when you dont get preggo there was something wrong with that egg. A genetic mutation, or a hard "shell" that prevented fertilization, or an egg that just couldnt implant. I guess this is why it takes so long - conditions have to be right for the sperm to meet egg, timing had to be right for sperm to meet egg, and egg has got to be a good one! Fx for all of us for robust eggs. I'm hoping the b6 helps with that...

Hey!

The thyroid meds I am not on yet. I go to the doc tomorrow, but my levels were normal and within range except for the antibodies, which they dont normally treat, BUT my doc is "advanced" and will treat it. My thyroid was I think a 2.0 and the range is between .04-3.0 so I hope that helps but I am not too worried. 
My obgyn prescribed femara 2 months ago and I never took it, so I am going to try that this cycle between cd 3-7 and they monitor with an ultrasound. He says it will produce a big fat egg, LOL. I HOPE that helps! How are you feeling?


----------



## jchic

What does B6 do?


----------



## DaisyQ

Sorry about the pcos mrs b, but at least now you know and can take steps to address it. Lots of women have this issue, and it seems that Clomid is a bit of a wonder drug. My stepdaughter's mom conceived her on Clomid (didn't take long) and conceived #2 naturally, while taking a break from IVF. Another woman I know from mumsnet was trying forever (over 2 years I think) before she was diagnosed with pcos, and she got preggo in first round of Clomid. Is your hubby also getting a SA? Just curious. Anyway, I'm very optimistic for you, as there's lots they can do for you, now that you know what the issue is!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, from what I've read, b6 helps develop follicles, which supports a healthy corpus luteum, which helps extend the luteal phase and boost progesterone levels, which makes implantation more likely. My number 1 priority when I go see the re is to get my progesterone levels checked. 

Mrs b, another thing that might help you is to try a high protein, high fiber, lower carb and low glycemic index diet. This would mean cutting down on sugar (fruit is ok, but juice, milk, soda, and sweets would need to be cut down or avoided) and refined, processed grains (cut down on cereal, bread, crackers, etc). Fish, eggs, meat, cheese, greek yogurt, fruit, veggies, beans/legumes, root vegetables, whole grains like oatmeal, quinoa, faro, bulghur, barley, buckwheat are all good. The main focus would be on protein, veg and fruit. The reason for a lower carb, low glycemic index diet is because pcos is associated with higher insulin levels, and carbs, especially refined carbs, trigger high release of insulin as well..


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow I missed so much!! Aww I'm so sorry Jchic :( I was so excited for you yesterday when you said you were tired, I guess AF can do the same then? Giant :hugs: for you hun...I know just how you feel. On to a New Years bfp then!! B6 is used to lengthen your LP and stop spotting.

Not glad that you have POCS hun but glad that you can now take steps to get pregnant with help. I am hopeful things will happen for you soon!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAISY!!!!! :cake: I hope your special day is fantastic just like you!! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, and Jchic, the b6 should really be in a complex with the other b vitamins. I've read that you should start with a b50 complex to start, and then increase in following months if you are not seeing results (longer LP, less spotting, bfp). I think most women take b50 or b100, but it's safe to go as high as b200. I started the b50 last month, but too late in my cycle. My LP did extend by one day though. I'm going to continue the b 50 this month, and maybe bump to b100 next month depending on how long this LP will be and what the spotting is like.


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww! Thanks creative! You're so sweet!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm not taking the B complex this month I've switched it up and am just taking the plain B6, I know it needs to be taken with other B vitamins but they are all in my prenatal so I take the B6 at the same time as my prenatal, not sure if its going to work or not but it did take most of the spotting away at the end of AF this month!! I was super impressed with that alone! :D


----------



## mammawannabe

as usual I miss a ton while sleeping during the day. :haha:

Happy Birthday DAISY!!!! 

Jchic~ boo! I'm so sorry you started spotting...i know what that feels like. I am expecting to see some spotting myself...any day now! what day po are you? I'm 9dpo today. 

Mrs.B ~ what are your symptoms with PCOS? I am sorry that it is a confirmed diagnosis, but at least you can start treating and get that bfp!! Woot. 

Cre8tiv~ whats shakin? You still getting lows??


----------



## jchic

HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYYY DAISYYYY!!!!! woohoo! Celebrate girl :)

Mamma - I am 11DPO today. I hope the witch stays FAR AWAY from you?
Mrs B - Ask your doc about Femara!!!
Cre8tiv - how are you? Any highs yet?

AFM - my prenatal has 50mg of B6, do I need anymore?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Geee, i have not been on for a few days and then had pages to read through :winkwink:

I don't feel like i 'know' you ladies much, but i am not as active on here.... nethertheless i enjoy reading your posts.

as for me - Day 18 for me and still low on the monitor :growlmad: i did not get my first high till day 21 last month but the month before that my first high was day 16..... so apart from costing me a fortune in sticks the monitor is confusing..... it just seems odd that i ovulate at different times each month, but it can differ by up to 4 or so days each time. 
i have not taken agnus castus this month as i did not think it was working anyway..... I just wish my cycles would even out. I am finding this TTC hard (as i know most of us are)..... i don't even have the energy for :sex: (demanding job and some later nights at work at the moment). I find myself getting into bed and hoping DH does not try any funny business (if you get what i mean) because i am so tired. i find i govern myself by the monitor so mentally think 'oh well, if its low then i don't need to dtd', i know this is not a good way to think of it..... I need better ways to motivate myself (and sometimes DH) when it comes to :sex: its becoming routine and all about TTC and i don't like that :nope:

sorry turned into a rant. DH i out, so off to run a warm bath, hot chocolate and early night. :sleep:

Dawn


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for all the b'day wishes ladies!

Jchic, I think 50 mg of B6 is enough. Most prenatals and MVI have very little (like 2 mg!). 

DawnLouise, I know what you mean. It's very easy to get sucked into that mentality where BDing can become a chore. And you don't do it unless the monitor tells you to. I'm not sure what advice to give you, other than to try to take good care of yourself, rest up, take good care of your hubby emotionally, and try to go out and have some fun together that's not about BDing. Maybe if you go out for a nice dinner, or have a cozy night at home watching a movie, it might set the mood? Also, maybe this is TMI, but I was getting frustrated in other months because I was forcing myself to BD when really not in the mood, and it really didn't feel good because I didnt' have much lubrication naturally. Which then made me want to BD even less because I didn't want to feel sore! Using preseed really helped with that. I use that, and even if I'm not 100% percent in the mood, it still feels pretty good and I end up getting into it. I sound like a commercial!

Also, I think ovulation date can really vary month to month (by a few days anyway, not sure about a week or more) and can be affected by stress etc. If your cycles are very irregular or long, you might want to go get checked out to see if there's anything else going on. But this is advice from a self-admitted hypochondriac, so do what you will!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks DaisyQ,

I have preseed but have only been using it at fertile times (it's not that cheap and with cbfm sticks etc etc the costs are mounting LOL), but yeah it always feels a bit better with pre-seed, especially if i am not quite feeling the whole baby dancing thing...... i think i have mentally let go off december as being an option, going to enjoy works xmas do and then family time at christmas, and just enjoy DH....... i had two psychic readings (which i take with a pinch of salt) but one told me that i would conceive for march 2012 with the 12th being a special day (that will actually be our first year wedding anniverary) so we shall see. the other said she saw a conception in february 2012 - we shall see. if no conception by March then off to the dr's for us, that would make 15 months off the pill and thirteen months actively trying - with 6 months using CBFM.

i guess good things come to those that wait hopefully 

Dawn


----------



## DaisyQ

I totally buy into psychic readings by the way - but I guess it depends on the psychic! I had a reading a few years ago that totally predicted when I'd meet my husband and and specified a number of details about him - it was really uncanny when I met him and he met all the criteria! I will give more info later, but have to run home - birthday dinner, yay! Anyway, that psychic also told me I'd have THREE children, 2 boys and a girl, so I'm trying not to stress. It's weird though because I have 2 step daughters, so i wonder if he got that wrong because I can't imagine having FIVE kids total. I guess time will tell. I've thought about making another appointment with him to see if he'll have anything else to say on the subject.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Heya! Thought I'd come have a quick read before work as I was out last night seeing a Medium on tour. 

My symptom include irregular (most likely an-ovulatory) periods, unable to loose weight, I can always loose about a stone then I cant loose anymore, excess hair, this ones abit difficult as I am very dark hairs anyways, but since coming off the pill its got noticeably worse.

Thank you all for you help, looks very interesting and I will have a in depth read later :) xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Morning ladies! How are you all today? I got a high on my monitor this morning, same cycle day (12) as last month and I still o'd on cd18 so I don't think it will be any earlier, however get this, FF put dotted crosshairs on my chart this morning, lol. I know I haven't o'd yet so I'm not worried, I just though it was funny. My temps have been wacky!


----------



## jchic

Hey All!

How are you all today? Creative - WOOHOO for the high! YEAH!
Daisy, Mamma, Dawn, Mrs B - how you guys? Daisy, how was your bday?

AFM - Went to endocronologist today and she put me on 50mcg of synthroid to help with my thyroid. Said this should fix everything :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! 

Jchic, sorry AF arrived. Boo. But glad you are all sorted with the thyroid, yay! Are you still going to try femera this cycle? 

Creative, those ARE some wacky temps. Huh. Very interested in your chart!

Mrs b, tell us about the medium! Also, google "the fertility diet" when you get a chance. There's an article by Willet - researcher at harvard. Very interesting about the role of diet in fertility, especially in the case of anovulation. 

Mamma, what's cooking? How are those nips? 

Afm, birthday was great, aside from the "almost 35!!" jitters. Got lots of sweet messages and calls, and a lovely dinner out with my hubby and stepdaughters. Husband made me an awesome card on construction paper. I might try to upload a pic of it later - too cute. 
Still a low on the CBFM, and my temps are consistent. Will start doing opks in the afternoon starting today just to make sure I don't miss it, but nit expecting to O until this weekend at the earliest.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am a little crampy right now and had a had a tiny bit of brown goo (sorry tmi) when I went to the bathroom a bit ago...no clue what that is all about. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

The medium I went to see was Sally Morgan, some of you may of heard about her?

It was a great evening :) Didn't get a reading myself, was hoping my mum or grandma would come through, especially as both me and my sister were there but sat in different areas, but I one Lady my sister was with got one and a man we both knew came through for someone else.

There were some very interesting, very recent (funeral yesterday) readings and some very historical ones too. Some were so shocking and so emotional! I would definitely go again.

I don't know how people can doubt it as its so specific!! How they get that information, however they do it, I think its amazing!!


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I am a little crampy right now and had a had a tiny bit of brown goo (sorry tmi) when I went to the bathroom a bit ago...no clue what that is all about. :shrug:

Hmmmmm, I bet that's ovulation approaching! WOOHOOO!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I am a little crampy right now and had a had a tiny bit of brown goo (sorry tmi) when I went to the bathroom a bit ago...no clue what that is all about. :shrug:
> 
> Hmmmmm, I bet that's ovulation approaching! WOOHOOO!Click to expand...

really?? But I always o on CD18 and today's only CD12, do you think I am going to o earlier from the B6??


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I am a little crampy right now and had a had a tiny bit of brown goo (sorry tmi) when I went to the bathroom a bit ago...no clue what that is all about. :shrug:
> 
> Hmmmmm, I bet that's ovulation approaching! WOOHOOO!Click to expand...
> 
> really?? But I always o on CD18 and today's only CD12, do you think I am going to o earlier from the B6??Click to expand...

Yes definitely. thats definitely what that is.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I am a little crampy right now and had a had a tiny bit of brown goo (sorry tmi) when I went to the bathroom a bit ago...no clue what that is all about. :shrug:
> 
> Hmmmmm, I bet that's ovulation approaching! WOOHOOO!Click to expand...
> 
> really?? But I always o on CD18 and today's only CD12, do you think I am going to o earlier from the B6??Click to expand...
> 
> Yes definitely. thats definitely what that is.Click to expand...

That's odd...I don't usually get that...maybe its a good sign I have a healthy egg this month :D


----------



## DaisyQ

No idea creative! This type of midcycle spotting to me sounds like either ovulation bleed or implantation bleed, both of which would be so strange for this point in your cycle. Obviously much more likely to be ovulation bleed.... Better get down to business!! Of course, I guess it could be some very late post-AF spotting that is just coming out now... which would explain it's brown color (brown = old blood). Hmmm. A conundrum. 

Mrs. B, very cool about the medium. I've never gone to one of those readings with a large group, but I did see a psychic one time about 3 years ago. I went because I was anxious about some potential health problems (who me??? anxious about my health?? never!), and this particular psychic had predicted several health related things for a friend, that all came to pass. Specifically, he had told her that her dad was going to be diagnosed with prostate cancer within the next few months, but that he'd be OK (this happened). He also said her mom was going to get some sort of blood infection, and she would resist treatment with antibiotics because she is very leery of western medicine, but that if she did get treatment she would be OK. This too happened. So anyway, I went ahead and booked an appointment - it was like an 8 month wait list! When I finally went there, he said a few things that were a little weird but I wasn't totally convinced. For example, right away he asked me where California comes in for me - well I lived in CA just before moving back East, and my cell phone still has a CA area code, so I didn't give that too much weight. He also knew/guess that I had worked in entertainment industry, but that's not much of a stretch as I admitted I lived in LA. Then he said both my grandfathers were present (that's a little weird). Finally the thing that got me was when he started talking about my love life. He told me to stop being so anxious (who me?? anxious?) about meeting the right guy, because I was going to meet him soon. Then he told me to stop seeing the guy I was dating at the time, "Matt," because he was no good for me - I never told the psychic I was dating anyone, much less the guys name!! Very strange. Then he described the man I would meet: 6' feet or 6'1, dark hair, light eyes, name starts with a C or a K, works in financial industry and youngest of three brothers, and we'd meet by the end of the summer. Well my husband meets ALL of those. We met in August. How weird is that???


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> No idea creative! This type of midcycle spotting to me sounds like either ovulation bleed or implantation bleed, both of which would be so strange for this point in your cycle. Obviously much more likely to be ovulation bleed.... Better get down to business!! Of course, I guess it could be some very late post-AF spotting that is just coming out now... which would explain it's brown color (brown = old blood). Hmmm. A conundrum.
> 
> Mrs. B, very cool about the medium. I've never gone to one of those readings with a large group, but I did see a psychic one time about 3 years ago. I went because I was anxious about some potential health problems (who me??? anxious about my health?? never!), and this particular psychic had predicted several health related things for a friend, that all came to pass. Specifically, he had told her that her dad was going to be diagnosed with prostate cancer within the next few months, but that he'd be OK (this happened). He also said her mom was going to get some sort of blood infection, and she would resist treatment with antibiotics because she is very leery of western medicine, but that if she did get treatment she would be OK. This too happened. So anyway, I went ahead and booked an appointment - it was like an 8 month wait list! When I finally went there, he said a few things that were a little weird but I wasn't totally convinced. For example, right away he asked me where California comes in for me - well I lived in CA just before moving back East, and my cell phone still has a CA area code, so I didn't give that too much weight. He also knew/guess that I had worked in entertainment industry, but that's not much of a stretch as I admitted I lived in LA. Then he said both my grandfathers were present (that's a little weird). Finally the thing that got me was when he started talking about my love life. He told me to stop being so anxious (who me?? anxious?) about meeting the right guy, because I was going to meet him soon. Then he told me to stop seeing the guy I was dating at the time, "Matt," because he was no good for me - I never told the psychic I was dating anyone, much less the guys name!! Very strange. Then he described the man I would meet: 6' feet or 6'1, dark hair, light eyes, name starts with a C or a K, works in financial industry and youngest of three brothers, and we'd meet by the end of the summer. Well my husband meets ALL of those. We met in August. How weird is that???

WOW that is AMAZING!!!! Is this person in NJ? Send info girlllll!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Amazing! It never stops amazing me!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I know - so weird. So he said I'd have 3 kids, and I'm just wondering now if he was "seeing" my stepdaughters, and counting those as two? But he said 2 boys and a girl, and I have 2 girls. Although both are tomboys and one in particular is very much like a boy in personality/temperment, and we even wonder if she might end up being gay because she is just SO not into boys, although it's still early (she's 11). So maybe she is one of the "boys" and then I will have one child, a boy? I don't see how I even have time to have 3 kids of my own! Then I was wondering if I'll end up having twins or something because I'll need fertility drugs (fertilityhypochondranoia, new word), but he did say 3 pregnancies, but then he also said, "but they'll be big babies. You know what I mean by that don't you?" I nodded yes, but I have NO idea what he meant?? He was talking a mile a minute and I was just bewieldered by it all. So confused now. Really thinking of making another appointment!

He is located in Long Island - but not far out. Port Washington I think - name is Jeffery Wands, and I think his info is on the web - he has a radio show and has published books I think.


----------



## mammawannabe

you guys......I GOT ENGAGED this morning!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## mammawannabe

okay..now that i spazzed out!! 

Cre8tiv ~ that is a great sign, i bet you have a really strong ov this cycle. get bd'ing!

Jchic ~ i really hope the synthroid works and you get a bfp next cycle. at least you have something to try now...fx for you. 

Daisy ~ glad you had a great birthday! i'm amazed by your story! wow. hope you get some highs soon!

AFM ~ i'm only thinking half straight right now.. still have some soreness to my boobs...cramping like i'm gonna get AF...no spotting yet. we shall see.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:shock: OMG!! Congratulations hun!!!! How exciting!! Now imagine if you get your :bfp: to go along with that :cloud9: So happy for you!!!! Do share how he did it...I love hearing those stories :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Mamma!!! Congrats!!! Yay!! So happy for you! Let's do hear the details!


----------



## mammawannabe

it's not very romantic but.....OH took the day off, saying he didn't feel good (i didn't work last night, so i had the day to hang around) and we dropped our dogs off at daycare...went for a ride and decided we would go out to breakfast..so he took me to this Maple Barn that i love (he doesn't care for it that much) and then as we were driving back pulled into the jewelry store parking lot saying he had to get a battery for his watch. When we got in there i immediatley walked over to the engagement rings (as i've done the last 5 years with no avail) and the sales clerk asked what kind of diamonds i like and blah blah, so as i was telling him....and then...Jay whipped the ring out of his pocket and opened it up!! I just looked at him shocked and asked him what the hell that was and why was he driving around with a diamond.....(i was trying not to cry in the store, the second i walked out the door i burst into tears and all the girls in the store were laughing b/c they thought it was cute!) The end!


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww! I love it! So sweet, and I love that it was such a surprise! Fantastic news! Does this change your ttc plans at all? Let me know if you have any wedding planning questions! I learned so much last year planning mine! Yay! Over the moon for you! Post a pic of the ring!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awww that is romantic...i think! (well compared to mine :haha:) Its almost like the scene in the movie Sweet Home Alabama!! Where he brought her into Tiffany's :D Have you picked a date yet? I wanted to do that the same day my DH proposed but he wouldn't let me :roll: He made me wait weeks...drove me mad :rofl:

Got another high this moring, lh line is def there so maybe I will o a little earlier? Going to dtd tonight. Both DH and I are starting to come down with a cold, I hope we are up for all the love making this weekend...yikes!


----------



## DaisyQ

I got a high on the monitor! Woooohooooo! That is 2 days earlier than last month! I thought I spotted EWCM yesterday, but wasn't sure. So glad we dtd last night! The love fest is in progress. I wonder if the b50 will move ovulation up for me. The upside would hopefully be a longer LP, the downside would be possibly not being identical cycle twins with creative! I was toying with the idea of doing progesterone cream this month, but I think I might hold off and see what the b50 does by itself.


----------



## mammawannabe

so here is a pic of the ring...

Daisy~ woohoo on the highs! get bding!!! And no this will not slow us down on ttc as we are thinking something very small anyways or even eloping. LOL...the way its going we can't afford to waste anymore time ttc. 

Cre8tiv~ hopefully the colds will hold off a few more days so you have energy to BD the hell out of this weekend!!

AFM ~ not sure, NO af yet...very very very light tinge to tp one time this am. I really should be full on spotting by now as AF is due tomm and i usually have a good 3-4 days of spotting before. Might test this afternoon if things don't progress!
 



Attached Files:







374963_2793490642204_1406552376_3028050_324584545_n.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DaisyQ

Gorgeous ring!! Awww.... . Something small sound nice! I love small.


----------



## DaisyQ

Fx for a bump for bride!


----------



## jchic

I am gone for literally 1/2 a day and I miss this much?! LOL. 

MAMMA - CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! I am SOOOO happy for you! I love everything wedding! I literally was obsessed with planning my wedding. Its such a fun time. Take in every single second and enjoy this process :) I wish you and soon to be DH a truly lovely road to the alter! Hopefully a baby to join soon too! 

Daisy - How are you today dear?
Creative - told you! You are def going to O soon!!! YAY!!!!
Mrs B - any word on what the next steps are for PCOS?
Dawn - what CD are you on now?


----------



## DaisyQ

Doing well, Jchic, just so pleased about my earlier high!


----------



## DaisyQ

What's new with you, jchicaroo?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Woohoo on the high Daisy!!!! :wohoo: I thought what you said was so sweet about wanting to be identical buddies with me...I am hopeful that this will be our month and we wont have to have an identical cycle again, we'll be prego together instead!!! :D

Beautiful ring mamma!! :hugs: You should totally take a test today!!! If I were you I so would have caved by now :haha: Are you taking anything this cycle that would stop the spotting? B6? I do think you may be prego girl!!! Very excited for you to test!!

:rofl: at jchiceroo too cute!! Not so convinced my o will be any sooner but we are dtd tonight just incase! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Mamma, Nice ring :) We had a fairly small wedding this year :) Just family and handful of select close friends. I loved the planning so much that this year I am helping my friends little sister do hers :)... good luck on test!

Daisy :happydance: for the high, have fun:winkwink:

Creative, :happydance: for your highs too, hope those colds stay at bay

Jchic, you didn't give an update! I have a doctor appointment with the doc who wants us to keep seeing her too keep to one doctor, but shes not in this week so were going on Monday. The doc on the phone said they're likely to get me on diabetic treatment for insulin intolerance and then something to help me ovulate. I'm assuming it will be metformin and clomid? But I guess I will find out for sure on Monday.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations Mamma, beautiful ring.

Jchic i am on day 20 and still getting lows :-( ...... even on my first month using the monitor i had a high by now... i am starting to wonder if i should be concerned?

hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## mammawannabe

SO....started spotting! Grrr....i'm out this month. Took a test just because and of course BFN. Oh well. At least the excitement of being newly engaged has taken away some of the blow of getting AF but still bummed anyways. 

Think tomm i will have a cuddle day on the couch in pjs and girly movies with wine and finally get to go in the hot tub! ON to next month!

Jchic~ how you holdin up?? I'm right behind you in cycle again!! maybe, just maybe this will be our lucky month. 

daisy ~ so thrilled you got a high! woot! :thumbup:

DawnLouise~ thank you. And don't worry about not getting highs yet, i totally freaked out last month about not getting any and bam straight from low to peak! i was worried. Maybe you are just having one of those months too. 

Mrs. B ~ thanks and good luck with the upcoming treatment! fx for you. 

Cre8tiv~ how are things? cold staying away?


----------



## jchic

Hey ALL! TGIF :) This week couldnt have ended ANY sooner. I am up to my eyeballs in work, have a cold and I cannot stand seeing these DISGUSTING, UNEDUCATED SLOB HUNTERS on the news killing baby bear cubs. I hope they all get SHOT! (sorry for the rant, I have a HUGE issue with Bear Hunting in NJ. I am seriously a HUGE Black Bear activist and love to educate people on the real nature of black bears. They are beatiful, amazing and peaceful creatures and have NEVER attacked anyone. They are naturally scared and eat plants as their diet. They arent grizzlies!!!). Anyway, I cry everyday to the point where I am beyond devastated, so I am happy this weekend is coming. I started the Synthroid 2 days ago and WOOHOO for that! I also start the Femara today! Even though I ovulate on my own, its supposed to help produce better quality eggs, so I am hoping this month is it, or at least soon!
Mamma - I am sorry that AF is on her way :( We are buddies again! Lets get New Years BFP's! Start basking in wedding planning!
Mrs B - your treatment is going to make you a baby making superstar! OH YEAH!
Daisy - Its definitely time to hit the sack if you are getting highs, thats so great!
Dawn - Dont worry, every cycle is different, so you will get a high soon!
Creativ - any plans this weekend?


----------



## mammawannabe

started AF today....good news? Spotting only lasted about 1/2 day. not sure why but good news i guess. 

Jchic~ we are cycle buddies again!! woot!

Happy Bd"ing you girls!!!!

so, i'm gearing up for a day of cuddling my pups on the couch, watching cheesy girl movies and eat the huge ginger mollasses cookies i made last night in anticipation of AF. :haha:......and then tonight i will partake in a few glasses of wine while celebrating my engagment with friends! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Mamma, sounds like an awesome day you've got planned! Jealous! Enjoy it!

Jchic, I'm sorry to hear you've been so blue. :-(. I know it's so hard when AF arrives month after month. But the good news is that you have an awesome Ob/gyn who is so proactive in helping you get your bfp, which is so rare and so encouraging. And you'll be trying 2 new things this cycle, so maybe this will be it! Chin up jchicaroo, we love you!

Dawnlouise, what's cooking today? How long are your cycles normally? I know you already said, but I forget. I know if it were me, I'd be freaking out too by now - I was freaking out last month when I didn't get a high until cd 15. Are you seeing any EWCM? Are you charting? If it were me, I'd see how this month plays out and set up an appointment with the doc to discuss possibly delayed ovulation vs. anovulation vs. irregular cycles... Are you taking any supplements?


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and creative, what's new?? How are you feeling?

Afm, bding every day now, but starting to worry it's too much? Too scared to go every other day though, don't want to miss the egg. There is so much conflicting info out there. So many women, especially on here say every other day, but I've also read the more the better unless there is a sperm issue. I read one reason why it might take older women longer to conceive is because we don't BD as much (less energy, caught up with busy careers and/or kids) etc. Hmmm.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww sorry that blasted witch found you mamma :hugs: But your day of self indulgence sounds wonderful!!

jchic I am sorry your feeling down, it was not the greatest week for me either, all this rain adds to our misery! I'm sure your getting it too it looked like it was up the whole east cost! 

Mrs.B. - Good luck at the doctors on Monday, only a few more days to wait for some more answers!! :dance:

Daisy - I too read that bding every day will not hurt your chances any unless your DH had sperm issues...so I would say go for it, that's what I'll be doing too!

I am still getting highs, we haven't had a chance to dtd yet, I was going to last night but I went to a going away party for a friend last night and I didn't get home until 10 and I was so tired, I was going to anyway but DH said he was exhausted and not in the mood...sooo tonight is the game plan! And will do every day until I o...which I think will be Tuesday! Going to have a very busy weekend so fitting that in will be a challenge but I'll make it happen :D Going up north (2 hrs from home) to an 80th birthday party for my grandfather on Sat night, wont get home till 10-11ish that night, then Sunday going to a Christmas party for DH's side, a huge yankee swap, which I am not a fan of but seeing people we only get to see once a year and eat lots of yummy food will be nice! I can't believe Christmas is so close!! What is everyone else doing this weekend?


----------



## jchic

Daisyyyy! Dont stress about the BD issue - if his count is fine, EVERYDAY is best. every other day has more sperm, BUT so minimal in the amounts that change it really, seriously, makes no difference. Every SINGLE doctor I have asked about this has said EVERYDAY if the conditions are good :) You are in PRIMO fertile time too, that is SO great!! WOOP WOOP - sex weekend for you lady!


----------



## jchic

Cre8tiv - I cant believe Christmas is so close, its insane! I did some of my shopping but have so much more to do. I think I am going to finish it up next Saturday, the 17th! What did the kids ask for? Anything fun?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! I will go ahead with the every day game plan. Husband likes that plan better anyway! I have no idea if there are sperm issues as we've not done a SA yet, but his previous SA's (last one was maybe 5 years ago) were all A-OK. I have noticed though, that there seems to be less ejaculate (I know because of the soft cups!) the last day or so, especially when compared to what there was when it had been a few days with no BDing, but I guess that's normal. 

I have not even started christmas shopping yet! Yikes!


----------



## jchic

Weird question - but how do you even insert the softcups? Do they hurt????? I ordered them a while ago and threw them out because they looked overwhelming! Also, when do you put them in? Right after BD? Wouldnt it all come out while trying to insert that?


----------



## DaisyQ

I know they look SO huge! You fold them to put them in, so compressed they are really no thicker than a tampon, and then they kind of open up once they are inside you. They do say that it might be too big to be comfortable for a small percentage of women. There are some great videos on youtube that show how you insert them (using a diagram, or a glass cylinder, not a real person!). You basically hold the cup so that the plastic baggie part is hanging down, and then you squeeze the plastic rim together, and insert it keeping the baggie part hanging down. You push it back all the way, as far as it can go, and you can kind of angle it down so that it "scoops" under the cervix. Getting it in is super, super easy, especially if you are all ready lubricated like after sex. Once folded it really just slides in, and then pops into place. Once in, it kind of molds to your body, and almost suction cups up around your cervix. 

I have been putting them in right after BD. I think Mamma waits a while, like 10-15 minutes. The ratinonale for waiting is to make sure that the stronggest swimmers get a good start before you start messing around down there. I think I might start waiting too. The rationale for putting it in right away is to make sure you catch everything there before any leaks out. Really not sure on which is the better way to do it. If you do it missionary, and you already have your hips up on a pillow, not too much leaks out, especially if DH is careful when withdrawing. You can keep one by the bed and just pop it in. I'm having a little trouble myself with this because we have been BDing "doggy," (sorry if TMI!) because I've heard this position is better if you have a retroverted uterus, which I have. The problem is once I'm on my stomach, it's really hard for me to figure out how to put it in - I'm all turned around (literally) and kind of discombobulated and it's hard to reach and put it in, in that position. So I'm still figuring it out. Last night I flipped over after DTD and put it in while lying on my back, which was easier, but I do feel like moving around right after DTD wasn't ideal - I did notice some leakage and I'm not sure if it happened right after DTD, or when I was moving around. Anyway. I'm rambling!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Cre8tiv - I cant believe Christmas is so close, its insane! I did some of my shopping but have so much more to do. I think I am going to finish it up next Saturday, the 17th! What did the kids ask for? Anything fun?

My daughter is too young to know what she wants yet but she LOVES all the Disney Princesses, especially Ariel so we got her the princess barbies, I think she'll love them! Plus my DH is building her a wooden kitchen so I got her some dishes for that...he's yet to really start on that project and I am stressing on whether it will be done or not...he's so busy lately :( My little guy is very big into superheros, and mario right now, got him some super hero figures, a few new wii games and a big art desk, he is quite the little artist, he amazes me, loves to draw more than anything and he is quite impressive for a 4 year old!! His birthday is right after Christmas too so I've got to get some more things to give him for his birthday too. I've got my kids all done but I have yet to buy for the rest of my family :blush:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Daisy isn't doggy style bad for ttc?? I have a slightly tipped uterus too.


----------



## DaisyQ

Uh oh - where did you hear it is bad?? Oh no! That is what we've been doing the past few cycles. 

I read that it is good for tipped uterus (if it's tipped back), because the cervix will usually be tipped slightly forward towards the abdomen. Missonary position would then have the penis/ejacualte kind of missing the cervix? Like the cervix would be too high or above where it needs to be to come into contact with the seminal pool..? I've read that doggy style helps, because in this position, the seminal pool will be closer to the cervix...


----------



## DaisyQ

https://www.ivillage.com/best-sexual-positions-when-trying-conceive/6-n-145507


----------



## DaisyQ

Also found this... Here's something I found online: Uteri may normally be directed upward toward the abdominal wall (anteverted) or backwards toward the rectum (retroverted). Some are midline. When the uterus is retroverted, the cervix tends to be directed upward toward the pubic bone; however, this is not true in all cases. 

After intercourse, the pool of semen would not be in direct contact with your cervix if it is directed upward. In women with other fertility issues, this can matter. In the majority of women, however, this may have no significance. The sperm find their way into the uterus within a few seconds of ejaculation and they swim great distances to get there! 

Having sex with the woman on top may keep the semen pool in contact with your cervix. Lying on your abdomen after sex may help as well. With ejaculation, your partner could withdraw about halfway, as this might place the semen in the optimal position. 

I've also read that "doggy-style" could help, so I guess it all depends on which way your cervix is tilted! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

And I found this...

7.13 Does she have a retrodisplaced or "tipped" uterus?
RAH - A not-insignificant proportion of women have this condition, in which the uterus is tilted toward the rear (spine) instead of the "normal" angle, tilted toward the front (abdomen.) Years ago, women with this condition were thought to have severely-reduced odds for conceiving. This is no longer the case; but there is some evidence that a tipped uterus can make conception a bit more difficult in certain cases.

The most common adjustments recommended are in best position for intercourse, and best postion for lying down afterwards. Some couples have reported better results with rear-entry intercourse than face-to-face or other positions; along the same lines, lying on your stomach, with pillows under your pelvis, has been suggested over the usual on-your-back advice. At least one authority (Dr. Landrum Shettles) also recommends these two adjustments. Not every woman with a tipped uterus has had trouble with face-to-face intercourse and/or lying on her back, however.

The best advice, in my opinion: If you know you have a tipped uterus, try it both ways! - it can't hurt, and might help. - RAH



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I do know that [for most women] if you lay on your back with a pillow under your behind/upper thighs for about 15 to 20 minutes afterward, you will maximize the flow of semen around your cervix.

This is exactly the opposite of what my doctor told me. She said that lying on your back after intercourse is for women with "regular" uteruses. Those of us with retroverted/tilted uteruses (uteri?) should lie on our stomachs for 30-60 minutes after sex. I've only been pregnant once, but it did occur after making love in the missionary position (for depositing sperm closer to the cervix), then turning over onto my stomach for an hour. Some in this group have suggested, though, that the rear-entry position is recommended for a woman with a tipped uterus.

I'm one of those who posted that rear-entry intercourse and lying on your stomach afterwards are better, if you have a tipped uterus. My understanding is that the uterine retrodisplacement causes the angle of the cervix to change also, so that the posterior fornix (the "dead end" space at the very upper end of the vagina) becomes deeper. In the missionary position, and in lying on your back afterwards, this means that more semen might collect in that area and less of it get through the cervix. Rear-entry and lying on your stomach is supposed to make the semen flow out of this dead-end and across the cervix, as I understand it.

Kind of hard to describe this without a diagram... I hope that's clear enough!


----------



## DaisyQ

OK, I know I'm getting a little research happy right now, but I also found THIS on frequency of sex!

You&#8217;ve probably read or heard it before: having sex too often will reduce the potency of semen.


This concept of &#8220;saving&#8221; sperm in order to help increase chances of conception is understandably logical, but really quite scientifically flawed.

Here&#8217;s a frequent scenario we encounter in the office: a couple is discussing intercourse with me, as they wish to have a baby. The wife is concerned they are having sex too much, or that occasional masturbation might be diluting the quality of her husband&#8217;s semen. She wonders if less frequent sex or less frequent masturbation would help to improve the husband&#8217;s semen.

Does frequency of sex or masturbation affect the quality and volume of his sperm in terms of its ability to fertilize an egg? 

Technically speaking &#8211; no. Unless there is another medical issue, a man cannot &#8220;run out&#8221; of sperm. Men always have enough sperm, if they are healthy, to ejaculate &#8211; for intercourse or otherwise.

So if we take the issue of &#8220;quantity&#8221; off the table, does frequency of sex or masturbation make a difference in terms of &#8220;quality&#8221; of sperm?

If there is another problem, such as low sperm counts or low motility, then the timing of sex to maximize sperm may come into play. In this case, we recommend intercourse every other day to allow time to replenish the low count. But even this concept is now being challenged as researchers in Australia have shown that frequent intercourse may improve sperm quality. 

The bottom line is that conception still comes down to having unprotected intercourse during the optimal time of a woman&#8217;s cycle.

How many times you&#8217;re having sex is not an issue, but rather that you&#8217;re making it a point to have sex at the right times.


----------



## jchic

Its true! Everyday is OK if count and motility are good :) Thanks for the article Daisy!
Wait, so doggy style is no good? I read somewhere that it was optimal for conception? I keep hearing conflicting things! I guess its missionary from now on during fertile times, LOL.....
Creative - I seriously LOVE shopping for little girls! so much fun, right? Ariel is one of my favorite princesses too. TOO CUTE!
Daisy - what are your stepdaughters asking for? They are at a fun age to shop for too!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

How do you know if you have a tipped cervix? All this making a baby stuff is very confusing.

Daisy - in answer to your question about my cycle length, they seem to vary (i have written records going back three cycles and they were 36 days, 31 days, 37 days and this one could be any length!) prior to the 36 day cycle i had a 45 day one and a 42 day one. on the 42 day one, 36 day one and 31 day one and 37 day one i was taking agnus castus but i stopped taking it because i had no ewcm and my cycle had changed from 31 to 37 so i reasoned it was not working. then this month all i am getting is lows.... i have felt a bit under the weather (tummy bug) but nothing significant that i would think could affect my cycles..... 
I sometimes wonder if i have POS as i have excess hair on face, nothing too bad but it's there, specially above my lip and alongside my ears (down my cheek), carry extra weight and struggle to loose it..... but those would be my only symptoms, and i suppose my eratic cycle.... i mentioned it to a dr when i was there over something else and he was very dismissive, telling me that it takes most couples up to two years.

anyhow.... hope everyone else is okay...... this evening we had to go to the sorting office to collect 6 parcels we had missed whilst at work...cue lots of funny looks from people and a very disgruntled member of staff that had to find our parcels..... i guess this is the downside of all the online christmas shopping LOL.....
works Christmas doo tommorow, so letting my hair down and going to enjoy an evening of just being me 

Dawn xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Girls I just had the biggest glob of mucus fall out of me, it was almost like rubber cement, clear with a light brown tint to it and now I am crampy...I've never seen anything like it, almost like a mucus plug but obviously not pregnant...eeee...it was freaky!!


----------



## jchic

Thats a good question about the tipped uterus? When my doc did my u/s and hsg I asked about that, and he said that during an hsg you can see a tipped uterus, etc. I didnt have one, but that you could detect it that way. Its not much to worry about if you do have one. Daisy and Cre8tiv got everything under the sun under control :) xoxo

Also, what is POS? If your cycles are that long do you think you may have PCOS?


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Girls I just had the biggest glob of mucus fall out of me, it was almost like rubber cement, clear with a light brown tint to it and now I am crampy...I've never seen anything like it, almost like a mucus plug but obviously not pregnant...eeee...it was freaky!!

you are DEFINITELY ovulating! Wow fertilCM really worked for you, huh? LOL


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> Girls I just had the biggest glob of mucus fall out of me, it was almost like rubber cement, clear with a light brown tint to it and now I am crampy...I've never seen anything like it, almost like a mucus plug but obviously not pregnant...eeee...it was freaky!!
> 
> you are DEFINITELY ovulating! Wow fertilCM really worked for you, huh? LOLClick to expand...

I don't know I have been taking it for a week now and nothing has happened I even though maybe I should stop taking it because its doing nothing for me...this was so odd...it wasn't regular cm...it was like jello..I am freaking out as it feels like my whole insides just fell out :haha: I do not know what that was!!


----------



## mammawannabe

Daisy~ i think your fine. They do say that "doggy" for a tipped uterus is better, b/c of the angle. And i would do the same thing as you as far as putting the softcup in. I would flip right over and insert. Good luck. AND...as far as when to dtd i stuggle with that also. My obgyn said it is our preference. And i know there are studies that support both, so i guess as long as we bd during that time, there is a shot. ...wow, ok, so as i was writing this i just saw all the research you did and posted, so i guess you are ontop of it! 

Jchic~ sorry you are bummin...i know how you feel. I had a long convo with my mother today about it b/c i was crying and she just told me i'm fine, maybe it's OH and it could take a year...not very reassuring. I think we are just going to keep doing what we are doing, go to the DR in jan/feb for testing if needed but i don't think i will start treatment until after the wedding if it comes down to that. If it happens naturally before that, then that will be awesome. 

DawnLouise~ i often worry that i have issues too....don't worry. easier said than done but maybe you should bring it up again next time you go and see if she responds differently. I hope you enjoy your night of you time!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies!

Wow, what a flurry of activity!

Creative, I wonder if that is transitional CM.. mine has been so thick the last two day also. Stretchy and thick and not clear and a little gummy. I think it will thin out as we approach O. Already today it's thinner.

Jchic, my gyno told me I had a tipped uterus years ago, which I've confirmed with other gynos I've seen more recently. Not sure how they determine it's tipped without some sort of a scan, but maybe they are deducing that from my cervical position? Not sure, but I've been told that multiple times. When I see the RE next month I will get a vaginal ultrasound, so I guess we'll confirm it then. Luckily I've been told it's only slightly tipped, not severe. Really looking forward to getting to ask him all my questions! As for my girlies, they are SO far from girly! Haha. Well the older one especially. She is a big reader, so I will probably get her books. Not sure what else yet. She also likes to knit, so I might get her some supplies. The younger one is into "fashion" - or so she says, and she really wants Uggs and no one will buy them for her so I'm going to get her the knock offs. I think I will also get them some games - we all like to play games together. 

Mamma, thanks for the feedback regarding doggy and soft cup placement! I've also read that it's important to lie still after.. so I'm really going to see if I can somehow get it in while staying on my tummy. Actually thinking of having DH do it! Hey - he's already there! Not sure if he'll do it, but my guess is yes. My other issue is I have a hard time staying on my tummy - I'm not comfortable in that position and I get bored - I want to look at the TV, or my phone, or read... I think I need to start just trying to nap! I think that with everything I've read, I'm going to keep on DTD every day and keep on with the rear entry method for now... or I guess we could do missionary, I can pop my soft cup in, and then lie on tummy...

DawnLouise, yeah it sounds like your cycles are all over the place, and with your symptoms (hair, difficulty losing weight), would would definitely talk to the Doc about PCOS and see if he'll do a scan and the bloodwork. Mrs. B is undergoing all the diagnostics right now too. The good news is that with your history of longer cycles, you might still ovulate so don't count yourself out! If you are on CD 21 or something, and you have cycles that go 36-45 days, you could ovulate any time, possibly not even until CD 35 or something! I know it sucks to have such long cycles, but you still have a chance. If it were me (and this is just what I would do in your shoes), I'd schedule an appointment with the doc for a PCOS evaluation (priority #1) and I'd think about going back on agnus castus next cycle. I wouldn't worry too much about the lack of EWCM - I don't typically get much either. You can try taking EPO, or using mucinex once you do get a high or peak, and you can use preseed... I'd also try charting - it will give you more insight for sure...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Daisy I think your right, I think it was transitional cm...it was SOOO stretchy but it was thick not thin like ewcm. I guess it will start to thin out in the next few days.

Dawn I would give charting a try, that will tell you if your ovulating or not. Its been VERY helpful for me!!

My obgyn told me when I was pregnant with Kaiya that my uterus was slightly tipped, it wasn't before this so I was a little surprised, I guess it can change over time?? It explains why I had the cutest prego belly ever with Brayden and with Kaiya it was ugly as ever :haha: not round but weird shaped...no one ever said I had a cute belly when I was preg with her, but got tons of people even ones I didn't know saying how cute my belly was with Brayden :haha: I guess I never heard of trying doggy style to help with it?? Maybe I'll try laying on my belly afterwards tonight too!


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, is your uterus still tipped? Or was it tipped just during pregnancy? Now I'm afraid I'm going to have an ugly preggo belly!!! Creative! :cry: Could it just be that whole thing about boys carrying more like a basketball, and girls carrying lower and wider?

As for CM, mine is PERFECT textbook EW today - :happydance: Yay! Can't wait to get home and BD! I'm getting EWCM so many more days this cycle. I don't know if it's because I'm checking it more aggressively, or if it's the antibiotics or the EPO, but I like it!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh no!! I'm sorry Daisy I didn't mean that you'd have an ugly belly hun :sad1: Every baby is carried differently, it may not even had anything to due with my tipped uterus? You've never had a baby before so your all nice and tight down there and I know you'll have a perfect baby bump!!! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and Creative, if you're worried the CM is too thick, you could try mucinex and/or drink LOTS of water...


----------



## DaisyQ

:kiss: Thanks Creative. I'm already stressing about carrying unattractively - I work in a hospital and enter through the Labor/Delivery building, and so I see women coming in and leaving all the time, and saw this one lady today who still looked enormous, and she just delivered. Was not cute. I know it takes a while for your stomach to go down, but I was like jeez! I better get back into shape pre-pregnancy, as I need to lose a few as it is!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks for the tip! I am already drinking tons of water, I have to while taking the FertileCM.

It does take awhile for your belly to go back down after you have the baby, I wasn't thrilled about that either, for a good 6 weeks after you'll still look a little prego. I never lost all my baby weight either so I still look a few months prego :blush: Its so hard to get rid of and I gained 50lbs with each of my kids...not proud of that, I am hoping I wont be so big this time around, its hard, you are sooo hungry all the time, and I think I just felt it was ok to eat whatever I wanted, to, obviously not!! :rofl:


----------



## jchic

We will all look BEAUTIFUL when we are prego :) I promise....then after, its hardcore gym time, ha!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good post jchic!  Maybe you and I can be bump buddies AND work out buddies!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

LOL, JChic i must have christmas brain LOL - i meant PCOS :haha: can't believe i got it wrong :winkwink:




jchic said:


> Thats a good question about the tipped uterus? When my doc did my u/s and hsg I asked about that, and he said that during an hsg you can see a tipped uterus, etc. I didnt have one, but that you could detect it that way. Its not much to worry about if you do have one. Daisy and Cre8tiv got everything under the sun under control :) xoxo
> 
> Also, what is POS? If your cycles are that long do you think you may have PCOS?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies - day 22 and got my first high - yay


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:yipee: Congrats on the high Dawn!!!

We dtd last night and I tried what you said Daisy I propped myself up like I normally do for 10 minutes than I flipped over on my stomach for another 10 minutes. When I got up nothing fell out of me I couldn't believe it!! :D Stay up in there little :spermy: Got another high, my LH line sort of disappeared??? I hope I do infact end up ovulating, I know it hasn't happened yet, my estrogen line is still getting lighter. I worry that I will o later than cd18 now :shrug: Its pretty normal for me to have a LH line (a tiny one) and then it disappears and comes back strong, it just doesn't usually wait this late to disappear so I am worried!


----------



## mammawannabe

you girls crack me up! i so look forward to getting on the thread and chatting...def. my favorite one. 

My AF is killing me...i woke up to (TMI) blood all over the bed! and i had a super tampon in and changed it only a few hours prior. I'm soooo crampy, to the point i cant even have a BM without being in pain. (sorry) Someone shoot me! OH is hungover this am, so i'm hoping he stays in bed so i can monopolize the couch for the day. LOL :haha:

I'm down for workout buddies too after being bump buddies of course! I had LapBand surg last year and i can def. use some motivation there. I need to go for an adjustment but i have been putting it off b/c i keep telling myself "if i'm preggo i need to have it loose, so i just won't go now" BUT i really should be losing as much as i can now so i'm not still heavy and preggo. My mother called me yest to tell me she really wants me to wait until i lose more weight so i won't have any probs....grr. I think after xmas i will go and start again!

Congrats Dawn for your HIGH!!! :wohoo: Get on it. Literally. :xmas13:

Creativ~ FX that all those :spermy: get to that eggy!! Keep up the good BDing!!

Daisy~ so excited for all your awesome EWCM! :yipee: keep up the "doggy" lovin!

Jchic ~ hun how you doin??


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies!

:happydance: woohoo Dawn! :wohoo: Hooray! Get down to business lady!


Mamma - :xmas13: "doggy lovin!"

Creative, glad the tummy method seems to work well for you! Don't worry about your lack of a LH line. I don't have one either. What's interesting is in previous months, I ALWAYS have one (on OPKs anyway), and I often see several days where the LH line is pretty dark to where I'm questioning if it's positive, or think it's almost positive. So far this month, the line is super, super faint on the OPK, and totally absent from the CBFM stick. I wonder if the supplements we are taking are regulating our hormones so that when we have a surge it will be a true surge rather than a protracted surge or series of mini surges?? Just a thought. I am still hopeful I might O a little early, but now I think it might be on Monday. Which I guess isn't really early, since I think I might have O'ed on CD 17 last month anyway. Oh well. I guess we'll see!

Jchic, what's cooking?

Mrs. B how was your holiday party?

AFM - oy. I had a TTC disaster last night. After BDing, which was wonderful last night for some reason, I tried to put on the soft cup while still on my stomach (sort of - had to kind of get back on all fours, sorry if TMI). Like I mentioned before, I am trying to get it in without moving around too much, but I'm having issues because in that position, I get kind of disoriented as to where the cup should be in relation to me, how it should be directed, which way is up, etc. !!! :dohh: So anyway, I popped it in (it literally likes pops in - I have a hard time controlling placement) and as I was lying on my tummy, I started worrying that I put it in wrong, like maybe it was at an angle, or maybe I put it in upside down...!! So then I went feeling for it, and I felt it in there, but the rim felt different to me, so then I really started worrying I put it in upside down, and then I started worrying that it was going to be really hard to get out. So I started to pull on it a little to see if I could grab it, and I couldn't. PANIC. So then I said fudge it, and went to the bathroom and managed to pull it out when bearing down. And guess what? It was in the right way all along. Guess what else? There was a ton of "stuff" I lost just minutes after BDing because I freaked myself out!!! Ahhahhahah! SO annoyed with myself. :hissy: What a waste of swimmers!

The good news is that I have another "high" today, so I haven't O'ed yet, so I still have time for a fresh "deposit." I think I might do what creative did and do missionary, put cup in, then turn over. Or I'll do what I did a few nights ago - doggy, turn over for cup placement, then tummy time. Aye caramba!! I keep worrying that the cup is not helping, but every time I take it out, I realize it is.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey guys! All Seems so busy and so positive on here :) 

Party was good thanks Daisy, We went our for a team meal then met alot of other people in our department. I work with a bunch of crazy people, they're all mad, but so much fun! Had a great night, just what I needed after this week. 

As for today, Hubby went to work this morning so I made some cupcake toppers for Christmas cupcakes for when I visit my family next weekend. This afternoon were having a TV afternoon, we've just watched a film and not catching up with some Vampire Diaries :blush:

Daisy, don't beat yourself up over those 'swimmers' the ones that have enough swim in them would have made their way

Mamma, sorry AF is misbehaving for you :hugs:

Creative, hope you did O, and you caught it

:hi: to everyone I haven't mentioned individually xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: @ Daisy "fresh deposit" :rofl: You crack me up!! I had pretty good luck so I guess I'll keep doing what we did last night. And yes those swimmers the good quality ones are quick and get where they need to be fast so I'm sure you have some up there Daisy try not to worry, you'll get your "fresh deposit" tonight :D

Sorry AF is being horrid for you mamma...that has happened to me before too, all over the bed, I was in high school and had a sleep over and a girl was sharing my bed with me, i was horrified!!!! At least you were home and it was just your hubby! 

These soft cups sound scary I'm glad I'm not attempting them :shock: I'm not good at putting things up there :haha:

Off in a bit to my grandfather's 80th birthday party, its far away so I wont be on again until tomorrow :( Hope you all have a great day today! :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

I had my high yesterday so last night :sex: then i did the calculations and thought that i would hit a peak when DH was not here (tue evening), so we had a dilema LOL,..... to solve this DH decided he was going to 'do me' (i hate it when he says it like that :dohh:) this morning, so we :sex: last night about 11 pm and this morning about 9 am - i wonder if this is too close together? - Dh plan is that we can then :sex: mon and tue morning, as we think these may be our peak day's. (roughly leaving about 18 hours between each deposit! - not impressed at having to set alarm early for pre-work sex - 6:15 am tommorow LOL

I have a couple of concerns - i hope we are not dtd too often - hubby has never had SA done as we are only on 11 month (or is it 12, i forget!). 

last night and this morning there was leakage when DH came out of me (he deposited in me (TMI) but when he came away some came with him :shrug:.... i used my bum pillow did ten mins on my back, 10 mins on my front and fell asleep last night so did not stand up for 8 hours when i got up only a tiny bit leaked out. This morning i did 10 mins on back 10 mins on front (tried to stand on head and failed :haha: LOL - though it did make DH laugh and gave me a headache!) When i stood up and went to the bathroom some came out, but i just hope that lots got to where they should be!. I just hope we are doing enough to keep those swimmers in there.

how is everyone else?

Dawn


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:haha: @ Dawn - standing on your head!!! That's one I haven't even tried yet! :D I hope that your swimmers are where they need to be hun! Do you have an appt lined up yet to get things checked out? I'm sorry you've had such a long road of ttc! :hugs:

I got another (5th) high this morning but I was pleasantly surprised when I looked at my test stick, my estrogen line was super light compared to how dark it was yesterday and I now have an LH line (didn't at all yesterday) so I am hopeful I will still o on time, either late tomorrow or Tuesday for sure! Looking at my stick I was sure it would be a peak but nope, another high. Do any of you girls try to guess what it's going to be before the machine tells you...or am I just super crazy? My temp is the same (97.22) as it was on this cycle day last month and I o'd at the end of the following day, that is why I think I might o tomorrow night...seeing a pattern here!! We dtd this morning, didn't happen last night as we didn't get home until after 10pm and from a long drive we were so tired we just crashed! Glad we got it in this morning though as we have a Christmas party to go to today and DH is going to an all Men's Christmas thingy tonight so he wont even be around to dtd! 

How are you girls doing...all so quiet lately!
Daisy how are your temps, cm, sticks looking?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies! I got a + opk last night and a PEAK today, woot woot! A day earlier than last cycle! Hooray! We dtd last night and again this morning. I am now lying on stomach for ~ 10 minutes, then flipping over to put softcup in, then spend another ~ 10-15 minutes on tummy. I feel like that's as good as I'm going to get!

I know I'm a little nuts doing both CBFM, and opk, but I guess I'm just trying really hard to pinpoint my surge as accurately as possible. My guess is that I'll O sometime today, since I got a + OPK around 10pm last night. Latest tomorrow. Really interested to see what my temp does tomorrow. It was up a little this morning than the past couple days, but not higher than some of my other temps. Plus, I got up to pee 2 hours before temp taking time, AND I woke up 30 minutes before temp taking time and was barely dozing those last 30 minutes. 

Creative, I'm also examining my sticks before putting them in, and trying to predict the reading. Yesterday, my estrogen line was faint, but actually a little darker than the previous day, when there were almost no lines at all. The LH line yesterday was barely there. The day before it was nonexistent. Today, my first peak. Estrogen is there but faint, and LH is darker. I'll see if I can upload a pic. Glad you were able to dtd today! I bet you'll get a peak tomorrow and o tomorrow or tuesday, right on time!

Dawn, so pleased that you are getting highs! Yay! I wouldn't worry about doing it too much, unless dh has a documented SA that is low. As for leakage, one thing you can try, is dh stays inside as long as possible after, then withdraws slowly, and kind of holds you closed while he withdraws. Dh and I call this "ziplocking". Also, even though I've had some trouble figuring out how best to use the soft cup, I highly recommend it if you are worried about leakage, and especially if you have to get up and go to work. Do they sell them in the uk?
  



Attached Files:







peak 12:11:11.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

Creative - i always read the sticks and try and guess what they will be before putting them in the monitor , it is all part of the fun :winkwink: I think that i may go and see a dr after the January cycle if nothing has happened then - will be 1 year off the pill by then and i am 30, so not getting any younger LOL..... was hoping it would not come to a Dr's trip, but that's what they are there for i guess. Creative- how many highs do you normally get before a peak?, i have noticed mine vary... today is my second high

daisy - i will try the 'ziplocking' method :winkwink: and see how that goes. I had a quick look in town today for softcups but they don't sell them.... i may order online - they won't come in time for this cycle, but will do for next.


i wonder how everyone else is getting on......

anyhow, off to visit family now and then an afternoon of doing nothing but snuggling up wih DH is planned... hope you all have a good afternoon


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I swear my stick looks exactly like yours Daisy, that's why I was surprised when it gave me another high :shrug: Anywho I bet I'll get my peak tomorrow for sure! Exciting...you'll be o-ing very soon!!!! :D

Dawn I vary on the number of highs I get too, my first month using the monitor I got 2 highs, my 2nd month I got 1 high and the last 2 cycles I got 5 highs.

Back home FINALLY from the holiday madness of this weekend, we've been all over the state this weekend, DH is back out for his 3rd party this weekend, I am home with the kids for the night and I plan on being lazy for the rest of the night, soo pooped!! :sex: in the AM and then probably 1 more time and I'm in with a shot, or so I hope :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all - sounds like we all had busy weekends. 

Jchic, where are you, everything ok?

Creative, that is weird about not getting a peak today. I can't wait to see what happens tomorrow. Has the CBFM ever missed your peak? I'm paranoid about that which is why I cross check with cheap opk strips. If it's still high tomorrow, my guess is that you are peaking now, if your stick looks like mine. Bding again in the Sounds like a good plan. 

Dawn, your afternoon snuggling with the hubby sounds fantastic. I think your plan to go see someone after 1 year sounds right. 

How's it going mrs b? Mamma?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Got my peak this morning!!! :dance: Temps both yesterday and this morning are the exact same temps as last month at this same time, so even though my temp went way up this morning I know I haven't o'd yet, I predict it will happen tonight or tomorrow morning at the latest. I always get o pain so I usually know when its happening. My LH line is so much stronger than last months though so I am excited this is going to be a good egg! :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay!!!! Go creative go! Go get that eggy!

Afm, have not o'ed yet. Temp is still down. Guess it will happen today. Had some cramping yesterday, which I've never noticed before. Read something last night about frequency of dtd. Someone who talked to a RE posted that he said to abstain from sex for 3 days before your fertile period, then when you get your + opk or peak, to do it once a day for 3 days. He said that doing it every day for a prolonged period ( like a week or more) will decrease sperm count. and guess what we've been doing? Every day for the last week, and twice yesterday, and haven't o'ed yet! Grrrr. Hoping we will still get prego this cycle, but if not, I think we will change BD strategy. I think we will try to abstain from cd 10, then every other day from cd 13 until peak, then once day. My only worry is what if you miss your peak? Or only get like 1 high? I wish there was more definitive info out there. Seems like a lot of conflicting theories.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :wave:

Sorry to jump straight in but was reading through and finding a lot of your posts really helpful :thumbup: this is my 1st cycle using the CBFM and I'm slightly confused (which honestly, doesn't take much :lol:) 

I was having just low readings and then on CD11 it jumped straight to peak. Peak again on CD12, then it dropped to high on CD13 and then back to low CD14. Is this normal? I just assumed I'd get a high first :wacko: I also started using soy this cycle to, took it CD2-6 and now panicking that it's somehow managed to give the CBFM wrong reads!

TIA for any replies :flower: x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hi: Tia! You are completely normal! No worries..some women don't get a high before their peak, it happens all the time, and always after your 2 peaks you go back down from high to low. Hope you were able to catch your egg hun! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome ttc! 

I've heard it's not uncommon to go straight to peak. What that means is that it missed your estrogen surge, but picked up your LH surge. I think it's unlikely that the LH surge/peak could be a false reading. Not sure how soy affects LH, would think it just affects estrogen??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Daisy don't sweat it babe...even if you don't dtd on your peak days but did before your still in with a very good chance, as long as you have fertile cm those little swimmer can live up to 5 days (in the really good cm). I wasn't using the monitor when I was ttc Kaiya and I was trying for a girl so we stopped bding 3 days before I o'd and well...she is here :D I usually have :sex: on my last 2 highs and both peak days, once a day. But it helps of course to know your cycle and when you usually o! I do wonder if you o'd last night, some women get cramps as o pain...me being one of them! :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ohh and how do you guys tell the difference between man goo :haha: and ewcm??


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks for your help ladies :hugs: my mind is now at rest :D I'm very very pleased with the soy - my last cycle was 42 days long and I o'd on CD29 :wacko: so to go from that to an ovulation around CD13 is pretty impressive! Just hope we did enough this cycle, but will jump on OH later just incase!

Man goo is a good one :rofl: my OH's ''goo'' changes, not sure if anyone elses does!? Sometimes it can be really thick, and other times quite watery and similar to EWCM. I can always tell the differene though because of the amounts!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks hun...we dtd at 6 this morning and up until just a bit ago I've had stuff running out of me, clearly it can't be all his fluid?? I hope not! :) I've felt very wet this morning, had to change my undies twice :blush: I did find some very stretch stuff in there so going to count it as ewcm!


----------



## jchic

WOW! 1 weekend of not logging on and I missed so much! LOL. How is everyone today??


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Jchic! I missed you! How was your weekend?

Ttc, that's awesome that soy softened your follicular stage so much!

Creative you are the best. Thank you for the reassurance. :hugs: I don't know what I would do without you ladies. I have to hope that even if his count is reduced by now, that a fresh infusion, albeit with less swimmers, is still ok... Really not sure if I o'ed last night or if it's yet to happen. My first + opk was late saturday, around 10 pm. It was negative earlier that day. I got a stronger + and a peak yesterday morning. i did another opk last night (clearly have become a POAS addict) and it was STRONGLY positive. Darker than control line. This morning, my CBFM stick had a darker LH line and light estrogen line than yesterday. So really not sure. Think I'm going to have to wait for that thermal shift to say for sure. I guess it could have been last night but my body needs more time to generate enough progesterone for a temp ruse...

I have a hard time differentiating my cm from "man goo". :haha: love it! If I find the stretchy stuff, it's the only way I really know for sure. Had some good stretchy last night! Prebding!


----------



## DaisyQ

Interesting article...

https://www.infertile.com/how-to-get-pregnant/htgp-chapter-1.htm


----------



## DaisyQ

According to this, ovulation happens 38-48 hours after beginning of LH surge.


----------



## jchic

so what was the concensus on the sex everyday vs every other day?


----------



## new37

Hey Ladies! I just picked up the CBFM from a friend. I've re-set it and currently in first month. I've been trying to read some of the posts here - to understand the machine.... its a bit confusing to me. I wonder if i could get your help interpreting a few things?

I definitely re-set it. In fact i did it twice :) I got a high on Day 6 and it stayed high until peak on day 14 and 15. Then it hasn't asked me for any more sticks. SO. This is a bit weird to me bc my cycle is usually around 35 days long.... is the first month using the CBFM a bit of a wash? Arent u still fertile a few days after peak? Mine went straight to low but wasn't asking for any more sticks...

We had a mc last feb and just started TTC again. Last month we had a 'sex month' with just guestimates of when i might be ov. - which i've discovered, if CBFM is correct, is much earlier then i'm calculating.... did a preg test, neg. SO this month i got the CBFM.

I don't know how to do the charting... does anyone have a good website or anything to help learn how to do this?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi New37. The monitor asks for sticks in sets of 10, so if you get your first peak in those first 10 sticks it will stop asking for them after your 10th one. If you don't get your 1st peak till after your 10th stick it will ask for 10 more and then stop when you have used 20 sticks. Fertility Friend is a GREAT charting site! I went into it blind and just from poking around on there I figured it out pretty quickly. It really isn't as difficult as it looks. :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

So, doctors went well, I have been given Clomid, 50mg :happydance:

She says I dont have to wait until my next cycle and just take it afte rmy bloods next week and count it as day 2 when I start!

She says I wont ovulate the first month but should the second

I'm excited!!


----------



## new37

Thanks Creative girl - will check it out. 

Good luck Mrs B. Just gone back and read a bunch of your previous posts. I'm pulling for you and all the other lovely ladies on here! I think your attitudes are so great. I don't talk much to people about how frustrating TTC is, so this forum is so fantastic... reading your posts have made me feel really good that i'm not the only one feeling these things.

Xo


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome New! TTC is a very confusing, frustrating journey for some, and it's great to have an outlet (aside from our OHs!) to vent, ask questions etc. What Creative said about the CBFM is exactly right. It's not asking you for more sticks because it already detected your peak within the first set of ten. The day after your second peak is also automatically a "high" day, regardless of what the stick reads (I don't think that stick is actually read by the machine - machine is programmed to give 2 peaks and 1 high day after peaks). So for future reference, if you use your 10th stick on your 2nd "peak" day, the day after should be "high" then it goes down to low for the remainder of your cycle. 

:happydance: Yay Mrs. B! So excited for you! You must feel so encouraged to be trying something new to help with TTC. Hope you'll be one of the ones who falls pregnant 1st month on clomid!

Hi Jchic. Still don't really know what the concensus is on frequency of BDing. A lot of sources say every other day is best, others say every day (as long as SA is normal). I think we are probably overdoing it with 2 times a day! But I can't find anything definitive. My husband says it doesn't feel any different, doing it that often, it doesn't feel like there is "less" ejaculate or anything. Although, I guess it could be mostly just semen, and very little sperm. Apparently there is a new theory that frequent sex (or ejaculation) helps promote a higher sperm count which is 100% contradictory to previous theories. Ahhh! I realize this is TMI (and thank goodness OH can't see me writing this) but he is "used" to ejaculating frequently, like more than once a day, so I wonder if this makes any difference. The days we abstain are a real challenge for him. So Jchic - really don't know the answer! Answer seems to depend on who you ask!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic - 

Here is something I found online about how everyday, or even more than once a day is OK, especially for men with LOW sperm counts... what to believe??

_In men with normospermia, sperm counts decrease significantly with frequent ejaculation. In men with oligospermia or asthenospermia, the effect of sequential ejaculation was generally assumed to be similar or even greater. Thus, in order to &#8220;save up sperm,&#8221; the usual recommendation to couples trying to conceive was to have intercourse every 48 hours during the time of expected ovulation, as stated by Howards in his recent review of the treatment of male infertility.

However, recent results from different laboratories suggest that this is a myth.1-4 We recently demonstrated in a cohort of 576 men that, in contrast to men with normospermia, most men with oligospermia or asthenospermia have a different response to sequential ejaculation.4 As compared with the first ejaculate, in most of these men the second successive ejaculate, obtained after an interval of 1 to 4 or 24 hours, contained a similar or an even greater number of motile sperm. Therefore, pooling sequential ejaculates can significantly increase the total motile-sperm count by 67 to 233 percent of that of the first ejaculate.

The current trend in the management of severe male infertility is to use assisted-reproduction techniques with or without gamete micromanipulation. These procedures involve some risks, are psychologically stressful to patients, and are expensive and time consuming. Although it is not clear how many sperm are needed for a man to be fertile, higher sperm counts are associated with an increased chance that an infertile couple will conceive and with increased success rates of in vitro fertilization. On the basis of these recent studies,1-4 we suggest changing the usual recommendation made to infertile men who try to conceive.4,5 Men with oligospermia or asthenospermia may increase their fertility potential, as assessed by the total motile-sperm count, by having timed intercourse every day or even twice a day at the time of expected ovulation.

Ilan Tur-Kaspa, M.D.
Yasmin Maor, M.D.
Jehoshua Dor, M.D.
Chaim Sheba Medical Center, Tel Hashomer 52621, Israel_


----------



## DaisyQ

OK, just did even more reading. Found out that although sperm counts DO decrease (and seemingly, moreso for men with normal sperm counts) with each subsequent ejaculation (especially if these are spaced within hours of each other), it's OK because the total number of motile sperm still increases, which can only help your chances. So I've decided I'm not going to worry about it, and MY official take is that every other day is sufficient, every day is just as good, and more than once a day is OK too. 

I think next month I will do 2-3 days of abstinance before fertile period (CD 13 on). So assuming ovulation will still be sometime between CD 16 and CD 18, no sex CD 11 or CD 12, then CD 13, CD 15, CD 16 (maybe twice), CD 17 (maybe twice), CD 18, and maybe CD 19...

That's my plan!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

hello everyone,

It has been busy on here today :)

hi to Ttc_lolly and new37, nice to have you here :)

Day 24 for me and i am still on a high, :sex: this evening, but am just taking a relaxed approach this month. 

I am thinking of taking soy next cycle, seems to do wonders for some.

hope everyone is okay

Dawn


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wondering if I o'd this afternoon??? I had this very painful feeling, kind of full like, not really crampy, but it was only for like an hour then it went away :shrug: Guess we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## DaisyQ

OOOooh I hope so Creative! We HAVE to be cycle twins again! I really think I O'ed last night or this morning. I haven't really seen any EWCM today. I wore a cup this morning but since I took it out a few hours ago I've been dry. 

Can't wait to see what our temps do!

Dawn, can't wait for you to peak, girl! Glad you are feeling relaxed. I wish I could do that!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> OOOooh I hope so Creative! We HAVE to be cycle twins again! I really think I O'ed last night or this morning. I haven't really seen any EWCM today. I wore a cup this morning but since I took it out a few hours ago I've been dry.
> 
> Can't wait to see what our temps do!!

Well I question whether yesterday I got my peak late morning after I did my test because it (to me) looked like it should have been a peak instead of a high. I'll take a pic of them so you can see.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok so tell me if you think yesterday's stick (cd16) should have been a peak? I am wondering why I got a high as it looked peakish to me :haha: Both are the same pic, just took one against a white background and the other I held up to the light.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00140.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3









DSC00133.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh goody! I think sometimes that happens. Like this month and last month, I got a + OPK in the afternoon or evening before my first peak reading. I bet yesterday you were just starting your surge but maybe it was too early for CBFM to pick it up (as LH is present in great concentration in the afternoon/evening). So that means you are due to O today possibly!


----------



## DaisyQ

I posted before I saw your pics. But yes, I agree - I bet you started your surge yesterday. I think I am about 12 hours ahead of you timing wise! Today's is a stronger peak for sure, but I bet if you had done an OPK yesterday afternoon it would have been +.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

That's what I was wondering too Daisy!! Maybe I did infact o this afternoon... :D I will still dtd tomorrow anyway just to be on the safe side!


----------



## DaisyQ

Me too - better safe than sorry.  But yeah, I'd say you definitely started surging yesterday. Your stick looks the same as mine!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I really hope this is our month!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Me too - better safe than sorry.  But yeah, I'd say you definitely started surging yesterday. Your stick looks the same as mine!

I LOVE that we are identical cycle buddies again this month!!! :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I wonder if I'll get another peak tomorrow then? It might give me a high?? Guess we'll just have to wait and see. I do not know what to think of my temps, according to those I o'd yesterday :wacko:


----------



## DaisyQ

Based on your temps, it looks like you could have O'ed yesterday, but as your temps are all over the place this month, it's hard to know at this point. Based on your very wet CM today, I'd say today is still a fertile day. If you had O'ed I'd think you would have dried up by now. I think we'll just have to see what your temp does tomorrow.

I think the CBFM always gives two peaks, no? My understanding is that after it detects the first peak, it's no longer really reading the sticks - it automatically gives you a second peak and then a high... ?


----------



## mammawannabe

HOLY COW! I cant keep up with you ladies. LOL:haha: I've been busy with work and kinda grumpy from AF so i haven't had much to say.

WELCOME!! TTC and NEW37! Dont' worry about your first month. It is a little worrisome until you get the hang of it and the machine gets to know you. 
I was one of those girls who went straight from low to peak without getting any highs. I was freaking out and having a mini stroke that i wasn't going to OV which these wonderful thread ladies can attest too. :haha: It's completely normal for that to happen. Just keep trudging along and keep BDing!!

Daisy~ have you given any thought to the SMEP method of bding?? It's start bding at cd8 and bd every other day until peak the bd 3 days in row, skip one and bd one last time. Has high success rate and many girls on here have done it this way and gotten preggo. OH and i tried a couple months of it (although we never were able to follow to a T) and then we tried to switch it up. Might go back to it this month...it's easier on OH too, doesn't burn out so easily. 

I def. Know what you mean about trying to figure out if it's "man goo" or EWCM..i have the same problem. I read somewhere that if you touch it and it absorbs on the tp then it's most likely "man goo" but EWCM doesn't ususally absorb on tp and you can move it around and stretch it....hope that helps, but i still can't totally figure it out. LOL I also use preseed, so i always have extra "goo" going on...I might have to talk to OB/GYN b/c i have been noticing in the last few months that the week leading up to AF i have a ton of CM and it's usually EW in nature. hmmmpf! 

Way to go creative and daisy!!! FX that you catch that eggy this cycle. 

Jchic ~ anything yet. CD4 for me...kinda boring in CBFM land for me..hoping to POAS soon for some excitement. lol. SO, i am "slated" to ov on xmas day!! HA. how about you?? This could be hard for us since we are flying to FLA for vaca on xmas eve...

OH, MRs. B...thats awesome that at least you get to try some treatment! Hope this is it for you...fx for clomid!! YAY!

i'm sure i've forgotten a bunch, but wanted to at least put my 2 cents in so i'm not forgotten! :haha:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh I don't know...I was thinking if I got my surge yesterday later on in the day than tomorrow my LH line would start to disappear and the monitor would give me a high? :shrug: I know I didn't o yesterday...my temp is the same as last month on this cycle day 97.70, I think (hope) it will go up again tomorrow confirming o today...I love this game, its actually fun to look forward to poas during this part!


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, I bet you dollars to donuts (I love that expression!) that you get an automatic "peak" tomorrow. But can't wait to see what your temp does! I'm really hoping to get my spike tomorrow (I can't take much more BDing!). 

Mamma! I've missed you! Sorry to hear you've been grumpy, but I can relate. Being in the first week or so of the cycle is SO BORING! I've heard about this whole SMEP thing, and I think I'll look into it. I might adapt it a little for my cycle, as starting on CD 8 is way early for me since I'm Oing on CD 16-18. So I might try it, but start it on a later CD. Thanks for the tip! Oh and tons of EWCM?? That's awesome! Just means the swimmers can live longer and more have a chance to get inside!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay, creative! We both o'ed! Cycle buddies once again! What did your stick look like today? Mine looks like a pre fertile one - dark estrogen line, very faint LH line. So you probably o'ed yesterday?? I'm sure FF will tell me I o'ed yesterday, but I still think it was Sunday night because of the cramps, lack of fertile cm yesterday, and boobs even mildly sore last night. I'm so sure of it, I'm going to take a pass on bding today. What do the rest of you think? 

Also I just compared my chart from this month to last months, and my pre o temp is exactly the same, and my 1st temp on 1 dpo is exactly the same. Talk about consistency!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:happydance: Yay!! We are o buddies too!! I do think you o'd yesterday Daisy. So if you want a break from all the :sex: I can't say as I blame you :haha: I got another Peak this morning but I think you were right and the 2nd peak is just by default. My LH line was lighter this morning than yesterday, looked more like my last high, if the 2nd peak wasn't by default I think I would have gotten a high, that and my temp increase tells me I did o yesterday after all :D We dtd this morning anyway as it hasn't been 24 hrs yet since the egg was released so the sperm would still be able to do what they needed to do! Praying this is it for us hun. We are officially in the 2WW now :D

Yay Mrs. B for clomid!!! It going to work for you right away I just have a feeling!! So excited for you hun! :hugs:

Mamma you could never be forgotten!! I hope that witch is getting ready to pack her bags soon! Its so boring while your waiting for her to leave I know!

Jchic where are you girl?

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are having a good week! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

The only thing I am concerned about is my cervix never went to the high position. It's been Medium and Soft since my first high on the monitor...doesn't it have to be high and soft around the time of ovulation??


----------



## jchic

I CANNOT keep up with this thread, LOL. 
DaisyQ and Cre8tiv - how are my two little buddies today??!! Are you gearing up to be prego? I am excited for BOTH of you and truly think this is YOUR MONTH! WOOP WOOP!
Mamma - NADA! My temps have been been consistent and I am taking the Femara this month - I am on CD7 and POAS for the first time today and it was low....we shall see! We will start the sexfest soon, LOL. 

Love to you all! Super busy at work today so I cant really check in xoxoxo


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: jchic...and LMAO at the sexfest, woohoo!! :winkwink: What exactly does Femara do? I don't think I've ever heard of it.

I checked my cervix a bit ago and it went from soft to firm...another confirmation that I did o yesterday :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Mine is firm too, creative, but not yet low. 

Jchic, Yay for femera and the upcoming sex fest! By the way, I was having a looksee at your charts, and I think you may be oing on cd 13. If you disregard your temps during AF, which can often be high/erratic, I think your coverline would be lower, and some of your o dates might be a tad earlier. My temps this month early in the cycle are super high because i was sick. I'm going to wait and see what FF does in terms of a coverline and o date, and then I'm going to disregard those high temps and see how FF adjusts the coverline and o date...

What's cooking dawnlouise , mamma, mrs b? And our newbies?

Dtd one more time for insurance. Now I'm DONE!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No mine isn't low either, still medium.


----------



## Popcorn

Hi Ladies :flower: 

Room for one more? Started my first cycle using CBFM and peed on my first stick today :happydance:. xxx 
A bit about me, I'm 29 (birthday of doom approaching :haha:) so is OH. We've been together around 5 years and this will be our 9th cycle TCC...(boo). 

Due to medical reasons we can only BD 2-3 times in my fertile week, so I'm hoping the CBFM will help time things better. 

Until now I was using OPKs. They did work, but I often get a + on the same day as OV, so not much warning. I also temp. 

If you could only BD twice, would you bd on the two peaks or the last high and first peak? 

And also, do you think the CBFM will also show high on the same day as OV, like my OPKs did?

Sorry about the first mammoth post :flower: xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Popcorn! That is SO not a mammoth post - you should see some of mine. Love your avatar BTW - so very consistent with the alias!

I use the CBFM, OPKs for cross checking purposes, and temping. I get 2-3 days of "highs" on the CBFM before getting a peak. Other ladies will get 5 or more high days, and some people go straight to peak with no warning. I think it just depends on the concentration of hormones in your urine at the time of testing, and it may also depend on the senstivity of the sticks (it's not unheard of to get an expired, or bad batch). In my experience (only 2 months using the CBFM), I will get my first + OPK late in the day of my last "high" on the CBFM before my first "peak." I think I am ovulating the following day. This month I got a + OPK on Saturday night (10pm), which was a "high" day on the CBFM, and the + OPK became stronger on Sunday. Sunday was my first "peak" on the CBFM. I think most ladies ovulate on either the first or second peak day (fertility friend says most women ovulate the second peak day). If you can only BD 2-3 times that week, you could dtd the last high and the second peak, but it's going to be hard to know which "high" will be the last one before peaking. In that case, I would BD both peaks... Once you've done it a couple months, hopefully there will be a consistent pattern so you can predict ahead of time when that last "high" might be. But in general I think the two peaks are the most important... 

You can also go by CM - if you have a high day with abundant EWCM, I would take advantage and BD that day. My second peak day on the CBFM I have almost no EWCM, so even though it might be the day I'm ovulating, I may really have already passed peak fertility because of the lack of EWCM...


----------



## Popcorn

Hi Daisy :hugs: thanks for the lovely welcome and all the info :flower: This month i know the monitor will be getting to know be, but on average OV tends to happen on CD16 (although last time it was 18 :wacko: we missed it and once it was 14). But, for this month due to Christams and me going to my family a little earlier than when OH joins us, we have planned to BD on CD14 and 15, think that will do for this month and like you say, over the next couple of months hopefully it will get easier to time it :happydance:

I do get ewcm but not that much. Ususally though it's the day before ov and/or the day of ov. Before that it's watery. 

Eeek, i'm excited about the CBFM! Although I'm pretty sure being on CD6 I have a loooong wait until I see a high.

Hahaha, I'm glad it's not just me with the long chatter posts :) 

Aww, thanks for liking my avatar hun! xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hi: Popcorn :D

If it was me and I could only dtd twice I would pick my last high and my 1st peak, only because the last 2 months I o'd on my first peak. Once you figure out when you o you'll have a better idea. using OPKs along with the monitor might help you some too. But like Daisy said definitely keep an eye out for EWCM or Watery CM! That's your que its go time :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree 100% with Creative.

And Creative - LOVE the new avatar pic of the kiddos! Too cute!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks Daisy! I was going to put up a picture of me but they are cuter :haha:

I tried going to your ttc journal but the link isn't working...


----------



## Popcorn

Thanks 1cre8tivgrl :flower: I think that might happen to me too (ov on first peak) so, yep, will be on ewcm watch and see what happens for a bit. Thanks girls!

By the way how long are your cycles and when does your CBFM start asking for sticks? xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I have 30 day cycles and always o on either cd17 or cd18. My monitor asks for sticks starting on CD9. Probably the same for Daisy as we are identical cycle buddies :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Cycle buddies! :happydance:

My cycles are 28-30 days, and according to my temps, I ovulate on CD 17 (this month) and CD 18 (last month). My first month on the CBFM, it asked for a stick on day 6, this time it asked for one on day 9. 

I think I'm actually ovulating a day earlier than my temps indicate, based on CM observations and the OPK results. I've also read that it can take 24-48 hours after ovulation to see a temp shift...


----------



## DaisyQ

Do my links work now?


----------



## DaisyQ

Popcorn, if you are on CD 6, you can be cycle buddies with Mamma and Jchic, who are also right around there...They have been quiet today - I know Jchic is busy at work. Speaking of which, I better go do some!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes it works now, I had no idea you had one...I see that you just started it a few days ago though. 

Its pretty neat, every few days or so we have some excitement in here...either someone is o-ing or testing...I think Jchic and mamma are going to be o-ing when Daisy and I will be testing...I love our little thread :hugs:


----------



## Popcorn

Cool :) so i'm right behind you guys with ov on cd16 normally and a 29 day cycle :) xxx well, not in terms of CD, but in terms of cycle length :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Me too, I love this thread!


----------



## Popcorn

DaisyQ said:


> Popcorn, if you are on CD 6, you can be cycle buddies with Mamma and Jchic, who are also right around there...They have been quiet today - I know Jchic is busy at work. Speaking of which, I better go do some!

Yey! Sounds good! I will make sure to say hi :happydance: xxx



1cre8tivgrl said:


> Its pretty neat, every few days or so we have some excitement in here...either someone is o-ing or testing...I think Jchic and mamma are going to be o-ing when Daisy and I will be testing...I love our little thread :hugs:

Eeek! I'm excited to be part of this thread! xxx


----------



## new37

Hey Ladies! Feeling optimistic today! 

Just hung out with gf for lunch at work and she's just about to have her baby. She told me she had almost no warning signs before she had a pos preg test. Does anyone get ovulation pain? I dont and i've also heard some people feel implantation... i'm CD20 right now and fingers tightly crossed!!! I also feel like i really cant tell the difference with cm and man-goo (love that term one of you came up with!!!). But i have heard of people using primrose oil to improve cm... ? Need to help the swimmers along!

Also - does anyone have an opinion on when to start doing preg test? My cycle is around 30 days long - according to CBFM, ov days were 14 & 15. My periods are not spot-on time or anything (no pun intended).


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Girls I am worried...my cervix went from Medium firm this morning to now High and soft...do you think I haven't o'd yet?? I mean my temps and the monitor all say I have but why would my cervix finally decide to go high, its been medium since my first high on the monitor...ahhhh!! Help!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey New!

How many days post ovulation are you? I can't remember ... are you charting?

I never noticed ovulation pain before, but I did have some cramping on Sunday night that I think must have been ovulation pain. I've never been pregnant so I don't know about implantation pain, but I've heard there can be cramping.

I too have issues differentiating between CM and man goo. Today is the first day during my fertile period that I didn't use a softcup after BDing and so today I have a lot of SOMETHING coming out. I know it just can't be mine - has to be his - but it's watery and makes me question if I for sure O'ed. The one thing I really do like about the soft cups is that it keeps all the man goo contained (along with some of my stuff) and then after a couple hours I can "dump" it, for lack of a better word, and then I know that anything new that comes out is all mine. Also, and this is TOTALLY TMI - but I find that when I have man goo coming out, I feel very smelly down there. It grosses me out and I feel like other people must be able to smell it too! I think this is my #1 reason for liking the soft cup because I really eliminates the man goo odor!

As for EPO, this is my second cycle taking it and I really did notice more days of fertile CM this month. I started with 3000 mg and then took it down to 2000mg (I was afraid 3000 was too much, even though that's the recommended dosage on the bottle).


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Girls I am worried...my cervix went from Medium firm this morning to now High and soft...do you think I haven't o'd yet?? I mean my temps and the monitor all say I have but why would my cervix finally decide to go high, its been medium since my first high on the monitor...ahhhh!! Help!

Oh Creative - I really wouldn't worry too much. I don't rely too much on cervical position... I really don't know how reliable it is. The position in particular can vary throughout the day. Are you sure it's soft soft?? 

I REALLY think you O'ed. If you are uncertain, I guess you can BD again! One more time... it's time to celebrate.. c'mon - (it's a song).


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, 

welcome to popcorn :)

I am on cd25 still only getting highs, i try to read my sticks too, but to be honest my sticks look the same now as they did when i was getting lows. i wonder if i am having one of those cycles where you just don't ovulate?..... Kind of regretting stopping the agnus castus as it has clearly made for a long cycle this month. so far we have BD on the last three of my highs (last three day's) - we are both getting worn out LOL, so having a break tonight. I don't think having a break tonight will matter even if we do get a peak tommorow morning we will just have :sex: tommorow evening..

will let you know what my stick says tommorow , fingers crossed it will be a peak..... i am struggling with knowing when i ovulate after the first peak, i don't get cramps and can't temp as i am a restless sleeper.

Dawn


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know they say to check it at the same time each day because it does move, its very soft...my cervix is usually only like that on my 2 peak days, and I was surprised it wasn't this month.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hmm, not sure Cre8tive. There is a member on this forum (alias is 254) and her little profile description reads "chief cervix checker," which I think is so funny - but maybe you should ask her! Or start a new thread? I'm not a huge cervix checker myself, I often don't remember to check it and when I do, I'm kind of guessing at position.

Hi Dawnlouise! How many total highs have you had so far? I feel like you haven't had that many yet.. ? I think Cre8tive had like 5 before she got a peak? Not sure... I wouldn't stress too much over the many highs, and I think you are totally fine to take a break tonight. From what I've read, Agnus Castus or Vitex is great for regulating long cycles, and it sounds like soy may really help too. Is it ok to do both together? I think you will still get your peak, don't worry. If you want to get really obsessive like me, you can do OPKs (cheap ones from Amazon or Ebay) in the evening to make sure you don't miss the LH surge, but I think it's pretty rare to completely miss it.


----------



## DaisyQ

OH, and as for being a restless sleeper... what do you mean? That you move around a lot or that you get up a lot during the night or have problems with insomnia?

I'm a pretty restless sleeper myself. I usually get up 1-2 times a night to pee, adjust the room temperature, get a drink of water, etc. And some nights I just can't get back to sleep and I'm up for 1-2 hours watching 3am TV. And look at my temps! Pretty dang steady. I would considering giving temping a try. If you see SUPER erratic temps, then maybe it's not for you. I think the most important thing is taking it at the same time every day. A good strategy is to set an alarm for a little earlier than you would naturally wake up. I set an alarm for 7am. Sometimes I wake up on my own a little before 7 and I'll take it at 6:30 or 6:45, but I really try to fall back asleep and take it at 7.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Daisy, 

I believe that you can't do agnus castus and soy together. I worry about soy as i have read some people have side effects, not that they are horrensous but bad headaches etc.... guess i don't know enough about it yet. I think if i started using opk's i would just get obsessed LOL - although i love my monitor i do find it stresses me out somethimes (like now!). I have had four highs so far, but in the last four months of using the monitor i have never had a high this late - guess each month i different.

In terms of restless sleeping, i wake about three times a night, needing a wee, too hot, too cold etc, just not able to settle - think it is a pattern i am in. i may get a thermometer and give it a go.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, I think each month is just different. Four highs is not that many yet. 

Watch, you will probably get your peak tomorrow! Just as you were stressing about not getting any highs, and then BAM, you got a high the next day!


----------



## happyh29

hello ladies!

please may i join your thread?

i am new to the site and this is my second cycle using CBFM.

Last cyle was 42 days. no peaks only high cd 13 - cd 26.

got my first high today cd7.

thanking you.... trying toread through some of the posts. you ladies are a font of knowledge. i just thought at first i would pee on a stick, then bd and be preggers!!! oh how time has changed that!!
xxx


----------



## new37

Dawnlouise - sorry i might have missed it somewhere but how long have you been using the CBFM... i had lots of highs and no lows, but it's only my first month so apparently 1st it's just getting to know you.... somewhere i think i read it takes about 3 months to be really in sync with you....

DaisyQ - i'm not charting but thinking about starting. I was trying to watch my cervial position a few months back but found it varied so much. Plus my CM.... i don't know. I'm just not sure, at least for, me it seems likes it can be stringy one day, white the next, water the next (sorry TMI) - i just thought i better not watch it - it seems so unreliable... 

I'm not sure about my cycle... it has varied since i went off the pill a year ago, from about 28-35 days. It's kinda the reason i liked the sound of CBFM. But this is month 1 with CBFM said high from day 6-13, peak 14 & 15. THen lows.... today is day 20. When should i preg test?


----------



## new37

LOL - Happy, i know how you feel. I had no idea it would take a while. I sat with a gf of mine the other day who doesn't know we're TTC and she said to me ".... i just don't know how anyone ever has trouble concieving....." as we watched her three kids bite our ankles. And i thought - wow.... everyone has really different experiences.... not to mention a mild 'i want to punch you in the face'-type feeling..... (totally kidding)....


----------



## happyh29

i wouldnt have been kidding about punching her in the face i would have TOTALLY wanted to!!!!

hee hee :shrug: only human!!

im trying not to get TOO obsessed. I cant temp - i work shifts and on call so its a nightmare,

but trying to use EWCM, OPK and CBFM.


lovely to meet you :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome to all the newbies - welcome HappyH! Glad to see you found your way over here.

*New & Dawnlouise* - I think charting is so helpful, I really do. Tracking CM seems confusing at first and it's not always clear cut as it can sometimes change throughout the day, or you can even have "transitional" CM that is kinda creamy, kinda stretchy - it IS a little confusing. I highly recommend the book, Taking Charge of Your Fertility - there are even pictures of CM! Unless I'm sure what my CM is like, I don't note my CM on my fertility chart. That said, if I'm not sure, but think it *might* be EW or watery, I BD just in case. Cervical position I think is really tricky, at least for me. I mainly check around ovulation time to see if it is getting higher and softer, then lower and firmer. 

As for when you should test - if you peaked on CD 14/15, then I would test no earlier than CD 26. It is still WAY too early, only 5 or 6 DPO (days past ovulation). Even better to test on CD 28 or 29.


----------



## happyh29

ladies whats the normal variance for first high day?

i have gone from cd 13 -----cd 7. and thats with a average 42 day cycle.

im really happy to find this thread. i just love POAS and CBFM. i love over analyzing the stick as well!!

xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy, I've only used the CBFM 2 cycles so far, but I started getting highs on CD 13 this month, and CD 15 last month (29-30 day cycle).


----------



## mammawannabe

like always you ladies have been busy today! i always have plenty to read and catch up on when i wake. :coffee:

Welcome newbies. POPcorn! nice to see you on here, i've been with you on other threads! yay! Me, you and jchic are cycle buddies! I'm on cd5 today, you cd6 and jchic is cd7!! Last month i only went from low to peak with no high days. I ov on cd17 last month and i generally have a 28d cycle....

new37~ i HATE when people are so nieve about TTC..i totally wouldn't be joking about punching her in the face also...:haha: I work with a bunch of girls who are always bragging about getting preggo on the first try. grrrr!

Happy~ i work night shift also, so i can't temp. I generally just use the cbfm and cm as a guide also. fx

AF has finally left the building...guess i'll see if i need to poas tomm or not. Last cycle it asked for a test on cd6. Keep you updated!

FX to creative and Daisy....happy tww!:happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Mamma I missed you! Glad AF has left the building! I O'ed on CD 18 last month, so this month the CBFM didn't ask me for a stick until CD 9...


----------



## new37

Love reading everyone's messages!!! 

This might be a stupid question but when i get AF (which i hope i won't) if i get it in the night and i POAS at round 7 each morning - i hold down the m button on CBFM in the morning and set as day 1 right? If i get it say Monday at lunchtime - i would hit the m button the NEXT morning right - that would be day 1 or 2?


----------



## DaisyQ

The instructions say that would be day one, but since I'm charting, I consider first day of AF to be day one, and I want the monitor to be consistent with my chart, otherwise it's way too confusing. So if I get AF in the afternoon or evening, the next day I set the CBFM to day 2.


----------



## Popcorn

mammawannabe said:


> Welcome newbies. POPcorn! nice to see you on here, i've been with you on other threads! yay! Me, you and jchic are cycle buddies! I'm on cd5 today, you cd6 and jchic is cd7!! Last month i only went from low to peak with no high days. I ov on cd17 last month and i generally have a 28d cycle....

Hi babe! Yey! Back on a thread together! How long have you been using then CBFM? 

Best of luck this cycle creative and daisy! 

Hi to everyone else! xxx


----------



## happyh29

hey all.

im totally scratching my head today.

My first stick was requested cd7. but i normally have a 42day cycle and after reading everyone elses posts that's not normal!!!

anyhoo im going to pretend its normal - even though its clearly not- and bd every other day just in case.

lots of love and baby dust x


----------



## Popcorn

Hi happy :hugs: not sure as it's my first month using it. But I think from what I've heard, it will ask you later once it gets to know you (2nd or 3rd month). How long have you been using it? If it's your first month than that's normal xxx


----------



## jchic

CD8 for me and low on the monitor. So funny how your body changes each month right? 
How are you all today??? xoxo


----------



## happyh29

hey hon,

i am on my second cycle with CBFM this month,

on high and my OPK is totally totally bright white!!!

so its cd8 and its my second day high.

I dont have a CLUE whats going on - i have a 42 day cycle so not sure what its playing at.

going to try and BD every other day

x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls :hi: I just went to the loo and noticed some ewcm when I wiped...but I've already o'd....strange! My cervix is still really soft too.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies!

Just tried to post but it didn't go through - argh!

Jchic, good to hear from you - I've missed you! Don't stress - looking at your charts, there have been other months you've gotten your first high later on in the cycle. I'm sure you'll get a high by the weekend! I know you must be anxious to start the love fest - it'll be here before you know it. xxoo

Happy, maybe you'll just O early this time around and have a shorter cycle! FX that's what it is. Some ladies do get a prolonged period of highs before they peak. I guess what that means is that you are having a prolonged estrogen surge. If your cycles are irregular and you are not 100% sure you are actually ovulating (confirmed by charting), it could be estrogen dominance (I'm not sure what that means exactly - but you could be secreting too much estrogen, which might mess with your other hormones or something like that). I don't want to scare you, because it might totally be normal, but if you are noticing very long or irregular cycles, etc., it might be something to look into. 

Creative, I had "watery" CM yesterday, and I'm so sure I already O'ed. I can't be sure it was CM, could have been man goo... Could that be the case for you too? I've read that it's normal to have "patches" of fertile CM after the fertile period because I think the follicle starts to secrete estrogen or something like that...

AFM, feeling not 100% today. I'm so sick of feeling sick. I had a bad cold in October, a flu like reaction to the flu shot at the end of October, and then got sick again in late November! Ugh! Really bad stuffy nose. Otherwise, I'm pretty good. Just wish I could be home for a TV day, on the couch with a few naps mingled in.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Nope, mine is not man goo...we haven't dtd since yesterday morning and this was definitely ewcm. I am having some watery cm off and on too, as well as creamy...what a mixed up mess I am today :haha: I am usually pretty dry after o, hope this is a good sign! 

How is your cervix today Daisy? Still firm?

Don't worry Jchic, one month I did'nt get my 1st high until CD16!! And I still ended up o-ing at my normal time. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yep, still firm over here!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, 

Day 26 for me and still only high, i think the monitor has gone crazy this month, or my cycles have (one or the other LOL)..... I am now resigned to the fact that i may not get a peak (New37 - this is my fourth month using the monitor). the downside to not knowing when i may ovulate is that i will not know when to expect AF. We are sticking with SMEP this time anyway, so hopefully i will cover bases, we will just have to have :sex: right up to Af since i don't know ovulation day..... of course, all this said and i may get a peak tommorow (we will see!). only three more testing days and the monitor will have had it's 20 sticks. i just hope that it does not give me an automatic peak on day 28 and 29 because those are the last sticks for this run (that is if my understanding is correct and i only use 20 sticks maximum!)

I am now quite chilled out about the ttc , i have been thourgh varying emotions each month and now on the 11 month, i guess i am just reisgned to accepting that it is going to happen when it happens.

Hope you ladies are all well.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hiya Dawn, really hoping you will get your peak tomorrow!

I don't think the monitor would give you an automatic peak... 

I think your strategy of SMEP to cover your bases is a good one. :thumbup:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

More ewcm...ugh now I am starting to question if I did o...wish I had more sticks to pee on! Going to try to dtd again tonight, DH is tired and pitching a fit though :(


----------



## DaisyQ

It's probably a good idea, until you get you crosshairs. 

I dus read however, that after ovulation the follicle secretes both estrogen and progesterone, and EWCM can result from the estrogen. Mine was transitional today - mostly creamy, but a little stretchy.


----------



## happyh29

hello ladies :hugs:


so today i awake day cd9. TONS of EWCM and now a very vey strong OPK. high on CBFM.


We BD on cd 7 and now i am totally going to get my OH home from work early tonight to DTD.

I didnt get peak on CBFM though and as i never seem to get 100% dark OPK i would normally be pretty sure Ovulation is about to occur.

When would you say was best to bd now? every day for a few days?

xxx

ps sorry about tons of questions i have never ovulated this early before. I know it may be a false surge and i dont Ov but i have to try xx


----------



## Popcorn

Hi babe :hugs: when do you normally OV? If you see lots of EWCM and are getting + OPKs and Highs, I would BD either every day, or if you normally OV on cd16 or beyond, every other day if doing it every day would be too much. xxx

Does that even make sense? :haha:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

woo hoo!! Happy it definitely sound like you are about to o,if your having a positive opk but no peak yet than I would say you have another 2-3 days until you o, so yes get OH home early and bd tonight!! If you are able I would do every day, most likely you'll get your peak tomorrow!! :)

Well FF gave me dashed crosshairs and I know it was because my cp was never high, any who it said I o'd when I thought I did so yay!! Yeterdays EWCM was nothing related to o. Phew!!


----------



## happyh29

Thanks ladies!!!!

i am totally confused by such earliness but am going to BD every day until OH runs away!!!

i hop i dont OV on the 16th i will wear him out by then!!!

just looked at my OPK and its strong. also i had pains in my tummy late last night.

fingers crossed!! whoop!!! would have loved a peak on CBFM 

xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi everyone!

Jchic, what's cooking?

Mamma, mrs b? You guys are so quiet!

Popcorn, new, dawnlouise?

Happy, I have a question about your opk. You said it's positive, but also that you never get a true positive... Is the line 100% as dark as the control line, or darker? I'm just asking because I've seen a lot of other women on here consider it a + opk when the line is there, very visible, but yet not as dark as the control line... ? I just ask too because if it were a true +, I think you would also get a peak reading on the monitor. I think time will tell. You could also try doing the opk in the afternoon, that's what I do. LH is usually stronger in the afternoon or evening. 

Cre8tive! So happy you got your crosshairs. I got mine too. Cycle twins once again! For some reason I really think this is your month!


----------



## new37

Hey girls! 

I'm so anxious waiting to test.... i feel little mild mentral like feelings in my lower abdomen but it's day 22 and could be just AF prep going on. I can't say that ive ever paid sooooo much attention to what i feel down there so i don't even really know what's normal for me!

About the Ov testing - looking for a peak and so on - i wonder if it has anything to do with the time of day you are testing? I always test 1st thing in the morning but they say doing it that way i could miss a peak....?

I have another CBFM question - i have 9 sticks left from my last box of sticks. The directions say not to use sticks from two different boxes... seriously, wtf? They are $50/box here.... what should i do?


----------



## ttc_lolly

New - I personally feel that's all just a con to make you buy more sticks! I'll certainly be using any leftovers that I may have :thumbup:

Do you ladies know if in the first cycle of using the CBFM it'll just assume you have regular length cycles and just request the 10 sticks? Reason I ask is because my cycles are pretty long (average between 36-43)but I took soy this cycle to try get O to happen earlier and get my cycle length down. I got peaks on CD11 &12 but am panickinh now that they were false reads caused by the soy maybe :wacko:

Anyway the monitor has had 10 sticks off me now and isn't requesting anymore. I don't want to miss a true ovulation, so might have to go back to my OPKs if it isn't going to ask me to test!


----------



## jchic

Hey All! 

Sorry for being a bit MIA this week! My DH best friend passed away on Monday so we have the wake yesterday and today, funeral tomorrow. Only 29. So sad! He had a heart condition since he was very little and had 5 open heart surgeries and was A-OK for like 10 years. He was sick with the flu, and went to the ER as a precaution, and as he was getting his discharge papers, he passed. They think the Flu was too much for his heart to handle. Its been a REALLY rough week, ugh :( God always takes the very best though, right?
Anyway, I got my first high this cycle on the CBFM - I am on CD9 and definitely have watery CM! WOOP WOOP!

How is everyone? Daisy and Creativ - are you in your 2ww?
Popcorn! So happy you joined us on this thread!
Mamma - how are you looking over there cycle buddy?!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Cre8tive! So happy you got your crosshairs. I got mine too. Cycle twins once again! For some reason I really think this is your month!

Really? What makes you think that? Your chart looks awesome hun with a nice climbing temp! :thumbup: I have that cm you had yesterday, white and creamy and strethcy, in between creamy and ewcm.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

another high for me (day 27) normally by now i am in my 2ww. My CM has gone from EWCm to creamy and then to EWCM againg, now it's a bit of both?????????
My sticks look like they did on my low day's so i don't know what's going on..... oh well, chalking this up to an off cycle and try again next time (the problem with no peak is i will have no idea when Af is arriving, fun hey!

How is everyone else

Dawn


----------



## new37

i'm sooooo sorry for your lose jchic. Thats aweful! My heart goes out to you and your hubby!!!


----------



## mammawannabe

Hello ladies! I'm so sorry i've been MIA...i've been working alot and starting the wedding planning! eeek! Plus i'm in my boring AF-Ov tww and it's boring over here. 

Jchic~ omg! I'm am so sorry for your loss. that is so tough to deal with. :cry: I will keep you guys in my prayers! 

i'm on cd7 ~ still hasn't asked me for a test yet! i don't usually OV until cd16-17..


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh jchic :( I am so sorry hun, wow that's too young to die!! *hugs* and prayers for the families affected :hugs2:

Mamma...it always asks me on CD9 for the 1st time and I o on CD17 or CD18 most of the time. So I'm sure either today or tomorrow you'll get to poas! :D I understand the boring stage, ugh...I swear that's worse than the 2ww!!

AFM I had a little more ewcm yesterday...so weird!! I had some cramps around dinner time and I didn't sleep very well last night, I almost always fall asleep and stay asleep all night most of the time without even waking...so don't know what was up last night. :shrug: I also have a stuffy nose Daisy but I've had a mild sore throat for 2 weeks now, my kids got a cold and its lingering, not one of us can shake it so I think maybe its part of that? I'm not reading to much into it though!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, 

how are you all? I don't work Friday's so have been to visit my dad today, had my winter car tyres put on (just in time for the snow since it is coming down fast now! .... soon there should be enough to make a snowman :xmas7: ) I am soon to go visit my mum and nanna ..... guess i am doing an remarkable job of avoiding studying my A level psychology work LOL :D

After 6 days of high readings i tested today and got a LOW :growlmad: and my cervix feels high now, and creamy mucus too :-( 

Does not getting a peak mean i did not ovulate this cycle?, We BD on Cd 7, 8, 10 , 13, 16 , 20, 22, 23, 24 and 26. I am on CD 28 today - CD 22 - 27 were HIgh day's. Do you think we have dtd often enough? - guess it may be irrelavant anyway if i did not peak. I am so annoyed this cycle. As far as i know two things were different this cycle... Firstly i was on antibiotics 2 weeks ago for an infected tooth / gum and the second thing is i did not take the agnus castus. - i assume one of these things (or maybe both) have affected my cycle. 

If i did not peak then when do i count days past ovulation so i know when to expect AF (or will it just creep up on me and suprise me! ?) normally my luteal phase is between 13 and 14 days (after the first peak), would i count it from today since it is a low day?

If you were me would you :sex: every other day till AF just in case i have not ovulated now, but do so later.... would every other day be enough (we are kind of following SMEP but i know that says to dtd three days in a row after a peak, but since my monitor won't ask for sticks any longer i won't know if i have a later peak (can't get any OPK's in time for this cycle now!)... i could reset my monitor to CD6 and keep using more sticks, but i can't help thinking it would be a waste of money on sticks and i also am not too keen on resetting the monitor after 4 months since i am sure it is now learning about me and my cycles..... oh, i don't know what to do..... I know i said i was taking a relaxed approach this month, but maybe i lied LOL......

sorry so many questions.

Dawn


----------



## happyh29

hey all :)


Dawn - kudos for the bd schedule!!!! if i were you i would bd for another day then break ...good luck.



*****got my first ever PEAK on CBFM today*** cd10. i normally ave 42 day cycles. am so so happy. i have had positive OPK yest and today. 

bd on cd7.9,10 and will bd every day while work allows xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies, 

Sorry for being so MIA the last couple of days. It's been VERY busy at work.

Jchic, I'm so, so sorry. It's so sad to lose someone so young. My heart goes out to you and all affected. 

Dawn, I think every other day should cover all the bases. It's enough. I'm sorry you didn't see any peaks this time - it could be that you peaked, but in the afternoon, so the CBFM missed it. Or I guess it could mean that you didn't peak, or haven't peaked YET. It's really hard to know, isn't it. I think by BDing every other, you should be OK. Don't get too caught up in DPO - cause you just can't know, all you can do is wait for AF to (hopefully NOT) show up. Stay positive - I read lots of reviews of the CBFM on Amazon where ladies never got a peak, got got preggo anyway!

Mamma - wedding planning!! OOH fun, fun. I want to hear the details once you've made some decisions about it. Bet you'll get a prompt to test soon

Cre8tive, how's it going? I don't know why I think it's your month... I guess because all these weird things are happening like high cervix etc., and I just think that *different* is good. As for my stuffy nose - it developed into a full blown cold, so I'm not attributing to an early pregnancy symptom.

Happy, so happy for your peak! Get down to it!

Mrs. B - are you out there? How's it going??

Hello New and anyone else I might have forgotten..

AFM - not much to report. 4 DPO and temps are steady at 98 degrees. Trying not to symptom spot this month, at least not YET! I have what are turning out to be typical symptoms for me at this part of cycle - somewhat tender boobs and lots of burping! Just think it's a normal hormonal thing. I'm feeling kind of pessimistic about this cycle not sure why. We BD'ed like crazy, but I just don't think it's going to happen just yet. It's getting harder to be around women who are preggo or with babies. I had to cover a maternity floor today, and that was tough. I was so jealous of this woman who was hospitalized for severe morning sickness! Just trying to breathe and have faith it will eventually happen when it's right. Anyway - that's all I got! TWW is kinda boring!


----------



## Popcorn

Hi girls! :hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower:

I'm on cd10 and still getting lows on my CBFM (first cycle using it) I normally have a 29-30 day cycle, when can I expect to see my first high? xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Popcorn said:


> Hi girls! :hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower:
> 
> I'm on cd10 and still getting lows on my CBFM (first cycle using it) I normally have a 29-30 day cycle, when can I expect to see my first high? xxx

Hey popcorn! Everyone is different, but I tendvto ovulate on the later side, and get my first highs on cd 13-15. My cycle is also 29-30 days. Some people will ovulate a little earlier.


----------



## Mrs.B.

:HI:

Hope all you girls are doing well. Ive been visiting family today so I have driven for like 6 hours, Im so tired! 

bit of a mishap on the way home, 2 very sharp bends one after another that I didnt know where there, plus ice = suspected whiplash :(

2 days until I can start my clomid! Super excited, although a bit worried about it not being at the begining of my cycle.

:kiss:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Oh no Mrs B, hope your okay..... we have just been on a long drive and we were up in the hills was a bit hair raising at times. Good luck with the clomid.

Popcorn - as Daisy says everyone is different, my cycles are super long so i can't comment since i don't get highs till quite late (at least this time round anyway!). Hopefully you will see a high soon. 

and as for me - nothing to report, guess i am in a two week wait, if indeed i ovulated at all...... although i am now al ready for xmas so at least this is a good thing, and the two week wait will be full of xmas celebrations and family so shall be nice


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh no! I hope you are ok Mrs. B!!! How scary!!

Popcorn I had my first high on CD14 but I don't o until CD17-18.
How is everyone else doing? Its been quiet in here lately!

I have had some super creamy white CM, never before seen anything like it! Wow! It must be from the FertileCM I am taking! Do any of you know if forgetfulness is a symptom in the 2ww...I can not get over all the crazy things I'm forgetting the past 2 days, so not like me at all!! DH even said he's starting to worry about me :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative! That sounds like pregnancy brain to me! I too am having super creamy, white cm. Not too much else to report!


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. B! Hope you are ok. Super excited for you to start Clomid. 

How is everyone else? It IS super quiet in here!


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, wanna know something funny? If we are preggo, our due date is September 3 - Labor Day! How perfect is that!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Creative, wanna know something funny? If we are preggo, our due date is September 3 - Labor Day! How perfect is that!

Where did you figure that out hun? I did a few online and I kept getting Sept. 1st. Its so sad I do this every month when I get AF to see what my "due date" would be :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

It's what fertility friend tells me. It's probably a paid version special tool.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

FF moved my crosshairs :hissy:


----------



## happyh29

hello all, 

just some general advice ......as per usual i am confused!!!!; 

cd 8 on CBFM - went to HIGH 
CD 9 CBFM high and positive opk 
cd 10 CBFM PEAK and positive opk 
cd 11 CBFM peak and positive OPK 
cd 12 CBFM High and neg OPK 
cd 13 CBFM low and neg OPK 


do you think i ovulated CD 11? 

and how regularily should we BD now just in case? 

i have never ever ovulated this early before. Its second CBFM month and i normally have 42 day cycles 

i dont temp due to shifts xx

xx


----------



## DaisyQ

You probably ovulated on cd 10 or 11. Impossible to nail it down exactly, especially without charting. If you are worried youvhscrnt actually ovulated, and I cam understand why, with such long cycles, then I would continue to BD every other day. GL!


----------



## happyh29

thank you!
xx


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> FF moved my crosshairs :hissy:

What? Bizarro! I think it is from that one lower temp. If you discarded it, crosshairs would probably move back. I think you're still ok even if you did o on cd 19. You bd'ed on cd 17 and 18, right ?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know they are not right, I'm going to manually move them. Not sure why but my temps have been wacky this month! And since o they have been really low too :shrug: 

Just had a peak at your chart hun....possible implantation dip yesterday??? :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

happyh29 said:


> hello all,
> 
> just some general advice ......as per usual i am confused!!!!;
> 
> cd 8 on CBFM - went to HIGH
> CD 9 CBFM high and positive opk
> cd 10 CBFM PEAK and positive opk
> cd 11 CBFM peak and positive OPK
> cd 12 CBFM High and neg OPK
> cd 13 CBFM low and neg OPK
> 
> 
> do you think i ovulated CD 11?
> 
> and how regularily should we BD now just in case?
> 
> i have never ever ovulated this early before. Its second CBFM month and i normally have 42 day cycles
> 
> i dont temp due to shifts xx
> 
> xx

I agree with Daisy, I think you may have o'd on CD10 or 11. You usually o anywhere from 24-36 hours from your 1st positive OPK.


----------



## jchic

Hi Everyone! How was the weekend? I hope good for you all :)
Wow, so much catching up to do!
How are you Mrs B?
Mamma - did you O yet?
Daisy and Cre8tiv - you guys sound like prego pants to me this month! WOOHOO! When are you testing?
How are you popcorn and happy?

AFM - Cycle day 13 and am on my 4th high day today. Went to doc for my ultrasound for cd13 on femara....looks like I will ovulate tomorrow or day after and he said there are 3 HUGE eggs, but the dominant one is on the left, so I will most likely O from there. WOOHOOO!!!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi everyone, 

I am kind of in a two week wait now i guess, so not much to say from me other than Hello 

jchic, that is great re you being due to ovulate, brillinat news.

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jchic - I'm good thankyou, Just in limbo, but tonight is the night I start my Clomid ... excited much :happydance: Congrat on your eggs :)

:hi: everyone


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yay!! Mrs. B, exciting!!! :D How long do you take it, just a few days a month right? HOpe this will be your month hun, you definitely deserve it!! 

3 big eggs...wow!! Awesome news Jchic....does that mean possible triplets??? :D

I have nothing going on with me today either, this has been a pretty boring 2ww...not much of anything to analyze and today I'm in such a bad mood...PMS sign...probably! :(

I had planned on testing on Christmas morning but DH found out last night and said he doesn't want me to because I was all upset on Thanksgiving and I let it ruin my day (which I did not...I was upset for a few hours but that was it). So he doesn't want me to test until after Christmas now...what is he mad?!!! LOL I don't know now...maybe I'll test on Christmas eve?? Are you still planning to test on Christmas Daisy?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hello everybody!

Jchic, so good to hear from you - you sound very upbeat at your news of 3 huge eggs! Yay eggs! So you go back in a few days to confirm O, or was that it? So nice for you to have this OB/GYN who is so proactive. I swear, if he delivered at Barnabas I'd switch!

Hey there Creative! Yep, still planning on testing on Christmas, and reeeeeeally hoping Santa has a gift for me. The 25th is also our 6 month wedding anniversary. Just feel like it should be a happy/lucky day. If it's BFN, I'll get over it. I'm usally pretty good at rebounding. I'll be bummed for a little bit, but no tears usually. Especially as I have that appointment set up with the RE in January. I have a really hard time waititng to test. Every month I test later and later - but last month I tested on 10 or 11 DPO, and if I test on xmas it will be 13 DPO! I feel like I should really know by then. Well hopefully. I also started low dose apsirin and progesterone cream... I guess I feel like I should just throw everything at it this cycle since next cycle I will be seeing the RE, and will probably not be able to start trying new things without messing up bloodwork etc. As for that dip yesterday... not sure! I guess it could be implantation dip, but it was a small one. More likely, I think it was a luteal phase estrogen surge which can lower the temp. I also had a bit of EWCM yesterday which is consistent with higher estrogen. What I'd REALLY like to see is a triphasic chart! Please Santa, please?

Otherwise, not really feeling any different. No major symptoms - same as last time - tender boobs, some burping etc., but I think these are just normal luteal phase symptoms for me.

Hope all is well with everyone! New - don't you test soon??


----------



## DaisyQ

And YAY Mrs. B! Yay for clomid!


----------



## Mrs.B.

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Yay!! Mrs. B, exciting!!! :D How long do you take it, just a few days a month right? HOpe this will be your month hun, you definitely deserve it!!
> 
> 3 big eggs...wow!! Awesome news Jchic....does that mean possible triplets??? :D
> 
> I have nothing going on with me today either, this has been a pretty boring 2ww...not much of anything to analyze and today I'm in such a bad mood...PMS sign...probably! :(
> 
> I had planned on testing on Christmas morning but DH found out last night and said he doesn't want me to because I was all upset on Thanksgiving and I let it ruin my day (which I did not...I was upset for a few hours but that was it). So he doesn't want me to test until after Christmas now...what is he mad?!!! LOL I don't know now...maybe I'll test on Christmas eve?? Are you still planning to test on Christmas Daisy?

Thanks hun, yes just a few days, I'll be taking it days 2-6 , hope it works [-o&lt; Doc did say not to expect to O on first round, but I will still hope

I'd test if I was due to, i wouldnt be able to help myself


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My AF is due on Christmas eve.


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Jchic, so good to hear from you - you sound very upbeat at your news of 3 huge eggs! Yay eggs! So you go back in a few days to confirm O, or was that it? So nice for you to have this OB/GYN who is so proactive. I swear, if he delivered at Barnabas I'd switch!
> 
> Hey there Creative! Yep, still planning on testing on Christmas, and reeeeeeally hoping Santa has a gift for me. The 25th is also our 6 month wedding anniversary. Just feel like it should be a happy/lucky day. If it's BFN, I'll get over it. I'm usally pretty good at rebounding. I'll be bummed for a little bit, but no tears usually. Especially as I have that appointment set up with the RE in January. I have a really hard time waititng to test. Every month I test later and later - but last month I tested on 10 or 11 DPO, and if I test on xmas it will be 13 DPO! I feel like I should really know by then. Well hopefully. I also started low dose apsirin and progesterone cream... I guess I feel like I should just throw everything at it this cycle since next cycle I will be seeing the RE, and will probably not be able to start trying new things without messing up bloodwork etc. As for that dip yesterday... not sure! I guess it could be implantation dip, but it was a small one. More likely, I think it was a luteal phase estrogen surge which can lower the temp. I also had a bit of EWCM yesterday which is consistent with higher estrogen. What I'd REALLY like to see is a triphasic chart! Please Santa, please?
> 
> Otherwise, not really feeling any different. No major symptoms - same as last time - tender boobs, some burping etc., but I think these are just normal luteal phase symptoms for me.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone! New - don't you test soon??

Hey you!!! No I dont go back in a few days - my eggs measured pretty large, so no need since he is positive I will O in no more than 48 hours.
How are you feeling? You may be prego this month! Your chart looks really good. Are you going to test on Christmas? How AWESOME would a Christmas BFP be? WOOT!
Cre8tive - You are totally fine with your bd schedule and O! I agree with Daisy, I bet that they moved the crosshairs because of that one temp. My temps have been a bit weird too, so dont stress. So you are going to test on the 26th?
Mrs B - Nice on Clomid!This is my first cycle of Femara, which is like the lighter version of Clomid and its great. NO side effects and it definitely plumps up your eggies so they are big and shiny!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No I'm not waiting to test until after Christmas...I don't care what DH says :haha: I will either test on Christmas eve or Christmas morning.


----------



## DaisyQ

BIG and SHINY eggs! I LOVE IT! Can't wait to see the RE and get some help.

Thanks for saying my chart looks good. I agree, but it looked good last month too, you know? Just not feeling it, don't know why. Hope I'm wrong though. Yes - going to test on Christmas. AF is due either xmas eve or xmas day - but who KNOWS since I added a million things this cycle, I have no idea. In any case, I will be 13 DPO and I feel like that's long enough to wait to test..


----------



## jchic

Agreed! That is definitely long enough. You are going to get a HUGE Christmas surprise I bet!
I am praying for your Christmas miracle :)
xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchic - me TOOO!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ladies - I'm spotting. ??!! In the 4 cycles since I'm off the pill I've never spotted this early, usually on days 10 or 11 dpo, but not on day 7 dpo. So far it's very tiny amounts, only see it when I wipe. Like just small dots of blood, smaller than a pencil eraser. ??? I want to think it's implantation bleeding, but don't want to get my hopes up. Commuting right now, and feel like there's more, but can't check until I get home. PRAYING it's IB and not AF super early.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh my gosh!!!! Its got to be IB hun, AF would not show at 7dpo!!! Eeeeee!!!!! :D :D So excited for you!!!!!! You might not want to get your hopes up, I completely understand so I'll get them up for you! :haha:


----------



## jchic

OMG you are Pregoooooooooooooo!!!!!! Holy Macarol! What was your secret this month?!


----------



## DaisyQ

Please let's not count this chickie before it's hatched, literally!

I really, really hope this is it. I might test a day early now, on Christmas eve. I am so rattled!!

I am coo coo crazy lady with everything I tried this cycle. Bd'ed like crazy, preseed, soft cups, epo, fish oil, B50, baby aspirin, progesterone cream....


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

You know, I think I'm going to test on Christmas eve now too, I don't want to be all upset on Christmas day...this way I'll have a day to get all my crying over with and it wont ruin a special day!


----------



## DaisyQ

Stay positive creative! If it's a bfp, you can put it in dh's stocking!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I hope your right hun...I guess I'm not feeling it because I have NO symptoms what so ever! But on the plus side I have no PMS symptoms either...except for being very irritable today, but once I took a nap I was fine!


----------



## DaisyQ

I have no symptoms either. Sore boobs but I get that every month. Hang in there!!! HUGS! I was feeling SOOO pessimistic today too. 

Spotting seems to have stopped for now. Ahhhhhh! These next ~5 days are going to be so suspenseful. I wasn't even feeling the suspense of the 2ww like I normally do, until now.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm so excited for you!!! How awesome would it be if we both got our bfp this month!!! This is the longest 2ww so far, I don't know why!

And now that you know you've implanted the symptoms are really going to start coming!!


----------



## DaisyQ

LOL - Oh stop it, you! I'm really going to try to forget about it. I really don't want to get my hopes up! Did you ever have implantation spotting with Brayden or Kaiya?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Nope, I've been pregnant 3 times (lost my 1st) and didn't have it with any of them...I did however get Implantation cramps with Kaiya...but I don't think I did with the other 2, I wasn't as obsessed about things back then either :haha: It keeps getting worse!! Good thing this will be my last baby :rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, Cre8tive, I'm sorry to hear that you lost the first baby. Sad. I'm sure it makes you really appreciate the healthy babies that came after. FX there is already one more on the way.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks hun, its ok, it was 6 years ago...I wasn't too far along, just 1 day shy of 7 weeks.


----------



## happyh29

cre8tive and daisy i am sooooo excited and hopefull for you.

keeping fingers and toes crossed!!!!


i had a very small glass of red wine last night . needed a treat and i HATE the tww - or two and a half week wait as it usually is for me!!!

xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks Happy!!! :hugs:

I am crampy today! Please let this be implantation cramps!!!! [-o&lt; 4 more days till I test....:wohoo:


----------



## jchic

Daisy and Cre8tiv are gonna be pregoooo this cycle! Happy and everyone else too :)

Quick question my ladies - this is TMI! So yesterday when I went for the ovulation check (they did a vaginal u/s) a few hours later I wanted to check my CM again and it was wet BUT there was like some pieces that looked like wet toilet paper in it. I thought OH NO! Maybe yeast infection, but definitely not. Today when I woke up, that was all gone and it was back to realllyyyy wet CM, kind of eggwhite consistency, but not really.
Do you think it could have been something with the gel they use on the camera for the u/s that gave me that?
Also, I am on CD14 and still highs, NO PEAK yet! WTF. Doc told me I should be ovulating in 2 days or so tops. 
Can someone help me make sense of all this please?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jchic I don't know what that was but I had experienced that this month too...it was so weird...it only last 1 day and seriously thought wow now how did I get toilet paper up there? LOL I've NEVER seen anything like it before but it happened like 2-3 times that day, werid!! I'm going to google it and see what I can find!


----------



## jchic

Really? Ok so I am NOT a crazy person....LOL. Yes google ASAP! Post your results :) xoxo


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So a lot of people went to the doctors and they got treated as if it were a yeast infection but it didn't help them, I dont know about you but mine didn't have any odor and I didn't itch. The girls that got tested for yeast under a microscope said there was no yeast present, stumped the docs (don't you love when that happens!) I only had it happen the one day this month and then it went away. One girl wrote this...I think may also be our problem. 

"I have the same discharge my bf gets grossed out when he starts to finger me and has clumps of what looks like old toliet paper on his fingers. needless to say it kills the mood. I do have my own personal theory on what why this is happening but I just don't know how to fix it.

When I first started my period back we i was 17 I had the same thing going on, but my doctor assured me that it was just my hormones being over active and put me on birth control and since then it has stopped. Once I was 19 I went onto the depo shot which was amazing and still no white discharge but in the last year of having the shot i felt that my hormones and emotions were out of control and I felt "crazy". Since march of 2008 I not been on any sort of birth control and the white clumps are back. I believe that it could be some form of an over active hormone production sorta like when someone has an overactive pituitary gland turns into a giant. But this is just an abundance of feminine hormones that our body just dosen't know what to do with. It seems as when I'm on birth control those prescribed hormones balance out what mine are doing naturally and it could be the same for those girls who start the pill, or a different birth control from what they are used to, to make it over active.

What I have found that makes it worse is sweating, I live in Phoenix and all you do is nothing but sweat your ass off and when I even use the bathroom I can see the white clumps fall off and especially after any workout. and like the rest of you no odor, stickiness, or discolor, just looks like you wiped a moist part of the body with dry toilet paper and it rolls up the paper in little pills and just hangs out there.

What I have done to help it I have gotten some womens multi-vitamins, garlic pills, and any sort of balncer that are made for women. I usually will take a hot bath in some sea salt and scoop it out with my finger while in the hot water. I find that the salt helps kill bacteria and is gentle on your skin. After a bath i don't see it come back until 2-3 days later of if I'm being very active.

So I hope this helps someone. My new doctor is not sure what it is, I am STD free and nothing major has happened to me in that area. so that is how I have come up with my theory I already have! "


----------



## jchic

Interesting....yeah, I only had it yesterday its gone now. No itch, no odor....so weird!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Its so weird...I wouldn't worry too much, if it goes away and there is no other symptoms with it I would say we're fine. Probably a hormonal thing!


----------



## jchic

Really weird....I just was reading online about hostile CM and a postcoital test. Has anyone heard of this type of test? I want to ask my doctor about it! LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

I was reading someone's journal - maybe vestirse's, and she had that too, but only once I think. I think it might have happen the cycle she got preggo. I wouldn't worry about it 

As for your CBFM status, I would just keep bding. It's possible the cbfm will miss your surge. That huge dip today in temps looks promising for impending o. You'll nknow when you o'ed from your temps, even if the monitor never gives you a peak. Hang in there! Just a few more days. I guess if you are really worried about it, the doc could give you a trigger shot to make it happen.


----------



## DaisyQ

I've read about that test. I think it's controversial - not every fertility specialist thinks it's valid.


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> I was reading someone's journal - maybe vestirse's, and she had that too, but only once I think. I think it might have happen the cycle she got preggo. I wouldn't worry about it
> 
> As for your CBFM status, I would just keep bding. It's possible the cbfm will miss your surge. That huge dip today in temps looks promising for impending o. You'll nknow when you o'ed from your temps, even if the monitor never gives you a peak. Hang in there! Just a few more days. I guess if you are really worried about it, the doc could give you a trigger shot to make it happen.

Daisy aka Pregopants - 

So basically I should just chalk it up as nothing. I think because I am a super paranoid freak I am starting to think I have some weird disease. Also, you know when you think about stuff you make your body feel them? thats what I am doing, LOL. 
I asked about a trigger shot and he will only do if its IUI since he says I O on my own...DAMMIT, LOL


----------



## jchic

Daisy - I always wanted to ask you - is that you in your pic? That is a GREAT photo!!!


----------



## jchic

do you guys love my little lexi in the sig? It was our Christmas Card! HAHA!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww bless x


----------



## DaisyQ

jchic said:


> Daisy - I always wanted to ask you - is that you in your pic? That is a GREAT photo!!!

It is me in my pic. It was taken in Mexico. I was skinny dipping! 

Love yours of your doggie poo! 

Pregopants! :haha:

How is everyone today??

My cm seems to have dried up. There's a bit of sticky, but it's very scant. ?? Trying not to read too much into that. I had lots of creamy cm over the weekend, less yesterday, and it was thinner, more milky, now barely any. Cervix has moved a little higher and might be a tad softer. Huh. Dying for a good sign today. Boobs are less sore.


----------



## jchic

HA! I love it! Its such a neat picture! You def are prego! What a Christmas treat!

Mamma - have you Ovulated?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awww Lexi is super cute Jchic!!!! :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey girls - 

Jchic and Creative I found that thread referencing the CM with white "flecks." See also page 47.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/68513-mission-baby-yes-its-journal-45.html

They don't know what it is either I don't think. But it's not just you!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks Daisy, I searched for quite awhile on google this afternoon and no one seemed to know what it was...odd!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Girls, DH came home tonight and hollared up to me and asked if everything was ok. I said Yeah why. Apparently I left my keys in the door :dohh: What the?!!! Our propane man came and everything, wow....can you say prego brain! :haha: DH set the cold keys down next to me and I had to move them, the smell of cold metal was really bothering me :shock:


----------



## DaisyQ

OMG! Creative!!! I mean... Pregopants!


----------



## jchic

Wow ur definitely pregoooo. 2 pregopants! You and Daisy!!! Woohooo


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

LOL I hope but man I've been crampy all day today and tonight its worse, I am couch bound, cold and cramps...I feel awful! I just want to go to bed, this can't be AF not at 8dpo right...cramps please go away!! :( Kaiya put her cabbage patch snuggled all up next to me under the covers on the couch...she's too cute!


----------



## mammawannabe

I have missed sooo much! Hello ladies and pregopants!! :haha: (aka Daisy and Creativ!)

Wow you guys. It sounds super duper promising for you two!

Jchic ~ Awesome news on your huge eggys!!! 
I'm on cd12 today. Got highs yest and today.....we are having a hard time trying to decide whether to wait a few months to try again just in case...don't want to be 6 mon prego at my wedding...I think we are gonna wait this month b/c we are traveling on Ov day anyways and didn't want the added stress. I am gonna keep track with CBFM just so i have more data to work with when we do continue....By the way, have huge amounts of ewcm the last two days...figures the first month i actually have alot, we aren't goin for it. grr. 
I am totally following you guys though, so don't worry!! 

Mrs. B ~ woo hoo for clomid !! good luck and FX.


----------



## Popcorn

Hi girls hope you're all well. I think this month is out the window for me as I'm going to london day after tomorrow. we had planned to bd today and tomorrow (cd14 and 15) but my monitor has given me nothing but lows.. :( 

Either OV'in really late or not ov'ing I suppose. Normally i ov on cd 16, but last month it was cd18. Either way, I think by the time I see a high or peak it will be too late this month. Never mind. Will keep using the monitor and hope next month it's better.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all!

Mamma, I can totally understand why you might want to wait for the wedding. I had briefly considered going off the pill before the wedding just to get it out of my system, but I just didn't want to risk getting prego before the wedding as I didn't want to feel sick, not fit into my dress, and not be able to drink (and we went to Italy for our honeymoon - so definitely didn't want to miss out on the wine). I say play it by ear and do what you feel is right. Have you set a date? Looked for a dress? So excited for you! HUGS!

Popcorn, that sounds like a bummer that you haven't entered your fertile zone yet... but you know, some ladies go from low straight to peak, so you may just have a chance yet! So there's no chance to BD while you are in London? 

Creative, just checked your journal and glad you are feeling better today and YOU ARE SO PREGOPANTS!

Jchic, what's cooking lady?? Any peaks yet?

DawnLouise, what's going on?

Mrs. B, how is the clomid going? Any side effects?

Everyone else? Happy? New - are you lurking? 

AFM, not too much to report in terms of symptoms. Temp went back up today, but it might be artificially high because I woke up before my alarm and just laid there trying to fall back asleep for 30 minutes. Really hope it stays up there (or goes higher!). I'd like a triphasic chart like CREATIVE AKA PREGOPANTS!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Pregopants :rofl: I was feeling pretty confident until I read through a girls journal on here last night...she had everything that I have, even a triphasic chart and was a shoe in for a bfp and the witch got her!! Goes to show you nothing is for sure...put me right back in my place :blush: So I guess we wont know for sure for another 3 days.

Mamma I was just thinking about you!! Glad your back I missed hearing from you! I don't blame you for wanting to hold out for the wedding...you wont be leaving us though will you??? sniff sniff :(

How is the clomid treating you Mrs. B?

Daisy I don't think your temp fluxuates too much if any if you are just laying there trying to fall back asleep, as long as you didn't get up out of bed (your body is still resting even if your not asleep) I would say your temps pretty accurate! I often have that happen to me...and I did not sleep well at all last night, I swear I saw every half hour on the clock and it took me over an hour and a half to fall asleep last night, which is odd for me, I usually am out withing seconds of hitting my pillow!


----------



## jchic

Daisy and Cre8tiv - Please go register already because you both are prego!
Mamma - SO good to hear from you! Hope you have fun traveling for Christmas! I am stuck at my inlaws on Christmas Day and I honestly could claw my eyes out for the few hours we are there, LOL. Christmas Eve we are with my family :)
Popcorn - I agree with Daisy! You arent out yet and London sounds Fab. I am jealous!
Dawn, Happy - whats popping over there?
Mrs B - Hows the clomid?

AFM - got a peak today on CD15 so I think I will O tomorrow. we have had sex everyday since CD8 and will continue through until I get a low so I hope to have covered my bases. I am PRAYING HARD for a New Year's BFP! I read that scientifically it makes the most sense to have sex everyday while TTC, the odds swing that way, so thats what we are doing this cycle. 
Also, quick question - last night after BD, literally everything came out! Do you think any swimmers made it up the cervix? I assume even if alot falls out, that at least a few make it, right? It has to be impossible for everything to fall out, right?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:yipee: for your 1st peak jchic!!!! Did you lay down before getting up after bding last night? The one thing I did different this month (thank you Daisy) was lay on my back for 10 minutes and then flip over and lay on my tummy for another 10 minutes. Seemed to help a lot with stuff falling out. And from what I've read the sperm are quick they get where they need to go so most everything that falls out of you afterward is dead sperm and seminal fluid (stuff you don't need anyway). I mean think about all the accidental pregnancies out there...you know they didn't lay down for 20-30 minutes after to keep them in! Those :spermy: get where they need to be fast! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, YAY for your peak! Honestly, by your temps I think you may have already o'ed yesterday, or maybe it's happening today. That dip yesterday says to me that ovulation is impending, and that your temp is back up today looks really good for ovulation today or yesterday. Progesterone takes a while to build up, 1-2 days, so it really could have been yesterday. Could be that you started your LH surge yesterday afternoon, and some people o the same day. Your peak today could be the tail end of surge. Just my thoughts! Are you looking at your sticks at all? I think you are in for a big temp rise tomorrow!

Don't worry too much about stuff falling out. Agree with creative. You've also been dtd everyday, so you definitely have swimmers up there waiting for that big shiny egg!


----------



## jchic

I hope so!! I always get nervous when stuff falls out. I used to lay down for 30 minutes or more! Then I read that it doesn't help any, etc. So now I lay down for 5-10 minutes, then I get up and pee, etc. I also read that whatever needs to get up there gets there within just a few minutes. My concern is like a minute after dh pulls out (sorry tmi here!) some falls out....I found this online though:
The sperm and the semen do seperate, somewhat. Seman is so thick and slimy to help it stay in there a little better and to give the guys something to swim through. Almost like a lubracant. However, not everyone that "came" for the party makes it through the bouncer at the door. Some of the sperms don't make it through the cervix or starts swimming in the wrong direction. (down and out). That is why there are so many of the little buggers. Of the ones that make it past the cervix, some get lost in the uterous and don't find the tubes before they expire. So, the strongest little guys are the ones that make it to the finish line. There is absolutely no way to keep it from coming out of you after sex. Not moving for 20 minutes or so helps point them in the right direction. However, after they make it past the cervix, they are on their way and laying down doesn't help anymore. I have found that placing a towel under you after sex to catch what may slip out helps keep the bed/couch/table or what ever you were laying on at the time a little cleaner and allows you to use it to make it to the bathroom so you don't end up with a lot on the carpet on the way. My doctor told me that sex everyday may lower the sperm count a little, but not enough to matter. It actually helps to have an active sex life. The more often you have sex, the more often your man produces more sperm and the little guys are more healty. It only takes one really strong one to make it all the way

If its millions that get ejaculated, at least thousands make it to the uterus party I would think, LOL.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hmm.. I agree that there are millions that get ejaculated, so some of them (hopefully thousands) get to where they need to go without any extra help (lying down, soft cups etc). That being said, there's really not a lot of research out there to support lying down or to say it doesn't help. I think there are a few studies on AI that say that laying down for 15-30 minutes DOES help - the ladies that remained lying down had a higher rate of pregnancy than those who didn't. From the google research I've done, it really sounds like most of the experts encourage you to lie down, with minimal movement for at least 10 minutes, 30 is better, an hour is probably unnecessary. Elevating the pelvis slightly may help, but not too much otherwise semen could pool behind the cervix.

Here's what we do. We BD mostly from behind because of my whole tilted uterus issue. We did try missionary a couple times though too. Then DH stays inside as long as possible and doesn't move too much. Then when he withdraws, we do the "zip lock" method (our terminology) - he uses his hands to kind of squeeze my lady parts together as he is coming out, to keep everything in. Then I lie completely still for at least 10 minutes. After about 10-30 minutes, I flip over and put in my soft cup. I also tried lying on my back for 10 minutes, on each side for 10 minutes!  This doesn't bother me because I love to lie in bed! Once the soft cup is in, I will also use my finger to kind of poke the plastic from the outside, up against my cervix - I'm basically trying to "splash" my cervix with the semen go get more guys in contact with my cervix.

So bottom line is I don't know if ANY of this helps, as there is zero research out there, but I feel like it can't hurt. In my opinion, I would go back to lying down for at least 10 minutes before getting up. With the soft cup, I'm also reassured that if I HAVE to get up to go to the bathroom, I'm not necessarily going to lose swimmers from where they need to be. 

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## jchic

I agree - I used to lay down for 30-45minutes, but thats just too long now, LOL. So I lay very still for 10-15 minutes, then I get up and go the bathroom. I am definitely trying your "ziplock" method tonight, ha!

How are you feeling today? Your chart looks awesomeeeee


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm feeling OK. No symptoms really! A little constipated the past few days, and boobs are sore but that can also be a side effect of the progesterone cream (I caved and started using it this cycle). I keep hoping for a strong twinge or some cramps, but if I'm experiencing anything like that it's so slight that I'm not sure if it's real or imagined!


----------



## jchic

You are prego. I have NO doubt in my mind. Literally, not one doubt!!! I mean, the whole zip lock method is insurance in itself, ha!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I keep "feeling" slight twinges or pains in my bbs but I too am wondering if I really am or if its all in my head :haha:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I agree with Daisy, jchic you've either o'd already or you are going to today! Very nice dip in your chart!!! :D I o'd on my 1st peak this cycle too!


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, that's how I feel about ALL my twinges - in my head? I think they are because I'm literally sitting around trying to feeling SOMETHING!

Jchic, I really hope so! My chart looked so good last month and nothing. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much.

My poor husband. The first few months we were trying he seemed kind of detached from it all - like, you are when you are and then I'll be happy. Now he's asking me every day for an accounting of my symptoms! I woke up this morning and his first words to me were, "Well? How's it going? How's the cervical mucus or.. whatever?"

Last night he told me that he's "invested" now too - I can tell he is really hoping this is it!


----------



## jchic

hahahaa...."How is the mucus or whatever". I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! My husband is the same way. Last night he was like, "listen, are you ready because I need you to push your hips up so I can put this pillow underneath. Dont even breathe so nothing comes out"....TOO funny these guys are


----------



## DaisyQ

Aaahahahahaha! Jchic, that is too funny!! I love it! So cute!

I love your pic too btw! Did you get married at the shore?

I'm getting my wedding pics finally. I'll put one of those up when the cd arrives!


----------



## jchic

I did! We got married right on the Long Island sound :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Awesome! We got married in montauk!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: My dh was making fun of me the other day, I was telling him about something I read in the 2ww section and goes "Oh come on! They have a section for that?!" :haha: I said "Well yeah! They have a section for everything on bnb!!" Then I told him all the abreviations for stuff, ewcm, cm, bd, etc. He found it hilarious, and now asks me about stuff he "tries" to get the lingo right but fails miserably!! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

That's AWESOME! Love it!! I've told my officemate about it too and she is using the terminology now. I come into work and she's like, "hi! How's the bding going?"


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> That's AWESOME! Love it!! I've told my officemate about it too and she is using the terminology now. I come into work and she's like, "hi! How's the bding going?"

:rofl:!!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

hahahaa....I remember when I first logged on, I didnt know any of the abbreviations, I literally had to look almost every single one up! 

Cre8tiv - you are testing on Friday or Saturday? What about you Daisy?


----------



## DaisyQ

Testing on Sunday for sure, maybe Saturday. I think Friday might still be too early, plus if it's + I don't know how I'll get any work done and Friday is a super busy day for me!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am testing Saturday for sure...maybe breaking out an IC before then...I am itching!! lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck girls xx


----------



## jchic

Daisy, i LOVE Montauk!!! We actually checked out The Gurney Inn for our wedding too


----------



## DaisyQ

That's so funny - we had our rehearsal dinner there! We had a lobster bake outside, under a tent.


----------



## DaisyQ

The wedding was at Sole East.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh my days! I have come over so sick in the last hour! Hopefully it will sleep off


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs.B. said:


> Oh my days! I have come over so sick in the last hour! Hopefully it will sleep off

Sick? What's wrong?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just feel really spacey and nauseous


----------



## DaisyQ

Mmmm... :-( I hope you feel better soon! Saltine crackers and coke? Always makes me feel better!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think its likely to be the pills? only 2 more days left of them :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Well that's good at least! Hoping you'll get a totally unexpected BFP this month!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww thanks, the hopes wont be up this cycle.

I cant believe all you Ladies are so close to testing and it falls on Christmas!


----------



## DaisyQ

I know! Crazy!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Best of luck x


----------



## mammawannabe

Hello my favorite ladies!!!

Jchic :wohoo: for your peak today!!!! Sounds like you are all over the bding...yipee. I'm so praying for you this cycle. 

OK Seriously Daisy and creative ~ you guys are so prego!!! I literally can't wait for you to test! i'm getting impatient for you!! 

:muaha: this is me! I really keep going back and forth about whether we should continue to try or if i should just wait. Daisy ~ we want to go to Italy too for our honeymoon and it would be awesome if i could enjoy that not being preggo ~ but i also can't get the image of holding my little peanut, i want so badly also! Boo. I'm so confused. Facebook is the devil, just saw that one of my old friends is expecting again with Twins...my heart just sank, feeling like i want to be in that position right now too..(i'm gonna be 32 in feb and i haven't even started my first)...

Creative ~ i'm not gonna leave. I'm still tracking and i have to follow until everyone has a bfp!! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay mamma! So good to hear from you! I LOVE the seesaw emoticon. How perfect!
I totally understand your ambivalence. You could leave it up to fate and NTNP. You know, leave the preseed and softcups in the drawer and not BD on a schedule and just see. Or you could keep trying and start shopping for an empire waist dress!

If you end up choosing Italy, let me know. I have lots of tips! I've been a few times. Also went to santorini, Greece and it was AWESOME. So beautiful, relaxing and romantic.


----------



## jchic

Good Morning All!

Mamma - I LOVED Italy! DH and I went for our 1 year anniversary in Oct and had the most amazing time! We did Rome, Florence, Venice, Lake Garda and Tuscany. We were TTC but honestly, I was kind of relieved when I got AF the day we left to go to Italy because:
1) its ALOT of travel
2) I cant imagine passing up the wine there, since its amazing and all I did was drink and eat! 

Daisy and Cre8tiv - how are you all feeling?
Mrs B - if Clomid makes you feel crappy, definitely ask your doc about Femara. Its like Clomid but is like a lighter version, so less or no side effects. Hope you feel better hun :)

Daisy - what is going on with my chart! I took my temp and got 3 different temps this AM. First 97.38, then 97.18 then 97.45 all within 2 minutes....WTF! I put the first one in. I think I may be ovulating today!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girls!! How is everyone doing today?

Mamma so glad your not leaving us! :hugs: I like Daisy's idea...NTNP...leave it in God's hands.

Mrs. B. How are you feeling today, any better?

jchic, do you think you have o'd yet or do you think you will today? Do you normally feel anything when it happens?

AFM - my temp went up a little this morning but I also woke up with cramps and just feel like AF is on her way...I hope I'm wrong! Also broke out all around the left side of my mouth which is really odd..I usually only break out on my chin around AF.


----------



## jchic

Heyyy Prego pants Cre8tiv! LOL
I dunno. I think I either O'd yesterday or today. Yesterday I had BAD OV cramps, etc. BUT today my temp was slightly raised and I still have fertile CM and a peak on monitor. We shall see! The stick showed 2 lines basically light, but the same color. Either yesterday or today! We shall see in a few days when I get crosshairs! What do you think?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I think if you had o pains yesterday than you o'd yesterday. It can take a day or 2 for the progesterone to build up after o so you don't always see the big temp rise the day after o, especially if it happens later in the day. I would go by what you feel, that's what i always do! And I had ewcm for 2-3 days after I o'd this month...it can happen sometimes, reading a lot of girls on this site who deal with that too so its not uncommon.


----------



## jchic

That is true...I think I O'd last night....we shall see! I am still having OV pains today, so I guess time will tell. I never get EWCM....I only get the very wet, slippery kind when I am fertile. I heard that is completely fine though too. 
Are you getting excited to test??!! Chart is looking SOLID!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes, wet and slippery is good too!! I am excited to test but nervous at the same time...these cramps are making me nervous, I feel like AF is right around the corner!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey my lovely CBFM ladies!

Jchic, it's hard to tell. My guess is yesterday, but we won't know until we see what temps do from here. I know - the wait for cross hairs is agonizing.

Yes, love my high temp today, but think it might just be the progesterone cream - it can elevate temp, just like your own does. Really hope I'm prego, but a lady on the progesterone cream thread totally thought she was - she went from a 9 day LP without the cream and now she is on 15 DPO and no AF - and BFN. So, I'm pretty sure my AF will be late this time around and not sure how I feel about it. On one hand, I WANTED a longer LP, but on the other hand, if I'm not prego I just want to get on with the next cycle. Not sure what to do about the cream, if I should keep taking it and when I should stop (probably will have to stop in order to get AF).


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Daisy that spotting you had (IB) was a dead give away hun....your in this month, AF will not be showing for another 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Girls do you think I should wait and test on Christmas morning? It would be so magically and special to get a bfp on Christmas morning...but on the other hand I don't know if I will make it that long, lol!! I'm debating on Christmas eve, or Christmas day. DH really does not want me to test on Christmas morning incase its negative. I don't know what I should do :shrug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh and jchic...if you think you've o'd already put in some dummy temps for the next 3-4 days to see where FF will drop your crosshairs. You can always remove them after...if your itching to see where they will go :)


----------



## jchic

Cre8tiv - Definitely test on Christmas Eve I think...that way if its negative (which I am hoping it WONT be!) then you will be OK on Christmas and not too upset. The kiddies and Santa need you to be HAPPY on Christmas! xoxo
Daisy - Did the doc prescribe the cream? If not, maybe you should stop taking it so it doesnt screw around with your cycle too much? I dont think you have an LP issue. My LP is 11-12 days too. I just dont want it to mess up your cycles at all in case it causes your horomones to go wackadoo. BUT either way, you are prego this cycle so you can throw the tube away or keep it and thank it in the AM when you test for giving you a longer LP which prob made you PREGOOOO PANTSSSS


----------



## DaisyQ

:xmas13: Pregopants! Never fails to crack me up. I don't know, I don't know... Cream was not prescribed. It is a topical cream, not a suppository. Some people (most docs I think) think it is too weak to have much of an effect but some women swear by it. From what I've read it can't hurt, and the only downside is that it mimics pregnancy symptoms so it can give you false hope, and that AF might not arrive until you stop taking it. I'm waiting back to hear from some of the other ladies who take it if their temps start to drop before AF or stay high. I'm hoping that my temps staying high right now, a few days before AF is a really good sign, even with the cream. I was just mulling it over in the shower (best place for thinking right??) and I think I will wait until Monday to stop. At that point I will be 14 DPO, which is a nice LP - perfect if you ask me! If I am BFN that morning, I will stop the cream and let my body's hormones do what they do. 

In other news, when I wiped this morning, it seemed like my CM (still scanty and sticky) was slightly tinted. Not pink pink, or brown, but just not completely clear/white/yellow. It was like every so slightly browny-pink. Like... a warm ecru?  I keep wondering though if it's only the lighting in my bathroom (warm lighting). I will check again at work - those harsh fluorescents don't lie! It could be a) - more implantation spotting, b) - typical preAF spotting, or c) totally in my imagination!

Creative - you CRACK me up girl! You keep waffling back and forth on the test date. I love it. A woman after my own heart. I'm waffling too. I say, do what feels right! If you are genuinely worried you will be heartbroken at a BFN on xmas and it will affect you that day, then don't do it. Do it the day before or even the day after. If you think you can rebound then do it!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ahhh...I can not wait till the 26th...I would die before then :haha: So the 24th it is!! :D If its a bfp I want time to wrap it up and put in under the tree for DH anyway. He thinks I am still testing on that morning so he will probably know before he opens it but oh well.


----------



## jchic

Wait, isnt tinged CM a huge pregnancy sign? I think sooooo!!! WOOP WOOP! Tell me about it. The lighting at work gives me MUCH better perspective on my cm than the lighting in my bathroom


----------



## DaisyQ

jchic said:


> Wait, isnt tinged CM a huge pregnancy sign? I think sooooo!!! WOOP WOOP! Tell me about it. The lighting at work gives me MUCH better perspective on my cm than the lighting in my bathroom

 :haha:

Jchic you are HILARIOUS!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh my, your all going to be getting your :bfp: this month!!!:happydance:

I feel better today, but I felt fine yesterday until later in the evening, will see what happens later


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

Lovely toread all about your journey's here, i really hope that Daisy and Creative get their BFP this month, it sounds hopeful........... Fingers crossed to everyone else.
I am still in the 2ww and not bothering to symptom spot, since i did not get a peak this month anyway!
A quick tmi question for you. ...... Last night DH and i BD and this afternoon about 1 i checked my cervix and my CM was creamy and stretchy, would this mean i may have ovulated recently, or could it have been left over from BDancing? My cervix is hard. I had my low reading, after several highs on sunday ( i think it was)........ 

Dawn x


----------



## DaisyQ

If your cervix is hard, my guess is that you already O'ed. Creamy CM is very normal in the 2WW and EWCM is not uncommon either. I'm pretty sure you covered your bases! FX!


----------



## DaisyQ

Question - did you go to low by the CBFM reading the sticks? Or did you finish a pack of sticks, and so therefore the monitor just is giving lows? Just curious!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I always use two packs of sticks because my cycles are long. This cyclemy low stick was the last stick the monitor asked for and that was cd 28, started testing on cd9, so used 19 sticks this month , so i assume it was a real low and not the monitor 
just giving an automatic low, but who knows!






DaisyQ said:


> Question - did you go to low by the CBFM reading the sticks? Or did you finish a pack of sticks, and so therefore the monitor just is giving lows? Just curious!


----------



## DaisyQ

No that sounds right. It's reassuring that the monitor read the stick and gave a low, rather than it defaulting to low after 20 sticks. I think you probably O'ed, it just didn't pick up a surge - probably you had a short one that started later in the day and ended that night.


----------



## DaisyQ

I've read they can last as short as 6 hours. !


----------



## jchic

Really? A surge will only last 6 hours?! Thats craziness. Good thing we all have plenty o sex on this thread because if not, we may be in trouble, lol


----------



## DaisyQ

I've read they can last as short as 6 hours and as long as 3 days! :wacko:


----------



## jchic

that is bananas! How are you prego? Any morning sickness yet? Its cominggg sooooonnn!!! Haha. Have you EVER been more willing, able and excited to want nausea or what?! The craziness of TTC!


----------



## DaisyQ

I think you should start calling me crazypants instead of prego pants. I don't know why I thought I spotted "warm ecru" tinged CM today. Eyes are playing tricks on me! I really think I'm making symptoms up now!

But yes, I welcome the nausea so that I could KNOW already! This wait is killing me.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:cry: Girls I seriously think AF is on her way :cry: I am cramping, have been all day, af like cramps with a lower backache and just had some brown spotting when I wiped :sad2:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs: :hugs: sorry to hear that creative :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Boo. This makes me so sad. :cry:


----------



## DaisyQ

I actually just went to the bathroom to check out my situation - and there wasn't anything at first, but after a while I got some CM to come out and it's very light pinky-brownish and a little stretchy. Not sure if this is pre AF spotting or what. I might be in the same boat Creative. I've also been just a tiny bit crampy, but wasn't sure it was real or in my head.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My cervix is still medium :shrug: But more than anything I am having very had lower backache, which I don't ever get with AF so I don't know what to think. I do think I'm going to test in the AM, unless my temp takes a nose dive. I've got to know what's up!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Daisy is your cervix still medium?


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear you. I'm not really sure - it seems lower than yesterday for sure. It's definitely firm. I don't know if it's "low" or just medium-low? Yesterday I couldn't decide if it was medium or high.

I might test tomorrow too. Not sure what my CM means.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ahhhhh the stress!!!! I had that white wet toilet paper looking CM when I checked....what ever that stuff is???!!!! I did a search on google for backache in the 2ww and some say its a good sign, boy it does not feel good!! I'm thinking I'll be getting my heating pad out :( If the cramps would go away I'd feel much better about things! I think I'll use one of my IC in the morning, don't want to waste my last FRER. These are the ones I have, anyone use these before? https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/3pregtesstri.html


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Opps...the ones I got were the 10miu not the 20


----------



## DaisyQ

I think those are the ones that are a bit dodgy. I would use the FRER and get more of those and keep the ICs for when you already know and are just reconfirming... 

I had some CM yesterday and the day before that was kind of clear with white stringy things... is that what yours is like? I think it's just transitional CM from creamy to sticky or something.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Kind of, it is with watery stuff too?? Its odd!! My back is killing me and now my legs are achy too, wth??!!!

Really those tests are no good? I only have 2 of them, glad I didn't buy loads! I'm looking on twoweekwait.com trying to spin my negativity around.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah maybe. I'll pay closer attention next time. Achy legs sounds promising.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Man I wish I could test now!!!! I know if I do it'll be a bfn...stupid first morning's urine!!! Do they make a smiley that's pulling out their hair?? That's me right now, lol!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Haha! If you test tomorrow I'd want to use something sensitive and reliable. 

I've just heard a lot of bad things about the ICs in general. Maybe take a gander in the hpt gallery?


----------



## Icklebean

sorry what cbfm? and cd1? sorri im new to this. ttc with 1 million sperm count :(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

cbfm is clear blue fertility monitor and cd1 is short for cycle day 1.


----------



## Icklebean

ohhh kewl, so how are you finding the cbfm? xxxx


----------



## mammawannabe

Hello Ladies! Daisy and Creative...hang in there. Few more days any you guys will know either way! I'm really hopeful that you get your bfp's! 
Creative sorry you are spotting....:hugs: (maybe it's just IB, thats what i'm going with)maybe you could use this emoticon instead of "pulling hair out smiley" :gun: or this one..:grr:..Lol. 

Jchic and Daisy~ I have been to Italy (numerous times, i have family there and my brother got married there in 2007, OH has never been and i have been dying to take him) Oh said to me tonight that he want to keep trying despite the wedding b/c it's something we both want really bad and were trying for before the engagement. This month is a wash, but maybe we will just start trying again in jan...and look for an empire waist dress! LOL. 

I got another high today, not as much ewcm, but still a little...on cd14 today. Jchic~ great job on the bding...really hope it's your month!

Can't wait for you ladies to test!!


----------



## DaisyQ

YAY! Selfishly glad that you are going to continue to try. Hey this month is not a wash! You have time if you have EWCM. You haven't hit a peak yet right? So you totally have time. Watch - now that you are ambivalent about it and therefore more laid back - it'll happen!

I LOVE, LOVE those emoticons - you made me laugh out loud!

Italy is the best isn't it??? I've been all over except the adriatic coast (except for Venice) and the south, Puglia etc. My favorite areas are the lake region, Cinque Terre, and the Amalfi Coast (Ravello is just amazing!). I also loved Sardinia and Sicily. Sigh...

Icklebean - I think we are all a fan of the monitor - it really helps time sex appropriately to help our chances.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay i started poas again thismorning. Not the kind you guys are waiting on tho haha


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Big temp drop and a :bfn: on a FRER :cry: I do not think this is my month at all anymore...lost ALL hope completely :sad2: my heart hurts!!


----------



## jchic

How in the world did I literally miss 2 pages of posts from 1 night alone?! WHY are you girls posting away without me? LOL.

Cre8tiv - Honey, I am SO sorry. Do not fret my pet, I promise you will be prego soon. When you are down, look at your signature! It has 2 gorgeous babies AND such an amazing quote - "We may throw the dice, but the Lord determines how they fall". Maybe he wanted you to be able to have some nice vino on Christmas and then in Jan when you least expect it because the holidays are over, BAM! SUPER pregopants. Thats my theory and I am sticking to it. You are doing everything right and it is totally going to be your turn sooner rather than later. 
Daisy - LOVE LOVE LOVE the picture! You look like a princess. I am obsessed with weddings. Literally, I planned mine for like 10 months and I cannot even tell you, it was totally my calling. So I can truly say, from my professional standpoint, that your pic is stunning! BTW, Didnt you LOVE the Gurney Inn? We were going to do a lobster bake, bonfire for our rehersal dinner too, but ended up choosing something a bit closer since we would have had to book SO many blocks of rooms. I love beach weddings - we are totally beach brides! Where did you end up getting married? Mine was at The Crescent Beach Club in Bayville. Are you excited to test soon?
Mama - SO happy that you decided to continue to TTC. Watch, you are totally going to get pregnant now because you are so relaxed. I agree with Daisy. Its always like that when I hear stories. Basically, someone tries for months, then they go on vacation and BAM! A nurse at my obgyn says that happened to her BFF. She and her DH were trying for a year. Did IUI, etc and nothing. She was depressed and he took her on a cruise to relax. Told her not to worry that whatever their fate was, they are together and thats whats important. She came back pregnant! Soooo, my longwinded point is - book a cruise! hahaha.
Mrs B - YAY! You are gearing up to be fertile myrtle!

AFM - So check out my chart, I definitely think I ovulated yesterday. Also, I am getting ovulation pains on my right side now - who knows!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh guys... So after Creative tested and got a BFN, what did I do? I just HAVE to stay twins with her, so I tested, and guess what? BFN. Grrrrrrr! :hissy:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> AFM - So check out my chart, I definitely think I ovulated yesterday. Also, I am getting ovulation pains on my right side now - who knows!

Welcome to the 2ww :happydance: and has for double o pains...:oneofeach: :yipee:

So I checked on my CP...medium and kind of firm still, and there was a lot of fertile cm down there, some ewcm too!!! What is up with that?!! I am soooo confused!


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Oh guys... So after Creative tested and got a BFN, what did I do? I just HAVE to stay twins with her, so I tested, and guess what? BFN. Grrrrrrr! :hissy:

WAY TOO EARLY TO TEST YET!!!! Hang in there. 

Cre8tiv - Hmmm, maybe you were implanting? let me check out your chart


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So I didn't feel left out I changed my avatar too :haha:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Oh guys... So after Creative tested and got a BFN, what did I do? I just HAVE to stay twins with her, so I tested, and guess what? BFN. Grrrrrrr! :hissy:

I am sorry you are twins with me on this hun I really am :hugs2: I guess we're not totally out yet though...the old hag hasn't shown yet. Try to see the positive side...I know its hard. XO :kiss:


----------



## jchic

WOW! Its like a freaking Wedding Magazine on this thread! I loveeee your pic!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I was married before digital photos so I had to scan it in and its not great....really feeling old now :haha: We got married in 2002, right before photos became digital.


----------



## DaisyQ

Love the wedding pic!

Jchic your posts absolutely crack me up. Really hope you are right, it's too early for both creative and me to get that bfp. Thanks for the compliment on my pic - just got the DVD of wedding photos last night. Our photographer was amazing, and he takes the BEST baby pics, when that time comes. And he's in nj! Speaking of which, I think you have o'ed but not sure yet which day. I think we still have to wait one more day to see. 

I loved planning my wedding too. My husband says I was obsessed. I has consumed with every last detail. But now I'm glad it's over! It was so much work, but it all came together beautifully. We got married at sole east resort. It's a sort of shabby surfer chic kind of place. It wasn't on the beach actually. Thought about doing the ceremony at the beach, but I was too worried about the elements, wind, etc. Anyway your pix is beautiful too and the wedding must have been spectacular with all that passionate planning! Is that something you are thinking of doing at some point? Wedding planning?

Mrs. B! So glad you get to start peeing on sticks again. WooooWeeeeeeee!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and ladies? I love you guys. I was so bummed a little while ago and your posts have me smiling.


----------



## jchic

HA! I do the same thing....I say to myself, our photographer really takes awesome baby shots. I am glad its over too, since it was alot of work and I literally was a crazy person during that time. I remember the day before my wedding, it was like 75 degrees (in Oct!) and we had just gotten to the hotel and getting ready for the rehersal dinner. The fam got together and was drinking and eating like a light snack at the bar and I went upstairs to my Suite to get ready to leave for the restuarant and it was literally 100 degrees in my room. The air unit was out so I called downstairs. They moved me to another suite and it was just too hot so I started hysterical crying ALONE in my room. My MOH came up and was like "Um, you know its bad when you are crying ALONE in a dark room" HA! So my dad called downstairs and told the manager: "Listen, my daughter is very stressed and if you would like to prevent her head from spinning, I really need a COLD room" so they moved us to the Presidential Suite which had 4 bedrooms! I was ok after that, LOL. But case in point - I was a wacko perfectionist! Thought you would all find that story funny. PS - the day of my wedding it was literally 65 degrees with really strong winds, hahaha. BUT my pics look like it was 90. YEAH!
Def like planning things but I am in HR and love what I do, so it may be something I do on the side at some point, maybe. 

I think I ovulated yesterday, but we shall see! Are you guys excited for Christmas? Cre8tiv - it must be SO SO fun with the 2 little kiddies in the house!!!


----------



## jchic

I love this thread and all of you :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh jchicaroo that is too funny. We had a similar mishap while checking into our room - the chef was sleeping in our bed!!!!! Apparently he lives at the hotel during the week, and he just happened to crash in our room. It was too late at night (10 pm) to have the room remade up, so they ended up upgrading us to a bigger/nicer room. But then we needed a rollaway for one of the girls, and that took forever. My husband was the one freaking out - his little girls needed to get to bed! The youngest was starting to have a meltdown. Apparently the rollaways are stored in some room, and the front desk girl didn't have the key. Dh threatened to take the door off the hinges!! Finally a maintenance guy showed up with the key. Drama!


----------



## jchic

Wait, the chef was asleep in your bed? HAHAHAHA. Honestly, that is hilarious. Isnt it so funny how we look back at that stuff now and laugh, but in the moment, you literally want to scream?!


----------



## DaisyQ

Totally. It was absurd. I felt like Alice in wonderland, the whole thing was so bizarre!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

You guys!!! I love you all too! Your so fab!! I have to say I was on this site 3 years ago while ttc Kaiya and I had the perfect group of friends on here...I was so bummed and lost when I first came back on here as there was NO one to chat with, even people who would pop in my journal eventually just left bnb all together and I thought about leaving but then I have since found all of you lovelies and you've made this a wonderful place to be. You girls are just what I need....especially today! Love you all :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh and Daisy your avatar is beautiful hun!!

I was married mid August and it was like 90 something that day with 100% humidity...no A/C in our church, the guests were complaining, along with my DH :haha: I didn't seem to mind too much, I think I was too nervous to notice too much else :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Love all your pics!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Love the wedding pics as avatars  am tempted to put mine on too. 

Sorry to hear this month was not your month, 2012 will be your year though (and many others i hope!)

How is everyone else.

Myself, i am good. Now all ready for Christmas, off to the inlaws this year so some travelling tommorow (4 and a half hours drive). No real symptoms in my tww except a lot of creamy cm that is noticable at times even without checking my cervix, maybe a sign, maybe not, who knows?

Dawn xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Mrs. B and Dawnlouise!

Wishing you all the very BEST holiday! I am CONFIDENT we will ALL get our BFPs in 2012. We better!!!

Hugs to all.


----------



## happyh29

ladies......

i woke up this morning and there was a faint pink stain in my knickers.....sorry if TMI..... but i am so stupidly excited and i know i shouldnt be.

i have period pains and its only 6dpo but i now cling to the hope its a positive sign xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Good Luck! We NEED a BFP on this thread. You could be the first!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooohhhh!!!! That is exciting news Happy...we do need some good news in here today too! I hope that's insurance your BFP is well on its way!! :hugs:

BTW I don't think anything is TMI in here :)


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> BTW I don't think anything is TMI in here :)

Agree! :xmas12:


----------



## mammawannabe

I love you ladies too!!

OK DAISY and JCHIC~ PLAN MY WEDDING!!!! :happydance: I love how everyone has wedding avatars....makes me so excited and a bit jealous. You all were such beautiful brides! We are trying to plan an outside ceremony too..unless i fly to vegas and get married by a cheesy Elvis. HAHA. 

I"m so sorry about the BFN's but i think it's way to early yet! Give it a few more days. It's not over until AF shows up. 
YAY! :wohoo: i'm wicked excited to continue to TTC...i'm gonna try to BD tonight, which may be a wash b/c we missed all week of highs and tom we will be traveling and staying with fam, so i won't be able to do much. Not gonna stress about it. I will just keep trying...got another high this morning. cd15.


----------



## DaisyQ

As long as you haven't passed your peak yet, you are still 100% in the GAME. All it means is that your FIANCE (don't you just love getting to call him that?) has swimmers galore raring to go and ready to sprint through your cervix! 

And it means that if you just BD tonight and that's it, and you get your peak tomorrow, and get preggo, I bet you it'll be a boy!

And of course, MORE than happy to help with the wedding planning. I love research! Do you have a date or time of year in mind? Do you want a local wedding or destination? Happy to help and feel free to PM me!


----------



## happyh29

Thanks for all the positive thinking ladies!! I have strong period pains even though its only 6dpo so i'm not hopeful. I have had a couple of small glasses of red wine since 1dpo and have had lots of spots and weirdly a coldsore. I don't normally get any so I am thinking its the vitamin b complex I take.

Lots of love and best wishes to you all x


----------



## mammawannabe

daisy you are wicked funny...i just cracked up reading your post. :haha:

I may be mia for a day or too as i am traveling down to florida for the holiday and not sure what my internet situation is gonna be like. Hope everyone has a Happy Holiday!!

I'm looking at having the wedding in June, outdoor ceremony, reception on site, local to New Hampshire...have a few sites in mind that i'm going to see, but when i need some inspiration, you ladies are where it's at!! I have no idea what i want in terms of details! 

I will be reading on my phone to see when you ladies get those BFP"s!!


----------



## happyh29

ladies i wont be back on now till boxing day at the earliest.

i wish you all lots of love and best wishes over xmas. i hope AF stays away and you get lots of BFP suprises.

i have had period pain all night, i will be happy if i have a normal luteal phase at this rate....a bfp would be the icing on the cake xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Mamma, glad I could make you giggle. Your wedding plans sound beautiful - I love an outdoor wedding. I got a lot of "style" inspiration from style me pretty (www.stylemepretty.com). Etsy is another great resource for wedding details, I bought a lot of my "details" through etsy vendors, including my escort cards and place cards. I also loved my vendors (the only local vendors I used were for the cake and cupcakes, the band, and the florist) so if you need a calligrapher or stationer for invitations and other paper items, let me know. I also highly recommend getting a wedding video. I didn't want to at first because I thought it was cheesy, but I LOVE ours (it is kind of artistically done) and in so grateful to have it because that day is such a blur, I barely remember anything other than feeling happy and excited. 

Jchic, whats happening with those temps?

Dawnlouise, how's the 2ww?

Happy, anything new?

Afm, had more pinky-brown cm yesterday afternoon/evening. Intermittent, not constant. Still with very mild cramping. Temp drop today, which means AF's arrival is imminent. Really, really bummed. Creative, we are truly cycle twins! I'm glad I gave you to go through this with. Just hope we get our bfps at the same time, and it's soon! Like next month!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh happy, we must have cross posted. Really hope those are implantation cramps. Fx and have a great holiday.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: I too hope we are cycle twins again, it is indeed looking that way! And we WILL get our :bfp: next month, we will!!!!!! If I don't get it next month DH and I are talking about taking a few months off so the baby wont be due around Christmas again. Brayden was born 8 days after Christmas and it is so hard!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

happyh29 said:


> ladies i wont be back on now till boxing day at the earliest.
> 
> i wish you all lots of love and best wishes over xmas. i hope AF stays away and you get lots of BFP suprises.
> 
> i have had period pain all night, i will be happy if i have a normal luteal phase at this rate....a bfp would be the icing on the cake xx

cramps after spotting...sounds very promising sweetie!!! Have a wonderful Christmas!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Well, if we get it next month, we are due in early Oct, and if we get it in Feb, our babies would be due in early November (possibly late October - halloween baby??), if we conceive in March, due date is in late November - early December - so I think we've got 3 more cycles? I'm an early December girl, and it's just fine as it's in the run up to the holiday, and not right after. Plus Saggitariuses are the BEST!  My hubby is a Scorpio, and he's not the easiest person to get along with - so I was actually thinking of skipping the February cycle so we don't end up with another Scorpio in the house! I don't know how I'd manage two! But realistically I won't skip a month, because even a mini DH (oh the temper tantrums I'll have to endure!) is fine by me.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and I don't mean to offend any Scorpio's out there! I love my DH, he's just not so easy sometimes! Not exactly a go with the flow kinda guy.


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic - look at those temps! You definitely ovulated - wooohooo! Bet FF tells you it was Thursday.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mamma here is a fun wedding site for you to check out: https://weddinggawker.com/


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooooh awesome temp today jchic!!!! :dance:


----------



## happyh29

Oh ladies I am so pleased I met you all.i'm now panicking and don't know where to turn...

I always do a Opk on a morning with second morning urine.always.

Todays Opk was very very strong. So I waited three quarters of an hour and did another and out to I'd very very strong.i'm now panicking....what if cbfm was wrong?

I normally have forty day cycles so I thought cbfm was very vet early but I had the Opk and cm to back it up.

I'm now panicking, what if my body geared up to ovulate but didn't and now it is?

We have tried to bd every other day but the other day we forgot.

So now my brain is panicking thinking well what if the blood and the cramps was my true ovulation?

X x x


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy, don't panic. If you have been doing it mostly every other day, you should have some swimmers up there waiting for the egg, even if O hasn't happened yet. Even every 2 days is OK. Since you still have a strong + OPK (any way you can post a pic??), I would keep at it! If this is your true surge, you might actually ovulate today or tomorrow, or even the following day.

As for the CBFM - nothing is foolproof. Basically it works to detect your estrogen surge and then your LH surge, so likely it picked up the beginning of your LH surge but it's still going on. It's hard to know when you are ovulating exactly, without temping, and even then, it's an estimate, usually correct within a day or 2. So really your two options are temping (for future cycles, assuming there IS a future cycle) OR just keep BDing every other day throughout the latter part of your cycle.

One other possible explanation - sometimes ladies who are PREGNANT will get a positive OPK because the structure of LH is very similar to Hcg! How many DPO are you according to the CBFM?


----------



## happyh29

According to cbfm I am Cd 18 or 7 dpo.

I don't know what to think really now....I will bd tonight but i'm a wee but confused.i'm going to try temping and just miss out my night shift ones I think.I have mild on off period pains constantly but no ewcm at all which makes me hopeful cbfm was right.

Xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

If there's no EWCM - and you are dry or it is creamy, that suggests to me that you already O'ed... This really MIGHT just be implantation. Seriously. Really hope so. 

When you say period pains, do you mean cramps? 

I've heard that other ladies will either just skip the times they work nights, or use the temp they get when they do wake up later the next day. You can just make a note in FF to remind yourself of what was going on when you took the temp. You also have the option to discard temps. 

FX!


----------



## happyh29

Can you explain hw I post a photo? x
 



Attached Files:







20111224_143717.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## happyh29

Did it.the ones on the left are today the ones the right are from cd 8 ish x


----------



## DaisyQ

OK, so the one all the way to the left does not look positive to me. The one second from the left looks like it MIGHT be positive. This website might help - https://www.peeonastick.com/opkodyssey.html. As you can see - a line is usually visible, but it really needs to be as dark or be darker to be +. And, overall, your test lines are lighter than the control lines. It's normal to have some LH all the time. I really wouldn't worry. My guess is that you have O'ed, especially as you have no more EWCM.


----------



## happyh29

You are a star.the two on the left are both from today x x


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy to help, Happy! I'm 99% sure you O'ed. Now go enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wish you all the best Christmas :) Lots of love xx
 



Attached Files:







MStarChristmas_1280x1024.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Happy I would trust the CBFM more than an OPK as the CBFM picks up on 2 hormones to determine O, where as the OPKs only pick up on 1. I definitely think you've already o'd too hun and I hope that spotting and cramping is your little bean getting all snuggly :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Merry Christmas to all! And Happy Hanukkah! And love that pic Mrs. B!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Happy christmas everyone, will be offline for a few days, have a great Christmas xx


----------



## happyh29

Thanks daisy.

Yep I did mean cramps, we call them period pains on England.

Lots of love and yuletide cheer to you all x x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Merry Christmas everybody :xmas13: x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Merry Christmas girls!! :hugs2:


----------



## jchic

Merry Christmas ladies! May you all have a truly blessed holiday! 
Love love love to you All!


----------



## jchic

I miss ONE day and I have 5 pages to catch up on! Lol
Happy- I agree with the resident experts on this thread, Cre8tiv and Daisy- I think you ovulated already. Hope in a few days we get an announcement!

Cre8tiv and Daisy-next month is yours for the taking!!!! Enjoy Christmas and leys all be grateful we are happy and healthy :)

Mamma- get a wedding video! Daisys right! I didnt want one but sooooo happy I got it! 
How r u feeling?

Dawn and Mrs B- merry Christmas to you and yours!

Afm- ff is saying I ovulated on Thursday which I think is right. My lp is 11-12 days so I am praying that I test on Jan 3rd for a bfp! Trying not to get too hopeful as not to get crushed later lol


----------



## DaisyQ

Merry Christmas everyone!

Jchic, happy you got your crosshairs. Will keep my fx for you!

Afm, another bfn, and another big temp drop. AF is due today, but she might be a day late with the b50 and progesterone. We'll see. Onto cycle 6.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Merry Christmas to you all!!

Daisy I too am questioning if AF will come tomororow...because of the B6 I'm taking. I only think this because I don't seem to have AF cramps yet...which is weird!! Temp dropped again for me too and still spotting quite a bit. Onto January!


----------



## happyh29

happy boxing day ladies

xx


----------



## jchic

Hey All!

How was everyone's holiday? I hope AMAZING! I also hope Santa was good to you girls :)
So DH and I just put our deposit on our new place! WOOHOO! I cant even believe we are homeowners! Our closing is scheduled for April 30th. I feel truly blessed this Christmas!

I hope the new year brings us ALL little bebes!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey Jchicaroo!

I missed you. Glad you had such a wonderful holiday, and wow - buying a house - that's wonderful! Congratulations!

How is your 2WW going?

How is everyone else? Happy, are you testing soon? DawnLouise, Mrs. B - what's going on? Mamma - did you get your peak?

AFM, AF arrived one day later than normal on CD 14, giving me a 13 day LP, which is 2 days longer than it was 2 months ago. Still having spotting from CD 11 on. Despite my promising signs and promising chart, AF still came to visit. I was really, really bummed, but am picking myself back up. We have an appointment to see a fertility specialist next week and I can't wait. Really hoping there will be some obvious, fixable problem. Of course it would be great if there's NO problem, but then there would be nothing to do to help! Anyway, really hoping this guy will be magician and will basically pull a "rabbit" out of my "top hat" in 9 months if you know what I mean. Every month I've been adding something (or several things) new - and this month I've kind of exhausted my ideas. I may try to cut way back on sugar and refined carbs, I might try SMEP, and I might try acupuncture or reflexlogy... not sure. I might also up my dose of B50 to B100. 

That's where I'm at! Really hoping to see a BFP soon on this thread!

xxoo to all.


----------



## jchic

Daisy! You are seriously full of tricks up your sleeve girl! I am sure you will get prego before that specialist even takes a look at you! How was your Christmas? How were the girls?

Everyone is soooo quiet today! BOOO!
Happy, did you test yet?

AFM - 2WW is going good. I am going to test on 1/3 or 1/4 if I dont get AF before then. I am not even going to get into symptoms because every month they are basically the same, LOL.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey Ladies, Hope you had a fab Christmas!

Jchic, congrats on the house, so exciting, lots to look forward to alreayd this year.

Sorry AF got you Daisy, Good luck with your fertility specialist next week, is that the first appointment? What will they kick off by doing? Its different here and most things get done by our doctors before they refer us.

AFM, nothing to report cycle wise, CD 10 waiting it out. The clomid gave me crazy crazy dreams they seem to have warn off now though. 

We were given money and vouchers for Christmas off our families as we need new kitchen appliances, so we went out today and treated ourselves to a new washer dryer and a fridge freezer :) now got to wait in for the next 2 days for them both to be delivered on different days lol. I'm quite excited! :blush: easily pleased!


----------



## jchic

Hey Mrs. B! How are you feeling on the Clomid besides the dreams? What mg are you on?
NICE! Appliance and stuff for the house shopping is SO SO fun I think!


----------



## DaisyQ

Christmas was good, Jchic, thanks for asking. We were with my parents (girls were with mom). We had a nice, relaxing weekend. We have the girls this week and will open presents with them tonight - looking forward to that. As for Santa - he was very generous this year - he got me a new handbag, which is always a treat. The day before our 6 month anniversary (Christmas eve) we also braved the lines at Williams Sonoma to close out our wedding registry - last day to get the discount, and we got all our casual dinnerware which was nice... yay for matching plates!

Mrs. B, not entirely sure what will happen at the appointment. It's the first one, and I think there's a very detailed medical history taken, and an exam for me including a transvaginal ultrasound. Then I think DH gets sent away with a referral for a SA. Not sure what the next step is after that but I'm hoping blood work. Really can't wait.

Jchic, good for you not symptom spotting. I've got to try that this time around.


----------



## happyh29

hello ladies,

well its cd 10 for me - i think ( if i go by cbfm peak as my ovulation)

i feel physically sick, i don't like the smell of anything, my breasts kill and i have MAJOR stomach cramps.

i attribute all these symptoms to my obsession with the two week wait symptom spotting website!!!!

Last month i had chronic fatigue and it was all because i read this website!!!!!

but on a serious note i do feel very sick, cant figure out if its over eating at Christmas or not!

i have bought a digital test to take tomorrow - at least then i dont have to squint and stare!!!

good luck my lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think I was ok, I had one evening which I came over all funny, the second night of clomid I think it was, but was ok apart from that. Im on 50mg at the mo, the doc will be revising it when I go back in Feb.
I know, I'm a geek when it comes to Kitchen appliances! :haha: its so sad really!

Thats good Daisy, sounds like the tests I went though Last month, Good Luck :flower: you sound like I did, just wanted there to be something fixable so there was a reason and not that it was just taking forever without an explanation

Oh! Sounds promising Happy, lol, even if it is wishful symptom spotting :winkwink: good luck with the test


----------



## jchic

Happy! Wait, you mean you are 10DPO right? You totally are prego! This is going to be our FIRST BFP on this thread! I hope you are and that it infuses some really good luck going into 2012 for us.

Mrs B - is your doc monitoring you on clomid? Just curious. This was my first round of Femara and I was monitored with a follicle ultrasound. Do they do that over there for Clomid?

Daisy - I am OBSESSED with all things William Sonoma, Pottery Barn and Pier 1. Welcome to my porn. hahahaha!


----------



## Mrs.B.

jchic said:


> Mrs B - is your doc monitoring you on clomid? Just curious. This was my first round of Femara and I was monitored with a follicle ultrasound. Do they do that over there for Clomid?

No I'm not being monitored, my doc said it was low risk, blah blah, so there was no need. lol. She did tell me to get my day 21 blood done, but I cant remember is she said on both rounds of on my second round! I'm sure she just said on my second, but not sure that makes sense. :shrug: I think they do monitor in some cases here (depending on your doctor) but I thought it could be bad with cysts so should be monitored but my doc didn't seem worried


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy that sounds promising! One word of caution regarding the digital tests - they are not as sensitive as the other tests, so you might get a negative, and still be preggo. 11DPO is not too early to test, but it *might* be too early for a positive on a digi - but maybe not! I can't wait for your results!

Jchic - I know - I am obsessed with WS and PB too - I adore the style in the PB catalogue, but I don't love the quality of their stuff... I think it depends on what it is. I can't wait until I have a house I can paint and decorate! One day. Hopefully in 2012, but it's a tough year for us, so maybe not until early 2013. The ONLY upside of not being preggo yet, is that were due in September, it's very likely we'll still be in our apartment which has no room for a nursery, which would be hard I think. I love the idea of getting ready for a baby by getting the nursery ready, and breastfeeding in there, etc. I think it would be very crowded having the baby in our room. Not sure where the crib, changing table etc. would go, but I'm sure we'd figure it out. I always joke that things always work out just perfectly for my husband (he is a lucky scoundrel!), so I won't be surprised if we get our BFP with a due date that coordinates just perfectly with moving into a house!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and Mrs. B, one thing about the day 21 blood work - you should talk to your doc about that because "day 21" blood work is assuming ovulation around day 14. So if you ovulate late, the day 21 test would be too early for you.


----------



## happyh29

lol you guys fill me with hope.

i am just waiting for AF as i feel like its coming any second. i have the full heavy uterus and it feels like i am due on any second.

xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

It's actually crazy how many docs order that test on day 21, without any regard to your actual ovulation date!


----------



## Mrs.B.

The clomid should have me ovulating before that date, if not then its not working and they'll put my dose up


----------



## DaisyQ

Ah - I see. You are on top of it!


----------



## Mrs.B.

This little calculator seems to sum it up

https://www.babymed.com/tools/clomid-ovulation-calculator

Should Ovulate between CD 11 and 16 on the clomid.

I have started using my monitor again in hope that it will pick up the surge, exciting!! x


----------



## DaisyQ

Very cool! Oh, Mrs. B! I hope this does the trick for you! Are you and your OH BD'ing this cycle and giving it a go? Or is this like a month off?

I really, really hope this doc can help us. I'm putting all my eggs in that basket.


----------



## Mrs.B.

We sort of had last cycle off until we know what was happening, and when they diagnosed the PCOS I got very disheartened and we gave up until I started my Clomid, So didn't want another month off. So yes this month we are back to it, and back to the CBFM and BBT. Although my doc did say that I still may not Ov this month but should kick in next month, but I'm hoping I'm receptive and it kicks me into gear straight away, Just being optimistic :haha:

I'm sure your doc will do their best for you too :o) not long to wait now


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow you girls were chatty today :)

The blasted witch got me first this this morning...what a ride that was. The B6 lengthened my LP to 14 days which was nice but it didn't have any effect on my spotting, which was more the reason I was taking it to begin with :dohh: So instead of spotting 2 days before AF I spotted for 5...not loving that!! So coming completely off everything this cycle, only taking what I have left over of the FertileCM. Letting God have control from now on...as he's in control anyway, I have to learn to trust him, he knows what the future holds for me so he knows when the best time will be for this baby to arrive. I always like to have control over everything and I know I am no good at being in control so....roll on cycle #4.

Glad to hear you ladies all had a wonderful Christmas!

Happy when are you testing hun? I had a heavy full uterus the month I was pregnant with my daughter!! :D


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies!
I am on day 28 of my first cycle of CBFM. I have a 32-42 day cycle though :wacko:
Is there anyone out there who wants to pair up with me to walk this journey with? I have been TTC for a year now, but am hopeful with my new monitor! :thumbup:

The first cycle (for newbies to CBFM) is a little crazy (or was for me). Lows all the way, two highs (right where I thought I was going to o) and then a flashing 'm' WAYYYYY too early! So my 'm' will flash until around 4th Jan where I expect AF.

Who's with me?
Love, 
hopefulhoney


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome to our thread hopeful! This is a great site, and this thread in particular is just wonderful. I'm on cd 2 currently, and in my third cycle with CBFM, my sixth overall. There are number of ladies with long cycles here. Mrs B used to, but now shes on Clomid and we are confident that bfp is right around the corner. Happy is also new, and used to have long cycles, but it sounds like she ovulated early this month. 

So hopeful, did you ever see a peak? And are you charting? Or taking anything else to help? I'm a walking pharmacopeia myself! 

Good luck to you, and welcome!


----------



## happyh29

Hello hopeful.

My first ever month with cbfm it was totally mental.it flashed m for the Weeks!!

Keep your sticks if you can them you can see when you peak and know what it looks like.my peak stick was super obvious.

Good luck I hope this is your month x

PS I also found this month if I spotted drinking a couple of hours before bed it made fmu super concentrated and it worked better x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ladies does the first cycle using the CBFM always only ask for 10 test sticks? Mine has and I'm worried it's missed my O day :(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ttc_lolly said:


> Ladies does the first cycle using the CBFM always only ask for 10 test sticks? Mine has and I'm worried it's missed my O day :(

Did you get a peak hun? It asks in increments of 10, so if it got your 1st peak within those 10 sticks it wouldn't ask for more. If it didn't it will ask for a total of 20 sticks.


----------



## ttc_lolly

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Did you get a peak hun? It asks in increments of 10, so if it got your 1st peak within those 10 sticks it wouldn't ask for more. If it didn't it will ask for a total of 20 sticks.

I did :( but I definitely didn't O, think my body geared up to do it but didn't (same happened to me on my last cycle, I think, through using the CB digital OPKs).

Arghhhh :wacko: it's going to have my cycle recorded all wrong.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks ladies :)
I lost this link all day and was just DYING to see if you replied. I did not get a peak at all -just three days of high -the first two coincided with pain/discomfort in my left ovary. I was and am SO hopeful we caught the big O by chance... I was waiting for the peak that never came.

I am not on anything yet. My doc has been monitoring me for months and I had a freak 52 day cycle just before this one (Oh the agony! I just wanted AF to I could start my CBFM)!! I am thinking he'll want to start me on clomid if I dont get my BFP after my second cycle on CBFM. My progestrone test the day before AF on that 52 days cycle was negative... no ovulating. So CBFM should show me whats going on... I have never had much CM so I can't really do that.

DH is amazing and supportive but does not seem to know the PANIC when you have no BFP after a year! 2012 =the year of miracles?

I am blessed to have met you and have someone to share this journey with...
x
PS: Do those highs REALLY mean a change in hormones? Could that mean I am o'ing?


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks happy, it's comforting to know you also had that flashing m for ages... I was SO frustrated as I could only ovulate after it's decided I should have AF. Let's hope next cycle it knows whats going on!

PS: That tip about fmu SO helpful! I've been drinking water before bed fearing I'll have nothing to squeeze out in the morning. 
PPS: I also want you all to know, you are officially prayed for. This is OUR year :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful, the high reading is when the CBFM detects the estrogen surge that happens before the LH surge. The LH surge usually predicts ovulation, but not always. If you didn't get a peak, it could be that you just happen to miss it (the surge started after you tested and ended before you tested the next day), or it could be that you didn't surge yet... This whole thing can be quite frustrating, as you can ovulate without getting a LH surge or peak, you can get a peak and not actually ovulate. Arghh! At least the monitor provides more info to work with.


----------



## hopefulhoney

oh my! that's not good :( i totally thought i might have ovulated...
I'm kinda scared of going on clomid... birthcontrol is what has messed me up to this point, so taking more pills freaks me out a little. Is there anyone here who has been on clomid or is thinking about it?

But I guess I still might have o'd and did BD somewhere around those three days so let's hope! I am trying to wrap my head around NOT PANICKING until two cycles on my CBFM are complete, and then going to the doctor again. 

LOVE!
hopeful


----------



## happyh29

Ladies I need to admit I support of evaded the truth yesterday.i'm very very superstitious and on cd9 I had a positive wondflo. Yesterday I had three more positive wondflo and a positive super drug test.


This morning it was backed up with a positive cb which started I am 1-2 Weeks pregnant.


I am very very pleased but unbelievably nervous as I am only cd 11. 

I rang the doctors who state I can't go in until at least my period is late and I am very scared of a chemical.

Will post some photos now.I amso nervous x x


----------



## happyh29

Photos of todays two tests at the bottom and yesterdays
at the top x
 



Attached Files:







20111228_082847.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hello Ladies, 

Hope you all had a lovley chirstmas. Our Christmas was good, we arrived home last night after visiting the in-laws, and all the traffic that we missed travelling down arrived in force on the way home and a four and a half hour journey took 7 hours. needless to say we were shattered last night.

Welcome Hopeful to the thread. I have long cycles, varying from 35 days to roughly 42.... the cbfm has helped, apart from this month where it gave me no peak

Massive congratulations to happy :happydance:

wow Jchic, a deposit on a new place - how exciting :happydance: - oddly enough myself and Dh were talking about buying houses over xmas, but we have decided to stick where we are for now (we rent from his parents and its a nice family home in nice area!) i would still like to go house hunting just for fun though :winkwink:

I am sorry to hear that :af: caught some of you :cry: i am expecting it too myself soon - it is difficult to judge because i did not get a peak, but i am taking day 1 as the first low i got after the highs and my last LP was 15 days so that would make :af: due friday. I try not to symptom spot really, i had tingly boobs the other day (and one bled slightly (nipple that is) but i think i may have caught it awkwadly), not sore boobs now - the smell of tea made me feel sick yesterday - but then again i had eaten lots for brekafast and was maybe too full. I have been grumpy but that could be down to being away from my family over christmas and tired from the journey. i don't think i am pregnant. 

January 1st will be a year since i took the last pill, how i hoped i would have had a bfp by now. I guess i am going to have to build up courage to see the dr in the new year.

Have a lovely day ladies. 

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning Ladies,

Welcome *Hopefulhoney*, Firstly is there a reason your getting put on clomid, ie PCOS or is it purely to shorten your cycles, The reason I ask is us ladies with PCOS have high hormone levels which play havoc with the monitor, I constantly had high readings and never got a peak (but I'm not ovulating either so they say). I am on my first cycle with Clomid, so yes I have taken it, but I am yet to see a cycle through.

:happydance: Yay congratulations *Happy*, hope its a sticky one xx

Good luck with getting the courage to see the doctor *Dawn*, I found it such a relief after a year to know that I wasn't going mad and to have help :thumbup:


----------



## happyh29

Dawn Louise- those were my symptoms...weirdly my nipples were dead itchy.I knew that was not normal but then again I had read it on a symptom website so thought I made it up.


I'm not even on cloud nine at the moment. The odds are still stacked against me so I will just keep p praying.

X x


----------



## jchic

First and Foremost - CONGRATS HAPPY!!!! You are our FIRST EVER BFP on this thread! WOOHOO! I hope you injected some of that baby dust into this thread. Enjoy the moment and dont worry too much. When is your period due so you can go to the doc?

Hopeful - welcome to our little thread! We LOVE the CBFM and honestly, if you have any questions about vitamins, ask Daisy, she literally is our resident pharmacist. I am hear strictly for comical relief!

Dawn - I hope you had a great Christmas! Remember, everyone's journey is different, so if you need to go to the Doc, GO! I am going on Thursday to just discuss options of IUI myself. I am sure once you make the appt you will have some relief

Cre8tiv - How was Christmas with the kids? Did they LOVE what Santa brought them?


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy! Congratulations! Such great news! Did you do anything differently this month? You ovulated super early for you right?? Don't worry too much - doesn't achieve anything positive to worry. And most pregnancies ARE viable, it only seems like so many end up in MC because we are reading about it what seems like all the time here, but I think the statistic is 75% go on to be normal healthy pregnancies, so the odds are in your favor. 

Hopeful, don't panic. Like I said, you may have ovulated, but the monitor just didn't pick up your peak. On the Amazon website, there are many testimonials where the women got pregnant with only highs, no peak. So it's definitely possible, but hard to know for sure, unless you are also charting. Charting is so helpful - I really recommend it. AFM, it looks like I am for sure ovulating - I get peaks, and my charts are consistent with ovulation, but now my hypochondriac self is convinced I have LUFS - which is where you *seem* to ovulate and you get a temperature and progesterone rise after "ovulation" like you are supposed to the but the egg is not actually released! I'm going to ask the doc about this when I go. 

Dawnlouise, welcome back lady! Sorry to hear you had such a long trip home. You sound a little down. Listen, what will be will be, and I totally get that you don't want to symptom spot or get your hopes up. You'll know soon either way, and if you have to go to the doc, you have to go - and hopefully there will be some easy fix. There is SO much they can do. I've heard so many first try clomid and IUI stories... It will all be OK and you will get that BFP!

How's it going Mrs. B? Creative? Hi Jchic! Sorry if I missed anyone.

Nothing new going on for me. AF is still here, heavier than last month. Counting down the days til my appointment!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks Ladies for your encouragment and support. - I am sure that when i do make that appt for the dr's all will go okay, its just the making it part i struggle with. DH and i keep thinking we will just give it one more month, but one more month necver comes (if you know what i mean) and before you know it another month passes - i just need to be pro-active. A year is not a long time in the grand scheme of things but with my cycles being pretty odd i think the dr's are the next step...... Thing is work do not know we are ttc - they think i had been trying previously for 9 months and then i told them stopped because i was in a new job, but of course we did not stop trying - work not knowing is not a problem yet, but could come one if we need time off for medical appointments etc.... oh well, guess i will cross that bridge when we come to it.

Dawn


----------



## happyh29

Hello all again,

The way our Dr s practice works its I need to take in a urine sample tomorrow and see the mid wife next Wednesday.

After that I won't see her again until week nine. ....

I did lots this month differently.

1.I used cbfm for second month.I ovulated super early on cd eleven.we bd every other day on low days, every day on high and peak and every other on low days for about six days.

2.we used artificial insemination this month as my husbands psoriasis was so bad he couldn't bd.a used a sterile syringe and cup.its not ideal or perfect but needs must.

3.I stuck my bum under a pillow for as long as physically possible after.and just read a book.

4.I took a pre natal every morning and a fish oil and b 50 every tea time with my meal.

5.during the two week wait I had a couple out very small glasses of red wine.very small.

6.after reading up on Chinese medicine I wore socks all the time, even in bed add they believe the feet represent the uterus and cold feet equals a cold uterus.

7.I ate nuts and seeds every day on my breakfast cereal
8.last but not least........ever day twice a day as well as my usual prayers I did a novena, a catholic petition .I prayed to st Gerrard and st Ann the infertiliy saints and a extra prayer twice a day to the virgin Mary.I figure Christmas was the most holy time for births and she would understand.oh and I also Dodd the today regularly

I think the prayer and rosary helped me stay really calm and stopped me stressing out.its still such early days, i'm not worrying about out all going wrong i'm just realistic that its very early days.

c and I have a lot of pains and stomach aches x x


----------



## jchic

I pray to St Gerard too! My Patron Saint is Saint Jude :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm not even Catholic, and I pray to St. Jude - the patron St. of lost causes, right?  St. Anthony is another favorite of mine - always losing things!

Thanks happy, for your tips! I've heard that about cold feet before! So happy for you. Stay positive. 

Mamma - where are you, what's going on? Creative, where are you today?


----------



## jchic

Yup! Thats him :)
I am having a weird pinching feeling on my left side (pelvic area). It literally feels like someone is pinching me. I bet you I have a FREAKING cyst because of the Femara!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I think it's fairly normal to have cysts, with or without the drugs. I think I had one last month - and I think it ruptured, because I had a really sharp pain when getting up one morning from bed - I was doubled over. It passed pretty quickly though. As long as you are ovulating and popping an egg, a cyst shouldn't affect fertilitly I don't think. But call the doc and see what he says!


----------



## DaisyQ

Um, it could also be IMPLANTATION??? Who's pregopants NOW?? We know happy is pregopants... you could be next!


----------



## happyh29

..........ladies.

Got period style mild cramps.

Started to spot and bleed.

Thanks for your support x


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

So sorry Happy! Hope that bean clings on for you! Is there a chance, is the bleed light?


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy, lots of ladies report spotting in early pregnancy. Take it easy and take deep breaths. It's not over unless true AF (constant red flow) really shows up.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs::hugs:oh happy ...... i really hope it is not AF, i will be thinking of you this evening :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jchic

Happy- Daisys right! Alot of women spot and bleed lightly. Dont fret just yet. Have you called your doctor?


----------



## happyh29

Thank you ladies.


Its blood streaked ewcm type. It was present for five wipes in a row but now nothing.

I have very very sporadic mild cramps- the type I 

get immediately before my period and that like bruised feeling in my uterus.

My boobs feel fine and none of the crazy symptoms I have been suffering.going to the doctors tomorrow x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy - Really hope it's just baby burrowing in to get comfy for the long haul :hugs: take it easy x


----------



## happyh29

Thank you ladies.I had a prayer and talking to you guys has made me feel calmer.thank you! fx to you all x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Morning Ladies, hope we are all okay. happy - how are things ?

AFM - I estimate that i am roughly 15 dpo (if indeed i ovulated) did a test and :bfn: :nope: not too suprised because but still wish :af: would just return now, this has been my longest cycle in about 10 months , not sure what is going on.

Dawn


----------



## happyh29

So ladies, a update from me.....

I made an appointment for the doctors today at half twelve and he rang me back to ask me to come in immediately. 

So of I went with my fmu.

Doctor did a full examination, blood pressure and pulse.all fine.no sign of a ectopic.

The doctor thinks I am nine Weeks pregnant.I totally refute that.his reasons are that I last had a full and normal menstrual period on October 28th.I then had a very very mild and light bleed December seventh lasting only two days.this was unusual for me.on the fifth of December I took numerous pregnancy tests and all were negative.with me bleeding the next day I assumed it was my period.

The doctor said based on this information I am nine Weeks.but the cbfm and Opk worked fine this month so I don't get how out would not show.also I have had steadily stronger pregnancy tests making me again believe this is only a very very recent conception.I agree with the clear blue conception indicator.

The long and short of it is doctor states I had to take immediate bed.test.no driving, crossing my legs or wearing tight trousers and no sitting up right.nothing that could put my uterus under pressure.from todays first morning urine sample he will ring me tomorrow am to confirm if I am pregnant.if so I have to stay in bed until January fourth when I need to go and see him again.

I asked why there is no bloodtests and he said there was no need.that rest was more important and I already knew I was pregnant so there was no need to test.I asked about beta but he said in England they don't test for that...

So here I am completely bed ridden.and to make it worse the oh has serious man flu.and to be honest he is never ill.

On a very positive note my hysterical rosary and prayers last might have prevented any more bleeding and nothing so far today.but it feels very heavy and wet down there x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Happy, i am so glad the Dr was able to reassure you a little, get plenty of rest and hopefully it will all be okay - take care

Dawn


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls!! Sorry I have been MIA lately, not been myself and stressed out! Congrats Happy, I will pray hun that this is just normal spotting and your pregnancy will go to term! I spotted for a week with my son and he was just fine! :hugs: 

Dawn I am sorry your having such a long cycle hun...waiting for the :witch: to arrive sometimes is almost as bad as the 2ww!!

Daisy - how many days till your appt??

Jchic hope you are feeling better today.

Mamma where are you hiding girl?? Still busy at work?

Mrs.B - Really hope this first round of clomid makes you ovulate!! Do you have another doctors appt to see how things are going?

AFM - CD3 today...witch still in full swing. I've decided to go all natural this cycle, no extra added vitamins or supplements. Giving this to the Lord as I am clearly no good at it! He is after all the one in charge!


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies, How is everyone today? I hope well! 

Happy - Wait, why did he put you on bedrest? At least you know everything is OK with the little bean, thats the most important thing! I also think its strange that your CBFM and OPK's worked this cycle....hmmmm....

Cre8tiv - Good for you going au naturale! I agree, I think God has a plan for everyone, and although we "think" we are in control, we truly arent. He has a master plan all laid out and yours definitely includes a baby. Have faith and hope, it will happen. Everytime I want to get down or try to take too much control, I try to remind myself that God is good, and he would never NOT bless us. Its hard to think that way sometimes when we are caught up in the moment of wanting something so bad, ya know? I like your approach!

Daisy - are you officially counting down your appt for next week?

Dawn - what cd are you on now? Hmmm, I wonder if they can give you something to bring on your AF?

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - still have some pinching on my left pelvic area, but I think its a cyst. Its on and off. I have an appt with my doc today at 2:45pm to discuss IUI options for next month, so fingers crossed! Trying to wait it out this month, but its hard. We will be going into Cycle #6 next so a bit dissappointing, but I have to learn to have a bit more faith!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Jchic - i am on CD41 today, been a bit crampy so maybe the witch is on her way, guess will have to wait and see. How did your appointment go?

Go creative - my cycle this month was all natural - and although it was (and still is) a long cycle i am glad i had a natural month - i will do the same next month once the witch finally arrives this time.

Dawn


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all!

Happy, I'm glad to hear the bleeding stopped. I think its very odd that the doc wouldn't do an hcg test which would give a clearer indication of how far along you might be. I guess you could call another Ob/gyn to ask if that's standard protocol? Or ask a friend? In any case, when you get your first scan, they'll have a much better idea of how far along you are. The bedrest bit sucks. Take good care not up get the flu! Over here they make us all get the flu shot. 

Dawnlouise, sorry to hear about the bfn. Hoping you ovulated later than you thought and a bfp is around the corner. 

Creative, how are the birthday preparations going? An all natural cycle sounds good. It might at least give a clearer picture as to what's going on. And maybe it's just what you need. 

Jchic, let us know how your appointment goes. Your doc seriously sounds amazing. Really hoping you get that bfp this month and won't need iui. 

Afm, the witch has left the building. My periods are super short since coming off the pill. 3 days. Is that normal? My appointment is one week from today! Funny story - I had to call over there yesterday to ask if my husband could give his "sample" at our first appointment, as he's very busy at work and would prefer not to have to make a second trip. It was so embarrassing! I had to explain that dh knows from his first marriage that a sample will be needed. Awkward! Unfortunately, it won't work, as he'll need a referral for the SA, and by the time he gets one, the lab will be closed. The receptionist reassured me that that "it doesn't take long," by which she meant that he can get back in for the sample very soon after our first appointment. I thought she meant it doesn't take long to collect the sample, so I said, "believe me, I know it doesn't take long!". We had a good laugh!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey jchic... your chart is looking a little triphasic, no??


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad everyone is doing well today, Happy, Hope your resting ;)

Been super busy today, offered to make my friends little boys first birthday cake, she wanted it based around Mickey Mouse, so thought I'd make a start on the figurines today whilst we were waiting for our fridge freezer to be delivered. I have never made figures before so I was really pleased with the outcome
 



Attached Files:







DSC03712.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow Mrs. B! You are a talent! What are they made out of?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Are they made from gumpaste? I love making cakes its so much fun! Those turned out really cute!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes they're flower paste :) Better than I thought they'd turn out, I hate it when you see things that look nothing like what they're supposed to be, so was a little dubious about doing them, but I'm glad I did!


----------



## happyh29

wow i looooooooooove those cakes!!!!!

please make me one and send it in the post!!!

the doctor said ( i just rang nhs direct who said the same) that the fear is me no longer being pregnant. so rather than me go to the doctors every day he would take a hormone test from urine and wait till next week before bloods.

i forgot i had a bleed in november like a mini period so i might might be five weeks. but i am 99.99% convinced im actually only like one month pregnant as im the testing queen. i think i ovulated super early so it might have caught super early.

bed rest is like torture. i keep finding reasons to get up!!!

aannnnnd i keep checking for blood!!! the next week will be most important as its when my periods due, oh well. i will be more nervous for the next few weeks until my period definitely doesn't come i think. if God wants it to happen it will.


lots of love ladies x
xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

That makes sense happy. You will get the answers you are looking for soon enough. Stay in bed now and be a good girl!

Mrs. B - awesome job - really impressed!


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies!
Happy- glad you got answers. Get redt and I am praying for ur bean!
Creativ- do we have a bday coming up?!
Daisy- LOL. Died laughing at the SA comment!

Afm- appt went good! IUI for next few cycles then IVF whenever I want with a doc that he referred me to. I pRay it comes to that!

Daisy- whats triphastic?


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow! You and this doc are all over it! Sounds good - curious what he had to say about the IUI procedure - does he think it'll do the trick? What does he think the issue is? Sorry if too personal! 

Glad I could make you laugh!

Triphasic is three levels of temperatures. The first level is preovualation. The second level is post ovulation. Then if your temps go even higher, creating a third level of temps - that's triphasic - and a VERY good sign!


----------



## jchic

UGH, Well I caved and tested at 8DPO this AM (why I did this, I DONT KNOW!) and it was a BFN! I keep telling myself its too early, but its definitely not my month. I already am having cramps (they usually start around this time for AF since I have an 11 day LP)....I'm not upset, its more like a I feel like a failure. Like I should be pregnant right now and its not happening. My husband told me this AM after I told him that I tested and it was Neg, "ARE you bleeding? Well then dont test again until you are a few days late. For someone who is religious and has so much faith in God, you really are negative. START putting your faith where your mouth is. I am still hopeful this month"....and he's right, ya know? I DO need to relinquish some of that control over. For example, yesterday I told him I was going to call that IVF referral and make an appt for March and DH said "WHY are you counting yourself out? By making that appt you are already in your head doing IVF" I see his point and I tell myself I am being proactive, but I think deep inside its fear. I know I am probably rambling, I just am a bit down - ALL my tests and his tests came back perfect except my thyroid (which was still in NORMAL range, just high normal) and I went ahead and was proactive and have been on the meds for a month and feel a MILLION times better, so maybe that was it? UGH, who knows!

MRS B - I forgot to tell you yesterday, I LOVE your cakes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, I know this is SO hard, and SO frustrating waiting for that BFP, and I know what it feels like to feel like there MUST be something wrong (with us, our our husbands), for it not to be happening. I so know that feeling.

That said, I tend to agree with your hubby, in that you are young and healthy, and it's not been *that* long yet, although I know it feels like an eternity. I know all of us expect(ed) it to happen right away, or at least within a few months, and when it doesn't it throws us all for a loop. Unfortunately, I really do think it takes time for most people - people just don't run around telling you how long it took for them, or announcing every month they are NOT pregnant. All we hear about are the pregnancy announcements, so it just feels like everyone is falling pregnant at the drop of a hat and not us. But we don't know how long it took - whether they were trying or not. I have friends that were NTNP, and it took years (like 2-3 years) before a BFP. That's not to scare you - because since we are actively trying, it will likely be a lot sooner. But my point is that it DOES happen, but we just don't hear about the months that go by for women where they are not pregnant. I also found out from a friend who I think of as being super fertile (3 young kids) that it took her 8 months with the first, and 7 months with the second. This is month 5 for you right? So considering that you are 30 (which is still young in my book), I would really wait a few more months before going the IVF route. Even in my case (34!), I plan on waiting a year before trying it, unless they discover that we really will need it to get pregnant. At my fertility appointment next week, I want to find out if there's anything obvious wrong that we can treat (thyroid problem, progesterone problem etc.). If there is NOTHING wrong with us, then I plan on giving it at least 8 months before trying IUI or IVF. That's just me, and I'm not trying to say that's what you should do, because we are all different. But I guess what I'm saying is that if 80-90% of people get pregnant within 1 year, and you have some time on your side, I might give it a little longer? I mean, you could go through all this intervention which is $$ and not pleasant, and yes - maybe you'll get pregnant a month or two faster, but what if you would've gotten pregnant on your own next month? I also think maybe you need to give the thyroid meds a little while to take effect? Whatever you and DH decide, I completely support you! You have to feel good about your action plan, and I think the most important thing is that 1. You have a husband who loves you, 2. You have a doc who is willing to be as aggressive as you want and 3. You have lots of options at your disposal. Now you just have to decide when you want to pursue these things. xxoo We WILL get those BFPs Jchic, I promise!


----------



## jchic

Thanks Chica!

I agree, I do not want to explore IVF until at least Sept/Oct of next year and continue to try until then. That will be basically the 13 month mark, etc. Time is on our side, and thats true!
I hope I am not out this month, but we shall see, you are right, its STILL early and if your super fertile friend had babies after 8months then we all should really take that into consideration since we are literally bloodhounds when it comes to TTC LOL

How are you feeling?


----------



## DaisyQ

Bloodhounds is a great way of putting it! Trying to sniff that BFP OUT!

I think your plan sounds like a good one. Trying to be patient and hold onto hope is so hard after getting month after month of BFNs, but I think waiting a year before IVF sounds like a good plan. 

AFM, doing OK. Feeling pretty philosophical about the whole TTC thing right know. Not feeling stressed at the moment since "trying" is still a ways away, so I'm feeling pretty relaxed. I think I mentioned I'm going to try SMEP this time, so we'll see how that goes. 

I was SO annoyed at DH last night. OMG. He is telling EVERYONE our TTC business. I mean, if he wants to tell his brothers, I'm not thrilled, but I get it - it's family. If he wants to tell his friend who lives in FL, again, not thrilled, but OK. But he's telling his guy friends around town!! We live in a small, super "chatty" aka gossipy town, and I'm the "2nd wife" so there's already a lot of talk about me, and I don't especially need MORE! Ugh! Two nights in a row he's gone out for beers with the guys, and two nights in a row, he has disclosed that we are trying and specifically he is telling his friends, "you know how much time and energy DaisyQ put into planning our wedding? Well she's putting that much effort into getting pregnant. Haha" NICE. Really nice. AND he's told these guys about our appointment with the fertility specialist next week! I really can't believe it. These guys are all "good guys" but I do NOT need them knowing such personal details of my life, and I CERTAINLY do not need their wives knowing (2 of them are good friends with the ex-wife!). So annoyed. Beyond.


----------



## jchic

UGH, that is annoying! DH did that too last week! Went out for beers and told ALL his guys friends, WTF?! He says he was excited, but honestly, 3 of his friends are expecting and got prego literally by thinking about it, so yeah, I was annoyed! I hate when people know my business, so I hear you on that. 
I hope the friends dont tell the ex, that would be uncomfortable. Is she remarried?
Glad you are nice and calm....lets switch places, hahahaha. Because I am NOT calm!


----------



## happyh29

Daisy I would kill him.truly I would.but perhaps this is his coping mechanism as its not happened how you envisaged it?

I mean possibly people are asking why you have not had kids and therefore he feels the need to make light of the.situation?


Well I am bloody livid.the doctor phoned, its 3.30 pm and he admitted the nurse sent my urine off for analysis for infection and not hcg pregnancy!! All the land are now shut till Tuesday!! As I bleed last night he is still worried so its total bed rest till bloody Tuesday.

I am totally livid.but I couldn't complain as my mums a nurse at the surgery and I know how stretched they are with nhs cuts.

So now I have to wait til tues. He did day as my bleeding last night was so small, ie lead than a fifty pence piece it was a good sign however he reminded me that bleeding in general is not a good sign.

Doh! X


----------



## jchic

Happy, do they not do the urine samples in the office? Maybe you should see another doc? Unless you feel totally comfortable with him of course :)

How are you feeling today? Has the bleeding stopped?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Morning ladies!!! 

Sorry for your bfn this morning jchic but it is to early to test....don't loose hope yet, I've heard lots of girls say they felt out because they had all their normal AF signs and they were indeed prego! Your not out until the :witch: shows hun. :hugs:

Silly question, I know thyroid is a problem for women (I've been tested and I'm fine) but is it an issue ttc when DH has thyroid problems? He does and is on medication but he forgets to take it a lot :growlmad:


----------



## jchic

I don't think so....the medication is literally the exact hormone replacement and works 100% so I would make sure he takes it! It really just causes issues in women IF its left untreated :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy, that is so infuriating!

I don't know if this will make you feel any better, but the urine test was just to confirm pregnancy, right? And you've already done a million at home. And you can keep doing them at home until your appointment. So don't get too upset - it's not good for you. Rent some movies and curl up for a cozy weekend! 

Thanks for your support girls. Dh likes to be the life of the party/the center of attention and I think his motivation for spilling the beans was simply to provide some entertainment/juicy gossip, even though it's about US. He has boundary issues in general, and is always disclosing too much. He has a really hard time censoring himself and is very trusting of people - thinks everyone's his best friend, so ge doesn't know when to STFU. excuse my French. Jchic, the ex is not remarried. She has a boyfriend (for about 2 years now) but I don't think she'll marry him ever, for a variety if reasons. Even though she's had a boyfriend continuously since before dh and I got together, she has still had major jealousy/resentment issues. And she was the one that originally wanted the divorce. It's not rational. Anyway. 

Jchic that chart is really looking triphasic! What does FF say??


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and I agree with creative - WAY too early to test. You are not out yet. 

Creative, just did a quick google search, and thyroid CAN cause issues for male fertility. I would definitely encourage dh to take his meds consistently. May be worthwhile to have his levels rechecked and meds adjusted if necessary? Could always get a SA done too. It's quick and easy.


----------



## happyh29

the doctors surgery in my area dont do in house testing they send it off, its a NHS guideline for the area.

thanks for your kind words.

im kind f freaking out now as i take a vitamin B complex and a prenatal plus fish oil. im wondering if i should drop either the pre natal or fish oil ?

could it be too much?

no spotting as yet, thanks be to God, just waiting till bloody tues now

xx


----------



## jchic

Creativ- how often is dh thyroid checked. Its usually every 6 months ( mine is 3 for first time). Getting back on meds will def help! :)

Daisy-FF hasnt indicated anything I dont think. How do I check?
How long will ur appt be next week? U excited?!

What are everyones nye plans? Dh and I are just going to dinner and laying low this year :)

Happy- I agree with Daisy, REST!


----------



## jchic

Hahaha! daisy my dh has a serious "sharing info " problem! Support group necesssary for those 2!


----------



## DaisyQ

Fish oil is a mild anticoagulant, which might be making you bleed more. That being said, women at risk for MC are often put on anticoagulants like low dose aspirin or even heparin! So you might want to keep taking it. You should really ask a doctor about this.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and keep taking the b complex and prenatal!

Jchic, If you have the paid version of FF, there will be a pregnancy monitor or analyzer feature on your "my chart" page, and it might say "possibly triphasic" in that section, after listing how many temps you've got that are higher than the coverline. 

Going to VA to spend NYE with dh's brother and his family. Going out to a fancy dinner, just the adults. Kids will stay home with their older cousin as a babysitter and have a pizza party. Not sure if we'll stay out late, or come home to ring in the new year with the kids.


----------



## jchic

I have that version but it just says 8 temps above coverline?


----------



## DaisyQ

Well, just keep watching that space. I think it might say that soon if you temps stay up high like that!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Creativ- how often is dh thyroid checked. Its usually every 6 months ( mine is 3 for first time). Getting back on meds will def help! :)
> 
> Daisy-FF hasnt indicated anything I dont think. How do I check?
> How long will ur appt be next week? U excited?!
> 
> What are everyones nye plans? Dh and I are just going to dinner and laying low this year :)
> 
> Happy- I agree with Daisy, REST!

He was suppose to go back to the doctors quite awhile ago to see if the dosage they gave him was enough...he never went. And he says he hasn't noticed a change in anything so he definitely thinks its going to need to be upped. I just called him at work and gave him an ear full :haha: He'll do it soon or I'll drag him there myself. :rofl:


----------



## jchic

Good! Thats the way lol


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooooh your chart is looking very promising jchic!!!!!! :D


----------



## jchic

I hope so. Gotta wait it out, ugh how I hate the 2ww


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Creativ- how often is dh thyroid checked. Its usually every 6 months ( mine is 3 for first time). Getting back on meds will def help! :)
> 
> Daisy-FF hasnt indicated anything I dont think. How do I check?
> How long will ur appt be next week? U excited?!
> 
> What are everyones nye plans? Dh and I are just going to dinner and laying low this year :)
> 
> Happy- I agree with Daisy, REST!
> 
> He was suppose to go back to the doctors quite awhile ago to see if the dosage they gave him was enough...he never went. And he says he hasn't noticed a change in anything so he definitely thinks its going to need to be upped. I just called him at work and gave him an ear full :haha: He'll do it soon or I'll drag him there myself. :rofl:Click to expand...

Awesome! :thumbup: I was thinking to myself after I posted about my google search on thyroid and male fertility, "ah, I bet Creative is getting on the internet right now, and her DH is about to get a very... "to the point" phone call from her very soon!" I had that pegged!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Creativ- how often is dh thyroid checked. Its usually every 6 months ( mine is 3 for first time). Getting back on meds will def help! :)
> 
> Daisy-FF hasnt indicated anything I dont think. How do I check?
> How long will ur appt be next week? U excited?!
> 
> What are everyones nye plans? Dh and I are just going to dinner and laying low this year :)
> 
> Happy- I agree with Daisy, REST!
> 
> He was suppose to go back to the doctors quite awhile ago to see if the dosage they gave him was enough...he never went. And he says he hasn't noticed a change in anything so he definitely thinks its going to need to be upped. I just called him at work and gave him an ear full :haha: He'll do it soon or I'll drag him there myself. :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome! :thumbup: I was thinking to myself after I posted about my google search on thyroid and male fertility, "ah, I bet Creative is getting on the internet right now, and her DH is about to get a very... "to the point" phone call from her very soon!" I had that pegged!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

:rofl: Me too, me too!


----------



## happyh29

Lol poor sod is going to get a right ear bashing!


----------



## DaisyQ

I think you had the same sort of "talk" with DH about taking his meds and seeing his doctor that I had with my DH about wearing different underpants!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> I think you had the same sort of "talk" with DH about taking his meds and seeing his doctor that I had with my DH about wearing different underpants!

:rofl: I also told my DH he was to wear different undies too!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah!! Tell him! As my mom might say, "give him the business!" 

We'll get our men on the TTC straight and narrow train yet!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

You know I never even though once that it might be his fault things aren't working...I always think its me!


----------



## DaisyQ

I think we all assume that!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies,

How are we all ?

today i am 15 days past my low stick (day 43 in my cycle). this is the longest my cycle has ever been since tracking them. Not pregnant - or at least its not showing up on a test. I feel rotten full of cold, sore throat and felt very sick last night (well woke with heartburn at 3 am , had some milk and that made me feel super sick so was up two hours. Have a constant headache and am having to take pain relief, i feel bad doing that but then again negative pregnancy tests so i am sure its okay to take pain relief. I am kind of putting the sick feeling down to over indulging this christmas. I thought AF was on hr way the other day as i was a bit crampy but now nothing apart from a bit of an upset tummy (again too much rich food maybe), My CM has all but dried up too. Kind of wish AF would come. I can not get time to go to the dr's until next friday, do you think if AF has not arrived by then they could give me something to bring it on. Wouls i have a period even if i did not ovulate this cycle ( i am sure i would, but would it be delayed?)

sorry so many questions.

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

Af got me this morning, so back on the Clomid tomorrow, new year, new luck hopefully :)

Dawn, My doc said I dont ovulate on my own but I still have a period, so I guess that answers one question.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi dawnlouise, 

Sorry for long cycle, and hope you start tobfeel better soon. I think the next step for you is really to get in to see the doc. Hope AF arrives soon! 

How is everyone else? Mrs b, sorry to hear AF showed, but now that things are more regulated, hoping this will be your month!

Creative, how are you holding up? 

Happy, what's going on over there? Has the bleeding stopped? Have you taken any more tests?

Jchic?

Mamma, where are you??

Afm, not too much to report. Just managed a quickie at my bro in laws house - naughty naughty! Huge temp rise today, but woke up really hot. My stepdaughter is also sick with a fever, so maybe I'm fighting something off. Cm has returned, sorta sticky/creamy. Looking forward to getting the party started again this cycle - hoping this will be THE ONE.


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies,


still in my bed. not even been down stairs for 2 days!!!!

no blood or bleeding BUT this morning weird yellowy/ slightly brown cm. only lasted a few wipes?

anyway did a test this am and it was SUPER SUPER dark. so really pleased. had cramps on and off all day but just going to have to wait until Wednesday when my results are in.

I am still hysterically doing a rosary at every cramp and niggle and pain. It just feels like i am going to come on at any second....oh well. the prayer will help.

so hubby and are sat in bed seeing the new year in with sandwiches on our knee!!!

hope you all have a lovely new years eve, 2012 will be your year i know it

xxxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Happy New Year Ladies


----------



## jchic

Hapoy New Year! How is Everyone? HaPpy, glad to hear the little bea N is doing well!

Afm- bad af cramps. Shes on her way but new year, New try rIght? :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So glad the bleeding has stopped Happy :hugs:

Jchic- your temp is still up nice and high hun....and those cramps could still be implantation at 10dpo!! (which would explain the bfn this morning) Your chart looks too good to be out, I'm not giving up on you yet!!

Mrs. B - yay for a quick cycle...now on to the good one!! :D

Wow Daisy your getting cm already? I feel so far behind, the witch is packing her bags but she's still around!

3 more days till I get to poas...debating whether or not to order more sticks for next month? Money is so tight right now I just might stop using the monitor after this month?? Tons to do today so I don't think you'll see me on again until tomorrow night. My little guy's birthday is tomorrow so I've got lots of cake decorating to do!! Happy New Year ladies! May 2012 be the year we ALL get our BFPs!!! :hugs2:


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies,

did a test today and was super super dark even wth a massive monster wee that wasnt concentrated.

pleased as punch.

still ots of pains and niggles like AF cramps....

just keep me in your prayers if you will :)

Creative - don't buy any sticks until you need to......you might not need them and positive thinking works. Good luck with the birthday party. 

good luck every one. Im still in my bed missing out on a huge family party. My parents know and everyone else thinks i have sickness ..... hopefully i can tell them the truth when this stabilizes.

im so nervous still but my new years resolution is to leave it to God, its not as if this isnt all part of his plan for me.

lots of love xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! Happy new year!

Happy, so glad to hear the bleeding has stopped and your tests are still positive. Great news!

Jchic, like creative said, your chart looks amazing. Fx those are implantation cramps!

Creative, happy birthday to your little man! Hope the cake decorating is going well! Yes, getting a small amount if cm. It seems like your cycles are pretty consistent, so if you have to miss a month, I'm sure you can still time bding appropriately. You could also try bding every other day up until cd 15 or so, then so three or four days in a row (15,16,17,18) then go back to every other day until AF, or cd 21 or 22, or utter exhaustion, whichever comes first. 

Afm, temps are abnormally high. Can't figure that out. Hoping now I'm home, they'll go back to normal. 

This will be our year ladies! 2012, the year of bfps!

My temps a high, which is really weird.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, 

How are we all today. 

I have managed to make an appointment with my Dr for 13th January (was the earliest they had! unless your really ill...... ) If AF has not arrived by then it would be 56 days since last period (currently day 45). NO signs of being pregnant, still negative tests. I am debating whether to start taking agnus castus again now in the hope it may kick start AF , what do you think,...... or would you stay off all stuff (except the B complex which i have taken for months without a problem) and go to the doctors without any other herbal remedies in the system (wondering if this would give more accurate blood tests since i will be asking to have blood tests done)..... I don't know what to do, just wish AF would come..... My cervical position keeps changing from high to low, but always hard at the moment - cm is kind of dry and kind of creamy depending on when i check.
do you think being a bit unwell would delay AF and if so really by 9 days (have a cold that i started with on 30th december.) 

Dawn


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy New Year ladies :flower:

A bit gutted today - thought I got my BFP yesterday evening on an ic as there was a faint line (that I think has colour). Took a FRER and it was -ve but thought I'd wait and take another with FMU this morning, another BFN :cry: 

Going to leave it now until AF is due.

Here's the pics of the IC yesterday - what do you all see? x
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120101_2.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









Snapshot_20120101_3.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DaisyQ

Tcc, I see a line in both.... Are those the 10 miu sticks? I would try to hold off from being too upset, or too happy yet.... I would wait 1-2 more days and test again..

Dawnlouise, I think you either ovulated later than you than you thought, or are having an anovulatory cycle. I don't know much about agnus castus, but I would maybe start a new thread and ask? 

How is everyone else? 

My temp is back down where it should be today. I think I get to start POAS tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic!! No spotting, and your temp is still high??!! That's unusual for you... Chart is looking GOOD, pregopants!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Daisy :) Everyone in my journal and the preg test section seem to think it's a BFP too but those FRER's have thrown me right off :wacko: 

But you're right! I'm not out until AF gets me, so shall hold off now for testing until she's due.

And yes I think they are 10miu, they are the super sensitive early ones that the NHS use.


----------



## DaisyQ

So it might not show up yet on FRER, since they are 25 miu. I bet it will show up on wednesday or Thursday with frer!


----------



## jchic

Hey All!
TTC - Congrats! I agree with Daisy, it depends on the sensitivity of the test. I am sure it will show up on a FRER in a few more days.

How was everyone's new year? Ours was low key! We went to a really nice dinner and then just came back home.

Daisy - HA! I dont think so, I wish though. I tested at 8DPO and 10DPO and NADA. Also, I am having AF style cramps on and off. I am sure she will start tomorrow right on time. I usually have spotting by today, BUT its still early in the day. I hope it doesnt start. If it doesnt start, I will wait to test until Thursday or Friday just in case.


----------



## DaisyQ

Think positive Jchic! Your temp today is much higher than any other month at 11 dpo! And in previous months you sometimes start spotting at 10 dpo. I think this is all very promising. And 8 dpo is WAY too early. The majority of women implant right around 9 dpo. Which would make 10 dpo also too early.... 

I have my fx for you!!


----------



## jchic

I hope so. Youre the best! IF wishful thnking AF doesnt come, when do you think I should test?


----------



## jchic

Daisy, i just found this:
I thought everyone would appreciate hearing some analysis from published research (sample: 136 women who became pregnant) into implantation times and HCG rates of increase during the first week post-implantation. Rather than post the science bits, I'll summarize a few key points. If you want more information please PM me. I have no affiliation with this research.

Implantation occurs for most of the women between 6 to 12 days after ovulation.

(1) Nearly all the women took at least 3 days before HCG levels were at a level that could be identified via an hpt. Many more took at least 6. Some of the women took up to two weeks!

The rate of increase (for the first week after implantation) varied considerably -- meaning that some were punctuated -- aka increased in jumps, some started slow and then rose quickly, and some increased evenly. This means you may see your lines slowly get darker or you may get lots of and suddenly a !!


----------



## jchic

It didnt post all the way :( basically says most women dont test pos. Until up to 6 days after missed af.


----------



## happyh29

Without a doubt I think that's a bfp. The internet cheapies were by far the most sensitive tests I used. Good luck, I really hope tomorrow its your bfp.

Well no spotting so far today.had a bit last night though....and today I have had more cramps on and of.I did another test it was completely dark, a dark as the control......but tomorrow I will get to the doctors so the solution is hopefully in sight x x x


----------



## happyh29

J chic I totally think your still in the game......it looks really positive.good luck.I think you will get a bfp 11dpo ... Try not test ing for two days if you can. Let the hcg build up and get a proper strong line. 


X


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree - I think the soonest you should test again is tomorrow, at 12 DPO. Then wait another 2 days, and test on 14 DPO. The rule of thumb used by FF and women who chart - if you have 18 days of high temps you are most likely prego.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow been busy on here.

Jchic, good luck

TTC, I see lines, good luck with your later tests

Finished the birthday cake today, then went and spent the afternoon surrounded by kids, theyre all so cute!
 



Attached Files:







DSC03716.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow - impressive Mrs. B!


----------



## happyh29

I want that cake!! It is exceptional.x


----------



## Mrs.B.

hehe thanks guys, certainly helped keep my mind off ttc, its gotten me right down these past few days xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :hugs: I hope you're all right - I'll be devastated if it doesn't turn out to be a +ve and that IC was just a very horrible, convincing evap/indent :cry:

Mrs B - that cake is simply amazing, you're so talented! x


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, I am stalking your chart! Any spotting yet? I am sooooo hoping this is it!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow! So much has happened in a day! ttc I do think you got your bfp girl!! Like one of the other girls said its probably not showing up on a FRER yet because of the test sensitivity. Test again in a day or too and I bet it'll show up! FX this is your bfp hun!!

Jchic!!! Your chart still looks good and no spotting is a great sign!! Plus your temp didn't drop as much as it did at this point last cycle. That Femara just might have done the trick for you!!!!!! So excited "pregopants" :haha:

Happy glad you'll be able to get some more answers at your doc appt tomorrow...did they say anything about doing an u/s?

Woohoo for poas tomorrow Daisy!!! :D

AFM I am still spotting..AF is dragging her heals :growlmad: My temps are all over the place...what does that mean?? It doesn't look "normal" to me :( Stayed up till 1 this morning finishing my little man's cakes, I am pleased it came out so well...thought you girls might want to see my hard work.
 



Attached Files:







100_1364.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 7









100_1383.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 5









100_1387.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh we cross posted! How funny we both posted cake pics!! Yours is super cute Mrs. B!!! Its hard work isn't it?! But your right, totally takes your mind off ttc :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

WOAH that's why your username resembles 'creative girl' :lol: that's amazing! 

I wouldn't want to cut into that cake, it's too pretty! Both of your cakes are! x


----------



## DaisyQ

Holy COW, Creative! That cake is ridiculous! I've never seen anything like it! You are seriously talented, and the BEST part is the look on your son's face. Totally priceless! 

I'll go look at your chart now... my temps have been totally wacky too.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hmm.. yes, a little all over the place, but so were the ones last month - you also ranged form 97.1 - 97.9... so it's probably just normal for you.... don't stress...


----------



## Mrs.B.

WOW creative, thats amazing!!


----------



## jchic

Wow! Cakes looked amazing! Im hungry now lol. 
Ugh, big temp drop but no spotting and no AF. Am I out? Probably right? Wheres our resident scientist Daisy? 

How is everyone today?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks girls! I spend 2 days on the cakes I do, a bit WAY to much and every year I say I'll do something less crazy...and no matter what it never ends up that way, lol. Next year for sure! :winkwink: 

I was searching for answers last night and I think I found my solution to the crazy up and down temps...they are due to stress! (makes total sense now! :haha:) I was still very stressed last night after everyone left so after the kids went to bed I went downstairs and layed in bed and put on a Christian meditation CD I have...I LOVE that CD!!!!!! What a miracle worker!! Totally calmed and relaxed me, stress free when I went to bed, I felt amazing and slept like a baby!! Also saw a huge improvement in my temp too :dance:

Jchic - I am praying that temp will shoot back up tomorrow hun but the fact that your not spotting and AF is not here is awesome!! How is your CP??

Daisy - did you get to poas this morning?


----------



## jchic

I hope so! I wonder what the heck is going on...I usually spot by 10 or 11DPO and DEFINITELY wake up with my period by CD28, so I am just confused. Maybe she is coming with avengence and needed an extra day, LOL


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Don't count yourself out hun....I've looked at many charts where their temp dipped around the time AF was due and then it shot back up and they got their BFP!!!! I think you should test again tomorrow if the witch is still MIA!!! :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree with creative. Don't count yourself out until AF shows, and if she doesn't show today, test tomorrow. Agree that the dip is consistent with AF making her way into town, but then again, your dip isn't all the way to the coverline like it has been in previous months. I think we will hopefully have an answer either way by tomorrow... Also, FYI, a lady on another thread got bfns every day until 16 dpo when she got her bfp. Hang in there!


----------



## DaisyQ

And yes, I POAS today - fun! - and it was low. Last time I got my first high on cd 13. We'll see!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Girls read this...I am going to use this this month as its all natural for CM!! One girl said it works so well she didn't even need preseed!!!
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/216985-grapefruit-juice-increased-cm.html


----------



## jchic

Nice! I have read that Grapefruit juice is good for CM. 

Yeah, I honestly dont get it...I mean, I have an 11day LP no matter WHAT, so this is really odd, especially the not spotting bit. But I am beyond confused. I am having alot of CM which is weird too.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Nice! I have read that Grapefruit juice is good for CM.
> 
> Yeah, I honestly dont get it...I mean, I have an 11day LP no matter WHAT, so this is really odd, especially the not spotting bit. But I am beyond confused. I am having alot of CM which is weird too.

PREGOPANTS!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchickie... I really hope this is IT! In my opinion, anything different is good!


----------



## ttc_lolly

It all sounds very promising jchic. FX'd for you :dust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay :happydance: good luck


----------



## happyh29

So Dr confirmed my pregnancy. ...and I have a emergency scan tomorrow .

They may or may not be able to see anything as I just don't know how far gone I am. I'm convinced my last period was very very early December.

However if I am wrong they definitely won't be able to see any thing. They are concerned as I ask spotting and have cramps....... The doctor wants me to take off the first twelve Weeks as I am high risk. I refuse to do that, it would kill me mentally so i'm taking it well by week.

Will let you know how it goes 
X x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats :) Take it easy and good luck with scan xx


----------



## jchic

Good Luck Happy! Keep us posted xxoo


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck Happy! Why are you at high risk? Because of the spotting and cramping? Take it easy lady and let us know how the scan goes!

Jchic, still no spotting???


----------



## jchic

Heyy Daisy duke- nothing new to report. No spotting. Cramps on and off but thats it. Hoping for the best.


----------



## DaisyQ

Daisy duke! Love her. 

Are you going to test tomorrow??? I am seriously chart stalking you.


----------



## jchic

Lol. I tested today at work and bfn. Nervous to test tomorrow. Whatdo u think?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hmm, if it was bfn, then I might wait until the day after tomorrow. The suspense is killing me, and its not even ME! I've got everything crossed that AF stays away.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:wohoo: So excited jchic!!!! This could really be it for you hun!! :yipee: I'm stalking your chart too :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Jchic, I'm sorry she's here. Are you sure it's not just spotting? I like that higher temp today... 

How is everyone else? Creative are things settling down?

Mrs B., how is the 2nd round of clomid going?

Happy, how are you feeling?

TCCLolly, are your lines getting darker?

Dawnlouise, what's cooking? Is AF still on sabbatical?

MAMMMA - where are you??

Sorry if I missed anyone...

AFM, got a HIGH today on my monitor. What??? I'm on CD 10, and this has never happened before. Last time I got a high on CD 13, and the time before it was on CD 15. This is a new box of sticks though (I buy them in packs of 30), so I wonder if this batch is more sensitive or something. My estrogen line is still pretty dark, with some slight fading in the center of the line, but yesterday's was super duper dark throughout. Anyway, I'm wondering/hoping if this will mean I will O sooner this month, which would be great, but it will throw off my BDing plan somewhat, as I was planning on abstaining for a few days before BDing ~4 days in a row starting on CD 14 or 15 (usually O around CD 17). Hmmm... what to do ladies? Should I do every other day until peak? Then every day?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no did jchic get cd 1? Can't see on my phone right now.

Second round seems to be going ok, true test will be if i ovulate. I think I'm going to treat it as first round so my brain don't get upset as last month was a waste due to the dates LOL. My temps with up and im having dreams again, hubby said I was talking In my sleep night before last LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, I've been stalking jchic's chart and it looks like CD1. But her temp is up so I'm still hopeful it's just spotting! 

Good plan about thinking of this as cycle 1. Funny about you talking in your sleep - my husband does that regularly and he makes NO sense. Last night he said, "we have a problem... dietary restriction.... airplane food is poison... I know the song that Santana sings." No joke.


----------



## jchic

Hey All!

How is everyone today?
Mrs B - what CD's are you taking the Clomid? Is it the same as Femara where its CD3-7?

Daisy - I had that with my new box too. I bought a 30 pack and I literally went on HIGH on CD9, dont worry, you will probably get a few highs then your true peaks. It wont miss O so dont worry. 

Creative - Looks like your temps are settling in. Glad to see that! WOOHOO! PS - Your son is ADORABLE! That look on his face for his bday was amazing. 

Mamma - why MIA lady? We MISS YOU!

Happy - are you still spotting? taking it easy I hope?

TTC - How are you feeling today?

AFM - Ugh, she GOT ME! I was beyond upset. Its like a light spotty pinky flow, but its already gotten a bit heavier (still light). I guess onto to Cycle # 6.....depressing for sure. 

On a happy note, I get to do IUI this cycle! WOOHOO! The thing with IUI is literally you only have 1 SHOT for it to work. I call the Docs office when I get my peak and they take DH's sperm and wash it, spin it, and then insert it in my uterus, so it bypasses the cervix and vagina. My doc says it just gives alittle advantage. I think I should call when I get my first peak, right?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh no Jchic :( I really hope the witch didn't get you hun!!! :hugs: 

Daisy I bet you anything you got a high this early because you started a new box of sticks. That happened to me when I started this box I am on too. My 1st box I only got 1 or 2 highs before my peak and ever since I have been on this box I have been getting 5 highs before my peak. I do think some boxes are more sensitive than others! I would keep to your original plan. Just watch your estrogen line on the sticks, if they are still dark you know your not near your peak.


Alright Mrs.B!! I hope the clomid treats you better this cycle!!

I poas this morning, got a low...no real surprise there as only CD9. Just went to the store and got my 100% grapefruit juice so started drinking that...its not soo bad, I can manage! :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey Jchickie. I am so sorry about this cycle. Your chart was looking SOOOO good. Still holding onto a tiny smidgen of hope that this is just spotting and will go away. I guess we'll know more in a day or so. Boo! AF! Boo on you!

Yes, I would call when you peak, absolutely! If it were me, I'd call when you go "high" just to give them some forewarning that you'll be peaking soonish. What happens though if you "peak" over the weekend??? From what I've read, washing the sperm makes them SUPER mobile and super fast. I have high hopes for you this cycle! Also, can you still BD this cycle if you are doing IUI? Like on the highs leading up to the peak? Or does DH have to abstain during that time? Just curious! And can you BD after? Like if the IUI is on the first peak, can you BD on the second one? So many questions!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am so sorry jchic...on the plus side you gained a day in your LP!! Thank you for explaining IUI I always wondered what it was. It sounds very hopeful!! I can't wait to see how it all unfolds for you :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Creative and Jchic for the reassurance about the sticks. I will assume I will still O normal time, CD 17ish. I think I will BD every other day until peak, then every day.... Trying something new this cycle - every cycle up until now we have been BDing almost every and clearly, more is not necessarily better! Or maybe it IS, and there is some other problem. Hopefully will get some answers about that soon.


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies!

Daisy - I was wondering that too! What happens if I O over the weekend? They are open on Saturdays so we are good there, its just Sunday I have to worry about. So for example, if I am getting alot of highs (with this new box I have had like 5 or 6 before a peak) I will call them if I know I am getting close and will most likely O on Sunday or whatever. If its any other day of the week, we are good. 
DH has to abstain for 2 days before the IUI BUT we can DTD before and after the IUI, just not the day of the IUI. 

I hear you about the everyday vs. every other day method. I have tried them both and I wonder if it honestly makes a difference? The more research I do, it says if sperm count is normal, then the tried and true "more is better" is the way to go, but who knows. 

Creativ - How are you feeling today? How was that grapefruit juice? YUM! LOL. I am honestly thinking that my LP lengthened by a day because maybe my thyroid meds are starting to kick in? Maybe thats why no spotting either?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

The 100% grapefruit juice actually is no where near as bad as the from concentrate stuff...you think it would be worse but I can tolerate it, its for a good cause :D

If you usually o on a specific CD can you estimate when it will fall this month? I hope it doesn't fall on a weekend for you hun!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, I think your plan is a good one. Even if you end up getting that first peak on Sunday, you will still be able to get in on you second peak day, which is Ovulation day for most people. And the good news is that the washed sperm are super fast, so they can get to your tubes FAST to be there to meet the egg... Wouldn't it be great though if they could do the IUI twice? Like once on Friday or Saturday, and then again on Monday? Hopefully it will be a moot point, and you will get that peak on any other day but Sunday. You know what I might do though (because I am CRAZY??). I would also get some OPKs, and use those in the evenings. Both months with the CBFM, I got a + OPK in the afternoon or evening before my first peak. That way, if you get a + OPK on a Saturday afternoon, maybe you can still squeeze yourself into the schedule? Just an idea.

I'll ask the RE about the every day vs. every other day thing and see what he says. 

I think it's great that you have a longer LP and no spotting - could very well be your thyroid meds!

I'm actually wondering (a tiny bit) if my earlier highs both this month and last month (and last month it was the same box as before) are from the b complex... I upped it this month to B100. I guess time will tell, but if I end up Oing early, I'm attributing it to the B6!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic - you are GOOD to go. I just checked your chart, and you are due to O on CD 14-16, which is mid-week. You are totally FINE! Yay!


----------



## jchic

YAY! Yes, I have the OPK's and will be using those too, lol. 

When do you go to the doc Daisy? Is it today???!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Tomorrow!! Ahhhhh! Nervous/excited/scared.


----------



## happyh29

Did a scan could not see anything. Found put I have a retrograde uterus though. Gave bloods. They will ring me today with results then back in on Friday for more.

The midwifery unit were amazing, 
nice. The did a vaginal and normal scan. Either its already miscarried or its very very early pregnancy or its ectopic. However its doubtful its ectopic as my pain is no where at that level thank God.

The midwife laughed her head off when I said I did a clear blue conception test. She said they are excellent pregnancy tests but it is impossible to use them to guess conception. Stands to reason,.mine this morning said the five Weeks plus while exactly one week ago it said one.week.

So all in all its inconclusive. I'm just keeping praying and trying to take my mind off it

Thanks ladies, ask your kind words mean a lot.please pray I just have not started showing yet and its very very early days
X


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy I think it is early days! Don't worry. And also, having a retroverted uterus can make baby much harder to see! There are stories of women who get scans done, and they see no baby, so they think it's a MC, but then on a later scan it's there. So HOLD TIGHT! I am confident there's a baby in there.


----------



## jchic

I agree with Daisy, Happy! There is definitely a little bean in there :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies,

Happy - fingers crossed that there is a baby in there, will be thinking of you.

Jchic - good luck with the iui - i am glad things are moving in the right direction for you.

Creative - let me know how the grapefruit juice goes for you 

Daisy - i wonder if getting the high earlier will mean you O earlier - guess it's a waiting game. 

AFM - Af is still on holiday (day 47 now) - my monitor has been flashing it's 'm' for weeks now LOL. we have been :sex: every other day now from cd 9, so who knows what is going on. i just think i may not of ovulated and it's just taking my body some time to catch up and realise. Not pregnant as have done tests and they said not - the only thing is they have all been internet cheapies, but surely 4 can't be giving out wrong readings, especially since the test line comes up correctly. I do have a FRER but in my heart i am sure i am not pregnant so seems pointless waisting it. I have a Dr's appointment next Friday to discuss, i am hoping if AF has still not arrived they may do some blood tests since i would be mega late by then and ttc a year..... but this is the NHS we are talking about so we shall see.

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

*Jchic*  Im taking it on 2-6, but you can take it 2-7, 4-8 qamd 5-9 also. Dunno how the doc decides which one they tell you to used. Cycle 6 in total?? But your heading in the right direction! Yay for IUI, hope it does the trick

*Creative* thanks for the well wishes, I wish I likes grapefruit juice, I would give that a go too

*Happy,* Sorry nothing was visable on your scan, [-o&lt; pray for you, good luck


----------



## jchic

Dawn, Have they run tests for PCOS? Thats pretty common when you have long cycles, and that may be it. When do you go to the Doc?

Mrs B - Yup, 6 total

I was actually thinking of doing an UNMEDICATED IUI cycle. I LOVED the Femara, but I think it might be good to not do it this cycle since I ovulate on my own anyway. If I dont get a BFP, I can always do the Femara the following cycle. 
Also, I really think the Thyroid was my issue, thoughts?

Daisy - what time is your appt? Do you literally have a book of questions?


----------



## Mrs.B.

DaisyQ said:


> Yeah, I've been stalking jchic's chart and it looks like CD1. But her temp is up so I'm still hopeful it's just spotting!
> 
> Good plan about thinking of this as cycle 1. Funny about you talking in your sleep - my husband does that regularly and he makes NO sense. Last night he said, "we have a problem... dietary restriction.... airplane food is poison... I know the song that Santana sings." No joke.

I always talk in my sleep, he sometimes quotes me and I know what dream it related to but this time it didnt make sese lol



jchic said:


> Mrs B - Yup, 6 total

Your quite ahead for 6 months in, so thats good


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Happy there is a bean in there...otherwise the hpt's wouldn't have picked up the HCG hormone! I am praying it is just too soon hun :hugs:

Mrs. B. - I HATE grapefruits!! lol But I am going to choke this down, its really not a bad as I thought it would be...and a plus its keeping me very regular! :haha:

Dawn - I will let you know! :) I'm sorry the :witch: is MIA...can you call your doctor and have them prescribe something that will bring it on?? Its a shame you'd have to wait till next Friday for something to happen :(


----------



## happyh29

The hospital have rang me at home and asked if I can go in tomorrow for more tests.they are concerned its ectopic as my hormone levels are so high. will keep you updated.


My beta is 2600 which means they should be able to see something on a scan if the embryo.is producing a hormone level at that height.

I have to go in at 8 am so they can scan me again and then decide if its ectopic. 
I totally am panicking but convinced I can't have a ectopic. I feel absolutely fine.
After the call I rang back to the hospital to have loads of questions.but the doctor said there is no way they can miss something on the when is its producing that high a level of hormone

X x


----------



## jchic

Happy, dont stress until you get confirmation from the doc either way, ok? I am definitely going to say a prayer for you and the little bean tonight. Hang in there. xxoo


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I will be praying for you too sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## happyh29

Thank you.I feel like I could throw up right now.will keep you updated.x


----------



## DaisyQ

Hang in there happy. Hope they see the embryo on the scan tomorrow. 

Jchic I do actually have a word document with all the million things I'm worried about. Messed up hormones, blocked tubes, LUFS, thin uterine lining, the list goes on. !! Hope he doesn't think I am a crazy lady. 

In other news, I am having a hard day. Just found out another friend is prego. By accident! I swear, Facebook is evil. Also, really upset because my stepdaughter has been sick for 6 days with a fever (100-101), and her mom will not take her to the doctor. I had dh call mom like three times today, but she cannot be convinced, and dh thinks she's right, and it's not necessary. I realize it's probably viral, but I love this little girl to pieces, and on the off chance she needs antibiotics, I really think she should see the doctor. I spoke to a nurse practitioner, my dad (a doc), and even calked the pediatrician's office, and all parties agree she should be seen. But mom won't take her, hubby can't or won't force her or take her himself, and its inappropriate fore to take her. I hate this.


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy - google retroverted (or tilted) uterus and ultrasound....


----------



## happyh29

thanks all....its 630am and just awaiting to set off to the hospital,

will keep you updated

xx


----------



## happyh29

sooooo..................had a horrendous pelvic exam ( the surgeon used his hand to repeatedly wobble my uterus) and a emergency pap smear they dont THINK its ectopic so they have sent me home, 

they cant see any bleeding but decided to do a scan tomorrow instead to give it 48 hours

I have to go back tomorrow again fully prepared for a operation and if my bloods dont come back as hoped they will have a look about with a camera and keep me in over the weekend, 


its not ideal however i dont have any symptoms of a ectopic yet thank God so at least they are looking after me brilliantly 


just in limbo again till tomorrow. honestly my stomach kills after that exam it was awful . and i have to get up again at 6am to eat before the possible operation
xx


----------



## jchic

Hey All!

Daisy - I am SO SO excited for your appt today, like if I was going, LOL. Can you imagine?! We would have an encyclopedia of questions together to ask, hahahaha. 
Ugh, that sucks about your step daughter....hopefully this virus just leaves her system quickly so the poor little thing isnt sick too much longer. Is she taking any OTC stuff at least?

Happy - There is so much going on! I bet you are totally fine and its not ectopic :) When will your blood tests be back?

How is everyone else today? Creativ, Dawn, Mrs B, TTC?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Happy I am so sorry your going through all this hun. Takes me back to my 1st pregnancy...which I lost but I was dragged through the ringer too, in and out of the hospital a million times, had my levels checked so much my arms were bruised so badly it looked like I was beaten. I too had a vaginal ultrasound done in the ER which was so bad I remember it very clearly. So painful and the woman didn't even care, she was so rough. I feel so badly that you are going through this hun and I am praying for you. Little bean stay strong and healthy while mom goes through all this. Lots of :hugs:

Good Luck today Daisy!! Will be thinking of you! I hope your Step daughter starts feeling better soon :( That's a tough place to be stuck in!

AFM - got my 1st High on the monitor today....VERY unusual for me to get a high on CD10 so do not know what is up with that?! Its not even a new box of sticks!! I also already have some CM...way to early for that too...LOVING the instant results from the grapefruit Juice!! :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy, really hope they see your bean, and its not an ectopic. Do they know you might be early yet? Or based on your beta they think you are further along? I've heard so many stories that women with retroverted uteruses had early scans where they didn't see the heartbeat, only the sac, so the docs thought it was a mc, but then a week or two later it was there. As long as it's not ectopic, hopefully they let you be. If they think it is a mc? Will they let you be to mc naturally? Or are they advising a d&c? Are they tracking your beta every few days? I really hope the bean is in there, they see it, and you don't need an operation. Hugs. 

Jchic, sorry to see AF arrived in force. Bummer, but onwards to the iui, which I have a very positive feeling about. I am very nervous about the appointment. Emotions are running high. Scared about what the outcome might be. 

Creative, funny you got your first high on cd 10, same as me! We are still cycle twins even if we are 1 day apart. I am also having some EWCM. It clear, slippery, a little watery and a little stretchy. 

Thanks ladies for your support. Things are still unresolved. We did not BD last night, one because I am trying to do the every other day thing, and two because we are having tension over this thing with my step daughter. She is still sick today, home from school with a low grade temp, and her cough is worse. This is one week of fever. Still not taking her to the doc. My husband just called to see if I will stay home with her tomorrow, and I am flabbergasted. I'm not enough of a parent to have input on her medical care, but now I'm supposed to take off work to take care if her, when neither mom or dad will have her seen by a doctor! Total BS, and I told him as much. Grrr!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow Daisy I have a feeling your going to O early this cycle!!! And yes we are still cycle twins :D 

If I were you I'd talk to her mom and say I'll stay home from work and watch her but if I do I'm bringing her to the doctor...your choice. Poor little girl :(


----------



## DaisyQ

I wonder about oing early too! We'll see I guess. Hoping to see how many follicles I've got developing so far on the scan today. 

I agree, creative. I actually just told dh I will stay home tomorrow if she is taken to the doctor. I'm actually concerned that if i take her, the doc's office will be like who are you? I wonder will they still do tests and release the results to me if I'm not an official parent / legal guardian? Anyhow, I think now dh is going to stay home tomorrow, because he doesn't want to fight with mom anymore about the doctor, and who is going to stay home. I swear that woman can manipulate him into just about anything, and he doesn't even see it - so aggravating! I might stay home too, just to make sure she gets to a doc. Unbelievable! Sadly I think this fight has very little to do with my sick stepbaby, and everything to do with a battle of the wills between dh and the ex. He can't see it though. Men!


----------



## jchic

SO CONFUSED!!!!!!!!!!! Ok, I need your help. I am reading all about IUI and it says its best done on the day of or closest to Ovulation. I usually O on my 2nd peak, and I also bought the smiley face OPKS to back it up the readings on CBFM. So if you were me, would you:
Schedule IUI same day as 1st peak
Schedule IUI for morning of 2nd peak

Remember washed sperm can live from 12-36 hours only in the uterus.....timing must be perfect, LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, I would DEFINITELY go in on your first peak. Here is why. First and foremost - it's what the doctor recommended. Secondly, like you said, sperm live 12-36 hours. The 36 part totally keeps you covered! Thirdly, once the sperm get to your fallopian tubes (and they should make it there fast since you are bypassing the cervix and they will be super sperm from being washed) I think they can survive in that environment for quite some time (days), according to the documentary, The Great Sperm Race (it's on youtube). Although maybe it's different with washed sperm - I don't know. In any case, the FOURTH reason you should do it on your first peak is that you don't want to miss it!!! What if you actually end up ovulating on your first peak day, and then you miss that egg! Finally, you can always BD on your second peak day for insurance. 

Feel reassured?


----------



## jchic

YES! Perfect, thats what I think too....Its just the anticipating part that is a bit crazy!


----------



## DaisyQ

Well.. hold on. This site (https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/iui.html) says:

_Some doctors will base timing of IUI on a natural LH surge. In that case, a single IUI at 36 hours is the norm, but doing them at 24 hours is also pretty common since ovulation may be a bit earlier. _

Based on THAT, I might say go do it on the second peak day. The site also says:

_Current research indicates that washed sperm can live 24-72 hours; however, it does lose potency after 24 hours. Another issue with IUI is that the sperm can keep on swimming beyond the fallopian tube, so the ideal window is really within 6-12 hours of the egg being released, with a larger margin before ovulation than after since the egg's viability is shorter. Sperm can live up to 5 days in fertile mucus, 2-3 days being pretty common, so combining IUI with intercourse may provide better coverage._

and

_Q: How soon after an IUI can I have intercourse? __A: Usually you can have intercourse anytime after an IUI . . . in fact, most doctors suggest having intercourse, when that is an option, soon after the last IUI to help make sure ovulation is covered. Your doctor may suggest waiting 48 hours to resume relations if you had any bleeding during the IUI or if a tenaculum is used. _

I think what I would do is definitely use OPKs this cycle in conjunction with the CBFM. If you get a + OPK on the afternoon or evening CD 14 (for example) but that morning CBFM was still high, I would still go in the next day (late) for the IUI, which would be your first peak day. If you don't get a + OPK before you peak, then go the second peak day. Does that make sense?? I don't know. Maybe you are right and should go on the second day. Hmm.. TALK TO THE DOC!


----------



## DaisyQ

JChic, maybe there is a IUI thread or something elsewhere on this site? But definately talk to the doc about it...


----------



## happyh29

Thanks for being so nice ladies.

My last menstrual period was 6th of December on a predicted 25 day cycle. So i'm only 5 Weeks.

That's in my opinion. Apparently the visibility of a sac on a scan hours by hormone levels not necessarily gestational age.so my hormones being 2600 indicates something should be visible.

hospital are being absolutely amazing. I just rang with some questions.


The consultant won't make a decision until the bloods are back on the fast track one hour turn around. I have to go fully ready for the operation with a over night bag. Basically they will go in with the camera and if they see anything remove it and if not they will come back out and wait and see.

I asked if they would re scan me but the midwife said puts too pie in the sky for her to answer as its up top the consultant now.

So its a wait and see game! Have to get up and eat before six again then only small sips of water tool lunch. But at least its getting seen too.

Lots of love to you all my head is rather battered so I am laying low.

Please keep praying for me as I know you have been
X
X


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> JChic, maybe there is a IUI thread or something elsewhere on this site? But definately talk to the doc about it...

Yep, They say they go in the day after their +opk, which would technically be my 2nd peak....I think I will schedule it for the 2nd peak OR the first peak, but in the afternoon, so not to miss it, ya know?


----------



## jchic

Actually, I think I am going to go by the digital OPKS....when I get the smiley face, I will make the appt for that following AM. Do you test in the afternoon with OPKS or AM? Maybe I will test one OPK along with CBFM in AM and one in afternoon. If I get a surge in the AM, I will schedule the appt for that day. If I get a surge in the PM and not AM, I will schedule in for the next day in the AM....does that make any sense?


----------



## DaisyQ

I think you definitely do BOTH opks (digital is best so you don't mess up reading them) plus CBFM. Do the OPK in the afternoon.

Schedule the IUI the day after the first + OPK or first peak, whichever comes first! So if you get a + OPK in the afternoon, schedule the IUI for late the next day. If you get a peak before you get a + OPK, schedule it the morning of the next day. Then BD like crazy for insurance.


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck happy! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> I think you definitely do BOTH opks (digital is best so you don't mess up reading them) plus CBFM. Do the OPK in the afternoon.
> 
> Schedule the IUI the day after the first + OPK or first peak, whichever comes first! So if you get a + OPK in the afternoon, schedule the IUI for late the next day. If you get a peak before you get a + OPK, schedule it the morning of the next day. Then BD like crazy for insurance.

Ok so if I get a Peak in the AM on the monitor, schedule for the next day

What about if I get a high on the monitor in the AM and a +opk in the afternoon? Schedule for the AM anyway, right?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

hope you are all well.

Good luck at the hospital tommorow Happy, will be thinking of you. 

The :witch: got me today at work, i was so gutted. Don't really know why, i mean i knew i was not pregnant. the :witch: coming means we are back in the game for this month but still really emotional today. I am keeping my dr appointment for next friday, but i know i will get told to loose weight (i can do with loosing some but have just joined a slimming club so that is in hand), i also think i will get told we haven't waited long enough ( 1 year). guess i am anxious..... kind of wondering if i should get DH to come with me to the appointment, or whether that is not necessary, just think i may not get fobbed off if DH is with me. what do you think?. This month also was the month i did not take AC and seems i did not ovulate so would you ladies take AC again, or wait till i have seen the DR?

Dawn


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, if you get a high on the monitor in the morning, and the a +opk in the afternoon, I would make the appointment for the next day in the afternoon to give yourself 24 hours. GL! Excited for you this cycle!

Dawnlouise, I'm sorry AF got you. I would absolutely go to the doc. I would probably stay off AC until you talk to the doc about it. She really shouldn't brush you off after 1 year of trying. Take dh with you if it makes you feel better or like they will take you more seriously. 

Afm, I had my re appointment today. I was so nervous. It went pretty well. Mainly, he took a history for both me and dh. It felt a little rushed, but this is NY, so maybe that's normal. Then I had a transvaginal ultrasound. He didn't say anything about it, other than my uterus looks normal. He also visualized both ovaries and tubes, but didn't say anything about either, and I was too shellshocked by the whole experience to ask about follicles or my uterine lining. Duh. Then we talked about next steps. He reassured me that at 34 and 6 months trying, it was not too early to get checked out. He reassured us that it can take a year or longer to conceive simply because us humans are just not reproductively efficient. He said many things can go wrong each cycle - failure to ovulate, failure to fertilize, failure to implant, bad egg etc and that the chance each month is more like 15%. Finally, he referred dh for a sperm analysis (we are going to wait a week or two for that since I am in my fertile zone), and I am getting the full work up. I will go for bloodwork on day 3 for fsh, tsh and prolactin, and I will go on day 21 (even though I explained I ovulate in cd 17!!) for a progesterone check. Interestingly, he said that he's not even sure luteal phase defect exists (!) and he said LUFS is really rare. He thinks I am a crazy person because if all the supplements I'm taking, and darling husband didn't help much by telling him about the time I spend on bnb. !! They had a jolly laugh. At my expense (grrr), and the doc told me to get OFF the Internet, and then he referred me to their therapist for stress management/emotional support! Well, I am still here ladies! And I don't think an interest in my body and my reproductive health means I am loony. Nor does an interest in sharing this experience with other women going through the same thing! Harumph. Lastly, I was referred for a HSG. Supposedly very painful. Can't wait! So aside from the fun made at my expense, being referred for psych services, and completely failing to ask even a third of my questions, it was a successful and hopefully fruitful visit. No plans to start any treatments yet, mainly just doing some diagnostics. He seemed to think itcwill take us another 3-6 months, which is fine! Just as long as it happens!


----------



## jchic

Daisy Dukers - So glad you went to the appt and all so far is A-OK. Just so you know, my obgyn tells me the same thing - 3-6 months from now. He also says what your doc says about timing, etc. I wouldnt stress about that too much. I have been told by him that I OBSESS over TTC and its not healthy. I walked in with my charts, etc and he said to me that I sounded like a woman who has been ttc for over 2 years, etc. In a way they are right, but in a way they are MALE and dont understand that Maternal NEED to be a mother. Its something they wont understand, you know? You definitely DO NOT have Progestrone or LPD. Doctors think sometimes only women with a REGULAR less than 10 day LP is considered a defect, so I PROMISE you that is not what you have. I think you are like me and are anxious for it to happen, but in reality, we are fine, it just hasnt happened just yet! LOL. HAHAHA! My doc also told me to STAY away from the boards too, but I dont listen to him, hahaha.
I had an HSG in Oct and its not that bad. Its a bit painful (cramping) but once the test is done you are totally fine. You may have some bleeding after, and thats ok too. Dont stress about it! Once you see the dye run easily through those tubes you will totally be relieved. I was! Make sure when he checks your TSH that you ask for a FULL Thyroid workup including your FREE T3 and FREE T4 and antibodies testing. Its not included in the TSH and its important that docs check that because that is the actual measurable of what is going on in your body. Also, when you get the results, ask for the specific test numbers and the RANGES. Alot of labs use different ranges, so you will be able to gage where you are according to that. 

Excited for you!


----------



## jchic

Dawn,

UGH! Sucks AF got you....I would stay away from the AC until you go to the doc. I am sure the doc will get you right on track for your BFP!

Ladies - Any weekend plans?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am glad your appt went well Daisy, and I'm sorry they made you feel so small...I personally don't think men should be in that line of work, they clearly don't get how we feel!! If he didn't see anything on the u/s than that's great news! the fact that your regular and always ovulate is reassuring that things are all working correctly down there! i know its easy to try to look for a problem when it doesn't happen right away, I do the same thing!! I don't think you need to see a pysc...give the meditation a try, I can't believe how much its helping me!!!!

https://www.thechristianmeditator.com/

Happy I have been praying for you sweetie I hope your doing ok today hun :hugs:


----------



## Faythe

Hi girls,

Not posted here before but just wanted to ask you something quickly.

I stopped using my CBFM a little while back because I lost my job and couldn't afford the sticks whilst I was out of work.

Anyhoo, I still had like 5 sticks left and because I'm a POAS madwoman, I dipped one in urine when I did an OPK.

But because I haven't used my monitor in such a long time I can insert the stick to read until I start a new cycle.

So, I was wondering if I post a picture up if you can give me an idea whether it's a high or a peak?

The LH line is dark and the Estrogen line is VERY faint. (LH is on the left and Estrogen on the right)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Faythe it sounds like a peak to me!! Go get the egg!! :)


----------



## Faythe

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Faythe it sounds like a peak to me!! Go get the egg!! :)

Sorry! I was looking at my test stick the wrong way around :blush:

Pic attached. The wick end is to the right when I should be reading results when it's to the left :dohh:

I think it's a 'high'? The second line is more visible IRL.
 



Attached Files:







CBFM.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

It looks like it could be a high...going by your other stats on your chart, your CP and CM I would say you're due to o any day now!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Girls where are you today??? I found this awesome book on Amazon and I'm reading through the free preview parts and it says its better to time sex in the AM when testosterone and libido levels are at their highest point. Read the free preview, this looks like an excellent book to read! https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00182HLP6/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb


----------



## Faythe

Thanks. I'm pretty certain it's a high. I've been comparing it with other high images and it's the same :)


----------



## happyh29

Hello ladies, just home from the hospital........ Brilliant news.

They found a sac in my uterus.

My bloods have gone from 2600 to 6900 in 47 hours.

The doctors are still concerned at the high levels of hormone versus the small sack with no heart beat so I have to go back on Monday for more blood tests betas and a scan.

The doctor said he is ninety percent happy but wants to double treble check. He said he will relax at a heart beat.

Ladies i'm not out of the woods yet but wanted to say thank you so so so much for the prayers and support. I couldn't have got through this without you all.I have not been able to read all of your posts as I am on my phone at my parents. I will catch up with you soon

Lots of love and thanks

X x x


----------



## jchic

That is amazing news Happy! I am so glad they were able to spot the little bean! WOOHOO! 

Cre8tiv - I know, its soooo quiet on here, so unusual for us chatty cathys, haha. Nice book! DH and I are going to alternate that way too - 1day BD -am, next day BD - pm and so on and so forth. 

TGIF and I hope you all have some fun weekend plans :) xxoo


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awww Yay!! I am so thrilled they found a sac!!! :D You must feel so much more relieved!! I wonder if there are 2 beans in that sac and that's why your numbers are so high??? :winkwink:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

wow happy, so pleased it all seemed to go well. Will be great when they see that heartbeat..... so chuffed for you  :happydance:

AFM - Myself and DH have decided to chill out a little over the whole baby making thing...... we are still going to use the monitor but have accepted what will be will be. We are having a natural month again so that i can see what rhythm my body wants to get into. I am cancelling my DR appointment for next week as in my heart i know i need to loose some weight and this may be affecting fertility, i don't need a doctor to tell me this (nor do i want the embarassment), but i am joining a slimming club with DH on monday and i know we will do it (succesfully lost 3 stone last time, so need to do this again). If no positive by May (by which time i am hoping to have lost nearly 2 plus stone) we will go to the dr (this assumes that my cycles stay relatively regular even if they are a bit long).
We are so happy together and ttc is consuming our lives. In March we will have been married a year, a fantastic year, but i don't want to look back at the year and feel it has been a year full of anxiety over ttc. so taking a relaxed approach i think is what we need right now, still monitoring cycle, maybe not do SMEP but just :sex: for fun, of course more :sex: in fertile time, but it will be nice to just enjoy being with DH..... however much i want our own child, i want to also know that i spent precious time with DH before a child arrives...... God will give us our child when he feels it is the right time. 

I am still going to be around on this thread, as it is great reading about you ladies and i want to follow your stories from trying, to bump and beyond :p I hope it's okay for me to still check in here and read about you all :winkwink:

Dawn


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Of course Dawn!!! We wouldn't have it any other way, your a part of our little bnb family!! :hugs: I pray that this relaxed approach does the trick and you fall prego without even trying hun. I'm all for the natural! I did conceive my other pregnancies without anything else added so I think I should stay away from all the extras. If I've done it before why should now be any different right? Other than my age :blush:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww Happy, Im so relieved for you, fingers crossed it keeps getting better and better x


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all, 

Sorry so MIA! 

Happy, so so happy for you. I was wondering the same thing as creative - maybe there are two beans in there!!! Secondly, I really do wonder if the tilted uterus is just making the heartbeat hard to see - apparently this is very common - and as you progress, a heartbeat will become visible but apparently it shows up later when uterus is retroverted. ?? Who knows, but in any case, really pleased for you and feel confident all is fine! If it wasn't, your hcg levels wouldn't be so high or doubling like that, right??

Dawnlouise, I completely understand about taking it easy on the TTC front, and about wanting to enjoy this time with DH. Makes perfect sense. The weight loss can only help matters, and it's great that you are focusing your efforts there. GL to you and please do check in on us!

Creative, I ordered the free sample of the book - I'll give it a look later. Do they say to go every other day or every day, but in the morning? I think ideally I'd like to try every 36 hours, but it's so tricky to schedule it that way! Also, DH leaves for work around 6am, so we'd be having to DTD around 4:30! How are you getting on otherwise? 

Jchic, what's cooking sister?

Faythe - welcome. In my opinion the stick looks low or high. My high sticks look more faded that the one you posted. They start getting faded in the center of the line, then become more faded throughout. Today, I am on my 4th high day, and the estrogen line is VERY pale, and the LH line is barely visible. I will try to post a pic later. I haven't looked at your chart though - so if you are having EWCM, I would go by that and consider yourself fertile.

Mrs. B! How is it going? Excited for this new cycle?!

Creative and Jchic - thanks for your support. :hugs: It did make me feel small, to be made fun of by hubby in front of the RE, and for the RE to suggest therapy! I really don't think I'm unbalanced or unstable or unhealthy for taking an interest in my body. I want to be a mom, I'm 34, never been pregnant, and I'm concerned about it and feel that I want to do whatever's necessary to help make it happen. I'm not miserable or anything, or crying about it. It's just my "project" at the moment. I agree that maybe I should shift my attention off of it a bit, and focus on other things, but I didn't like how this issue was handled by the RE or my husband. Honestly, my husband got this way when I was planning the wedding too. He doesn't like it when I have "projects" that take me away from doting on him, or handling my domestic "responsibilities." Bah. 

AFM - on CD 13, another high. No LH line yet. Still hoping to O early, but I think it might be just slightly early, like maybe on CD 16. I was having some EWCM a few days ago, but didn't have much to speak of yesterday. It was watery, but not a lot of it. Cervix is high today, so high I can't really tell whether it's soft or what - it's pretty high. 

In other news, my step daughter is still sick! She is doing better so far today, but had a 101.8-102.4 fever yesterday. I took her to the doctor yesterday with Dad's permission, and her Mom was PISSED and thought we went over her head, which we did. DH got an earful about it yesterday, and I actually spoke to her too, and her hostility was barely contained. I don't really care, I did what I thought was in my stepdaughter's best interests, and took what I felt was the prudent course of action. Rapid strep was negative, and it IS probably just viral, but I wanted to make sure. She still has a bad cough, but no fever this morning. Hopefully she is on the mend.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Daisy I am glad you took her...so what if her mom was mad..how can she be mad at you for caring and loving her daughter?! I wouldn't care if she was mad...at least you have piece of mind. I was reading in a parenting magazine yesterday if a child has a temp for 6 days in a row they need to be seen by a doctor! You did the right thing hun! :hugs:

Girls you have got to try the grapefruit Juice, even if you don't like grapefruits (I hate them). Its not as bad as I thought and the results are fantastic!! It works better than the FertileCM even!! :shock: And you get instant results, just hours after drinking the 1st glass even! I had tons of EWCM this morning, nothing like I've ever had before either! My normal ewcm if I even get any is little and doesn't stretch more than an inch tops. This ewcm stretched like a mile! Ok so maybe not quite that long but I was so super impressed by it! And I also read it may move ovulation up, which I am thinking it just might as I am only CD12 and my estrogen line is very light this morning...compares to my CD15 stick last month! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

That's so awesome! I am eating an entire grapefruit as we speak! I hope it has the same effect! And I hope we are cycle twins and O at the same time again. Maybe we'll peak tomorrow??


----------



## jchic

Heyyy ladies! I think the femara gave me a small cyst on my lefy side so i stopped taking this cycle abd will do the iui unmedicated. Might continue femara nexr month but not sure since I O on my own so maybe 2 cycles unmedicated and 1 medicated :)

Xoxoooo more later at home depot looking at backsplashes for kitchen lol


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and thanks for the validation! I agree - I had read that a kid with a temp for more than 3 days needs to be seen by a doc. And it had been 8 days. I think she has one again now, but I'm waiting to take it as she is drinking cold gatorade at the moment. 

I swear, the mom has issues. This whole thing has been some sort of ego battle between DH and her, and not even about the kid. 

The only bad thing really is that I didn't like the pediatrician! He was very condescending. He barely let me talk at all. I appreciate that he wanted to let my stepdaughter report her symptoms herself, but she's only 8, and doesn't know or remember what her temps have been, or how long she's been sick. He was totally dismissive of any temperature under 101. He was about to write it off completely, until I was able to tell him she did have a temp of 100.9. He barely even let me tell him that! Also, they didn't even take her temp at the Dr.'s office, which I thought was odd. When we got home her temp was 102.4. Definitely won't be taking my bean to that doctor!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for the update Jchic, sounds like a great plan! Enjoy your home decor shopping - what fun!


----------



## happyh29

Daisy I would have totally taken her to the doctors.it didn't matter how high the temp in my opinion but after a grew days of being ill kids can get very dehydrated quickly.and out doesn't matter if her mum is being a Muppet you would not forgive yourself.if you didn't get her help and she got really ill.

I'm feeling better but just concerned over my rather high hcg. Someone on fertility friend said out wad a sign of a blighted ovum or molar.......so now I am worried. I get them taken again on Monday so will see what they are then

X x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I don't believe a blighten ovum would give you high HCG levels...they believe that's what my 1st pregnancy was as they never found a heart beat and my HCG levels were not even close to doubling. I just think its early and you can't see a HB on an u/s until 6 weeks or even later in some cases. Try not to worry hun...I don't think its bad that your levels are more than doubling.

Daisy I hope we do manage to o on the same day again too!! :happydance:


----------



## happyh29

Thanks hon.I learned my lesson and will not read other sites lol not worth it.

So sorry it happened to you x x


----------



## DaisyQ

So ladies... a quick update for me. I am Oing early I think!! I did a few cheap OPKs today, and the last two were +! If this cycle is like the last 2 cycles, I will O on Monday, which is CD 15. That is two days earlier than last cycle, and three days earlier than the cycle before that! The two things different about this cycle is that I am taking B100 instead of B50, and also baby aspirin and fish oil. I really think it's the B100 though - it's been known to move up ovulation date. Not sure if having an earlier O date is advantageous for TTC or not, but I'm happy about it because if I don't conceive this time around, at least it will be a shorter cycle, and I get to try again sooner. Will let you know if I get a peak in the morning! I'll be shocked if there's no peak.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

How are you all?

well after reading all about the grapefruit juice i brought some yesterday (is pink grapefruit though) it tastes vile, but i am happy to give it a try ..... kind of goes along with my all natural cycle. I had a glassful this morning (hint - if you add a teaspoon of sweetner to it it is more bearable!), how many glassfuls a day do you think is needed?. I have also read it helps with weight loss so this would be good too :p

Off for a spa afternoon with my future sister in law shortly, which is probably just what i need since i have been pretty low since AF arrived

Dawn


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Dawn from the reading I have done on it you don't want to drink more than 1 glass (I'm drinking 8oz) a day. In some girls its also been known to move up ovulation (which I think its doing in me, we'll find out in another day or two). It increases your estrogen levels and balances out the PH of your CM so its not hostile to sperm. I also read if you take more than a glass a day it could increase your estrogen levels to the point that you would skip ovulating all together :shock: Don't know if there is any truth to it but thought I would share what I read! I too am drinking the ruby red 100% natural. Its not great but I am willing to stick it out. 2 of my buddies on here got their bfp the 1st month they drank it too..which gives me some hope! :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ive been and got some grapefruit juice :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

i bet sales of grapefruit juice are rising LOL

I will keep at the one glass a day and that is managable...... fingers crossed for BFP's all round


----------



## Mrs.B.

they'll wonder whats going on! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies! So I ended up getting a + OPK last night and again this morning. HOWEVER, my CBFM is still giving me a high and not a peak, which is really weird... I'm hoping it will give me a peak tomorrow, otherwise my guess is that the monitor will just keep giving me highs this whole cycle. I gotta say, I'm glad I'm also doing the OPKs! The monitor worked perfectly the first 2 cycles, but this one I'm using a new batch of sticks. Don't know if it's the sticks, or what....

The pics are upside down. The line on the left of the CBFM stick is the LH line...
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3









photo (2).jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Seriously...there will probably be a shortage soon! :haha:

Daisy I don't think your monitor is off...OPKs are positive 24-48 hrs before you actually o. And the monitor you usually o the day after your LH surge....I bet you'll be like I was last month, I got my surge later in the day and so it didn't pick it up until the next morning.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Found this online reguarding Grapefruit Juice

How it works?

Grapefruit juice although acidic has an alkalizing effect on the body so it not only helps to create more cervical mucus but also helps to create more sperm-friendly mucus. The vaginal environment is usually acidic and the grapefruit juice helps to create a more alkaline environment.

You should take it right after AF leaves until you ovulate.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh my days!! It better work as it is vile :sick:


----------



## happyh29

Daisy I bet you get your positive tomorrow for your peak.that looks really good.

Back to the hospital for seven thirty am tomorrow. More hcg and then not sure what will happen.will keep you updated.

Ladies I hope the grapefruit works.I drank tons of fresh orange juice on my bfp cycle. I couldn't gave grapefruit juice but I would have the next month of this bfp had not have happened

X
X


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hope all goes well at the hospital tommorow Happy.

xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> :rofl: Seriously...there will probably be a shortage soon! :haha:
> 
> Daisy I don't think your monitor is off...OPKs are positive 24-48 hrs before you actually o. And the monitor you usually o the day after your LH surge....I bet you'll be like I was last month, I got my surge later in the day and so it didn't pick it up until the next morning.

I know... but I got my surge yesterday afternoon/evening, so I really thought the monitor would pick up the LH surge this morning... My OPKs were + this morning too. I am also having pain in my middle... I think I am probably Oing tonight! I might have to override FF this month, because they always tell me I O'ed on my second peak day... I guess we'll see tomorrow. If I get another "high" then the CBFM totally missed it.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, good luck happy! Let us know how it goes!

AFM.. HUGE glob of EWCM just now after a BM (sorry!). I was so worried, because I wasn't seeing any!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've been a bit AWOL lately - stupid AF got me this afternoon after my very convincing ''BFP'' last Sunday :( so back to square one.

Now... what is this grapefruit juice talk all about!? I want in :lol:

And this will be my 2nd cycle using the CBFM - my 1st one I didn't start using until CD5. As AF came today, this afternoon, and hasn't been full flow but has been fresh (sorry if TMI!), would you class today as CD1 or tomorrow? I don't know what to set the CBFM as... x


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, TCC Lolly... I am sorry to hear that! I would class today as CD 1, just so it is consistent with your FF chart...


----------



## jchic

Ladies help!!!! I forgot to turn on my monitor this AM as I am running late for work. Will this mess it up? Its cd6 for me.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Nope you'll be fine jchic!! I have forgotten 2 days in a row before and when I turned it on the next day it was right where it should be. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

You are fine Jchic! I stop turning mine on after I get my peak, and don't turn it back on until AF is here. It knows what's what! Were you supposed to POAS today? Even so, don't worry, you won't be peaking on CD 6. I can't believe you are CD 6 already... my,
time flies. 

How is everyone else? Creative I just read in your journal that you are "high" again today. I'm sure you'll get that peak tomorrow, and worst case scenario and the monitor misses it, you will be able to confirm O through temping.

AFM - I got my peak! FINALLY. My CBFM stick today looks just like yesterdays. Huh. ?? Anyway, pretty sure I will O today. My temp is down this morning, and it's been over 36 hours since my first + OPK. I'm betting on a temp rise tomorrow morning. If not, then definitely the day after. Definitely ovulating early though! My ovulation date seems to be moving up one day each cycle. I went from CD 18, to CD 17 - and this cycle I think it will be CD 15 or 16. I am attributing this to the B complex...

Creative, I know we are not cycle twins this time since I got AF one day before you, and a peak one day before, but in a way we ARE - we are just 1 day apart from our identical cycles.  Hoping we will get to be bump buddies soon.

Happy - how's it going girl??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Here is my stick from this morning...shouldn't this be a peak? As my LH line is darker than my estrogen line. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0039.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Daisy so glad you got your peak this morning hun, I bet you'll o today and get your temp rise in the morning...exciting!!!! :D I am hoping I'll o tomorrow and be right behind you!

ttc I am sorry the witch found you hun :hugs: do you think your bfp was an evap or do you think you had a chemical?


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, that pretty much looks like my stick today and yesterday. I think you will get the peak tomorrow.  I almost wonder if the CBFM remembers that we ovulate late, and uses that info in conjunction with the stick to give us a reading? Like the monitor is thinking, "hey, that LH line looks positive, but this lady usually doesn't surge for a few more days.. eh, I'll give her another high and see what happens tomorrow." :haha:

Probably not, but just a thought.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: This is exactly what I thought too!!! Ha Ha! How funny!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My uterus has a tight full feeling too...almost like bloating but not really...hard to explain. Do not know what that is! Its been like that since I woke up this morning.


----------



## jchic

Soooo much activity I can barely keep up, LOL. 

Creative and Daisy - you two are seriously about to go into your 2WW, how exciting! I see BFP'S all over this thread this month! WOOHOO!

TT - I am so sorry honey. How are you feeling?

Dawn, Happy - how is everyone? Mrs B?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic I love your PMA!! Can I have some? :D


----------



## happyh29

after another morning at the hospital my bloods came back really positively.My Betas have been

4 rd jan -18 dpo (?) - 2600 ish
6th jan - 20 dpo (?)- 6900 ish
9th jan - 23 dpo (?) - 16900!!!!!!


so they are really hopefull that if they scan me again in one week the sac should reflect a better size and then they will know if its viable.

sooooo its as positive as i could have ever prayed for. im still high risk but but its looking up.
lots of love to you all 
xxx


----------



## happyh29

cre8tive - after reading back through the posts i would definitely say thats your peak - you go BD girl!!! good luck

x


----------



## jchic

UGH, I was in such a good mood this AM, and now I am cranky, LOL. This weekend DH and I had one of his best friends 30th bday, so we went out and when we got to the place, DH's best friends say to me "So are you drinking tonight, we are just asking because you know....we hope you wont be drinking". THIS IS WHY I HATE THAT DH TELLS EVERYONE AND THEIR MOTHER THAT WE ARE TTC. So I responded "YES, I plan on drinking.alot." and I just purposely ordered a vodka club, skipped the wine, hahaha. Anyway, I was over that (even though DH got a freaking earful for his BIG mouth) but one of my friends is prego (so quickly) and she is telling me every detail, etc which is great, but like some days, I want to say "I love that your pregnant, but hearing about every single twinge, pull, cramp and how you SWEAR something is wrong even though you are fine is annoying". I would NEVER say that, because I am SO SO happy for her, it just got to me today, you know?


----------



## jchic

happyh29 said:


> after another morning at the hospital my bloods came back really positively.My Betas have been
> 
> 4 rd jan -24 dpo (?) - 2600 ish
> 6th jan - 26 dpo (?)- 6900 ish
> 9th jan - 29 dpo (?) - 16900!!!!!!
> 
> 
> so they are really hopefull that if they scan me again in one week the sac should reflect a better size and then they will know if its viable.
> 
> sooooo its as positive as i could have ever prayed for. im still high risk but but its looking up.
> lots of love to you all
> xxx

AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Little bean is safe and growing !


----------



## happyh29

jchic

seriously just ignore them. i have found the vast majority of males ( not my DH but all his mates ) are ridiculous in the comments they make, seriously they think its a joke and that its funny. it was the same before we got engaged....people would ask if something was wrong with his knee as he never got down on it. You know the usual rubbish. Once married everyone then asks why your not preggo....

ignore it, rise above it and i promise you will be rubbing your BFP in that silly cows face soon.

i am so so so pleased with my bloods. not getting carried away yet as the nurse said its a 25% chance it can still not be viable...but im still very happy

xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Stay positive happy, I believe that is the rate if MC for everybody. And look at it this way - 75% chance it will be viable. Those betas are GREAT! I'm telling you, they'll get a better visual of the sac and heartbeat later on. 

Jchic, I'm sorry. I know just how you feel. My dh has a huge mouth too - it's so embarrassing. We went to look at a house yesterday, and the realtor, who is also our former landlord, kept looking at me funny, and kept asking me "how ARE you," in this really concerned way, and when I had to kind of take a very large, steep step up from the street onto the walkway, she was like, "can you do this? Are you ok??". You guessed it ladies.... She thought I was prego. Not sure if it's because it's obviously on the agenda since we are looking at houses, or if it's because of my darn pot belly (I've put in weight since coming off the pill), but the lady thought I was knocked up, and good. She even asked how far along I am. "Um no, not pregnant, just fat - thanks for asking. Oh and infertile. Fat AND infertile. Thanks. Can you show us this house now that we don't need, since I'M NOT PREGNANT?!" 

Does anyone else know how painful and embarrassing it is to be mistaken for pregnant when you want so much to be??


----------



## DaisyQ

Duplicate post- sorry!


----------



## jchic

OMG Daisy, you are too much! I know, I HATE THAT FEELING! It happened Saturday night. Do you know one of DH's other friends said to me "So what are you drinking, cranberry juice? uh-huh". I was like, "Yup, its cranberry, with VODKA in it and lime. Thanks for asking". Its so annoying....thats why I like to keep OUR business, just that. OUR BUSINESS! Because people like to be nosy, and then after a few months, its like "whats wrong with HER"....Ugh, FML today.


----------



## DaisyQ

I hear ya! What's fml?


----------



## jchic

hahaa....its F*ck my life...LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

Aha! Thanks for the clarification. Don't dwell on it. I'm sure those a$$es are not still thinking about you and if you are prego or not. They were just being obnoxious boys.


----------



## DaisyQ

They SO don't get it!!


----------



## happyh29

Daisy -

thats really interesting. I read a article about how when you want a baby and your body is getting ready you subconsciously mimic pregnancy traits, its a way of your body preparing for it........im hoping that your body is so ready this is the cycle!!

ps any female who EVER asks another woman "whens it due?" unless its totally obvious is a B*I*T*C* H becasue why would you do that unless it was clear?! shes just being awful.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies, Im so not in a good place right now, not sure if its side effects from the clomid or not but I am so feeling angry / upset, not sure what type of feeling it is really, but I havent felt this way for such a long time, EVERY little thing is getting to me and makes me over react


----------



## DaisyQ

I am sure it's the Clomid, mrs b. Just try to breathe through it and try to remember all the things you are thankful for. And maybe take a walk and get some fresh air ir some exercise? Immediate mood booster (exercise). 

Oh happy, I hope you are right!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow! What's with all the anger in here today? Mrs. B I'm hoping yours is just from the clomid and you only have to deal with it for a few more days!

Happy I am so thrilled with your beta's hun, those are great numbers, I don't know why your still considered high risk?? I am willing to bet anything that :baby: is here for the next 35 weeks!! :hugs:

Jchic sorry your DH is telling all the guys your ttc. I am on the opposite end, my DH doesn't want anyone to know and it kind of bothers me. I have told a few close friends but no one in my family even knows. I hate keeping secrets but I guess its good to not always have people in your face asking if you are yet. Praying the IUI does the trick for you this month and you can just drink your cranberry juice at the next outing :hugs:
Oh Daisy I'm sorry the realtor thought you were prego hun...does she know you guys are trying? I have 20lbs of left over baby weight (10lbs from each kid) and I look about 4 month along all the time. I hate my belly!!! I try to hide it and am always sucking it in when I'm out in about. :( I feel your pain hun and I'm sorry she hurt your feelings! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Creative. I think she assumes we are trying... I have had this happen a few times. There is one lady I work with who has asked me twice if I'm pregnant. Once fairly recently, and once a while back. Also, someone I work with else asked me a while ago - I actually think I may have been wearing the same dress both times - it's really loose and flowy - could look like a maternity dress. Someone also asked me YEARS ago - I was at a starbucks and had just come from the gym, and was patting my sweaty face with a napkin, and some random lady goes, "oh, is your baby making you hot?" And I was thinner then than I am now! I think I must just look pregnant. I have huge boobs which probably doesn't help.


----------



## jchic

Daisy! HAHA! I have big boobs too and I think people just ASSUME that sometimes. That happened to me on the subway a few years ago. I was thin but wearing a really flowy type dress and this guy said to me "Miss, do you want to sit?"....HAHAHAHA! I was SO pissed. I was like "NO. Im not PREGNANT and this dress is just supposed to be tent style" thanks. UGH!

Mrs B - I bet its the Clomid babe, I am sorry. Hang in there, or just go outside and literally SCREAM! I am with you today!


----------



## DaisyQ

So basically, we'll be bump and big boob buddies. My DH can't wait to see how big they get once the hormones start flowing. I'm dreading it! I'm going to have to shop in specialty stores I think.


----------



## jchic

Ha! DH tells me that too. Hes always like "I cant even imagine how big they are going to get"....such a freaking 13 yr old boy inside, its ridiculous. I am sure he will really LOVE the boobs when they have stretch marks and hang to my toes, hahahahahahaaaa


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Not to scare you ladies but mine more than doubled in size! I was a cup size bigger by the end of 1st tri and another cup size by 3rd tri...then when my milk came in after birth OMG...there were no words!! Even DH was scared :rofl:


----------



## jchic

Oh nooooooo :( lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

I cant wait!! LMAO... I bet I'll be one of those that doesnt grow! :haha:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Don't worry...once your milk dries up you go back to almost normal size. I end up being slightly larger than before I had kids, which isn't wonderful as I'm in between cup sizes and nothing fits me!! :growlmad:


----------



## DaisyQ

Ladies you are too funny! Jchic, my husband is SUCH a 13 year old. He was chasing me around the examining room at the re's office, before and after my ultasound. I was like, how can you possibly be turned on right now??? This is so unsexy!

Ahhh boobs. I am in serious trouble then. Dh tells me I can get a boob job if they end up horrible and saggy, but I don't want one! I don't want to be saggy in the first place. Dang it!


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Ladies you are too funny! Jchic, my husband is SUCH a 13 year old. He was chasing me around the examining room at the re's office, before and after my ultasound. I was like, how can you possibly be turned on right now??? This is so unsexy!
> 
> Ahhh boobs. I am in serious trouble then. Dh tells me I can get a boob job if they end up horrible and saggy, but I don't want one! I don't want to be saggy in the first place. Dang it!

Are our DH's related? Because mine says the same thing, but I always tell him - I DONT want them to HANG in the first place! hahahaha....

How is everyone today? Got to POAS for the first time this month - Low!

Daisy and Cre8tiv - you are OFFICIALLY in the 2ww, right?
Mrs. B - how are you feeling?
Happy - when do you go to the doc again for a scan?
TTC - how are you?


----------



## DaisyQ

Good morning all! 

Jchic, they must be related! :haha:

How is everyone today?? Mrs B, are you in a better mood today? Creative, did you get your peak??

AFM.. Got a temp shift this morning. Think I definitely O'ed yesterday. A little bit bummed the monitor didn't give me a peak on CD 14 as the stick is identical with my CD 15 stick, which was peak. This goes to show ladies - the monitor is not perfect! So glad I am also using the OPKs and temping. I think BDing was well timed... I tried SMEP this time around, so we BD'ed every other day starting on day 7 or 9 or something. I wanted to hit CD 15, 16 and 17 (I was assuming I would O on CD 17). Well I definitely O'ed early! We did hit CD 11, 13, 14, and O day, CD 15. I hope it's enough. Next time (hopefully no next time), I will try SMEP but will start it on an even day like CD 10, so I can hit CD 12 too. Really interesting that my o day keeps moving up every cycle. I really think it's the B complex. I'm happy about it - it means either a shorter cycle which = more opportunities to try, or it means a longer LP, which is never a bad thing.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Help!! I am so confused, can you girls look at my sticks. Got my peak this morning, was the best looking peak I've had with this box of sticks (3 months). So excited that the GFJ has worked wonders on me!! Though my temps do not line up with what my sticks are showing. My temp keeps rising and I NEVER hit 98 degrees until after I o...my temp was 98.18 this morning but my peak was this morning? Can you o before you get your peak??? That's not possible right? Here is a pic of my last 3 days of sticks can you tell when I started getting my LH surge??

top one is CD 13
middle on is CD14
and bottom one is CD15 (today)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0040.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow!! AWESOME temp rise Daisy!! You definitely o'd yesterday :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Ok, well, all three look positive to me, with the strongest LH lines today, then yesterday, then Sunday. The most important thing is when you started your LH surge. You can O anytime 12-48 hours later, I believe the average is 24-36 hours later. You probably started surge on Sunday, is my guess. Not sure why the line is SO much darker today. Could it be that your urine is more concentrated today?? Not entirely sure what's going on... The temp rise really does make it looked like you have already o'ed. I think we will have to wait to see what your temp does tomorrow to be sure. In terms of determining o date, I would go with temps over the monitor.

Have you been bding the past few days? I know you did the last two days, but what about on Friday and Saturday?


----------



## DaisyQ

Are you you stressed, sick, sleep deprived or hitting the bottle? Those are the only other reasons your temp would be high I think... Kidding about the bottle!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Nope not stressed...or drinking :) Kaiya is sick and my throat feels scratchy but I don't have a fever....I feel fine other wise. We dtd Saturday, Monday and again this morning. I would question if I o'd yesterday (because of the huge temp rise) but I am still having ewcm so I don't think I have yet. :shrug: Oh and my cervix is soft this morning, I checked multiple times yesterday and it wasn't soft yet. Still medium position but it also never went high last month.


----------



## DaisyQ

I dunno lady.... I guess only time will tell! Glad you dtd on Saturday in case you did o yesterday or Sunday.


----------



## jchic

I agree, I think you O'd already BUT this could be the tailend of that surge....


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Just found this on FF https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Factors-that-affect-temperatures-.html

even if you don't have a fever an illness in you will still effect your temps, I wonder if that is what's up with me?! I can feel something coming on.


----------



## DaisyQ

Could be... I had very abnormally high temps at the tailed of my cycle two cycles ago because I was sick. Instead of my usual temp drop, I had a temp spike. I only had a fever one day. 

Also I just read an article that mentioned the the corpus luteum can also secrete LH... So it could be the tail end of the surge, a real surge, or from the cl??


----------



## DaisyQ

I also read that LH "pulses" stimulate progesterone secretion.


----------



## DaisyQ

Anyway, I think you have to just keep watching your temp on cm.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks hun...I hate when it set up this way. I'll have no way of knowing when I o'd so I wont know how many dpo I am :growlmad: Just hoping I'll get some o pain today so I'll know for sure.


----------



## DaisyQ

I know... You will know soon enough. In any case, knowing won't make a spit of difference in whether the sperm has caught the eggy. I would keep bding just in case, and well have an answer in a few days.


----------



## jchic

If I had to make an educated guess, I think you O'd yesterday....so you are 1DPO today. Thats what I think


----------



## DaisyQ

Based on your temps, my vote would be yesterday, possibly Sunday.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I threw in some dummy temps for the next 2 days and FF put my cross-hairs on CD 14 (yesterday) which would make me feel better because of the temp rise but I don't normally have ewcm after I o, the following day I dry right up and my cervix was soft today, which is wasn't yesterday, all these things point to I haven't o'd yet...ahhhhh :wacko: Guess we'll know more in another few days.


----------



## jchic

hmmm, I am really thrown. I definitely think you may have O'd yesterday but we shall see! Sometimes our cycles are different. Maybe your body is doing something different this cycle and maybe the GFJ is giving you more fertile CM....just a thought :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree with Jchic... it's not abnormal to have fertile CM after Oing. I am SURE I already O'ed but still feel pretty wet today. Maybe it really is the GFJ. ?? 

I really do think that a sustained temp shift is the gold standard in determining O date. CM can be fertile appearing after O, there can be these LH waves or pulses after O... go by your temps, unless you really do have a fever.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

Just calling in to say hello. well the :witch: finally disapeared yesterday evening :happydance: so back on it, but in a relaxed approach. I am also finding the grapefruit juice more bearable as the day's go on.... though it has given me a little upset tummy (if you get what i mean... too much fruit maybe?)

Quick question about the sticks - does it matter if you use sticks from different packs in one cycle?. Because my cycles vary in length some months i use a full twenty sticks other months i use thirteen or so so have some left over... i have just been using the left over one's and then starting a new box when i run out but this means i am always using sticks from two boxes during a cycle.... I hope it doesn't matter because sticks are expensive.

How is everyone?

Dawn


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Dawnlouise,

Glad AF has left the building. In my opinion, I would really try to stick with the same box of sticks especially for the early part of your cycle, up until you peak (hoping you peak this time!). After you peak, it really doesn't matter which sticks you use, because the dang thing goes on autopilot...

I am in a similar boat - I have 2 sticks left over from my old box. Not sure when or if I can use them. 

On a positive note - I've been reading on here that the sticks are on sale on Ebay, Amazon and even at Boots (is that a UK drugstore??).


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh - and i think the reason why you are supposed to use sticks from the same box, is that they will very in sensitivity or dye saturation/color from box to box, and the monitor works by reading the sticks and comparing them to the reading from the days before... So if you are using sensitive sticks and you are getting highs, and then you switch boxes and it's a little bit less sensitive, it might not give you your peak... see what I mean?


----------



## jchic

I cannot even concentrate at work today! UGHHH. Well then if thats true about the sticks I am SCREWED because I dumped the few I had in my old box into my new box like a month ago, HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## jchic

Daisy, what OPKS do you use? I bought the digi ones so I can try to time the IUI as perfectly as possible.


----------



## DaisyQ

jchic said:


> I cannot even concentrate at work today! UGHHH. Well then if thats true about the sticks I am SCREWED because I dumped the few I had in my old box into my new box like a month ago, HAHAHAHAHA!

Haha! :haha: Well you will have to let us know if you get screwy readings! It might all just be a ploy by Clearblue Easy to force us to buy more sticks.


----------



## DaisyQ

jchic said:


> Daisy, what OPKS do you use? I bought the digi ones so I can try to time the IUI as perfectly as possible.

I've heard really good things about the digi ones - people like that they don't have to interpret the lines at all. That being said, I kind of like the ones with the lines because I can see it progressively get darker the day I start to surge. If it were ME because I am CRAZY (as the RE confirmed), I would do internet cheapies (mine are wondofo brand and I bought like 50 of the m for $5 on Amazon) AND the digis. But I realize that is NUTSO, and probably unnecessary.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

snap.... i have a mixed box of sticks (16 sticks in there, so i am gonna use them! .... oh well..... am thinking of getting some chepa OPK's to use along side them, but i can't decide if this would mean i am not having a relaxed month LOL - when i vowed to do so. 

anyway off i go, doing an online search for lovely cottages we could stay in for our first month wedding anniversary :happydance: 

Daisy - boots is a UK drugstore / bodycare shop. The sticks are expensive in there - i have always brought them from amazon up to now . 





jchic said:


> I cannot even concentrate at work today! UGHHH. Well then if thats true about the sticks I am SCREWED because I dumped the few I had in my old box into my new box like a month ago, HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## jchic

Dawn,

Im jealous! Are you going away for the weekend?!


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Daisy, what OPKS do you use? I bought the digi ones so I can try to time the IUI as perfectly as possible.
> 
> I've heard really good things about the digi ones - people like that they don't have to interpret the lines at all. That being said, I kind of like the ones with the lines because I can see it progressively get darker the day I start to surge. If it were ME because I am CRAZY (as the RE confirmed), I would do internet cheapies (mine are wondofo brand and I bought like 50 of the m for $5 on Amazon) AND the digis. But I realize that is NUTSO, and probably unnecessary.Click to expand...

HA! I probably will end up doing just that! We are control freaks, you realize this right? Every woman on this thread is a serious control FAHREAK! I love it! :thumbup:


----------



## happyh29

Went on a walk with hubby. Not been getting out much at all so decided we should go on walk round our village. Its a two mile walk all done on flat ground.

We hour home and I started getting really bad period pain.I then started spotting. I rang the hospital who very nicely said that if I miscarry it can't be prevented a i'm so early and just drink lots of water, take a paracetamol and put my feet up.

I am so sad and teary. They won't see me before Monday but I just feel hopeless. My boobs don't hurt any more either so i'm convinced its bad news

X x


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, happy. Take it easy please! I know it must be such a bummer, being house/bed bound and all. I really hope the cramping and spotting subsides and all is fine. FX. Don't read too much into your non-sore boobs. What will be will be, and worrying doesn't help, in fact it just makes matter worse (hormonally) - so please try to stay positive and do something to try to take your mind off it. Can you rent a movie or something with DH? I know much easier said than done, but having a breakdown is not good for you or little bean.


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: Happy


----------



## DaisyQ

jchic said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Daisy, what OPKS do you use? I bought the digi ones so I can try to time the IUI as perfectly as possible.
> 
> I've heard really good things about the digi ones - people like that they don't have to interpret the lines at all. That being said, I kind of like the ones with the lines because I can see it progressively get darker the day I start to surge. If it were ME because I am CRAZY (as the RE confirmed), I would do internet cheapies (mine are wondofo brand and I bought like 50 of the m for $5 on Amazon) AND the digis. But I realize that is NUTSO, and probably unnecessary.Click to expand...
> 
> HA! I probably will end up doing just that! We are control freaks, you realize this right? Every woman on this thread is a serious control FAHREAK! I love it! :thumbup:Click to expand...

SO true! Total control freak. TCF.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> We are control freaks, you realize this right? Every woman on this thread is a serious control FAHREAK! I love it! :thumbup:

:rofl: You know I posted some pics of my cbfm sticks on a thread on bnb a few months ago and was asking the girls opinions on the lines...well every single one of them said the same thing to me "You know your not suppose to read the lines on those sticks" Are the mad?! If there is a line I am most definitely going to read it! :jo:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh no Happy :( I am sorry your spotting again hun!! Did you do anything out of the ordinary, excessive exercise?? Lay low and I will pray things are ok for you. Though not to give you false hope when you start loosing symptoms its not a good sign :( I know this from experience and the doctors told me the same thing. I really hope this isn't the case for you though hun!! :hugs:


----------



## happyh29

Thank you daisy. Drank some big glasses of water and took some pain killers. I'm a wimp and won't go check the bleeding ....i'm calmer now.its all part of Gods plan for me. I have faith.


Its ten twenty pm here.i'm going to have a bath and a early night.the doctor told me to walk so I have tobalance it out. Lots of love x x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Happy, fingers crossed that everything is okay - i really hope the bleeding stops. Take care xxxx


----------



## happyh29

Thanks hon.

I went on a walk which is the first time since my bed rest. I have to walk though i'm at risk of clots d due to previous varicose veins as a kid.

My boobs still hurt but not as much.but I did have nausea again today for hours which is a new symptom that started the our for days ago.

I will go easy tomorrow. I will walk but less of a length.

Thank you for all your support x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooh new symptoms are good!!! :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy, if you are at risk for clots in general, have you talked to the docs about an anticoagulant? Some women MC because they have clotting issues, and end up going on low dose aspirin or even heparin. Don't stop the fish oil! Prevents clotting...


----------



## jchic

Happy, dont worry just yet ok? Im sure it will all work out and the bean will be just fine. Your in my prayers!


----------



## happyh29

Thank you my lovelies.

Dr won't put me on any tablets as he said its far better to take light exercise. To be honest I have seen specialists since my veins but they all avoid going on tablets.instead its keeping my weight down and taking light exercise regularly.

I'm trying to be positive. Its hard but I will gel better in the morning . Thank you again x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooh Daisy if I did o yesterday than we will be twins again!! :dance:


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Ooh Daisy if I did o yesterday than we will be twins again!! :dance:

I know it chica!!


----------



## jchic

Happy, what do you mean by tablets?

How is everyone today? 2nd POAS for me and it was low, as expected.


----------



## happyh29

so update -

this morning i got up and had really bad cramps.I went to the loo to do a poo ( sorry but i feel i have passed all levels of TMI on this anyway so i might as well carry on!!!)

and i was in agony in my tummy. Like agony.

I thought i was going to throw up. And after when i wiped there was a massive big blob of dark dark brown blood came out. Loads in the toilet paper. and i mean loads. No clots or anything. Once it came out like in one wipe i had nothing there. At all. I did a couple of internal wipes and nothing at all.

so i rang the EPU and they said it sounds like i have bleed over night and its pooled. When i have had a bowel movement its pushed the now old blood out. She said all they would do if i came in was look at me with a speculum and not scan me till next week. She said she wouldn't advise the exam as its just more intervention.

She said very kindly it sounds like the start of a miscarriage but im just far far to early to stop it. 

Any way i am now just sat on the settee just a bit numb. I know deep down this is totally not a good sign and i have very little hope. But until im officially told its no good then i wont give up all hope.

also i have no symptoms today at all. No sore boobs, no nausea or anything. So, yeah, its totally not good. i have not bleed again at all but i have nooooo symptoms not even stomach twinges.

i just thought i would tell you all, thanks for listening
xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:( awe hun :hugs: I am so sorry!! You are in my prayers!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

Im so sorry Happy....dont give up just yet, ok? Please stay positive for you and your little bean!


----------



## happyh29

thanks hon. its in Gods hands. im going to stay positive until monday and then deal with whatever happens xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy, so sorry for you. :-(. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## happyh29

thanks hon. ...

im staying positive and hoping that im just having breakthrough bleeding as it should be period times. That matches the period style cramps ect.

lots of love xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

another girl on bnb posted this on a thread I was reading thought I would share it with you ladies :)

Odds of conception (from american pregnancy association)
5 days b/4 ovulation: 0
4 days b/4 ovulation: 13%
3 days b/4 ovulation: 13%
2 days b/4 ovulation: 28%
1 day b/4 ovulation: 26%
day of ovulation: 5%


----------



## Mrs.B.

Interesting! ... but all quite low :(


----------



## jchic

I know, its literally like a crap shoot each time :( It will swing in our favor at some point!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know!! But from what I've read the longer you've been ttc the higher your odds are! We will get there girls!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So my temp dropped a little this morning and my pain in my uterus is gone. My stick also had almost no line in the LH area and a definite line in the estrogen side. So LH surge is over. You girls don't think I can o today do you? DH and I did not dtd this morning :blush:


----------



## Mrs.B.

this always make me confused... 

My friend had sex the day before her period.Not in a relationship so she knows this was the one time. She has a normal legth cycle of about 28 day. She fell pregnant!! 

Baffles me every time I think about it!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

the day before AF? That isn't possible...that would mean she ovulated while she was still on her period. She must have been pregnant before that cycle and just not known it.


----------



## DaisyQ

There is also some research out there from 2003 that found that women can ovulate more than one time per cycle... there are multiple waves of follicular development... so perhaps that is what happened. ?? Or the "period" was not a real period but just spotting/break through bleeding.


----------



## Mrs.B.

That was the only time she had sex so must have been from that time lol. Bizzare isnt it!


----------



## jchic

Mrs B - hmmm, that is crazy, but sometimes science doesnt answer every question, ya know?

Cre8tiv - I definitely think you O'd ON Monday! I am putting a good bet on it! So you are 2 DPO in my book :) I wonder with all that research if they know how long it actually takes the sperm to get to where it needs to be? Do you know?

Daisy - whats cooking sister?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks jchic that is where FF is putting my cross-hairs too. Guess we will go with it. I am officially in the 2ww I guess :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

I know crazy huh!

I would guess 2-3dpo too :shrug: but why would it peak after?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies,

Creative, I think you o'ed on Monday or even Sunday. 

Not sure why our monitors are not in sync with our temps this cycle. In my case at least, I just think my monitor missed my first peak day, which should have been cd 14. Not sure why it didn't read it as peak, unless it was a faulty stick, or maybe I dipped it for too long, and it was oversaturated, which could have messed up the reading. Or, possibly, since the monitor "knows" me now, it gave me my peak a day late because I knows u usually peak on cd 16 or 17, and a peak on cd 14 was really early?? No idea. 

Hiya jchickie. I am ok. In kind of a down mood. Had a baaaaad night last night - huge fight with dh over my sick stepdaughter. A repeat of our fight last week, only worse, because I'm even more worried and frustrated at this point - see my journal for more details. we are ok now, but I am still upset, and still worried. Also don't like that might temp took a small dip today. Wonder if it's all the stress from last night. Made an appointment for dh to give his sample on Monday. Should have some answers about that and my progesterone soon, so that's good. On the meantime, dh is going back to hot yoga, which I'm sure is just GREAT for the swimmers. Grrr. It's so frustrating that I'm doing all these things to increase my fertility, and he won't just wear regular boxers, and try regular yoga. You know???


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My monitor is missing the beginning of my surges, did last month too and the only way I notice is by watching the LH line on my sticks. Sometimes it pays to be obsessive :haha: I got a peak by default today but it was definitely not a peak in my mind, looked just like my stick a few days ago..a high. LH line wasn't there at all today. I think my surge was short this month...hope that's not a bad thing :shrug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh and I agree with you Daisy...my last high should have been a peak too...weird that the monitors are missing it, we must surge like an hour after we poas :dohh:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah... Not sure what's going on. My surge definitely started the afternoon/evening of cd 13. Glad I am also using opks!!


----------



## jchic

Yeah that is weird. I am using the digi OPKS this month as well. BD everyday so even if the monitor misses the surge, you are SAFE!


----------



## DaisyQ

Or every other day. That is basically the smep. BD every other day, starting on cd 8 till you get a + opk or peak, then everyday for three days, then skip one day, then one more time.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

FF gave me cross-hairs this morning, CD14 (Monday). So I am 3dpo...and I believe o twins with Miss Daisy??? :)

How are the rest of you ladies today? We're getting snow today and an icy mix so they called off school...which didn't hurt my feelings any. I've got lots of baking to do today for Brayden's party on Saturday!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ooooh. Snow day! How cozy! Jealous. It's raining here so I'll have wet commute. 

Ovulation twins!!! Yay! I got my crosshairs too. O'ed on Monday, cd 15 for me. 

How is everyone else??


----------



## DaisyQ

So creative, does thatran you actually o'ed on the high before your peak??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes I did....and I started getting a line in the LH area the day before, if you can remember...monitor was still calling it a high though. If I am not prego this month I am going to use OPKs as well...can't believe I would have missed it if I was soly relying on the monitor to give me a peak! Yikes!! Still puzzeled though that my darkest LH line was on CD 16 if I o'd on CD14?????


----------



## jchic

Hey Ladies! 

Ugh it is gross here today! Raining and cold, yuck! 
Creativ- im so jealous you have a snow day! Fun :)

Im on cd9 and another low, to be expected :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Will gladly trade...I do not want the snow, while its pretty its a huge mess to clean up and forget about driving in it! I am not going anywhere today! They are predicting 6-12" with sleet, freezing rain to follow and ice tomorrow...good stuff!!


----------



## jchic

Hey quick ? I have been taking my prenatal at night Last cycle and this cycle bc i take tye thyroid med in the am. Thats ok i assume right?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Its totally fine! I had to take my prenatals at night when I was pregnant because taking them in the AM would make me so sick. Doctor confirmed it was just fine :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, totally fine.


----------



## jchic

Hey just got word my doc is doing 2 iuis back to back!! So i go in the am i get my + opk and the am after!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hooray! WOW - that is AWESOME. This is going to be it for you, I know it!


----------



## DaisyQ

What happens if you get your OPK in the afternoon or evening?


----------



## jchic

Then we go the next am and am after that. 

I have a good feeling for all of us this cycle!! How the 2ww so far creative and daisy?


----------



## DaisyQ

Perfect perfect! Really hope this is it!

TWW is fine. Honestly, so happy I o'ed early! The wait to O, when it's on CD 17 or 18 really drags. I am really trying not to symptoms spot this cycle, so I'm going to be keeping fairly quiet over here until testing date. Don't want to get my hopes up. FF wants me to test on Jan 22, but we are going ice skating on Jan 21 and I'm a total klutz, so I'll probably test that morning. If it's BFP, you'll find me warming the bench, sipping hot cocoa! Not sure what to do if it's BFN.. guess I will go, but just be really careful.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Awesome!!! doubling your chances!!! :D

So far the 2ww on my end is very uneventful, no signs at all, but its only 3 dpo too!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know..I've never o'd this early, ever!! It almost seems wrong :haha: I agree DAisy waiting to o until CD17 or 18 is a killer...I could get used to this CD14 stuff :smug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

wait there is something I can symptom spot about...out of the ordinary for me, the last 3 nights or so I haven't been sleeping all that well. I usually am out as soon as I hit the pillow and don't wake much at all if at all...I've been tossing and turning a lot lately. :shrug: But I am not going to symptom spot this month either :rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, you crack me up girl!!


----------



## happyh29

hello ladies,

i have some very positive feelings for you this month!!! early ovulation worked for me!

i'm doing ok today. i'm trying to not over analyse everything but that's impossible.

i had nausea last night and this morning, pretty bad nausea and my breasts are still quite sore. i have spotted today but only a small amount and its very dark and sporadic in cm so i think its the remnant of the bleed yesterday coming out.

Daisy - i think your going to get your BFP this month. I wouldn't worry at all about hot yoga, its better than football my oh plays and that doesnt affect sperm . all the reading i have done suggests that yoga is really really good for health. 

xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks happy! I just worry about dh's sperm. He is getting on in years, poor bloke (why do I feel the need to use British slang "whilst" talking to Brits? I'll never know). I just worry that the tighties he wears to work out coupled with the 80 degree heat in the hot yoga studio will affect his swimmers. Poor little guys must be dying in there! Literally! . We'll find out soon enough about his count. 

Thanks for the reassurance though and your good feeling about a bfp for me. 

So glad to hear your symptoms have returned, and the spotting has slowed down. 

Jchic, when are you going to start using the opks??


----------



## happyh29

hey daisy hon, im loving the British slang. I used to work in the USA and i had everyone saying "loo" and "gobsmacked". it was funny. they tried to get me to say words in a american accent but im terrible at accents so they soon stopped!!

How long does your OH do the yoga class for? how often? I would think that low impact exercise would be better than high impact even though its at heat.

im totally not getting my hopes up AT ALL. I totally cant . I will be heartbroken if the worst happens but at least by me not looking at nursery furniture / picking baby names i would minimize the pain. so i am thinking calmly.

xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww yay...glad things are looking up for you Happy!! :hugs: I understand not wanting to get your hopes up hun. Do you know how far along you are?


----------



## happyh29

thanks 1cre8tivgrl,

well my last period (although it was only like a 3 day one) was the 7th Decem. so i cant be more than 5 weeks according to the online calculators. 

that concerns me as well as the u/s may or may not show a heartbeat even IF i hadn't had all these complications. I think it will frighten me. BUT the doctor said after all the bleeding they want to do a u/s on monday regardless and will do another the week after.

i am still not hopeful, and totally over analyzing everything - such as why are my breasts not as sore? why is my nausea still there but less than last week?! My DH is convinced it has all gone wrong already. 

xxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Men are the 1st to jump ship....at least my hubby is, if anything goes the slightest bit wrong its all over! Don't let him get you down!


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy I can totally understand that you are trying to self-protect. It makes sense. I think the best thing is to not get your hopes up, but not despair just yet either. Just try to get comfortable with either scenario, and try to distract yourself as much as possible.

DH does everything in his entire life with high intensity, including working out. Mostly he runs a few times a week (hard and long) and he lifts weights, and now he is trying to get back to yoga once a week. For all of this working out, he wears really tight underwear, and he gets really sweaty - you can wring his clothes out, they are totally saturated. Including after yoga. Oh well. He said that if his count is suboptimal, he'll stay away from hot yoga and wear different undies.


----------



## jchic

So busy today on here! 
Daisy- when does dh go for sa?
Creative- i need ur positive pma!!!!
Happy- i agree with daisy, just try to relax, ok?

I have such an issue trying to schedule these iuis. Dh works an hour away and the "sample" needs to be super fresh so first day isnt an issue but he cant be using days sp early in the year, sooooo the 2nd day may be the issue. Ughhhh. I heard washed sperm lives 12-24 hours. So i need a plab of attack! Help!


----------



## DaisyQ

What time does he go into work? Can you go in for the IUI first thing, and he just goes in a little bit late?


----------



## DaisyQ

Also... I don't know if your doc does this - probably not - but the place I go to will freeze the sample for later use, if a fresh sample is unavailable.


----------



## DaisyQ

OH, and DH goes in for SA on Monday, so it's going to be a BORING weekend at our house, no BDing!


----------



## happyh29

thanks ladies.

i am today trying to ignore everything today!!!! i woke up, upset my boobs dont hurt today and gutted i didnt feel any nausea !! hahaha. thats how scientific my thoughts are. i have twinges and feelings in my uterus but i have ruled myself out as my boobs dont hurt. oh and i thought my oh smelled when he got out of the bath as well. hahah of sweets

haha. oh well. i hope you have a lovely friday, im going to stay off line today i think. give my head a break.

Daisy - at least OH will give up on the hot yoga ect if he needs to. some fellas would totally refuse. i have full belief that his swimmers will be top notch and you get a bfp very very soon.

lots of love to you all xx



lots of love xxxx


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Also... I don't know if your doc does this - probably not - but the place I go to will freeze the sample for later use, if a fresh sample is unavailable.

I think he does freeze it, but DH is just going to go into work late :) WOOHOO!


TGIF ladies!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Eee! Jchic your just days away from your IUI!! :dance: Are you guys going to do any bding before or just wait for after?

Daisy when do you think you'll test?

:hugs: Happy. Hang in there girl! Best to stay off the internet and keep yourself busy other wise!

It's funny this is the first month where I just don't care to over analyze every little thing. I think I am just tired of getting my hopes up though! My temp went higher than it every has since I started temping 6 months ago. reached 98.60 this morning!! I'm getting my daughter's cold though so maybe that's why??


----------



## DaisyQ

That's awesome jchic! when are you staring opks??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh and DH went and had his blood drawn a few days ago, he's meeting with the doctor on Monday to view the results of his thyroid!


----------



## DaisyQ

Woohoo Creative! You keep on his a$$! You go girl. Glad you'll be getting him sorted out. Now the only thing left to do is keep on him to take the meds!! Hmm... crush them and put in his dinner? :haha:


----------



## jchic

Creative! You are definitely getting your BFP this month I have HUGE high hopes for you :)

Yes of course! We will BD'ing on CD8, CD10, CD12 and everyday from then on....and after. Gotta cover those bases, lol.


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Oh and DH went and had his blood drawn a few days ago, he's meeting with the doctor on Monday to view the results of his thyroid!

Oh good! See? us women get things done!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wait.. don't you have to abstain for a day or 2 before the IUI? How does that work?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

You have high hopes for me already? Well at least someone does! :haha:

Yes I too thought you couldn't dtd so many days before the IUI??


----------



## jchic

My doc says it really doesnt matter since DH count is very good. Also, I dont know when I will be getting a +opk exactly, so it's harder to abstain if you are uncertain of the day you will actually O. Some months I O on Cd16, or 15 or 13, etc....so its a crap shoot. LOL


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Well that's good...one less thing to have to stress about then!


----------



## DaisyQ

I've heard every 36 hours is ideal.... GL!!


----------



## jchic

I hope! We are going to be doing 1x AM and then the next day PM....so about the 36 hour mark :)


----------



## jchic

Daisy - how are you feeling today?

Anyone have fun plans this weekend?


----------



## DaisyQ

Perfect plan. I am A-OK. Not doing any symptom spotting, just trying to keep my mind off of it. Weekend plans... Dinner tonight in the city with dh, and out again tomorrow night in MTC with another couple. No kids this weekend, so should be quiet. Step daughter's fever finally broke! No bding for us - SA on Monday as well as my progesterone test. 

What about you ladies??

Oh and creative, I think I will test on Jan 21, at 12 dpo. Only because of the ice skating.


----------



## jchic

Such good news about her fever breaking! Finally :)
Nice! I LOVE going out to dinner! Its literally like my favorite activity!
Creativ - isnt your sons bday party this weekend? Are you all prepared? When are you testing?

I am so stressing about the timing of this IUI. Freaking crazy! I wish they would give me a trigger shot next week but doc says NO because I O on my own and he doesnt want to mess with it....which I understand and he has been really great so far, so I guess I should just go with it! 

Happy, how are you today hun?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh so glad her fever is gone!!!!! So the 21st I would be...11 dpo if your 12 right? I will test with you then, as long as I'm not spotting! :)

Yes Brayden's party is tomorrow...and NO I am not ready, typical me, I've got the goodie bags done and the cookie pops but not the cupcakes, I need to get cracking, as well as clean my house from top to bottom, ugh!! I have had this nagging headache all day and all I want to do it take a nap, not cook *sigh*

I love going out to dinner too...though enjoy because once you have kids you wont want to take them in public, its no longer fun after that, lol!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I know! I'm trying to enjoy it now - it's one of our favorite things to do too. We love food! My husband is an expert orderer - he always picks the best things on the menu. Luckily our girls are great in restaurants, but they are older, obviously. It gets better Creative! I'd say once they get to ~6+, they will be much better in restaurants.


----------



## jchic

LOL - my husband is the same way! He is such a foodie, and orders really good things. I have such a limited palate that he always makes fun of me.

Are you going anywhere fun Daisy? NY has soooo many good restaurants! We are going to The House on 2/18... Hopefully I will be prego and unable to enjoy their amazing wine list, ha!


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm not sure yet where we are going - DH will surprise me I guess.

Went out last night to a great sushi place on the UES called Poke - amazing! Hoping it is my last sushi for a while... Have not heard of House - is it new? I love Mario Batali restaurants, I am dying to go to Babbo.


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> I'm not sure yet where we are going - DH will surprise me I guess.
> 
> Went out last night to a great sushi place on the UES called Poke - amazing! Hoping it is my last sushi for a while... Have not heard of House - is it new? I love Mario Batali restaurants, I am dying to go to Babbo.

I used to work for Mario!!!! He is a great guy, but a COMPLETE womanizer (has like 4 mistresses), LOL. I worked for him and his partner Joe Bastianich (who was always great to me, but a total grade A ASSHOLE) I was VP of Human Resources there before I left for an Internet Engineering company in NJ closer to home. I can definitely get you reservations, so let me know. Babbo is a TRUE foodie experience. Serious food and amazing. 
I am a fan of Del Posto and Becco, they are my favorites of the Batali/Bastianich group. There is also a restaurant in that group called Esca. Dave Pasternack is the chef and is ridiculous. I suggest that one too.

I staffed all of Eataly, have you been there? Its Mario's HUGE restaurant/market in NY. It has 5 restaurants, a rooftop garden, etc. I worked like 80 hours a week, it was INSANE. They coown it with a father and son team called The Farinetti's who own 4 other Eataly's in Italy. They spoke ZERO English, so it was soooooo hard to communicate on training, employee manuals, etc. \

The House is about a year old or so....the link is www.thehousenyc.com


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow, Jchic, that is AMAZING! Would love to get resies at Babbo - they never even pick up the phone over there! I've not been to Del Posto, Becco or EATALY, but I love Otto and Lupa. I'm obsessed with the proscuittio arugla pizza at Otto and the olive oil gelato. And Lupa has the most amazing carbonara and tartufo... YUM! I have been to Esca twice - they have a spaghetti alla chittara with sea urchin that is to die for!

I am SO going to take up on on that offer for Babbo resies!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic! I've totally been to The House. As soon as I saw the photo of it on their webpage, I remembered. It was very good! LOTS of models there, at least the night we went. My husband was drooling.


----------



## jchic

I LOVE Lupa! Thats Lidia Bastianichs (Joes mom) place. Her office is downstairs. Otto has the best best pizza!! Becco is good, you guys would like it. They walk around with HUGE wooden bowls of fresh homemade pasta and serve you...its very family style oriented and the restaurant is warm and rustic...very Tuscan!

Yes absolutely, just let me know and I will make it happen!


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Jchic! I've totally been to The House. As soon as I saw the photo of it on their webpage, I remembered. It was very good! LOTS of models there, at least the night we went. My husband was drooling.

HA! Ok, I am SOOOO not a model so that should be fun...I can imagine it now "Hey, can you bring this totally normal looking girl who could probably lose 5-10lbs and her husband to the back dimly lit corner table?" HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DaisyQ

Ahh, whatever. They sat us up front near the windows if I remember correctly. And I have more than 5-10 to lose! 

I'll put Becco on the list! You know where else I'm dying to go? Blue Hill...


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and Per Se (don't know if THAT will ever happen!).


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow all this talk about yummy food and I have NOTHING to eat in my house right now :( Sounds like lots of awesome places to eat! If only I had known you girls before we went to NYC in 2009...We didn't have a clue where to eat...and the places we did go to were awful!! Don't ask me, I have no idea what they were called! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Mmm... I know... now I'm craving spagghetti alla carbonara... yummmm.

Well Creative, next time you come down this way, you'll have some resources!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies 

Got to POAS today (CD9) :happydance:...... concerning how excited this gets me LOL - even though i know the next ten plus tsicks will probably low i still get excited. 
This month i have brought some cheap OPK to use with my sticks, but am not going to use them till i start getting highs on the monitor.

How are we all :flower:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey dawn!!! Yay for getting to poas! :dance: Are you going to try the grapefruit juice this month? 

Wont be on much at all today, today is the big birthday party for my son...I was up until midnight last night finishing cupcakes and decorating, I am pooped to say the least but he's so excited for today it makes it worth all the hassle! Got to go get some cleaning done before everyone gets here. Hope you all have a great day!! :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yes, i started the grapefruit juice on the day Af arrived, and having a glass each day. Enjoy the birthday party xx:flower:




1cre8tivgrl said:


> Hey dawn!!! Yay for getting to poas! :dance: Are you going to try the grapefruit juice this month?
> 
> Wont be on much at all today, today is the big birthday party for my son...I was up until midnight last night finishing cupcakes and decorating, I am pooped to say the least but he's so excited for today it makes it worth all the hassle! Got to go get some cleaning done before everyone gets here. Hope you all have a great day!! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hooray for POAS! Hooray for Brayden's party!

Dawnlouise, that's what I do - I start POAS once I get my first high on the monitor, and I do it in the afternoon/evening. Once it starts to fade in darker, I start doing them like 2-3 times a day (it usually turns positive the same day).

GL!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good morning Ladies

Well last night DH and i had a discussion and he has agreed that he will go see his doctor if we are not pregnant by the end of March (he will be at his ideal weight then as he needs to loose about 20 lbs) - apparantly (in the uk) it's easier to test the men first, and i am led to believe that they prefer to do it this way (if his tests come back clear then i will go to the dr and at least be able to say DH is all clear) - but fingers crossed we will be pregnant by then. This was a major breakthrough for DH - since he never talks openly about ttc and i have always assumed it was my problem that we weren't pregnant (it may well be my prboblem!) but at least DH has come round to the idea that he may need to be tested too and better still he is suggesting when he will do it, and once DH says he will do something i know he will do it.... so it's all good really. 

Dawn


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Such good news Dawn!! My husband is the opposite, always says he will do something and then never does :dohh: I am glad he's agreeing to see a doctor, hope you guys get some answers! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thats good news dawn. Good luck

my GP tested me first as thats where she thought the problem lay, she was right, so she didnt get hubby tested. I thought this was rubbish as we are wasting our clomid if he has a problem too, so he went to see his doctor seperatly and asked to be tested, he has his test next tuesday :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Glad for you both that the hubby's are getting checked out. It IS important because it could be them, or it could be both, and if its both, then treatment (iui, IVF) is more likely needed. My friend tried for 4 years before finally going to the re. It was her husband's sperm count/quality that was the issue. They did one iui, and bam! Pregotown!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I hope hes fine, I'm not sure about IUI over here but I'd have to wait til I was 30 for IVF, I dont know if I could wait that long and still be sane! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow, really?? I wonder what the protocol is then if dh has sperm issues - I would think that would speed things along, or change matters. I guess you'll find out soon enough!


----------



## happyh29

Hey all.

Hope your all ok. Mrs b - I looked into iui over here and privately it was five hundred pounds but I didn't it seemed too bad.
Well my hospital appointment is tomorrow. Last night went on a walk around the beach, very carefully. When I got back there was no pain or blood and none today so I am very pleased. Also my nausea is pretty awful at the moment, yesterday I felt sick all evening and today I felt sick all morning. So in my over analysing brain that's a good sign?!

Speak soon lots of love
X


----------



## DaisyQ

I think it's a good sign happy!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

DaisyQ said:


> Wow, really?? I wonder what the protocol is then if dh has sperm issues - I would think that would speed things along, or change matters. I guess you'll find out soon enough!

its legislation for our heath care that its over 30 so that wont be lowered, its just been brought it, I think its wrong but hey.

We can still go private if need be I believe x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

silly protocal...... very disheartening when people have tried for so long that they have to wait till they are 30 for IVF





Mrs.B. said:


> I hope hes fine, I'm not sure about IUI over here but I'd have to wait til I was 30 for IVF, I dont know if I could wait that long and still be sane! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree! :-( Healthcare seems universally suboptimal, wherever you happen to live.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes, there seems problems with all, all different depending on area but all far from ideal


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey Jchic - you out there? We need an update from you!


----------



## DaisyQ

I see you have a high today on the monitor! Girl - you best be using those OPKs! Snap!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Daisy you realize if your temp shoots up you could very possible have a triphasic chart love!!! :dance:

Jchic where are you today?? Busy bding? :winkwink: 
Mamma.....we need to hear from you hun please come back!!! :hugs: We miss you!!!

This is possible the boring - ist 2ww I have ever had...I've got NO symptoms at all!!!!! :(


----------



## DaisyQ

But I thought you are having headaches! That's a symptom!

I think I would need 3 temps higher than ~98 for it to be triphasic... we'll see. It was triphasic yesterday and no such luck!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

yeah...but headaches arn't that big of a sign are they? It could have been stress from the party too?? Oh well..if I remember right when I was pregnant with Brayden I tested just because I had to poas and I knew it would be negative as I had no signs and :shock: It was a :bfp: I remember looking at it in shock for like 10 minutes...thinking how could I be?! :rofl: And with Kaiya I had every symptom in the book! I guess all babies are different.


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree - I think it can go either way. Honestly, it really sounds like most pregnancy symptoms are also PMS symptoms, so just really not putting any faith into symptoms at this point. I have had every symptom in the book practically, over the past 3 months, and NADA.


----------



## jchic

Good Morning Ladies!!!! How was everyones weekend? We have been nuts here. Our deal for house fell through BUT worked out so much better bc our dream house went on market and we put an offer in and got it !!!!! God works in mysterious ways doesnt he?

Mrs B how are you? Dawn? Any updates on testing etc?

Mrs creative, how was the party? Post pics!! HOws the 2ww prego pants!? Test date when?


Daisy- hows the 2ww? Youre testing sat right? When does dh do sA?


Afm- got a smiley on digi! Temp drop and high on monitor- so my plan of action is: wr called out sick to work and will do iui this afternoon. Calling at 9am for appt and then 2nd IUI tomorrow AM. I bet monitor will give me peak tomorrow, thoughts?


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooh Jchic! GL!!!! This is it lady!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

As for peak - probably. It's hard to know - my monitor was definitely off by a day or two this past cycle. Surprising you didn't get a peak today if you got a smiley.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:wohoo: How exciting jchic!!!!! Good luck today hun, can't wait to hear all about it! So thrilled you got your dream house! Yes that was all God, he's amazing!!! We were talking about putting our house on the market last night. We will wait until spring though as we have so much to finish up here! I'm excited but sad at the same time, we have lived here for 10 years and I know exactly where both of my kids were when they took there first steps. Will be hard to leave the memories!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My monitor was way off too...if the monitor doesn't catch the beginning of your peak, like Daisy and I you will be thrown off by a day at least. As why I o'd on my last high and not on either of my peaks. Always look at the lines!!


----------



## jchic

Do u think timing it is right? This afternoon and tomro am? Also i peed with fmu on both the digi and the monitor so the digi cant be wrong and my temp dropped today. Also how long after u get the smiley do u o?

Xoxoxo creative and daisy this is ur cycle!!!!


----------



## kajhiit

Hey girls! I've been following ya'll since waaayy back on page 4(i got my monitor right before the thread started) and check up every day. I finally made an account to let you know for what it's worth I got my bfp 2 weeks ago. We dtd 2 highs before the positive. Aside from using the cbfm, regular vitamins for him, and prenatals for me we also tried the Guaifensin. That had to be what did it as we only used it one cycle. I started taking it the day after af stopped. I made DH take it a couple of hours before sexytimes. Just thought you might be interested. GOOD LUCK! I'm on pins and needles to see a bfp for all of you!


----------



## jchic

Thanks Kaj and congrats to you! Happy and Healthy 9 months! Come by and check in anytime :) let us know your progress! Xxoo


----------



## happyh29

hey kajhiit,

glad you got your BFP - congratulations!

jchic - your timing looks ace to me. good luck xxx


----------



## jchic

How r u feeling Happy? When do u go to doc?


----------



## happyh29

hey hon, its 1600hrs here. appointment is 1730....i'm very nervous but doing alright. 

i have mild nausea so im happy lol, i get scared if i have no symptoms!!!

im trying not to put all my hope into this scan. Its early days and with all the hiccoughs i am trying to just keep a open mind

xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Aww Thanks Kajhiit!! You are welcome to join us hun!

Ooh Happy I hope things went well for you hun!! :hugs: Praying all your stress is behind you and your little bean is growing nicely in there!

What time do you go in today jchic? I also think its great timing!!

I've got a headache again :( I was reading after lunch and it made me sleepy so I took a little nap and still can't shake it. I have friends coming over in a bit so I should probably go take something to try and get rid of it. Still no sign of anything for me...though I am hopeful because I don't even have my normal PMS symptoms, 7dpo today and not so much as 1 cramp yet...no massive food attacks, which is ALWAYS a sign of impending AF. I keep getting these feelings just like before she comes, I go and look and its just CM. I know its too early its just weird!!


----------



## happyh29

Brilliant news

Just in from hospital, i'm so lucky they are the nicest staff ever.
they found a heart beat. The sac now has a heart beat and a yolk. The sac was much bigger, it was twice the size. Im not out if the woods yet but they found out my womb is one hundred percent back wards, ha ha, so that's where all the problems are coming from. They didn't realise quite how retro verted it actually is. Now the sacs a bit bigger it was so obvious it was backwards. I have to have another scan in two Weeks but my chances are looking really strong x


----------



## Mrs.B.

So happy for you happy! Glad your heading in the right direction x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Eeee!!! Oh hun that is the best news ever I am so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

EEEEK! Happy - so pleased for you! I told ya so! I'm telling you, they have a hard time seeing the sac and finding the heartbeat with us girls with the retroverted wombs. I was researching the topic a while back, and there are SO many stories, just like yours.

You must be over the moon!

Kajiit - congratulations! How many months were you TTC before getting that wonderful BFP?

Jchic, I think your timing is good. I usually O ~ 36 hours after my first + OPK. Did you do one last night as well? Just wondering if you actually started to surge yesterday. In any case, I think IUI today and tomorrow should do the trick!! Let us know how it goes!

Mrs. B - have you started clomid yet this cycle?

How is it going Dawnlouise?

Are you feeling any better creative?

As for me - had my progesterone test today. It was 17, which they said is adequate. They said anything above 9 is fine. DH also had his SA. Not sure how long it takes to get those results. 

Next up for me - just waiting on AF or BFP. If AF, then I go for more blood work and the HSG.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I took it 2-6, im on CD17 now... not hopeful to be honest :dohh:


----------



## jchic

Happy - I am SO SO glad for you! I knew this would all work out! God looked after you and your little bean. Congrats!

Daisy and Creative - you are going to be BFP twins!!

Mrs B - any other highs from the POAS?

AFM - just got back form IUI #1! WOOHOO! First, I dont care what anyone says, it hurts a bit!!! Its a pretty big catheter that goes up and it pinches. Have some slight cramping, nothing CRAZY and also had some brown spotting after for a few wipes. They told me that was all normal. Doc said he put sperm in each tube for me and we are doing it again tomorrow AM at 10.
I started the OPKS yesterday when I got my first high and it was negative. Then did an opk around 7 pm and there was a slight line, but nothing crazy, we BD'd last night....today when I woke up, I peed on the CBFM stick first, then I stopped midstream and peed on the digi and got a high on the monitor and a smiley face on the digi. Did another OPK (regular one, not digi) and the lines were pretty much the same color, maybe a TADDDDD lighter....so I am thinking I will O tomorrow....
Thoughts on BD'ing tonight for insurance?


----------



## happyh29

Thanks girlies!

I'm totally made up, really really pleased. The entire diagnosis of a retroverted uterus has answers lots of questions on my head. And i'm sure that laying on my back for so long after dtd helped fight gravity and make it work.

I'm so thank full for all your support ladies, thank you. I really really hope you get your bfps this month x


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Mrs. B - hang in there! Maybe you are just ovulating a little on the later side? I guess only time will tell. You'll get this sorted out Mrs. B - you will!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic! So excited for you! Yipeee! Not sure if I woud DTD again tonight.... you did it last night - just now - and again in the morning. I would give DH time to replenish before the morning. Sorry it was painful... hope the crampiness goes away soon. SO, so hopeful for you Jchic, and congrats on the house!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks ladies, I guess I'm feeling a bit beaten at the mo, stupid body! Hubs has SA next Tuesday, so I hope O isn't too late as we'll miss it. But I have day 21 bloods on Friday so will see what the outcome of that is, and hopefully they'll up my dosage if I ask! Hoping for metformin too sometime.
CBFM is giving constant highs, Ive ordered some digi opks but don't know when they'll turn up x


----------



## happyh29

Jchic good luck with the iui. ...i'm sure when we caught the egg it hurry and I spotted a wee bit after. I am so hopeful for you, i'm sure you will catch that egg x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Happy, I am so happy for you - that is great news

Jchic - glad the IUI went okay

hope everyone else is well.

I am day 11 and still getting lows, no suprise there..... but have lost 5.5lbs in weight this week so that is good :thumbup:

Dawn


----------



## DaisyQ

that's fantastic DL! You go girl!


----------



## jchic

You ladies are the best!!!! Bfps all around this month :) lets hope!

Mrs B- hmmm, can u bd before his sa at all or no? If not dont worry! Its important to get all this stuff straightened out even if u have to sit a cycle out. Remember, once its all straightened out u will get prego by literally thinking abt babies!


----------



## jchic

Wow! Thats awesome Dawn!


----------



## happyh29

You go dawn Louise!! That impressive.

X x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Woo hoo!!! If it were me jchic I wouldn't dtd tonight, like Daisy said let DH's sperm build up for tomorrow morning!! It's your month hun I know it!!!! XO Looking at your chart I would say you will most likely o tomorrow hun...PERFECT timing!!!!!

Congrats Dawn that is great..I'd love to loose some weight before this baby but I'm horrible at exercising, I hate to so I don't most of the time :blush:

Mrs.B are you still drinking the grapefruit juice? That moved my o up 3-4 days I couldn't believe it!! Hope you o soon hun! Is there a plan of attack if the clomid doesn't do the trick?

AFM - just got a bit of pain in my right boob...woot!! :haha: and have some VERY mild achy cramps in my uterus...please be implantation please oh please let this be the month!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ugh...just took a peek at my previous months symptoms and 7dpo was common for twinges in bbs and cramps :cry: bring on AF


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Creative, stop!! Let's just not read too much into every twinge and cramp OK? Because we could be having twinges and cramps and be prego, or not - there is really no way to tell, other than waiting it out unfortunately. I've really given up on symptom spotting for good. And remember plenty of women say they have NO symptoms before that BFP.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know hun...I really need to stop reading into every little thing, its just so hard!! I'm actually not even looking forward to testing this month which is not like me at all. I think I am just scared, I don't want to see another bfn!


----------



## jchic

Pregopants! Stop anlyzing. This is ur month


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm in the same boat. If I didn't have this dang ice skating thing, I wouldn't test at all, unless I was late. Next cycle (I know, I know - there won't be a next), I am going to wait at least until 13, or14 DPO or AF, whichever is first. I keep testing later and later. The first few months I was testing at like 6 DPO (duh!!!), and then I moved it back to 9, then 10, then 11, and now I'm waiting until 12 this month.


----------



## jchic

My dang cbfm stick was defective this am!!!!! I got a high and was like WTF and looked at the stick and no lines just blue dye smear all over. I gt a + opk right after though.


----------



## DaisyQ

Don't worry jchickie. I think your iui is perfectly timed, based on the opks. Good luck today, and let's now start watching your temp.


----------



## jchic

I just did another digi and cheapie. Smiley face and positive again. Do i even put the cbfm reading in ff or skip it?


----------



## DaisyQ

You can put it in. I did, and the system based my o date more in my temps and opks than the CBFM reading. I bet you'll either get a peak tomorrow, on the tail end if your surge, or you'll miss it altogether. 

Do you happen to keep your monitor and the sticks in the bathroom?? I wouldnt - too damp.


----------



## DaisyQ

And careful not to oversaturate your stick! I dip mine rather than peeing on them, and that seems to work well most of the time (15 seconds).


----------



## Mrs.B.

Very slight temp rise this morn. Waiting to see if thats my ov!! Monitor still on high!


----------



## DaisyQ

OOOOhhhh! I hope so Mrs. B!


----------



## jchic

I keep it on my bedroom nightstand but im gonna dip the stick from now on and going to put the reading in anyway. I def think my o is today though.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs. B - OOh yay! I hope it is hun :hugs:

Jchic - Urgh!!! I am not loving the monitor anymore...figures you'd have a defective test on the day you need it most! Thankfully you have the opks to back you! I am buying some next month I think and skipping the monitor all together, not impressed that its not picking up my surge when it starts. I think I'd be better off reading OPKs! Good luck again today!! :)

AFM - reading back on past cycles I am due to get loads of pimples today :haha: So far so good...Stay away AF!!!! I checked my cp in the shower as I do every morning, it was low as it always is, then I decided to check it again at 7:30 before heading out the door to drop on Brayden at school and it was high and almost soft??? Why would it move in that amount of time?? Odd...I checked around the same time yesterday and it was still low. Hmm...not sure which to record on my chart? I too dip my sticks for 15 seconds...just easier for me.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Uhm...Daisy...can you say almost triphasic?? :D 2 more days of high temps and your there girlfriend :happydance:


----------



## jchic

Creative, hmmmm, I hope its going up and soft because ur little bean wantd to implant and get comfy!!!! I so hope this is it for you. 

Mrs B- wooohooooo this is such a good sign!

Daisydukers- how r u feeling today?

I too am not thrilled with the monitors. I honestly think its not picking up my surge at all and im worried i timed these iuis wrong, but i know deep inside the opks and temps are telling me the right story!


----------



## DaisyQ

I really hope so Creative! I was like, "whhaaaat?" this morning. I felt really hot though while I was taking my temp, so I might've been taking it in the middle of a hot flash!

Not sure why your CP changed in such a short amount of time. Were you in the same position both times? I think checking it at the same time, in the same position is important. That said, I stopped checking mine, because I don't feel like it gives me super useful info after O. It can be low or high, or firm or soft, and you can be prego or not. 

Also, Creative, about the monitor - I know that you are frustrated with it this month (me too) because it missed the first day of our peaks, BUT I do still think it gives us valuable information because it tells us about our estrogen surge, which OPKs do not. And considering that the 2-3 days before O are the most important days, the monitor does help give a little advance warning. In my opinion... I am still going to use mine, but just realize it's not perfect, and I'm going to keep using all the information at hand - CBFM readings, OPK readings (from my first high on), CM, temperature - to help time BDing. 

Jchic, I agree - I think today is O day!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, also remember you are using a mixed box of sticks, which might also be the problem? Just an idea... The monitor had done well for us in other months, just this month for whatever reason, it's a little off. On another thread, there are so many women who got pregnant using the monitor. I really think it IS useful, but you can't rely on it 100%. I promise you, you did not time IUI wrong. You have 2 opks, different brands that are giving you positives since yesterday. You will O today, or latest tomorrow, but I really think today. Im sorry about your bum stick!

AFM... doing well. Trying not to get my hopes up too much, but having some promising signs (as I do EVERY month). Boobs are super sore, temp rise today, and had some cramping last night. Now, do NOT call me pregopants. I just want all of us to wait and see without jumping the gun here. I cannot get my hopes up - it's too hard when I see the BFN.


----------



## jchic

I know. Ugh the bfn is brutal. Its so unfair at times I swear. 
Yes definitely, that could be it- I am going to back up the data with the opks just in case


----------



## DaisyQ

I know - I think that's smart. I start doing OPKs in the evening (the cheap ones) the day I first get a high. Once I start to see it fade in, I do them in the afternoon and evening. I do think having both sets of data is useful. My OPK always turns positive the night before I get a peak. This month, the lines on the stick suggested peak, but the monitor read it as "high". Always good to have the OPK as back up.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I up loaded pics from Brayden's party on Sat pics of the cup cakes and cookie pops, goodie bags, etc. (all my hours and hours of work :haha:) and also some pics of Kaiya getting her 1st hair cut today (she did awesome!) They are in my Brayden and Kaiya journal...I would upload them in here but there are lots and it took me awhile, I'm being lazy I know :rofl: Anyways they are in there if you want to have a look.

How is every one today? You girls are so quiet today!
Jchic are you back from your IUI yet? I forgot what time it was at?
I am having an all you can eat day today, only I am not eating sweets right now so its killing me!! I usually have my increased appetite around 2dpo so at 8dpo its a little weird...hoping its a good sign but not putting a lot of hope in it either as I am getting sick of getting my hopes up for nothing :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww creative your kiddies are too cute! Cakes are great xx

AFM, I have really sensitive nipples this evening accompanying that little temp rise so we'll see if the temp stays up :shrug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks Mrs. B! FX for you hun!!


----------



## DaisyQ

That sounds promising Mrs. B!

Creative I've been eating nonstop today too! I had TWO breakfasts (I did work out in between), then a snack, then lunch, then another snack. Can't. stop. eating. Ravenous today. Going to pop over to your journal...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oooh Yay!!! We're both prego!! :D Haha....I'm kidding but secretly hope so!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I hope so too creative.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies

I got my high today on CD13 :happydance: This is the earliest (in the whole 5 months of using it) that i have ever got it (the earliest previously has been CD 16 and on that cycle i had two highs then a peak). :happydance:

i am so pleased. I wonder if the grapefruit juice helped... or if just loosing a few pounds has helped, or eating better than i had been over chirstmas... who knows!. 

The thing is due to being ill we have not :sex: since CD10. I am working long hours and so is DH, we are shattered and i still feel ill from the cold i can not shift since new year.... we will :sex: come what may tonight. I also have OPK's too so i shall start using them (may do one this evening)....... Fingers crossed i will peak soon and this may be a shorter cycle for me.

Hope your all well

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay dawn, you should be alright if you do tonight I would have thought.

Ff gave me crosshairs this morning so im now 3dpo, temps not up too much tho and cbfm is still on high lol


----------



## jchic

Hey All!

Wtf- my temp dropped? Another high on monitor but lines are both pretty much the same in color. Im going to do an opk when I get into work. Im soooooo confused. Why +opk 2 days in a row and no temp rise? Help!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

Dawn! So happy to see you back, WOOP! So excited for your high...now GO GET BUSYYYYY!

Mrs B - how you doing today my dear?

DaisyDukey Pants and Creative - How are my prego friends today? Creative - your kids are ADORABLE! Send them to NJ so I can babysit :)


----------



## DaisyQ

DawnLouise, great news! I wouldn't worry at all about not BDing much recently. Just DTD tonight, and every other day until peak (or + OPK), then both peaks and the high after... 

Jchic, it looks like you have not O'ed yet. :-( I bet today is the day. Looking at your chart from last month, right before O, you have a similar temp pattern. Is there any reason why your temp might be artificially low (slept with open mouth etc)? Did you take it again? How long do those washed sperm last? 36 hours right? So hopefully today is the day!


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm fine.. Boobs stil hurt. Small temp drop, but I took it again, and it was 98.21. Going to keep the lower temp in there for now...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic if you look at last months chart it did the same pattern, so looks like if it follows suit you will o today!! 

Dawn!! Yay for your early high i will put money on the grapefruit juice, it did the same to me and I o'd 3-4 days earlier too!!! Get bding girl!!! :wohoo:

Mrs. B - you o'd girl!!!! Congrats all around the table this morning! :yipee:

AFM - Stupidly I tested this morning, I KNEW it would be a bfn but I had to see that so I'd stop getting my hopes up and well it worked like a charm :rofl: I am not bummed I know its too early but now that I know there is NO HCG in my system (I tested with a 10mIu test) I will not bother testing again until AF is due, which is Saturday. And that's only if I don't spot. I only have 1 test left in my house so I have to make it count!

How is everyone one else doing today??


----------



## jchic

UGH, I am SO upset!!! No, washed sperm only lasts anywhere from 24-36 hours. He did put the sperm in my fallopian tubes as he said that it was pointless to just put it in the uterus, if we were going to do it, he wanted to do it to maximize my chances. So the first day he put the spermies in my left tube, the next day in my right....
I dont understand why I would get a +opk though? Is that normal? How long do you O after a +opk? I had the IUI yesterday at 11am and then we BD'D last night at like 8pm and I stayed laying down for an hour watching GLEE, ha! Some stuff fell out when I turned to put my legs up, but thats normal, right?
UGH, please tell me I covered my bases??? I wish I would have timed the IUI better. I would have done yesterday and today or today and tomorrow to be honest. Oh well, we still have a shot the old fashioned way right? 
Thank GOODNESS I have awesome insurance and IUI cost me 0. If we have to do IVF at some point, my insurance also covers that at 100%. If I had to pay for the IUI's that I MESSED UP I would be even more upset right now!


----------



## jchic

Cre8tiv - WHYYYY did you test you crazy girl?! LOL. Its wayyyy too early! Make that last test count and HOLD OUT!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jchic I still think your fine hun, from a + opk I think its anywhere up to 36 hours which means you WILL o today and since you did the IUI yesterday, those :spermy: are still up there waiting for the egg when it releases today. Don't loose hope hun. :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Cre8tiv - WHYYYY did you test you crazy girl?! LOL. Its wayyyy too early! Make that last test count and HOLD OUT!

:rofl: I know...but I wanted a way to help bring me back to reality and I knew a bfn would totally do that :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, DO NOT beat yourself up. PLEASE. You had NO way to know that you were not going to O yesterday.

People usually ovulate 12-48 hours after their first + OPK, which would put you Monday evening through this morning. It IS possible that you ovulated this morning (24 hours after your last IUI) - your temp wouldn't rise yet this morning if you are just ovulating NOW). I bet you today is O'day, and if the sperm lasts 24-36 hours, then you should be OK. Also, you are DTD the old fashioned way. 

Listen, if it doesn't happen this cycle, it was not meant to be, for some unforeseen reason you can't know yet, or ever. Maybe it will be a bad egg or a bad sperm and there would have been a big problem with the fetus, or maybe having a baby next October will be really bad timing for some reason that you can't know. Give it up to God girl. Like Creative says, we can toss the dice, but God makes all the decisions - or something like that. I'm not even religious, but I do believe that things happen for a reason, and things work out the way they are supposed to.

The good news is that it was FREE for you, and you can try again next month, using the knowledge that you O a little later after getting a + OPK, probably 36-48 hours later. One more consolation - it's possible you even O'ed last night and the progesterone hasn't had time enough to build up to produce a temp rise yet. ??


----------



## DaisyQ

And congrats Mrs. B on the big O! (Funny, that usually means something else entirely!)


----------



## jchic

Ok so I just did a DIGI right now at work and NEGATIVE....Doctor Daisy, whatdya think?


----------



## DaisyQ

You will get a temp rise tomorrow, I'm pretty sure. You will o today, or you may have already o'ed this morning or even last night. That's what I think!


----------



## DaisyQ

Are you still having a lot of cm??


----------



## DaisyQ

J chic, everyone is different, but looking at my charts, I always seem to O ~ 36-48 hours after my + opk... If the same is true for you, you oed last night or are oing this morning.


----------



## jchic

My CM is wet....I wonder if I am O'ing right now at the tail end of the surge, I think I may have O'd last night...would that make sense if the monitor didnt pick it up but the opk did? Perhaps I started to O in the afternoon through now? That would not show an increase in temp until tomorrow anyway, right?


----------



## DaisyQ

I think most likely it happened late last night or this morning. We'll have to wait to see what your temp does... Unless of course you want to go in for an ultrasound to see if the doc can detect a ruptured follicle!


----------



## jchic

HA! Ok thanks for dealing with my Craziness! LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

.... I know you are thinking about calling the doc! :haha:


----------



## jchic

HA! I literally have to restrain myself...You are right though, its in God's hands now....he will decide :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Good for you. Try to let it go for now - let's see what tomorrow brings. Hugs.


----------



## happyh29

good luck ladies! sounds positive jchic. im really feeling positive vibes for you xxx


----------



## happyh29

wow i thought i had only missed one page...you guys have been talkative!!! im now reading all the posts i missed x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow! All going on in here atm
:haha: at the 'BIG O' its funny how life experiences (like being on BnB) can change things.

Everyone seems to be doing well xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Speaking of the Big o (and I'm talking about the other one here) is anyone trying not to while ttc??? I have heard it releases a hormone which is unfavorable to female sperm and kills them off?? Do not know if its true or not but definitely held true with both of my kids!


----------



## DaisyQ

I've read that oing after him might help "dip" your cervix into the semen pool, helping more sperm to find there way in there... Have not heard that it's bad, but haven't really researched it. Tmi alert, but I almost never o from intercourse. Once in a rare while.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh I haven't heard that, I did hear from somewhere that its good because it 'sucks' the sperm up, but how true it is I have no idea


----------



## jchic

I think I read that O is good because it sucks up the sperm, but who knows....I dont usually O from sex, sometimes, but it has to be like the perfect storm type of thing. LOL.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm glad I'm not the only one, I normally don't either :blush:


----------



## jchic

hahaha! Definitely not the only one :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:laugh2: Ladies- i love reading this thread when i get home from a long day at work, you sometimes make me chuckle.

Well i did opk tonight and it was negative despite the high this morning, TMI but i am lay here now in bed after :sex: with bum pillow lol, let the sex marathon begin. 

Hope your all well x


----------



## DaisyQ

GL Dawnlouise! Don't worry about not getting + OPK yet. You will probably have at least a few highs before getting that peak or + OPK, and remember you still have 1-2 days to catch the egg after that.


----------



## happyh29

Everything I have ever read about ttc has advised the big o as your cervix dips in and out of the magic spermies. I have even read you should o the morning after as well as after sex.

X x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Phew!! Me too..I almost NEVER o...during sex sometimes though, mainly when I am trying my hardest not too!! And 2 days before o this month I did...accidently :blush: I was a little upset as I would really like another girl :dohh: Obviously I will be thrilled with either though!


----------



## DaisyQ

I would consider yourself lucky! To O when you are trying not to! I should try that tactic... :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

:haha:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey maybe that's why we are not yet prego! We all need to work on Oing more...


----------



## Mrs.B.

In both meanings of the O :haha:


----------



## jchic

HA! Seriously, maybe that would get us preggers faster!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. B! :haha: Funny!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:haha: Your girls are too funny!!!


----------



## jchic

I think the monitor missed my surge COMPLETELY. Not happy abt it, lol. I always get a peak so this is super odd for me. I had a temp rise, cm change etc. Thoughts?

How is everyone today?

Creative and DD- 2 more days til testing!!!! Charts are looking awesomeeeeee woohoo! Praying for u both!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I stopped using my monitor this morning for this cycle


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, I think you O'ed yesterday - told ya!

Maybe it missed your surge because of the one defective stick and/or the mixed box of sticks?? Hopefully you won't have to use the monitor next cycle, but if you do, use the same box of sticks and see what happens...?

Thanks for the prayers! I might delay testing until Monday, or at least Sunday. The main reason I was going to test on Saturday is that I had an ice skating "date" and as I'm a complete klutz, I thought I had better test before falling on my ass all day. The "date" has been canceled, so no need to test on Saturday anymore. I might wait to see what my temps do. AF is due Saturday or Sunday...If my temp is still up on Sunday, I might test then.


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs.B. said:


> I stopped using my monitor this morning for this cycle

Yeah, I think once you know you have ovulated, you can just stop using it...


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> I stopped using my monitor this morning for this cycle

I hear ya! That way you dont feel the stress of getting that peak or high!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Morning girls!! I had to go around and have a peak at all your charts! Mrs.B temp is still up indicating o!! :dance: Jchic I definitely think you o'd yesterday hun!! Woo hoo, welcome to the 2ww!! Daisy I was thinking of holding off testing until Sunday too...I just don't "feel" pregnant if you know what I mean. Spotting should start tomorrow without fail and AF should arrive on Sunday as scheduled by mother nature. I am preparing myself for the worst so I wont be disappointed! If I am pleasantly surprised than horray...but we'll cross that bridge when we get there. :haha: Temp has held steady for 8 days in a row, I am impressed by that but it looks similar to 2 months ago too...temp should drop tomorrow or Sat. Praying it doesn't though!!


----------



## jchic

Cre8tive - dont count yourself out! I am praying its your BFP, you completely deserve it! How long did you ttc with Brayden and Kaiya?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My last 3 pregnancies all took only 2 months ttc...I guess I didn't realize how lucky I was. This is only my 4th month so I shouldn't be so down but I don't know why its so much harder this time around?! I want to blame it on the IUD, or my age :blush:


----------



## jchic

Stop! You are still wayyyy ahead of the curve here! You have only been ttc for 4 months :) It will happen soon, promise!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Just got the call from the RE that DH's SA was normal. I don't have the actual numbers. Happy that there is no problem there, but now more concerned than ever that the problem is me. It seemed like if he had a low count, then at least an iui might really do the trick?? Hoping my test results later this month come back normal..


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: Daisy! You are not the problem hun, I know its easy to see it that way. We may even be pregnant right now girly!!!!! :D


----------



## jchic

D.Dukerpants - That is great news about DH's SA. I am certain your tests are normal and that its just nature taking its time :) This could be a big month for you, I am STALKING your chart!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks girls. :hugs: Just anticipating that BFN already. :wacko:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Daisy you scared me for a minute I thought something had happened, like you started spotting or something, I had to go back a page and make sure everything was ok. Phew! What does your cm look like today? Mine is still creamy, lotion like.


----------



## Mrs.B.

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Mrs.B temp is still up indicating o!! :dance:

Yay! hence not wasting any more sticks this month!

So busy on here today! Just a quick fly by, off out this evening for a girly catch up over a coffee and biscuit :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

No, nothing has happened yet. Usually start spotting on 11 dpo (tomorrow). Just not feeling hopeful, probably just trying to manage my own expectations. Haven't checked cm yet today. Will let you know. In general it's been creamy but also watery and sometimes thick and stretchy. It has run the gamut. 


Have fun tonight mrs b!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I was all excited for a bit until I looked back on previous charts...I always have creamy cm the day before I start spotting :dohh: I don't remember it being lotion like though, I don't think?


----------



## jchic

I am the WORST reader of my cm....I never get EWCM, I only get the wet, very slippery, watery kind when I am fertile then I get sticky or creamy/lotiony. I never know how to describe it, I think FF needs to give more adjectives for it, hahaha

DD - dont be down, I get that you are trying to manage expectations :) but I am stalking your chart and its looking gooood


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I was all excited for a bit until I looked back on previous charts...I always have creamy cm the day before I start spotting :dohh: I don't remember it being lotion like though, I don't think?

hmmm, this is good!


----------



## DaisyQ

It's not looking good actually. Just went digging around to check my CM, and it's blood streaked. Spotting already, on 10 DPO. This is so depressing. I'm feeling very hopeless at the moment.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Daisy :hugs: , hope it's not AF on it's way. 

This ttc journey is frustrating isn't it, but it will be so worth it one day.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks DL. So frustrating. I'm really very upset right now. It just feels endless and I just want to know that it WILL happen. I'm just so worried that it won't ever happen, and I'm so scared to do all this fertility stuff. I really want it to happen naturally, and I'm just so concerned that it's taking this long. Which I know is not LONG yet, but it just feels so long, especially considering we are using the monitor and I'm also doing OPKs, and I'm ovulating, and DH's sperm is normal... so... what gives? :shrug: 

I know that I need to follow the same advice that I give, which is that it's just not the right time, it wasn't the right baby, and that things work out how and when they are supposed to. It's just so hard right now.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: for you sweet Daisy


----------



## jchic

Daisy - Im so sorry honey....I know how difficult of a road TTC is and how scary the thought of how long it can go and the fertility treatments etc. Its not easy, but you are right...IT WILL HAPPEN. When you think about it, even with everything timed perfectly and as healthy as both of you are, it still only is a 15% chance each month. I think that its going to happen soon. I wish I had a crystal ball to predict it for you, for all of us, but life isnt like that. Its out of our hands, but know this - God is GOOD and he would never NOT bless you, so have faith that it will happen :) xoxo


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jchic is right!

Jchic - I posted a bunch of scripture for you in my journal a bit ago!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. :hugs: You have no idea how much I appreciate your support and kind words.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Daisy :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Daisy :hugs: xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone,
I am such an idiot! I have never been on a forum before and so I decided to pull this web address to my favorites so that I can access it easily. Every time I checked it, my last comment was there and I thought "Sheesh, these ladies have just disappeared!" I just realized that I need to REFRESH! I swear I am not usually this blonde :)

UPDATE: Progesterone test (the monitor readings were all highs and lows, no peak) was 4 nmo/L
I was devastated = no ovulation!

I had a weird AF that cycle -all brown and gross. Short, very little red blood. I thought maybe implantation? But I reset my monitor anyway and then on CD 9 it asked for a test. Test was high! What the what?

Followed by two peaks (CD 10 and 11) a high and lows for a few more days. 9 days after that first peak is today and so I went for another progesterone test. 50nmo/L!! I totally ovulated!
I am THRILLED!

QUESTION: My husband and I only managed to BD on that first peak... is there any chance of a BFP?

Glad to be here officially. Promise to refresh in the future.

hopeful
PS: THANK YOU for all being so welcoming. I need to have people who understand xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you, you lovely ladies. Your virtual hugs warm my heart.


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow that's great! Yes you totally still have a chance. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.B.

:cry: I'm so angry and upset, went for cd21 bloods to be told that they weren't taking them as I hadn't had all 3 rounds of my clomid. So I said, well if they're not working then surely the dose needs to be increased otherwise I have wasted 3 out of my 6 chances?? "No come back in a months time". So I said maybe my first ones were wasted due to being told to take them at stupid times, there reply was, we can give you 5 more so its a full 3 months... And what take up another chance on a dosage that may not be correct?? No thank you! Told nurse I wouldn't be doing that and would see her next month! Feel really upset! Now I have to go back to work and I've wasted time that I have to make up!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: Mrs. B I am sorry hun....but look at your chart babe!! I pray you wont need to go back to them at all, that you'll get your :bfp: this month!!

hopefulhoney - glad to see you came back! Don't feel blonde, we ALL do those types of things :) Just glad you figured it out! I would say you had a good chance if you bd on the 1st peak. Did you save you sticks? (maybe I'm the only crazy one who does that :haha:) But you look at the LH line and you can tell roughly when your surge started. A few of us girls on here this month were lucky to do that and have the OPK back up as the monitor missed the beginning of our surge (or missed it completely). Like for me, I o'd on the High before my first peak this month because the monitor missed the beginning of my surge. Glad in this instance I am an over analyzer! :haha: But good luck to you this month hun! What dpo are you today?

Daisy I hope the spotting was a fluke thing and its gone today and you are your wonderful happy self again, I'm sorry you were so sad yesterday :( Still sending you hugs :hugs:

AFM - resisted temping this AM...not sure I'll be able to resist tomorrow if I don't start spotting today (like I ALWAYS do on 11dpo) and if my temp stays up. I only have 1 test in my house so I am saving it for the perfect time. I noticed last night my areola was HUGE! I mean mine are bigger than most anyway but when I'm pregnant they get HUGE, like twice the size! (which is a little bit scary :winkwink:) The seem to be normal again this morning so don't know what that was all about?? Just found out they closed B's school today so I'm going back to bed for a bit, chat with you girls later on!


----------



## happyh29

Daisy hon try not to get disheartened. It will happen and i know everyone says it but it will be the one cycle your not expecting it and have all the usual symptoms of pmt. Your tests are coming back all nice and no problems so it HAS to happen. the cycle i fell i was winding down for christmas and even drank red wine. if there was any reason you wont / cant fall it would have been revealed in the tests. Honestly it will happen and when it does all this will seem a bad dream.

x


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks happy and creative. I appreciate your thoughts and counsel and support. 

Happy, how are you doing??

Mrs. B, how awful and frustrating. Can you call your actual doc and complain? the good news is that your chart definitely looks ovulatory, so I think the Clomid worked this time! Yay! 

Afm, temp is up this morning. Trying not to get my hopes up, and just stay mellow so I won't be devastated again when AF shows up. My guess is that she'll show tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## jchic

Good Morning All!

Mrs. B - honey I am SO SO sorry. I can imagine how frustrating that is. I agree with Daisy, can you talk to your doctor at all? Keep your chin up, your chart definitely shows ovulation :)

Creative - are you excited to test? Fingers and toes crossed for you!

Daisy - looks like no spotting and temp is up???? That could have very well been implantation. Are you still on the progesterone or no? Hopefully its not from that and this is your true blue BFP! WOOP!

Hopeful - Welcome! It certainly sounds like you have a chance for a BFP, that is great news!

AFM - another high on the monitor today so it definitely missed my surge completely, which is fine because I backed it up with the OPKS and chart is looking like I ovulated as you guys predicted, on Weds! So I am 2dpo today I think! My CM has also now changed to creamy. Fingers crossed I dont need to go to cycle 7!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jchic

OK so I just found out someone at work is prego....got married 1 week before I did and has been trying only since Nov. I am happy, but really feeling defeated today. I keep thinking this is never going to happen. 

Every morning I pray on my way to work, alone in my car and I ask for divine intercession for a BFP. Sometimes its so hard to let the plan roll out the way its supposed to you know? Its really hard today for me.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs: Jchic.

I remember when my maid of honor at my wedding fell pregnant whilst i was on honeymoon (how gutted i felt!), it was awful, i felt depressed, angry (she was not even trying) and like it should have been me. then a week later my boss at work announced she was pregnant, and two months after that another friend fell pregnant. I guess when i got married i had grand hopes of a honeymoon baby (stupid hey!), maybe i will be pregnant for our first year anniversary perhaps. It is so hard when others around us fall pregnant.... before i was ttc i would hear others who were ttc say how everywhere they looked there was a pregnant person and i remember thinking that they were probably overreacting when they said that...... gee, now i know that they meant it, because yeah when you are trying everywhere you look there is a pregnant person or a little baby - it's just hard.... i guess i have no words of encouragment but i do understand how your feeling.


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: Jchickie. I know. It is SO, so hard. The are constantly BFP announcements rolling in, in my real life. It is so defeating, deflating. Hang in there - it will happen. Just cause she got her BFP a little earlier, doesn't mean yours isn't right around the corner. 

Not taking progesterone this cycle... really trying not to get hopes up yet.


----------



## jchic

Thanks ladies.

Dawn and Daisy - you are RIGHT. It will happen for us and it is deflating but we have to have Faith :)

BFPS all around this time!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:flower: i hope so jchic


----------



## DaisyQ

My spotting is back in force.. Looking like AF will show later today or tomorrow. So confusing with the higher temp. If it's high again tomorrow, I may test.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and today, there's more of it, and it's darker. Yesterday it was a little blood tinged CM, then just a little bit of pale beigey CM, and today it's much darker - more reddish brown.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh I hope its not the :witch: Daisy I really hope not hun :hugs: You deserve this so much sweetie!!! 

Jchic I am NOT excited to test...I am scared out of my mind! LOL No seriously. I have been crampy ALL day today, which doesn't make me feel good...shocked I am not spotting yet! I keep going to the bathroom (like every 10 minutes :haha:) just to check things out and every time I wipe I close my eyes, I'm so afraid to look!! Ahhhh I hate this, if my temp doesn't drop in the AM I am going to test!


----------



## hopefulhoney

I have heard of implantation bleeding looking like that, Daisy! fc!! :shrug:


----------



## hopefulhoney

:shrug: creative, i am excited for you too! I am now 10dpo. My AF is due around Tuesday...
I have tender (not sore) breasts and they feel a little fuller. I had an AF that my boobs feel this way before so trying not to get too hopeful.
I wonder?


----------



## DaisyQ

I hope so hopeful. My boobs are killing me. They have been so sore this cycle. I always get sore boobs, but they are worse this time around. 

I am so ready for this TWW to be over. I hate not knowing, and I hate the mixed messages of high temp, but spotting. Ahh! At least if my temp was LOW, I could accept AF is coming and mentally move on. Or if I wasn't spotting, I could keep hope alive. As it is, I am SO confused. I would feel more optimistic if I didn't always spot, just like this, right before AF.


----------



## jchic

Daisy - Ugh, the 2WW is such a pain in the ass, I hate it too! I am sorry hun, I know exactly how you feel. I have had cycles that confuse me to no end! Sometimes spotting with high temp, then no spotting, etc. It could be either or at this point, but I am hoping and praying its the BFP kind of spotting for you :) 
If not, attack next cycle like the organized, diligent, smart woman you are! We will get there sooner rather than later!

Hopeful - when are you testing?

Creative - crampy isnt always bad! That could be a big sign!!! xoxoxo


----------



## hopefulhoney

jchic... hmm... I think I will wait to buy a hpt on Tuesday after work if there is no sign of AF (and then test first thing on Wed morning). I have a SPLITTING headache today and breasts still a little tender. hopes rising a little... oh dear! :wacko:

I will be shocked if its a BFP as we only BD'd on the first peak... so there is a chance but probably a smaller one.

Lots of love to all of you in the 2ww with me! :kiss:


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm out. Red flow. CD 1. Which means my LP this cycle was 10 days. Horrible.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Noooooo!!!!! :cry: Oh Daisy! I am so sad!!! :( I feel terrible hun. I was so hoping this wasn't it. Wish you were here so I could hug you right now :hugs2:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you Creative. I want to go to bed and cry, but I can't because I have my step daughters here. I have to put on a brave face... 

This totally messes me up in terms of the HSG... I am supposed to go on CD 6-10, and my appointment is for CD11 - since I thought I might start tomorrow or Sunday. But since the witch arrived early, I'm screwed. I can go somewhere else on a different day, but it will be out of network.


----------



## DaisyQ

And this means I have to commute into the city for CD3 blood work on the weekend! That's two weekends in a row messed up. Blah!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:( Do you think maybe trying all natural next month would help you out better?? I found when I took the B100 it totally messed up my system! I spotted for 5 days before AF last month.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah.. I don't know what to do next cycle. No clue.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I highly recommend grapefruit juice!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I did do that actually - somewhat. But I ate actual grapefruit. I drank the juice like twice, but right around O.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

From what I've read you drink it from when AF leaves until o...I was so impressed with it!


----------



## DaisyQ

I'll give it a go. Nothing to lose...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:( My heart hurts for you hun...I am so so sorry!!! :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks creative. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh Daisy! I'm SO sorry! Hang in there... :cry:
Lots of hugs to you... :hugs:

Ps: Daisy and Creative, What is the story with grapefruit juice?
xxx :shrug:


----------



## jchic

Daisy honey big hugs!!!! Im so sorry :( its not cd1 until tomorrow because it turned full flow after 5. Thats what I have told anyway. Did you ovulate a day early perhaps? Your lp is usually the same according to ff except last month


----------



## hopefulhoney

Okay, I am 9dpo and I have an awful headache, a slightly runny nose and a feeling of fullness and discomfort (wouldn't describe it as pain) in my (.)(.)...

Any words of wisdom for me? I am desperate not to get hopes up but I fear it's too late. When can I test?

xxx
Hopeful
:dohh:


----------



## jchic

Dont test til AF IS DUE! :)


----------



## jchic

That way ir certain. Testing early can be bfn even if ur preg!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. Really don't think I ovulated earlier than FF says. Not sure which day to count as CD1. Will call RE's office tomorrow and ask. Also, took out tampon (sorry, TMI) and it was mostly brownish stuff, and not a ton. Since then, I've had some red stuff, but it's not like full on quite yet. Initially I had quite a bit of red, but it seems to have slowed down for now. Don't know. I guess I will call tomorrow and see what they say.

Really thinking about doing acupuncture this cycle.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, 

sorry AF got you daisy :hugs:

hope your all well, and have plans for a lovely day. I am in work this morning for an open day and then this evening DH, myself, my brother and future sister in law are taking our 9 year old sister bowling for her birthday clebrations- can't wait..... nice to take mind of ttc for a while.

Day 16 for me and my monitor said high but my stick looks like its heading towards a peak which is brill. My opk has a second line which is fainter than the control line so not positive on that yet, but heading that way, I hope i ovulate this cycle and if i do in the next few days that would be amazing and would make it one of my shorter cycles yet...... yay for the grapefruit juice.

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry Af got you Daisy :hugs:

Opinions needed please ... FF had cross hairs on CD 16, it has now moved to 19... what do you think?xx


----------



## jchic

Daisy- i think yesterday is not cd1. Because it was still some brown. I always count full red flow as cd1. Accupuncture has great reviews but its so expensive, thats the only downside. I was looking at a place in ur town that offers it. Its a yoga ansld accupuncture fertility center. Didnt go through with appt bc u bring medicsl records, they do tests etc and i am so impatient i cancelled my Initial appt but i can send u the name and contact if u want!
Dawn- wow! Def think ur heading towards O! Maybe tomorrow??

Mrs B- i think day 19 too :) xxoo

Creativ- testttt!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hopeful - grapefruit juice is awesome!! I moved my ovulation from cd17-18 to cd14 this month and gave me tons of healthy ewcm!! I never usually get much ewcm and I got 5 days worth of that beautiful stuff, and it stretched like never before...just awesome all around! You start drinking it the day AF leaves until you o. Just 1 glass a day though!! And it has to be 100% grapefruit juice not the cocktail blend stuff. I know a few girls on here that got there bfp the 1st month they drank it too. It changes the PH balance in your cm so its not hostile to sperm. Good stuff!!! :thumbup:

Dawn - woo hoo!!! Hope you o soon hun...are you having any ewcm yet?

Daisy - how are you doing today hun, so it sounds like you haven't actually started yet then...that is good news!!! Full flow is the 1st day, not when you are having any brown mixed in. Hold out till tomorrow and we can be cycle twins again!!

Mrs. B - Its hard to tell from your chart, FF could be right now or maybe you o'd on CD17?? Do you have all your bases covered just in case? Maybe in a few days we can tell more? Keep BDing!!!

Jchic - how is the 2ww treating you?

AFM - :bfn: this morning :( But my temp went up higher than normal :shrug: I am sooo confused!! Do you think FF was wrong about when I o'd and maybe I'm not even close to AF which is why I'm still not spotting? I do not know what's going on :(


----------



## happyh29

Daisy hon im so sorry.

I had the worlds weirdest period just shortly bore my BFP. It was like gross dark dark red stuff ( not even like blood) and brown goo. It was awful. 

That was november 27th and then i had a very mild real blood spotting episode december 5th that lasted for two days. I then ovulated on the 10th dec and caught. 

If this isnt a real period you could have what happened to me. i wonder if my body just had a clean out? i think this is a good sign,

xxxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

BD less chance on the later crosshairs x


----------



## jchic

Im gonna try the grapefruit juice too this cycle!

Creative-I dont believe bfn for a second!!!!! How many dpo today? I think maybe test tomorrow?

Xxoo to everyone!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Started spotting a bit ago, its not much and its brown but I definitely feel out now :( Jchic I am 12dpo today and I used my last hpt this morning :( Its snowing out so I'm not planning on leaving the house, maybe if it clears up later I will go out but I am probably not going to bother testing again anyway, unless the spotting stops.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi girls. I'm sorry to hear you are spotting, creative. :hugs:

AF doesn't seem to know whether she's here or not... Had some red flow last night, stopped.... Had a little bit of red spotting today... Stopped. ??? So strange. My temp is lower than yesterday but way above the coverline. Called the RE and I'm going to go in on Monday for bloodwork, which is either cd 3 or 4... They count cd 1 if you have red flow before 10 pm. They will also do a beta, just in case. Hpt today was negative. Pretty sure this is AF, and she is just getting off to a slow start, but it's weird my temps are still high. Boobs still sore, but maybe a little less than before. Peeing a lot. Don't know. 

Dawnlouise, hope you o soon!

Xxxooo to everyone. 

Jchic, how are you feeling??


----------



## Mrs.B.

How confusing Daisy!! Sorry your spotting Creative


----------



## DaisyQ

It's very confusing. I'm sorry about your moved cross hairs mrs b. Were you still bding around then? At least you are ovulating now.


----------



## Mrs.B.

We managed the day before and 3 days before, so hopefully! xx


----------



## DaisyQ

The day before is just perfect. FX for you.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Urgh! Just got my first light cramp at 10dpo... is it over for me? This is my first 2ww because I haven't ovulated in a year! It's TERRIFYING!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hopeful, I wouldnt say your out just because of cramping


----------



## hopefulhoney

Mrs B... really? I was SO excited because I'm flat-chested and have cleavage for the first time in my life:happydance: But just read that this is probably just a sign of ovulation. Which is good. But also urgh!

Come on egg! Please do your thing!
:)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think that may be a sign from the ovulation as I too have had fuller breasts this past week! :happydance:

I can cramp through out my cycle, so never really sure how it all fits it. I have also heard of people experiencing cramping just before their bfp... so in my opinion it can go either way :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks for the encouragement, Im really excited that I ovulated at all! Here's to hoping I get that BFP over the next few cycles. I have decided to wait to test until Friday (AF due on Tuesday). I am feeling uncomfortable right now... like a constant periody feeling. :wacko:I usually have severe pain during AF. It IS positive whether I get that BFP this week or not. 

(That's what I keep telling myself) :cry:
Are you in the 2ww right now? I hope your fuller feeling boobs = BFP! It's SO hard, symptoms really could mean anything. Especially since this is my first cycle ovulating.

I'll keep you posted,:shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm in a similar boat to you at the mo, so know how your feeling, even though some of my charts have cross hairs, my doc said most if not all my cycles have been an-ovulatory, so hoping that these cross hairs this month are accurate and I really did ovulate! So hopefully, yes, I am in the 2ww. I don't know my LP, so I don't know when my test date would be or when AF is due.

It is so difficult, I agree, everything seems to go hand in hand!


----------



## hopefulhoney

what did CBFM say? I've had freakishly long cycles (one 52 days, a couple 42 days and then mid to late 30's)-only had two cycles on CBFM. First all highs. This cycle, suddenly, CBFM spat out a PEAK on day 10! Went for progesterone test 8 days later and to my pleasant surprise, 50 nmo / L. (My highest before that was 4!)

I also used preseed that first peak but due to unforeseen circumstances, we could only BD that night. So missed the second peak and following high. 

Now I'm cramping and thinking... Noooooooooooooooo!
It was the perfect storm, but might not meant to be this cycle.

Fingers crossed for you!!:hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooh Daisy hope she stays away!! My spotting got darker in color but still brown. Not very much but enough to worry that AF is right around the corner :growlmad: Guess I'll have to wait and see what my temp does tomorrow. Not testing again unless AF doesn't show but I am all outa tests any way so I can't even be tempted :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I stopped using CBFM as my hormones mess with it and I get constant highs, I thought it would be different with the Clomid but it seems not, so I stopped using it CD19, maybe I should of carried on but I got annoyed with it as I was using to many sticks, plus at that point my crosshairs were on CD16.

My last 3 cycles were 33, 44 and 35, the one before that was 19!! Totally random!! :haha:

Glad it worked for you this cycle... hope it worked fully :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks C - I hope your temp stays up!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ladies, Ive just started a journal if you'd like to stalk ...


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and Jchic - I totally know which place you mean for acupuncture. I called over there, and it just won't work for me, because I won't ever be home from work in time for an appointment. So I found a place in the city (actually the guy in the city TRAINED the chic in MTC), and it's recommended by my RE, so if I go, that's where I'm going. They specialize in acupuncture for infertility.


----------



## jchic

Hi chatty cathys! How r u tonight? We have 6 inches of snow! Ugh. I have been cleaning all day lol.

Hope- ur not out til she shows! 

Mrs B - do u think the clomid gave ur cbfm messed up readings?

Daisy- OF COURSE u knew where i was talking abt, ha! Let me know if u get more info on the accupuncture. When do u go for bloods?

Creative- im so bummed. :( i really thought this was ur bfp! Next cycle will do the trick! For u and DAisy and all of us :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

CD 17 and high on the monitor but the OPK looks very nearly positive. will do an opk later and hope the monitor picks up a peak tommorow. 

hope your all okay

Dawn


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jchic - Do you get nice snow? like all fluffy?

I don't think the Clomid had messed with my monitoe, my PCOS messes with my hormones so I get constant highs, the doc thought the Clomid would fix that, but I'm guessing that didn't happen this cycle, maybe it will eventually.

Dawn - Yay for your OPK, hope you get you peak


----------



## hopefulhoney

Cramps all last night :( Three vivid dreams. Two I'm holding a BFP and one I'm bleeding like mad. Thankfully I am not superstitious!

Still trying to hold onto hope until wednesday. I'm trying to note where the cramps are coming from but it keeps changing... one side mainly, and then right up high.

Mrs B: I JUST KNOW that peak is coming! BD just in case! It couldn't hurt. My sister missed her peak one cycle and still conceived, a beautiful little boy! It's coming for you.

jchic: You certainly have the gift of encouragement and I am holding tight to your words. Bless you!

xxx
hopeful

We had snow too (Vancouver BC) but as usual, the rain has washed it away. I am LOVING this weather... I'm from South Africa so snow makes my heart happy.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think I've already ovulated Hopeful, plus were not allowed to bd until after Tuesday now, Hubs had SA to do.

The dreams are probably your mind just playing with you as you are thinking more about what could be xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Creative and Daisy, I am holding you in my prayers. It's coming! Time to focus on your new cycle with renewed hope and positivity. Remember that we're all here to support you!


----------



## hopefulhoney

ohhhhhh! Sorry Mrs B, I was confused. Hang in there :) 
And GL for SA! I think we need to do that too -I'm pretty sure this will be terrifying for my DH. :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you, we are about 50 minutes from the hospital, we have been given a time slot and her is supposed to do the sample at home. It has to be with them within the hour... pressure!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI ladies, 

i wonder if you could look at these OPK's does the bottom one look like a positive one? if so when would i expect to ovulate (between 24 - 36 hours ?????)
The monitor said high but the stick looks lighter than it did the other day (odd i know)

thanks


----------



## DaisyQ

The bottom one is positive, without a doubt! Get to BDing girl!!

How is everyone else doing today? Creative, dying to know how you are. Jchic? Happy?

Mrs. B, good luck getting your DH's sample to the lab in time! Is there no way to produce a sample there? That's what we did because we also live a ways away.

Hopeful, good luck! How many DPO are you?

AFM - not sure what is going on. AF has not yet arrived, but my temp took a big dip. Not much spotting to speak of, but I had a little bit of dark brown stuff earlier today. I am also having some cramping. Based on my temps and past cycles, looks like AF will show later today or tomorrow... I guess I have to wait a little longer to see what's going on. Not planning on testing again unless AF is seriously late.


----------



## jchic

Dawn,

The last one definitely looks positive! Go get busy :)


----------



## jchic

Creative- whats the verdict?

Ugh Daisy im sorry! Dont worry, next cycle is urs for the taking. Maybe its just a weird period this time


----------



## hopefulhoney

Daisy,
I am 11 or 12 days passed ovulation. Depending where I peaked. To be safe, let's say 11dpo.
I feel constantly crampy and moody but no blood yet. I would love some encouragement from someone who has experienced (or knows someone who has) cramps that resulted in a BFP? I am feeling down today :(


Creative, I too am wondering how you're doing?

Mrs B: You'll be fine! I am sure you'll be okay if you give or take a few minutes. I am relieved to know that can be done at home. I doubt my DH would feel comfortable under pressure in a strange room.

x
hoping!


----------



## DaisyQ

I am worried about our friend Creative. She is so quiet today, I feel like if AF was staying away, we'd have heard from her. I'm worried the witch showed. :-(

Hopeful, cramps, like so many symptoms, can be a sign that AF is on her way, OR can be related to pregnancy. It's just so hard to know. Sorry I can't be of more help.

Jchic, this definitely isn't my period yet. I had just a tiny amount of red blood on Friday night and Saturday morning. Like a few wipes. Since then I either have nothing when I wipe, or a little brown CM. I am wearing a pantyliner, and so far, nothing has made it onto the liner. It's only when I wipe, and it's only there sometimes. This is either pre AF spotting or IB. Only time will tell...


----------



## DaisyQ

Bah. She just showed up. The terrible cramps were a dead giveaway she was "on deck" so to speak. Cd1.


----------



## hopefulhoney

urgh daisy! :(
I have a feeling I will be writing a similar post soon. Don't you just hate how you imagine yourself being one of those "I totally thought it was AF but got my BFP!" people!!!
I am trying to conjure up ways to argue with myself that this feels completely different to AF. But nope, it feels very similar. 
I am testing on Wednesday morning. What are the most reliable hpt's?

Love, hopeful


----------



## DaisyQ

I think frer (first response early result) are the most reliable. Fx for you..


----------



## jchic

Daisy, so your lp actually got longer, no? If so thats good!

Creative where rrrrr uuuuuu? Im dying over here to see if its ur bfp! :) I hope so!

Afm- 4dpo and bad cramps on and off. Blah!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Jchickie. My LP stayed about the same. It used to be 11 days, then it was 12, then it was 13 (on progesterone cream). This time it's 12. So... basically 12 days +/- one day, with 1-3 days of spotting first..

I'm sorry about your cramps... boo. Hope they go away soon.

Worried about our girl Creative.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI ladies,

sorry AF got you daisy :hugs:

hopeful i hope the :witch: stays away from you

Jchic - is cramping at 4 dpo such a bad sign?, could it be getting ready to implant?, i hope it is that and not signs that the :witch: will arrive. 

AFM - Monitor gave me a peak cd 18 - this is only the second time in five months i have had a peak this early. I wonder if the fact that i probably did not ovulate last month has affected it, either way i am not complaining. I have been having EWCM (thanks to the grapefruit juice) i did not even use pre-seed this time as there was enough EWCM. Ovulation has definetly moved forward for me this time. My opk still looks positive (Tho admititdly not as dark as last night). would you stop OPK's now?
We :sex: on CD 10, 13, 15, 17 and will do again today, then prob miss a day (DH away) and then do wednesday. do you think we will have covered our bases. 

hope your all okay

Dawn


----------



## happyh29

Hey all

Daisy hon so sorry witch got you. I can just feel that your going to get your BFP real soon.

Creative.....where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuu?

Dawnlouise - wooop whoppp. hope you caught the bean, i think you may just have

well i am doing well. Still have my day time nausea. Had to stop taking my fish oil tablets for a while as its making me feel so so sick with the indigestion and it repeating on me. I can only just keep my food down and then if i take one of those tablets, eeeew i feel awful. Do you think i will be ok? I still take a pre natal and a B50

xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi girls. 

Happy, why don't you ask your doc to prescribe a prenatal with dha and EPA, which is what you want out of ge fish oil anyway? Should not taste fishy. 

DL, I think yesterday, and today are the most important days. GL.


----------



## jchic

Dawn, you completely covered your bases! This is exciting!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good morning ladies!! Sorry I was MIA yesterday, I was hit hard emotionally, no the witch is not here yet but I have been spotting for the last 3 days and my temp is way down, I fully expect to see her by tomorrow! The grapefruit juice not only move my o up 3 days but also lengthened my LP 2 days :dance: Some amazing juice!!! To have a 14 day LP is like Christmas and the fact that I got it by not taking anything amazes me to no end! I am definitely doing the grapefruit juice again next month!!! Will not be using my monitor though, we do not have a lot of money and I can't see buying another box of sticks, will do OPKS though, where do you girls buy yours? Hopefully I can still chat with you guys in here even though I am skipping the monitor this month? A little gutted but I am moving onto cycle #5.

Dawn!!! I am so happy the grapefruit juice is working for you too hun! Pray you got the egg this month hun!! :D

Daisy are you still spotting hun or did the @$%& witch find you?

Jchic - how is your 2ww going, any symptoms yet?

Happy - how is your preg going sweetie, things all settled down?


----------



## jchic

So I had this psychic reading sent to me that I never opened, and I just opened it and it said "according to my cards that I will not concieve for another 6-7 months and I will have a miscarriage before then"...I DO NOT put stock in these things, and I find it almost insulting that someone who DOESNT EVEN KNOW MY LAST NAME can predict something like that! Sorry, just had to vent....way to start a MOnday!


----------



## hopefulhoney

jchic, I wash that off of you, in Jesus' name! (hope you don't mind) :flower:
Tear it up, throw it away, and forget about it. Those things freak me out!!:growlmad:
x
:hugs:


----------



## jchic

I agree! I cant even believe I opened it up. The only one that dictates my plan is Jesus. PERIOD.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haven't popped in her for a while. Hope everyone's ok?

And congrats Happy :yipee: wonderful news!

CD16 for me and still low fertility. Last cycle my CBFM got O wrong (it said CD11 on a 42day cycle :dohh:) so I'm just pleased it's not giving me false readings :)

I've taken soy again this cycle, just hoping it brings O down from CD27. I won't be holding my breath though!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Creative, sorry your spotting :hugs: And Daisy sorrey she got you!

Dawn, sounds like you covered it to me :)

jchic, I'm all for readings, havent had one but I'd give it a go, but I didnt think they could tell you bad things :( I would choose to ignore


----------



## jchic

Mrs B you are 5 DPO! WOOHOOO! I am 5 DPO today too! We are twins !


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay!!! DPO twins! I was saying on my journal, I've had a funny pelvic pressure all day which turned to pain early in this afternoon, and now gone back to pressure, anthing for you? Its probably all normal but this whole Ovulating thing and all the bits to go with it is a learning curve for me :haha:


----------



## jchic

Hey! OOOOOOO that could be a good thing Mrs B! Not much really. I had some slight cramps yesterday but they are basically gone. I keep wishing for something, like sore bbs or nausea, but alas, I am not that lucky, haha


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm trying not to think of things as symptoms as it only gives false hope, but trying to track everything so next cycle I know what happened where


----------



## jchic

I agree. Note it all down, so you know. That way if you get a BFP this cycle, you are pleasantly suprised!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies,

Creative, you better not go anywhere girl! Don't leave us. Just 'cause you are taking a break from the monitor, doesn't mean we don't want you in here with us!

Jchic and Mrs. B, awww, DPO twins! 

Jchic, don't let that reading get you down. I wouldn't put any stock into a random reading like that, only in one from a really reputable source. The man I saw a few years ago has written books, has a radio show, had predicted so many things that came true. Even if he does have something to say that is not what you'd want to hear, he does it in a way that makes it all sound OK - like this bad thing might happen but it's going to be fine, and here's why. See what I mean? He didn't say anything negative to me, other than that I was going to continue to struggle with my weight (true that) and I'd meet the man of my dreams, but that it might not look like I thought it was going to (true that - never thought I'd marry a divorced guy with kids). Anyway.. based on my experience with him (totally predicted my husband down to the last detail), I do believe in readings, but only when they are from a reputable psychic. 

Creative, going to give that GF juice a try this cycle - do you take it only up to O?

TCC Lolly, good to hear from you. Good luck this cycle, I hope you O early!

Nothing to report here. CD 2 - boring!


----------



## hopefulhoney

My symptoms: sore bb, subsiding now, and cramps which are becoming more intense leading me to believe AF is on her way :cry:


----------



## jchic

hopeful, dont give up hope unless the witch truly enters the building! Hang on, ok?


----------



## jchic

Do you ladies know how to print your charts from FF? I had an appt with the RE for Feb 27th but they called that they had an appt for next Monday so I am gonna take it!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I right clicked on mine and saved as a picture to an album then printed out as a picture


----------



## jchic

thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

First go to "my chart" then go to the "sharing" tab at the top right of the page - there is a drop down and "print" is an option...


----------



## DaisyQ

I was just looking at my chart on FF, calendar view, and I noticed that I O'ed when the moon was full this past cycle. I'm due to O again on another full moon this cycle. Isn't that a little strange? Wondering if the full moon pulled ovulation forward for some of us?

Just a random thought I had!!


----------



## jchic

hmmm, that is really interesting. How are you feeling today, ok? When do you go for bloodwork?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ive heard that alot of peoples cycles fall in line with the moon cycle, so maybe!


----------



## DaisyQ

Feeling OK. Crampy. I go for blood work tomorrow. FX it's OK, especially FSH! 

On the fence about starting acupuncture. My DH thinks I'm loony and being too aggressive too fast, especially as it's so $$. He wants me to wait and see (wait and see, wait and see, wait and see...) Doesn't he understand I don't want to wait and see??!! Arghgghgh! It is a lot of $$ and as they recommend it once a week for potentially MONTHS at a time - it's a serious investment. Not sure about it. I am going to marniate on it and talk to the doc about it, and maybe my mom - mom usually makes me feel better and puts things into clearer perspective.


----------



## hopefulhoney

One more sleep until I buy a hpt... Still cramping, so we'll see if AF stays away that long. Some more intense ones every once in a while...
Still kinda hoping...
xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I believe AF is finally here...its all red flow now so I think today will be CD1 :(

Daisy I took the GFJ starting on CD9 (the day after AF left) until I got my temp rise indicating I had o'd (CD15).

Hopeful I pray the :witch: stays away from you hun!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm sorry creative. Love you. :hugs: at least we are "Irish" cycle twins again. Although I'd rather us move on to bump buddies with due dates one day apart. We just HAVE to ve bump buddies!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks Daisy!! I think I'm not pregnant because as soon as I found you were not I prayed that I would not be too, as I don't want to be pregnant without you!! :hugs: Up for a Halloween baby??? :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww creative!!!! I want it for you just as much. I want us both to be eating candy corn in between contractions, come October 31!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Awww creative!!!! I want it for you just as much. I want us both to be eating candy corn in between contractions, come October 31!

:D Only difference is I probably wont have contractions as I will be having a scheduled C-section....already had 2 c-sections and spoke to my doc about a possible vbac and she said not a good idea after 2 sections, highly dangerous for me and baby :( I was upset!


----------



## DaisyQ

Well, I'm sure there's something to be said for missing out on contractions! OK, OK, I'll eat candy corn in between contractions, and you get a bowl full of them after you are all stitched up. You can nibble and coo, nibble and coo.


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Ladies! - mind if I join you!?
I've seen alot of you in the December and January threads!
I'm on 12 month ttc - 6 month using CBFM. I also have been to a FS - just had a saline sono this month to check that my tubes are clear. DH's SA is good... so we're just unexplained IF. I am 1 dpo (high friday, peak sat/sun) with a 12 day lp. We BD'd Friday and Saturday PM, so hopefully we caught the egg. After my saline sono... I don't ever want to do iui or ivf... if I don't have to. I might start testing at 10dpo...


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome mrs. Dutch! Was the sono painful??? I am going for HSG next week. Eek!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Daisy! 
The sono was AWFUL!... I don't know why. I've even been for a cervical biopsy - they don't use freezing - and it wasn't near as bad as this sono. I don't mean to try to scare you off because if it needs to be done, that's just what you gotta do. I had horrible cramps, back pain, spotting the day of then clear white CM the next day then full heavy bleed the next... and pain continuing for a week. It also delayed my O for about 6 days. The upside is that the procedure can increase your chances for the 3 months following. I'm just REALLY sick of FS appointments. I think we may take a break from the FS and try on our own some more before trying iui. I know this sounds crazy... I want a baby so badly but that experience was bad enough for me to want to delay it. Here's hoping this is our month! My only advice is take lots of advil before and after. I'm sure it will go just fine for you Fx.
We also used Preseed this month :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

welcome Mrs Dutch.

Hello ladies,

well i am feeling really down today yesterday was my peak on the monitor, but i had the positive opk the day before - anyway we did not BD last night, both DH and myself were not in the mood. I am now gutted, thinking i missed my chance. as i wrote yesterday we :sex: CD 10, 13, 15, 17 (today is CD19) don't think we wil BD tonight as DH is out till late..... really think i missed my chance this time. My opk is now negative so my surge has gone. Anyway whine over, just annoyed at myself..... we want a baby so much but i think the whole 'timed' thing got in the way last night and affected the mood... its hard to :sex: if you don't fancy it.

anyhow, hope your all well

xxx


----------



## jchic

Hi All!

Welcome Dutch to our little happy crew over here! I had an HSG done back in Oct and it was only painful for a few minutes, after that I was crampy for about and hour, then I was fine. I spotted a bit after, but thats normal. Its relief to hear your tubes are open and its pretty cool to see the dye spill out both sides, right? I thought that was neat!

Daisy - hmmm, acupuncture is expensive, but if you are up for it, then do it. If not, then just wait until the testing is all done with your doc. I think an au naturale cycle might be a nice break for you. Sometimes bringing it back to basics helps and is necessary for us. The supplements are awesome, but sometimes letting our bodies do what they are meant to do naturally might be a good break. I also am going natural this cycle, besides the prenatal of course. Its hard when we want something so badly, we buy into all the bs of vitamins, supplements, etc. We ALL do it, but at the end of the day, there is only so much we can do - maybe the basics is what works sometimes. Thats my new approach for this next cycle, should I get to it be. 

Creative - you will completely be prego soon! You and Daisy both will be :) Tell yourself everyday that you are pregnant! Have faith, and pray and be confident. Its not IF it will happen for all of is, its WHEN. Thats all. I, too, am telling myself everyday that I am pregnant. I may not be, but I want to believe that I am, and I am sticking to that unless AF comes and kicks my ass, ha!

Dawn - I think the monitor might have caught the tail end of your surge, dont get down lady! I think you did just fine. Welcome to the 2ww!

Mrs. B, TTC lolly - how are you all?

Happy - how are you feeling?

Hopeful - when are you testing? Wait until AF is due so your chances are best! 10 DPO is too early to test for most :) you can stick it out girl!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I agree with Jchic Daisy, I totally think going natural is the way to go. I conceived both of my kiddos without any extra help and the past however many months I've been trying to increase my odds with vitamins and do things myself...deep down I know I can't and am giving it to the Lord. He's in control I am going all natural from here on out, just drinking grapefruit juice and taking my prenatals. I think last month was a detox, getting my system back in order, and this month is going to be it!! :D 

Hi Dutch! Welcome :hi:

Dawn - If you bd on CD17 and you got your had a positive OPK that same day that I think you are fine...sounds like you missed your surge by a few...the monitor did that to me the last 2 months and I was not thrilled...hence me skipping it this month, I'm on strike :haha: But those :spermy: can live for 3-5 days, plus your drinking the grapefruit juice so you have super healthy ewcm for them to live in!! :) I conceived my daughter the month we bd 2 days before o and not again and I was still prego!!! It does happen and if its meant to be it will hun :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Question...should I count today as CD1 or CD2...my spotting gradually got heavier yesterday and by 4-5pm it turned over to all red blood, light flow but so far today is been super heavy...I'm thinking still CD2??


----------



## Mrs.B.

I would count cd2 if that was me x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Well, I'm sure there's something to be said for missing out on contractions! OK, OK, I'll eat candy corn in between contractions, and you get a bowl full of them after you are all stitched up. You can nibble and coo, nibble and coo.

Oh I've experienced contractions...with both kids...I didn't escape them entirely. Went into labor for both kids. Long story about Brayden but I was in labor for 14 hours with him, very intense, though I was going to die in the end (not really but felt like it for sure) I wasn't progressing past 4cm after that long so they did a section, come to find out he was stuck, his head was too large and wouldn't even fit into my pelvis!! They told me I would never be able to give birth to a baby over 7lbs vaginally. He was 9lbs! :haha: Kaiya I was in early labor for 4 days before they decided to take her, in and out of the hospital...both of their birth stories are in the front of my parenting journal if you care to know more, don't want to spam this thread with labor stories, lol.


----------



## DaisyQ

I would count it as CD2.

I hear what you girls are saying about going all natural, and perhaps at some point, but I'm not there yet. From what I've read about B6, it really takes several months to have an effect, and this will be the third month on it, so I want to stick with that. I feel like preseed can only help, so I'm going to stick with that as well. I will try grapefruit juice but I'm also sticking with the EPO, as I had great results with it. In all, I'm happy with my cycles, especially as O date keeps moving forward, and LP has lengthened by a day. If I was all of a sudden have erratic cycles or temps, I would consider going off of this stuff, but I do think it could be helping. The only thing I am cutting out this cycle is baby aspirin and I'm also going to skip the progesterone cream again, I think. Also, I am getting the book Making Babies, as recommended by another TTCer on another thread - it combines western and eastern medicine and offers a "3 month plan" for TTC and is very well reviewed. Of course it doesn't work for everyone, but I'd like to see what it says. It also recommends dietary changes, and I'm interested in what those may be, although I already have a pretty good idea (no caffeine, alcohol, processed foods). I also think I need to lose weight, and I might focus more of my energies there. I might read that book before going the acupuncture route. Just not sure. Would hate to spend so much money on acupuncture and then not conceive, you know?? Just not sure what to do about it.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone, I am 13dpo and testing tomorrow morning if no AF! I don't feel pregnant and my cramps are easing off but are still there :)
we'll see...

I will respond to you all later
Love, hopeful <3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good Luck hopeful!


----------



## jchic

Fingers crossed for you hopeful!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks ladies for your reassurance. I pounced on dh tonight, i know its probably too late but hey hum....... 

Question. If i got positive opk sunday evening and peak on monitor mondaymorning when do i count days past ovulation from? Sunday or monday or even today? 

Good luck with the testing hopefull.

Hope your all well


----------



## Mrs.B.

We made it to the hospital just in time for Hubs SA appt, so that was a relief. Should get the results back in a week. I doubt I'll be told the results as Hubby is rubbish at taking messages, so he'll just say yeah its ok or its low or whatever, just be a general answer lol

AFM, I had very sharp stabbing pain right in my pelvic area, made me jump and 'ooohh' out loud, where the pressure has been, it was just the once mid afternoon. Nothing since, bloomin hurt tho!


----------



## jchic

Dawn,

I would count O as monday!

Mrs B- wow!glad u made it in time! Cramps r good!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Dawn, most ladies O the day after their positive OPK, so probably Monday. But I actually ovulate like 2 days after so could even be today. FF says most women O on the day after + OPK and/or on the second peak. So Monday or today is O day. No way of knowing without temping - sorry friend!

Mrs. B, wonder if you could have a cyst and that was what the pain was from? It's fairly normal to have cysts, especially if you are taking meds.

Hopeful, good luck!

So ladies, still waiting on my blood results, but at the RE's office there was some literature on acupuncture, and low and behold - the pamphlet was for the acupuncture practice of the woman who co-wrote the book I just ordered from Amazon! Oh, the benefits of living in/near NYC! Seriously considering this acupuncture thing now... Ugh, it's SO expensive though! In the book there is a chinese medicine diagnostic test that tells you which infertility type you are - I did the test on her website and was diagnosed with being "tired" and "stuck" and it gives recommendations for both, which I'm going to try this month... if you all are interested: https://yinovacenter.com/quiz/

I mean, who doesn't love a quiz?!


----------



## jchic

I got stuck and tired too! ha!


----------



## DaisyQ

:coffee: Hot water with lemon tomorrow? You in?? :haha:


----------



## jchic

DD - does it give you prices online? I am searching but cant find...


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> :coffee: Hot water with lemon tomorrow? You in?? :haha:

I literally just wrote it down - check! Also it says cinnamon for us works too....so maybe those other TTCers who did the honey and cinnamon thing and got preggers were onto something! I mean, honestly, how can honey and cinnamon hurt you?


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree! I am having soup for lunch every day!  

Prices: $150 for initial consultation and treatment ($132 for patients of RMA), and $115 for follow up visits. If you buy a package of 10 treatments, there's a 12% discount. Still...OUCH.


----------



## DaisyQ

Some insurance plans cover acupuncture. Sadly mine only covers it if it's performed by a MD or DO.


----------



## jchic

Yeah that is steep for 1 time each week for me! Maybe after we close on the house! lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

DaisyQ said:


> Mrs. B, wonder if you could have a cyst and that was what the pain was from? It's fairly normal to have cysts, especially if you are taking meds.

I'm riddled with them :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Mrs B! You are too much!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh dear team, I am losing my mind! I am literally saying in my head... "I am not pregnant, I am not pregnant..." over and over to avoid getting my hopes up. Now I want to run and get a hpt in my lunch break! Should I? 13 or 14dpo. Not sure... Oh sheesh! This is so hard!
Mrs B -I have cysts too :( They're awful! Or could it be a more positive cramp? fx'd!

I am loving all I am learning here. I am going to try grapefruit juice this next cycle if I get a BFN... maybe throw in some cinnamon and honey too :)

hopeful


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just doing the quiz :) hehe


----------



## jchic

Hopeful, when is AF due for you hun? I know, its SOOOOO hard to wait it out! I would wait until tomorrow AM at least so you can use FMU, its the most concentrated. 

xxoo all my fingers and toes are crossed for you!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm also, Tired and Stuck lol


----------



## hopefulhoney

Jchic, I have no idea! I am 14dpo but not sure how 'average' I am when it comes to the LP. This is my FIRST cycle ovulating!
I have the hpt (First Response-hope that'll do it!)
And will wait until tomorrow morning. THANK YOU for the encouragement :)

You are being SUCH a source of strength for me!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Will keep an eye out in the morning for your results (maybe my afternoon)


----------



## jchic

yes! I am stalking this thread for your results honey!


----------



## jchic

Mrs.B. said:


> I'm also, Tired and Stuck lol

:haha: Maybe thats what every lady on this thread is!


----------



## DaisyQ

jchic said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm also, Tired and Stuck lol
> 
> :haha: Maybe thats what every lady on this thread is!Click to expand...

Probably! Too funny!

So I got some results back, although they did NOT test my thyroid or prolactin (must have been some failure to communicate that!) - but they will send the blood they took this am for further analysis. Phew. The good news is that my FSH is normal, 5.8. Double phew. 

Also got DH's SA results, but honestly, I wonder if I wrote it down wrong because I could barely understand the nurse (very strong Australian or NZ accent). I think she said it was 2.8, not sure if she said MILLION or mL. I think she must have meant mL, like in volume. She said the concentration (I'm guessing this is count??) was 79 million, which is good. Motility was 76%, also good, and morphology was 6% which she said was good..??? Looking online it's supposed to be 60%? She said anything above 4% was good. Not sure I understand but I'm going to see the doc again next week and will find out.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oooh excited for you honey, good luck for the AM hun!!!

I just took the quiz and got "tired" and I know I am not, I get more sleep than I need lately! Thanks for the quiz Daisy it actually made me feel pretty normal and healthy. I guess I over look things sometimes. :) TMI but I can not believe how heavy I am bleeding today, way not normal for me...going through a super tampon every 3 hours...eek. Guess my egg was a good one, shame it didn't get used :( I almost feel like it was probably 2 eggs! Probably a really good thing I didn't get preggers this month then :rofl:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thank you Creative, I am terrified! It's all I can think about right now. Whenever I feel a twinge my heart sinks...
I just hope that whatever it comes up with is accurate. I would rather deal with a proper negative than be unsure. So if it's BFN, I hope AF comes right away. But of course a BFP would have me dancing :)

xxx


----------



## jchic

YAY Daisy! Yes 6% is totally normal. When DH got his results that came back all normal I called the urologist and grilled him to no end on numbers, ranges, etc. They would tell you if something isnt normal. I requested a copy of all the results and I brought them to my obgyn who confirmed it, so maybe that will alleviate the concern for you :)
I just looked at his results (listed below) and your DH's results are TOTALLY NORMAL! I just checked the ranges too!

count was 84.7
motility was 80
morphology was 15% and the range says 5% and above is good, so you are TOTALLY fine!

Creative - LOL. I had a strong AF this cycle, we probably had some nice eggies! Darnit!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for the reassurance Jchic. Honestly, I'd be reassured if the problem WAS the sperm because I feel like that is so much easier to deal with than if it's a blocked tube or implantation problem, you know??? Like... hello IUI! Wham Bam, knocked up Ma'am!


----------



## jchic

Your HSG will be fine, hun I promise! You can start to BD after 24 hours so you will be totally good :)

HA! I hope so but I think I have an implantation issue because of my thyroid antibodies (TPO antibodies) but I have been on the meds and seems like its all good, so lets hope. I have an appt tomorrow morning for my 30 day follow up for my thyroid.


----------



## DaisyQ

GL tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome. I to have contemplated acupuncture but my DH thinks going to the FS is enough - I agree in some ways... but my desperation for a baby pulls me in so many ways. I've read on here people talking about grapefruit juice? Can someone tell me a bit more about it?
The next 10 days are going to go super slow. I seemed to have caught a stomach bug, been in bed feeling crummy. 
Fx for you hopeful!! Can't wait to find out your results!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thank you Mrs Dutch! I just had a massive PMS-y cramp and thought it was all over already. Ran to the bathroom and now I'm back to the dull cramps. :)

I am curious myself. Being my first proper cycle, at least next time I'll know that these symptoms are 'normal' for me.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Daisy, I am SO happy that your SA is all healthy! YAY! It's all going to come together for you now... I just know it!!
xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Been doing some reading. Morphology of 6% is really not so great. Should really be 14% or better, using Kruger's strict criteria, which is what I think they used. Says so on many, many FS websites. 

Example: https://www.fertilitydr.com/male-infertility-semen-analysis-kruger.html

Wondering if we need to move onto iui sooner rather than later.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Daisy, deep breaths. You have an appointment with your GP, right? Just talk it through with him. This is good either way.. either
1) It IS a problem and now you know what's been holding you back and can work on a solution 
OR
2) It's not a problem and you can keep BDing because BFP is just around the corner. :kiss:

I'm thinking of you, I know its scary. :hugs:
Lots of love,
hopeful


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks hopeful. Will discuss with the FS next week. 

GL tomorrow!


----------



## hopefulhoney

the plot thickens... talk about a blow-by-blow account for you guys :)
So my cramps are worse and feel just like AF! Went to pee and when I stood up, a single drop of bright red blood on the toilet seat. I did a quick check 'up there'... nothing! Just one drop of blood.

I'm pretty certain AF is coming and I'm not too cut up about it. This is my first normal cycle and I am just thrilled it went this way. Exactly 14 days after I ovulated, I got that first drop of blood. an LP of 14 days -sounds good to me! Let's hope this next cycle is as picture perfect... but with a BFP at the end :)

Love,
Hopeful
PS: Thank you for all your kind thoughts and wishes. If I have flow tomorrow I'll be back on CD1!


----------



## jchic

Hmmm, I dont know Daisy. There are tons of articles written in 2010 saying a change was made in range for that and 4% or higher is normal. Who knows though. There is so much stuff out there to support either or. Also remember different labs use different ranges so until u have the results in hand with the ranges listed I wouldnt be worried. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchic. I hadn't come across any of those articles. Good to know. 

How are you doing? 

How is everyone else?? Dawn have you considered bding in the morning when libido is higher? Just a thought if there is a next cycle for you. Xx. 

Hopeful, what's the status?


----------



## jchic

I am good. 7Dpo and want this 2ww to be over! I am mega dizzy and tired. Lets hope at least the dizziness goes away!


----------



## DaisyQ

Dizzy is good! Hope this is it! When will you test??


----------



## jchic

Really? Is Dizzy good? I mean, I am really dizzy. Every time I sit up, lay down etc. For the past few days....I am too scared to test. RE appt on Monday and AF is due on Tuesday so I will probably test on Tuesday or Wednesday if AF isnt here


----------



## jchic

I honestly cant tell you how dizzy I am. Every time I stand up I feel dizzy. WTF? For the past few days when I turn in bed, or lay down, I get bad dizzy spells. DH told me today as I walking out the door for work "Your BB's look HUGE! We did it this month" hahahahahaaaa. Men are so dumb sometimes. I responded "Sure, they are big but NOT sore, so prob not"


----------



## hopefulhoney

i had one single drop of bright red blood (i have 'checked' A LOT since then). AF nowhere to be seen and a BFN this morning... It was the clearest BFN in the history of mankind-I swear! One dark line and not a trace of a second line.

I want AF or a BFP!!!!!!!!!

So frustrating!

Jchic-dont want to confuse you but that sounds like VERY hopeful news! I am excited for you!

Also, does anyone know if a LP can be too long? I am just hoping that mine will come to end soon...


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, dizziness can absolutely be an early sign. And it's promising that your boobs look bigger! I hope this is your month. I would wait to test until 12 DPO, if you can... Love that temp spike today.

Hopeful, a "normal" LP is 12-16 days I think. I think a lady on another thread has an LP of 17 days. If you go 18 days without AF, that is a VERY good sign you are prego. I would wait until Friday now, to test again.


----------



## jchic

Hopeful - Daisy is right, I think you should wait to test a few more days just in case it is a BFP! 
IF its not, then at least you had a great normal cycle with a really nice LP! Way to go either way darlin :)

Daisy - HA! I cant notice if my bb's look bigger or not, but leave it to DH, he certainly will, hahahaha.....but they are NOT sore. I mean, not in the slightest, not even a teeny bit. 
Is your HSG today or tomorrow? You will completely be fine and it cleans the guck out of your tubes so you will be fertile myrtle for the next 3 months!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchic. I'm going on Monday so I still have a e
ways to wait. 

Dawnlouise, mrs b, happy, how are you today?


----------



## Mrs.B.

jchic, daisy, all sounds really promising!! :dust:

Nothing new for me today, just more of the same pressure but worse. 

I'm on baking duty this evening. Its FILs 50th birthday tomorrow


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs b, your fil is a spring chicken! Mine is turning 80 in june!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Both our parents had us young, mine were 21 and 20 and DHs were 22 and 19 x


----------



## jchic

I just lost my marbles at work, literally. I am working in my office, door closed, and my phone rings and its an employee that has just went to hourly and is not salaried anymore (I run HR, thats why I deal with this BS) and I was trying to explain to him that his check would be different BECAUSE its not the same hours, etc....he flipped out and wouldnt let me get a word in, and I hung up on him and lost it. I am VERY CALM when it comes to anything like that. I went into his managers office and went to tell her to email him with me on it, and BAM! I started to just cry. I mean, POUR TEARS, mascara running,etc. She looked at me like I was completely crazy. WTF is wrong with me today....I cant get it together at all. GRRRRR! Sorry had to vent :(

Mrs B - NICE! My mom turned 50 last year, its such a fun bday to celebrate :) especially with baked goods! YUM ;)


----------



## hopefulhoney

AF has arrived with a vengeance... I will set monitor to CD1 tomo morning. Oh well!


----------



## DaisyQ

Sorry hopeful - you'll get there, I promise. Nice LP though!

Aww Jchiceroo - emotional much?? I hate being yelled at, I totally lose my cool. So uh... sounds like either raging PMS or raging pregnancy hormones, one or the other! I really hope you are prego my dear! I just hope I get knocked up soon so we can be bump buddies. Play dates in NJ hooray!

AFM... decided to go for the acupuncture. It is crazy $$, but my husband is going to try to haggle with the insurance company for partial reimbursement. Also, I have a some money saved, so I'm going to give this a go. If it doesn't help, I won't keep doing it, but I want to give it a try. Realy excited actually.


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Jchic - I hateeee being emotional. I have severe PMDD - which makes symptom spotting for pregnancy almost impossible... grrr. So every month within days of AF I feel super out of control of my emotions. :( Hopefully, it's not PMS making you emotional though!!! Fx

Hopeful - So sorry AF arrived :( But yay for a nice LP. My LP is only 11-12 days... a little short but it should do. Next month will be your month :)

Daisy - Definitely keep us posted on how the acupuncture goes, what they do, ect! I've been for acupuncture before but now for IF - so I'm curious to see what points they use and what they say.


----------



## hopefulhoney

ahh, thank you mrs Dutch and Daisy. Have been feeling a little sorry for myself but PLEASE PLEASE let this be my month now. I am so worried that this last month was a fluke 'perfect' cycle and I'm going to go back to 52 day cycles with no ovulation now. I am so nervous my peak will disappear again.

Please keep me in your prayers... I am really hoping that my body is recovered from bc now and this is the beginning of normal cycles from now on.

LOTS LOVE
xxx


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Chin up girl! No pitty parties! ... well no extended pitty parties. We all get a little down when the ol witch comes rolling in. What type of BC were you on? 
Don't forget to set your monitor - so that you get to see your peak again this cycle! It will come!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

I was on Jasmine. It didn't affect me too much when taking it (re side affects) but coming off it my cycles were messed up and no ovulating! For a year and a month!
fx'd I'm coming right now :)

Resetting my monitor in the morning (it's 11pm here)
x


----------



## happyh29

hey all,

sorry been a bit quiet been struggling with nausea and stuff.

Daisy - i think acupuncture will be a good idea as its sooooo good for you psychologically. You cant beat feeling like your taking positive steps and being healthy. I think its a top idea and even if you don't stick at it at least you will know.

Jchic............i have such a good feeling for you. I really do!!! good luck and keep us posted 
xxx


----------



## jchic

hey all, good morning!

How is everyone this AM? 

Daisy - that is SUCH awesome news about the accupuncture! Are you going to the one in the city or in NJ? let me know how you like it because I am debating it, but still unsure, ya know? I think its an awesome investment either way...I believe alot in Eatern medicine and the whole concept of balance. Eastern + Western meds= Prego Daisy Dukers!

Dutch - How are you doing today? 
Happy -Awww, I hope the morning sickness subsides for you!
Creative - whats the good word?
Mrs B and Dawn - hows the 2ww?
Hopeful - hang in there mama! You arent out yet. What DPO are you now, 15?

AFM - not much really to report. I totally lost it yesterday which was a bit unlike me, but whatever, I guess it happens. dull cramps on and off, but I have had worse cramps at 6-9DPO. Also still dizzy at night and in the AM. Hoping this is it, having faith and praying either way that we are all blessed soon!

Daisy - We totally need to have playdates! I am going to be in your town tonight! I am going to dinner with 2 girlfriends at Veggie Heaven! YUMMMM!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi my lovelies! :hi:

Jchic!! You are pregopants now girl!! Dizziness very good sign, very emotional...very good sign!! I'm excited for you to test hun...when are you going to?

Daisy - Good luck with your appt on Monday I hope it doesn't hurt as much for you hun. Awesome news about the accupuncture, hope your insurance will pick up some of it!

Hopeful - I am so sorry the witch got you hun :( How many months have you been ttc? Anyone know what is considered normal on average for getting pregnant...a year? Ugh I hope we don't hit that mark, though I know some of us already have :hugs:

Happy - Not glad your sick but thrilled as its a good sign that your :baby: is doing well!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies!

Hopeful, hang in there - I know it's so disappointing when that witch arrives. You've just got to stay optimistic and hopeful (!) and keep trying.

Creative! Miss you girl, so good to see your sunshine-y face on here. How are you feeling? I believe the statistic is that in any given month, there is a 15-20% of conceiving, and that over 1 year, 80-90% of couples will conceive. Birth control pills and IUDs however can delay the return to fertility, so it can take longer than 1 year for us. Boo. But I think ultimately, it's the same fertility rate of 80-90% within 18 months or something like that. I did read one article Creative, not to upset you, that the IUD has a longer delay of returning to fertility than the pill. The good news though is that it does come back, so keep trying and keep hope alive, and don't panic if it takes a while. I know, easier said than done. 

Jchic, I'm telling you, those are promising signs! I've actually never been to veggie heaven. There's a relatively new restaurant in upper MTC on Valley called Upstairs - so yummy. We most definitely will have to do play dates - I can't wait!! I have like no local NJ friends. All my husbands friends are older, in their 40s, and all their kids are older too. There is one couple more my age who I really like, and they have 3 girls, the youngest is less than 1 year. I have one friend from college here, but I hardly ever see her. I'm a little anxious about being home in NJ with baby, and no friends! But I'm getting WAY ahead of myself here!

Happy, sorry you are feeling sick, but at least you can rest assured that the pregnancy is progressing! What is the next step for you? For the nausea I'd recommend trying to eat small, frequent meals - the more empty your stomach, the worse the nausea. Usually salty snacks can help - saltines, pretzels, etc. Also, B6 is supposed to help. Finally, if none of that works, there are meds that help (zofran) that are safe during pregnancy.

Mrs. Dutch, I'll definitely let you know what I find out about the acupuncture points.

AFM, AF is gone now, just a tiny bit of tinged CM. Very excited about the acupuncture, my first appointment is a week from Friday - yay! Can't wait. I'm feeling really good about this. Here is my current plan, which may change after talking to the RE next week: (1) hope the HSG and acupuncture help get me pregnant in the next couple months, (2) focus on lifestyle changes (losing weight and exercising and doing more yoga) and if no BFP in the next 2 cycles, I might take advantage of that last month of improved fertility from the HSG to try meds and/or IUI. 

Creative, I'm reading a book right now that you suggested, can't remember the title, but it's written by a RE, and it offers a whole "plan" (3-4 month plan) for fertility, that encourages organic and unprocessed foods, less sugar, less animal protein, moderate exercise that includes aerobic, strength training and flexibility, achievement of 5-10% weight loss if over weight (as per BMI) or weight gain if underweight, and stress management through meditation, yoga, therapy etc. These changes are all common sense and what I need to do to be healthier anyway, so why not. Also of interest, he says that if you know when you are going to ovulate (but how can you EVER really KNOW??), to abstain for 2 days before your fertile period - the fertile period being the two days before ovulation (and ovulation day itself). Then go for it - do it every day for those 2-3 days, and more than once a day if you like. It would just make me nervous to abstain for 2 days because what if I miss it??? I guess that's unlikely though with all the monitoring I do. I guess I might try to abstain on CD 11 and 12, assuming I'll ovulate on CD 15 again...? If no OPK on CD 13, we can abstain that day too perhaps. Just an idea!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and hi Mrs. B and Dawnlouise!! How are the two of you today???


----------



## jchic

Daisy! We will definitely do dinner one night, lets plan it! You live so close to me. I can be your first NJ friend, haha. Tinged CM? hmmmm, that means AF is on her way out WOOHOO! I think you will ovulate early for sure

Creative - we MISS you, come back to us! xoxo


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

for some reason i could not post on her last night.....

anyway, the tww is boring........ no symptoms, but then only 4 days past ovulation too....

hope everyone else is doing okay xx


----------



## jchic

WHY is this thread so quiet today?! I need some action happening here ladies, come on now! I actually am having a slow day at work and am literally ready to go to bed!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Happy Thursday Ladies!
I hope you are all having a wonderful day :)

Hopeful - I was on depo for 5 years (no side effects while on it) but didn't get my period back for a year. I can totally understand how tough it is. 

Jchic - Those are all verrryy good signs!! Everything is crossed for you!! When are you testing!?
Dawn - I'm also 4dpo today, when will you be testing? I agree the tww is boring. 

AFM... I'm finally over the stomach bug I had earlier this week... Every month pretty much the day after O I start getting symptoms "PMS/PMDD". My FS says it's a "good sign" because it means I've ovulated and the hormones in my body are changing and gearing for implantation... these symptoms can range from bloating, constipation, breakouts, headaches... you name it. Anddd any month a new symptom happens, I'll say "oh maybe this means I'm preggers!" ha! nope!... so who really knows. I feel better though today than I have all week. I am bloated, but the difference this month is that it's only in my lower abdomen/pelvic area and my lower tummy feels firmer than usual.


----------



## jchic

Dutch - those are all good signs! I hope you this is the cycle for you :) Is the depo still in your system or is that all cleared out?
You and Dawn are cycle twins, how fun! I dont think I am going to test. AF is due on Tuesday, so maybe Tuesday AM or Wednesday. Its way too heartwrenching to see a BFN....lol


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

I hope this is the cycle for all of the CBFM ladies! Fx! The depo is allll out (thank god). The first year until AF returned was AWFUL... I had so many withdrawl symptoms. That stuff is the devil. BFN are tough but I get way to excited!!! How many dpo are you today?


----------



## jchic

Well good thing its OUT of your system then! I am 8DPO today :) 
Your pic is so cute! I love it. Is that your flower girl?


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

8dpo! I'm slightly jealous only being at 4 lol 
Thanks! Yep - that's my flower girl. Our ring bearer and flower girl were SOOO cute that day. My wedding pics make me miss that day!! It was so much fun. Your poochie is super cute! We have a boston terrier and we currently have a "Foxer" lol a foster boxer. We foster for two dog rescues :)


----------



## jchic

I know! I look at my wedding pics and wish I could go back and relive that day, it was so fun and special :)

Aw, thanks! Thats Lexi...she is our crazy pup. We adopted her alittle over a year ago and she totally rules the roast.
Thats amazing that you foster! Good for you :) That seriously makes me happy! I volunteer for a rescue group and do the open adoptions and help in fundraising. I absolutely love dogs. To be honest, I like dogs more than certain people I know, ha! If I could personally find them all loving homes, I would! We plan on adopting another in the summer, but we want one that is older, perhaps 3-5 years old :)


----------



## jchic

boston terriers are SO cute! I love them!!!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

My DH and I are both dog lovers. We'd rather spend the day with our dogs than doing anything else. I actually got our boston terrier when I was 17, so he's always been MY baby. Then when I met DH the two of them formed a bond and now I get to be third wheel sometimes haha. But I am perfectly fine with that. It's like getting into a relationship with a woman who already has kids, she obviously wants the man to love her kids as much as she does. I also had another smaller female boston, but my dad really needed a new companion when his cat passed. My girl went to my parents for a visit... and now she lives there. It was pretty hard for me, I used to cry when we'd leave after visiting. But my boy didn't like that she was so dominant, so it worked out better - and my dad got a new pal. She's so loved. If I'm in the neighbourhood, even if my parents aren't home, I stop over and snuggle her.

Here are a couple pics :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0014.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0383.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0001.jpeg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0015.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs.B.

So cute!!


----------



## jchic

I cannot even handle how cute they are...I LOVE LOVE LOVE them! I just want to cuddle with them all how cute!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchickie I totally hear you on the yuckiness of a BFN. I usually test a few times each cycle, but this past one I only tested once and only wasted one test! Progress!

Sorry I'm quiet today, been busy at work and also got myself all worked up because my HSG is Monday, and I read in my book that you should ask for this contrast dye lipiodol, to be injected at the end, as it enhances fertility (even more, beyond a regular HSG). So of course I called the radiologist where I'm having it done, and OF COURSE they do not use that dye. I then spoke to their technician about it, and didn't get anywhere. I then called my RE's office and the RN said that there is not enough conclusive evidence yet for them to recommend that I seek out a radiologist that does it that way, but that if it's something I want to do, go for it. Then I spoke to my brother in law, who IS a radiologist and performs these things and he said it really doesn't matter, and no one uses that dye any more anyway. Harumph. Frustrating. There are relatively recent studies (2004, 2008) that say it works BETTER, but unless I want to cancel my appointment and start over, and find a radiologist who uses it, I guess I'm not going to get it done that way. My bro in law did give me the name of a radiologist in NY he knows, so I guess I could call over there tomorrow and ask them about it? Or am I being CRAZY?


----------



## jchic

I think you are putting your eggs (literally, ha!) in a blue dye that may or may not do anything...I think you should just go for the HSG the way they do it....it WILL make you more fertile :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchic. Damn, I just wish these places were a little more.. cutting edge or whatever. There are some good studies out there that show that this other thing (and one other one) increase fertility like 4 times as much as using their regular schmegular stuff.


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Daisy - Breeeeaaattthhh!!! I agree with Jchic. You're getting all worked up. What CD is your test being done on? Mine was done on CD 10 - and wasn't even done with dye. My FS didn't want to expose my Ovaries to radiation if it wasn't necessary, so it was done with ultrasound and saline. Regardless of what liquid they use, it makes your "a little" more fertile just by clearing out the tubes. It's no miracle cure by any means but it helps. well it's supposed to lol I'll know next week just how much it helps.


----------



## happyh29

daisy hon I would totally listen to your brother. two studies is not very many and he will tell you honestly what's best. he's currently doing the role and will hear all the most up to date thoughts. if it was so successful I think more than two studies would have been done

x


----------



## happyh29

PS thanks for all your advice ladies on the sickness.

to be honest I like the sickness.it reminds new I am blessed to be in this situation and makes me hopeful that the hormones are still nice and high. even when i'm hyperventilating convinced i'm going to throw up for hours every evening I still feel very grateful.

in truth I get annoyed when women try to conceive then moan when they do, I just felt sorry for myself today.

lots of love to you all


----------



## DaisyQ

OK, OK. Trying. to. relax. 

I think I'm going to cut out of work a little early and go to yoga.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Daisy :hugs:

I don't suppose any of you ladies have a high test stick picture knocking about that you wouldn't mind posting for me to see (deep breath!), do you!?

I'm just getting fed up with my CBFM now. First it was the false readings last cycle, and this cycle I'm getting almost +ves on OPKs but still low on the CBFM :( I'm thinking the soy may be messing with it x


----------



## DaisyQ

I'll post one after yoga! xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

happyh29 said:


> PS thanks for all your advice ladies on the sickness.
> 
> to be honest I like the sickness.it reminds new I am blessed to be in this situation and makes me hopeful that the hormones are still nice and high. even when i'm hyperventilating convinced i'm going to throw up for hours every evening I still feel very grateful.
> 
> in truth I get annoyed when women try to conceive then moan when they do, I just felt sorry for myself today.
> 
> lots of love to you all

Why this didn't pop into my head before I don't know but the thing that worked for me with m/s was those sickness sea bands!! You wear them on your wrists. Totally helped me, worth a shot anyway, you can buy them anywhere, even the grocery store in the motion sickness meds section, they are not expensive either. :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies! TGIF :) How is everyone today? Any fun plans for the weekend?
Creative - come backkkk to ussss! 
Dawn, Mrs B - hows the 2ww?
Dutch/Happy - how are you?
Daisy - how was yoga? 
TTC - I dont have any pics of the sticks but I am sure some of the girls on here might!

AFM - 9DPO and feeling good so far. Not really having cramps. Backache is pretty bad on and off and I am still having dizzy spells, thats really it. Who knows at this point?!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sweet dogs Dutch!! I too have a boxer, they are amazing dogs aren't they! Mine will be 9 in April :( She's getting so old...here is a pic of her when she was just a little pup.
 



Attached Files:







180833_1823208230539_1550228243_31913672_5716182_n.jpg
File size: 68.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ttc_lolly said:


> Daisy :hugs:
> 
> I don't suppose any of you ladies have a high test stick picture knocking about that you wouldn't mind posting for me to see (deep breath!), do you!?
> 
> I'm just getting fed up with my CBFM now. First it was the false readings last cycle, and this cycle I'm getting almost +ves on OPKs but still low on the CBFM :( I'm thinking the soy may be messing with it x

I'm pretty sure I have some pics of sticks in my journal, I'll dig around and see if I can find them.


----------



## jchic

Creative I LOVE your pup! GORGEOUS!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

anyone know a fast way to find all attachments in a thread?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok found mine from a few months back but here you go hun
 



Attached Files:







DSC09939.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs.B.

Pup is gorgeous!

2ww is going ok, nothing to report other than this constant aching, but think thats just from the clomid


----------



## jchic

Mrs. B your chart is looking really good there! WOOHOO!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you! I'm excited but not letting myself get excited at the same time :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. B, great chart and so glad the clomid is working this cycle. Fabulous! Are you getting any bloodwork done during the 2WW?


----------



## Mrs.B.

No Daisy, they don't want to monitor me, so I just go back after my 3 rounds then do day 21 bloods x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Jchic your chart looks great too!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ah, well it's very good you are temping then Mrs. B, so that you can confirm ovulation. I was talking to another lady on here who did Clomid (she now has a son!) and she said that she wasn't ovulating that well on 50 mg and her CD 21 bloodwork showed marginal progesterone - they upped her to 100 mg and her progesterone went way up, and she conceived. The good news is that it looks like you definitely ovulated this cycle, so 50 mg might be just perfect! Hope this is IT!


----------



## ttc_lolly

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Ok found mine from a few months back but here you go hun

Thanks for that hun :thumbup:

Hoping mine shows a high soon as my sticks are pretty similar to your highs. OPK's are slowly getting darker too!


----------



## DaisyQ

Tcc sorry I never posted sticks! I was pooped from yoga! On my high sticks, the estrogen line slowly fades out. Hope you peak soon! 

Had a long chat with my friend who referred me to the re I'm seeing. It was good to talk to her, and very reassuring, but I feel now that I should perhaps be a little more aggressive as I am 34 and want more than one child. I may look into iui and or Clomid for next cycle.


----------



## jchic

Daisy! Use femara, less side effects than clomid. Ask doc abt it.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Daisy :) which line shows estrogen? I thought they were just like OPKs! One line a control, the other a test!

Here's my CBFM stick & OPK from yesterday;
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/71f0c883.jpg

I thought that would have least been a high but obviously not!?

I've never heard of femara. Is it similar to clomid but less side effects?


----------



## DaisyQ

That looks like a peak to me!! Why is your monitor saying low? Do you have any other fertility signs? EWCM? 

The dark thick line on the right is the estrogen line. The other line is the LH line. When I get a LH line like that it's usually a peak. Can you try an opk to cross check?


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Ladies!
Sorry I've been MIA today - just feeling super yucky. PMDD is kicking up, so far just super bloated, constipated and retaining fluids. Feeling tired and sluggish, backache, crampy and headache - no crazy mood swings yet.. so that's a plus. One really weird thing that happened today was that I got really lightheaded this morning and had to lay back down. My blood pressure just dropped when I got up.. that doesn't usually happen with my PMDD but who knows. 

Jchic - Only a few more dayssss!! Then you'll know if AF is showing her ugly face or if you get a new addition!! Very excited for you! 

Daisy - Hopefully after your HSG - the increased fertility rate will help you not need to consider IUI or drugs :) I'm going to go back to the Dr and probably move ahead with IUI (Even though my test scared me off a bit LOL) ---- if this isn't our lucky cycle!!! 

Creative - your boxer is GORGEOUS!! 

TTC - I haven't taken any pics of my sticks but that one looks like you will be getting a high soon!! Last month, I had a stick like that on a low day and then the next day went right to peak. Maybe BD tonight if you can?

I wish I could be as consistent as you ladies with charting!! It's so neat... but my sleep schedule revolves around DH's shift work.


----------



## Emmylou90411

Hi Ladies i ve been using cbfm for three months. I always have had a peak but this month im on day 11 of highs and still no peak! any advice welcome xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow really? Well my monitor has stayed low :( and today is exactly the same.

Here's my OPK from last night;

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/1616b843.jpg

My test stick from this morning is the same to that of yesterdays and a few previous days too. Completely confused x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Emmylou90411 said:


> Hi Ladies i ve been using cbfm for three months. I always have had a peak but this month im on day 11 of highs and still no peak! any advice welcome xxx

Welcome Emmylou :hi:

No advice hun, but I'm sure one of these lovely ladies can help :) x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome Emmylou, sorry I can't help you as my monitor doesn't like me! 

AFM, my temp dropped a little today :( little bit disheartened to be honest x


----------



## jchic

Hey all! Good morning :)

Ttc- yes, femara is like the lighter version of clomid :)
Em- welcome! R u temping? Do u usually ovulate around the same time each month? Ur 

peak will come soon i bet! My monitor missed my peak completely this month but i got + opks. 

Dutch- awww i hope u feel better soon! When is af due?

Daisy, creative, mrs b, hAppy and dawn- how r u guys?

Afm- 10dpo and not much to report. Slight bachaches on and off and still dizzy. Af due tues and praying so hard that she stays away. Will test if she is late


----------



## DaisyQ

Tcc that opk is negative, which is reassuring that your surge is yet to come. The reason I said it looked peak is because the estrogen line is dark and there is a clear LH line. For me, I don't get much of an LH line at ALL until I peak. Some women have higher LH all the time. Anyway, when you experience your estrogen surge, the line that is closest to the end of the stick with the "chipped" corner will start to fade out and become paler and washed out. That will be your high. Then, the LH line will become more prominent, and the estrogen line will fade back in - that will be your peak. What CD are you? do you know when you ovulate usually? I think your highs and peak are yet to come. 

Emmy, how long are your cycles usually? Are the regular? Do you know what day you usually o? Some women o later than others - it usually happens between cd 10-20. I have o'ed on cd 18 and 17. I didn't get a high until cd 15. Don't worry, you still have time. The time before ovulation can vary month to month. 

Jchic, chart looks amazing! Hope that temp stays up tomorrow. 

Mrs b, that dip is not a huge one, and you are still in it. Even if this is not the cycle, at least we've got you ovulating!

Mrs Dutch, hope you feel better soon and AF stays away. 

Dawnlouise, how are you lady? Creative? 

Nothing to report here. Nervous for Monday.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks for that Daisy :thumbup: will just keep waiting and hope I get a surge. I only have 5 sticks left to test with this cycle :( so hopefully it'll come before then.

EDIT: I am CD21, (20 according to CBFM but AF came the afternoon before). x


----------



## DaisyQ

Fx for you. If not, just BD every other day until AF, or keep doing opks. GL!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

TTC - your estrogen line is on the left and the LH is on the right. (in my photo, we took a picture of our sticks in opposite directions, so the line towards the tip) Your estrogen line will fade out while your LH line gets darker and I usually peak when I barely have an estrogen line at all and my LH line is the only dark line on the stick. Right now your estrogen line is still pretty dark so it looks like you have a few days to go still.

Temps looking nice Jchic!! Excited for you to test hun!!

Emmylou - are you using a new box of sticks this month? I know every time I use a new box it changes things slightly, I either get more or less highs with each box I use so the highs change when in my cycle, so if I get only 1 high than it will obviously not be seen until right before I o. This last box I had I would get 5 highs before o so I would get my high super early in the cycle.

Mrs. B - when do you think you will test???

AFM - nothing new, this is the blah side of ttc, still waiting for the :witch: to leave, just spotting now so she is on her way out. Hopefully will be gone in a day or 2 then I will start on my grapefruit juice!! :happydance: Never thought I'd be excited to drink that stuff :haha: I'm not using the monitor this cycle so probably going to start doing OPKs on Wednesday (CD10)...that is if they arrive by then :growlmad: If not I will have to pick up a couple at the dollar store.


----------



## jchic

Dont be nervous Daisy! Promise it will be quick. You will wince for a few minutes then all done!
Mrs B- ur not out yet! Temp is still way above coverline.

Im sooooo nervous. Ugh.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I know its got a few ponts of degree to drop yet but I think this is the start of the downward slope. I think I am tempeted to test Tuesday if no AF by then.

When are you testing Jchic? Weird how you've had 4 temps the same...


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Welcome Emmylou ...... i was looking at the sticks that were posted on here and my peak or high sticks never look like the one's posted, guess everyone is different 

Hello everyone else, hope you are all well. I am still bored in the 2ww and am being a really grumpy so and so today, god knows why, as nothing has annoyed me...... oh well, no symptoms to report

Dawn xx


----------



## DaisyQ

My sticks look just like Creatives...


----------



## DaisyQ

Sorry you are grumpy DL. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

OMG ladies I'm freeking out, come see my pics on my journal, would love your opinion xx


----------



## DaisyQ

MRS. B IS PREGNANT!!!!! WOOOOHOOOO! It was about TIME we got a BFP on here! So happy for you!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay :happydance: you beat me too it Daisy, I was out getting some tea. Got Curry :)

So excited!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC03762.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance: yay Mrs B so pleased for you :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## jchic

OMGGGGGG!!!!! Congratulations!!!! Woohooooooooo so exciting! What dpo is this for u? Amazing! So happy :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. B - question - was DH's SA all normal or did you even get that tested? Just curious! And did you do anything different or special? Stay lying down, elevate hips etc.?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Ladies :happydance:

I'm 10 DPO and this was evening urine!!! I'm amazed!

Hubs is due to get his SA back any day now! I guess he's fine :haha: He said to me, well if the results come back bad, I want some answers from you :haha: Of course he was joking xx


----------



## jchic

Such a huge blessing for you Mrs B. Amazing! Absolutely over the moon for you! Hopefully us girls can follow in ur footsteps :)
Im 10dpo and crampy today. Trying to hold onto faith :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good Luck Jchic, when will you test? x


----------



## jchic

AF due tuesday so probably weds or thurs if she doesnt come ! 
What lucky cycle was this for you? Tell us ALL ur symptoms! Xxoo


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow what an amazing BFP Mrs. B :yipee: congratulations!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm unsure of how many cycles I had as I didn't start tracking until after 8 months of no luck, we were trying 1 year 2 months.

Looking at my chart heres what I've had..

Full boobs over ovulation, this helped me realise that something was different this month and I actually ovulated!

3dpo - Metalic taste
5dpo onwards - pressure in lower abdomen
6dpo and 9dpo - very sharp stabbing pain
6dpo - Sick when applied to much pressure to stomach (trying to get to bag in passenger footwell of car)
8dpo - Cramps and Backache (thought I was on way to AF)
9dpo - full boobs, extreamley tired
10dpo - nipples looked different this morning, and itchy boobs

Haha, sounds loads, didnt seem that much when putting on my chart!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

mrs B-this makes me happy! congrats! Please stay on our forum so we can see how you're doing! xxx
<3
hopeful


----------



## jchic

Hopeful, did u get af or no?

Mrs B its abt some bfps started happening! Happy and mrs b! Woohoooo


----------



## hopefulhoney

hey jchic! Yup, she arrived four days ago so my monitor is on CD3. It's already practically gone now so I'm hoping I ovulate again this cycle and that last cycle wasn't just a once-off miracle! Here's to hoping! 

How are you jchic? any signs/symptoms? Are you feeling any different? Fingers crossed for you!
xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OH MY!!!! Had a sad day today but nice to come in here and see this, HUGE Congrats to you Mrs. B!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Creative, sorry to hear you had a sad day... would you like to share with us? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks everyone :) I'm sp excited I've hardly slept :haha:

:hugs: Creative, hope your ok xx


----------



## Emmylou90411

Massive Congratulation Mrs B!!!!! wonderful news!

I normally ovulate on CD17-18. I am now CD 20 and still gerting high readings! I also track my bbt and according to that and FF I ovulated CD 17 this month. CBFM has always pucked up on my peaks in the 5 months i have used it. Do you ladies suggest I keep going this month with cbfm or go with my bbt being correct?

thanks


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

It's in my journal, I don't want to bring this room down. Keep the happiness in here for Mrs. B - she deserves it so much!


----------



## jchic

Creativ- Ibwill certainly pray today for him :) xxoo

How is everyone today? Im totally down. Temp started to dip. Had cramps yesterday, nothing so far today but she is on her way. Trying to have faith but its so freaking hard. I feel like this is NEVER going to happen. Its scary. Im just so out of it and depressed. I realky believed I concieved this month. Guess she will be here tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Emmylou90411

Sorry to hear your feeling down try stay positive xx


----------



## jchic

My appt with the RE is tomorrow night so I want to tell him my plan of action is:

I want 1 more cycle of IUI but triggered so it induces O. Then maybe 1 more cycle of that or unmedicated IUI. Then if by 2 more cycles that doesnt happen- IVF. My insurance covers it at 100% so might as well. Ugh.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: Jchic...that temp is still way above coverline, a tiny dip like that means nothing hun. Try to stay positive, its not over yet babe! I've seen lots of charts on FF where temp dropped like always when AF was due and then shot back up again. I am not loosing faith for you hun!


----------



## Emmylou90411

hey how log have you been ttc x


----------



## jchic

Next cycle will be 7. You? 

Mrs B- we can officially call u pregopants! Lolol. U knpw I love that saying! Wooohooooo! :) how r u going to tell ur family?! Details!


----------



## Emmylou90411

This is our 6th month. Its so fustrating all the waiting and disappointment each month x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Took me 1 year 2 month, you ladies will get there soon ;) you too can be called preggopants :haha:

I'm egging (pun intended) you ladies on, I'm not going anywhere lol. 

I honestly don't know how to tell them, or when to tell them! I'd like to tell our parents early but whether we should or not I don't know!


----------



## Emmylou90411

Thanks Mrs B your wonderful news gives me hope. x


----------



## jchic

I agree with Emmy- you totally give us hope. We have to have FAITH :)

B- did u call doc? What happens next?


----------



## Emmylou90411

We just need to stay positive!! have any of you not had a peak but still had a thermal shift?


----------



## Mrs.B.

You will get there hunnies :) I have faith in you all! 

Its Sunday here so Docs not open until tomorrow, but I will be on the phone to them in the morning! I don't think they see you until 8 weeks! So got a while yet. I will phone and see what they say. I don't think they test as if you have done a HPT they are so accurate they don't test again from what I've heard my friends say


----------



## Mrs.B.

Emmy, I didn't peak xx


----------



## Emmylou90411

is that you didnt peak the month you got your bfp or never peaked xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Never, well once back in september but I don't think that was correct as AF didnt come until way to late after so I couldn't have ovulated xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. B, again a huge congratulations! 

Jchic, let's see what your temp does tomorrow ok?? I know the pattern is similar to last month, so I can see why you are upset. I think going to the re might be a good thing as he may have some other ideas of what to try, or further diagnostic testing. if there is an issue, I wonder if it might be implantation related? 

Emmy, can you link your charts? Go to FF and click on share to get the code, then copy and past to code into your b&b signature. The CBFM is not fail proof and missed Jchic and mrs b's peak this month and also almost missed mine and creatives. Dont mix sticks from different boxes together btw. 

Creative, I'm sorry to hear about your friend. :-(. Thoughts are with him and you. 

Dl, how are you feeling today?

Nothing going here. Went to an engagement party last night where the bride to be is pregnant (by accident). Genuinely happy for her, but it was a bit hard. Also feeling scared like it might never happen. Also, our insurance covers 90% of fertility treatments up to a 10k maximum, but worried since one cycle of IVF is like 14k. We will try other things first, but don't think we will be able to afford prolonged treatment. Hoping we won't need it but scared we will.


----------



## Emmylou90411

Hope this works here is my chart for this month

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, looks to me like you probably o'ed. Were you bding?? Are you also tracking cm? If you have dried up or cm is creamy, you probably o'ed.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thats a tidy little chart you have! I'd agree x


----------



## Emmylou90411

Thanks ladies, Yes we have been every other day whilst I have had highs Im just confused as my cbfm is on its 11th high day and no peak yet x


----------



## jchic

I agree Daisy- I want to ask for a trigger iui then ivf as we have nothing to lose. All tests show no issues with ovulation or anything. Tubes open etc so I also think it can be implantation related. Will ask him what they do for that tomorrow. 
Trying to have faith she stays away. No spotting which is good. Seems lp is getting better, must be due to thyroid meds!

Got a mani today so feel better. :) xxoo to u all!


----------



## DaisyQ

Emmy, sometimes the monitor can miss your LH surge - that's why no peak. It happens sometimes - it's not foolproof. Your temps are the best indication you O'ed. The monitor just helps give you advance warning.


----------



## Emmylou90411

Thanks Daisyq I guess I will just have to wait now
and see if af appears fingers crossed she doesnt xx


----------



## DaisyQ

FX for you!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Ladies!
My gosh I feel like I've missed SO much!! 
First...
A HUGE CONGRATS TO YOU MRS B!! That is super exciting!! I hope there's more BFPs to follow soon!!

Emmy - Welcome!! I think it's normal to not O 1-2 cycles a year - maybe this is an annovulatory cycle for you? But temping is always the best way to have the clearest picture of what your body is doing. 

Jchic - You're not out yet girly!! I have everything all crossed that AF stays away!! Cheer up! 

Daisy - I think we all know the bittersweet feeling all too well of when a friend gets pregnant while we've been ttc for a while. It's so hard not to be jealous!! My DH says he even gets jealous when any of our friends announce pregnancy, have a baby, ect. 

Creative - I will keep him in my thoughts! You as well :)

As for me, I've still had an upset stomach all weekend. Still bloated but now my constipation has turned to the runs.. ick. I'm noticing I'm a bit edgy today. I had a dream last night that I got a BFP... hope it comes true!


----------



## Emmylou90411

Hi Mrs Dutch fingers crossed for you bfp soon! And thanks for the advice. Would you believe the cbfm that is saying still high fertility or would you go with bbt and fertility friend? x


----------



## jchic

EmMy- i didnt get a peak this cycle but i def ovulated as I got pos oPks and charted. Maybe use bbt and opks as a back up to cbfm :)

Dutch- hope u feel better hun! I hope af stays farrrr awayy from u! 

Have a long list for RE including nk cell testing. I will get to the bottom of this lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Another question from me (can't you tell the CBFM confuses the hell out of me :haha:) - are you REALLY not supposed to mix tests from different packs? 

Only reason I ask is I need 20 per cycle, but my first cycle using the CBFM gave me incorrect readings (gave me a peak on CD11 followed by 2 high's) and it only asked for 10 tests out of a pack of 20. That cycle was 41 days long. Fast forward to my new cycle and I've had to purchase a new box of 20 to use but I still have the 10 left over from last cycle :wacko: seems like such a waste to not use them x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

hi ttc-lolly, i always mixed sticks from my packs and in the 5 months i have been using the monitor i have never had a problem (that said last month i did not get a peak but i think it was a cycle where i did not ovulate as my cycle was really long and weird), this cycle i used mixed packs and it was fine (i got a peak). Like you, my cycles are long so one pack does not normally do, but two packs are too much xxx


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Emmy - I agree with Jchic. Use cbfm as a back up to bbt and ff. 

Lolly- I have always just kept using my open box until it was gone. I've never missed a peak, though last month I went from low to peak - but it wasn't a month I started a new box. I guess it just depends. If you are having some issues with the monitor then maybe try to stick with the same box? But that can get super expensive.


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic! Like that temp today!!! Are you going to test??


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks for the advice ladies :thumbup: well CD23 and still low, if the monitor only requests 20 tests per cycle it means I have another 3 sticks left :( don't think I'll see any change, my OPK's seem to be getting lighter.

jchic - :test: hehe!


----------



## happyh29

JCHIC- pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeassssssssssssse test!!!!!! please please please please?!!!

hope your all well ladies, i have another scan today at 5.30 pm. bit nervous but trying not to think about it, doing housework while i wait!! sickness is bearable so im happy but am slowly getting fatter which im not so happy about !!!

lots of love we have internet issues so its brief messages on my phone at the moment. will keep in touch, good luck to you all

xxx


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is good today :) what is going on with everyone?
ttc - dont worry about not getting a peak! I didnt get on this cycle and Mrs B go prego without a peak, so dont stress. Sometimes I think the way we track things are kinda bloodhoundish! We can drive ourselves mad! I know I do :) LOL

I dont want to test just yet. I tested yesterday and it was a BFN so IF and that is a HUGE IF, AF doesnt show her face, I will test over the weekend. I had horrible cramps on 10DPO and although they are gone, I think it was either AF letting me know shes on her way, OR if by the grace of GOD, possibly implantation, so a + wouldnt show up just yet anyway. I was going to test, then I found this article which led me to not want to:

An early positive pregnancy test becomes positive only after the fertilized egg has first implanted into the uterus and then sent enough amounts of hCG, human chorionic gonadotropin, the pregnancy hormone, into your blood stream and from there into the urine.

Home pregnancy test Blood pregnancy test

Implantation, when the fertilized egg implants into the endometrium, happens about a week after ovulation (range: 6-12 days), and it takes another 3-4 days after implantation (9-16 dpo: days after ovulation) for the blood pregnancy test to first become positive, followed 2-3 days later by the early positive pregnancy urine test, the home pregnancy test (HPT).

Blood Pregnancy test: If you are pregnant then the blood pregnancy test is usually positive within 3-4 days after implantation or about 9-10 days after fertilization and ovulation.
Urine (Home HPT) Pregnancy Test: The early positive urine pregnancy test will usually not become positive until 2-3 days after the blood test, and in most women until a missed period or about a week after implantation. Many manufacturers of urine pregnancy tests want you to believe that the urine test is usually positive before a missed period, but only about 25% of pregnant women will test positive with the HPT 2 days before a missed period, and about 40% the day before the missed period.


My appt with the RE is tonight and I literally have a folder worth of questions, hahahaha


----------



## DaisyQ

You are going to wait until the weekend?? No.... really??? :haha: I would not have that kind of self control.

I have read the same thing - BUT - I have also read that if you have elevated temps for 3 days longer than usual - you are probably pregnant. Today is day one of elevated temp longer than usual. I think that if AF has not arrived by Wednesday - TEST! I have read SO much on this topic. I think the consensus is that blood test will be + 2-3 days after implantation, and HPT 2-3 days after that. So... 4-6 days after implantation you might get a +.


----------



## jchic

You are seriously like my doctor, Dr. Daisy! New nickname. Do you take Cigna? LOL.
Ok, so break this down with me just in case af doesnt come. So on 10DPO, Saturday, in the afternoon I had HORRIBLE cramps only on my right side (which is where I O'd from). I was in Homegoods and literally was like wincing. That night, totally went away. No cramps yesterday or today. Some dull pressure, etc. My CP keeps changing. Sometimes wayyyy high I cant find it, sometimes right in the middle so I am not going by that. 
So, IF I implanted on Sat, then an HPT should work by Weds or Thurs, right? I also know that they say that sometimes implantation occurs over 24-48 hours, is this true?

I am praying this is it....but we shall see!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Dawn - what CD are you hun? Please get a ticker!!!! :)

Jchic - loving your temp this morning hun, praying this is it for you!!!

Sorry I have been MIA lately...I had a very hard and sad weekend. Still feeling sad today but know he is in a far better place now. Its just hard when this hits so totally unexpected and to someone my own age! My heart is just broken! Not even caring much about ttc or anything else atm :cry:


----------



## DaisyQ

I think implantation is a process, yes. But the most important part is just the egg (uh sorry, embryo!) attaching to the wall and sticking there. If you are prego, I think you would get a positive by Wednesday or Thursday, yes. The other thing (and this sounds HORRIBLE), is that I would keep testing because even if it ends up being a chemical (FX it WON'T), then that is useful information to have. It is important to know if you get any sort of BFP, you know? So I wouldn't wait until the weekend - if AF is not here by then - you won't even have to test! You'll be prego! If it were me, I'd test again tomorrow or Wednesday. And it really seems like FRER is the best. Mrs. B was using a 10 miu cheapie, supposed to be the MOST sensitive, and it barely showed 2 lines and she got such a dark line on the FRER.


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, I cross posted with you. It sounds from your post that he passed? I am so sorry, love. :-( Some times these terribly sad things just happen and it seems so pointless you know? Very sad that he was so young and with a young family. :-( I always try to feel like things happen for reason (even if maybe they don't) - it just makes me feel better, like it's all part of some bigger plan that we don't know. :hugs: It's scary though isn't it? Life is so precarious.


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Creative, I cross posted with you. It sounds from your post that he passed? I am so sorry, love. :-( Some times these terribly sad things just happen and it seems so pointless you know? Very sad that he was so young and with a young family. :-( I always try to feel like things happen for reason (even if maybe they don't) - it just makes me feel better, like it's all part of some bigger plan that we don't know. :hugs: It's scary though isn't it? Life is so precarious.

Creative - I completely agree with Daisy. I am so sorry for the loss of your friend....there really arent words that offer comfort when someone so young passes. Please remember that God has a plan for all of us, and sometimes there is no way we can understand his plan. Know that God is good, and that your friend is in a place where he is healthy, and in peace. His family and yours are in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> I think implantation is a process, yes. But the most important part is just the egg (uh sorry, embryo!) attaching to the wall and sticking there. If you are prego, I think you would get a positive by Wednesday or Thursday, yes. The other thing (and this sounds HORRIBLE), is that I would keep testing because even if it ends up being a chemical (FX it WON'T), then that is useful information to have. It is important to know if you get any sort of BFP, you know? So I wouldn't wait until the weekend - if AF is not here by then - you won't even have to test! You'll be prego! If it were me, I'd test again tomorrow or Wednesday. And it really seems like FRER is the best. Mrs. B was using a 10 miu cheapie, supposed to be the MOST sensitive, and it barely showed 2 lines and she got such a dark line on the FRER.

Yes, I used the FRER yesterday but I will test Weds or Thurs for sure.


----------



## happyh29

creative ,

im so sorry hon. I missed your post as having to read these on my phone and its not the best size screen and keeps crashing. I dont know what to say apart from im here if you need to talk at any time. lots of love sweetheart 
xxxx


----------



## Emmylou90411

Creative I hope you are ok sending you lots of love x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Firstly, Creative, so sorry :hugs:



DaisyQ said:


> And it really seems like FRER is the best. Mrs. B was using a 10 miu cheapie, supposed to be the MOST sensitive, and it barely showed 2 lines and she got such a dark line on the FRER.

I agree, I took another cheapie this morning at 12 dpo and still barely visable, better that at 10 by not much. xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC03770.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DaisyQ

It's clear! FRER are the best!


----------



## jchic

Daisy - your HSG is today right?! ohhhhhh good luck girl! I will be thinking about you! Its quick, I PROMISE and its just pinches for a few seconds. You will be nice and relieved when you see your clear tubes!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchickie. Yes - it's at 3pm. eek.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck Daisy xx


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Jchickie. Yes - it's at 3pm. eek.

Deep breathes - it will be over in flash! I expect a FULL report Doctor Daisy as soon as you get back!


----------



## DaisyQ

Haha - OK, OK! I think they make me sit in the waiting room for 30 minutes afterward to ensure that I am Ok, so I'll update you then. LOL.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Daisy, I can't wait to hear whats going on with you! Update sooooon!

Jchic, what happened on the weekend? Did you test? Did I miss a posting?

Creative, I am so sorry hun. Thank goodness there IS a kingdom that cannot be shaken.

AFM: I am on CD5. I started on grapefruit juice and I feel 'moist' (TMI-sorry!) for the first time in my life. Not sure if it has anything to do with CM or if it's the end of AF but I am excited about that! I am waiting with bated breath to see if I will ovulate this month.
My best friend is pregnant -22 weeks and is starting to show. She wants to go shopping with me for baby stuff which I know will be hard but I can't tell you the peace I am feeling about the future. I am trusting that no matter what, I am in God's hands. I pray the same for all of you... don't worry, I ask for your BFP's too :)

Keep the news coming!
Love,
hopeful


----------



## jchic

hey hopeful! let me know how the grapefruit goes. Creative raved about it so I am excited to try it should I get AF. I am sure you will ovulate, you are on the right track now so this is great news!

I did test, but it was a BFN. Temp is still up and no AF, so hoping and praying that the Lord blesses me with a BFP....I hope he blesses ALL of us! 

Are you trying anything different this cycle?


----------



## DaisyQ

I just downed two advil. I'm going to take another one in about 30 minutes with 1/2 a vicodin. I am going to head out soon. Will give an update in a couple hours.


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> I just downed two advil. I'm going to take another one in about 30 minutes with 1/2 a vicodin. I am going to head out soon. Will give an update in a couple hours.

I PROMISE it wont hurt that much. ok, good luck...keep us posted from waiting room!

I will update after my RE appt tonight!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh yeah! Definitely want to hear what your doc says about autoimmune issues, implantation issues and LP length. Ask him about progesterone supplementation!

Watch, you are going to go with a huge list of questions and you'll make follow up appointments, and you'll get your bfp later this week.


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm in the waiting room, trying to stay entertained, and found this. 

https://foodonmydog.tumblr.com/

Dog lovers, enjoy!


----------



## Mrs.B.

That poor dog doesn't look amused!:haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

I thought that was hilarious! How does this person get the dog to sit still??


----------



## Mrs.B.

Obviously a very tolerant staffy! lol


----------



## jchic

HAHA, such a cute blog....my dog would eat everything off of her head, she would literally flip it up in the air and eat it, hahahaha


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Oh yeah! Definitely want to hear what your doc says about autoimmune issues, implantation issues and LP length. Ask him about progesterone supplementation!
> 
> Watch, you are going to go with a huge list of questions and you'll make follow up appointments, and you'll get your bfp later this week.

FROM YOUR LIPS TO GODS EARS!

[-o&lt;


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thank you all so much for your kind words, it really means so much to have you all in my life. Each and every one of you are a blessing!! XO

Daisy I can't wait to hear how you made out, I imagine its all over by now, hope you are feeling ok hun :hugs:

Jchic - this is your month hun!!!! :witch: you will stay away from her you hear!! :jo:

Wow Mrs. B - I guess the FRER are pretty amazing, makes me wonder why they say they only pick up 25 mIu or higher...and the cheapies 10mIu, clearly one of them is wrong! Shame I just ordered a bunch of cheapies too :dohh:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

hopefulhoney said:


> Thank goodness there IS a kingdom that cannot be shaken.

Amen to that!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, 

Hope your all okay. CD25 for me (and day 7 of 2ww) no symptoms to report - unless being a grumpy arse all weekend and sleepy counts (but seriously i reckon i was just being grumpy because i could, and i am sleepy because its busy at work and i have not been sleeping well.) - creative, i don't have a ticker as my cycle length changes each month 

Off to bed shortly, left Dh downstairs on his ipad....... he is beggining to forget what sex is like LOL..... since during the 2ww i just have not been in the mood which is odd for me, but again busy at work and tired.... it's not good. I suggested morning lovin to Dh and he was not keen LOL, he likes his bed.... he is a night owl wheras i am an early to bed, early to rise sort of person.

anyway, night night..... 

hope everyone else is okay

Dawn


----------



## DaisyQ

It's over! It was pretty painful, like one big, long, horrible AF cramp, but then it was over. My tubes are clear and uterus looks good. The radiologist was SO nice, I loved him. He reminded me of my grandpa, in a nice way, not a creepy way. He was probably in his 70s, and just so sweet to me. They put a pillow under my butt that he called the "tushy cushy." How cute is he?? After it was over, he was telling me how I would be feeling and giving me instructions and at the end he goes, "and one more thing - send me a baby picture in November!". He also told me that my fertility doctor is responsible for 3 of his grandchildren. So I'm feeling really good about my re right about now! 

Feel fine now except for the occasional twinge. I'm spotting some, but not too bad I dont think.


----------



## jchic

RE appt went well. He def snapped me bsck into reality and made me realize just how obsessed Ive become with ttc. Next 3 cycles we will do iui with trigger and he doesnt believe i will need ivf. Said i really am seeking help way early. Doing cd3 bloods if af comes :) 

Xxoo


----------



## jchic

Creative- that old lady emoction is hilarious hahahahaaaa


----------



## DaisyQ

Glad your appointment well well Jchic. I'm glad you feel like you have more perspective on TTC. You are young yet (30, right??), and have some time to see if you will conceive naturally, and so far there is nothing to indicate you won't. You are ovulating all on your own, the femara can only help, tubes are clear, and DH has a great SA.

What did he say about all your questions? Killer cells, implantation issues, LP length, etc.? 

Will you do femera again next cycle (if you need to)? I too think IUI should work for you, since tubes are clear and DH has a great SA... 

My parents have been away and I was emailing with my mom a bit today. I haven't been telling her too much because I feel like my parents (my dad in particular, who is actually a doctor) think I am getting crazy and obsessive too and I'm sure he thinks it's absurd for us to be seeing a RE at this point. I think my mom is more concerned - she was actually advising me to freeze my eggs a few years ago before I met DH! And she's the one that brought up acupuncture. ANYWAY, I gave them the report on my HSG, and my mom said that my dad says, RELAX. UGH! If I hear one more person say RELAX I think my head will explode. It seriously makes me crazy to hear that. The people who say that clearly have NO idea what it's like to try to achieve the most important thing in the world, only to spin your wheels uselessly month after month, with no idea why it's not working or when it might finally work. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## jchic

He aaid when i asked abt that (killer cells etc) "when I hear hooves I look for horses, not zebras. Lets take it one step at a time. Stop researchinG on the internet and nk activated cells are very rare. Less than 5 women in 1,000 have it and no concrete research to show they prevent anything. Only on the recurring loss side. "
That was what he said verbatim lol. He did say our chance are abt 10% each month bc i am 30. He said I will be happy and pregnant soon but i hsve only been trying 6 months and its wayyy too early. Yes femara with trigger and he said my lp is totally normal but with iui they do progesterone pills anyway. 

I hear u Daisy! Im done with the "relax" bit too! but honestly, i do need to cool it. He was great and soooooo thorough but he was right. I have become crazed lol and i am counting myself out after only 6 months which is ridiculous :)


----------



## jchic

So glad ur tubes r open! Ur gonna be fertile myrtle now :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I cannot WAIT to see your temp tomorrow!


----------



## DaisyQ

Did you go to RMA by any chance? Glad the doc put you more at ease.


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hiya Ladies!
I've been checking in from my phone today - haven't gotten onto the computer (so I'm sorry if I've missed a few things :))
Jchic - your temps look amazing!! I can't wait to see what happens this week! I'm glad your appointment went well. I'm going to make mine for next Monday. 
Creative - I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Lots of hugs to you sweetie xo 
Daisy - so glad your test went well! Now your tubes are nice and clear!

Afm... Still fighting whatever bug is ripping through me. Ugh. Really bad cramps today, really hot.. Especially at night. I feel out this month.. Just a feeling.


----------



## jchic

I was going to do rma but went to an RE my obgyn and friend reccomended. He has an office in fair lawn and nyc. Named dr rabin. 
Temps plummeted todAy, this one is hard to swallow :(
No af yet or spotting so my lp has improved alot so thts good news. Just want her to show so I can get my cd3 bloodwork and move on to iui with trigger and progesterone. Trying to stay positive. It will happen, just not now. Maybe God doesnt want me prego and moving in March when we close on the house?! Lol

How are u all today? Updates? Dawn hpws the 2ww? Dutch? Daisy and creative?


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh! Jchickie... I am SO sorry. That really blows, :-(. Hoping she stays away and temp recovers tomorrow, but I agree, looks like she's on her way. 

Keep that head up. You are now in good hands. You'll. Try the iui now with the additional meds, and if that doesn't work after 2-3 cycles, then you move on to IVF. You will be pregnant SOON. so did this doc recommend any further testing, or just keep trying with the iui?


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. Dutch, hope you feel better soon. 

A high in the monitor for me. I've had some EWCM, but can't BD, because dh is out of town. He comes back tomorrow night. Just hoping I do O extra early. Wondering it it will happen on cd 15 again. Getting acupuncture on Friday - wonder if that will have any effect?


----------



## jchic

He is doing day 3 bloods day 21 bloods and other testing. He is reviewing the actual film from the hsg and says he will do additional testing if needed. I kept bringing up ivf and he was like " listen, ur insurance covers unlimited ivf at 100% so consider urself very lucky but its invasive and u wont need it. Its an oPtion yes for later. U shouldnt even be doing iui yet!". Hes doing iui with femara, trigger and progesterone pills. No hpts or temping, just blood beta test. 3 xs then discussion abt ivf. He also is very conservative and only puts in 1 egg during ivf to ensure no multiples. Dh loved him and was like " see crazy, stop worrying. We shldve come to him a year from now. But we r here and will get pregnant. " lol

Are u excited for accupuncture?????!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes! Very excited! 

Sounds similar to my appointment. The doc said it was appropriate for us be there considering our ages and length of time trying, and ordered the most relevant tests, but was also like, get off the Internet, and thought I was cookoo for bringing up LPD and LUFs and clotting disorders. I mean, we just want to know what's wrong so it can be fixed... anyway, it sounds like you have a good plan of action, and conservative is good! I think my guy puts back 2 embryos and freezes the rest. So strange! My friend tells me she's got an embryo residing on Madison avenue - and it's got a better address than she does!


----------



## happyh29

hey all,

daisy - fantastic news !! i bet now that weights off your mind you will fall preggo really quick. I dont in any way want to sound patronizing but i do agree that looking at the internet too much can be dangerous. I think its no coincidence the month i stopped doing any internet research, enjoyed small amounts of alcohol and stuff for xmas was the month i got my bfp. I think the lack of pressure rubbed off onto my OH as well

Jchic- dot give up hope. My temps didnt change until i had about two weeks of BFPS.

had brilliant news yesterday. Had another scan, dated at 8 weeks 2 days. Due sept the 8th. I could see a perfect little tiny baby with a heart beat!!! they have down graded my risk to normal and i am no longer under consultant care! I am so so grateful and pleased. im still not back on the the fish oil, its just awful with sickness. Thanks for all your support
xxxxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay happy that is great news!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ugh! Jchic I went to look at your chart and was so sad to see your temp drop hun, I hope its not the witch but hey if it is your LP is longer and that's a step in the right direction too!! FX for you hunny!!!

Happy so thrilled you got to see the heart beating, its the GREATEST thing in the world isn't it, next to feeling that little baby kick you :) I think your going to be ok...now get a baby ticker up in your siggy! :D

So glad your appt went well Daisy girl! Your fertile and ready to go! I can't believe you got a high on your monitor already! Was it this early last month too?? 

Mrs. Dutch - I hope this bug leaves you soon and you start to feel better hun! 

AFM - CD9 today, sippin on my first glass of grapefruit juice for this cycle. And going to poas (OPK) in 15 minutes! I haven't used OPKs in 3 years so I may need you girls to help me analyze them! I am thinking of doing them 9am and 9 pm, do you think that's good and I will be able to catch the surge if I do them 12 hours apart?


----------



## jchic

Happy, That is amazing news!!! YAY for the little bean :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Yep, got a high on CD 10 last month too! First month first high was CD 15, second month first high was CD 13, then CD 10, CD 10. Same box of sticks, the two months with CD 10 as my first high. 

I like your idea of doing two OPKs a day. I would maybe do the first one a little later? Like 10 or 11am, then do another one around 8pm? When I get a positive OPK, it's usually negative in the morning, positive in the afternoon (3ish), then MORE positive that night (8ish), and equally positive the following morning...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok, I can do 10am...not 11 as I have to leave to pick up Brayden at school by 10:40 and do not get back home until 11:25ish. But should I do 9am as I am not using the monitor this month so I don't have that to go by for the early AM. So you do 3 a day then Daisy? Should I? I don't want to miss my surge, what do you girls recommend?


----------



## jchic

Daisy - I asked the doc about heparin, baby aspirin, etc for my thyroid antibodies, and he said to me that he doesnt treat antibodies, because IF all T3, T4 and TSH are normal, then it for the most part doesnt interfere. He did say that if he does testing and I do need those things, that will be addressed, but as of right now, my tests that were less than 30 days ago show no need for it.
Did your RE test for that or not yet? I assume they do all those tests as needed. 

I cant shake how bummed I am. I was praying in the car on the way to work today and I was PISSED. I literally was like "Ok, so thanks for NOT helping me out this month. WHY are you punishing me?". I realized what an idiot I sounded like after I ranted. Its so hard to see this through sometimes. 
Last night I said the same thing to DH and he told me "You think we are not blessed? Do you know where your next meal is coming from? Do you have a rood over your head? Are you suffering from a disease or cancer? Consider yourself extremely blessed". It puts things into perspective but it is so hard sometimes to know that AF is on her way. No spotting anymore, she just shows the heck up when she wants, its BS! At least with spotting, I knew she was coming. I am really just ranting today....I am in the worst mood :( Angry and sad, and kind of hopeless.


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Ok, I can do 10am...not 11 as I have to leave to pick up Brayden at school by 10:40 and do not get back home until 11:25ish. But should I do 9am as I am not using the monitor this month so I don't have that to go by for the early AM. So you do 3 a day then Daisy? Should I? I don't want to miss my surge, what do you girls recommend?


I think you should do an AM test and a late afternoon test....you will catch your surge for sure. xo:thumbup:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awww jchic :hugs: Just know hun that God does not punish us. Infact he can only do good, all evil, lies, deception, all bad things come from Satan. Sometimes God will allow us to go through a trial or testing period to help us grow and learn. Know that in the end a blessing will follow. If its not this month its for a reason. God can see the big picture and he knows when the perfect time for you is, just wait patiently sweetheart. All good things come to those who wait. :hugs:

I know I am sure glad he's in charge and not me!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww, Jchic. I can hear your pain. 

Listen, the NOT spotting is a GOOD thing. According to all the books I am reading, spotting is not so great before AF and is suggestive of low progesterone. The book, Making Babies, has parts of chinese medicine in it, and in chinese medicine, they consider pre AF spotting to be not such a great sign. In chinese medicine, AF should start as a light flow, then become heavier, then ebb away, with some spotting at the end. 

As far as your thyroid, it sounds like it's being addressed with your meds. As far as everything else - further testing - it sounds like this guy wants to try IUI HIS way, with trigger and progesterone. If that fails, perhaps then you should lobby for further testing. My RE has ordered the basic tests only. As far as thyroid, he only tested TSH, not T3, T4. I'm going to ask about if further testing needs to be done to fully rule that out, as I am so low energy and cold all the time.

My sense is that these doctors aren't so into the testing, because no matter the results of the tests, they are going to recommend the same things anyway (meds, IUI then IVF). It's like a standard protocol. The books I've read have criticized that approach because there can be subtle things happening hormonally, or there could be an infection in the CM or semen, or you could have high levels of toxins (mercury) - there are all these reasons that could explain why it's not happening. It seems like few doctors are all that dedicated to determining the actual diagnosis, and focus more on treatment, and then if all the treatment fails, then they go back to square one and try to figure out what else could be going on. This probably works for them most of the time - people eventually get pregnant with IUI or meds, or IVF, but this is a very expensive and invasive way to get pregnant, especially if it can be avoided by fixing some underlying problem. It's so hard to know what to do, because you want to trust your doctor, he is the expert after all, but no one is infallible. 

As far as you feeling down, it's only natural jchic. Don't beat yourself up for feeling angry and sad. Just try to breathe and try to appreciate the small things. Your husband who sounds terrific! I will be just devastated if I can't get pregnant (but I know I will, and i know you will too), but the other day I watched this horribly sad movie, Blue Valentine, and it made me so grateful that I have a wonderful loving relationship, and honestly, if it doesn't happen, my love with DH is enough to sustain me.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

While spotting isn't ideal it will not keep you from getting pregnant. (If you have ruled out low progesterone) I have always spotted before AF and it didn't stop me from getting pregnant.


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, I think I know what your lesson through this is.... 1) let go of control - you don't have it and you need to find a way to let go, stop trying to control and be at peace and 2) be OK with whatever the outcome is and 3) have faith (and stop worrying so much). 

I am not religious, but I do believe that we are here to learn lessons. Have faith in the bounty of the universe and keep thinking positive. Keep visualizing what it is that you want, and have faith you will have it, and keep your focus on the outcome and not the day to day trials and tribulations - keep your eye on the prize and the big picture, and realize this is all part of your journey to get that baby.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and Creative, I think 10am is just perfect. If you are surging at 8 or 9am, you will still get a positive at 10am. 10am and again in the evening like 8pm. 

I do the monitor and 1 OPK a day in the afternoon or evening once I start getting highs. If I start to see it fade in, that's when I'm doing them more often. Like on CD 13 last cycle, I had a high on the monitor, I did an OPK that afternoon and it looked positive. I did another one that night and it was DEFINITELY positive. Then I did a few the next day too, since my monitor was still saying high, not peak.


----------



## jchic

You are right. I do need to let go of the control....I research everything to a fault. Where I literally think I am a doctor. When we were there yesterday and left, DH felt SO confident because the Re took his time and explained everything and answered all my questions. I should have left confident too, but I left thinking I knew more than him about things. I have to learn that the internet is not medical school, haha. I also need to just relinquish the control and relax....that is why I am not temping this month....just going to take it day by day. Thanks for the cheering up ladies. I seriously dont know what I would do without you all. xoxoxo


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

You are not going to temp this month?? :shock: How ever will we stalk you?! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> You are not going to temp this month?? :shock: How ever will we stalk you?! :haha:

Haha! I KNOW! I am going through stalking withdrawal with you Creative because I went to look at your chart to see what reading you got on the monitor! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Soooo... I was examining my monitor stick just now, and I've got a bit of a LH line going... it looks more "advanced" than my CD 10 stick from last month (YES, I am collecting my sticks! cookoo! :wacko:)

I bet I will O even earlier this month, my guess is CD 14. We'll see I guess. I wish DH would get his A$$ back into town already! Sheesh! How are we going to make a baby if we don't BD before O???


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: I collect the sticks from month to month to compare days too! So your not alone in the looney house :rofl: Its 10am off to poas :D


----------



## jchic

HAHAHA! You too are stick collectors, hilarious! I think I will temp just to confirm O then stop....its really stressful to hope and pray your temp is up after that....so I am canning it after that, LOL. 

Hmmm, Daisy, that is awesome that you are moving up O! I wonder what it is?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

It was negative, obviously but I was surprised the line was darker than I thought it would be :shrug:

Here it is my first OPK in 3 years...I feel like an OPK virgin :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0070.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DaisyQ

Yep nego. I did one too, and it's negative but darker than the one I did a few days ago. Really think I will o early.

I think it's the b complex.


----------



## DaisyQ

Just hope it's not too early!! My guess is Friday or Saturday.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Well if I should o on Sunday than I think you'll likely fall on Saturday!


----------



## DaisyQ

Eek! We shall see. Can't believe it is almost o time again. Hate the 2ww already!


----------



## jchic

Ok, so just went to the bathroom and when I wiped there it was, some bright pink. Do I count this as CD1? Its not full flow yet, but its pinkish red. NOT brown


----------



## DaisyQ

Sorry Jchickie. I would just wait and see what the day brings. If there is enough flow for a pad/tampon, then it's CD1


----------



## jchic

:( No its just when I wipe, so I am putting it as spotting for now. 

I am nervous to do this cycle with femara though. I think my body needs a break! Or should I trust the doctors? I think maybe next cycle we will do a break and just a natural cycle if IUI doesnt work this time.

Going for CD3 BW on Friday


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow, I missed so much!

Daisy, Glad your all clear. Aww radiologist sounded so cute!! Hope hes right about you. Yay for your high, hopefully youll be ok on the bding

Jchic, glad you got a plan in place, sorry you feel bummed at the mo, but what an amazing DH you have!! Sorry about the spotting!! :hugs:

Mrs_Dutch, hope you feel better soon

Happy, so glad your scan went well, due just before my birthday. Amazing news that you have been downgraded :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

I think it's really up to you. Does this new doc prefer Femera over Clomid?

You could always do a natural cycle THIS cycle too. You can take as many breaks as you want, whenever you want. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. B! I love your new Avatar! AWESOME!


----------



## Mrs.B.

DaisyQ said:


> Mrs. B! I love your new Avatar! AWESOME!

Thanks! I started an October due group and we called it precious pumpkins, so a few of us have changed our avatars to resemble our due month :flower:


----------



## jchic

Mrs b! So cute:)

Daisy- yes he does femara. Gonna do this cycle what he recommends then natural next one


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds like a plan! And remember to keep your focus on the big picture. I know that for me, each cycle that I escalate my attempt by trying something new, there is even more pressure - like, "Ok, now THIS has got to work this time." I would imagine that pressure will be even heavier and expectations even higher when using fertility meds and treatments. Just remember that you are still young and have many more fertile cycles ahead of you and any one particular cycle is not a make-all, break-all cycle. And thank goodness for your wonderful fertility coverage!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Happy - I can only imagine how wonderful seeing that heartbeat must have felt!! Congrats again!!!

Jchic- what a bummer :( Take today as it comes, wait to see if it turns to full flow. The bright side is a longer LP. If you feel like your body needs a break... Listen to it!

Mrs. B - I absolutely love your pic!! Sooo cute! I hope a few more of us get to join you in waiting for your precious pumpkin!

Daisy - How are you feeling today after your test?

AFM... I'm feeling considerably better today. I'm really not sure how I feel today. I have so many things that make me think maybe I am pregnant, even though I am feeling out this month. I'm so torn LOL. I've been sleeping with the blankets off since Friday, I usually get breakouts before AF (every month without fail) but none right now, today I just have a full feeling in my lower abdomen, I'm usually pretty bitchy before AF - DH said he has noticed that I'm not haha poor guy - we usually have a HUGE blowout over nothing right before AF. My nose is all stuffy too - but no other cold like symptoms. I'm so tempted to test even though I'm only 9dpo.. my LP is only 11 days - so AF should arrive Thursday. I thought of maybe testing tomorrow because we will be married 4 months tomorrow. Ladies!! What do I dooooo??


----------



## DaisyQ

There is certainly no harm in testing! Just don't get heartbroken if it's BFN because 10 DPO is still pretty dang early.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and I'm feeling fine! I had a bit of brownish spotting, but no cramping or anything.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> I thought of maybe testing tomorrow because we will be married 4 months tomorrow. Ladies!! What do I dooooo??

I tested and got a :bfp: with both my kiddos at only 10dpo! (and so did Mrs.B!!!! :D) Its possible hun!


----------



## Mrs.B.

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Mrs_Dutch15 said:
> 
> 
> I thought of maybe testing tomorrow because we will be married 4 months tomorrow. Ladies!! What do I dooooo??
> 
> I tested and got a :bfp: with both my kiddos at only 10dpo! (and so did Mrs.B!!!! :D) Its possible hun!Click to expand...

Test ;)


----------



## DaisyQ

Well mrs Dutch?? And happy anniversary!

I am bleeding. :-(. I thought my spotting had stopped a few hours after the HSG, but it started up again last night, and I am having light flow now (bright red). :-(. My CBFM stick today looks "low" but the monitor says high, based on yesterday's reading. I think my cycle is going to be messed up this month. Hope the bleeding stops soon. I'm worried I'm losing my lining and will have full blown AF again.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh no Daisy :( Is that something that can happen after that procedure? I'm sorry I don't know anything about it. I hope today is just a fluke and the bleeding stops soon hun :hugs:

Mrs. Dutch did you test???


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies :)

Daisy - You arent losing your lining pretty :). I bled too for a day and it went away. You are on your way to your fertile period, OH YEAH! WOOHOO!!!!
Creative - I thought you wrote that you got a BFP. I almost passed out from happiness! Its your month, dont worry. Are you on the GFJ this cycle?

Mrs B - PREGOPANTS! How are you feeling? When is your scan?
Happy - show us your scan pic!!!
Dutchy - how are you? Did you test??? SO excited for you!!! I bet you will get a BFP and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! Any plans?
Ok, so I am back. After a total, and I mean total meltdown yesterday, I am feeling a bit better. I literally lost it. I left work an hour early and just cried and cried. Drank half a bottle of Shiraz, and sat there pouring tears. Cried on the phone with my mom, with DH, etc. They both were great. My mom was like "Listen, I know this is hard, but you NEED to stop. You have only been trying for 6 months, you need to stop now. Its going to happen. And hopefully NOT now because you dont want to be pregnant in the summer, right? YUCK! And if you give birth in May its perfect because I have all summer to help you (she is a teacher)" hahahaha. She told me a story about a good friend of hers Julie who went apeshit after 7 months of trying and immediately went to IVF because she swore she was infertile. Got prego, has a beautiful little son. 6 months later, GOT PREGO ON HER OWN WITHOUT TRYING and the RE told her that it was because she was putting SO many demands on her body with the first try, taking crazy vitamin combos etc. I believe it. I truly believe that I have worked myself up into a HUGE ball of stress over nothing. I went for my endo appt yesterday and got back my 6 week thyroid results. Couldnt have asked for better. Thyroid is 1.60 (used to be 2.93) and antibodies went down by over 150! They are so minimal now and my thyroid is perfect, finally! She said to me when I asked about the NK cells and the antibodies that I will always have antibodies present but they DO NOTHING. They are just a marker stating that "hey, we will go hypothyroid one day if you arent on meds". She said that the fact that they even went down is so good. She also said same as my RE that she will NOT do an NK test on me because there is no need, I am completely regulated and am being paranoid and that NKa is so rare. She also said what my RE did too - that the NKa cells are tested after reoccurring loss, thats the red flag for them. 
I woke up this AM and repeated to myself "I believe in God. I have faith. I believe in the miracle of life and I will be pregnant soon." I kept visualizing myself in the delivery room all happy, etc. I am not temping. Tracking my cycle through FF for symptoms, etc. I put the monitor away, pregnancy tests, everything. Ordered the cheapie OPKS and the digi ones and am only taking prenatals and GFJ this cycle. I just need to relax and let it happen.....this is overtaking my whole life and I was in such bad shape yesterday. I feel like I have been counting myself OUT way before I should! I have only been trying for 6 months, that is not alot of time. Whatever road I have to take, so be it, but I need to have more faith in myself. So CD3 blood on Friday, my LP is now at 13 days and I am going to just relax and be positive. SORRY FOR THE RANT!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Jchic. :hugs: do whatever you need to do to take care of you. A million hugs.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ha Ha!!! No!!! How can I get a BFP when AF just left the building :haha: Made me smile though...soon...it will happen soon, I have to keep telling myself that! I am sorry you had such a hard day yesterday hun but I completely understand!! And I agree, I think taking all new vitamins and supplements every month is only hurting our chances. I believe in leaving it up to your doc, they will tell you if you need to be on something. That is why I too walked away from that stuff and am going all natural and leaving it up to the Lord! Yes I am taking GFJ again, drinking it right now actually :D I can't believe how fast that stuff works!! I felt wet about 2 hours after drinking it yesterday, went to check out why and sure enough, CM!! I usually have a few dry days after AF and since drinking this stuff I do not. Pretty great :thumbup: I pray your day will be so much better today hun :hugs: You are blessed and you WILL get that :baby: you want so much! (you may even be prego right now missy!!! :D)


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Oh Jchic! I am so so sorry to hear yesterday was so bad for you. Lots of hugs. Sometimes going natural and just relaxing is exactly what your body needs! We are all here for you girly. I hope today is a better day. 

Daisy - when I had my test a few weeks ago.. I had spotting the day of then nothing the next day and then flow. It actually pushed my O a week later than usual. I thought I wasn't going to O at all, but I did it was just super late. 

Thanks for all the anni wishes!! My DH is home from work in a few hours, so I want to do it together. Other than doing the test we really don't have any plans. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Dutch. I think my o date will get pushed as well. Not having much cm etc. I guess we will see. At least dh won't miss it!


----------



## Mrs.B.

jchic said:


> Mrs B - PREGOPANTS! How are you feeling? When is your scan?

Hi just quickly popping in, got guests this evening so wont be on, I don't get a scan until 12 weeks, so be towards end of March!! My first midwife appointment is 1st March xx


----------



## happyh29

mrs B its absolutely news. lots of love and best wishes xxx


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

DH just got home! I'm excited to test but not excited at the same time!! AF better not show tomorrow! Time to go test!


----------



## ttc_lolly

jchic - :hugs:

mrsdutch - :test:

That is all!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

I'm in tears....... I'M PREGNANT!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

What??? Congratulations mrs Dutch!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Thanks Daisy!! I did an IC and FRER - FRER was darkish and IC was super faint. I got DH to dip them then leave them in the bathroom and close the door. Then when we checked... BFP


----------



## ttc_lolly

OMG congratulations :hugs:

Can we see pics!? I love seeing BFP's!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Ofcourse!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo 1-1.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DaisyQ

Remind me mrs Dutch - how long were you trying? And when was your hysterosonogram?


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

NTNP for 3 years - TTC for 1 year. Had my test on January 13 which was CD 11 then O on CD 20... and BFP at 10 DPO


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow! i hope that is me this me this month!!! Huge congratulations. Did you bs every day or every other??


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

We BD'd on the last high and the night of the first peak.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for the info! What a great anniversary gift!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance::happydance:congratulations Mrs Dutch. :happydance::happydance:

How is everyone else doing?

I have been feeling super tired and super grumpy this tww so i tested last night (IC) and got a mean evap (should have known as it came up after about 15 mins.... i know your not meant to read them that late.... it had colour to it as well (only faint mind)..... anyhow i tested again (IC) this morning just to check and nothing at all, not even an evap. Today would make me 10 days past Ov, with a lutel phase of between 13 and 15 day's. wondered if it was something to do with concentration of urine, but this mornings was definetly more concentrated than last night. Bit gutted, but both myself and Dh are off to dr's at the start of march.

take care


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Thanks Dawn! To be honest, I'm still in shock. I've literally been sitting in bed, staring at the wall, then the test, high fiving my DH LOL - I'm so scared though. I know there's to many bad things that can happen early on. Once I have a scan I'm sure I'll be more relaxed. 10 DPO is still really early, Dawn. You aren't out until you are out. My IC line was super super faint but my FRER was undeniable. Once the witch comes, then be gutted!! Hugs**


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Mrs dutch :happydance: your having a pumpkin too :winkwink: 

My ic lines were really faint, I took another this morning tho and It's great to seen them progressing ;) 

Xx


----------



## happyh29

Mrs Dutch FANTASTICCCCCCCCCCCCCC!!! whoop whoop.

Ladies its the start of a roll, i feel many BFP's coming on!!!!

xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Hope so happy! We've had a good trend here of late! 3 bfps in about a month. Now we just need about 5 more! 

Dawn, I'm sorry you are grumpy. :hugs: I think the super drug tests are supposed to be really good over there? And the frer. I am glad you are going to see the doc in March. I know it's scary, but you've waited long enough and I think you'll get results. Maybe you will have a Clomid baby, first try, like mrs b!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, and still bleeding over here. Sick of it. I'm sure bding last night didn't help. Had to get a session in though! Anyway, probably won't get the chance tonight, dh is home late. 

Going to the RE today, hopefully he can provide some reassurance.


----------



## jchic

DUTCH!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!! This thread is exploding with babies, I LOVE IT!!!! WOOHOO!!!! Shows that it WILL HAPPEN for us! You were also ttc for a year right?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh wow!! Congratulations Mrs. Dutch!!!!! That is so wonderful hun!! :yipee: We're getting lots of pumpkins in here...can we add some more???? :)

Hope you all have a wonderful day today, my computer has officially died...I have tried for the last 2 days to get it to start up with no success...on DH's laptop right now, thankfully I still have this until we get our tax return and I can get a new one. Would be so sad if I couldn't chat with you ladies!!

Jchic...did you test this morning????? I need to go find your chart!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh hun, the witch found you??? :cry:


----------



## jchic

Dawn, Dont stress honey! It will happen for you....both Dutch and Mrs B were trying over a year. I am thinking to be honest that this is more the norm. Alot of my friends who are prego tried for: 13 months, 16 months, 11 months. So, we are all getting CLOSER to our BFPS, which is exciting within itself! Even if you get AF, think of it as 1 month closer to your BFP :) I am POSITIVE it will happen for you! NOTHING good comes from being anxious and being worried...I learned that lesson this past cycle. I am sure we will all be having our little ones soon! xxoo to everyone today!


----------



## jchic

Creative! Yes, but I have a 13 day LP now which I am very happy about :) I am on CD2 and feeling calm. No temping this month! Too much stress. I already know I ovulate, so temping for me makes me psycho because I analyze it too much. I am a wacko haha!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I agree...if there are things that stress you out, don't do them! Its the month that you do nothing and are relaxed that it will happen, I've seen it time and time again on here! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

jchic said:


> Alot of my friends who are prego tried for: 13 months, 16 months, 11 months. So, we are all getting CLOSER to our BFPS, which is exciting within itself! Even if you get AF, think of it as 1 month closer to your BFP :)

This made me feel so much better. :flower:


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Alot of my friends who are prego tried for: 13 months, 16 months, 11 months. So, we are all getting CLOSER to our BFPS, which is exciting within itself! Even if you get AF, think of it as 1 month closer to your BFP :)
> 
> This made me feel so much better. :flower:Click to expand...

Its true....one of my friends literally GAVE UP. Said after 13 months that she was done and that she couldnt have babies. Went IUI 3 times and everything. BAM! Natural pregnancy....it seriously just takes time. I read and was told that when you are in your 30's your chances are more like 10-12%. You have a better chance of NOT concieving on any given month. BUT the statistics DO kick in. Its just we want it now, and we think 6, 7 months is long enough....but in reality, its not. IT will happen for us. My friend who tried for 16 months timed sex perfectly. Got an HSG, was on Clomid for 3 cycles, everything short of IVF. Then, on her 16th month. She got prego. She just gave birth to a HUGE baby boy! 
It WILL happen. Remember, its not IF anymore, its WHEN. :flower:

PS - I am taking my first yoga class tonight! You do yoga right? Do you like?


----------



## DaisyQ

I know. It's just discouraging is all - the month after month of trying without avail. I had this terrible dream 2 nights ago - I was a teenager and working as a camp counselor at a camp in the Caribbean, and had to fly back and forth every day. On my flight home, the plane started to plummet out of the sky. It made a crash landing on road that was surrounded by ocean. Everyone evacuated the plane, and somehow I ended up on a life raft. I thought I was with other people but I was too scared to open my eyes. When I finally did, I realized I was alone in the life raft. I eventually made it home, only to walk into the house and have my mom (I dreamt I had a step mom actually) who didn't even acknowledge me, or look up, or realize I was getting home so late. She was too busy working on her lap top. Then I realized I had to go back to the airport right away, to go back to the camp - it was the next day already. Then I realized that I'd have to keep getting on that plane, again and again, every day and keep facing my fear and keep risking disaster, but I had no choice about it, and I couldn't even talk to anyone about it - I was alone. Isn't that terrible???? I think it is so telling. Getting on that plane is like TTC every month. Every month it feels like a plane crash when AF arrives, but yet, you have to get back on. And the feeling isolated and alone - as much as DH tries and is overall wonderful about it, it is just not the same for him. He's not the one temping and POAS, and dealing with assessing fertility every day, and he is not the one bleeding for 3 days after the HSG - so he just doesn't totally get it, and I do feel like I'm going through this alone. Except for you ladies, which are a GODSEND. 

Yoga - yes I love it. It's hard at first, especially if you are out of shape or inflexible (which I am at the moment!). It takes a while to get into it, but once you do, it feels SO good and is so therapeutic. Every style is different, every teacher is different, so sometimes you have to find the right studio, class and teacher for you. I would give it a solid month or two of going to figure it out. Personally I like Hatha yoga that incorporates both "flow" and a lot of stretching and therapeutic poses.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Daisy that is awful! When you were describing it I was like that's related to ttc.....and no hunny you are not alone, we are all here with you...we must try and try again, no matter how hard it seems. If we don't we wont succeed! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you Creative.  I know we have to keep trying - it's the only way to get to baby...


----------



## jchic

Daisy! That is an awful dream BUT you are right, it does relate to ttc. We need to get back on that plane. We need to go to camp everyday. Because people who give up, dont end up in the life raft! 

We WILL get our BFPS. In time they will come, one by one by one :) 
Stay strong mama! xxoo


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchiceroo. Brave face! Off to see RE in a bit. A little anxious.


----------



## jchic

My mother in law sent this email to me and I wanted to share it with you guys....I think you will like it. It has a good message:


Two Traveling Angels....... this one will make you think twice!!!!! ... 

Keep reading to the bottom of the page -- don't
stop at the feet (You'll see).

Two traveling angels stopped to spend the night in the home of a wealthy family.

The family was rude and refused to let the angels stay in the
mansion's guest room.

Instead the angels were given a small space in the cold basement.

As they made their bed on the hard floor, the older angel saw a hole in the wall and repaired it.

When the younger angel asked why, the older angel replied,

"Things aren't always what they seem"

The next night the pair came to rest at the house of a very poor, but very hospitable farmer and his wife.

After sharing what little food they had the couple let the angels
sleep in their bed where they could have a good night's rest.

When the sun came up the next morning the angels found the farmer and his wife in tears.

Their only cow, whose milk had been their sole income, lay dead in the field.

The younger angel was infuriated and asked the older angel how could you have let this happen?
The first man had everything, yet you helped him, she accused.

The second family had little but was willing to share everything, and you let the cow die..

"Things aren't always what they seem," the older angel replied.

"When we stayed in the basement of the mansion, I noticed there was gold stored in that hole in the wall.

Since the owner was so obsessed with greed and unwilling to share his good fortune, I sealed the wall so he wouldn't find it."

"Then last night as we slept in the farmers bed, the angel of death came for his wife I gave him the cow instead.

Things aren't always what they seem."

Sometimes that is exactly what happens when things don't turn out the way they should. If you have faith, you just need to trust that every out come is always to your advantage. You just might not know it until some time later...


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Jchiceroo. Brave face! Off to see RE in a bit. A little anxious.

what do you go today for?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchic. I like the parable your MIL sent. 

Going just to touch base, review our test results and discuss next steps.


----------



## DaisyQ

Also kind of hoping for another transvaginal, to see how my lining and follicles are doing.


----------



## jchic

Nice, oh good! What do you think they are going to recommend and what do you want to do this next cycle? What time is your appt?

I have my CD3 b/w and u/s tomorrow at 7:30am! Right before work


----------



## DaisyQ

That's exciting! 

My appointment is at 12:30. Have no idea what he'll recommend; wait and see, meds, iui... Anxious to find out. I think at this point I DO want to move on to something, but I don't know yet what that will be. I also want to talk to him further about dh's SA and morphology, and my spotting and LP.


----------



## jchic

keep us posted :) xx


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies,

jchic i love the message behind that message from your MIL. Im also totally on board with what you said about trying to conceive. The amount of women who said to me "it didn't happen so we gave up trying and then i fell pregnant after x amount of time" far far far out weighs the amount of women who have said "i fell pregnant within two days of trying( or however short time)". I have a few female colleagues ( EVERYONE at work nearly is male) and they all admit it took at least 10 months to fall. And the blokes always say that it took "a while, once the Mrs stopped obsessing". Its very very easy for me to say being in the blessed position i am in now but im convinced that taking the pressure off for Christmas not only helped my husband relax but my body too. I realized i was so focused on ME, my body, when i ovulated ect that i was ignoring the stress it was putting on him.

Diasy - good luck with the RE. let us know how it goes. Im totally convinced your going to get your BFP , everythings well from the tests and your healthy , I totally believe it will happen.....also in the weeks before / after i got my BFP i had ridiculous dreams like that. Im totally convinced.

well ladies we have builders in at home. They have ripped out our stairs and nearly all the doors upstairs. The house in a bomb site and sooo noisy and i still managed to nap this afternoon!!! soooo lazy. Its also predicted to snow here ( i live in the north east of england, only 5 miles from the coast) so i predict the builders wont come and im going to be stuck with the bombsite for a few weeks!!


lots of love to you all

xxx


----------



## jchic

Happy - how are you feeling? Builders! That sounds like fun! Are you doing some upgrades, etc?


----------



## DaisyQ

Ok. So here is the deal. Everything looks fine fine fine for the both of us, so it's "unexplained infertility". The RE said that we can keep trying natural cycles, or "take it up a notch.". We are taking it up a notch. I feel like if I was younger, or already had a child, I could afford to be more patient about the process, but given my age and childlessness (no offense to my stepkids!) I really just want to get the ball rolling. So - I'm going for day 3 bloodwork again, then I go on Clomid (50 mg) to mature 2 eggs ideally, then I'm getting an ultrasound on day 10 with a ovidrel trigger shot. Then iui the next day (one iui, he doesn't feel 2 are necessary). We will try this for several cycles, and if it doesn't work, we will then consider IVF. 

I asked about my progesterone and LP, and we wasn't worried about it, but said that the Clomid would fix my progesterone if it's low. He will also give me supplemental progesterone during my LP (vaginal suppositories) because he knows it will make me feel better. He also responded positively when I told him I am trying acupuncture.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow! Glad you got some help hun...scary that you are going on clomid though, you could end up with 2-3 babies :shock: I am scared of that stuff...if you ovulate why do you need it?? Just to better your odds, if you release multiple eggs??


----------



## jchic

Daisy! Thats my plan for this month. I go for day 3 b/w and u/s tomorrow then femara, no clomid for me. but with a trigger shot and they prescribe progesterone. Only 1 iui too for this doc. Says 2nd doesnt really do anything!


----------



## jchic

did he discuss Femara with you? Its lighter than Clomid with less side effects (no cysts, hot flashes, etc)....if you dont like the Clomid then ask about it!

Oh and just WAIT until you O on that stuff....you feel it BIG TIME and you also have a strong period with no spotting so this is good. I am excited for you! 

I am going to take a natural break after 2 more IUIs :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow its all go on here :whoopwhoop: Yay for plans!! Goodluck :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys! 

Creative, he said that the reason for the Clomid is just to maximize my chances of getting pregnant, by getting ideally 2 eggs released. He said that even with the clomid, it's usually 1-2 eggs, and the chances of twins is only 3%. FX it's not twins! 

Jchickie - you and I will be IUI buddies! I totally forgot to ask him about Femara. I will try the Clomid, because that is what he recommended, but I will ask him about Femera if I get bad side effects, or I might just ask him during the ultrasound on day 10. I have to call back there anyway because I forgot what days I'm to take the clomid. I will try this for 3 cycles total I think, and if no BFP, I might take a month or two off before going to IVF. Just to really give it a full year of trying, you know? Also, not sure I will be able to do the IUI cycles back to back, because we have some trips planned, and not sure the dates will work out, but I think they probably will..


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok well 3% is not that bad then...excited for you hun!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ooh, Creative, I love that new pic? Beautiful!

Thanks - I know, I feel like 3% is a pretty small chance...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks...I was getting sick of seeing me up close an personal :haha: Plus I didn't want me as my avatar! I am creative and I love art so tried to find something fitting. :)

Question...for you girls who use OPKs along with your monitor. how soon before you o do you get a positive OPK??? Like the day before? 2 days before? I am used to seeing progression with the monitor sticks and am having a bit of a withdrawal right now :rofl: My opks have looked the same for 3 days, I hope something is working down there! I should be o-ing in 3 days...shouldn't I see at least a darker line by now??? Maybe I will not be o-ing early this month then? :shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, you can have a look at my charts if you like. Last month when I O'ed on CD 15, my first positive OPK was the evening of CD 13. So I guess I O 2 days after my positive. Some people O the day after, other O the same day... That's why I like the monitor, because I like the advance warning. Are you having EWCM yet? Just keep BDing!


----------



## DaisyQ

OH Jchic, I asked the RN (not the doctor because of COURSE I forgot to ask him) how long the processed sperm last in the reproductive tract and if they "expire" more quickly, and she said no they don't - it's the same. I will as the doc when I go in for the US next month.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok thanks hun I will have a look at your charts. I think I o the day after my first surge so maybe I wont see anything for a few more days then. I am not having EWCM yet, its transitional...stickish but stretchy if that makes any sense?


----------



## DaisyQ

That makes perfect sense. I usually ovulated on the second peak day - but that would have been three days after the + OPK, because I would get a + the night before my first peak. Does that make sense?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Perfect sense :D

Just looked at last months chart. I got my first day of ewcm on Cd12, which is tomorrow, so we will wait and see! :)


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies,

daisy-sounds like this baby will be here before Christmas.......if there is only one.i'm so happy for you.your re sounds very proactive and kniiowledgeable. I have a good feeling about this plan of action!

lots of love x


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Happy! I HOPE SO! OMG, I would love a baby before I turn 35 in December (which means I need to get pregnant this cycle or next!).


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative - You'll be fine, fine fine. Do the SMEP - BD every other day, until you get that + OPK then 3 days in a row. xxoo


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

Well after that mean evap the other day i just could not learn my lesson so tested again this mornings..... I skewed my eyes, tilted the stick and was sure i saw something... so i thought sod it i have a frer so i am gonna use it :bfp: not massivly pink but still there. Then i thought i had a digital one so i used that, wham bam 1-2 weeks :bfp:
i am 11 dpo today, i pray it sticks

I have had no symptoms at all, just been grumpy and a bit tired, i am amazed.... I hope and pray it sticks, please pray for me ladies. I think because i have no symptoms it does not feel real, but the tests don't lie right?

hope your all good

love to you all 

Dawn xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







first response.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 7









clearblue.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Emmylou90411

amazing news massive congratulations xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh Dawn that's fab news :hugs: Another BFP wooohooo :yipee:

Well CD27 for me and I've used my max allowance of test sticks for this cycle :( and they've all been low. Great.

I did wake up this morning to a lot of EWCM though, and it's the first stime I've properly noticed it since TTC so that's good news at least x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

forgot to say this was the cycle i drank grapefruit juice.

Dawn xxx


----------



## happyh29

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Dawn louise!!!!!! AMAZING!!!

I cabt wait for the american friends to come online and share your news.

it will stick, i have good feelings about this. DONT worry if you get pain or spotting- all the consultants said its a good sign as long as no clots. Its just beany getting in nice and snug.

what did OH say?
xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Damn, wish I'd drunk GFJ now :brat: lol!


----------



## DaisyQ

Holy shit! Pardon my language! Dawnlouise !!! Congratulations mamma!!!! Holy cow! You must be over the moon. Damn. I better start drinking gfj! I am so, so pleased for you!


----------



## ttc_lolly

When in the cycle are you supposed to drink GFJ? Am I a bit too late!?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DAWN!!!! :wohoo: It's the GFJ!!!!!!! EEeeeee!!! I am so over the moon happy for you sweetie!!!! :D Look at all the BFPs exploding in here this month! WOW!!! We are all so blessed....I know the rest of us are about to get ours too! I just feel it! WOW!!!

I got a HUGE temp drop this morning, which for me means o is 2 days away. Had watery/ewcm this morning too so we dtd. Will poas in a bit, hope I get that +opk!! Drinking my GFJ right now :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ttc_lolly said:


> When in the cycle are you supposed to drink GFJ? Am I a bit too late!?

Not sure where you are in your cycle hun but your suppose to start drinking it (8oz a day) from when AF leaves until you ovulate. If you haven't o'd yet I would drink some from now until you do, it can't hurt!


----------



## smythdm

I got my first peak on the CBFM this morning and was so so excited!! Even though I was using the cheap OPKs too (just to verify), it was awesome to see the three bars and the little egg. :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations dawn!!! How exciting!!! X


----------



## jchic

CONGRATS DAWN!!!! WOW! Holy smokes the BFPS are exploding on this thread!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what a great blessing!

AFM - went to RE this AM for cd3 bloodwork and baseline ultrasound. Doc reviewed records, say they look good. Did the u/s and he found something in my left ovary. Said it could be 1 of two things:

Corpus Leutum cyst filled with blood in my right ovary (which means that a follicle was formed but remained in my ovary and just filled up).

A chocolate cyst (an endometrioma)

He says he cant tell which one it is just yet but that he thinks its just the first one since all my tests and u/sounds prior do not show a chocolate cyst.

If it is a chocolate cyst, he says we continue and do iui 1 or 2 more times then IVF. Says it wont interfere. He says he may have me get it removed prior to IVF if it is a chocolate cyst. 

So thats my update. On femara and go back next Friday for U/s and more bloodwork!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I have never heard of a chocolate cyst before! Glad you are under watch and good care hun, your doc sound like he's making sure you get this baby soon!! :D

Look what I found ladies... https://www.amandabears.com/pineapple-core-for-implantation.html


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh looks like I'm in time to try the pineapple core! Will give it a shot.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh creative! I thought you were going to stop with google! :haha:

I already knew that actually... Haven't tried it cause baby aspirin does the same thing. 

Jchic, sorry about the cysts, but glad you are under good care. With the cl cyst, would that mean that an egg was not actually released? Just curious. 

Smythdm. Glad you found us over here and welcome. Congrats in the peak! Now get sown to business! You will o today, tomorrow or the next day!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Oh creative! I thought you were going to stop with google! :haha:

Yeah...:blush: I don't know that I can :haha:


----------



## smythdm

Ditto! heading out to buy some pineapple from whole foods today!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Make sure you girls wait until the pineapple is VERY ripe. Unripe pineapple (core) is poisonous, causing excessive diarrhea.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I don't even know the difference between a ripe and unripe pineapple!?

Could do with the bowel movement, bloody diet I'm on has me all blocked up :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ha Ha...ripe pineapples are yellow/brown in color - not green!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 

DH had no idea i was testing so when i had tested and gone downstairs i said " i think your going to be a daddy" and waved the stick in his face. He really had to convince me there was two lines there. he seems so chuffed. he had to go to work, i was so glad i was off work today, far too excited to focus. 









happyh29 said:


> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Dawn louise!!!!!! AMAZING!!!
> 
> I cabt wait for the american friends to come online and share your news.
> 
> it will stick, i have good feelings about this. DONT worry if you get pain or spotting- all the consultants said its a good sign as long as no clots. Its just beany getting in nice and snug.
> 
> what did OH say?
> xxx


----------



## happyh29

bless ya honey!! 

i woke OH up by prodding him in the head with the clear blue test and said "im pregnant babe". he said "haha. class" and went straight to sleep. he is not into a big fuss and is nervous about being a dad (worried he wont be good enough ect) so he had to be told in a understated way. 

loads of my friends made a big deal or event of it but hes not like that at all. my brothers and rest of the family don't know yet ( will tell them at 12 weeks) so i will get some excited reactions. My parents are so aware of the problems they have never said congratulations as its not been appropriate really 
xxx


----------



## jchic

Dawn, what month were you ttc this time?


----------



## hopefulhoney

This is so exciting! Congrats Dawn Louise! :yellow:
I'm excited for whats going on here ladies :) It's all happening!
AFM: I am on CD 9 and tested low for the passed 3 days. Last cycle I got a high on CD9 and my peak on CD 10 (my shortest cycle ever) so now I am just praying I ovulate at all! [-o&lt;

I was feeling very confident and relaxed until I came on here and saw all these BFP's -feeling EXTREMELY happy for all of you, but having a little 'What about me?' moment.
Please pray for me gals. I just want to trust God in this and stay hopeful. There is plenty of time to ovulate! CD 9 is early yet! (What a waste of sticks though!)

I am nearing the end of my box of sticks... is okay for me to use a new box? I can never tell how many I'll need with my cycles being inconsistent. 

Missed you all over the passed few days, lets keep those BFP's coming!

Love, hopeful :coffee:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hopeful don't worry you have plenty of time. I'm CD27 and haven't O'd yet :( although having lots of EWCM today so hoping it's a good sign. I've wasted 20 sticks this cycle, I was given a low on each and every one :nope:


----------



## hopefulhoney

oh lolly, we're in this together. I'll be praying for you this week :) xxx
:thumbup:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Girls I hate to sound like the poster child for GFJ but drink it!! It bring on ovulation, and moves it up, moved mine up 3-4 days!!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Jchic - we conceived exactly one year after coming off the pill :happydance:




jchic said:


> Dawn, what month were you ttc this time?


----------



## jchic

WOOHOO! I am really thinking that its more like a year for most people! I am so happy for you! OH YEAH!


----------



## Emmylou90411

Wow sooo many BFP!!! congrats again Dawn and fingers crossed for the rest of us xx


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Congrats Dawn!!! This seems to be a very lucky thread!! So all you ladies still waiting for your BFP's better get ready!!! 

AFM - I called the doctor and they told me to get over to the lab to get bloodwork, then they'll schedule me for a scan. I also talked to the midwife clinic here in town and I'll be meeting with them next week!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am getting mine this month too :smug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I am getting mine this month too :smug:

:happydance: yay :winkwink:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hmmm I'm just wondering if I'm too late for GFJ now. I think I may O tomorrow, but I've just had -ve OPK & digi OPK so unsure now actually.

I have however bought a pineapple :lol: so just need to actually O and then I'll get chomping on that core!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I really hope so, i wamt all of us here to move over to first tri together :thumbup:





Mrs.B. said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I am getting mine this month too :smug:
> 
> :happydance: yay :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I've been having mild cramps off and on all day today...still no +opk though...so not sure what it means? I don't normally cramp before o.


----------



## jchic

Creative, honestly you use the best emocotions on your posts....I love them hahahaha!

xoxoxoxo and BFPS all around!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Creative, honestly you use the best emocotions on your posts....I love them hahahaha!
> 
> xoxoxoxo and BFPS all around!

I do? :-s

:winkwink:


----------



## DaisyQ

You do! Your emoticon selection genius must come with your bnb addict status! 

I am confident we will all get our bfps soon. 

I am just back from acupuncture. Feeling very relaxed. Wrote about it on my journal. Bleeding is still happening. :-(. Called the doc and spoke to the nurse, and she said if it doesn't stop, come in next week. Both she and the acupuncturist think it's my lining shedding. :-(. Bring on cycle 8, this one looks like it will be a wash.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No No No!!!! Its not your lining :ignore: I can't loose you as my cycle twin! :hissy:

Glad acupuncture went well for you...so it wasn't scary at all with needles sticking all through you? I don't know if I could be still with that. :nope:

AFM - negative OPK again...still no sign of ewcm. Pretty sure o is going to be late this cycle :sad1:


----------



## DaisyQ

Nah, wasn't scary. I wasn't looking at the needles though, I just looked up at the ceiling, and then she put a scented eye pillow over my eyes. Some of the needles I didn't feel at all, some I really only felt when she put them in (a little stinging sensation, but not bad), but the one in my right foot and left hand made my foot and hand ache. Went away though. 

Well, I am going to O late too. Haven't done my CBFM yet today - was up in the middle of the night, was so drowsy at 7, I forgot to POAS, and now I'm just waiting to have to go again. I did do a OPK with the teeny amount of pee I was able to collect and it was negative. I am going to O late too - twins again!


----------



## viriniad21

Hello all! I've been creepin' on this thread all morning! It's nice to see so many people using the CBFM. For all those who have been using it for a while, I'm a little discouraged but maybe I'm reading it all wrong. I've literally only had High days since CD6(this is my first cycle using CBFM); I'm not on CD 18. Using charting, I already O'd on CD 13. I've heard that the monitor can miss your peak the first cycle and then will continue to read high through all 20 sticks. My question is if the monitor is supposed to read your sticks to show you fertility level then why is it automatically 'programmed' to read high until your peak. Why doesn't it just drop back to low shortly after the missed peak? Am I missing something? In need of advice and if anyone has had experience like? 

Thanks for letting me jump in!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi viriniad - welcome! First question, is this a brand new monitor or a borrowed one? If it's borrowed, it could mess up the readings for you. Assuming it's new:

So basically the monitor picked up your "high" or estrogen surge right away (you started at "high" on CD6 right)? Once it picks up your estrogen surge and gives you a HIGH reading, it will continue giving you HIGHs until it picks up your LH surge (your PEAK). If it does not detect your peak (this could happen if you have a short surge), then it will continue giving you highs until you have used 20 sticks, and then it will stop asking for sticks and revert LOW. Does that make sense?

My guess is that the monitor missed your surge. It happens sometimes, if you start your surge after you test, and it ends before you test the following morning. Make sure to use super concentrated FMU whenever possible, and I prefer dipping the stick into a cup, than peeing on it. I'm glad you are also charting so you can confirm O. Even in this case, the highs warn you that your fertile zone is approaching. What I do, because I'm really OCD about this, is I use the monitor along with charting and cheap internet OPKs. Once I start getting highs, I use the OPKs in the afternoon or evening to check to see if I'm surging later in the day. I tend to get a + OPK the night before my first peak on the monitor. I hope that helps!! I've also heard that mixing boxes of sticks isn't a great idea, because each box can vary in how dark the dye is, so that can also mess up readings. GL!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi evreryone and welcome virinidad21,

Hope you are all well, How is it all going?

take care and masses of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## viriniad21

Daisy, it's a new monitor and I knew going into this month that it would probably be getting used to me and therefore give wacky results. Maybe it's not a bad idea to use the ic was just hoping I wouldn't need since CBFM is supposed to read. I've been hearing a lot of this using a cup instead of poas--believe I will have to start this although husband says to be sure to mark the cup very clearly-ha!

Dawnlouise-thanks for the welcome this thread has been very useful!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Viriniad, the monitor is really good, but a few months it missed my surge. The month i got my bfp was the month that i used cheap opk's as well, they picked up my surge two days before the monitor did.


----------



## smythdm

Hi all - 

I'm not sure if anyone will be able to answer, but the CBFM worked like clockwork for me: 4 - 5 days of high, 2 peak, and 1 more high. Question is, we only BDed on the first high day, then missed the rest of the high days and the first peak (yes, I'm kicking myself). BDed on the second peak and the last high (today). Do I have any chance? I've still got some EWCM (but that might be more due to the robitussin). Any chance??? Thanks - I've been googling like crazy to find out the exact timing of things - I also got a super positive OPK on the second day (the day that we did BD), so I'm hoping that means good things. 

:)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 

i think everyone is different, but i BD on my seocnd peak only this month and i got my bfp, so fingers crossed xxxx



smythdm said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone will be able to answer, but the CBFM worked like clockwork for me: 4 - 5 days of high, 2 peak, and 1 more high. Question is, we only BDed on the first high day, then missed the rest of the high days and the first peak (yes, I'm kicking myself). BDed on the second peak and the last high (today). Do I have any chance? I've still got some EWCM (but that might be more due to the robitussin). Any chance??? Thanks - I've been googling like crazy to find out the exact timing of things - I also got a super positive OPK on the second day (the day that we did BD), so I'm hoping that means good things.
> 
> :)


----------



## smythdm

THANK YOU!! That gives me lots of hope :)


----------



## DaisyQ

viriniad21 said:


> Daisy, it's a new monitor and I knew going into this month that it would probably be getting used to me and therefore give wacky results. Maybe it's not a bad idea to use the ic was just hoping I wouldn't need since CBFM is supposed to read. I've been hearing a lot of this using a cup instead of poas--believe I will have to start this although husband says to be sure to mark the cup very clearly-ha!
> 
> Dawnlouise-thanks for the welcome this thread has been very useful!

I use a small disposable plastic cup that came with the drugstore brand OPKs I bought a few months ago. I know someone else who uses disposable paper dixie cups. Someone else found an egg cup that they never use! Hope that helps!


----------



## DaisyQ

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Viriniad, the monitor is really good, but a few months it missed my surge. The month i got my bfp was the month that i used cheap opk's as well, they picked up my surge two days before the monitor did.

Interesting DL! Good to know. Glad I am also using the OPKs. I almost feel like the OPKs are more useful than the monitor in peaking up the LH surge, but I like that the monitor gives advance warning by giving highs. Up until this month, I only got 2-5 highs before getting my peak, so it was working perfectly, but this month is all messed up because of my HSG. I had that ONE stick that looked high, but all my others are looking low. Yesterday's seemed promising, but todays not so much. I am having a tiny bit of EWCM, so hopefully I am gearing up to O - better late than never!


----------



## DaisyQ

smythdm said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone will be able to answer, but the CBFM worked like clockwork for me: 4 - 5 days of high, 2 peak, and 1 more high. Question is, we only BDed on the first high day, then missed the rest of the high days and the first peak (yes, I'm kicking myself). BDed on the second peak and the last high (today). Do I have any chance? I've still got some EWCM (but that might be more due to the robitussin). Any chance??? Thanks - I've been googling like crazy to find out the exact timing of things - I also got a super positive OPK on the second day (the day that we did BD), so I'm hoping that means good things.
> 
> :)


You are fine. Most people O on their peak days, either the first peak or the last one. Sperm live usually about 3 days (but up to 5 sometimes) so you may have had some waiting there from BDing on your first high. If you BD'ed on your second peak, you probably made the "deposit" just in time for O, or possibly right after O, but the egg mostly likely was still viable. 

In general, the best timing, I've heard is the last high before the peaks, both peaks, and the high after the peaks. I think you still have a great chance. FX for you and welcome to our thread! We've had a bunch of recent grads (happy, Mrs B., DawnLouise, Mrs. Dutch) so we could use some new faces around here


----------



## Mrs.B.

DaisyQ said:


> viriniad21 said:
> 
> 
> Daisy, it's a new monitor and I knew going into this month that it would probably be getting used to me and therefore give wacky results. Maybe it's not a bad idea to use the ic was just hoping I wouldn't need since CBFM is supposed to read. I've been hearing a lot of this using a cup instead of poas--believe I will have to start this although husband says to be sure to mark the cup very clearly-ha!
> 
> Dawnlouise-thanks for the welcome this thread has been very useful!
> 
> I use a small disposable plastic cup that came with the drugstore brand OPKs I bought a few months ago. I know someone else who uses disposable paper dixie cups. Someone else found an egg cup that they never use! Hope that helps!Click to expand...

I used a clean lid off a deodrant can or a hair styling spray lol x


----------



## justanicegirl

Hi - Im on CD2 today and its my first month of using CBFM. I cannot wait to POAS on CD6! 

A little about me:
Me 34 OH 34
Ive been on BC for the past 16 years. Had implant out on 4th Oct 2011. Have had some quite irregular/short cycles so far but the last one was 23 days so im fairly happy with that. I *think* i O'd on CD12 last month so that makes my LP 11 days which i am told is within the "normal" range but im still thinking its short. 

Also I believe my last cycle was the first time in 16 years i have actually ovulated off BC - I had the sharp twinge in my ovary thing. Also my period is slightly heavier this month than the ones after having the implant out. Last month i also started taking EPO each day before O and i can say i got much better CM so i am also going to keep going with that this month! 

Anyway, Ive decided to invest in the cbfm as i really would like to understand what my bodys doing!! 

Is anyone else using CBFM for the first time this month? xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

daisy - i want to see you, creative, Jchic and everyone else on here over in first tri soon, so get drinking that grapefruit juice if your not already doing it. I found OPK's great (this was my first month using them, like you i liked the advance warning of highs on the monitor but the opk seemed more accurate, maybe because i used it in the evening?

lots of :dust: to you xxx





DaisyQ said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> Viriniad, the monitor is really good, but a few months it missed my surge. The month i got my bfp was the month that i used cheap opk's as well, they picked up my surge two days before the monitor did.
> 
> Interesting DL! Good to know. Glad I am also using the OPKs. I almost feel like the OPKs are more useful than the monitor in peaking up the LH surge, but I like that the monitor gives advance warning by giving highs. Up until this month, I only got 2-5 highs before getting my peak, so it was working perfectly, but this month is all messed up because of my HSG. I had that ONE stick that looked high, but all my others are looking low. Yesterday's seemed promising, but todays not so much. I am having a tiny bit of EWCM, so hopefully I am gearing up to O - better late than never!Click to expand...


----------



## smythdm

Thanks for the welcome! This is my first month with the monitor and second month using the OPKs. I am still not totally sold on the monitor, as my OPKs have a clear fade in pattern and so just by looking at them I knew when my "high" days would be. The one thing that I did (do) love about it is that it confirmed that I produced enough estrogen to trigger the LH surge (the estrogen line was bright blue at the start of my high days). This month was tough b/c my husband and I were fighting during the high (and first peak) days so we weren't able to time it perfectly. 

I'm also taking B100 Complex b/c I have a short luteal phase. My doctor ordered an HSG last month, but I couldn't get an appointment in time, so if this month isn't my month then that'll be the next step (but I hear the HSG also can mess up your cycle). I'm frustrated that he ordered it because I really don't think I have blockages - I want him to focus on my luteal/progesterone issues - but I also hear that it can increase fertility for a few months after. So thats me!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oooh we've got a couple of newbies!! Welcome ladies! :hi: I hope your ttc journey is a short one!

Ladies I got a HUGE glob of ewcm today...twice! I am over joyed and LOVING the GFJ!!!! :wohoo: Still a negative OPK but thinking I am only 3 days away from o so time to get busy!! Thinking I will o on Weds so wait for me Daisy!!!


----------



## viriniad21

Isn't it strange how comfortable we've gotten with teetee'ing in cups and checking cervical position? What a different world...


----------



## happyh29

hello all!

and hello newbies! glad your in the cbfm gang!

I used the cbfm for two cycles and got my bfp.I use b50 and a prenatal. i'm now nine Weeks but too superstitious to have a siggy with out on until 12 Weeks.I also used Opk and had very very irregular cycles.we tried for a few months on our own, that didn't work so then I used Opk and that didn't work so then we used a cbfm with the b50 and I got my bfp.

creative brill news on the ewcm. fingers crossed for you.
daisy the acupuncture sounds really interesting, i'm convinced it must be good for you there is so much research out there supporting it.

no real news from me, I have a midwife appointment tomorrow .I went out for a big meal today and ate far far to much.I got chronic and I mean agonising tummy pain when I got in and my stomach geeky so tight.i'm convinced its was pushing against my newly moving womb-for the menorah have a totally backward womb which is getting pulled into the correct position position. anyhow without being totally gross I got almost instant upset stomach and spent about am hour on the loo. this petrified me but no blood and no pain now. my oh told me its because I was a greedy got at dinner and it served me right!!

I have learned my lesson about over eating with a backward womb and little bean.

wow I tell you guys everything!
x x c


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome justanice girl! It sounds like your cycle is starting to regulate, which is a good thing. 11 day LP is okay, don't stress too much about it. There are things you can do to try to lengthen it (B6 or B complex vitamin), but 11 days should be adequate. Mine was 11, but after taking B complex, it's now 12. 

DawnL, REALLY hope to join you in the first tri soon too. I am mostly eating grapefruit (trying to eat 1/2 to a whole one every day), rather than just drinking the juice, but I think I'm getting plenty in. Some days at work I will drink the juice if I can find it. I think everyone else must be trying to get pregnant too, because lately they are sold out!

Smythdm, I also seem to fight with my hubby right around ovulation every month. Must be hormonal! I'm also a B100 taker. It's worked for me so far, moving up ovulation and making my LP a little longer. This cycle is totally wonky because of the HSG I had last Monday. I think the doctors always order the HSG just to rule out any blockages - it seems to be standard protocol, that said if you don't want it, I'm sure you can opt out??

How long is your LP? Will he order a post O progesterone test? The best would be a serial one where they check it 7 DPO, 9 DPO, and 11 DPO. If it's low or your LP is really short, they can give progesterone suppositories. Also I just learned that clomid can help raise progesterone and lengthen LP. Finally, just want to clarify that on the CBFM stick, the estrogen line is dark when estrogen is low. When it surges, it fades out and becomes paler.

Creative! Yay for EWCM! I hope you (and I) O soon. I had a little EWCM this morning, and a little watery stuff tonight, but nothing major and my OPKs are blaringly negative, barely ANY LH line. Hoping I will O with you soon!

Viriniad - yes - a whole new world!

Happy, sorry you are feeling sick! Hope you feel better soon, and so excited for you and your little bean. Can't believe you are 9 weeks! You are almost there to the 12 week mark. Wow!

Jchickie - what's cooking lady? How is everything with you?

TTCLolly? Anyone else I missed? :hi:


----------



## jchic

Hi everyone, good morning! How was everyones weekend? Hope you are all thoroughly stuffed from eating too much over Superbowl :)

Welcome to all the new ladies on this thread! More ladies = more BFPS! WOOT!

Not too much to report here. CD6 today (coincides with the calendar this cycle which is convenient, haha) and have a scan on Friday to check when I will be triggered for IUI. Femara is going good, have one more pill tomorrow. Still feeling that cyst on and off on the left side, so hoping it goes away soon or they remove it next month. Whatever works. 
Not really stressing too much, just taking it easy and focusing on other things too. Have yoga again tonight, so excited about that!

Creative, Daisy, when do you think you will O? I bet within the next few days! WOOHOO!

Pregopant ladies - how are you all??

xxoo


----------



## viriniad21

jchic--what exactly is IUI?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Jchic....I never know what day of the month it is and my DH asked me last month and I said geesh I don't know but I can tell you its cycle day 11 :rofl: So convient to have it in alinement with the calendar!!!! :D

I am not sure 100% yet when it will happen, my guess would be weds. of this week but guess we'll just have to wait and see. My opks are getting slowly darker just patiently waiting for my + opk, and even then I wont know when I'll o for sure as its my 1st month using these :dohh:


----------



## DaisyQ

Viriniad - it's short for Intrauterine insemination. It's where they take your husband's (or a donor in the case of very poor sperm count) semen and "wash" it, thereby getting rid of all the dead and slow sperm, and remove the semen from the sperm. They then inject the sperm through a catheter, straight into your uterus, up high, near your fallopian tubes. It's the first step usually, with assisted conception (well after meds like clomid and femara of course). I am going for my first IUI next cycle, and this is Jchic's second. And it's going to work!!

Jchickie, so excited that things are progressing for you! Hope that dang cyst goes away. Made a delish lasagna last night - my parents came over and we had the kids. Mom brought over a homemade chocolate cake, and my step daughter made whoopie pies, so it is very heavy on dessert over here right now!

NO sign of O as of yet. I got NOTHING! If I O at all, I think it may even be as late as next week. I think all that bleeding sent me back to square 1!  Or rather, CD 1. The only thing good about this, is that at least I am (hopefully) rebuilding all that lining I lost. Bleeding has officially stopped - thank goodness!


----------



## jchic

Daisy - how fun! Are you all Giants fans? DH is a HUGE Giants fan....like to the point where if they lose a game he becomes so grumpy for days, haha.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No not a Giants fan...I live in Maine so we are HUGE Patriots fans. My husband was soooooo angry last night, it was bad, he didn't even say good night to me :( I hate sports, he is way to involved. I asked him this morning if he was ok, and he said no, it will take some time to get over this. I'm like you've got to be kidding me! It's a GAME!!! He gets so mad when I say that but I just do not understand how he gets. It's like he lost a loved one for pete's sake! :wacko: I am so glad we dtd just after half time while the Pats were still ahead...phew! :haha:


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> Smythdm, I also seem to fight with my hubby right around ovulation every month. Must be hormonal! I'm also a B100 taker. It's worked for me so far, moving up ovulation and making my LP a little longer. This cycle is totally wonky because of the HSG I had last Monday. I think the doctors always order the HSG just to rule out any blockages - it seems to be standard protocol, that said if you don't want it, I'm sure you can opt out??
> 
> How long is your LP? Will he order a post O progesterone test? The best would be a serial one where they check it 7 DPO, 9 DPO, and 11 DPO. If it's low or your LP is really short, they can give progesterone suppositories. Also I just learned that clomid can help raise progesterone and lengthen LP. Finally, just want to clarify that on the CBFM stick, the estrogen line is dark when estrogen is low. When it surges, it fades out and becomes paler.

Hi - Yup, I think I could opt out, but I do want to have the test done and want to know - plus it'll be good to clear out any cobwebs!! He told me to come back to the office one week after I do the HSG, so that'll be right around or a little before ovulation time for me next month (or the end of this month). My LP is 9 days right now, this is my first cycle with 100BComplex, so I'm hoping it'll work. Yup I feel like progestrone and clomid are in my future. Hubs has to get a SA done and he is fighting it. We agreed that we'd do it next cycle, but since we didn't time it perfectly, I have a feeling hes going to want to try once more before getting it done. He does not like doctors. 

Interesting info on the estrogen line - could you still see the line when your LH surge happened? My estrogen line was still quite clear. I wish there was an at home test for progestrone!!


----------



## smythdm

Also, Jchic - I've got a chocolate lab who looks a lot like yours! Every time I see your picture it makes me smile. Pups are the BEST!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

smythdm said:


> I wish there was an at home test for progestrone!!

Me too!!!


----------



## jchic

smythdm said:


> Also, Jchic - I've got a chocolate lab who looks a lot like yours! Every time I see your picture it makes me smile. Pups are the BEST!!

YAY for pups! They are the best right?! :happydance:


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> No not a Giants fan...I live in Maine so we are HUGE Patriots fans. My husband was soooooo angry last night, it was bad, he didn't even say good night to me :( I hate sports, he is way to involved. I asked him this morning if he was ok, and he said no, it will take some time to get over this. I'm like you've got to be kidding me! It's a GAME!!! He gets so mad when I say that but I just do not understand how he gets. It's like he lost a loved one for pete's sake! :wacko: I am so glad we dtd just after half time while the Pats were still ahead...phew! :haha:

HAHA! I LOVE that you DTD during Superbowl :winkwink:
I know, DH is like that too....he is OBSESSED with Football. I am a Jets fan, so we always go head to head! 
The commercials were cute, I loved the one with the dog that got the beer for everyone and the VW commercial where the dog lost weight to fit through the doggie door, hahahahaha


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> HAHA! I LOVE that you DTD during Superbowl :winkwink:

:rofl: Well I had to fit it in and that was the only time that day so...yeah! I told him we could turn the game on in our bedroom and he's like no, it wont be that long....geesh thanks :haha:

I was making dinner through most of the first half so I didn't see many of the commercials but I did see the one with the dog and the beer, it was very cute!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I posted my OPK in my journal but feeling no love in there today :blush:

The top sticks are from yesterday, the bottom one I took this morning around 10am. Do you think my surge has started?? Should I test in the afternoon today too or just wait until tonight to do another?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0121.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, LOVE that you DTD during the superbowl AWESOME! Your stick today looks *almost* positive. I bet you it is a definite positive by tonight. You could test this afternoon or tonight - not sure if it really matters - I just think it'll be positive at some point later today. I guess I'd wait until tonight. Latest, I think it will be positive by tomorrow for sure. Yay!!

Jchic, my hubs is a HUGE Giants fan. Also a fan of the Jets, but if he has to choose, he goes Giants. He is also way into baseball (Yanks all the way). He's into other sports as well (basketball and hockey), but it's primarily football and baseball over here! I like watching football and college hoops, but that's about it - so I get REALLY sick of having sports on TV ALL THE TIME. We used to only have one TV, but we'd fight about whether we were going to watch sports or reality TV (I am a SUCKER for bachelor/ette and all the Housewives shows) so we got a second one in the bedroom last year. We still fight about it though because we both want to watch in the living room! The TV in the bedroom is far away from the bed (need a bigger TV I guess) and there's no DVR, which is a problem for me, because I pretty much watch everything from the DVR. Anyway.. really not that interesting!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Creative, LOVE that you DTD during the superbowl AWESOME! Your stick today looks *almost* positive. I bet you it is a definite positive by tonight. You could test this afternoon or tonight - not sure if it really matters - I just think it'll be positive at some point later today. I guess I'd wait until tonight. Latest, I think it will be positive by tomorrow for sure. Yay!!

:happydance: Yay!!! Thanks Daisy Duke!! :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyQ

smythdm said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Smythdm, I also seem to fight with my hubby right around ovulation every month. Must be hormonal! I'm also a B100 taker. It's worked for me so far, moving up ovulation and making my LP a little longer. This cycle is totally wonky because of the HSG I had last Monday. I think the doctors always order the HSG just to rule out any blockages - it seems to be standard protocol, that said if you don't want it, I'm sure you can opt out??
> 
> How long is your LP? Will he order a post O progesterone test? The best would be a serial one where they check it 7 DPO, 9 DPO, and 11 DPO. If it's low or your LP is really short, they can give progesterone suppositories. Also I just learned that clomid can help raise progesterone and lengthen LP. Finally, just want to clarify that on the CBFM stick, the estrogen line is dark when estrogen is low. When it surges, it fades out and becomes paler.
> 
> Hi - Yup, I think I could opt out, but I do want to have the test done and want to know - plus it'll be good to clear out any cobwebs!! He told me to come back to the office one week after I do the HSG, so that'll be right around or a little before ovulation time for me next month (or the end of this month). My LP is 9 days right now, this is my first cycle with 100BComplex, so I'm hoping it'll work. Yup I feel like progestrone and clomid are in my future. Hubs has to get a SA done and he is fighting it. We agreed that we'd do it next cycle, but since we didn't time it perfectly, I have a feeling hes going to want to try once more before getting it done. He does not like doctors.
> 
> Interesting info on the estrogen line - could you still see the line when your LH surge happened? My estrogen line was still quite clear. I wish there was an at home test for progestrone!!Click to expand...

Yeah, LP of nine days is suboptimal. You should know though that a couple ladies have gotten BFPs with short LPs like that - over on the B6 thread. So it's not impossible! Also the B complex can take several months to work, so I've heard, although I had a good result right away. Are you also charting? Sometimes if your post O temps are kind of low, it can be indicative of low progesterone. Are you also having prolactin and thyroid checked and all that? 

I think it must be scary for men, getting the SA - but it's so important. There are things that can be done to improve the SA, so he shouldn't feel too scared of a suboptimal result. He can take cooler showers, wear looser undies, not put the laptop on his lap, take special vitamins, etc. Also, if it really is not good, you'd want to know that sooner rather than later, so you don't spin your wheels forever, if it's not going to happen without help. I know you are convinced - and it sounds like your hubs is getting there too. 

Yes, I believe I could still see the line when I got my LH surge. I am fuzzy on this since it's been a month, but I believe my estrogen line faded out, then started to come back along with the LH line. So I had 2 lines, not one during my peak. I will double check my old sticks.


----------



## DaisyQ

Estrogen line is there, but faded, and LH line is also present...
 



Attached Files:







peak 12:11:11.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jchic

Daisy - DH is also a HUGE baseball fan, so I hear ya on that! 
HAHA! We are the same way. I LOVE the housewives (sucker for Jersey, think its the best, but I watch all of them except Atlanta, because I dont really like Nene). I also LOVE the bachelor/ette....I am a sucker for bad reality tv! ha!


----------



## Buckles

Girls, can I pls join you?!? 

I have been using my CBFM for about 8 cycles and have had nothing bit bfn's, I gave it a miss for a few cycles and then started using it again this month, day 12 of my cycle and its peaked! Only prob is OH works shift work so I won't see him until Wednesday... Is that too late?!? If yes, may take the afternoon off work to get busy, lol 

We've seen a FS and I have my hsg booked in for the end of the month, I also have had my blood tests and internal ultrasound, which are all clear, OH's SA is all clear and swimming along nicely as well. I ovulate and have a 28 day cycle, so no doubt fall into unexplained... 

That's me! 

Hope you are all ok? Xx


----------



## jchic

Welcome buckles! of course, come join our crazyyyy family :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi: Buckles 

Wow you ladies have been chatty on here recently, hope your all good xx


----------



## Buckles

Hello mrs b, how you diddling? Miss our little thread but it seems to have died :( 
So these lovely ladies are going to be my new friends xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I know Buckles, I think people got a bit over heated...

These lovely ladies will look after you :)

I'm doing good thankyou x


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Buckles! If you got your peak today, than you are likely ovulating today or tomorrow. The egg might still be viable on Wednesday, but your best shot is today and tomorrow... 

Jchic, we are two peas in a pod! Can I ship hubs over to your house to watch sports, and you can come over here to watch bachelor and housewives? :haha: I don't watch Atlanta either - they are all so loony - but I love Jersey and BH. I used to love NY too, but since Bethenney left, it's just not as good. Hoping OC will be good this season. Vicki is too much. Oh and what about the Bach - this Courtney girl is the WORST, and I can't believe he axed the redhead. Oh well. Hope he picks Kacee B.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey ladies hope everyone is well?

I'm not sure what the superbowl is!? I guess it's a huge competition between baseball teams, like our Euro (football)? Not very clued up on sports :lol: all I know is my OH gets far too involved!

Creative - your OPK from today is looking good! Not sure what time it is there, but definitely do another later in the day and hopefully it'll be even darker!!

AFM - I finally got a positive OPK yesterday :yipee:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/edd731e3.jpg

It was 3 days later than my other cycles though :( not pleased with that but I guess I'm just happy to get one at all. Just hoping my temps show O happens at some point within the 48 hours otherwise I'll be gutted. Because I've been testing like crazy, yesterday's was my last test :dohh: I should of had some CB digi's delivered on Friday but they haven't arrived yet so I can't check to see if my surge is still happening. Just winging it at the minute and DTD every night!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey lolly! Don't worry about if your surge is still happening, what matters is catching it! Just be sure to bs for 3 days. You should get your temp rise soon, don't worry. That is one lovely positive opk. Now get down to business! 

And the superbowl is the championship game between two leagues of American football


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey lolly! Don't worry about if your surge is still happening, what matters is catching it! Just be sure to bd for 3 days. You should get your temp rise soon, don't worry. That is one lovely positive opk. Now get down to business! 

And the superbowl is the championship game between two leagues of American football


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I did another OPK about 40 mins ago and it looked the same as this morning :shrug:

Glad you got your +opk finally lolly!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :hugs: We DTD last night, and will do it again tonight and tomorrow! I've got my progesterone bloods to go for a week after O too so it's all going on.

Sorry your OPK hasn't changed much creative :( very confusing. Are you using the CBFM this cycle?


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I did another OPK about 40 mins ago and it looked the same as this morning :shrug:

Check once more right before bed. I think it will be even darker then, and if not, you'll get your true positive tomorrow. I am sure of it!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

lolly I am not using my cbfm this cycle...it missed my surge 2 month in a row and as expensive as the sticks are I figured I'd give the OPKs a shot.


----------



## ttc_lolly

It's so hit & miss. I wish I could have used it for longer this cycle :( stupid maximum 42 day cycle cut off!

I bought a pineapple btw! I've cored it and the pieces are all chopped up and ready to eat as soon as I my temp shoots up!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awesome!! Are you going to eat it in chunks or puree it? I'd make it into some kind of smoothie...might be easier to eat that way?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Does it taste bad do you know!? I've never eaten the core before - mine is pretty soft though so I'd imagine it's easy to eat. That's a good idea though, I might make a smoothie with it actually!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I have never eaten the core either so let me know!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Will do! :loopy:


----------



## DaisyQ

I eat the core when I'm too lazy to core the pineapple. As long as it's ripe, it's fine.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Girls is this one positive?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0129.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hiya Girls!!
Looks like everyone is all doing well!!
Jchic - I'm a sucker for reality tv too!! Even when it's purely ridiculous! 

Lolly - what a beautiful pos opk.. I've never gotten one that dark! 

Creative - that definitely looks pos to me!! Get to it chickie!!

Buckles - Welcome to our lucky thread!!

Daisy - You will O!! I promise it's on the way. I had heavy flow like bleeding to and thought I was out. Now look!... you'll be joining soon :)

Nicegirl - I too had an 11 day LP and it worked for me. 

Smythdm - Welcome! I didn't have any blockages either and a short-er LP but after the test I fell pregnant. Not saying it's a magical fix, but it's worth doing. 

AFM - Had my bloods done today. With the results back tomorrow, I'll be scheduling my scan for next week. They don't tell you how much you worry when you're pg... sheesh


----------



## DaisyQ

Great to hear from you Dutch! So excited for you and thanks for the reassurance!!


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Girls is this one positive?

A resounding YES!!


----------



## SHFB

Hello ladies :flower:

I heard that this was a lucky thread so decided to take a look :winkwink:

I usually have quite short cycles 26/27 days and last month got a positive OPK on CD15. I really struggled with OPKs as I found it hard not to drink for 4 hours in the day and only ever had 1 positive...

So I have started using the CBFM this month, as I thought I might be better with FMU, and still showing low on day 11... am getting a bit worried really as all the signs are looking like I have a very short LP as I usually spot a couple of days before AF too :nope: I have started on more B vitamins this month to see if that helps.

I know the monitor can be a bit temperamental in the first month but I was expecting it to be lots of highs not lots of lows! No other signs though so don't think it's missing anything, have been trying to avoid charting but am starting to think it might be the only way...


----------



## ttc_lolly

Looks +ve to me creative - get :sex:'ing!

welcoms SHFB :hi: my first cycle using the CBFM I got all lows and then it jumped straight up to peak, so just bear with it :) are you still using OPK's along side it this cycle just for comparison?


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome shfb. My first cycle, I got lows until cd 15. Hang in there!! There is time yet. If you do have a short-ish LP, take heart. There are some things to try (b6, or b50 or b100 complex), or exogenous progesterone ( the cream works, but the suppositories are much better if you can get them prescribed.) at least if you can document the short LP, you may be able to get help from the doc. I do recommend charting, because it's the only real way to confirm that ovulation is happening. I also like opks, the cheap ones, because I usually get a positive opk the night before I peak. I only use the opks once I start getting highs on the monitor, and I use them at night. Hope that helps and welcome!

Afm, another high today, but today my stick is faded throughout. Last month, i ovulated 4 days after getting a stick that looked like this one. So FX for late ovulation. Just hope that egg is not overripe!!


----------



## jchic

Hey everyone! Good Morning :)

Creative - thats def positive! Go jump your man! 
Daisy - ha! yes, we can totally have Bravo tv parties. Did you see the 2nd part of the reunion last night? I fell asleep so early, but will be watching it tonight! So you are basically back to CD1, right because of the light bleed or no?
Dutchy - how are you feeling honey?! Are you excited about your scan? When is your EDD?
Welcome SHFB! This is certainly turning into a very lucky thread, so lets all hope to follow suit!
ttc - how are you? Looks like you are right on track and all over your opks :)

AFM - CD7 today and feeling good! Go on Friday for my follie check for femara and thats really it! DH's birthday is on the 15th so have to go buy him some stuff this week.....I have been so consumed with everything with the house, the inspection, scheduling closing, etc. I just want to sign those papers and get in my house! I cant wait!
DH and I just filled out an application to adopt another rescue dog, this one isnt a puppy, he is about 2-3 years old (we want a companion pet for lexi!) and he is adorable! SO SO cute and looks so loving and has a really special story. He was literally abandoned on the streets by his owner and when the shelter got him, he was so sad, he never even picked up his head in the cage....the shelter was going to put him last month and this place called Eleventh Hour Rescue saved him and now he is happy in a foster home and running and playing! Such a special story, right? I told DH that I feel like I need to give him a forever home and all the love he deserves! I mean, Lexi is already the most spoiled dog in NJ, why not add another, ha! I always say that she went from the pound to the PALACE, lol. We are going to see him next week and hopefully we can adopt him right around the time we close on the house, which is March 15th!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

shfb I too didn't get my first High until late the first month using the monitor, high on CD14and 15, then peak on CD16 and 17. It took 2 cycles like that and then the 3rd month using it I got my first high on cd12 and got 5 highs before my peak, it seemed to be the norm after that, it just takes some getting used to your hormones. 

:hi: Mrs. Dutch and Mrs. B...so glad you prego ladies still come back in here to cheer us on! Its good to have you ladies in here to remind us it will happen! 

Daisy - yay....glad your sticks are moving closer to o...i really do hope its soon sweetie, I do not want to be in the 2ww without you!!!!!! We are going to be prego this month chica :smug:

AFM - poas with fmu and it was a definite positive, even darker than the one I posted last night! Since my surge started in the AM yesterday I think I will o today at some point. :D We dtd Friday, Sun, Mon, and will again tonight. Do you think that will be enough? DH will not be around until very late Weds and I do not really want to wait up for him. :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys!

Yes, Jchic - saw part 2 of the reunion - it was great. I kind of love Brandi - she is a "pisser" so to speak. I'm liking Adrienne less and less. Anyway - let me know what you think! Did you see The Bach last night??? OMG - I was cringing. You must know what I mean. Exciting that you are going back soon for a follie check! Yay! I have not "broken" my chart to reflect that the bleeding put me back at CD 1, but I just kind of feel like it did, you know? Because the bleeding was so much like a period and went on for 6 days, I really feel like I lost my lining, which put me back at square one. I'm expecting to O now on CD 20 - hopefully it happens!!

Creative, awesome that you are having such dark lines on the OPK. I think LAST NIGHT was the onset of your surge - so yesterday morning you were almost there, but not quite. I think you will O tonight, or possibly tomorrow hun... I think you have done enough, as far as BDing, but you know me - I am a worrywart, so I'd probably try again tomorrow night (or morning?) if at all possible. I bet you'll get your temp rise on Thursday.


----------



## Buckles

Daisy- fingers crossed for late OV

Creative- just bd as much as poss! 

Me... Well I've taken the day off to work from home, so I can bd my husband before he goes onto his night shift, otherwise we would have missed our peak this month. Obv didn't tell work why I wasn't coming in lol xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Buckles said:


> Daisy- fingers crossed for late OV
> 
> Creative- just bd as much as poss!
> 
> Me... Well I've taken the day off to work from home, so I can bd my husband before he goes onto his night shift, otherwise we would have missed our peak this month. Obv didn't tell work why I wasn't coming in lol xx

Now that would be a great conversation with the boss :rofl: I'm not sure what they'd respond with!!

Well I went out and bought some OPK's today as curiosity got the better of me and I was wondering if I was still 'surging' :haha: It definitely isn't as positive as the one I had on Sunday but it's still quite dark.

Now I'm clueless with OPK's (whole point in me buying the CBFM!) and now I'm wondering if it's even supposed to be as dark as it is *if* I'm O'ing today? 

Does anybody else have near positives on day of O and after?

EDIT: attached the picture
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 47 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hello ladies, I am so sorry for not writing in so long. I have been keeping tabs on you all though. I ovulated for the first time last cycle and was really excited although unsure of whether I am officially into the swing of things, or whether it was one little miracle. I am on CD 13 now on my monitor and still on lows. I got a peak on CD10 last month so I am now trying not to panic... keeping in mind there is PLENTY of time for my highs and peaks still.
I think it's just the unknown.

I'm thinking of you all and will respond to you soon.
love, hopeful

PS: grapefruit juice is making all the difference to me!
PPS: does anyone else out there get cramps throughout their cycle and/or know what that could mean for me? I am scared I have issues I don;t know about yet


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I haven't o'd yet but I have these if its of any help??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0130.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

hopefulhoney said:


> PPS: does anyone else out there get cramps throughout their cycle and/or know what that could mean for me? I am scared I have issues I don;t know about yet

I have cramps off and on throughout my 2ww...


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks for that creative! I'm just panicking now and thinking what of my surge is still to come but that OPK on Sunday really was very positive! I just wish my temps would shift and show me already!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ttc_lolly said:


> Thanks for that creative! I'm just panicking now and thinking what of my surge is still to come but that OPK on Sunday really was very positive! I just wish my temps would shift and show me already!

I just had a peak at your chart hun....according to your temps you haven't o'd yet...unless your taking your temps at different times?


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks Creative :) I am actually waiting to ovulate and have cramps today. My monitor shows low. The line nearest where I pee is just as faint as the passed few days so I am not even gearing up to ovulate yet. So not sure where these cramps are coming from. But I feel like I get cramps often. Do you think a scan is necessary now? I haven't had one yet.
How much can they tell from a scan?
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

1cre8tivgrl said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for that creative! I'm just panicking now and thinking what of my surge is still to come but that OPK on Sunday really was very positive! I just wish my temps would shift and show me already!
> 
> I just had a peak at your chart hun....according to your temps you haven't o'd yet...unless your taking your temps at different times?Click to expand...

Probably should have explained myself a bit better :dohh: I had the positive OPK on Sunday and have been waiting for a thermal shift since. It dropped a bit this morning so I'm living in hope it's going to shoot up tomorrow (although chance would be a fine thing!). 

If it does go up tomorrow and stays up I'm hoping that means today is O day, and that's why I'm unsure why OPKs are still quite dark :wacko:

Well done if you understood all of that :rofl: me & my crazy cycles :loopy:


----------



## DaisyQ

Lolly, don't worry about it still being dark. Once you get a positive OPK, just BD away until the thermal shift. My guess is that you'll get your temp rise tomorrow. Everyone is different, and some O the day of their + OPK, some the next day, some people 2 days later. I usually O 48 hours later after my positive OPK. xxoo


----------



## DaisyQ

And Creative you are so ORGANIZED! Look at those OPKs!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, and ladies! I had some EWCM earlier - wooohooooo! :happydance: My husband is in Chicago today, please pray his flight doesn't get delayed and he gets home so we can BD!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks for the reassurance Daisy :hugs: bring on the thermal shift!

And that's great news about the EWCM :yipee:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> And Creative you are so ORGANIZED! Look at those OPKs!

Thanks, I'm a little nutty...there was really no place to write on them so I glued them to a piece of paper so they wouldn't get mixed up.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

no o pains today....bummer...DH is away all day tomorrow :sulk:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey again,
So I am wanting to start having myself checked out to see what could be causing these irregular (and often anovulatory) cycles, At what stage in my cycle should I see my doctor for a referral to have scanning and tests etc? Keeping in mind we have been TTC for a year now.
I am wondering if I have cysts or a blocked tube... :shrug:

Creative-URGH! How frustrating! :wacko: I hope you start feeling something soon, or it delays until your DH comes back. Murphy's Law I tell you!

Friends of mine are 20 weeks pregnant, they just found out today that their baby has a heart and brain defect as well as the possibility of Downs Syndrome. Devastating :cry:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful, that's terrible news, I'm sorry. :-(

I think once you've been TTC for a year (or 6 months if you are 35+) it's fair to go get checked out. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Daisy, your hug icon has cheered me up (I'm obviously feeling a little emotional now).:cry: Is it okay to go right now? CD14? Or should I wait until a specific time to go?

I am so grateful for you all :kiss:


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm glad. You can go at any point in your cycle. I went right before O and was able to get my cd 21 test 10 days after the initial appointment, and my cd3 bloods a week after that. It's all happened fast.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hopeful :hugs: I agree with everything that Daisy has said. Definitely go and speak to your doctor hun. Here in the UK we really have to be TTC for at least a year before they'll do much for us but my doctor is already looking in to my fertility after only 6 months TTC. Because my cycles are long and slightly irregular I've only actually had 3 cycles (now on my 4th) in those 6 months, and she thought it was definitely worth investigating, especially as I didn't have a thermal shift last cycle and my OPKs & CBFM were contradicting one another :wacko:

How long are your cycles usually? Again as Daisy has said, they'll more than likely want to check you actually are O'ing and so will request CD21 bloods for progesterone. If you have longer or irregular cycles though you'll have your bloods taken a week after whenever you O so you'll need to use your OPKs/CBFM to determine when. I believe I ovulated yesterday so will be having my bloods drawn on CD 37. They'll request more bloods between CD1-5 and that'll check for FSH & LH.

Hope that helps, good luck :flower:

AFM - I just took today's temp half an hour ago and am that excited I can't even fall back to sleep! It's risen wooohooo :yipee: I think I actually ovulated! I'm trying not to get my hopes up because of course it can drop again tomorrow, or the next day or the next etc etc, but for now I'm pleased! I'm praying this is it [-o&lt;


----------



## happyh29

hello my lovelies!!! wow it is busy and full in here!! it takes me ages to read all the posts!

Hopeful - im so sorry about your friends baby. Thats so sad.

creative - they are lovely OPK. I must be honest i would be bding as often as i could from the first dark one - i never got very very dark opk so that would have been a positive to me.

daisy - i totally think your hcg has totally reinvigorated your cycle , this along with the acupuncture is totally going to get your bfp.

im doing really well. have nausea still which i am now wearing travel sickness bands to try and counteract. hahaha its not nice but i have been told its a good sign so i will appreciate it as possible! i had my midwife booking in appointment and i totally couldnt believe some of the questions they had to ask - they are generic but one was "is your partner the father of this child?" "did your husband use violence when you told him?". i was pretty stunned. 

good luck to you all ladies. i feel more BFP'S coming on!

xxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy I remember them asking those questions with me! It's understandable I guess, but still took me back a bit! Apparently domestic violence can stem/get worse when a pregnancy is involved :shrug: not nice at all :(


----------



## happyh29

i know it was sooooo unexpected. i didnt expect "self harm" questions. i am so niave! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy did you oh go with you? X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hopeful, I am so sorry sweetheart, that is terrible news...I have said a very heartfelt prayer to our Heavenly Father and his word says in Matthew 7:7-8 "Ask, and God will give to you. Search, and you will find. Knock, and the door will open for you. Yes, everyone who asks will receive. Everyone who searches will find. And everyone who knocks will have the door opened." I will keep your friend in my prayers. :hugs2:

Lolly first thing I did was come on and peak at your chart...temp rise :bunny: Keep on rising!!! 

:hi: Happy!! Glad things are still going well for you hun. The ms is not fun...but its a good sign! And I know everyone's body reacts differently to pregnancy but it may not last the entire 1st trimester. I know for me I was only sick weeks 7-8. Hoping it will be short and sweet for you too! Those bands worked well for me!!

Daisy - how does your stick look this morning hun?

Jchic - where are youuuuu?????

AFM - Had intense pressure and fullness in my uterus upon waking this morning, indicating o is very soon. Took another OPK when I woke with fmu and :shock: WOW was all I could say, never seen one so dark before!!!!! Put the control line to shame! It was so pretty I had to take a picture so I could share it with all of you. Hoping to see my temp rise tomorrow morning!

(top pic is yesterdays OPK and bottom is from this morning)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0139.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## viriniad21

Creative--that is a very nice looking stick! Congrats!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww thanks Creative :hugs:

And wow that is a very positive OPK :yipee: keep BD'ing and catch that egg!


----------



## jchic

Hey everyone! You have been chatty cathys over here, huh? Work is INSANE this week, so have barely had any time to even breathe let alone post. How is everyone? 
Looks like almost all of you are ovulating, or about to. That is super exciting! WOOT!

Viri - how is the 2ww going?

Daisy - I finished watching part 2 of the reunion - I cant stand adrienne, and I LOVE Brandi! She just tells it like it is! I also love Lisa too. 
I cannot handle the bachelor, I wanted to die watching that hahahahaha


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi girlies!

Wow, Creative, that is some positive OPK you've got going on! Guarantee you O today. According to my books by the REs, ovulation usually happens overnight. Really hope this is your month! :flower:

Jchic - totally agree - love Lisa and Brandi (and used to love Kyle, but not as much this season). Did you catch RHOC last night? I think it's going to be a good season - this new housewife is going to shake things up. Do you ever watch Andy Cohen's Watch What Happens Live? He cracks me up. The Bach - OMG. Desperate people take desperate measures I guess. I don't know how I'd ever be able to live with myself if I acted like that girl on national TV. And the thing is, it seems so out of character for her! It was painful to watch.

Nice temp rise Lolly! Into the TWW for you.

Mrs. B, how is it going? DL, are you still around?

Happy, bizarre how they asked you all those questions, but i guess they have to to screen for DV. I work in a hospital, and have definitely seen a few cases of pregnant women admitted after a fight/abuse from their partner. Hope your MS gets better!

Just did an OPK with the same FMU as my stick. Definitely negative, but darker than it was a few days ago... getting there!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Finally :yipee: my OPK today was negative, barely a test line at all so I guess yesterday was the big O after all!

That's good to hear (ovulation occurring over night) as we only ever DTD at bed time really. 

That's good news with your OPK daisy :D hope it's not much longer for you. I have a really good feeling about this cycle, for us all!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

If you o overnight does that mean I o'd last night then? Or will tonight? Hmmm...feeling that pressure still but its not as intense as it was this morning, I had a hard time walking!


----------



## DaisyQ

It's hard to know, Creative. You could have O'ed overnight last night or very early this morning, and it's too early for a temp rise, or you could O today/tonight. My money is on today/tonight - bet you get that temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Lolly-thanks for that info! I have been going for progesterone tests already over the past few cycles. The first one was too low (did not ovulate) and then last cycle was perfect (did ovulate) and now I am on CD14 and still on lows -but hopeful for my high.
Does the faint line nearest your pee get progressively darker as you start getting close to your high/peak or can it just go from non-existent to dark? That's whats worrying me... I have POAS for 8 days and the line has not budged. STILL non-existent!

I am wondering when is good for a scan though?

Thank you Creative for that verse. The man is actually my pastor. He shed some tears in his sermon on Sunday talking about how Christ suffered and sometimes we go through seasons of suffering too. We didn't know then :(

Girls, thanks for being on this journey with me.

LOVE
hopeful


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful, that is the LH line, and it will get dark when you peak. I think it can go either way - go from nonexistant to dark, or fade in. 

As far as going for a scan, generally, I think they do them before ovulation, to look at your lining, follicle development etc. In my case, my doctor does a transvaginal ultrasound on your first visit, regardless of where you are in your cycle, probably just to make sure you've got all the appropriate equipment and there's no obvious problem before he sends you on for further tests.


----------



## Emmylou90411

Ok ladies I took an early pregnancy test today an there is the faintest line ever. Dont know if it was just my imagination think i may buy one of those clear blue digitala what do you think?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Emmylou90411 said:


> Ok ladies I took an early pregnancy test today an there is the faintest line ever. Dont know if it was just my imagination think i may buy one of those clear blue digitala what do you think?

Was it a Frer? If not, get one of then. I think sometimes Ive heard the digi's take a while to pick up


----------



## happyh29

hey all 

- Mrs B - Husband didnt come with me to book in. Its totally not needed as they dont do anything apart from weigh you / take blood and fill in the booklet. As i have already had scans he went to them but the midwife booking in took nearly 1.5 hours it would not have been any benefit to have him there. 

thanks for all the motivation with the MS people. i know your all going to get BFPs its happening xxx


----------



## jchic

Emmy, post a pic! SO EXCITED if we get another BFP on here. That would be AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Emmy - agree with mrs b, try a frer. Digis are less sensitive. Fx for you!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

happyh29 said:


> hey all
> 
> - Mrs B - Husband didnt come with me to book in. Its totally not needed as they dont do anything apart from weigh you / take blood and fill in the booklet. As i have already had scans he went to them but the midwife booking in took nearly 1.5 hours it would not have been any benefit to have him there.
> 
> thanks for all the motivation with the MS people. i know your all going to get BFPs its happening xxx

OK thanks, didnt know what went on and he likes to be involved, I'll let him know he won't want to be at this one xx


----------



## Emmylou90411

OMG just did a clear blue digital and it was BFP!!! said pregnant 1-2 weeks still cant believe it. This is the luckiest thread ever! Cxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooohh yes post a pic Emmy!!!!! I have seen a very faint FRER and a digi with a pregnant read 1-2 on the digi, both done the same day. Excited for you hun, hope this is it!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

We cross-posted!!! OMG!!!! Congrats sweetie!!! :wohoo: This thread is beccoming VERY lucky!! We've had so many bfps in here this month!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Emmy! x


----------



## jchic

congrats!!! I cant even believe how lucky this thread is!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOHOOOOOO!!!! So many Oct babies


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hello Ladies. 

How i miss this thread :winkwink:

Wow massive congratulations to emmylou :happydance::happydance:

brilliant on the positive OPK Creative :happydance:

daisy, it looks like you are nearly there for ovulating, that's great.

Brill news that you ovulated too ttc-lolly :happydance:

Hope everyone is well, and that the new people on here are settling in :p

I am good, suffering with tiredness (was in bed for 8 last night) but i don't feel as sleepy tonight. Been feeling sick, but as someone said to me today symptoms are a good thing. My symptoms change and vary in intesnity ie i am not so tired tonight, hope that's not a worrysome sign. Boobs hurt on and off but not as much as i thought they would. I am curbing my obsession with taking tests and did not do one this morning.... have to beleive that the 5 plus ones i have done are reliable. Midwife appt booked for 1st march

Dawn xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

wow Emmy - congrats! Fantastic news!

Great to hear from you DL! Glad things are going well.

very lucky thread! Hmmm... how about a BFP for Creative? And a BFP for Lolly? And a BFP for Jchic? And one for me? And one for hopeful? I wish it was like Oprah - you get a BFP! And you get a BFP! And you get a BFP!


----------



## DaisyQ

Emmy - how many DPO were you when you tested??


----------



## Mrs.B.

I hope your right Daisy and you all do too xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mrs.B. said:


> I hope your right Daisy and you all do too xx

agreed :p It will be everyone else's turn so soon, lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to everyone


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Super huge congrats to you Emmy!! What a wonderfully lucky thread!!
Now Mr. Stork... one for the rest of these amazing ladies!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I got a positive opk, just as I predicted! Woohoo!! :happydance: I expect to O on Friday, and get my temp rise on Saturday.


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

I told you it would come Daisy!!! That's great news!! Now get busy!! :)


----------



## Emmylou90411

Hey Daisy I was 12dpo when I got a positive. Xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hissy: I am so sick of bding!!!! :rofl: But I do not know what to do...still unsure if I o'd or not, ladies I need your help. I got another + opk this morning :wacko: Its not as dark as yesterday but its still +! I have pics up in my journal. Temp went up this morning but not by much. I don't know what to think. My full uterus feeling is gone today :shrug: Had my temp spiked this morning I would have known I o'd yesterday but ahhhh...just too confusing! We had :sex: CD12, 14,15,16,17. Today is CD18. Not sure if we should BD today just incase...but neither of us wanted to last night...I don't even know how today would go! I haven't had any cm for 2 days now, atleast not any that is showing up in my undies...I go looking for it and find nothing, but I never have luck finding any either. I'm just worried there isn't any up there to keep those :spermy: alive.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hmm, that's frustrating. It could be that you O'ed overnight or early this morning, and you just haven't generated enough progesterone to get a good temp rise yet. Or it could be you haven't O'ed yet. You know my motto - when in doubt, BD! :hugs:

AFM - I peaked! Finally!! Yay! Hoping that I O tomorrow and get my temp rise on Saturday.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yay on the +ve OPK and peak Daisy :yipee: catch that eggy!

I know the feeling creative - me and OH were just so over BD'ing :rofl: I didn't know if to do it last night just incase but we just didn't have the energy! My temp rose again today :wohoo: so I'm still hoping this really is it and I am 2DPO. I'm taking a BD break!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I must admit, I am enjoying the BD break, DH not so much ;) :haha:

Creative, is it possible this recent +ve is just the tail end of the surge you showed yesterday?


----------



## DaisyQ

Nice temp rise lolly. I'd say you are defo in the tww! 

Jchic, dreamt last night that you got your bfp!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks hun :hugs: I'm really starting to believe it too! Sooo happy :) I go for my blood tests on Tuesday next week so will find out if I did definitely O, but for now I'm happy in my little 2WW bubble :smug: hehe x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> I must admit, I am enjoying the BD break, DH not so much ;) :haha:
> 
> Creative, is it possible this recent +ve is just the tail end of the surge you showed yesterday?

Yes I do think it is, as its not as dark as yesterdays.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yay lolly for officially being in the 2ww. :happydance: Daisy and I will be joining you soon! :D


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'll save you both a seat! :coffee:

How early is TOO early to test!?! I'm having serious POAS withdrawals :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

LOL I always test at 10dpo because that's when I got my last 3 bfps! It all depends when the egg implants though...I would say 10dpo is a good starting point :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree - I think 10 DPO is a good starting point too. I've read that by 12-14 DPO, you should probably get an accurate result. I usually try to hold out myself because I hate seeing those stark white BFNs.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hmmmm I hear ya, I'm just sooo desperate to pee on something! :rofl: My friend said to pee on a twig and pretend it's an HPT :lol: not the same effect!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

If you still have more opks you can pee on those, watch the LH line disappear then reapear when your prego :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good thinking *goes off to POAS* :haha:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl:


----------



## justanicegirl

Hiya Everyone! 

I hope you are all well.....x

I wee'd on my first CBFM stick this morning!! Yaye....let the journey begin!


----------



## Buckles

I'll join you creative! I'm in the TWW and I'm 2dpo, my CBFM dropped to high so am going to drag oh to bd some more later! Lol

I've posted in the lttc trying for number one forum, but I'm super happy so I'll post it here as well! Oh and I went to see a private FS last week, he booked me in for a hsg, and day 2-6 blood tests, so was pleased! We went privately as we was told by our gp that it would take 2 yrs to see an Nhs dr... Then today we receive an appointment to see a Nhs dr on the 8 march!!! We have an apt at 2pm and then we are seeing our private dr at 4pm the same day, for the results of the hsg and blood work. 
Both dr's work together at the private hosp, do we fess up and tell the Nhs that we are seeing the private dr, or just keep quiet?? 
We want the Nhs for the free 3 IVF cycles, but I want to see the private dr for everything else as it's so much quicker 

Sorry for the essay 
Xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Hmmm I don't know how it all works over there with NHS, but I think you can fess up, and tell the NHS doc that you've already started the process with the private doc because you really wanted to get the ball rolling already, but that you are happy to use NHS for the 3 cycles of IVF and see what they say. If you are entitled to IVF, then you are entitled to it, and just because you are willing to go the private route if necessary, I don't think that should endanger your eligibility for the benefit??

Justanicegirl, welcome!

Finally - I wonder if I already O'ed! My boobs hurt...


----------



## Mrs.B.

I agree, Just because youve sped other things up doesnt mean you loose the right to the NHS help xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic - where ARE you??


----------



## Buckles

Ahhhh thanks ladies! Just going a bit crazy googling it!! 
Xx


----------



## Buckles

Ahhhh thanks ladies! Just going a bit crazy googling it!! 
Xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Jchic - where ARE you??

Didn't she say she was super busy at work this week? We do miss you though jchic!!!!


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! How is everyone today? This thread moves so fast I can barely keep up! 
WOW so many ladies in the 2ww!!! Hopefully I will be joining you soon :)


----------



## jchic

What is NHS?


----------



## jchic

Creative Im HERE! You and Daisy are O twins again! :friends:


----------



## Mrs.B.

NHS is the national health system, its our health system


----------



## jchic

thanks Mrs. B!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! Jchic - did you see I posted that I dreamt you got your BFP??!! 

What's going on with you? Are you being monitored? How many follies you got going on? When are you getting triggered? Give us news!! How are your cysts?


----------



## DaisyQ

jchic said:


> Creative Im HERE! You and Daisy are O twins again! :friends:


Haha - that's funny! I wonder if I will get my temp rise tomorrow - I wonder if we BOTH will Creative! So bizarre - truly.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Daisy it is sooo bizzare!! Like how we freakishly both o'd early last cycle so we could be o twins :rofl: For as long as I've known I have NEVER o'd on CD14!! We are so getting our bfps together!!! :hugs2:


----------



## DaisyQ

We so are - this had better be it!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

It is!! :smug:


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Ladies!
Even though I've joined first tri, this thread just feels like home to me! haha I don't wait to join any others! I'm staying here and that's final. LOL - unless you kick me out cuz I'm not using the monitor anymore hehe

Creative & Daisy - my fingers are crossed for both of you to come join first tri!! 

Jchic - Do update us on what's going on? Where you're at in your cycle, ect!!!

AFM... I made ultrasound appointment for Feb 29 and my midwife appointment for Mar 6 - I could have gone sooner but DH's work schedule is all messed up this month. This means three more weeks of worrying. UGH. My bloodwork came back great. My HCG is at 546. I'm super tired but unable to nap :( Otherwise, I feel mostly ok. A little nauseous, nothing crazy and my boobs are killing me. 

I've been so worried about who to tell and when, what they will say, ect. It's actually making me crazy. I'm not expecting my parents to be excited, so I don't even want to tell them... but if I don't they could get mad that I didn't... and I don't want to feel weighed down by a "secret". Some of our close friends already know. On top of that, I'm just worried about EVERYTHING!! haha the doctor called today to tell me my blood results and even though I know I'm pregnant, I was worried about what they would say. It's so silly. and draining.


----------



## ttc_lolly

jchic said:


> What is NHS?

As Mrs B said really :thumbup: it's funded by the taxpayer and enables every one in the country to free health care :)


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies, another low reading on CD15 this morning... and man, I am feeling 'low' right along with it. I am seriously considering clomid if I don't get a Peak this cycle. Anyone out there have any experience with clomid? :shrug:

Creative and Daisy. I am so EXCITED for you! This feels so right to me. I sure hope that this is a BFP cycle for both of you. Prayers with you! :thumbup:

Jchic, how you doing? Hanging in there?

Mrs Dutch, it's so great having you here. It's what we're all aspiring to. Why would your parents be unhappy about you being preggers? :growlmad: Don't they know that babies are miracles? Anyone on this forum knows that it takes more than a sneeze to create a baby :blush: Every hair on your babies head is fore-destined and designed. :) Know that we are all thrilled for you. :happydance: 

LOVE to all and here's to some more BFP's!
hopeful


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful there is still time, and still hope to O. You might just be having a longer cycle, and will O later. It looks like I'm going to O today or tomorrow and I'm on CD 19/20. I usually O earlier, and have 27-30 day cycles, but this is a longer one, probably because of that HSG. That said, clomid is supposed to regulate the cycles somewhat so it may be worth discussing with your doc? if you want to go the natural route, vitex is supposed to be helpful. I will be starting clomid next cycle, not to help me ovulate per se, but to help me "super" ovulate - release more than one egg. FX I get a BFP right a way and it's ONE not TWO babies!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Well Daisy, if it's two... double blessing :)
I'll keep you posted. I will be going for a doctors visit on Monday or Tuesday next week
I sure am hoping for a high soon. You have been really encouraging. You're right, maybe it's still on it's way.

xxx
hopeful


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies - (Hi Daisy )

Quick question. I'm considering buying on of these but I often have 2 surges a month a failed O then try a gain a few days later. Will the monitor till work or will it not understand that I didn't actually O? That make sense?

Thanks!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi bean!!! Question, are your surges, (true and false both) picked up by the CBFM digis? Just 'cause I have a feeling that there is probably some consistency between the two products in terms of their sensitivity. If the answer is yes, then I don't think the monitor will work well for you. You would get a surge, and the monitor would give you a peak. Then go back to high, then low. It may even stop asking for sticks once that happens. Assuming it DID keep asking for sticks, and you had two surges within that 10-20 day time frame, I have a feeling that the monitor would only pick up the first one and ignore the second one. Do you always have multiple surges?

The main reason I like the monitor, is because I like the advance warning that the highs (estrogen surge) gives me. It really helps with planning. This cycle I had a LOT if highs, 10), but usually it's 2-5. I don't rely on it 100% to pick up my LH surge, because opks usually pick it up first (the night before the monitor gives a peak), and because my monitor missed the first day of my peak entirely one time so I use IC opks to cross check the monitor, once I start getting highs. 

Hope that helps bean!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi Bean :hi:

I got a peak reading on CD11 on my last cycle followed by a couple of highs. Turns out my body had geared up to O but hadn't (I didn't actually O until around CD27), so the CBFM didn't work for me. As it thought I'd already Ov'd it only requested the 10 sticks instead of 20 and missed my real O :wacko: hope that makes sense!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Even though I've joined first tri, this thread just feels like home to me! haha I don't wait to join any others! I'm staying here and that's final. LOL - unless you kick me out cuz I'm not using the monitor anymore hehe
> 
> Creative & Daisy - my fingers are crossed for both of you to come join first tri!!
> 
> Jchic - Do update us on what's going on? Where you're at in your cycle, ect!!!
> 
> AFM... I made ultrasound appointment for Feb 29 and my midwife appointment for Mar 6 - I could have gone sooner but DH's work schedule is all messed up this month. This means three more weeks of worrying. UGH. My bloodwork came back great. My HCG is at 546. I'm super tired but unable to nap :( Otherwise, I feel mostly ok. A little nauseous, nothing crazy and my boobs are killing me.
> 
> I've been so worried about who to tell and when, what they will say, ect. It's actually making me crazy. I'm not expecting my parents to be excited, so I don't even want to tell them... but if I don't they could get mad that I didn't... and I don't want to feel weighed down by a "secret". Some of our close friends already know. On top of that, I'm just worried about EVERYTHING!! haha the doctor called today to tell me my blood results and even though I know I'm pregnant, I was worried about what they would say. It's so silly. and draining.

You are always welcome :hugs: I am not using the monitor this cycle and they haven't kicked me to the curb yet :haha: I feel you totally about not wanting to tell your parents. Mine do not know we are trying and I know how my mom is going to react when I tell her I'm pregnant and its not going to be good. We don't have a lot of money and things are super tight with DH being the only one working, I know she is going to be upset and say we can't afford another. But in all my heart I know everything is going to be fine, money does not worry me. The Lord asked us to have this baby so he will provide, there are no doubts in my heart about that! She is just not where I am spiritually so its hard for her to understand. I have only told a few of my closest friends (and of course all of you :winkwink:).


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Got a - opk today...finally though my LH line is still pretty dark. Guess its going to take as long for it to fade out as it did to fade in? Is that normal? It's also been over 48 hrs since my first + so I technically should have o'd by now right? My temp has gone up but only by a tiny bit and I don't know if its enough to say I o'd or not. So I am clueless and soooo confused and frustrated :hissy:


----------



## DaisyQ

So frustrating, I know. I would assume (to be safe) that you have not O'ed yet - not until you get a bigger temp rise. :hugs: Hang in there!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks! 2 cycles out of 4 I've had a surge and no O. Picked up on digi's. Actually the second one wasn't but I have a very short surge. Thinking the cbfm won't work too well. Maybe I'll save my money, there's a chance it'll confuse me more.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## DaisyQ

You are welcome bean.. :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

How is everyone? LETS GET SOME MORE BFPS ON THIS THREAD! We are on a roll! Daisy and Creative and everyone in the 2ww, I am counting on YOU all to get bfps this cycle :)

AFM - I had my follicle scan and had 3 great size eggies for CD10 - they measured 1.6, 1.8 and 1.5. The 1.8 is on my right and will most likely ovulate from that side. I go in on Monday for another check, and if it keeps growing at that rate, he said he will trigger me that day in the office to move up O and I will have the IUI done same day! I am excited :)
More importantly - My cyst went away!!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## DaisyQ

That is great news jchicaroo! Woohoo! I've missed you girlie. 

Not in the tww yet! No temp rise. Hoping for a temp rise tomorrow!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Jchic, that all sounds very exciting! I am glad things are moving forward for you :thumbup: 
I am n CD 16 and still on low. The surge line is NON-EXISTENT. I am thinking a visit to my doctor is in order. Time to start testing I think.

Creative, hang in there darlin. I'm sure it's on it's way. I have a feeling it'll all be worth it this cycle. Sorry about your mom :( My parents are not Christian (and DH and I are) so I completely understand. We are actually in Canada for my husband to study to be a pastor-they think we're crazy :wacko:

I'm still hoping something will happen for me this month. I'm longing for pitter patter and trying not to get discouraged.

LOVE :hugs:
xxx


----------



## jchic

Mrs B and Dawn- are you feeling pregopants yet?! So excited for these Oct babies!
Daisy- haha! I love that dream. Please have more And make them cOme true, ok? Bfps for all of us! I think u will get a significant temp rise sat for sure. WhEn do u go back to doc?
Creative- yay for the big O! Dont stress abt ur mom, have faith :)
Hopeful- hmmm, maybe u will O late? Try And get an appt to chat to ur doc anyway, it may make u feel better to get tests done!

Bean, ttclolly, dutch and anyone I missed- hows it going?

PS- missed so much this week bc of work! I feel out of the loop with my board besties over here!!!! :(


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thats awesome news jchic, you'll have your BFP in no time!

Nothing much to report here - I'm 3DPO and no symptoms as such to track yet. Happy that it's finally the weekend though :) although I have work tonight and Sunday :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi: everyone!!

Not feeling preggopants yet :haha: but the MS nausea made itself know today thats for sure, luckily I have not been sick, but I imagine that is to come!

I am sure my jeans are getting tighter but not put on weight so maybe I'm growing a little? I thought its a little early but as Ive never been here before I do not know how my body reacts!

I have also noticed some definate changes in my boobies, so its all good signs ;) xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful, it just sounds like you're having a long cycle hun. If you run out of CBFM sticks, can you start using OPKs for the remainder of your cycle? I agree with Jchic, why don't you call your doc so that they can at least know what's going on with you and your long cycles. 

Jchiceroo! I so want a BFP for you (and all of us of course). I don't go back to the doc until CD 3 (just for bloodwork) of my next cycle. Then I go back on CD 10 for a scan. FX I won't have to!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Creative- yay for the big O! Dont stress abt ur mom, have faith :)

It appears I still have not o'd yet :nope: So very very confused!!


----------



## jchic

Creatve- i think you Od weds! You will get crosshairs tomorrow!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Creatve- i think you Od weds! You will get crosshairs tomorrow!

I thought I did too until todays temp....it rose .03 degrees....ugh! I hate this cycle!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

hello Ladies, 

I hope you are all well.

I am so glad the weekend is here, it's been a long week, and sickness is starting to kick in..... as well as restless nights, sore boobs, headaches etc...... though i am so greatful to be pregopants :winkwink: sometimes it feels odd, the never knowing when your gonna feel sick (been hitting me at nightime), and the being so restless is frustrating - but i realise how truely blessed i am. 

I can't wait to see you all in first tri..... and wish you all lots of :dust: whilst your waiting to ovulate or are in the 2ww.

Take care all 

Dawn xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

i got my temp spike this morning :wohoo: While I am relieved I have o'd I am worried it may have happened yesterday, when we didn't bd :blush: I have next to no cm so I worry there wont be any :spermy: in there waiting for the egg. I guess if its meant to be though it will be right :) Trying not to think of the negative - this will be my month!!!!!! It will be!!

How is everyone today, you were all so quiet yesterday. Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

That's great news Creative - we did not BD on day of ovulation, but i guess the :spermy: were waiting there. as you say if it's meant to be (and i am sure it is) then the :spermy: will get to where they need to be and you will soon be joining us in 1st tri :dust: to you and i will have my fingers crossed xxxx




1cre8tivgrl said:


> i got my temp spike this morning :wohoo: While I am relieved I have o'd I am worried it may have happened yesterday, when we didn't bd :blush: I have next to no cm so I worry there wont be any :spermy: in there waiting for the egg. I guess if its meant to be though it will be right :) Trying not to think of the negative - this will be my month!!!!!! It will be!!
> 
> How is everyone today, you were all so quiet yesterday. Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative and I are cycle twins once again! I also got my temp rise today. Woohoo! Hope this bean sticks so I don't have to go the Clomid, IUI route!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope yoh both caught your eggies, im the same as Dawn, I only BD the day before this time so didn't BD on the day of o! Good luck xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, 

Hope you are all well. 

I have decided to take a break from baby and bump, reading threads in first tri about people experiencing problems is making me so anxious and i can't be coping with the stress of it all. 

I have loved this thread, and will miss you, especially daisy, creative, Jchic and many others i have communicated with. I wish you all so much look and would love to hear about your BFP when they come. My e-mail is in my profile information so do please let me know how your are all getting on. 

I just need to stay away from the site for a bit, and hopefully you can all understand that, 

Fingers crossed i will be back in a little over 7 weeks with a scan picture of a healthy baby.

:dust: to you all

all my love

dawn xxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I completely understand Dawn, drives me wild too. Best of luck for the following weeks, see you soon :flower: xx


----------



## jchic

Dawn,

We will miss u. Stay in touch via email ok? Your bean is heathly strong and blessed!!! Xoxo much love, Jess


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes Dawn - wishing you all the best!! Please do come back and visit us on this thread from time to time. xxoo. Will email you when I get my BFP!

Oh and ladies.. my temp went back down today...??? I was really upset earlier because I thought I must not have O'ed, and on top of that we did not BD yesterday. BUT someone pointed out that this might be a fallback rise, which FX, is what this is. Can't wait to take my temp tomorrow - I will praying it's high!


----------



## happyh29

daisy i have such a good feeeling about you this cycle!!!

well ladies i got a date for my next scan, next monday eeek!!! In the uk we have a 11-13 week scan where you get the option to have the baby's neck measured which gives you a percentage chance of downs syndrome. It has a high false positive rate however we are taking the test to prepare us for the possibility of downs syndrome, it wouldn't change our love for the baby it would just prepare us. Also its another chance to see the little bean which you cant pass up on. 

we told all our family that didn't know at the weekend. Was really nice. 

I'm not on here anywhere near as much now - similar to Dawn there are so many stories i like the ignorance is bliss policy. if i miss any important posts i apologize but you guys are lovely and chatty and there is a lot to read!!

speak soon 

xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Dawn I understand sweetie, I have PMed you my e-mail as well...we will keep in touch and see you in a few weeks....with that much antisipated u/s pic!!! XOXO

Happy glad you got to share your news with family, the first time around its so exciting to watch their reactions, esp if they didn't know you were ttc!

Hey ladies, hope you all had a great weekend, it was nice yesterday DH watched the kids for me so I could go out and do some shopping alone....it was like Christmas, I love'd being able to go wherever and not have to drag them with me, I didn't want to come back home :haha: (I'm kidding). FF confirmed my o when I thought last Weds so thrilled...so I am 5dpo today :wohoo: Sorry we are not o buddies anymore Daisy but hey soon enough we will both be bump buddies!!!!!!! :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks happypants! Glad you've told everyone! Now it's time to update your status and get a ticker!! :flower: Good luck on your scan, I'm sure it will be fine. A friend of mine had all these signs on her scans and tests that there might be something wrong with her baby (Downs I think), but she had the baby and all was fine - she is a gorgeous and normal 7 year old. Lots of false positives, like you said. 

How is everyone else today?

My temp went back up! :yipee: I had a fallback rise, apparently, and am 3 DPO (I put in dummy temps for the next 2 days, and got crosshairs for last Friday). So glad to be in the TWW! If I conceive, baby will be due the day after DH's birthday, November 2nd. Rhonda, that would mean you would be due on Halloween?? Love DH, but he is a classic Scorpio, and not the easiest to get along with - another Scorpio in the house?? How will I manage?? :haha:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks happypants! Glad you've told everyone! Now it's time to update your status and get a ticker!! :flower:

 I second this!!!! :D



DaisyQ said:


> Rhonda, that would mean you would be due on Halloween??

:shock: I just had a look on FF and yes it appears so! Wow! I love that you are already thinking ahead Daisy and planning that we are in fact already prego :smug: Just love you to pieces! :hugs2:


----------



## ttc_lolly

If I have concieved then my baby would be due on 30th Oct!

Are either of you symptom spotting yet? I have been :blush: but I think most of it is in my head and just me wanting to beleive they are pregnancy related! I have a cold though, which I hear can be a popular early symptom, but I think it's definitely just a standard old cold :( Amber has one, plus it's been so cold here lately that I think I've just picked it up from her or someone at work x


----------



## DaisyQ

Pma, pma, pma!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Definitely not symptom spotting. I'm usually pretty good about not ss for the first week of the tww, and then it falls apart. I'm going to be taking progesterone this cycle so I will have all the signs, so ss will be useless! Just going to test and that's it!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Agree...I am not reading into anything this month, I do every month and it turns out to be AF sysmptoms, so unless I get anything out of the ordinary I am leaving it alone! :haha: Course this is easier said than done! :blush:


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies!

Daisy - you are definitely in the 2ww! WOOT! I think you and Creative are going to be delivery twins too, not just O twins!
Happy - good luck with your scan. I am SURE its going to be perfectly fine. My friend who is due on 2/29 (leap year baby!) had a bunch of scares with those tests, but everything turned out just FINE in the tests. Please dont stress too much! Your bean is a lovely little healthy baby :) xx

AFM - SO SO SO confused! Ok, so we bd'd on CD8, 10, 11, 12 (in early AM) and today I am scheduled for my IUI at 5pm. BUT I got a negative OPK on digi on Friday and Saturday then I got a +opk on the digi yesterday morning (Sunday) and this morning (a negative on the digi)....weird right? The sticks literally look really close if not identical. I wonder if I am ovulating today?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:dohh: I forgot you were not temping this month :dohh: If the OPKs look + to you than I would go by the lines themselves and not the smiley sticks. If you got your + opk yesterday than I would say your probably due to o today or tomorrow so perfect timing for your IUI!! Good luck tonight sweetie!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I agree with creative. Go by your first + opk. Timing sounds perfect!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, I thought you were going to trigger??


----------



## jchic

Doc was going to trigger, but he said by the size of my eggies, it is likely that I would be ovulating on my own, so the trigger is not necessary BUT I am supposed to bring it today just in case. I think I am ovulating today or tomorrow AM, so dont think he will use it. 

How is everyone? How is the 2ww?!


----------



## DaisyQ

How many eggies do you have there??


----------



## jchic

3 that were a good size....but one was taking the lead so that one I assume will be released! Why do you think I got a NON smiling face today but a smiley face yesterday? You are good with this stuff! Let me know doc daisy!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am no Doctor Daisy :blush: but some only get 1 +opk and then negative after that. A short burst of the LH hormone and some get longer, I think it can vary from cycle to cycle too. I wouldn't worry about it really.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girls I was just thinking...when we do get prego...yes it will happen to us all!!!!! Would you want to start a Bump Buddies thread together. I would much rather do that than have a private pregnancy journal. Just wondered what you guys thought. Would love to be with you guys through the whole thing. :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree with Jchic - I think some surges can just be shorter than others. I wouldn't worry about it. So is the goal then with this doc and this IUI just to release the one, dominant egg? I know my doc wants me releasing 2 eggs ideally, which is why we are doing clomid and the trigger. Just curious.

Love the idea of a bump buddy thread! Yeah! Great idea. I PRAY that we all get our bumps soon.


----------



## jchic

Thanks Creative :) xxoo DOC CREATIVE in the HOUSE!!!

Daisy - Hmmm, it depends really. Femara works differently than Clomid in the way that Clomid produces more follicles and Femara works to produce larger follicles, not more.
Doc doesnt mind doing the trigger, but the thing is, when I went for my CD10 u/s he could see that I was going to O soon, so he said that when I get there Monday, be ready to do the IUI and that IF I wasnt close to O, he would trigger me, then either do the IUI same day or have me come back on Tuesday to do it depending on how close I was. He says the trigger induces O, but if I am soclose to O or am in the process of ovulating on my own when I get there, that the trigger will do absolutely nothing. IF I wasnt ovulating or close to ovulation, then he would trigger me. If you are triggered, the response time totally depends on your body. For example, if you ovulate every month, then when you are triggered, it could speed up O within less than 24 hours. IF you do not ovulate on your own, or your follies are smaller, then you ovulate closer to the 24-36 hour mark with the trigger. IUI's are so hard to time because everyones body is different so his reasoning is "If he has to use the trigger he will, but if he doesnt have to, then why inject the hormones unnecessarily".
Clomid will make you produce more eggs, so the trigger can be used to induce O and you could quite possibly release more than 1 egg, which means more than one chance so thats great :) WOOP!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Love the idea of a bump buddy thread! Yeah! Great idea. I PRAY that we all get our bumps soon.

Oh we are getting our BFP this month! You, me, jchic and the rest of us who are left in here....this is THE month. Time for us to go hang in 1st tri with the rest of our cbfm buddies!! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, Creative, yeah! Yeah yeah! Agree!

Wow, thanks for the lesson Jchic - you are teaching Doctor Daisy something new! :haha:

I wasn't sure what the difference was between Femera and Clomid, so that's interesting. It's also interesting about the rationale for using the trigger (or not), and interesting about the different ovulation times after the trigger based on if you ovulate on your own or not and follie size. Wow - this is loads of new info for me to digest! I love it!

Yes, hoping for two good eggs for my IUI, but not 3 or 4 - no twins!! Yikes! Hoping we time my IUI well - its a little scary to rely so much on this one shot deal. I guess it's better to err on the side of doing it too early than too late.


----------



## jchic

Agreed! Its weird timing it, because sometimes your body just does what it wants to! but just bd on either side to ensure you covered your bases. I am sure it will be timed perfectly!

I know Creative, us three are like the last girls picked for dodge ball in gym class, HAHAHAHA. We will get there!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:dohh: I was ALWAYS the last one choose for any sport in gym class :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Me too! Not an athlete! 

Jchic, unfortunately, the RN advised us not to BD for at least 2 days before the IUI... So we can't really cover our bases before. :shrug: I feel like the nurse gives generic information to everyone though, and I'd like to know from my doc. I will have to ask when I see him for a scan.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Please can I join you in your bump buddy group at the end of this month :winkwink:

My journal is boring! I need more pregnant buddies **sad face**


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs. B...your already there....just waiting for us!! Of course you will be in our group! :hugs: We are the ones who are sad....with empty uteruses! Boo!!! :( :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I am sad that you are sad x


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative! :haha: Our, sad, empty, lonely uteruses. They are weeping! That's what all that CM is!


----------



## jchic

Our doc told us to BD on Friday and Saturday. Then NO Sunday and Monday is the IUI. So we bd's VERYYYYYY early on Sunday AM (like 4am) so we didnt miss the day, LOL.

I dont really think it matters to be honest. I think 24 hours is way sufficient. All the sperm are gonna be washed and up there anyway!


----------



## jchic

DaisyQ said:


> Creative! :haha: Our, sad, empty, lonely uteruses. They are weeping! That's what all that CM is!

:cry::haha:DYINGGGGG that is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I hope so! Anxious to ask the doc about it. Need to call over there and find out how many days to take the progesterone for, and if I will get AF on my own, or if I will have to stop the progesterone in order to get AF..


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Creative! :haha: Our, sad, empty, lonely uteruses. They are weeping! That's what all that CM is!

:rofl:!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

You guys crack me up!


----------



## jchic

Mrs. B - How are you feeling????


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm good thanks Jchic! Hubby keeps asking if I feel pregnant ... No just a little sicky and tired. Got just over 2 weeks until my first appointment! This part it dragging!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone,
I missed you all this weekend. I was away for the weekend with no internet or phone access. I did take me CBFM with me-but still lows and no hint of the LH line. CD19 today... I called my family doctor today and asked to see him this week. This Thursday I will go in to ask for a referral to a specialist who can give me a full looking over and perhaps a diagnosis. I hope to have a plan of action within the next few cycles. Right now I am struggling with the thought of clomid and having multiples as I don't know what I'd do with more than twins! I think triplets might be pushing it for me :baby::baby::baby::dohh:

Creative and Daisy, this 2ww might just be your last... does that mean I am the only one left with no BFP? Urgh! Keep us posted with how you're feeling... it'll be exciting to walk this journey with you. :hugs:

Mrs B, I can only imagine that AGONIZING wait! Just think how precious it will be to hear that heartbeat... Hang in there!

Jchic-I am following you so closely so that I can use your story as inspiration. I just know your BFP is going to be the result of all this!

Love, hopeful


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful, thanks for the sweet words. We are all in the same boat! We've had a bunch of recent graduates, which gives us all hope our turn will be coming soon, but there are still a core group of us TTC'ers - you will not be left behind. :hugs:

I think it's good you are going to get checked out - it will put your mind at ease. With long cycles, it's frustrating because it's very hard to predict your fertile time, and because with long cycles, you have fewer opportunities to get pregnant (you might ovulate 10 times a year instead of 12 or 13 for example). It would be good if there was something they could do to help, and I'm sure they can! One of my acupuncturists goals with me is to get me to O closer to CD 14, for example. Don't stress about clomid. I think the chances of twins with clomid are yes, higher than without clomid, but not THAT high, especially if you are not combining it with IUI and triggers. I am worried because I am combining it with IUI and a trigger, so if I've got 3-4 eggs, the chance for twins would be fairly high. YIKES. I hope I'll just have 2.... My doc assures me that the chance for twins is only 3%...


----------



## hopefulhoney

:) I will be praying for you Daisy... I sure hope this is it for you! In fact, I just have a good feeling about it! x


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! First and FOREMOST - Happy Valentines Day! I hope your day is filled with lots of love, hugs, kisses and most importantly - CHOCOLATE!!!!!

Hopeful - hey there girl! I am glad you are getting checked out :) Daisy is right on. Sometimes with long cycles its frustrating, but remember that over 90% of women get prego in 2 years so the odds are in your favor my dear....and I mean DRASTICALLY in your favor! Dont stress about the Clomid. THe multiple thing is really more of an exception, not a rule. Actually Clomid and Femara both have less than a 3% chance of producing multiples, so really dont worry too much, ok? I am keeping a close eye on you and I am certain all of us on here join the graduating ttc class of 2012 :)

Daisy and Creative - how are you girlies? How is the 2ww working out?

AFM - had my IUI yesterday! WOOHOO! He didnt need to use the trigger because I was actually ovulating that day! He took my blood and is going to call me this afternoon to confirm it, but thats what he saw on the u/s. Our "sperm wash" numbers were 180 million pre wash and 60 million post wash which he said were outstanding, so heres hoping! 
Its weird because soooo much gunk falls out when you are done with the IUI but its all the CM that gets dislodged. its weird. Want to hear something funny? Well one of the assistants was doing her first IUI on me (RE was next to her) and DH and I were in the room and he all of a sudden goes "Well, Jessica has a very deep vagina and a small uterus so you have to really get the catheter in there"....I was DYING laughing. Thats doc. Thanks for that. THEN when she was done he says "Katie, you have to take the speculum out of Jessica. Not every patient goes home with a speculum". HAHAHAHA. He did an U/S immediately after and we saw the freaking sperm (which were globs of white on the screen) moving UP the fallopian tube!!! It was crazy. He said he really hopes some go into the other tube, because that is where the big egg is. Damn sperm need gps! ha!

FF put me at ovulation yesterday so looks like I am 1DPO today!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Damn sperm need gps! ha!!

:rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :rofl: You see its not us that has the issue its the freaking sperm!! :rofl: They are just like men....will not stop and ask for direction so they miss the boat (er egg). :dohh: It sounds VERY promising for you sweetie!!! Welcome to the 2ww!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

*HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY GIRLS!!!!*

Both Daisy and I are getting watery cm...which is very odd for me during the 2ww...so girls that are prego, tell us, did you get this the month you fell prego???


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Damn sperm need gps! ha!!
> 
> :rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :rofl: You see its not us that has the issue its the freaking sperm!! :rofl: They are just like men....will not stop and ask for direction so they miss the boat (er egg). :dohh: It sounds VERY promising for you sweetie!!! Welcome to the 2ww!!!!Click to expand...

HAHAHA! I mean they couldnt stop and ask a freaking cilia for directions?!:shipw:


----------



## smythdm

Hi All!!

Happy Valentines Day :) I think I'm out this month, which I expected because we messed up our timing, but I'm still bummed. AF hasn't showed, but I know shes on her way and I took a cheap test this AM and BFN. At this point, I just want her to show and to get started on another cycle. My husband is so great and so positive - when I explained to him about short cycles he just said "well that means we get more chances to try, right?". 

Its been a really tough couple of weeks. My friends just don't get it - none of them had any trouble and they think I'm crazy for worrying. Its really isolating. I don't want to call anyone because they all think is the pregnancy announcing call and then I have to tell them its not, and they tell me not to worry, and I can't actually explain anything I'm feeling. An acquaintance who got married the same day I did told me that she is 22 weeks pregnant, and that they got pregnant the first time around. I burst out into tears (we were talking over IM on the computer) and then just got pissed when I got the email hours later about planning her baby shower. My client at work is due on 2/22 and is big as a house, her baby shower is today and it was excruciating to buy her gift and card. I was at the grocery store buying her card this morning and just crying, I looked like a weepy girl about Valentines Day. 

Next steps are SA for my husband and HSG for me, I'm glad to be doing something and to have more information, but I feel like its actually acknowledging that something is wrong,which is scary. 

Sorry to be a debbie downer, I just needed to get all of that out!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, smythdm, :hugs: you are having a rough time. We all understand, and feel free to vent anytime, that's what we are all here for. There may not be a problem, it just may not have happened yet, but getting checked out can't hurt, and the HSG can only help your chances. Plus, if they do find a problem, you'll be one step closer to fixing it rather than spinning your wheels in uncertainty. :hugs: it will be ok. It will. 

Jchic, thanks for sharing about your iui. So funny! Awesome that he could tell you were ovulating that day! And so cool he could see the sperm going up there. Sounds like perfect timing. And dh has so many sperm! That's awesome!! I am sure at least a few million will find their way to the other tube.


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> Aww, smythdm, :hugs: you are having a rough time. We all understand, and feel free to vent anytime, that's what we are all here for. There may not be a problem, it just may not have happened yet, but getting checked out can't hurt, and the HSG can only help your chances. Plus, if they do find a problem, you'll be one step closer to fixing it rather than spinning your wheels in uncertainty. :hugs: it will be ok. It will.

Thanks - I REALLY REALLY needed that :)


----------



## jchic

Smythdm - awww honey I am sorry you are feeling that way today. Getting checked out never hurts. Like Daisy says - it could just be that it hasnt happened yet. Keep your chin up and remember that sooner rather than later it will be YOUR baby shower invite that is going out :) xx Have faith


----------



## smythdm

jchic said:


> Smythdm - awww honey I am sorry you are feeling that way today. Getting checked out never hurts. Like Daisy says - it could just be that it hasnt happened yet. Keep your chin up and remember that sooner rather than later it will be YOUR baby shower invite that is going out :) xx Have faith

Thanks, I know, I know - its just frustrating that its so so easy for everyone else, they actually plan to get pregnant in, say, March, b/c they are teachers and thats the way to max out their leave, and BOOM it happens. I hate being so jealous!!


----------



## jchic

I know. Believe me I know what it feels like! At the end of the day though, its natural to feel that way, but remember that when you produce happiness, you will feel it, so DO NOT stress!


----------



## jchic

ladies! This thread is too quiet today for my taste! How are you all? How was your Valentines Day? I hope great!
Today is DH's birthday so we are going to a Knicks game with his brother and one of his friends. Should be fun! Then Saturday we are going to a restaurant called the House in NY. YUM! Cant wait :)
How is everyone feeling in the 2ww? Mine is totally uneventful thus far! I dont think we BD'D enough! We were going to yesterday but I fell asleep. Talk about unromantic, ha!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know it is super quiet in here today!! My Valentine's Day was pretty uneventful...just a regular day. We did however go look at a storage unit and are probably renting it (just need to call and ask a few questions) so will be starting to declutter our house and get it ready before we call a realtor. Excited things are starting to happen!!!


----------



## smythdm

I had grad school class till 10 pm, and then came home to candles, chocolate, a really nice card, and a massage. It was perfect and definitely cheered me up after a ROUGH day yesterday. Called and made my HSG appointment for next week, and the scheduler was just really really nice. But now I'm worried that the timing is going to be off because AF hasn't started yet (darn B6 and its lengthening effects). Took another test this AM and it was negative - at this point its less distracting/upsetting for me to have negative tests than to spend my day playing "what if". 

Hope everyone else had good valentines days too! CBFM question - do you need to turn the monitor on every day after the last peak or just reset it on CD1?


----------



## jchic

smythdm said:


> I had grad school class till 10 pm, and then came home to candles, chocolate, a really nice card, and a massage. It was perfect and definitely cheered me up after a ROUGH day yesterday. Called and made my HSG appointment for next week, and the scheduler was just really really nice. But now I'm worried that the timing is going to be off because AF hasn't started yet (darn B6 and its lengthening effects). Took another test this AM and it was negative - at this point its less distracting/upsetting for me to have negative tests than to spend my day playing "what if".
> 
> Hope everyone else had good valentines days too! CBFM question - do you need to turn the monitor on every day after the last peak or just reset it on CD1?

that sounds like a GREAT Valentines day and well deserved honey!!!!

Dont worry about the timing. When did you schedule it? What CD will you be on for it?
Also, the CBFM - I dont turn it on once I get back to lows until CD1


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! 

Smythdm, agree with Jchic - just turn it back on on CD 1.

My day yesterday was OK. Went out for thai food with hubs, and then to applegate farm for ice cream (Jchic, you know what I'm talking about!). I also made this huge photo collage with wedding pics and captions/card. DH loved it. He got me a Vera Bradley tote and matching umbrella - cute. Hoping I can use it as a diaper bag someday soon.

Had a kind of hellish day dealing with insurance issues. DH lost his job in June, but his former employer paid for COBRA for 6 months. The subsidy runs out at the end of the month. We can pay for COBRA ourselves if we want, but it's very expensive (1800 a month for the family). The infertility benefits on that plan are OK - but there is a lifetime maximum of 10K (includes IUI and IVF), and there is 10% coinsurance that we are responsible for. DH can enroll in his new employers plan, a HMO, but there are no infertility benefits (small company), so that's not really an option. We can enroll in the benefits offered by my job (MUCH less expensive than COBRA, about 3K and change for the year). The benefits are OK for infertility - a 10K max, which includes IUI, IVF and all the drugs. No coinsurance. Which means that there is zero out of pocket until you reach the 10k max. What I'm worried about with this plan is that we will reach the 10K max faster, because drugs are included in the benefit, and the drugs, especially IVF drugs are so expensive. I found out that a cycle of IVF costs about 10K, and the drugs are another 3-6 K. Of course I am hoping that I get knocked up soon, with only IUI, and this is a non-issue, but if we do need to go the IVF route, I am so worried that we will have exhausted our 10K lifetime max on IUIs etc., and there won't be much left over to cover the IVF. We don't have a lot of extra cash at the moment, as DH started a new job, and will probably be getting paid less over the next couple years until he can build the business up. Also - we don't have a ton of time. Insurance only covers you up to a maximum age of 44 (men) in New York (where we are insured), and DH is 42... So it's not something we could put off for a year or two while we wait for our finances to improve. Ugh.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone!
I finally got the high I've been waiting for! :)
Let's hope it becomes a PEAK soon! 

Question: So, if you have longer cycles, is it true I'm less likely to get pregnant? I read somewhere that the lining is old even if the egg isn't so the egg will have trouble burrowing in. I kinda feel a little freaked out about that. Today is CD21 so my ovulation could happen as late as CD23! :wacko:

It sounds like you all had wonderful V-Days! Being South African, we don't really celebrate it. We just ...:sex:
Which was wonderful as my husband is a pretty talented guy :drool:

Maybe the :spermy: will stick around and become the best gift in the world!

Love,
Hopeful


----------



## jchic

:( I am sorry Daisy. I responded in your journal with this. I hope it all works out. IUI will work, so you wont need to worry about IVF.
I was in the same boat as you as far as insurance goes. We were under DH's and his insurance also was an HMO. By the GRACE of GOD my company switched to a plan that covers infertility at 100% so we switched over. I know with HMO's there is a way to call and sometimes extend max benefits by a few months to go into the next calendar year. Can you call them and find out?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchic. Both plans (dh's COBRA and the plan through my job) are PPOs. The HMO is dh's plan through his new job, and there are no infertility benefits at all. Both PPOs have a 10 k lifetime max, so it doesn't matter about this year, next year etc, since the benefit doesn't renew each year. Cobra would cost us a lot more upfront, out of pocket, but the 10K might go farther since the drugs are billed separately. It's a conundrum. 

Hopeful, I hope you get your peak soon, and glad you had fun with dh last night! I don't know anything at all about how "old lining" or late ovulation might affect implantation. A good question for the doc!


----------



## NatalyiasMom

Hello Ladies, 
I am new to the site but very excited to interact with everyone and find people to share the journey with. I have been ttc #2 sense my daughter was born (she turns 4 in April). I am on my first cycle using the CBFM and on CD7. CD6 I tested and got a high fertility day but was still dealing with af so could not dtd. Tested again this morning and got high fertility so hopefully we cad dtd tonight. Has anyone else gotten high fertility on first days testing?


----------



## jchic

Hi Nat! Welcome to our thread :)
Is this your first cycle using the CBFM? If it is, its usually the month the monitor gets to know you persay. So the reading could be right or just ultra sensitive since its the first cycle and it doesnt know what your real highs or peaks are. But when in doubt, BD! So def BD tonight! Are your cycles regular?


----------



## NatalyiasMom

Hi jchic, 
Thanks for the reply! Yes this is my first cycle using the CBFM so that makes perfect sense (it's just getting to know me). I love the motto..."when in doubt, BD". Will definitely be doing that tonight. I have discovered just how tricky BD can be thoughsense my fiance works late nights as a chef...He usually has to come in and wake me up lol so romantic right? Are you using the CBFM? If so what cycle are you on?


----------



## jchic

NatalyiasMom said:


> Hi jchic,
> Thanks for the reply! Yes this is my first cycle using the CBFM so that makes perfect sense (it's just getting to know me). I love the motto..."when in doubt, BD". Will definitely be doing that tonight. I have discovered just how tricky BD can be thoughsense my fiance works late nights as a chef...He usually has to come in and wake me up lol so romantic right? Are you using the CBFM? If so what cycle are you on?

Hi There!

Nice! I am sure he is a superstar in the kitchen which must have its perks, right?:pizza:

I am currently in cycle 7 and I used the CBFM for 4 cycles. I decided to give the cbfm a break this cycle. It really is great though! Are you temping as well? How long have you been ttc now for #2?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Nat - welcome - I would BD every other day while you are getting highs, then when you get peaks, go for it - every day for 3 days. GL!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic - love the emoticon!

Question - also thinking of giving the monitor a rest while I am doing clomid, as I think clomid can mess up the readings anyway... thoughts?? If I pick it back up a cycle or two later, will the monitor be confused?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Daisy I think its a good idea, my monitor didnt pick up anything with the Clomid but then it didn't without it either, so thats just me lol! I guestimated for myself lol x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome smythdm and NatalyiasMom x


----------



## jchic

Daisy - I agree with Mrs B. If you want to give the monitor alittle break, I dont think it will matter too much. I got highs and peaks with Femara the same way as without. It may be something less to worry about which could always be good. Less to worry about = less stress!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks ladies, for your input!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I was wondering the same thing as I am not using it this cycle...hmm. I would give it a break and just use the OPKs. Not sure I will go back to the monitor...opks work fine and are MUCH less expensive!! 

Welcome to our little abode NatalyiasMom :hi:


----------



## NatalyiasMom

jchic said:


> Hi There!
> 
> Nice! I am sure he is a superstar in the kitchen which must have its perks, right?:pizza:
> 
> I am currently in cycle 7 and I used the CBFM for 4 cycles. I decided to give the cbfm a break this cycle. It really is great though! Are you temping as well? How long have you been ttc now for #2?

Hello Again!
I definitely get spoiled with lots of yummy food...could come in handy if I ever get a BFP.

I have always struggled with tempting. I have a glass basal thermometer and it is extremely hard to read. I have basically been trying sense my daughter was born in 2008, although the last year we kind of put it on the back burner because we just got so dissappointed each month we got a BFN. We feel the CBFM will allow us to better indentify bd days and are excited to start trying again!!

Do you use any medications like clomid or metformin? I have not recently but I contemplate it a lot. I think it might be a smart idea to just first use the CBFM for a couple cycles and see where it gets me...btw your furbaby Lexi is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## NatalyiasMom

DaisyQ said:


> Hi Nat - welcome - I would BD every other day while you are getting highs, then when you get peaks, go for it - every day for 3 days. GL!

Hi DaisyQ,
Thanks So Much!!! Great advice, I will definitely remember that....


----------



## NatalyiasMom

Mrs.B. said:


> Welcome smythdm and NatalyiasMom x

Thanks Mrs. B, I am happy to finally get to talk with other like minds!! Congratulations on your BFP, that is so exciting!!!!


----------



## NatalyiasMom

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I was wondering the same thing as I am not using it this cycle...hmm. I would give it a break and just use the OPKs. Not sure I will go back to the monitor...opks work fine and are MUCH less expensive!!
> 
> Welcome to our little abode NatalyiasMom :hi:

Thanks 1cre8tivgrl I am excited to learn my way around the sight...btw your children are adorable, did you have trouble conceiving either of them?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

NatalyiasMom said:


> Thanks 1cre8tivgrl I am excited to learn my way around the sight...btw your children are adorable, did you have trouble conceiving either of them?

Thanks!! Actually no, they both only took us 2 months to conceive...which I am finding incredibly lucky as I am on month 5 ttc #3....not so easy this go around!


----------



## jchic

NatalyiasMom said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Hi There!
> 
> Nice! I am sure he is a superstar in the kitchen which must have its perks, right?:pizza:
> 
> I am currently in cycle 7 and I used the CBFM for 4 cycles. I decided to give the cbfm a break this cycle. It really is great though! Are you temping as well? How long have you been ttc now for #2?
> 
> Hello Again!
> I definitely get spoiled with lots of yummy food...could come in handy if I ever get a BFP.
> 
> I have always struggled with tempting. I have a glass basal thermometer and it is extremely hard to read. I have basically been trying sense my daughter was born in 2008, although the last year we kind of put it on the back burner because we just got so dissappointed each month we got a BFN. We feel the CBFM will allow us to better indentify bd days and are excited to start trying again!!
> 
> Do you use any medications like clomid or metformin? I have not recently but I contemplate it a lot. I think it might be a smart idea to just first use the CBFM for a couple cycles and see where it gets me...btw your furbaby Lexi is absolutely adorable!!!Click to expand...

Aw Thanks :)

I am on Femara now. Try the CBFM and see how you like it! What cd are you on?


----------



## smythdm

Thanks for the welcome!! So I'm all sorts of stumped - this should probably go in the HSG and/or B6 forums, but I did 100MG of BComplex this cycle, which did in fact lengthen my luteal phase (possibly too long - usually its about 9 days, today is 12 DPO, which is crazy long for me). So anyway - I scheduled my HSG for next Tuesday b/c I was seeing some brown in my CM early this week, but still no period for me (and yes, I'm doing pregnancy tests every morning, which continue to show up blindingly white where there should be a second line). So it looks like HSG will need to be rescheduled once AF does show her face. 

To top all that off - my husband gave me a nice massage for valentines day, we left the massage oil on the nightstand and it must have gotten knocked over last night because my iphone is now soaked in massage oil (trying to revive it now), as is my thermometer (which is just gross) and my car keys (annoying). So that's my rant this AM. 

This will be my second cycle using the CBFM, I used OPKs prior to CBFM and I'm not totally sold on the advantages of the monitor over the OPKs (cheaper). I do like that the monitor told me about my estrogen as well as my LH surge though. And I love talking to the ladies on this board, so those are good things about the CBFM. Has anyone tried to "trick" their monitor/reduce the cost by using old sticks from a previous month on days they know will be low?


----------



## Buckles

Hello ladies, 
I thought I'd dro


----------



## DaisyQ

Smythdm :rofl: about the massage oil mishap! Oh well! Hope you can revive your phone!

You can trick the monitor, but be careful because you might not have the same readings month to month. My first month, I didn't get a high until CD 15, and I peaked on CD 17, the following month I started getting highs on CD 13, and peaked on CD 16 I think, then the third month I got highs on CD 10, peaked on CD 15, then this month, highs on CD 10, peaked on CD 19! 

Also, in your second month, if you tend not to get highs until later in the cycle, it won't ask for a stick on CD6 - it will wait until CD 9 or so. Then as soon as I get my first peak, I stop using sticks. So I usually go through less than 10 a cycle. 

12 DPO is GREAT! Glad the B complex is working for you. The brown CM sounds promising - when was that exactly??? Could be implantation, and if so, you might not get a BFP for 4-5 days after...


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone,
I am so sad/confused! I was ecstatic for my high yesterday -CD21!! Today is obviously CD22 and the feint line I was excited about yesterday is gone! CBFM still said high but I wonder if I might just have lost it! I am going to my doc today to request referrals for scans etc at a proper OBGYN. Still, I hoped to peak this morning or tomorrow and now I just feel blue :(

Smyth-Urgh! About the massage oil!! Especially re iphone! I would be feeling a little grumpy too...

Daisy, your little summary of highs and peak days has encouraged me-I am all over the place too :)

xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies hop everyone's well? I had my results back for progesterone levels at 7DPO. Mine were 28.4 and I can't get in to see my doctor until Monday to discuss, so I've resorted to googling (I know, bad move :dohh:) and getting myself all worried that this is too low of a level to ovulate :wacko:


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> Smythdm :rofl: about the massage oil mishap! Oh well! Hope you can revive your phone!
> 
> 12 DPO is GREAT! Glad the B complex is working for you. The brown CM sounds promising - when was that exactly??? Could be implantation, and if so, you might not get a BFP for 4-5 days after...


Good news - the Apple store gave me a free new iPhone. I just think they thought what happened to my phone was hilarious and they had never seen a phone literally dripping with oil (out of the headphone socket). Oh well, new phone!! :happydance:

I guess I've sort of given up on it being implantation bleeding b/c every month I try to convince myself of that. But - I've noticed some brown cm when I check, none of it has actually been discharge or noticeable even on the TP (thats gross, sorry) since Tuesday. But yeah I forgot that BFP may take a few days after to show up, so I'll keep waiting/testing. I've sort of written off this month and have been drinking more than usual and definitely lots more caffeine than usual, I'll feel bad (for a nanosecond) if this month is it. Will keep you all posted though!


----------



## DaisyQ

Well, OK, since Tuesday, which must have been 10 DPO, and implantation often happens around 9-10 DPO... so figure you might get a positive on Saturday or Sunday. Which would put you at 14 or 15 DPO - if you make it that far without AF showing up, you are prego. It's amazing that your LP is so much longer already. Mine extended only by a day from the B6.


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> Well, OK, since Tuesday, which must have been 10 DPO, and implantation often happens around 9-10 DPO... so figure you might get a positive on Saturday or Sunday. Which would put you at 14 or 15 DPO - if you make it that far without AF showing up, you are prego. It's amazing that your LP is so much longer already. Mine extended only by a day from the B6.

Oh good to know; that makes me happy!!! But I'm still cautious - our timing this month was not great, missed 3 of 4 high days and the first peak. Yes, I was really surprised at the major fast impact of the B6; it sort of scared me, you forget how powerful vitamins can be.


----------



## DaisyQ

Smythdm - are you also temping to confirm your O date? Or just going by the CBFM? Just curious. I wonder if you are not as many days DPO as you think?

TCC, I don't know about the progesterone levels in the UK because they measure it differently there - but even if it's low, it's a correctable problem and you are on your way to getting it sorted out.

Hopeful, once the monitor detects a high, it will keep giving you highs until it detects a peak. When you say the line went away - which line is it? The one closest to the wick, or the one closest to the end you put in the monitor? Because the estrogen line, the one closest to the end you put in the monitor fades OUT before the LH line fades in, so if that's the line thats fading, that is a really good sign.


----------



## jchic

Smy - YAY for the new phone! That is awesome. The iphone is great! I was a Blackberry girl for a LONG time and I refused to give into the cult of Apple, and now...well, lets just saw I have whole heartdly switched teams! GO IPHONE! I am addicted to Words with Friends :) Thats great news about your LP. Mine also has extended. I used to have 11 day LP and 2 cycles ago it was 12, and now it is 13....I think mine is from the Synthroid for my thyroid though! WOOHOO for regulated LPS! Hang in there. Hopefully its a BFP but if not, dont worry. I am a strong believe that wine fixes everything :)

How is everyone today?


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> Smythdm - are you also temping to confirm your O date? Or just going by the CBFM? Just curious. I wonder if you are not as many days DPO as you think?

Possibly. I've been a little lax with the recording of my temps. There has definitely been a shift since the first part of my cycle, but the last temp I have recorded was on CD13 (97.7) and then I did do remember it being at least .5 higher on CD15, and its still pretty high (98.4ish)...not helpful, I know!


----------



## smythdm

jchic said:


> Smy - YAY for the new phone! That is awesome. The iphone is great! I was a Blackberry girl for a LONG time and I refused to give into the cult of Apple, and now...well, lets just saw I have whole heartdly switched teams! GO IPHONE! I am addicted to Words with Friends :) Thats great news about your LP. Mine also has extended. I used to have 11 day LP and 2 cycles ago it was 12, and now it is 13....I think mine is from the Synthroid for my thyroid though! WOOHOO for regulated LPS! Hang in there. Hopefully its a BFP but if not, dont worry. I am a strong believe that wine fixes everything :)
> 
> How is everyone today?

I was the same way, I LOOOVED my blackberry and resisted changing, but I couldn't live without the iphone these days. Haven't gotten into words with friends b/c I already have enough distractions (case in point right here ;)). Wine really does make everything all better!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi gals,
So, I went to the doctor and he has asked me to go for an HSG. I am SO bummed as I'm guessing AF will show 2-3 weeks time (no peak yet!) and then 8-12 days after that I will be away :( which means I guess I'll have to wait another cycle before going for the HSG...

I called the hospital where I will be having the test done and they said even so, it could take 2-3 months to get an appointment. I cried :cry:

So, I guess I'll just keep trusting my CBFM and hope for a peak and a BFP so that the HSG isn't necessary...

Love,
Hopeful


----------



## Buckles

Morning, 
I am so sorry for not popping by and dating hello more often! 
Hope you are all ok? 

I am day 23 of a regular 28/29 day cycle, I've had high days, peaked and bd'd a lot, but today I just feel odd, I have the worst AF style cramps and lower back ache but no AF. Making me feel really uncomfortable and will be whipping out ny hot water bottle as soon as I get to work! Last night I also felt sick! Think I'm symptom spotting.... Lol

Xxx


----------



## jchic

Hopeful - Dont worry! Once you have the HSG I bet it will make you more fertile! WOOHOO! 2-3 months may seem like such a long time, but its really not in the grand scheme of things. Dont stress too much, ok? :) xx

How is everyone today?

Well I am 4dpo and went to the RE this AM for my lining check. He said my lining looks awesome BUT 2 things:

My cyst didnt go away! Its still there, LOL. He thought it was a follicle at first, but its a cyst. He says its rather small and wont interfere with anything so it should go away in about 2 months, if not, then he says we will have it removed. Right now he said hes just going to note it and monitor it. 
Also, as he was doing my u/s, he noticed a mass in my uterus. Said it was very small and he thinks in may be a polyp or it may be nothing. He couldnt really tell by the image. Says if I get my period, he will schedule me for a saline test so he can get a better image, and then if thats what it is, he will have it removed. I freaked out and when I left I called back for the nurse to ask questions and the RE got on the phone and said "WHY are you crying? Jessica, I never said it was DEFINITELY a polyp. I said it could be a polyp and if it is, we will find out and remove it. They are extremely common anyway. I saw nothing today that I am in the slightest bit concerned with. If I am not concerned, you shouldnt be." I told him I really dont want to do more cycles of IUI and he told me he doesnt like to jump to IVF because he feels thats what alot of clinics do and its like a factory. He really likes to explore other options first. He did say that if I am adamant about it, we can discuss if I get my period and perhaps we will do an IUI with injectables and then IVF the following cycle, so April. I told him my insurance covers all meds and unlimited ivfs and iui's at 100% so I just want to get pregnant, however its going to happen! UGH, just discouraged today and I tend to whip myself into a frenzy thinking the worst of things. For example, when he saw that cyst a few weeks back he said it may be a chocolate cyst (endometriosis) or it may not be. I IMMEDIATELY lost my shit and told myself I had endo. Low and behold, its just a regular cyst. Now I am SWEARING I have a polyp! But all my other u/s showed nothing of the sort. I do this all the time! I get all worked up. From what I have researched this AM, if it is a polyp it is very normal and safe to remove. No biggie. 

Thanks for letting me vent :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, Jchic! :hugs: honey! I bet you it's nothing, and in any case you'll get it sorted out soon. And it's very, very normal to do 3-4 iuis before IVF, the odds iui will work keeps going up with each attempt up to the 3rd or 4th. I think at least one more attempt is a good idea. The one last time might not have been perfectly timed, but this one sounds like it was. Also, I think you should try your next iui with Clomid or injectables, where the goal is to develop more than one follie. The pregnancy rate per iui attempt is generally 10-20%, each attempt and closer to 20% with Clomid. It's closer to 30% with injectables. The risk of multiples goes way up with injectables though, so if you develop TOO many follies, you might ask to see if your doc will allow you to convert to IVF. You might also look at your docs success rates with IVF vs other fertility clinics in the area. They are published on the CDC website.


----------



## DaisyQ

I also meant to say that the pregnancy rate after 3 or 4 iuis is about the same as 1 IVF.


----------



## jchic

Thanks Daisy. I am sure its nothing, and if its a polyp it will be removed. I just get freaked out and thing EVERYTHING is wrong. We are going to do the next IUI with injectables, but no clomid. I have a good response with Femara so we are going to stick with that. Then we will move to IVF. First I have to have that saline test during my period, then get the polyp removed if thats the case. Ugh, it never ends, right?


----------



## DaisyQ

One day it will end! All this TTC stuff will be behind us, hopefully soon. But then the worrying and waiting will begin with pregnancy craziness - we will worry about every little thing I am sure. xxoo


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww jchic :hugs: Sorry you got so worked up hun. If your doctor isn't worried than try not to be. I know its easier said than done :hugs: It's all going to work out and your going to be prego lady....maybe even this cycle!!!!! PMA!! I think you have a very good chance this month, your IUI was timed perfectly!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> One day it will end! All this TTC stuff will be behind us, hopefully soon. But then the worrying and waiting will begin with pregnancy craziness - we will worry about every little thing I am sure. xxoo

It's even worse when you finally do find out your pregnant, every little thing is like, ohh my is that normal? Read Books, lots and lots of books, totally helps put your mind at ease!!

Girls my cm...all of it seems to be is brown today, I am freaking out...is AF coming early???? :cry: I moved my crosshairs to when I truely believe I o'd on CD17 as looking back at previous cycles I appear to o the same day I get my o pain...and cd17 is when it happened this cycle. So 9dpo...I usually don't start spotting until 10dpo, sometimes 11dpo but never on 8 or 9!!! It's not a lot but still worries me!


----------



## jchic

Thanks Creative xx

It could be implantation. IB sometimes lasts for a few days. Dont worry too much about it. I dont think you would spot this early!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Jchic-hang in there you sweet thing! I can only imagine how stressed you must feel about this. I would totally trust your doctor who did not seem perturbed at all :) I think you're going to get that BFP and all these other things won't even matter :hugs:

Thank you for your encouragement, you're right! 2 or 3 months is nothing compared in the grand scheme of things!

Creative-I think this is a good sign rather than a reason to panic. Could it be IB? Praying for you that it is!

QUESTION: I am CD23 (high reading today) and I started testing CD6. I am worried that it's going to stop asking for tests in three days time which might be before my peak... How do I fool my machine? I've heard some people do it, but how?

I peaked on CD10 last month which is why it asked so early this month...
:dohh:
Love to all,
Hopeful


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

hopefulhoney said:


> Creative-I think this is a good sign rather than a reason to panic. Could it be IB? Praying for you that it is!
> 
> QUESTION: I am CD23 (high reading today) and I started testing CD6. I am worried that it's going to stop asking for tests in three days time which might be before my peak... How do I fool my machine? I've heard some people do it, but how?
> 
> I peaked on CD10 last month which is why it asked so early this month...

I had a good amount of brown cm when I wiped yesterday afternoon, a bunch of brown glob type cm on the toilet paper (sorry tmi). And today its minimal so far. Had bad cramps yesterday, almost like AF and today they are mild but still off andd on. I am praying this is it!! 

Not sure how you would fool the machine?? It will stop asking you to insert sticks after 20 have been used, you could always pee on them and examine them yourself. I know your not suppose to but we all do! :haha: It's pretty easy to tell when you've got your peak! :hugs:


----------



## smythdm

jchic - sorry to hear that you got upset - it all gets a bit overwhelming sometimes and you feel like the deck is stacked against you, but its NOT and it will happen, so have faith! 

AF came to get me this AM, which I was bummed about, but I always feel so optimistic at the beginning of a cycle - its like a fresh start and I get to think about the things I can/will do this month: relax/better sleep; keep up with the B6 Complex, and HSG! So generally, my emotions go: optimistic/information gathering/planning (during AF), crazed (during ovulation), and pessimistic/worried (during tww - did we do everything we could? what if, etc.). Its a roller coaster for sure!


----------



## smythdm

1cre8tivgrl said:


> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> Not sure how you would fool the machine?? It will stop asking you to insert sticks after 20 have been used, you could always pee on them and examine them yourself. I know your not suppose to but we all do! :haha: It's pretty easy to tell when you've got your peak! :hugs:
> 
> I think you could use a stick from today (a high, right), but its a bit risky b/c the colors might have faded, and it could go down to low. I'd just continue for the next 3 days, and then go out and buy some OPKs and use them to figure out your peak.Click to expand...


----------



## jchic

I have never heard of tricking the monitor! Look at you sneaky girls, LOL

Hopeful - thanks babe! If that doesnt work, maybe just grab some regular opks and continue with those?

Smyth - thanks :) Its hard for sure....sometimes I am BURSTING through the seams with faith and other days, I feel like God is punishing me. Which is so wrong to even type or think....the journey just is bumpy, but I guess at the end all the bumps will be well worth it!

I am sorry that AF came BUT you are right. Its a brand new cycle! When is your HSG scheduled?


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, I'm thinking it is too early for pre AF spotting... 

Hopeful, I would use OPKs once the monitor stops asking for sticks - you can get the clear blue digis if you don't want to have to interpret the lines yourself

Smythdm, I totally relate the gamut of emotions you go through - same here. Sorry about AF.

AFM, hanging in there with this TWW and trying my best to be patient. I'm really NOT patient. Not reading much into my temps, as progesterone will make my temps high, prego or not. Really hoping I get an early BFP, or barring that, at least get AF the moment I stop taking the progesterone. The waitng, waiting, waiting is killing me!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> Creative, I'm thinking it is too early for pre AF spotting...
> 
> Hopeful, I would use OPKs once the monitor stops asking for sticks - you can get the clear blue digis if you don't want to have to interpret the lines yourself
> 
> Smythdm, I totally relate the gamut of emotions you go through - same here. Sorry about AF.
> 
> AFM, hanging in there with this TWW and trying my best to be patient. I'm really NOT patient. Not reading much into my temps, as progesterone will make my temps high, prego or not. Really hoping I get an early BFP, or barring that, at least get AF the moment I stop taking the progesterone. The waitng, waiting, waiting is killing me!

You took Progesterone with your Nov. cycle right? And your temps are no where near as beautiful as they are right now...just saying! :D This is our month chica!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

smythdm said:


> jchic - sorry to hear that you got upset - it all gets a bit overwhelming sometimes and you feel like the deck is stacked against you, but its NOT and it will happen, so have faith!
> 
> AF came to get me this AM, which I was bummed about, but I always feel so optimistic at the beginning of a cycle - its like a fresh start and I get to think about the things I can/will do this month: relax/better sleep; keep up with the B6 Complex, and HSG! So generally, my emotions go: optimistic/information gathering/planning (during AF), crazed (during ovulation), and pessimistic/worried (during tww - did we do everything we could? what if, etc.). Its a roller coaster for sure!

I am sorry the :witch: got you hun :hugs: It is a huge roller coaster ride for sure, but your right, new month new chance as that :bfp: FX this is your final ride!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, but the progesterone I took in November was topical cream you put on your skin (and it's really meant for post-menopausal women) not intravaginally like now. The kind I am taking now is a much higher dose, and it's much better absorbed this way.


----------



## jchic

I hear ya. The waiting is the WORST part....I much rather prefer to wait to O then the last 2 weeks! 

Lets all pretend we are prego right now! We have had so many BFPs recently on this thread, they need to continue to come in!
Daisy - are you going to test?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, but not for a while. I think the earliest I'll test is at 12 DPO, so next Wednesday? Then I will probably keep testing, every day or every other day until 16 DPO, when I'm to stop the progesterone...


----------



## jchic

gotcha. I think that is a good plan. I go in on Friday for a blood test for pregnancy which is 11DPO for me.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooh that is exciting! Next friday will be 14 DPO for me - hopefully we will both know in one week, and I'm hoping for good news for us both!


----------



## jchic

I hope soooooo!!!! I dont know much about the blood test, so what is that about and how soon can it predict pregnancy?


----------



## DaisyQ

It's a blood test for HCG, also called the "beta." Once the baby implants, you start to produce this hormone. It's detectable in urine about 4-5 days after implantation, and that is what the HPTs test for - FRER picks it up once the level is at or above 25 miu. HCG is detectable in the blood sooner after implantation, about 2-3 days is what I've read. It will give the actual level of HCG in your blood. If it's 5 or less, it's considered negative for pregnancy. If it's between 5 and 25, it's inconclusive, but could indicate pregnancy, and if it's over 25, it means you are prego! 11 DPO might be a little early, if baby implants late, so if you get a negative, just remember that you are not "out" quite yet. xxoo My doc doesn't really do the beta until 14 DPO I don't think.


----------



## DaisyQ

With this cycle, the nurse said I could come in for a beta around 16 DPO, but I think I am going to see if I can go in at 14 DPO. I really think that if I am pregnant, it would show up on in a blood test by then, and if it's negative, I will stop the progesterone at 14 DPO instead of 16 DPO.


----------



## jchic

I hear ya. 
How often do you go in for blood with your doc? When you get to that point it is ANNOYING, lol. But its nice because you are kept in the loop of everything thats going on in your body.
Mine does:
Cd3 bloodwork and scan
CD10-12 (depending on scheduling) for bloodwork and follie check)
bloodwork the day of your iui
bloodwork on 3-5 dpiui and lining check
12-14dpiui (depending on scheduling) for pregnancy test

I was supposed to go in next Sat for a test but my weekend is slammed so only time I could do was next Friday....

Lets hope we are prego and we can all be bump buddies! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow that is a LOT!

I don't really know, because I haven't been through a full cycle of IUI and monitoring yet, but from what they've told me:

CD 3 bloodwork
CD 10 ultrasound (they didn't mention more bloodwork)
- depending on the development of the follies - either trigger on CD 10, or come back every day or every other day for ultrasounds, to determine the right time to trigger. 
Once I've been triggered, come back ~ 36 hours later for the IUI.
Come back at 14-16 DPO for the blood test. 

They didn't mention coming in during my luteal phase for additonal bloodwork or monitoring.


----------



## jchic

I think I would rather less to be honest, LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah - I hear you! The worst for me is having to come in on weekends.. ugh. The LAST thing I want to do on my weekend is commute into the city. And if I go for a beta on 16 DPO, that's a Sunday. So annoying. Maybe I can get DH to drive me in, and we'll go for brunch after or something! Mimosas all around to celebrate my BFN. :haha:


----------



## jchic

especially since you commute every day. When I used to work in the city and had to go in on the weekends for anything like a doc appt or whatever it would remind me of my Monday commute drawing near, LOL
STOP! No BFN for you. Only BFP :)
yummmm....I am going to brunch on Sunday and cant wait! Mimosas and girl talk, woohoo!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Are you guys at work today?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Stop with the BFN!! No BFN for you!!! :D I am jealous...wish I lived closer and could join you two!


----------



## jchic

I am at work today and it is SLOW! Its been pretty slow all week so working with my office door shut and reading gossip sites, writing emails and posting on here! 1 more hour before I can leave! tick..tick..tick..

Creative when are you testing?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes I am at work! Multitasking! I post on here, then I chart on a patient. Then check back here. :thumbup:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

LOL Daisy!! You rock!! :D I am tesing in the morning...may be too early but I don't think I can wait another day :haha:


----------



## jchic

10DPO is your lucky day right? Thats when you found out with Brayden and Kaiya, right? So exciting! I am on pins and needles and STALKING your chart. I cant wait for your announcement! 
The graduating class of CBFM Buddy is about to get bigger!


----------



## DaisyQ

I hope so!!!


----------



## smythdm

Fingers crossed for you!! I'm kinda bummed that my cycle is off from you guys and here I am waiting at CD1...so far to go :) 

I just called and moved my HSG to next Friday, so I'll probably hop on over to that thread and then read all about it. The B6 got me up from 9 day luteal phase to 12 day luteal phase, so thats great news, one thing checked off/managed.


----------



## hopefulhoney

ooh Creative! Let us know... I'm excited!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks girls. Just back from the WORST grocery shopping experience possibly ever! My kids are always fine at home but the minute I take them in public oh my word!! I seriously thought what am I doing....what if I'm pregnant...what if its twins...I can't even handle 2 :sad2: It was BAD!!! But I did walk out with 3 CB digis...I will test with an IC first and if I see any line at all I will use aa digi....I'm so scared and I don't have a good feeling anymore. CM is non-existant now, nothing is in my undies but every time I wipe it brown, now like before AF :( I am scared to test!!


----------



## jchic

test!!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I did.... :bfn:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Sorry Creative! I know what your heart must be doing right now :( Boo! :cry:

Don't give up until you have full flow tho...
Sending you LOTS of :hugs:

AFM: CD23 CBFM says high. But the non existent line (LH) is back and a little darker... Anyone got wisdom on how I can make sure my machine doesn't stop asking for sticks before my peak. I have 3 left and then I've used 20!!

Love, 
Hopeful


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful, there is no way to get your machine to ask for more sticks beyond 20. Even if you reset it, you'd have to set it to CD 5, and you would miss at least one day of testing. I suggest OPKs once you finish the 20th stick. Hang in there - OPKs are just fine!


----------



## jchic

Creative- so sorry hun xx.


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: creative


----------



## hopefulhoney

thanks daisy
... I will get some opk's tomorrow :)
I'm feeling a little more hopeful. The LH line was a little darker!
Please please please let me peak before three days are up!!!!


----------



## happyh29

creative i am sorry hon. you know you can fall pregnant and it will happen again, i promise. try not to get down hearted hon it will happen

well ladies i am reading all your exploits and just know its a matter of cycles before the BFPS begin rolling. 

daisy you sound like everything is happening for you. i hope you get your beta 14dpo so you dont have to wait to know.

jchic i am sending positives thoughts for the bfp to you

we have a programme over hear called one born every minute, its just following labour in a busy unit and its soooo emotional. i have just banned myself from watching it as i cried so hard i gave myself a nose bleed!!!

had a lovely weekend. i have to be on light duties at work now so im not working any shifts just day times and get weekends off. Its so nice. my bro came to stay and we had a brilliant evening. i had my ridiculous nausea so felt pretty rubbish on and off but never mind.

i have another scan tomorrow. i'm now 11 weeks 2 days. will keep you posted. im excited but apprehensive, xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

GL for your scan tomorrow happy :)

AFM, I have been testing pretty much daily since 5DPO :lol: and all have been :bfn:'s. I kinda knew it :( I got my preogesterone levels back from the doctors and it was 28.3. I'm not sure if that's good or bad, so will speak to my doctor tomorrow about it. I then have my LH, FSH & thyroids blood to be taken around CD3 and will see what happens with those.

I just really want to get my long cycles sorted out, I can't cope with them anymore :( it's so frustrating to see people have a whole cycle and then half way through another and I'm still on my first :dohh: silly I know.


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy, great to hear from you! I'm sure your scan will go well! Let us know how it goes!

TCCLolly - long cycles are the worst. I am usually one of the lucky ones that have 30 day cycles, but this one is a long one and it's killing me. I just want to move onto the next one already!! I hope you either get your bfp, or some answers/help soon. I think clomid might be your new best friend! Hopefully it can make you ovulate sooner.

AFM, 9 DPO, and nothing to report. Same old, same old. Hating that I have to wait until 16 DPO to test and stop progesterone - if I'm not prego, I just want to stop sooner to bring on AF sooner, so I can move onto the next cycle sooner... grrr. OR really hoping I get a BFP on a pregnancy test tomorrow so it's moot! Not actually sure when to start testing. I usually try to hold out for as long as possible because I hate seeing the BFNs. And if it's negative tomorrow it's going to make me want to stop the progesterone even more, and it will make the last 6 days even harder.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Daisy :hugs: I'm hoping clomid gets brought up by my doctor. If she doesn't mention it I sure will!

TTC is so confusing! I feel exactly the same... I just want the 2WW to be over so I can get on to the next cycle. But then I really just want a BFP :haha: but I know I woin't be getting the latter so that's just wishful thinking!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Defo mention the Clomid if they don't. I know your pain with long cycles, mine were very irregular, both long and short, no pattern. Good Luck


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Mrs B :hugs: it's reassuring to speak to ladies that have been through the same things (and have been successful too ;) p.s. happy belated 7 weeks!).


----------



## hopefulhoney

ttc lolly, how long are your cycles exactly? I am on CD 25 and CBFM still on high!!! (It's my third cycle on it so should be accurate!). I am SUPER bummed about it. I wonder if I will ovulate at all.My cycles have varied between 33 and 52 days. Mostly in the 40's

My dad is an OBGYN and he skyped to tell me to ask my doctor for clomid. I might become a clomid buddie with you :)

I was wondering if your doctor has investigated into why your cycles are longer? What tests did he do and what was the result?

I ask because my GP has asked me to go for an HSG. My dad said this confused him as that would be to check tubes and lack of ovulation could just need a kick start. He's not keen on me going through invasive testing if all I needed was a little nudge from clomid!

I would love to hear a little about your journey. How long have you been TTC?

Love,
Hopeful


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girls!! sorry I have been MIA - horrible weekend accepting things but now I am great! AF will be here tomorrow (huge temp drop this morning) and I am ok with that now. Full story in my journal if you care to read :)

Sorry the :witch: got you lolly...she will get me tomorrow and we'll be cycle buddies! :hugs:

Mrs. B!! 7 weeks already hun, wow! :D

Daisy - when do you think you will test??

Jchic - how's the 2ww going? Any symptoms yet?

Happy - hope you get a pic at your scan today you can share with us!! Good Luck hun!


----------



## ttc_lolly

hopefulhoney said:



> ttc lolly, how long are your cycles exactly? I am on CD 25 and CBFM still on high!!! (It's my third cycle on it so should be accurate!). I am SUPER bummed about it. I wonder if I will ovulate at all.My cycles have varied between 33 and 52 days. Mostly in the 40's
> 
> My dad is an OBGYN and he skyped to tell me to ask my doctor for clomid. I might become a clomid buddie with you :)
> 
> I was wondering if your doctor has investigated into why your cycles are longer? What tests did he do and what was the result?
> 
> I ask because my GP has asked me to go for an HSG. My dad said this confused him as that would be to check tubes and lack of ovulation could just need a kick start. He's not keen on me going through invasive testing if all I needed was a little nudge from clomid!
> 
> I would love to hear a little about your journey. How long have you been TTC?
> 
> Love,
> Hopeful


My cycles are exactly the same hun. My shortest was 36 days and longest was 48 :( the last 3 or so have been in the 40's though.

I have only had my bloods taken for progesterone so far. I called my doctor's reception for my results which were 28.3. I have no idea if this is good or bad, as I understand there are 2 different types of measurements and neither was given to me :shrug: so I have a telephone appointment with my GP in a couple of hours to discuss that :thumbup: 

I'm going for more bloods on Wednesday (CD3) to check my LH, FSH, testosterone/thyroids.

That's great you have your dad giving you advice! I am really hoping my doctor will suggest clomid to me, especially if my progesterone results turn out to be bad. I'll certainly be bringing it in to the conversation though, I'm sick of messing about and can't bare another horrible long cycle :(

Feel free to pop over to my journal lovely :hugs: I am forever rambling/ranting away in there :haha: I'd love to be clomid buddies when/if we are prescribed it! x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Rhonda :hugs: I'm hoping she doesn't and stays away for you! But will be great to have a cycle buddy :)

Well, as you may have already guessed, I'm out! AF got me over night :( I'm pretty gutted but I knew it was coming, have done for a few days now. So back to square one and playing the long old waiting game for O to happen (if it even does!) x


----------



## jchic

Hey All! How is everyone today? I hope you all had a great weekend!

TTC - Has your doc checked to see if you have PCOS? I have read that long cycles might be indicative of that? Its an easy fix with Clomid or Femara though. I have read about a ton of women that get great responses with that! 

Hopeful - hmmm, has your obgyn done any other testing? I agree its a bit out of order to do the HSG first but I also feel that alot of us think we are doctors and we dont have medical degrees, LOL. Just ask him what his reasoning is for the testing and I am sure its valid. The HSG is a good test to have done anyway for diagnostic purposes, so maybe just feel his thought process out first :) I am sure things will be moving along nicely for you asap!

Smyth - How are you? What CD are you on now?

Mrs B - how are youuuuuuu pregopants!?!

Happy - you must send a pic of the scan, I cant wait to see your little bean!

Creative - I am sorry you had a rough weekend....I know all too well what its like to feel down about something. I do want to share a nice story with you that may make you feel better: Yesterday DH and I went out to dinner with 3 friends. One of those friends is a wonderful person named Rich. Rich's brother was in the seminary to become a priest, and realized that although he wanted to serve God, priesthood wasnt his calling. Rich teaches children and does programs for kids to stay out of trouble, etc. He is amazing and I really enjoy talking to him. He is religious and very true in his values and beliefs but has a modern twist on things. I started to talk to him about how I was MAD literally at God 2 weeks ago or so. How I screamed and cursed in the car and cried on my way home from work, basically telling God that he is awful and didnt look out for me (because I got AF, but I didnt share that part with Rich, just told him I was down about something at that time). He shared this story: "Jess, I am going to tell you about my friend Margie. Margie is wonderful and works with teenagers as a counselor. Her husband and her have been TTC for over 2 years (he doesnt know we are ttc) and I was over for dinner and she was telling me how mad she was at God. She had been told that after 3 failed IVF's it most likely wouldnt happen. I told her that maybe God wants you to surrender your issue to him. He hears your prayer. Hes saying "Gotcha, heard you loud and clear, you want to be a mom. OK and you will be but I want to take care of a couple of other things for you first'"....low and behold, on Christmas Eve, she found out she was pregnant with twins. Naturally. No IVF, No clomid, no anything. She just let go and she was blessed. She was always blessed, its just time"....it was a really beautiful story and sometimes I get weary about stories like that, but this one made alot of sense and I think you can take comfort in that. KNOW that you are blessed everyday and God knows you want to be a mom....and it will happen :)

Daisy - how is the 2ww for you? how was your weekend? You are in the home stretch now! Does progestrone prevent your AF from coming?

AFM - 7DPO and feeling good :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thank you jchic, that is a beautiful story!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

jchic - they have said PCOS is a possibility, but all i've had are the blood tests so far. will be having some more this wednesday and then my OH & I will go see the doctor together to see what the next step is.

I spoke to my doctor a couple of hours ago to discuss my progesterone levels. It was 28.3 at 7DPO. My doctor said they like to see it above for 30 to indicate O has taken place :cry: I know mine isn't much below the base level but I'm a bit upset nontheless.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi lovelies! 

Jchic, what a beautiful story. How are you feeling? Anything feel different this time around?

Creative so glad you are feeling better. I posted in your journal. 

Tcclolly, so sorry about the witch. :hugs: glad you are on your way with testing. Hopefully, like Jchic said both you and hopeful can get diagnosed soon, and if it's pcos, Clomid is an easy fix and worked like a charm for mrs b. Two other "friends" from bnb just announced their bfps this weekend, and both were taking Clomid. 

Afm, tww is long. Progesterone does delay AF's arrival, so I won't see her until 2-7 days after I stop taking it. I'm supposed to take it through 16 dpo, so 6 more days. This 2ww is more like a 3ww. Total cycle length will be like 6 weeks. Blah! Just tested, bfn. Never felt good about this cycle anyway, because of the 6 days of spotting after the HSG, and the delayed o. I know it's early, but just didn't/don't have a good feeling.


----------



## DaisyQ

Tcclolly, are you still producing milk? You should also have your prolactin tested.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks for that Daisy :hugs: I'm hoping they'll offer me clomid, we are going to go in and see the doctor face to face together in a couple of week so FX'd that's what we'll get. I'm not producing milk at all, haven't for a while now - would that make any difference?

It's still early days for you yet hun, I have everything crossed for you this cycle. Your chart looks good too :thumbup: x


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, if you are producing milk, then your prolactin would be elevated, which definitely can make your cycles wacky and can impact fertility. It's usually tested during the day 3 bloodwork.


----------



## jchic

Daisy, its still too early to test. Dont fret just yet and if for some reason it is negative, remember next cycle you have all this great stuff going on which is so hopeful!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow you ladies have been busy today!! I'm good thankyou, wont bore you all with details, I'll feel better once I've had my first aapointment next thursday :) xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey everyone...
My CBFM went straight from 4 highs to a low this morning :cry:

Oh dear...


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies. had my scan and little bean had its bum facing the camera constantly, even waving over its shoulder at us!! was lovely to see, had a great heartbeat.I had to get up and jump about and finally bean moved.totally magical, could see little and and little legs and even a nose and eye socket. totally in love already.I'm eleven Weeks three days. 

sorry to post and run I will be in touch. x x


----------



## jchic

hopefulhoney said:


> Hey everyone...
> My CBFM went straight from 4 highs to a low this morning :cry:
> 
> Oh dear...

Oh honey, I am sorry.....dont worry too much, you are going to doc soon right? :hugs:


----------



## jchic

happyh29 said:


> hey ladies. had my scan and little bean had its bum facing the camera constantly, even waving over its shoulder at us!! was lovely to see, had a great heartbeat.I had to get up and jump about and finally bean moved.totally magical, could see little and and little legs and even a nose and eye socket. totally in love already.I'm eleven Weeks three days.
> 
> sorry to post and run I will be in touch. x x

WOW! Such a great post! Cant wait to see the scan, you must post :happydance:


----------



## hopefulhoney

jchic-yup! I need to wait 2-3 months for an opening to do an HSG but trying to make an appointment with an OBGYN now... I think I need some tests done and hopefully clomid.

You are all inspiring to me. We're in this together!

x
Hopeful


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful, how strange - I wonder if the CBFM assumes you have ovulated already, considering how late you are in your cycle, and the monitor is only meant to work for people with average length cycles. I would consider doing OPKs the rest of the cycle in case you have not ovulated yet. I am glad you will be going to the doctor soon!

Happy - wonderful news!! I love it! Now update your status and get yourself a ticker lady!


----------



## smythdm

Hi Ladies -

Hope everyone had a nice weekend - I got to spend some time with my little nephew (2 months old), he is just adorable :). I'm on CD3 - I've got my HSG scheduled for Friday. I'm feeling ok I guess; trying to keep busy and get as much work done as possible as its always hard for me to focus when O approaches. My husband is on travel this week and returns on Sunday, good timing for this cycle! 

Creative - sorry to hear that you had a tough weekend, what CD are you on now? 

Jchic -great story on your friend Rich, something good to remember.


----------



## jchic

Smyth - good plan! Keep busy and let us know how the HSG goes. Dont stress too much about it, it will be over before you know it!

How is everyone today? How are my ladies in the 2ww feeling??


----------



## happyh29

daisy just read your post..... its still really really early to test. dont get disheartened, this will happen xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hopeful I'm sorry hun...how many sticks have you gone through this cycle? Some women do infact only get highs and still ovulate during that time...praying that is the same for you! Do you temp? That is the only way to know for sure if you did o.

smyth good luck for Friday!!! It's right around the corner!!! :dance:

Happy - awe....what was the baby's heartbeat? I love guessing the sex...though I know its an old wivestale it was true for both of my little ones! Did you get a profile shot? I was able to tell kaiya was a girl when I was only 11weeks!! You go by the nub shot, its a lot of fun. And like 80-90% accurate. I'll tell you more about that later!

Daisy - loving your temp this monring hun!!! Praying this is your month!!!!!!!!!! You so deserve it babe! XO

AFM - temp way low this morning 97.50, below my coverline and where I usually am when I get AF, I know she will show today but its ok...moving onto cycle 6...and with a smile :)


----------



## jchic

Creative! Dont worry, you are just one cycle closer to your BFP! What is a nub shot?? Explain! LOL

I was just reading on one of the gossip sites at work (I should be reviewing some trainings I have to conduct next week and fine tuning asn onboarding schedule for a new employee, BUT I am not feeling very productive today so expect to see many posts from me, hahaha) and they were showing all these prego celebs and I was amazed at how differently they all carry. I am going to be the fattest grossest kind, you watch! haha. 
BTW, I am sure I have all told you this, but my MIL is the epitamy of nosy and annoying. She means well and has wonderful intentions but she sticks her nose where it doesnt belong, constantly. And I have no shame to put her in her place, constantly. So on Sunday, we went there for breakfast and I felt sick after I drank OJ. I mean, I wanted to vomit and I had to run to the bathroom (NO, its not what you think, I literally just drank it way too fast). So I come out and shes like "OH MY GOD! Are you pregnant? YES! I am so excited. This is wonderful. Remember, you can only gain 20-25 lbs tops with a pregnancy because thats what I gained with Michael and thats whats healthy, so only eat cottage cheese if you have to!"....so of course, my response was" NOt pregnant Donna. just sick. So glad you only gained 24 lbs 30 years ago with your pregnancy. My mom gained 22 with both my brothers and guess what? She gained 60 with me and lost it all! Everyones body responds differently so when that time comes I will go by what MY OBGYN says, ok?"
grrrrrrr


----------



## smythdm

Creative - we can almost be cycle buddies then :) Among the host of non-helpful things people have said to me (just relax it'll happen, just have sex it'll happen, etc., etc.) one of the helpful things that a friend of mine said to me - was "it only takes one egg, and maybe for you, the right egg is the August egg (or fill in whatever month)" even though it kills me to not be in control, it helps to think that every cycle is one cycle closer to it happening.

jchic - All my friends have been little skinny minnies with their baby bumps, and every time I see a normal pregnant lady who gains all over, I make a point to point her out to my husband so he can see what I'm going to look like :) 

My husband is travelling this week, but we had a good chat last night on the phone and he promised me a babymoon in Hawaii, where I've always wanted to go, so thats another thing I'm excited about for whenever it happens. Also, got some friends (who happen to all be single) together last night to watch the train wreck that is the Bachelor and it was nice to not focus on babies - got to hear some hilarious online dating stories, and talk about other things. CD5 today - getting ready to ramp up for ovulation and HSG (not in that order ;))


----------



## jchic

HA! I know what you mean Smyth. I always do that to DH....I am always like "DO NOT expect a small baby bump, expect a Jessica Simpson style bump" hahahaha

I LOVE The Bachelor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Smythdm - awesome about the prospective babymoon! Love it! I want to go on a babymoon sooo bad - not sure it will happen. Getting DH on vacation is always a struggle (he has a hard time leaving work, and leaving the kids, but once he's there he always loves it!). Love the Bach - total train wreck, as you say. Felt so bad for Kacie B last night, poor thing. 

Jchic - I love that you put MIL in her place! My MIL is a piece of work as well - totally well intentioned, but very intense and judgemental. She hasn't said anything to me about TTC yet (thank God), but they are in FL for the winter, so I haven't spoken to her much past few months. I can't believe what she said about weight gain - how horrible. Does she give any thought to how that comment will make you feel if you do gain more weight than you'd like? It's a sensitive subject for every woman - can't believe she'd say that. I'm already carrying extra weight, so pregnancy is going to be kind of a disaster, as far as my body is concerned. I guess I will just deal with it later. I keep trying to motivate to diet & exercise now, but can't seem to find the focus/energy, probably because I'm so focused on TTC. And I just feel so worn out ALL the time.

Creative, sorry about the temp dip sweetie. I'm glad you are feeling better though, and like Jchic and Smythdm say - it's just one month closer to the eventual BFP.

Happy, thanks for that. I am not feeling disheartened - my mood is OK, but I really just don't think this is the cycle. Another BFN today. I know there is still time, but I just don't feel in my heart that this is it. I am looking forward to starting my next cycle with IUI and clomid, but also trying to be realistic, because the odds are only slightly better, even with that. I'm just trying to keep my focus on the big picture, which is that it will happen eventually. Maybe on the second or third IUI. I know it will happen. I know this sounds negative, and I don't mean it to be, I'm just trying to be realistic and not get my hopes up unnecessarily - it's emotionally healthier, for me, and helps me stay on an even keel, and not get frustrated or disappointed.


----------



## jchic

Ugh I know. My MIL falls into every cliche out there, literally. I used to bite my tongue but DH has told me in the past to just tell her, dont sit there and smile. He has had to put her in her place OVER and OVER again so shes used to it I guess. When we took her to see the house we just bought, we were so excited. My mom was OVER the moon and kept gushing and being like "Im so happy for you guys, this place is perfect for you both!" and Donna says "The master bathroom vanity is white, you will need to update that". Um, first of all, the vanity is nice and in great shape but yes it probably will get on the "to do" project list but honestly, thats what you are going to say? I rolled my eyes and walked downstairs. Didnt say a word. I heard DH from downstairs tell her "Mom, its not getting fixed now. Second, its not your business and not your house. We brought you here so you can see the place, not criticize it. Dont say one word the rest of the tour"....LOL

Daisy - I also feel like I wont concieve "naturally"....its weird because its like the worst fear you have that you think will be realized. We dont know that just yet and either way, we will get prego!


----------



## DaisyQ

It is - my worst fear. Maybe I would/could get pregnant naturally if we gave it 2 years. Just not willing to wait it out, at 34 and 42. 

Love your dh!! Thank goodness for husband who can stand up to their mommies!


----------



## happyh29

im to nervous to get a proper sticky! stupid i know. so i just modified my siggy!

they dont let you hear the heartbeat before 20 weeks or tell you the bpm where i live ( near Scotland). i think its a girl but that defies all family convention on both sides as its all boys everywhere in our families!

xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi there Creative, I don't temp. I wish I could but (I know how ridiculous this sounds) we are not in control of our heating and our apartment is constantly boiling hot! I heard external factors affect your temp and I thought 'Why bother?'. We actually open windows in Winter during the day to try get some air in!

I sure hope I ovulated! I could go for a progesterone test I guess. I guess three days before my 'low' could be the most likely time I ovulated if I did-so 7 days after that would be a good time for the blood test. What do you think?
I thought I was out of it for sure!

We bd' almost every second day during those highs.. And alot before the low. So here's to hoping. It would be a miracle for sure!

I am waiting on a potential OBGYN... they will let me know whether they will accept me as a patient. Also looking into a fertility specialist since it's been a year. Meeting with a lady through my church who TTC for years before getting pregnant. Now is almost due with no 3! Naturally!

Praying that it'll happen for us soon...

Love,
x


----------



## ttc_lolly

There's lots of PMA going around in here today ladies, I like it! :lol:

CD2 for me and I'm giving soy another bash this cycle and then just hoping we get clomid next time. I also want to try GFJ too as I missed out last time. On which days are you supposed to drink it, and how much?

Off for my bloods tomorrow for LH, FSH & thyroids/testosterone. I'm hoping they all come back clear, but at the same time kinda hoping they don't too :wacko: just so we have an explanation as to why I haven't fallen pregnant yet and what with my low progesterone too x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Where the heck is my AF?! She should have been here by now :shrug: There is no possible way to be prego after your temp drops below coverline right? Urgh!! I can't even start over properly :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've seen it happen on some of the charts I was looking through in the pregnancy gallery of FF Rhonda ;) have you tested again yet?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Really? Look at my chart, its really way below though! I dont know what to think as I have not had any cramps since 8 dpo (I am 13dpo today). Still spotting but nothing red...and after dinner last night I got super sick, my dinner went right through me, and that like never happens unless I eat something spicy maybe but we had turkey pie!! :confused: And I felt terrible for the rest of the night. I have no tested in a few days because I figured my temp is super low so I have to be out! But where is AF?!!! I am not home, visiting with family for a few days and of course I didn't bring any tests with me! :dohh: It's just weird!!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Creative, PLEASE
head to a drugstore and

:test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yes just do it :test: hehe!

GFJ anybody!? When to start drinking it and how much? I bought some and had a taste :sick: not the nicest!


----------



## hopefulhoney

I think it's from as early as possible (CD 1) to ovulation. It made a big difference for me and I just had a small glass of it (I'd guess about 200ml) a day. Every morning with breakfast! 
Not sure if that's correct but that's what I had :)
xxx
GL lolly!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks hopeful :thumbup: better get my GFJ in now then before bed. Ewwww!


----------



## hopefulhoney

I drank synthetic GFJ by mistake for a whole month before I realized. What an idiot!:dohh:


----------



## ttc_lolly

:rofl: what is synthetic GFJ!? Like, fake? I didn't even know that existed!


----------



## hopefulhoney

:rofl:It was from concentrate :) 
I was eating half a grapefruit a day before that and had CM for the first time in my life! Then started on my "gfj" and I dried up like the Sahara Desert


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

CD1 today...the witch arrive first thing this morning, giving me a 13 day LP!! Woot! :D Can't chat much right now as I am away and using someone else's computer. Will be home tonight and will catch up properly! :hugs:


----------



## jchic

hey ladies!

HAHA re: synthetic GFJ. That is beyond hilarious!!!! How is everyone today? 

AFM - 9DPO and having cramps on and off since 7DPO which I get EVERY cycle. I am sure AF is on her way but am trying to hang on to the positive, ya know?

I had the craziest dream last night....I dreamed that I took a pregnancy test and 2 lines appeared....but there were 4 windows on the test and I was so happy, but then realized 2 windows is negative and 4 is positive....weird!


----------



## jchic

Creative - Im sorry hun. Stay positive and KNOW that this is a cycle closer to your BFP!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes creative, stay positive. Are you still going to call your doctor?

Jchic, what does your doctor say about the cramping?


----------



## jchic

Hi Dukers - I never really asked, but I have told him that I get on and off cramps leading up to my AF and he said that its absolutely normal and unless I am in ALOT of pain, then its not an issue. My cramps are never bad, they dont even require a tylenol even when I have AF. I am hoping these are a bean getting nice and snuggly but I doubt it!


----------



## smythdm

Just sitting here drinking my gfj!! (which I freakishly like a lot, one of the few things I have in common with my MIL)

Creative sorry to hear that you're out - but it's a fresh start and it's going to be a great cycle!!!


----------



## jchic

I really have to try this GFJ if I dont get my BFP this cycle.....I tried it for like a day, then stopped, hahahaha
Smyth, how are you?


----------



## jchic

Ladies,

I was just googling some stuff and came across this website....its about a woman who was infertile and after 4 IVF's she got prego. She made a website and has all these funny stories about how crazy women who are ttc are....its tongue in cheek, but totally hilarious! She pokes fun of herself and calls herself the infertile, LOL.
Check it out:
https://www.999reasonstolaugh.com/about/

See below one of her lists, LOL:

*Honey, we love you but sometimes we need a little support from you. Here are some suggestions of what NOT to say to your wife:*

Can we take a break this month?
My mother wants to give you some fertility advice so I told her you&#8217;d call her.
It&#8217;s a buddy&#8217;s fishing weekend so I might have to miss your ovulation period this month.
Both my ex-girlfriends are pregnant.
They had a sale on red-colored toilet paper so I bought a year&#8217;s supply.
Your basal thermometer accidentally fell into the toilet.
The fertility clinic called with your test results but I accidentally deleted the message.
My sister and her boyfriend of three months are pregnant.
Can I use a condom this month?
You look bloated. Are you getting your period?
Do we have to? I&#8217;m not in the mood tonight.
I don&#8217;t know what&#8217;s the rush. We&#8217;re still young.
I told my sister you would be happy to plan her baby shower.
Why are you crying? It&#8217;s only a period.
Do I really have to do another semen test? It&#8217;s so much work!
I&#8217;d come with you to your fertility appointment but it&#8217;s so early in the morning and I like to sleep in.
Did you gain weight this cycle?
I forgot to put your fertility medication in the refrigerator.
I heard if we just relax, it might happen.
I know we&#8217;re saving for IVF but I bought this really awesome video game.
I know I was suppose to remind you to take your HCG shot at exactly 10pm but there was this really funny movie on TV.
You have a lot of zits on your forehead.
Sorry about missing the cup during our IUI.
My co-worker got pregnant after adopting.
I told my sister you&#8217;d take her shopping at the maternity store.
Check out my friends cute belly photos on Facebook!
I don&#8217;t think your breasts look any bigger.
Are you crying AGAIN?
Angelina and Brad are pregnant again with twins. Isn&#8217;t that great?
I think you&#8217;re too obsessed about getting pregnant.
I think we should wait a little longer before seeing a fertility specialist.
I know you&#8217;re upset about getting your period today but I invited my friend and his kids over for dinner.
Don&#8217;t worry hun, we&#8217;ll get pregnant next month.
Why do we always have to talk about getting pregnant?
I want to switch back to wearing briefs instead of boxer shorts.
I invited your mother to our fertility counseling session.
What&#8217;s a two week wait?
I got us two free tickets to the Baby Show Expo! Want to go?
I invited my mother to your embryo retrieval procedure.
I know you bought that pineapple for yourself but I ate it all.
No. I definitely don&#8217;t see two lines.
Can you postpone our IUI until Saturday? Thursday isn&#8217;t good for me.
I told my pregnant sister all our potential baby names and she might use one.
Let&#8217;s go on vacation and maybe it will just happen!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Love it! :doh:


----------



## smythdm

Haha that list is hilarious!!!

I'm doing ok - just found out that I won't know my HSG results for one whole week after the initial appointment, as the test is done at a separate diagnostic facility and I had to make another appointment with my OB/GYN to find out the results. It made me really upset and the scheduler had no sympathy. Its not really about the results, I just am bummed that I'll have to wait till later in my cycle (CD14) to talk to him and find out about not only the test results but anything else I can do...so that'll be after I ovulate, and I might have to wait yet another cycle before progesterone or anything else that I can do. I'm just impatient!!!


----------



## jchic

Once you get the test done, your tech will be able to show you and tell you if there are any issues or whatever, dont worry too much bc you will get answers that day!


----------



## DaisyQ

That's funny!

These especially ring true:

Did you gain weight this cycle?
You have a lot of zits on your forehead.
I dont think your breasts look any bigger.
Are you crying AGAIN?
I think youre too obsessed about getting pregnant.
I think we should wait a little longer before seeing a fertility specialist.
Dont worry hun, well get pregnant next month.
Why do we always have to talk about getting pregnant?
I want to switch back to wearing briefs instead of boxer shorts.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, smythdm, hopefully the radiologist that does the HSG will be able to tell you right then and there what the results will be. I know it's frustrating to feel like you are "wasting" another cycle before getting treatment, but even if you were going to go on drugs or do IUI, you'd need to have that all set up already. I bet you can talk to your doc before the appointment about progesterone if you think you need it, but honestly - it's not all that great! I don't think I'll use it next cycle. As I remember, I think you had a nice LP no??


----------



## jchic

HAHA....I mean, sometimes we have to make light of this situation or we will drive ourselves crazy, right?


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> Yes, smythdm, hopefully the radiologist that does the HSG will be able to tell you right then and there what the results will be. I know it's frustrating to feel like you are "wasting" another cycle before getting treatment, but even if you were going to go on drugs or do IUI, you'd need to have that all set up already. I bet you can talk to your doc before the appointment about progesterone if you think you need it, but honestly - it's not all that great! I don't think I'll use it next cycle. As I remember, I think you had a nice LP no??


Hey - I got my LP up from 8 days to 11 with B6 last cycle, but B6 doesn't actually increase progesterone does it?? I dunno - I guess I just finally admitted that I'd need help with all this, and I just want to move full steam ahead, ya know?


----------



## jchic

I hear ya. I think everyone gets to the point where they are like "ENOUGH! Help me please!" 
What is your plan for the next few months, ideally?


----------



## DaisyQ

My understanding is that B6 helps regulate ovulation somewhat so that your egg ruptures the follicle when it's mature, but not overmature, so that your corpus luteum is stronger and will produce more progesterone. My understanding is that progesterone is really what determines luteal phase length, and B6 does boost progesterone levels, but indirectly, by helping the health of your follicle and CL... at the very least, this cycle you should be able to go in for a progesterone test as well. Keep in mind though, that they mainly use the test to confirm ovulation, not to assess if your progesterone level is high enough to sustain a pregnancy. According to paper I read, progesterone is secreted in waves or pulses, so it might be high, and then a few hours later, it might be much lower. So it's not really reliable. Also, some doctors believe in LPD as a fertility issue, and others do not. My doctor does not feel that a short LP (or spotting, in my case)has any bearing on our subfertility... To that end - as you can see from the B6 thread, there have been a number of BFPs among ladies with shorter LPs...


----------



## jchic

I am nervous for my beta on Friday....I want to test so bad, but am unsure whether I should or not. I just know that if I wait until Friday and get the call in the afternoon, it will either be good news or bad news. But if I test before, then at least I go in thinking "YES! I am possibly prego" or "NOPE, Got a BFN"....thoughts? 

I am 9DPO today and want to test friday am before I go to the doc?


----------



## DaisyQ

Only you know how you will react. I think a BFN is hard no matter what. But perhaps if you test in the morning, and if you do get a BFN, the blow will be less difficult that getting that call with the news, and still having your hopes up. 

Knowing you (I say that sort of in jest, because how can I really, really know you from just online), I would say that you should test that morning. I know how hard it is for you getting those BFNs or when AF arrives. It's brutal. And I think anything to soften the blow if it's bad news is a good thing. 

I tried not testing as much last cycle, because I hate seeing the BFNs, but you know what's worse? NOT testing and getting your hopes up even higher, and then AF arrives. So for me, I think there is a happy medium of testing once or twice from 10 or 12 DPO, so that AF's arrival is not quite so unexpected and hard.


----------



## jchic

Ha! You ladies KNOW me better than some of my friends, hahahaha. I agree, I think testing on Friday AM will at least soften the blow if it is a BFN. That way if its not, then I am pleasantly surprised. 

Are you testing again or waiting it out with the proges.?


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't know. I'm out of FRER. I only have ICs and CBEs left. I might get some more tonight. 

I will probably take tomorrow off from testing. Or not. Ugh!! 

I know I should wait it out, and take the progesterone throught the weekend and test on Sunday - or even wait for the beta on Monday, but I just don't know if I can wait it out.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow you girls were chatty today!!! :) thanks for letting me know about the cramps in the 2ww jchic, glad to know that is normal as I get them every month off and on too! And definitely agree about testing early to soften the blow...helped me this month for sure...yeah bfns suck but AF sucks WORSE!!! 

I don't think I'm going to call my doc yet...I have this feeling everything is fine and God is just making me wait to develop patience. So unless something awful happens I will wait here PATIENTLY :) Going to try out preseed this month though! That's something new for me :D And yes more GFJ...glad its starting to grow on you girls...it did for me too!

Sad we are not cycle buddies anymore Daisy dukers :(


----------



## jchic

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG...I need advice ASAP. 9DPO just got home from work....I am shaking so hard right now, so confused....I peed about an hour ago at work (4:30) got home 5pm. decided to do an internet cheapie at 5:15pm (my pee was literally clear). stuck the stick in and started to cry, took it out and laid it by sink....left it there and let my dog out. Came back 3 minutes later and there is a FAINT FAINTTTTT 2nd line. Like a shadow almost but pink....I tried to take a pic but its not coming out. ITS SO FAINT, I can barely make it out but its there BUT I dont know if its an evap? I am only 9dpo???? HELP!!!!!!! DH says he sees it barely and to just relax and wait until Friday when I go to doc...thoughts? I have taken a million of these and they are stark freaking WHITE every time. Please help. What do I do! I cant even take a pic of it.....oh geez


----------



## jchic

What if its an evap? I am so confused! I have taken these tests before and its been so white. LIKE SNOW WHITE with just 1 line. I definitely see a light light lighttttttt 2nd line.....I am driving myself MAD!!!!! Called my mom and she said "just relax and wait for the blood test. If you freak out either way, it will be hard if it isnt..."

Oh Lord, please please please let my eyes not be playing tricks


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG!!!!!! PLease post a pic, I'll throw it in photoshop and reverse the colors to see if we can see something. Oh my Jchic!!!!!!! What if this is really it :shock: I am so excited for you hunni!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## hopefulhoney

jchic...
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hope this is it!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm am so excited for you!


----------



## jchic

How do I do that??? I am freaking out....Ok what do I do? I took two and I didnt leave, I waited for this one and its the FAINTEST line....line you cant see it on camera but its there. the flash makes the test white on the pic, I dont even know what I am typing I am totally freaking out


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh I pray this is your bean sweet J!!!!!! Don't freak out, deep deep breaths!! Unfortunately you have to wait for the line to get darker but if its pink I don't think its an evap!!!!! :D :D


----------



## jchic

ok how do I post a pic....let me try:

https://i44.tinypic.com/29x7x5h.jpg


----------



## jchic

Do you see it or am I crazy....that is a bad pic because it is really fuzzy from iphone


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

That's a line!!! I totally see it!!! OMG Jchic your el-prego girl friend!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: Congratulations hun!! OMG I am so over the moon happy for you!!!!!! :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

wait a minute...that's an opk hun....


----------



## jchic

Really?? You see it really you promise???? I cant believe it...really, you really see it? I am not crazy? I sound like a psycho babbling, DH is on his way home and I sent him the pic and he said he saw it...I am so nervous, is this real? I am shaking soooo much!!!!


----------



## jchic

Wait, did I mix up the bags? I will freaking be so pissed if I did!!!!!!!!!!!! hold


----------



## jchic

UGH, you are right! I mixed the two bags up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA. I am so sad but need to laugh at myself because that is beyond crazy


----------



## jchic

I dont know whether to laugh or to cry...LOL. Maybe laugh.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: I am so sorry hun....I was so beyond thrilled for you too :( I am sad right now!!!! :( At least you can laugh at yourself though :D Your still in with a win....your only 9dpo! You never know you could be prego girly!! 

Your so fab!! I love this :D Totally something I would do too!!!! :haha:


----------



## jchic

Hahahaaaa. I honestly am sad but laughing. Ugh it never ends. Lol. 

Xx youre the best creative :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks for making me smile today :D


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> My understanding is that B6 helps regulate ovulation somewhat so that your egg ruptures the follicle when it's mature, but not overmature, so that your corpus luteum is stronger and will produce more progesterone. My understanding is that progesterone is really what determines luteal phase length, and B6 does boost progesterone levels, but indirectly, by helping the health of your follicle and CL... at the very least, this cycle you should be able to go in for a progesterone test as well. Keep in mind though, that they mainly use the test to confirm ovulation, not to assess if your progesterone level is high enough to sustain a pregnancy. According to paper I read, progesterone is secreted in waves or pulses, so it might be high, and then a few hours later, it might be much lower. So it's not really reliable. Also, some doctors believe in LPD as a fertility issue, and others do not. My doctor does not feel that a short LP (or spotting, in my case)has any bearing on our subfertility... To that end - as you can see from the B6 thread, there have been a number of BFPs among ladies with shorter LPs...

Really really helpful - thanks - I actually had no clue how B6 worked :)


----------



## smythdm

jchic said:


> Wait, did I mix up the bags? I will freaking be so pissed if I did!!!!!!!!!!!! hold

Oh no!! I was really excited to see this - but I have to laugh as this is TOTALLY something I would do too :)


----------



## jchic

Hahaha. I am honestly still dying laughing. What a wreck I am lololol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh jchic, I was so happy for you!! :rofl: You're still not out yet though hun, go POAS (a HPT this time! :haha:)


----------



## DaisyQ

JCHIC!! holy shit sister!!! Test again with the right test!! I hope this is it. Did you know that an opk will be + if you are pregnant???? LH is similar to hcg, so the hcg will will give a positive opk. But I don't know if that line is positive enough, you know??? Omg. I want you to call me when you find out!!! I'm dying over here!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ok I'm dying here... Any further news?? Eeek


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic, are you ok, hun??


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies! HA! I dont know whether to laugh or cry, LOL....I was laughing hard last night thinking....I cant believe I mixed these tests up because they look the same, and put myself through that feeling of hope, it is really funny. I am like that though, I am such a dope sometimes, hahahahaha. I am a bit sad because my fake opk pregnancy made me feel so good for 10 minutes! I did take a real test FRER this AM at 10DPO and nada. I think AF is on her way. I have a beta tomorrow with my RE, so we will know for sure. I do think I want to take a more aggressive approach to this though - my cyst is bothering me, so I am going to ask if we can have that removed or drained, and then go from there. IUI with injectables and then IVF perhaps. We shall see!

How are you all today? Any opk pregnancies to note? LOL


----------



## jchic

Oh boy....I just got yelled at by my RE...LOL. Please see below:

"Hi, this is Jessica. I wanted to talk to the nurse for a second."
"Hi Katie, my cyst is starting to be a bit uncomfortable, so I wanted to talk to Dr. Rabin about that tomorrow and also talk about a bit more of an aggressive approach."

Nurse: "Hi, ok you are coming in tomorrow so we will take blood then and we can discuss something after we get the results"

"I am not pregnant, I took a test"

Hold. 

"Jessica. THis is Dr. Rabin. Do you have your period? Ok, if you dont, stop taking HPTS. They will not work this early. My blood test is much more effective and accurate than an HPT. I understand you want a more aggressive approach. I know that but I have a system and it works really well, so you need to trust my system. We cannot talk about anything until we get your blood results because if you are pregnant, great. If you have a little HCG in your system, our treatment plan is different than if you have no HCG in your system. Please just try to relax and stay calm"

I called DH after this and he was laughing and called me a psycho! LOL. I shouldnt have called. I really just am way too agressive sometimes instead of trusting a FREAKING doctor with multiple degrees...obviously he cant do anything until he sees my results, ha!


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww jchicaroo.... I am bummed. As we all say, you are not out until AF shows, and even a beta at 11 dpo is super early. Check out betabase.info. 

I don't blame you for wanting to get more aggressive. It makes sense to me that you'd want to try to get more than one follie growing, per iui attempt, to increase your chances. If this is not the cycle, remember that iui has the same success rate after 3-4 tries, as one cycle of IVF, so be sure to give it at least one more shot. 

Afm, temps are dropping, even with the supplementary progesterone, and even though I took my temp an hour late this morning. If you look at my chart overlay, you'll see how consistent my temps are every month. This cycle looks a lot like my November cycle, where I used progesterone cream. Oh and another bfn today on IC. Really very sure, based on the tests and my temps that this is not the cycle (and I am ok with that). I will call to see if they will do a beta tomorrow, instead of on Sunday. There is a tiny chance I guess that I could have implanted late, but I just really don't think so...

Also, thinking ahead, if iui with Clomid doesn't work (hoping it will), the doc wants to try iui with injectables before IVF. Because the injectables are so expensive (thousands of dollars, plus the extra monitoring), and because my infertility benefit has a 10k lifetime max that includes meds, I may want to skip it and go straight to IVF. I just worry that I will use a lot of tha 10 benefit on the iuis (especially if we do injectables), and I won't have enough to cover one round if IVF. Of course hoping it doesn't come to that, but that is where my head is at the moment.


----------



## jchic

Daisy! I understand where your head is at. what would the difference leave you (benefit wise) with if you did the iui with injectables then the IVF?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am sorry Daisy...looking at your charts it does look like AF might be on her way....will she still come while you are taking the progesterone? I just have this feeling your going to get prego the 1st try with the IUI! I don't know why but I do. Next month is ours for the taking hun!!

oh jchic...don't feel bad, we've all been yelled at by our docs before! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchickie - I don't actually know, because I don't know how much the "negotiated" fees are for the meds, the IUI, the monitoring - I know how much my clinic charges, but I don't yet know how much the insurance company pays. I am switching insurance March 1, so I guess I can find out at that point (they have to tell you right??)

Creative - I totally agree. I am not upset at all about AF coming, I just "didn't feel it" this cycle. It was such a weird cycle with the HSG, and all that midcycle bleeding, and late O... it just seemed inauspicious to me. I have a good feeling about IUI. I just have a good feeling in general that with IUI or IVF, I will be pregnant soon, within the next 3-6 months. God willing! It's my understanding that progesterone will prevent AF from starting, but there are some women who report that they got AF even on progesterone, so I will see what tomorrow brings. I have not spotted AT ALL on the progesterone, and normally that starts at 10 or 11 DPO, and now I'm on 13 DPO and not a single wipe of tinged CM! So that's good I guess. Or neutral, since it seems no one is concerned about the spotting from a fertility standpoint.


----------



## smythdm

Totally get what you mean about not "feeling it" this cycle. I was the same way last cycle - I felt like we didn't time it right and I just knew that this wasn't the one, so lets just go ahead and move on to the next one!! Still holding out hope for you this cycle Daisy!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

spotting is just "normal" for some people...I've never been tested for low progesterone and always wondered if I had a problem there but I've been spotting before AF for many years and still managed to fall prego so I guess I am ok. You've been checked and are ok too so I wouldn't worry too much hun! :hugs: It's really just a heads up AF is on her way! Which I guess is kind of a good thing right??


----------



## jchic

ttc_lolly said:


> Oh jchic, I was so happy for you!! :rofl: You're still not out yet though hun, go POAS (a HPT this time! :haha:)


HAHAHA! I seriously cannot even believe I did that....embarassed, LOLOL :dohh:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Girly!! You can't be embarrassed around us! We love you :hugs2:


----------



## hopefulhoney

The time difference is killing me here! I miss out on the good stuff :)
Jchic, how hilarious and awful about your false positive :( I think it might have been prophetic tho? :happydance:

Here is where I need your advice right now ladies, I had highs for about 9 days and then back down to low. I am on CD29 now and wondering if I should buy some OPK's to keep going (since my machine stopped asking for sticks after 20) or just leave it for this cycle? I have had some long cycles in the past (42-45 days)... What if my egg is waiting to burst through? Also worried about spending the money tho.

I'm having a pretty desperate day... I just got put in charge of my best friend's baby shower. I'm excited... but it's so hard.:cry:


----------



## jchic

Hopeful! Please go get opks ASAP! I totally feel you about the shower, I just got this email from my cousin:

_*Hey!
How are you guys? I cant believe that you guys bought a house! Its so amazing how you guys are doing all of this- It will be such a great feeling to when all your hard work and sacrifice finally pays off the first night you guys spend in your new home!

So as you know we were all really sick at the end of december going into the first two weeks of January- we had some kind of weird virus that lingered for like 4 weeks- it was awful- i had to take the baby to the doctor numerous times!

I have been MIA, since that because I actually continued to be sick but for other reasons! So baby number two will be here in September! I am 11 weeks now and wanted to wait to get through as much of the first trimester as possible before spreading the news but i wanted to tell you why i have been so distant the last month and half- I have been really really really really sick with horrible headaches, gagging and vomitting. We started trying the same exact time so I am hoping you catch up soon little cousin! Love you!*_

Honestly? I am happy but seriously? WTF? I need patience man big time because this is beyond difficult now....


----------



## hopefulhoney

:hugs:
Oh Jchic, I feel your pain sister. That is simply awful and sounds a little insensitive to be honest. People who haven't had to 'try' really don't understand what this is like...
Having that 'what if never' hanging over me is terrifying!

Lots of love to you,
we'll do this together. BFP's here we come!:flower:

PS: thanks! I will get them after work today. And when should I pee? First morning pee too? :coffee:


----------



## jchic

Hugs hopeful! We will get through this...positive thoughts, positive energy!
Hmmm, I would test either in the AM or early afternoon....I think with opks (not the cbfm kind) its ok to use in am or pm :)

My fingers are crossed tightly for you! I think some clomid might straighten you right out :) xx


----------



## smythdm

hopefulhoney said:


> PS: thanks! I will get them after work today. And when should I pee? First morning pee too? :coffee:


Get some cheap ones and pee ASAP after work and then again in the morning - you don't want to miss that surge :)


----------



## jchic

thats a good idea, I agree Smyth!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww jchic...I'm so sorry hun!! People all around me are popping up prego too, its heart breaking when you've been ttc for a long time :hugs: We are going to get ours!!!!!!! THIS MONTH!!!!

Yes get on those opks hopeful!! I ordered some on amazon, best place to get them I got 40 opks and 10hpt for $10!!!!! Though it will take awhile to get to you, you'll need to start peeing now so stop and pick up some dollar store ones to hold you over in the meantime :D


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks my ladies!
You are the best!
I just ate pizza... I'm an emotional eater... whoops! :wacko:


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, Jchic, that email is horrible. Mainly that last part, with "we started trying at the same time- catch up little cousin!" Barf. 

UGHH!!! 

Afm, had a mini melt down earlier. Called my doctors office to see about coming in for a beta. At first the nurse didn't want to let me until Sunday, at 16 dpo. When I explained how hard it is for me to come into the city on the weekend, she suggested I wait until Monday! :hissy: she also suggested I take a hpt on Sunday. In either scenario I'm supposed to keep taking the progesterone. This is making me crazy. I just KNOW I'm not pregnant. My chart this month is just like every other month. I'm bfn central over here. I know there are just covering their asses from potential liability issues, but I can't believe they make you wait 16 days for a blood test - that seems crazy long. 

One thing is for sure - unless my doc thinks I need to take the progesterone, I'm not doing this again. If AF is coming, let the :witch: come. 

Also, I feel like I only ever talk to the nurses. I have questions I'd like to ask the doctor, but it seems like I can't ever talk directly to him, unless I make an office appointment. 

AND, I discovered that monitoring hours are always from 7-8:30 in the morning - which just sucks for me, because I commute over an hour to get there, and will have to get up before 6 am. I am not a morning person. I also work later hours, usually 10:30 or 11:30 until 6:30 or 7:30. I often don't get home at night until after 8 pm. Up to this point, the have let me come in any time before noon. But the nurse I spoke to today was super strict about it! Ugh. I'm really starting to feel like this place is a factory, and I'm not getting a whole lot of individualized care. I tried explaining about my chart and my pattern, but the nurse was like, "there, there. Next cycle you'll be monitored with ultrasounds which will be able to pinpoint ovulation more accurately than charting". I definitely got the impression they think charting is stupid. I also asked if they would to an ultrasound after (presumed) ovulation, to confirm the eggs have actually been released, and she said no. Well I want one done!! If I'm going to go through several cycles of iui, I want to know for sure that the eggs are being released. 

I'm just so annoyed right now.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Daisy, that sounds like CRAP to me! Sheesh, don't these people know how hard this is for us? We are not numbers... we are people! :growlmad:
I would go to the doctor when you do and explain (as calmly as you can) your frustrations with the system and your anxieties as you put your future in their hands. Be honest and... I know this sounds ridiculous... if you need to cry in front of them. Do it. They should know that the way you are treated affects your heart and your stress levels! :cry:

Anyway, I totally sympathize with you hun.
I wish we were all closer to each other, we could drink tea and moan together

:friends:

Love,
Hopeful


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Hopeful. :friends: 

Exactly - I think the "know" how hard it is - I can sense the pretend sympathy in all of their voices, but honestly it feels insincere - I'm sure that dealing with us desperate hysterical women all day every day is somewhat desensitizing. 

And it's so true - having to come into the office when it is terribly inconvenient for me is NOT patient friendly and is adding more stress (and hours) to my already terribly exhausting and stressful day!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and if I cry in front of this doctor he's going to send me to the shrink. During our initial consultation with him, when he found out how much research I've done on my own on TTC, he suggested I might visit their staff psychologist. PLEASE. I just want to understand the issues that may be affecting my fertility - I think that's natural.


----------



## ttc_lolly

He said what Daisy!? :saywhat: I can't believe your doctor would say that! I agree with what hopeful has said though - but I'd be a bit more demanding & forceful! Hope you get it sorted and get the care that you want AND need :hugs:

Hopeful - LH is said to be at its highest in the early afternoon, around 2pm :thumbup: that's usually when I test anyway.

AFM, AF is slowly on her way out. I'm ready to start all over again, just hoping that the soy has had a positive effect. I really, really want to O before CD31! I had my second lot of bloods taken yesterday (CD3 testing) and shall ring my GP tomorrow to see if the results are back. FX'd it's not bad news x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Lolly, that is so interesting! Had no idea 2pm was the best time to test. I test at 6:30am-ish so I could easily miss my surge!

We dtd yesterday, will probably give it a break today and try again tomorrow. :)
x


----------



## DaisyQ

OH. MY. FREAKING. GOD. Sorry. 

I just went to the grocery store to pick up a few things, and here is my exchange with the cashier:

Cashier: how are you doing tonight
Me: Fine, fine. How are you?
Cashier: Oh, you know, aside from being pregnant, I'm doing OK
(keep in mind this lady was very large, so impossible to tell by looking at her)
Me: Excuse, me - what??
Cashier: Oh yeah, mmhmm, I'm pregnant, so I'm just dealing with that. You know all the early stages.
Me: Uh huh. 
Cashier: You got kids?
Me: Step-kids.
Cashier: Oh so you know what I'm going through.
Me: (silence. crickets chirping. thinking to myself, NO asshole, I don't know what you are going through. Did you not realize that having step kids means I've never been pregnant? That they are not my own? Hello??? Anyone at home up there??? Am I really having this conversation right now, like for real? With the freaking Whole Foods cashier???).

Sorry. I just cannot believe this is how I'm ending my day. On what planet does the grocery store cashier engage you in a conversation about how SHE is pregnant, and how much it sucks? Good thing I didn't buy ice cream - I'd be eating the whole tub right now.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh sweet Daisy...that is awful...I'm sorry but you know what, I think we are running into these "situations" for a reason..God is seeing how we react to see if we are really ready. I know its hard but try to look past your feelings deep down and just be happy for those who are pregnant. YOU are getting your turn and maybe just maybe God is waiting for you to change your heart before he gives you your blessing :hugs:

(I hope that didn't upset you hun, I wasn't at all trying to do that)


----------



## jchic

Daisy, UGH! I really honestly think as we become more entrenched with this ttc business people honestly come out of the WOODWORK that are either insensitive or just plain dumb. Its the weirdest thing, isnt it? Dont pay her any mind because you will be prego in about 30 days time there chica. ;)

How is everyone today? Hopeful did you order your opks? ttc, smyth, creative - how are we all doing on this rainy, miserable Friday?! At least its FRIDAY!

AFM - Went to RE today for blood for HCG, I will know by this afternoon. He also did a lining check and says it looked fine. He wanted to talk to me after....said that he is ok with a more aggressive approach but he wont do injectables with me. Says I am ovulating and have a great response to the femara and if we add injectables, my rate of multiples increases, and that isnt the type of doc he is. He doesnt really believe in the whole multiple eggs, more chances thing....whatever I guess. 
He did say we will do an saline test if I am not prego to see if that small thing on my uterus is a polyp. If it is, my obgyn will remove it. We will do IUI same cycle and then move to IVF he says. He says he only puts back in 1 embroyo or 2 max, depending so he thinks IVF will work nicely for us....BUT he did say my day 3 FSH was high (10). He looked at past tests and they were at 6.8 and 7 before Femara, so he told me that Femara will sometimes raise your FSH level and he isnt going to worry....I keep telling myself to be patient. That i WILL be pregnant by Sept! We all will :)

xx


----------



## smythdm

Daisy - I'm so sorry that happened to you, what an insensitive lady! I stared down the hostess at the Thai place I went to lunch yesterday b/c she was sporting a big ol baby bump. Preggers ladies really are coming out of the wood work! 

I've got my HSG today at 1pm and a ton of work to do before then, so probably won't be on here much this AM, but I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good Luck this morning smyth!


----------



## jchic

Re just called. Beta is negative.... :( Have to schedule a saline test for CD 5 or so. Have to call on CD1. A bit bummed, but it is expected. 
IUI this month, then onto IVF.


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm sorry Jchiceroo. :hugs: Just think - in ~2 months you'll be prego most likely.

Isn't it interesting that your doc will do a beta at 11 DPO, and mine doesn't want to do one until 16 DPO? It's curious that there are so many discrepancies between fertility specialists and the way they do things. 

AFM...

Just feeling yucky. I think this progesterone is really affecting my mood. Had a good cry on the phone to my mom last night, which sort of made me feel better - to be able to talk about it with someone other than hubs, who tries, but honestly doesn't always know what to say or to to make me feel better. Mom honestly can't really relate though - she just had me, at 29, and got pregnant the 2nd or 3rd month trying. 

Temp is up today, but I think it's just the progesterone. Didn't test - out of FRER, and my FMU this morning wasn't much good because I was up a few times in the night, so it was pretty dilute. Just trying to hold on until Sunday. Hubs has said he will drive me into the city if I want to get a beta. Such a sweetie.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well. I have been away from this site for a while as some of the other threads were stressing me out with being newly pregnant and hormonal! But i have missed you all, and wanted to know how everyone is doing.
Had a quick scan of posts but i have missed too much to catch up fully. I hope you are all well. 

AFM ...... well.........TMI

Yesterday at work i noticed blood when i went to the toilet, was in a panic..... Phoned nurse and she said not to worry ( easier said than done) had some cramps later in day and still blood when i wiped ( brown blood) so phoned doctor and she agreed to see me. The dr examined my tummy and said the pain seemed more kidney pain ( possibly urine infection) so she took a urine sample, but has booked me in at the early pregnncy unit for a scan on monday morning, please keep fingers crossed that the scan will reveal a healthy sticky bean. Until then have been told to strictly rest.

The pain has stopped, the blood is easing and more a light brown and less of it, but no flow to it ( only when i wipe) . I am hoping that this is all a hopeful sign.

Wish me luck, and please pray for me and my bean xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good Luck Dawn! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry your beta was neg Jchic! x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm sorry jchic :(

Dawn - I know its scary!!! But to hopefully make you feel a tiny bit better I spotting for a while week while I was pregnant with BRayden, I think it was around 7 weeks too. I was so worried and upset as that is when I had lost my 1st baby. But it turned out to be nothing and he was fine in the end...obviously :winkwink: Just rest and know you will be in our prayers :hugs:

Daisy do your temps go up the day before you get AF? I know mine did the last 2 months so I got a little bit of hope but nope, they came crashing down the next morning, do not know why they do this....false hope is heartbreaking!! Hope you get your bfp or even AF so you can start on this next cycle as I know its going to be your real bfp!!!!


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies!

Dawn, oh honey dont freak out, you will totally be fine. I promise you and the baby bean will be ok :)

AFM - I am switching RE's to a very reputable one in the area because mine just isnt on the same page with me! Have my appt March 7th and taking this cycle to just relax and bd the old fashioned way until my appt on March 7th


----------



## smythdm

Hi! 

Wanted to update everyone on my HSG. I'll post more details of how the procedure was for me in the HSG forum, but good news (actually, the best news there could have been) was that both tubes are unblocked and they were both a little slow (I felt them increase the pressure 2 times) so hopefully the test cleared out lots of gunk!! So I am excited about that and feeling good about this month/cycle. Yay!


----------



## happyh29

dawn honey exactly the same happened to me.I was petrified, my stomach credited and I thought it was game over. they told me at the epu it was the baby getting snuggling down deep in the womb, nothing at all to worry about.it stopped and then the next I passed brown remnants of blood.

everything will be fine its really really common x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone,

I think there are probably the same amount of preggo people around as there always was, we're just more sensitive to it all. I have seen so many sets of twins lately and I just think, "Lord, why? Why does she get 2 and I would just be happy with 1?" :brat:

My pastor was telling me that his wife (TTC for 3 years I think before their beautiful Sadie) would see ladies with bumps and would think, "b!$#h!"... I know! My PASTOR'S WIFE! :rofl: He told me feelings of resentment are normal but to remember to focus on all the things to be grateful for. In my office, there are two wonderful women who would love to be happily married -one is 30 and the other 40. Never met the right guy. Another is 60 and is literally waiting to die with fatal cancer. I am thankful that my husband and I are each other's family -with or without a baby. And I am SO thankful to God for our health.:wedding:

It doesn't mean we can't have an off day every now and again. I throw my anger and tears at God knowing that He can handle me. Yesterday was a really bad one for me. I spent the evening Skyping a friend with her newborn boy together with my 5 month preggo best friend. Had to put on brave-face :cry:

Dawn, I want to echo what everyone else is saying -I think you and baby are going to be just fine! 

jchic, sorry you're going through such a hard time hon. I have a feeling you won't be waiting much longer

Creative, I am LOVING your positivity!

smythdom, yes, tell me all about HSG and how does it affect that cycle. Does one still ovulate potentially a few days after that and can you BD that cycle?

Love to you all... :hugs:

Hopeful


----------



## DaisyQ

Dawnlouise, so sorry this is happening and stressing you out, love. Like the other ladies said, it's probably just some normal spotting. From everything I've read, unless there is a lot of bright red blood and cramping, it should be fine. Take it easy lady and think positive - don't stress yourself out further.

Jchic, happy that you are getting second opinion. Just keep in mind that they might still want to try another round or two of IUI before IVF, even at the new place, but my guess is that they will try clomid or injectables so there is more than 1 eggie, and more than 1 chance. I think that because of your age and length of time trying, they may not be super fast to jump to IVF either - but I would imagine that after 3-4 IUIs, they would allow it. Very interested to here how that appointment goes. Will your current doc know that you are "cheating" on him? Or are you just telling him you need a month off?

Smythdm - great news about your tubes. Hopefully that was the reason (slow tubies, plus shortish LP) that you weren't conceiving. Now that egg has a shot to whip down that tube in record speed and implant! Woohoo! What is the next step for you?

Happy - how is it going? Mrs. B? Lolly? Hopeful?

Creative (and everyone), thanks for the support. It's been a rough couple of days. Trying to hang on until Sunday. Might go for a beta that morning - still thinking about it.

My temps NEVER go up before AF. The only time it did, I had a fever. I really just think it's the progesterone, but I guess it could be anything... I'll just see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## DaisyQ

cross posted with you, Hopeful! While I was reading your post (which is a great one, btw), when I got to the part about your coworker waiting to die of fatal cancer, I read it as "fetal" cancer. What is WRONG WITH ME??? :nope:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Daisy, you're doing great! Sometimes it's hard to pick yourself up out of bed when we go through a tough time. I am really hoping your BFP is going to pop up and take you by (very pleasant) surprise... like a sneaky ninja :ninja:

Keep believing
hopeful


----------



## hopefulhoney

:rofl:HA HA HA!!!!
I know! I played Words with Friends and my friend wrote overly and I read it as ovary!
We need help!:headspin:


----------



## DaisyQ

hopefulhoney said:


> :rofl:HA HA HA!!!!
> I know! I played Words with Friends and my friend wrote overly and I read it as ovary!
> We need help!:headspin:

:rofl: I am seriously dying laughing right now. That is too good!


----------



## DaisyQ

hopefulhoney said:


> I am really hoping your BFP is going to pop up and take you by (very pleasant) surprise... like a sneaky ninja :ninja:
> 
> Keep believing
> hopeful


I love it! I love this --> :ninja: Fantastic!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks everyone for your kind words, i have assigned myself to pretty much complete rest till the scan. I am hoping no pain is a good sign. 
i will spend some time tommorow catching up on threads on here. 
I have missed you all :hugs:


----------



## smythdm

hopefulhoney said:


> smythdom, yes, tell me all about HSG and how does it affect that cycle. Does one still ovulate potentially a few days after that and can you BD that cycle?
> 
> Love to you all... :hugs:
> 
> Hopeful

HSG is basically where they push dye through your uterus to see if it flows into the fallopian tubes. If it is normal (if the dye goes through, which mine did :thumbup:) then it has the additional benefit of clearing out any mucus and making the tiny hairs that line the tubes (cilia I think?) stand up straight and its just a good environment. So that increases fertility for up to 3 cycles after the test. It has different effects on peoples cycles, but I think I can still use the CBFM and OPKs - the radiologist basically told me to have sex every other day from CD10 - CD23 and every day on my peak days. So I'll keep you all posted on how it affects my O date. I feel really really good about it.


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hey Ladies!
Sorry I've been MIA lately. I have survived 2 weeks of HELL-ish ALL DAY nausea. I was hospitalized last friday night to be rehydrated by IV. I've barely been able to get anything down and keep it down. Even the prescription the Dr gave me isn't working. I can't wait for this part to be over. 

Dawn - I've had some spotting too but it's pretty normal, no use worrying yourself to much about it. 

I have my first scan on Wednesday, I wish I could be excited but I'm just THAT sick, nothing is exciting LOL


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs Dutch, sorry to hear you've been so ill. What did the doctor give you? We usually treat severe ms with zofran at the hospital I work at. Also, try not to go to bed with an empty stomach, avoid foods high in fat, and sometimes salty snacks help. Sometimes even a few saltiness before getting out of bed can help. Good luck!


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies,

hope your all ok. we have had a weird week. in the UK you get a 12 week scan with the option of downs syndrome testing. The scan measures the babies neck and then some hormones in my blood. 

It comes back as either high risk ( risk being 1:2 to 1:149) , low risk (1:151 to 1:30000 and onwards).

i came back as being perfectly borderline at 1:150.at my age / weight they expect you to be at the highest 1:9000. So we are pretty shocked to say the least. 

The hospital said the babies measurement looked normal but my hormones were so high they went off the charts. I am (bloody typically) only one of three women in 6 years to have the HCG hormone so high. everything else was fine but my hcg was 5.1 MoM which as i have since found in research is literally off the scale. 


sooo after a few days thinking and praying we ave decided NOT to pay for private testing or get a amnio / cvs. 

The rate of miscarriage is just to high and although it would rock us a baby with downs syndrome is still our baby. I keep flitting between praying the baby is healthy to feeling guilty that i dont want a ds child. Its such a head mess. 

we have a scan at 16 weeks and one at 20 which will give us a clearer picture as the babys facial structure will be more obvious. 

anyhoo i am on here less and less at the moment but your all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy.... :hugs: 1:150 is still a small chance the baby has ds no? Does that mean one in 150? My best friend's second child showed signs suspicious of ds on a scan and also something to do with her hormones, and it meant nothing. She has the most gorgeous (seriously model gorgeous) and talented 7 year old daughter. She made the same decision as you, not to get the amnio, and it all turned out fine. Someone else on here... Violinem went through something similar. I think she has a journal. Xxoo

Afm, temp dipped lower today, another bfn. Supposed to take progesterone one more day and test again. Sorely tempted to stop taking it today. What so you ladies think? Just want to get this cycle over with and move on. What are the chances that I get a bfp tomorrow at 16 dpo???? I think very, very small.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Smth- glad all went well with your test hun! Hopeful you are super fertile now and get you bfp this month!!

Mrs. Dutch - Sorry to hear you are so sick!! I pray this will be short lived hun. On the upside it means your little one is doing well! :D

Happy - I have seen/heard girls in the same situation as you and things turned out fine. I pray the same for you :hugs:

Daisy - ugh...if it were me I would just stop taking it (my opinion only), its going to take a few days for AF to come after you stop taking it right? I'm sorry this cycle has been so long for you :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks creative. Yes this cycle is super long. AF should arrive In a couple days hopefully, once I stop the progesterone. If I stop today, hopefully it starts by Monday.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs: mrs dutch, 
Sorry to hear you have been so poorly, hope you feel better soon. Did the hospital scan you when you were spotting. Good luck for the scan on wednesday x x 





Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> Hey Ladies!
> Sorry I've been MIA lately. I have survived 2 weeks of HELL-ish ALL DAY nausea. I was hospitalized last friday night to be rehydrated by IV. I've barely been able to get anything down and keep it down. Even the prescription the Dr gave me isn't working. I can't wait for this part to be over.
> 
> Dawn - I've had some spotting too but it's pretty normal, no use worrying yourself to much about it.
> 
> I have my first scan on Wednesday, I wish I could be excited but I'm just THAT sick, nothing is exciting LOL


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Happy, :hugs:
Going back a few years a friend of mine was told they were 99% certain her son would have DS based on the scan....... Well he did not have it.
I like your strength in your decision...... This baby is yours and will be perfect in everyway regardless. How many weeks are you now happy? 




happyh29 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> hope your all ok. we have had a weird week. in the UK you get a 12 week scan with the option of downs syndrome testing. The scan measures the babies neck and then some hormones in my blood.
> 
> It comes back as either high risk ( risk being 1:2 to 1:149) , low risk (1:151 to 1:30000 and onwards).
> 
> i came back as being perfectly borderline at 1:150.at my age / weight they expect you to be at the highest 1:9000. So we are pretty shocked to say the least.
> 
> The hospital said the babies measurement looked normal but my hormones were so high they went off the charts. I am (bloody typically) only one of three women in 6 years to have the HCG hormone so high. everything else was fine but my hcg was 5.1 MoM which as i have since found in research is literally off the scale.
> 
> 
> sooo after a few days thinking and praying we ave decided NOT to pay for private testing or get a amnio / cvs.
> 
> The rate of miscarriage is just to high and although it would rock us a baby with downs syndrome is still our baby. I keep flitting between praying the baby is healthy to feeling guilty that i dont want a ds child. Its such a head mess.
> 
> we have a scan at 16 weeks and one at 20 which will give us a clearer picture as the babys facial structure will be more obvious.
> 
> anyhoo i am on here less and less at the moment but your all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## happyh29

thanks ladies,

your suort is very gatefully recieved.

dawn im 12 weeks now. I dont think im being strong at all, its just to me i have dreamed of being a mum for so long i cant differentiate between any child in my womb.

Daisy - thanks hon. yeah it means 1 in 150 chance of having a downs baby. 

creative- i have heard lots of stories of ladies whose children were NOT ds but then i panic thinking, well does that mean that it will be me as everyone else is ok?

my Hcg is literally off the scale. I have looked on tons of research and the highest i have found was 2.2MoM!! hahah. oh well. The midwife said i must have a stomach of steel not to be throwing u all the time but i have nausea as opposed to actual sickness. im totally over analyzing everything though thinking - "oh todays nausea isnt so bad, wonder if that means my hcg is down and thus the babys not ds?!"

oh well. I have faith and Jesus will guide me through this. Thanks again ladies. you WILL get your bfp, i can feel it xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy is there any chance there is more than one bean in there? Can they say with certainty it's not two?

Also, check out betabase.info.. 

From what I've heard too is that there is so much variation In hcg numbers, that it's not a good diagnostic tool?


----------



## happyh29

there is definately only one on all the scans. i had a few scans when i spotted so have seen bean grown from a sac to the little baby. 

im almost calm about all this now. i was in the bath today and felt the baby for the first time, my stomach got tight and like wiggled. Its still my baby.

but i wont EVER get the NT tests again. i wont abort so wish i had never ever looked into it, all its done it worry me.

daisy will have a look thanks hon - its a combination of that and the other fators i think. Im speaking to the specialist scan analyzer on tuesday so will see what she says 

xx


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

Dutchy- sorry ur feeling sick but that part is almost over, hang in there! 
Happy- you are in my prayers. Dont put too much stock in that right now, ok? My friend was told she was going to have a ds baby and tests a month later cleared that! Please just put faith in Gods plan. Xx

Creative, Daisy, Mrs B , Smyth and ttc- how are you all? How was ur wknd?

Afm-super busy today which is fun! Have cramps on and off. No Af yet but she will come tonight or tomorrow I am sure of it ! Oh well, natural cycle next then re appt on the 7th!


----------



## smythdm

Hi there!! I'm good; had a great weekend at home. Got a high yesterday and today on the CBFM and cannot wait to BD tonight when hubby gets home. Bought two big jugs of GFJ yesterday and am committing myself to drinking them both this week. Feeling great about this cycle!! 

Though its totally a personal decision to do the DS testing - if they recommend it for me, I will get it, not because it will change anything, but because I want to use the extra time to educate myself and build a support system that I'll need if my baby is DS. Thinking of you though - sorry its a tough time :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey! I am well, thank you for asking Jchic :flower:

So tired today, trouble with the neighbours last night, decided they were going to have music so loud that 2 doors down even complained, from 11 - 1 am! 

:hugs: to you all that need it right now!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all,

CD 1 for me, cycle 8. Feeling good about it though - excited to move onto clomid and IUI, and feel like we have a real chance this cycle for the first time in a while. Felt like I was spinning my wheels - nothing was happening. I know it might still take some months for the odds to work in our favor, but feeling really positive about the next 3-6 months... :happydance: How is everyone else?


----------



## smythdm

So silly question - I'm not quite up on the math, but when is the latest chance to get pregnant and have a 2012 baby?


----------



## Mrs.B.

LMP by the end of March ish I believe?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies,

well after my scare on thursday with bleeding, i went for a scan today. I am 6 weeks 5 day's along and we saw the heartbeat. No reason for the bleeding, so just one of those things. Feel so much more reassured.
Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Great news dawn xx


----------



## happyh29

fab news dawn!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

smth - Glad you are excited about the GFJ hun but remember drinking to much of it is bad...don't know if there is truth in this of not but I read if you drink too much it could actually make you skip ovulating all together...just what I read online :shrug: I drank 8oz a day from when AF left until I o'd. Good luck sweetie! :flower:

Dawn!! Yay!! :yipee: So glad you got to see the heartbeat! Now you can rest assured your bean is a-ok!! :hugs:

Sorry the witch found you Daisy....but horray for a fresh new start!!! :D

AFM - in the land of boring AF ville still...CD6 for me today so I suspect she'll leave completely in another 2 days. Just spotting now so its not so bad. Not expecting to o until next Friday so in a long boring stretch right now.

Jchic - how are you?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. I am understandably very happy (also very tired as hardly slept last night!)

damm that witch daisy, it's time she went on a long holiday somewhere... good luck for the next cycle. 

creative - good luck for the next cycle for you too.

will be praying for you all, and keep on the GFJ 

xxxxx


----------



## jchic

YAY Dawn! So happy for you! Glad the little bean is growing and strong!

How is everyone today? Mondays are yucky arent they? Lets reset to Friday! 

AFM - AF came this AM when I woke up. No spotting this time, just light red flow. So my LP is now 13 days and no spotting which I am happy about. 
I feel a bit renewed this cycle since we are going to a new RE on March 7th. SO this cycle is au naturale and I want to count this as cycle 1, LOL


----------



## smythdm

Thanks for that reminder!! Will definitely take it easy on the GFJ :) Got another high today (#3) on the CBFM and OPKs are getting darker. Husband is BACK in town, but he is supposed to go on an overnight trip on Thursday night (which is the day I think I will O), though he is going to try to move it around so he can be home and we can BD!! He's great :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, smyth - that is great. My hubs travels for work too, which is very stressful for me, with all this ttc business. He actually has a trip planned one of the days the iui might happen, but he has promised me that he will cancel if need be. 

Dawn, so glad the Bean is there and ok. 

Creative, I hope AF stops soon, and you O early this month. 

Jchic, we are nearly cycle buddies! I like your idea of considering this to be cycle 1!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks Daisy...either way though its going to be hard this cycle. For the next 2-3 weeks DH is working a lot of hours and late at night so scheduling :sex: isn't going to be easy...as long as I get 1 or 2 in I think we'll be ok!


----------



## chicky160

hey ladies can i join in the ttc fun!?! i did my first poas today whith my shiny new cbfm!!! yay me! :happydance: my new best friend (i hope)

cd6, 32 ish day cycle xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Welcome Chicky!! I am CD6 also! :D Praying this is your lucky cycle! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome chicky! This has been a lucky thread - hopefully the monitor will get you knocked up in no time. 

Creative - that's tough. Just try to remember that if it's meant to be this month, it will be, and it just takes one time during the fertile days. :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

ooh thankyou for the warm welcome ladies :happydance:and cre8tive! yay a cycle buddy! im rather excited about this poas or dip in a pot malarky, we have been not using contraception since 2004 and was starting to lose all hope, ive also recently started temping and from what i can make out i dont think i ov till day 22 ish, have been doing it at all the wrong times! and to think of all those wasted hours with my legs in the air! lol just hope if nothing else for now that i can work my cycle out 

good luck and major sprinklings of sparkly baby dust to all of us :flower:


----------



## smythdm

Welcome Chicky!! I'm on my second cycle with the CBFM and CD11 today!!


----------



## jchic

Welcome to our crazy little thread chicky!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Welcome Chicky!
This is a great thread for support and LOTS of laughs :)


----------



## jchic

Its all fun and games until someone pees on an OPK and thinks its an HPT....HAHAHAHAHA. I still cannot believe i did that!


----------



## DaisyQ

jchic said:


> Its all fun and games until someone pees on an OPK and thinks its an HPT....HAHAHAHAHA. I still cannot believe i did that!

:rofl: TOO much, jchic - you are TOO much. Oh lawdy me.


----------



## DaisyQ

So I'm going in for CD 3 bloodwork tomorrow! I will also start clomid tomorrow (after I get the OK from the nurse), and I will find out which day I go back for my first ultra sound. Soooo excited!

Also, I asked about the progesterone (the RN - I can't seem to talk to my doctor ever - :grr:), and she said next cycle I could wait and have it tested, and then go on it if it's low, or she said that if I'm concerned because of the spotting, I should really just consider taking it "to cover my bases." I agree, but I HATE IT, and if I get pregnant using it, I will have to keep taking it for the first 8-12 weeks. BLAH.


----------



## jchic

We are 1 day off! We can endure the tortured 2ww together!


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies! Poas day 2 and it's a low for me, ok I have a question and sorry to ask but its about checking your cervix! :winkwink: so as I'm fairly new to that too do ya think I should be doing it every day this early in my cycle? Or is this the perfect time seeing as I'm still trying to get to know it, so to speak xx:blush:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Since this is your first cycle checking I would monitor it now to watch for changes, once you know what's normal for your body it will be helpful to you. Just make sure you check it around the same time every day becaue it does move throughout the day :thumbup:


----------



## chicky160

it moves!?! blimey, :dohh: x


----------



## DaisyQ

chicky160 said:


> it moves!?! blimey, :dohh: x

:rofl:

That's so funny. Yes it moves! If you are tracking it, you have to check it the same time and in the same position every day. Personally, I don't find checking mine to be all that helpful, so I do it once in a while, but I'm not really doing it too often anymore. The only time it's obvious that it's low and firm is right before I start AF, but it can be low and firm if you are pregnant too - so CP is not a way to symptom spot for pregnancy. Otherwise, my CP is usually medium, medium! So it's not that helpful for me...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Yes...and I don't find it very helpful either, I usually only check mine around when I think I will o, as its helpful in telling you when your getting close, as it will be high and soft. Other than that it's not much useful as Daisy said....in the 2ww it can be all over the place and nothing seems to mean anything! :wacko:


----------



## jchic

I am the WORST at checking my CP. It moves multiple times a day for me, hahahaha


----------



## chicky160

Thanks girls for the advice I suppose when I've been checking a while il have a better idea hey, I seriously didn't know it moved! And I freak out I'm going to give myself a uti! Obviously I wash my hands first, but still x


----------



## happyh29

hey all,

i didnt check my CP at ALL i just have no frame of reference. i tried it but i couldnt !!

i used opks like three times a day when i had cm though.

well i spoke to a scan specialist today. she gave my the breakdown of my results. basically all my results are really really positive except the worlds craziest HcG

They are

HCG - 5.11 MoM 
PAPPA - 0.58MoM
NT - 1mm or 0.77 MoM
CR- 50mm

she said they are brilliant, really positive but has never encountered a HCG so high!! ahha. i have done a load of internet based research but they dont have hcg that high. The NT is a nice small result. 

Anyhoo ladies im totally more chilled today. What will be will be, and i will accept it completely, we have decided no more tests or amnio ect.

xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Okay ladies,
QUESTION: I have been checking my CP this month -mostly just to see if gfj has been helping my CM. I have always been able to reach it and kinda 'extract' CM (sorry! TMI)
Lately, I've had lots of gooey white CM. Today it's clear and slippery and I can't reach my cervix. I tried a few times!

Keep in mind, I am on CD 35 today (around 42 day cycles) and did not get a peak this cycle. 

Happy, YAY for good results!

Love, hopeful :)


----------



## hopefulhoney

Creative, why are you feeling 'ignored'? Don't you know how much we love you? :shrug::friends:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful - you are a fertile myrtle - time to get busy - it soulds like O is imminent!

Happy - great news about your test results hon - I'm sure bean will be just fine.

AFM...
So I just heard back from the nurse at RMA! I didn't get my numbers, but the nurse said that I can go ahead and start the clomid today. I take 2 pills (100mg) daily. I am going to take them before bed, and hopefully sleep through whatever side effects there might be.

I am also supposed to go in for an ultrasound on March 7th - which is a week basically! I can't believe it's happening so fast! The nurse said to bring my ovidrel shot with me, because they might be triggering me that day, depending on how everything is looking. That will be CD11!! I can't imagine ovulating so early, but... OK. Does anyone know - does clomid push up your ovulation date or make your eggs mature faster?

I wrote more in my journal.... 

I am also stressing out about the time between my trigger and IUI - it will only be 24 hours. Isn't that too short??


----------



## chicky160

Sounds good hopeful !! Get busy! Fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hopeful jump on your OH you are VERY close to ovulating hun!!! :happydance: Thanks for the love...my status actually has nothing to do with people on here, you guys are so wonderful and defintely make me feel loved!! Its the people in RL...short story in my journal.

Daisy!! Wow...ready set go! We may end up being o buddies yet :D Yes clomid moves up o!! A girl I chat with on here is on it and she did an opk the day after AF left her CD6 and she got a +opk and o'd the next day :shock: She didn't believe it either! Excited for you this cycle hun!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## hopefulhoney

:wacko:Okay team, was feeling so doubtful because I'm cramping a little. Constant but not severe. Do O cramps feel like little AF cramps?
Lucky for me it's our date-night tonight... hope it's not too late! Plus we :sex: yesterday! Lucky timing!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

hopefulhoney said:


> :wacko:Okay team, was feeling so doubtful because I'm cramping a little. Constant but not severe. Do O cramps feel like little AF cramps?
> Lucky for me it's our date-night tonight... hope it's not too late! Plus we :sex: yesterday! Lucky timing!

Mine do sometimes!! You may very well be ovulating right now! How exciting!!!!! Yay for date-night!!


----------



## happyh29

daisy I am so excited for you.the bfp is on its way.you could still have a 2012 baby.

I don't know enough about it to say if the trigger is to close to iui. what did the rn say?

but seriously you are cooking on gas, its going to happen for you x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Happy - girlfriend get yourself a baby ticker!! I need to know how many weeks you are at all times! :sulk: :rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys... I would be SO happy to have a baby in 2012.... And another Sag like me! 

Hopeful, sometimes around O, I get a dull achy crampy feeling, and a backache, but it's a little different from AF, where the cramps are usually stronger.


----------



## hopefulhoney

ooh daisy, I think that you meant that o info for me? Thanks! I am feeling really mild AF type cramps. I get extremely severe AF cramps so it's hard to know whether these are other people's normal?? 

Because this cycle was so messed up (as was the last one!) I have no idea whether I'm near AF or ovulation. Ha ha ha! What a gong show!

I'm gonna take it easy and if nothing by day 43, do an hpt. We did a lot of BDing so if not this month, def need some help getting my eggies to move!

xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oooh it's all happening in here! 

Hopeful I hope you get lots of :sex: in! Sounds like its O time!

Happy - so glad all your test results are fine :hugs: and you really must put a ticker in your signature!

Daisy - that's fantastic news! A BFP is definitely waiting round the corner for you :yipee:

AFM - my CD2 blood results all came back fine (LH, FSH, testosterone/thyroids) so that's a relief. My doctor is however making me do more bloods to see if I O this cycle. Not sure if you remember but my progesterone levels last cycle were just under the NHS's "cut-off" for normal as so to speak. As my cycles have been getting longer each time I'm having bloods drawn on CD21, 28 AND 35 :shock: not looking forward to that! I guess they'll see what the results are like this time and where we go from there (FX'd clomid!)


----------



## chicky160

Morning girls :) cd 8 and still a low for me, is it bad I'm slightly happy with that? 

Anyway o pains for me are like little funny stabby twisty pains? Nothing at all like af which sometimes I think maybe I am actually going to give birth! Lol just like those birds off I didn't know I was pregnant! Ha, hope ur all well :thumbup:


----------



## happyh29

testing my ticker


----------



## happyh29

ooooh did it work?


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies,

i think i gave my results too much positive emphasis, im stilll a high risk of downs syndrome. but i have come to terms with that and at least the other markers are as positive as possible.

im so excited for you all ladies. bfps will follow!


----------



## jchic

Daisy - 24 hours is completely fine for the IUI. Its really a guessing game and you will drive yourself crazy if you overanalyze it. Its supposed to be anywhere from 24-36 hours after trigger... you will definitely feel a stronger O on the meds. Its not so much that it pushes up O as everyone is different, but it can make your eggs bigger, faster. 

xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

happy you're ticker works and is wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

happyh29 said:


> testing my ticker

:wohoo: Thanks hun...loving it!!! And I cannot believe your already 12 weeks!! WOW!!!!


----------



## happyh29

lol. its thirteen on friday! 

have a massive improvement in nausea. so very very pleased :)
x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

happyh29 said:


> lol. its thirteen on friday!
> 
> have a massive improvement in nausea. so very very pleased :)
> x

Your entering 2nd tri!! 2nd tri is THE BEST!!! 1st and 3rd not so much :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Awesome ticker happy! Thanks jchickie! Trying to let go. It's hard!


----------



## jchic

YAY Happy, I LOVE the new ticker, OH YEAH!

How is everyone today? Creative are you feeling better honey? TTC, Hopeful?

Daisy - I am excited for youuuuuuuu :)

OK so just got off with RMA (new RE place) about my insurance....this is what is covered at 100%:

Unlimited IUI's
All medications
4 Completed IVF cycles
Frozen egg cycles (so basically if they retrieve more eggs than they put back in, they dont count those as fresh egg cycles, that is unlimited)
ICSI

They dont cover the cost of freezing the eggs, which is 1000 for the year, which is fine BUT I am nervous I will need more than 4 fresh IVFS....which in reality is probably more like 6 or 7 because of the frozen thing...am I overthinking this?

Off to conduct a career fair today, SO BORING! I sit at a booth and chat with students about the GLORY of working for our company, hahaha


----------



## smythdm

Hi ladies! 

Just wanted to check in. Hopeful - sounds like O is on its way!! Jchic - that seems like good insurance coverage - is it? I have no frame of reference - haven't looked into what insurance does and does not cover yet :) 

I'm really excited/proud of myself - I was getting little cramps (o cramps?) last night at like 10:30 pm, and even though it was 3 days earlier than I normally o (I guess the HSG can move ovulation up?) I did an OPK when I got home and bam positive!! We weren't planning on BD last night, but you can bet we did, and then this AM, the CBFM was a peak. Really happy that I got the timing down right this cycle.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey ladies,
We did not BD :(
Poor DH is exhausted and I took one look at him last night and decided to let it go... 
I am hopeful little spermie from the morning before was still around. I still feel a little 'off' but cramps are gone... So not sure what's going on.

Poor DH under lots of stress, it's hard to navigate this right now.

Smythdom, I am GREEN with envy at how clever you have been catching that egg. This is it girl... 
B
F
P!!!

Jchic, that is amazing! I should check out what our insurance offers :)

Feeling a little blue today

Love to you all
xxx


----------



## smythdm

hopeful - definitely better not to force things and put unnecessary pressure on yourself or your husband!! Don't feel blue - you did everything you could do :) (that rhymes)

I do actually feel like I am literally chasing the egg/ovulation. My dull crampy pains on the right side have continued through today. BD, BD, BD!!


----------



## DaisyQ

GL Smythdm - hope those :sperm: catches the egg!

Hopeful - try to keep hope alive... without knowing when you are ovulating, it's hard to know the right time to BD - you are doing the best you can, and that's all you can do.

Jchickie, my love, don't stress! My goodness - you have the BEST coverage on the planet (can I come work where you work - do you need a nutritionist??), and you will not need 4 fresh IVFs, I promise you!! (I know, I know - how can we know) BUT, there is no reason anyone has found to explain why you are not getting pregnant, so there is no reason to expect not to eventually. And it hasn't even been a year yet of trying au naturale. AND the two IUIs you did, you only had 1 egg in the mix, so you weren't maximizing your odds as much as possible. So don't stress. You will go to RMA. They will likely want to do at least one more IUI with clomid or injectables. You will get IVF if thats what they think you need. You'll do ICSI if need be - you will get pregnant if not on the first fresh IVF, then on FET or maybe 2nd IVF - I swear. You will not need 4. Four would be if you were like 45, and weren't responding well to stims, and just had poor egg quality or sperm quality, and that just isn't the case! Jchic, if you end up needing 4 IVFs, I will eat my hat! Just won't happen.


----------



## DaisyQ

Do as my mom says - just keep your focus on the next immediate thing - don't think too far ahead, because you'll freak yourself out, and that is counterproductive. Just focus on this natural cycle right now, dealing with the cyst and polyp, and your first appointment at RMA...


----------



## hopefulhoney

Another friend 10 weeks pregnant... Oh Lord, help me to trust that you are good and generous :(
Today is a teary one...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

hopefulhoney said:


> Another friend 10 weeks pregnant... Oh Lord, help me to trust that you are good and generous :(
> Today is a teary one...

:hugs:
Take delight in the LORD, and he will give you the desires of your heart. ~ Psalm 37:4


----------



## hopefulhoney

Creative, I was saved through that verse... long story.. but it has been my life verse ever since. And I am clinging to Him.:cry:

I know that when I get that BFP, I need to say 'HE did it!' not 'we did it!" 
Because this is all His work, it is all 'gift'.

My name means 'house of God' I hope I can glorify Him through the desert :angel:


----------



## smythdm

I know it might not help/apply but I read a tip somewhere that when you're TTC, take it each day at a time and allow yourself to react privately to the news however you feel - don't punish yourself or tell yourself that you're a bad person for not being overjoyed - own how you feel and wait until a better/more positive day to congratulate a friend, buy a baby shower gift, visit a new baby on your terms, when it comes from the best place in your heart. Be kind to yourself and give the people in your life a chance to be understanding and supportive :)


----------



## DaisyQ

:thumbup: I like it, symthdm. Wise words.


----------



## smythdm

Now if I could only follow my own advice ;)


----------



## DaisyQ

Ha!! True enough!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Ladies, 
Just wanted to pop in and tell you all that IT WILL HAPPEN!! No matter how long it takes. It's perfectly natural to feel resentment and bitterness - even towards your closest friends when they get something you so badly want. It's still so weird to be "on the other side" for once. I still feel the pain and hurt for all of you ladies (and all others) still waiting for your BFP. I guess getting my BFP after 3 years of wanting it so badly, still hasn't sunk in and I'm so used to be on the envious side. I firmly believe in the CBFM - though I think the HSG was what really made it happen. You girls are doing all of the right things to get where you want to be - and where you will be SOON!!!!

Jchic - Your new insurance sounds AMAZING!!! Congrats!!

A quick update on me - I had my first ultrasound today!! Everything looked great. Baby is in the right place, strong heartbeat of 148 and measuring 7 weeks 4 days - 13mm from crown to rump. My estimated due date is October 13th!! 
I meet with the midwife next Wednesday, not sure if they will do another scan, if not my next scan is at 12 weeks. I also ordered a doppler, so that we can hear the heartbeat at home.
 



Attached Files:







Noname.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks Smythdom,
You are all right :) I know that this too shall pass.
Meanwhile, I have no idea where I am in my cycle, I may be waiting for late ovulation and I may be in the 2ww... Either way this is how I am feeling.
* Really light but noticeable cramps -like light AF cramps
*Have had one MASSIVE headache a few days ago (Sunday) and a light one yesterday
*Water retention (my wedding ring is killing me!)
*Constant light nausea 

Also, to add insult to injury I weighed myself :help: (don't own a scale but at a friends house hopped on theirs while in the bathroom). In the 4 years I have been married I have piled on 8kg's!!! I now weigh 65kg's! :pizza: I am shocked and not happy with myself. Have no idea where to start to lose it. And how to lose weight safely while TTC.
I am committing to: No more sugar in my coffee, and no chips or treats Mon-Fri... URGH!

I am on CD 36 and will test in a week if no AF...

Mrs Dutch, I didn't know you were TTC for that long. I am super inspired to keep up hope! :yellow:

love y'all
hopeful


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies cd9 and still low, getting bored now! ;) 

I have two questions
1: are these little sticks basically the same as the cheapie ones off eBay? 
2: has anyone used softcups? I've never heard of them until yesterday and thought I might give them a go :) x


----------



## jchic

Mrs Dutch - I love that pic! So glad you popped in to say hi to us. Your ttc journey is inspiring and provides us ALL with hope. I bet you would do those 3 years all over again for a BFP so it makes me feel like once we are on the other side of things we will gladly go through the journey tenfold to have a little bean to care for. So happy that you had your u/s :) xx

Smyth - I love those words, now tell me how to follow them!!!
TTC - ugh losing weight sucks, I know! I know exercise always helped me and made me feel good! just moving more I think helps :)

Daisy, Creative - how are you all today?


----------



## DaisyQ

Dutch! Congratulations on the bean, and thank you for the encouraging words. 

Hopeful, I hope you are in the 2ww. What is your cm like? 

Chicky, I use softcups sometimes (less mess after dtd because it doesn't all fall out straight away) but they have obviously not helped me get pregnant. I've heard some other women report succes by putting the ejaculate in the cup (donor sperm) or having dh ejaculate into the softcup, and then inserting it. I don't understand what you are asking about the sticks. What sticks? The CBFM ones? They are totally different from the IC opks - and they cost a lot more. 

afm, doing fine just tired. Tired tired tired. This weather doesn't help. Second dose of Clomid done. Going to acupuncture tonight. Yay!


----------



## jchic

I am not reading the internet anymore. I swear, I will not do it. So Vaness Minillo and Nick Lachey are prego and so is Snooki. WTH


----------



## smythdm

What?? Snookie is preggers?


----------



## jchic

yes. The walking STD of NJ is now with child. If anyone should be BARREN it should be her, ha!


----------



## Mrs.B.

So, thought I'd let you guys know whats going on, today I got my blue folder it seems real! Its not the scan, but its a step toward it 

I was weighed, to my relief I haven't put on any weight since Sept (the last time I was weighed at docs) even though it feel like I have... I think I need new batteries in my scales as they are over-weighing me loads compared to the doctors ones! I'm going to believe theirs are correct

I have opted in for all the blood checks, the abnormality scan and downs testing. I just don't see why not to do it if the technology is there. I was so emotional whilst she explained the chances of things going wrong, that I cried but its just a massive wave of reality and it scared me. She remembered my sister from her loss at 21 weeks and the Spinal Dysplacia, so she completely understood.

I have to see the obstetrician sometime, but the midwife reckons I will only have to see them once to be dismissed back to the midwife, I can't remember why? I think its my weight. 

Can't wait for my letter with my scan date now! Eeeek


----------



## chicky160

DaisyQ said:


> Dutch! Congratulations on the bean, and thank you for the encouraging words.
> 
> Hopeful, I hope you are in the 2ww. What is your cm like?
> 
> Chicky, I use softcups sometimes (less mess after dtd because it doesn't all fall out straight away) but they have obviously not helped me get pregnant. I've heard some other women report succes by putting the ejaculate in the cup (donor sperm) or having dh ejaculate into the softcup, and then inserting it. I don't understand what you are asking about the sticks. What sticks? The CBFM ones? They are totally different from the IC opks - and they cost a lot more.
> 
> afm, doing fine just tired. Tired tired tired. This weather doesn't help. Second dose of Clomid done. Going to acupuncture tonight. Yay!

hiya yep meant the clearblue ones, having a chat with hubby this morning and he said "so basically they are the same as the cheapie ones you normally get!" just wondering if they are? x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I will catch up properly tonight, DH is working from home because of the storm and he has to use his computer and since mine bit the big one about a month ago I have none :( Anyways...I drank my GFJ this morning and about and hour or 2 later I got ewcm :saywhat: So freaking out I did an OPK and it was negative but darker than normal so wondering if I might o early this cycle??? I also have more LH in my system in the begining and so my sticks start out dark and fade to light then go dark again so it might be that too but sooo weird to have ewcm on CD9 :wacko: Keeping an eye on things! Also my sex drive was high this morning, which is odd for me, as I don't have much of one :blush: But I also did have a sex dream before waking (about an ex! Yikes! Do not know why!!) so could be that too :haha: Will catch up properly later!


----------



## Melly Belly

Hi! :wave: 
I have been reading through (some, there are alotttt of pages lol) the thread and was wondering if you guys would mind if i join? I just started using the CBFM this cycle, DH and I have been trying since October to conceive with IC, but we didnt have any luck there

I did get the monitor second hand, so im wondering if that might be why it is giving me all highs from CD 7 onward (lows during AF and the one day after, then boom, to high) No peak yet, but ive been double checking with the ICs and havent had a positive there either (on CD 15 today, so maybe the egg is taking its time this month) 

Looking forward to seeing BFPs for everyone here :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Melly! I think if it's a second hand monitor you have to reset it somehow, not sure how (maybe take out the batteries??). 

Chicky - CBFM sticks are different. The detect both the estrogen surge and the LH surge. There is a lot if info on how it works on the CBFM website. 

Creative, awesome you are seeing EWCM already! Fx for an early O. Ex-sex dreams are hot. Terrible but true! Probably because it's all so wrong! :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

And :hi: mrs b!!! Don't fret about your bean. Healthy and normal until proven otherwise. Xxoo


----------



## Melly Belly

DaisyQ said:


> Welcome Melly! I think if it's a second hand monitor you have to reset it somehow, not sure how (maybe take out the batteries??).
> 
> Chicky - CBFM sticks are different. The detect both the estrogen surge and the LH surge. There is a lot if info on how it works on the CBFM website.
> 
> Creative, awesome you are seeing EWCM already! Fx for an early O. Ex-sex dreams are hot. Terrible but true! Probably because it's all so wrong! :haha:

Yeah i did reset it (its like, holding buttons and putting a blank stick in so that it sets to cd1 or something like that) , so maybe it is just "getting to know me" for this cycle 
:wacko:


----------



## chicky160

Melly Belly said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Melly! I think if it's a second hand monitor you have to reset it somehow, not sure how (maybe take out the batteries??).
> 
> Chicky - CBFM sticks are different. The detect both the estrogen surge and the LH surge. There is a lot if info on how it works on the CBFM website.
> 
> Creative, awesome you are seeing EWCM already! Fx for an early O. Ex-sex dreams are hot. Terrible but true! Probably because it's all so wrong! :haha:
> 
> Yeah i did reset it (its like, holding buttons and putting a blank stick in so that it sets to cd1 or something like that) , so maybe it is just "getting to know me" for this cycle
> :wacko:Click to expand...

welcome melly! this is my first month too and yes its probably just getting to know you, lots of lovely ladies on here have had the same thing happen, and from what ive read some have had highs, no peaks or lows and still got :bfp:
:happydance:


----------



## chicky160

DaisyQ said:


> Welcome Melly! I think if it's a second hand monitor you have to reset it somehow, not sure how (maybe take out the batteries??).
> 
> Chicky - CBFM sticks are different. The detect both the estrogen surge and the LH surge. There is a lot if info on how it works on the CBFM website.
> 
> Creative, awesome you are seeing EWCM already! Fx for an early O. Ex-sex dreams are hot. Terrible but true! Probably because it's all so wrong! :haha:

ahhh i didnt think they were the same, thankyou for the advice, in your face husband i knew i was right! :haha:


----------



## Melly Belly

chicky160 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Melly! I think if it's a second hand monitor you have to reset it somehow, not sure how (maybe take out the batteries??).
> 
> Chicky - CBFM sticks are different. The detect both the estrogen surge and the LH surge. There is a lot if info on how it works on the CBFM website.
> 
> Creative, awesome you are seeing EWCM already! Fx for an early O. Ex-sex dreams are hot. Terrible but true! Probably because it's all so wrong! :haha:
> 
> ahhh i didnt think they were the same, thankyou for the advice, in your face husband i knew i was right! :haha:Click to expand...

When i first told DH that i wanted to get the monitor, he was like "so it does the same thing that the billion for $10 cheapie sticks do?" :dohh: so i had to research it and show him that it can work when the ICs dont by themselves for some of us...then he was on board with it (and i had to convince him that my pee on a stick habit isnt just getting more expensive :haha:)


----------



## jchic

Mrs B - congrats on your little bean growing into a raspberry! woohoo!

Creative - I wonder if you will O early, this is exciting!

Welcome Chicky and Melly, excited to have you two onboard! xxoo


----------



## happyh29

wow ladies you are busy on here!

no real changes from me, my morning sickness has come back today but still nothing liek it was in weeks 6-10.

lots of love and good luck to you all x


----------



## DaisyQ

:hi: happy!

Jchic are you using the monitor this cycle?

I'm undecided if I'll use it or not since I'm being monitored with US etc. 

I just read on the IUI thread I'm obsessed with that one woman, after 3 tries, and all BFN, realized that she might be ovulating on the later side, so the IUIs weren't all that well timed (IUI 24 hours after trigger). She persuaded her doctor to let her give herself the shot at night, and go in 36 hours later for the IUI - BFP! I am definitely going to discuss this with my doctor because I always seem to O 36-48 hours after I start my LH surge. If he is not open to this, I will do it his way this month, but if it doesn't work, I will broach the subject again.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Okay, I am SO confused. :headspin: I have had EWCM for the last three days. But I thought I was in the 2WW even though I did not peak this cycle. This has def been the month that we have 'given it our best shot' around all the highs... but I dropped to a low without a peak :(

I also feel crampy (assuming I am building up to AF in a few days) and nausea every now and again... light though. Not enough to run to the bathroom but just a general 'not-feeling-myself'. 

Besides the nausea, this all points to AF. Plus, I have not had CM since being off BC (just over a year). This cycle I've had some...:wohoo: and now it's actually been enough to hit my undies (TMI!!). It's eggwhite looking... not lots, but it's there.

Any suggestions? I'm trying to squash hopefulness because of the cramps... :sad1:

Creative, YOU'RE TOTALLY GONNA O EARLIER!!! bfp time for you lady!

Daisy, relax hon. I just gottA feeling you're gonna grab that eggie first time round. 

Welcome Chicky and Melly!!!!

Jchic: How are you feeling?

Everyone else?

Love, hopeful


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Jchic :winkwink: cant wait for it to change again!

Welcome Chicky and Melly


----------



## DaisyQ

My mantra is: whenever in doubt, BD. Whenever you see EWCM BD!

Hopeful, I'm hoping you catch that eggy, even without knowing when O was or will be...


----------



## hopefulhoney

Nice Daisy :) I was really hoping to! We did on Monday, but my poor DH has an exam today and so has been working his butt off until wee hours of the morning! Hopefully tonight :)

What does CM look like in early pregnancy? Anyone know?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Melly Belly said:


> Yeah i did reset it (its like, holding buttons and putting a blank stick in so that it sets to cd1 or something like that) , so maybe it is just "getting to know me" for this cycle
> :wacko:

I was using a 2nd hand one too and had to reset it, you did it right girl. It takes a month or 2 to get used to your body.



hopefulhoney said:


> What does CM look like in early pregnancy? Anyone know?

It's really no different than what you get in your 2ww if I can remember right, patchy creamy cm off and on. It's been awhile so forgive me :blush:



DaisyQ said:


> Creative, awesome you are seeing EWCM already! Fx for an early O. Ex-sex dreams are hot. Terrible but true! Probably because it's all so wrong! :haha:

Oh and Daisy you are sooo right!! What is it with ex-sex dreams, I am still all hot and bothered...I feel terrible about that!! :dohh: I'm getting me some tonight :rofl:


----------



## happyh29

Hey all.

Daisy I don't think you should use your cbfm this month.I think you have got enough going in and its just one more for you.to keep it as relaxed as possible minimise stress I think.also the interventions you are having far out weigh the clinical scope of the cbfm I think.


Hopeful I only ever got cm really at the time of ovulation.as soon as I ovulated on my bfp cycle I had cm every day and it was a cloudy pale instead of the clear cm I would get.loads of people say it but I just knew by about 4dpo I was pregnant.everything felt different, even my nausea and sleep pattern was strange.I also snored like a banshee in that tww and sleep on the wrong side for me.

X


----------



## happyh29

PS creative I heard vivid dreams indicates a increase hormone production....sounds good for a bfp this cycle x


----------



## DaisyQ

1cre8tivgrl said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Creative, awesome you are seeing EWCM already! Fx for an early O. Ex-sex dreams are hot. Terrible but true! Probably because it's all so wrong! :haha:
> 
> Oh and Daisy you are sooo right!! What is it with ex-sex dreams, I am still all hot and bothered...I feel terrible about that!! :dohh: I'm getting me some tonight :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: get to it, creative! Enjoy!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wise words, happy. I think I will skip the monitor. 

My acupuncturist has also suggested not charting this cycle. Not sure but thinking about it. Or maybe compromise, and just till I get my temp rise.


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies!!!

Creative - crap on a cracker, you literally made me laugh out loud - GO GET yours girl! 

How is everyone today?

Daisy - I realllyyyyy want to try accupuncture, I think I am going to do it! Trying to find a place thats a bit on the less expensive side though. How many times a month do you have to go?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

jchic said:


> Creative - crap on a cracker, you literally made me laugh out loud - GO GET yours girl!

Bahahahahaha!!!! You made me laugh too...crap on a cracker :rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

I am going 3 times a cycle. Once or twice during the follicular phase and near ovulation, and once during the luteal phase. I was told the follicular phase is most important. It is spendy for sure, but look at it this way... At least you are not out if pocket for fertility treatments! And I'm going to use flex spending to pay for some if it. You should see who RMA refers to. That is how I found my place.


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies cd11 for me and I got my first high today! :happydance:


----------



## happyh29

congrats! i loved getting a high, makes you feel all excited :)


----------



## chicky160

happyh29 said:


> congrats! i loved getting a high, makes you feel all excited :)

Doesn't it!!! :happydance:


----------



## happyh29

Good luck.I got pregnant after my first ever peak on my second cbfm cycle.

Well I am shattered today.we are renovating our house and today I spent oiling and staining the new a Bannister.it looks awesome but I'm just shattered all the time now! We also cleaned and cleared pout the room which will be the nursery.and realised we are going to have to get new windows put in as the other ones are leaking and causing damp spurs. More money!

X


----------



## DaisyQ

Gl chicky, hope you peak soon. 

Happy, sounds tiring, and I'm not even pregnant! You are nesting already!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Congrats Chickie!
I know how exciting that is! Every second day at least til your peak okay?

AFM: CD 39 today, cramps have been mostly non existent. Will AF show on Tuesday or will I get my BFP? No idea! Slight nausea every morning but disappears as soon as I eat. I did not get a peak this cycle so chances are slim. I'm confused and trying hard not to get my hopes up...

Love,
hopeful


----------



## chicky160

congrats happy, major nesting going on in your house!

thanks daisy :thumbup:

and will do hopeful fingers crossed for you!, :dust:

we were so tired last night but hubby is such a trooper and kept saying " we have to do it you got a green flower!" (on ff) too cute, also had my first experience with a softcup which was surprisingly easy to use, another high today :happydance:


----------



## happyh29

i am such a buffoon.

i forgot i was pregnant. 

hubby was sound asleep after to much larger last night and it was like 11.30 am so i decided it would be really funny to wake him by shouting "belly bouncer" and do a giant belly flop on him. 

The second my tummy landed on him i remembered i was preggo, screamed, rolled off him and promptly spent the next twenty minutes trying not to throw up.

he found it hysterical, i feel like a giant muppet. 

x


----------



## chicky160

happyh29 said:


> i am such a buffoon.
> 
> i forgot i was pregnant.
> 
> hubby was sound asleep after to much larger last night and it was like 11.30 am so i decided it would be really funny to wake him by shouting "belly bouncer" and do a giant belly flop on him.
> 
> The second my tummy landed on him i remembered i was preggo, screamed, rolled off him and promptly spent the next twenty minutes trying not to throw up.
> 
> he found it hysterical, i feel like a giant muppet.
> 
> x


:dohh: x


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh happy! Hope you are feeling ok! That's really funny though. Sounds like you two gave a lot of fun together. 

Chickie, it's great that dh is equally motivated for baby, and knows about Gwen flowers on FF!


----------



## happyh29

thanks ladies. we are always being goofy and having fun.

i dont feel sick anymore thank goodness but it has put me off belly bouncing for a while x


----------



## Melly Belly

Yay! yesterday and today i got peaks on my monitor :happydance: so excited! i double checked it with a internet cheapie and it was right on :flower: hoping this will be our month!


----------



## chicky160

Melly Belly said:


> Yay! yesterday and today i got peaks on my monitor :happydance: so excited! i double checked it with a internet cheapie and it was right on :flower: hoping this will be our month!


Yay melly good luck get to it girl! X:happydance:


----------



## smythdm

Officially in the TWW - still feeling really good about this cycle, hoping that it brings good things. I went to the ob/gyn to get the results of my HSG (which I already had) and he basically said that he can't (won't?) do anything else for me - he said to go see a fertility specialist if I'm not pregnant in May. For anyone thats made the move from their regular OB/GYN - when does that usually happen? Couldn't he have done some of the blood tests and such? Felt really scary being referred to a fertility specialist...


----------



## hopefulhoney

Feeling like AF is on her way :(
BOO!


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> Feeling like AF is on her way :(
> BOO!

oh no hopeful, its not over till shes here :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

cd 13 and still high, come on peak :happydance:


----------



## jchic

smythdm said:


> Officially in the TWW - still feeling really good about this cycle, hoping that it brings good things. I went to the ob/gyn to get the results of my HSG (which I already had) and he basically said that he can't (won't?) do anything else for me - he said to go see a fertility specialist if I'm not pregnant in May. For anyone thats made the move from their regular OB/GYN - when does that usually happen? Couldn't he have done some of the blood tests and such? Felt really scary being referred to a fertility specialist...

Hi Smyth! Dont be scared. I have been ttc (this is my 8th cycle) and my doc also told me if I wasnt prego to go to a specialist in Sept, but I went a few months ahead obviously, LOL. Most specialists just do different tests and know what to look for a bit more. I wouldnt worry, you will be prego by May anyway! :thumbup:

How was everyones weekend?


----------



## smythdm

Thanks :) Its just feels like a big step, but one I'm sure I'll want to make come May. 

Weekend was good, very relaxed. Trying not to symptom spot, 4DPO currently and want the next 7 days to go by as quickly as possible. I'll admit it - I took a pregnancy test this AM, I knew I shouldn't have but, I've had all these weird cramps (light cramps, but they just feel odd) and I just feel like something is up. Wishful thinking b/c it was white as snow! 

How was your weekend jchic?


----------



## Melly Belly

Weekend was good :flower: officially in the two week wackiness now, im back to highs on the monitor after my two peak days (and faint test lines on opks) 

fingers crossed for all of us, let the symptom spotting begin :dohh:


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck Melly and Smythdm - wishing you both a speedy, and fruitful 2WW.

Smythdm, agree with Jchic, it's a good thing that your OB is referring to a specialist - too many OBs think they know what they are doing when it comes to fertility, but they don't - so it's good that yours knows the bounds of her/his expertise. Trust me - it would be annoying to do bloodwork with your OB just to have her/him interpret it incorrectly, or have the tests done on the wrong days (it's happend to others on here). I, like Jchic, went to a specialist early. My new OB/GYN told me to wait a year, but at 34, no way am I waiting a full year. I went to see my FS after 6 months. Month 7 was spent on testing, and now month 8 is my first cycle with "help."

Chicky, your peak is right around the corner. 

Hopeful, hang in there lady.

My weekend sucked. :grr: Daily spats with hubs. Sigh. I need a do-over.


----------



## Melly Belly

DaisyQ said:


> Good luck Melly and Smythdm - wishing you both a speedy, and fruitful 2WW.
> 
> Smythdm, agree with Jchic, it's a good thing that your OB is referring to a specialist - too many OBs think they know what they are doing when it comes to fertility, but they don't - so it's good that yours knows the bounds of her/his expertise. Trust me - it would be annoying to do bloodwork with your OB just to have her/him interpret it incorrectly, or have the tests done on the wrong days (it's happend to others on here). I, like Jchic, went to a specialist early. My new OB/GYN told me to wait a year, but at 34, no way am I waiting a full year. I went to see my FS after 6 months. Month 7 was spent on testing, and now month 8 is my first cycle with "help."
> 
> Chicky, your peak is right around the corner.
> 
> Hopeful, hang in there lady.
> 
> My weekend sucked. :grr: Daily spats with hubs. Sigh. I need a do-over.

sometimes the best part about having spats is making up afterwards! :blush:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah... we haven't completely made up yet. We are in the him begging my forgiveness stage. And he doesn't get home until late tonight, so....

We have sex "scheduled" for tomorrow though, so hopefully we will be fine by then! 

This TTC business is so ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## smythdm

Randomly I turned on the television the other day to a re-run of Friends, and it was the episode where Monica pretends to make up with Chandler b/c she is ovulating - gotta admit, I've definitely done that!


----------



## smythdm

RE: Fertility Specialists, I know that its a good thing deep down - and maybe just hearing the words will kick my body into gear. Its just crazy that I've heard the advertisements for Dominion Fertility on the radio over and over again and now its something thats relevant in my life, ya know? Also finally looked and found out that my insurance (or my husbands) doesn't cover ANYTHING related to treatment of infertility, just diagnosis (blood tests, HSG, I think). So thats no good at all!! Good thing we have lots saved up on our HSA card - looks like hubby may have to wait on his laser eye surgery ;) 

But not putting the cart before the horse - will wait till May, when the benefits of my HSG expire. Till then - onward with the TTC, TWW, and POAS.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

HAd a crazy stress-filled weekend and totally forgot to poas....I wanted to start on CD11...well today is CD13 and finally did for the 1st time :dohh: It's been nuts I tell you!! I was shocked to say the least when I saw the line, its negative but I am think tonights MIGHT be a +, what do you girls think??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0185.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## smythdm

Yup tonight or tomorrow AM!!


----------



## chicky160

1cre8tivgrl said:


> HAd a crazy stress-filled weekend and totally forgot to poas....I wanted to start on CD11...well today is CD13 and finally did for the 1st time :dohh: It's been nuts I tell you!! I was shocked to say the least when I saw the line, its negative but I am think tonights MIGHT be a +, what do you girls think??


Ooh creative I'm cd 13 too and yep that looks like its gonna happen really soon! I know for a fact if it were me I'd be peeing on a stick every hour lol. Good luck! X


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, I'd say within 48 hours!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks girls, I am just comparing them with last months sticks and I seem to be 2 days ahead...(comparing sticks and my huge glob of ewcm I got on CD12 this month, which I got on CD14 last) so thinking I may o on Weds instead of Friday :shrug: This is last months, my stick today looks like my AM stick on CD15...and I o'd on CD17. Time to get busy!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0183.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jchic

I agree, I think you will O tomorrow or Weds~


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Woot! My crappy week just got exciting :dance:


----------



## jchic

Smyth! i LOVE friends! hahahahaha.....Monica and Chandler are the best


----------



## Mrs.B.

You guys all sound very positive :) [-o&lt;ing your next preg tests are too


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth, story of my life - making up to have ttc sex!


----------



## smythdm

Creative - actually really interesting to see your OPK progression. So you think you O on the darkest day (not the day after?), even if you have somewhat positives on the day before? I get the same thing as your CD17 - where part of the line is SUPER dark, but I wasn't sure if that meant that I would O the following day or what. Must start temping :) 

Daisy - I actually thought the other day that the whole making up only to BD might be really good for us, our fights, even if they are little ones, tend to drag on and on with both of us being stubborn, and now we both have incentive to address the issue and make up. Sometimes one or the other of us continues to try to be stubborn, but in the end, we're on the same page with what we want to accomplish and how critical the timing is, and it just puts things in perspective - in the grand scheme of things is our little fight or our potential baby more important? Doesn't always work, but it helps, and hopefully our new pattern of trying to make up more quickly will continue regardless.


----------



## Melly Belly

Mrs.B. said:


> You guys all sound very positive :) [-o&lt;ing your next preg tests are too

Thank you! I wish i could have managed it sooner because i love the "having a pumpkin" idea, and my birthday is in october too, would be a great present :haha:! Still, im hoping for my Dragon baby, so we have been doing everything we can to help it along :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Melly Belly said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> You guys all sound very positive :) [-o&lt;ing your next preg tests are too
> 
> Thank you! I wish i could have managed it sooner because i love the "having a pumpkin" idea, and my birthday is in october too, would be a great present :haha:! Still, im hoping for my Dragon baby, so we have been doing everything we can to help it along :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'd have loved a summer baby, but we can't be choosy can we :winkwink: x


----------



## Melly Belly

Mrs.B. said:


> Melly Belly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> You guys all sound very positive :) [-o&lt;ing your next preg tests are too
> 
> Thank you! I wish i could have managed it sooner because i love the "having a pumpkin" idea, and my birthday is in october too, would be a great present :haha:! Still, im hoping for my Dragon baby, so we have been doing everything we can to help it along :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have loved a summer baby, but we can't be choosy can we :winkwink: xClick to expand...

heck if i had it my way i would have had a baby a long time ago...but we werent ready for it financially/DH wasnt completely on board with it at the time....but we are ready now! hear that ovaries and uterus! cooperate with me here!! :haha:


----------



## smythdm

I know - my husband was sort of upset when I told him that this was our last chance for a 2012 baby and that he/she would be born in December - yes its not ideal but we can't plan everything, no matter how much we try. 

I have a friend who is planning on only trying in March (not Feb, not April, not anytime after March) b/c thats how she can max out her leave as a teacher. I just think its crazy, but you KNOW she is going to get pregnant in March just like she planned!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Melly Belly said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melly Belly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> You guys all sound very positive :) [-o&lt;ing your next preg tests are too
> 
> Thank you! I wish i could have managed it sooner because i love the "having a pumpkin" idea, and my birthday is in october too, would be a great present :haha:! Still, im hoping for my Dragon baby, so we have been doing everything we can to help it along :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd have loved a summer baby, but we can't be choosy can we :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> heck if i had it my way i would have had a baby a long time ago...but we werent ready for it financially/DH wasnt completely on board with it at the time....but we are ready now! hear that ovaries and uterus! cooperate with me here!! :haha:Click to expand...

Yes I know that feeling, I always wanted children early, but DH has only come round to the idea when we started trying :winkwink: Good luck to you


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

smythdm said:


> Creative - actually really interesting to see your OPK progression. So you think you O on the darkest day (not the day after?), even if you have somewhat positives on the day before? I get the same thing as your CD17 - where part of the line is SUPER dark, but I wasn't sure if that meant that I would O the following day or what. Must start temping :)

Yes, temp...huge help pin pointing o!! I know I o'd on that day because of my temps but also because I get o pain...which is helpful! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

smythdm said:


> I know - my husband was sort of upset when I told him that this was our last chance for a 2012 baby and that he/she would be born in December - yes its not ideal but we can't plan everything, no matter how much we try.
> 
> I have a friend who is planning on only trying in March (not Feb, not April, not anytime after March) b/c thats how she can max out her leave as a teacher. I just think its crazy, but you KNOW she is going to get pregnant in March just like she planned!

That IS Crazy! :wacko:


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth too true! And your friend probably will get pregnant while the rest of us languish here in ttcville. So annoying! Agree - start temping! Then we can stalk your chart and weigh in on O day. 

Really, really want a 2012 baby. Hoping cycle 8 is lucky.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Alright, I am going crazy!
I had two or three pretty bad cramps last night (before 9pm) and was convinced AF would come in the wee hours of this morning. I am feeling a little crampy now but not at all doubled over. 

But these feel EXACTLY like AF cramps. Wouldn't preggie cramps feel more like stretching? Day 41 of my cycle... I should be able to test tomorrow... 

Am I out?
Love,
Hopeful

PS: My cramps started while I was in church last night, I was trying not to cry. Seconds later... my friend comes bounding up to me... "I'm 12 weeks pregnant!!" she says... and then I smile as she goes through her plans to buy a stroller and mat clothing etc etc... SHEESH!!!:dohh:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No, early pregy cramps can feel just like AF!!! Praying this is it for you hun, when is your AF due?


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks Creative!

I think I might be late already because my last few cycles have been 33-36 days. But I did have a 42 day cycle once or twice. So tomorrow will be CD 42. 

Trying to hold out until Thursday.

Every time I test I get AF a mere few hours later!
I'm REALLY hoping!!

I have felt a little yuck lately but no where close to throwing up. Had some massive headaches a little over a week ago. Have noticed my CM drying up tho... who knows!

Love,
me


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Is your cm dry during your 2ww? I know mine isn't. Don't read into the cm...as it doesn't really mean anything, it varies greatly from woman to woman. some are dry before they get their bfp and some have cm...and all different types too. So you never know!!!!! :D Excited for you!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Ahhh! I am so SCARED and don't want to allow myself to get too hopeful. I feel like :witch: is just around the corner :(


----------



## smythdm

Eeep - I'm excited for you!!! I've felt a little crampy so far during my TWW and definitely more CM than usual...many more days for those two things to go away and dash all my hopes again, you are in a good situation and I've got my FX for you!


----------



## hopefulhoney

thanks smythdm! My cramps have eased but are constant and noticeable. Went for a run to try hurry AF along so I could book my HSG. Tomorrow is too late :( I will be away for the exact window where I'd need to go in for the test. So My HSG will have to wait another cycle...

I'm going to try SO hard not to test tomorrow (Tuesday) and to wait for Thursday. I just know that the witch will arrive moments after I test if I do so tomorrow.

I am adding heartburn to my SS and gas. Feel like I swallowed a balloon. Also typical AF symtoms tho... goodness!!

Love, Hopeful


----------



## DaisyQ

:dust: hopeful!


----------



## chicky160

hi ladies cd 14 and still high, eggwhite cm is here!:happydance: and ive started using softcups which are bloody brill! sorry if tmi but not many know im ttc so can only vent here lol, im sooooooo excited this cycle cos i know im giving it everything and when :witch: rears her ugly head again i know i can go to the doctors and not be fobbed off or told im not doing it right! xx

:dust: to all


----------



## Melly Belly

hopefulhoney said:


> thanks smythdm! My cramps have eased but are constant and noticeable. Went for a run to try hurry AF along so I could book my HSG. Tomorrow is too late :( I will be away for the exact window where I'd need to go in for the test. So My HSG will have to wait another cycle...
> 
> I'm going to try SO hard not to test tomorrow (Tuesday) and to wait for Thursday. I just know that the witch will arrive moments after I test if I do so tomorrow.
> 
> I am adding heartburn to my SS and gas. Feel like I swallowed a balloon. Also typical AF symtoms tho... goodness!!
> 
> Love, Hopeful

It sucks so much that early preg symptoms are the same/similar to AF!! I wish there were just one thing (other than missing a period, and even *that* isnt accurate, yay stress!) that told us definitively that yes it had happened, like your middle toe on your left foot turns green or something! :hugs: ive got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

How are you doing today hopeful? Hope AF is still MIA!! You surely have more patience than I...I would have tested by now for sure :)

I hear you Melly...would be nice if we got a definite sign...but then I guess that's what the hpts are for :D

AFM- waiting to pee, I did an OPK this morning but think the test was defective so in limbo land. Hoping for my positive OPK today, as it was sooo close last night, about 95%! We dtd last night so hoping even if that's all I get for a chance this week (with DH's crazy work schedule) that it might be enough :shrug:


----------



## chicky160

1cre8tivgrl said:


> How are you doing today hopeful? Hope AF is still MIA!! You surely have more patience than I...I would have tested by now for sure :)
> 
> I hear you Melly...would be nice if we got a definite sign...but then I guess that's what the hpts are for :D
> 
> AFM- waiting to pee, I did an OPK this morning but think the test was defective so in limbo land. Hoping for my positive OPK today, as it was sooo close last night, about 95%! We dtd last night so hoping even if that's all I get for a chance this week (with DH's crazy work schedule) that it might be enough :shrug:

Fxd for u cre8ive x


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! How is everyone today?!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

got my +opk!!!! :yipee:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! Hooray! FX for you girl!


----------



## chicky160

1cre8tivgrl said:


> got my +opk!!!! :yipee:


Woooooo hooooooo! :happydance:


----------



## jchic

wooohooooooooooo go jump your man :)


----------



## chicky160

jchic said:


> wooohooooooooooo go jump your man :)

:rofl: I cracked up when I read this! Having all sorts of funny thoughts none to do with dtd! When u use that expression here it means something entirely different! Usually involving a sharp object and requesting whoever you may be jumping to "gimme ur money"! Hehe x


----------



## happyh29

gooooooooooooooooooo creative :)

xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

chicky - you are a londoner I see! My DH has asked me to buy a baby gift (!!) for a friend who just had #2 - and they live in London. Any ideas on any shops in London that have a website to purchase online? Or a website showing their stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## chicky160

DaisyQ said:


> chicky - you are a londoner I see! My DH has asked me to buy a baby gift (!!) for a friend who just had #2 - and they live in London. Any ideas on any shops in London that have a website to purchase online? Or a website showing their stuff?
> 
> Thanks!

Ok well I don't know what kinds of shops you have in the u.s but I would go to either mothercare,( bloody awesome everything baby!) I go just to browse :) or toys r us. They have a babies r us section! Also awesome :) 

Mothercare.co.uk
Toysrus.co.uk

X


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you chickie! I'll take a look.


----------



## chicky160

If no joy with those try bundlesofjoy.co.uk or babycity.co.uk and ur welcome x


----------



## hopefulhoney

The witch is still MIA. Cramps are def there but not bad at all!
???


----------



## DaisyQ

Fx for you hopeful. When do you think you might test?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hopeful...:test:!!!!!


----------



## chicky160

Ooh I'm such a donut daisy if u want something really really nice check out hamleys! On Oxford st I'm sure they will have a website or be posh and look in harrods?! X

Not cheap thou

And fxd hopeful! X


----------



## happyh29

lol i would LOVE to be able to afford harrods for the little bean. its totally asda, tesco or babies r us!!

xxx

ps HOPEFUL TESSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTXXXX


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys! Needs to be something posh as this is a work friend/client!


----------



## chicky160

Daisy harrods or hamleys it is then they'll be chuffed

Happyh me too! Wouldn't it be lovely I only went there once and only bought a donut! That was on trip when I was about ten and it cost me all my 2 quid spending money! Needless to say haven't been back since! :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyQ

So mission accomplished - I got their little girl a cute floral smock (Harrod's -one of the less expensive items!) with matching knickers. She is 5 weeks, so I got this in the 3-6 month size so it'll fit when it's warmer. 


Thanks Chickie and Happy!
 



Attached Files:







2680881.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lovely :)


----------



## chicky160

DaisyQ said:


> So mission accomplished - I got their little girl a cute floral smock (Harrod's -one of the less expensive items!) with matching knickers. She is 5 weeks, so I got this in the 3-6 month size so it'll fit when it's warmer.
> 
> 
> Thanks Chickie and Happy!

Ur very welcome Hun I'm sure they will love it! It's gorgeous! :)


----------



## DaisyQ

I just sent hubs this pic too, so he'd know what it is that we bought, and he wrote this email:

_Thanks babe. I really appreciate you doing that. Hopefully we'll buy the same thing for us soon. Real soon._

Awww.... hubs. Love him.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awe its adorable! And so if your hubby...God Bless him! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

He is a sweetie... (when he's not being salty!). :haha:


----------



## hopefulhoney

I am SO annoyed! Just got off the phone with my doctor's secretary and she treated me like a CRAZY person!
Plus, my CBFM is on the blink or somthing! I just calculated that I am on day 39! and my CBFM says 42. So I might not even be late. I don't know why it's hiccuped like this. Are you not supposed to put it back on once it shows you the reading?

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful, what happened with the doctor's secretary?

The CBFM should keep track of which day you are on whether you turn it on everyday or not...


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ooooh Harrods Daisy, check you out! Lovely little smock :) and what your hubby said was so cute :cloud9:

Happy that's not good about your CBFM :( call clearblue and let them know, they'll get a replacement sent out to you. Sorry your drs receptionist was a bit of a tool too :hugs:

Not much to report my end. CD17 now and still no O. Didn't happen until CD31 last cycle though so I could be waiting a while. Haven't been using my CBFM as the sticks are a bloody fortune! I might just reset it and set it to CD5 when I gets bit closer to O to see if I can get any high or peak readings, as haven't had either since I first used it and that was a false alarm anyway!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Its a long story -last visit my doc suggested a fertility specialist and I told him someone recommended one to me. They sent through a referral and I haven't heard a word from them. Then I found out that it was a gynae NOT a fertility specialist so I called today to ask them to go ahead with sending through a referral to a Fertility Specialist.

She obviously thought I was trying to trick her into sending a referral without my doctor's permission. She was a little snippy and said I have to come in for an appointment. Also, I told her that the OBGYN secretary said they accept patients according to severity and I hadn't heard back. I said I assume it's because I'm young (27) and I'm sure there are people with more serious cases than me. She told me I shouldn't "assume anything" and that basically I shouldn't put words in the OBGYN's mouth. She was just really annoyed. :growlmad:

I think they forget how heart-breaking :cry:and stressful this is. TTC for 1 year 2 months now. I am not an impatient newly-wed who just wants to get pregnant because I want maximum leave or something!! SORRY to rant ladies!

PS: Turns out my CBFM is not incorrect... my Math is :) Always knew I should have learned my 7 times tables properly in Grade 4. Ha ha ha!:dohh:

I am gonna struggle not to test tomorrow, I am desperate to. Trying to hold out until Thursday... :blush:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Lolly, it sounds like you have long cycles too... have you been for any testing or had a diagnosis? I am on CD41 today and could very well not be pregnant... I HATE long cycles. I feel like I have to wait FOREVER to try again.
xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: hopeful, I'm sorry you are having a hard day.


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> Its a long story -last visit my doc suggested a fertility specialist and I told him someone recommended one to me. They sent through a referral and I haven't heard a word from them. Then I found out that it was a gynae NOT a fertility specialist so I called today to ask them to go ahead with sending through a referral to a Fertility Specialist.
> 
> She obviously thought I was trying to trick her into sending a referral without my doctor's permission. She was a little snippy and said I have to come in for an appointment. Also, I told her that the OBGYN secretary said they accept patients according to severity and I hadn't heard back. I said I assume it's because I'm young (27) and I'm sure there are people with more serious cases than me. She told me I shouldn't "assume anything" and that basically I shouldn't put words in the OBGYN's mouth. She was just really annoyed. :growlmad:
> 
> I think they forget how heart-breaking :cry:and stressful this is. TTC for 1 year 2 months now. I am not an impatient newly-wed who just wants to get pregnant because I want maximum leave or something!! SORRY to rant ladies!
> 
> PS: Turns out my CBFM is not incorrect... my Math is :) Always knew I should have learned my 7 times tables properly in Grade 4. Ha ha ha!:dohh:
> 
> I am gonna struggle not to test tomorrow, I am desperate to. Trying to hold out until Thursday... :blush:

Hopeful it must be so hard not to test! I can't imagine, 

ATM cd15 and still high, did have quite a substantial temp drop this morning, well over a whole degree which looks a lot on those little graphs doesn't it! Anyway may well be due to me sleeping under an open window! Lol. We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## DaisyQ

Chicky, hope it's a preO dip, and you peak tomorrow. Waiting for my us now...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

LOL....don't feel bad hopeful I am soooo bad at math, I likely would have done the same thing :haha: I can't wait for you to test, and pray this is YOUR blessing from above :hugs: 

Chicky add a link to your chart so we can all stalk properly :winkwink:

Daisy - wooo hoo....excited to see how your scan goes!! Update as soon as you can :D

AFM - massive rise in temp today, but just now having o pains, which is odd...isn't that suppose to happen the other way around??? Only me :rofl: Going to dtd again tonight but worried if I am o-ing now it may be too late, as DH will be home late so it will be 12 hours later?? Guess it can't hurt to try.


----------



## chicky160

1cre8tivgrl said:


> LOL....don't feel bad hopeful I am soooo bad at math, I likely would have done the same thing :haha: I can't wait for you to test, and pray this is YOUR blessing from above :hugs:
> 
> Chicky add a link to your chart so we can all stalk properly :winkwink:
> 
> Daisy - wooo hoo....excited to see how your scan goes!! Update as soon as you can :D
> 
> AFM - massive rise in temp today, but just now having o pains, which is odd...isn't that suppose to happen the other way around??? Only me :rofl: Going to dtd again tonight but worried if I am o-ing now it may be too late, as DH will be home late so it will be 12 hours later?? Guess it can't hurt to try.


Ooh we could be ov twins! Ha. And I want to but I can't figure out how to do it! Im rubbish at computer stuff. :(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

It's very easy, once in your FF account go up to sharing (upper right corner) and go down to get code. Copy the BB code and add it in your siggy.


----------



## DaisyQ

So... 2 huge follies, one on each side, measuring 22 and 25 mm!! Triggered just now, and iui is tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## chicky160

Omg creative ur a freaking genius! Lol my god I sat there for bloody hours trying to work that out! :dohh: x

And daisy I'm not sure what that means but sending :hugs: just in case x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

chicky160 said:


> Omg creative ur a freaking genius! Lol my god I sat there for bloody hours trying to work that out! :dohh: x
> 
> And daisy I'm not sure what that means but sending :hugs: just in case x

I'm glad it helped you! Had a peek at your chart, looks like you are gearing up to o...possibly today with your dip in temp!! 

And it means Daisy will be pregnant in a few days time :D


----------



## DaisyQ

chicky, you are too cute. It's good! It's good! Two eggs is good (more than 1 chance), and the sizes are good (18-20 mm or larger is considered "mature"), and the fact that I have 1 on each side makes me happy because you know, some sperm will go up one tube, others will go up the other tube...


----------



## chicky160

Creative I certainly hope so!!!
And daisy omg I thought it was something bad I'm still not used to these abbreviations!!! Get you!! Wait a minute......does that mean not only could you possibly have one baby but two?! Holy crap! If that's the case I think that's incredibly selfish and once born you should give one to me an creative to share! :winkwink:

Seriously thou good luck to u Hun x


----------



## DaisyQ

Haha! Yes, there's a chance for twins, for sure, but I think the chance is about 10%. Often, if there are multiple eggs, not all will fertilize or implant, and even if 2 eggs do implant, sometimes only 1 will make it and the other will spontaneously abort (vanishing twin). My stepdaughter was conceived on clomid, and she had a "vanishing twin."

So we'll see. FX for just one, but if it's two, I'm up for sharing! Two sounds like a LOT!!


----------



## smythdm

Awesome news Daisy!! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awww....what a blessing twins would be :hugs2:


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's awesome news Daisy :yipee: can't wait to see your BFP soon!

Hopeful - I think we've had this discussion before :haha: my cycles are long :( the last one was 43 days, and I O'd on CD31. So going by last cycle I still have another fortnight of waiting :wacko: my progesterone levels were just below where my Dr would have liked to have seen them (mine were 28.4, the NHS likes to see levels above 30 to indicate ovulation) so I'm having more bloods taken on CD21, 28 and 35 to see what my levels are like on each and then we are going to go from there - hoping for a referral to the FS if my levels are low again :hugs: x


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. Don't want to get my hopes too high though. Did some research, and it looks like the success rate for IUI with ~ 2 follicles is 14-15 percent. With 3, it's more like 20%. So the success rate is pretty good, but it's definitely not a sure thing. So FX! The cumulative success rate of IUI working after several cycles is 40%.


----------



## happyh29

daisy - 

im totally made up for you. if its not this cycle it WILL be soon, i just know it. i dont think it will be twins i think you will have two children in very close succession. I have no psychic ability what so ever but that just what i have always thought, that you would have two little ones 

xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww, happy! That's so nice! Thank you!

I have a feeling that with everything I'm going through to conceive #1, I am not going to be careful at all at preventing after this, and number 2 is going to be a surprise! Haha.


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm going to do the same thing Daisy, although I haven't told OH this yet :lol: Hopefully I'll BF and shall just hope that that keeps any ''surprises'' away for at least 6 months after the birth but after that I'm fair game :rofl: x


----------



## smythdm

Yup - I told my husband the same thing. No way am I going back on birth control after all this. We will either be careful timing wise or be not so careful timing wise depending on how it all turns out. 

5 days into the TWW - just hanging out. Have replaced OPKs with pregnancy tests, it helps me somewhat focus during the day to know that I know that today I am not pregnant YET. Definitely have some odd cramps (stabby type pains - not like AF pains) that I've never had before and more white CM than usual, but no other symptoms. 

Had a mini breakdown last night b/c I am trying to change career fields (getting my masters now, will graduate in May) and I feel like it will be kind of stupid to get a whole new job in a new industry and then get pregnant and leave - I want to try to stay home for a year or so. But I hate feeling so stuck in my current field and like this whole other factor of my life hinges on whether and when I get pregnant. Which I have zero control over. Oh and I cried twice yesterday - once when talking about TTC with a friend on the drive in and once when freaking out about our upcoming performance reviews. So maybe slightly more emotional than usual as well.


----------



## happyh29

my midwife told me your very very fertile after giving birth, especially if you have sex very quickly. But as you normally don't have regular periods immediately after giving birth you have to be careful for BFP / Ectopic risks. 

i doubt we will try again once the baby is born, i think it will be about a year before we would even think about it. My dh is convinced this is a only child as we have had such a rocky road.......however i don't want a only child so i will have to find a way to convince him!!!

lots of love and BFP'S to you all xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: smyth. Hang in there. Hope this is your lucky cycle. As for the job stuff, get ahead of yourself. Try to focus on finishing school for now, and getting prego. The job stuff will fall into line, and everything will work out ok. No sense is stressing over all the what ifs, you know? I do this too - get way ahead of myself and stress about things far off into the future - worst case scenarios - and it's not good. :hugs:

I haven't thought too much about the plan for baby # 2, but my guess is I will breast feed, and not prevent and just see what happens. I don't know that I would go through fertility treatment again for a second child, but who knows. Once I get to 38 (my scary age), I'll make a decision at that point if we still have just the one (hopefully we will have by then!).


----------



## babygirl89

can i join?? im ttc since october 2010 ihave pcos but just got the cbfm so its my first month using it does anyone have any tips?? xxx


----------



## smythdm

Welcome babygirl - I've got pretty regular cycles so the CBFM works as it should for me, but I know some of the ladies with longer cycles have some special tricks if you need them. 

1. Make sure you look at the stick to ensure that the dye travels all the way through before you put it in the monitor - both Daisy and I have had some of the dye get stuck and it gives you a misreading. Your first cycle it asks for sticks starting on day 6. 

2. If its working right, you'll get some lows, then 2-3 highs, 2 peaks, 1 high, and back to lows. On my first cycle, I got 4 highs. It learns your cycle so it can better predict each time. 

3. The bottom line closest to the chipped end is the estrogen line, that is dark blue before estrogen surges, then fades out when it does surge. The upper line usually appears when your LH is surging and you get peak/high days. You don't need to know any of this, b/c the monitor uses the lines to read the sticks and give you your level, but its interesting.

4. I also use OPKs in addition to the CBFM to validate and do additional tests later in the day. 

5. I don't know about anyone else, but I've found I have to be quite "assertive" when putting the stick in the monitor, I feel like I have to slam it down for the monitor to recognize it. 

6. It will ask for sticks in batches of 10, so if you get your peak before CD16, it'll stop asking you for sticks, if you don't, it'll ask you for 10 more sticks. 

7. You don't have to turn the thing on on days it doesn't ask for sticks (CD 1 - 5) and after your peaks. Just reset it when you get your period the next cycle. If you forget to give it a stick when it wants one, it'll predict based on what it knows about your cycle. You can only give it a stick (I sound like I'm talking about a dog) within the 3 hour window you set it in. 

That about sums up all my knowledge on the subject - I'm only 2 months in to using it though :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

smythdm - sorry you've been upset :hugs: the cramps and the emotional highs all sound like good symptoms though!


----------



## smythdm

Thank you :) Its definitely up and down feelings - this whole thing is a roller coaster of emotions, even for emotionally stable/hard to ruffle people. Which I am not. :)


----------



## hopefulhoney

Still a 'no-show' for AF. Lighter cramps. Going to the doc tomorrow anyway so will test then.
I'm sc....sc....sc...scared!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Exciting!! :yipee: I have a good feeling about this cycle for a lot of you for some reason! Not for myself though :( lol!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Lots of excitement in here for tomorrow...Daisy's IUI and Hopeful's BFP!!!!! :D :D

Jchic....where are you hunni????


----------



## DaisyQ

Feeling a little worried. Been doing a lot of reading in iui threads, and it seems like most docs do iuis at 36 hours after trigger. I'm worried 24 hours after trigger will be too soon...


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful! :dust:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thank you for all your support everyone! I am so nervous because I am still having a lot of cramping...
Good news is I have found an OBGYN so I hope to have a plan even if this isn't my bfp.
I'll let you all know as soon I do. I'm only going at 3:20 and I know there's a time difference so you might only see the result late tomorrow or when you wake up on Thursday!
xxx


----------



## chicky160

good luck today hopeful and daisy! 

afm cd 16 still no peak, bit of a temp rise this morning and when i went to put it in ff had deleted yesterdays dip! so i put it back in agian, probably wrong cos i cant really remember exactly what it was :dohh: anyone had ff do that before? i dont think i did o no pains and im sure its because the window was open and thats whyi got a dip, silly me, lol x


----------



## Melly Belly

ttc_lolly said:


> smythdm - sorry you've been upset :hugs: the cramps and the emotional highs all sound like good symptoms though!

talk about emotional, i flubbed my checkoff last night because i left my phone at work and was stressed out about our med math final, and i couldnt stop crying :cry:

even though all i had to do was "practice" (which i had all my steps right, i was just flustered under pressure) it was like someone had turned on the waterfountain in my eyes and i just couldnt stop! i was so embarassed after i aced it the second time...just one of those days i guess!! :dohh:


----------



## jchic

Hey all!

how is everyone? Sorry I missed so much action! Daisy - 24 hours is ok, DONT stress. Are they triggering you? Dont worry about what others say on threads....EVERYBODY is different, trust your doc :)

Creative, hopeful, melly, smyth, etc - how are you all? updates?

Went to RE, and LOVE LOVE LOVE her!!!!!!! We are doing an IUI cycle with injectables next cycle and then moving to IVF. Super excited. 
She said she thinks I may have mild endometriosis based on an endometrioma cyst she found, but she says she is going to monitor it now and not worry too much about it unless it changes. I feel confident for the 1st time!


----------



## Melly Belly

jchic said:


> Hey all!
> 
> how is everyone? Sorry I missed so much action! Daisy - 24 hours is ok, DONT stress. Are they triggering you? Dont worry about what others say on threads....EVERYBODY is different, trust your doc :)
> 
> Creative, hopeful, melly, smyth, etc - how are you all? updates?
> 
> Went to RE, and LOVE LOVE LOVE her!!!!!!! We are doing an IUI cycle with injectables next cycle and then moving to IVF. Super excited.
> She said she thinks I may have mild endometriosis based on an endometrioma cyst she found, but she says she is going to monitor it now and not worry too much about it unless it changes. I feel confident for the 1st time!

with the exception of last nights' little fiasco, im doing okay! trying to keep myself busy busy busy! also, just realized you are from NJ! i was born and raised in central/eastern NJ but moved to Ohio to be with my now DH! Did you get married on the beach by chance?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hi: jchic!!! :hugs: Glad your appt went well and you love your new RE! :D

Daisy - how did your appt go????

Hopeful....fill us in...we need details missy!!! Are you prego??? :D

AFM - 1dpo so nada going on, we did not dtd last night :blush: DH was not at all interested, he's been working so late all week, he is just stressed and tired and I've hardly seen him at all. Maybe for like an hour tops each day. He's not even coming home tonight, working right through till his deadline which is tomorrow morning. Good News is that he is able to leave work early tomorrow so will be with us in the afternoon...I hope! So not feeling overly confident this will be the month as we only dtd twice, the 2 days before I o'd. If not its ok...I am done working myself up, it will happen when it happens and I am ok with it. God knows when the perfect time is, surely I do not!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh guys :(
BFN
and my cramps have completely disappeared. Ever heard of this?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh hopeful :hugs: I am praying its just too early still!!


----------



## Melly Belly

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Oh hopeful :hugs: I am praying its just too early still!!

I agree! :hugs: sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: hopeful - and :dust: a bfp is still coming your way.

Jchic, so glad you love your RE and feel so confident - that's great!

Melly, hope you have a better day today.

Creative, I'm sure you got a deposit in, just at the right time. I like your outlook and FX a bfp is also on it's way for you.

AFM.. It's all done. I think it went OK - it was totally painless anyway. I asked how the sample was, and the doctor said the count was good, but didn't say more. I feel like he gives me the least amount of info possible. Dh's first and only SA had lowish morph (6%), so I'm a little concerned. I may call there later to see if the nurse can tell me more. I had also assumed he would be doing another sono to see if my follies had ruptured, but he didn't grr:). Dying to know if I've ovulated yet or not. 

I've been having "pains" - kind of like sharp little twinges in my ovaries since last night. It started around 8pm last night on the left side, and I felt it again at 5am this morning. Now I'm having it more on the right side. It comes and goes. I was wondering if these pains meant I had ovulated already (at least from the left side), and was hoping that temping would tell me if I've ovulated yet, but my temps are wacky: 97.08 (normal pre O temp) at 6 am, and 97.5 (normal post O temp) at 7 am, which is my normal time. Usually my temps don't vary too much, so such a huge fluctuation in one hour is really strange. Wonder if I popped one egg last night or early this morning, and the other is rupturing now? 

Finally, They only let me lie down for 5 minutes after. I did feel some stuff come out about ten minutes later, which worries me... 

As for the timing of the IUI, I am not that stressed about it being too soon. I think also because my follies were so big/mature, perhaps (maybe??) the trigger would work faster than if they were smaller? No idea if that's actually true, but it's what I'm telling myself. That plus the fact that we can still BD tonight, plus the fact that the washed sperm should live at least 24 hours - I think I'm good. I do hope to see a bigtime temp rise tomorrow though! As far as trusting my doc... it's hard!! I know he's the expert (duh), but I feel that they have a protocol that they use for everyone, and I wish it was more individulaized... you know? And I wish they had let me lie down for longer, but I know they just want the room back asap to get another body in there...


----------



## smythdm

hopeful - so sorry to hear about the BFN - try to hold out hope for your doctors visit today!


----------



## chicky160

PEAK!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## chicky160

PEAK!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## chicky160

Oppsie god knows why that posted twice my phone must be as excited as I am :) x

Hope all you lovelies are ok xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Awesome chickie! Time to really get down to business. 

So as it turns out, I do not think I've O'ed yet. My temp is still low. And I TOLD them that I normally ovulate ~ 48 hours after my natural surge, but did they listen? No. 

So I called, and I'm going in for another ultrasound to check to see if I still have mature follicles still intact. I will insist on another iui today, if that's the case. It's not their "protocol" to do back to back iuis, and I had to argue with the nurse about it, but I want to make sure I am giving myself the best possible chance. I am miserable on these meds, no coffee, booze, etc., going on 9 months now. !!!! Let's get this party started already. I'm afraid my doctor and the nurses hate me, but I feel like I have to advocate for myself and insist I be treated as an individual.


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies! TGIF!

Daisy - I agree, everyone should be treated as an individual. If they dont do the iui again then definitely bd tonight just in case :) SWIM SPERMIES!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Jchic. I'm sure we'll bd tonight regardless. We did last night, so I bet his count today isn't all that great, but, better a small sample via iui than the normal way. 

I'm almost there, I'll update when I know more.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Who cares if they hate you Daisy, as long as they help you get pregnant thats all that matters :lol: you know your body best so you just have to look out for no.1 :thumbup:

CD19 for me and off to do my OPK soon. Hoping the line is darker than yesterday's, I doubt it'll be positive but it'd be nice to know it's at least getting there! x


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks lolly. Fx you get your + today. 

So I feel like a dumbass. Ha. So I guess I don't know my own body after all! 

The doctor said all the follicles are gone now. So I guess I did ovulate, and i guess it's just too soon to tell from charting - not enough time for the progesterone to build up maybe?? Sigh. No confidence anymore in charting to determine o date. 

Relieved though that I DID ovulate. Now I can stop worrying about LUFS and the iui being timed poorly.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Horray!!! :yipee: I know for me it takes 2-3 days for my temp to rise after I o...with this month being an exception, I have no idea when I actually did o! LOL So glad you know now and can relax!! Welcome to the 2ww luv!! :D Sounds like it was PERFECTLY timed!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's great you O'd :happydance: that's a pain that your chart didn't show a rise though.

Well I didn't get a +ve OPK but it's a lot darker than yesterdays so I'm happy with that. I'm just hoping the positive follows suit soon, if it does this will be a very early O for me :yipee: looks like the soy has worked afterall!


----------



## DaisyQ

That's great Lolly! Are you going to test again tonight? If you are getting close it's best to test 2 times a day...

I found this website, which I found SO informative: https://www.inciid.org/faq.php?cat=infertility101&id=1#6

It says here that it can take 2 days after O to see a temp rise, so charting is not so great at pinpointing O date. It's main utility is to demonstrate whether or not ovulation is happening at all, retrospectively, but is not so useful otherwise with TTC. 

Also guys, it says that ovulation happens 12-48 hours after your FIRST positive OPK, ususally in the 24-36 hour window, and that all you need to look for is the first positive.


----------



## recovery

i also read that blood does not effect the test


----------



## Melly Belly

I couldnt hold my addiction off this morning, so i used an IC..of course it was negative :dohh: I should know better! But last night while out to dinner with my friends I had this sudden painful twinge in my abdomen, it took my breath away for a second...but even if that was *something* (like an eggy snuggling in or whatever) it still wouldnt show for a few days...gahhhhh! 

Anyway, Daisy, sounds good for you! fingers crossed for your bfp, and everyone else's! :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi!! 

I started using my CBFM this cycle! (very excited!) I am currently on CD7 on it, and its already high.... (I know it's getting to know my body!) Does anyone know how many highs are likely before the peaks? 

Already started :sex: as soon as AF disappeared!! :haha:


----------



## Melly Belly

tinkerbellsie said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I started using my CBFM this cycle! (very excited!) I am currently on CD7 on it, and its already high.... (I know it's getting to know my body!) Does anyone know how many highs are likely before the peaks?
> 
> Already started :sex: as soon as AF disappeared!! :haha:

Welcome! 
i just started using mine this cycle too, and i started getting high readings around cycle day 7 or 8 (i dont remember which, i think 8 though!) and then peak for two days CD 17 and 18, a day of high and now im back to lows (cd 24), but im betting it will "fix" itself the next cycle to just a few days of highs before peak...and im with you on dtd as soon as AF is gone! woohoo! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome tinker! I've had as few as 2 highs and as many as 10 - it really just depends. 

The way the monitor adjusts, is that if you are peaking late (like CD 17 or 18), it will start asking for sticks later, the next cycle. So instead of POAS starting on CD6, you might not start until CD 9....


----------



## DaisyQ

](*,) Sigh. I feel so annoyed, upset and defeated right now.

Just got a call from the nurse (the same one that assured me I didn't need to come in today, etc.), and she said my progesterone today is 1.2, which indicates I'm probably ovulating now (today). And she also said it would be too late to come in tomorrow to do a second IUI. So basically, I AM ovulating a little later then they thought (more like when I thought). This is so frustrating. 

Next cycle, I am going to insist on either one IUI at 36 hours or 2 back to back. This is ridiculous. I am SO freaking annoyed.


----------



## jchic

UGH that is annoying, I am sorry Dukers. Sperm are still up there and really close to your egg so they have a great chance. They say its best for the sperm to waiting there for the egg or right during O, not after so I think you are good. BD tonight for insurance just in case. What did you say to the nurse?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Daisy, sorry to hear that. Hope you've still managed to have some luck xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks for the info Daisy, I didn't know about testing twice in a day if first OPK was close. I've missed my chance to do it again today but will definitely test twice tomorrow if I don't get an actual +ve :thumbup:

Arghhh that is so annoying :( I'm sorry they miscalculated/got it wrong. As jchic says though, at least you've got lots of swimmers right up there waiting for that egg do you've still got a really good chance of catching it :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies,
end of CD44 and no cramps now. Feel confused. Where is the witch hiding?
xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Lolly - how did your opk look this morning??

hopeful - have you tested again? Is a 44 day cycle normal for you? Or does the :witch: pretty much always show when she's suppose to? My fingers are crossed for you hun!!!

Daisy - I am just hoping your progesterone levels were low because its going to take a few days for them to really rise. Holding onto anything for you at this point. I hope you did already o....chart stalking you! :hugs:

4dpo for me today, not any symptoms yet really, having some bb pain off and on but only in one boob :haha: And eating like its going out of style!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys. Thanks for all your kind words and support. I finally did get my temp rise this morning, and I had EWCM last night, and my cervix was high and soft, so all things considered, I'm pretty sure I o'ed overnight. Those O pains apparently can happen before, during, and after ovulation. So basically, the iui was not well timed, but we did dtd the night of the iui (Thursday), last night, and this morning, so fingers crossed. I just have so little faith that bding naturally will work. Hoping that the Clomid will give me a bit of an edge. ? Also hoping those sperm really can live 2-3 days. If they only live 24-36 hours, the iui was useless. So annoying. Going to insist in back to back iuis next time. Jchickie, I didn't say much to the nurse. It took me a few minutes to process that the iui had not been well timed. I'm just going to wait until next cycle, and take it up with them then. 

Lolly, how was your opk this morning? 

Hopeful,I'm sorry honey, this wait must be agonizing. I hope there is a good reason for it. Could you go to the doctor for testing?


----------



## chicky160

Hi everyone gosh you've been busy! Fxd for u daisy and hopeful miracles can and do happen! 

ATM I'm getting confused need to not trying to learn so many different things at once! Bbt is still a total mystery to me. Got a peak, then a second, normal I know but get this, woke up this morning cd 18 did my cbfm duties and temps etc. then I thought oh well I've got 20 mins before I go to work, feel like I need to pee on something so dug out one of my cheapie opk's. Bear in mind I have never ever had a true positive in the year I've had them and bam! Bloody positive! So I know you are all busy with your own bits and pieces but am I still waiting to ovulate? Had some cracking o pains yesterday but I don't think I have and i know aside from the little temp dip the other day I don't have much to go on but I'm just not getting it! I assume this is fairly normal? X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

chicky160 said:


> Hi everyone gosh you've been busy! Fxd for u daisy and hopeful miracles can and do happen!
> 
> ATM I'm getting confused need to not trying to learn so many different things at once! Bbt is still a total mystery to me. Got a peak, then a second, normal I know but get this, woke up this morning cd 18 did my cbfm duties and temps etc. then I thought oh well I've got 20 mins before I go to work, feel like I need to pee on something so dug out one of my cheapie opk's. Bear in mind I have never ever had a true positive in the year I've had them and bam! Bloody positive! So I know you are all busy with your own bits and pieces but am I still waiting to ovulate? Had some cracking o pains yesterday but I don't think I have and i know aside from the little temp dip the other day I don't have much to go on but I'm just not getting it! I assume this is fairly normal? X


Sorry, I really don't know... but didn't want to read and run! x


----------



## happyh29

ahhhh daisy hon thats so annoying!!!!

i think your full of magic swimmers by the sound of it though, kudos to the dtd stamina!! i really really think the clomid will give you the edge and you will concieve. also being angry will take away any stress you have and give you a magic little bean :)

well i can now only fit into 2 pairs of trousers. am not buying anymore till at least 20 weeks so i am going to just have to wear lots of scarfs and tops to make it look like i have more trousers!!!

lots of love xxx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone gosh you've been busy! Fxd for u daisy and hopeful miracles can and do happen!
> 
> ATM I'm getting confused need to not trying to learn so many different things at once! Bbt is still a total mystery to me. Got a peak, then a second, normal I know but get this, woke up this morning cd 18 did my cbfm duties and temps etc. then I thought oh well I've got 20 mins before I go to work, feel like I need to pee on something so dug out one of my cheapie opk's. Bear in mind I have never ever had a true positive in the year I've had them and bam! Bloody positive! So I know you are all busy with your own bits and pieces but am I still waiting to ovulate? Had some cracking o pains yesterday but I don't think I have and i know aside from the little temp dip the other day I don't have much to go on but I'm just not getting it! I assume this is fairly normal? X
> 
> 
> Sorry, I really don't know... but didn't want to read and run! xClick to expand...



oh bless ya dont worry i was having a poo day at work and went on a bit of a rant!! lol all back to normal chirpy self now :) in comparrison to some peoples ttc problems my issues with confusion dont comare! thankyou anyway
xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Chicky, don't stress. The CBFM is picking up the same hormone (LH) as the opk, so when you got your first peak, thats when you started to surge. Most women ovulate 12-48 hours after the surge is FIRST detected. Don't read too much into the fact that it is still + My policy after peaking is to keep bding every day until temp rises significantly.

And thanks happy! I like your strategy for making it look like you have more pants!


----------



## chicky160

DaisyQ said:


> Chicky, don't stress. The CBFM is picking up the same hormone (LH) as the opk, so when you got your first peak, thats when you started to surge. Most women ovulate 12-48 hours after the surge is FIRST detected. Don't read too much into the fact that it is still + My policy after peaking is to keep bding every day until temp rises significantly.
> 
> And thanks happy! I like your strategy for making it look like you have more pants!



thank you daisy :) i was having a moment back there wasnt i! lol back in my happy bubble again :happydance: hope all is well with you xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Ahh, so good to catch up with you all you ladies. SO much going on right now! :happydance:
AFM -CD45 and no cramps or sign of the witch
Creative, I don't really have a 'normal' so who knows? I really thought I was preggers when I got my BFN. No real symptoms since then. The odd teeny cramp every now and again and a few moments where I get one and think my AF is coming. But nothing really to report.
I'm flying to Philly to see family so will test on Monday again if nothing by then. It's possible I o'd CD33 when I had some EWCM but we only BD'd CD31 and nothing since as poor DH is up all night working on a paper. It would be a MIRACLE if I was preggers considering.:shrug:
So I'll hold out til then. Monday I'll test and then wait a week til I'm back. Wouldn't want to test without DH...

PS: Do you think my horrific cramps a week ago could have been implantation then? Lasting two days?? :wacko:

LOVE
hopeful


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh! I do have fuller boobs (almost a handful now-WOO HOO!:yipee:)that hurt when I walk too fast or touch them... which I keep doing because I am so proud of them. Wish I had a skimpy top :)
First time I'm not as flat as a pancake!


----------



## DaisyQ

Bigger boobs are certainly a good sign!


----------



## hopefulhoney

I don't always ovulate but when I do, I usually have breast tenderness (and growth) until AF comes... so hoping that AF just stays away :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Fx for you love


----------



## hopefulhoney

thanks daisy :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

chicky160 said:


> Hi everyone gosh you've been busy! Fxd for u daisy and hopeful miracles can and do happen!
> 
> ATM I'm getting confused need to not trying to learn so many different things at once! Bbt is still a total mystery to me. Got a peak, then a second, normal I know but get this, woke up this morning cd 18 did my cbfm duties and temps etc. then I thought oh well I've got 20 mins before I go to work, feel like I need to pee on something so dug out one of my cheapie opk's. Bear in mind I have never ever had a true positive in the year I've had them and bam! Bloody positive! So I know you are all busy with your own bits and pieces but am I still waiting to ovulate? Had some cracking o pains yesterday but I don't think I have and i know aside from the little temp dip the other day I don't have much to go on but I'm just not getting it! I assume this is fairly normal? X

I would keep bding just to be sure as it doesn't look from your temps that you have o'd yet. Was today your first +?? Like Daisy said you will o anywhere from 12-36 hrs after your FIRST +. 



hopefulhoney said:


> Oh! I do have fuller boobs (almost a handful now-WOO HOO!:yipee:)that hurt when I walk too fast or touch them... which I keep doing because I am so proud of them. Wish I had a skimpy top :)
> First time I'm not as flat as a pancake!

Woohoo!! Bigger boobies is a good sign!! Hope the :witch: stays away!!!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks Creative... I promise to update you all as soon as I know.
I don't 'feel' preggers tho. Time will tell...


----------



## chicky160

1cre8tivgrl said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone gosh you've been busy! Fxd for u daisy and hopeful miracles can and do happen!
> 
> ATM I'm getting confused need to not trying to learn so many different things at once! Bbt is still a total mystery to me. Got a peak, then a second, normal I know but get this, woke up this morning cd 18 did my cbfm duties and temps etc. then I thought oh well I've got 20 mins before I go to work, feel like I need to pee on something so dug out one of my cheapie opk's. Bear in mind I have never ever had a true positive in the year I've had them and bam! Bloody positive! So I know you are all busy with your own bits and pieces but am I still waiting to ovulate? Had some cracking o pains yesterday but I don't think I have and i know aside from the little temp dip the other day I don't have much to go on but I'm just not getting it! I assume this is fairly normal? X
> 
> I would keep bding just to be sure as it doesn't look from your temps that you have o'd yet. Was today your first +?? Like Daisy said you will o anywhere from 12-36 hrs after your FIRST +.
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> Oh! I do have fuller boobs (almost a handful now-WOO HOO!:yipee:)that hurt when I walk too fast or touch them... which I keep doing because I am so proud of them. Wish I had a skimpy top :)
> First time I'm not as flat as a pancake!Click to expand...
> 
> Woohoo!! Bigger boobies is a good sign!! Hope the :witch: stays away!!!!Click to expand...


Hey creative well yes and no! Lol. I had first peak yesterday but this morning was up at the crack of dawn got my second peak (as you do) and had some time to kill so thought I'm gonna pee on something and dug out opk which for the first time ever was a true +!! Never had that before, and just as I'm giving all my hard earned money to cbfm those pesky cheap sticks decide to work lol. Anyway dtd last night and the night before but tbh we are knackered so gonna have a go in the morning instead. Besides we have waited 8 years what's one more month right? And if this isn't our month then I'm planning on visiting my dad who lucky sod has a beautiful house on the beach, will drink till I puke and dance in silly shoes till I have blisters on every toe! ;). (probably wont lol)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hopeful I have everything crossed for you that it's just a delayed BFP :hugs:

Well I reset my CBFM yesterday and put it to day 5 so it would ask for a test stick today. It did and it gave me a high reading :yipee: CD20, not bad! My OPK is sooo close to being positive but it's just not there yet;

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/b4a09aa2.jpg
(sorry for the huge pic!)

Maybe it'll show positive tomorrow. I'm supposed to be going to see my family on Monday, just me and LO, OH is staying here as he has work. We won't be back until Wednesday. I'm just hoping that isn't when I O but it looks like it will be :( so we are just getting lost of BD in beforehand, I just hope it's enough.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oooh lolly that's going to be positive tomorrow!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

I've done a digi using the same pee and it was a smiley!

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/091ab34d.jpg

So should I class CD20 as my first positive OPK? The cheapy doesn't look quite there just yet but the digi is telling me otherwise!


----------



## DaisyQ

Go with the digi!!! Get to it! :sex:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh and this is the same OPK but dried out a bit more (I was just eager to post before so took a pic without fully waiting for the time limit :lol:)

What do you ladies think?

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/9562b3e1.jpg

Plus the smiley as well? Somebody please tell me it's ok to jot this down as my first positive OPK, AND on cd20 too! :yipee:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wooohooooo!! :wohoo: 

Thanks girls! I'm so happy! Now I just need to catch this egg!


----------



## chicky160

good luck with catching that egg lolly! 

well i think i ovulated yesterday and although i cant be sure because i havent enough temps to confirm im pretty sure i did, may well be in my tww, fxd. ooh just realised as ive never known where i am before this may be my first ever official tww! god that waiting to ovulate is so much harder than i thought, much harder than when you dont know what your doing, although im delighted to finally be working out my cycles and ive warned hubby already that next month to book himself out for 4 solid days of :sex: haha his face was a picture! anyway hope you lovely ladies are all doing splendid, enjoy your weekend 

love chicky xxx:dust:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

ttc_lolly said:


> Wooohooooo!! :wohoo:
> 
> Thanks girls! I'm so happy! Now I just need to catch this egg!

Oooh very positive!! Go go go! :haha: x


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey chicky! Looked at your chart and I think it's still too soon to tell, I think tomorrows temp will give a clearer picture. Maybe one more bd today?? Xxoo


----------



## chicky160

DaisyQ said:


> Hey chicky! Looked at your chart and I think it's still too soon to tell, I think tomorrows temp will give a clearer picture. Maybe one more bd today?? Xxoo



Okey dokey if you insist! ;) and yeah I think so too looking at temps but I had cracking o pains on fri afternoon and evening and today cm has pretty much gone now :) I just gotta feeling if you know what I mean? By yes couple more high temps would be nice so I know for sure :) x


----------



## DaisyQ

The cm being gone is a good sign, but o pains are not super reliable from what I've read - you can have them a day or so before ovulation to a day or so after - it's mostly from your ovaries being swollen (before and after o), and after O the fluid that leaks out can cause cramping/pressure/o pains.

This cycle, I had o pains starting the night of cd 11 and my ovaries were still feeling tender with some sharp pains yesterday (cd14). The worst if it was on cd 12. O was cd 13.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sounds good chicky! FX'd you caught that egg :yipee: I'll be joining you very soon!


----------



## hopefulhoney

lolly and chicky... you girls are catching some eggs this cycle :) WOO HOO!

AFM: No sign of AF, I had severe bloating last night -could have been an overdose of cream cheese but I was all swollen and uncomfortable!

Today, CD 46... testing on Tuesday at the crack of dawn before my flight to Philly. We'll see...


----------



## ttc_lolly

I so hope this is it for you hopeful :hugs: you're so good to wait that long to test again! I couldn't myself I just know it!


----------



## smythdm

Hey guys -

I know I've been away for a couple of days, but I've been reading and keeping up with everyone's news, just staying a little quiet. 

This cycle is a BFN for me. I guess some cycles are tougher than others, and this one was pretty heart wrenching for me - probably the worst/saddest one yet. I had so much hope coming out of my HSG, and I'm feeling pretty awful, foolish, and down on everything. Right now, it doesn't seem feasible to summon the energy or positivity to keep on trying and I'm kind of glad that I've got some good ol time with AF to recover. 

Sorry to be a debbie downer - fingers and toes are still crossed for everyone else, and I've got loads of positivity and hope for you all, just none thats directed towards me...


----------



## chicky160

smythdm said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> I know I've been away for a couple of days, but I've been reading and keeping up with everyone's news, just staying a little quiet.
> 
> This cycle is a BFN for me. I guess some cycles are tougher than others, and this one was pretty heart wrenching for me - probably the worst/saddest one yet. I had so much hope coming out of my HSG, and I'm feeling pretty awful, foolish, and down on everything. Right now, it doesn't seem feasible to summon the energy or positivity to keep on trying and I'm kind of glad that I've got some good ol time with AF to recover.
> 
> Sorry to be a debbie downer - fingers and toes are still crossed for everyone else, and I've got loads of positivity and hope for you all, just none thats directed towards me...


im sure we all fell the same when i say we are all sending that positive thinking right back at ya! :hugs: its tough and my dh gets on more of a downer than i do, i have my days dont get me wrong, but i make myself think happy! lol


----------



## chicky160

hopeful hope the :witch: has kept well away!

lolly hope your having fun catching that egg!

everyone else sending big fat :hugs:!

afm check out my temp spike!!!! woooooo i think somebodys ovulated :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttc_lolly

smythdm - :hugs: x

chicky - wow, great temps :thumbup: let's hope that's a nice strong embryo getting comfy in there!

Well CD22 for me and after having 2 days of positive OPK's, I'm hoping my CBFM might show a peak this morning for me. My temp dipped a tiny bit too and I've woken up with some cramping/twinges :D so if I don't get a rise in temp tomorrow (and it continues to go up/stay up) then I'll be disappointed. I'm off home to visit family today so won't see OH until I get back on Wednesday :( so need O to be today really!


----------



## chicky160

ttc_lolly said:


> smythdm - :hugs: x
> 
> chicky - wow, great temps :thumbup: let's hope that's a nice strong embryo getting comfy in there!
> 
> Well CD22 for me and after having 2 days of positive OPK's, I'm hoping my CBFM might show a peak this morning for me. My temp dipped a tiny bit too and I've woken up with some cramping/twinges :D so if I don't get a rise in temp tomorrow (and it continues to go up/stay up) then I'll be disappointed. I'm off home to visit family today so won't see OH until I get back on Wednesday :( so need O to be today really!




Oh I dunno about that, don't wanna jinx anything but I'm just delighted I ovulated! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Chicky! Chart looks great. I think o was cd18. Fx for you. 

Lolly, fx you O today, love!

Smyth, :hugs: We have all been there. Remember the HSG increases fertility for ~3 months, so that's a good thing and something to hold onto. Are there any next steps for you, in terms of getting checked out, or treatment? Xxoo

Afm, 3 dpo. Have had some weird twinges and such, but think it's too early for implantation cramps, so I'm just hanging in and trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies! How was everyones weekend? I am EXHAUSTED today! Had to run last minute to my mother in laws yesterday all day and didnt get home until much later, so I am beat. I even got into work late! 
Smyth - hugs honey :( I totally know what you are feeling, but dont worry too much, you are on the right track and will get your bfp soon!
Chicky - your chart looks awesome! Fingers crossed for you!
How is everyone else? Creative? Dukey?

AFM - have not really been tracking much this cycle since next cycle is when we get started with our plan with the RE but I did get a smiley face on the opk this AM so excited about that. I think my surge *may have started yesterday


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay!!! There is certainly no harm in trying! Maybe you'll be like jaz and get your bfp this month, and won't have to do injectables!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DaisyQ said:


> The cm being gone is a good sign, but o pains are not super reliable from what I've read - you can have them a day or so before ovulation to a day or so after - it's mostly from your ovaries being swollen (before and after o), and after O the fluid that leaks out can cause cramping/pressure/o pains.


Daisy where did you find this info?! I LOVE YOU right now!!! :D I have been looking everywhere...relieved to know you can feel o pains even after o!! So feeling very confident now about when I really did o! Thank you hunny!!!!!!!! :hugs:




chicky160 said:


> afm check out my temp spike!!!! woooooo i think somebodys ovulated :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I would say it does look like you o'd hun!! :happydance:



ttc_lolly said:


> Well CD22 for me and after having 2 days of positive OPK's, I'm hoping my CBFM might show a peak this morning for me. My temp dipped a tiny bit too and I've woken up with some cramping/twinges :D so if I don't get a rise in temp tomorrow (and it continues to go up/stay up) then I'll be disappointed. I'm off home to visit family today so won't see OH until I get back on Wednesday :( so need O to be today really!

Woohoo for a +opk!!!! See I told you it would be soon!! :winkwink:

smythdm - I'm sorry hun, last cycle was by far the worst for me when AF came...I felt dead inside! I think we can all relate...I pray she will stay away from you though. :hugs:

AFM - 6dpo today...not much symptoms at all really...an occasional twinge in my bbs. But been REALLY tired at night for the last 3-4 days. Way before I normally would go to bed too. I'm trying not to read into it but it is the only NEW sign I've had since ttc...not once in any of my 2ww did I feel tired...praying this is a good sign!


----------



## smythdm

Thanks guys :) Daisy - My husband has to get SA done (does anyone know of studies where the age of the man affects the length of time needed to get pregnant?), then I guess we just wait until May, when my OB said to go to a RE. Thats also when the benefits of the HSG will wear off, so its good timing I guess. I looked on a local message board, and the place that my OB referred me to has awful awful reviews. 


So question for everyone: On my very first day of work in August, I went to lunch with a bunch of new co-workers, 2 of whom were pregnant and were discussing with each other at lunch the fact that they went through IVF. Then they went out on maternity leave, and I haven't really talked to either since (they just came back). Would it be inappropriate for me to write one of them an email and ask about her experience and what clinic she went through? I really need some input on places in this area and I don't know ANYONE else who has been through it here. I feel like the fact that she brought it up at my welcome lunch indicates that she is an open person, but I don't want to be offensive in any way.


----------



## smythdm

Never mind on the co-worker question - randomly (the universe is very odd sometimes) this woman IMed me this morning, and we started talking and I asked her about it, and she was great!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth, I don't think it's inappropriate at all. My experience is that women who have been through this infertility journey are very sympathetic to others going through the same thing. If she already brought it up, the topic is fair game. 

As for the reviews - I would just take them with a grain of salt because not everyone is going to have a good experience at any one clinic, and the people who are motivated to write reviews are very often the people who are most displeased. Not as many people write reviews when they are satisfied. 

As for the impact of male age, I think it does factor in to some degree but don't get yourself stressed about it just yet. Wait and see how the SA goes. How old is your hubby? Mine is 42, and sperm seems ok so far. 

Rhonda, I'll try to find the source where I read about ovulation pain


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> Smyth, I don't think it's inappropriate at all. My experience is that women who have been through this infertility journey are very sympathetic to others going through the same thing. If she already brought it up, the topic is fair game.
> 
> As for the reviews - I would just take them with a grain of salt because not everyone is going to have a good experience at any one clinic, and the people who are motivated to write reviews are very often the people who are most displeased. Not as many people write reviews when they are satisfied.
> 
> As for the impact of male age, I think it does factor in to some degree but don't get yourself stressed about it just yet. Wait and see how the SA goes. How old is your hubby? Mine is 42, and sperm seems ok so far.
> 
> Rhonda, I'll try to find the source where I read about ovulation pain

Thanks! You're a great resource for the BEST info :) My hubs is 38. 

I read the exact same thing about O pains that you posted - though I found some other source that said that some people could like the kind of pain (dull, aching vs. cracking) to different events on the timeline!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Smyth :hugs: here is hoping this is your lucky cycle :dust: & Chicky that sounds very positive!!

Daisy I really hope this is your cycle :dust:

AFM: CD 10 on CBFM (CD11) and awaiting my peak though I have noticed some (but not masses of EWCM!) x


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, this is not the article I read, but says something similar:

https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/f/ovulation_pain.htm

Basically, having Ovulation pain means you are right around ovulation, but having the pain doesn't necessarily mean that is the moment you ovulated. Could be the egg "ripening" and ovary swelling, or could be one of the other things metnioned in the article.


----------



## chicky160

you lot are quiet! how is everyone? now 3dpo and well and truly into the tww! obsessing over charts and wishing the days away, feeling poorly today, hope it doesnt bugger up my chart grrrrr

love chicky x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Grrrr :growlmad: I just lost my entire post!! I don't feel like typing all that again so let me see if I can sum it up....I'm a fat cow :rofl: No but really I can not stop eating!! I eat all day long every day and nothing fills me up!! Normally I have a day or 2 of this in my 2ww...but not every day in my 2ww! Had twinges off and on in my uterus on the left side today...odd. And have not had any cramps yet in my 2ww...I usually get them a lot. 

How is everyone else...like Chicky said, you are all too quiet lately!!


----------



## smythdm

Not much to report from my - CD1 today, this cycle (maybe because of the HSG) has included awful awful cramps on top of my disappointment of having AF in the first place. Starting to get back my normal optimism, fresh cycle, try again, attitude. 

I talked with a friend today about her struggles (took her 1+ years for both her kids) - and she had a really refreshing attitude - just that there is nothing medically wrong with her, just that, for her, pregnancy takes a little time. While I am WELL aware that this isn't the case for a lot of people who need some extra help, but it was just nice to hear that perspective after feeling so down about how "broken and defective" my body is. 

Now just waiting for AF to go away - Daisy how was your cycle after the HSG? Anyone else get one done?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi guys! Sorry so quiet, but lots of technical difficulties posting today!

Creative, hope you are eating for two!! :flower:

tinker, EWCM = BD!! Go for it girlie!

chicky - I hear you about obsessing - I am 4 DPO and obsessing over my chart too.

smyth - sorry to hear about your awful AF. I like your friend's perspective. I too sometimes feel defective, but I keep reminding myself that it is NORMAL for it to take some time. I will allow myself to call myself defective if I get to 2 years TTC, until then I'm just a little challenged! I had a weird cycle with the HSG. I had 6 days of bleeding after the HSG (not just spotting but light flow), and my ovulation was delayed until CD 20. Other than that, it was normal. I did have bad cramps, but this is pretty normal for me. They were a little worse than usual though. I also had (TMI alert) very heavy flow for one of the days, with lots of clots - yuck. Keep in mind though that I was also on progesterone last cycle, which probably explains the heavier flow and clots. 

What else is new ladies? Lolly - did you O??


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry for the quietness on my behalf too. Have not been very pleased BnB has been down for the past 2 nights :growlmad: do they not know that I'm addicted to this place!? :lol:

Creative I can't wait for you to start testing! Your symptoms sound really good so far :)

Daisy your temps look awesome! They just keep getting higher & higher! Have everything crosses that this is your cycle.

I finally got a bit of a rise this morning :yipee: yesterday's was pitiful and I was a little disappointed, but much happier now! Unsure if Monday or yesterday was O day but will just have to wait & see when FF gives me my crosshairs. It's all so exciting!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi everyone, I'm new to this board. Have been seeing some weird temps vs CBFM readings this cycle, hoping you gals can help shed some light.

Had a m/c last Aug, and have been using CBFM since Oct '11. Here are my historical readings:

Oct - Peak on CD19 and 20
Nov - Annovulatory
Dec (clomid) - High since CD10, peak on CD16 and 17
Jan (clomid) - High since CD10, peak on CD13 and 14

A CD21 blood test during the Dec clomid cycle showed that my progesterone levels were over the roof at 190+ nmol/l (anything above 30 nmol/l indicates ovulation).

This cycle, my temps have been steadily increasing since CD12 but CBFM is still reading High and I can't see a clear cover line. I have been sleeping well with no drastic changes in room temperature, so I don't think my temps are off.

Could CBFM be confused by my increased hormone levels during the 2 clomid cycles? Could I have ovulated already with just 2 bars?


----------



## chicky160

Welcome anxiously! And I have read somewhere that clomid can mess with cbfm results, some of the other ladies on here might be able to shed some more light for you as I've never been on it but I've definately heard it mentioned! 

Lolly- how bloody hard has it been with no bnb! I was furious how dare they cut me off! :winkwink:

Creative- I can't stop eating too! I ate so much yesterday I actually made myself sick lol. I think I do it to keep the staring at my chart at bay! Speaking of which daisy it'd be fine to obsess if I knew what I was actually looking at! Lol x:flower:


----------



## Melly Belly

Ive been going :wacko: with not being able to post/ read posts the past few nights...thank goodness it seems to be fixed for now 

Im holding on til Sat, According to my cbfm, im on cycle day 28, and 11 dpo, but my ticker seems to think im on 29 (and that AF should be showing up tommorrow?) im going to try to wait til Sat to test, when i would be 14 dpo officially, which is normally my LP between O and AF (okay okay, maybe a day or two sooner...i have a *addiction* okay? LOL :haha:) 

The only things ive noticed are being gassy and my tender boobs, but the boobs are normal, so we will see what happens.....

FX'd for everyone still waiting on their BFP, and smythdm, sorry AF got you...that sucks :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

How is everyone? x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Melly isn't cbfm always a day behind? As in I am on CD14 but as you have to set cbfm the next morning it says CD13 and apparently that is ok (it just confuses me when I'm writing on here!) :haha:

I am desperately wanting my peak now!! I am probably being very impatient as I don't know how long my cycle is, but I have been on high since CD7 so for 6 sticks so far and am worried I won't peak (the line on the sticks is getting lighter and there is still only 1 line). Aaaaahhh


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all. Doing ok. Hanging in there!

I always set my CBFM so it's consistent with my chart and true cycle day. Otherwise it's too confusing.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and the line getting lighter is a really good sign. That's your estrogen surging, which precedes the peak. I know it's confusing that the line fades out, but that's what happens before your LH line fades in. I usually peak really soon after the stick almost looks like there are no lines at all.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Brilliant thanks Daisy. I will set mine like that next cycle (if there is one- hopefully not) should've checked here before following instructions. Why does it make it so complicated?? Cool about to do this mornings- hope the line is even lighter then :)


----------



## DaisyQ

:thumbup: and??


----------



## Anxiously

I've officially written off my cbfm as rubbish this cycle. Go and my chart and you'll see why.


----------



## DaisyQ

It's definitely missed your peak thus time around. Happens sometimes. 

Is your chart on FF set to detect ovulation based only on CBFM? I would set it to advanced, because I think it has your o date wrong on several charts. As for this month, you are definitely in the tww girl. My guess is that you o'ed on cd 12. Your chart looks really good btw, much better than last months. 2 more suggestions: temp everyday and consistently at the same time, and use opks to back up the CBFM as soon as you hit your first high day, and do it in the am and pm. You can get a bag of 40 Internet cheapies for $5. that way, you def won't miss your surge. I also think you are ovulating in your first peak day sometimes, so be sure to bd every other day once you start getting highs.


----------



## ttc_lolly

^^^ Agree with every word Dr Daisy says :haha:


----------



## Anxiously

DaisyQ said:


> It's definitely missed your peak thus time around. Happens sometimes.
> 
> Is your chart on FF set to detect ovulation based only on CBFM? I would set it to advanced, because I think it has your o date wrong on several charts. As for this month, you are definitely in the tww girl. My guess is that you o'ed on cd 12. Your chart looks really good btw, much better than last months. 2 more suggestions: temp everyday and consistently at the same time, and use opks to back up the CBFM as soon as you hit your first high day, and do it in the am and pm. You can get a bag of 40 Internet cheapies for $5. that way, you def won't miss your surge. I also think you are ovulating in your first peak day sometimes, so be sure to bd every other day once you start getting highs.

Yes I've set FF to detect ov based on cbfm, because my temps in the last few months were going crazy and I was solely relying on the monitor. I wished I had used OPKs as back up this time round. I will order a pack of cheapies when my husband visits the States next month. 

Anyway I've just set FF back to advanced mode and it has pinned down ov to be on CD14. I've been feeling an insane number of symptoms, so yeah, I'm pretty sure I've O'd.


----------



## jchic

My cbfm missed my peak one cycle too. Just back up with opks as well :)


----------



## DaisyQ

And track cm! That can be very useful in pinpointing o as well


----------



## ttc_lolly

Anxiously said:


> Yes I've set FF to detect ov based on cbfm, because my temps in the last few months were going crazy and I was solely relying on the monitor. I wished I had used OPKs as back up this time round. *I will order a pack of cheapies when my husband visits the States next month. *
> 
> Anyway I've just set FF back to advanced mode and it has pinned down ov to be on CD14. I've been feeling an insane number of symptoms, so yeah, I'm pretty sure I've O'd.

Are you in the UK? You can buy OPK's here too :flower:


----------



## jchic

and online....amazon has them :)

Creative - how are you feeling today?


----------



## Anxiously

ttc_lolly said:


> Are you in the UK? You can buy OPK's here too :flower:

I'm in Singapore, where IUIs and IVFs are cheap, but OPKs and HPTs are not!


----------



## DaisyQ

Wowza! Singapore. At least the procedures are cheap!! :thumbup:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls!! I am feeling ok...achy full felling in my uterus today, hope this is a good sign!! Still no sign of cramps...I am psyched about that!


----------



## smythdm

Anxiously said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Are you in the UK? You can buy OPK's here too :flower:
> 
> I'm in Singapore, where IUIs and IVFs are cheap, but OPKs and HPTs are not!Click to expand...

I'll send you dozens (hundreds even) of OPKs and HPTs if you hook me up with some IUI and IVF help (if I end up needing it). So interesting how prices vary so significantly around the world :)


----------



## jchic

YAY! Fingers and toes and everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## Anxiously

smythdm said:


> I'll send you dozens (hundreds even) of OPKs and HPTs if you hook me up with some IUI and IVF help (if I end up needing it). So interesting how prices vary so significantly around the world :)

Lol! How much does an IUI/IVF cost where you are?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi creative, when are you testing?





1cre8tivgrl said:


> Hi girls!! I am feeling ok...achy full felling in my uterus today, hope this is a good sign!! Still no sign of cramps...I am psyched about that!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, 

welcome to all the new faces, hope you are all doing well. 

All is great with me and the pregnancy so far.... i even felt brave enough to sell my cbfm so someone else can benefit from it. Been to the dr's again today to repeat a urine sample (third in 3 weeks) as it seems i show some sign of infection but not high enough for treatment.... guess they think i have nothing beter to do with my time than keep going down and repeating samples..... still best be save than sorry. Also had a blood test as thought i had been in contact with measles but it turns out it was not measles (thankfully)

Hope everyone is well

Dawn


----------



## smythdm

Anxiously said:


> smythdm said:
> 
> 
> I'll send you dozens (hundreds even) of OPKs and HPTs if you hook me up with some IUI and IVF help (if I end up needing it). So interesting how prices vary so significantly around the world :)
> 
> Lol! How much does an IUI/IVF cost where you are?Click to expand...

I actually have NO idea - but I know its a lot, especially as most insurance does not cover, unless you are in a mandated coverage state. Maybe someone else who knows can help me out (though I'm scared to see the number). All I know is that we are holding off on replacing my husbands ooollldd car, buying a new mattress, replacing couches, and any vacations until we know whether or not we'll need to go down that road...


----------



## smythdm

Also - who wants to give me the basics of temping? I think I might try it this month. I have a BBT (a digital one) - do I have to do it at exactly the same time? Can I really not talk or move around at all? isn't it affected by the weather/temperature in the room? I'm always really warm at night and when I wake up - will this even be accurate? 

I guess I need to go back and read the taking control of your fertility book again - I forget when I'm supposed to have shifts and such.


----------



## jchic

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> welcome to all the new faces, hope you are all doing well.
> 
> All is great with me and the pregnancy so far.... i even felt brave enough to sell my cbfm so someone else can benefit from it. Been to the dr's again today to repeat a urine sample (third in 3 weeks) as it seems i show some sign of infection but not high enough for treatment.... guess they think i have nothing beter to do with my time than keep going down and repeating samples..... still best be save than sorry. Also had a blood test as thought i had been in contact with measles but it turns out it was not measles (thankfully)
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Dawn

Dawn! So happy to hear that you and the little bean are doing great :happydance: Do you have a UTI? I heard those are pretty common during pregnancy!


----------



## jchic

Smyth - If you have no insurance and are totally out of pocket, then at our clinic IVF costs about 14,500 plus meds which could be about 2-5,000 per cycle. IUI's not sure, I think they are 3,500. 
Temping is easy! As soon as you wake up take your temp (should be the same time each day) and note it in fertility friend. If you wake up later or in the middle of the night, the temp might not be accurate.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi creative, when are you testing?

I tested this morning (10dpo) and got a bfn...symptoms are still promising so trying not to loose hope!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Was another high day, but line was lighter again :) using opks every pm just in case. No joy yet x


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth and Anxiously, the cost varies by clinic and depends on if insurance covers any of it. Some plans will cover the monitoring or the meds, but not the actual IUI or IVF itself. Some cover the whole thing (but there may be copays and/or coinsurance), and others cover NOTHING. The out of pocket cost for IUI where I go is 2000-3000 depending on how much monitoring you do. The meds (and this is with Rx benefits) was about $100. Happily, my insurance covers infertililty up to 10K, so for right now everything is covered. My previous policy had a 10% coinsurance, so I had to pay 10% of everything, but it wasn't bad at all. IVF at my place is 10K, and the meds run another 3-6K. That is if you have no insurance or Rx coverage at all. 

Smyth, temping - you should do it at the same time everyday (within 30 minutes of your designated temp time). You should do it IMMEDIATELY upon waking up. You should not move around at all before taking your temp or during. Temperature changes in the room might change your temps slightly, but for me don't have a big impact really. Consistency is key - I pretty much always get up to pee in the middle of the night, but since I'm consistent with that, it doesn't affect my temps. After a month or two of temping, you'll see that your temps are probably pretty consistent. Look at my chart overlay to see an example. What you are looking for when temping is a sustained thermal shift (3 days of higher temps), that's what confirms ovulation (as best you can without progesterone tests and/or ultrasounds).


----------



## Dawnlouise30

10 dpo is still early, will keep my fingers crossed for you sending :dust: your way xxxx




1cre8tivgrl said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> Hi creative, when are you testing?
> 
> I tested this morning (10dpo) and got a bfn...symptoms are still promising so trying not to loose hope!Click to expand...


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Jchic, 


How are you? I don't feel i have any symptoms of a uti but it seems odd i keep having to have all these urine tests done, have not actually seen the doctor for three weeks ( went back then as was having some spotting which she thought may have been linked to a uti, but it wasn't, yet i still need to have tests). if they ask for another test after this one i will make an appointment as i think i would like them to scan my kidney's if i am still showing white cells (or pus cells as the nurse called them)

Dawn 




jchic said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> welcome to all the new faces, hope you are all doing well.
> 
> All is great with me and the pregnancy so far.... i even felt brave enough to sell my cbfm so someone else can benefit from it. Been to the dr's again today to repeat a urine sample (third in 3 weeks) as it seems i show some sign of infection but not high enough for treatment.... guess they think i have nothing beter to do with my time than keep going down and repeating samples..... still best be save than sorry. Also had a blood test as thought i had been in contact with measles but it turns out it was not measles (thankfully)
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> 
> Dawn
> 
> Dawn! So happy to hear that you and the little bean are doing great :happydance: Do you have a UTI? I heard those are pretty common during pregnancy!Click to expand...


----------



## DaisyQ

If they are concerned about a UTI (which is what white blood cells in urine might suggest), can't they just give you a course of antibiotics already? Amoxacillin is safe for pregnancy. Not sure though if that's effective for UTIs.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

yeah, you would have thought they would have just done that, but they seem to be dragging there heals. i think it can also be a sign of kidney problems and since i always had uti's as a child i don't think that my kidney's will be that brilliant, but then again i am no doctor. i am hoping the new sample i put in today will be clear otherwise i shall make an appointment to discuss with Dr. I think if it was a UTI i would be more uncomfotable, so here's hoping it's not .





DaisyQ said:


> If they are concerned about a UTI (which is what white blood cells in urine might suggest), can't they just give you a course of antibiotics already? Amoxacillin is safe for pregnancy. Not sure though if that's effective for UTIs.


----------



## Anxiously

Looking at my chart, should I stop feeding my monitor the sticks already? Or should I wait till it goes to low?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, stop. You have def o'ed!


----------



## Anxiously

Thanks. I'm just worried that the monitor won't be able to tell the diff between my high and low next time.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CD16! (I'm ignoring my cbfm day 15 lol) and still on high and the line that was getting lighter is darker. Does anyone know the max number of highs it can say before it gives up or peaks? Haha. Don't think I'm going to O. :( Really hope monitor missed it but what are the chances? Tho it is first cyclr using it


----------



## Anxiously

tinker, i'm planning to use myself as a case study this cycle to see how long more cbfm's going to give me highs before it gives up. will update you!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ah ok! Lol how many high days have you had? I've had 9 :( lol x


----------



## DaisyQ

Tinker, I bet your peak will come soon, hang in there.


----------



## Anxiously

tinkerbellsie said:


> Ah ok! Lol how many high days have you had? I've had 9 :( lol x

It's my 12th day of high today...


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh no! What day of sticks? I had one low and then all high since. Having googled the machine only ever asks for 20 sticks (that's why if you ov late you can miss it) but the advice was to trick the monitor and say day 5 was day 1 or whatever! Someone had 17 highs lol. And loads said no peak first cycle. I'm wishing I'd been better with the opks too! Xx


----------



## Anxiously

I had high readings since the 1st day that the monitor asked for a stick i.e. CD9.

I've been using cbfm since last Sep, so the monitor should have been finetuned to my cycles by now. I've almost always have at least 1 peak reading each cycle. My temps and symptoms all indicate that I've ovulated this time round, and my guess is that the monitor was confused by my super-level hormones during the previous 2 clomid cycles. 

20 days huh? Looks like I got 8 more sticks to burn (along with my pocket).


----------



## chicky160

hey ladies! hope everone is ok :happydance: not much happening my end few funny pains but thats fairly normal for me to all the ladies still having highs it wont be long, i didnt get my peaks till cd 17 & 18 so still time good luck x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CD17 still high... 10 more sticks to burn and 9 days of high!! 

Not having a good day today emotionally- so prob just as well not a peak- yet another family member has managed to conceive first cycle and I had to act like I was pleased and not let on that we've been trying longer and how much it hurts that I can't even manage normal cycles so little chance of a bfp- I don't even know if I'm oing again after depo or not. Hopefully tomorrow will be better and I'll be a little less self absorbed


----------



## Anxiously

14th day of high today...and the weird thing was, right after I entered my cbfm reading into FF, it automatically changed my ovulation day from CD14 to CD11. Really disappointed as I didn't get to BD on CD10-12. Sob.

Can't figure out if it's really the cbfm that triggered FF off....


----------



## Melly Belly

Hello ladies!
The witch officially got me on Friday, right on cycle as normal....so small comfort, at least I can predict when she should be here (looks like 30 days is my number, though my cbfm said 31, but meh, ill take it :haha:) im hoping HOPING that this next cycle is the one, because i wouldnt mind having a christmas present baby! (and i would make sure that they wouldnt get "cheated" because they have a birthday around the holidays lol) so get on out of here AF, so i can start over again!! :happydance:


----------



## Amberly

Hi I'm new to this.... I had a m/c in July 2011 and another one in January 2012. This is my first month trying to use the CBFM. I got high day 10-19. I finally hit a peak on day 20. But since I have regular cycles does that mean I can't get pregnant this month because of late ovulation? Doesn't it take a fertilized egg 7 to 10 days to attach? I was just needing someones opinion on this.


----------



## jchic

Welcome Amberly!!!!!!!!!! No, you can absolutely still get pregnant! a cycle is split up into 2 phases: follicular phase (leading up to ovulation) and luteal phase (after ovulation). After you ovulate, regardless of what cycle day it lands on, your luteal phase begins. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Anxiously

Amberly said:


> Hi I'm new to this.... I had a m/c in July 2011 and another one in January 2012. This is my first month trying to use the CBFM. I got high day 10-19. I finally hit a peak on day 20. But since I have regular cycles does that mean I can't get pregnant this month because of late ovulation? Doesn't it take a fertilized egg 7 to 10 days to attach? I was just needing someones opinion on this.

Sorry for your loss Amberly :hugs: I'm no expert but I've read that your cycle will adjust accordingly if u have late ovulation because your luteal phase should be more or less regular e.g. If your LP is around 14 days and u O on Cd 20, AF should come only 14 days later. But there will be the occasional odd cycle that defies all theories. Your body could still be adjusting back to your normal cycle, who knows? Our bodies work in mysterious ways!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just popping by to see how everyone is doing? xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome Amberly, and sorry for your losses. Agree with what the others have said, you will likely get your period late this month (if at all, FX), since you O'ed late. If you get your period at the regular time, it's possible you have a short luteal phase, but there are things that can help with that. How many days are your cycles normally?


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. B! You're a lime! How exciting.

I'm doing OK - at the tail end of the TWW after my first clomid and IUI cycle. Not feeling particularly optimistic. Testing on Friday. xxoo


----------



## Mrs.B.

Daisy! I know its exciting!! Eeek! Wow you've been busy this cycle then! Will keep you in my thoughts for Friday! Why you not feeling it? xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Still waiting for a peak!! Tho have a slight line on ic opk- so not sure how long that would take to be positive!! Lol 

Good luck for Friday Daisy! X


----------



## DaisyQ

don't know Mrs. B, just not feeling it. No symptoms and just don't feel like this is the one. Also the IUI was poorly timed - too early - so I just don't feel good about it. For some reason I'm feeling this sense of doom lately, like it's never going to happen and I'm trying to be OK with just having my two step daughters, in case that's what will happen. I know - way too premature to be feeling that way - but I'm just feeling pessimistic lately about my chances. I'm going to go through all the motions - 2 more IUIs planned, then IVF, and hopefully it will work at some point.


----------



## chicky160

im sure it wont be long now tinker, and good luck for friday daisy fxd :hugs:


----------



## Amberly

Exactly 28 days so I wasn't sure about any of this stuff. You guys are so sweet thank you for getting back with me! Good Luck to everyone TTC!!!!!!


----------



## chicky160

jchic said:


> Welcome Amberly!!!!!!!!!! No, you can absolutely still get pregnant! a cycle is split up into 2 phases: follicular phase (leading up to ovulation) and luteal phase (after ovulation). After you ovulate, regardless of what cycle day it lands on, your luteal phase begins.
> 
> Hope that helps!


hey jchic can i ask how did you get that piccie of your luscious lexi in your siggy? x:flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Chicky you can uploads pics to sites like photobucket.com and it gives you the URL to put in your siggy and on threads :flower:

Daisy good luck for Friday hun, I have everything crossed for you :dust:

6DPO for me and testing has already commenced :rofl: I just can't help myself. It's ok though, all the bfn's prepare me for the end bfn! I'm SS so much but I'm starting to wonder if it's just my mind being cruel & playing tricks on me. I swear, TTC can actually send you round the bend :wacko:


----------



## chicky160

Thank you lolly :) x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

High again!! Day 19 now!


----------



## chicky160

morning everyone! tried that pic thing lolly and it wouldnt let me! dont know what im doing wrong but its having none of it, also did by far the stupidest thing ever this morning! ........i peed on a stick :dohh: i know i know its way too early but saw all these ladies getting their bfp this month 10dpo and thought sod it! what an idiot! i even tried to convince myself if i stood on the stairs and twisted it in the light in front of the window i could even see a very very faint shadow, before actually realising there is a slight dent in it lol most probably caused be me ripping it out of the packet!, anyway im keeping that little bfn as a reminder not to be so stupid next month! and gonna book an appointment with my dr asap seeing as im having hallucinations and clearly need a psycological check up from the neck up! 


love and :dust: to all :) x


----------



## DaisyQ

Ha! Chicky :rofl: you are too much!

Your chart looks really good though - FX for a BFP in a few days time. From what I've read, it's best to wait to test until 12 DPO at least. Anything before that may really be too early. Of course there ARE plenty of ladies who do get early BFPs at 10 or 11 DPO, but statistically speaking, the majority are 12 DPO or later. :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

tinkerbellsie said:


> High again!! Day 19 now!

Day 23 for me...:( Anyway my temps dropped this morning so I've written off this cycle. AF should be arriving anytime now...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Temp below coverline this morning...just waiting for AF to show now...sigh...round 7 here I go! Not sad though, it obviously wasn't meant to be, and I am ok with that. It will happen when the time is right. Just wishing my body would stop playing mean tricks on me! 

Hope you girls are in this cycle! :dust:


----------



## chicky160

DaisyQ said:


> Ha! Chicky :rofl: you are too much!
> 
> Your chart looks really good though - FX for a BFP in a few days time. From what I've read, it's best to wait to test until 12 DPO at least. Anything before that may really be too early. Of course there ARE plenty of ladies who do get early BFPs at 10 or 11 DPO, but statistically speaking, the majority are 12 DPO or later. :hugs:



Thanks daisy i have no idea what a good chart looks like tbh so i have no idea and Yep I read that too :) still thought there's no harm in trying :) hehe think il wait now and see what temps etc do and see if af arrives x

Anxiously :hugs: x


----------



## jchic

Hey ladies!

Chicky - when is AF due for you?

Awww Creative I am sorry about the negative. I know how crappy that feels. Hold out hope til she comes ok?


----------



## smythdm

Hey guys -

CD8 for me today and straight to high on the monitor. Hubby also got his SA done this AM - he got to experience the crazy first hand when the people at the lab had us waiting for 20 minutes (and it had been 30 min since collection), I was really about to looooooooose it and yelling about the fact that this is a time sensitive test. Haha. Will give him a break tonight and then planning on the more long term approach of BD every other day, then 3 days in a row around my peak/positive OPK, then back to every other day for a bit. Going to try to keep extra hydrated this cycle and do the grapefruit juice again. We are going to vegas this weekend, so that'll be a nice break from everything. 

So help me ladies - when the supremely unhelpful doctors office calls with the SA results - what do I need to ask them? Count? Motility? I know they are going to tell me - everything looks fine, or there is a potential issue - but I need to know what to ask them!


----------



## jchic

Smyth! Glad DH got his SA done! Ask about motility, count and morphology. Also ask what the perecentages were for the ranges. Its important because all places use different ones. For example, at the urologist, DH's tests came back awesome, then at the RE, his morphology came back low, with all other numbers ok. So it depends on the ranges they use, so definitely ask :) I am certain you will be fine!
VEGAS is amazing. I love love love love VEGAS! Where are you staying?


----------



## smythdm

Excellent - just what I was looking for :) 

We are staying at the Monte Carlo. I've "owed" him this trip for a few years - We were supposed to go in Feb 2009, but he hijacked the trip and surprised me by taking me to Jamaica, and we got engaged ;) 

So, 3 years later - I planned this trip as a surprise for him, during March Madness (college basketball tournament for all you UKers), and his brother and best friend are coming along. I am a little glad I am not pregnant for this trip ;)


----------



## jchic

Definitely! Vegas is so fun :) You are going to have such a great time - its one of my all time favorite cities. DH used to live out in Vegas a few years before we met. He was a golf pro and was training at the time with Butch Harmon (Tigers old coach) out there in Vegas so he ALWAYS wants to go to Vegas, he knows it inside and out. Is this your first time there?


----------



## smythdm

Sort of - I have been once before, but I didn't have the best time; I was with coworkers that I didn't know very well. So, I'm counting this as my first time. Any advice?


----------



## jchic

You are going to have a BLAST!! Make sure you go to Mix in Mandalay Bay. Its a great restaurant that overlooks the entire strip at the very top of the hotel. Hmmm, the crepes at the Paris hotel are the best you will ever have in your life....there is an awesome restaurant in the Cosmopolitan, its literally inside a huge chandelier, which is amazing! If you go see any shows, Cirque de Soleil the best ones are Ka and Mystere. They are the most fun. Ka has a cool plot and is my favorite. I have heard the Michael Jackson one is AMAZING but havent seen it yet. You are going to have the best time, I am beyond jealous! You are going to get lucky and get yourself all knocked up in Vegas, you watch! ;)


----------



## chicky160

jchic said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Chicky - when is AF due for you?
> 
> Awww Creative I am sorry about the negative. I know how crappy that feels. Hold out hope til she comes ok?



sunday 25th! 5 days and counting :) x


----------



## jchic

fingers crossed Chicky! I hope to read you get your BFP soon! When are you testing?


----------



## chicky160

jchic said:


> fingers crossed Chicky! I hope to read you get your BFP soon! When are you testing?



Well after today's shenanigans I'm not lol. Seriously thou I haven't any left and don't have the willpower to buy them and not use them so I'm just going to see what happens at the weekend I normally get spotting a day before full on flow :) i keep thinking although it's been a long time I've only just started temping etc so scrap 2004-2011 attempts I only class the last couple of months as properly ttc since we were doing everything at the wrong times! I've been patient and positive for so long I can most certainly do it a bit longer :) x


----------



## jchic

I hear ya chicky! I am confident for you :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

The faint line on the OPK that appeared yesterday has now gone..... is it possible that me (and cbfm) missed the surge?? I am hoping and praying we did, and that I don't get a peak, and just get a bfp at the end!!

Good luck Chicky! Not long to wait now :hugs: not sure why we put ourselves through the early tests!

Smyth- good luck with the SA results! And enjoy your vacation! x


----------



## smythdm

jchic said:


> You are going to have a BLAST!! Make sure you go to Mix in Mandalay Bay. Its a great restaurant that overlooks the entire strip at the very top of the hotel. Hmmm, the crepes at the Paris hotel are the best you will ever have in your life....there is an awesome restaurant in the Cosmopolitan, its literally inside a huge chandelier, which is amazing! If you go see any shows, Cirque de Soleil the best ones are Ka and Mystere. They are the most fun. Ka has a cool plot and is my favorite. I have heard the Michael Jackson one is AMAZING but havent seen it yet. You are going to have the best time, I am beyond jealous! You are going to get lucky and get yourself all knocked up in Vegas, you watch! ;)


Ohhh good advice, thanks! I love crepes and we are hoping to see O as well. Hoping mostly to get knocked up in Vegas ;)


----------



## jchic

tinkerbellsie said:


> The faint line on the OPK that appeared yesterday has now gone..... is it possible that me (and cbfm) missed the surge?? I am hoping and praying we did, and that I don't get a peak, and just get a bfp at the end!!
> 
> Good luck Chicky! Not long to wait now :hugs: not sure why we put ourselves through the early tests!
> 
> Smyth- good luck with the SA results! And enjoy your vacation! x

The monitor missed my surge (peak) one cycle, it definitely happens :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Tink - a faint line on an OPK is NOT positive - it doesn't mean much. The line can fade in and out, but until it's the same color or darker than the control line, it doesn't mean you are surging. 

Smyth! Have fun in Vegas! Great time to go, before it gets to hot. Maybe you'll O while at O! :rofl:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Daisy. I just thought I might have had a short surge at a funny time of day. I hardly ever get any type of line, faint or otherwise! Not bothered at this stage unless I am still struggling to conceive in june x


----------



## DaisyQ

I would use the OPKs in the afternoon or evening, and only once you start getting highs on the monitor. To see a true positive, check out Creative's OPKs on this thread or in her journal. :flower:


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> Smyth! Have fun in Vegas! Great time to go, before it gets to hot. Maybe you'll O while at O! :rofl:

Haha this made me laugh!


----------



## smythdm

Hey - this was my OPK progression from last month, for reference.


----------



## happyh29

Hey all,

Just dropping in to say hi. Hope every one is doing well?

Daisy hon, I have a good feeling about you this month.

Smyth...go to Vegas and forget all your stress, eat drink and party like I did at Christmas fire the first time in months and you might have a party baby when you get back.

Creative / jchic how's things?

No real news for me. We had the option of a specialist scan on Friday to see regarding the downs syndrome risk but since its not a definite yes or no we canceled. Its all part of Gods plan do who am I to doubt or worry?

Next scan is twenty Weeks, four Weeks away now and that's a mandatory growth scan. Deaf excited can't wait. After that I will allow myself to go a bit mental and but all the baby things I desire, before that we are abstaining!

Lots of love x


----------



## happyh29

PS funny story. Best friend is twenty Weeks and went four her scan.the image was so clear they could literally see a perfect set of balls! The sonographer actually said I dint think I need to tell you the gender one way it the other! Baby keepT bouncing up and down and all you could see were man parts. Very funny and now she is upset its not a surprise but there was nothing anyone could do!


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy that's an awesome story! Excited for you - you are getting so far along now! Yay!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Haha! I hope my 20 week is that clear :rofl: not long now then til yours! Will you be finding out or keeping a secret? X


----------



## Anxiously

Hi how's everyone doing? AF showed her ugly face today, with my cbfm reading a High this morning yet again! Starting my last natural clomid cycle before going on to SO-IUI.

Do you think I should reset the monitor? It's been so out of whack this month!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Anxiously said:


> Hi how's everyone doing? AF showed her ugly face today, with my cbfm reading a High this morning yet again! Starting my last natural clomid cycle before going on to SO-IUI.
> 
> Do you think I should reset the monitor? It's been so out of whack this month!

:hugs: AF got me this morning too. I wouldn't reset it hun as it takes a few months to adjust to your body.


----------



## jchic

Anxiously, I am sorry AF got you hun :( When are you going to the doc to discuss IUI? Take it easy and have a nice glass of wine tonight! xx


----------



## Anxiously

jchic said:


> Anxiously, I am sorry AF got you hun :( When are you going to the doc to discuss IUI? Take it easy and have a nice glass of wine tonight! xx

I wish I could enjoy some wine but I'm allergic to it :wacko: I've actually discussed with my doc last cycle on the next steps and will definitely go for IUI if this clomid cycle fails again. I had conceived successfully on IUI before so the doc wants me to try again before going down the IVF route.

Just had a tearfest in the shower, wallowing in self-pity. This whole TTC business is wearing me off.


----------



## jchic

Anxiously - this journey is NOT easy...I just posted this quote in Creatives journal - You have to be courageous!
Courage is not the towering oak 
That sees storms come and go, 
It is the fragile blossom 
That opens in the snow 
-- Alice MacKenzie Swaim

You will get there. Its a long, windy, bumpy heck of a road, but we all will get there. At the end, it will be worth it!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Anxiously. I'm having a wallow fest myself. Tested today, and BFN. I am 12 DPO and 13 DPIUI. I have to wait until Friday (14 DPO) to "officially" test, and if negative I'm to stop progesterone supplementation and wait for AF, which should arrive on Saturday. :-( I'm really sad. 

As for your CBFM, don't reset. It just missed your surge. The monitor, once it reads "high" from your estrogen levels, wills stay high until it picks up your LH surge (peak), or until it's gone through 20 sticks and automatically reverts to low, or in your case this month - AF arrives. At least when you know estrogen is surging, you can BD every other day to cover your bases.

It sounds like IUI is a great plan for you since it worked before. :dust:

How many attempts did it take? 

I'm honestly feeling so gloomy about ever getting a BFP.


----------



## happyh29

hey all,

im absolutely LIVID with myself. I dont know if i told you this but i have been vegetarian since i was 13 as i dont like meat.

anyhoo since i got pregannt i cant stop eating meat, In particular pepperoni and hot dogs.........

you may see the problem here.

i didnt know pregnant women are not supposed to eat hot dogs or pepperoni!!! i hadnt researched meat as i never ate it before hand. 

and now i know its a MASSIVE source of listeria and toxoplasmosis!!! arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

i feel dead worried especially as i have a cold today! its a symptom! what do i do?!

xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Don't worry, Happy I'm sure you are fine. If you had listeria poisoning, you'd be sick to your stomach. Just avoid it here on out.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Anxiously so sorry the witch flew in- hope this cycle is a successful one and cbfm peaks!! I'll let you know how much longer it goes on for for me! :hugs:

Sorry Creative, better luck this cycle. :hugs:

Ahh Daisy try not to be too disheartened- hope you get a bfp Friday :hugs: x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

HAppy....slow down, you are fine hun! I ate them all the time when I was pregnant. As well as cold lunch meat, which your not suppose to have either...they say to heat it up before you eat it, which I found was just gross when having a ham sandwich :haha: I think the chance is slim. I never had a problem and I always ate them. Your going to be fine :hugs:


----------



## Anxiously

Daisy, I conceived in the 2nd IUI. The first time I think the clinic messed things up by making me wait for nearly an hour carrying DH sperm! I think the sperms would've all died before the IUI!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks anxiously. :flower: I really need this too happen soon. I'm feeling like I can't take too much more if this rollercoaster


----------



## chicky160

Oh daisy I wish I had some advice for you but I really don't :( all I will say is with all this time and effort you are putting in to have that perfect little baby, which you will, it's going to happen soon one way or another. You are far too lovely for it not too :hugs: xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Guys, I'm shaking so much right now.....

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/c52a3081.jpg

9DPO :shock: xx


----------



## chicky160

ttc_lolly said:


> Guys, I'm shaking so much right now.....
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/c52a3081.jpg
> 
> 9DPO :shock: xx



Shut up!!!!!!!! Lolly's got a bfp!!!!!!!!!! Woooooooooo!!!! :happydance::flower::hugs: congratulations xxxxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thank you :hugs: I just can't believe it. Still very early days though so jsut hoping it's s sticky! xx


----------



## jchic

LOLLY - OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! a HUGE Congratulations!!!!! This thread is exploding with BFPS! So happy for you girl! Now tell us - how long have you been ttc again? List your symptoms! :)


----------



## happyh29

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I took a digi :happydance:

https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/09ccee13.jpg

This was my 6month :thumbup:

Things I did differently this cycle;

*My 3rd cycle taking soya isoflavones to bring on O and shorten my cycles (and it worked :yipee:)
*Grapefruit juice!

I have been getting symptoms since around 2DPO and thought I was going crazy but obviously not!

I had a few little twinges here and there but nothing significant. The major symptom was my sore boobs. They felt heavier and swollen like, very sensitive to the cold and they even became veinier! I had creamy CM, not loads, but I'm usually pretty dry after O. I've had quite bad headaches too, and very, very tired. That's about it I think.

I'm super early though - 3+2 :D just hoping it's a sticky bean! x


----------



## jchic

Its definitely a sticky bean! Congratulations honey!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sory, this was our 7month TTC!

Thanks hun, I hope you're right :)

Baby dust to you all :dust: this is definitely a lucky thread x


----------



## Anxiously

Congrats lolly :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow Lolly!! Congratulations! That is WONDERFUL news and so inspiring! :yipee:


----------



## DaisyQ

Jess, is that 5 BFPs now?

Mrs. B
Dawnlouise
Dutch
Happy
Lolly

I feel like I'm missing someone...??


----------



## jchic

I think all those are right....I feel like I am missing some too! Maybe because you and I and creative and everyone else will be added to the list soon :) lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yes you all will ;)

Just booked my booking in appointment with the MW and it isn't until 25th April :shock: that feels like ages away!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG lolly!!!! Eeeeee!!!! I'm so very happy for you hun!!! Massive congrats to you!! :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

jchic said:


> I think all those are right....I feel like I am missing some too! Maybe because you and I and creative and everyone else will be added to the list soon :) lol



We had bloody better be! I think af is having an early show for me? Never ever happened before! Always late never early, having a minor anger issue today, started with some idiot telling me if my mother ate apple pips it will cure her cancer better than chemo! Really?! I wanted to scream that I didn't even ask for his opinion but what can ya do, In fact I'm having such a poo day I'm gonna go find mother nature and shove my temp chart right up her bottom! anyone care to join me? ;) xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

awww chicky :hugs: i'll help you shove that chart where ever you like sweetie :lol: xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww, chicky. :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Thanks guys rant over just practically inhaled an entire carrot cake and a nice cuppa tea and feel much better :) 

Oh god sorry lolly for ranting on your happy day :( I'm so selfish, and so happy for your bfp!!!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## smythdm

Congrats to you lolly!! Super exciting - I'm sure you're a ball of energy today!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

don't be silly chicky, you rant away!! i'm still in shock anyway :haha: x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Lolly ;) xx


----------



## jchic

chicky, I hear you....let it ALL out girl! What an idiot? Who says that to someone? Shove apple pips right up his butt!


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm sorry - what's an apple pip???


----------



## chicky160

Haha jchic I will! And daisy..... You know, the seeds in apples? X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ahh Chicky :hugs: how silly!!

Lolly- yay congrats!! :d

Cd 21- still high on monitor tho bbs now sore!
It has asked for 15 sticks so far.. 14 of them high... So only 5 more to go??


----------



## DaisyQ

If your boobs are sore, I'm guessing you probably O'ed already. Sounds like it may have missed your surge. Are you charting to confirm O?

chicky - thanks for the explanation! :flower:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

No, I have really broken sleep so was told temps may not be consistent. I haven't had a proper cycle really though- was relying on cbfm. Luckily we bd every other day anyway, just in case.

Just out of curiousity- what do you call apple pips in the US? Lol x


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> No, I have really broken sleep so was told temps may not be consistent. I haven't had a proper cycle really though- was relying on cbfm. Luckily we bd every other day anyway, just in case.
> 
> Just out of curiousity- what do you call apple pips in the US? Lol x





Good question! Lol x


----------



## chicky160

DaisyQ said:


> I'm sorry - what's an apple pip???



Omg!!!! I was just stalking another thread and somebody quoted " well daisyQ told me"!!! Haha excellent, your like our own little go to dr! :) you are never ever allowed to leave us!!! ;) will be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## Melly Belly

tinkerbellsie said:


> No, I have really broken sleep so was told temps may not be consistent. I haven't had a proper cycle really though- was relying on cbfm. Luckily we bd every other day anyway, just in case.
> 
> Just out of curiousity- what do you call apple pips in the US? Lol x

apple seeds :haha:


----------



## chicky160

Well that makes sence seeing as thats what they are, why the hell do we call them pips??? I used to get told off for eating them when I was little because apparently when you do, trees grow out of your ears. ;) x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

:haha: that does make sense lol! I was always told a tree would grow in my tummy!!


----------



## DaisyQ

chicky, you crack me up! :rofl:

Who quoted me??? What thread?! That's awesome! :haha: Maybe I should change my alias to Dr. Daisy or Dr. Dukers like Jchic says.


----------



## chicky160

I can't remember her name but I think it was in a thread called first month using cbfm? It's a fairly new one only a couple of pages long but thought "I gotta tell daisy" hehe soooooo cool! Ur famous! And yes I agree a change of name might well be in order ;) x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm beginning to wonder if its safe to have a break from bding now- just 3 days rather than every other- having food related tummy troubles so bit painful atm! 

Do you girls think its worth continuing to feed the monitor sticks? Really should order more ready for next time!! (They have long dates on them don't they? :haha:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oestrogen line is very dark today- this last week both lines have been non-existant. High again today. Wonder if af will arrive on time? Lol x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Daisy your chart looks awesome!

I have everything firmly crossed for today for you :) and jchic too if she's going to test!? x


----------



## smythdm

Daisy - definitely think you need to get the "Dr." title in there - you have way way more answers than my doctor does (or that he gives me anyway). :)


----------



## jchic

Daisy is a doctor. She literally is my personal obyn, re and gp. I AM however, willing to share her with you ladies!

How is everyone? AFM, had mindnumbing cramps yesterday and now they are gone, woop! Waiting on AF now, should be here by Monday, then onto IUI with injectables!


----------



## DaisyQ

smythdm said:


> Daisy - definitely think you need to get the "Dr." title in there - you have way way more answers than my doctor does (or that he gives me anyway). :)

 :haha:

That's sad actually! I wish our doctors were more informative. I think they assume that because they are DOCTORS in their magical white coats, that we little people can't understand what's going on with our bodies, so they don't even attempt to try to explain. At least I feel that's the case with my doctor - he gives me the least amount of information possible, which is so frustrating. 

Also doctors might know a lot in their specific field, but they don't know everything about everything, although they like to think they do. I'm a nutritionist in a hospital, and it's shocking how little doctors know about nutrition. But most of them THINK they know. It's unbelievable really. In two weeks, I've come across two mistakes by doctors that are related to nutrition, and it's obvious the mistakes were made because they really do not have an in depth understanding. Anyway, rant over.

So - it's official. :bfn:

Devastated. Spent the morning crying and decided (at husband's urging) to take the day off to recover emotionally and just take it easy. Mental health day I guess. As much as I thought I was prepared for the BFN, having gotten one two days ago, I guess it's still a hard pill to swallow. It's much harder now, with IUI etc., because your hopes are higher. You feel like it really should work - with TWO eggs and 137 million sperm put RIGHT there - how could it not? But I guess it doesn't always work like that. It just makes me feel hopeless about it ever working. I'm just anxious to get through the next few cycles and move onto IVF. Now if that doesn't work, I will be utterly beside myself.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Daisy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:





DaisyQ said:


> smythdm said:
> 
> 
> Daisy - definitely think you need to get the "Dr." title in there - you have way way more answers than my doctor does (or that he gives me anyway). :)
> 
> :haha:
> 
> That's sad actually! I wish our doctors were more informative. I think they assume that because they are DOCTORS in their magical white coats, that we little people can't understand what's going on with our bodies, so they don't even attempt to try to explain. At least I feel that's the case with my doctor - he gives me the least amount of information possible, which is so frustrating.
> 
> Also doctors might know a lot in their specific field, but they don't know everything about everything, although they like to think they do. I'm a nutritionist in a hospital, and it's shocking how little doctors know about nutrition. But most of them THINK they know. It's unbelievable really. In two weeks, I've come across two mistakes by doctors that are related to nutrition, and it's obvious the mistakes were made because they really do not have an in depth understanding. Anyway, rant over.
> 
> So - it's official. :bfn:
> 
> Devastated. Spent the morning crying and decided (at husband's urging) to take the day off to recover emotionally and just take it easy. Mental health day I guess. As much as I thought I was prepared for the BFN, having gotten one two days ago, I guess it's still a hard pill to swallow. It's much harder now, with IUI etc., because your hopes are higher. You feel like it really should work - with TWO eggs and 137 million sperm put RIGHT there - how could it not? But I guess it doesn't always work like that. It just makes me feel hopeless about it ever working. I'm just anxious to get through the next few cycles and move onto IVF. Now if that doesn't work, I will be utterly beside myself.Click to expand...


----------



## Anxiously

Sorry about the BFN Daisy :hugs: I know that not seeing a line when it's time is a hard truth to bear. I'm contemplating not using a hpt until I'm into my 2nd trimester if it really happens :haha:

I must have cut a pathetic figure in the shower the night of AF's arrival - all alone (hubby's overseas), crying my heart out, thinking that my body's useless and asking the big WHY. 

But after I calmed down, I told myself that I must go on as usual, and maintain my health and stress level for that one chance that I will have, someday, a child of my own. I'll gladly go through hundreds of IUIs and IVFs or whatever new technology there is to get there. And we're not alone in this, having been here exchanging heartbreaking stories, anxiety, happiness with all the other lovely ladies from all around the world.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Daisy I'm so sorry. :hugs: maybe it is because the timings were off? Hope they get it tight for you this month. Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hugs: daisy xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Daisy huge massive :hugs: to you x


----------



## smythdm

Daisy - I'm so so sorry. I know that some months are worse than others, and it sounds like this one was a doozy for you. It sucks. Give yourself enough time to be upset and mourn this cycle. Its funny how things work, in that your body gives you the time to do that during AF, and so far, for me anyway, by the time its O time, I've got renewed hope. 

How many IUI cycles are you going to do before moving on to IVF. Recently talked to a co-worker and she said her only regret through the entire process was doing too many IUIs before moving on to IVF (which worked for her). Its so hard to determine your whole plan - how long, how many cycles, what to do, when, if you want to do ANYTHING. 

Do something nice for yourself today and take it easy on yourself this weekend!


----------



## chicky160

Oh daisy :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you to ALL of you ladies for your sweet words and support - the warmth and caring is palpable all the way over here in my corner of New Jersey!

The original treatment plan was to do 2 IUI cycles with clomid and one with injectables. We did not discuss IVF specifically or what the timeline for that would be. I think my Doc didn't want us to get ahead of ourselves, and of course we are all hoping IUI will be enough. My assumption is that after 3 failed IUIs, IVF would then be on the table. 

I'm a big planner, and so I've looked ahead to see how this is all going to play out in terms of dates. As it turns out we are traveling during some critical times of my cycle, which throws some kinks into the original treatment plan. Specifically, travelling will mess up our third IUI cycle, which is supposed to be the one using injectable meds. That cycle, I will be out of town from CD 2-9. Thus I won't be able to do CD 3 blood work or go in for monitoring every other day, that injectable meds requires. I discussed this with the nurse and she said I could do another Clomid cycle. :shrug: Not too jazzed about that suggestion. I don't love the side effects with Clomid, and it thins the lining etc. And injectable meds have better results. So the idea of doing a third IUI on Clomid and doing a FOURTH IUI on injectables in late May is not so appealing. This brings me to the second "kink" in the treatment plan. We are traveling in late June/early July as well! If all FOUR IUIs have failed, and IVF is now on the table, we would want to get that started in June. I'm not sure I will be able to do it in June because of that trip!! Which might mean a fifth IUI, and IVF in July/August. UGH.

To make matters more complicated (are you all still with me??:haha:), I have a 10K total, lifetime fertility benefit which includes IUI and IVF. So.... I'm not sure how much of this benefit we'll have left after 3, or 4, or 5 IUIs to cover the IVF. We are also financially tight at the moment - my husband lost his job 2 days after we got married, and although he got another job right away working for a completing firm, it pays less (for right now - it's sort of a start up). He also got sued by his former employer for violating his non-compete agreement (long but very interesting story - it's like a corporate warfare movie over here) so we lost money there as well. On top of that - there's an ex-wife who gets a very generous alimony/child support package (FOR THE NEXT 10 YEARS, don't get me started!). UGH!. So bottom line is that we don't have a ton of cash to put toward fertility treatments, so we have to use this 10K wisely. 

So all of that said (sorry for going on and on and on) - I'm going to see the doctor on April 10th to discuss a revised treatment plan that will be the most cost (and time) effective. I'm going to see about doing IVF in APRIL - (!!!) or at the latest, in June. 

My anxiety, like you said Smyth, is that we are going to waste valuable time, EMOTION, and financial resources on the IUIs, which aren't that effective, when we could be doing IVF, which is more effective. 

So, we'll see...

My friend who went through this for FOUR long years, also recommends not waiting long before going to IVF, especially considering my age. She did IUI after IUI, and all the meds, and nothing worked. Then she did one round of IVF and poof - she is due any day. 

Her opinion (not a doctor - but you know, a "daisy" type of doctor!), is that for women who do not ovulate on their own, IUI with ovulation induction can be very effective. But for women who already ovulate on their own, her impression is that IUI doesn't work - because the problem isn't with ovulation - it's either with sperm and egg actually meeting, or sperm penetrating egg. etc. And IVF fixes all that. So.

Yeah. OK I'm done. Going to do clomid and IUI this cycle (back to back - I'm calling the doc next week about it) and see how soon we can move to IVF.


----------



## smythdm

Hey guys -

Just had a really frustrating call with my OB. We spent 2 min on the phone, which was apparantly 2 min longer than he wanted. My husbands sperm count is low. He wouldn't give me numbers or tell me how low, or anything about the motility and morphology. 

I also asked why my Day 3 and 21 tests weren't done with him; why he was turfing me over to a RE, and he just said b/c i can't do anything if the results aren't what we want them to be. 

So long story short. I'm finding a new OB/GYN. I don't feel valued and this is a consumer business, so I'm taking my business elsewhere. Maybe I'll go back to him when I'm pregnant b/c I hear awesome stories about how he is with delivery and the other docs in his practice, but for now, my needs are not being met. 

Question for you ladies - specifically what tests (other than HSG and SA) did you have done at your OB before going to an RE?


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth, :hugs: I'm sorry you had a frustrating call.

But listen. This is actually a positive thing. I think what your doctor is trying to say if you read between the lines, is that he is not qualified to deal with these fertility issues. He probably didn't tell you what all the SA numbers were, because this is not his area. He may not know how to interpret the numbers, and if you were to ask him what they mean, he might be stumped and either in a position to say he doesn't know (and what MAN ever admits they don't know!), or he would take a guess, which is not serving your best interests. 

I actually think his reason for referring you on to a RE is a good call. It's true - if your tests on CD 3 and 21 are abnormal, he can't do much about it really. This is not his area. Very few (if any) OBs are qualified to treat infertility. That's why there are REs, who are BOTH OBs and endocrinologists, specializing in the hormones at play in reproduction. 

Seriously. This is a good thing. I hear you on maybe finding another OB - and it sounds like his phone manner leave something to be desired - but don't JUST get a new OB. Do go see a RE as well. If you want to get this process going, it's the first step. 

I had NOTHING done through the OB. My OB said she wanted me to wait a year before doing any tests. She wouldn't even do a progesterone test. She is a new OB/GYN for me - but I also spoke to my old OB/GYN who I've known since I was 15 years old, and even she was like, calm down, don't stress, you don't need testing yet, blah blah.

So I took matters into my own hands and went to see the RE without a referral (I have a PPO so I don't need referrals anyway). I went to the doctor recommended by a friend.

It was the RE that ordered the SA, HSG, CD 3 bloods (prolactin, thyroid, estrogen, LH) and CD 1 bloods (progesterone). That was the extent of our testing. 

:flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

But you should ask for a copy of the SA results to be sent to you or maybe you can pick them up. You should have that info (as well as your HSG films and report) for when you go see the RE.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ah Daisy that is a lot of info!  its ok though! I understand what you're saying re: not wanting to wait for ivf if most effective route. I am worried we will need to go down fertility treatment route :( what made you guys get intervention now if you don't mind me asking? We've been tryin since last august but they won't even do bloods until depo been out of system a year.. But I don't think my probs are cos of depo. I had lots of unexplained bleeding on different forms of contraception and went on the contraception to manage paun in first place- had cysts on scans but again they won't do further investigations x


----------



## DaisyQ

AND Smyth - while the low SA is a bummer - at least you might now know what the reason is. You can stop feeling broken. AND you can move on to effective treatment. IUI might be a good option if the SA isn't too terrible, and of course there's IVF. 

Also, it's always a good idea to do more than one SA, if it's low.

My husbands was pretty good, but the morph was a little low (6%). His count for the SA was something like 80 million or so, maybe a little more, and the motility was good, 79% or something. I can't remember. But then for the IUI his count was 137 million. So there is definitely variability. 

I've also read that the longer the "foreplay" and the better the ejaculation (the better it feels, the more excited the man is) the higher the sperm count. I told my husband this before he went to give his sample for the IUI and so he tried to make it good - and his sperm count was so much higher!! It's also possible your husband's might be lower because who really gets into jacking off into a cup at the doctor's office.


----------



## DaisyQ

tinkerbellsie said:


> Ah Daisy that is a lot of info!  its ok though! I understand what you're saying re: not wanting to wait for ivf if most effective route. I am worried we will need to go down fertility treatment route :( what made you guys get intervention now if you don't mind me asking? We've been tryin since last august but they won't even do bloods until depo been out of system a year.. But I don't think my probs are cos of depo. I had lots of unexplained bleeding on different forms of contraception and went on the contraception to manage paun in first place- had cysts on scans but again they won't do further investigations x


Ugh, that's so frustrating. Is it possible to go to a different doctor and get a second opinion? I know the medical system is so different in the UK than it is here. 

Here the "rule" is to seek treatment after one year of trying if you are under 35, or after 6 months if you are over 35. You can break the "rule" if there is another problem - like if you KNOW you have PCOS or endo, or a blocked tube - you can get treatment right away. The reason we did not wait a year, is because I felt like 34 is close enough to 35 - especially when you also consider my husband is older. So we waited 6 months, and then went in. We had testing done, and our first assisted cycle (clomid and IUI) was our 8th cycle overall. 

I would think that with unexplained bleeding and cysts you could be seen earlier. 

I also know that the depo shot can have long lasting effects, which really sucks. :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Daisy :hugs: the problem I've got is I changed doctors and they don't have my medical history. I get so frustrated seen 3 doctors at the one surgery and they've all made me feel stupid and that they don't care :( its so stupid because it makes you consider doing things like take unprescribed tablets. I don't necessarily want help now- just tests to see if its all working. Its really getting me down. That's why I bought the cbfm to let me see if was oing as wasn't getting anywhere with opks "sigh"


----------



## DaisyQ

That sucks. And it sounds like you may not be getting anywhere with the CBFM either.

How long have you been off depo?

Is there any way to retrieve your past medical records? Can you call them up and have them sent to you?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yeah that's what I was worried about with the cbfm- is all highs better than all lows??? Lol. my last injection ran out at the end of August.

I could contact gp and ask them to forward records, but don't know if it would help. I wish my doc at my old surgery hadn't left, she wouldve helped. Not found a helpful doctor since. I had an af 18th dec (natural) and had an induced one (not prescribed using pill as advised that works for many women) on 2nd March. Just hoping not back to nothing again. I just feel like a failure.


----------



## DaisyQ

Don't feel like a failure. It could be the depo, it could also be something underlying that's wrong. I would get your records from the GP and I would make an appointment at your current place (or go to a new one) and DEMAND testing. Be insistant. Us women are too soft most of the time, myself included. Be nice, but be firm - you have to advocate for yourself because no one else will do it for you. :hugs:

As for the CBFM, it could be the depo messing with it, or like I said you could have PCOS, or something like that, which will also give you lots of highs.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

DaisyQ said:


> Don't feel like a failure. It could be the depo, it could also be something underlying that's wrong. I would get your records from the GP and I would make an appointment at your current place (or go to a new one) and DEMAND testing. Be insistant. Us women are too soft most of the time, myself included. Be nice, but be firm - you have to advocate for yourself because no one else will do it for you. :hugs:
> 
> As for the CBFM, it could be the depo messing with it, or like I said you could have PCOS, or something like that, which will also give you lots of highs.

Its hard when your friends and family seem to manage so easily even when had same bc. I was thinking I would give the surgery one more shot and see a female doctor and explain why I am concerned (obviously will wait to see if af or bfp arrive by say mid april- will book an appt for then). If af does come will be interesting what cbfm does next cycle will give me more to go on with doctor. I also had an unexplained problem with painful sex from jan 10 until May 11. Not sure why docs make you feel like you're wasting their time.

Thanks againxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

That sounds like a good plan. I don't want to freak you out, but painful sex could be a symptom of endometriosis. Mid cycle bleeding could also be related to fibroids. I absolutely think you need to for further testing. Absolutely - even if they don't want to do a "fertility" work up, per se, they could at least do a HSG to check for fibroids, blood work and an ultra sound to check for PCOS and also just do a full history to see if there are any other indications for endo. Just be insistant that you get checked out! Make sure you tell them about the painful sex.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ok Daisy. Thanks I will do :) I know something isn't right and it is frustrating. I have had problems last few weeks. Was told it was psychological before even tho pain was localised and consistent and also had pain in abdomen (which is the prob now). I had 1 scan with all the pain and nothing showed up- tho as I didn't have a cycle they should have checked again- I now believe it was a burst cyst like it was in 2006. Sorry for the ramble. I will get more info on cycle and then go back with the pain being the focus. Cos they didn't have my records wish I'd lied about when we started trying-wouldve felt guilty though!


----------



## smythdm

Daisy -

Thank you thank you for the perspective. You're absolutely right about my doctor, I just want someone to blame/take my frustration out on. I'm really scared to go to an RE - its like admitting that there is a problem, and I'm not sure that I'm there yet. I know that if there IS a problem, I'll be kicking myself for wasting time, but I just feel like I need to step off the runaway train and give myself a little more time. Like 2 months ;) I am going to get my records and I'll look at the SA myself. I probably won't change doctors, but we'll see. It was a beautiful Friday afternoon, and I'm sure he was ready to get out of the office, but I feel like sometimes doctors forget that all this is new and intimately personal and painful for us so you might need to give us time to digest it and ask questions. For the SA - I don't think I'll have my husband go to a urologist right away - he doesn't want to either, so we'll wait till may (3 more cycles, including this one - should ovulate this weekend). Till then, just going to try to relax and rejuvenate in Vegas!!


----------



## Anxiously

Hi Daisy, would u be able to plan your IUI only for those cycles that u r not travelling? I took a break from my clomid treatment last cycle cos my husband was travelling and I didn't see the point of wasting the clomid. I've resumed my 3rd and last round this cycle before moving on to IUI again.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sounds like a good plan smyth. :flower:

Anx, I could sit a cycle or two out to try to save our fertility benefit. Financially, that is an option. Emotionally, I'm not I can handle sitting cycles out. I'm anxious to get pregnant in general, but I'm also really getting concerned about my age. I feel borderline panicked about wasting time or wasting a cycle. It may not be rational, but it's how I feel. :shrug:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Daisy that's totally understandable. I agree you should just tell your doctor what you want to do with regards to IUI's and such x


----------



## Anxiously

:hugs:Daisy:hugs:

I hope your 2nd IUI will hit the jackpot! Do update us on what your doc says. My husband travels very often and I feel frustrated whenever he's away during the critical period! So I'm interested in your doc's recommendations.

I'm just a year younger than you, and totally understand the feeling that time is running out....


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I guess af is here :( will cbfm let me set the m button tomorrow if it wants a test stick? How much flow do you reckon I should have before set it? Or is any bleeding a good time to restart it? Wasn't expecting this at all! If anything was expecting longer cycle X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry AF has got you anxiously :hugs:

A shorter cycle is good news though. I'd reset it tomorrow AM if your AF is full flow x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks lolly. Its not anything yet really more spotting than anything anf when I wipe. I am getting cramps tho so def coming! Never had it this early :( x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

... But I suppose 23 days is better than 80 ish!!! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Could be IB then ;) x


----------



## happyh29

hey all,


just a quick note- will type longer one tomorrow as have internet issues.

Daisy - dont give up, this is just a cloud before the sun. i hit rock bottom before i fell, IT WILL HAPPEN AND IT WILL BE SOON 

xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

happy 16 weeks happy :hugs: xx


----------



## chicky160

Hi ladies how is everyone :) well af disappears then re arrived this morning will full force! Lol. And on the day it was supposed to! Thank goodness, forgot about the sodding time change before bed so will be desperately trying to hold my pee in that extra hour seeing as I was already awake an hour later, ;). Found it quite exciting to push that little m button this morning, and now looking forward to the next cycle :happydance: I will not allow myself to feel defeated! Also got this really cool step machine thing and hope it'll help me shift a couple of pounds and tone up my arse a bit! Lol. Have a lovely weekend everyone! 

Love chicky x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

chicky160 said:


> Hi ladies how is everyone :) well af disappears then re arrived this morning will full force! Lol. And on the day it was supposed to! Thank goodness, forgot about the sodding time change before bed so will be desperately trying to hold my pee in that extra hour seeing as I was already awake an hour later, ;). Found it quite exciting to push that little m button this morning, and now looking forward to the next cycle :happydance: I will not allow myself to feel defeated! Also got this really cool step machine thing and hope it'll help me shift a couple of pounds and tone up my arse a bit! Lol. Have a lovely weekend everyone!
> 
> Love chicky x

Ooh we're both on cd1! Good luck xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how is everyone :) well af disappears then re arrived this morning will full force! Lol. And on the day it was supposed to! Thank goodness, forgot about the sodding time change before bed so will be desperately trying to hold my pee in that extra hour seeing as I was already awake an hour later, ;). Found it quite exciting to push that little m button this morning, and now looking forward to the next cycle :happydance: I will not allow myself to feel defeated! Also got this really cool step machine thing and hope it'll help me shift a couple of pounds and tone up my arse a bit! Lol. Have a lovely weekend everyone!
> 
> Love chicky x
> 
> Ooh we're both on cd1! Good luck xxClick to expand...


Yay! :happydance: how long are your cycles? Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

This one was 23 days and first full cycle I've had...shorter than I thought!! What about you? Xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks everyone for your support. Happy, so excited you are so far along already!

Tink - at least it wasn't a LONG cycle - hopefully you are on your way to getting back on track. I would wait for "full flow" before considering it CD 1 - spotting doesn't really count. It should be red flow, and you should be heavy enough that you need to wear something... Sorry for the TMI!


----------



## DaisyQ

OH, and since AF has NOT yet arrived for me (although I think she is coming today), this means that I think IVF may work in June after all. So I'm happy about that. It looks like 2 IUIs on clomid, a natural cycle, 1 IUI on injectables, and then IVF... Will keep you all updated, once I speak to my doctor about this in April.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I've needed to wear something overnight and today. It's more of a lightflow than spotting, and very crampy so def here. It is not as heavy as usual though!! Xx

That sounds good Daisy! Hopefully this next cycle will be lucky for you xx


----------



## chicky160

Tink I'm anywhere from 28 to 42 usually but amazingly last 3 have been 32 days, xx

Daisy ur gonna be a busy lady! Xx


----------



## jchic

Hi All, How are you today? Hope you had a great weekend! So AF arrived today full force, so I am calling in my day 1 right now. I am not upset about it though, because this cycle we will do IUI with injectables (which I think will be a wash because of our morph and endo issue) but then onto IVF! So after this upcoming cycle, we start the estradil, etc, then IVF in late May I think (which is when the next period will be done!). I cant wait!


----------



## chicky160

jchic said:


> Hi All, How are you today? Hope you had a great weekend! So AF arrived today full force, so I am calling in my day 1 right now. I am not upset about it though, because this cycle we will do IUI with injectables (which I think will be a wash because of our morph and endo issue) but then onto IVF! So after this upcoming cycle, we start the estradil, etc, then IVF in late May I think (which is when the next period will be done!). I cant wait!



Good luck jchic I'm sure the next couple of months will fly by with lots happening x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:( aww sorry jchic...excited for you to start IVF though....do they tell you what the success rates are with those? I am just curious.


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative, where I go the percentage of ivf cycles resulting in live births is 48% if you are under 35. Some people who go through this process may have their cycle canceled due to poor response (not enough eggs) or due to failure of the eggs to fertilize or develop normally in the incubator. When you look at the percentage of live births per embryo transfer, it's 52% at my clinic. This is much higher than the success rate of iui which is somewhere between ~ 6-25% depending on a variety of factors including age, sperm count, how many follicles are present, which drugs are used, timing... Etc.


----------



## jchic

1cre8tivgrl said:


> :( aww sorry jchic...excited for you to start IVF though....do they tell you what the success rates are with those? I am just curious.

Hi Creative - I am not sure the exact numbers, but I know they are nice and high for IVF with endo and morphology issues. The ICSI bypassed the morph issue completely and the IVF procedure bypasses the endo issue, so I am extremely confident! My doc isnt worried, so I am not either. I am really just trying to relax and have faith these next few cycles. I trust my doctor will get me prego :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations Lolly - this thread is such a lucky thread..... there has been a few :bfp: round here recently.....
:dust: to everyone here

xxxx




ttc_lolly said:


> Guys, I'm shaking so much right now.....
> 
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/c52a3081.jpg
> 
> 9DPO :shock: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaaahh I don't know what to think....tmi...but... My af is red (as well as mostly brown) and very light tbh. Only using 1 pantyliner a day. It seems to have stopped now, and the cramping has stopped too. Having done some research have now considered it may b IB... But don't know. What do you guys thinks? Shall I leave testing and use my cbfm as normal or focus on testing rather than cbfm... It would be amazing if it was IB! Xx


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't know tink... this is why I temp. If my temps are low and I'm bleeding, then it's my period for sure. If they are high and I'm spotting/bleeding - then it could be IB.

IB is more the exception than the rule though...


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yeah, I thought it was quite rare and its more likely to be screwed up spotting back! Wish I could sleep for longer from 3am so could temp but my sleep is very broken so was told they wouldn't be accurate.

Might just treat it like af and use cbfm again and see what happens. Just hate not knowing! X


----------



## DaisyQ

Tink I get up in the middle of the night and temp and I still have a clear thermal shift. You don't have much to lose..?


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Dawnlouise :hugs:

jchic - I hope these next few months fly by for you, which I'm sure they will :)


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Ladies!!
Sorry I've been missing! I've had a really rough go with nausea. 
Lolly!! Congrats on your BFP!! That's fantastic news. 
Daisy - I'm so sorry to see that you are having a tough time with the IUI but hang in there girl!! 
Jchic - The next little while will fly by once you get taking all the meds and Fx for IVF!! 

Update on me - aside from being nauseous and tired all the time, things are going great. I had my second ultrasound today and baby is measuring 11 weeks and 5 days.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

DaisyQ said:


> Tink I get up in the middle of the night and temp and I still have a clear thermal shift. You don't have much to lose..?

Oh ok. Do I need to wait til a certain time in cycle to start? Am I best doing it whenever I wake in the night or aiming for around alarm time? Sorry so many questions! X


----------



## smythdm

Hi all -

Just back from Vegas! I definitely (or I think) I O'ed while over there, positive OPKs and peak on monitor. But this morning, got some brown spotting so that makes me nervous and not feel great, I don't know whats going on. Its now 2DPO - so now worried that I didn't actually O and its ovulation spotting? Maybe we'll BD tonight just in case.


----------



## DaisyQ

My motto, "when in doubt, BD!" :dust:

How was Vegas??? Did you enjoy yourself?

Tink, I would try to take your temp at the same time everyday (even though you are getting up in the night), so I would do it at alarm time. It's OK if you do it within 30 minutes of your normal time - so if you wake up a little before the alarm, take it then instead of lying in bed trying to stay still for 30 minutes. You can start at any point in your cycle. I highly recommend charting on Fertility Friend - you can set up a free account and they will give you free VIP status the first month. If you have ovulated already, you will get a sense of your typical, post O temps. Then next cycle you will see what your preO patterns are, and from the temp shift you will be able to confirm that you did in fact ovulate and know when it's safe to stop bding. Hope that helps. :flower:


----------



## jchic

Maybe its IB, Smyth?!


----------



## smythdm

Yeah I thought about IB (of course ;)) but it seems too early. I guess time will tell. 

Vegas was AWESOME - great weather and really nice to just GET AWAY! We didn't end up going to a show, just ate really well and I logged some good pool time!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone,
SO sorry to have disappeared for so long.
UPDATE: Yes, I got my BFP! After all that cramping -could not believe it! DH and I were apart and so I skyped him and showed him the test. We were tearful, happy... was amazing.

Three days later I had agony like I've never known. Was with my parents and my Dad (who is an OBGYN) rushed me to the ER. I had (what they thought was) a ruptured ectopic. They said they would rush me to OR and I would lose my tube. They were going to try to save the ovary.

It ended up being a massive cyst -about the size of a large grapefruit. I lost my right ovary and tube but they left my uterus alone to try keep the very early pregnancy safe. The trauma was too much and I started to miscarry 2 days later.

The recovery was awful. I could hardly move for two days. I am doing much better now and my DH flew out to be with me. We are back home now and I have one more week off work. Already seen my brand new OBGYN who says I need 2 cycles to recover and then we'll try clomid to make me ovulate sooner.

The positive side to things
1) I was bleeding internally. I could have died. I am so thankful my Dad reacted so swiftly. 
2) We can conceive! You always wonder if it CAN happen. And we did it-even though we lost the little one so early. I know we can do it now.
3) My family and friends have been fantastic! Came home to a clean house, a freezer full of meals and flowers everywhere!

I've missed you all. I am not using CBFM for two cycles but will certainly keep checking in with you all.

Love, Hopeful


----------



## Melly Belly

hopefulhoney said:


> Hi everyone,
> SO sorry to have disappeared for so long.
> UPDATE: Yes, I got my BFP! After all that cramping -could not believe it! DH and I were apart and so I skyped him and showed him the test. We were tearful, happy... was amazing.
> 
> Three days later I had agony like I've never known. Was with my parents and my Dad (who is an OBGYN) rushed me to the ER. I had (what they thought was) a ruptured ectopic. They said they would rush me to OR and I would lose my tube. They were going to try to save the ovary.
> 
> It ended up being a massive cyst -about the size of a large grapefruit. I lost my right ovary and tube but they left my uterus alone to try keep the very early pregnancy safe. The trauma was too much and I started to miscarry 2 days later.
> 
> The recovery was awful. I could hardly move for two days. I am doing much better now and my DH flew out to be with me. We are back home now and I have one more week off work. Already seen my brand new OBGYN who says I need 2 cycles to recover and then we'll try clomid to make me ovulate sooner.
> 
> The positive side to things
> 1) I was bleeding internally. I could have died. I am so thankful my Dad reacted so swiftly.
> 2) We can conceive! You always wonder if it CAN happen. And we did it-even though we lost the little one so early. I know we can do it now.
> 3) My family and friends have been fantastic! Came home to a clean house, a freezer full of meals and flowers everywhere!
> 
> I've missed you all. I am not using CBFM for two cycles but will certainly keep checking in with you all.
> 
> Love, Hopeful

:hugs: sorry to hear about your troubles, glad they caught this in time for you! And much luck to you for the future :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

PS: My symptoms were weird in early pregnancy, here they are if anyone is Symptom Spotting...
*Headache
*Cramping (intense) stopped. Nothing for a week. Cramping (light)
*Mouth Ulcers. I am not kidding. Never had them before, haven't had them since I started miscarrying. Apparently it's the hormones.
*Food aversion to any dairy and I LOVE yoghurt
*Skin breakout -unusual for me
*Sore nipples, fuller boobs but not sore boobs

Hope that encourages someone...
It's a matter of time ladies. I am still hopeful. Still have 'lucky left ovary' as DH has started calling it :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

So sorry to hear of your ordeal Hopeful! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hopeful!!! :hugs:

I am so glad you are OK. How traumatic. It's great that you have such a positive outlook on it all, and I couldn't agree more - at least now you know you can do it. 

All the :hugs: and :dust: in the world to you and your DH.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks ladies :)

Spend a lot of time feeling :cry: but know that God has a plan for me


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hopefull am so sorry to hear your news. You have a fantastic attitude there. All the best for your next cycle :dust:


----------



## smythdm

Wow hopeful - thinking of you! I'm so sorry that you had to go through all of that, it sounds terrifying, so glad that your dad took such quick action thought. 

Take it easy (physically and mentally) during this break and give yourself whatever time you need.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Definitely not IB :-( 18m in mooncup in 12 hours, so very heavy :(

I'm gutted. Don't think I was prepared for af arriving so early :-( now af has arrived feel like I can't go bother docs now either x


----------



## chicky160

hopeful! :( im so sorry to hear your news :hugs: thank god for your daddy, hope you make a speedy recovery and the best of luck to you and dh oh and that lucky left ovary of course :) take care

love chicky x


----------



## jchic

hopefulhoney said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Spend a lot of time feeling :cry: but know that God has a plan for me

Hopeful! I am so sorry....I cant imagine what you are going through. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Remember that God DOES have a plan for you, and a baby is in them, ok? All my love.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs: hopeful, so sorry to hear about your loss, but glad your doing okay. thinking of you 
xxxxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hopeful :hugs: thinking of you x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh my gosh hopeful! I am so sorry to hear this!! :( So glad you are ok though! And they were able to save your uterus! How scary! You are so right, God has a plan for you! Put your faith and trust in him sweetie :hugs: for a speedy recovery, you'll be in my prayers!!


----------



## happyh29

hopeful your in my prayers.

you can concieve and you will again. god bless
xxxx


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

hopefulhoney said:


> Hi everyone,
> SO sorry to have disappeared for so long.
> UPDATE: Yes, I got my BFP! After all that cramping -could not believe it! DH and I were apart and so I skyped him and showed him the test. We were tearful, happy... was amazing.
> 
> Three days later I had agony like I've never known. Was with my parents and my Dad (who is an OBGYN) rushed me to the ER. I had (what they thought was) a ruptured ectopic. They said they would rush me to OR and I would lose my tube. They were going to try to save the ovary.
> 
> It ended up being a massive cyst -about the size of a large grapefruit. I lost my right ovary and tube but they left my uterus alone to try keep the very early pregnancy safe. The trauma was too much and I started to miscarry 2 days later.
> 
> The recovery was awful. I could hardly move for two days. I am doing much better now and my DH flew out to be with me. We are back home now and I have one more week off work. Already seen my brand new OBGYN who says I need 2 cycles to recover and then we'll try clomid to make me ovulate sooner.
> 
> The positive side to things
> 1) I was bleeding internally. I could have died. I am so thankful my Dad reacted so swiftly.
> 2) We can conceive! You always wonder if it CAN happen. And we did it-even though we lost the little one so early. I know we can do it now.
> 3) My family and friends have been fantastic! Came home to a clean house, a freezer full of meals and flowers everywhere!
> 
> I've missed you all. I am not using CBFM for two cycles but will certainly keep checking in with you all.
> 
> Love, Hopeful

Thinking of you and sending lots of positive healing vibes your way hopeful! Take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Dutch! Wow - almost through the first tri - congrats.

Hopeful, are you still hanging around hun? :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Yup Daisy, I'm still here. Really want to keep an eye on all of you :)
Waiting for the pregnancy hormone to disappear from my system and then we'll be back on the wagon. Will be interesting to see what my body does (what my cycles will look like) with just one ovary...

xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

I've read some amazing things about how the body can adapt. That whole thing about ovulation happening from alternating ovaries isn't necessarily true. Xxoo. Will you be going back to trying naturally for a while? 

What did the doctors say about your cyst?? Any idea what caused it?


----------



## happyh29

hopeful i know SOOO many friends and colleagues who conceived after ectopics with only one ovary. 

i wish you a speedy recovery, when you have your little one this will all seem a bad dream x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Yup, we're going to ntnp for two cycles (which is pretty long considering how long my cycles are) and this should give my body time to adapt and to heal. Then we'll try 'naturally' but will start on a low dosage of clomid just to help us pinpoint ovulation and to try get my cycles a little shorter.

They think the cyst has been around for a while, but the pregnancy hormones caused it get out of control and start bleeding into me. They drained more than a cup of blood from my pelvic area!!

The question I know you're all wondering-well, is it likely to happen again? Apparently not really. I have just as much chance of this happening again as anyone else has of getting one for the first time. The doctor said "We will obviously monitor you very closely in the early stages of your next pregnancy" which made me feel very hopeful that we could get pregnant again.

I am having a blue day today... :( Some days are harder than others...

Love, Hopeful


----------



## hopefulhoney

Happy, you have made my day saying that :)
I know how crazy this seems, but DH suggested we name our little bean and have a service for her tonight. (Yes, crazy still I think it was a girl because I had a dream I was holding a wee girl the night before we lost her). We called her 'Blythe' meaning babbling joy.

So we can mourn and then hold her in our hearts as we look to the future. I do hope there is a baba out there for us. 

Thank you for the encouragement, today I'm needing it!
xxx


----------



## Melly Belly

hopefulhoney said:


> Happy, you have made my day saying that :)
> I know how crazy this seems, but DH suggested we name our little bean and have a service for her tonight. (Yes, crazy still I think it was a girl because I had a dream I was holding a wee girl the night before we lost her). We called her 'Blythe' meaning babbling joy.
> 
> So we can mourn and then hold her in our hearts as we look to the future. I do hope there is a baba out there for us.
> 
> Thank you for the encouragement, today I'm needing it!
> xxx

Not crazy in the least! And that is a beautiful name..i love it! :hugs: im also hoping for a speedy recovery for you too, and hopefully youll be sporting a bump before you know it! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Love that name. :hugs:

I just came from holding a newborn baby. A friend just gave birth this morning, and I work in the hospital where she delivered. I got to hold the baby for quite a while. SO tiny. This is an IVF baby by they way - my friend and her husband tried for 4 years to get pregnant on their own. They were "unexplained." After many rounds of unsuccessful treatment, they finally went to IVF last year and it worked first time. Her story gives me so much hope (and we have the same RE). Anyway, holding that baby both made my day, and made me sad. I want a baby SO bad, and I'm more determined than ever that it WILL happen.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thats a beautiful story Daisy. Yes, keep up a positive attitude and a hope for your bump soon. We are all hopeful for you
xxx


----------



## smythdm

Hi all -

Wanted to check in - how is everyone doing? Ready for the weekend? 

Its been an odd cycle for me, I'm on CD18, 5DPO. I don't feel great about this cycle - even though things were timed well. I had some brown/pink in my CM over the past few days (1DPO - 4DPO), that I cannot figure out for the life of me. I know its not ov spotting or implantation (because of the timing - too late for OV, too early for IB), so I'm guessing its just my hormones being wacky. The good news is that all of this made me finally come to my senses about going to see the big, bad RE - I made an appointment for April 9th! I feel like this just confirms my suspicions about my hormones being off, and I'm ready to do something about it. Yay! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth, it'll be OK really. I hope you are one of the lucky ones who gets pregnant even before the RE appointment!

I know seeing the RE is scary, because it's like admitting you have a problem, but once you are there getting some professional help I think you will feel relieved, and more confident you'll get pregnant sooner rather than later. :flower:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Smyth, sometimes all the wackiness could mean the big BFP you know? Don't want to get your hopes up too, too much because we do need to guard our hearts, but my BFP was so weird. I mean. Cramping like you cannot believe! At weird times! And mouth ulcers. and then sore boobs, no sore boobs, sore boobs, no sore boobs etc...

It was crazy! Plus, I had an appointment to discuss infertility and then got my BFP. I'm sad I lost the little one before that, but now I know how funny those symptoms can be. I thought I would "know"-I was certain I wasn't preggers :)

I hope this is it for you!!
fx'd!!!


----------



## smythdm

Thanks ladies!! Yes, I thought about it being a symptom of a BFP - but you're exactly right, after a tough cycle last month, I feel like I need to guard my heart. I did take a pregnancy test last night (bad girl - at 4DPO, who DOES that) and surprise surprise, it was blindingly white.

And yes Daisy, its like saying "Hello, my name is Diana, and I'm infertile". Actually, when my OB/GYN ordered my HSG, he didn't put a reason on there and the nurse asked - what is this for? and I said...a HSG, and she said, is it for infertility? And I sort of stared and stammered and was just so taken aback by the label of "infertile" and all that goes along with it.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Daisy that's the spirit :hugs:

Afm I am on cd6 and its high..... Here we go!! Second cycle! Give me that peak!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth, I hear you. I am not comfortable with that lable either. I prefer "subfertile.". :thumbup: it's a little less doom and gloom. And truth be told, we are not technically infertile until it's been a year. And guess what? Once we get our bfps, and we WILL, we get to wipe that label away.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CD7 high..... Um.... Feel like should start bding as saying high and last cycle was so shorrt....but af still here!!


----------



## chicky160

hi ladies,

how are we all? :flower: quick question, has anyone else's ff homepage changed? what happened to my lovely big calendar?! :( x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Well... So far have managed to remember to temp without moving first once :( though can remember cbfm every morning tho I suppose I wake up a bit first.

I'm on cd8, its high and af is still around...though thankfully more random heavy spotting than anything else! Hope it doesn't affect our chances. Got my heart set on a baby for Christmas now!


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Well... So far have managed to remember to temp without moving first once :( though can remember cbfm every morning tho I suppose I wake up a bit first.
> 
> I'm on cd8, its high and af is still around...though thankfully more random heavy spotting than anything else! Hope it doesn't affect our chances. Got my heart set on a baby for Christmas now!



I always move and forget cbfm! I've had to call hubby a few times to get him to press the button cos I'm already at work! Oops. Thankfully they weren't on poas days thou :) let's hope that spotting gets gone soon so u can get on with :sex: :happydance:Xxx


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies,

hope your all well.

i would be livid at the title infertile. i would have probably punched her in the mouth!!!

your not infertile as your going to get a BFP 


XXX


----------



## hopefulhoney

I completely relate to that story. I got a referral for an HSG and when I was on the bus I looked down at the paper and in big letters it said
REASON-INFERTILE

I could not believe it! I cried right there on the bus like a crazy person. We have been ntnp for more than a year so it felt like the final nail in the coffin. But then we got a BFP and even though the little guy didn't make it, I know now that I am not 'infertile' thank you very much. There is a baby for me-just waiting for the right time :)

Hang in there everyone!
xxx


----------



## smythdm

You know its interesting - I had this breakthrough today when I was at yoga ;), I've been all sorts of scared of the RE, but all the sudden I started to think about it, and it'll be really nice to get some HELP with all of this and not have all the responsibility rest on my shoulders. Yes, my husband is great and he goes along with whatever I want (I'm not a dictator, really. Except for those peak days, then I'm a dictator), but it'll be really nice to have someone really be able to help solve some of the problems and create solutions. So looking forward to the visit. I'm now 7DPO and the spotting has started back up - I really don't think this is a lucky cycle, but thats ok - lets just usher in AF and get geared up for the next one!


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! How is everyone? Sorry I have been MIA, I was moving so life was alitle crzy over here. 
DONT get stuck on the infertile BS. I really think doctors are so quick to give that label out. I know tons of women that have gotten pre go in 2 years and they were labeled infertile. Its not true I tell you! lol. WE are not infertile. A great RE can do wonders :) 

xxoo


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CD9 high (day no 4) and still spotting!! Though it is very light now! Really hope I peak this month!!! (Sooner rather than later!!) X


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies, 

Hope you are all well. As promised i said i would come back and let you know how things are progressing this pregnancy and today we had our scan. Little 'pip' is measuring at 12 weeks 2 days and all looked well. They could not do the NT test cos s/he was sat upright on bottom with head down ( almost like in a sulking position - maybe s/ he is camera shy) s/he stayed in this position all through the scan. 

I know some of you ladies have had a long jouney, but please believe me you will get your bfp soon. I am still so greatful to this thread for the support i got whilst ttc it was so nice to have a place to come.

:dust: to you alll

Dawn xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks DL! So good to hear the little bean is doing well. When is your next scan?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

25th May, will be 19 weeks 3 days then x x 





DaisyQ said:


> Thanks DL! So good to hear the little bean is doing well. When is your next scan?


----------



## DaisyQ

Very exciting!!! Keep us informed!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awww yay Dawn, did you get any pics? You and Mrs. B both had your scans today :happydance: Glad all is well with you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

We both did indeed :happydance:

All good here too for those who don't come onto my journal. I'm now 13+5, got put forward 2 days. We have one very long legged wriggler in there :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







13+5 scan b crop.JPG
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Dawnlouise30 said:


> 25th May, will be 19 weeks 3 days then x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks DL! So good to hear the little bean is doing well. When is your next scan?Click to expand...

Will you be finding out?? I'm 21 may, I'll be 20+4 :) I am hoping to find out, hubby isn't fussed either way :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow Mrs. B! Those *are* some LONG legs!


----------



## Mrs.B.

DaisyQ said:


> Wow Mrs. B! Those *are* some LONG legs!

We guessed it would be as both me and DH are long legged :winkwink: xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, cute!


----------



## jchic

Awwww, SO SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yes we are going to find out if we can, hoping s/he will confirm and not be sat on bottom with head down like s/he was today :flower:




Mrs.B. said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> 25th May, will be 19 weeks 3 days then x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks DL! So good to hear the little bean is doing well. When is your next scan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you be finding out?? I'm 21 may, I'll be 20+4 :) I am hoping to find out, hubby isn't fussed either way :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hopefully added my pictures below (not too clear) on the second picture you can just about make out the arm.
 



Attached Files:







baby Cockburn 1.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 0









baby cockburn 2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 0









baby cockburn 3.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## happyh29

too cute!!!!

ladies...GOT to share this with you.

A lad at work and his Mrs have been trying for ten years for children. No sucess at all. Tried EVERYTHING from rounds and rounds of IVF on the NHS, Clomid, drugs the works.

no joy not even a miscarriage.

He just broke the news she is EIGHT MONTHS pregnant but they were that scared they told no one but family. And it just happened, She was not on anything.

Now i know no one wants to wait that long but it made me well up when i found out. such a lovely true story,


xxxx

ps my name now lies. i am now happy hel 30! damn those birthdays!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww happy that is awesome!! I have a friend with a similar story, she was ttc for 7 years though...it will happen when the timing is right, its hard to think that way when we want it so badly though.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww what a lovely story! And happy belated birthday happy! 

Cute pics dawn ;) all curled up x


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you for sharing that story happy. It does inspire hope. I've seen stories of women on assisted condition threads who have been through multiple failed IVF cycles, only to get a bfp naturally. It does happen. It happened to my husbands ex wife actually. 

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww that's a nice story- and lovely scan pictures too.

I am on CD12 and still high on the monitor. Doing ic opks 3 times a day too! Not going to miss O if its happening unless I am one of the people who doesn't excrete a lot of hormones in my pee! :d I think I should ovulate before Monday... So I am hoping the Easter Bunny brings me a different egg in the shape of a peak on the monitor!! Hope I ovulate later rather than earlier as last cycle was stupidly short!! X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mrs.B what an amazing scan pic! I was trying to look for the nub as I'm pretty good at guessing the sex by seeing it's position but your bub's beautiful long legs are in the way :lol:

Dawn, lovely pics too! I can't wait to get my 12 week scan :)

Happy Birthday Happy! :haha: and what a lovely story, I'm so happy for your friends :hugs: (4 happy's in 1 sentence - that's gotta be some sort of record!? :rofl:)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Now on cd13- still high! I hope this isn't another 23 day cycle as won't be very long lp :( I almost wish I didn't know! X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ttc_lolly said:


> Mrs.B what an amazing scan pic! I was trying to look for the nub as I'm pretty good at guessing the sex by seeing it's position but your bub's beautiful long legs are in the way :lol:

:rofl: I was looking for the nub too....guess we will just have to wait on this one :winkwink:


----------



## jchic

Hi Ladies, TGIF! How is everyone today? I hope you all have a blessed and wonderful Easter! 

AFM - had my IUI this AM! Hoping this is it!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

jchic said:


> Hi Ladies, TGIF! How is everyone today? I hope you all have a blessed and wonderful Easter!
> 
> AFM - had my IUI this AM! Hoping this is it!

Oooh all the best! How long until you find out? X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good Luck jchic!! Hope this is your lucky month sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good luck jchic x x 




jchic said:


> Hi Ladies, TGIF! How is everyone today? I hope you all have a blessed and wonderful Easter!
> 
> AFM - had my IUI this AM! Hoping this is it!


----------



## jchic

thanks ladies! I find out the week after next :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

1cre8tivgrl said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Mrs.B what an amazing scan pic! I was trying to look for the nub as I'm pretty good at guessing the sex by seeing it's position but your bub's beautiful long legs are in the way :lol:
> 
> :rofl: I was looking for the nub too....guess we will just have to wait on this one :winkwink:Click to expand...

I kept an eye out on the scan too but no luck! :haha:

I seen somewhere on here that someone got told the sex of their baby at 14 weeks!! I was like damn I should have asked just in case!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Jchic and I are IUI buddies. I just had my first one, and another one tomorrow. FX it works this time.

Will be going to see my doctor next week to discuss next steps, and I'm going to make an appointment at Jchic's clinic also, as they have better success rates for IVF.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck ;)


----------



## happyh29

have a lovely easter weekend everyone,

and good luck. lets get some BFPS with those Easter Eggs!

xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh good luck Daisy!! Thinking of you! Glad it seems to be timed better this month xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Tink. I hope so. :flower:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CD 14 monitor reading high... Yesterday the estrogen line was really light and the lh surge was quite dark. Had an opk yesterday pm that was nearly same colour as control line..but every time I tested after been nowhere near positive. Is it possible that my lh surge just isn't strong enough to be picked up cos been testing a lot. The cbfm stick was a much lighter lh line today and about same estrogen... Hmm don't know what to think! X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

This is the closest I've had to a positive, one first thing and this one about 2pm yesterday and the lines after that were non existant probably because I drunk too much water in the pm.. And it was very faint line this morning. As I said before, no peaks though x
 



Attached Files:







South%20Gloucestershire-20120407-00129.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ttc_lolly

Good luck jchic & Daisy :hugs: have everything crossed that this is both of your cycles for BFP's!

Tinkerbellsie - that doesn't look positive hun. Had you drunk a lot of water before taking this one? I used to try and only drink around a pint of water in the am and then test around 1-2pm with second pee of the day x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I drink so much fluid its unreal lol I pee a lot and its very diluted even firtst thing its not strong as drink and pee during night.... So on that basis I will prob never get a positive lol. Its darkest ever been and now back to nothing. :( my bbs are hurting today tho which seemed to happen after o last time lol


----------



## smythdm

Ok deep breath. Can't believe I'm typing this. (deep breath)

I got my BFP on Thursday!!! And I'm still pregnant on Saturday!! 

I almost don't want to type any of this out so as to not jinx it - it feels so fragile and foreign and I mean AWESOME, but scary. Took an IC test on Wednesday night - it was negative (I think - I threw it away). Took another on Thursday AM (11 DPO) and it was so so slightly positive and you could only see it when you titled it a certain way, but I carried that stick around with me all day - in the car, at work, at school. Friday AM took another - still was positive. Called my OB/GYN for a blood test - they are closed for Good Friday. Called the RE (I've got my first appointment next Tuesday) - they say they'll give me a test, then call me back and tell me that b/c I'm not a patient yet, they can't. Settled for going out and buying a digi - seeing the word pregnant was amazing. Told my husband - we are both in shock. Went out to dinner last night and laughed at the fact that I can't drink wine or have soft cheese or oysters. Feels crazy. Took another test this AM - still positive, slightly darker (not dark enough for me). 

Going to the RE on Monday at 10:15 for a beta and hormone check (hopefully). Ahhhhh! It does not feel real. 

If I knew how to do a fancy baby dust emoticon for you all, I would do a million of them. It will happen for you ladies, it will, it will. The good karma that you've all built up by being such an awesome support network can only come back in the best ways. And I can't wait to hear about it - particularly you IUI ladies in the 2ww!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations smythdm... hope the rest of you are soon to follow

:dust: :dust:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

smythdm said:


> Ok deep breath. Can't believe I'm typing this. (deep breath)
> 
> I got my BFP on Thursday!!! And I'm still pregnant on Saturday!!
> 
> I almost don't want to type any of this out so as to not jinx it - it feels so fragile and foreign and I mean AWESOME, but scary. Took an IC test on Wednesday night - it was negative (I think - I threw it away). Took another on Thursday AM (11 DPO) and it was so so slightly positive and you could only see it when you titled it a certain way, but I carried that stick around with me all day - in the car, at work, at school. Friday AM took another - still was positive. Called my OB/GYN for a blood test - they are closed for Good Friday. Called the RE (I've got my first appointment next Tuesday) - they say they'll give me a test, then call me back and tell me that b/c I'm not a patient yet, they can't. Settled for going out and buying a digi - seeing the word pregnant was amazing. Told my husband - we are both in shock. Went out to dinner last night and laughed at the fact that I can't drink wine or have soft cheese or oysters. Feels crazy. Took another test this AM - still positive, slightly darker (not dark enough for me).
> 
> Going to the RE on Monday at 10:15 for a beta and hormone check (hopefully). Ahhhhh! It does not feel real.
> 
> If I knew how to do a fancy baby dust emoticon for you all, I would do a million of them. It will happen for you ladies, it will, it will. The good karma that you've all built up by being such an awesome support network can only come back in the best ways. And I can't wait to hear about it - particularly you IUI ladies in the 2ww!

Omg congratulations!! Lots of sticky baby dust for you xx


----------



## chicky160

hi everyone! :flower:

sorry been missing for a while lots going on, wont go into detail because its all a bit boring really lol x

congratulations smythdm!!! another bfp! h&h 9 months to you :happydance:

daisy and jchic wow youve been busy! good luck to you both :dust:

tinker sure it wont be long now :hugs: im on cd 14 and got my first high today, totally different to last cycle :shrug:

hows things lolly? :flower:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

smythdm said:


> Ok deep breath. Can't believe I'm typing this. (deep breath)
> 
> I got my BFP on Thursday!!! And I'm still pregnant on Saturday!!
> 
> I almost don't want to type any of this out so as to not jinx it - it feels so fragile and foreign and I mean AWESOME, but scary. Took an IC test on Wednesday night - it was negative (I think - I threw it away). Took another on Thursday AM (11 DPO) and it was so so slightly positive and you could only see it when you titled it a certain way, but I carried that stick around with me all day - in the car, at work, at school. Friday AM took another - still was positive. Called my OB/GYN for a blood test - they are closed for Good Friday. Called the RE (I've got my first appointment next Tuesday) - they say they'll give me a test, then call me back and tell me that b/c I'm not a patient yet, they can't. Settled for going out and buying a digi - seeing the word pregnant was amazing. Told my husband - we are both in shock. Went out to dinner last night and laughed at the fact that I can't drink wine or have soft cheese or oysters. Feels crazy. Took another test this AM - still positive, slightly darker (not dark enough for me).
> 
> Going to the RE on Monday at 10:15 for a beta and hormone check (hopefully). Ahhhhh! It does not feel real.
> 
> If I knew how to do a fancy baby dust emoticon for you all, I would do a million of them. It will happen for you ladies, it will, it will. The good karma that you've all built up by being such an awesome support network can only come back in the best ways. And I can't wait to hear about it - particularly you IUI ladies in the 2ww!

Oh wow!! Congrats to you hun!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

tinkerbellsie said:


> I drink so much fluid its unreal lol I pee a lot and its very diluted even firtst thing its not strong as drink and pee during night.... So on that basis I will prob never get a positive lol. Its darkest ever been and now back to nothing. :( my bbs are hurting today tho which seemed to happen after o last time lol

Any chance you could cut back on the water intake for a couple of days, just so you could get a more accurate OPK!? That could be possibly why you're CBFM always stays on a high but I'm no expert so might not be either!



smythdm said:


> Ok deep breath. Can't believe I'm typing this. (deep breath)
> 
> I got my BFP on Thursday!!! And I'm still pregnant on Saturday!!
> 
> I almost don't want to type any of this out so as to not jinx it - it feels so fragile and foreign and I mean AWESOME, but scary. Took an IC test on Wednesday night - it was negative (I think - I threw it away). Took another on Thursday AM (11 DPO) and it was so so slightly positive and you could only see it when you titled it a certain way, but I carried that stick around with me all day - in the car, at work, at school. Friday AM took another - still was positive. Called my OB/GYN for a blood test - they are closed for Good Friday. Called the RE (I've got my first appointment next Tuesday) - they say they'll give me a test, then call me back and tell me that b/c I'm not a patient yet, they can't. Settled for going out and buying a digi - seeing the word pregnant was amazing. Told my husband - we are both in shock. Went out to dinner last night and laughed at the fact that I can't drink wine or have soft cheese or oysters. Feels crazy. Took another test this AM - still positive, slightly darker (not dark enough for me).
> 
> Going to the RE on Monday at 10:15 for a beta and hormone check (hopefully). Ahhhhh! It does not feel real.
> 
> If I knew how to do a fancy baby dust emoticon for you all, I would do a million of them. It will happen for you ladies, it will, it will. The good karma that you've all built up by being such an awesome support network can only come back in the best ways. And I can't wait to hear about it - particularly you IUI ladies in the 2ww!

OMG congratulations!! :yipee: You're a Snowflake :) We have a chat thread going out the moment, click on the link in my siggy and introduce yourself :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth!!! Holy cow! You have a Las Vegas baby! You should name it Viva. :haha:

I am so happy it finally happened for you! How many months were you TTC? So glad you got your BFP before heading to the RE, that is so perfect. Lots of hugs and sticky vibes. I am sure it's all good, a BFP at 12 DPO is great! Stop worrying about the darkness of the lines. Can't wait to hear about your Beta!

AFM - second IUI went well today, with 81 million sperm/mL. I think this time it was well timed, and I think I started ovulating yesterday/last night. FX....


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sounds good Daisy, FX'd indeed (that's if you even need it ;)) I'm sure those swimmers are giving your egg a run for its money as we speak :rofl:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lolly- I could try and cut my fluid intake back, I have a little at night I tried just having enough to make my mouth wet if that makes sense, but I get symptoms of dehydration quickly though not sure why! Keep getting tested for diabetes but nothing. Lol I've always been like it. Just hope I can eventually get the monitor to work for me if notthing else x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Daisy that sounds very well timed :dust:


----------



## smythdm

Thanks so much Daisy! And yes, jchic was TOTALLY RIGHT, I did get knocked up in Vegas. It goes to show you though - my husband and I had a HUGE fight while we were there, and immediately when I got home I had some spotting, as well as last week - so I thought I was out, but you're not out till AF shows. 

We had been trying since August - this was our second cycle since the HSG, so I guess that might have done the trick. :) Still testing every morning, and I keep saying to my husband - I'm still pregnant. 

Lolly - I'll come introduce myself to the snowflake group.


----------



## DaisyQ

That is SO great smyth! Have the re check your progesterone and thyroid when you are there for the beta. 

Another CBFM success story. 

I'm not using mine anymore, but I like to keep checking in on you guys. I might use it next month if I do a natural cycle.


----------



## smythdm

Thanks Daisy - I'll definitely ask for those two tests as well. Keep us posted - whether or not you're actually using the monitor or not, its still a lucky thread with a great group of ladies!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Happy Easter girls!! :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Happy Easter girls!! :hugs:



You too creative xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Happy Easter to you all 

I have ovulated! I know this cos my boobs feel like they have been stabbed :haha:


----------



## jchic

How was everyones Easter? How is everyone today? xx


----------



## happyh29

wow i have eaten TOOO much chocolate already!!!

how is everyone?

i am now going to make cakes or something as i really dont need eight eater eggs!!!

xxx


----------



## happyh29

SMYTH!!!!!!!!


i am so ecxited for you i keep messing up my typing!!!

dont worry i spotted like mad, cramps the full works. its baby getting snuggled in!!!!

im made up for you - oooo it will be due at new year time!!!xx


----------



## smythdm

Thank you so much happy!! 

I think I'm going to be due 12/18 - I've been doing HPTs all weekend and they look like they're getting darker. 

I went to the RE (already had the appointment before I found out) this AM. He did a transvaginal ultrasound (he couldn't see anything - nothing at all) and also blood and hormone (thanks Daisy) tests. I'll find out results some time today. I'm on pins and needles. I think he'll have me back in 2 days to check to see if hormone levels are rising correctly. 

Trying not to stress - but nervous. All my anxiety about TCC has been fully transferred to this now. 

How is everyone in the TWW feeling??


----------



## DaisyQ

Try not to stress. You have conceived, that's the really hard part. You are young, you have no history of miscarriage. Try not to think too much about all if this, you've done all you can do. Now you just have to wait it out. I'm confident all is fine.


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> Try not to stress. You have conceived, that's the really hard part. You are young, you have no history of miscarriage. Try not to think too much about all if this, you've done all you can do. Now you just have to wait it out. I'm confident all is fine.


Thanks Daisy - that means a lot. 

How are you feeling??


----------



## hopefulhoney

Ooh Smyth, CONGRATS! I am SO excited for you!!
PLEASE keep us updated with how you're feeling and your results etc...
Those of us that are still waiting... it's just a matter of time :)

Love Hopeful

PS: I think I ovulated too as my boobs are bigger and tender. After a MC and losing my ovary/tube I think that's a REALLY good sign. Hopefully my body is recovering. I have to go for more bloodwork today to make sure the pregnancy hormone is out of my system. It takes weeks! The doc said I would still be testing positive on a HPT... It's a really hard journey this. 

x


----------



## Mrs.B.

DaisyQ said:


> Try not to stress. You have conceived, that's the really hard part. You are young, you have no history of miscarriage. Try not to think too much about all if this, you've done all you can do. Now you just have to wait it out. I'm confident all is fine.


I agree :) Most people wouldn't have that scan so wouldn't know what was happening at what point. Sound good to me that your hpts are getting stronger, good luck :)


----------



## jchic

smythdm said:


> Thanks so much Daisy! And yes, jchic was TOTALLY RIGHT, I did get knocked up in Vegas. It goes to show you though - my husband and I had a HUGE fight while we were there, and immediately when I got home I had some spotting, as well as last week - so I thought I was out, but you're not out till AF shows.
> 
> We had been trying since August - this was our second cycle since the HSG, so I guess that might have done the trick. :) Still testing every morning, and I keep saying to my husband - I'm still pregnant.
> 
> Lolly - I'll come introduce myself to the snowflake group.

OMG SMYTH!!!!! I just checked this thread and woohoooo a BFP! I am so happy for you! Told you, Vegas always does the trick :flower: Congrats chica!


----------



## happyh29

SMYTHDM,


hon dont worry when i was bleeding and having all my problems i had about 5 scans and they couldnt find anything - i have a retroverted uterus and so been was hidden. perfectly safe and happy but hidden. 

you will be fine, its so so early you wont see anything for ages. Let nature take its course, little bean will get settled in and snug and you will see her when your body is ready


xxxxxx


----------



## smythdm

Thanks guys!! I just got my levels back - 

Beta = 71 (I'm 15DPO)
Progesterone = 12 (I am going on the suppositories today)
Estrogen - 148 

Anyone know anything about those levels?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Did they just give you them with no explanation?


----------



## smythdm

They said that the progesterone is at the low end of the range for someone who is pregnant and the HCG may be low, may be fine - will depend if it doubles on Wednesday. No info about the estrogen level. I had suspected that my progesterone level was low in the first place. I'm really scared


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth, those progesterone levels are on the low side, so it's good you are starting suppositories. I don't have any data for you about normal progesterone levels in pregnancy at 15 DPO. 

As for hcg, I just checked betabase.info, and 585 women had a beta between 58-106 at 15 DPO. These beta numbers are all for women with pregnancies confirmed by heart beat. About 25% of women reporting their betas were at 106 or lower at 15 DPO. So it's not like crazy low. My guess is that you implanted late.


----------



## DaisyQ

And like the nurse said, the most important thing is if the level is doubling. Try to take it easy, and distract yourself for the next couple of days. That's the best thing you can do for the bean.


----------



## smythdm

Thanks Daisy! Based on what I now think was IB I might have implanted late as well...

Any advice for the progesterone suppositories? What side effects did they give you? Not excited about them (though I know that they are a necessary evil).


----------



## DaisyQ

Honestly, I don't feel like I had bad side effects - maybe just amplifies normal PMS symptoms, which are also identical to pregnancy symptoms... Mainly they make me feel tired, and icky, 'cause I'm oozing white gook all day. That's about it. I think my temp is a little higher on progesterone as well. 

Are you taking endometrin or prometrium? How many times a day? I take endometrin twice a day.


----------



## chicky160

Ok ladies brace yourselves, I'm sorry for doing this here but I feel like I really only know you guys on here, please dont feel the need to respond I'm just venting a little, and yes, I am in a bad bloody mood! 

Ok so firstly I think we have sold our house, I say think because we are obviously waiting for surveys etc. which is great and what we have wanted a long time, only now my husband is in a constant mood, obsessing over everything, except me :( he was born in our spare room so I understand it's a wrench I'm not heartless but why oh why now! So no inclination to bd :( right when we need to. Oh I should mention my husband and ex wife also conceived their 2 daughters here! By blooming accident! And there is only 11 months between them! Typical. Then there's the little cbfm issue. No peaks no + opks no ewcm. The stress may be throwing me off a little I assume, I know I know I want it all to happen by the book, a miracle? Why the hell not! I deserve that don't I? Ooh and by the way hubby lost his job. It's ok we will manage but still, and then there is my boss. This is a lady who when I first knew my mum may have cancer told me I couldn't go to her (diagnosis or not) appointment, because she was having lunch with her sister, well she's one of those women who if you have a big house, hers is bigger, her gardens bigger, her car is better, if she had some awful mystery illness it would be the best mystery illness in the world! Well, her sister has been diagnosed with breast cancer also, and yep you guessed it, it's the worst cancer ever seen by doctors the world over! In fact I've even been told " oh claire, it's much worse than when your mum had it". Lol. Jeez this is gonna take up a whole page so I'm gonna stop there, thanks for listening, and sorry for the downer. I'm off for a cuppa, and to put myself back in that happy bubble :) xxx

Ok deep breath, vent over.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

:hugs: chicky aww it sounds like you have a lot going on atm.. And all poorly timed. Sorry too that your boss is such a cowbag :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Smyth, dont worry too much, once you hear the heartbeat you will be just fine. Everyones body is different, and I am certain you and your Vegas beanie are fine :) xx


----------



## jchic

Chicky, hugs honey! It sounds like alot is going on, I agree with tinker. Deep breaths....you will get through it :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow chicky, you've got a lot going on. Hang in there...


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I've got what feels like it could be ovulation pain...cramping on right side...have I missed my chance? The only day in the last week we didn't bd was yesterday cos my boobs were SO sore...x


----------



## chicky160

Thanks ladies, sun is shining and I'm feeling much better after my little outburst lol. Went to do a clients hair this morning, I've known for 15 yrs or so and she discovered yesterday her husband has been havin an affair for 3 years! You know what if we chucked all our problems in a pile with everyone else's I'd want mine back! I can't imagine being betrayed like that. Oh and five mins after my little rant the estate agents called and our buyer has pulled out so one less thing to worry about hey, although dh is now even more pissed than before lol. Men :shrug: anywho ewcm started a little :happydance: so we shall see, maybe I should suggest dusting off the saucy undies to cheer him up hehe x


----------



## happyh29

Smythdm,

honey your going to be fine. I dont think your 15 DPO to be honest - unless that's the only BD you had although we think we know when we conceived we are often wrong.

ALL that matters is it doubles / significantly increases. Relax as best you can and don't worry if you cramp like hell / spot - its just beany getting snuggled in.


any questions you have please ask. My consultant said that women like you and i - ie ones who are actively trying to conceive - are the worst patients as we know too much and worry too much . And stress is the most dangerous thing of all.

He also told me drink lots of water, relax as best is possible and dont worry about the cramps - i was stunned at how strong they were - like i was getting my period but worse.

xxxxxx


----------



## Melly Belly

smythdm said:


> Ok deep breath. Can't believe I'm typing this. (deep breath)
> 
> I got my BFP on Thursday!!! And I'm still pregnant on Saturday!!
> 
> I almost don't want to type any of this out so as to not jinx it - it feels so fragile and foreign and I mean AWESOME, but scary. Took an IC test on Wednesday night - it was negative (I think - I threw it away). Took another on Thursday AM (11 DPO) and it was so so slightly positive and you could only see it when you titled it a certain way, but I carried that stick around with me all day - in the car, at work, at school. Friday AM took another - still was positive. Called my OB/GYN for a blood test - they are closed for Good Friday. Called the RE (I've got my first appointment next Tuesday) - they say they'll give me a test, then call me back and tell me that b/c I'm not a patient yet, they can't. Settled for going out and buying a digi - seeing the word pregnant was amazing. Told my husband - we are both in shock. Went out to dinner last night and laughed at the fact that I can't drink wine or have soft cheese or oysters. Feels crazy. Took another test this AM - still positive, slightly darker (not dark enough for me).
> 
> Going to the RE on Monday at 10:15 for a beta and hormone check (hopefully). Ahhhhh! It does not feel real.
> 
> If I knew how to do a fancy baby dust emoticon for you all, I would do a million of them. It will happen for you ladies, it will, it will. The good karma that you've all built up by being such an awesome support network can only come back in the best ways. And I can't wait to hear about it - particularly you IUI ladies in the 2ww!


Ive missed so much on here! Congratulations to you!! :happydance:


----------



## smythdm

Happy - thanks so much. I keep crying and I cannot focus on work or school or anything else. The next 24 hours is going to be torturous. I got what I think was ovulation spotting (which happens as or immediately before ovulation, I think) 2-3 days AFTER I thought I ovulated. That would be too early for IB as well. So hopefully thats it. 

So, fingers crossed - I have blood test at 7 am tomorrow and will know results by no later than 4 pm. I've had no spotting, and cramps haven't been bad. Hopefully the progesterone will do the trick, but I hate it so so much - such a yucky feeling and they just make me feel gross. I'm just really thankful that I didn't tell anyone (family, friends), my only saving grace is that I don't have to deal with other people's questions and them saying the wrong thing. This has been the worst rollercoaster - it feels just cruel to deliver such a crushing blow when I was the happiest of happy. I guess lesson learned to guard my heart always. I am, however, eternally grateful that I showed up at the RE on Monday vs. my OB. He did the testing I wanted and took action quickly. 

I'm sorry to be taking up so much space and time on here - I really appreciate you girls and the support. I'm scared to talk/post much on any other threads - I don't want to have to explain anything to anyone. I keep googling, its bad.


----------



## smythdm

Melly Belly said:


> Ive missed so much on here! Congratulations to you!! :happydance:

Thanks Melly! That post seems like forever ago - the update is that I'm concerned b/c the RE told me that I have low HCG levels, so waiting to do a follow up test tomorrow :)


----------



## DaisyQ

STOP googling, and try to stop stressing as much as you can. In fact, STRESS hormones can actually lower progesterone, so please just give it up to God, if you can. I'm not even religious, but you are doing all you can, so now you just have to try to breathe and distract yourself. Your progesterone was on the low end but not like catestrophically low. The suppositories should do the trick. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

And stop stressing about your Beta - I'm sure it's OK, and like happy said, it's hard to know exactly when you ovulated. Were you using CBFM? When did you peak? How many days ago?


----------



## smythdm

Daisy - How much did your progesterone go up with the suppositories? I'm taking 100mg 2x a day. 

Yes, I got a peak on the monitor 18 days ago. That's no so good huh?? We were in Vegas, and then I had some bleeding (which I am hoping was ovulation bleeding) 14 days ago. 

Thanks!


----------



## Melly Belly

smythdm said:


> Melly Belly said:
> 
> 
> Ive missed so much on here! Congratulations to you!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Melly! That post seems like forever ago - the update is that I'm concerned b/c the RE told me that I have low HCG levels, so waiting to do a follow up test tomorrow :)Click to expand...

:hugs: im keeping everything crossed for that bean to hold on!


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth, serum (blood level) progesterone doesn't go up much from the suppositories, but the progesterone is being absorbed right where you need it. You can always ask the doc about taking three times a day if you are nervous. 

Based in your peak, you are probably 17 days +/- 1 day, post O. Maybe you did ovulate a little later (during natural cycles I o 36-48 hours after picking up my LH surge).

So the beta might be a little low, but the important thing is if it's doubling. Just try to breathe and stay positive. You'll know more tomorrow.


----------



## ttc_lolly

^^ What Dr Daisy said! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

So an update on me... I saw the doctor today to discuss next steps (more details in my journal), but the end result is that we are going to move to IVF if this cycle is a bust. SO. I do hope this cycle is a BFP, but if not, IVF here I come. Jchic and I are going to be IVF buddies. Dear God I hope it works for us both.


----------



## garfie

Hi there I wonder if I can join this forum I have read from page one all the way through to this page - it took me a while!!!

I feel like I know you all, anyway this is the very first time I have ever posted in a forum and I have butterflies doing this.

A bit about us I am 40 hubby is 32 we got married in 2010 and tried for a baby straight away - we fell pregnant last year and unfortunately we lost it 6 weeks later in June. We have been trying since and no luck so I bought a CBFM quite a few months ago and also started temping but nothing since.

I have two boys from a previous marriage but it would be lovely to have one with my new husband. 

You ladies all seem to support each other and seem such a nice caring thread to join - so please may I join you?

X


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> So an update on me... I saw the doctor today to discuss next steps (more details in my journal), but the end result is that we are going to move to IVF if this cycle is a bust. SO. I do hope this cycle is a BFP, but if not, IVF here I come. Jchic and I are going to be IVF buddies. Dear God I hope it works for us both.

Ahh fingers crossed for you!!! I bet it feels good to have a concrete plan for next cycle (even if I really hope you never get to it!).


----------



## smythdm

garfie said:


> Hi there I wonder if I can join this forum I have read from page one all the way through to this page - it took me a while!!!
> 
> I feel like I know you all, anyway this is the very first time I have ever posted in a forum and I have butterflies doing this.
> 
> A bit about us I am 40 hubby is 32 we got married in 2010 and tried for a baby straight away - we fell pregnant last year and unfortunately we lost it 6 weeks later in June. We have been trying since and no luck so I bought a CBFM quite a few months ago and also started temping but nothing since.
> 
> I have two boys from a previous marriage but it would be lovely to have one with my new husband.
> 
> You ladies all seem to support each other and seem such a nice caring thread to join - so please may I join you?
> 
> X

Of course!!! Welcome welcome :) I'm somewhat new to the group myself, but this is just a great great group of ladies!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Welcome Garfie -we sure are a sisterhood here. You've come to the right forum :yipee:

Smyth: I couldn't WAIT to get home to check on you! Hold on little bean!
Chicky: URGH! What a day! Hang on there. And yes, dust off that sexy lingerie! :flasher:

AFM: I am waiting on my first AF since my MC. My boobs are sore and I think that means I may have ovulated. I am going in tomorrow to check progesterone and to check that my HCG levels are at zero. We dtd once (I'm still healing up) and I realized it was right around ovulation could be (or just after)... whoops! :dohh:
I really hope that I have ovulated because I am SO SCARED of what my cycle will be like with only one ovary and tube... Apparently you can only tell with time as your next few cycles unfold... This is such a scary journey.:sad2:

A friend revealed she's 15 weeks pregnant today. I was super relieved that my reaction to her was joy. Sometimes I just feel sad but I am honestly happy for her. I think I'm starting to see my friend's babies as gifts to me too...:flower:

Lots of love to you all!
I am following each one of you carefully so keep the news coming
hopeful


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you Smyth and welcome Garfie! This thread (and entire site really) is an amazing source of support, information and inspiration. 

Hopeful, so many hugs coming your way. I'm glad to hear you are in better spirits. You know, the body is very adaptable - I am sure you'll be getting another BFP, I have no doubt. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi Smyth, Hopeful and Daisy thanks for the *HUGE* welcome, you are right about this being a great site as I said before I have read all your postings!

I was surprised when I finally logged in how colourful this site was with all your tickers and pictures etc (I will have to learn how to do this!)

Good luck to all the ladies with BFPS and good luck to all of us who are still not quite there yet. :hugs:

AFM - I am on cd4 once again armed with my monitor, opk's, vitamin B6, Folic Acid and now grapefruit juice (thanks ladies). I also have to go back to the docs for more blood tests to check even if I'm ovulating as the last test was borderline ovulation (only found that out recently) :cry: So may be to late for me anyway???

Yeah and add one more thing into the mix - why not eh? I also have Endometriosis. Jeez this ttc is such a long long long journey and I am so glad I have found you all to share it with.

X


----------



## happyh29

Hey Garfie - Welcome and good luck. :)

Smythdm - im feeling good things for you. any update? i remember my hcg was trebbling and that concern the doctor!!! i truly think as long as its going up thats all thats important, the rest just works out. I am in a Karma like state now - we can have soooo many medical intervention but once your bean snuggles in its in Gods hands, and you will be fine.

Daisy - THIS IS IT!!!! i think you will be a january 2013 mum no problems. Please try not to stress, how about a few days away / off work before that ball starts rolling so you gus can just enjoy the peace together and get ready mentally?

xxxxxx


----------



## smythdm

I'll update you guys ASAP - went in for bloodwork this AM. I'm surprisingly better today - I figure that whatever is happening with the pregnancy/my beta levels is already happening and I can't do anything about it. MY HPTs are getting darker, so thats a good sign. If it wasn't meant to be, its not meant to be and thats ok, I'm glad I found out early and had time to prepare myself. Happy do you remember your HCG levels at all?


----------



## chicky160

Hi everyone thanks for all of your support! :hugs: couldnt get through it without you all!!! Feeling much better today, hope ur all ok, little bean hanging in there smythdm! Glad lines are getting darker! :happydance: 

And welcome garfie! Xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks happy. We are going on vacation in 10 days, so I'll have a week off to prepare which is nice. Also doing a long protocol, so I'll be taking bcp for three weeks. Actual IVF procedure won't be until the end of may. I hope you are right and a beam is snuggling in as we speak, but for some reason I feel like I'm going to need IVF. 

Smyth, can't wait to hear your results but I'm sure the numbers will be fine. 

Garfie, I'm sorry this is such a long journey and about the endo. Have you considered fertility treatments at all?


----------



## smythdm

Do any of you US girls watch Guilana and Bill? Such a great show, and she is just so brave for bringing attention, removing the stigma associated with infertility and now breast cancer.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I know this probably isn't the place to do it, but I am so sad... :-(. Another one of my friends has announced her pregnancy after her first month of trying... I want to be happy for her, but I can't. I just keep wondering if it will ever be our turn...one of my other friends has just been told she will never have children naturally with her husband as his sperm count is so low... Icsi will be perfect for them, but she is not yet heavy enough... I just worry that we will never be able to have our own family, naturally or otherwise.. :-(


----------



## happyh29

Smythdm -

My Hcg have always been crazy high which is why i am high risk for downs syndrome. They are so bloody high it caused problems at the beginning - people in the hospital were getting 50hcg when i was on 2600.

They are below- 
4 rd jan -18 dpo (?) - 2600 ish
6th jan - 20 dpo (?)- 6900 ish
9th jan - 23 dpo (?) - 16900 ish


But , i stress THIS IS NOT NORMAL and its the increase that counts. My friend with twins had less hcg than me xxx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> I know this probably isn't the place to do it, but I am so sad... :-(. Another one of my friends has announced her pregnancy after her first month of trying... I want to be happy for her, but I can't. I just keep wondering if it will ever be our turn...one of my other friends has just been told she will never have children naturally with her husband as his sperm count is so low... Icsi will be perfect for them, but she is not yet heavy enough... I just worry that we will never be able to have our own family, naturally or otherwise.. :-(


Oh tink it can and will happen! For all of us :hugs: and don't worry about venting here that's what bnb friends are for! :) well I hope so anyway I've done it so many times before reading anyone else's posts and afterwards thought it couldn't have been at a more inappropriate time :dohh: x

Afm. Been to the gp about this funny pain on my left side in ovary area, she seems to think its muscular (pushed down really hard and asked me to sit up) which I couldn't but in part due to the fact she was pushing so hard! I have a feeling it's ovary related so will see what happens in the next couple of weeks I guess, seeing as still no peak, + opk and ewcm lasted all of an hour. I've a feeling it's somehow related :shrug: xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Tink, :hugs: It will eventually happen. Just have to wait it out, and know when to seek treatment if necessary.

I also appreciate Guiliana and Bill's story - it's comforting to see others struggling with the same issues, although I can't imagine dealing with breast cancer on top of this infertility thing. I guess we are all stronger than we know.


----------



## smythdm

Hi friends -

Wanted to give you an update on my numbers. Its good! I went from 71 to 145 over a little less than 48 hours, so that's exactly what its supposed to be doing. Its a big big relief, though the numbers are low - the most important part is that they are doubling! Now I go in every 48 hours to get monitored, until I reach 2,000, which should be by the end of the week (I checked - I'll throw a big old party). Then I get another ultrasound. 

Thank you for the thoughts and kind words. I haven't told anyone about this except for my husband, so it is incredibly appreciated beyond belief.


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth! I'm so glad for your good news. I think you really just must have implanted late.

Did they also check progesterone again?

So, so happy and excited for you. Looking forward to your next Beta.


----------



## Mrs.B.

smythdm said:


> Hi friends -
> 
> Wanted to give you an update on my numbers. Its good! I went from 71 to 145 over a little less than 48 hours, so that's exactly what its supposed to be doing. Its a big big relief, though the numbers are low - the most important part is that they are doubling! Now I go in every 48 hours to get monitored, until I reach 2,000, which should be by the end of the week (I checked - I'll throw a big old party). Then I get another ultrasound.
> 
> Thank you for the thoughts and kind words. I haven't told anyone about this except for my husband, so it is incredibly appreciated beyond belief.

:thumbup: glad you've had some good news


----------



## smythdm

Thanks - I'm relieved. They didn't check progesterone b/c they wanted my body to get used to it, but I'll get another progesterone check on Friday. 

Will definitely keep you posted!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So glad to hear the good news smythdm :hugs: I am sure your bean is going to be ok...try not to worry, worry will cause problems. Can't wait to see how your u/s goes! :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Smyth! So happy to hear that. Your little Vegas bean is good :) yayyy!

Mrs B - so nice you are checking in on us ol gals! You are a LEMON! little bean is growing!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww that's brilliant news Smythdm- fingers crossed it all continues swimmingly.

Chicky :hugs: definitely keep an eye on it and see..hopefully its unrelated and goes away.

Thanks for listening earlier- much appreciated. We've only been trying since Sept, which isn't all that long.. But people who aren't even trying or only just started seem to beat us to it xx


----------



## garfie

Happy - Thanks for the welcome you ladies are sooooo nice.

Smythdm - So pleased to hear your numbers are increasing.:happydance:

Chicky - I hope the docs get to the bottom of the pain - do you think its a muscular thing? - If not keep at them did they do an ultrasound?

Daisy - A vacation that sounds just what you need - are you going anywhere good?

Tinker - It's understandable to feel a bit upset when someone else has announced their pregnancy. Everywhere I look I see pregnant ladies and small babies (is it just me?). I also found out one of my friends was pregnant and is due in August this year but no one told me because of what I went through last year - come on girls I'm tougher than I look :juggle:

Daisy fertility treatments will probably be next I am waiting for the comparison blood result to check to see if I have ovulated (when I ovulate this time) but as my cycles are so screwy it's taken them a few attempts to get it on the right date :growlmad: so I seem to be going backwards instead of forwards and as you know I'm no spring chicken so I've been told :nope:

X


----------



## chicky160

Smyth that's fantastic news! :happydance:

And tink I hope so too, it's been going on a while and I have a real issue getting my doctor to agree to helping me find out why I'm not conceiving even after all this time, all she recommended was drug treatment if I'm willing but because of hormone receptive cancers in female family members it isn't recommended , :shrug: Plus good old google! According to that I've got all sorts! Lol x


----------



## DaisyQ

Tink, I can relate. We've been trying since august, so not THAT long, but it feels like forever (and a day). It does seem like most other people get pregnant by 3-4 month mark. Bah!

Garfie, going to Turks and caicos - can't wait!

If you have irregular cycles, than probably Clomid or injectables with iui might do the trick. :flower:


----------



## hopefulhoney

HELP LADIES!
I had my tests done this morning, HCG (hoping for zero) and progesterone (hoping for high as I have sore boobs so I was hopeful I ovulated.

RESULTS:
HCG=2 (steadily going down which is good)
Progesterone= 12mnol (I got a positive once meaning I did ovulate which was 50, and a negative once which was 4. SO WHAT ON EARTH DOES THIS MEAN?)

Smyth, I almost shouted HOORAY! in my office when I saw your post. I am ecstatic for you!

Please help if you can? I am wanting my cycle to be back to business :)

Love, hopeful


----------



## ttc_lolly

Daisy - That's great news that IVF will be the next step in to your journey, and it isn't far away at all. I still have hope that this will be your cycle though, and IVF won't be needed :hugs: but it's great that this option is there for you and only next month too!

Smythdm - Fantastic news about your levels :hugs: I bet you're so pleased. Can't wait to hear where your levels are at at the end of the week :)

Hopeful - Last cycle my progesterone level was at 28.64 and that had indicated that I had most likely not ovulated. My understanding is though that the UK and US have different measurements, and I'm not sure about Canada? I've just tried looking for my results where I wrote down how it was measured but can not find it anywhere, so unsure if it was mnol, or the other way. Have you spoken to your doctor, and if so, what has he said?


----------



## smythdm

Hi - wish I could help more with the progesterone, mine was 12 on Monday when they measured it (which is low for pregnant folk), do you know how high yours was initially? Maybe its on the way down? 

Daisy - I am so so jealous of your trip to Turks and Caicos - I really really want to go!! You're going to have a blast!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks smyth! I'm excited. We are going with the kids, so it's not a romantic trip, plus AF will be visiting (unless I'm pregnant), so yeah... But I'm excited to get away and for sun and sand. 

Hopeful, like lolly, I'm not sure about the units in Canada vs the us but if it's the same as the us, it would indicate ovulation, but would be on the low side (possible LPD). If it's the same as uk units, it may suggest no ovulation. That said, it sounds like you don't know when you ovulated, so you may not have been 7dpo at the time of the test. If it was too early or too late, the lower number doesn't mean much. 

Also, read this:

https://www.asrm.org/uploadedFiles/...Bulletins/Progesterone_supplementation(1).pdf


----------



## garfie

Chicky - What is your doctor actually doing? - Are they doing blood tests or are they just monitoring you?

Daisy - Your vacation sounds great I can't wait for our holidays but it's not until July when the children are on summer holidays.

Hopeful - If it helps with my m/c last year I had really sore boobs for such a long time, so much so I thought they had got it wrong and I was still pregnant (wishful thinking). I also kept testing positive on a pregnancy test at least your HCG levels are going in the right direction my HCG levels kept raising then dipping the raising again it was a very emotional time - so be kind to yourself hun give yourself time to grieve.:hugs:

As for the progesterone blood test the labs all use different levels so the best person to ask is your Doctor are you temping at all to see when you have ovulated?

AFM- I read all your posts but by the time I get around to replying I have forgotten what I want to say :dohh: one thing I do want to say is the grapefruit juice is working thanks ladies :thumbup:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I have a quick question... possibly a stupid one! I am on my second cycle with the cbfm and as I have not "peaked" it is asking for 20 sticks.....my cycle last month was only 23 days long... so... my question is, if my af i late and I go onto days 24 and 25 and I am pregnant, what reading can I expect? Or will it not pick up on it? Just curious.. I am trying to stop myself testing early as I can't face the disappointment.

Thanks in advance! x


----------



## happyh29

Smythdm - im soooo pleased for you. In the UK ( where i live at least) they dont test progesterone only hcg. i think your going to be fine


tinkerbellsie - sorry im not sure on your question. When i was pregnant my CBFM didnt show it, only a pregnancy test did. is your AF late?


lots of love xxxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Nope. Just think it could be..  xx


----------



## happyh29

theeeeeeeeeeeeeen test!!!


----------



## smythdm

tinkerbellsie said:


> I have a quick question... possibly a stupid one! I am on my second cycle with the cbfm and as I have not "peaked" it is asking for 20 sticks.....my cycle last month was only 23 days long... so... my question is, if my af i late and I go onto days 24 and 25 and I am pregnant, what reading can I expect? Or will it not pick up on it? Just curious.. I am trying to stop myself testing early as I can't face the disappointment.
> 
> Thanks in advance! x

If you want, when I get home tonight, I'll pee on a stick and see what the CBFM gives me, since I am pregnant :)


----------



## chicky160

tink do it!!! you know you wanna! :winkwink:

garfie, they arent doing anything at the mo :shrug: :she just said see how it goes and comeback in may if you still have those pains! i know it probably sounds silly but i cant help thinking that as it was around the end of the financial year and maybe budgets arent in place to be sending people like me off for random tests just to put my mind at rest? 

wow daisy holiday sounds fab, ive heard of it but have no idea where it is! lol, geography wasnt my best subject! hope you have a fantastic time


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Smythdm- yes please!!

I can't test yet girls- too early! :haha: I just have a feeling af will be later as only had 23 day cycle last month, so this one might be longer, and I have been symptom spotting a little... so if af isn't here by cd23... and is a day or two later, then the cbfm will ask me for sticks for another two days.

These are my symptoms so far (5 or 6dpo) I believe anyway...obviously I know they probably aren't all pregnancy related.

1. Had two days with different migraines (never ever happens, I normally get one hormonal one around ov and that is it.. and I had that one last Thurs and then 1 Tues, and 1 weds..)

2. Really sore bbs... though had the same last month

3. Dull ache in lower back, left side, with a feeling of pressure in abdomen.

4. Itchy nipples.

5. Lots and lots of white cm.. (sorry tmi)

6. I am so constipated, (tmi) I haven't been since Saturday!

7. Everything I eat seems to repeat on me...

What do you guys think?? I am so so so hopeful.. xx


----------



## garfie

Tinker - :test::test::test: - remember it might still be early though. I wasn't aware that the CBFM changed if you were pregnant - can't wait to hear what Smythdm findings are. (Just another thing for me to obsess over :winkwink:)

Chicky if those pains get any worse don't hesitate go straight to the hospital (budgets or not that's what we pay for hun!)

Daisy Sand and Sea sounds great even with the kiddies I'm sure like us you will get some romance in even if its just holding hands :blush: - is it somewhere in America you are going? - because like Chicky I wasn't very good at Geography either but it sounds fab.

X


----------



## garfie

Tinker - Just read how many dpo you are - don't test yet far to early, just got all excited for you!!!! Sorry I'm a POAS addict there I said it.

X


----------



## chicky160

I didn't realise either tink just saw happy telling you to test and got a tad excited! Lol. Fingers crossed and :dust::dust: xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

happyh29 said:


> Smythdm - im soooo pleased for you. In the UK ( where i live at least) they dont test progesterone only hcg. i think your going to be fine
> 
> 
> tinkerbellsie - sorry im not sure on your question. When i was pregnant my CBFM didnt show it, only a pregnancy test did. is your AF late?
> 
> 
> lots of love xxxx

They don't where I am either :) in a way I think it's less worry as theyre not measuring all the way? But then it's less reassurance too. 


Hope everyone is well. I'm always reading :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow, Mrs. B you are an orange?? You are moving fast!

Turks & Caicos is an island in the Caribbean. :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

DaisyQ said:


> Wow, Mrs. B you are an orange?? You are moving fast!
> 
> Turks & Caicos is an island in the Caribbean. :flower:

Hi daisy! I know Hehe, just changed over today :)

Holiday sounds brilliant!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Whoops, double post


----------



## chicky160

Ahh Caribbean! lovely :) x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Daisy your trip sounds amazing!! X


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Chicky that doesn't sound very helpful hun :hugs: what our his intentions then, financially? Could he be depressed?
> 
> Sorry not sure what you were really looking for an opinion on :hugs: xxx

:hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh dear Chicky :hugs:


----------



## happyh29

TINK - i KNEW i was pregnant before i even took a test as my nipples were soo soooooo itchy it was untrue.


good luck!! xxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

happyh29 said:


> TINK - i KNEW i was pregnant before i even took a test as my nipples were soo soooooo itchy it was untrue.
> 
> 
> good luck!! xxxx

I always thought this was utter rubbish when people said this before. But yes it's so true!

Mine was my uterus, just felt like there was something there, was mega uncomfortable in my jeans ect. My nipples became itchy the day before I decided to test :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I wish I could find out now!!! Af not due til Tues or Weds... :( x


----------



## happyh29

arghhhhhhhhhh fingers crossed. i would test firt thing thurs, especially if my nipples itched!!!!


----------



## smythdm

RE: Progesterone testing, I do think its standard - and my RE told me that he puts EVERYONE on the suppositories regardless of progesterone levels to help support the pregnancy.


----------



## smythdm

smythdm said:


> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> I have a quick question... possibly a stupid one! I am on my second cycle with the cbfm and as I have not "peaked" it is asking for 20 sticks.....my cycle last month was only 23 days long... so... my question is, if my af i late and I go onto days 24 and 25 and I am pregnant, what reading can I expect? Or will it not pick up on it? Just curious.. I am trying to stop myself testing early as I can't face the disappointment.
> 
> Thanks in advance! x
> 
> If you want, when I get home tonight, I'll pee on a stick and see what the CBFM gives me, since I am pregnant :)Click to expand...

OK - experiment complete. Both an OPK and the CBFM stick agree. I couldn't use the monitor, but there were two BRIGHT blue lines on the CBFM, brighter than I've ever seen them. OPK was super positive too. So I'd say that by looking at the CBFM stick, you should be able to see something...


----------



## hopefulhoney

Garfie, THANK YOU for that! :hugs: My boobs went back down to size right after I miscarried. And were not sensitive at all. But now they are sensitive which had me wondering if I was on a normal cycle.

PLEASE TELL ME-how long did your body take to recover?

My test being 12 is a weird inbetween I guess. The key says that 0-2 (no ovulation) 2-50 (luteal phase) 2-81 (mid luteal phase) and then some other options for menopausal women. 

So I'm wondering if I should check it out again on Monday? I have a repeat referral so it's no bother. I'm just interested to see what my body is up to... I guess if it's drastically low then I can just account it body recovery, if it's higher-I just ovulate??

Why are our bodies such a mystery? :shrug:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Smythdm was going to use the same stick for a while but won't now! Lol. Estrogen line dark... Does that normally happen end of cycle?? Aaah m button is flashing xx


----------



## jchic

Tinker - TEST!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Tested... Very early... Lol.. And bfn! Hope af stays away. Cbfm flashing m now!! X


----------



## smythdm

Hi guys -

Anxiously awaiting results from Beta number 3 - should get them in the next two hours. Good news is that today my test line was finally as dark as the control line (one week later). I broke down and told one of my best friends today (shes a mid wife and just had a baby herself), and I am so glad that I did - she was really helpful with all of the anxiety I've been feeling and gave me great perspective. 

Whats everyone got planned for this weekend?


----------



## DaisyQ

Glad your tests are getting darker and anxiously awaiting your results? 

Working tomorrow and packing for our trip on Sunday.

Tink, hang in there.


----------



## smythdm

Tink - thinking of you and I've got everything crossed!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh good luck Smyth- let us know how you get on. Good that you were able to tell your friend and she helped :)

Not much this weekend- some quiet time at home and some window shopping. You? Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies as I'm quite new to this group I thought I would post my ttc story so far - it is quite a long story so please bear with me.

When I found out I was pregnant last year we were also in the process of moving into our new home. First we had to move to into a caravan and we were told it would take 2 weeks well 74 days later we were still in the caravan waiting to move!! In the meantime I did not have a regular doctor either.:wacko:

My last period was 12 May 2011 after having the coil removed in the September 2010. I knew like most ladies something wasn't right I just felt different - I felt pregnant, I was having headaches and having sore boobs.:happydance:

14.6.2011 I tested positive on the 1st anniversary of my Father's death - you should have seen my hubbys face when he saw the test it was a picture as we never thought it would happen.

19.6.2011 I started to bleed so I rang the NHS who advised me to take it easy and see what happened (but I knew I was losing the baby - the bleeding was heavier and it was Father's Day too!)

21.6.2011 I went to the Hospital and had my HCG tested - 50

23.6.2011 Had a retest HCG 90
Started to hope it was just an infection - as the hospital had put me on some antibiotics for a kidney infection.

27.6.2011 HCG was 128
Hoping and praying it would go up again at my next test.

28.6.2011 Was rushed into hospital - def a miscarriage HCG was 118 (a bit of a blur on this day lots of scans and internals) I was on my own as well as hubby had to get back to the caravan for the children. I was sent home and told to take it easy.

I hoped I was one of these women who fell pregnant straight after a m/c as I took a test on 5.7.2011 positive! so back to the hospital I went HCG 110 coming down but very slowly. Was offered a D&C but how could I leave my children in the caravan? - hubby works shifts!

3.7.11 - 4.7.11 One day bleed.
11.7.11 - 12.7.11 Another one day bleed (still testing positive) 
15.7.11 Severely dehydrated - taken back into the hospital HCG 48
18.7.11 Pregnancy test - NEGATIVE HCG 16

Back to normal? 23.7.11 - (TMI) Brown discharge
25.7.11 Thought I was ovulating had the pains etc 

It turned out I was not quite back to normal:

23.7.11- 17.8.11 Bled for 26 days had to take some medication to stop it.
28.8.11 - 2.9.11 Another bleed
21.9.11 - 25.9.11 Another bleed
10.10.11 Period has got back to normal yippee!

In October started temping and taking Vit B6 Complex.
In November bought a CBFM.

Maybe if I had the D&C it might have been a different story who knows?

So this is my story which I wanted to share with you ladies.

X


----------



## smythdm

Garfie!! You've been through the ringer and, from my perspective, are absolutely due for some good news and easy times soon :)


----------



## garfie

Tinker - Still got my fingers crossed for you :hugs: maybe still a little to early?

Smyth - Any news yet? good you was able to share with your friend and a Midwife too - knowledge from the inside haha.

Daisy - Shame you have to work tomorrow :nope: but great news you're packing for your holidays.

X


----------



## chicky160

Garfie what a time you've had! So glad ur cycles are becoming normal and let's hope there's a bfp for you soon :) 

Afm I got a nearly positive opk tonight!!!! :happydance: better late than never!!!! Woooooo :happydance: can't wait to see tomorrows :thumbup: xxx


----------



## smythdm

Eeep - just got my call. Drum roll - 324 (which is a beautiful, perfect double from my last number). Feeling slightly more optimistic now, but not out of the woods till 2,000 and and ultrasound. Will relax slightly this weekend. 

Hope its ok to be going on and on about this here - I would never want to upset any of you ladies. I just really like the community we've got going on here, and I want to stay in the loop with what you've all got going on too!


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth that's a great number! I for one don't mind at all - I know all that you've been through and it's always inspirational to hear about BFPs after a struggle TTC. 

Its those ladies who get BFPs first or second try I don't want to hear from! :rofl:

I think you should RELAX. At this point there is absolutely NO reason to worry. Numbers are doubling, you are young and healthy, no history of MC. Don't let all the MC stories on this site scare you. Stay away from the first tri boards. Just enjoy this now! :flower:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Garfie - sorry you've been through so much...I too lost my 1st pregnancy and was in and out of the hospital a lot. I know how awful that is! :hugs: HOpe your stay in ttc land is a short one hun!

Chicky get bding girl!!!!! 

Yay smythdm! Fantastic numbers hun! YEs relax and no more worrying!!! :D Your beany is growing!!! :yipee:

AFM - think I will take a cheapie test in the morning...I swore I wasn't going to until 11-12 dpo but I am weak :rofl: I have no symptoms at all but my chart has peaked my curiousity!


----------



## jchic

Smyth! Great great number, glad to hear it! I am so happy for you....our little thread is definitely hopping :)

Tinker - holding out hope for you!

Garfie - I am so sorry you have been through so much. Fingers crossed that all works out! You will be a mom :)

Have a wonderful weekend ladies! TGIF :) xxoo


----------



## chicky160

Ooh smyth that's great news! 

I will creative and if you do test? :dust: gl!!! X


----------



## chicky160

:happydance: I got my peak :happydance: cd21!!! Sneaky little monkey being late :happydance: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Garfie you have been through the mill :hugs:

Smyth that is excellent news!

Yay Chicky get on it!!!

Cd21- itchy nipples gone, but everything else remains... I now have itchy legs!! Though I have been moisturising my bbs to try and soothe them!! I had spotting on cd 22 last cycle so fingers crossed. Tryinge to wait until Mondayto test again!!


----------



## garfie

Chicky - Yeah for Peak (hope I get one this month) now get on it:sex:

Smyth - Your numbers are doubling nicely woohoo the bean is getting nice and comfy. Put your feet up and enjoy :coffee: Thanks for your words of encouragement I have done this three times now so the fourth is just round the corner (I hope)!

Icre8 - Did you :test: then what was the difference in your chart this time?

Jchic - I'm feeling more positive since meeting you ladies you are a source of encouragement and pma oozes out of all of you - How are things at your end, what's the next stage for you or are you just waiting?

Tinker - Good Luck and lots and lots and here's a bit more :dust:

AFM - I am on CD 7 and my monitor is LOW (I would be very surprised if it was any different though) :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I did test this morning...bfn...yet again! I am only 10 dpo so I know I'm not totally out yet. My chart this month is at a steady incline, almost triphasic looking...but I don't really have any symptoms so not holding onto hope.


----------



## garfie

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I did test this morning...bfn...yet again! I am only 10 dpo so I know I'm not totally out yet. My chart this month is at a steady incline, almost triphasic looking...but I don't really have any symptoms so not holding onto hope.

Aw hun you must hold onto hope - still maybe early?, so long as your temperatures are going up that's got to be a good sign right?

:dust: Good Luck

X


----------



## chicky160

There's still plenty of time creative :) :dust:

So.... Should I just stop feeding cbfm sticks or give it old ones? X


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Creative - i did not really have any symptoms when i tested positive, good luck and lots and lots of :dust: your way x x x 






1cre8tivgrl said:


> I did test this morning...bfn...yet again! I am only 10 dpo so I know I'm not totally out yet. My chart this month is at a steady incline, almost triphasic looking...but I don't really have any symptoms so not holding onto hope.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks girls! The only hope I have it that my chart looks similar to a lot of the triphasic charts on FF...with a steady incline. And most all of them ended up being pregnant! So I do have a little hope in that. And last night I drempt I took an hpt and it was positive. In the 7 months we have been trying I have not had a pregnancy dream...so who knows! Tomorrow will be the deciding factor for me. As I always start my pre AF spotting on 11dpo without fail! Hope it stays away!!!!

Oh and if my temp shoots up tomorrow I will also know I am out. As for the last 3 months on 11dpo my temp shoots up and then the next day takes a massive fall.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I would use your old sticks Chicky. I am currently using mine for two days as know I've ovulated.

Good luck Creative :dust:


----------



## smythdm

Creative - I spot early too and that was my first sign - no spotting. I checked OBSESSIVELY and then took a test the next day. Eeeep! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## chicky160

thanks tink :thumbup:

creative, wake up! we need to see those temps lol, god i hate time zones :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm up chicky! I can't sleep. I was so nauseous tonight. I actually puked. I think it's a bug or something I ate though. I also have chills and body aches.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Keeping an eye on your chart and updates... I don't know when your morning is so I'll keep looking :) excited!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww feel better soon Daisy xx


----------



## chicky160

Oh daisy that sucks :( wait a minute ........ Couldnt that be a good thing?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CD22 - estrogen line very very dark again like last cycle, started spotting, like last cycle and started crying for no reason again.... So I'm pretty sure I'm out probably some time tomorrow. Doctors appt being made tomorrow too :( x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Girls go here and let me know what you think: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/959311-11dpo-today-see-line-am-freaking-out-evap.html


----------



## chicky160

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Girls go here and let me know what you think: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/959311-11dpo-today-see-line-am-freaking-out-evap.html



Holy s##t!!!!!!!!!!! I seeeeeee ittttt I seeeeee ittttt!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxxxxxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I wrote on you thread creative, but I can def see a line! I'd do another test to see if its there again :dust:


----------



## smythdm

Holy moly!!! I see a line - a good thick line not an evap!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Creative is prego! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Prego pants :winkwink:


----------



## happyh29

CREATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


congratulations!!!!!! thats a bfp indeedy!!

ahhhh lets have a roll!!! lots of bfp please!!!

daisy get well soon hon, i hope its a flash bug.

smythdm - hows it going? are the nerves settled yet?

well i have a scan next monday, very nervous and excited at the same time. i dont really feel the baby kick or flutter so im a bit worried, apparently its common for first time pregnancies .

lots of love to you all 
xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Will you be finding out gender happy? X


----------



## garfie

CREATIVE - that looks like a line to me woohoo how are you feeling?:happydance:

DAISY - Hope you feel better soon you can't be poorly on your holiday, hope it's already gone naughty bug!:growlmad:

TINKER - Good luck with the Doctor time for some answers now eh and don't cry it will get sorted :hugs:

AFM - CD8 monitor on HIGH already! Now where did I put my hubby? :haha:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Garfie... I know there's still a chance, but I'm going to docs anyway and get the ball rolling and then if it ends up I am pregnant it doesn't matter cos that's what I'm going for anyway!!!

Enjoy your high and peak days... I had 17 highs last cycle.... So hubby was very pleased :haha:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. Feeling a good bit better. Chills stopped last night, and body aches are mostly gone now. Not nauseous today, but still have some heartburn/reflux and just feel tired/weak. No appetite. I'm just drinking gatorade today and eating some bread and crackers. Keeping it simple!


----------



## garfie

Happy - if I remember correctly with my first (it was a long time ago :winkwink:) I was nearer the 20 week mark when I eventually saw him move but once he started well I had a very strange looking belly at times with bits of his body poking out everywhere and almost like a ripple running over my belly!

All your scans have been fine and the little bean has been moving around it may just feel like butterflies in the tummy to start with - wow I can't wait to feel that again :rofl:

Tinker - I didn't get any PEAK at all last month my cycle must have been screwy for some reason :wacko: I'm hoping this month it will be better. 

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

garfie said:


> Happy - if I remember correctly with my first (it was a long time ago :winkwink:) I was nearer the 20 week mark when I eventually saw him move but once he started well I had a very strange looking belly at times with bits of his body poking out everywhere and almost like a ripple running over my belly!
> 
> All your scans have been fine and the little bean has been moving around it may just feel like butterflies in the tummy to start with - wow I can't wait to feel that again :rofl:
> 
> Tinker - I didn't get any PEAK at all last month my cycle must have been screwy for some reason :wacko: I'm hoping this month it will be better.
> 
> X

I've never had a peak either... Just 17+ days of high :wacko: :dust: for this cycle though! X


----------



## garfie

DAISY - Glad you're feeling better now! -I am hoping it wasn't a bug but an early sign :hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

I never had a peak on my cbfm! Lol x


----------



## happyh29

hey Mrs B

no am definately not finding out gender. are you? its my first and i want it to be a suprise, it feels so special and it seems everyone else knows what they are having 

xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

We are hoping to find out, my sister had a little girl in Oct last year and will had down her stuff if we're having a girl. If it's a little boy we will need to buy some bits. I am also struggling with names so hoping to narrow it down. Best of luck with your scan xx


----------



## DaisyQ

garfie said:


> DAISY - Glad you're feeling better now! -I am hoping it wasn't a bug but an early sign :hugs:
> 
> X

I hope so too.


----------



## happyh29

Mrs b - I think its a very personal decision but for me everything I have bought is in cream, white or Terri and the nursery is very neural so I don't have anything to organize.we can't decide on names so will have to have a list of top three for each gender and decide on the day I think. When I was in hospital at Christmas we were in the labour unit and it was loads more special when you heard the phone calls where people shouted 'its a boy! Five pound six' to the ones which just announced the time of birth.

I'm the first woman in seven years that my midwife has had that doesn't know the babies gender so i'm Definitely in the minority!

How's it going for you? Have you bought much stuff yet? I have not bought a crib it cot or any thing baby related apart from the actual basic furniture and decor off the room.its my scan in seven days and I am too superstitious lol to buy before then!!

x x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww, thanks for all the love girls...and the congrats! :hugs: It means so much! I guess I don't know much about evaps so anytime I see a faint line I am in question. Will be testing with a FRER tomorrow morning, hopefully I will get a darker line and will make me feel more positive! Still no spotting and I always am by now :happydance:

I am feeling ok, really have next to no symptoms other than being a tad more thirstier than normal and feeling mildly nauseous when I have an empty tummy. 

DAisy I hope you are feeling better tonight, there are loads of bugs going around right now! I thought I had one too as I have felt a little sick to my stomach for the last 3 days...turns out it was something else :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Today is frer day creativ :) hehe

Happy, I haven't bought ang big things as I too want the all clear at my 20 week scan due to family history. I've got some little bits and some nappies and wipes but I don't need to buy a lot as om fortunate enough to be having it second hand from my sister. I have a long list of girls names but boys I find much more difficult, if its a girl then I can stop stressing out over boys names. If its a boy I'll need to concentrate :haha: x


----------



## garfie

CREATIVE - Wake up and :test::test::test: (I've been up ages the children are on school holidays until tomorrow - you watch tomorrow when I need them up to go back to school they will be in the land of :sleep:)

HAPPY - I found out the sex with both of my boys (my ex husband wanted to know as he had girls) WHEN (I like that saying!) my hubby and I have our :baby: I don't want to know either although I may be told as my eldest has Autism.

MRS B - I have had peaks on my monitor before and I have been using it since November so unless the monitor is lying to me :rofl: - Still HIGH today of course still hoping for a PEAK soon.

DAISY - How are you feeling today - was it just a bug?????:hugs:

X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: You girls....I am up...remember I am about 5 hours behind most of you! Pics are up in my journal :)


----------



## garfie

1cre8tivgrl said:


> :rofl: You girls....I am up...remember I am about 5 hours behind most of you! Pics are up in my journal :)

:rofl: Here was I sat patiently waiting - and it was in your journal all along! I am quite new to bnb guess I have a lot to learn.

I can really see the line - def not an evap I've had them before and they are not fun :cry:

So what did you do different this cycle? I wish you all the luck in the world when are you going to the Doctors what is the next stage oooooohhhhh I'm just so excited for you :happydance:

X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww thank you hun!! Funny thing is I actually tried a lot less this month because of all the months I have been trying this is the one I did not want it to happen...simply because I already have a Christmas baby and its so hard! Don't get me wrong I am so thankful to be pregnant, don't think I'm not. We only dtd once the night before I o'd and I didn't prop myself up afterward, only layed down for 10 minutes or so and then got up. I took nothing to help this cycle and thinking back I think this was the only month I took nothing except for prenatals! I just gave it to God :)

Not sure when I'll see a doc, they don't usually ask to see you until your around 8 weeks or so anyway so I have sometime :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, creative... :yipee: so thrilled for you. 

Garfie, I'm sorry to hear your eldest has autism. That must be hard. How is he doing?

I feel much better. Definitely think it was a bug. Body aches completely gone. Appetite is so-so. I did have some dinner last night - first meal in 36 hours. Had some heartburn/reflux after, but wasn't nauseous.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Glad you are feeling better Daisy!!! :hugs: Are you still waiting until the end of the week to test? Don't stress over lack of symptoms because I had NONE!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Creative, we DTD the night before O too and I also didn't prop myself up. I had kinda given up hope after finding out I hadn't ovulated my previous cycle and we weren't going to DTD on O as I was off visiting family so I guess there's truth in when they say trying not to stress iver it and relax a bit more can help to do the trick!

Daisy, sorry you're not feeling well :hugs: I hope it isn't just a bug though ;)


----------



## garfie

DAISY - Really really hope it isn't a bug - when will you know for sure? :winkwink: Yes it is quite hard sometimes with him having autism - although he does not have it as challenging as some people, shopping is stressful and so is socialising as well as other day to day activities it could be a lot worse.

He is doing well at school with good grades (at the moment) and he will be moving into Senior School after the Summer (as he doesn't accept change readily that in itself may be a challenge)!:cry:

TTC - How are you feeling? - I take Vitamin B6 and prenatals too and this month added grapefruit juice - did any of you pregnant ladies have grapefruit juice also?

CREATIVE - I know what you mean I have one child born in the NOVEMBER then we have CHRISTMAS & NEW YEAR and the next child's Birthday is in JANUARY three months of parties, pressies, cards etc :wacko:

X


----------



## DaisyQ

Garfie, it's great that you are able to take it in stride and that he's doing well :flower: he must have a patient and loving mummy. 

I'll be testing on Friday I think, possibly Saturday.


----------



## ttc_lolly

garfie said:


> TTC - How are you feeling? - I take Vitamin B6 and prenatals too and this month added grapefruit juice - did any of you pregnant ladies have grapefruit juice also?

I'm feeling great, thanks for asking :) Had a bit of painful cramping over night and some pink tinged CM so going in for an ultrasound tomorrow but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about, I hope anyway.

This cycle was the one I started drinking GFJ :thumbup: I found it definitely worked for me.


----------



## garfie

TTC - This is probably TMI but did you notice that a few days after starting GFJ you had a strange discharge - almost like old blood - like clearing the pipes :blush: I have never had anything like this normally the witch comes and then she goes after a few days - probably just my wacky body!

Good luck for your ultra sound tomorrow can't wait to hear all about it :happydance:

DAISY - Thanks for your lovely comments I won't say it is easy because it isn't but hey it didn't put me off having another :winkwink:

Woohoo for testing how many DPO will you be then? - I normally start quite early I'm a POAS addict and I never learn :dohh:

X


----------



## jchic

YAY Creative!!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Glad you're over the worst Daisy and keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Congrats again Creative

AFM cd 23 spotting has stopped....so I am hopeful again now... Tested this am but bfn- knew it was too early really!! Can't test until I am late as my cycles have been so short prob won't show up! I really hope this is finally it! X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh Lolly will that be your first ultrasound? Bet you're excited as well as scared...let us know how you get on. Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## chicky160

Glad ur feeling better daisy! :flower: x

Creative congrats again:happydance: you've got a baby in your belly :happydance: I'm gonna call you duffers from now on:haha: x

Lolly I bet your soooo excited for your scan! Good luck :hugs: x

Afm pretty sure I ov'd on Saturday, was in agony all day and temps are now on the up :happydance:, have a story for you a close work friend who's 19 sent me a txt today, been telling her for weeks she's preggo and sure enough got her bfp this morning. Not sure how I feel about it, delighted and maybe a bit jealous? Told her parents who were not amused, all sat in the kitchen having a dinner table debate when her little sister who's 16 walks in and says " mum... Dad.... I'm pregnant!" lol can you imagine! Glad I don't live in that house! :haha: x


----------



## happyh29

congrats i am soooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!!

you are just going to have lovely Yuletides from now on!

daisy im glad your better,

Mrs B - do you know what you would ideally have? a boy or girl i mean?i would love a little girl at some stage of my life but if its a boy im still delighted, lol will just instist on number two and three 

xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy, I'd like a little boy, just because we have hardly any boys on my side of the family, the great grandchildren are all girls, and my sister has a girl making my parents grandchild a girl. A boy would be a lovely addition to the family... Mix it up a bit. But girls are so cute, I absolutely adore my niece! So I guess I am saying I would love either xx


----------



## happyh29

mrs b - 
lol its the exact opposite in our family!!!! no girls in six of the last births . i have 2 brothers no sister and same for oh !!!

oh well, you will know before me :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

That's funny, brig opposites! OH doesn't really have any family, he's an only child, makes me say that our children will only have am aunty and uncle on my side. But hey ho, that can't be changed! You may still find out before me if my little critter is shy :winkwink:


----------



## jchic

My family is almost all boys, I am the ONLY girl on both sides, so when and if I do get prego, I would LOVE LOVE LOVE a girl! Of course, I will take whatever the Lord blesses me with, with OPEN ARMS!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Bet it's lovely having lots of men to protect you and help you out jchic? I always wanted an older brother


----------



## ttc_lolly

Garfie can't say I noticed that :haha: I just got plenty of watery and EWCM :thumbup:

Thanks ladies, I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. Just hoping there's a heartbeat. It will be my first scan this pregnancy x


----------



## Mrs.B.

ttc_lolly said:


> Garfie can't say I noticed that :haha: I just got plenty of watery and EWCM :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks ladies, I'm excited and nervous all at the same time. Just hoping there's a heartbeat. It will be my first scan this pregnancy x

Good luck :)


----------



## jchic

Hey Mrs B! I am the oldest, LOL!


----------



## Mrs.B.

jchic said:


> Hey Mrs B! I am the oldest, LOL!

Damn! I know what whiney little brothers are like :winkwink:


----------



## jchic

HAHAHAHA! When do you find out the sex?


----------



## chicky160

Mrs.B. said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs B! I am the oldest, LOL!
> 
> Damn! I know what whiney little brothers are like :winkwink:Click to expand...


Haha so do I! I have 7 brothers! The youngest is 9! And I feel your pain jchic I'm the eldest too! X


----------



## Mrs.B.

I too am the eldest! One sister and one brother tho, glad I'm not over run with younger boys :haha:

We hope to find out on May 21st x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone,
Just checking in to say OMG CREATIVE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you and praise God for prayers answered. :)

AFM: AF arrived today... 27 days after Day 1 of my MC. So I am not sure if this is the norm or not? If this is going to be my new normal length of cycle WOO HOO! I was 45 days before the cyst was removed.

I am keeping tabs on you all -especially with first scan excitement and a few of you in the 2ww...

LOVE hopeful


----------



## DaisyQ

Chicky, 7 brothers???!!! Holy cow!

Hopeful, glad you are getting back into "the flow," so to speak. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Daisy, that was an ADORABLE comment. I am feeling pretty positive. I mean, I am not putting CBFM on until next cycle. I dont want to pressure myself or my body to be back to normal too quickly... but after that, I am SUPER excited because now I know its possible :)
My very preggers friend just won a radio competition and tonight she goes to a baby shower hosted by the radio's pregnant DJ. They get massive hampers of gifts and there will be competitions etc... Also dinner and apparently a 'girls night out'. She invited me as her guest and so there will be 10 winners and their guests there tonight. I'm hoping all the baby talk wont get me too down...

Lots of love my friends
xxx


----------



## chicky160

hopeful glad your doing ok, have a wonderful time! it'll give you a glimps of whats to come when it's your turn! :happydance: look forward to having you back in the swing of it soon :) xxx

daisy i know its a shocker! lol. typical irish catholic family, well maybe ones 50 years ago not so much now :) my mother is the most fertile woman on the planet! clearly god thinks shes populated the planet enough for all of us and thats why its taking so long! she says its because im doing it wrong ! :haha:

xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Everything was well at my scan so I'm very pleased :) I'm measuring a day behind at 6+6 but keeping myself at 7 for now just until I get my dating scan as it'll be more accurate.

Hopeful I hope your cycles remain that short, that would be fab!


----------



## DaisyQ

Tcclolly, that's great news!

Chicky, will you mom give you any pointers? :winkwink:


----------



## chicky160

DaisyQ said:


> Tcclolly, that's great news!
> 
> Chicky, will you mom give you any pointers? :winkwink:



oh yes! she has no problem with that! the main one being on top is the best position which basically goes against everything you read lol its quite funny once i got into telling her all about the steps we ttc ladies take she was shocked! had no idea you could only get pg at ovulation time as she only had to do it once with each of us and bam! the trouble is once she gets started giving advice she gets very in detail giving me a blow by blow of their sex life, and i think in pictures :dohh: believe me it aint pretty :haha: x


----------



## DaisyQ

chicky160 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Tcclolly, that's great news!
> 
> Chicky, will you mom give you any pointers? :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes! she has no problem with that! the main one being on top is the best position which basically goes against everything you read lol its quite funny once i got into telling her all about the steps we ttc ladies take she was shocked! had no idea you could only get pg at ovulation time as she only had to do it once with each of us and bam! the trouble is once she gets started giving advice she gets very in detail giving me a blow by blow of their sex life, and i think in pictures :dohh: believe me it aint pretty :haha: xClick to expand...


:rofl:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

chicky160 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Tcclolly, that's great news!
> 
> Chicky, will you mom give you any pointers? :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes! she has no problem with that! the main one being on top is the best position which basically goes against everything you read lol its quite funny once i got into telling her all about the steps we ttc ladies take she was shocked! had no idea you could only get pg at ovulation time as she only had to do it once with each of us and bam! the trouble is once she gets started giving advice she gets very in detail giving me a blow by blow of their sex life, and i think in pictures :dohh: believe me it aint pretty :haha: xClick to expand...

LOL that's hilarious! Nice you are close to your mum though! xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

That's brilliant news Lolly- bet it has put your mind at rest :hugs:


----------



## jchic

Hopeful - so glad you are feeling ok and that you are so positive! I am hoping you get a very special blessing soon :)

TTC - great news!


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - 7brothers - how did you cope? There is only me and my younger sister (she can't have children but is a great aunty).:cry:

HOPEFUL - I really hope it is your cycles getting back to normal and shorter too bonus! 

TTC - Excellent news on your scan - you must be getting just a little excited? Did you get a scan picture as well? I look at mine occassionally of the boys and can't imagine them ever being so tiny :rofl:

CHICKY - I'm close to my mum and she asks me all the time what my temps are doing, how I'm feeling etc so I know how you feel and yes you're right I sometimes can't get the images out of my head too.

AFM - I've been at the hospital today and have to have a colposcopy next month (anybody had one?) while I was there I asked the Doc whether I would be able to get help with ttc should I need it. He doesn't think so due to my age and also the fact I already have 2 (but it's not his field of expertise) :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - 7brothers - how did you cope? There is only me and my younger sister (she can't have children but is a great aunty).:cry:
> 
> HOPEFUL - I really hope it is your cycles getting back to normal and shorter too bonus!
> 
> TTC - Excellent news on your scan - you must be getting just a little excited? Did you get a scan picture as well? I look at mine occassionally of the boys and can't imagine them ever being so tiny :rofl:
> 
> CHICKY - I'm close to my mum and she asks me all the time what my temps are doing, how I'm feeling etc so I know how you feel and yes you're right I sometimes can't get the images out of my head too.
> 
> AFM - I've been at the hospital today and have to have a colposcopy next month (anybody had one?) while I was there I asked the Doc whether I would be able to get help with ttc should I need it. He doesn't think so due to my age and also the fact I already have 2 (but it's not his field of expertise) :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


I'm still coping lol and yes I've had one. Actually found mine easier than a smear! I don't know how it's done at your surgery but where they used to be quite discreet now they get you on the end of the bed, then sit down and shine a lamp up there! Lol. Well the lady who did my colposcopy had an instrument with a camera on the end and it just went in! She didn't even look! It's all on screen. Sometimes they take a small sample if they have to but all in all it wasn't too bad for me :). She did tell me I had a wide cervix!!! I was to embarrassed to ask what she meant so still don't know :shrug: but all cells were fine. Xx


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Oh well that doesn't sound to bad glad all your cells were fine. I am having mine done in the Outpatients Department in the Hospital and if it's easier than a smear then I'm sure I don't need to worry :rofl:

A wide cervix? - hmm I wonder what that means I've heard of a short cervix.

My friend had a calposcopy and she said she was out of action for 2 weeks :cry: is this true or is everyone different (maybe she was glad of the break):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

I guess it depends on what they find? A friend of mine had it done too and had to have some cells burned away but didn't find it horrendous just a bit uncomfortable. I was quite lucky they didn't have to do that to me as everything on samples was fine. I'm sure you'll be ok hun :) x


----------



## chicky160

im off for the night have a hot date!!! 8 yrs ago today i married my soulmate and although at times i want to kill him i love him more than anything in the world! even cheese and chocolate!!! thats A LOT!! deserves a bit of celebrating i think :happydance: so nitey night girls speak tomorrow no doubtxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sounds like a fab night!! Hope you have a great time chicky!!! :hugs: Oh and Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

garfie - Yep got a scan of my little blob :)


Spoiler
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/photo9.jpg

chicky - that's so sweet! hope you have a lovely anniversary!


----------



## chicky160

I know I said I was off but had to have a peek!! Lol. Lolly look at it!! It's the prettiest blob I've ever seen :D xxx


----------



## smythdm

Hi ladies -

Somehow I must have accidentally unsubscribed myself from this thread. Just caught up. Glad you're feeling better Daisy and love the scan Lolly!

Things have not really been looking up for me and my levels. They are no longer doubling and the doctor is watching me closely and says it can go either way. As afraid as I was of the RE, I am so glad I am there - getting really good care. I'm really sad (wish there was a more eloquent way to say it) - I don't think its helpful for me to hold out much hope, but now its just a waiting game. Its brutal...will check back in when I know more, but will probably lay low for a while as this sorts itself out. They did a scan and found something small in my uterus so they don't think its ectopic, which is a relief. Please think positive and cross everything for me - I'll be thinking of you all as well...


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh smyth.... WTF is up with this - I feel like I've had 5 friends on here all go through this in the past month. :-(. 

Fx you just have a slow starter. When is your next scan?

Lolly, great looking blob!

Chicky, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Smyth :hugs: I too hope things are just progressing a bit slowly but your bean is safe and well x


----------



## chicky160

smyth :hugs: fxd for you hun, my prayers are coming your way xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww that's a lovely scan pic Lolly :hugs:

Chicky congrats on the 8 year anniversary hun! Hope you had a nice time!! :hugs:

Smyth- keeping my fingers crossed for a sticky bean :dust:

AFM. AF technically due yesterday based on last months cycle... not had any spotting since Sunday am...but still testing BFN :-( I hate this waiting!!


----------



## garfie

TTC - Damn I waited to see the pic and then I missed it! Seen it now - how wonderful for you take it easy and how cute.:happydance:

CHICKY - Happy Anniversary - trust you had a fab time I love my hubby more than cheese and chocolate too (most of the time):rofl:

SMYTH - Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun - do you have to go back for some more blood tests to check numbers or are they just telling you to rest and not worry? Hun this is a really hard time lots of hugs and my thoughts are with you :hugs:

TINKER - Any news yet? what is your next stage to wait it out a few more days or go to the Docs and have bloods done?:flower:

DAISY - What stage are you at hun?

AFM - Still CD 11 and showing HIGH.

:hugs:

X


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Garfie - just waiting to test. Up at 4am because of heart burn. Hoping it's a good sign and not just a symptom from the progesterone that I'm taking.


----------



## chicky160

ok just to let you know im staying out of the forums and only talking to you guys from now on!!! :haha: some women on here drive me crazy! why ask for advice and then argue youre wrong!! :haha: jeez! NO!! having a painful big toe does not neceserily (think i spelt that wrong?) mean youre pregnant! ok so that wasnt actually what she asked but it might as well have been :shrug: none of you are ever ever allowed to leave me!!! even if you all end up with bfp's i fully expect you to stay right here or il go crazy! :winkwink: xxx

p.s how the hell do you spell neceserily? 

love chicky xxx


----------



## garfie

DAISY - Oh gosh I really hope so - after you have felt so crap this week - Keeping my fingers crossed, arms crossed, eyes crossed (which makes it quite hard to type!):rofl: Well I'm sure you know what I mean! Heartburn ouchie not good but will be all worth it if you get a :bfp: When are you testing?

CHICKY - I'm on two other forums Baby Train 2013 and Over 40's :blush: they don't seem to bad at the moment (but this is my favourite one)! I have followed all you ladies from the beginning and was so excited that this forum was still on going (as a few I have read have come to a dead end :growlmad:). I don't think I will be going anywhere (although I'm the newbie here) for sometime.

P.S Having a painful big toe doesn't necessarily mean she's pregnant!:rofl: I like your description some women are just like that! :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh Daisy let us know when you test :dust: dust:

I don't know when to test again now...might try every morning until af arrives as my cbfm will stop asking for sticks now!! I've ran out of cheap tests though! So using Tesco ones (FRERs are also gone!) May have to buy more!!
x


----------



## garfie

TINKER - Wilkinsons sometimes have some on offer - 2 for the price of one (ours did and I stocked up :wacko:) just a thought.:dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ooooh Daisy good luck!! :dust:

Chicky that made me laugh so much :rofl: trust me, when you've been around here for as long as I have you get used to it!! Don't let that put you off the forums though, I love this site. Although the TTC forums can be quite crazy admittedly :haha: (P.S. i think it's necessarily :lol:) x


----------



## chicky160

They are totally crazy! Lol. And thanks for the spelling tip ;) x


----------



## jchic

Smyth - oh honey, I am sorry...stay strong! You are in my prayers and I am certain that your little bean will be fine :)

Dukers - please test! I had a dream you got your BFP last night!!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww Jchic - I love your dream. Too late to test today, already peed. I will test on Friday, possibly Saturday, depending on how I'm feeling about it on Friday.


----------



## garfie

JCHIC - How random a dream - can you have one for us all waiting for our :baby: :winkwink:

DAISY - How cool would that be coming true - can't wait for you to :test::test::test: You said Friday/Saturday it's only Wednesday still a few more days to wait :dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

chants: FRIDAY! FRIDAY! FRIDAY! I don't know if I'll make it if you make me wait until Saturday! :hissy: Heartburn is something I NEVER get, I've had it twice in my life and I got it before my bfp with K! :)

Plus cycle buddy twin, since I got my bfp this month so will you!! :smug:


----------



## chicky160

Il join that chant! Daisy what are you trying to do to us!!!! Jeez! Don't make me fly over there, sneak in your house and hide in your bathroom waiting for you in the morning with a cup! Because I will you know! :thumbup: x


----------



## garfie

chicky160 said:


> Il join that chant! Daisy what are you trying to do to us!!!! Jeez! Don't make me fly over there, sneak in your house and hide in your bathroom waiting for you in the morning with a cup! Because I will you know! :thumbup: x

:rofl:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttc_lolly

chicky160 said:


> Il join that chant! Daisy what are you trying to do to us!!!! Jeez! Don't make me fly over there, sneak in your house and hide in your bathroom waiting for you in the morning with a cup! Because I will you know! :thumbup: x

Hahahahahahahaha :rofl:

Yeh, we'll all join her!!! We'll jump out from behind the show curtain screaming :test: :haha:


----------



## smythdm

Haha I love it!! I also got really bad heartburn at the beginning!! I'm really excited for you Daisy and feeling a good vibe about this. 


I go back every 48 hours to get blood tests...its pretty torturous to have things drag out like this and the not knowing is killing me. Its like the worst, longest, most awful TWW ever, and I will never ever EVER complain about the TWW ever ever again after going through this. I'm not holding out much hope, its better for me that way to prepare me for what is likely to come and save my sanity. I don't really feel pregnant anymore - but no bleeding or cramping. However, there should be some hope out there in the world for my little viva bean so if you guys would hold out hope and think positive thoughts for me, I would be really grateful. 

Daisy, I'm guessing none of your friends who went through this came out with a good outcome?


----------



## garfie

SMYTH - Hi hun just had to let you know I'm thinking about you, what symptoms did you have? Are your numbers going up just not doubling?

I really feel for you hun at this time my advice is be kind to yourself, take it easy and try not to stress (easier said than done I know).

When do you go for your next blood test :dust::dust::dust:

Come on Viva Bean :baby:

:hugs:

X


----------



## smythdm

Numbers are going up, but not doubling (they doubled at first, but have slowed). I'm at 520 now, which is not good (I should be triple or quadruple that). My RE says that he has seen successful outcomes with worse numbers, but the next few blood tests will give us a clearer picture. I go again tomorrow morning for blood tests. Thank you for your support! 

Trying my best to follow all your advice - its an awful experience to have to go through, especially as no one really knows whats going on...


----------



## chicky160

:hugs: smyth xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

You guys are so funny - you made me laugh out loud!! 

I just can't test early, because it's too hard to get bad news, and then test again in a few more days - I have to test to stop taking the progesterone, and I want to wait until Friday at least because that is the earliest the doc said I should test. (actually he said Thursday but that is only 12-13 DPO, so I don't know what he's smoking). 

Smyth, there was someone recently that did miscarry but she also had other problems in addition to the numbers not doubling - she had a cyst on her ovary as well, and pain and cramping. And her BFP showed up late, like 15 DPO or later. It's a similar story to poor Hopeful, unfortunately. There is someone going through this right now - Bastetgirl. You can find her on my journal. She is in limboland too, with numbers going up, but not doubling. She is going for another scan on Friday, but was given small chances by her RE. The doctor is not doing Betas anymore for her. She has had one MC before this.

I did find a thread somewhere on a different site - with two women that did have healthy babies, and their numbers weren't doubling. Just had a slow starter. I pray Viva Bean falls into that category. :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww good luck Smyth. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!

Lol Chicky that is hilarious.... Can you imagine someone in your bathroom yelling :test: lol

Garfie- thanks we don't have a Wilkensons locally but will get some saturday if no luck by then. Can't believe no af or bfp though!!!! What a pain!!! X


----------



## garfie

SMYTH - Hun good luck for tomorrow and I hope your numbers do double :hugs: In the meantime try and relax be kind to yourself really hope tomorrow brings good news for you :hugs:

TINKER - How annoying for you - hopefully you will get your :bfp: soon no :witch: allowed Come on chant with me NO :witch: allowed.

DAISY - I can understand your reluctance not to want to test but you know we all can't wait (well maybe the others can I can't) but well as you know I am a POAS addict and salute your willpower :thumbup:

CREATIVE & JCHIC - How are you both feeling today?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Melly Belly

chicky160 said:


> ok just to let you know im staying out of the forums and only talking to you guys from now on!!! :haha: some women on here drive me crazy! why ask for advice and then argue youre wrong!! :haha: jeez! NO!! having a painful big toe does not neceserily (think i spelt that wrong?) mean youre pregnant! ok so that wasnt actually what she asked but it might as well have been :shrug: none of you are ever ever allowed to leave me!!! even if you all end up with bfp's i fully expect you to stay right here or il go crazy! :winkwink: xxx
> 
> p.s how the hell do you spell neceserily?
> 
> love chicky xxx

wouldnt it be great if there was a definite symptom, though :haha: I would be okay with a toe falling off or something, if that signified that it was finally my time! :blush:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

chicky160 said:


> Il join that chant! Daisy what are you trying to do to us!!!! Jeez! Don't make me fly over there, sneak in your house and hide in your bathroom waiting for you in the morning with a cup! Because I will you know! :thumbup: x

:rofl: I'd be a little scared Friday morning when you get up to go pee Daisy...make sure you check behind your shower curtain before you do!!! :shower:

Smyth - I hope everything turns out ok sweetie...I've been there before and know how hard it is :hugs: Are any of your symptoms disappearing...that is usually a dead give away things are going to end.

AFM - off and on cramps but that is about it so far. It's making me nervous...hope this beany sticks!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Creative - good thing our shower is actually open - so no curtain! It looks cool, but water goes EVERYWHERE.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

No :witch: allowed

No :witch: allowed

No :witch: allowed

Heee here thanks...testing again tomorrow! Not that I can stand the bfns, but I have to know one way or the other with af being absent just hope it's for the right reason! X


----------



## garfie

DAISY - When it's time for me to test (a long while yet) you can't hide in my shower as I don't have one, just a bath big enough for two :winkwink:

CREATIVE - Sure you will be okay don't be nervous, try and take it easy hun :hugs:

SMYTH - I really hope tomorrow is good news for you hun but if symptoms are disappearing it doesn't sound good or a least that was the case for me lots of :dust:

MELLY BELLY - Hi I'm Garfie and quite new here although I've stalked this thread since the beginning and know these girls better than my neighbours :hi:

:hugs:

X


----------



## happyh29

Smyth as long as those numbers keep going up its a good thing. You will be fine i'm totally convinced.


Daisy.....i'm more nervous about your rest than I was when I did my hpt! Ha ha. Seriously though I have a good feeling for you and have all my fingers and toes crossed and so does bump

Creative.....any sickness symptoms yet? 

X x x


----------



## smythdm

Yup, symptoms have been disappearing and I just don't feel pregnant anymore. Its hard to explain...

I've been really crampy today too - so maybe everything is starting now :(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

smythdm said:


> Yup, symptoms have been disappearing and I just don't feel pregnant anymore. Its hard to explain...
> 
> I've been really crampy today too - so maybe everything is starting now :(

Oh hun, I really hope not! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy, I love that your bean has everything crossed too. Adorable. 

Smyth... I hope not.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi there everyone
There is SO much going on right now!

Creative preggypants! I am watching you everyday to see how you're doing.
:thumbup:

Smyth- I am SO sorry you're going through this. It IS heartbreaking.:cry: I do pray things keep going and little bean snuggles in so that you get a spurt of high numbers. You're gonna be okay hun. No matter what, you'll be okay.:hugs:

Tinkerbellsie-I am on tender-hooks here waiting for that BFP. If it helps, I tested a BIG FAT NEGATIVE when AF was about 3 days late... plus I had cramping. Then a week later... BFP. It didn't work out for me but this could just be your lucky bean!:shrug:

AFM: AF is FINALLY tapering off. It was the longest and heaviest AF ever although a very red one (tmi) which I hear is healthier so I am hopeful they cleaned me out a bit!
My friend at work just told me she's going to start trying. She's 23 and newly married. I am now wrestling with how I feel about that. I thought I was doing well but I can't face a growing belly in my face EVERY DAY can I? I need lots of prayer! Sometimes I subconsciously think that the more people with babies, the less babies for me... silly I know! 

Keep the news coming!

PS: The competition winnings baby shower was fine. Except we sat next to 2 teenagers, neither married, neither with their partners for long, both pregnant.:dohh: One was bragging she was drunk the night before and the other was describing how she'll never touch a diaper... It got me REALLY frustrated!:growlmad: My friend was lovely and considerate tho. I had a great time :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> Hi there everyone
> There is SO much going on right now!
> 
> Creative preggypants! I am watching you everyday to see how you're doing.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Smyth- I am SO sorry you're going through this. It IS heartbreaking.:cry: I do pray things keep going and little bean snuggles in so that you get a spurt of high numbers. You're gonna be okay hun. No matter what, you'll be okay.:hugs:
> 
> Tinkerbellsie-I am on tender-hooks here waiting for that BFP. If it helps, I tested a BIG FAT NEGATIVE when AF was about 3 days late... plus I had cramping. Then a week later... BFP. It didn't work out for me but this could just be your lucky bean!:shrug:
> 
> AFM: AF is FINALLY tapering off. It was the longest and heaviest AF ever although a very red one (tmi) which I hear is healthier so I am hopeful they cleaned me out a bit!
> My friend at work just told me she's going to start trying. She's 23 and newly married. I am now wrestling with how I feel about that. I thought I was doing well but I can't face a growing belly in my face EVERY DAY can I? I need lots of prayer! Sometimes I subconsciously think that the more people with babies, the less babies for me... silly I know!
> 
> Keep the news coming!
> 
> PS: The competition winnings baby shower was fine. Except we sat next to 2 teenagers, neither married, neither with their partners for long, both pregnant.:dohh: One was bragging she was drunk the night before and the other was describing how she'll never touch a diaper... It got me REALLY frustrated!:growlmad: My friend was lovely and considerate tho. I had a great time :)
> 
> How is everyone else doing?



hopeful i know exactly how you feel one of my closest work friends just announced shes expecting! its going to be tough :cry: im now the only one there without children, and all they talk about is their duties as a mother etc :shrug: still i know someday itll be my turn :happydance: xx

smyth, fingers crossed for u today:hugs:x

daisy, two more sleeps!!!!!!!!!!x

tink, hope to see you with that bfp soon!x


----------



## garfie

TINKER - No :witch:allowed
No :witch:allowed
No :witch:allowed

HOPEFUL - You will have your good days and your not so good days. I wanted to talk about my m/c and I hated it when people didn't mention my m/c or gave a little cough instead of saying the word. I found it easier to talk rather than keep it bottled up.

Glad your af is coming to an end the first one you think will never stop, but our bodies are amazing things and so are our minds you will get better and stronger it takes time so be kind to yourself :hugs:

SMYTH - I hope today you have had some good news hun although I found it hard to explain about the symptoms disappearing when it was happening to me. Hopefully your little viva bean is just slower getting off the starting block :hugs:

Glad the baby shower was fine, it just seems so unfair when all of us ladies who can give a baby a nice decent home with enough love to go around the world a million times over. It seems when you are ttc the wrong kind of ladies end up as mums, I'm sure you all know the kind I mean.:winkwink:

CREATIVE - How are you today?

DAISY - Two more days till test time woohoo, how are you feeling today?

AFM - CD12 and still HIGH on the monitor.

:hugs:

X


----------



## ttc_lolly

smythdm I hope everything goes ok today :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

I caved and tested. Bfn.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww Daisy :hugs: you're naughty! You aren't out yet hun, and your temps from yesterday and today looks great x


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm on progesterone. That's why. Pretty rare to get a bfn at 13 dpo and be pregnant with anything sticky. Going to test again tomorrow, then stop progesterone.


----------



## garfie

DAISY - Well done for waiting this long - I would have tested way earlier :wacko: Shame it was a bfn but still very early days and your temps are looking mighty fine :dust: :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DaisyQ

It's not early days. I test tomorrow, and if still bfn, then stop taking progesterone to bring on AF. High temp is from progesterone. I appreciate you all trying to keep hope alive, but it's over, pretty much. Unlikely a bfn at 13 dpo will turn into a bfp in 24 hours.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

DaisyQ said:


> It's not early days. I test tomorrow, and if still bfn, then stop taking progesterone to bring on AF. High temp is from progesterone. I appreciate you all trying to keep hope alive, but it's over, pretty much. Unlikely a bfn at 13 dpo will turn into a bfp in 24 hours.

Aww Daisy I really hope that's not the case :hugs: Even if say you were pregnant but it wasn't showing up, would stopping the progesterone still being on af? Sorry just curious. Really hope there is a nice surprise for you in the morning xx Keeping my fingers crossed 

Good luck today Smythdm- will be thinking of you :hugs:

Garfie hopefully your peak is around the corner! :happydance: Thanks for chanting with me!!

Thanks Hopeful and Chicky for your positive thoughts..

Chicky it will be your turn soon hun, it has to be... and Hopeful I hope you get your miracle very soon xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

I think it depends on my natural progesterone level. If I were pregnant, and it was high, then stopping the progesterone suppositories might not trigger AF. But if my natural progesterone is marginal, the drop in progesterone from stopping the suppositories would most likely trigger AF, even if pregnant. 

Just spoke to my nurse. She said that the doctor told me to test too early, and to wait until Saturday to test again, and then stop the endometrin. And so it continues. Annoying. :hissy:


----------



## garfie

DAISY - Was it to early to test or not now I'm confused :wacko: So lord knows how you must be feeling :hugs: from across the water.

Hope Saturday brings you a big FAT :bfp: Are they doing more blood tests or are they waiting to see what Saturday brings?

TINKER - Hope my PEAK is round the corner too - it's a pleasure chanting with you No :witch: allowed :rofl:

:hugs:

X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Daisy :hugs2: Your temps are higher right now than they were at this same time last month...its hard to see the pattern because you were not temping for the last few days but that was a very nice temp rise from yesterday. I had one if you remember right and I think that is when I implanted, tested 3 days later and got a bfn and then on the 4th day a VERY faint +. You don't know hun...I'm not trying to get your hopes up but there is still a chance. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Garfie, nurse said to wait until Saturday, and test again. So yes, two days too early. 

Thanks creative, I just think I'm having flukey high temps from Clomid and progesterone, which is why I had stopped temping during the LP. I think it's just very unlikely to gave implanted so late, and if that the case, I'll be stopping progesterone in 2 days, so unlikely to get a bfp before then. :shrug: It is what it is. NOT looking forward to the tww during IVF - it will be unbearable.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Aww Daisy 
I know the waiting is TORTURE!

Tink, when are you testing? 

Creative, how are you feeling?

Garfie, I'm hoping for your peak too. When I would get my Peaks, I'd squeel and victory dance around the house...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am feeling good hopeful, thank you! I still do not feel pregnant...which is slightly worry some.


----------



## ttc_lolly

Well I'm still hoping you're body proves you wrong Daisy! My friend on here got BFN's all the way until she was 16DPO and then finally got her BFP. I hope you're not too disheartened :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Don't worry that feeling will come :flower: Especially when the tiredness kicks in, happy and healthy 9 months x x x 





1cre8tivgrl said:


> I am feeling good hopeful, thank you! I still do not feel pregnant...which is slightly worry some.


----------



## DaisyQ

ttc_lolly said:


> Well I'm still hoping you're body proves you wrong Daisy! My friend on here got BFN's all the way until she was 16DPO and then finally got her BFP. I hope you're not too disheartened :hugs:

And is the pregnancy viable (so far)? I only ask because a lot of times late BFPs end up as MCs... or so it seems.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hopeful I am testing daily atm... Its costing a fortune and ending in disappointment xx


----------



## smythdm

Just heard from the RE - not good news sadly, my beta levels dropped significantly, so it looks like this pregnancy is not going to work out. Shockingly, I feel better knowing that than being in the crazy limbo of the last few weeks. 

Maybe I haven't fully processed it, or maybe I spent so much time preparing for it that its making it easier, but I'm ok for now. I know all the "good" news associated with this - and its actually making me feel better, instead of worse. Its actually good that my betas dropped significantly and quickly - because at this point, I need to look forward to what happens next. I'll get to have an actual consultation with the RE, when we look at my HSG, the SA, etc and come up with an actual plan of action (I see a lot of progesterone in my future). 

I am nervous for what will happen during the mc and what that will be like for me, but am focused on the future. Even though the monitoring (or the waiting) was awful, I'm glad I knew early. I can't thank you all enough for your support, and I'm looking forward to joining you all again in the crazy world of TTC.


----------



## chicky160

smythdm said:


> Just heard from the RE - not good news sadly, my beta levels dropped significantly, so it looks like this pregnancy is not going to work out. Shockingly, I feel better knowing that than being in the crazy limbo of the last few weeks.
> 
> Maybe I haven't fully processed it, or maybe I spent so much time preparing for it that its making it easier, but I'm ok for now. I know all the "good" news associated with this - and its actually making me feel better, instead of worse. Its actually good that my betas dropped significantly and quickly - because at this point, I need to look forward to what happens next. I'll get to have an actual consultation with the RE, when we look at my HSG, the SA, etc and come up with an actual plan of action (I see a lot of progesterone in my future).
> 
> I am nervous for what will happen during the mc and what that will be like for me, but am focused on the future. Even though the monitoring (or the waiting) was awful, I'm glad I knew early. I can't thank you all enough for your support, and I'm looking forward to joining you all again in the crazy world of TTC.



:hugs: and lots of love smyth xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh Smyth... I'm SO sorry. I really do know how you feel and I'm so happy to see you looking to the positive side. Sometimes the silver lining is well hidden. 

I am hoping for happy miracle soon too. My friend who has been actively trying for two years just told me she is expecting. I am THRILLED for her and also see this as a message of hope for me :)

Hang in there all of you still waiting...


----------



## garfie

SMYTH - I have rewrote this out so many times and in the end all I can say is I'm so sorry hun for what you are going through :hugs:

X


----------



## ttc_lolly

DaisyQ said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm still hoping you're body proves you wrong Daisy! My friend on here got BFN's all the way until she was 16DPO and then finally got her BFP. I hope you're not too disheartened :hugs:
> 
> And is the pregnancy viable (so far)? I only ask because a lot of times late BFPs end up as MCs... or so it seems.Click to expand...

She just celebrated the baby's viability by getting to 24 weeks gestation yesterday! 



smythdm said:


> Just heard from the RE - not good news sadly, my beta levels dropped significantly, so it looks like this pregnancy is not going to work out. Shockingly, I feel better knowing that than being in the crazy limbo of the last few weeks.
> 
> Maybe I haven't fully processed it, or maybe I spent so much time preparing for it that its making it easier, but I'm ok for now. I know all the "good" news associated with this - and its actually making me feel better, instead of worse. Its actually good that my betas dropped significantly and quickly - because at this point, I need to look forward to what happens next. I'll get to have an actual consultation with the RE, when we look at my HSG, the SA, etc and come up with an actual plan of action (I see a lot of progesterone in my future).
> 
> I am nervous for what will happen during the mc and what that will be like for me, but am focused on the future. Even though the monitoring (or the waiting) was awful, I'm glad I knew early. I can't thank you all enough for your support, and I'm looking forward to joining you all again in the crazy world of TTC.

Oh smyth, I'm so sad to hear this. You will soon get your forever baby hun, I know it :hugs: thinking of you x


----------



## jchic

Smyth,

I am so sorry....know that all my love, thoughts and prayers are with you. Stay strong and we are here for support. You will have a little bean that sticks, dont you worry....I am glad that you will be getting the attention you deserve from your RE. xxoo


----------



## chicky160

Ladies, I have a happy story that may or may not give us all a bit of hope for our futures! 

So bumped into an old client of mine today, she was ttc 10 yrs. saved enough pennies for 1 round of ivf and got her bfp first time! Is now a very proud mummy to 2 beautiful 11 month old twin girls. It gets better! She is now 16 weeks pg with a naturally conceived (hopefully boy according to her hubby to even things out) baby! There is hope and it will happen for all of us! Xxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs::hugs:Smyth:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Smyth- so sorry :hugs: :hugs:

Chicky that is a lovely story xx


----------



## jchic

Chicky - great story!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Smyth :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Smyth :hugs: I am so sorry hun. It is better knowing I agree. Statistics show that your very fertile after a mc so praying this next one is a sticky one :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Smyth, so so sorry. I am glad that you are taking it in stride as much as you can. FX for a quick rebound BFP. It does seem that getting pregnant one time seems to prime your body to do so again. Glad you are now under the care of an expert. :hugs:

Chicky, great story, thank you for sharing. :flower:


----------



## happyh29

Smyth i'm so sorry, I don't know what to say apart from we are here for you. Good bless, you have such a brilliant attitude x x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mrs B - Fantastic bump in your avatar! I don't think I was that big on my due date!


----------



## smythdm

:flower: Thanks for all the support ladies!! I feel like all I do is hit the "thanks" button!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

ttc_lolly said:


> Mrs B - Fantastic bump in your avatar! I don't think I was that big on my due date!

Ridiculous isn't it!!! I must admit its mostly flab tho x


----------



## garfie

MRS B - Lovely pic hun :baby: growing nicely :flower:

SMYTH - Hows things today hun, any change? :hugs:

CHICKY - Lovely story - gives us all some hope :thumbup:

CREATIVE/TINKER/DAISY - How are you ladies doing today?:happydance:

AFM - I got a PEAK on my monitor this morning woohoo waiting for hubby to wake up now!!:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Bleeding has started again (spotting) so now think it is a matter of time before AF is here in full.. I am even more devastated this time as I was SO sure this was it. :cry:


----------



## garfie

TINKER - Aw hun - had everything crossed for you too. You're still not out yet not until the :witch: comes full force. If she does (and I hope she doesn't) we will have to chant LOUDER.:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay for a peak! 

Might ask for a beta today.


----------



## Amberly

Smith- I'm so sorry! When I had mine people treated me like it shouldn't have been a hard thing when it is very hard to go through. People might make you feel like you shouldn't be sad. But I'm saying its ok and you can vent if you want/need to.

Daisy Q- You are a genius!! You were right I guess since my last m/c my cycles have decided to go from being 28 days long to 33/34 days long. I just got my peak today too!!

Sorry I have been MIA. I just really don't have much to say. But I do read what is going on with everyone. BABY DUST TO EVERYONE!!!!!!:dust:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Garfie :hugs:

Only has spotting, and nothing in last 4hours or so... but I think it will probably do what it did last month and appear tomorrow.. which puts me on a perfect 28 day cycle... If I'm not pregnant (which I doubt now) then I would like to know today rather than later as I want a drink!! :haha: I am feeling very sorry for myself!! 

Enjoy the peak!!

Daisy- good luck for today... let me know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Its now red flow though still not heavy. I think hope had already gone earlier, so hopefully won't be upset too much further :'(


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Its now red flow though still not heavy. I think hope had already gone earlier, so hopefully won't be upset too much further :'(

:hugs: x


----------



## garfie

TINKER - Damn the :witch: (LOUDER chants next month) if no :bfp: Do you usually spot heavy?

Enjoy the PEAK - Ha gotta bloody catch him first - he was asleep, then was called into work now on a night shift :wacko:

Maybe we might get a chance tomorrow when he comes in he'll be awake and I'll be :sleep: (hope it's not to late) :dohh:

AMBERLEY - Hi I'm Garfie and quite new here (though I've stalked these ladies from the beginning) :winkwink: Hope you enjoyed your PEAK more than me :cry:

DAISY - Did you ask for your beta - how did you get on :flower:

SMYTH/HOPEFUL - Still in my thoughts.

:hugs:

X


----------



## DaisyQ

I went in for a beta late, and i won't get the results until tomorrow. I'll try to update but will be in Turks and Caicos, so not sure of my internt access. If you hear nothing, it was a bfn, and I'll be back on bnb in a week.


----------



## chicky160

DaisyQ said:


> I went in for a beta late, and i won't get the results until tomorrow. I'll try to update but will be in Turks and Caicos, so not sure of my internt access. If you hear nothing, it was a bfn, and I'll be back on bnb in a week.



have a fantastic time! bring us back a stick of rock! (ooh i bet that hasa totally different meaning over your way!) we will miss you :winkwink: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie- I don't really know re: spotting as not had it until last 2 cycles.. It got heavier and heavier lastt month :(

Good luck catching your hubby!! Xx

Good luck Daisy- have an amazing holiday xxx

Thanks for the hug chicky xx

Smyth hope you are holding up ok :hugs: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

chicky160 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> I went in for a beta late, and i won't get the results until tomorrow. I'll try to update but will be in Turks and Caicos, so not sure of my internt access. If you hear nothing, it was a bfn, and I'll be back on bnb in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> have a fantastic time! bring us back a stick of rock! (ooh i bet that hasa totally different meaning over your way!) we will miss you :winkwink: xClick to expand...

She's off to the Caribbean and you want a stick of rock!?!? :rofl:


----------



## happyh29

Smyth hon when you have your little baby in your arms all this will seem a distant memory. I hope your feeling better and still positive. 

Mrs b that's one awesome bump! Mines not big but I have put on weight ask over and not just my tummy.

Still not feeling flutters or kicks so I am looking forward to this Monday as I have my scan. I'm nervous but want to know what's going on.

Have a lovely holiday daisy, good luck with the beta x x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Will you be finding out the sex happy? Try not to worry about not feeling baby yet. I didn't feel anything with DD until I was around 22 weeks I think :flower:


----------



## chicky160

ttc_lolly said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> I went in for a beta late, and i won't get the results until tomorrow. I'll try to update but will be in Turks and Caicos, so not sure of my internt access. If you hear nothing, it was a bfn, and I'll be back on bnb in a week.
> 
> 
> 
> have a fantastic time! bring us back a stick of rock! (ooh i bet that hasa totally different meaning over your way!) we will miss you :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> She's off to the Caribbean and you want a stick of rock!?!? :rofl:Click to expand...



Yes! One made of diamonds!! X;) x


----------



## happyh29

Hey ttc, thanks for that reassurance. I think I may have a posterior placenta or at least I hope that's the reason I can't feel anything.


Nope I don't want to know the babies gender, its very personal but I think as its my first its more special not to know and get a surprise. . . . But hubby would love to know ha ha .

How are you doing? Much sickness ect? X x


----------



## ttc_lolly

chicky160 said:


> She's off to the Caribbean and you want a stick of rock!?!? :rofl:



Yes! One made of diamonds!! X;) x[/QUOTE]

Haha good choice! x



happyh29 said:


> Hey ttc, thanks for that reassurance. I think I may have a posterior placenta or at least I hope that's the reason I can't feel anything.
> 
> 
> Nope I don't want to know the babies gender, its very personal but I think as its my first its more special not to know and get a surprise. . . . But hubby would love to know ha ha .
> 
> How are you doing? Much sickness ect? X x

I'm fine thank you :) No MS at all, but I didn't have any with DD either so hoping luck's on my side again! x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ttc_lolly said:


> Will you be finding out the sex happy? Try not to worry about not feeling baby yet. I didn't feel anything with DD until I was around 22 weeks I think :flower:

You feel the 2nd one much sooner! I felt B at 17 weeks and K at 13!! :)


----------



## smythdm

Thanks guys - still hanging in here waiting for it to happen (which it will, levels have dropped again). I'm doing ok really - I've got my really really bad moments, but there are less of them. Now I just want everything to happen so that we can try again. 

Have been enjoying coffee, wine, sushi, and soda this weekend - but I gotta say that it doesn't taste nearly as good when you wish you werent drinking/eating it!


----------



## garfie

SMYTH - Hun you will have good and bad days it takes time and certain things might trigger your thoughts off again its only natural - yesterday was a bad day for me as we are nearing the time I found out I was pregnant last year to loose it shortly after :cry: I think the being in limbo is the hardest thing, at least the levels are coming down. Sushi mmmmm not had that for a long time :haha:

CHICKY - :rofl:

HAPPY - Woohoo to no MS I got one whole day of being sick with both my boys and that was bad enough - what I would give to have that again :winkwink:

TINKER - What's happening?:flower:

DAISY - You're probably having to much of a good time to read this - but I hope your beta went well and you are having a fabby holiday.:happydance:

AFM - CD15 - Fairly sure I ovulated now in the dreaded 2WW.

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

All the best for this cycle Garfie :dust:

:witch: is def here, full flow by last night so on cd2 on cbfm...4 days until I start poas!! :haha:


----------



## ttc_lolly

1cre8tivgrl said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Will you be finding out the sex happy? Try not to worry about not feeling baby yet. I didn't feel anything with DD until I was around 22 weeks I think :flower:
> 
> You feel the 2nd one much sooner! I felt B at 17 weeks and K at 13!! :)Click to expand...

Yes I heard that!! I can't wait, although as silly as it sounds, I have forgotten what it feels like :dohh: so now worried I'm not going to know when it does happen!


----------



## Mrs.B.

happyh29 said:


> Smyth hon when you have your little baby in your arms all this will seem a distant memory. I hope your feeling better and still positive.
> 
> Mrs b that's one awesome bump! Mines not big but I have put on weight ask over and not just my tummy.
> 
> Still not feeling flutters or kicks so I am looking forward to this Monday as I have my scan. I'm nervous but want to know what's going on.
> 
> Have a lovely holiday daisy, good luck with the beta x x

Thank you! It's mostly flab tho, but it's all out front, hope it hardens up soon its making it so difficult to find clothes I feel and look comfortable in. 

Good luck with your scan!! Will you share your photos with us? Xx


----------



## DaisyQ

:hi: from Turks & Caicos! 

What the heck is a stick of rock??? :rofl:

It's beautiful here. Sadly beta was negative. Just waiting on AF now. She should show tomorrow. Will be moving on to IVF. Excited, nervous and scared.


----------



## chicky160

DaisyQ said:


> :hi: from Turks & Caicos!
> 
> What the heck is a stick of rock??? :rofl:
> 
> It's beautiful here. Sadly beta was negative. Just waiting on AF now. She should show tomorrow. Will be moving on to IVF. Excited, nervous and scared.



lol a stick of rock is something you can get in any seaside town in the uk, its basically a stick made of sugar like a boiled sweet but chewy in the middle crunchy on the outside and it comes in all different colours and flavours like mint, cider, liquorice, fruity. you have to try it! its tradition whenever someones goes to the seaside you bring back sticks of rock! il tell you what when you get that bfp il send you one :happydance: hope you are having a fantastic time! ans sorry about the test but onto bigger and better things for you mrs daisy xxxx


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - MMMM rock is so yummy! Have you tried Edinburgh rock that just melts in your mouth :wacko:

DAISY - Sorry to hear about your beta :flower: glad you're having a good time bet it's a lot better than the weather here - rain, rain and more rain :haha:

SMYTH - Still thinking of you :flower:

HAPPY - Is it today your scan? - ooh you must be soooooo excited :happydance:

TINKER - Only 3 more days :haha:

AFM - I'm 3 DPO and in the dreaded 2WW wait - although I don't hold out much hope this month as I only had a very short surge and hubby was MIA. :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - MMMM rock is so yummy! Have you tried Edinburgh rock that just melts in your mouth :wacko:
> 
> DAISY - Sorry to hear about your beta :flower: glad you're having a good time bet it's a lot better than the weather here - rain, rain and more rain :haha:
> 
> SMYTH - Still thinking of you :flower:
> 
> HAPPY - Is it today your scan? - ooh you must be soooooo excited :happydance:
> 
> TINKER - Only 3 more days :haha:
> 
> AFM - I'm 3 DPO and in the dreaded 2WW wait - although I don't hold out much hope this month as I only had a very short surge and hubby was MIA. :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




Nope but now I wanna!!!! God I wish I didn't live at the furthest point from the sea in the whole of the uk! I don't want I NEED some ! Lol x

Mmmmmm melts in your mouth, I've off to find someone who's going to Edinburgh, might stalk the airport! X


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - You know the deal get your :bfp: and i'll send you some! (my family is Scottish - so was practically brought up on the stuff :rofl:)

We've all got to get our :bfp: now with all these incentives flying around :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DaisyQ

You guys are so funny :haha:


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - You know the deal get your :bfp: and i'll send you some! (my family is Scottish - so was practically brought up on the stuff :rofl:)
> 
> We've all got to get our :bfp: now with all these incentives flying around :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




Holy crap ! That's a deal! :happydance: xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

wonders if it is like our rock candy?? But its not chewy in the middle...you've peaked my curiousity...I need one!! :haha:


----------



## chicky160

1cre8tivgrl said:


> wonders if it is like our rock candy?? But its not chewy in the middle...you've peaked my curiousity...I need one!! :haha:


ooh im going to google it and will let you know!


----------



## chicky160

chicky160 said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> wonders if it is like our rock candy?? But its not chewy in the middle...you've peaked my curiousity...I need one!! :haha:
> 
> 
> ooh im going to google it and will let you know!Click to expand...



nope, dont think so:shrug: a sick of rock is white in the middle and if for eg its from blackpool it will say blackpool rock all the way through! minty flavour.. then it has a shiny coating, my favourite is rainbow coloured which tastes fruity, it about 2cm wide or if your greedy you can get massive ones! and about 6in long, or you can get them in the shape of a dummy! soooooo cool. ooh and when i was at the coast last time i saw candied blood! lol in a blood bag and everything! didnt try it thou lol xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mmmm...I love anything mint flavored! Sounds delish!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Mmmm I want some rock now :brat:

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_QFtTZs6AfTw/TJowTQL2-SI/AAAAAAAACCk/zMUXMruWTD0/s1600/SSL22156.JPG


----------



## chicky160

ttc_lolly said:


> Mmmm I want some rock now :brat:
> 
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_QFtTZs6AfTw/TJowTQL2-SI/AAAAAAAACCk/zMUXMruWTD0/s1600/SSL22156.JPG



Yeah baby that's the stuff!!! Lol x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooh that looks yummy!!! So who's mailing me some? :rofl:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahaha chicky :rofl: where in Beds are you btw?

Rhonda, I'm no where near the seaside at the moment unfortunately but we are going later on this year so if I remember I shall definitely buy some and send one over! Everyone needs to experience sticks of rock :lol:


----------



## chicky160

ttc_lolly said:


> Hahaha chicky :rofl: where in Beds are you btw?
> 
> Rhonda, I'm no where near the seaside at the moment unfortunately but we are going later on this year so if I remember I shall definitely buy some and send one over! Everyone needs to experience sticks of rock :lol:


Little village called eggington. I say little because it's literally a road! With a few houses, some say ideal I say a bit boring :shrug: we do have a cracking Indian restaurant thou :happydance: our nearest town is Leighton buzzard, about 10 miles outside Milton Keynes xxx


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies! Just checking in, how is everyone?

Mrs B - Nice bump there girl! WOOHOO!

AFM - having surgery on 5/21 to remove the endo and then straight to IVF when I get AF after that, so probably around June 10th or so. SUPER excited and HOPEFUL! 

Pray we all get our little bundles soon :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

chicky - don't think you're too far from me then! I am in the fabulous Hemel :wacko: LOL!

jchic - very exciting! I hope it comes around fast for you :)


----------



## chicky160

ttc_lolly said:


> chicky - don't think you're too far from me then! I am in the fabulous Hemel :wacko: LOL!
> 
> jchic - very exciting! I hope it comes around fast for you :)


Omg I shop there all the time! Don't ya just love primark!!! Lol. 


Jchic that's so exciting! Can't wait for you to start so we can all celebrate when you get your bfp!!!!! X


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies,

had my 20 week scan today, all looks well. we didnt want to know gender so the lady spent ages showing us all the limbs and joints. We had a consultant surgeon training to use the machine sat in with us so we got two scans so he could practise :))

i had no obvious soft markers for downs - which doenst rule it out but its a good sign. alo my placenta is forward facing so that explains why i dont feel anything at all 

lots of love and good luck everyone
xxx


ps - i was at whitby yesterday as ots close to me and i was going to bu som erock after reading this lol!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

happyh29 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> had my 20 week scan today, all looks well. we didnt want to know gender so the lady spent ages showing us all the limbs and joints. We had a consultant surgeon training to use the machine sat in with us so we got two scans so he could practise :))
> 
> i had no obvious soft markers for downs - which doenst rule it out but its a good sign. alo my placenta is forward facing so that explains why i dont feel anything at all
> 
> lots of love and good luck everyone
> xxx
> 
> 
> ps - i was at whitby yesterday as ots close to me and i was going to bu som erock after reading this lol!!!

Glad all looks well Happy :)


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey everyone, it sounds like everyone id moving forward in some way which makes me super happy!

Happy-YAY! for your scan. I'm thrilled baby seems snug and happy and healthy in there

Creative- Symptoms yet? Sounds like you're a lucky one for not feeling yucky!

Garfie-how you doing hon? In the 2ww yet?

Mrs B -your bump is adorable! I love it! I have bump-envy!

AFM: I am not using CBFM this month and it feels awful. AF is gone and I have no idea what to expect! No clue on length of cycle or when I'll ovulate at all! I just had a friend for coffee and she prayed so beautifully for me. Between her tears she prayed for a baby for us and prayed through each stage -that I would have a lucky left, get a sticky bean, have a big belly, feel baby kick, birth safely etc...

It has given me such joy and hope! I pray the same for all of you!


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulhoney said:


> Hey everyone, it sounds like everyone id moving forward in some way which makes me super happy!
> 
> Happy-YAY! for your scan. I'm thrilled baby seems snug and happy and healthy in there
> 
> Creative- Symptoms yet? Sounds like you're a lucky one for not feeling yucky!
> 
> Garfie-how you doing hon? In the 2ww yet?
> 
> Mrs B -your bump is adorable! I love it! I have bump-envy!
> 
> AFM: I am not using CBFM this month and it feels awful. AF is gone and I have no idea what to expect! No clue on length of cycle or when I'll ovulate at all! I just had a friend for coffee and she prayed so beautifully for me. Between her tears she prayed for a baby for us and prayed through each stage -that I would have a lucky left, get a sticky bean, have a big belly, feel baby kick, birth safely etc...
> 
> It has given me such joy and hope! I pray the same for all of you!

Haha thanks! It really is more impressive in photos then every day life :haha:

Hope your and you friends prayers come true :winkwink:


----------



## NYChick

Hello ladies,
I wonder if you could tell me if the monitor can confirm the date ovulation occurred on.
From what I can readm it predict but doesn't confirm.
Is this right?
Have you used the digital tests? if so can you also tell me what the difference is as a user - not their marketing talks? It is a lot of money if it gives you the same information.


----------



## DaisyQ

Nychic, it predicts, but does not confirm ovulation. The only thing that can confirm ovulation is charting, a progesterone test at 7 dpo, or an ultrasound. 

It gives you a little more info than a opk. It gives you "high" fertility readings when your estrogen surge is detected, which usually preceeds your LH surge. So you have more forewarning that ovulation is close at hand, and can bd accordingly.


----------



## chicky160

happyh29 said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> had my 20 week scan today, all looks well. we didnt want to know gender so the lady spent ages showing us all the limbs and joints. We had a consultant surgeon training to use the machine sat in with us so we got two scans so he could practise :))
> 
> i had no obvious soft markers for downs - which doenst rule it out but its a good sign. alo my placenta is forward facing so that explains why i dont feel anything at all
> 
> lots of love and good luck everyone
> xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps - i was at whitby yesterday as ots close to me and i was going to bu som erock after reading this lol!!!



congrtas on your scan happy, cant wait to see a pic!!! :happydance:

im so jealous! you could get rock pretty much whenever you like!!!:happydance:

daisy: hope you are still having a fab time!

mrs b: your bump is beautiful

how is everyone else?


afm: what the hell is going on with my temps? think my thermometer is broken? x


----------



## garfie

JCHIC- Hi hun are you have a laproscopy to remove the end? - I've had one just before I fell pregnant with my eldest - it must have cleared the tubes or something. I also heard good reports after the laser procedure as well (that's less invasive) and then onto IVF wow before you know you will have that little :baby: 

HAPPY - Glad your scan went okay - great news about their being no soft marker too. Can't wait to see the pic :happydance:

HOPEFUL - What helped me was talking about how I felt and of course I did bucket loads of crying. Nice that your friend said some prayers (that's not really me though I remember trying to bargain with him at the time) I am glad you are getting comfort.:flower:

NYCHICK - :hi:I'm Garfie and fairly new to this thread (though I have stalked the ladies from the beginning) :haha: 

DAISY - How's your holiday going? Hope you're having lots and lots of fun!

CHICKY - I live out in the country moved from a bustling city (it's strange not even a corner shop in sight never mind a lovely Indian restaurant) :haha: What's this about your temperatures? they looked good to me last time I checked are they not going up and up? 

AFM - FF pushed my ovulation back by one day - which as you all know hubby was MIA so that makes it 4 days before (so probably not my turn this month) :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:



> JCHIC- Hi hun are you have a laproscopy to remove the end? - I've had one just before I fell pregnant with my eldest - it must have cleared the tubes or something. I also heard good reports after the laser procedure as well (that's less invasive) and then onto IVF wow before you know you will have that little :baby:
> 
> HAPPY - Glad your scan went okay - great news about their being no soft marker too. Can't wait to see the pic :happydance:
> 
> HOPEFUL - What helped me was talking about how I felt and of course I did bucket loads of crying. Nice that your friend said some prayers (that's not really me though I remember trying to bargain with him at the time) I am glad you are getting comfort.:flower:
> 
> NYCHICK - :hi:I'm Garfie and fairly new to this thread (though I have stalked the ladies from the beginning) :haha:
> 
> DAISY - How's your holiday going? Hope you're having lots and lots of fun!
> 
> CHICKY - I live out in the country moved from a bustling city (it's strange not even a corner shop in sight never mind a lovely Indian restaurant) :haha: What's this about your temperatures? they looked good to me last time I checked are they not going up and up?
> 
> AFM - FF pushed my ovulation back by one day - which as you all know hubby was MIA so that makes it 4 days before (so probably not my turn this month) :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


It's more of an old pub they've converted into an Indian , and that's it lol. If we need milk it's either a walk across a couple of fields to the farm shop or.... Well come to think of it my neighbour has cows! Hmmm ;) anyway yes it is but is it strange it just keeps going up? With no dips? Im fairly new to temping, :shrug:

Love chicky x


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - We have lots of farms near us and they leave there fruit and veg out - you just take what you want and leave some money in a pot still getting used to that :haha:

How long is your LP (14 days)? It's a good sign that your temps are up and they are quite high compared to mine - you had a very very small dip on 5DPO. So the million dollar question when are you planning on doing a :test: I think I will test Monday - but I don't hold out much hope for me :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - We have lots of farms near us and they leave there fruit and veg out - you just take what you want and leave some money in a pot still getting used to that :haha:
> 
> How long is your LP (14 days)? It's a good sign that your temps are up and they are quite high compared to mine - you had a very very small dip on 5DPO. So the million dollar question when are you planning on doing a :test: I think I will test Monday - but I don't hold out much hope for me :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Oh how cute! It's nice they are so trusting! Our farm shop is mega expensive, lovely but probably at least double the cost of supermarkets lol x

And I'm not sure, you know what I think I have some in my stash! Just for shits and giggles might do one now! Lol x


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Remember it's still very early :haha: but wish you all the luck in the world - I might have to stock up on that rock :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - Remember it's still very early :haha: but wish you all the luck in the world - I might have to stock up on that rock :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Haha bfn. Obviously lol. Dear me I can't believe I just did that! Mind you I've been dying to poas since 1dpo so glad it's out of my system! Xxx


----------



## garfie

:rofl: OOOh Chicky you really are nawty - wait until the other ladies see. Well at least you got it out of your system :haha:

I would put my O chart up for you all to see but I don't know how too and if it's anything to technical I won't be able too :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> :rofl: OOOh Chicky you really are nawty - wait until the other ladies see. Well at least you got it out of your system :haha:
> 
> I would put my O chart up for you all to see but I don't know how too and if it's anything to technical I won't be able too :dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




We won't tell them garfie we will keep it our little secret ;) lol. Ok I think I know this one, at the top right of ff page there's a sharing tab, now in the drop down menu is a tab which says something like share charts? Anyway it'll give you a link and you copy and paste it into your siggy. I think creative showed me how to do it. So if u pop back a few pages it should still be there. I'm rubbish on computers but even I found it quite easy. Do it do it!!! :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Darn it just posted and the lappy ate it! :growlmad:

I was going to say I will keep it QUIET but somehow I reckon they will find out, nothing is secret on this thread :winkwink:

I just tried to sort out FF and it won't let me :cry: is it because I'm not a fully fledged member or something?

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - Darn it just posted and the lappy ate it! :growlmad:
> 
> I was going to say I will keep it QUIET but somehow I reckon they will find out, nothing is secret on this thread :winkwink:
> 
> I just tried to sort out FF and it won't let me :cry: is it because I'm not a fully fledged member or something?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Oh :shrug: I have no idea? Im pretty sure I did it when I was on my free trial x


----------



## DaisyQ

Chicky, those temps look great! Give it a few more days. Wait until 12 dpo if you can 

Happy, awesome news about your scan. 

Hopeful, hoping for a quick rebound bfp for you. 

Garfie, having a good time. Weather is cloudy though, but it's still nice to be away. Will be doing a snorkeling excursion today.


----------



## chicky160

DaisyQ said:


> Chicky, those temps look great! Give it a few more days. Wait until 12 dpo if you can
> 
> Happy, awesome news about your scan.
> 
> Hopeful, hoping for a quick rebound bfp for you.
> 
> Garfie, having a good time. Weather is cloudy though, but it's still nice to be away. Will be doing a snorkeling excursion today.



Lol well you guys know me well enough by now to know that's not gonna happen :haha:
Il probably be testing every day my temps stay high! Lol. X


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Told you they'd find out - I never said anything honest :winkwink: If you are going to test early (and I reckon you will) don't forget FMU is better.

DAISY - Glad you are having a good time - I have been snorkelling in Egypt and Turkey - it was awesome you will love it. Once the clouds have gone I bet it will be glorious sunshine once again :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Chicky your chart is looking promising!!! :dance:


----------



## chicky160

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Chicky your chart is looking promising!!! :dance:



The cats definately out of the bag garfie lol

Thanks creative I thought so too but just spotted a chart that looked exactly like mine and then today took a massive dive! So going to try and do as dr daisy says and not test now till 12dpo which is Friday. Maybe :winkwink: lol I don't know if I can but il try. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## garfie

chicky160 said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> Chicky your chart is looking promising!!! :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> The cats definately out of the bag garfie lol
> 
> Thanks creative I thought so too but just spotted a chart that looked exactly like mine and then today took a massive dive! So going to try and do as dr daisy says and not test now till 12dpo which is Friday. Maybe :winkwink: lol I don't know if I can but il try. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

CHICKY - The cat, the dog and what ever any other animal was hiding in there are out :haha:

Just because someone elses chart took a nose dive doesn't mean yours will - careful or I will start chanting PMA PMA PMA! :happydance:

So you are taking Dr Daisy advice and waiting until Friday before doing a :test: hmmmm really? :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> Chicky your chart is looking promising!!! :dance:
> 
> 
> 
> The cats definately out of the bag garfie lol
> 
> Thanks creative I thought so too but just spotted a chart that looked exactly like mine and then today took a massive dive! So going to try and do as dr daisy says and not test now till 12dpo which is Friday. Maybe :winkwink: lol I don't know if I can but il try. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> CHICKY - The cat, the dog and what ever any other animal was hiding in there are out :haha:
> 
> Just because someone elses chart took a nose dive doesn't mean yours will - careful or I will start chanting PMA PMA PMA! :happydance:
> 
> So you are taking Dr Daisy advice and waiting until Friday before doing a :test: hmmmm really? :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> XClick to expand...



Im keeping positive but don't want to get too excited about it I haven't that many charts to go from yet, and don't feel anything so keeping fingers and toes crossed but don't want to get too excited its so disappointing seeing bfn month after month year after year. And in all honesty il prob test again tomorrow lol I just had a pack of 30 cbfm and 30 hpt tests delivered ao may as well use them! Hehe x


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Aw hun I no it's hard and I've only been trying two years nearly and 1 year since the m/c - it's not nice to see a:bfn: all the time.:flower:

I've also got some p/g test saying "pee on me" everytime I open the bathroom cupboard :rofl: Looking forward to seeing you with a :bfp: soon hun.(even though it will cost me some rock!):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - Aw hun I no it's hard and I've only been trying two years nearly and 1 year since the m/c - it's not nice to see a:bfn: all the time.:flower:
> 
> I've also got some p/g test saying "pee on me" everytime I open the bathroom cupboard :rofl: Looking forward to seeing you with a :bfp: soon hun.(even though it will cost me some rock!):haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Haha yes it will garfie I'm off for the night got tickets to see jim Davidson so will catch up with all you lovely ladies tomorrow. Nite nite x


----------



## happyh29

hello all,.here is a photo from yesterday, hopefully its clear as I took it from my phone x x
 



Attached Files:







baby 1.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## happyh29

PS if any one call tell what gender it is please please don't tell me!

I love this little beam so much already x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Amazingly clear! Congrats :) xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

ps. a gender came to me right away, be interesting to see if I am right in 20 weeks :) hehe


----------



## happyh29

lol I am convinced its a girl and hubby reasons a boy. the photos are so clear you can see the ear in perfect detail in real life and the pout!

it made it all very real and exiting.I bought my first baby outfit to celebrate today x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have written my prediction down :)

Sounds so exciting!! eek x


----------



## happyh29

it will be you in less than four Weeks!x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Eeek!! I will hopefully be fining out :blue: or :pink: tho :)


----------



## happyh29

fingers crossed the baby is facing the right way x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I know!! I always have said it will be our luck thats he/she is shy :haha:


----------



## chicky160

Aww happy what a perfectly beautiful baby :).


----------



## DaisyQ

Happy! Beautiful baby!


----------



## chicky160

Ok so temp dropped quite a bit obviously. Which is poo, i had a feeling it would mind you i dont know if it could affect it but woke up with no quilt and was blooming freezing!!! Lol. Don't know what the hell possessed me but I took a hpt anyway. I'm sure theres a super faint line, poss my first evap? I wish I could post pics ! Anyway will be at work till 7 ish and can hardly ever get Internet There so have a great day everyone 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Chicky, I hope this is it for you and that's not an evap! 

Ps... My temperature didn't rise the month I got bfp... Infact is started to fall.. not trying to get your hopes up but just saying anythings possible maybe?


----------



## garfie

HAPPY - Congrats what a beautiful baby - so clear in detail. :flower: So did you go for a neutral outfit then? With my first I remember going into a shop and my mum saying "Oh this is a lovely dress are you going to buy it?" I was looking at something else and my reply was "oooh mum look at this lovely blue sleepsuit" Er how weird we both thought as we left the shop. I didn't get to buy the dress I was already pregnant.:rofl:

CHICKY - Sleeping with covers on/off can effect temps - besides that's not a huge drop you are still above your coverline. Did you read the :test: within the timeframe and follow the instructions. (I'm sure you did) then it's unlikely to be an evap line (nasty things!):growlmad:

DAISY - Hope the sun is shining today for you.:thumbup:

SMYTH - Hope each day is getting a little easier for you hun :flower:

MRS B - Hope you're taking it nice and easy :coffee:

JCHIC/TTC/TINKER - Hope you ladies are all okay :thumbup:

AFM - On 4DPO and just getting the usual cramps, twinges etc (prob my endo) :shrug: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> HAPPY - Congrats what a beautiful baby - so clear in detail. :flower: So did you go for a neutral outfit then? With my first I remember going into a shop and my mum saying "Oh this is a lovely dress are you going to buy it?" I was looking at something else and my reply was "oooh mum look at this lovely blue sleepsuit" Er how weird we both thought as we left the shop. I didn't get to buy the dress I was already pregnant.:rofl:
> 
> CHICKY - Sleeping with covers on/off can effect temps - besides that's not a huge drop you are still above your coverline. Did you read the :test: within the timeframe and follow the instructions. (I'm sure you did) then it's unlikely to be an evap line (nasty things!):growlmad:
> 
> DAISY - Hope the sun is shining today for you.:thumbup:
> 
> SMYTH - Hope each day is getting a little easier for you hun :flower:
> 
> MRS B - Hope you're taking it nice and easy :coffee:
> 
> JCHIC/TTC/TINKER - Hope you ladies are all okay :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - On 4DPO and just getting the usual cramps, twinges etc (prob my endo) :shrug:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Yep I did :) managed to get service at work! Even in this crappy weather and think I've picked up a tummy bug from client yesterday :( she declined to tell me she had been throwing up all morning after picking up a bug from her son! Jeez cheers love and now all I want to do is puke! Ergh. X


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Aw hun hope you feel better soon :hugs: and that it's not a tummy bug! :nope:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - Aw hun hope you feel better soon :hugs: and that it's not a tummy bug! :nope:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Hmm im not so sure, had a nice cuppa tea and feel fine again :thumbup: god I hate being sick, and even worse I hadn't brought my make up bag to work and didn't put on waterproof mascara! Lol so I WILL NOT get sick lol, thank you for cheering me up garfie, love you!!! Xxx


----------



## happyh29

thanks ladies!

i'm very excited. I had some "fun" not sex though with hubby last night and
my tummy was convulsing and I could feel the baby in my womb.


I may now abstain from orgasms , I really got worried I hurt baby lol!

chicky I started of with my bfp by getting faint ones every day building up to dead obvious ones. I knew they were not evap as it was a definite colour line that even though was very faint looked real and not a smudge!

good luck. also the internet cheap ones were very very sensitive for me and my afternoon wee have the best response not morning x x x


----------



## chicky160

Just an update ive started spotting and all crampy :( which certainly feels like af and gives me a pretty crappy lp this month if it is. X


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Aw hun BIG BIG BIG :hugs:

:dust:

X


----------



## happyh29

chicky hon I spotted and cramped for a good month after my bfp x x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Happy - what an amazing scan picture! I don't think I've ever seen one so clear before. I did think boy when I saw it for some reason though!

Chicky - :hugs: I hope it isn't AF on her way, but a bean just snuggling in tight x


----------



## chicky160

Well I was officially due af today anyway it's my late ov that's put af supposedly off till next mon ish. And I say spotting but in reality it was just pink cm, not much actual blood so back in my happy place, whatever it is I'm just goin with it and if I'm onto next cycle then so be it :) where would I be without you guys! :) xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hiding behind shower curtains eating sticks of rock perhaps!?! :rofl:


----------



## happyh29

chicky........implantation me thinks!


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Me thinks implantation too! Glad your in your happy place :happydance: Are you waiting until Monday to test then hmmmmm:winkwink:

TTC - :rofl:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - Me thinks implantation too! Glad your in your happy place :happydance: Are you waiting until Monday to test then hmmmmm:winkwink:
> 
> TTC - :rofl:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Oh lolly I'd forgotten about the rock!!! Lol mannnnn I was mega excited! 


And wouldn't that be something, and no probably not! Lol :haha: il be cracking one of those sticks out as soon as I get home !!!! Haha x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Happy your little one is so perfect!! :hugs: Can't wait to see what you are having!! 

Chicky I hope its not AF hun...fx for you!


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Wish I could join in the POAS party :haha:

:hugs:

:dust:

X


----------



## DaisyQ

Fx chicky


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - Wish I could join in the POAS party :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> X



Me too garfie although I gotta tell you it isn't as much fun as I hoped lol. X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Garfie, I am trying, but getting quite stressed out about an exam I have to take for work in two weeks! Its juts not sinking in and don&#8217;t think I am anywhere close to passing it! I just couldnt revise early on as everytime I picked up the book I felt sick!

Hmm Chicky, maybe it was just you being sick?? :winkwink: but hope you feel better soon! It all sounds so hopeful!!! Fingers crossed!!

Happy, have you abstained all the way so far? We have only bd&#8217;d twice since :bfp: and taken it easy both times, it worries me even tho its supposed to be fine!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy, are you taking predictions?? It is only a prediction tho, I do not 'know' in any way, so it won't be spoiling your suprise :haha: If not, of course thats fine, I have written it down so I don't forget my first thoughts :)


----------



## smythdm

Hi all - 

Got a good update from the doctor today, I am cleared to start trying again as soon as I feel up to it. I guess I won't be able to use the CBFM this cycle, but I'll be using OPKs to try to catch the egg. The doctor told me that it was his goal to get me (and keep me) pregnant in 2012 and that sounds mighty good to me ;) I think Clomid and IUI are in my future...but first comes more bloodwork, an ultrasound and another SA! 

As much as I don't want to be back in TTC land, I've missed you ladies and am excited to catch up with everyone.


----------



## happyh29

hey all.

I am totally taking predictions! so far about 90% people say it's a boy, but i'm one if the ten percent little girl predictors!

Mrs b we can't have sex sure to the bleeding at the beginning, we do other stuff but i'm very careful and to be honest I am a but nervous about the big orgasm now. hubbys fine with me reducing intimacy to a minimum but I don't know how he will feel if I stop it completely......i'm sure he would be ok but I think I would feel a little guilty lol!

smyth- been thinking about you my love, i'm glad you're feeling ok. I hope you ate not on the ttc band waggon for to long and you get your bfp. it's happened before and it will happen again and be sticky I just know it x x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone! I am about a week away from what I think could be ovulation date so here's to hoping we can have a quick rebound BFP :)

As mentioned before my colleague is trying and so for the sake of my heart and my sanity I'm hoping our bfp wont take long.

Chicky, when will you test? SO EXCITING!

Creative-still feeling normal?

happy-i think girl :)

smyth-we should send extra dust to each other since we're in the same boat. i hope it's soon for us both

garfie- you usually get twinges 4dpo? i hope it's a bean nestling in!
love to all the rest of you


----------



## chicky160

Morning everyone!

Smyth it's great to have you back :hugs:

Mrs b I think I was just having a funny turn too lol

Hopeful I'm waiting to see if af arrives now which I'm pretty sure it will any day now


Afm think I bought a dodgy batch of tests and that line or evap or whatever it was is where I can see where the hcg line should be through the test :shrug: I thought £3 for 30 was a bit cheap lol. That'll teach me! Have a great day everyone 

Love chicky x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I predict :pink:

Just on my way to my 16 week appt. Hope to hear pumpkins heartbeat x
Will catch up fully this evening x


----------



## garfie

MRS B - Hope you get to hear little ones heartbeat - good luck at your scan - can't wait to see pic :flower:

CHICKY - You still spotting? - Not out yet then hun, and is that a slight temp rise this morning (do you usually get a temp rise before :witch:) :hugs:

HOPEFUL - Wouldn't that be lovely a quick rebound :bfp: - yeah unfortunately I get all sort of niggles and cramps due to the endo and as hubby was MIA near O I think its only a very slim possibility :cry:

However you know me I will test Monday, Tues, Weds .................. :haha:

HAPPY - That's a tough one if I saw his/her bits I would probably know :haha: however my bet is a boy (but only cos I don't know what a girl scan look like):dohh:

SMYTH - It's great to hear that you and your Doc are singing from the same hymn sheet - won't be long before you have that bundle of joy in your arms I'm sure :hugs:

DAISY - Hope your Holiday is going well and you are taking it easy :flower:


----------



## chicky160

I am indeed garfie, proper red spotting now thou not pink, and yes had slight rise last month 11 dpo too, I got a random nose bleed this morning when I got to work , that was pleasant lol, think af is trying to get out of every possible orifice this month! :haha: can't wait for you to start testing! Eek xx


----------



## chicky160

I have a question girls

If this is normal af spotting which I had also last month do you think I should see my gp? I'm a bit worried that if I start spotting 10 dpo I don't have very long for inplantation etc if it can take up to 12 days ish 
Xxx


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Aw :hugs: Sickness and nosebleeds poor you.

Funny you should mention nosebleed I had a dream last night I was having one - felt so real this morning I almost expected to see blood on the pillow :haha:

Well ladies as you know I don't have a lot of luck with blood tests :cry: - I need to have my 7DPO progesterone checked and guess what it falls on Saturday since FF put my O date back by one day. Do you think it will be okay to go on Friday (6DPO) as the Hospital is not open for bloods on a weekend?

On a more positive note this time last month I was already one day into AF (only had an 18 day cycle start to finish) this month already on CD19 let's hope I can get to the testing stage - I felt cheated last month :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie- I know what you mean about unexpected short cycles making you feel cheated!!

Chicky- I was wondering about the same thing with the spotting, though I only get it a day or so before. Will see how this cycle goes I think!

Smyth and hopeful- hope the bfp comes quickly for you :hugs:

Daisy- hope you are having a fantastic holiday!

Afm: CD6- high on monitor, and feel really rotten. Sick, dizzy, tired and beyond moody :(


----------



## chicky160

Garfie maybe it's some kind of psychic thing! Maybe we were twins separated at birth!!!! ;) 

And tink took the bull by the horns and managed to get an appointment for Tuesday morning so il let you know how it goes :) I don't generally have much joy with her but I'm just going to be all bossy and demand my issues get looked into. X


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - :rofl: how old are you gosh that was some birth lol (I'm 41 nearly).:haha:

So are you still spotting hun - glad you are getting it sorted write down some questions and then that way you won't forget anything :winkwink:

So if its a physic thing I dream it you get it? - Ok I'm ordering a dream about a :bfp: and some rock is that okay with you?:thumbup:

TINKER - Yes I do feel cheated it's so annoying really brings out the angry POAS addict in me :dohh: Do you usually get highs this early on? Maybe this cycle will be different hope so hun.

AFM - Just thought I share nothing to do with TTC - hubby tried to colour my hair last night (I'm a natural brown) how difficult can it be he said well he tried a blond on it OMG I looked like a tiger!:rofl: Anyway luckily the hairdresser was available today and she has made it look a million times better (Good job really cos have to go to my eldest school tomorrow and watch him make a speech) this will be a challenge for him as he has autism. At least I can go without a hat on now :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

chicky160 said:


> I have a question girls
> 
> If this is normal af spotting which I had also last month do you think I should see my gp? I'm a bit worried that if I start spotting 10 dpo I don't have very long for inplantation etc if it can take up to 12 days ish
> Xxx

I always spotted before AF and it started on 10dpo...so I would spot from 3-4 days, I talked to my doc about it and she said most of the time its completely normal and it will not interfere with your bfp...she was right!


----------



## smythdm

hopefulhoney said:


> smyth-we should send extra dust to each other since we're in the same boat. i hope it's soon for us both

I'm totally with you on this! I'm probably about a week away from ovulation if all goes well. I took a pregnancy test and an OPK this AM. The pregnancy test was so so so faint (sad to think thats all that remains of my baby) - hcg was 39 2 days ago, so it should be about 20 or less today, and totally gone by early next week. The OPK was negative, but I'm not sure that that matter.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: Smyth! I am glad you've been given the green light to ttc again! Good Luck sweetie and I pray you wont be ttc very long this go around!


----------



## garfie

SMYTH - What to say hun it's very hard my thoughts are with you - I kept my + pregnancy test and when ever I feel I want to get of this ttc merry go round I get that out and take a look at it and that keeps me going - just thought I'd share :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## smythdm

Thank you guys!! I am a little sad that I didn't keep any of my tests or pictures. I deleted them all when I was really sad and didn't want to look at them anymore. I had given my husband little baby booties to tell him and I hid those away too. Its really tough to remember how hopeful and happy I was. Its sad to think that I'll never ever be able to feel pure joy at the sight of a positive pregnancy test, it will always be tempered with anxiety.


----------



## jchic

Oh Smyth :( Know that God doesnt give you things you cannot handle and there is a bigger plan in motion. Its really hard to see the Forest through the trees sometimes. Please hang in there. 

Thinking of you and sending you tons of love!!!

Hi everyone :) xxoo


----------



## Amberly

Once of the comments one of my friends made on facebook was....

God chooses a lot of women to be mothers, but He only chooses very special women to be mothers of His angels.

I thought it was really sweet! I hope that helps you know that you are an amazing person Smyth and everyone else who have had a miscarriage. I'm excited that your doctor released you to start trying again!! GOOD LUCK!!!! :flower::dust:


----------



## garfie

AMBERLY - What a lovely thing to say :flower: Hi I'm Garfie and quite new to this thread, tell me a little bit about yourself - I've been trying ttc since my m/c last June so I found your post very touching :cry: 

I am 5DPO and anxiously waiting to POAS :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Amberly

Hi Garfie!! Well I am 24 years old and I got married in December 2009. We started TTC in Dec 2010, had a m/c in July at 10 weeks (I think because of my RH factor), and then I had another m/c in January at 4 weeks and 2 days (I fell down some stairs and I had really low progesterone). So here we are again TTC.


----------



## happyh29

hey all,

off for a weekend away with hubby tomorrow. dead excited :)

Mrs B - i think girl too!!! I hope you get to hear heart beat - my midwife didnt when i was 16 weeks and i was gutted. 

lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi: all 

Well, my baby is a little terror :haha: we heard the heartbeat but everytime it got really close, baby kicked the doppler and swam away :rofl:

Smythdm  welcome back, glad your ok

Chicky  hope you get your spotting sorted if AF comes! 

Garfie  I say its fine to go one day early... my dates were off for my bloods due to weekends, cant remember if they were early or late tho mind. Oh no! Hair disaster! Glad its fixed lol

Amberly  that quote is gorgeous!


----------



## garfie

MRS B - Oh dear a little terror before little :baby: even gets here :haha:They say you can tell the sex of a baby by its heartbeat - not sure if that's true or not though as it's been that long it's all a bit of a blur :wacko:

I am going to go for the bloods tomorrow as I have missed so many months already - apart from the one that didn't tell me what I wanted to hear (borderline ovulation :cry:)

Hair disaster you didn't see it :haha: but ssssshhhh don't tell the hubby I told you :rofl:

HAPPY - Enjoy your dirty weekend with your hubby :winkwink: Can it still be a dirty weekend if your married??????

AMBERLY - So sorry for your loses hun :flower: Well you have joined a nice thread. Here the ladies are lovely and supportive and everyone has there own little story to tell :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Have a lovely weekend happy! :happydance:

Hi amberley :hi:

And thanks for advice ladies, I'm sure spotting isn't something to get too worried about but as I've never had a bfp I'm now getting impatient and although I never wanted to go down the doctors route I've decided enough is enough and need to check everything is ok :thumbup:

Also as spotting is heavier I've decided if I'm going to get the :witch: I'm going to make it interesting! So as everyone talks so highly of them bought myself a mooncup! :happydance: I also reckon as I'm spending so much on test sticks il save a few quid on my ladies monthlys ;) xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

garfie said:


> MRS B - Oh dear a little terror before little :baby: even gets here :haha:They say you can tell the sex of a baby by its heartbeat - not sure if that's true or not though as it's been that long it's all a bit of a blur :wacko:
> 
> X

Yes its an old wives tale.. I was excited to compare :haha: never mind!

MW did write 140 on my notes but I'm not sure how accuate it is coz she saih she didnt get a really good long listen lol. They say over 140 is a girl and under 140 is a boy. so thats no help! :haha:


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Wow that will confuse the old :witch: hopefully you won't need any more girly things after this month.:winkwink:

Are you just using them for AF - I've read (I do a lot of reading :haha:) that you can use them after :sex: to keep the little :spermy: trapped.:happydance:

MRS B - That makes me want to see if the old wives tale is true - but the baby boxes are up in the loft :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - Wow that will confuse the old :witch: hopefully you won't need any more girly things after this month.:winkwink:
> 
> Are you just using them for AF - I've read (I do a lot of reading :haha:) that you can use them after :sex: to keep the little :spermy: trapped.:happydance:
> 
> MRS B - That makes me want to see if the old wives tale is true - but the baby boxes are up in the loft :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Haha yep plan on throwing her right off and yes just for af, after bd i use softcups as I'd read that mooncups are too deep and cup right around the cervix so I'd worry I'd be keeping them out rather than in! Lol


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Ah I see well I guess you will know more when you use them :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - Ah I see well I guess you will know more when you use them :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Ive used softcups for months they are great for keeping those little swimmers where they need to be :) also sorry if tmi but solves the whole damp patch issue! :happydance: x


----------



## garfie

CHICKY :rofl: you say what we are all thinking - all hail Chicky (as I bow down) :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY :rofl: you say what we are all thinking - all hail Chicky (as I bow down) :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Lol you nutter ;) x


----------



## Mrs.B.

chicky160 said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> CHICKY - Ah I see well I guess you will know more when you use them :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> 
> 
> Ive used softcups for months they are great for keeping those little swimmers where they need to be :) also sorry if tmi but solves the whole damp patch issue! :happydance: xClick to expand...

I agree :) lol x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mrs.B. said:


> Yes its an old wives tale.. I was excited to compare :haha: never mind!
> 
> MW did write 140 on my notes but I'm not sure how accuate it is coz she saih she didnt get a really good long listen lol. They say over 140 is a girl and under 140 is a boy. so thats no help! :haha:

It doesn't always hold true but it did with my kids, Brayden's HR was 145 and Kaiya's was 169! So 140 I dare say your having a :blue: Mrs. B. :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> Yes its an old wives tale.. I was excited to compare :haha: never mind!
> 
> MW did write 140 on my notes but I'm not sure how accuate it is coz she saih she didnt get a really good long listen lol. They say over 140 is a girl and under 140 is a boy. so thats no help! :haha:
> 
> It doesn't always hold true but it did with my kids, Brayden's HR was 145 and Kaiya's was 169! So 140 I dare say your having a :blue: Mrs. B. :DClick to expand...

I think I will have to keep track of peoples predictions, so far I think its quite :blue: heavy!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sorry that my messages are short and not in depth I browse on my phone and it's rubbish :haha:

Yeah I always have highs at cd6... Only used CBFM for two previous cycles but had highs right from day 6 until af arrived or stick 19 as the last stick of 20 is always low..so no peaks so far for me. I am having pretty regular af now but not sure if I'm ovulating but other symptoms suggest I am.

I am pretty depressed ATM. Don't know whether to see doctor or not. The only thing that will lift its getting pregnant.

Chicky I have been using the moon up for 3 cycles now and I love it! I needed to cut my nails the first time I used it though! I used a tampon today and I never will again missed mooncup too much! Also try it on day 3 or 4 of your cycle as may take a few goes and be messy. So easy now though!

Mrs B I think :girl: but don't know why!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'll write down your prediction tinkerbellsie, so far everyone else (except when I asked in 2nd tri) has said :blue: :haha:

You make it 7 - 1


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Sorry that my messages are short and not in depth I browse on my phone and it's rubbish :haha:
> 
> Yeah I always have highs at cd6... Only used CBFM for two previous cycles but had highs right from day 6 until af arrived or stick 19 as the last stick of 20 is always low..so no peaks so far for me. I am having pretty regular af now but not sure if I'm ovulating but other symptoms suggest I am.
> 
> I am pretty depressed ATM. Don't know whether to see doctor or not. The only thing that will lift its getting pregnant.
> 
> Chicky I have been using the moon up for 3 cycles now and I love it! I needed to cut my nails the first time I used it though! I used a tampon today and I never will again missed mooncup too much! Also try it on day 3 or 4 of your cycle as may take a few goes and be messy. So easy now though!
> 
> Mrs B I think :girl: but don't know why!



Ooh I'm glad someone else here uses it! Because I have been spotting I thought I'd give it a go ( after sterilising of course) as its not full on af it obviously wasn't too bad and seemed to go in ok :happydance: only left it in half hour thou as I really don't need to be using it just yet but I like it already! I'm calling it monty ;) x


----------



## chicky160

Mrs.B. said:


> I'll write down your prediction tinkerbellsie, so far everyone else (except when I asked in 2nd tri) has said :blue: :haha:
> 
> You make it 7 - 1



Mrs b seeing as your baby's gender is now officially becoming a poll I think it's a blue baby :happydance: x


----------



## happyh29

Mrs b I think boy too! x


----------



## happyh29

PS garfie I don't think I can have too dirty a weekend when your married and the doctor has banned sex! ha., boring.


but it's so so so wet up birth we have had five inches of rain in there days in my little village, it's crazy.


also to my American friends a girl on my other board had a baby she had called neveah. how on earth is that pronounced? is it like neve with a on the end?x


----------



## jchic

Mrs. B - its a GIRL!!!!


----------



## Amberly

happyh29 said:


> PS garfie I don't think I can have too dirty a weekend when your married and the doctor has banned sex! ha., boring.
> 
> 
> but it's so so so wet up birth we have had five inches of rain in there days in my little village, it's crazy.
> 
> 
> also to my American friends a girl on my other board had a baby she had called neveah. how on earth is that pronounced? is it like neve with a on the end?x

It would be said nev-a-uh (with a long A sound in the middle) It is actually Heaven backwards. I have worked in schools here and it is becoming a more popular name here.


----------



## garfie

HAPPY - I'm sure you'll think of other ways to amuse yourselves :winkwink:

MRS B - I think a boy :flower:

TINKER - How long have you been trying hun (Doctors all have different thoughts about when it's been long enough). Age, conditions etc. It wouldn't hurt to tell your Doctor your concerns I don't think especially if it is getting you down.:flower:

DAISY/JCHIC - Hi ladies hope you're having a nice day.:flower:

CHICKY - Are you still spotting - your temps don't seem to be going down, mine always nosedive hope this is a good sign :flower:

AFM - I've just been for my 7DPO (but it's really 6DPO) blood test went okay so lets hope I get the results back soon with some positive news.:happydance:

Another thing how proud am I? My son who has autism (aged 11) had to make a speech this morning in front of the local paper, councillors, teachers mums and dads. They had to choose a charity to represent, talk and make an information board about. (He choose Wishing Well an Autistic Charity) There was him and another girl speaking (she cried off sick) so he got up there all by himself and presented it and answered questions - I can tell you the tears were flowing :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> HAPPY - I'm sure you'll think of other ways to amuse yourselves :winkwink:
> 
> MRS B - I think a boy :flower:
> 
> TINKER - How long have you been trying hun (Doctors all have different thoughts about when it's been long enough). Age, conditions etc. It wouldn't hurt to tell your Doctor your concerns I don't think especially if it is getting you down.:flower:
> 
> DAISY/JCHIC - Hi ladies hope you're having a nice day.:flower:
> 
> CHICKY - Are you still spotting - your temps don't seem to be going down, mine always nosedive hope this is a good sign :flower:
> 
> AFM - I've just been for my 7DPO (but it's really 6DPO) blood test went okay so lets hope I get the results back soon with some positive news.:happydance:
> 
> Another thing how proud am I? My son who has autism (aged 11) had to make a speech this morning in front of the local paper, councillors, teachers mums and dads. They had to choose a charity to represent, talk and make an information board about. (He choose Wishing Well an Autistic Charity) There was him and another girl speaking (she cried off sick) so he got up there all by himself and presented it and answered questions - I can tell you the tears were flowing :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




Yep still spotting and having cracking pains plus temps normally drop day before full flow so expecting it either tomorrow or Sunday I've had spotting before but never quite this much and it's off and on not permanent spotting like now so hope it gets here soon so I can push that little button and get on with next month! And what a brave boy you have! :hugs: xxx


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - I know and afterwards everyone came up and congratulated him he just looked at the floor - talk about the proudest mum there :flower:

I'm still remaining optimistic for you hun - those temps are still looking good and as you say the spotting is on and off! :wacko:

:nope: you don't want to be pushing the little old button :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Amberly

How early do you guys generally test??


----------



## garfie

AMBERLEY - Personally if I make it to 9DPO I start to test (I have short cycles) I'm sure the other ladies may tell you to hold off until you at least reach your LP.:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Amberly said:


> How early do you guys generally test??



Lol the million dollar question! If I had my way I'd like to start 1dpo!!!! Lol generally I can make myself wait till 8/9 dpo x


----------



## garfie

Woohoo if I get to Sunday then (8DPO) I can test - CHICKY said :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Woohoo if I get to Sunday then (8DPO) I can test - CHICKY said :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




Ok garfie you have my permission, must warn you thou if it's at all possible makes the 2ww even longer and possibly more stressful! X


----------



## garfie

:rofl: well seen as I didn't get to :test: at all last month - I figure it owes me one :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

:haha:


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> :rofl: well seen as I didn't get to :test: at all last month - I figure it owes me one :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



I agree! :happydance: xxx


----------



## subby16

haven't posted here in lonnnng while . .. but the CBFM worked for me :) I have been using it since last August and got my BFP today :) :) :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats Subby!! Xx


----------



## garfie

SUBBY - Congrats hun a happy and healthy 9 months to you.:hugs:

Would you mind sharing what DPO you found out and if you did anything different this cycle (we want to know all your tricks):winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats :) xx


----------



## chicky160

subby16 said:


> haven't posted here in lonnnng while . .. but the CBFM worked for me :) I have been using it since last August and got my BFP today :) :) :)



Congrats! :happydance: xxx


----------



## happyh29

I tested positive at nine dpo. but it was very very faint but I could tell it was positive. it got stronger each day and I got a bfp on a digital at day thirteen or fourteen. 

I know lots of women who got bfp days and days late, like day 15dpo. don't give up-the moral I think is we sometimes don't know when we have actually ovulated x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I took a test at 10dpo and got a very stong line on FRER with evening urine, some of you may remember, so would have shown before that had I have tested xx


----------



## subby16

garfie said:


> SUBBY - Congrats hun a happy and healthy 9 months to you.:hugs:
> 
> Would you mind sharing what DPO you found out and if you did anything different this cycle (we want to know all your tricks):winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks all :) 

I found out on 11 DPO ( my usual luteal period is 12 days), and the only thing we did differently was wait to BD every 36 hours starting on my first high day ( I only had one this cycle!) and then through both peak days, and the high that came after. Usually we just :sex: everyday in the months prior.

Hope this helps :flower:


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, 

I hope you do not mind me joining your thread. I am struggling with my CBFM and need some help. I had 3 perfect cycles with 3-4 highs and 2 peaks, all on the same days, everything was great and temp charts confirmed that I ovulate on the second peak, I was totally in love with my CBFM and now this? it is my CD17 and 12th day of highs, no peaks, temperatures are totally crazy: FF firstly gave me O on CD 9, yesterday it moved it to CD13 and today it moved it back to CD9. In any event my cycles are 26-28 days and I usually O on CD13-14, One thing to note is that I had lap&Dye/Hysteroscopy on CD5 followed by an infection so my urine samples might not have been of "premium quality" and then I had to take antibiotics so am thinking whether I should give up on CBFM for this cycle and save some sticks? or maybe the lap pushed my O further and I should continue with CBFM? or maybe have not ovulated this cycle at all? 

Any advice or suggestions are appreciated!
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.png
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## chicky160

Yay a newbie! Welcome, you found us! So it's normally quite busy here! Everyone must be outside enjoying the wind and rain! Lol xxx


2 more sleeps garfie!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Briss

Thanks for pointing to this thread, would be great to hear opinions from CBFM experts :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sorry Bliss I can't help as I've never had a peak- though if I thought I hadn't ovulated I would carry on using the sticks- but if you don't peak it will use 20 sticks.. Though don't use a new one on the twentieth day of poas it is always low!!

Oooh and welcome!!!

I'm on cd8, still high :) x


----------



## Briss

tinkerbellsie said:


> Sorry Bliss I can't help as I've never had a peak- though if I thought I hadn't ovulated I would carry on using the sticks- but if you don't peak it will use 20 sticks.. Though don't use a new one on the twentieth day of poas it is always low!!
> 
> Oooh and welcome!!!
> 
> I'm on cd8, still high :) x

Thanks for the advice, I will keep it in mind. have you had cycles where you used all 20 sticks and it never gave you peak? if CBFM is going to ask me for 20 stick the last one will come on CD25, it is hardly helpful considering that my cycles are 26-28 days. unless of course this lap screwed my cycle.

That's the thing I cant figure out if I ovulated or not, the temperatures are so random and FF keep changing O date


----------



## Mrs.B.

I always used sticks up til the end of my cycle or until I just gave up as I never got a peak. Good luck to you x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss- yep the monitor asked me for sticks for 20 days. I'm on my third cycle and never had a peak.. Maybe keep going.. You could ov late and have a longer cycle. I did last month- tho had to rely on other symptoms Xx


----------



## chicky160

Briss I've only used all 20 for 1 cycle although I do normally get peaks. I'd say if that's fairly normal for you and you do get one but late or temps sort themselves out and you see a clear indication you have actually ov'd then stop using them and just feed it old ones to keep it happy. I always stop on first peak and it's never affected the machine. Maybe this is just a late one for you I ov'd 5 days later this cycle so keep going for now it's still early and keep an eye to see what temps do :) x


----------



## garfie

BRISS - :hi: welcome to this thread - the ladies here are lovely.:flower: I suppose it's possible that the lap change this cycle? Did your Dr not advise you of any possible changes? The only time I've ever had HIGHS and no PEAKS on my monitor was when I have short cycles :cry:

As regards ovulating do you use OPK's alongside the monitor - I think most of us ladies do/did?

CHICKY - 2 more sleeps did you say? woohoo (as if I didn't know :haha:) I will be counting down the hours, though as I said not expecting much from this month as hubby was MIA around O and the last time we managed :sex: was 3 days before O (but hey ho you never no!):happydance:

Yes I have been out in the wind and rain today we took the kids for an early tea (as the eldest who's autistic) made an excellent speech yesterday in front of a lot of people.:flower:

I have developed one little niggle its in my coxsit (tail bone) but that could just be from hubby kicking in the night?:haha: got the usual symptoms too - but as I said usual.

SUBBY/MRS B/HAPPY - Thanks for sharing (but I don't fall into any of those categories either) :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> BRISS - :hi: welcome to this thread - the ladies here are lovely.:flower: I suppose it's possible that the lap change this cycle? Did your Dr not advise you of any possible changes? The only time I've ever had HIGHS and no PEAKS on my monitor was when I have short cycles :cry:
> 
> As regards ovulating do you use OPK's alongside the monitor - I think most of us ladies do/did?
> 
> CHICKY - 2 more sleeps did you say? woohoo (as if I didn't know :haha:) I will be counting down the hours, though as I said not expecting much from this month as hubby was MIA around O and the last time we managed :sex: was 3 days before O (but hey ho you never no!):happydance:
> 
> Yes I have been out in the wind and rain today we took the kids for an early tea (as the eldest who's autistic) made an excellent speech yesterday in front of a lot of people.:flower:
> 
> I have developed one little niggle its in my coxsit (tail bone) but that could just be from hubby kicking in the night?:haha: got the usual symptoms too - but as I said usual.
> 
> SUBBY/MRS B/HAPPY - Thanks for sharing (but I don't fall into any of those categories either) :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Ahhh a lovely family dinner. I can't wait till I can have one of those!!! :happydance: and those :spermy: can hover around that long so you never know! So what time will you be setting your alarm for on Monday morning!?! X


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - :haha: you're worse than me! I will be getting up at the normal time but have to sort out kiddies etc - promise you will know by 9.00 am the latest:winkwink: providing the :witch: don't come before.

I am sure you will have your family soon hun is it Monday/Tuesday you are off to the Doc? Are you still spotting or is it full flow?

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Lol. Yep there's been constant spotting now for 4 days af according to temps should be here tomorrow. Looking forward to getting it done with now I've felt like I've been on for four days already! I've spotted once or twice before af but never constant for this long. I think it's due to late ov this month :shrug: and it's tues morning. I just read on another thread that when another lady went to see her gp she took out her charts to show them and was told that charting/ temping etc is a complete waste of time and not to bother!! I couldn't believe it! How else are we supposed to know what's going on? Blooming doctors. So we will see :) x


----------



## smythdm

hopefulhoney said:


> Hi everyone! I am about a week away from what I think could be ovulation date so here's to hoping we can have a quick rebound BFP :)

Hopeful - So how does this work now? How do we know when we might ovulate? Have you been using OPKs? Have you had a full cycle yet? Help me!! I got my negative pregnancy test this AM and I'm ready to start trying!!


----------



## chicky160

smythdm said:


> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I am about a week away from what I think could be ovulation date so here's to hoping we can have a quick rebound BFP :)
> 
> Hopeful - So how does this work now? How do we know when we might ovulate? Have you been using OPKs? Have you had a full cycle yet? Help me!! I got my negative pregnancy test this AM and I'm ready to start trying!!Click to expand...



Fingers crossed for you both! Xxx :hugs:


----------



## garfie

smythdm said:


> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I am about a week away from what I think could be ovulation date so here's to hoping we can have a quick rebound BFP :)
> 
> Hopeful - So how does this work now? How do we know when we might ovulate? Have you been using OPKs? Have you had a full cycle yet? Help me!! I got my negative pregnancy test this AM and I'm ready to start trying!!Click to expand...

:hugs: to you both & fingers crossed.

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

chicky160 said:


> Lol. Yep there's been constant spotting now for 4 days af according to temps should be here tomorrow. Looking forward to getting it done with now I've felt like I've been on for four days already! I've spotted once or twice before af but never constant for this long. I think it's due to late ov this month :shrug: and it's tues morning. I just read on another thread that when another lady went to see her gp she took out her charts to show them and was told that charting/ temping etc is a complete waste of time and not to bother!! I couldn't believe it! How else are we supposed to know what's going on? Blooming doctors. So we will see :) x

Ah bless hun I noticed your temps this morning - I'm usually the other way very short AF.

Yes deff take your chart - I found I had to explain it to my Doc (so maybe this other ladies doc didn't want to/couldn't understand)?

Knowledge is power - so use your knowledge CHICKY - you will probably know more than the Doc unless of course they are a FS :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Ladies thank you all so much for your responses!!!

OPKs are a great idea, I forgot about them since starting CBFM as it has been so precise while with OPK I could never says what is going on. I think I still have a few spare sticks so will check it out tomorrow.

My doctor unfortunately is not very helpful, I fear she earmarked me for IVF and did not offer any advice whatsoever. when I asked if there is anything I could do to improve my chances she said no! can you believe this? I know I am not particularly young but why so negative? I leant since then that there is SO much one can actually do, including buying CBFM which is a little miracle really.

I will continue for a few more days just in case, although I think I have probably ovulated already as my temperature (on average) is on the same level as my previous luteal phases.

will keep you posted
baby dust to you all :)


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies :wave: so the :witch: got me finally! And boy is she awful this month! So onto next cycle got to push my little button :) although I'd obviously rather not to have to ;) x

One more sleep garfie! 

How is everyone? Xxx


----------



## Briss

Morning All

today is my CD18 and 13th day of high. OPK was negative.

I have been doing a bit of reading, it seems that because i did not get my peak within the first 10 test timeframe, it asked (automatically) for 10 more so it is not going to stop until all 20 sticks have been used. 

Now, High readings means estrogen is on the increase. usually, right before O, the estrogen levels are rising (which is also indicated by EWCM) and are generally high and the temperature is lower and steady. As ovulation approaches and eventually happens, progesterone levels, and temperatures, begin to rise. Trying to think logically here, my temp seemed to have risen so I guess it means high reading does not indicate a rise in estrogen (because the estrogen rise cannot be happening for so long, can it?) it is just an error as progesterone is high (based on my temp) and estrogen is now supposed to be low. 

I also read that some antibiotics can affect CBFM readings. 

It is also possible I did not O this cycle, which will be a first one for me... :( screw this lap!

Does this make sense to you? I just think I should stop wasting sticks. On the other hand what if my AF wont come on time and for the first time in my life I would not know where I am in my cycle? That would be terrible! Although my temp should tell me, shouldn't it?


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Morning ladies :wave: so the :witch: got me finally! And boy is she awful this month! So onto next cycle got to push my little button :) although I'd obviously rather not to have to ;) x
> 
> One more sleep garfie!
> 
> How is everyone? Xxx

fingers crossed, this will be your month! 

I usually have a little cry on CD1 but then begin to look forward to the future and plan our BD/supplements etc strategy for the month ahead so by the time AF is over I am all hopeful and optimistic again


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss if your opks are cheaper to use why don't you reuse todays cbfm stick until it stops asking.. And if you get a positive opk maybe use a new stick then? Don't know if that would work but I'd try it. I reuse sticks when I know I've ovulated or right at beginning now when I know its too early as get high readings from the start. The cbfm may have just missed your surge.

Garfie is af due tomorrow? Or just testing tomorrow? I don't know how you can wait lol.

Chicky- sorry :witch: got you-better luck this cycle.

Smyth & Hopeful wishing you both lots of luck! Xx


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> Morning All
> 
> today is my CD18 and 13th day of high. OPK was negative.
> 
> I have been doing a bit of reading, it seems that because i did not get my peak within the first 10 test timeframe, it asked (automatically) for 10 more so it is not going to stop until all 20 sticks have been used.
> 
> Now, High readings means estrogen is on the increase. usually, right before O, the estrogen levels are rising (which is also indicated by EWCM) and are generally high and the temperature is lower and steady. As ovulation approaches and eventually happens, progesterone levels, and temperatures, begin to rise. Trying to think logically here, my temp seemed to have risen so I guess it means high reading does not indicate a rise in estrogen (because the estrogen rise cannot be happening for so long, can it?) it is just an error as progesterone is high (based on my temp) and estrogen is now supposed to be low.
> 
> I also read that some antibiotics can affect CBFM readings.
> 
> It is also possible I did not O this cycle, which will be a first one for me... :( screw this lap!
> 
> Does this make sense to you? I just think I should stop wasting sticks. On the other hand what if my AF wont come on time and for the first time in my life I would not know where I am in my cycle? That would be terrible! Although my temp should tell me, shouldn't it?


morning briss i would think any meds can disrupt you urine samples, ov could just be a little late for you this cycle? i ov'd 5 days later this month. as for estrogen i really have no idea! daisy might be able to help with that when shes back off her holidays, can you paste link into your siggy for us, that way we can stalk you properly :flower:xx.


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Briss if your opks are cheaper to use why don't you reuse todays cbfm stick until it stops asking.. And if you get a positive opk maybe use a new stick then? Don't know if that would work but I'd try it. I reuse sticks when I know I've ovulated or right at beginning now when I know its too early as get high readings from the start. The cbfm may have just missed your surge.
> 
> Garfie is af due tomorrow? Or just testing tomorrow? I don't know how you can wait lol.
> 
> Chicky- sorry :witch: got you-better luck this cycle.
> 
> Smyth & Hopeful wishing you both lots of luck! Xx



thanks tink, me too but onwards and upwards! and garfie will start testing tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

BRISS - I would certainly use OPK's (much cheaper than sticks) :haha: just in case you do O late this cycle. You said your temps were average? do you mean up or down compared to normal - if you are on antibiotics certain ones can effect your urine. Dr Daisy is the one to answer your questions I'm sure she will pop on here soon. As for your Doc why has she recommended IVF have you been trying long - you mention age how old if you don't mind me asking.:flower:

CHICKY - Aw hun so sorry the :witch: got you and even worse she's a BIG BAD :witch: :hugs:

SMYTH/HOPEFUL - Still got my fingers crossed for you both :flower:

TINKER - Not got a clue when AF due - so tomorrow I will be 9DPO (early I know) :happydance:

AFM - I'm 8DPO not a lot to report - can't go by my temps really at the mo as the cat keeps waking me up far to early :growlmad: On a more positive note I am now 3 days longer than last months 18 day cycle. :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Morning All
> 
> today is my CD18 and 13th day of high. OPK was negative.
> 
> I have been doing a bit of reading, it seems that because i did not get my peak within the first 10 test timeframe, it asked (automatically) for 10 more so it is not going to stop until all 20 sticks have been used.
> 
> Now, High readings means estrogen is on the increase. usually, right before O, the estrogen levels are rising (which is also indicated by EWCM) and are generally high and the temperature is lower and steady. As ovulation approaches and eventually happens, progesterone levels, and temperatures, begin to rise. Trying to think logically here, my temp seemed to have risen so I guess it means high reading does not indicate a rise in estrogen (because the estrogen rise cannot be happening for so long, can it?) it is just an error as progesterone is high (based on my temp) and estrogen is now supposed to be low.
> 
> I also read that some antibiotics can affect CBFM readings.
> 
> It is also possible I did not O this cycle, which will be a first one for me... :( screw this lap!
> 
> Does this make sense to you? I just think I should stop wasting sticks. On the other hand what if my AF wont come on time and for the first time in my life I would not know where I am in my cycle? That would be terrible! Although my temp should tell me, shouldn't it?
> 
> 
> morning briss i would think any meds can disrupt you urine samples, ov could just be a little late for you this cycle? i ov'd 5 days later this month. as for estrogen i really have no idea! daisy might be able to help with that when shes back off her holidays, can you paste link into your siggy for us, that way we can stalk you properly :flower:xx.Click to expand...

how do you link into your siggy? I am going to sound really silly but I have not got a clue what this means :)


----------



## Briss

tinkerbellsie said:


> Briss if your opks are cheaper to use why don't you reuse todays cbfm stick until it stops asking.. And if you get a positive opk maybe use a new stick then? Don't know if that would work but I'd try it. I reuse sticks when I know I've ovulated or right at beginning now when I know its too early as get high readings from the start. The cbfm may have just missed your surge.

wow i did not know you could recycle sticks :) what a marvelous idea!


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Morning All
> 
> today is my CD18 and 13th day of high. OPK was negative.
> 
> I have been doing a bit of reading, it seems that because i did not get my peak within the first 10 test timeframe, it asked (automatically) for 10 more so it is not going to stop until all 20 sticks have been used.
> 
> Now, High readings means estrogen is on the increase. usually, right before O, the estrogen levels are rising (which is also indicated by EWCM) and are generally high and the temperature is lower and steady. As ovulation approaches and eventually happens, progesterone levels, and temperatures, begin to rise. Trying to think logically here, my temp seemed to have risen so I guess it means high reading does not indicate a rise in estrogen (because the estrogen rise cannot be happening for so long, can it?) it is just an error as progesterone is high (based on my temp) and estrogen is now supposed to be low.
> 
> I also read that some antibiotics can affect CBFM readings.
> 
> It is also possible I did not O this cycle, which will be a first one for me... :( screw this lap!
> 
> Does this make sense to you? I just think I should stop wasting sticks. On the other hand what if my AF wont come on time and for the first time in my life I would not know where I am in my cycle? That would be terrible! Although my temp should tell me, shouldn't it?
> 
> 
> morning briss i would think any meds can disrupt you urine samples, ov could just be a little late for you this cycle? i ov'd 5 days later this month. as for estrogen i really have no idea! daisy might be able to help with that when shes back off her holidays, can you paste link into your siggy for us, that way we can stalk you properly :flower:xx.Click to expand...
> 
> how do you link into your siggy? I am going to sound really silly but I have not got a clue what this means :)Click to expand...



do you use fertility friend? x


----------



## Briss

garfie said:


> BRISS - I would certainly use OPK's (much cheaper than sticks) :haha: just in case you do O late this cycle. You said your temps were average? do you mean up or down compared to normal - if you are on antibiotics certain ones can effect your urine. Dr Daisy is the one to answer your questions I'm sure she will pop on here soon. As for your Doc why has she recommended IVF have you been trying long - you mention age how old if you don't mind me asking.:flower:

well, before O my temperatures are mostly below 36.50 and after O they are above 36.50. This cycle ever since CD6 my temperatures were above 36.50 except for one day CD9 when it was below.

My DH and I will be 36 this year and we have been trying for over 2 years. but when we started I did not know anything about this TTC business so looking back I think we wasted a lot of the time as we BD on wrong days and in wrong positions most of the time. I know at my age I am supposed to know better but all my life I was so scared of getting pregnant so always assumed one time without condom is all it takes to get pregnant. Also we did not take any vitamins etc besides folic acid. It is only since this year that I discovered B&B and started doing millions of things to actually improve my chances. so am not yet ready to give up on natural pregnancy regardless of age.


----------



## Briss

I chart my temp on fertility friend but I have only basic free subscription.


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> I chart my temp on fertility friend but I have only basic free subscription.



ok so under user cp in b&b theres a tab on the left that says edit signature, then open another webpage, log in to ff and click my chart, at th top is a drop down menu saying sharing, under that is get code, then copy the code and paste it into you signature! :thumbup:

that goes for you too garfie!


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - How did you know I was lurking :winkwink: Just tried it and my box is empty - no code :cry: Has yours worked BRISS I'm also on the basic free package.

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - How did you know I was lurking :winkwink: Just tried it and my box is empty - no code :cry: Has yours worked BRISS I'm also on the basic free package.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


ok after clicking on get code try clicking at the top where it says get sharing code/buttons x


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Did it work?:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

I think mine worked, I pressed smth like create profile and it gave me a list of codes, I picked the one that comes out as a picture :)

Garfie, I think yours worked!


----------



## garfie

Let's stalk then girls!:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


now i want one with a picture! lol xxx


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Delete your old signature and put the one with the thumb nail on and then we can all have pics to stalk :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

woooohoooo well there you go ladies my exciting DOT!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## garfie

Woohoo with your exciting DOT and my ROCKY MOUNTAINS we can really stalk!:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Woohoo with your exciting DOT and my ROCKY MOUNTAINS we can really stalk!:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



:happydance: 

Xxx


----------



## happyh29

hey all,

how are you doing?
xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow its like a field of charts in here :winkwink:


----------



## chicky160

Hey mrs b :thumbup: it's amazing what you'll do to keep yourselves occupied! Lol hope you and your lovely bump are keeping well :) 


So my mooncup is amazing! Why didn't I get one years ago!?! Hopefully il only get one cycle out of it ;) fxd! 

Oh and had a big blonde moment today and realised I've been lying to you all! I'm 33 not 32 like it said in my siggy :dohh: Im not quite sure how the hell I managed to not realise all this time! Lol. So all is corrected :haha: x


----------



## happyh29

ladies 

i have been reading all your posts!! 

you have been sooo busy!!! all these charts! i never charted so i dont know what im looking at :(

i work random shifts and hours so it never worked for me.

Briss- i just read you ate bee propolis in your siggy. Holy Mary, how on earth do you eat that? i got one jar from some amazing bee place near me and threw it up every time for the first week - i ate a tea spoon a day. After that i would eat it with a massive glass of water by my side and it got so traumatic my OH took it off me. I genuinely feel sick just thinking about it!!!

Ms B- hows the bump? mine has totally grown this weekend, from all the lovely calories i consumed!!! haha

hows the old school crew? Daisy, Jchic and creative? i cant see updates form you gus, hope your well

xxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Bump is good thankyou! Went to a wedding reception last night, wore a mixi dress and I looked really pregnant in it! Loved it! I used to wear this dress and push my belly out and say to hubby look I look pregnant. Last night I couldn't push it out further than it was! :haha: Cant wait til I feel like that in normal clothes!

I charted but as my cycles proved my body was all over the place and the temping never showed ovulation, neither did the CBFM.


----------



## Briss

happyh29 said:


> Briss- i just read you ate bee propolis in your siggy. Holy Mary, how on earth do you eat that? i got one jar from some amazing bee place near me and threw it up every time for the first week - i ate a tea spoon a day. After that i would eat it with a massive glass of water by my side and it got so traumatic my OH took it off me. I genuinely feel sick just thinking about it!!!

I buy capsules at H&B, they do not smell very nice I have to admit but not as bad, I swallow them (without chewing) as quickly as I can and so far managed to keep it down :) I also force-feed them to my DH :)


----------



## chicky160

Girls what's bee propolis and what does it do? X


----------



## Briss

Bee Propolis is superfood that improves both more eggs and healthier eggs. bee propolis also showed to improve defective sperm function and it has the ability to protect sperm membrane from the harmful affect of oxidative aggression. It is particularly great for ladies with endo.


----------



## garfie

BRISS - This Bee Propolis great for ladies with engo? do you mean endo? that might help me then :happydance: might invest if I need too this month :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

garfie said:


> BRISS - This Bee Propolis great for ladies with engo? do you mean endo? that might help me then :happydance: might invest if I need too this month :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

oops :) yes I meant endometriosis.


----------



## happyh29

garfie words of warning- bee propolis tastes like death, I did soooooo much research into the stuff as I don't really take many tablets ect. from what I read fresh propolis is mega potent and had even got a sell by date and way by date as it's such a natural product. but I never ever expected it to taste like it did and I have such a strong stomach.I only took the fresh stuff as I was worried tablets couldn't have the same strength after speaking to the beer keepers. 

good luck using it but be careful if it's taste and also i'm a big believer in mot taking too many tablets it additional vitamins. I think we can totally over medicate on natural products that we don't find in our diet normally x x,x


----------



## garfie

HAPPY - I totally agree I have to take regular tablets for IBS so that's why I have just stuck with Folic Acid (for ages :wacko:) and this cycle grapefruit juice. :happydance:

I thought I was on Vit B6 to lengthen LP never properly checked the bottle until recently (hubby bought me them) turns out it was just a regular vitamin B and it has done bugger all :cry: (won't send him shopping again :haha:) So if I'm out this month then I will start taking the correct one. :happydance:

Bet you looked positively blooming at the wedding reception :flower:

Blame Chicky for all the charts - they look good though don't they? now we can all stalk each other charts (not for long though I hope :winkwink:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

ahem! garfie! lol ok so im up and waiting but i have a hospital app this morning wont be home till god knows when so il try stalking on my phone :) xxx


----------



## garfie

Ok ladies 9DPO and a big fat :bfn: though you know me I'll test until the :witch: arrives.:haha:

Will catch up later got to get the kiddies ready.

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Ok ladies 9DPO and a big fat :bfn: though you know me I'll test until the :witch: arrives.:haha:
> 
> Will catch up later got to get the kiddies ready.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Oh poo still early days :) and what's up with that temp this morning! Did you fall asleep in the oven again? :winkwink: xxx


----------



## garfie

:rofl: my temps are a bit mad this month - tomorrow they usually slide mahoosively (so we will see :haha:).

I have got the option to go for a blood test today at 9DPO (have the paperwork in front of me) - what do you girls think - or should I just leave it? I requested one at 7DPO (which because of the weekend was 6DPO) and a 9DPO because I drop big time.:shrug:

Anyway hopefully I will get the result of my bloods - providing they haven't lost them, the dog hasn't eaten them or any other excuse they can come up with :haha:

Hope your hospital appointment goes well hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

happyh29 said:


> garfie words of warning- bee propolis tastes like death, I did soooooo much research into the stuff as I don't really take many tablets ect. from what I read fresh propolis is mega potent and had even got a sell by date and way by date as it's such a natural product. but I never ever expected it to taste like it did and I have such a strong stomach.I only took the fresh stuff as I was worried tablets couldn't have the same strength after speaking to the beer keepers.
> 
> good luck using it but be careful if it's taste and also i'm a big believer in mot taking too many tablets it additional vitamins. I think we can totally over medicate on natural products that we don't find in our diet normally x x,x

you totally have a point here! where do you buy all the natural fresh stuff? do you also take fresh royal jelly?


----------



## chicky160

id go garfie what do you have to lose?:shrug:

hospital went fine wasnt for me, i had to go with my mum and learn how to put her lymphodema bandages and back taping on! soooo interesting! im totally in the wrong profession! lol it was great thou as we went to visit the chemo unit we used to go to and had a good old catch up with the nurses, such amazing women :flower: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww it's still early Garfie! Keep testing :hugs: I'd go for the bloods- cant do any harm

Chicky glad hospital went well today :hugs:

AFM: cd10 but I am still spotting and sorry if tmi but it's really thick and brown... Never had this before should I be worried?? It's put DH off baby dancing!!


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - I went for my bloods as you and TINKER suggested ouchie!

Glad the Hospital appointment went well hun :flower:

TINKER - Are you drinking grapefruit juice this cycle? - I found I had similar this cycle when drinking grapefruit juice (almost like clearing the pipes :haha:) :winkwink:

AFM - Got my results and guess what I'm Ovulating :happydance: my prog level at 6DPO was 76 OMG! so well and truly Ovulated. Let's hope the eggs are still in good shape :blush:

Unless the :witch: comes in the night I will be testing tomorrow - cos I never learn :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - I went for my bloods as you and TINKER suggested ouchie!
> 
> Glad the Hospital appointment went well hun :flower:
> 
> TINKER - Are you drinking grapefruit juice this cycle? - I found I had similar this cycle when drinking grapefruit juice (almost like clearing the pipes :haha:) :winkwink:
> 
> AFM - Got my results and guess what I'm Ovulating :happydance: my prog level at 6DPO was 76 OMG! so well and truly Ovulated. Let's hope the eggs are still in good shape :blush:
> 
> Unless the :witch: comes in the night I will be testing tomorrow - cos I never learn :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




Thanks tink :hugs: sorry I can't be much help with the spotting, and grapefruit juice!? The official food of Satan! Tell me all about it! What is it supposed to do? Xxx

Garfie I have no idea about progesterone levels either but judging by your excitement it's good!!! Glad you went :hugs:

So Afm big doctors appointment tomorrow and I'm pooping my pants! Don't ask why, I have no idea I just HATE going to the doctors :( yet I could sit in a dentist chair all day long :shrug: I'm mostly concerned that as I've only stopped smoking a month or so they're going to tell me to bugger off for a bit and come back in 6 months when I'm officially clean. Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww chicky hopefully they will be more supportive than that. Remind me again how long you've been trying?

Ooh no. Not been having grapefruit juice- hopefully this clear out is a good thing xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Chicky- and very well done on the smoking!!! :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Garfie, well done on progesterone, 76 is really high :) I had mine on CD20 and it was 45, but FS said it was ok anything above 30 means ovulation. I hope you get your BFP tomorrow!

grapefruit juice is for EWCM, I drink it religiously :)

Chicky, well done on giving up smoking! if you do not mind me asking how did you do it? 

TINKER, am not an expert but thick and brown for CD10 does not look right. Are you on some medication or had lap or smth done earlier that could have brought this? if this continues I would start on EPO or red clover tea from CD1 to O, they are supposed to regulate your period.


----------



## garfie

BRISS - I know I was so excited I O'd - as last time was borderline, such a shame hubby was MIA around O. High levelsl doesn't guarantee pregnancy just that I should be able to sustain it this time if I am lucky enough :wacko:

Do you take the gj all the way through your cycle - I only took it up until O and 4 days after the witch had left I was having tmi a brown discharge, don't know if it's connected or not but never had it before.:blush:

CHICKY - Well done for giving up smoking - wish my hubby could :cry:

Hope tomorrow goes well at the hospital don't forget to take your charts and ask lots of questions can't wait for your update.:flower:

TINKER - if you haven't done or taken anything different this cycle maybe a quick chat with the Docs might help especially if you are worried. Good luck hun :flower:

AFM - I have bought some Superdrug own pregnancy test which I will use tomorrow - unless the :witch: comes tonight.

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Well we stopped trying to not get pg in 2004 when we married starting doing opks about 2 yrs ago but never had a pos and started using cbfm and temping just after Christmas. We are quite an active couple so to not even have a happy accident after all these years is a little strange I'm hoping all those years I spent doing it all at the wrong times lolxx

And I quit using e- cig :) x


----------



## chicky160

Good luck for tomorrow garfie il update you all! :) x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ahh chicky that is a long time.. So is this the first time you've been to docs formally about trying? Sorry I'm nosey :haha:


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Ahh chicky that is a long time.. So is this the first time you've been to docs formally about trying? Sorry I'm nosey :haha:




Lol that's ok tink we are all friends here no such thing as nosy! Lol. 
Yes it's first time, I've left it ages I know, but the truth of it is we just kept thinking it'll happen when it happens and to be totally honest we are so worried that one of us might be the problem that we didn't want to put ourselves through the torture of one of us possibly feeling at fault, so we left it. Months turn into years and before you know it your worried its only going to get worse and definately harder to conceive, so now we are ready and whatever happens happens. If we are not meant to have children which I think we are or if for some reason it doesn't happen il just go steal one of garfie's! :haha:

Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

chicky160 said:


> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> Ahh chicky that is a long time.. So is this the first time you've been to docs formally about trying? Sorry I'm nosey :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's ok tink we are all friends here no such thing as nosy! Lol.
> Yes it's first time, I've left it ages I know, but the truth of it is we just kept thinking it'll happen when it happens and to be totally honest we are so worried that one of us might be the problem that we didn't want to put ourselves through the torture of one of us possibly feeling at fault, so we left it. Months turn into years and before you know it your worried its only going to get worse and definately harder to conceive, so now we are ready and whatever happens happens. If we are not meant to have children which I think we are or if for some reason it doesn't happen il just go steal one of garfie's! :haha:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

:haha: at stealing one of Garfie's!! Lol

I know what you mean. We're approaching the time when they may be willing to do tests but the what ifs are already destroying me. I don't reckon they'll turn you away as you've been having unprotected sex for so long and you've been timing it recently too. But docs are happy as long as say you do it 2 or3 times a week apparently! Xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> Ahh chicky that is a long time.. So is this the first time you've been to docs formally about trying? Sorry I'm nosey :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's ok tink we are all friends here no such thing as nosy! Lol.
> Yes it's first time, I've left it ages I know, but the truth of it is we just kept thinking it'll happen when it happens and to be totally honest we are so worried that one of us might be the problem that we didn't want to put ourselves through the torture of one of us possibly feeling at fault, so we left it. Months turn into years and before you know it your worried its only going to get worse and definately harder to conceive, so now we are ready and whatever happens happens. If we are not meant to have children which I think we are or if for some reason it doesn't happen il just go steal one of garfie's! :haha:
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> :haha: at stealing one of Garfie's!! Lol
> 
> I know what you mean. We're approaching the time when they may be willing to do tests but the what ifs are already destroying me. I don't reckon they'll turn you away as you've been having unprotected sex for so long and you've been timing it recently too. But docs are happy as long as say you do it 2 or3 times a week apparently! XxClick to expand...



Let's hope so :) thanks for lifting my spirits :) tink xxxx


----------



## Briss

garfie said:


> BRISS -
> 
> Do you take the gj all the way through your cycle - I only took it up until O and 4 days after the witch had left I was having tmi a brown discharge, don't know if it's connected or not but never had it before.:blush:

I drink a lot of GJ but I know that you are only supposed to drink it for a few days prior to O for EWCM. I love the taste and I take my liquid iron with it (almost daily). Besides, I hate water and to improve my liquid intake I found GJ to be a great alternative. I do not know if it does anything for me to be honest. Sometimes I have plenty of EWCM, other times I have none but did not have any spotting last 5 years (except for this cycle after Hysteroscopy I spotted for a couple of days but very tiny bit)


----------



## garfie

:rofl: CHICKY - You are priceless :hugs: for tomorrow.

BRISS - I don't mind g.f either but hoping it did the trick this cycle :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Hi everyone :flower: how are we all today? 

Well I had doctors this morning and it was fab 
I've ha my cd3 bloods done to check estrogen levels and will go back on 24th may for progesterone. They are also checking my thyroid and dh has been given a sperm kit! That appointment will probably take 10 weeks to come through so plenty of time to get his head round it :) so now we wait. The one recomendation they did make was that I give my cbfm a skip this cycle as it may be causing anxiety. I think as I have te sticks already I will ignore her lol and use it anyway as I really don't want to miss out on an opportunity and I honestly don't feel anxious about using it more anxious if I don't! Lol xxx


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - Great news that the doc is carrying out all the tests (see all that worry for nothing) :hugs: I couldn't see you giving up your CBFM what would you pee on :haha:

AFM - See my chart - slept in the freezer last night :haha: reckon the :witch: is on her way BFN this morning.:dohh: Will carry on POAS until she arrives though cos I never ever learn :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> CHICKY - Great news that the doc is carrying out all the tests (see all that worry for nothing) :hugs: I couldn't see you giving up your CBFM what would you pee on :haha:
> 
> AFM - See my chart - slept in the freezer last night :haha: reckon the :witch: is on her way BFN this morning.:dohh: Will carry on POAS until she arrives though cos I never ever learn :cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Oh garfie sorry about the bfn and temp :hugs: looks like you are stuck with me a bit longer! 

And you're right I couldn't give up my cbfm I have to pee on something right? Besides I do love my little friend :happydance: so il keep soldiering on and see what happens xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Chicky that is brilliant news!! :hugs:

Garfie I am sorry to hear about your temp and bfn.. Don't lose hope yet though. :hugs: keeping my fingers crosseed :dust:

Afm: I now have full red flow... Its only 11 days since my last period started :( not sure what to do now... Reset cbfm?? Husband is gutted as not had any bedroom activity for two weeks now as had been spotting!! X


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Aww Chicky that is brilliant news!! :hugs:
> 
> Garfie I am sorry to hear about your temp and bfn.. Don't lose hope yet though. :hugs: keeping my fingers crosseed :dust:
> 
> Afm: I now have full red flow... Its only 11 days since my last period started :( not sure what to do now... Reset cbfm?? Husband is gutted as not had any bedroom activity for two weeks now as had been spotting!! X



Blimey tink is that normal for you so soon? X

Garfie hope you're ok Hun where are you today we miss you!!! :hugs:
Like tink said don't lose hope xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Nope. Well not since my cycles have come back- I used to have continuous leading before and they gave me tablets and depo every 7 weeks to stop it. Just hope it's not that problem again x


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Nope. Well not since my cycles have come back- I used to have continuous leading before and they gave me tablets and depo every 7 weeks to stop it. Just hope it's not that problem again x



I hope so too tink 
One of my friends has endo and is exactly the same never knows when af will arrive, sometimes only having a week a month when she's off! Mind you she isn't ttc so less of an issue for her, but still not pleasant. Do you think you'll visit your gp about it? X


----------



## garfie

I'm here - no I've not lost hope yet (but it's not looking good for me :cry:)

The doc hasn't got my bloods back yet so I can't compare :wacko:

Tink you don't have endo or anything like that do you? - that doesn't sound right I used to get af a lot (cost me a fortune on lady things :haha:)

I would def get yourself checked out now hun - especially if hubby not happy!

My hubby is not happy either I have made him save :sex: until we need it (well he did desert me at O time!) :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> I'm here - no I've not lost hope yet (but it's not looking good for me :cry:)
> 
> The doc hasn't got my bloods back yet so I can't compare :wacko:
> 
> Tink you don't have endo or anything like that do you? - that doesn't sound right I used to get af a lot (cost me a fortune on lady things :haha:)
> 
> I would def get yourself checked out now hun - especially if hubby not happy!
> 
> My hubby is not happy either I have made him save :sex: until we need it (well he did desert me at O time!) :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Garfie do you normally get spotting or anything before af? It's hard I know, but we are all here for support when you're down and excitement when you do get that wonderful bfp! And in the meantime you have those beauties at home to squidge :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Endo is my concern to be honest as it was suggested this was my problem when I had issues years ago- gp has no record of it and because they masked the symptoms I was experiencing with bc it was never followed up. I feel like the gp just chucks me out when I go about period related stuff. I'm feeling quite down in the dumps about it.

Garfie lol at making hubby wait for it! X


----------



## Briss

CHICKY - what is sperm kit? that's great that they are also checking your thyroid, my FS did not even bother but after reading B&B for a while I came the conclusion that this is quite an important area. I could not give up my CBFM either, and I agree I have far less pressure since I got it.


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Endo is my concern to be honest as it was suggested this was my problem when I had issues years ago- gp has no record of it and because they masked the symptoms I was experiencing with bc it was never followed up. I feel like the gp just chucks me out when I go about period related stuff. I'm feeling quite down in the dumps about it.
> 
> Garfie lol at making hubby wait for it! X



Why don't you try a different gp tink you might get more joy :hugs: and if they know you are ttc I'm sure they'll try anything to help get it sorted x


----------



## garfie

:hugs: hun thanks. My cycles used to be I would always get the :witch: before dinner but now I just never know when she will arrive :shrug:

I don't get any spotting or anything just really bad cramps and every Preg symptom in the book :haha: 

I know I'm quite a newbie to this thread - but I have to say you ladies have made me feel so welcome :flower:

I don't know about you ladies but my hubby tries to understand - (apart from this cycle) but he just doesn't seem to get it. I think if I never had a m/c last year (coming up to the anniversary of when I found out) I wouldn't be as obsessed :winkwink: I would just think ah well I have two boys and a new hubby that's my family. 

Honestly ladies when I told him I was preg he was so pleased you should have seen his face I told him on Father's Day and when I lost it (on my late Father's Birthday) he was so gutted - so I think that's what spurs me on :flower: thought I'd share hope you ladies don't mind.

I found this on another thread sometime ago and I kept it this is also what helped me:-

_An angel in the book of life wrote down my Baby's birth and whispered as she closed the book "Too beautiful for this earth"_ 

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> CHICKY - what is sperm kit? that's great that they are also checking your thyroid, my FS did not even bother but after reading B&B for a while I came the conclusion that this is quite an important area. I could not give up my CBFM either, and I agree I have far less pressure since I got it.



Well basically the nurse gave us a brown bag with sperm analysis written on it in big block capitals :haha: she did apologise for the lack of discretion so it was hidden under dh coat till we got to the car! As for what's inside we haven't looked yet! I did as dh what was in it and he just said " haven't a clue we will open it later together" so tbh I'm still not sure I assume a pot etc. he's quite happy playing with his fishing stuff so as soon as I look il let ya know :happydance: 

And yes she said lots of things could be going on and it's unlikely to be dh as his other children were conceived so quickly, there's only 11 months between them. But I'd checking him out anyway as that's the normal
Procedure. And that more often or not when you have as much spotting as I do or as she said technically bleeding for 5 ish days before af there's something going on hormonally. From what I've read the thyroid helps regulate when hormones are released etc so that's why she wants it checked. :shrug: she said I can call the surgery for my results but they won't make any sence so she's booked me back in for 6 wks time to discuss so she can fully explain everything x


----------



## garfie

Tink I was diagnosed with endo quite a few years ago it took nearly a year of blood test/ tests/ ultra sounds/pregnancy test (though I never got to pee on a stick :haha:/ medication from the Docs to finally say lets take a peak inside :wacko:

Do you have tmi painful periods, irregular, heavy, clotting etc does it sometimes hurt to have :sex: these can all be symptoms though the symptoms vary.

I agree with Chicky maybe look at changing your doc endo is a serious matter for someone ttc. Some people (like my sis never had pain) she's now coming up 40 and never has or ever will have children and only has a mild case of endo.

It just depends where about it is I had severe endo a lot of pain blah blah blah and I conceived twice (nearly 3) so given the right treatment early on can help hun.:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> :hugs: hun thanks. My cycles used to be I would always get the :witch: before dinner but now I just never know when she will arrive :shrug:
> 
> I don't get any spotting or anything just really bad cramps and every Preg symptom in the book :haha:
> 
> I know I'm quite a newbie to this thread - but I have to say you ladies have made me feel so welcome :flower:
> 
> I don't know about you ladies but my hubby tries to understand - (apart from this cycle) but he just doesn't seem to get it. I think if I never had a m/c last year (coming up to the anniversary of when I found out) I wouldn't be as obsessed :winkwink: I would just think ah well I have two boys and a new hubby that's my family.
> 
> Honestly ladies when I told him I was preg he was so pleased you should have seen his face I told him on Father's Day and when I lost it (on my late Father's Birthday) he was so gutted - so I think that's what spurs me on :flower: thought I'd share hope you ladies don't mind.
> 
> I found this on another thread sometime ago and I kept it this is also what helped me:-
> 
> _An angel in the book of life wrote down my Baby's birth and whispered as she closed the book "Too beautiful for this earth"_
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


:cry: oh garfie :hugs: that's beautiful. And as for family I always think whether you have no children or 10 the heart wants what it wants :shrug: and I'm sure you'll get that longed for bfp. I just know it. We all will. And they'll be the best most longed for and most wonderful bfp's in the world!!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Briss

tinkerbellsie said:


> Endo is my concern to be honest as it was suggested this was my problem when I had issues years ago- gp has no record of it and because they masked the symptoms I was experiencing with bc it was never followed up. I feel like the gp just chucks me out when I go about period related stuff. I'm feeling quite down in the dumps about it.
> 
> X


Worth investigating, I'd say. GPs are no good as far as endo is concerned, they do not really understand it (not so long ago ladies with endo were treated in psychiatric facilities in England! horrible stuff all because they could not understand what it was), can you get a referral to a specialist? you may need to have a lap to remove endo (one of a very few cases when lap in justified IMHO), I hear ladies with endo do it every few years and it does improve quality of life and fertility (if it is your problem that is, which may not necessarily be the case).

Full flow on CD11 can also be to do with hormones, have you had anything unusual happened to you recently?


----------



## Mrs.B.

painful periods, irregular, heavy, clotting etc , I had this with PCOS. Weird how two separate problems can give similar symptoms!

Defo fight to get checked out tho Tink, but that being said they don't check over here until after a year but since you haven't used protection since 2004 you are more than entitled to get looked at!!!!


----------



## Briss

garfie said:


> :hugs: hun thanks. My cycles used to be I would always get the :witch: before dinner but now I just never know when she will arrive :shrug:
> 
> I don't get any spotting or anything just really bad cramps and every Preg symptom in the book :haha:
> 
> I know I'm quite a newbie to this thread - but I have to say you ladies have made me feel so welcome :flower:
> 
> I don't know about you ladies but my hubby tries to understand - (apart from this cycle) but he just doesn't seem to get it. I think if I never had a m/c last year (coming up to the anniversary of when I found out) I wouldn't be as obsessed :winkwink: I would just think ah well I have two boys and a new hubby that's my family.
> 
> Honestly ladies when I told him I was preg he was so pleased you should have seen his face I told him on Father's Day and when I lost it (on my late Father's Birthday) he was so gutted - so I think that's what spurs me on :flower: thought I'd share hope you ladies don't mind.
> 
> I found this on another thread sometime ago and I kept it this is also what helped me:-
> 
> _An angel in the book of life wrote down my Baby's birth and whispered as she closed the book "Too beautiful for this earth"_
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

it is beautiful, anyone who lost a loved one will understand

I wish my DH felt like that, despite his age he does not really feel ready to be a father so he does not help me much which is an issue as now it seems that the problem is in his court...


----------



## garfie

A brown bag in America - is alcohol - here in the UK it's a sperm bottle :haha:

So when does he have to do his sample by is there a time limit or can he do it at his leisure :winkwink:

Chicky glad they are doing something for you (6 weeks wow that's a long time) :coffee: :coffee: :coffee: It does sound hormonal though especially as she says with the spotting being as long as it was. Your temps aren't really low though are they? You know you O so that's a good thing too.

I would be phoning my Doc before 6 weeks - but hey that's just me :haha:

Can't wait for your update later - just a bit of info when my sister b/f had to do a sperm sample she had to put the pot between her boobies to keep it warm and fresh :blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> CHICKY - what is sperm kit? that's great that they are also checking your thyroid, my FS did not even bother but after reading B&B for a while I came the conclusion that this is quite an important area. I could not give up my CBFM either, and I agree I have far less pressure since I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well basically the nurse gave us a brown bag with sperm analysis written on it in big block capitals :haha: she did apologise for the lack of discretion so it was hidden under dh coat till we got to the car! As for what's inside we haven't looked yet! I did as dh what was in it and he just said " haven't a clue we will open it later together" so tbh I'm still not sure I assume a pot etc. he's quite happy playing with his fishing stuff so as soon as I look il let ya know :happydance:
> 
> And yes she said lots of things could be going on and it's unlikely to be dh as his other children were conceived so quickly, there's only 11 months between them. But I'd checking him out anyway as that's the normal
> Procedure. And that more often or not when you have as much spotting as I do or as she said technically bleeding for 5 ish days before af there's something going on hormonally. From what I've read the thyroid helps regulate when hormones are released etc so that's why she wants it checked. :shrug: she said I can call the surgery for my results but they won't make any sence so she's booked me back in for 6 wks time to discuss so she can fully explain everything xClick to expand...

please do, am so curious :)

I see, indeed spotting is usually not a good sign, I was spotting when I had a polyp so my period stretched for 9 days! I did not TTC then so it did not matter I was just annoyed to have such long periods, it got back to normal on its own after a few years


----------



## Mrs.B.

Haha, we didn't get a brown bag, we had a clear bag with a pot in it and seman analysis written all over it lol. This also got hidden in DHs coat :haha:


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> A brown bag in America - is alcohol - here in the UK it's a sperm bottle :haha:
> 
> So when does he have to do his sample by is there a time limit or can he do it at his leisure :winkwink:
> 
> Chicky glad they are doing something for you (6 weeks wow that's a long time) :coffee: :coffee: :coffee: It does sound hormonal though especially as she says with the spotting being as long as it was. Your temps aren't really low though are they? You know you O so that's a good thing too.
> 
> I would be phoning my Doc before 6 weeks - but hey that's just me :haha:
> 
> Can't wait for your update later - just a bit of info when my sister b/f had to do a sperm sample she had to put the pot between her boobies to keep it warm and fresh :blush:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Lol sperm bottle. Well she said there are so many cases of fertility issues ATM that it could take up to 10 weeks!!!! I know that's rubbish but what can you do :shrug: and I would ring but don't know how much il take in or really understand so il wait until I see her. As for timing apparently you do your sample and keep it close to your body to keep it warm lol. It has to be there within an hour and door to door the hospital we will be going to is 50 minutes without the parking issue!!!! Think we will be doing a few dummy runs to find the quickest route :haha: xxx


----------



## chicky160

Oh and no I don't think temps are very low :shrug: but glad she's checking anyway xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

chicky160 said:


> Lol sperm bottle. Well she said there are so many cases of fertility issues ATM that it could take up to 10 weeks!!!! I know that's rubbish but what can you do :shrug: and I would ring but don't know how much il take in or really understand so il wait until I see her. As for timing apparently you do your sample and keep it close to your body to keep it warm lol. It has to be there within an hour and door to door the hospital we will be going to is 50 minutes without the parking issue!!!! Think we will be doing a few dummy runs to find the quickest route :haha: xxx

Thats the same timing as us!! Our hospital had a pickup point, so i went in there DH ranh out dropped the sample off and got back to car before my time run out... maybe you have a pick up point too?? xx

ps, pickup point for collecting people, like taxi point, not pick up point just for SAs lol


----------



## garfie

Ha ha maybe I should check my hubby coat just in case he is hiding a pot too :haha:

Briss I think my hubby is getting a bit bored with all this ttc roller coaster (although I have to say since the beginning of the year I have toughened up a lot regards BFN's). He was MIA around O I know he has to work shifts but jeez :wacko: (that's why hes had a drought since) :winkwink:

We are the sone who works everything out, takes the supplements, takes temps and even pee on a stick :haha: all they have to do is be there at certain times and contribute to the baby fund (that's what we call it).:blush:

There are so many similar symptoms for so many different things us ladies could have wrong so well worth a trip to the docs Tink - look at PMS/Pregnancy :growlmad: 

Tink I think you should def get in touch with your doc and start some tests time for some answers :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Mrs b that sounds like a plan :happydance: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ahh thanks girls :hugs: I will make an appointment (obviously female doctor after all the useless men ones I have had!!), and it will prob be near end of month, which is when they agreed to begin testing anyway.. it's very worrying!

Briss- nope nothing different has happened, wish there was a sensible explanation!

Chicky is there anyway you could encourage DH to relieve himself nearer the hospital...a bit of naughtiness somewhere?? lol...

Lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## Briss

we did not get any sperm bag :) they sent my DH to a hospital where they have the necessary facilities to encourage sperm production LOL :) not sure what my DH did in there but the result was next to zero so they asked us to retest in 6 weeks. This time my DH refused to go so had to come with him to "facilitate" the process LOL apparently you can even get a special condom there so my "facilitation" helped and we got our 12 millions - so i can understand how love making is better for conception as opposed to just having sex. it was last year we need to repeat the test and this time with sperm separation - my DH is not excited at the prospect besides he was told to cut down his beer for 6 weeks before testing - almost impossible challenge! which makes me so angry, I went under general anesthetic and he cant forget about his beer, not for good mind you, just until I get pregnant

AFM decided to stop POAS, I am getting all usual AF symptoms which usually start a week before AF arrives so I think I am pretty much out for this month (wont stop me from testing though..)


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Ahh thanks girls :hugs: I will make an appointment (obviously female doctor after all the useless men ones I have had!!), and it will prob be near end of month, which is when they agreed to begin testing anyway.. it's very worrying!
> 
> Briss- nope nothing different has happened, wish there was a sensible explanation!
> 
> Chicky is there anyway you could encourage DH to relieve himself nearer the hospital...a bit of naughtiness somewhere?? lol...
> 
> Lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you all xxx



Nice thought but knowing my luck I'd be arrested!!! :haha: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

garfie said:


> A brown bag in America - is alcohol - *here in the UK it's a sperm bottle* :haha:

I can hand on my heart swear that this is a complete new one to me :rofl: where in the UK are you!?!


----------



## garfie

Ladies where are you? - Im bored :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Ladies where are you? - Im bored :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Hey garfie I'm at work :( with my boss who is officially having a nervous breakdown! Lol. God she came in and just started crying, and then, first client came in, and she started crying too! To top it all off I'm leaving here in 5 mins to go to a funeral!!! Scheesh it's going to be a long arse day :haha: xxx


----------



## garfie

Oh dear not a good day then :flower: Hope it goes okay at the funeral - I'll carry on being bored until later then :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Oh dear not a good day then :flower: Hope it goes okay at the funeral - I'll carry on being bored until later then :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



L be back later and what's going on with your chart!!!!!! Xx


----------



## jchic

garfie, your chart is looking good :)


----------



## chicky160

hi everyone :flower:

well funeral went as well as it could im sooooo happy today is over and done with! hope everone is ok, :thumbup:

nothing exciting here to report except for im in loove with my mooncup!!!:haha:

xxxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

The bleeding has now stopped... so glad I didn't reset cbfm... will have to see how it goes now! Been off work with a migraine today, so now worried about my job...

Chicky-sounds like a horrific day- bet you are glad its over.

Garfie- did you test today?

xx


----------



## garfie

Yay I got someone to play with - glad the funeral went okay hun :flower:

Phoned my Doc today for my prog results gone from 76 (6DPO) to 49 (9DPO) I wouldn't normally be worried except...................

I got a faint :bfp: this morning (I've been waiting all day to tell you all!):happydance:

The Doc called me in straight away for HCG beta bloods so keep your fingers crossed for me ladies I should know the results by tomorrow. (the nurse is expediting them as I've seen her three times this week and I showed her my preg test):winkwink:

Hubby doesn't know yet as he was devastated last time :cry: (I can't put him through it again until I know for certain).

Did you also know it's a year this exact month I found I was pregnant before :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Garfie!! :happydance: Hope you get the results you are hoping for then you can tell your husband :) xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ahhhh Garfie congratulations!! :hugs: Hope it all goes okay for you. When will you know? Are you going to keep testing? xx


----------



## garfie

MRS B - Thanks it was so hard today not to tell hubby - especially as I needed him to take me for another blood test - he was not happy and was wittering about the NHS and how could they not have the results yet etc (if only he knew eh) :wacko:

TINKER - Me test??????? of course I will just wish I knew how to put a pic up here.:winkwink: Hopefully I will get the results tomorrow and then I guess it will depend upon that :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh brilliant that's not too long to wait at all!

You should get a digital ready to celebrate!! :hugs: xx


----------



## garfie

If you want to see the test it's on countdown to pregnancy 11 dpo (Misty 1) - not worked put how to get it on here.

Let me know what you all think

:hugs:

X


----------



## Amberly

CONGRATS Garfie!!!:happydance:


----------



## garfie

Thanks Amberley - still can't believe it really.:flower:

Now where is Chicky?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

I'm here sweet cheeks :happydance: how was your day? Pee on anything? :winkwink: x


----------



## chicky160

Holy s##t!!!!!! I was looking at this page not the previous one!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

chicky160 said:


> Holy s##t!!!!!! I was looking at this page not the previous one!!!!!!!!

:haha: made me laugh! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope I got the right one for you .... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ctp-60792-1335958960.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## garfie

I guess that's a congrats then Chicky :haha:

I couldn't upload a pic - so it's in my avatar :happydance:

Tell me you can all see it :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

haha, just noticed its your avatar! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I see it!! :happydance:x


----------



## garfie

Mrs B - You certainly did - do you think I should keep it as my avatar or just have a pic?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh I cant see it!! :D Quite clear for a faint one! xx


----------



## chicky160

Nobody say anything else I'm firing up the lappy!!! Stupid bloody phone!!!!! And sorry swore and left :haha: that's me in shock!!!!! 


Garfie biggest congrats ever ever ever!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Garfie's up the duffers garfie's up the duffers! I'm singing it !!!!! X


----------



## garfie

Thanks Tink - still nervous though, good old grapefruit juice eh :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Keep it ;) I had mine until I progressed to scan pic ;) then to bump :)


----------



## garfie

Chicky - My lips are sealed :haha:

Mrs B - What a good idea, I'm still in a state of shock :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

oh my god GARFIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i see it i see it i see it!!!!!!!!!! eek im so bloody excited youd think it was my bfp!!! :haha: and its definately, definately there! omeba on saturn would be able to see that line!! :haha: 

p.s i dont really know what that means but dh says it and it felt right :shrug:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

:haha: are we on pause for chickys return?? :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.B.

hahaha! Chicky you make me laugh


----------



## Mrs.B.

Garfie - are you shaking? I was shaking for ages after mine :D


----------



## garfie

Thanks everyone - I really still can't believe it, remember I told you I thought I was out as not done a lot of :sex: hubby was MIA around O and I was so [email protected]@@@@ off that I had a few :wine::blush:

Not really had any symptoms either (had more in other cycles :haha:). Guess the grapefruit juice did the trick :winkwink:

Then my temp went down yesterday as usual so I thought I'm out but shot up this morning. :happydance: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Thanks everyone - I really still can't believe it, remember I told you I thought I was out as not done a lot of :sex: hubby was MIA around O and I was so [email protected]@@@@ off that I had a few :wine::blush:
> 
> Not really had any symptoms either (had more in other cycles :haha:). Guess the grapefruit juice did the trick :winkwink:
> 
> Then my temp went down yesterday as usual so I thought I'm out but shot up this morning. :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



so happy for you hun :happydance: tell me more about these blood tests? x


----------



## garfie

Mrs B - I think I will be tomorrow (if the results come back +ve) it seems really strange that it was a year this month I found out last time - I really really can't wait to tell hubby (although think he has got my PMS this month he is in a stonker of a bad mood today):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Tell me more about the grapefruit juice!! :haha:

Aaaahhh I am so excited for you xx


----------



## garfie

Chicky - I had one at 6DPO (cos the 7DPO fell on a Saturday) it was a high 76 which doesn't come with any guarantees except it proves I ovulated. Today when I rang the Doc my prog level had gone down to 49 this was taken on 9DPO (as usually on 9/10DPO my temp dips - which it did) but then woohoo it went up again this morning :happydance:

The doc recommended I went for a HCG Beta test not just a pregnancy test which says yes or no. The HCG Beta gives you levels and they can take them every few days just to check things are proceeding in the right direction up up up :flower: Once she confirms the pregnancy then she will look at prog levels she said 

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Chicky - I had one at 6DPO (cos the 7DPO fell on a Saturday) it was a high 76 which doesn't come with any guarantees except it proves I ovulated. Today when I rang the Doc my prog level had gone down to 49 this was taken on 9DPO (as usually on 9/10DPO my temp dips - which it did) but then woohoo it went up again this morning :happydance:
> 
> The doc recommended I went for a HCG Beta test not just a pregnancy test which says yes or no. The HCG Beta gives you levels and they can take them every few days just to check things are proceeding in the right direction up up up :flower: Once she confirms the pregnancy then she will look at prog levels she said
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


ok thanks for the explanation, so basically your prog need to be climbing and they can give you something to help right? im sorry im so rubbish at this hormone levels stuff! xxx


----------



## garfie

Tinker - I read on this thread about the grapefruit juice so I decided I would try it.

I had a small glass every morning after the :witch: had gone right through till ovulation.

I don't usually have any tmi discharge once the witch has gone but I noticed for 4 days a brown discharge (it must have been clearing the pipes :winkwink:) - maybe it was something in the tubes maybe my endo/m/c I don't know but it was yucky! - I remember asking if any of you ladies had this.:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

right im off to tesco for a bulk grapefruit juice buy :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Chicky - I need two things my HCG to double and my progesterone levels to be high enough be able to sustain my baby (how weird did that feel saying my baby):flower: otherwise the doc will give me something to help - but first she has to have the pregnancy confirmed.:happydance: which was what the emergency blood test today was for :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Chicky - make sure it's pure grapefruit juice (I got mine from a local spar -£1.00 :haha:) I remember saying to hubby best get a few months worth didn't tell him what I wanted it for though.:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Chicky - I need two things my HCG to double and my progesterone levels to be high enough be able to sustain my baby (how weird did that feel saying my baby):flower: otherwise the doc will give me something to help - but first she has to have the pregnancy confirmed.:happydance: which was what the emergency blood test today was for :wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



well fingers toes legs eyes and everything else crossed for those high numbers and pos bloods!!!! :happydance:


and pure grapefruit! il check the labels :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Thanks Chicky in fact thanks ladies.:flower:

I know I haven't been on this thread long - but the support and encouragement and advice you have all given me has been priceless (it has saved my hubby listening to me prattle on :haha:)

As you all know I have been trying for a year since my m/c and 2 years nearly in total - I never thought it would happen honestly :blush:

In fact yesterday I had a clear out of my hotmail account and decided to delete all the baby emails I signed up for a year ago as they were starting to upset me.

OMG I am really in shock I just hope the levels come back fine tomorrow.

Thanks once again ladies:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Garfie your welcome!! :hugs:

I will try gj next cycle along with the agnus castus :)

Chicky have fun!! Xx


----------



## chicky160

your more than welcome garfie but dont saying it like your leaving us!! i forbid you to!! in fact if you even for one second even think about it you will come home one day to a bunny boiling on your stove!!! :haha:

and i will tink, :happydance:


----------



## garfie

I ain't going anywhere - just felt I had to share (darn hormones) :winkwink:

Oh god I know I'm going on - but tell me tomorrow will be okay.:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> I ain't going anywhere - just felt I had to share (darn hormones) :winkwink:
> 
> Oh god I know I'm going on - but tell me tomorrow will be okay.:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



it'll be ok hun :hugs: just because i said so :winkwink: xxxxx

cant wait for tomorrow! try not to stress to much lovely, not good for that BABA! xxx:hugs:


----------



## happyh29

has anyone heard from Daisy or jchic or creative? im worried about my old gang!!!


----------



## happyh29

arghhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A BFP in the house!!!!!

GARFIE!!!!

you will be fine, thats a nice strong line and i just know its the real deal. is this your first little bean ??Xx


----------



## garfie

HAPPY - Jchic was on here earlier - she commented on my chart :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

HAPPY - This will be my fourth (never thought I'd say that!):winkwink:

I've got two boys 11 & 9 and I have my angel baby too :flower:

Thanks hun just gotta wait for the bloods to come back 

:hugs:

X


----------



## happyh29

ahhh good luck, i know its a sticky xxx


----------



## Briss

garfie, OMG!!! congratulations!! this is just wonderful! am so excited! when I looked at your chart and saw that you BD 4 days before O I thought it was unlikely to happen, how wrong was I! I guess when the time is right it is bound to happen, am so very happy for you!!

hurray GJ :)

How long have you been using CBFM?


----------



## chicky160

Oh garfie I can't stop staring at your bfp!!!! :happydance: x what time is your appointment tomorrow xxx


----------



## garfie

Chicky - Guess what I did tonight - I peed on another stick :haha: the line is still there :happydance:

Oh hun I can't stop looking at the tests either - hope you get yours real soon :flower:

I just have to phone the surgery - usually after 2.30 but will I phone before? - of course I will:blush:

Bris - Thanks hun - I was def sure I was out I even had a few glasses of wine. I was well mad at hubby around O time - I guess less was better for us:winkwink:

I have been using the CBFM for 7 cycles and out of the 7 I got 4 with peaks (this being one of them :happydance:) 

I was so glad I had my prog tested as well at 7DPO (I thought it was high at the time) but I never took anything for granted when ttc - but I secretly hoped :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Chicky - Guess what I did tonight - I peed on another stick :haha: the line is still there :happydance:
> 
> Oh hun I can't stop looking at the tests either - hope you get yours real soon :flower:
> 
> I just have to phone the surgery - usually after 2.30 but will I phone before? - of course I will:blush:
> 
> Bris - Thanks hun - I was def sure I was out I even had a few glasses of wine. I was well mad at hubby around O time - I guess less was better for us:winkwink:
> 
> I have been using the CBFM for 7 cycles and out of the 7 I got 4 with peaks (this being one of them :happydance:)
> 
> I was so glad I had my prog tested as well at 7DPO (I thought it was high at the time) but I never took anything for granted when ttc - but I secretly hoped :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Lol excellent. I bet you a fiver you'll pee on another in the morning! :happydance:

Can't wait for your results. Good luck hun. Will be thinking of you allllll day :hugs: xx


----------



## garfie

That goes without saying :haha:

Still nervous though :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

happyh29 said:


> has anyone heard from Daisy or jchic or creative? im worried about my old gang!!!

I am here...I pop in here occasionally but really feel out of the loop so not on here much anymore :blush: But I am good! 6 weeks today, called and made my 1st prenatal appt today, its going to be on May 15th. Excited! :happydance: Feeling nauseas now off and on and not wanting to eat much of anything most of the time, which is odd...usually when your pregnant you want to eat everything in sight! So hopeful I wont gain mad amounts of weight this time around :haha:

I missed your bfp Garfie...huge congrats to you hun!!!! :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

1cre8tivgrl said:


> happyh29 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone heard from Daisy or jchic or creative? im worried about my old gang!!!
> 
> I am here...I pop in here occasionally but really feel out of the loop so not on here much anymore :blush: But I am good! 6 weeks today, called and made my 1st prenatal appt today, its going to be on May 15th. Excited! :happydance: Feeling nauseas now off and on and not wanting to eat much of anything most of the time, which is odd...usually when your pregnant you want to eat everything in sight! So hopeful I wont gain mad amounts of weight this time around :haha:
> 
> I missed your bfp Garfie...huge congrats to you hun!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...




Oh creative why do you feel out of the loop? :nope: your one of the originals! We need ya!!! For inspiration!! Xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

1cre8tivgrl said:


> happyh29 said:
> 
> 
> has anyone heard from Daisy or jchic or creative? im worried about my old gang!!!
> 
> I am here...I pop in here occasionally but really feel out of the loop so not on here much anymore :blush: But I am good! 6 weeks today, called and made my 1st prenatal appt today, its going to be on May 15th. Excited! :happydance: Feeling nauseas now off and on and not wanting to eat much of anything most of the time, which is odd...usually when your pregnant you want to eat everything in sight! So hopeful I wont gain mad amounts of weight this time around :haha:
> 
> I missed your bfp Garfie...huge congrats to you hun!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

:nope: please don't feel out the loop, I had time away when I got my BFP but you'll soon feel ok to come back, you guys didn't treat me like I shouldn't be here when I got my BFP and I am very grateful for that as some peoples attitudes change, But you guys have always been welcoming :flower: Please stick around xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww girls :cry: Thanks for the love!! :flower:


----------



## garfie

Creative - thanks hun it's all a bit surreal at the moment :wacko:

Don't go :cry: (as we grab onto your coat tails) we're like a little family here.

I feel like I know you all (I must do I stalked you for long enough - right from the first post of Jchic :winkwink:) and what we've all been through our other friends would never understand how mad the ttc roller coaster is. We cheer each other up when we feel down, encourage each other, support each other and egg each other on (eh Chicky) :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Yeah mrs b!!! And garfie!!! You heard it creative! Don't leave us we need you :hugs: and good luck with the first appointment! I bet you're so excited! And let's hope those icky feelings don't last too long. Xxx


----------



## Briss

what a depressive morning! now even FF gave up on me and removed my ovulation from the chart :( ... why did it do that, it was only for the second time my temp went below the line? maybe CBFM was right when it could not detect LH surge cos I did not have one... I feel AF is coming (cramps etc), boy am I going to be happy to see the witch (never thought I was going to say that!) curse this lap!

sorry that was quite a bit of venting from me... 

garfie, are you going to upload your BFP as of today? I wonder if the line is going to get brighter :)


----------



## garfie

Briss - so sorry hun that you're having such a hard time :flower: Did you get HIGHS on CBFM this month or was it just LOWS?:hugs:

I am waiting for a call back from the Doc - so keep your fingers crossed it's good news:thumbup:

I tested again this morning the line is still there but not blazing :shrug:

Hurry up Docs call me back!:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Briss - All the open circles on your chart may have confused FF?:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Briss - Sorry to keep bugging you - do you use OPK's as well? - you may only have a short surge so by the morning when you test it has gone. :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Morning Briss I agree with garfie try going back into ff and adjusting those open circles possibly make them all so they are taken at same time or change cm details etc, I think it's just confused because of conflicting signs etc. it did that to me once too and It was because I recorded ewcm a few days after ov! Took it off and it gave crosshairs again :) just have a play with it xxx


Come on doctors! Ring my garfie and make her day!!!! ;) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Doesn't look like you've had a definitive thermal shift Briss :shrug: sorry FF took your crosshairs away.

Where are all the original CBFM girls gone!?


----------



## garfie

Ladies the results are back ......................................................

32 so a positive :happydance:

Have to go back in a weeks time to check levels are increasing as still very early days.

Ah well guess I can let hubby know tonight :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## smythdm

ahhhhhhhh!!! congrats to you garfie!!


----------



## jchic

Congrats Garfie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Briss

Thank you ladies!

After lap I got 14 high and then gave up. I usually get 3-4 high and then peak. I stopped using CBFM and OPK a few days ago, was so sure I had a temperature rise...

Open circles are when I record temp at a different time, say even half hour later than usual gives me an open circle. I can probably try to state the same time everywhere and see what happens.


I do not usually record my CM, should probably start doing that

FF probably got confused with my temp rise on CD6 which was the day after lap (I mean it is not surprising to get a temp rise after you had been through general anaesthetic, is it?) basically I decided to discarded it and I got my O back :)

garfie, congrats on the results, keep it up!!


----------



## garfie

Smyth - Thanks hun - I'm sure your :bfp: is just around the corner :flower:

Jchic - Thanks hun - when is it you have your lap soon isn't it :hugs:

Briss - When I wake up early or on occasions sleep in :haha: I adjust my temp using bbt adjuster so long as you remain consistent I would think it would be okay :winkwink:

Of course your temp would be up hun your body would have had a shock after your lap it will all be worth it when you get the :bfp: :flower:

Well ladies I told hubby - wow he was shocked I put the test in a box (he had a tear in his eye but ssssshhhh I haven't told you that):haha: Oh and yeah he thought it was a pen until he opened it :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Smyth - Thanks hun - I'm sure your :bfp: is just around the corner :flower:
> 
> Jchic - Thanks hun - when is it you have your lap soon isn't it :hugs:
> 
> Briss - When I wake up early or on occasions sleep in :haha: I adjust my temp using bbt adjuster so long as you remain consistent I would think it would be okay :winkwink:
> 
> Of course your temp would be up hun your body would have had a shock after your lap it will all be worth it when you get the :bfp: :flower:
> 
> Well ladies I told hubby - wow he was shocked I put the test in a box (he had a tear in his eye but ssssshhhh I haven't told you that):haha: Oh and yeah he thought it was a pen until he opened it :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Ahhh I bet he couldn't believe his eyes and don't worry garfie the teary secret is safe with us! 

:happydance: oh to be a fly on the wall xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone
My best friend and colleague is about to take a pregnancy test... first cycle trying, 22 years old and married for 8 months. I'm feeling fragile...


----------



## hopefulhoney

Well, it was a negative. Shame! She was sad :(
But she isnt out yet because AF is nowhere to be seen and she's usually right on time! So, we'll see...
I got a negative my pregnancy and only showed positive about 16dpo.

In other news, I have pityriasis rosea. IT's AWFUL! I have a rash all OVER my body... not on my face yet. It is itchy and looks gross!
My doc says it'll last 5-8 weeks! There is nothing they can do but wait it out :(

I'm not sure what this means for TTC... I don't know if it's wise to keep trying while this is around...??

Garfie- I am THRILLED for you!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope you feel better soon happy


----------



## garfie

Hopeful - aw hun hope you're feeling better soon - that sounds nasty :hugs:

AFM - told hubby last night - he was over the moon but of course cautious he said let's not get too excited and we won't tell anyone just yet:winkwink:

First thing this morning as soon as he woke up he said we're having a baby woohoo! (still not excited though):haha:

Also I peed on another stick a lot more obvious today :happydance: as soon as hubby saw it he said text a pic to your mum and my mum (not telling anyone either ):haha:

Have a lovely day ladies we're going out for some lunch to cautiously celebrate - can't remember for the life of me what I can and can't eat though :dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

had to discard yet another temperature today to get my cross roads back, as temp was a bit low this morning, was about to get really upset by the whole thing and then I got my period! a week before it was due... 22 day cycle? never ever had anything like it in my entire life! Screw this lap!!! 

I mean I am pleased I really had it with this cycle, now I can look forward to a new NORMAL cycle and hopefully BFP at the end, let BD begin (well may be not today but in a few days) 

garfie, loved the green line on your chart! lifted my mood :) it feels real now

Hopeful, I can totally relate to you, my colleague and I started TTC together a few years ago.... she is now planning her second child, am all smiles when she shares her plans but inside it makes me feel quite sad, it could have been me...


----------



## ttc_lolly

Completely missed the BFP :dohh: congrats Garfie!! :flower:

Hopeful - hope you're better soon. I just googled it and looks very itchy/annoying :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Thanks TTC - it's still early days - but as hubby says cautiously excited.

Briss - If it helps at all last cycle was only 18 days for me - I didn't even get to POAS :haha: The green line come up when I put in a + for test - hope your chart has one soon:hugs:

Not going out for lunch now :cry: but we are all going out for Sunday dinner which means I don't have to cook :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats garfie!


----------



## Amberly

I got my :bfp: today

but I'm super nervous since I have had two miscarriages :wacko:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Congrats Amberly!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats Amberly!! Wow been busy here!


----------



## chicky160

Omg congrats amberley!!! Two in a week! Jeez we are on a roll :happydance: 

Hopeful hope you ate feeling better soon :hugs:

Briss fxd for a normal cycle :hugs:

How is everyone else? Gosh all these bfp's have thrown me off! How many to go? :happydance: 

Xxx


----------



## garfie

Amberley - a massive congrats I bet your on :cloud9: - woohoo woohoo :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Amberly

I'm just nervous that we might lose it again.:wacko:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats Amberley!!

How are you doing Chicky? 

How are you feeling Garfie?

Afm I am on cd14 and waiting to O..believe it was cd16 last month so getting lots of babydancing in over next few days just in case- it tends to happen more at weekends anyway!! Lol

Is it only Chicky, Briss and I still using cbfm this month and not awaiting treatment? That is a lot of bfps in last few months as well as those moving on to alternative treatments. Good luck to everyone with getting those bfps and having successful pregnancies. :dust: also hope the ladies with new angels are able to join us soon :dust: xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks tinks :)
I am having to wait out this infection too which is super annoying. I am not using CBFM but will start again as soon as AF comes (about 2 weeks time) which means I could ovulate sometime around now so we BD'd Wed morning and will again tonight (I hope!)

Not really trying too hard but hopeful nevertheless. You never know!
Love to you all
hopeful


----------



## tinkerbellsie

How is everyone this morning?

Afm: I am on cd15 and waiting to O. Believe it was cd16 last month. The spotting is still happening though- but the lines on the cbfm sticks are going in right direction. I hope I finally get a peak this month!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Congrats Amberley :flower: x


----------



## Briss

Congratulations Amberley!!! very good news! how long have you used CBFM?

AFM am on CD2, so nothing exciting is going on at the moment, got to press "m" button on CBFM this morning, decided to go for chinese herbs i.e. ginseng for a couple of weeks and stay off pregnacare conception (a bit of a break wont harm I hope) after O will move to pregnacare original (lower doses of vitamins), pressing on with EPO, raspberry leaf and red clover tea and grapefruit juice


----------



## Amberly

Briss said:


> Congratulations Amberley!!! very good news! how long have you used CBFM?
> 
> AFM am on CD2, so nothing exciting is going on at the moment, got to press "m" button on CBFM this morning, decided to go for chinese herbs i.e. ginseng for a couple of weeks and stay off pregnacare conception (a bit of a break wont harm I hope) after O will move to pregnacare original (lower doses of vitamins), pressing on with EPO, raspberry leaf and red clover tea and grapefruit juice

We have used the CBFM for 2 cycles but we have been trying since Dec 2010. We just haven't been able to stay pregnant. So we will see how this one takes. Since we are at high risk I have to go get quite a bit of blood work done and I get to have my appointment at 6 weeks then 8 weeks then 10 weeks. So they can make sure everything is progressing ok. How long have you been ttc Briss??


----------



## chicky160

hi girls :thumbup: how is everyone? 
glad to see your getting back in the swing of it hopeful, plenty of :sex: for you! :happydance:

amberley everything crossed your bloods come back perfect and theres a happy and healthy bean growing nicely in you belly :happydance:

tink im fine thankyou, cd 7 so nothing to report just waiting for that elusive eggy to appear :happydance: this bits worse than the tww!

xxx


----------



## Briss

Amberly said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Amberley!!! very good news! how long have you used CBFM?
> 
> AFM am on CD2, so nothing exciting is going on at the moment, got to press "m" button on CBFM this morning, decided to go for chinese herbs i.e. ginseng for a couple of weeks and stay off pregnacare conception (a bit of a break wont harm I hope) after O will move to pregnacare original (lower doses of vitamins), pressing on with EPO, raspberry leaf and red clover tea and grapefruit juice
> 
> We have used the CBFM for 2 cycles but we have been trying since Dec 2010. We just haven't been able to stay pregnant. So we will see how this one takes. Since we are at high risk I have to go get quite a bit of blood work done and I get to have my appointment at 6 weeks then 8 weeks then 10 weeks. So they can make sure everything is progressing ok. How long have you been ttc Briss??Click to expand...

I hope everything will be fine this time. it is good that they are keeping an eye on your progress. are you taking any medicine?

We have been TTC for over 2 years but the first year we weren't actively trying, I sort of assumed it was going to happen on its own, only it did not. We are heading for IVF but I am still hoping for a natural pregnancy


----------



## Amberly

Briss said:


> Amberly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Amberley!!! very good news! how long have you used CBFM?
> 
> AFM am on CD2, so nothing exciting is going on at the moment, got to press "m" button on CBFM this morning, decided to go for chinese herbs i.e. ginseng for a couple of weeks and stay off pregnacare conception (a bit of a break wont harm I hope) after O will move to pregnacare original (lower doses of vitamins), pressing on with EPO, raspberry leaf and red clover tea and grapefruit juice
> 
> We have used the CBFM for 2 cycles but we have been trying since Dec 2010. We just haven't been able to stay pregnant. So we will see how this one takes. Since we are at high risk I have to go get quite a bit of blood work done and I get to have my appointment at 6 weeks then 8 weeks then 10 weeks. So they can make sure everything is progressing ok. How long have you been ttc Briss??Click to expand...
> 
> I hope everything will be fine this time. it is good that they are keeping an eye on your progress. are you taking any medicine?
> 
> We have been TTC for over 2 years but the first year we weren't actively trying, I sort of assumed it was going to happen on its own, only it did not. We are heading for IVF but I am still hoping for a natural pregnancyClick to expand...

I was on progesterone the second time (my progesterone level was 8) but this time I'm just waiting for the dr to call to tell me if I have to go back on it or not. Check out grants for IVF!! My friend just got one!


----------



## Briss

Amberley, progesterone might be a good idea but hopefully your bloods show you can sustain pregnancy on your own.

I am in the UK and I get one free IVF attempt, if it does not work then I will have to pay for any following attempts cos my private insurance wont cover it. To be honest, I do not want IVF and my husband is quite strongly against it but if everything else fails I do not see any other option.


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies 

Hope you are all well :flower:

Briss - Hoping you don't need IVF - my hubby was also strongly against it so I can understand where you are coming from. Fingers crossed that your cycles are back to normal.

Amberley - That is also my worry about prog levels being low - but my Dr has told me one step at a time and to try to :coffee: Hope you are being spoilt rotten :flower:

TTC - How are you today - doing anything interesting?

TINKER - Hope the spotting has stopped and it was just your body having a clear out :blush: You must be near O time to go and catch that lil eggy :happydance:

HOPEFUL - How are you feeling today? :flower:

CHICKY - What are you up to on this bank hol or shouldn't I ask :winkwink:

AFM - I was due to go for my calposcopy on Thursday - but I'm going to cancel it. Still feeling tired can almost fall asleep on a washing line :haha: which isn't like me at all :shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Hey everyone :) hope we are all ok :hugs: Hows things tink and hopeful? 

Good morning garfie :hugs: do you wake up every morning and think wow, I've got a baby in my belly? :happydance: 

Daisy and jchic hope you are ok, I'm sure I'm not speaking for myself when I say we would all love a little update just so we know how you girls are getting on :hugs:

Creative, Lolly and mrs b, hope those bumps are coming along nicely :happydance:

Afm still waiting for the eggy to appear. Only cd9 so a little way to go yet, Im not sure if it's ttc in general but ATM I'm like a dog on heat!!! Lol. At this rate we will be sooooo over it by the time ov comes :dohh:

So today garfie i will be going on a bit of a hike up rushmere national park, have you been? It's beautiful. I just avoid the hills!!! Haha 

Love chicky xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi guys!!

Aww poor Garfie being so sleepy! :hugs: At least it is for a wonderful reason! 

LOL Chicky at being like a dog on heat...maybe if we all aim for doing it as little as possible when O is actually here.. and only doing it 3 or 4 days before we may be in with a chance!! (Look at Garfie's example).

I am on CD17- still no peak, and my lines on the OPKs are now getting a lot lighter- though I never had a positive one. My boobs haven't started to hurt yet, and that's usually the day after so will be able to tell if I o'd and hopefully when if that happens!! I'm not holding my breath this month- been lacking in enthusiasm as feel like it won't work- hopefully because I've been less bothered it might work?? If it hasn't worked it means I may be able to change my job- so should be happy either way really!!

Jchic and Daisy it would be awesome to hear how you guys are getting on- especially when you start treatment. :dust:

Any news yet Smyth and Hopeful?

xxx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Aww poor Garfie being so sleepy! :hugs: At least it is for a wonderful reason!
> 
> LOL Chicky at being like a dog on heat...maybe if we all aim for doing it as little as possible when O is actually here.. and only doing it 3 or 4 days before we may be in with a chance!! (Look at Garfie's example).
> 
> I am on CD17- still no peak, and my lines on the OPKs are now getting a lot lighter- though I never had a positive one. My boobs haven't started to hurt yet, and that's usually the day after so will be able to tell if I o'd and hopefully when if that happens!! I'm not holding my breath this month- been lacking in enthusiasm as feel like it won't work- hopefully because I've been less bothered it might work?? If it hasn't worked it means I may be able to change my job- so should be happy either way really!!
> 
> Jchic and Daisy it would be awesome to hear how you guys are getting on- especially when you start treatment. :dust:
> 
> Any news yet Smyth and Hopeful?
> 
> xxx


Fxd for you that this will be your cycle tink :hugs:
We probably discussed this before but do you temp to confirm ov? Sorry if we have and I just can't remember :hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I don't temp, no. My sleep is too disturbed :( wish I could though. Still if af arrives this month I will be off to the docs as they said June for tests so should go end of May and chase up, book appointments. Might wait til back from holiday in June though so I'm not worrying about it xxx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> I don't temp, no. My sleep is too disturbed :( wish I could though. Still if af arrives this month I will be off to the docs as they said June for tests so should go end of May and chase up, book appointments. Might wait til back from holiday in June though so I'm not worrying about it xxx


Oh that's a shame are you just a bad sleeper or work funny shifts :shrug: how long is it for you now? Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm an awfully light sleeper and wake at least 5 times most nights but never at same times.

Been trying since sept but they said they'd test sooner as periods now irregular. I won't mention they've been ok last 2 cycles esp as my luteal phase seems short too xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> I'm an awfully light sleeper and wake at least 5 times most nights but never at same times.
> 
> Been trying since sept but they said they'd test sooner as periods now irregular. I won't mention they've been ok last 2 cycles esp as my luteal phase seems short too xx


Ahhh you must be permanently knackered! And I'd definately ignore last couple of cycles with lp not being that long, let's hope you get some help and answers soon tink :hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Indeed, I am always very tired and often fancy an afternoon nap! I am considering one now :haha: xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Indeed, I am always very tired and often fancy an afternoon nap! I am considering one now :haha: xx



Do it! I've just put clean ironed sheets on the bed so tempted to take one myself :winkwink: enjoy! X


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - I do wake up every morning and think OMG :happydance:

I am not usually such a bitch but last night poor hubby stubbed his toe and I could just not stop laughing - I was laughing so hard it hurt :blush: in fact he stopped moaning and swearing and hopping around and started laughing too :haha: which made me even worse.:dohh: - just thought I'd share:flower:

How did your hike go or was it rained off :winkwink:

TINKER - What a shame you can't temp - I've learned a lot from my body through temping - though I have put away the thermometer now when I got my :bfp: cos I've heard temps can go down as well as up, don't want to add to my stress :dohh:

Are you going anywhere nice for your hols?- we're going abroad in July :happydance:

SSSShhhhh ladies TINKER is asleep :sleep:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol @ you laughing at hubby Garfie! Bet it was one of those times when felt like you couldn't breathe!

I had a very nice nap thank you :) was too short though!

We're going to Lyme Regis for a week end of the month (its where we went on honeymoon) then to Spain for 10 days at end august. Really can't wait as need a break now. Where you off too? Xxx


----------



## chicky160

hahaha stubbing of toes hurts but soooo funny, you have that quiet scream going on inside lol. and tbh when people hurt themselves i cant help but laugh :dohh: i think its a nervous thing :shrug: it gets worse, my mate at work once came in all bleary eyed saying her rabbit had died and they had a little funeral for it, obviously i know its sad but i laughed! can you imagine! thank god she knows me well and wasnt insulted, i really dont mean it but cant help it! she just said i bloody knew i shouldnt have chosen you to talk to!:haha: 

and tink hope you have a lovely holiday :happydance: xx


----------



## felix555

hi all :) 

i have a question. i have a used CBFM and i would like to know ....

my period has just started can i reset it now or should i wait until tomorrow morning?

i have to use a stick to reset it ... will i then throw away that unused stick i used to reset it after?

thanks!


----------



## smythdm

Hi all!! Lots of great BFPs in here makes me happy :) 

I've been getting highs on my monitor, and negative OPKs but this AM I got a positive OPK (still high on the monitor - no peak, so confused about that...). I was sooooooo happy, it made my Monday morning to see that nice dark line on the OPK. I wonder if my hormones are messed up so the CBFM isn't working? Anyway, just BDing and trying to take it easy. I'm almost (almost) afraid to try again and have another miscarriage happen again. Its really scary to think about, but it also tempers my crazy TTC self around ovulation, so I've decided its a good thing, and we'll just take it as it comes!


----------



## smythdm

felix - I think you wait till tomorrow morning to reset it? Because if you reset it today (now) you'd have to test in a three hour window of now - and I think you're supposed to use the CBFM in the AM.

I don't know about the stick - don't you just push the M button to reset it every cycle??


----------



## felix555

smythdm said:


> felix - I think you wait till tomorrow morning to reset it? Because if you reset it today (now) you'd have to test in a three hour window of now - and I think you're supposed to use the CBFM in the AM.
> 
> I don't know about the stick - don't you just push the M button to reset it every cycle??

ah yes that makes sense about resetting it in the morning, i will do it then.

it's a used one so i can't reset it using the m button. i have to completely reset it :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Felix I used a new stick and then recycled it by peeing on it on day 6 hope that helps- and do it in the morning at a time you want to test everyday and set it for day 2 xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Smyth- I don't know about the cbfm- I've never peaked xx


----------



## chicky160

Good luck smyth good to have you back :hugs:

Welcome felix! :happydance: so as other ladies said set tomorrow as cd1 at whatever time you would usually be up to give you your window and definately use the stick. I always keep my first one for after I get my first peak so I can just feed it old ones :) x


----------



## felix555

thanks ladies! i will reset it in the morning and use that same stick again for day 6 when it requests the first stick.

excited about using it! 

good luck to everyone :)


----------



## chicky160

felix555 said:


> thanks ladies! i will reset it in the morning and use that same stick again for day 6 when it requests the first stick.
> 
> excited about using it!
> 
> good luck to everyone :)




Fxd you get your peak! I did first go but unfortunately others aren't so lucky with it. Remember if it's first cycle you may not get a peak at all just lows and highs so I'd get temping if you don't already to confirm ov. That'll give you a good idea of what to expect next cycle too. Unless like me your little egg likes to come out whenever it feels like it! X


----------



## felix555

i will carry on temping. i had a loss and i have had 2 cycles since and they are only now sorting themselves out again (thankfully).


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey everyone,
I am on CD 22 and according to my app (ha ha ha) I ovulated a week ago. I can't even remember if we dtd anywhere near then but we decided to take this month easy. I have no idea about o as we are not using cbfm right now and i'm not sure how my body is doing in recovery. This cycle should give me some idea. I am excited to try again next cycle and am really hopeful that AF will either come in 8-10 days time... or not at all (by some miracle!)

I love checking up on you all. I agree BFPs! yay! Hopefully soon it'll be my turn :)


----------



## smythdm

Yay hopeful!! Happy to see a post from you :) What an amazing surprise it would be if AF didn't show for you - you definitely deserve it after everything!


----------



## chicky160

Everything crossed and lots of :hugs: and more importantly :dust::dust: for you smyth and hopeful xxx


----------



## Briss

It's CD 6 for me and I POAS this morning and got a HIGH again! am totally devastated. I feel like i am going to have another ruined cycle or maybe this laparoscopy ruined my entire system altogether. am actually crying need to pull myself together for work. not sure I want to continue with CBFM, it seems pointless how.


----------



## chicky160

Oh Briss :hugs: last months chart shows you ov'd on cd9? I'm on my phone so can't get a clear picture but that's how it looks from here so maybe you will again this month? If that is the case cbfm should give at least 3 high days before peaks. Why don't you try backing it up with opks for the next few days while we watch to see what temps do xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Your charts are very similar to mine in the way the temps jump around a bit and also my cbfm always gave hi from day 6 and never peaked!


----------



## Briss

Ladies thank you so much for your support. You have no idea how much I appreciate it to be able to share my concerns and get some useful advice! I am falling apart (having thoughts like suing the hospital that did laparoscopy). 

Chicky, my chart showed ovulation only after I disregarded my temp (the day after lap), I hope I did ovulate even if so early in my cycle but I cant be sure. And I am definitely going to follow your advice and use OPK this cycle to double check: CBFM in the morning and OPK in the evening. but then again if I am going to O on CD9 again it is not right that means I will get another super short cycle, so something did happen during the lap to make my cycles move from 27-28 days to 22 days?

Mrs B you got your BFP with only HIGH readings? you will be my inspiration then! my problem is that I always peaked (before I had laparoscopy, that is) and my HIGHs stared on CD 9 (give or take) and now I do not get anything but HIGHs, this is the second cycle after lap where I did not even get any LOWs. It just seems that something happened, why before lap my CBFM was able to recognise shift in my hormones and give low, high and peak and now it is not able to do that? last cycle I could explain it with having this infection and antibiotics but this cycle I do not have anything like that (apart from occasional nervous breakdown like this morning)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Briss said:


> Mrs B you got your BFP with only HIGH readings? you will be my inspiration then! my problem is that I always peaked (before I had laparoscopy, that is) and my HIGHs stared on CD 9 (give or take) and now I do not get anything but HIGHs, this is the second cycle after lap where I did not even get any LOWs. It just seems that something happened, why before lap my CBFM was able to recognise shift in my hormones and give low, high and peak and now it is not able to do that? last cycle I could explain it with having this infection and antibiotics but this cycle I do not have anything like that (apart from occasional nervous breakdown like this morning)

I was put on Clomid, but I didn't get examined thorough like you have. But even with my bfp cycle, still no change on the cbfm... I had given up hope an just tested coz I thought, well why not! _Complete _shock when a line came up!! I just think that the cbfm is great if it works for you but as I have learnt its not the end of the world if it doesn't either! I was about to start smiley OPKs in my next cycle, so cannot tell you if they worked instead of, but they seem to help a lot of other people, may be worth a shot.


----------



## chicky160

Oh your welcome Briss that's what we are here for :hugs:

So I've been thinking about it and as lap was done in April, I know it's 2 cycles but consider last one was a very short one and technically it's only a month ago. I think that possibly the cbfm is a little confused an doesn't know what to make of your cycle ATM because everything changed in the last one? Does that make sence? So my advice for what it's worth is don't worry. Easier said than done I know but maybe the stress is throwing you off a little too. :shrug: and stick with it. Using the cbfm alongside opks and temping will give you a very gods idea about what's going on this cycle in comparison to last and if everything still isn't right at the end then I'd definately check in with your gp even if it's to do some bloods to check hormone balances etc. :hugs: it'll be ok. Have faith. You were normal before an I'm sure you will be again it's just taking a while to come out of your system :thumbup: xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Just swinging by before I go for some more HCG blood test and take the kids to the dentist (which is always fun NOT!) - I will catch up properly later.

MRS B - You're a Barker too SNAP :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Ladies thank you, that's comforting :) I feel much calmer after talking to you. am at work and am sharing my the office with a partner (I work at a law firm) who happen to have one conf call after another all morning today with lots of people coming in and out while I am dealing with numerous issues on my deal which does not go well but cant be bothered with anything but my HIGH... it is surprising how my career stopped to matter after I failed to get pregnant. nothing seems to matter anymore. the important thing is you stopped from crying which would have been disastrous if this happened at work, colleagues would lose any respect for me.

OK so my plan is, get to boots and buy proper OPK; stay calm and keep charting and POAS, if things do not look good over the next 2 weeks get an appointment with FS and ask to check me out again (bloods, scans for ovulation etc), good plan


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sounds good Briss, good luck x


----------



## chicky160

That's the spirit Briss pma, pma, pma,!!! :happydance:

Good luck with the bloods garfie! And more importantly the dentist with the kids!!! You are brave ;). I LOVE going to the dentist! Is that weird? 


Afm cd 11. I think, lol I've forgotten, so nothing exciting to report although I have to confess I had a bit or possibly a major blip this morning while poas'ing. So sat on the floor waiting for the monitor to tell me where I am and had a total freak out. :shrug: decided life was much simpler when I didn't know what was going on cycle wise and I wasn't heading down the doctors road (which I always sai I would not do!) and thought to myself there and then that's it, I've had enough! I even took the stick out before It had been read! Of course within 30 seconds I changed my mind, again! And panicked that if I dont get on with it it's never gonna happen so stop being a whinge bag, and get on with it! So I stuck the stick back in lol. Blooming hormones 

Notice I'm giving myself advice here rather than asking for it lol. :haha: 

Anyway have a great day everyone. 

Love chicky xxx


----------



## Briss

Chicky, so you are on CD11 and still have LOWs? This seems right cos your temperature is also low but you will probably get your high quite soon. I would persevere with CBFM. so what did it say in the end after you stuck it back in?

I have bought lots of first response ovulation tests, got 2 X 20, they had a discount at Boots but even then cost me quite a bit. I did not want to buy the clear blue smiley face as thought it would be better to get a different brand all together but if both CBFM and first response OPK will fail to identify LH surge, that would probably mean I am in trouble with my ovulation.


----------



## garfie

BRISS - Hi hun so sorry you are feeling down today :flower: Have you asked your Doc for a progesterone check 7DPO - this should confirm whether you have O. There are other blood tests you can request as well.

I used my CBFM and also OPK sticks as my surge was quite short - perhaps yours is too? Are you still temping this month - remember to temp the same time every day, that will also help if you have to go and see a FS you can go armed with your chart(s).:hugs:

CHICKY - Weird :haha: my two hate dentist. The youngest passed with flying colours :happydance:

The eldest had to have an extraction as his big tooth was trying to come through and the little tooth was not budging:blush: I always ask the dentist to explain to my eldest (as he has autism) well the dentist was very quiet and before we knew it the tooth was out - no pain relief or warning :dohh:

SMYTH/HOPEFUL - So nice to hear from you ladies, glad you are both feeling more positive :flower:

MRS B - I love the pic of your little pumpkin - so clever :happydance:

AFM - I have had my bloods taken - really hoping my HCG level is doubling:thumbup:

I am still going to the hospital tomorrow to discuss my calposcopy, they wouldn't let me cancel my appointment. (I was meant to have an operation tomorrow) but now I am pregnant that changes things.

So I will try and get my blood results back in the morning so at least I can let the Consultant know what is going on whether he can operate or not. (I really hope not :happydance:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Garfie, I got it done on the siggy forum on here.

I also have this one but its a bit big

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/Baby/Fall.png


----------



## Pixie2982

Hi ladies

just looking for some advice really just started my 3rd month using cbfm CD1 hoping to hit peak this month as have not hit peak yet and was using ovulation sticks the 2nd month and still didnt hit peaks first month was expecting to have no peaks but got 6 days of high 2nd month got highs from CD11 until CD21 them stopped asking for tests, but my first cycle was 52 days, second was 47 now my 3rd was 37 days was tracking my first pre having cbfm, 

but what i need advice on is that i am a lesbian in a stable relationship for 8 years and we are using a donor which is 100 miles away and cant keep affording to go there every month is it possible that i could go up a day after i peak or is that too late as i have to give a days notice to my donor

sorry for the long post :)


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> Chicky, so you are on CD11 and still have LOWs? This seems right cos your temperature is also low but you will probably get your high quite soon. I would persevere with CBFM. so what did it say in the end after you stuck it back in?
> 
> I have bought lots of first response ovulation tests, got 2 X 20, they had a discount at Boots but even then cost me quite a bit. I did not want to buy the clear blue smiley face as thought it would be better to get a different brand all together but if both CBFM and first response OPK will fail to identify LH surge, that would probably mean I am in trouble with my ovulation.



Oh yeah it's definately right I didn't ov till cd22 last cycle, it's not the cbfm that's confusing me a low was what I expected just having one of those days when you think, why am I even bothering! It's not helping! :shrug: call it a diva moment, im so fed up of waiting :coffee: anyway, positive thinking is back :happydance: and it WILL happen :) xx


----------



## Briss

Thank you Garfie, yes I am temping so hopefully if CBFM lets me down, my charts and OPK can clarify the situation. I decided to give it a couples of weeks and see how this second cycle develops and then to ask my FS for the bloods including progesterone check

Good luck with the results tomorrow. I cant imagine how they can make you go through the operation with the BFP. What is calposcopy?


----------



## chicky160

Pixie2982 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> just looking for some advice really just started my 3rd month using cbfm CD1 hoping to hit peak this month as have not hit peak yet and was using ovulation sticks the 2nd month and still didnt hit peaks first month was expecting to have no peaks but got 6 days of high 2nd month got highs from CD11 until CD21 them stopped asking for tests, but my first cycle was 52 days, second was 47 now my 3rd was 37 days was tracking my first pre having cbfm,
> 
> but what i need advice on is that i am a lesbian in a stable relationship for 8 years and we are using a donor which is 100 miles away and cant keep affording to go there every month is it possible that i could go up a day after i peak or is that too late as i have to give a days notice to my donor
> 
> sorry for the long post :)


Hi pixie! 

It probably stopped askin for sticks because it's not recommended for anyone with cycles longer than 42 days, so it'll ask for 20 then stop. Maybe its a bit much for it to work out :shrug: as your last cycle was 37 hopefully next one will be too, that way it should give you a peak day but as you can see lots aren't getting them at the mo. as for after peak day I'm not sure. I know I ov on the 2nd peak day, confirmed by temps but Im not sure if that's the general rule? 
Sorry, that's not very helpful is it!, do you temp to confirm ov? I would say if you get first peak and still no temp spike on second you should be fine :) x


----------



## chicky160

Garfie glad those little munchkins behaved themselves ;) x


----------



## Briss

Pixie2982 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> just looking for some advice really just started my 3rd month using cbfm CD1 hoping to hit peak this month as have not hit peak yet and was using ovulation sticks the 2nd month and still didnt hit peaks first month was expecting to have no peaks but got 6 days of high 2nd month got highs from CD11 until CD21 them stopped asking for tests, but my first cycle was 52 days, second was 47 now my 3rd was 37 days was tracking my first pre having cbfm,
> 
> but what i need advice on is that i am a lesbian in a stable relationship for 8 years and we are using a donor which is 100 miles away and cant keep affording to go there every month is it possible that i could go up a day after i peak or is that too late as i have to give a days notice to my donor
> 
> sorry for the long post :)

it's hard to say, e.g. I usually ovulate on my second peak so by that time it is already too late to BD, so for me personally (as I figured out after 3 months of using CBFM) the best time was couple of days before the peak and the first peak. Since the sperm can survive for a few days it is always better to BD before the peak then after (when I say before the peak I mean 1-2 days before not more than that). For me it was easier because after 3 cycles with CBFM I knew that I can expect my first peak on CD13 or 14. It will be a bit tricky for you to figure out when you are about to peak because you seem to have a longish and not very regular cycle. I used to find that OPK might help here as the second line tend to come out gradually over the course of a few days giving you a hint that LH surge is just around the corner. sorry maybe some of our experts here can advise better


----------



## Pixie2982

thanks your reply and i know that it is recommended for upto 42 days but i thought i would give anything a chance and it stopped asking for tests after 11 days and i havent missed one test that it asks for


----------



## chicky160

Pixie2982 said:


> thanks your reply and i know that it is recommended for upto 42 days but i thought i would give anything a chance and it stopped asking for tests after 11 days and i havent missed one test that it asks for



It's strange it only asked for 11? Did u buy it used? X


----------



## Pixie2982

Hi Briss since I have been looking for sign i am kinda getting to know my body a little bit and am 95% sure i ovulated a week after i came back and now AF has arrived ugh, but ovulations sticks missed it completely so first month of using cbfm we travelled as soon as hit high, high to low 14 days later, second month travelled up after 5 days of high, then 5/6 days later felt all sign of OV so maybe we will get it this month but as my cycle was only 37 days am scared we will miss it again!


----------



## Pixie2982

no bought it brand new from boots, i didnt like the thought of using something used being as its so personal and crucial


----------



## Pixie2982

and also sorry to be so graphic but i also had a few days of bleeding after inserting sperm, i would say it was about in between light and heavy and i know this might sound very strange but there was darker bits on the tissue that looked like the shape of sperm is it possible for my body to reject sperm


----------



## Briss

are you sure the donor is healthy and all? it's just really unusual to get bleeding after inserting the sperm although I am not familiar with the process I assume you just insert it close to the cervix? could it be that you accidently scratched it?


----------



## Pixie2982

ye he has med certificates from doc, hopefully thats all i done was sctrached but i am gonna try twice more then go doctors for bloods tests :) especially if i dont hit peak as the cbfm should know my cycle by then


----------



## garfie

CHICKY - I was proud of them - especially the eldest as he held it together quite well :flower:

We are all allowed to be a diva once in a while god knows I've been one on more than one occasion - ask hubby :haha:

BRISS - Glad you are temping as well - are you still taking the grapefruit juice as well? This month when I got pregnant I stopped taking all my supplements apart from Folic Acid.

Talking about Folic Acid did you ladies know that ASDA pharmacy are allowing each lady (subject to stocks) to have 3 months supply of Folic Acid free.:thumbup:

A calposcopy is when they have a look up there and check the cervix - no way no one is prodding around up there. The nurse I saw today for my bloods said do not allow them anywhere near there as once they have you on the operating table it is up to them what procedure they carry out :wacko:

PIXIE - Hi there I was lucky enough to get pregnant this cycle if you have a look at my chart you will see the last time we had :sex: was well before O (I have short cycles though). I remember crying to the ladies on this forum about it:cry:

I agree with the others you need to use OPK's so you can detect the surge happening, also the bleeding doesn't sound good - do you have endo or any other condition?

Hopefully the bleeding was caused by a scratch and was a one off. Do you temp at least that way you can go armed to your Docs with charts :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie said:


> CHICKY - I was proud of them - especially the eldest as he held it together quite well :flower:
> 
> We are all allowed to be a diva once in a while god knows I've been one on more than one occasion - ask hubby :haha:
> 
> BRISS - Glad you are temping as well - are you still taking the grapefruit juice as well? This month when I got pregnant I stopped taking all my supplements apart from Folic Acid.
> 
> Talking about Folic Acid did you ladies know that ASDA pharmacy are allowing each lady (subject to stocks) to have 3 months supply of Folic Acid free.:thumbup:
> 
> A calposcopy is when they have a look up there and check the cervix - no way no one is prodding around up there. The nurse I saw today for my bloods said do not allow them anywhere near there as once they have you on the operating table it is up to them what procedure they carry out :wacko:
> 
> PIXIE - Hi there I was lucky enough to get pregnant this cycle if you have a look at my chart you will see the last time we had :sex: was well before O (I have short cycles though). I remember crying to the ladies on this forum about it:cry:
> 
> I agree with the others you need to use OPK's so you can detect the surge happening, also the bleeding doesn't sound good - do you have endo or any other condition?
> 
> Hopefully the bleeding was caused by a scratch and was a one off. Do you temp at least that way you can go armed to your Docs with charts :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

no not temping just waiting formy basal temping thingy as wasnt temping as thought it would be easy but finding out different and sorta getting obessed now lol 

and folic acid from asda? is that tablets?? if so then i will have to stick to food intake of folic acid as cant take in tablets, even nurofen have to be meltlets lol

:hugs:


----------



## Briss

garfie, I drink grapefruit juice religiously :) every day. I am also glad I started temping this year as my cycle makes so much more sense to me now. I do not think it matters what supplements you take on that particular cycle when you get pregnant as it takes a while for the vitamins to reach the required levels to make any improvement so I think your pregnancy is a result of what you have been taking for 2-3 months before that. Having been on tonnes of vitamins for 4 months I think I am ok, so now I just need to take them from time to time to maintain the required levels. 

I totally agree no calposcopy for BFP ladies


----------



## Pixie2982

I bought a thermometer today from boots but not a basal one because they don't sell it but is it the same as using normal one and converting online to using a basal one, any help would be appreciated because i dont have a clue :)

:dust:
:dust:
:dust:


----------



## Briss

Pixie, sorry cant help you here, have not got a clue either, I got a basal one from Amazon. the only difference from the normal one is that it measures temperature by 10th&#8217;s of a degree whereas the regular one measures your temperature by whole degrees only, so it is more exact and makes it easier to spot any shift (however minor) in temperature


----------



## chicky160

Hey pixie I tried first month with a normal one and it was so erratic. They generally aren't recommended for charting because you won't get an accurate enough temp with it. I got my basal off eBay for about £4 inc delivery. By all means try but I doubt it'll be sensitive enough as it needs to read in 10th degree xxx


----------



## garfie

PIXIE - I used a normal one and that seemed to work for me :winkwink:
The main thing is to take your temp at the same time each day before you get out of bed, drink, talk or anything else you may do!:haha:

BRISS - I only drank my grapefruit juice until O - do you do the same? As for supplements you might remember I thought I was taking vitamin b6 complex (to try and lengthen my LP) when I found out I had been taken vitamin B only :wacko: anyway I stopped taking them a few months ago, so you could be right about the build up in the system.:flower:

I believe the Free Folic Acid is in tablet form - I'm well stocked up anyway :haha:

AFM - I went to the Hospital for my colonscopy and the Consultant said he will not perform the operation until I have had my baby as I will most definately bleed (even more as I am pregnant). 

I got my HCG levels back today (after a lot of fart arsing about):haha: 798 at 19DPO so I am pleased, but my Doc still won't confirm I am pregnant and give me the paperwork to start the ball rolling :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

thanks for replies

I think I will try it for this month as am on CD2 now but am not even sure if i am OV as not had my first peak yet on 3rd cycle so my fx for this cycle :)

:dust:


----------



## chicky160

Great news garfie and glad they won't be doing the procedure :happydance:

Pixie look forward to having another chart to stalk!!! :happydance: 

Xx


----------



## Pixie2982

Is there anywhere free online to chart? :D


----------



## Briss

OPK showed a faint second line today, does this mean that my LH level is rising? I am trying to stay calm but the idea of having ovulation on CD9 again and another abnormal 22 day cycle drives me crazy


----------



## Briss

Pixie2982 said:


> Is there anywhere free online to chart? :D

we all use Fertility friend, check out our signatures for charts


----------



## garfie

BRISS - It sounds like it hun - but it could still be a while yet :flower: So long as the line is not as dark or darker than the control line as that is a positive - fingers crossed that your positive doesn't come yet.:nope:

PIXIE - Most of us use Fertility Friend and then put it in our signatures so we can all stalk each other :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Fertility friend is free for the basics :happydance:

I'm not sure about the opk? Have they been stark white until now? And I wouldn't worry about having a short cycle Hun so long as your lp is long enough it's not ideal I know have you ever been prescribed anything so the eggs have a better chance? :hugs: xx


----------



## Briss

yesterday the second line on OPK was barely there, you needed to stare really hard to notice anything, but today it is more prominent but nowhere near the control line, if it can grow for another 4-5 days i would be fine.

short cycles would not have bothered me if I've always had them, it is the change following the lap that's worrying me so much. there is always a reason for any change


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CD20 and I have thrush!! :( don't know if I ovulated or not :( and not sure if in a tww or not! Got docs 21st May! Not a woman tho.. But worth a try as we're away the following week! 

How are you doing girls??


----------



## chicky160

Briss fx you get at least another few days in before that pos opk :hugs: I just had a little peek online and there was a site saying that generally even if you are an early ovulator the egg won't be released until its mature enough. So If this is another short cycle for u lets hope it's a lovely an definately ready eggy :hugs: x



Oh no tink that sucks :( hope you feel better soon and good luck with the doctors :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

morning girlies

just tried to sign up to FF n figured out i already sign up a while ago lol

but now just learning how to use it :)


----------



## Briss

Thanks Chicky I really hope so 

Got my third HIGH this morning, even if it will PEAK tomorrow, O will likely be on the second PEAK which is CD10, I suppose it is still some improvement on my previous cycle. Am still hoping I am not near O but just in case we started BD like there is no tomorrow :) I decided to go for "every day" BD strategy (with occasional exceptions) this cycle. 

I know that with low SC you are supposed to BD every other day but we tried that and it did not work. Still cant persuade my hubby that me on top is not really the right TTC position, he wont believe me :(


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies it's official I am 4w 4d - The Doc confirmed it today :happydance:

Briss - I hope your O is still a few more days away - I would say missionary is best for ttc (well that's what we did sssshhhh):haha:We left the bedroom acrobatics until later in the month:winkwink:

Pixie - FF is quite easy to use - I'm sure we will be able to help you if needed :flower:

Tink - Aaaw poor you, you have had a rough time of it:flower:

Chicky - How are you today:thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies it's official I am 4w 4d - The Doc confirmed it today :happydance:
> 
> Briss - I hope your O is still a few more days away - I would say missionary is best for ttc (well that's what we did sssshhhh):haha:We left the bedroom acrobatics until later in the month:winkwink:
> 
> Pixie - FF is quite easy to use - I'm sure we will be able to help you if needed :flower:
> 
> Tink - Aaaw poor you, you have had a rough time of it:flower:
> 
> Chicky - How are you today:thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Yay garfie! :happydance: does it feel real now :happydance: so happy for ya hun. 

Afm chart is getting a bit more interesting. Hope I don't ov late this cycle because if it's the same as last cycle hubby will be away first high, both peaks and last high :dohh: hes on a 4 day fishing trip in oxford I'm almost writing this cycle off already but ya never know hey :) either that or il be making 2 hour journey every day to get some :sex: in a fishing bivvy!! ;) xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies it's official I am 4w 4d - The Doc confirmed it today :happydance:
> 
> Briss - I hope your O is still a few more days away - I would say missionary is best for ttc (well that's what we did sssshhhh):haha:We left the bedroom acrobatics until later in the month:winkwink:
> 
> Pixie - FF is quite easy to use - I'm sure we will be able to help you if needed :flower:
> 
> Tink - Aaaw poor you, you have had a rough time of it:flower:
> 
> Chicky - How are you today:thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

congrats on your :bfp:

just a quick ? to all 
I just cant figure out how to put my cycles on FF lool


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh Garfie congrats!!! :hugs: are you feeling a little more relaxed about it all now?

Chicky- what a nightmare!! As long as he's around 3 or 4 days before you ovulate may be ok!! ;-) when is he off?? Best get lots of :sex: in!! 

Afm: cd22 still high on monitor and sore bbs have only just started but not as bad as last month. The thrush is even worse- going to get an emergency doc appt today if I can. :( so sore and swollen- but I am hoping its a good sign...... Prob not tho!! Xx


----------



## garfie

Tinker - Thanks hun - nope still not as relaxed as I should be but trying though :wacko: I am going for another HCG test next week and a scan at 10 weeks (hopefully when I meet the m/w I will be able to bring that forward :winkwink:)

Hope you manage to get your appointment today hun - thrush is sooooo nasty don't you have a walk in centre, hope you are feeling better soon :flower:

Pixie - Thanks hun have you figured it out yet?:hugs:

Chicky - Get lots of :sex: before hubby goes away and also make the 2hour journey :haha:

Hope you are all having a good weekend so far - me, hubby and bloat (4w 5d) are off to a James Bond Casino night and I am wearing a gold catsuit :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

lol ye thanks garfie its not english so they call it menses 
am really not that dumb lool :D
and enjoy your night :)


----------



## Pixie2982

well just updated FF to my last 4 cycles still dont understand alot of it but will egt there in the and and have just ordered a basal thermometer will be here on mon will continue to use normal one til then as hopefully will give a more precise reading :)


----------



## chicky160

Thanks ladies I know it's a nightmare just hope as I got my first high today ov will be about cd17/18 not 21/22 like last time :dohh: 

Pixie can ya link your chart to your siggy? X


----------



## Pixie2982

chicky160 said:


> Thanks ladies I know it's a nightmare just hope as I got my first high today ov will be about cd17/18 not 21/22 like last time :dohh:
> 
> Pixie can ya link your chart to your siggy? X

lool how do ya do that then? :haha::blush:


----------



## chicky160

Pixie2982 said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies I know it's a nightmare just hope as I got my first high today ov will be about cd17/18 not 21/22 like last time :dohh:
> 
> Pixie can ya link your chart to your siggy? X
> 
> lool how do ya do that then? :haha::blush:Click to expand...



if you go to the top of th ff page on the right theres a drop down menu that says sharing, under that is get code, click on the one you want and paste it into you signature :happydance:


afm got my peak!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## garfie

:yipee: Chicky got her PEAK woohoo you go girl :sex::sex::sex::bunny::bunny:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> :yipee: Chicky got her PEAK woohoo you go girl :sex::sex::sex::bunny::bunny:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




I know!!!! Lol it's brill and it means fxd crossed that I will hopefully ov tomorrow not next weekend when he's away!! Eek. Although I'm not gonna tell him it's my first peak makes him a bit anxious at times, il just let him think I'm being overly randy :haha: 

Gold catsuit hey get you!! Won't be fitting into that for long missy :winkwink: cos ur gonna get fat you know :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## Briss

Chicky, congrats on your peak! great news, get plenty of BD and fingers crossed this will be your month!

Tinker, how's your thrush? What did the emergency doc said?

Garfie, wow! 4w 4d! this is amazing! do you know your due date yet?

AFM, got my 6th HIGH this morning, OPK's second line is barely there. It looks like I still have a few days before O so this might be a totally normal cycle for me (all that freaking out the other day was for nothing). totally exhausted from BD but determined to carry on :)


----------



## chicky160

Great news Briss! How many cycles is this for you on the cbfm now? X


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Great news Briss! How many cycles is this for you on the cbfm now? X

This is my 5th cycle but last two can be discounted: during my third cycle I was away so we did not BD during my fertile period and my fourth was after lap and again no BD, so this would actually be my third "proper" cycle with hopefully some kind of chance of pregnancy. I previously used OPK for about a year but not sure I interpreted them correctly so I think half of the time we BD on the wrong day, it was so much easier with CBFM up until my lap, that is


----------



## chicky160

I really hope this is your getting normal again cycle and there's a bfp at the end for you! I had that trouble with opks too, I never had a true pos :( shame as they are so much cheaper! Xx


----------



## garfie

:rofl: Chicky I won sexiest dressed female too :happydance: Would you believe I actually have a little pot belly already :haha: I remember with my first I never really showed until just after 3 months with my second I think I was nearer the 9 week mark and this little one oh my is already making its mark :winkwink:

Briss - Fingers crossed hun that this is your body getting back to normal and all the worry and stress end up in a :bfp:

Pixie - How can we stalk you if we can't see your chart :haha:

Tinker - How did you get on at the Docs, hope your thrush is better now :flower:

AFM - I was in A and E yesterday (nothing to do with me) we was going to take my mum for lunch unfortunately she had a fall :cry: so my day yesterday was spent waiting for xrays, scans etc luckily she was ok no broken bones.

I think due to the shock of my mum falling caused me to spot a little - it seemed to have eased up after an hour or so of me putting my feet up and trying to relax. I am hoping everything is okay and it was a coincidence and my little one is just snuggling down.

There was no point going to Docs as I am just over 5w. I just have to wait and see. I am going for my HCG again on Wednesday so fingers crossed. I feel fine and I am still having symptoms :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

congrats on your peak chicky, hope you get your :BFP: soon 
i finally linked my chart lool

atm am on cd6 and things looking good as monitor hasnt asked for test hopefully will on cd10 that means its working properly yay, ovulation tests arrived this morning will start testing on cd12

:hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hiya Ladies

Wahoo Chicky! Get on it!! :d

Hope you had fun Garfie. 

Fingers crossed its a normal cycle Briss.

Afm thrush has now nearly gone- i went to emergency docs but was 2 and half hour wait so decided to leave it. Natural yoghurt helped the most though!!

I am cd24 and there is a very faint line on a few strip tests (I need to tip it to the light to see it) only expensive test I had was a clear blue digi so wasted that as says "not pregnant". I don't feel like I am but the line got my hopes up! Xx


----------



## Briss

Tinker, CD24 is too early to test, in any case the digital tests can only give you positive when the hormone reaches certain level which is still too early for you, i would keep using manuals and see if the second line gets darker over the next few days. second line is something! I have been testing for a while now and i never get even a faint second line I would say there is hope here :)


----------



## garfie

Pixie - Woohoo I can stalk you now - just need to convert the temps from f to c :haha:

Tinker - Thrush can also be a sign of early pregnancy (but can't most things), the digi tests are not as sensitive hun so keep POAS with your cheapies:haha: When is the :witch: due? 

Chicky - Hope you got some good ideas how you're going to get that man of yours in the mood tonight:winkwink:

AFM - No more spotting and still tired :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Well done pixie! 

Ooh tink wow a very faint line hey! Gosh I've got everything crossed for you hun! Will you test again tomorrow with fmu? :hugs:

Briss, we over here in cbfm heaven will pee on anything at anytime! You'll get used to us :winkwink: xxx


----------



## chicky160

Garfie, done it! I get a bit slutty and he's putty in my hands :haha: take that sucker :winkwink: xx


Ooh and p.s I'm going to see dirty dancing in the theatre tonight at Milton Keynes :happydance::happydance::happydance: looking forward to letting my hair down! Just me and my mummy, there will be boogieing in the aisles :winkwink:

Nobody puts baby in a corner :happydance: x


----------



## garfie

I think they should change that line.............

Nobody puts CHICKY in a corner :rofl: Have a great time hun Dirty Dancing :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Briss, we over here in cbfm heaven will pee on anything at anytime! You'll get used to us :winkwink: xxx

I feel I will never master the art of POAS :) am actually peeing in a cup and then dipping the stick in there, cant pee on a stick - my aiming skills are not great :blush:

enjoy Dirty Dancing!


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> Briss, we over here in cbfm heaven will pee on anything at anytime! You'll get used to us :winkwink: xxx
> 
> I feel I will never master the art of POAS :) am actually peeing in a cup and then dipping the stick in there, cant pee on a stick - my aiming skills are not great :blush:
> 
> enjoy Dirty Dancing!Click to expand...



Lol Briss I do it in a cup too, haven't got a great aim either :winkwink: 
And I will:happydance:

Thanks garfie I agree! :haha: 

Il fill u all in tomorrow. Note nite girls :hugs: love you all xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi girls

The :witch: is due Friday so I am still testing quite early. I want to see something on a different test so I can start believing it may really be something. I'm not sure why I tried the digital tonight :( will keep testing with ics with fmu. I have lots of them! 

LOL at being slutty Chicky :haha: really made me giggle!! Hope you're having an amazing time tonight xx

Ps I have to pee in a pot too!! X


----------



## Mrs.B.

I pee in a pot too hehe!


----------



## chicky160

Hi everyone had a fantastic time had to check in on you all :winkwink:
It was soooooooo good! Loved every minute! 

Mrs b! You do know you don't need to pee in any pots now don't ya? Hehe x


----------



## chicky160

Oh no :( I think I've ov'd. :dohh: which is great it's so early but only got two highs and we we so knackered didn't do either although we did cover quite a few days before. Fully expected to ov on second peak as normal so bd yest and will again today and tomorrow and I've had what looks like quite a substantial temp shift this morning. Cheeky body catching me out like that, and we didn't bd enough :( damn. I know I know it only takes once but there was me thinking il chill out this cycle see what happens and I very nearly miss it! X


----------



## Briss

Chicky it does look like you O on your first PEAK (although you need to check your temp for a few more days to confirm this), but the most important is to BD before so I think you have covered it. Look at garfie, even 3 days before O can give you pregnancy so let's wait and see but just in case I would through a few more BD sessions today and tomorrow.

AFM, Got my 7th HIGH this morning! it's CD12 and I was hoping for a PEAK, I normally PEAK on CD12 or CD13. OPK is no better then CBFM, still gives me a very faint second line. I can already feel my frustration is building up so if I do not get a PEAK tomorrow I will probably freak out again... leaving alone the fact that we have been constantly BD (all for nothing) and am already exhausted. I am running out of energy to "inspire" my hubby.


----------



## chicky160

Thanks Briss try not to stress hun you could put that little egg off further :hugs:
And it's hard to think of new ways to inspire, I don't usually but even resorted to telling my hubby I wanted to watch porn!!! :haha: he was obviously delighted! :haha: 

So ladies I have another question. Obviously I have my temp spike and another peak, but I did an opk this morning and it's darker than yesterday :shrug: I know I need tree consecutive higher temps but it's a bit weird no? If I have in fact ov'd? I'm wondering if it was because I had a late night and extra blanket because I was freeeeeezing?
Also if I have ov'd I'm having 7dpo bloods done which is booked for the 24th may so if ov has occurred should I change it as il be 10 dpo? Will it make much difference? Il wait and see what temps do first, just wondering :) x


----------



## Briss

not an expert on OPK but I think what counts is the first day you get the dark line (which is either same as control or darker), any following day is less important even if it gets darker. But this is just my view and I might be wrong. the ovulation itself and LH surge are not really related as such, it is possible to get LH surge but no ovulation to follow. but as I said I would continue DB for 2 more days just to make sure :)

My hubby usually gets home very late, so we either BD at 1-2 am or 7-8am, it's kind of hard to watch port while what you really want is sleep, I went out of my way last night to make it happen as was sure will get a PEAK today, a bit discouraging but will try to stay calm, will probably stop EPO tomorrow as this may also put O off a bit further.


----------



## chicky160

Wish I'd never peed on that little stick but they were waving at me!! Lol. Oh well it's so strange as I've never had a true pos and this one isn't either to be fair but it's the darkes I've had so far :shrug: weird x

Fxd crossed for your peak tomorrow Briss! :hugs: thanks for the advice xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Hi girls
> 
> The :witch: is due Friday so I am still testing quite early. I want to see something on a different test so I can start believing it may really be something. I'm not sure why I tried the digital tonight :( will keep testing with ics with fmu. I have lots of them!
> 
> LOL at being slutty Chicky :haha: really made me giggle!! Hope you're having an amazing time tonight xx
> 
> Ps I have to pee in a pot too!! X


How's things today tink? Any news for us :hugs: hope you are feelin much better xxx


----------



## Briss

Chicky what do you mean you have never had a true positive? are they never the same as control line? I remember I used to get two lines looking exactly the same but this time the second one is quite faint but may be this is as far as it gets? am confused now.


----------



## chicky160

Well I've never had a opk that's as dark as or darker than the control line. Ever :shrug: that's why I started using cbfm. I tend to get stark white negatives up until peak and when I have my peak I get a line but it would still technically be classed as a neg, but I think that is my pos :shrug: I used them for 2 yrs before I got my monitor but never ever had what is classed as a true positive, I think my faint lines are a pos in my case x


----------



## Briss

ok I see, it will probably take a couple of cycles for me to figure out what is my positive then. i have never used first response OPK before.


----------



## garfie

Mrs B - How are you feeling today blooming marvelous I hope :flower:

Chicky - Great you O (now you don't have to make the long journey):thumbup:

I wouldn't worry it sounds like you managed to get plenty in beforehand :winkwink: 

When do you usually do your OPK's am/pm? - perhaps you have a short surge so the CBFM recognises it but not the OPK :shrug:

I would say wait and see what your temp is like tomorrow :hugs:

Chicky pregnant ladies have to pee in lots of pots at the Docs, M/W etc every time we go for a checkup we have to pee so we can still fuel or addiction :haha:

Briss - Are your OPK's getting darker (I used to do mine twice a day) my routine was this:- get up and use the CBFM about 7ish then about 11ish use an OPK and then just before the children came home 4.00ish use another OPK (I realised I had short surges) and the CBFM did not always detect my Peak.:shrug:

I also think that you have managed to get quite a few in beforehand to :winkwink: 

Pixie - How are you feeling today:flower:

AFM - I am nervous as tomorrow I go for another HCG test, no more spotting though so hopefully that's a positive sign.

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Wow you still get to pee in cups!!! That's awesome!:happydance: it never occurred :dohh: and I'm not feeling hopeful I know I bd on ov day but it's the lead up to it I think it was a good 5 days or so. You never know but I'm not that optimistic this month. Hope bloods go well Hun :hugs: x


----------



## Briss

I should probably start POAS for OPK twice a day, I do 8 am for CBFM and 7 pm for OPK - not enough I guess. The line is sort of getting darker but at a glacial pace. I will try to take a picture when I get home and post it here for your review :) I am getting so addicted to POAS, every time i just go to pee without the need to use OPK/CBFM I feel like I am wasting something important :)


----------



## Pixie2982

hey girlies 

thought i would check in whilst on line :) 
feel like crap today I have had this cold gave it to gf then got rid but now back with a with worse symtpoms, got sore throat, coughing, sniffles, because revenge is the best as far as she concerned lool,
just finished my final bit of spotting woo hoo
just trying to plan my next insertion trip!
FF saying i should be OV on first week of june so am hoping that is spot on
but gotta wait for CBFM to go peak(if i get one this month) :D

:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

garfie said:


> Mrs B - How are you feeling today blooming marvelous I hope :flower:
> 
> Chicky - Great you O (now you don't have to make the long journey):thumbup:
> 
> I wouldn't worry it sounds like you managed to get plenty in beforehand :winkwink:
> 
> When do you usually do your OPK's am/pm? - perhaps you have a short surge so the CBFM recognises it but not the OPK :shrug:
> 
> I would say wait and see what your temp is like tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Chicky pregnant ladies have to pee in lots of pots at the Docs, M/W etc every time we go for a checkup we have to pee so we can still fuel or addiction :haha:
> 
> Briss - Are your OPK's getting darker (I used to do mine twice a day) my routine was this:- get up and use the CBFM about 7ish then about 11ish use an OPK and then just before the children came home 4.00ish use another OPK (I realised I had short surges) and the CBFM did not always detect my Peak.:shrug:
> 
> I also think that you have managed to get quite a few in beforehand to :winkwink:
> 
> Pixie - How are you feeling today:flower:
> 
> AFM - I am nervous as tomorrow I go for another HCG test, no more spotting though so hopefully that's a positive sign.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I am not bad thankyou :) 

Bad night last night as some idiots were shouting and screaming outside at 2 am, so my body thought it was time to get up, then as I didnt feed my stomach I was up at 3am being sick! :(

But my bump if defo on a growing mission. Ive noticed it bigger these past few days and definately bump like :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Glad everyone is well :)

Yay that you o'd Chicky don't worry about the timing- Garfie proofed last month you don't have to do too much and indeed, less is more! :)

Briss I would try using them twice a day- I do but never get a positive!!

Garfie- good luck for tomorrow :hugs:

Afm no further news- still looks like a faint line! I've got my hopes up! :(


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Glad everyone is well :)
> 
> Yay that you o'd Chicky don't worry about the timing- Garfie proofed last month you don't have to do too much and indeed, less is more! :)
> 
> Briss I would try using them twice a day- I do but never get a positive!!
> 
> Garfie- good luck for tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Afm no further news- still looks like a faint line! I've got my hopes up! :(



I can't wait for that faint line to get darker!!!! Can u post a pic? Or is it that faint we wouldn't see xxx


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed Tinker that the line gets darker :flower:

Are you using the same type of test from the same batch, maybe try a different type? the ic's only gave me a very faint line but with a Superdrug test at 11DPO it was deff there.:haha:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Its too faint for pics :( I wanted to share it but its only there in certain lights and not had that before.

I have a clearblue plus (old version) to try in morning... So we'll see!! Xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Have I missed something... is this a faint PT or OPK??


----------



## garfie

Ooops Tinker am I ahead of myself I thought it was a PT :shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

No no it is a PT. :) xx


----------



## chicky160

So did I! Is it? :shrug: x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Eeeek!! How did I miss this!!! Hope it gets darker for you xx


----------



## garfie

Woohoo - I can get excited again :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I put mine up on countdowntopregnancy.com (you can invert, greyscale etc) perhaps try that hun if it's to faint to see.

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Mrs B me too. Hope it is something.

Ooh will take a pick of tomorrows and try it if something there!! Thanks Garfie xx


----------



## chicky160

Oh thank god :happydance: for a minute I thought I'd got it all wrong too and we were actually on about an opk!!!!! TINK!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: god I'm excited! 


Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pixie2982

gl tink!!!

any news as yet?

plz let it be another :bfp: :D

:hugs:


----------



## Briss

I do not understand what is going on, did I miss it? I was expecting to see a very prominent second line this evening and instead got no second line at all. Is this all? I missed it? and if so which one was supposed to be positive? they all look pretty negative to me.

am trying to attach the picture but they are so large, not sure if you can see it properly. 

am so very confused. is it possible that I did not have LH surge at all? CBFM did not seem to spot it either.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF6895.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss CD11 looks the darkest..you may have missed it... some people don't have the surge for long- I think mine happens when i sleep :haha:

I have added test onto Countdowntopregnancy if you want to take a look, I don't know if can see it or not! Its hit or miss on the real tests!! LOL 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test25536


----------



## Briss

it's a bit blurry, but the important thing is that you can see the second line. you will know for sure by friday but so far so good! really hoping for a BFP for you!

if my positive was CD11 which was yesterday (and depressingly this was one day when we did not BD) then I was supposed to O today so should probably get temp rise tomorrow, there will be lot of freaking out on my part if i do not! timing is not great have a very important lunch with the management tomorrow, shame I cant share my OPK/CBFM disaster with them :)

the depressing thing is that my CBFM missed my peak again! I need to get to the bottom of what might have happened during/after laparoscopy that screwed it for me.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I know it's blurry :( It was really hard trying to get the line to show up- just wish you could all see what I see!

Briss if you had been bding before CD11 then his little men could be sat there waiting already- and I have never had a positive opk or peak on CBFM but get symptoms of ovulation and AF after.. xx


----------



## chicky160

You up yet tink? :hugs:

I've got another question! :haha: ff gave me crosshairs today, wasn't expecting them till tomorrow to be honest but it's saying at the minute that I ov'd on Sunday, the day before my first peak :shrug: I don't think it's right and am fully expecting them to bump to the following day when I put some more temps in but what do you guys think? X


----------



## Briss

Chicky, it does not look right at all. FF will definitely change it to your first peak.

As expected I got my temp up today! which means (if our calculations are correct) I O yesterday on CD12. Am generally happy I think we BD enough although still depressed that we did not DB on supposedly positive/peak day. How could I have known if neither CBFM not OPK were of any help :( I think I was right to BD every day (almost) as with these two not working properly I would have definitely missed it as I usually O on CD13-14. On the positive side, it does look like a normal cycle :)

I actually know where I went wrong with OPK, it is all about timing, I POAS between 6-8 pm which is too late, 2 pm is the best time for this apparently. LH surge happens in the morning but it will only become detectable in your urine by early afternoon. So probably what I saw on CD11 was the end of my LH surge but cos we BD later that night I think I am OK.

I have now stopped all the Chinese stuff and moved to pregnancy vitamins and fish oils.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi Chicky this mornings test also appeared to have a line on it... but was equally faint... don't know what to think!! Worried they are just iffy tests but don't want to use expensive ones yet as it is early- I will as soon as mine come in the post though!! x


----------



## chicky160

Ooh tink can't wait for those lines to get darker for you! 

Thanks Briss I think so too x


----------



## Briss

How's everyone this morning?

tink, what're your lines like today?

Chicky, your chart is looking good as we thought FF changed it to your first peak

I am still not sure where I am in my cycle, I thought I O on CD12 cos of temperature rise but this morning my temperature was all over the place. The first one I got was 36.47 which is very unusual for my post-O temp levels, just in case I measured it again (immediately) and it was 36.64! quite a difference. I did it 10 more times and got different results ranging from 36.51 to 36.68. no idea what is the correct temperature for today. Should I change my thermometer? Besides I woke with a very strong pain in my right ovary, the kind I usually get when I O. We did not BD last night cos we thought I was done for this cycle and now I am not so sure.


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies how are we all today?

Tink - Any news yet has the line got darker, keeping my fingers crossed :flower:

Pixie - Hope you are feeling better and your cold is on the way out:thumbup:

Mrs B - Hope you are not being ill anymore - so far I am quite symptom free although I reckon they are waiting sneakily around the corner :haha:

Chicky - How predictable is FF changing your chart? - hope you managed to get plenty of :sex::sex::sex: 

Briss - Glad you have got your OPK timing sorted, are you going to use them twice a day now?:hugs:

AFM - I am still awaiting my 3rd HCG blood test to come back - the Docs sure keep you hanging on, so in the meantime there is a duster with my name on it :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

garfie, I think I can write this cycle off, no idea if I had LH surge and missed it or I did not have it and whether I O at all. I am going to stop OPK and CBFM for this cycle, do not see any point. Next cycle I will start using 2 OPK: at 1-2pm and 6-7 pm and CBFM in the morning. Let's see if that makes a difference. I will continue with my temp though


----------



## garfie

Briss - You are taking temp the same time every morning before you get out of bed, talk, drink, or anything else you might do?:winkwink:

I just see from your chart you have lots of open circles :shrug:

Glad you are still temping cos how will we stalk otherwise :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

I temp around 8 am (could be between 7.30 and 8.30 hence open circles) I temp first thing as soon as I open my eyes and the only movement I make is reaching for the thermometer :) and yet it gave me totally different temps this morning within 5-10 minutes. Is this normal? I never do it more than once but today the first temp just seemed wrong and I wanted to confirm it (which did not happen)

what confuses me more is this pain in my right ovary, I still have it and it's been 3 hours. For years before I started TTC and temp/OPK/CBFM this pain was how I knew (or I thought I knew) when I O. May be this pain means something else?


----------



## garfie

Briss - If I did my temp at a different time (if hubby/kids/animals woke me up etc) I would go onto a website called BBT adjuster - when my baby, and put in new times, I also made a note in FF. Maybe try that:shrug:

As for the pain in your ovary hun - it could be O, if it carries on why not give the Doc a phone see what they say perhaps a side effect of the lap? :hugs:

I never used a basal thermometer just an ordinary one - and yes at times when I took my temp more than once :blush: I also got different readings.

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Hi everyone. So as predicted ff moved my ov day and I'm happy with that I knew I hadnt ov'd on Sunday, it's the low temp throwing crosshairs off :) 

Briss ov pain can occur anytime. And an hour later or earlier is a huge difference bbt wise. And don't worry about the thermometer mine does that too, always use first temp, discard the others, and for every hour later you sleep drop the temp by 1/10th degree every hour earlier up it by the same but as garfie says there are sites to help. That's the general rule. You'll find making sure its taken at same time by setting an alarm makes a massive difference to your charts And don count yourself out it looks my end like you have ovulated just havent had a massive increase in temps but it's probably the higher ones at the start of cycle making it look odd. I'd keep bd'ing just in case I think it's highly likely cbfm and opk missed it for whatever reason. X


----------



## Briss

thanks! how do you make a note in FF? adjusted temp look weird frankly. so when you get different temps, how do you chose which one to use?


----------



## garfie

Briss - When I used to input my information temp, cm, etc right at the bottom of the page there should be a space - I used to put in both of my temps and the time I took them.

I always used the adjusted one on my FF chart . I also used the space to note any weird symptoms there too - handy to look back on :winkwink:

Temp 36.4 - taken at 7.30am
Temp adjusted to 36.46 (as it was taken half an hour earlier than normal).

So 36.46 would be the one I would use as I normally temp at 8.00am - does that make sense :dohh: yours will be even more accurate as you use a bbt.

Set your alarm for the same time every day take your temps and then go back to :sleep: that was the easiest way I found (especially on a weekend :haha:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

thanks garfie, this does make sense. I wake up at 8 even without the alarm the problem is that I often wake up earlier say 6.30 so do not get 3 hour sleep afterwards for normal temp so I usually use 6.30 temp rather than 8 am (which is often way too high)


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> thanks garfie, this does make sense. I wake up at 8 even without the alarm the problem is that I often wake up earlier say 6.30 so do not get 3 hour sleep afterwards for normal temp so I usually use 6.30 temp rather than 8 am (which is often way too high)

That's when I wake up too but I take my temp then go back to sleep until I need to get up :happydance: it'll make all the difference hun x


----------



## Briss

FF says that you need to have at least 3 hours of sleep before measuring your temp but between 6.30 and 8 I only get 1.5 hour sleep so I thought 6.30 am temperature is more accurate. is it not right?


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> FF says that you need to have at least 3 hours of sleep before measuring your temp but between 6.30 and 8 I only get 1.5 hour sleep so I thought 6.30 am temperature is more accurate. is it not right?



Er now I'm confused lol. So if you usually wake up at 6:30 for a pee or whatever like I do then take your temp at that time, set an alarm if you have to. But if you do it at 6:30 one day then 8:00am the following day, even without waking up the temp will be way off. So yeah you need at least 3 hrs sleep but it also needs to be no more than 10 mins either side of your temp taking time, whichever you choose that to be. But if u wake at 6:30 then do it and go back to sleep Does that make sence. Xx


----------



## Briss

sorry for confusing you :) my usual time 8 am, most of the time I wake up at 8 and get my temp then so no issues here.

My problem is that sometimes I wake up before that i.e. at 6.30. When this happens I usually go back to sleep but in such cases I always check my temp at 6.30 because it seems that even when I go back to sleep I only get another 1.5 hours until my usual time (8 am) so not enough sleep to get the right temp. 

Am I right?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss- Sorry I can't help on the temping... I don't do it..

Chicky- Yay!! You know your body better than FF :happydance:

Garfie- hope things are okay.

Now.. I have a problem. I cannot stop weeing :shrug: It is making it really difficult for me to hold my urine long enough to get an accurate test result (it looks like water!!!)

I got a faint line on a FRER today- it didn't look like it had colour- so I took the test apart thinking it was an evap and then it did have colour...

Let me know what you think...
 



Attached Files:







South Gloucestershire-20120517-00183.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20120517-00186.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs.B.

I can see it!

PS. I could not stop weeing right at the very begining, like the week I found out, then it tailed off!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh thanks Mrs B! I hope it is and it's sticky! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck!! (and congratulations :winkwink: ) x


----------



## Briss

I can see it too! may be try tomorrow morning the first urine of the day hopefully it will be concentrated enough for a darker line. Cant wait!


----------



## garfie

Tink - can you put that up on countdowntopregnancy.com then we can invert etc - I think I can also see something, this is one day before she who shall not be named correct?:flower: Is this taken with FMU (are you getting up in the night too)?

Briss - This worked for me if I woke early I made a note and then adjusted it - so long as you remain consistent in your methods :hugs:

Mrs B - I am still peeing :blush:

I got my HCG levels back see what you ladies think all taken a week apart:-

11 DPO 32

19 DPO 798

26 DPO 3443

She doesn't need to see me anymore :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

That's brilliant news Garfie!!! :hugs:

I took the test at lunch time after holding my urine for 2 hours... very diluted- I also drink a lot of squash :(

I have uploaded the one in the case and not in the case 

Sorry they're blurry I am rubbish!!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=25833

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=25831


----------



## chicky160

tink! congrats i see it!!!!!!!!!!!! so excited to see those lines get darker! :happydance: and yes i guess i do know my body better :happydance:

briss, sorry for the confusion, i confused myself at one point! lol having a very blonde day! :dohh: id say when you wake up at 6-6:30 take it then, and then when you wake at 8 take it then too but adjust it to the 6:30 time, so they are consistent xx

garfie, thats great news so happy for your great blood results! yay :happydance:


love chicky xxx


----------



## Briss

garfie said:


> I got my HCG levels back see what you ladies think all taken a week apart:-
> 
> 11 DPO 32
> 
> 19 DPO 798
> 
> 26 DPO 3443
> 
> She doesn't need to see me anymore :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Looks fantastic! :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Tink I think I see something too!:flower:

Darn it I just typed a reply to you and the sodding pooter ate it!!!:dohh:

Basically 2 hours isn't long enough hun if you was going to do one tonight you should probably not test until 8 or 9 tonight starting now, no more peeing and also not have more than one glass of juice/cup of tea etc.

Probably easier to just test in the morning with FMU even if you get up at 6.00 am to pee:blush:(POAS then)

Briss - Not sure what they mean but last years little one didn't make it past the hundreds (so this has got to be more positive right):happydance:

Chicky - :hugs: for your blonde moment :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Well the :witch: is due today, though I am 11 or 12 dpo (have short lp) so I took 4 tests.
I've taken 4 tests this morning...

FRER- same faint line as yesterday was a little darker but faded.
CB Plus- faint line
IC smudge line as previous days
CB digital (just cos the lines were annoying me!!)- negative.

Could I really have 3 evaps?? :cry:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I've heard lots of people say theire digi took a while to pick up anything x


----------



## chicky160

morning tink i agree with mrs b, i know someone on here who got a bfn 14dpo and a bfp 19dpo!!! just took a while to show :shrug: hang in there hun :hugs:xxx


----------



## Briss

I agree tink, we could all see the second line so it is very promising. there was a lady here who kept getting negatives and then AF showed up (or so she thought) but after a day or so it stopped which was unusual, the lady took another test and it was BFP. There is always hope.

I got my crosshairs today (finally) but dotted ones which was very annoying so I added a positive OPK :) I hope it was positive (which I missed) ...

I am still trying to understand how this temp adjustment works, for example today I woke at 7.15 am and my temp was 36.63; fell back asleep and woke up again at 8.00 am (with alarm) and my temp was 36.66. Not a big difference but when I adjusted my 7.15 am temp it gave me 36.71. I put down the adjusted temp but have doubts.


----------



## garfie

Briss - I agree that does seem a little high :wacko:but what were your temps the other two days. :flower:

Remember a one of high temp means nothing its an overall pattern you are looking for.

Is something different in your house? maybe sleeping with more blankets, heating on, more nightwear :blush: I don't know or maybe it's just because the weather is warmer.:shrug:

Once again see how your temp is tomorrow:hugs:

Tink - I can't believe all of them are evap hun I would say that you O later (do you temp I can't remember :dohh:) and that would make everything later including a :bfp: :happydance:

A digi is not the most sensitive test hun (but usually the most expensive):haha:

The one I used was superdrugs own - a predictor didn't even predict :haha:

:dust::dust::dust:

Chicky - How are you today?:hugs:

AFM - I have my ex hubby coming to see the boys for a night and he is bringing his g/f and her kids - so me and hubby are escaping to the MIL :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Hi everyone hope we are all ok and looking forward to the weekend :) although mine doesn't officially start till tomorrow night as I work Saturdays! Boo! Anyway nothing to report here, except up and down temps, usually I get a nice little curve and the worst case of flatulence ever!!! Lol. Thank god for noisy hairdryers!!! :blush: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks ladies. I'm trying to keep positive but keep crying. Had worst day at work in a long time!

Lol at the noise from the hairdryer hiding flatulance! Lol

Nope Garfie I don't temp. 

I've got a horrible feeling after all that the :witch: is going to arrrive! Xx


----------



## chicky160

Oh tink don't cry sweet pea :( I'm sorry you've had a bad day at work :hugs: not knowing one way or another is a killer. Will you test again tomorrow? I really hope af stays away :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Chicky :hugs:

Just some people are SO stupid!

I don't know- I was considering getting a superdrug test and trying it- but don't know if would be better waiting until monday when I have docs anyway xx


----------



## chicky160

Well if you do make sure it's fmu. I'd like to say hold out but I know if it were me I wouldn't be able to! Lol. I think it's highly unlikely you could do so many and have faint lines or smudges and them all be Evaps or just a fluke so lots of :dust::dust: to you tink il have everything crossed for your bfp :) x:hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi Tink I have always found Superdrug to be the best! If there was no line I wasn't pregnant :blush:

If you are going to take another test tonight just drink a lot less and wait 4 hours from when you next pee:winkwink: And one of the symptoms of early pregnancy is thinking the :witch: is going to arrive. In fact I am still checking all the time too :blush::dust::dust::dust:

Chicky :rofl:noisy hairdrier good job you don't have a dog or else that would get blamed :haha: Well seems like your chart is misbehaving this month hmmm?:flower:

AFM - We are all off to pictures tonight to see Dark Shadows - a treat for the eldest as he's just finished his SATS :happydance: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Ooh enjoy garfie! And yes it is a bit :shrug: typical just when you think you know it all :shrug: it's nothing like my usual charts and when I overlay it my temps are much lower. Well it's not probably that much but looks it on a chart lol. Xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey ladies,
Tink, hang in there love. I have heard that feeling is totally normal. Try to relax this weekend :)
Garfie, how are you feeling? Exhausted? 
Chicky-BOO for confusing temps :( I know how crazy cycles feel... I'm sorry!

AFM: I had a really tough day on Mothers Day. I guess I just reflected on the fact that I really thought I would at least be expecting by then. I was SO grumpy!!
Then on Wed a girl in my prayer group announced she is accidentally pregnant!!!! She was excited and emotional and I sat there feeling angry and hurt and having lots of 'NO FAIR!' moments. Tried my best to slap the 'I'm happy for you' smile on my face.

I am on CD31 and was hoping for AF on CD28... no idea since the procedure. I did have a 28 day cycle before this one and now I'm scared my body is reverting back to the 45 day cycle it was before my ovary/massive cyst were removed. 

Then, in the back of my mind I'm thinking... could I be pregnant?!!?!? I am trying SO HARD not to think that because I am only a few days later than the last cycle and not late at all if I am back on a 33-45 day cycle. But then my nipples are tingly, I had a terrible two days of head-cold last week, I am exhausted (but, what's new?) and I feel 'weird'.

So I am hanging in there and trying to ignore the test screaming at me from my bedside table...

I'm thinking I should wait a week because, let's be honest, as soon I get that BFN, AF will rear her ugly face :(

I'm keeping tabs on you all,
Love, Hopeful


----------



## chicky160

It's great to hear from you hopeful!! :hugs: I'm sorry you Are having a tough time, and don't feel bad I have lots of those it's not fair moments!! Just ask garfie!! :haha: your symptoms sound promising il be praying and keeping everything crossed for you :hugs: 

P.s I panicked and thought I'd forgotten mothers day!! :dohh: must be a different day in the u.s lol x


----------



## garfie

Chicky - :rofl: we had Mother's Day ages ago :haha: in fact Father's day is coming up (for those who still have daddies :cry:)

Hopeful - Great to hear from you again hun we all have those it's not fair moments so you go ahead and stamp your feet if you want if it helps! You will become stronger hun and here's hoping that the :witch: stays away :hugs:

Tink - How are you this morning any news?:flower:

Briss - How is your temp taking - hope you went back to :sleep: after you took it if it's too early to get out of bed :winkwink:

AFM - I'm feeling pissed off (excuse my French) upset etc etc my mum has just phoned and said the reason my sister (who doesn't have kids) is not getting excited about this pregnancy is because she would rather wait until after the scan :cry: (what about my little one and PMA for me?)

Well I just let rip and said I thought that was selfish, the hormones came to the top :growlmad: I could feel myself bubbling up and before I knew the words were out of my mouth. So why do I feel bad:cry: 

Anyway rant over I get more support from you ladies than my own family :cry:

Hubby gave me a big cuddle which made me feel better :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

chicky, you chart looks a little rocky but well within range so I would not worry about it. do you usually get dotted crosshairs? FF game me dotted this time and it changes my O date between CD10 and CD12 depending on where i put +. am still confused which one to count as positive. 

Tink, how's it this morning, getting darker? do not lose hope yet pregnancy and AF quite often feel the same. whatever happens we are here for you

Hopeful, it's really tough, hang in there, hopefully it'll be good news in the end

Garfie, how's Dark Shadows? did you like it?

AFM, had another breakdown this morning as my temp was very low, it got to the right level after adjustment but I still feel like its cheating. so I am not really sure if I've ovulated since the operation. the lap screwed me big time and it makes me feel so angry I cant seem to let it go


----------



## Briss

Garfie, your sister is probably just worried for you and does not want to raise her hopes yet. most of my pregnant friends do not tell anyone for the first 3 months (until placenta takes over) it is a bit annoying cos I can tell they are pregnant but I understand they are just trying to protect their babies. she will come around eventually the most important thing is that you ARE pregnant! 

I went back to sleep (which was hard) after my 6.30 temp but woke up again at 8 and could not sleep anymore, been thinking what I can do to regulate my cycle and get my hormones/ovulation back on track.


----------



## chicky160

Yep that's normal for me I always get a dotted line, I didn't but as I didn't have any extra data added they kept moving my ov date around and when I added this mornings temp it moved my ov date to yesterday so decided to add in extra data and it moved it back to last Monday where it was originally but still says I have conflicting data. So that's fairly normal for me :) as for yours the temps are still above cl so I wouldn't worry too much hun :hugs: x


----------



## Briss

I added + to all three days where I had second line on OPK and it moved my O to CD10, am I to have another freakishly short cycle?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hiya.

I didn't test this morning- did it at lunchtime but didn't hold my pee that long in the end- so got a negative on a Superdrug test. Will try again in the morning! 

I have to say ladies temping sounds like an absolute mare.

Thanks for the support ladies- really appreciate it.

Aww Garfie :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Also meant to say thanks Hopeful :hugs: sending lots of :dust: your way for when you do test xx


----------



## chicky160

aw garfie sorry youre having a horrible time, sometimes people can be so incensitive, and sometimes you have to let rip! some things have to be said! never cross a hormonal woman! :haha: xx


----------



## chicky160

hey girls :thumbup: so thought id check my cervix lol :haha: ive been having sharp pains all day, feels a bit like af, thankfully i had a bath and it subsided.... but... when i checked im spotting again!! this time 5dpo :cry: what the hell is that all about? :cry:do you think i could have aggraved it? btw it was only a quick check not like i was digging for gold or anything, and no i dont have long nails :shrug: xx

p.s garfie saw this and thought of you lol, you can be the one on the right with the dodgy eye! hehe :friends: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww sorry Chicky I don't know- I've never checked my cervix. :hugs:

I am so annoyed! Still no af-or spotting CD30 :( and got a negative on superdrug pregnancy test. Got one of those and one digital left and its too near the end of the month to buy more (financially lol).

Really don't know what to think. Though I have docs tomorrow so will ask them to start doing tests and not mention this as they'll make me wait even longer- and if I am pregnant its a bonus!

How is everyone else?? Xx


----------



## chicky160

hey tink :hugs: so how many dpo does this make you now? and do you normally have spotting before af? its so strange, am i right in thinking you have the doctors tomorrow? xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Chicky I think we posted at the same time! :) have docs tomorrow.

I thought I was around 13dpo but based on when boobs got sore and fact af isn't here could be 11 (my lp has typically been around 12 days) and I keep getting twinges around abdomen and where groin is- like on the front- hard to describe where but literally a couple of inches below my belly button.

I dunno what to think- I don't want af to come too late as will ruin plans for our quiet week away lol xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ps yes last 2 cycles had spotting for day or two beforehand xx


----------



## chicky160

haha ive been hovering for ages, couldnt sleep :dohh: so im going to say the obvious and if you can id wait for the docs tomorrow and see if they will run some blood tests, its possibly still too early for the hpt's and fxd those little cramps or twinges are a good sign! im so rooting for you tink :hugs:

afm- spotting stopped :shrug: think i must have somehow scratched as its too early to be anything else, but i did have some af type pains too and one which literally felt like id been bitten which woke me before my alarm! so hoping im not having a super short weird cycle :shrug: progesterone bloods in the morning, i cant wait to start counting down the sleeps until i get some answers! lol x


----------



## Briss

chicky, great that spotting stopped I wonder if it could be implantation spotting? why were you checking your cervix? because of pain? I think in 2ww it is better not to.

Tink I am sorry about the negative test, I would still keep POAS. if second line disappears completely within the next few days I would think it might have been chemical? but Chicky is right it might be still too early.

AFM, my temps are holding up which is a relief, good indication I think that I ovulated as am still not sure what my body is up to these days. my boobs are so sore which usually happens closer to AF so it might be that I O earlier than I think. I guess I will know it when AF shows up (but hopefully it wont!)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ahh thank you Chicky :hugs:

Unfortunately spotting (very red) has now started- I also have a blinding headache a fair bit of cramping :( So think I am out. Be interesting to see if they help me at the doctors tomorrow or make me wait even longer!

I know what you mean about counting down the sleeps until answers... did they tell you what the process is?? I have NO idea what to expect!! Good luck hun xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Briss! xx


----------



## Briss

sorry tink that does look like AF is on its way, if it is at least it did not make you wait, you can start again


----------



## chicky160

tink fxd crossed it soon stops :nope: :hugs:

briss lots of us check, its so we know where it is and what its doing at various times during our cycle, quite amazing what you can learn from it regarding ttc, fertile times, poss pregnancy etc.


xxx


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> tink fxd crossed it soon stops :nope: :hugs:
> 
> briss lots of us check, its so we know where it is and what its doing at various times during our cycle, quite amazing what you can learn from it regarding ttc, fertile times, poss pregnancy etc.
> 
> 
> xxx

interesting, I thought it was only to check pre-O situation. do you also check post-O for pregnancy? amazing! I did not know. I am too scared to go down there :blush:


----------



## chicky160

Haha why are you scared? It's a part of your body, think of it like touching your nose :winkwink: so apparently it's supposed to go very high, almost impossible to reach and some say tilts ever so slightly after conception, That's what I've read on here anyway :shrug: I check religiously before ov and every few days after and as its only my second cycle getting to know it I'm trying to figure out what is normal for me at all different times in my cycle :hugs: xx


----------



## Briss

I wish I could do that, i cant even check my CM (unless it comes out) ...am hopeless. so do you notice the difference in its position before and after O? must be fascinating! I have a book called taking charge of your fertility, they do explain in detail how to do it, I tried once but could not understand what it was I was feeling and after I had really bad cramps so figured am not good at it and can just make things worse


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> I wish I could do that, i cant even check my CM (unless it comes out) ...am hopeless. so do you notice the difference in its position before and after O? must be fascinating! I have a book called taking charge of your fertility, they do explain in detail how to do it, I tried once but could not understand what it was I was feeling and after I had really bad cramps so figured am not good at it and can just make things worse



Yes it changes almost every day. I obviously never check when af is here :nope: but a few days after it is hard and closed (too ages to find the opening!) and the closer to ov mine personally gets lower softer and opens! Some get higher :shrug: it took a whole cycle to work out what I was feeling but once I got the hang of it I couldn't believe I'd gone my whole life without knowing it was there! Also I don't produce much cm so unfortunately for me the only way to check is to give it a sweep otherwise I'd never notice cm changes. Sorry if all that is a bit tmi ! Lol. It grossed me out at first but now I know what it's all about it's very quick, takes a few seconds and I figure if I ever get my bfp or referral to a fs then I'm going to be poked about no end anyway :) x


----------



## garfie

Chicky - TMI I also poke around up there :blush: When I conceived tmi mine had a little hole in it (as I've had children) that seemed to close over.:happydance:

I check everytime I go but I am a lot more gentle that it still feels the same closed:winkwink:

It is lifting up quite high now so I think the internals will be done by a professional soon :haha:

Briss - It is easy to do I use two fingers and kind of sweep along a bump up there and you end up with either a finger tip or more (keep your nails short) it is a good way to tell where you are in your cycle too! I also think it empowers you more whilst trying ttc :flower:

Chicky - Fingers crossed that the bleed was implantation especially with the niggles you have had (Do not POAS yet I repeat Do not POAS yet:haha:)

Tink - Oh hun that does not sound good - hope you get lots of answers tomorrow :hugs:

Chicky - Are you 7DPO tomorrow for your blood test? - not stalked your chart today :haha:

Love the pic of your first born is he/she a terrier crossed with jack russel? :flower:

AFM - I am really looking forward to being back in my own bed tonight we slept out a MIL yesterday (as ex hubby was over to see the boys)! Anyway every time hubby moved in bed I got motion sickness:cry: as the bed was so soft and squidgy so didn't really sleep well at all:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Chicky - TMI I also poke around up there :blush: When I conceived tmi mine had a little hole in it (as I've had children) that seemed to close over.:happydance:
> 
> I check everytime I go but I am a lot more gentle that it still feels the same closed:winkwink:
> 
> It is lifting up quite high now so I think the internals will be done by a professional soon :haha:
> 
> Briss - It is easy to do I use two fingers and kind of sweep along a bump up there and you end up with either a finger tip or more (keep your nails short) it is a good way to tell where you are in your cycle too! I also think it empowers you more whilst trying ttc :flower:
> 
> Chicky - Fingers crossed that the bleed was implantation especially with the niggles you have had (Do not POAS yet I repeat Do not POAS yet:haha:)
> 
> Tink - Oh hun that does not sound good - hope you get lots of answers tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Chicky - Are you 7DPO tomorrow for your blood test? - not stalked your chart today :haha:
> 
> Love the pic of your first born is he/she a terrier crossed with jack russel? :flower:
> 
> AFM - I am really looking forward to being back in my own bed tonight we slept out a MIL yesterday (as ex hubby was over to see the boys)! Anyway every time hubby moved in bed I got motion sickness:cry: as the bed was so soft and squidgy so didn't really sleep well at all:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Hi garfie yep 7dpo as of tomorrow for bloods! See I do listen! Lol. And it's a he, his name is Archie. :) I bought him when he was 10 weeks old a total spur of the moment thing. We were told he was a parsons jack Russell but there's definately something else in there he's massive for a jack! Mind you should've known better I did buy him from a pikey! And paid £300!! But when I saw him being carried around by his back leg I couldn't leave him there :cry: poor little sausage 
Xxx

And as for poas..... I was soooooooo close today lol, but il refrain. Maybe tomorrow;) and the bleeding I'm fairly certain was from me :shrug: must have caught it somehow. :hugs: x


----------



## paula181

*Hi all can I join in this thread please?

I got a High today and my OPK's are almost positive  I hope I conceive on a high as my OH goes away for 2 weeks on Monday morning 

xx*


----------



## chicky160

Welcome Paula :happydance: you found us! Fxd for those peaks possibly tomorrow if you have almost pos opk! Unless it first cycle sometimes it'll miss first time so get bd'ing just in case xxx


----------



## garfie

:hi: Paula Welcome I'm sure the other ladies will be along to say hi too :flower:

Chicky - Archie is soooooo cute is he below your knee height wise? he reminds me of a dog I used to have Garfie!:cry:

No POAS tomorrow you naughty girl :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Aww your dog was called garfie too! Did you name him after you? :winkwink:
I'd say he's knee height roughly and yes soooo cute :) he's like a human I can have a conversation with him, I prefer talking to him than people most times! Present company excluded obviously :haha: 
As for poas'ing il think about it :winkwink: Ahhh no I'm not,I'm gonna do it lol you should know me by now! A little tip if you want me to not do it then tell me what a great idea it would be if I did! I've always swayed more towards doing the opposite of what I'm told. Lol just ask my husband! Or my mum!! :haha: xx


----------



## paula181

:hi: Garfie

I am super confused i have been constantly on the loo so im not sure if this is the reason but my OPK's are getting lighter!! Could i have had my surge last night?! :shrug:

xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi Paula! Welcome to the madness :haha:

If you're going to the loo frequently your opks will be lighter as urine will be more diluted.. try not drinking anything for 4 hours and then going (if you can hold).. I never can :haha:

Spotting is still very light and I feel very poorly :( But not holding my breath, I think it's over.. I just wish it would hurry up and be full flow so it can be finished before our holiday next Saturday!! LOL Obviously, I would rather it would stop and find out I'm definitely pregnant, but don't want to keep my hopes up!!

Archie is ADORABLE!! And Garfie- that's sweet that you used his name as your username... though I have to say I would've said Garfie was a cat... :haha:

I have a doggie too- he's a staff crossed with a collie, so he is mental! I also have a 15 week old (ish- can't be bothered to work it out!) kitten.

xxx


----------



## paula181

*Haha i have the bladder so small i swear i cant hold a thimble full 

Yes i think thats what it is as i havent been off the toilet today 

xx*


----------



## Briss

Welcome Paula! you can still get pregnant while BD on a HIGH cos sperm can survive for a few days so happy BD tonight!


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> Welcome Paula! you can still get pregnant while BD on a HIGH cos sperm can survive for a few days so happy BD tonight!


briss!! i just overlayed our charts! coverline and ov! now your turn lol x


----------



## Pixie2982

hey girlies

feel like i missed so much lol been working all weekend

welcome paula to the group

tink - gl at the docs tomorrow

briss - I gave up checking CP too, didnt like it lol

AFM I am on CD12 and showing no signs of OV as of yet and have no idea when to expect it as my cycles or so off lol

bit worried bout my temps though as they all over the place but I am temping at the same time everyday so dont quite understand it all atm

:dust:


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Paula! you can still get pregnant while BD on a HIGH cos sperm can survive for a few days so happy BD tonight!
> 
> 
> briss!! i just overlayed our charts! coverline and ov! now your turn lol xClick to expand...

can I see it? How did you do that?


----------



## chicky160

oh ive tried to copy it but it wont let me :dohh: if you click on my chart then underneath it says "overlay my chart" scroll down click on pin cycles at ov and coverline, choose the cycle you want to overlay and then click view graph! taaadaaaa!! theyre twins!!! :haha: xxx


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> oh ive tried to copy it but it wont let me :dohh: if you click on my chart then underneath it says "overlay my chart" scroll down click on pin cycles at ov and coverline, choose the cycle you want to overlay and then click view graph! taaadaaaa!! theyre twins!!! :haha: xxx

I tried but it's only for VIPs :( so you are saying they look similar? wow! how nice it would be if both of them will end up with BFPs :baby::baby:


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> oh ive tried to copy it but it wont let me :dohh: if you click on my chart then underneath it says "overlay my chart" scroll down click on pin cycles at ov and coverline, choose the cycle you want to overlay and then click view graph! taaadaaaa!! theyre twins!!! :haha: xxx
> 
> I tried but it's only for VIPs :( so you are saying they look similar? wow! how nice it would be if both of them will end up with BFPs :baby::baby:Click to expand...


Our post ov temps are! Haha il try post it again later on for you :) x


----------



## paula181

I got another high this morning and i was greeted by a big blob of ewcm :dance: But my opk's are almost stark white :shrug:

xx


----------



## garfie

Paula - What time are you doing your OPK's hun:flower:

Pixie - Pre O temps are nothing to worry about they are usually all over the place. Once you have O then that is where you will start to see a pattern emerge and see how long your LP is.

Briss/Chicky - You could be bump buddies :happydance:

Tink - Good luck at the docs hope you finally get some answers :flower:

AFM - I'm feeling a little bit drunk (promise tho not touched a drop) just wondering if m/s is kicking in soon??:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## paula181

*I take it in the morning but its not FMU as i am up at 5am. I never get a + test late on the day even though I know for definate i am ovulating, its really strange! Maybe im a night ovulator 
It was extremelly dark saturday and sunday so i am hoping and praying i ovulated through the night thats why i didnt get a blaring pos!!

Only time will tell 

xx*


----------



## chicky160

boo to the molrning sickness garfie :nope: goot reason to get it thou hey :winkwink:

briss!! check this out!



https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t478/chicky1206/chart.png


----------



## Pixie2982

woo hoo got my first high today so now am gonna start doing 2 OPK a day as really really need to get the timing perfect as have to travel :)

:dust:


----------



## chicky160

excellent pixie! every other high and both peaks if you can! :happydance:

pixie fxd crossed for u hun xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

chicky160 said:


> excellent pixie! every other high and both peaks if you can! :happydance:
> 
> pixie fxd crossed for u hun xxx

ty but not able to do that as not BDing lool
have to travel to my donor :)
was out by roughly 10-12 days before OV the first time 
and was out roughly 6-8 days the second so but didnt get peaks on either cycles so going on highs but getting better @ guessing,
really need to get peak this time costing me wayy too much every month after this month i will have to skip a month :( if dont work


:dust:


----------



## garfie

Chicky - not got it yet :haha: just feeling drunk!:winkwink:

That's impressive Chicky/Briss cycle buddies for def :flower:

Pixie - Woohoo for your high - so when you thinking of travelling?:flower:

Paula - They advise against FMU anyway, I used to do my cbfm 8ish, 1st OPK 11 ish and 2nd OPK 3/4ish as I had a short surge. So yes def possible you O in the night :hugs:

Tink - How did you get on at the docs hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Pixie2982 said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> excellent pixie! every other high and both peaks if you can! :happydance:
> 
> pixie fxd crossed for u hun xxx
> 
> ty but not able to do that as not BDing lool
> have to travel to my donor :)
> was out by roughly 10-12 days before OV the first time
> and was out roughly 6-8 days the second so but didnt get peaks on either cycles so going on highs but getting better @ guessing,
> really need to get peak this time costing me wayy too much every month after this month i will have to skip a month :( if dont work
> 
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


ahh got ya :winkwink: x


----------



## Pixie2982

well all my OV prediction charts are saying OV should be on 8th June, 
but thats 18 days away so not sure when to travel! as i am on my third cycle with the CBFM and asked for first test on CD9 I think it will only ask for 10 tests,
so it all so confusing atm 
I think we will just have to wait until peak or OV test to travel on same day!

got docs on wed for that dreaded thing called a smear lol and also having a BT done just an all round check :) gonna ask the nurse a few ?? too 

:dust:


----------



## garfie

Pixie - Be prepared that the CBFM may ask for 20 tests (unless you reach your PEAK first):flower:

Are you using OPK's too (I can't remember) :dohh: if so what are they showing?

I always found it a good idea to write the questions down - as I was bound to forget to ask something :haha:

Good luck hope you get your PEAK soon 

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

i agree pixie who knows when that peak will arrive like garfie said try opks too just in case its an all high cycle :shrug: you never know, id definately consider travel on the day. x

garfie glad theres no sicness yet hun, do you normally get it? x

tink how did appointment go today?x

xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie said:


> Pixie - Be prepared that the CBFM may ask for 20 tests (unless you reach your PEAK first):flower:
> 
> Are you using OPK's too (I can't remember) :dohh: if so what are they showing?
> 
> I always found it a good idea to write the questions down - as I was bound to forget to ask something :haha:
> 
> Good luck hope you get your PEAK soon
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

ye been using the same pee in a cup for both but now as I have hit high now I will be doing 2 OPK's a day as I haven't hit peak as of yet with the CBFM

LOL and I just bring up 2 tabs one for reading the questions and one for typing lol


----------



## garfie

Hun you do know that they advise not to use FMU for your OPKS?

You use FMU for your CBFM and then better to leave OPKS until later in the morning and the again early after noon (hopefully then you will catch your surge).

:rofl: I meant write down the questions to ask your nurse/doc 

Chicky - I didn't get sickness with the boys but then again it was that long ago :haha:

Tink - We all want to know how you got on hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

oh and a quick question

whats difference between creamy and egg-white CM??

:dust:


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie said:


> hun you do know that they advise not to use fmu for your opks?
> 
> You use fmu for your cbfm and then better to leave opks until later in the morning and the again early after noon (hopefully then you will catch your surge).
> 
> :rofl: I meant write down the questions to ask your nurse/doc

:rofl: Am really not that dumb :haha:



> chicky - i didn't get sickness with the boys but then again it was that long ago :haha:
> 
> Tink - we all want to know how you got on hun :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

hopefully you won't get sickness

and ye Tink, how'd ya get on?
:dust:


----------



## garfie

I found creamy to be lotion like usually white (that wouldn't stretch between fingers) and ewcm would stretch and looked more clear just like the whites of an egg :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie said:


> I found creamy to be lotion like usually white (that wouldn't stretch between fingers) and ewcm would stretch and looked more clear just like the whites of an egg :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

ty lol really aint got a clue bout CM and CP as never really thought of doing it until i found this site :)

:dust:


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie said:


> Hun you do know that they advise not to use FMU for your OPKS?
> 
> You use FMU for your CBFM and then better to leave OPKS until later in the morning and the again early after noon (hopefully then you will catch your surge).
> 
> :rofl: I meant write down the questions to ask your nurse/doc
> 
> Chicky - I didn't get sickness with the boys but then again it was that long ago :haha:
> 
> Tink - We all want to know how you got on hun :flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> X

I do know that now and will do that in the future :) :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

20 week scan pics in my journal if anyone is interested, no baby bits seen to clarify gender, but all seems ok, just gotta check heart in 2 weeks time x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi ladies

Sorry for the delay- it was an evening appt- so only just got back.

Firstly I had heavy flow this morning :( so :witch: definitely here.

Appointment was an absolute waste of time...because of my "age and profile" I have to be trying for two years before they will do anything!!! It's so so stupid.. so basically because I'm not old or fat or anorexic they won't help me yet! They are running a hormone test with my bloods, but will only do anything if they're really bad.. if there just not average yet then I have to wait. I can't cope with another year like this, I can't. :cry: :cry:

It's stupid, but I don't want my first kid at 30 when I started trying at 26 (and thats what will happen if don't get pregnant within the 2 years and then have to have the referrals for tests and then treatment etc). :cry: 30 isn't old or anything, don't get me wrong, but it just feels a long way off for me :cry:

Ugh.. I wish we had some money so we could just bloody go private!!

Sorry rant over....

Mrs B will go over and have a look :)

Thanks for caring ladies :hugs: :hugs: Oh and I've been told not to bother with opks or cbfm!! Bah... he said nothing proved they work!!!


----------



## garfie

Are you sure he was a Doc Tink - what a load of bollox! if ever I've heard any:growlmad:

I disagree with him totally about the OPKS - how else are you supposed to know when you are coming up to your fertile time especially if you are irregular.

The CBFM is a bit of a luxury - but worth it in my opinion (if you can find cheap sticks).

Hun I hope you prove the stupid Doc wrong and get your :bfp: soon :hugs:

Mrs B - I am just reading your journal from the start - I may be some time :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh dear Garfie! Its not that interesting honestly, just lots of photos really haha x


----------



## Pixie2982

tinkerbellsie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry for the delay- it was an evening appt- so only just got back.
> 
> Firstly I had heavy flow this morning :( so :witch: definitely here.

sorry for AF tink, gl and lots of baby dust to you for next cycle



> Appointment was an absolute waste of time...because of my "age and profile" I have to be trying for two years before they will do anything!!! It's so so stupid.. so basically because I'm not old or fat or anorexic they won't help me yet! They are running a hormone test with my bloods, but will only do anything if they're really bad.. if there just not average yet then I have to wait. I can't cope with another year like this, I can't. :cry: :cry:
> 
> It's stupid, but I don't want my first kid at 30 when I started trying at 26 (and thats what will happen if don't get pregnant within the 2 years and then have to have the referrals for tests and then treatment etc). :cry: 30 isn't old or anything, don't get me wrong, but it just feels a long way off for me :cry:
> 
> 
> Ugh.. I wish we had some money so we could just bloody go private!!

dam hate bloody doctors, thats terrible :hugs:
how long have you been trying now then?



> Thanks for caring ladies :hugs: :hugs: Oh and I've been told not to bother with opks or cbfm!! Bah... he said nothing proved they work!!!

he aint got a clue what he's talking about! 
as sperm banks use them to predict OV!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I know!! They are all bloody useless- and this is after changing surgeries!! There is no hope :dohh:

As far as statistics go with 92% of couples being pregnant within 12 months. it only goes up by 4% between 12 months and 36 months.. so why the hell do they make people wait so damn long!! I need to go on a donut diet!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Pixie :hugs:

Been trying since Sept when depo ran out.. but AF hadn't returned properly and not convinced I am ovulating as have never had a positive OPK or peak on monitor :( xxx


----------



## chicky160

oh tink thats rubbish! :nope: and my doc also told me to drop cbfm as she thinks its causing more anxiety :shrug: i get more anxious when i dont know whats going on! i love my cbfm, and didnt drop it, and honestly dont think you should either. such a shame u cant temp, is there no way at all tink :shrug: it might work and give you a better idea. if you could find a way then at least youll know if you are ovulating and if you arent they will help you xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

> Thanks Pixie
> 
> Been trying since Sept when depo ran out.. but AF hadn't returned properly and not convinced I am ovulating as have never had a positive OPK or peak on monitor xxx

me too am convinced am not ovulating but i am only on my 3rd cycle using CBFM and have not peaked yet so am hoping to peak this month as my donor is a 100 miles away lol!


----------



## chicky160

Pixie2982 said:


> Thanks Pixie
> 
> Been trying since Sept when depo ran out.. but AF hadn't returned properly and not convinced I am ovulating as have never had a positive OPK or peak on monitor xxx
> 
> me too am convinced am not ovulating but i am only on my 3rd cycle using CBFM and have not peaked yet so am hoping to peak this month as my donor is a 100 miles away lol!Click to expand...


you cant temp either pixie? :hugs:xx


----------



## Pixie2982

lol am temping too my chart is in my signature :) but its all over the place lol


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Even if I chart and take it in and show them they won't do anything until it has been 2 years unless something else crap comes up.

I did try temping but they were so varied because my sleep is sooooooooooooooooo rubbish I don't know if it would be beneficial or add to the worry.

Does anyone know if I pay for DH and I to have private test- U/S, ST etc... and the results mean we need treatment, will the NHS be able to pick it up from there?? eg if DH is like my friends husband and sperm count is so low they will never conceive naturally...(which I hope it's not) I can afford the tests, just not the cost of IVF! xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Or with DH should I buy an online one first??


----------



## Pixie2982

Pixie2982 said:


> lol am temping too my chart is in my signature :) but its all over the place lol

not sure how to get chart pic on signature either :) tried


----------



## chicky160

Pixie2982 said:


> lol am temping too my chart is in my signature :) but its all over the place lol



of course you blooming are!!! :dohh: what the hell is up with my brain today! :wacko: jeez i know now we have had this conversation. my apologies pixie :hugs:


----------



## Pixie2982

chicky160 said:


> Pixie2982 said:
> 
> 
> lol am temping too my chart is in my signature :) but its all over the place lol
> 
> 
> 
> of course you blooming are!!! :dohh: what the hell is up with my brain today! :wacko: jeez i know now we have had this conversation. my apologies pixie :hugs:Click to expand...

lol and I have changed it into Celsius but when i click on my chart from here its still in Fahrenheit so not sure what going on there either lol


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I have taken my temps the last 5 days as I thought I was pregnant... so I can put today's in and go from there... but we'll see.. prob won't help we're away next week!!


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Even if I chart and take it in and show them they won't do anything until it has been 2 years unless something else crap comes up.
> 
> I did try temping but they were so varied because my sleep is sooooooooooooooooo rubbish I don't know if it would be beneficial or add to the worry.
> 
> Does anyone know if I pay for DH and I to have private test- U/S, ST etc... and the results mean we need treatment, will the NHS be able to pick it up from there?? eg if DH is like my friends husband and sperm count is so low they will never conceive naturally...(which I hope it's not) I can afford the tests, just not the cost of IVF! xx


tink if you can prove you arent ovulating they will have to help, 
and yes a friend of mine, who by the way is married to an arab and sodding loaded! went to bupa for pre pregnancy check up, he came back with a low sperm count and was told they are eligible for nhs funding for ivf. so the nhs took over from there, she is 27 and he is 43, so because we live in bedfordshire they had four round of ivf for free, technically they state its 3 rounds but you get one frozen one too. unfortunately they havent worked out for her and she will be flying to dubai for a month as its cheaper, xxx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> I have taken my temps the last 5 days as I thought I was pregnant... so I can put today's in and go from there... but we'll see.. prob won't help we're away next week!!


i would tink its gotta be worth a try :shrug: im sure we will work it out between us :hugs: xxx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> I have taken my temps the last 5 days as I thought I was pregnant... so I can put today's in and go from there... but we'll see.. prob won't help we're away next week!!


aww good to see it tink :hugs: xxxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hahha... it'll prob still look like that at end of the week!! :D


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Apparently you still need a referral for tests even if you opt to go privately... is that right? Would a GP do that before the 2 years were up if thats what the regs are?? x


----------



## Pixie2982

argh, am going crazy trying to get my ov chart on signature for ages now as picture i mean, so frustrating lol


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Apparently you still need a referral for tests even if you opt to go privately... is that right? Would a GP do that before the 2 years were up if thats what the regs are?? x



tink il message her tonight and see what i can find out for u hun, i know shes already got private healthcare i dont know if that makes a difference, il see what i can find out hun xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Chicky I dunno how it all works really! Xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Thanks Chicky I dunno how it all works really! Xx

me neither but ive chatted with her loads about it so will see what she has to say, ive messaged her but shes notoriously bad at replying in a reasonable time lol as soon as i hear anything il message ya :hugs:xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks my lovely :hugs: xx


----------



## Briss

Chicky, cant believe our charts!! I can now stop charting and just check your chart for my temp :) bring on those BFPs :) what DPO you are going to start testing? 

Tink, so very sorry about AF, hoping this will be your month so you do not need to go back to your useless doctor. Have to say that my FS was not better, when I asked what I could do to improve my chances she just said "nothing", how helpful is that? I would definitely recommend temping, even if you cant pin point your O date you will still be able to figure out if are ovulating because there will be a definite change in overall temp before and after O. I know I am complaining all the time about my temps and adjustments but even though last couple of cycles I could not definitely say when I ovulated, at least I am 95% sure I ovulate.


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> Chicky, cant believe our charts!! I can now stop charting and just check your chart for my temp :) bring on those BFPs :) what DPO you are going to start testing?
> 
> Tink, so very sorry about AF, hoping this will be your month so you do not need to go back to your useless doctor. Have to say that my FS was not better, when I asked what I could do to improve my chances she just said "nothing", how helpful is that? I would definitely recommend temping, even if you cant pin point your O date you will still be able to figure out if are ovulating because there will be a definite change in overall temp before and after O. I know I am complaining all the time about my temps and adjustments but even though last couple of cycles I could not definitely say when I ovulated, at least I am 95% sure I ovulate.


lol i know!!! i told ya they were twins lets hope they keep going up! as for testing :haha: i started already lol couldnt help it hehe i always do :dohh: wish i had more willpower!!! bfns of course :flower: xx


----------



## smythdm

Tink - we are cycle buddies this go around; I'm at CD1 too :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Smythdm- that's cool. :) how long are your cycles typically? Mine have been 28,23,28,31. I think mostly with a 12 day lp.

Chicky- look at my chart already! LMAO I don't get it!! Xx


----------



## chicky160

smyth! :hi: how is everything!? glad to see you back :hugs:

tink, thats one hell of a line lol, so tell me, you dont sleep or do? wake up at different times?. xxx


----------



## garfie

Tink - Your chart is perfect :happydance: exactly what it should be, another chart to stalk.:winkwink:

Smyth - Hi nice to hear from you. Are you charting this month? You and Tink are cycle buddies. :happydance:

Mrs B - Can't wait to find out if :baby: is a boy/girl - I bet you can't either:haha:

Briss - You and Chicky are cycle twins - can't believe how similar your charts are :flower:

Chicky - How did the blood test go yesterday - hope your arm ain't to bruised, was is just bloods or did they let you have a chat too.

Pixie - Any change on your CBFM

AFM - Not a lot to report just waiting for Mid Wife letter (maybe today?) see ladies you still spend your time waiting even after your :bfp: aint that right Mrs B :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

morning :hugs: bloods went good it was with the nurse so no chat, i forgot my form which didnt go down well :dohh: as my appointment was 10:50 and they stop doing bloods at 11:30 i didnt have time to go home and get it before they stop doing them, she told me i was going to have to come back another day! lol, once i told her what they were for she was happy to do it anyway thank goodness :happydance: xxx


----------



## paula181

:wohoo: i got another high and the lines on the test are getting equal and i am getting more Ewcm.......eeeek im super excited that i may hopefully ovulate this week. 

How are you all?! 

Xx


----------



## chicky160

paula181 said:


> :wohoo: i got another high and the lines on the test are getting equal and i am getting more Ewcm.......eeeek im super excited that i may hopefully ovulate this week.
> 
> How are you all?!
> 
> Xx



Ooh Paula when my lines go lke that I usually get a peak within the next 2 days most of te time the day after eek fingers crossed!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Chicky... I don't know. I didn't sleep overly well either night and had been tossing and turning and hitting the duvet off and then pulling it on again :haha: I slept naked the first night (so if anything that temp should have been lower), but then last night I went to bed later :shrug: so no idea!! Can't wait to see what happens with it!

Mrs B- I have no idea if it's a boy or girl.. lol I am rubbish at these things.

Garfie- how annoying! Hope you're wait isn't too much longer! 

Paula- I hope you "peak" soon!

I am really going to miss being able to write these messages on my computer next week!! 
xx


----------



## Pixie2982

Tink your chart looks fine as it only been 2 days :haha:
mine is the worst chart ever lol

garfie, another high will do OPK in bout 2 hours then later before i go work!


----------



## Pixie2982

Whats better to use??

CB digi OPK or cheapies with lines??

because the more i read on here the lines get deeper and deeper but they just confuse me lol :haha:
I have the digi ones but its one of 2 settings lol


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Pixie I used the CBFM and cheapies...my lines haven't been getting all that dark tbh so don't think the digitals would work for me, whereas I can see fading in and out on cheapies.

:haha: :haha: if my chart keeps on like this we'll never even notice a dip!!!! 

How is everyone? Chicky/Briss how is testing going??

Smyth- are you charting/using cbfm this month? How long are your cycles normally? xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I've already stalked all your charts :ninja:

Tinker - My charts often looked like that and as they progressed you could see the dip so don't worry :flower:

Pixie - I also used cheapies (as spending so much money on CBFM sticks) once you get a positive you will know (and you could always put it up here for us to look at :haha:)

Paula - How are you - got a PEAK yet?:flower:

Smyth - How are you feeling today are you not temping?

Chicky - When do you get your results of the blood test hun :hugs:

Briss - Is temperature taking getting easier for you? - I hope so it became second nature to me :haha:

AFM - Still waiting to hear from MidWife (hope she hasn't forgotten me) :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## paula181

:nope: no peak another high :( I got a positive opk last night so I haven't got a clue what's goin on :wacko:
xx


----------



## garfie

Maybe you just had a short surge hun - I had them one min positive and the next negative. Hope you are still :sex::sex::sex: to catch that little eggy :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## smythdm

Hi ladies :)

My cycles prior to the MC were 26 days - super short with a possible luteal phase issue. I have never really committed to temping, but I may do so for this cycle because last cycle the CBFM did NOT work, and the OPKs indicated LH surge, but I'm pretty sure that I didn't ovulate (I usually feel it). 

I am planning on using CBFM this month, as well as OPKs and the SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan). I'll probably dig out my thermometer and see if I can temp just to be sure I ovulated. 

Tink - I can't believe that we're only on CD3, this is taking forever already. How long are your cycles usually?

Garfie - The waiting to hear is the HARDEST/WORST part - hope the time passes quickly. 

I went for some additional blood testing yesterday (AMH, FSH, progesterone, estrogen, beta) and I have a ultrasound/sonogram tomorrow to make sure nothing is generally wrong with my uterus. At least I can do something, but I just feel like its taking forEVER.


----------



## smythdm

Pixie2982 said:


> Whats better to use??
> 
> CB digi OPK or cheapies with lines??
> 
> because the more i read on here the lines get deeper and deeper but they just confuse me lol :haha:
> I have the digi ones but its one of 2 settings lol

I absolutely think that cheapies are the best because they indicate strength and you can compare them and they are cheap so you can use lots without feeling guilty.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I know this is really slow :(

Um they vary 28 days, then 23 days, then 28 again and then 31! So no idea!! Xx


----------



## felix555

hi ladies :) 

i am on my first cycle of using the CBFM. i am on CD17 and i have been getting high readings from day 6. today on CD17 i got my first peak.

i did a CB ovulation test today and it was negative. 

do you think i will get a positive on the ovulation test tomorrow?

and ... do you only ever get 2 peak days with the CBFM? 

am i right in thinking i will ovulate in 2 days time? ie. i got a peak CD17 and will probably tomorrow at CD18 and then ovulate CD19?


----------



## Briss

morning ladies, hope everyone is well

Felix, congrats on your PEAK, you can now stop POAS as it will automatically give you your second PEAK followed by a HIGH and then LOW. if you are not temping it is really hard to say when you O, it can be your first or your second peak. not sure about the following high, from what I gather most people O on their second peak.

Chicky, how's testing going? I will start (if I can hold myself from POAS) testing on Sunday. I have to go abroad for a few days on Monday so obviously cant go without POAS. I just got 50 OPK (for next cycle) and 30 pregnancy tests, let POAS begin :)

am off to my GP, want to ask to refer me to a gynecologist to investigate why after lap I ovulate so early and have short cycles. Also still not sure what's going on with my stitches that are supposed to be dissolvable, I still have pieces of thread sticking out. Love my temps though - definitely ovulated!


----------



## chicky160

Hi everyone :flower:

Well believe it or not ive stopped poas! I can't quite believe it myself but soooooo fed up of seeing bfn's :shrug: so il see what temps do and test now if af doesn't arrive which I'm pretty sure it will now judging on temps :shrug: can't quite believe how sensible I'm being:shrug: lol. 

Hi felix as Briss said its hard to tell without temps. Congrats on the peak thou! I usually ov second peak but last month it was first! So I'd bd every other high and both peaks just to be sure :happydance: 

Ooh and had a meltdown yesterday! Lost my cbfm! Lol. I know I don't need it to be poas at this point but I am so bloody ditzy!! It's ok thou, I've found it again lol. Bein too tidy while dh was off fishing and put it where it should be for a change :dohh: 

Love you all! Chicky xx


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Felix - Great to see you got your PEAK :happydance: do you not temp? as that is the only way to see when you O.

Briss - Have you been adjusting your temps if needed, yes I agree you can def see that you have O and so far an 11 day LP is okay too! Have your cycles changed drastically is that why you are going to see a gynae?:flower:

Chicky - Where are you hiding?:hugs:

Pixie - What's happening with you?

Mrs B - Good luck for your scan 6 June - lets hope you finally get to see boy/girl. Just out of interest did you do the cabbage predictor test? - I have and it came up a gorgeous purple (girl) colour for me. So got one of my lads to do it and it came up a lovely red colour for him phew! 

AFM - A bit of a headache today and feeling slight nausea oh and still waiting for the Mid Wife to get in touch :growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Chicky, I can totally understand about POAS. I stopped that a while ago when I noticed that I basically cry every time I see BFN but despite that I still secretly hope that the tests are wrong and so get yet another disappointment when AF arrives and have another cry. I do far lass crying when I do not test... but as my business trip next week will likely involve a lot of social drinking, am definitely testing on Sunday as need to know whether I can drink alcohol or (hopefully!) not

Garfie, yes I now adjust my temps, thanks ladies so much for explaining how it works! My cycles seemed to get much shorter after the lap from 26-28 days to 22 and O moved from CD13-14 to CD 9-10, Just been to GP actually but she thought it's better if I go to FS where I had the lap and talk to them.


----------



## Pixie2982

hey girlies 
sorry been enjoying the british weather for once lol

felix - well done one your peak :) and how come you are not temping??

garfie - not a lot really lol still getting highs and my temps are all over the place still

what do you all mean RE. adjusting temps??

AFM: went docs yesterday for smear and to get a blood test letter now got docs on mon for blood test as didnt want to wait 4 hours at hospital so made an appointment to have it done, and still getting negatives on OPK's

oh and what does everone think of having an night out whilst TTCing 

:dust:


----------



## Mrs.B.

garfie said:


> Mrs B - Good luck for your scan 6 June - lets hope you finally get to see boy/girl. Just out of interest did you do the cabbage predictor test? - I have and it came up a gorgeous purple (girl) colour for me. So got one of my lads to do it and it came up a lovely red colour for him phew!
> X

Hiya, Thank you :)

No I didnt do it as I read it was best done before 10 weeks and I was well past that when I heard of it. 

I'm getting impatient now! I just want to know the gender!! x


----------



## chicky160

So 10dpo and bang on time Im spotting again :cry: I cannot wait to get blood results, af isn't due for another 5 days :shrug: that's it I'm having that pimms!!! :winkwink: x


----------



## garfie

Chicky - Aw hun but you know the score not out until full flow (maybe implantation:thumbup:)

When can you get your results can you not phone for them?

Grab the pimms - after all I was convinced I was out and grabbed a bottle of wine :blush:

Mrs B - I bet you do this little one is sure keeping you hanging:winkwink: hope you have got over your m/s now.:hugs:

Pixie - Do you take your temps at the same time including a weekend? - if not you may need to readjust your temps for them to be more accurate.:flower:

Briss - Do you have to be referred for FS or can you just walk in? - hope you get your answers soon:hugs:

AFM - After spending most of the day on the phone chasing around 2 hospitals to find out who my MW is. I find out she is on holiday :dohh: but she will phone me back on Monday first thing to arrange a booking appointment and an early scan.:happydance:

Although the womanI spoke to seemed more concerned about booking the 12w nuchal scan so I guess this is where the fun begins:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Garfie I've grabbed it and it is goooooood!!!! :happydance: I'm not sure when I can get results as dr told me to go in and have a proper appointment with her to get them as I won't understand what they mean :shrug: so it's officially the 12th June xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

yes I temp everyday @ 1 pm as i work until midnight so don't get to sleep until bout 4 lol


----------



## felix555

thanks so much for the replies ladies! :)

yes i temp .... my chart is here: 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b2ece

i have JUST done a clearblue ovulation test and it had a smiley so i am guessing i will O tomorrow.

i must say i didn't think it would get it right the first month but it seems spot on happy with that :happydance:

good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Pixie2982

felix555 said:


> thanks so much for the replies ladies! :)
> 
> yes i temp .... my chart is here:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b2ece
> 
> i have JUST done a clearblue ovulation test and it had a smiley so i am guessing i will O tomorrow.
> 
> i must say i didn't think it would get it right the first month but it seems spot on happy with that :happydance:
> 
> good luck to everyone :)


lucky you on first month on my 3rd cycle and haven't hit peak yet am only on CD16 and had 3 days of high so hoping to peak mid next week as working non stop now until sunday and can't travel so really could do with staying high until then :)

:dust:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I don't get what my chart is supposed to be doing! Lol. Those two high temps last 2 days were taken earlier but when I adjusted them they got hotter so left them as actually had solid sleep! Xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> I don't get what my chart is supposed to be doing! Lol. Those two high temps last 2 days were taken earlier but when I adjusted them they got hotter so left them as actually had solid sleep! Xx



Don't worry tink it looks good to me! And yay for the good sleeps!! :wohoo: xxx


----------



## garfie

Chicky - Hows the spotting going hun:flower:

Tink - I agree those temps look fine to me - are you making a note of what they would have been if you adjusted (I always did that in the note section).

Felix - If you want us ladies to stalk your chart it might be easier if you put it in your signature in picture format - so much easier to see at a glance but of course it is up to you hun :winkwink:

Pixie - Hope you get your PEAK next week by about my 3rd cycle my CBFM had got to know me (just looked at old charts :haha:). How are you getting on with your OPK?

Briss - Are you still managing not to POAS :winkwink:

AFM - Had some terrible cramping last night was really worried, but think it was because I got cross yesterday with stupid MW - seems to have calmed down today so fingers crossed all is still okay :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

about temping, I usually wait until thermometer is done beeping and then take it out and check my temp but this morning I noticed (by accident) that after my silly thermometer was beeping my temp continued claiming up until about 20 seconds after it stopped beeping. So basically if I'd taken it out immediately after it stopped beeping I would get 36.6, but my actual temp was 36.8 - quite a difference!

I checked instructions and it say that thermometer is supposed to start beeping after temp stopped claiming up, does this mean my thermometer is not working properly? Confusing... just in case, I bought a new thermometer but I can only start using it next cycle

Garfie, it is not easy not to POAS but I am sort of sure I will be disappointed if I do POAS now :( at the moment I am at a stage where I keep touching my tummy and secretly hope I am pregnant while at the same time ignoring AF's symptoms (which are unfortunately here since yesterday) The second best thing would be not to get AF until CD26 (which is my normal cycle).


----------



## Briss

I did not even get to POAS this cycle, just been to the loo and noticed a bit of spotting - I am definitely out! I do not usually spot so it means AF is here (matter of hours now), on CD22 again!!! Bloody lap, it ruined my cycle :( if I was not at work I would be crying now. 

will have to call FS next as soon as I return from my business trip, I feel like killing her to be honest. she has not helped a bit, only made things worse for us


----------



## garfie

Briss - Hope its not the :witch: for you - could it be implantation bleeding hun if you don't usually spot (I never had it) but your temps still look good so fingers crossed :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Briss do u normally get a temp rise before period? X


----------



## garfie

Briss - How's the spotting going - stopped I hope : agree with Chicky most of us get a dip before the :witch:flower:

AFM - Got my sons friend over for tea so had a barbie seemed strange not having a glass of wine :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Briss - How's the spotting going - stopped I hope : agree with Chicky most of us get a dip before the :witch:flower:
> 
> AFM - Got my sons friend over for tea so had a barbie seemed strange not having a glass of wine :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Ooh we are having a barbie too! And more pimms! Sorry but it's there so I gotta drink it ;) il have one for you garfie xxx


----------



## garfie

:haha: best be a large one then chicky :winkwink:

Our barbie is finished now the boys are on xbox 360 shooting each other :wacko:

Enjoy:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> :haha: best be a large one then chicky :winkwink:
> 
> Our barbie is finished now the boys are on xbox 360 shooting each other :wacko:
> 
> Enjoy:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

You too gun enjoy ur weekend and all the sunshine!! :hugs: x


----------



## Briss

it is depressing how I now have to divide my history into before and after the lap... well, before the lap I used to have a drop in temp right before AF (basically if my temp dropped in the morning I would get AF in the afternoon). After the lap, my temp does not drop until CD3. it's very wrong... BTW the spotting is still there sorry for TMI but it's brownish. 

It's so fine outside, am stuck in the office for at least another hour or so and have 6 am flight on Monday


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> it is depressing how I now have to divide my history into before and after the lap... well, before the lap I used to have a drop in temp right before AF (basically if my temp dropped in the morning I would get AF in the afternoon). After the lap, my temp does not drop until CD3. it's very wrong... BTW the spotting is still there sorry for TMI but it's brownish.
> 
> It's so fine outside, am stuck in the office for at least another hour or so and have 6 am flight on Monday



Oh that sucks you are still at work :( Hun I don't want to get your hopes up but I have a feeling it isn't af. :shrug: but if that's what temps have been doing then I guess we have to wait and see. I have everything crossed that it'll be a positive outcome for you sweetie xxx


----------



## garfie

Briss - I second what Chicky says :happydance: lets see what temps do over next couple of days PMA Briss No :witch: allowed!:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

hey girlies just a quick question 

I am planning a night out tomorrow night and am trying to figure out if it would be ok to have a drink whilst trying to conceive, was just wondering everyones thoughts on this particular subject as it seems that me and GF have completely different views on this 

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Pixie I personally drink until 0 and then stop- but don't really see a problem with having some after- just wouldn't drink to excess.

Well CD6 om cbfm and it's not asking for a stick for first time ever!! Bit disappointed esp as my cycle lengths vary!! X


----------



## chicky160

Pixie2982 said:


> hey girlies just a quick question
> 
> I am planning a night out tomorrow night and am trying to figure out if it would be ok to have a drink whilst trying to conceive, was just wondering everyones thoughts on this particular subject as it seems that me and GF have completely different views on this
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :dust:


Hi pixie well a lot of women won't for various reasons but I think it's fine :shrug: gosh everyone needs to blow off a little steam and let their hair down once in a while! I wouldn't go crazy but a couple won't hurt :) x


----------



## garfie

Tink - Maybe it will ask for one on CD9 (especially if cycles are longer) just think will save you some money :happydance:

Pixie - How did your night out go? I also used to drink ssshhhesssh the month I got pg I had drunk a bottle of wine (as I thought I was out and was having a major strop :blush:)

Briss - Hows the spotting going, is your temp still up - I know you don't think at the mo but I think a lap is a good thing (I had one before I conceived my eldest) it was to clear away endo I didn't know about temp taking, OPKs :haha:

Chicky - Hope your head is not to sore (after your pimms), how's your spotting going?:hugs:

Paula - What's happening with you?:flower:

Mrs B - I put on some shorts (that fitted a few weeks ago) and when I bent down I popped the button much to the boys delight.:haha: Your bump is beautiful.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

pixie, I agree a couple of drinks is fine, I have been TTC over 2 years now it is not possible not to have an occasional drink from time to time. I always have a drink on CD1-2 

Garfie, lap in general is a good thing particularly for removing endo and it does help conceive. It's just in my case I was fine before the lap, there was no need for it they did not do anything but how come I suddenly have such short cycles. it's just not right. Did you have problems with your cycle after your lap?

AFM, still spotting :( (not happy as I've never spotted before period) and temp has gone down to pre-O level, I am pretty sure I am out but just hope AF will arrive a few days later so I get a sort of normal-ish length cycle.


----------



## paula181

*Hi all how are you 

I am still getting highs but the lines are definitely almost equal in colour now so fx'd I get a peak in the next day or too!!

I have got to stock up on more sticks and opks as my stock has gone or nearly gone  I have Poas issues 

Hope your all enjoying the sunshine 
xx*


----------



## Mrs.B.

Pixie2982 said:


> hey girlies just a quick question
> 
> I am planning a night out tomorrow night and am trying to figure out if it would be ok to have a drink whilst trying to conceive, was just wondering everyones thoughts on this particular subject as it seems that me and GF have completely different views on this
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

personally I tried not to but didnt stop myself having a small one if thats what I wanted. 

I had a small glass of wine on 26th January, its made my chest rash up all red, never had that before, on the 28th I found out I was pregnant! Thought it was quite funny how it effected me like that!



garfie said:


> Mrs B - I put on some shorts (that fitted a few weeks ago) and when I bent down I popped the button much to the boys delight.:haha: Your bump is beautiful.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank you :) I really think its popped out a lot this week. You'll have one before you know it xx


----------



## paula181

https://i1124.photobucket.com/albums/l567/paulaAlan/mee/2012-05-26094900.jpg


----------



## paula181

I think it's almost there, that's the darkest the green one has ever been :dance:

Xx


----------



## chicky160

Ooh Paula that is soooo close! :happydance: tonight or tomorrow am should be a positive!!! 

Briss sorry about the temp drop it's not over yet Hun :hugs: 

Garfie head was fine I only had one when I remembered I had a viewing on my house this afternoon so had to get the scrubby gloves on! Lol. X


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies,

hope your all well. im doing well , keeping my eye on the thread just not on as often. good luck to you all.

h xx

ps pixie the cycle i got my BFP i had red wine every night after O. a small glass, and i had not drank for amost a year prior to that


----------



## chicky160

Ahh happy good to hear from you! :hugs: you're an eggplant! Is that the same as an aubergine? :shrug: xx


----------



## happyh29

lol yup its amercian for aubergine. xx


----------



## Pixie2982

night out went well just went to the O2 for dinner had half a jug of purple rain (cocktail)

but was in about 11 coz we was both sooo tired from working and lack of sleep as was so hot last nite lol

CM getting watery too which is hopefully a very good sign for me to peak this week woo hoo

:hugs:


----------



## garfie

Pixie - Glad you had a good time hun and here's hoping your PEAK comes this week :flower:

Paula - Those OPKS are looking good hun can def see the progression, don't worry about being a POAS most of us in this group can't resist either :haha:

Happy - Wow great to hear from you hope you are keeping well :flower:

Chicky - How did the house viewing go - I remember our move last year was a nightmare I swear some people just came round to have a nosey :winkwink:

Briss - How are your temps today - shot up I hope.(mine dropped to the cover line and then went sky high) :hugs:

Mrs B - Still stalking your journal - mmm those cheesecakes look delicious :happydance:

AFM - Usually I can feed the dogs, cat, kids, hubby in the morning but now they are all in the back of the queue I have to feed myself first I am like a zombie and can't function without my breakfast (so weird to me) :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Hey garfie viewing was fine I think I was at work, I'm sure they were just being nosy they did say much like everyone else "what a beautiful house how has it not sold?!" :shrug: they were very young too so without meaning to sound horrible I can't imagine for one minute they can afford it. I am soooooo ready to move. Lol x


----------



## paula181

*Haha I am terrible, its an addiction best kept from the other half 

OPK was negative again today, my body is playing tricks on me. And I have ran out of clearblue sticks  I have a headache thats progressing and I had one last time I ovulated so we shall see 
Something different I have noticed is that my legs are really achy for some reason 

Only time will tell aye 

How are we all today, all enjoying the sunshine? *


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hope temps are still continuing to rise for you Briss :hugs:

Lol Garfie!! Funny about being a zombie until you've been fed :haha:

Paula- what a nightmare! Hope you O soon :hugs:

Chicky good luck with selling the house hun! How long has it been on for? 

Afm: I'm on holiday!! Waiting for af to stop, and expecting an early O as opk lines are getting more definite. Wish cbfm started at cd6 as my cycles have varied between 23 and 31 days and I have never O'd after the sticks have finished (to my knowledge!) Xx


----------



## chicky160

Fxd for catching that eggy Paula! :happydance:

Tink I wondered where you'd got to! Opks getting darker already! Wow. Hope af stops soon for u hun :hugs: and house has been on the market for 2 yrs!!! We inherited it when my wonderful mil passed away. Dh was born here so selling Is bittersweet. We would love to stay and raise a family here but is very very old and such hard work. People dream of living in a house like this but I dream of strait walls and plastic easy to clean windows! And a little teeny weeny garden that doesn't take a whole weekend to mow! Lol. X


----------



## Briss

garfie, I remember how your temp went disappointedly down but then back up again and you got your BFP! happy times :) unfortunately it did not happen to me, temp stayed down this morning and brown spotting turned red, so I guess it's official now - I am on CD1 :( I tested yesterday and it was BFN as expected, cried all of yesterday then gave myself a little motivational speech so am kind of feeling ok today, bring on the next cycle.

Tink, if the line is getting darker I would start BD despite your period, at least every other day cos it looks like O is not that far now. BTW sorry if TMI I was conceived on the last day of my mum's period

I have a question, I did not get to press m button on my CBFM this morning as woke up quite late for that and am going to be away until Thursday, I wonder is it OK if i press m button on Thursday morning? and for which day: 4 or 5?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaahh Chicky I see your problem. Could you hold out until the market is a bit better? I understand why you want to move tho!!

Hee hee thanks Briss- we will its getting lighter now :) sorry to hear af got you- hopefully this cycle will be yours :hugs:

If yesterday was first day with red flow I would set it as day 3 tomorrow. Xx

I want to use my silly cbfm!!! Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaahh I misread your message!! Sorry.. You could do it for cd5 on Thurs if you don't think it will affect you catching o- which it shouldn't at all if today is cd1. I've bought mine on holiday with me- but hoping I don't need it when staying at a friend's in August\Sept!! Xx


----------



## Briss

tinkerbellsie said:


> Aaahh I misread your message!! Sorry.. You could do it for cd5 on Thurs if you don't think it will affect you catching o- which it shouldn't at all if today is cd1. I've bought mine on holiday with me- but hoping I don't need it when staying at a friend's in August\Sept!! Xx

I usually take my CBFM with me when I go away but it wont ask me to POAS until CD6 so I guess I can leave it until I return. Besides I set it up at 9 am (London time) but I will be abroad 2 hours ahead and at 11 am I be either on a plane (seating next to my boss) or at a meeting with a bunch of bankers - does not seem like a good time to set up my CBFM :haha:


----------



## chicky160

Briss I agree with tink just hold down the button till it flashes 5 :hugs:
And tink I wish, but dh brother wants it gone :shrug:

Afm af due tomorrow and I feel rough! Sore throat, chesty, starting to cough and a runny nose :cry: damn you summer cold! I know you're coming xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

hey girls

am a little bit drunk,
i no i shoulnt drink but my auntie died this morning and my mum said i shouldnt drink,
i was quite close to her and really am gonna miss her so much and i know i shouldnt drink as am trying TTC

:hugs:


:dust:


----------



## garfie

Aw hun sorry about your aunty - it's hard when you lose someone close. 

Remember the good times it will help and talk about her lots we don't mind.

I'm sure the ladies on here will be along soon to offer their support.

Take care and be kind to yourself.

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Oh pixie :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss hun. It's awful to lose someone you love. Thinking of you hunny :hugs: xxx


----------



## chicky160

Afm I'm one poorly girl, I have a cold that isn't really a cold, im sure it will be now I've mentioned it! A cough which isn't really a cough more one minute I'm asleep the next choking and can't catch my breath! Nearly gave my poor dh a heart attack in the night! And generally feel rubbish in every way, spent the day shopping yesterday, cried because I couldn't find anything because I'm fat! :haha: you know how it goes, then cried watching soccer aid, then cried just because I could, total meltdown day!! :shrug: jeez I have gotta get my self together!! Feeling much more optimistic today, I'm definately giving the cbfm a skip this cycle I may still temp but not every day, just feel as il be away around peak time anyway it a good excuse to have a break. Don't worry il still be here, gosh it's going to be weird not knowing what's going on in there! :haha: xx


----------



## garfie

Aw Chicky - poor you hun :flower:

Where is your temp today?, crying (sounds hormonal to me) when do you get your blood test back they will surely be done by now.:shrug:

Sorry you had such a crappy day yesterday as the saying goes things can only get better :happydance:

What are you taking for your sort of cold and cough - I always find cool boiled lemonade helps me (worth a try?) of course you might be taking lemsips or beechams (I don't usually take anything I try natural remedies first I refuse to pay the prices for me, for the rest of the family I will cos hubby turns into such a baby :haha:)

AFM - Still waiting for the MW to call - hope it is today and they don't leave me hanging :growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww Pixie I am so sorry to hear your news. I also think its perfectly ok to drink a fair bit on an odd occasion. Loads of people do it who aren't trying so don't know.

Aah Chicky :( I hate days like that! I was just thinking this morning your graph was looking positive? Do temps just need to stay above that line? Sorry am dense! Hope you're non-cold/cough clears soon.

Hope you hear today Garfie.

Afm: Cd 8 it asked for a stick and its low!! :d usually get highs from the start- hope this is a more &#8220;normal&#8220; cycle!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: all round xx


----------



## chicky160

Ooh tink that low is good! Let's hope this is a normal cycle for you Hun! :happydance:

Garfie I'm not too keen on meds either, I have taken some berocca to perk me up a bit. Never heard of boiled lemonade thou what does that do? And I didn't bother putting my temp in today as its way off I've been awake most of the night and since 5am but didn't take temp till 7. As I didn't get 3 hrs sleep im discarding it plus af is almost here, spotting is heavier so either tonight or tomorrow will be full flow xx


----------



## Briss

pixie I'm so sorry for your loss, I know what you are feeling - losing a loved one is really tough and will be for some time, If you feel you need to have a drink or feel like crying, let it out, we are here for you if you need to talk

Chicky, I pray AF stays away! 

AFM, could not temp today had to wake up at 3.30 to get to the airport and could not sleep at all so no point temping. Am at a hotel pretending I am too busy working :) I am hoping for a normal cycle. I would know on CD6, if I get a low that would mean I have a chance, if a HIGH again - I will get so disappointed I may even break my beloved CBFM


----------



## chicky160

Briss enjoy your trip, try and make the most of not having to temp! Might relax you a little :hugs: 


Afm the :witch: is officially here, so I'm not using my monitor this cycle but don't really want to reset it in July when I do use it again. Should I set tomorrow or today as cd1? X


----------



## Pixie2982

thanks girls 
we are going to carry on TTCing

as no point in stopping when we have been trying for 3 months 
bit confused about my chart though as i put in my temp and it says i am 3dpo but i havent hit peak yet and digi sticks still round circle!
but I did change it to a bit lower so the chart stays how it is 

:hugs:


----------



## felix555

hi ladies just wanted to report back and thank everyone for all the help!

i got my 2 peaks, high and then all been lows after that so far. the CBFM was spot on because i also temp and did the CB digi ovulation tests 

i am now 4dpo and trying to resist the urge to already test :laugh2:

just out of interest and nosiness 

how did your first cycle using the CBFM differ from the months after? 

just wondering how next month (although hopefully not!) will play out


----------



## chicky160

felix555 said:


> hi ladies just wanted to report back and thank everyone for all the help!
> 
> i got my 2 peaks, high and then all been lows after that so far. the CBFM was spot on because i also temp and did the CB digi ovulation tests
> 
> i am now 4dpo and trying to resist the urge to already test :laugh2:
> 
> just out of interest and nosiness
> 
> how did your first cycle using the CBFM differ from the months after?
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering how next month (although hopefully not!) will play out



Hey felix yay for those peaks!! So 2nd month it'll ask to test later, you may well peak the same days but second month for me was I think 4/5 days later, 3rd cycle was 2/3 days before my first so I tend to jump around a bit but without my little friend would never have known! it's brilliant you had them first cycle :happydance: xx


----------



## felix555

yes must say i didn't have high hopes so i was very pleased!

well i have now established i nearly always O on day 18 so it should be the same month.

i did as you ladies suggested and started feeding it used sticks, no point wasting them if it's just programmed to do what it's going to do


----------



## garfie

Felix - So glad your CBFM is doing what you want it too - :happydance: for the PEAKS. Felix we don't mind when you test although 4DPO is very early :haha:

Pixie - Glad you are continuing TTC - Did you have a temp spike to suggest O, I don't remember seeing one on your chart hun :shrug:

Chicky - I would turn the monitor on as it has got used to your cycles (otherwise you may have to do a hard reset) So sorry the :witch: got you hun :flower: Did you try the lemonade it's whats in it that makes you feel better and helps sooth a sore throat. Hope you are feeling better today :happydance:

Tink - Lets hope this a more normal cycle for you :happydance: did you have bloods taken I can't remember?:dohh:

Briss - Hope you are enjoying your business trip and its not to stuffy!:winkwink:

AFM - :growlmad: no call from the M/W yesterday! I also had brown spotting throughout the day (hope it was just break through bleeding) as when I checked calendar it was the time the :witch: would have been due. I was still very worried though and was waiting for it to turn red :cry: It hasn't as yet so hopefully it won't, keep your fingers crossed ladies.

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Morning garfie Try not to worry about the spotting Hun I'm sure everything is fine, mrs b spotted quite frequently remember? :hugs: an how frustrating is that midwife of yours! Can't you call her to give her a little nudge? :shrug: xxx

Afm the :witch: is here with a vengeance!!! Sorry if this is tmi but how can you lose soooo much blood and still be alive!!! :haha: jeez, and garfie I pushed the m button like you said as I really don't want to have to reset it, what would you guys suggest about sticks? I'm really not wanting to waste them as il be away possibly on peak days and if I am I know il be gutted to see that egg and not able to do anything about it so should I feed it old ones or just ignore it, turn it on as normal but not feed it anything? Xxx

Love chicky xxx


----------



## garfie

Just a quick update ladies

I finally got in touch with an out of town MW (still not able to contact any locally):cry:

Anyway she called me back within 5 mins and has arranged a scan at a hospital for me for tomorrow.:happydance: She is disgusted that no one has been in touch especially ahem considering my age :haha: and previous m/c.

Look like the ball is rolling now - still spotting brown trying to stay relaxed keep your fingers crossed for me.

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Just a quick update ladies
> 
> I finally got in touch with an out of town MW (still not able to contact any locally):cry:
> 
> Anyway she called me back within 5 mins and has arranged a scan at a hospital for me for tomorrow.:happydance: She is disgusted that no one has been in touch especially ahem considering my age :haha: and previous m/c.
> 
> Look like the ball is rolling now - still spotting brown trying to stay relaxed keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


So happy they are sorting you out garfie good luck tomorrow let us know how it goes Hun! :happydance: you get to see your bean on a telly :happydance: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi Ladies

Yay for peaks Felix.

Good luck continuing ttc Pixie :hugs:

Aww Chicky I know how you feel, I'm on day 9 of it!! I'd turn it on in time frame every day but not feed it-yeah :) so it still counts the days.

Garfie- I'm glad you got a scan sorted! And tomorrow!! How exciting! Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Afm lh line faded so assume hormones are fluctuating! Hope ovulation isn't too near as I am still bleeding. Oestrogen line is beginning to fade on sticks though so looks like going in right direction. 

Garfie- had bloods Fri, they said they'll be back by next Fri but tempted to phone now and see anyway!!! Haha xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Well not sure why they told me to wait til Friday- they're back....

Bloods are "normal- within acceptable limits, no action necessary". So no help for over another year!! We're going to have private testing (esp other half sperm) and check no other problems. So need to get print out of exact figures, but as away all week can't until next Weds :( Xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Well not sure why they told me to wait til Friday- they're back....
> 
> Bloods are "normal- within acceptable limits, no action necessary". So no help for over another year!! We're going to have private testing (esp other half sperm) and check no other problems. So need to get print out of exact figures, but as away all week can't until next Weds :( Xx


Oh tink I think you definately need to look into private testing and it'll give you more answers. I'm delighted they came back normal! But sad you'd have to wait so long for help :( onwards and upwards! Get those tests booked and you'll have that bfp in no time :) xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Chicky!! Were your cd3 results normal?

I just feel guilty spending the money already when they don't think there is a problem :cry: just feel meh and got told on other forum I was lucky to get those tests as not been trying that long :(


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Thanks Chicky!! Were your cd3 results normal?
> 
> I just feel guilty spending the money already when they don't think there is a problem :cry: just feel meh and got told on other forum I was lucky to get those tests as not been trying that long :(


I have no idea tink as im getting them when I go to see her next which is the 12th June. I can ring in for them If I want but she said she would rather see me to explain properly as I wont understand, and then we can discuss what if anything happens next. Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh ok. I don't know how you're not ringing in lol. I wouldn't be able to stop myself!! :haha: they'll prob be able to tell you if things normal or what's not and get more details and what next at appointment. Docs ringing me thurs to tell me breakdown xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Oh ok. I don't know how you're not ringing in lol. I wouldn't be able to stop myself!! :haha: they'll prob be able to tell you if things normal or what's not and get more details and what next at appointment. Docs ringing me thurs to tell me breakdown xx



Do you know what tink I honestly haven't really thought about it, it was just to see if I ovulated on a chemical level so cd3 and cd20 and to check my thyroid! As I know I ovulate already I just assumed they would come back normal so that's why I haven't bothered :shrug: that's it, I'm ringing in the morning :haha: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol aww sorry chicky :hugs: shouldn't have made you think about it :( xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Lol aww sorry chicky :hugs: shouldn't have made you think about it :( xx


Haha don't worry about it hun lol. I was just waiting because I was told to! Lol. Il ring and see what they say :happydance: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

In which case- lots of luck!! :hugs: let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> In which case- lots of luck!! :hugs: let us know how you get on xxx


Thanks and will do sweet cheeks :winkwink: x


----------



## tay_913

I am on my 2nd month of the CBEFM and just noticed this thread after joining a couple days ago. The 1st month I got all highs from day 6-day 25 when it stopped asking for sticks. This month I had a peak on CD10 and CD11, it went straight from low to peak. I was super excited jumping up and down. I'm currently in the waiting period now and dying to know if it finally worked this time after 2+ years of trying.


----------



## laa dee dah

I am using the CBEFM, this is my first month and I started testing on day 6 of my cycle. I am currently on day 27 and awaiting either AF or a BFP in a week or so. I am wondering how hopeful I can be on a first cycle and also 9 days of high fertility with no peak. :(
Anyone else had this and still got lucky?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Welcome ladies!

Lots of luck and :dust: Tay

It is very common to not get a peak first cycle Laa and I do know of people who have got their bfp with no peak- luck and :dust:

Lots of luck for Garfie and Chicky today :hugs:
Afm: CD10- high on monitor. I am so excited this cycle may actually give me a peak!!!! Xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Welcome ladies!
> 
> Lots of luck and :dust: Tay
> 
> It is very common to not get a peak first cycle Laa and I do know of people who have got their bfp with no peak- luck and :dust:
> 
> Lots of luck for Garfie and Chicky today :hugs:
> Afm: CD10- high on monitor. I am so excited this cycle may actually give me a peak!!!! Xx



Tink! Eeek! I can't wait for you to get them either! :happydance:

Welcome new ladies! :flower: what tink said! Good luck to you both! Let's get some more bfp's! :happydance: xxx


----------



## garfie

Just dropped by to say :hi: to the new ladies and lots of :dust::dust::dust: for everyone, a more supportive bunch of ladies you couldn't wish to meet :happydance:

Chicky - Hope your bloods come back all okay - I can't believ you waited this long to find out :haha:

Tink - Wouldn't that be great for you to get a PEAK nothing better than seeing that little eggy :happydance:

I'm getting more anxious now my scan is at 11.00am so not to long to wait.(but a bit more worried as spotting went from brown to pinky last night).

Originally I thought I was going to have to go by myself to the scan (on a bus ride over an hour away - with a full bladder :blush:) as hubby works shifts and they have a lot on. 

Once I told my MIL she phoned his boss and told him hubby needs to take me :happydance: (His boss is his dad):haha:

Hope you have a nice day ladies.

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Big hugs garfie you'll be fine I just know it :). 

And I can't believe I waited so long either! I just haven't thought about it really, I have called but got told by some stroppy old scrote I have to call back after 2 pm. :shrug: 

Let us know how it goes hunny :) xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Chicky the receptionists at my docs are like that too :haha:

Can't wait to hear from you Garfie hope it all went well :d xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.

I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-

1. Early miscarriage
2. Ectopic
3. To early to see (baby is shy!)

I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.

I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.

Keep me in your thoughts ladies.

:hugs:

X


----------



## smythdm

Crap garfie - I'll be thinking of you all day. If they saw a sac though, its probably not ectopic, right? Maybe you're just a little behind???


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh Garfie :hugs: will be thinking of you right up until I read your post later. :hugs: and will keep hoping baby is shy xxx


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Thanks for all your wishes, I will keep this brief.
> 
> I have an empty sac measuring 20mm so one of three things is happening:-
> 
> 1. Early miscarriage
> 2. Ectopic
> 3. To early to see (baby is shy!)
> 
> I had to have more bloods drawn for my HCG - the results will be back in at about 6.00pm tonight so I will update as soon as poss.
> 
> I just feel like crying now, but I am also trying to remain positive.
> 
> Keep me in your thoughts ladies.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Garfie big hugs and kisses il be praying for you sweet pea, I hope you get great results from your bloods. Everything crossed xxxx :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Right so have results apparently my liver is fine :shrug: 
Can't find cd3 blood results 
Progesterone was 29.2, doctors notes said why was it on wrong day, I did explain it was a 7dpo blood test but she clearly didn't know what the hell I was talking about :shrug: to be fair neither do I!? On the upside.... My liver is fine lol. Jeez xxx


----------



## garfie

Chicky that shows you O hun from what I understand. (29.2) :happydance:

Was this the dizzy receptionist that gave you the results?:dohh:

:happydance::happydance: for a fab liver eh?:winkwink:

What about your FSH/LH (quality of eggs etc).

7DPO is not the wrong day hun - unless they were testing for other hormones etc:shrug:

What about his Sperm test has that come back.

Congrats once again on a great liver.:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Chicky that shows you O hun from what I understand. (29.2) :happydance:
> 
> Was this the dizzy receptionist that gave you the results?:dohh:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: for a fab liver eh?:winkwink:
> 
> What about your FSH/LH (quality of eggs etc).
> 
> 7DPO is not the wrong day hun - unless they were testing for other hormones etc:shrug:
> 
> What about his Sperm test has that come back.
> 
> Congrats once again on a great liver.:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Well me and my healthy liver are more than a tad confused now garfie lol. See this is why I was waiting to see her so she could explain more in depth what the results meant. So this is a bit of a tale but yeah it was the same receptionist, I met her at lunchtime she's actually quite nice, thick as shit, but nice. The reason I was there, I had my scissors sharpened this morning, as the man was leaving he said "now don't go cutting yourself they are proper sharp"! Well 30 seconds later I tried to remove my own finger! And knuckle! Thank god they are sharp as it doesn't hurt but I squired blood everywhere and you can actually see the bone! Its a miracle i dont need stitches, well, i do but told her just to patch me for now so i can get back to work and finish my hair cut! I made sure everyone got a good look at the bone first thou especially the boys in the salon next door. They were quite impressed :haha: ive forgotten what I was going to say..... Right so its just progesterone and it wasn't on the scheduled date but I moved my appointment as I ov'd nearly a week early. The doctor isn't aware of this yet so that clears that one up. My dh hasn't had as done yet it's due the 10th July but we have booked a holiday so have to rearrange. And nothing else really I haven't had scans so can they tell from bloods what eggs are like? 

I didn't really know what to ask her anyway so il wait il only confuse myself further :haha: 

P.s if anyone would like to see my finger bone and blood spurting il upload a pic for ya :winkwink: 

Love as always chicky xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

hey girlies 

ooohh garfie fingers and toes crossed for you hun

chicky at least your liver is good lol

tink gl on getting your peak this month i started testing on CD9 High ever since CD13 now @ CD22

done my first insert session today but according to my temps i have already OV but I cannot see how monitor and 2 X OPK daily missed it
also my donor has been helping another couple and got a success story on monday which is a good sign :)
my chart doing all sorts not sure if is normal lol let me know what you think girls

welcome to the group newbies I have not had a peak as of yet using CBFM on 3rd cycle so far 
:hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh Chicky yuck!!!! Glad it doesn't hurt.

Your CD3 results (when they find them- how stupid :haha: I want a job at a surgery sounds easy!!!) Can give you the hormone figure (I can't remember what its called) that let's you know re: egg reserve.

Afm: I am shattered! You wouldn't think we were on holiday!! Xx

Still got those fingers crossed Garfie :hugs:

And thanks Pixie. I don't get charting yet- sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

tink just had a look at your chart and just got a quick question 
have you been on your period now for 10 days??


----------



## chicky160

pixie im no expert but looking at temps and cm i dont think youve ovd yet :shrug: i could be wrong, btw how do you check your cm do you just check when you wipe? sorry if tmi but if you dont already you might need to get in there lol xxx


garfie not long to wait now although to you im sure it feels like a lifetime away, we are all thinking of you and sending lots of :hugs: and positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

lol chicky nope i already get right in there, the only thing i cant tell is cervix position lol

so what shall i do with my chart shall i discard the temp to make say no Ov or just leave as is 
and also sorry for the tmi but i read online that it would be more sucessful if u orgasm as it pulls the sperm towards the uterus, not sure how true this actually is lol


----------



## tupi

Dear ladies,

I have a HIGH on CD6 ! What it means? My estrogen is too high or what?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Tupi is it your first cycle using it? How long are your cycles normally? I have had highs on day 6 for 3 cycles and then its stayed at high..no peak. But I have still been ovulating. Maybe see what happens with rest of cycle? X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Pixie- yep!! :( it finally seems to have disappeared this afternoon! Not impressed and even less impressed that this was the problem I had before and docs don't care xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

tinkerbellsie said:


> Pixie- yep!! :( it finally seems to have disappeared this afternoon! Not impressed and even less impressed that this was the problem I had before and docs don't care xxx

thats so bad and I thought my cycles were messed up 
whats worse is that the doctors should do something but thats nhs for ya


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh Chicky forgot to say congrats on your liver! You're obviously not drinking enough Pimms :haha: I better getter on the alcoholic ginger beer!! Xx


----------



## chicky160

Pixie2982 said:


> lol chicky nope i already get right in there, the only thing i cant tell is cervix position lol
> 
> so what shall i do with my chart shall i discard the temp to make say no Ov or just leave as is
> and also sorry for the tmi but i read online that it would be more sucessful if u orgasm as it pulls the sperm towards the uterus, not sure how true this actually is lol

well ive heard that too but i think in the right conditions they are well on their way anyway, as for chart id leave it alone and see what it does i have a feeling ov date will jump around once you get your fertile cm anyway xx


----------



## tupi

tinkerbellsie said:


> Tupi is it your first cycle using it? How long are your cycles normally? I have had highs on day 6 for 3 cycles and then its stayed at high..no peak. But I have still been ovulating. Maybe see what happens with rest of cycle? X

Is not my first cycle with CBFM. Always it's start with HIGH :wacko:
My cycle is around 27 days and I ovulate very very early: CD 10,11... :wacko:
Thank you for your answer:flower:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Tupi in which case a high on day 6 sounds perfect for when you O. Good luck xx


----------



## garfie

Right Ladies

Can anyone explain this to me:-

2 May HCG 32
9 May HCG 798
16 May HCG 3443

The hospital have just phoned yes there is a pregnancy my level is 798 which is good news! - Is it? did they just pluck a number out of thin air. The nurse also said that it wasn't a problem it hadn't increased. Wth that is not my understanding at all.

So upshot I have to have another blood test Friday and more scans in the coming weeks.

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh Garfie... :hugs: I thought if hcg was dropping especially by levels back to 2 or 3 weeks ago I'd say that was bad news :( I'm hoping it's it though and she's just got it wrong :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie said:


> Right Ladies
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me:-
> 
> 2 May HCG 32
> 9 May HCG 798
> 26 May HCG 3443
> 
> The hospital have just phoned yes there is a pregnancy my level is 798 which is good news! - Is it? did they just pluck a number out of thin air. The nurse also said that it wasn't a problem it hadn't increased. Wth that is not my understanding at all.
> 
> So upshot I have to have another blood test Friday and more scans in the coming weeks.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

that dont sound too good garfie isnt hcg level meant to rise or stay equal at least but yours has decreased somewhat, hope all is good news after blood test garfie

:hugs:


----------



## chicky160

:hugs: garfie. :cry: lets hope those numbers are wrong xxxx


----------



## smythdm

Hi Garfie - I think that after a certain timeframe HCG drops and its normal (think it has something to do with the placenta taking over). Maybe that's what your nurse is trying to say?


----------



## chicky160

smythdm said:


> Hi Garfie - I think that after a certain timeframe HCG drops and its normal (think it has something to do with the placenta taking over). Maybe that's what your nurse is trying to say?


I agree garfie I just read this! Been googling! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Really - so you reckon not all doom and gloom then?

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Really - so you reckon not all doom and gloom then?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Oh Hun I'm no doctor but I find it strange your hcg is exactly the same as it was 19dpo! Yes I re read all our old posts! My god us lot can talk lol. But anyway do you think there's any chance she may have been reading the wrong results possibly from last hcg blood test? X


----------



## smythdm

I don't want to give you false hope, but it seems very odd that she would act ok with your number dropping like that. When my numbers even slowed down (before they dropped), they prepared me for a m/c, so its just weird that she was just fine with it. It might be too early for your HCG to be going down like that, I have no idea when its supposed to happen. Sorry can't be more helpful!


----------



## chicky160

Sorry me again how many weeks are you now? Doctors weeks not our weeks? Hcg levels drop then stabilise when the placenta is being formed as that is what takes over! So a drop isn't that unusual. I couldn't get a clear picture of when this should actually happen but if nurse didn't seem concerned maybe that's why? :shrug: xxx


----------



## smythdm

chicky160 said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Really - so you reckon not all doom and gloom then?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hun I'm no doctor but I find it strange your hcg is exactly the same as it was 19dpo! Yes I re read all our old posts! My god us lot can talk lol. But anyway do you think there's any chance she may have been reading the wrong results possibly from last hcg blood test? XClick to expand...

Yeah I agree with this actually - very very odd that the number is exactly the same - did she mess up? Can you call back?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh Smyth thats worth knowing. Still keeping fingers crossed. When do you find out more Garfie?? :hugs: xxx


----------



## garfie

I did challenge her on it :haha: and she still said those were the figures she had:shrug:

Really strange I think that they are exactly the same as 2 weeks ago. I guess more will be revealed on Friday (hopefully).

Maybe the baby is hiding or maybe their was 2 and one has disappeared:shrug:

I know I'm clutching at straws but its the only way I can remain positive :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

We will all stay positive for you Hun and I really hope that she's got it wrong, I can't help thinking something is amiss here. Xxx


----------



## smythdm

This sounds silly - but do you "feel" pregnant? 

Do you still have any symptoms that you had at the beginning? I knew because I started to feel: a. no boob soreness b. no sickness/crazy hunger every two hours c. no bloating (I could suck my stomach in, when before I couldn't). Also, you could take another HPT to see if its darker than before or not.


----------



## garfie

Yes hun I know what you mean, I still have sore boobies (last year when I had a m/c that was the first to go).

I don't feel like this is an early m/c last time I spotted and then it went red within a few hours and was quite heavy with terrible cramping and headaches.

I really appreciate your support ladies, I just don't know what to think at the moment.:cry:

If I did a test with my HCG level being at 798???? it would be inconclusive I reckon.

:hugs:

X


----------



## smythdm

Yeah if you did a test right now, it'd probably just be dark b/c 798 is a high level (compared to what you started out with). I dunno what to say, I'll just keep everything crossed for you. I'm sure that Friday seems like a long way away, but try to take it easy....


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CD11 high... Bleeding gone!! Finally!

Doctors rang at 8am and woke me up!! He wouldn't give me a breakdown over the phone and said I had to make an appointment to see a doctor-durrr that was the point in you ringing so I didn't have to!! I'm just gonna wait and see if the clinic can contact them for the results. What a joke. They're my damn results surely I should be allowed to have them?? He also said could see doctor to discuss what next followed with &#8220;but we won't do anything until its been 24 months". Idiot x


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> CD11 high... Bleeding gone!! Finally!
> 
> Doctors rang at 8am and woke me up!! He wouldn't give me a breakdown over the phone and said I had to make an appointment to see a doctor-durrr that was the point in you ringing so I didn't have to!! I'm just gonna wait and see if the clinic can contact them for the results. What a joke. They're my damn results surely I should be allowed to have them?? He also said could see doctor to discuss what next followed with but we won't do anything until its been 24 months". Idiot x



Hurray the witch has finally gone! :happydance: was it blood test results tink? Wonder why they wouldn't give them to you :shrug: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yeah it was the breakdown of the bloods I was told were normal!! And I was told a doctor had to do it and that's why the doctor was ringing!!! Dumbasses!! :haha:


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie said:


> Yes hun I know what you mean, I still have sore boobies (last year when I had a m/c that was the first to go).
> 
> I don't feel like this is an early m/c last time I spotted and then it went red within a few hours and was quite heavy with terrible cramping and headaches.
> 
> I really appreciate your support ladies, I just don't know what to think at the moment.:cry:
> 
> If I did a test with my HCG level being at 798???? it would be inconclusive I reckon.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I reckon they lost your results so that stupid woman decided to make an ave number out of the ones she got in front of her lol :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Thanks for all your good wishes and advice ladies:flower:

Phoned the hospital this morning told them I was not happy with the results (fair enough I could understand the levels could be dropping) but surely not to the exact number?

Spoke to a nurse she got the dr to call me back, This is what he said:-

HCG level is 29000 (not 798) good job I questioned it.

Sac is measuring 15.3mm (not 20mm as I was told) and anything smaller than 2cm would be very difficult to see a baby.

No further blood tests needed.

Repeat scan 8 June - to relax and wait, unless I have bleeding/cramping in the meantime I should be able to see something at the next scan.:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so happy at the moment, he apologised for their error all the way through and the worry it has caused and was pleased that one of us was on the ball (me).

I am just so relieved (have been up since 4.15) Maybe tonight I might get a better sleep.

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh Garfie what idiots!! Aaaahhh I am so happy all seems to be going well and bub is just small!!! Will keep fingers crossed for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## chicky160

I knew it! What idiots all that stress an upset! 

But soooooooo happpppppyyyyyy!!!! Eeeeeeeeek!!!!! I knew they were bloody wrong, I just knew it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

So......who do I need to go and duff up garfie? Xxx:winkwink:


----------



## Pixie2982

see garfie stupid bloody woman lol

afm had my first sign of ewcm today so hoping to peak tomorrow or the next day :)


----------



## Amberly

Garfie they may not give you the due date you think you should have. They should be able to measure everything at your next ultrasound. Then they will give you a new due date. I thought I would be due Jan 9 but I'm actually due Jan 14. Even using the CBFM my dates are still off. I have already had 2 ultrasounds because I'm high risk. I am on a blood thinner shot once a day and a progesterone pill 2 times a day. My next ultrasound is June 6th.


----------



## Mrs.B.

So happy things seem on track Garfie :hugs: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







West%20Dorset-20120601-00234.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sooooooooo what's meant to happen with my very random temps now??? X


----------



## chicky160

Tiiiiiiiinnnnnnkkkkk!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: a bloomin egg at last!!!!!!! Ok so now either tomorrow or the following day you should get a spike, that'll indicate ov. Mine usually spikes the day after the second peak so making peak my ov day but last month I ov'd on first peak! Go get that eggy girlie :happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## chicky160

P.s for some reason I can't look at your chart :shrug: xx


----------



## garfie

Tink - Woohoo look at the sexy eggy!!!!:happydance::happydance:

Your temp has shot up today, so all looks good to me hun lots of :sex::sex: for you lady :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks girls. We already :sex: this morning :haha: the joys of being on holiday!! 

Not sure why you can't look at my chart- how annoying!! X


----------



## Amberly

That is so exciting Tinkerbellsie!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

:blush: I'm so embarrassed!!! I think I left my used stick in the windowsill at the cottage!! And left my unused sticks in the bathroom!! Ahhhh


----------



## Pixie2982

tinkerbellsie said:


> :blush: I'm so embarrassed!!! I think I left my used stick in the windowsill at the cottage!! And left my unused sticks in the bathroom!! Ahhhh

lol i did the same in my hotel room as travelled back home today 
can ya imaging my embarrassment having a man come to my room twice a day haha :haha:

well done on your peak as of yet mine has not shown and need to get get more OPK's as used 20 already this cycle and only got 2 monitor sticks left lol so bloody expensive from the shop but I havent got time to wait!

:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Pixie2982

woo hoo hoping to hit peak tomorrow as my cervix is high as i cant feel it anymore!
just typical when i have not got any OPK's left lol 

:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Briss

morning ladies, hope all is well

am back from my trip with a sore throat :( little annoying cos I cant do my temp properly, they seem raised so not sure if FF will be able to pick up my O. The good news is that I have been getting LOWs on my CBFM! how exciting is that! I know most people are happy to see high or pick but considering my last couple of cycles of nothing but high, the fist two lows seem like my CBFM finally decided to be helpful :)


----------



## chicky160

Great news Briss! Sorry about the sore throat :( I've been poorly too some awful viruses going around atm so haven't even bothered to temp espically as I have a lovely cough! You know the ones where you can't lie down! Lol. No sleep= no temp. Glad it home safe and sound and hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Hows the bd'ing going tink? :haha: 

Any plans for the bank hols with your babies garfie? :flower:

Afm. Nothing to report, last day of af, and still feel rough ao looking forward to a couple of pyjama days :happydance: especially as we are promised rain! Hope you all have a lovely weekend ladies! 

How are our new ladies getting on? Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awwww Briss and Chicky feel better soon :hugs:

Hee hee going good ta!! Trying not to over do it :p xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm a bit worried about my chart... Temps not that high had little tiny bit of spotting yesterday- sorry if tmi but 1 tiny 5p size blob lol and my boobbs hurt today! Xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> I'm a bit worried about my chart... Temps not that high had little tiny bit of spotting yesterday- sorry if tmi but 1 tiny 5p size blob lol and my boobbs hurt today! Xx


Could it be ov bleeding tink? I don't know if that is usual for u or not? And as for boobs mine are much more sensitive after ov and pretty much throughout the tww. Can't wait to see some crosshairs on that chart of yours !!! :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Never had it before Chicky but never had a Peak before :haha: so it could be. Just my temps seem so erratic!! Xxx

How are you feeling today hun? Xx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just checking in quickly - as I have family across:wacko:

Tink - I have only had O bleeding once too nothing to worry about, your temps still look good to me hun I agree with Chicky that FF will be placing crosshairs soon. Yay for a PEAK :happydance::happydance:

Pixie - Did you get your PEAK yet hun:flower:

Chicky - How's your pj day going :flower:

Briss - I also had a sore throat just for a day all down one side was weird - glad you survived your business trip!:thumbup:

AFM - We went to our Village Fete yesterday and hubby Wanged a Wellie :haha: being a city girl it was quite fun. Then last night we went to a Barn Dance and Hog Roast (not really my cup of tea but it got us out!):winkwink:
Today we are supposed to be having a Village Party (but look at the weather :cry:). I only have one child at the moment the eldest is on his school trip the house is very quiet :haha:

Have a good day ladies.

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Never had it before Chicky but never had a Peak before :haha: so it could be. Just my temps seem so erratic!! Xxx
> 
> How are you feeling today hun? Xx



They are a little but I wouldn't worry too much Hun I'm positive in another couple of days we will start to see a lovely ov pattern :happydance:
And I've never had ov spotting but like garfie said its nothing to worry about and apparently quite common :shrug: X

Afm still feel poo :cry: I'm sleeping a little better but only because I'm overdosing on night nurse so I know il sleep, been a week now so fxd itll start to trail off soon, pyjama day is in full swing garfie! ESP with the rain outside its all nice and cosy here :). Hope you all have a fab jubilee weekend! Xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

no peak as of yet and getting a little bit pissed off now
and OPK not picked up surge either


----------



## tay_913

Okay quick question. My monitor said I peaked on CD10-11 and I have 31 day cycles usually. What is my dpo and when should I test. My af is due June 13th and CD10 was May 22nd.


----------



## chicky160

tay_913 said:


> Okay quick question. My monitor said I peaked on CD10-11 and I have 31 day cycles usually. What is my dpo and when should I test. My af is due June 13th and CD10 was May 22nd.



well im rubbish at maths lol so bear with me, so if cd10 and 11 were peak days assuming you ovd on the second peak you should be about 12dpo, you could test now, im a poas addict so i would lol, but lp should normallly range from 10-14 days so af should come a little earlier than you are expecting unless you have a 21 day lp? ive never heard of one that long before so maybe some of the other ladies can shed some light? good luck! keep us posted! :hugs: x


----------



## chicky160

Pixie2982 said:


> no peak as of yet and getting a little bit pissed off now
> and OPK not picked up surge either



oh pixie:hugs: you can still catch the egg without any peaks, hang in there x


----------



## Pixie2982

am out again, am only getting EWCM now but I travelled too early again!!
kinda frustrating 

:hugs:


----------



## chicky160

hi everyone how are we all? :hugs: 

just popped in to say hi really, and tink! look at those pretty red lines on your chart :happydance: i love being able to stalk you properly! :haha: 
hows the weekend going with the family garfie :flower:

afm nothing to report really, still ill! this cold is a killer and have woken up with a lovely coldsore this morning :cry: upside!!! one more week until blood results! :happydance: or 7 sleeps to be exact! had the weirdest dream last night, i had gone for tests and they had said theres no point doing them, you are going to need ivf, so they gave me two syringes, i have no idea what was in them but the needles were massive!, told me to go home, get my mum to administer them in my bum and id be pregnant! :haha: if it were only that simple hey. anyway nno charting as yet apart from one day, im loving the lie ins :hugs: 

take care everyone 

love chicky xxxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hee hee. Thanks Chicky!! What do I need to watch for now? If its my temps staying above that line I can't see it as they've been so up and down anyway!

It'll be nice to hear your doctors interpretation of your results- and hopefully the day 3 ones will show up :hugs:

Nothing to report really- had headaches last 2 days so been taking paracetamol- surprised that hasn't lowered my temp more! 

Don't understand why cbfm still asking for sticks!! Using a blank one been using since second peak- figured it wasn't going to peak again so what's the point??? It should stop asking once you've got a peak and just be programmed to say peak, high, low etc xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Hee hee. Thanks Chicky!! What do I need to watch for now? If its my temps staying above that line I can't see it as they've been so up and down anyway!
> 
> It'll be nice to hear your doctors interpretation of your results- and hopefully the day 3 ones will show up :hugs:
> 
> Nothing to report really- had headaches last 2 days so been taking paracetamol- surprised that hasn't lowered my temp more!
> 
> Don't understand why cbfm still asking for sticks!! Using a blank one been using since second peak- figured it wasn't going to peak again so what's the point??? It should stop asking once you've got a peak and just be programmed to say peak, high, low etc xx



Now we want those temps to stay up there tink! And ur right just feed it old sticks from 2nd peak on as it'll keep asking till its had 20 anyway so no point wasting them :) xxx


----------



## Briss

morning ladies

chicky sorry about your cold I hope you feel better soon, mine seems to be turning into a minor bronchitis: throat is getting better but cough is getting stronger :( I do not take anything as in my fertile period so do not want to spoil things. I liked your dream, wish it could be that easy :)

tink, great to see those crosshairs!

afm, am on CD10 and have been getting HIGHs last two days! very pleased it does look like my CBFM is co-operating this cycle! still am using OPK twice a day and getting second fait line. I started checking lines on my CBFM, I know you are not supposed to but am curious, once it moved to HIGH I noticed a very faint second line.


----------



## paula181

Hi Ladies

How are you all??

Well my Monitor has gone onto low with a flashing 'm' But I never had a peak :shrug::cry:

xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Don't worry Paula it doesn't mean you didn't ovulate and some people still get pregnant without a peak :hugs: good luck xx


----------



## chicky160

paula181 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> How are you all??
> 
> Well my Monitor has gone onto low with a flashing 'm' But I never had a peak :shrug::cry:
> 
> xx



Hi Paula like tink said don't worry :hugs: when is af due? X


----------



## paula181

tinkerbellsie said:


> Don't worry Paula it doesn't mean you didn't ovulate and some people still get pregnant without a peak :hugs: good luck xx

Thanks hun :friends:

I had niggling pains in the ovarys area all day on Saturday so I hope that was me releasing an egg :winkwink:
I just wish I didnt sleep with my mouth open then I could temp :rofl:

xx


----------



## chicky160

Paula why don't u try temping vaginally? Apparently it's way more reliable anyway :shrug: x


----------



## paula181

chicky160 said:


> paula181 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> How are you all??
> 
> Well my Monitor has gone onto low with a flashing 'm' But I never had a peak :shrug::cry:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paula like tink said don't worry :hugs: when is af due? XClick to expand...

I am due in 12-14 days, depending if my body plays ball. :shrug:

xx


----------



## paula181

chicky160 said:


> Paula why don't u try temping vaginally? Apparently it's way more reliable anyway :shrug: x

Yes I will have to try that on my next cycle :happydance: Can you start temping this late in the cycle?

xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Paula I got my BFP without any peaks so don't worry :hugs:

You can start temping whenever you like, but if your fairly certain you have O'd already this cycle you wouldn't have much to go on to know if your temps drop below a coverline x


----------



## Mrs.B.

ttc_lolly said:


> Paula I got my BFP without any peaks so don't worry :hugs:

I did also! :flower:


----------



## paula181

ttc_lolly said:


> Paula I got my BFP without any peaks so don't worry :hugs:
> 
> You can start temping whenever you like, but if your fairly certain you have O'd already this cycle you wouldn't have much to go on to know if your temps drop below a coverline x




Mrs.B. said:


> ttc_lolly said:
> 
> 
> Paula I got my BFP without any peaks so don't worry :hugs:
> 
> I did also! :flower:Click to expand...

WOW really, that has really cheered me up, thanks ladies :friends: Im still in with a chance then eeeek :dance:

xx


----------



## Pixie2982

monitor went to low today but have EWCM so dont quite understand whats going on

o'well bring on AF when i can start again lol


----------



## chicky160

Hi lolly!! And mrs b!! How are those bumps coming along? Haven't heard from ya in a while :flower:

Xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just popping in quickly this weekend has been mad!:wacko:

On Saturday we had the village fete during the day and then the barn dance and hog roast on the evening.

On Sunday as the weather was awful we had our street party in a barn and in the evening we were invited to some friends who had a big marque in their garden.

On Monday we had another Street party to go to and on Monday night we went to the lighting of the beacon - so a rather crazy weekend:wacko: Lots and lots of free alcohol (hubby loved it) and stacks and stacks of cake :haha: (shame I don't have a craving for cake):cry:

On another note my spotting turned from brown to red over the weekend so they have brought my scan forward to tomorrow at 10.30 so keep your fingers crossed:thumbup:

Lolly - Hello lady bet your bump is starting to get big now :hugs:

Mrs B - Not long until your scan :happydance:

Pixie - Did you manage to go on your travels - guess were on the countdown now?:flower:

Paula - Of course you're in with a chance hun, look back at some of my old postings I def thought I was out :cry:

Chicky - Not long until your blood results are back :happydance: how did the pj days go? - Are you back at work tomorrow hun:hugs:

Tinker - It looks like the spotting was O spotting :happydance: 

Ok ladies just off to watch the Royal Jubilee Concert on catch up.

Have a good evening ladies 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey guys :)

Recent bump if anyone is interested 22+2, put in a spoiler as to not shove in your faces :flower:


Spoiler
https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0522-1.jpg

Garfie, re-scan is tomorrow at 9am! eeek excited... surely baby can't be hiding a second time?? Best of luck to you tomorrow too!

We went to a street party yesterday too :) was good


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Garfie lot of luck and sticky baby glue. Will keep everything crossed for you. :hugs:

Just out of interest was the one time you had ovulation spotting the time you got pregnant?? I'm really hoping this is our a month- especially as it would marry up with the edd that one of the psychics gave me- which would be spooky as my af wasn't even back when I had that reading!! :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Mrs B that is a mighty fine bump! Good luck for tomorrow and hope your little one plays ball! Xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks you Tink :)


----------



## chicky160

Jeez mrs b that's one lovely bump! And good god girl rub it in! We love to see success stories! :happydance: one day we will all have lovely bumps like yours! 

Garfie pyjama days are still on till tomorrow! Then back to reality. Which is ok my dh has caught my cold and now knows what all the moaning was about! :haha: 

Xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies, I've missed you so much but havent had much to say because I havent had CBFM on. Now I am on my second high but the screen looks smeared with blue instead of the usual clear lines. What does that mean?

I'm panicking a little


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes you will my lovely! Very soon :) xx


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie went on my travels wed and come back fri but i think i went a bit too early again as didnt hit peak again on 3rd cycle now on low but I have got EWCM atm so not sure whats going on down there lol, had bloods done now just waiting on results :) so yes waiting time again now :)

is there any point in still temping still??

:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## chicky160

Hey hopeful good to have you back! I'm not using mine this month either and it's weird! :haha: 
So when you say lines you mean on the test stick or the actual machine? If its test stick ten perhaps a dodgy one? 

And yes definately keep tenpin pixie we need to see!! :haha:

Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Uuuuugggghhh I hate the two week wait!!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

And I hate the other forum I use atm. Everytime I log on someone is moaning about the symptoms of their pregnancy or how they look. I appreciate they want to share that but I'd like to be able to choose if I see it or not (there aren't separate areas for ttc and pregnancy). I just can't cope on a down day- I just want to tell them I'd give anything to be pregnant however I felt :cry: :cry:


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> And I hate the other forum I use atm. Everytime I log on someone is moaning about the symptoms of their pregnancy or how they look. I appreciate they want to share that but I'd like to be able to choose if I see it or not (there aren't separate areas for ttc and pregnancy). I just can't cope on a down day- I just want to tell them I'd give anything to be pregnant however I felt :cry: :cry:


Oh tink :hugs: sorry you're having a down day Hun. The joy of the tww hey! I swear it's a big downer after ov'ing all the anticipation has nowhere to go for 2 weeks! Do you think charting has made u more anxious? Keep smiling my lovely! Tell us things you like! That'll chear you up! &#128516; wanna hear mine? 

Rainbows, fluffy clouds, butterflies, puppies, smelling cut grass, lollies, I've cream, cups of tea, pimms, ooh and my favourite new book! 50 shades of grey! Il never make it though a tww without it! Buy it! &#128540; xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaaahhh :hugs: thanks Chicky. I think its because lots of people are aannouncing pregnancies aand they started trying and joined the site after me :(

I don't think temping is making it worse- though DH is now wondering if I'm only interested if monitor says yes- lol- but I just need some space from it- :sex: reminds me what I want lol.

Your comment reminded me of the Sound of Music!! My favourite things are (in no particular order):
My DH :cloud9:
My kitten
My dog
Sleeping
Reading- Game of Thrones atm though slow progress as so sleepy all the time!
Malibu & coke
Peanut butter kitkats!
Sunshine
Cuddles
Talking (a lot!)
That bit when you're not quite conscious before you drift off to sleep

I'd like to say my job- but thaat would be a lie :haha:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I also think I'm dreading going back to work tomorrow after 11 days off! Luckily kitten is being cuddly as DH appears to be lost on the computer!! Xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Aaaahhh :hugs: thanks Chicky. I think its because lots of people are aannouncing pregnancies aand they started trying and joined the site after me :(
> 
> I don't think temping is making it worse- though DH is now wondering if I'm only interested if monitor says yes- lol- but I just need some space from it- :sex: reminds me what I want lol.
> 
> Your comment reminded me of the Sound of Music!! My favourite things are (in no particular order):
> My DH :cloud9:
> My kitten
> My dog
> Sleeping
> Reading- Game of Thrones atm though slow progress as so sleepy all the time!
> Malibu & coke
> Peanut butter kitkats!
> Sunshine
> Cuddles
> Talking (a lot!)
> That bit when you're not quite conscious before you drift off to sleep
> 
> I'd like to say my job- but thaat would be a lie :haha:


Oops I didn't put my dh on mine :dohh: lol. He would obviously top the list lol. And what the hell peanut butter kitkats!!!! I didn't know they existed! Man my list sucks I'm gonna think of a new list all ready for tomorrow :winkwink: and you know il be trying one of those little delights at lunchtime! :haha: ooh I bet it's like angels dancing on ur tongue! Xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

So, I mean in the test window of the stick, it's had a bright blue smear BOTH these days of high. It's a new box. Should I send em back if tomorrow's is bad too?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hopeful- I wouldn't worry too much if the monitor seems to be reading them ok (as they say we're not meant to read the sticks anyway) I had some like that but thought I held the stick in urine too long- lol xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

chicky160 said:


> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> Aaaahhh :hugs: thanks Chicky. I think its because lots of people are aannouncing pregnancies aand they started trying and joined the site after me :(
> 
> I don't think temping is making it worse- though DH is now wondering if I'm only interested if monitor says yes- lol- but I just need some space from it- :sex: reminds me what I want lol.
> 
> Your comment reminded me of the Sound of Music!! My favourite things are (in no particular order):
> My DH :cloud9:
> My kitten
> My dog
> Sleeping
> Reading- Game of Thrones atm though slow progress as so sleepy all the time!
> Malibu & coke
> Peanut butter kitkats!
> Sunshine
> Cuddles
> Talking (a lot!)
> That bit when you're not quite conscious before you drift off to sleep
> 
> I'd like to say my job- but thaat would be a lie :haha:
> 
> 
> Oops I didn't put my dh on mine :dohh: lol. He would obviously top the list lol. And what the hell peanut butter kitkats!!!! I didn't know they existed! Man my list sucks I'm gonna think of a new list all ready for tomorrow :winkwink: and you know il be trying one of those little delights at lunchtime! :haha: ooh I bet it's like angels dancing on ur tongue! XxxClick to expand...

Chicky they are divine!! They had them in shops about 5 years ago (chunky kitkat ) and used to sell them in multipacks. They've just started selling them again- but I've only found them in corner shops so far! They are beautiful :happydance: I now want one!! Your list was good :hugs: xx


----------



## chicky160

Haha I wants one too! I will not eat chocolate I will not eat chocolate! Not until tomorrow anyway :winkwink: 

Hopeful I know we aren't supposed to read them. Perhaps try dipping for less time tomorrow and see what happens but like tink said if the monitor is reading them ok I wouldn't worry too much. :hugs: 

Nite nite ladies. Sweet dreams speak to you all tomorrow xxx


----------



## happyh29

I love kit kat chunkys! The peanut butter ones specially! Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## chicky160

Happy you've had them too?! Where the hell have I been :haha: I can't WAIT for tomorrow! Haha x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Had to disgard this mornings temp as was awake every hour- and when I didn't it took my crosshairs away! :(


----------



## exilius

Hello, might I join along on the journey?

I've never received a truly positive OPK before, and someone suggested I use CBFM instead. This is my first month using it, and yesterday I got a peak! I was so worried that I'd never receive one. Another 30 mins before I can do today's test though.

The OPK was still negative yesterday though (well, half as dark as the control)


----------



## chicky160

exilius said:


> Hello, might I join along on the journey?
> 
> I've never received a truly positive OPK before, and someone suggested I use CBFM instead. This is my first month using it, and yesterday I got a peak! I was so worried that I'd never receive one. Another 30 mins before I can do today's test though.
> 
> The OPK was still negative yesterday though (well, half as dark as the control)



Welcome exilius!!!! :happydance: how great a peak on first month! :happydance: we hope your journey is a short one :hugs: 

Tink I'd leave it disregarded especially as you have had a bad nights sleep! Me too :cry: I was still wide awake at 4:30! Absolutely knackered and I've done something to my shoulder :shrug: soooo painful hence the lack of sleep! This is when being a hairdresser sucks lol Havin to do hair with an arm I can barely move :dohh: guess what I have for lunch! :happydance:

Garfie how are you today sweet pea? What time is your scan? Be thinking of ya :hugs: 

How is everyone else doing today? Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thought I'd come let you know, looks like we're on team :pink: xx


----------



## chicky160

No way!!!!! I was convinced it was a boy lol congratulations my lovely! A punk baby :happydance: xxx


----------



## chicky160

Garfie where are you! How did ur scan go :hugs:


----------



## garfie

I have just returned from the scan and I am not feeling like speaking:cry:

The sack has grown but only 4mm and is still empty.

Had another HCG blood test and will get my results at 6.00pm - have been told to prepare for the worst, the best I can hope for is a m/c the worst is an ectopic.

I'm trying to remain positive but it's so hard, maybe mine is the miracle babies you hear about:happydance:

Thanks for your support ladies, will update later.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

got my peak today :) a little unexpected after just two highs (I usually get 3-4) and unfortunately we BD in a very wrong position this morning as I did not expect a peak, we'll try tomorrow as well hope it is not too late. anyway am really pleased to finally get a peak after two weird cycles!

I noticed something about OPK, I do them now twice a day and at lunchtime the second line is always much brighter than in the evening. Got my positive today as well :)


----------



## Briss

garfie, I am so sorry, I do not understand... is 4mm not enough? it is still growing isn't? how it can be empty if it is growing. sorry if I sound stupid I have never got to that stage so have very little understanding of the process. all I know is that when you have ectopic you should not have a sack in the uterus but elsewhere. so it cant be that

I am praying for you, hope it's all there they just did not see it properly


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> I have just returned from the scan and I am not feeling like speaking:cry:
> 
> The sack has grown but only 4mm and is still empty.
> 
> Had another HCG blood test and will get my results at 6.00pm - have been told to prepare for the worst, the best I can hope for is a m/c the worst is an ectopic.
> 
> I'm trying to remain positive but it's so hard, maybe mine is the miracle babies you hear about:happydance:
> 
> Thanks for your support ladies, will update later.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Miracles can and do happen garfie. I'm so sorry this is yet another upsetting week for you. Let's hope that this will all be a misunderstanding like last time :hugs: we love ya garfie and are here when and if you need us &#10084; xxx


Briss congrats on the peak Hun xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss- congrats on the peak! Sounds like my cycle.

Mrs B congrats!! :happydance:

Garfie- I am so sorry :( - I am keeping everything crossed for you and baby :hugs: xx

Afm: not much to report but tmi- white cm is gushing out! I actually thought I'd come on! Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Glad that cheered you up Paula :hugs:

I'm good thanks ladies, and bump is coming on nicely too. I'll put a pic in a spoiler for anyone that's interested! Finding out the sex on Sat 16th so very excited for that :)

Hope you're all doing well x


Spoiler
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/34d8a894.jpg


----------



## Mrs.B.

BIG hugs Garfie! xx


----------



## Pixie2982

arrrrgggghhhhh lol
am going crazy, hate the 2WW not sure if I even OV again this month hopefully chart is right because my wait will be alot longer til AF is due well ish tbh I havent got a clue when its due :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey ladies, Garfie... I am just devastated for you :( Praying for that miracle. I know how that feels :(

Mrs B... I was just shopping for a baby shower yesterday thinking of how much I'd like to be on team pink oneday. Congrats lady!!

AFM: I dipped this morning (which I've never done before) and there was no bright blue smear :) still high! We BD's yesterday morning and this morning again. I'm feeling so hopeful and scared that I'm setting myself up for a fall. Please let this be it... PLEASE?!?! I'm tired of being sad...


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> Hey ladies, Garfie... I am just devastated for you :( Praying for that miracle. I know how that feels :(
> 
> Mrs B... I was just shopping for a baby shower yesterday thinking of how much I'd like to be on team pink oneday. Congrats lady!!
> 
> AFM: I dipped this morning (which I've never done before) and there was no bright blue smear :) still high! We BD's yesterday morning and this morning again. I'm feeling so hopeful and scared that I'm setting myself up for a fall. Please let this be it... PLEASE?!?! I'm tired of being sad...


Hopeful I always find it better to dip! Haven't got a great aim :haha: 

How are you garfie :hugs: xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie how'd you get on @ docs
hope all is good really do hope so :hugs:

hopeful i i find it easier to POAS

chicky whats going on with atm?

Mrs B I wanna join the pink team too when i finally get BFP lol

Briss well done on your peak hopefully you will get your BFP this month :dust:

afm not much to report :haha:


:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulhoney said:


> Mrs B... I was just shopping for a baby shower yesterday thinking of how much I'd like to be on team pink oneday. Congrats lady!!




Pixie2982 said:


> Mrs B I wanna join the pink team too when i finally get BFP lol

Funny how we all have an idea of what team we would like. I'd have loved to be team blue, so much so that I was convinced that it was a boy, so I have spent most of today in shock! :dohh: It will sink in eventually :haha:

Hope you all get your :bfp:s soon regardless of sides


----------



## garfie

Still waiting for results of HCG ladies, have chased them twice:haha:

Have given them permission to phone anytime (apparently results come through 24 hours a day).

Hope it isn't going to be much longer, not sure what symptoms are in my head and which I am feeling.:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Still waiting for results of HCG ladies, have chased them twice:haha:
> 
> Have given them permission to phone anytime (apparently results come through 24 hours a day).
> 
> Hope it isn't going to be much longer, not sure what symptoms are in my head and which I am feeling.:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



I think I'm speaking for all of us when I say our thoughts and prayers will be with you all night garfie and through whatever is to come, from the bottom of our hearts. 
With love, your bnb family :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

chicky160 said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Still waiting for results of HCG ladies, have chased them twice:haha:
> 
> Have given them permission to phone anytime (apparently results come through 24 hours a day).
> 
> Hope it isn't going to be much longer, not sure what symptoms are in my head and which I am feeling.:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm speaking for all of us when I say our thoughts and prayers will be with you all night garfie and through whatever is to come, from the bottom of our hearts.
> With love, your bnb family :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Here here! Thinking of you Mrs B :winkwink: Love Mrs B :flower:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Yup! love and hugs from me too Garfie! And please post up as soon as you're up to it :)


----------



## tay_913

hopefulhoney said:


> Yup! love and hugs from me too Garfie! And please post up as soon as you're up to it :)

I agree!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yep. I'm here too :hugs: and still got everything crossed xx


----------



## Pixie2982

hey girls

just as my monitor stops asking for bloody tests i got a postive on OPK I must ovulate late in cycle coz even my chart is saying no again lol

but i travelled 6 days ago so if my donor cant donate in the next few days then I will be out this month :(

:hugs:


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie!!!!!!!!

Whats happening??

really do hope its good news :)

:hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry to keep you all hanging on........

I waited all night for my call!!!!

Called them this morning to be told my HCG had only gone up 3,565 in a week.

Have woke up with terrible back ache and my boobs seem to be less sore.

So I guess I'm losing it have to go for another HCG on Friday and another scan next Wednesday.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

:hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh Garfie.... :( so sorry :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Pixie2982

Weeks of pregnancy 
after last menstrual period	Days after conception	Approximate hCG levels 
for single baby pregnancy (mIU/ml)
Week 3 7 0 to 5
Week 4 14 (next period due) 5 to 430
Week 5 21 180 to 7400
Week 6 28 1,100 to 56,500
Weeks 7 to 8 35 to 42 7,600 to 230,000
Weeks 9 to 12 49 to 70 25,300 to 290,000
Weeks 13 to 16 77 to 100 14,000 to 243,000
Weeks 17 to 24 4,000 to 165,000
Weeks 25 to birth of baby 3,200 to 90,000
4 to 6 weeks after birth Less than 5
really hope that your baby is slow grower at the start hun and is hiding :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies. Woke up to a PEAK this morning :)
Does anyone know how much time you typically have to dtd once you get a peak on your monitor. Overslept so couldn't do it this morning but planning on it tonight...
We dtd yesterday morning and the morning before so hoping to have some strong swimmers still around. Does that sound like enough?

Garfie, I am praying for you... Come on little bean! Stick in there now...
xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hopeful- chicky and I both usually ovulate on our second peak- so still time. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> Hi ladies. Woke up to a PEAK this morning :)
> Does anyone know how much time you typically have to dtd once you get a peak on your monitor. Overslept so couldn't do it this morning but planning on it tonight...
> We dtd yesterday morning and the morning before so hoping to have some strong swimmers still around. Does that sound like enough?
> 
> Garfie, I am praying for you... Come on little bean! Stick in there now...
> xxx



Hopeful I usually do both peaks if I can. And usually ov on second peak! Good luck! Go catch that eggy! :happydance:
Xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

oh yes! Two peaks... I forgot about that :)
Please send me babydust ;) I need as much luck as I can get :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hopeful- :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pixie2982

hopeful are you temping and using OPK's

I have never had peak on CBFM, hopefully i will next cycle if i need to use it :)
but i got my first ever positive OPK last nite and I am inserting today and tomorrow so I also am hoping that I havent missed it 

baby dust to all
:dust:

garfie gl at the docs tomorrow lets hope its a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## paula181

Garfie I hope everything is ok :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Hopeful- chicky and I both usually ovulate on our second peak- so still time. Good luck :hugs:

Tink we must have been typing at the same time! Lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust: being sent your way Hun xxx


----------



## exilius

Hopeful - looking at ff charts that use a fertility monitor, most women o on 2nd peak or on the high after (i o'd on the high)

Garfie - you're in my prayers, best of luck


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> oh yes! Two peaks... I forgot about that :)
> Please send me babydust ;) I need as much luck as I can get :)


Sending you millions of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: hopeful xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Aww ladies! Thanks! I am feeling so... well... hopeful!
Come on boys... SWIM!!!!

You are all so lovely and supportive...
Pixie! we'll be testing around the same time then... YAY!


----------



## Pixie2982

yep the dreaded 2ww dont think i will last that long but i am gonna try my hardest lol
i am have cramps down there not sure if OV though lol i hope so :) you didnt say if you temp??

lots of baby dust to you hopeful :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks pixie. Fairy dust to you too... :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:would be fun to have a preggy buddy :)
I don't temp. We stay in a Basement Suite and it's super warm in here sometimes... temping just doesn't work. So I am totally trusting my CBFM. I am excited to see what happens this month...

I am SO ready for good news...


----------



## Pixie2982

yes would be nice to have a preggers buddy :hugs:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Briss

I am very confused, my temp has gone up this morning so I assumed I ovulated yesterday on my second peak but just did my OPK (could not help POASing) and the second line is much brighter than yesterday and the day before yesterday and even than control line (which never happened before). Does this mean anything? should I continue BD? my DH is begging for a break :)

also I have a cold which might be reason the temp is up...

garfie, thinking of you constantly...


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> I am very confused, my temp has gone up this morning so I assumed I ovulated yesterday on my second peak but just did my OPK (could not help POASing) and the second line is much brighter than yesterday and the day before yesterday and even than control line (which never happened before). Does this mean anything? should I continue BD? my DH is begging for a break :)
> 
> also I have a cold which might be reason the temp is up...
> 
> garfie, thinking of you constantly...



Ooh definately keep bd'ing girl you're about to ov if those lines are that dark! Poor dh :haha: he can have a break next week :winkwink: x


----------



## Briss

Thanks Chicky, just told my DH that he is "on duty" this weekend :haha:

I will do another OPK in a few hours to check the progress, you should see me POASing while at work, am becoming a master of conspiracy :)


----------



## hopefulhoney

Briss, you are hilarious! :rofl:
My poor DH felt the pressure last night. I was SO excited with my Peak after losing our little baby-angel. He almost got stage-fright! I had to be sneaky seductive :) Oh the things we do! :wacko:
Ended up dtd last night and again this morning. Then got my second Peak so hoping we can fit one in tomorrow...

Question: When I pee in the cup I see some sperm in there... does that affect the reading?

I am super excited about this month. The 2ww is going to be torture! Glad I have some buddies in the 2ww with me. I want to hear EVERY sign and symptom briss and pixie!!


----------



## chicky160

Haha Briss ao funny and hopeful I have to be a little sneaky at times too otherwise dh gets stage fright! :haha: 

Afm will start temping again tomorrow I think, I actually miss it! I know I won't be able to do anything to catch the egg but still be nice to know when I ov this cycle xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

My DH is constantly begging for it... I wish there were times when he didn't fancy it :haha:

Hopeful- I don't think the presence of man fluids will affect the reading, no. Lots of luck and :dust:.

Garfie- thinking of you hun :hugs:

Pixie and Briss- lots of luck and :dust:

Afm: bought a new bb thermometer for next month as may try temping vaginally to see if temps are less eratic. 6dpo and I wanna poas! My friend who started trying after us went on maternity leave today- so been hard :(


----------



## Briss

hopeful, I've been wondering about sperm getting in my peeing cup for a while now, no idea if it has any effect or not but there is no getting away from it as we BD mostly in the mornings... I can totally understand the stage-fright situation, I think my DH (almost) got used to it by now as we have been TTC for a while

to be honest I do not do 2WW very well, I cant take this pressure anymore (after TTC for over 2 years) so I usually ignore every symptom that comes my way and just patiently wait for AF to come. I do test though but as late in the cycle as I can possibly tolerate

Chicky I agree temping is very helpful even when we are not TTC cos it's the only way to know whether I ovulate and what is my usual pre or post O temp, what's normal for me and what's not. I really like it


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> My DH is constantly begging for it... I wish there were times when he didn't fancy it :haha:
> 
> Hopeful- I don't think the presence of man fluids will affect the reading, no. Lots of luck and :dust:.
> 
> Garfie- thinking of you hun :hugs:
> 
> Pixie and Briss- lots of luck and :dust:
> 
> Afm: bought a new bb thermometer for next month as may try temping vaginally to see if temps are less eratic. 6dpo and I wanna poas! My friend who started trying after us went on maternity leave today- so been hard :(



Hahahaha man fluids! :haha: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

:haha:

I can't help it, I'm childish :haha: I didn't want to say &#8220;sperm" as you can't actually see it, can you? Xx


----------



## chicky160

ttc_lolly said:


> Glad that cheered you up Paula :hugs:
> 
> I'm good thanks ladies, and bump is coming on nicely too. I'll put a pic in a spoiler for anyone that's interested! Finding out the sex on Sat 16th so very excited for that :)
> 
> Hope you're all doing well x
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m503/laurynp86/34d8a894.jpg



Lolly how did I miss this!?!? What a lovely bump you're getting :flower:


----------



## Pixie2982

ugh I wanna POAS already only just got back today and last insertion was only this morning
but sooo exited to actually get positive on OPK lol first one since trying and still didnt get get peak on CFBM if i gotta use it next month hoping it wont ask for first stick til CD 12 or something like that and hit peak because it is still asking for 20 tests with 13 highs lol :)

lolly nice bump :)
:hugs:
for briss, hopeful and me for this month on 2ww and for all next month :)
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Briss

ladies I need a little help here, am so confused with my OPK and CBFM readings:

1. CBFM PEAK CD11-CD12

2. first response OPK positive CD13 
(I did not test yesterday so could have been positive on CD12 as well but today I got both equally dark lines a few seconds after I POASed), 

3. my other OPK positive on CD11-CD13 
(I am actually not sure, Will try to attach a picture but it is not of great quality: first three sticks from the top are CD11, then two CD12 and last two CD13). Are they all look positive to you?

So my question is what is going on? who is right CBFM or First Response OPK? Temp is really of no help cos of my cold.
 



Attached Files:







IMG00092.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## exilius

I got my opk positive on my second peak. Cbfm tracks the 2 hormones and will give the first peak when the estrogen rises, as that triggers the lh rise iirc. Also lh can stay high for q few days after ovulation.

Basically bd for all peaks and all positive opks. No way to check unless you temp.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey there everyone,
This morning and last night my left ovary (the only one I have) was pinching so I guess that was it! I'm thinking of giving poor DH a break tonight and tomorrow and then putting on my seductive charm (ha ha ha) on Saturday night or Sunday again. I am not too worried though. We dtd over the first three highs and on both peaks. If it doesn't happen now it's not meant to be!

This morning I took my dearest friend for her last ultrasound. She is due in 3 weeks time so the baby was just adorable to see. We saw chubby cheeks, the cutest pursed lips and hair! Adorable! In the beginning he was playing with his toes and our last shot he was sucking his thumb.

It was beautiful... I can't help but wonder... is it my turn yet? After 20 months I am so ready and feeling more hopeful than ever!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:to all!

Love, Hopeful


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> ladies I need a little help here, am so confused with my OPK and CBFM readings:
> 
> 1. CBFM PEAK CD11-CD12
> 
> 2. first response OPK positive CD13
> (I did not test yesterday so could have been positive on CD12 as well but today I got both equally dark lines a few seconds after I POASed),
> 
> 3. my other OPK positive on CD11-CD13
> (I am actually not sure, Will try to attach a picture but it is not of great quality: first three sticks from the top are CD11, then two CD12 and last two CD13). Are they all look positive to you?
> 
> So my question is what is going on? who is right CBFM or First Response OPK? Temp is really of no help cos of my cold.



hey hun :hugs: i wouldnt worry briss cbfm detects surge before lh so it makes perfect sence youd get peaks before a true pos opk, cant wait to see ehat temps do in the next couple of days! :happydance:


----------



## chicky160

hopeful really really hope this is your lucky month and you arent stuck backhere with us for too long! :haha: :hugs:xxx

garfie, thinking of you! :hugs: xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just checking in to see how you all are:flower:

The bleeding is getting heavier for me - but I am trying to remain hopeful for my miracle baby:thumbup:

Reading all your posts (some are quite funny you know who you are Briss:haha:) not commenting on them though as I seem to be in my own private world at the moment hope you ladies understand.

Oops there I go again crying :cry::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Garfie- sorry to hear that hun :hugs: we're still here if you need to chat xxx

Afm- 7dpo and I am recording even the littlest of symptoms on my chart so I can compare each month (if I have more months doing this). I also started poas today (in the name of science you understand in case it ends up positive at the end!! I think I'm getting withdrawal as cbfm only needed 5 sticks! Lol. Anyway... It was negative! Xx


----------



## Briss

got another positive today, Chicky it does not make sense to me. I thought it was the other way around you get positive with OPK before CBFM because you test OPK during the day and CBFM can only detect it the next morning as it needs the first urine of the day?

also 2 days difference between CBFM peak and OPK positive seems a little too much. According to CBFM I was supposed to ovulate on my second peak CD12, while OPK did not even detect the surge before CD13, which is what, after ovulation? it cant be, can it?
 



Attached Files:







DSCF6996.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## chicky160

Hey Briss as far as I'm aware cbfm should precede opk so I wouldn't stress about it just keep bd'ing :winkwink: and looking at your chart if you have another high temp tomorrow should see crosshairs on cd 12 xxx


----------



## Briss

I am pretty sure FF will give me crosshairs on CD12 but considering my cold not sure it will be accurate. we did BD this morning as well just in case


----------



## smythdm

Hi Garfie - thinking of you and so sorry you're having to go through this. :( the not knowing is the hardest part...


----------



## sophie121

hey everyone this is my first month using the cbfm too,mind if i join? im on CD 1 only though x 
:dust:


----------



## chicky160

I think you are covering all your bases Briss :hugs:

How's things smyth? :hugs:

Garfie, we miss you :hugs:

Afm. I forgot to temp this morning :dohh: but have decided I'm going to invent a tww pill!!! So we will all take it 1dpo an it'll magically make the tww a pleasurable, serene experience. We will think we are on a beach sipping cocktails surrounded by hotties! I pick Colin Farrell :winkwink: And will end in a perfect magical bfp!!!! but it's only for us so no telling!!!! Ok.... Where did I put my chemistry kit :winkwink: xxx


----------



## chicky160

Welcome Sophie :happydance: xxx


----------



## happyh29

thinking of you garfie sweetheart,

welcome sophie 
xx


----------



## sophie121

thanks x


----------



## Pixie2982

Awww Garfie am so sorry was thinking positive everyday for you :hugs:

Welcome Sophie 

Briss I have read alot online bout opk as I only had one day of pos and because I missed a day of testing (thought no point) after cbfm stopped and sats there that some peeps can have upto 10 days straight positives on opk  just keep bding 

Afm 4 dpo and really wanna test already lol

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## sophie121

im quite behind haven't started using it yet waiting to test x


----------



## chicky160

morning ladies :hugs:

off to church, will be praying for your miracle baby garfie :flow: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Welcome Sophie!

How is everyone else? I am feeling very poorly today and just hope its for a good reason!! CD21 no idea when af due though my lp was always around 12 days! Xx


----------



## exilius

tinkerbellsie: your chart looks good, unless today's jump was being sick.... fx for you :)


----------



## chicky160

Jeez tink look at that spike! I'm praying for you too sweet pea :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaaahh thanks ladies.

I just feel really sick and have massive backache :( and a constant headache since ovulation. 

It would be typical to be now as this month and next month we've got a lot of outgoings as things need doing around the house lol. Obviously would still be over the moon! Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaaahh thanks ladies.

I just feel really sick and have massive backache :( and a constant headache since ovulation. 

It would be typical to be now as this month and next month we've got a lot of outgoings as things need doing around the house lol. Obviously would still be over the moon! Xx


----------



## sophie121

i feel silly asking this but do i change the cbfm day everyday like day1 /2 etc or does it automatically do it by its self?? x :haha:


----------



## chicky160

Hey Sophie all you Do is turn it on within your timeframe and aside from having to feed it sticks it'll do the rest for you :hugs: x


----------



## Briss

Welcome Sophie! you just need to set your CBFM once between CD1-5 every cycle (just press m button and wait until it shown the right CD) after that it will move automatically. good luck!

am still puzzled, got my crosshairs today as expected but dotted ones probably cos OPK was positive after O. did another OPK today and it was negative but the line is still very dark just slightly less so than the control line. How come I did not get proper positive OPK last cycle? I mean I thought I missed it cos POAS just once a day but this cycle LH surge lasted for over 2 days so was impossible to miss it. Maybe I did not have LH surge last cycle? and that's why CBFM did not peak? but then why did I have a temp shift? is it possible to get a temp shift without ovulation? so many questions...

garfie, hope things are getting better for you


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> Welcome Sophie! you just need to set your CBFM once between CD1-5 every cycle (just press m button and wait until it shown the right CD) after that it will move automatically. good luck!
> 
> am still puzzled, got my crosshairs today as expected but dotted ones probably cos OPK was positive after O. did another OPK today and it was negative but the line is still very dark just slightly less so than the control line. How come I did not get proper positive OPK last cycle? I mean I thought I missed it cos POAS just once a day but this cycle LH surge lasted for over 2 days so was impossible to miss it. Maybe I did not have LH surge last cycle? and that's why CBFM did not peak? but then why did I have a temp shift? is it possible to get a temp shift without ovulation? so many questions...
> 
> garfie, hope things are getting better for you

hey briss you are right the dotted lines will be because of opks, mine always says the info i enter is conflicting :shrug: i ddidnt think you would have a thermal shift without ov it could possibly be down to urine samples being diluted? :shrug: x


----------



## sophie121

yeah i don't understand the set time frame thing no matter how many times i read the booklet,i set it to cd1 ytday but it didnt change today? x


----------



## sophie121

hmm it didn't change today? i don;t get the time frame thing either no matter how much i read the booklet x im dumb lol x


----------



## chicky160

sophie121 said:


> hmm it didn't change today? i don;t get the time frame thing either no matter how much i read the booklet x im dumb lol x

What time did u reset it Hun? X


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Sophie! you just need to set your CBFM once between CD1-5 every cycle (just press m button and wait until it shown the right CD) after that it will move automatically. good luck!
> 
> am still puzzled, got my crosshairs today as expected but dotted ones probably cos OPK was positive after O. did another OPK today and it was negative but the line is still very dark just slightly less so than the control line. How come I did not get proper positive OPK last cycle? I mean I thought I missed it cos POAS just once a day but this cycle LH surge lasted for over 2 days so was impossible to miss it. Maybe I did not have LH surge last cycle? and that's why CBFM did not peak? but then why did I have a temp shift? is it possible to get a temp shift without ovulation? so many questions...
> 
> garfie, hope things are getting better for you
> 
> hey briss you are right the dotted lines will be because of opks, mine always says the info i enter is conflicting :shrug: i ddidnt think you would have a thermal shift without ov it could possibly be down to urine samples being diluted? :shrug: xClick to expand...

 it might have been diluted but not more than this cycle really


----------



## sophie121

around 3 or 4..ytday afternoon i changed it this morning as it thought thats what u do?? what should i do now jus reset it again to cd3 tomorrow and remember the time?


----------



## chicky160

sophie121 said:


> around 3 or 4..ytday afternoon i changed it this morning as it thought thats what u do?? what should i do now jus reset it again to cd3 tomorrow and remember the time?


Ok I personally would reset it again. Do it in the morning when you get up, so for example if you reset around 7:30am or whatever your get up time is, you will have two hours either side of that time to turn it on every day and test if it asks you too. You are supposed to use first morning urine too. So when you reset remember to hold down the m button until it flashes through to 3 x


----------



## sophie121

i knew about the time frame for testing but didnt know it linked to wen u set and wait to test how silly of me :dohh: 

:dust:


----------



## chicky160

Hehe well thank goodness you found us! Lol. X


----------



## sophie121

YES! thank you x :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone 
I think I am 2 or 3 dpo (3 days post first peak). Something really strange happened yesterday -and before you all reply... I KNOW it's far too early for any symptoms...

I was running a baby shower for my good friend (due in 3 weeks time) and was setting up early in the morning. I felt great-although not really hungry. I suddenly felt sick, ran to bathroom, puked and then felt okay again. I felt queasy all day but not enough to stay away from the delicious goodies. Still feel a little sicky every now again (didn't want breakfast this morning) but how weird is that!?!

I have googled it into a stupor-my hope was that it was some sign of implantation but it turns out it's even too early for that! Probably was just from a spike in hormones caused by ovulation.

I am still SUPER hopeful and wishing with all my might that I am preggers this month. With my best friend's baby due in 3 week, wouldn't it be awesome to find out I'm preggers around the same time!?

I am following you all :)
Welcome Sophie! This forum is by far the best! I tried a few others once but have only stuck to this one :)

Chicky, I am needing that 2ww pill. Please post me one!!!

Briss, hang in there and when in doubt... dtd! ha ha ha!

Garfie, whats news hon? I hope you are getting LOADS of love and support from friends and family...

Love,
hopeful


----------



## sophie121

honey its not too early for symptoms trust me google it xx theres loads of blogs/forums where people get symptoms as early as 2/3 dpo im one of them x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Really? I feel fine now... was this with your two angel-babies?


----------



## Pixie2982

hopeful i have got symptoms every month (or so I thought) if you want it as bad as I do then your brain tells you that you are having symptoms but actually far from it I have also read online a lot and this can infact happen it so unfair that your brain tell ya that you are but actually not :hugs:

:dust: :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sophie121

yeah with my last angel x


----------



## sophie121

it was unplanned aswell that one i knew i was around ovulation but protection failed x i knew i was pregnant i just knew x


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Welcome Sophie:hi: glad you found us:flower:

Just a quick update still bleeding (not bright red), still feel pregnant (sore boobs etc) Belly has gone down (but not a lot) I know all these symptoms can be explained as I still have HCG in my system - But all I have is hope until Wednesday when I go for my scan:cry:

On the negative (which I don't like to think about) I have had a 2 us and both have shown an empty sac, my HCG level has fallen slightly, I am still bleeding:cry: One of these things happening I might be okay with but all three?:shrug:

Sophie - Sorry to hear about your losses - glad you are trying again and once again welcome (sorry I've not been around much I have been in quite a dark place but I have read your posts):flower:

Hopeful - I got symptoms really early this time - but dismissed them as being in my head (if it helps you get through the tww why not?) you never know hun :hugs:

Tink - Hope you are feeling a lot better today :flower:

Chicky - Thanks for praying for me, me and little one need all the help we can get.:cry:

Pixie - Your chart is looking a lot more positive than last month good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

Smyth/Happy - Thanks for your kind words hun:hugs:

Briss - Your chart also looks a lot better than last month fingers crossed for you :dust::dust::dust:

Mrs B - How are you? :flower:

Right ladies I'm off I have a splitting headache today (hoping its positive hormones) but more likely just stress :cry:

Will pop back soon.

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Hey garfie :hugs: I really hope you get some answers soon Hun, thinking of you constantly! Even my dh asks "how's garfie on that website thingy" we are all rooting for you :hugs:

Hopeful I've heard of some having symptoms that early on good old google! Fxd for you Hun 

How is everyone else? Pee on anything today tink? :winkwink:

Afm start of my week off! Today I will be getting my hideous roots done! Thank the lord! :haha: blood test results tomorrow. I'm curious to see what dr says but also concerned as they only really show ov and I know I did she will say that's it for now bugger off and try harder! :dohh: and tomorrow is also my dh's birthday so have an afternoon trip to the Warner brothers Harry porter studios booked as a surprise!!! :happydance: more a present for me thou if I'm honest :haha: and on Friday il be heading off to the isle of wight to spend some time with my grandparents. What will I do without bnb for a whole 3 days!!!! Xxx

Love chicky xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww Garfie I am still keeping everything crossed for you.

Sounds like you have a busy week Chicky!! Enjoy!!

Afm: I am still feeling really really sick, but it's not coming to anything and it only goes away when I lie down (which as I've dragged myself into work isn't possible!). I'm hoping it's good news, but I doubt it. I did poas this morning yes, and it was a bfn! :(


----------



## Briss

tink, your chart and symptoms look really promising, keep POAS it may take a few days after implantation to be picked up by the test.

garfie, the fact that it is not red is a good sign. we are hoping for your miracle baby 

chicky, it is great that your week off coincide with your approaching ovulation, I hear it is easier to get pregnant on holidays less stress etc so fingers crossed it will work for you

AFM, nothing to report, am as confused as ever with conflicting CBFM and OPK results, consider myself in 2WW. I think I ovulated in CD13 and not CD 12, cos the temp rise was probably due to my cold but most importantly that was the last day I had any sex drive. I usually have increased sex drive from the last few days of my period to O. I hear it is common to have that during your fertile period (although when I was younger I had that every day regardless ... oh, well)


----------



## tay_913

Took a walmart 88 cent test this morning, BFN, AF is due Wednesday :(


----------



## smythdm

Hi girls -

Haven't had too much to report, but I've been keeping tabs on everyone :) I go in to the RE today for a consult to discuss the next steps, so I'm excited for that. I think I ovulated last Sunday (so over a week ago) and I've definitely been feeling little flutters/light cramps all week that I though were good signs, but I've gotten some spotting so who knows whats up. (I know it could be implantation, but I don't want to be foolish and get my hopes up). 

I'm insanely frustrated with my CBFM - as it gave me all highs when the OPK and even the CBFM stick clearly showed an LH surge. I guess I'll reset it this month. It hasn't worked at all since the mc 2 months ago...

I guess I'm 6DPO now, thinking of all you ladies :) Planning to start temping next month too to see when/if I actually ovulate, thought I thought I felt it this month...


----------



## Pixie2982

Are you going to use fertility friend online so we all can track you progress


----------



## smythdm

Yup sure am!! :)


----------



## chicky160

Ooh smyth can't wait to stalk you properly! :haha: well that's if you have another cycle :winkwink:


----------



## smythdm

Hehe thanks for the optimism ;)


----------



## sophie121

im sorry u had to go through that garfie x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies, Garfie hon, just keep positive. I've seen ladies on other forums bleed and after progesterone and rest been fine. I'm hoping with all my might for your bean!! :hugs:

Tay and Tink, my friend is due in 3 weeks with a gorgeous, healthy boy. She got BFN's up to 3 days late! Only on 4 days late did she get that bfp :) Hang in there! 

AFM: I feel a twinge every now and again but trust me, I feel twinges all cycle long! 4dpo and already wishing the 2ww to be over! Urgh-the agony!

On a personal note, my dad skyped last night to say they found a lump where he previously had a melanoma. I am terrified! He is 52 and fit/healthy. He is being operated on and having a biopsy on Wed. I cried myself to sleep last night :cry:

x
hopeful


----------



## hopefulhoney

Smyth! I am right behind you. Looking forward to seeing your test results :) when do you first test? How many days post ovulation?


----------



## smythdm

Hopeful - so sorry to hear about your dad, that's really scary. 

I'll test on Friday maybe - 11DPO was when I got my BFP last time. I dunno if I'll make it that long, I feel like I'm already spotting and AF is on her nasty way. Sigh - hopefully I can get things started with the RE today. Will find out all my test results from this past cycle.

When will you be testing?


----------



## Pixie2982

ugh 2ww got me this morning and tested lol obviously bfn as only 6DPO :haha:


----------



## chicky160

Oh hopeful I hope it's nothing to worry about. If it is it'll be tough but medicine is so advanced now that these things are so easily dealt with. My mum and grandmother were diagnosed two weeks apart. They didn't hold out much hope as her one lump turned out to be 11 dotted around her right side and she was a grade 3c. She's well and going strong! So never worry, have faith and keep going with a smile. Having a pma and a strong will is the only way to get through it all. With any luck it'll be one of those things that can be whipped out and forgotten about :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Smyth- wishing you lots of luck and :dust: and hopefully there won't be a next cycle.

Hopeful- sorry to hear about your dad- hope it all works out ok :hugs:

Pixie- oh no! Why do we do this to ourselves!? :haha:

Afm: still feeling very poorly. Been headachy and nauseous all day, with hot and cold flushes. Came home from work and went to sleep for 2 hours. When I woke up the tubes from my ears down my neck felt all swollen and full. That's gone now to, but still feel sick. All I can eat is crisps and pasta :( xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

been having slight twinges in my right ovary which am really hoping its a good thing :yay:
but on the other hand it could be period pains but its much more light fxed anyway
what do you ladies think because I aint got a bloody clue lol

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaaaaaahhhhhh my chart :cry:

I've been up every hour in the night either hot or shivering- as I had to work through it yesterday am taking today off sick as also got a banging headache :( and feel sick. Its too much with all the nappies etc! Lol xx


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies. Bloods are in. Progesterone, thyroid, estrogen, all perfect results. So now we wait for hubby s.a which has been bumped to the 15th August. In the meantime I've been told to go back next cycle for more 7dpo bloods and rubella bloods also. We don't see gp now again till sept which she will then see about referring us to a gyno. She told me to stop using monitor and temping (not likely) but as I have to go back for more 7dpo bloods I did argue I wouldn't know when 7dpo was without it! She didn't say anything. So I've made a decision. I will keep trying till Christmas, and if still nothing that's it for me. It's been approx 10 yrs of trying. If I go through the whole process of iui etc and assuming I don't have any procedures done in the meantime il be heading for ivf. But. By the time we are through the waiting list and onto treatment I will be too old for nhs funding. So she said its unfortunate but it looks like we may have missed the boat slightly and left it too long :cry: we will see miracles happen. Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

chicky160 said:


> Morning ladies. Bloods are in. Progesterone, thyroid, estrogen, all perfect results. So now we wait for hubby s.a which has been bumped to the 15th August. In the meantime I've been told to go back next cycle for more 7dpo bloods and rubella bloods also. We don't see gp now again till sept which she will then see about referring us to a gyno. She told me to stop using monitor and temping (not likely) but as I have to go back for more 7dpo bloods I did argue I wouldn't know when 7dpo was without it! She didn't say anything. So I've made a decision. I will keep trying till Christmas, and if still nothing that's it for me. It's been approx 10 yrs of trying. If I go through the whole process of iui etc and assuming I don't have any procedures done in the meantime il be heading for ivf. But. By the time we are through the waiting list and onto treatment I will be too old for nhs funding. So she said its unfortunate but it looks like we may have missed the boat slightly and left it too long :cry: we will see miracles happen. Xx

Chicky that is really good news about your results :happydance: sounds like your doctor is being a bit of a dick.... You're right how would you know when ovulation was without those methods :dohh: Also if there is a problem with husband's sperm then timing is everything! 

I've just done a little research on NHS funding as my friend is trying to go through the process ATM but is not heavy enough and the NICE guidelines say the woman needs to be between 23 and 39 so you've still technically got another 6 years of time so to speak (how do they explain helping people over 35???) the link is here www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/889.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=127

Also I looked at Bedfordshire NHS link and the upper age is 40... Will add that link in as I am not a master of the iPad yet!! Big hugs but hopefully will all work out ok :hugs::hugs::hugs: and here is the second link www.bedfordshire.nhs.uk/downloads/fertility_services_commissioning_policy_IVF.pdf


----------



## Briss

that's right, I will be 36 this year and will likely to be referred for IVF this month (after 2 years of TTC + 1 year of going through box ticking exercise with FS). I was told that there should not be a waiting list cos I have done all the procedures and tests with FS so am likely to have IVF done by the end of this year.... if my DH will agree to this, that is


----------



## Briss

hopefulhoney said:


> On a personal note, my dad skyped last night to say they found a lump where he previously had a melanoma. I am terrified! He is 52 and fit/healthy. He is being operated on and having a biopsy on Wed. I cried myself to sleep last night :cry:
> 
> x
> hopeful

hopeful, I really hope everything will be fine with your dad, try to keep positive. most of the lumps turn out to be benign and it is good that they found it early on. was his melanoma benign?


----------



## Pixie2982

signs of the :witch: is on her way :(


----------



## chicky160

hi ladies thanks so much for your support :hugs:

pixie its not over till she shows :thumbup:



ok so been thinking..... thanks so much for the links tink they have really helped :hugs: so what we will do now, have dh's swimmers checked in august, hopefully as my bloods came back good, and if he seems to be the issue, it'll change things i.e how quickly we can progress. from what gp told me today all initial testing should be done within 11 months or so, that means if we still havent conceived by christmas we will be referred to a gyno. but i have read and heard cases of people being automatically referred for ivf due to poor sperm quality/length of time ttc etc. i think if she was really concerned she would have referred me to a gnyo already and as all seems ok atm and bloods were great thats why she would rather wait :shrug: (funding could be the issue here?):shrug: anyway my temper has calmed :haha: ive had a lovely day and back in my happy bubble :winkwink: next cycle i will be back on the cbfm with a vengeance!!! i cannot an will not stop using it as she has suggested, been there done it and it clearly hasnt worked for me, so onwards and upwards!!! pma! pma! xxxxx:happydance:

p.s she also told me my liver is ok!......again... :haha: i did chuckle :haha:xx


----------



## Briss

it was muck quicker for me, we came to GP a year ago and told her that we have been TTc for 2 years and cant get pregnant, she run blood tests which were fine apart from iron deficiency but my hubby's test was not great so we had to repeat it after 6 weeks. the second test was better but still on the lower side so she immediately referred us to a fertility clinic where we spent almost a year now. we waited for the appointment with FS for 2 months and in september last year started the process. Interestingly they did not do anything about my hubby's sperm, they concentrated on me. In january i was told that we should consider IVF. still considering...


----------



## exilius

It might be worth looking at one of the home sa test so you don't have to wait till Aug. If it's net/bad you can look into what things might help. I'm going to be buying one for oh. If its not good the sexy jocky boxers get chucked and he will learn to like boxers.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Morning ladies! Much happier with my chart today!!! Poas (Superdrug and cheapy) and appears to be very faint line on both tests- won't show in a pic- but husband can see them! Spotting started yesterday but appears to have stopped now. Still feel poorly- sick, and head cold symptoms :(

Bit upset I've run out of proper tests other than digital ones!!! Grr. This is the longest few days ever!! It would be typical to happen now when I'm panicking about finances!! We're not doing anything differently but have less money! :shrug: guess the cost of everything has gone up! Nevermind.... Means there will never be a right time!!

How is everyone else?

Lots of love, luck and :dust: to Garfie today!

Chicky glad the links helped and you're in a happier mood. Not sure if its possible for you- but private sperm tests are £125 around here- which isn't that bad in the scheme of things-if we're not preg this month then that's what we're going to do :hugs: 

Pixie- hope the :witch: doesn't arrive! Xx


----------



## chicky160

Briss I'm glad the process is much quicker for you hun, :hugs:

Exilius I've actually been looking at those but was concerned at how reliable it would be :shrug: 

TINK!!! Praying those lines will get darker for you Hun! God I bed you would just about pee on anything right now! :haha: x

Well Afm I peed on a stick too! I know I said I wouldn't but I did lol. The lh type obviously :winkwink: I had some what I thought might have been ov pains yesterday, and would normally ov the following day so thought what the hell. It was neg as usual so will have to see what that little temp spike does tomorrow :flower: x


----------



## exilius

chicky, there's an asian one which is pretty much a microscope that steps you through the tests and has a grid so you can count active sperm. About $60 (Aus). It steps you through the 3 main tests - volume, mobility and count. I reckon you could do a rough one with a ferning microscope if you have 1....

fx tink!


----------



## Briss

and again about adjusting temperature. I usually measure my temp at 8 am, this morning I woke up at 5.30 am and it was 36.61, the adjuster put it to 36.89. but I managed to fall asleep and woke up again at my usual time 8 am and it was only 36.66. The adjuster is wrong I guess so I should probably use 8 am temp. I slept for 2-2.5 hours so should be accurate, right?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss there is so little in it you could prob use either... I'd go with the 8am one though :)

Chicky- I would indeedy! Just worried its an evap or we imagined it! I just wanna know!! I was considering home sperm tests but was warned that they can lead you to believe everything is fine when its not, or worry you unnecessarily. 

If I'm not pregnant I'm well miffed as I feel crap!! Xx


----------



## chicky160

Briss I'd just go with the 8am one too as there is so little difference :hugs:

Tink I really hope so too!!!! :happydance: sorry you feel crap thou :( x


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Just popped in to let you know how I got on.

Not good - a m.c at 9w 3d.

Booked for a dnc tomorrow at 8.00am.:cry:

I will catch up properly soon.

:hugs:

X

ps Tink I always use Superdrug cheapies :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just popped in to let you know how I got on.
> 
> Not good - a m.c at 9w 3d.
> 
> Booked for a dnc tomorrow at 8.00am.:cry:
> 
> I will catch up properly soon.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> ps Tink I always use Superdrug cheapies :dust::dust::dust:




Garfie :hugs: I'm so sorry. We are all here for you. :cry: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie so sorry to hear your sad news. :hugs: here if you need to talk :hugs:

Bleeding seems more red now- so now I'm worried :( could that dip have just been a sign af was coming? xx


----------



## Pixie2982

afternoon ladies

briss I would use the 8am one :)

tink i feel like crap too

garfie am really sorry we was all praying for you :cry:

afm non stop cramping and sore boobs so think AF is defo on way now and feel like i have a cold so not a happy bunny atm :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Garfie, really sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Garfie I am so sorry to hear your sad news. we are all here for you. do you know what was the reason for mc? it might be worth considering IVF (if you had more than one mc)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Massive hugs Garfie, sorry for your loss xx


----------



## smythdm

Oh garfie - I'm so so sorry. Give yourself as much time as you need to process and think through things.


----------



## hopefulhoney

:cry:
I am so sorry :( I just know this pain and it's awful
:hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hiya all,
Just an update on me 6dpo -AF due in 8... I feel completely normal. I had a few light cramps this afternoon but nothing since. No sore boobs, no bloating, not tired... is this bad?:shrug:


----------



## exilius

Well, given I'm the same dpo and have had heaps of cramping (since o) gradually getting worse. My boobs ache, and I think are slightly bigger (they're pretty big as is). I'm pretty sure it's just the soy I took, really not feeling a bfp in my future. Since I'm sure I'm a failure, and you're the polar opposite I'm sure you're gonna get one!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

So.....tested this morning (only have ICs and 2 digis left). I could see a line quite clearly on IC https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test30917 But stupidly followed this up with a digi- BFN :dohh:

I'm still bleeding and it's red... but its not yet like my usual AF.. though sorry if tmi it seems to come in small bursts and then when I wipe it's string :shrug:


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> So.....tested this morning (only have ICs and 2 digis left). I could see a line quite clearly on IC https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test30917 But stupidly followed this up with a digi- BFN :dohh:
> 
> I'm still bleeding and it's red... but its not yet like my usual AF.. though sorry if tmi it seems to come in small bursts and then when I wipe it's string :shrug:



Tink I can clearly see a nice pink line too! The bleeding is strange thou :shrug: xxx


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> Hiya all,
> Just an update on me 6dpo -AF due in 8... I feel completely normal. I had a few light cramps this afternoon but nothing since. No sore boobs, no bloating, not tired... is this bad?:shrug:


Of course it's not bad sweet pea :hugs: remember when creative got her bfp! No symptoms whatsoever :hugs: xxx


----------



## chicky160

Good morning everyone :flower:

Thinking of you garfie :hugs:

So.... This may be a long one lol:haha:
The upside of me being off this week is dh and I have had plenty of time to tak.... And bd :winkwink: and have come to a conclusion. We are going to cancel his sperm analysis. I know it's a shock to us too, but as I have said before intervention is a road we never wanted to go down. We have discussed how he will feel if his results aren't what we want them to be and he would be utterly devastated, as would I. And are both terrified of the affect it may have on us, as he knows how baldly I want a child and will feel its one more thing he cannot provide. Sometimes what you don't know can't Hurt you. So the plan is to keep doing what we are doing. And, if it's meant to be it will, I cannot subject myself to being pulled about physically and emotionally. It's officially in gods hands and maybe there is a very good reason why we haven't conceived in all this time, I'm sure he has a plan for us :) so, that's it. We will keep trying and see what happens. A big dream of our is to one day adopt. And that is a road we will go down if we do not conceive within the next year :) I've read on some ivf threads about the process of the treatment and it's really not for me but I know with a little praying I will be a mummy one way or another :happydance: xxxx

On another note I'm partly scared to fill my body with drugs that affect me hormonally with all the hormone receptive cancers in the family and I'm not wanting to do anything I may regret in years to come. Especially now, as mum had found yet another lump :cry: pray for her ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## Briss

Chicky, I am sorry about your mum, I hope she will be fine.

I can understand your view, since we found out that my hubby's sperm is not of great quality our relationship is a mess, we argue all the time. I blame him for having been subjected to various operations which in the end did not do me any good but may have had a negative effect on my health and all cos he cant be bothered to change his lifestyle to improve his sperm. am getting upset by just writing this down. am also off to my FS and have a feeling I am gonna have a breakdown there. But still for me personally a child that does not have my DNA is not an option. for some reason blood means everything to me. so will probably have to go IVF route with all its risks (I have ovarian cancer in my family) ... but I am still trying to be optimistic and hope we all get pregnant naturally this year.


----------



## chicky160

I'm sure it'll happen for you and all of us Briss. And thanks for seeing my point of view. You kind of confirmed for me how I would feel, and my husband is my life before anything else. If its meant to be only me and him then I can deal with it. Fxd crossed you get your bfp before you get to the ivf route, and I have a miracle :hugs: 

Xxxxx


----------



## Briss

My appointment with FS went surprisingly well, biopsy results are fine, I have a cyst but it's very small. all the rest seems ok. She said the operation could have that effect (shortening my cycle) but it should get back to normal. we need to monitor my cycle again to check I am ovulating. She also said we need to start thinking about treatment, and again the good news is we are eligible for funding (until I am 40!) and now she even said we can start with IUI (I get 3 free attempts) and then if this fails move to IVF (1 free attempt). Although my hubby is against IVF but maybe he will change his mind in a couple of months


----------



## chicky160

That's great news Briss!!! :happydance: x


----------



## Pixie2982

afternoon ladies



> Hiya all,
> Just an update on me 6dpo -AF due in 8... I feel completely normal. I had a few light cramps this afternoon but nothing since. No sore boobs, no bloating, not tired... is this bad?

not bad as everyone's signs are different:hugs:

exilius - I have them exact signs and feel like I am in limbo lol although I am 8dpo I have had them since 2 dpo sore and heavy boobs, cramping, tired all the time and am pretty sure my boobs are a bit swollen but not sure what's in my head:haha:

Tink - I stupidly tested again this morning 8dpo and got bfn so you are not alone and FXed crossed that bleeding will stop :)

chicky - I am not taking any hormone supplement either, sorry to hear bout your mum hope she will be fine

Briss -hopefully you and hubby can sort it out because stress can also affect TTCing :(

:dust:


----------



## sophie121

sorry about that chicky my monitor started asking for sticks today im only cd6 i feel really behind x


----------



## chicky160

sophie121 said:


> sorry about that chicky my monitor started asking for sticks today im only cd6 i feel really behind x

That's normal or first cycle hun lets look forward to those peaks!!! :happydance: I can't wait to use mine again next cycle xxx


----------



## chicky160

It's not over till she shows pixie xx

Thanks for the support guys, with any luck it's nothing to worry about. If it is we will deal with it. Nothing new, and nothing we haven't beaten before. :thumbup: it's all about having positive thoughts, which we have oodles of :happydance: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ah Chicky that is a brilliant attitude. I like to think I will feel the same as I hadn't managed to bring myself to book the SA. Blame isn't good. :hugs: So glad you have that PMA.

Keep your chin up Pixie... No :witch: allowed

Sophie- aww hun, you will be in front soon!! That's how it seems to work.

I took another test...... Superdrug one and there is definite line- https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test31004 when can I class myself as pregnant????? And wish the bleeding would stop!!! My friend had this though... xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Ah Chicky that is a brilliant attitude. I like to think I will feel the same as I hadn't managed to bring myself to book the SA. Blame isn't good. :hugs: So glad you have that PMA.
> 
> Keep your chin up Pixie... No :witch: allowed
> 
> Sophie- aww hun, you will be in front soon!! That's how it seems to work.
> 
> I took another test...... Superdrug one and there is definite line- https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test31004 when can I class myself as pregnant????? And wish the bleeding would stop!!! My friend had this though... xx




Tink I see something!!! And I'm on my phone!!! So that has to be a good picture! Xxx

Sophie when you're ovulating and those of us who don't get bfp's this cycle are on our af or waiting to ov we will be well jel :winkwink: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

What the hell... I'm gonna go with it now as its definite and fx its sticky!!! After getting my positive on a digi I'm going to miss peeing on things :haha: and turning my cbfm on!!! Do I stop temping now???? Xxxxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

And I don't wanna venture away from you lovely ladies :cry: xxxx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> And I don't wanna venture away from you lovely ladies :cry: xxxx

 

Tink I forbid you to leave me!!!! I will not be left behind!!! Yes you damned well will turn that monitor on every day and temp just to keep me happy! And yes... It is all about me ;) fxd for a stick bean sweet pea. Will you test again so we can see those lines get darker? Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I don't even wanna go and post elsewhere ATM- I'm sort of scared :haha:

Do you think I should carry on temping? Was just worried it would stress me out if temp dropped etc?? 

I will test again but now I've got the positive I'm going to try and wait until Sunday morning and if line dark enough maybe risk a digi again!! Ah I dunno! DH is very quiet..... Xxx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> I don't even wanna go and post elsewhere ATM- I'm sort of scared :haha:
> 
> Do you think I should carry on temping? Was just worried it would stress me out if temp dropped etc??
> 
> I will test again but now I've got the positive I'm going to try and wait until Sunday morning and if line dark enough maybe risk a digi again!! Ah I dunno! DH is very quiet..... Xxx


Tink I honestly wouldn't bother temping. Every little dip or peak here and there will just freak you out. Give it a couple of days and test again. It'll be nice to see those lines getting darker! :happydance: congratulations to you my lovely. As for dh he's probably in shock! LolI wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:

That doesn't mean you have permission to leave me thou :haha: xx


----------



## chicky160

How many cycles was this for you tink? X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww I won't leave you! :hugs: 

Cycles is tricky as they didn't settle down properly- we've been trying since end of August last year. I'd say I've had 6 afs since Dec of varying lengths.

He prob is in shock as we were saying now would be a bad time :dohh: meh if I'd gotten a solid bfp earlier would also have been bad timing for now :p and less time to save. I'm in shock too!!! Can't sleep or settle lol. Still dreading work tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## exilius

Pixie, 8dpo today and all symptoms are gone. My boobs are within normal aching paramayers(running has never been a good idea). We'll see how it goes, but I'm expecting af any day now, hoping she stays away for 4 more days!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey ladies, TINK how many dpo are you? SO excited for you! I am at 8 or 9dpo and am desperate to POAS because I just got some dollarstore cheapies... but know a BFN will make me sad and it's our anniversary today!

And what are your symptoms? How are you feeling? I am wanting to test so badly but no symptoms yet...

Confused as to when to start testing... only around 12dpo???

Ahhhhhhh! The AGONY! So scared that this could be a huge disappointment! URGH!!


----------



## Pixie2982

congrats tink :dance:
dont worry too much about bleeding as my sister had periods through 9 months of her pregnancy :)

exilius you aint out just yet :)

hopeful i am 8/9 dpo too and been sooo bad and tested twice so far :haha: 
but it is the first month where we actually pinpointed OV give a day or so 
am trying so hard not to go out and buy another test tomorrow lol
gonna try and wait until 12/14 dpo

Whats the best tests to use as I have only been using digi ones?

afm still got really sore boobs and mild cramps and constantly tired hoping thats a good thing, bad:witch: stay away!!!!

:dust:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Ooh Pixie! We are twins! We can test together! Okay, 12dpo, then 14dpo and 16dpo, k?
I have cheapies from a dollar store ($1.25) and then I have two from a supermarket that I got for like $6 each. I know they work (the $6 ones) as I got a bfp on them before I lost my angel baby...

YAY! Anyone else gonna test with us?
S&S- still NOTHING! Not a thing. CP keeps changing too and CM just wet (but not too much of it) and a little clumpy. Nothing exciting to report...

xxx
Hopeful


----------



## sophie121

thanks hopefully il catch up next month if u dont get ur bfps i hope u do! x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Okay, I am a complete idiot. My self control went completely out of the window :)
Obviously, at 8dpo a BFN...
I need help! Am I becoming a POAS addict? These cheapies that I just discovered this morning are NOT going to help... Oh dear! :dohh:


----------



## Pixie2982

hopefulhoney said:


> Okay, I am a complete idiot. My self control went completely out of the window :)
> Obviously, at 8dpo a BFN...
> I need help! Am I becoming a POAS addict? These cheapies that I just discovered this morning are NOT going to help... Oh dear! :dohh:

lol just as bad as me, what we like haha
think i am not going to buy any tests until sun so can do a FMU on mon 12dpo


----------



## hopefulhoney

okay, TOTALLY. I'm going to test with you then... Oh my goodness! How HARD is this! This is the first time I've caught ovulation too. We bd'd on both highs and Peaks. Please let this be it!!!!!


----------



## Pixie2982

Really hard lol


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Pixie and Hopeful.

I thought I saw something at 11dpo but thought it was line eye lol.. And then yesterday at 12 dpo I got a series of lines (if faint).

Tbh I've had heaps of symptoms though not sure if all pregnancy related.

I've had tender boobs- but always have those.

Nausea for a week- but it was worse 7 to 9 dpo... Tho its still there.

Constant headache- since 7dpo. Also had cold/flu symptoms without runny nose etc- but think I've had a virus.

Backache- only a morning and night.

Also been constiptated from 6 to 11dpo- but I get that occasionally too.

I feel a bit different but can't but my finger on it. As I felt so poorly aat 7dpo I started testing then and though I would carry on with cheapies aas an experiment just in case. Only had success with ICs and Superdrugs own brand so far.

Wishing both of you lots of :dust: and glue for testing Monday xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Also this weird very light af since 9dpo that comes and goes!! Xx


----------



## exilius

I've tested every morning since 6dpo :p 

I've also been moist, but not enough to count as watery. Today I got some textbook creamy cm (not heaps but looks just like the guide and felt like vasaline). Unfortunately trying to check output from my cervix got a small amount of bright red spotting. Since the 3 times I've tried to check (i have a retroverted cervix) I've caused. Spotting, and the only times I've been spotting have been preceded by a cervix check I can only assume that the check is causing the bleeding, so I probably am catching myself or something and it probably doesn't count as real spotting. 

Also, first time I'd ever had creamy cm! A slight yellowish brown. Could be promising.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck and :dust: to you to Exilius.

Also. I'm gonna turn my cbfm on as normal and see what happens when poas! Xxx


----------



## chicky160

morning ladies :flower:

hope we are all staying sane with alll this poas going on! :haha: im off to the isle of wight for the weekend to see my grandparents so as they have no internet il catch up with you all on monday :hugs: looking forward to seeing those bfp's!!!!!! :happydance:

congrats again tink :hugs:

garfie thinking of you my lovely :hugs:


love chicky xxxxx


----------



## garfie

Tink

Just popping by to say congrats on your :bfp: you must be on cloud nine and don't worry about hubby he will come round (just takes them a bit longer after all they're not the ones who have been looking for clues :winkwink:)

I am so so so so pleased (you get I'm pleased?) for you hun.

I could see it by your temp shift (that's why its important to temp right?)

I also swear by Superdrug cheapies (both times they gave me BFPS) :happydance::happydance:

May I suggest you stop temping now hun as you will only drive yourself mad:haha:

Congrats again hun:flower:

My DnC went well yesterday and when I am feeling a bit stronger I will tell you ladies all about it from when I went in the hospital until I left it was like a scene from a carry on film - good old NHS!

Love to you all will catch up properly soon (still stalking all your post though):ninja::ninja:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Chicky, have you already ovulated? how did I miss that! enjoy your weekend in the isle of Wight 

Tink, congratulations! this is so exciting! looking at your chart and that dip on CD10 could have been an implantation dip actually. please do post any updated BFP cant wait to see those lines getting darker. interesting to see what CBFM has to say about that.

Garfie thinking of you all the time, if possible try to keep positive. do you know when can you start TTC again? I watched "one born every minute" the other day and one of the ladies had quite a few mc before she finally conceived and carried to term. I felt for her but in the end she gave birth to a perfectly healthy baby. I just thought it very inspiring

Exilius good luck with POAS you are not out yet! I am still holding up. AF is due end of next week (unless I get another weirdly short cycle) so I will probably start POAS mid next week

Hopeful, congratulations on your anniversary! Wishing you get your BFP, would be a lovely present :) 

Pixie, your symptoms sound very promising, good luck with POAS!


----------



## Pixie2982

tinkerbellsie said:


> Thanks Pixie and Hopeful.
> 
> I thought I saw something at 11dpo but thought it was line eye lol.. And then yesterday at 12 dpo I got a series of lines (if faint).
> 
> Tbh I've had heaps of symptoms though not sure if all pregnancy related.
> 
> I've had tender boobs- but always have those.
> 
> Nausea for a week- but it was worse 7 to 9 dpo... Tho its still there.
> 
> Constant headache- since 7dpo. Also had cold/flu symptoms without runny nose etc- but think I've had a virus.
> 
> Backache- only a morning and night.
> 
> Also been constiptated from 6 to 11dpo- but I get that occasionally too.
> 
> I feel a bit different but can't but my finger on it. As I felt so poorly aat 7dpo I started testing then and though I would carry on with cheapies aas an experiment just in case. Only had success with ICs and Superdrugs own brand so far.
> 
> Wishing both of you lots of :dust: and glue for testing Monday xxx

I have most of them @ 9dpo so Fxed but I only feel sick after I eat then about an hour am hungary again
had occasional headaches and the worst is my boobs they are sooo sore and i swear they are bigger and feel heavier 

and have you had mild cramps/aches in your lower abdomen area?


----------



## Pixie2982

hopeful sounds good, none of us must not touch a test until monday morning

think that would make it sorta easier not to test if waiting with another :)

well that and my partner won't let me :haha:

chicky i really hope so :)


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> Chicky, have you already ovulated? how did I miss that! enjoy your weekend in the isle of Wight
> 
> Tink, congratulations! this is so exciting! looking at your chart and that dip on CD10 could have been an implantation dip actually. please do post any updated BFP cant wait to see those lines getting darker. interesting to see what CBFM has to say about that.
> 
> Garfie thinking of you all the time, if possible try to keep positive. do you know when can you start TTC again? I watched "one born every minute" the other day and one of the ladies had quite a few mc before she finally conceived and carried to term. I felt for her but in the end she gave birth to a perfectly healthy baby. I just thought it very inspiring
> 
> Exilius good luck with POAS you are not out yet! I am still holding up. AF is due end of next week (unless I get another weirdly short cycle) so I will probably start POAS mid next week
> 
> Hopeful, congratulations on your anniversary! Wishing you get your BFP, would be a lovely present :)
> 
> Pixie, your symptoms sound very promising, good luck with POAS!



It certainly looks like it Briss! Earliest ever! And don't worry I nearly missed it too lol xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

I tested for a few days after my PEAK and got LOWS and then a LOW yesterday again... so does that mean I'm out?
Still can't figure out why it's asking for sticks after my two peaks...

You can be honest ladies... not a good sign?


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> I tested for a few days after my PEAK and got LOWS and then a LOW yesterday again... so does that mean I'm out?
> Still can't figure out why it's asking for sticks after my two peaks...
> 
> You can be honest ladies... not a good sign?

The upshot of being stuck on the m25 near heathrow is Internet! Lol. X

Hopeful it'll ask for sticks until its used up 20 so I'd stop feeding it now. Well to be completely truthful I stop personally on first peak. All it means is your surge is over an fertility is low it has nothing to do with wether or not you have conceived :) xxx


----------



## tay_913

hopefulhoney said:


> I tested for a few days after my PEAK and got LOWS and then a LOW yesterday again... so does that mean I'm out?
> Still can't figure out why it's asking for sticks after my two peaks...
> 
> You can be honest ladies... not a good sign?

It goes into auto pilot after the 2 peaks. It will give you 1 high and then continue with lows until it asks for 10 sticks. I quit putting sticks in after my high.


----------



## hopefulhoney

REALLY? It's not bad news?
YAY!


----------



## hopefulhoney

:yipee::wohoo:

I am so RELIEVED!
I thought for sure I was out because I was reading lows now :)


----------



## Briss

I also stop feeding it sticks after the first PEAK, but I continue with OPK until the second line starts fading away


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> I am so RELIEVED!
> I thought for sure I was out because I was reading lows now :)


Hehe bless ya. Ur in for the running sweet pea :hugs: should you ge another cycle remember that so you can save some pennies :winkwink: although as I'm fully expecting you to produce a bfp on Monday you don't need that little bit of info :thumbup: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sorry this is brief- I am on my phone as on way to wedding evening.

Pixie- thanks, and I had pulling cramps at 9 and 10 dpo but just lower backache since. Fx'd yyou get that bfp- must be even more difficult when your situation isn't conventional. 

Chicky- yay that you've ovulated earlier :happydance: have a lovely weekend! 

Garfie- thanks so much for popping in- means so much :hugs: and glad everything wen ok.

Briss- lots of :dust: to you too- and Hopeful and Pixie and everyone else too (though you guys are pretty near testing).

Afm- bfp about the same this morning- but that would make sense if takes 2 to 3 days to double. I have one more superdrug test and one digi- I'm trying to save them! I'm still bleeding and I would be really worried, but my friend had a light period like this and didn't find out til following month it was implantation. Hope it sticks! Xxxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh Chickie, your positive thinking makes me happy! After losing Blythe and my ovary (and tube) I've wondered if it will EVER happen. I am hoping with all my heart for a second line on that test on Monday!
EEEEEK!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Update: feeling twinges and some very, VERY light cramps on and off...
Also, I count like a turd.. I am due my period on Thursday which means Im only 8dpo... so next test will be on TUESDAY for me... but excited to see the other results on Monday :)
xxx
hopeful


----------



## Pixie2982

evening ladies 

just got in from work and am shattered as busy because of england playing WOO HOO england 

tink my sis had periods all the way through
and yes only because of the travelling, got perfect timing for Ov this time so am hoping a little one got through :)

hopeful I might be a bit naughty and do a test on sun lol a cheapie as it shows up faint lines lol 

afm my cramps have near enough gone which is a bit worrying but boobs still hurt to hell
and my legs are aching but not sure if thats because of work lol

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Pixie, I have a good feeling about you! :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Pixie- yeah having to get the timing so right, must be quite strain.. hope it works this cycle for you both :hugs:

Afm.. still taking tests, still a line in person, still very faint... I'm going to relax until I have a nice dark line or "pregnant" on a digi...not sure how long to wait until I do the digi. Want the bleeding to stop and everything to be okay... 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=31236


----------



## Pixie2982

tinkerbellsie said:


> Pixie- yeah having to get the timing so right, must be quite strain.. hope it works this cycle for you both :hugs:
> 
> Afm.. still taking tests, still a line in person, still very faint... I'm going to relax until I have a nice dark line or "pregnant" on a digi...not sure how long to wait until I do the digi. Want the bleeding to stop and everything to be okay...
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=31236

 Am sorry tink I still can't see nothing on there hopefully it will get get darker soon :hugs:

am still having cramps and AF cramps for me only last a few days normally so FXed its good had a backache last night too


----------



## hopefulhoney

The three of us are all together, but all going through such different things!
I am 5 days away from AF and not a symptom to spot! Oh BOY!!!!????


----------



## hopefulhoney

Okay, I have something...
that weird crampy pressure you get before AF, and LOTS of creamy CM. I don't usually get CM to reach my undies but this time I have it.
I do feel my heart sink when I feel that low crampy AF type pressure (too light to be considered cramps yet) but I cramped A LOT my first pregnancy. I remember thinking AF was here and was SO depressed :)
So I know it's not over til she shows and I am hoping this creamy CM is a good thing!
Come ON bfp!!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I had heaps of creamy cm!! I actually felt like af had come aaand had to check lol. Good luyck hun xxxxxx


----------



## exilius

Good morning. D-day ladies.

Good luck Pixie, Hopeful and Tink! Not sure when it be morning for you guys, but I'll check back periodically.

asf - the predicted BFN. Although I'm beginning to think it may just be too early for me (10 dpo with an ic). There's so much cm, and I'm normally dry as a bone from 1-2 dpo until af. My temps are creeping up again giving a tri-phasic pattern (esp when you take into account that I was sick from O to 5 dpo, so those temps are a bit higher than normal), boobs are tender and light cramping on and off . So either a BFP in the making, or majorly troll body.

Edit- so apparently I'm an idiot, meant to post this to a different thread...


----------



## hopefulhoney

Ooh! That sounds EXCITING exilius! fingers crossed for you. I am not quite ready to test... I'm only 9dpo and am wanting to wait until 12dpo and then 16dpo... I know... I am insane!
I have light cramping and twinges in my right ovary... which is a good thing since it's my only one (ha ha ha!) I have heard that those twinges COULD indicate implantation and I'm SUPER hopeful now... I think I need a few of you to say that you feel em before AF ordinarily to help me get back to reality. Found myself rearranging our room in my head to fit in a crib. I'm getting WAY too ahead of myself!

I also feel really light nausea every now and again. Not bad, but just a little of it.
Spent the morning helping my bestie unpack all her new baby clothes, wash them etc... I am SO READY for this.

Her husband prayed for me before I left and asked God to give us a babe. Let's hope his prayers are answered and I find out on Tuesday that they are a reality!

xxx
hopeful


----------



## hopefulhoney

Ooh, QUESTION: How many of you abstain in the 2ww? Is it necessary? We just dtd and then I thought after, whoops! I hope we didn't interfere with the implantation process or something!!!


----------



## Pixie2982

exilius said:


> Good morning. D-day ladies.
> 
> Good luck Pixie, Hopeful and Tink! Not sure when it be morning for you guys, but I'll check back periodically.
> 
> asf - the predicted BFN. Although I'm beginning to think it may just be too early for me (10 dpo with an ic). There's so much cm, and I'm normally dry as a bone from 1-2 dpo until af. My temps are creeping up again giving a tri-phasic pattern (esp when you take into account that I was sick from O to 5 dpo, so those temps are a bit higher than normal), boobs are tender and light cramping on and off . So either a BFP in the making, or majorly troll body.

sounds like really good signs :)



hopefulhoney said:


> Okay, I have something...
> that weird crampy pressure you get before AF, and LOTS of creamy CM. I don't usually get CM to reach my undies but this time I have it.
> I do feel my heart sink when I feel that low crampy AF type pressure (too light to be considered cramps yet) but I cramped A LOT my first pregnancy. I remember thinking AF was here and was SO depressed :)
> So I know it's not over til she shows and I am hoping this creamy CM is a good thing!
> Come ON bfp!!!!

I feel like that too I have lots of it too and feel like I need to go to loo all the time and my CM has turned a faint yellowish (can tell as using white tissue lol)




hopefulhoney said:


> Ooh! That sounds EXCITING exilius! fingers crossed for you. I am not quite ready to test... I'm only 9dpo and am wanting to wait until 12dpo and then 16dpo... I know... I am insane!
> I have light cramping and twinges in my right ovary... which is a good thing since it's my only one (ha ha ha!) I have heard that those twinges COULD indicate implantation and I'm SUPER hopeful now... I think I need a few of you to say that you feel em before AF ordinarily to help me get back to reality. Found myself rearranging our room in my head to fit in a crib. I'm getting WAY too ahead of myself!
> 
> I also feel really light nausea every now and again. Not bad, but just a little of it.
> Spent the morning helping my bestie unpack all her new baby clothes, wash them etc... I am SO READY for this.
> 
> Her husband prayed for me before I left and asked God to give us a babe. Let's hope his prayers are answered and I find out on Tuesday that they are a reality!
> 
> xxx
> hopeful

I have felt the same on the nauseous, its like a sickly taste in my mouth
and this bloomin 2ww is a bloody nightmare:haha:

lots and lots and lots of baby dust to all
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## exilius

I don't abstain at all, during any part of the cycle. We dtd with lower frequency during tww, but that's just because I have a lower sex drive, and we'd need to use lube which puts h2b off.


Hopeful - I've also been having on and off nausea, and for the last 2 days my left eye keeps "pulsing" (feels like I've got a twitch or something). Never had it before, but I've heard some women get itchy eyes before a bfp, so who knows!
We won't need to rearrange our bedroom as our new house will be ready dec/jan, a whole month before I'd be due. I'm sure that not having to lift a finger during the move would be awesome :p


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Todays update from this morning :) not getting anything on digi tho and 15dpo!! :(
 



Attached Files:







South%20Gloucestershire-20120617-00271.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hopefulhoney

Tinks! How ANNOYING! I def see a line there though... 
Just to reassure you, my friend only got her bfp 16dpo and she's due in 10 days time :) :thumbup:
Hang in there
ASM: Pressure and tweaking happening higher up than my ovary. (Uterus?)
Some light cramping. Feeling nauseous before eating in the morning... Still that creaming, gel-like white CM...

I am 4 days away from my early test and 6 days away from possibly knowing for sure... 
Please bfp... come my way!!! :happydance:


----------



## Briss

Tink I can totally see it! 

AFM nothing to report, no symptoms whatsoever, had a glass of wine last night (probably should not have), 3 more days and I will know for sure. in the meantime reading Zita West's book on preparing for assisted conception...


----------



## chicky160

hi ladies im back!:flower:

hope everyone is ok and had a fab weekend:hugs:

tink look at that!:happydance: what a lovely line you have there :hugs:

afm, great time away, so sad to be home, spent all weekend doing jobs at my grandparents!, built a wall, new fence up, you get the picture lol. so sad to leave them, i have got to live by the sea :haha:

obviously didnt take my themometer so i have no idea where i am this cycle, i think i ov in the week according to ff but as i havent temp since could be a false alarm :shrug: must admit i quite like the not knowing this month :winkwink: xxxxxx

p.s little update, mum is fine, lump is nothing to worry about its going to be sorted with a simple injection :wohoo: i would go into detail as to what it is but itll take hours to type and probably wont make any sence lol xxxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Chicky!!! :hugs: glad you had a good time. And I'm even more glad your mum is ok!

I bet it is nice to have a month off sometimes! 

Briss- a little alcohol won't hurt- you need to be able to relax :hugs:

Thanks hopeful- here's hoping for a bfp for you :hugs:

Lots of :dust: for everyone!

Afm. I'm really stressing about the lack of a digitaal positive :( xxx


----------



## chicky160

Tink don't worry sweet pea my understanding is they aren't very sensitive so they work for normal people in the real world who don't know ttc like we do! :haha: and they only test when they realise they should of had a period 2 weeks ago lol x :winkwink: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

chicky160 said:


> Tink don't worry sweet pea my understanding is they aren't very sensitive so they work for normal people in the real world who don't know ttc like we do! :haha: and they only test when they realise they should of had a period 2 weeks ago lol x :winkwink: xxx

:hugs: :hugs: I am getting so excited... I just hope this sticks now!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Actually was just thinking if Superdrug is 10ml and had the first positive 3 days ago, then if hcg doubles every 2-3 days then it may only just be around 20ml...which isn't enough for most tests... lol!! Least I can assume its not a multiple pregnancy!! ;-)

xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Actually was just thinking if Superdrug is 10ml and had the first positive 3 days ago, then if hcg doubles every 2-3 days then it may only just be around 20ml...which isn't enough for most tests... lol!! Least I can assume its not a multiple pregnancy!! ;-)
> 
> xx


Or is it? :haha: how cool would that be!!! Omg if you had triplets you could nickname them Briss, garfie and chicky!!!! :happydance: or with just the one you could make a name out of those three, like...... Brafich? Unusual no? :winkwink:

Speaking of which how is my garfie doing? Xx

Hopeful and smyth hoping theres some bfp's from you guys soon xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol Chicky!!! :haha: :haha:

Now.. Can't decide whether to keep it quiet at work or be a bit of a pain :haha: tho not telling anyone in RL until we get that elusive digi positive!! X


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Lol Chicky!!! :haha: :haha:
> 
> Now.. Can't decide whether to keep it quiet at work or be a bit of a pain :haha: tho not telling anyone in RL until we get that elusive digi positive!! X


I think I'd be inclined to wait a bit my lovely. It can be your lovely little secret :winkwink: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hee hee. Will have to think of another excuse for not lifting and nappies making me heave :haha:

I get asked on a weekly basis if I'm pregnant! Hope I can lie!! X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CBFM will be on day 5 tomorrow... can't wait to see what day it asks for a stick and if it does anything differently?? xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> CBFM will be on day 5 tomorrow... can't wait to see what day it asks for a stick and if it does anything differently?? xx

You're still using it!? Lol. X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yeah want to see if I had assumed my light bleeding was af what would have happened... as in would the machine peak/high early or would I have had to have waited a whole month to find out... all in the name of science :haha: may help someone one day! :muaha:


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Yeah want to see if I had assumed my light bleeding was af what would have happened... as in would the machine peak/high early or would I have had to have waited a whole month to find out... all in the name of science :haha: may help someone one day! :muaha:

Well it'll be interesting to see what happens, spent all that time waiting for those peaks from that naughty little monitor. Now it's time for tricky little tink to sneak in there like a ninja and confuse it back :ninja: lol x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

:haha: :haha: Yep!! Hopefully if my pee wee is stronger by then!! Xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey ladies!
So, I have been cramping lots today which is normal for me if AF is on the way. Not agony but def there... trying not to lose hope! Also still have twinges in my ovary...

I will test on Tuesday so we'll see.


----------



## sunflower82

Omg I feel so left out I posted a thread if someone 
Would like to be my TTC buddy no one replied


----------



## hopefulhoney

Sunflower, we are ALL your TTC buddies on this forum... WELCOME!!!:hugs:


----------



## chicky160

sunflower82 said:


> Omg I feel so left out I posted a thread if someone
> Would like to be my TTC buddy no one replied




oh sunflower we will be your friends :happydance: sometimes threads do slip through un read when people are replyiny to others, it probably got pushed down a bit :hugs: tell us all about you! x

hopeful i hope thats a little bean getting all snuggly in there :hugs::hugs:

hows thing briss? :hugs:

smyth, exilius and pixie hope we are all ok, whos testing today? 

tink did you tell? em:winkwink: 

afm nothing to report :shrug: but looking forward to seeing everyone elses progress this cycle :hugs: xxx


----------



## chicky160

p.s briss and exilius your charts look fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: x


----------



## Briss

sunflower, welcome!

Chicky, I hope your relaxed approach to TTC this cycle will pay off. So many of my friends got pregnant on holidays after TTC for a while so I am really hoping for you!

I agree my chart looks sort of promising but unfortunately since last night I have been feeling very familiar pains down there (probably cervix is opening up for period) so can only guess AF is on her way :( but am still hoping cos you never know. I have not tested yet (largely because deep down I know what I'm gonna get) but plan to POAS on Wednesday.

someone mentioned abstaining from sex in 2WW, the right answer is you should not abstain for more than 5 days (just read it in a book) cos the sperm needs to move all the time to be fresh, if you abstain the sperm literally begins to rot :( so you would need at least 2 ejaculations before you get new fresh sperm capable of fertilising an egg. To be honest I do not feel like BD in 2WW myself but after reading this something needs to change


----------



## emma.b

Hi ladies :hi: 

I signed up to this forum ages ago and dont think i ever posted! This is my first cycle using the clearblue monitor and i've found it really easy, it asked for a stick on cd6 and stopped asking on cd26 (yesterday). I'm currently 10dpo and feel no different! 

Urm...i usually have a 30-31 day cycle so i'm due to test in 3-4 days, i have my FRER at the ready!

At little about myself me and my OH are both 27, i have a son from a pervious relationship, we have been ttc for 2 and half years, all tests have come back negative, OH SA is good, was referred to a specialist in april who says it appears i have PCO but not the syndrome, i'm currently having 3 lots of cd21 bloods done to check ovulation (i'm on my second month) waiting for results in july. 

I'm hoping to find some ttc friends, hopefully i'll get to know you all a little better

Baby dust to you all X x X x X


----------



## chicky160

Welcome Emma b!! Two newbies in one day!!! :happydance: good luck this cycle let's hope your stay here is a short one :haha: little tip once you have had your first peak stop feeding it sticks as its pre programmed to give peaks, high and back to low after your first peak and if surge isn't detected in the first ten sticks it'll keep asking until it's use all 20. So save some pennies :thumbup: I also feed it an old stick at te beginning when I know I will get lows xxx


----------



## emma.b

chicky160 said:


> Welcome Emma b!! Two newbies in one day!!! :happydance: good luck this cycle let's hope your stay here is a short one :haha: little tip once you have had your first peak stop feeding it sticks as its pre programmed to give peaks, high and back to low after your first peak and if surge isn't detected in the first ten sticks it'll keep asking until it's use all 20. So save some pennies :thumbup: I also feed it an old stick at te beginning when I know I will get lows xxx

Ah thank you for the advise, i will definately do this. They are fairly expensive, especially as i forget to order them of the internet. I had to rush out to buy the sticks when i first started using it because i forgot them! And this month my fella pick my some up when he was in town as i mentioned i need some more soon, he then moaned about the price and was gutted when i told them you could get them cheaper online! lol :dohh:


----------



## chicky160

That's men for you always finding something to moan about :haha: mine too nearly had a heart attack when he realised how much they cost but a very worthy investment I think. Xxx


----------



## smythdm

Hi ladies -

Thanks for checking on my Chicky! I've got some stuff going on that I'm sort of in the midst of (not sure if good or bad - but definitely nerve wracking). I'll know more some time this week and will share when I can - but I'm following you all and can't wait to hear test results and see digis pop up with that beautiful word "pregnant"


----------



## chicky160

smythdm said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> Thanks for checking on my Chicky! I've got some stuff going on that I'm sort of in the midst of (not sure if good or bad - but definitely nerve wracking). I'll know more some time this week and will share when I can - but I'm following you all and can't wait to hear test results and see digis pop up with that beautiful word "pregnant"


I hope everything Is ok my lovely xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone,
Just remembered my password and now have baby and bump on my phone. Officially able to stalk you all properly! I am cramping on and off and waiting with baited breath to see what this cycle holds for me! (yikes!)

The cramping does sink my heart still but I refuse to give up hope... Can't wait to see what your results are ladies. Remind me, who is testing when?


----------



## Briss

Hopeful, I was planning to test on Wednesday but I am cramping too and all signs of AF are here so I am quite sure I will be out by then and wont get to POAS (well, there is 2% chance for a miracle BFP as always). 

am pretty depressed as it is only CD23... I want my regular cycle back! Maybe I should stop drinking nettle tea? Apart from the operation, the only other new thing in my routine is red clover/raspberry leaf tea before O and nettle tea after O. I wonder if this tea may have any effect in shortening my cycle? They were supposed to make things better actually


----------



## hopefulhoney

Aww Briss! I get HORRIFIC cramps ordinarily (with vomiting and runny tummy too). My first pregnancy I had cramps EXACTLY like normal AF cramps. I wondered if ppl who say it's the same only get light cramping ordinarily but nope-I got full on EXCRUCIATING cramps! So hang in there. It's not over til ugly AF shows her face... 

I am cramping too so if we both get bfn's we can comfort each other :) It's way too early for me to be getting AF too. I am expecting her 14 days after my Peak which would me Thursday.

I have heard those teas can affect your cycle and so be careful (even if they are supposed to be helpful). I have only changed two things. My op (when I lost bean, ovary and tube -Feb) and I use preseed which I love! Only the lube though-not the internal one. It's called pre...

Baby dust to all!!!!!


----------



## smythdm

For me - the BFP cramps are very different not only in intensity but in location and duration from AF cramps. Pregnancy cramps are definitely less painful/intense (for me - I get medium intensity AF cramps), but they last longer and come more frequently, and also feel lower in my abdomen. Hope this helps someone somehow ;)


----------



## Briss

Hopeful, I expect my period to come on Thursday as well and it's 14th day after my O :) I still very much hope for both of us that AF wont come (at least not before Thursday). 

Smythdm thanks for sharing! 

I also was pregnant once long time ago, it was a very unfortunate pregnancy which ended in termination (and for which I guess I am now being punished) but from what I can remember for several days it felt like AF was coming any minute now, I remember a few times I felt AF actually started (was so relived) only to discover it was some kind of white CM. it was not until CD30 (my cycles are never more than CD29) that I did the test


----------



## chicky160

Ok I have one for you all! 

I'm having ov cramps, and I've just done an opk. It's not a true pos but an almost there if you know what I mean. My chart says I've ov'd already and seeing as my temps are up it certainly looks like I've ov'd already :shrug: I know temps are patchy as I've been away etc but it's a bit weird no? Can you ov twice in a cycle? X


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I've rewrote this post a few times - I'm still a bit disjointed in my thoughts :wacko:

Welcome to the new ladies :hi: I'm Garfie and I have not really been supporting the thread much as I've been in a dark corner hiding, I'm creeping out slowly.

I am feeling a little bit better physically today and even attempted some major housework, although I was totally knackered after it and had to have a lie down (but maybe that's my age :haha:)

Tink - have you had any HCG tests done yet? to see your levels rising.:flower:

Briss - Your temps are still looking good hun. Briss you are not being punished hun and you are correct I felt like AF was on her way when I was pregnant (now I just hope she bloody well gets here soon).:haha:

SMYTH/HOPEFUL - Glad you are back again lets hope you both get your :bfp: this month :happydance:

CHICKY - I am just in limbo at the moment waiting for two weeks to pass - that is how long we have to wait before we can :sex: (although we snuck a quicky in the other day OMG it hurt and he had to wear a raincoat):blush: bleeurgh!

New ladies as you can see on this thread (I will get to know your names) nothing is TMI, nothing is sacred, we love to POAS and often encourage others too :haha:

Pixie - How long is your LP normally (I can't remember):wacko:

So now I am just waiting at least to get the two weeks post op out of the way I am temping and my temps are a bit crazy at the moment. I have promised hubby I will only temp this month (as how can my ladies stalk me otherwise?) he doesn't want me to use OPK's or CBFM - I'm sure after a month or so I will be able to talk him round :haha:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Chicky - I'm afraid your body can gear up to ovulate - but then something stops it - so you get like a false start if that makes any sense and then it ovulates later on maybe that's what has happened?

Is this a def positive or a nearly? :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulhoney

No harm in some baby-making fun chickie!!!
:)
I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## smythdm

Garfie - happy to see you back :) Thinking of you!


----------



## chicky160

Hey garfie it's good to hear from you we have missed ya! Keep creeping out of that dark corner and we will all be here waiting for you when you're ready :hugs: 

Ok so the gearing up to ov thing I get, but my temps are normal post ov temps for me. God I hope I have ov'd already otherwise it's gonna be another long arse cycle I quite liked my shorter ones :haha: 

And yes an almost positive but not a definate. I'm going to test again a little later but had a good old quickie just in case :happydance: 
Xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Cramping almost all gone, but so is all that CM :(


----------



## sophie121

jus want ov to hurry up! im on cd 10..x


----------



## chicky160

how long till testing hopeful? :hugs:

sophie hope those peaks come soon! are you temping too to confirm? x


----------



## hopefulhoney

TEsting on Wednesday if no AF by then. Chickie, stunning pic. You are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hello ladies

Sending lots of :dust: to those due to test soon :hugs:

Garfie so good to hear from you honey :hugs:

Chicky hopefully you're in for a shorter cycle!

Welcome to all the newbies- have fun I found using mine exciting lol. Sophie hope you get your peak soon- though you may just have to rely on highs this first month.

Afm. I don't know what to do :( I still feel pregnant- sore boobs, nausea, headaches, dizziness but still bleeding. I couldn't get a doctors appt today but don't wanna go and look a tit with them saying I'm not pregnant.. Digital is still saying no :cry:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaahhh Chicky that's a lovely pic! Xx


----------



## sophie121

no i cant be bothered temping i know wen i ovulate anyway x


----------



## chicky160

thanks guys thought it about time i show my face lol i hate those avatars, and i think it has more to do with the photographer being very good and getting a good angle lol, 

god is it just me or has this been the most stressful tww ever! tink hopefully youll get in there soon, they wont think youre a tit! :haha: you crack me up. take your tests with you for backup :thumbup: 

hopeful have everything crossed for you :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I hate getting docs appts! Its fitting it in around work that's the prob lol. Wish I could just go and get blood tests with instant results :haha: I'm on an 8 til 6 shift tomorrow :(

Xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh Tink, URGH!!!!
I have a fab doctor who sees me day of phone call although I know I have to wait an hour or two in the waiting room. Also, in Canada you can sign up for online results and then you get your results the same day... great huh!?!
I know I'm spoiled!
:)


----------



## Pixie2982

Hey girlies 

Welcome newbies will also get to know your names 

Garfie good to have u back am thinking of you
Also I have no idea what my LP is lol first month actually got a pos opk

Did a test was 100% neg but wasn't FMU and only 11 dpo so still thinking positive

Broke my Netbook so no comp atm thank good for my phone got FF on it so can keep temping 
:hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Well It looks like you are going to have to move then tink! Lol. Hopeful we have to plan being sick two weeks in advance so we know we will get an appointment! Tink if you are really worried do you have an out of hours gp locally? X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

We do... But its about 20 min drive and I'm ready for bed tbh :haha: that and I don't haave the car as hubby is out. :dohh:

I'm trying to hold out til Weds but I do feel very sick and dizzy so hoping that's a good thing.

Pixie what a nightmare!! What did we do before the net?? Wishing you lots of luck.

Hopeful... I am well jealous!! :p


----------



## exilius

Briss. In regards to sex in the 2ww I often don't feel like it either, so h2b has a number of toys, and we make sure he still has fun at least every other night to prevent bad sperm. I admit it's not for every one but it can be a good solution as you still get the intimacy


----------



## exilius

Garfie, glad to hear your alright, take care of yourself. Also, if you want :sex: but can't handle it atm you can always try non-penatrive sex, can be just as fun, depending on how creative you are ;) look after yourself, ok?


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies :) 

Well my cycle gets weirder and weirder! So .... Little miss I'm not using my monitor this cycle over here decided to poas this morning as I had a temp dip and got a pos opk, not a nearly, a proper one! So to back it up I decided to turn on my cbfm and pee on one of those too! :haha: and guess what, I got a peak! So I'm well and truly baffled. Those higher temps indicating ov 7 days ago are obviously a little off for whatever reason :shrug: i have no idea what's caused higher temps to indicate ov, so I guess I'm back at the beginning of the tww again :cry: xxx


----------



## garfie

Aw Chicky - I bet your body geared up to Ovulate but then didn't - poor you hun back to the beginning again!:flower: I also bet FF will change your chart soon too.:cry:

Loving the new avatar hun - beautiful:happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Aw Chicky - I bet your body geared up to Ovulate but then didn't - poor you hun back to the beginning again!:flower: I also bet FF will change your chart soon too.:cry:
> 
> Loving the new avatar hun - beautiful:happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Hey garfie how are you feeling my lovely. And yes I bet it'll change too, why oh why did I have the idea of not doing anything! Just imagine if I hadn't poas! I'd have been on here banging on about my 7dpo inplantation dip, and how my af is a week late but I've tested 37,0000 times and all bfn :haha: I'm so much happier when I know where I am so lesson well and truly learnt! Good job we dtd yesterday, as I had ov pains I should be ov'ing today so will try and get another couple in there :winkwink: and another thing I've got my 7dpo bloods booked but not until tomorrow couldn't get in any other time, how off would they have been!! Jeez xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

morning ladies

poas this morning 12dpo :bfn: 100% neg though but am not worried as my sis didnt get a pos until 3 months and that was when she demanded a blood test, we are exactly the same, bodies faces cant tell as apart from kid pics only difference is age 6yeaes difference

so until :witch: shows her ugly face still thinking positive 

defo need a new laptop now as using my 3ds :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## baby0again

so i have read through this thread and i to am using cbfm [5th cycle] but i have always peaked in previous cycle,s but bthis cycle started 31st may and frm fist poas cd6 i got lows all way to cd16 then cd17 got 1st high in this cycle but it,s remaining on high today cd20 do you think im going to ov as i have had pos opk [very positive] frm cd8 even when cbfm was on low my temps i have only just started doing [1st mth] if anyone would care to take alook at my chart comments welcome thanks in advancehttp://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=122556 :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

baby0again said:


> so i have read through this thread and i to am using cbfm [5th cycle] but i have always peaked in previous cycle,s but bthis cycle started 31st may and frm fist poas cd6 i got lows all way to cd16 then cd17 got 1st high in this cycle but it,s remaining on high today cd20 do you think im going to ov as i have had pos opk [very positive] frm cd8 even when cbfm was on low my temps i have only just started doing [1st mth] if anyone would care to take alook at my chart comments welcome thanks in advancehttp://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=122556 :hugs:



Hello and welcome :happydance: for some reason I can't click on the link to your chart :shrug: xxx


----------



## chicky160

Bloody hell just noticed ur picture are they all your babies?! Xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone,
Woke up to some pretty bad cramps this morning. Dreamed all night of bfp's and feeling so blue now :( feel exactly as I usually do a day or two before AF comes... Oh boy! Was really hoping this would be our cycle... Back to the drawing board...


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Cramping, heavier bleeding and clots :cry: How did I know this wasn't going to be?? :cry:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh tink :(
I'm so sorry honey. I hate this stupid game!! Why are our hopes continuously dashed.
Praying for you hon...
Ps: you will be in super fertility mode in 2 or so weeks time. Be sure to keep going on CBFM so u know when to make the most of it :)
Hugs to you tink....:hugs:


----------



## MissMNS

tinkerbellsie said:


> Cramping, heavier bleeding and clots :cry: How did I know this wasn't going to be?? :cry:

Tinker- I was just reading through, new to the thread, and wanted to say I'm so sorry about the clots and cramps! Are you going to go to the doctor? Fingers crossed everything is okay! But i totally understand where you are coming from! I had a chemical in early January and a miscarriage at the end of March... I had the "how did I know" feeling as well the second time around, and it's the worst! I'm so sorry, fingers crossed! :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

hopefulhoney said:


> Oh tink :(
> I'm so sorry honey. I hate this stupid game!! Why are our hopes continuously dashed.
> Praying for you hon...
> Ps: you will be in super fertility mode in 2 or so weeks time. Be sure to keep going on CBFM so u know when to make the most of it :)
> Hugs to you tink....:hugs:

Awww, thanks hun :hugs:

Is it sad that I'm still clinging on to the fact that there may still be a pregnancy?? I don't see the point in going to the doctors, but then maybe I should so it's on my records... but I don't know if I want to hear it :shrug:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

MissMNS said:


> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> Cramping, heavier bleeding and clots :cry: How did I know this wasn't going to be?? :cry:
> 
> Tinker- I was just reading through, new to the thread, and wanted to say I'm so sorry about the clots and cramps! Are you going to go to the doctor? Fingers crossed everything is okay! But i totally understand where you are coming from! I had a chemical in early January and a miscarriage at the end of March... I had the "how did I know" feeling as well the second time around, and it's the worst! I'm so sorry, fingers crossed! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks love.. and welcome.

I'm not sure yet. Tempted to call in the morning... but don't know..or could go to out of hours after our meal out tonight. Just feel a bit of a fraud with it being so early.. xx


----------



## garfie

Aw Tink hun - that's crap - have you had your levels checked? Might be worth nipping up to hospital this evening see what they say if you can't get an emergency doc appointment, doesn't sound to promising at the moment but you never know hun, thinking of you hunnie :flower:

Baby - Welcome and hi, most of us ladies you Fertility Friend to chart on hun (I also can't see your link) it's free for a few days then they offer it at reduced rate (most of us I think have just got the basic free package).:happydance: I also use OPK's twice a day hun just to make sure I catch the surge (my surge is very short). How long are your cycles usually hun :flower:

Hopeful - Every morning at the moment I am going through that having lovely dreams about babies and then waking up to reality:cry:

Pixie - PMA PMA that's the spirit :happydance:

Chicky - Have you figured out what's going on in your cycle - any updates?:flower:

AFM - 9 days until we can :happydance::happydance::haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby0again

chicky160 said:


> Bloody hell just noticed ur picture are they all your babies?! Xx

here goes huni sorry still learnin https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=122556


----------



## Briss

garfie, glad to see you are back, was not the same without you

Hopeful, let's hope that somehow miraculously this cramping will turn into an early pregnancy sign and a BFP

Tink, I am so sorry, do not understand what is happening. I think it is the second time that we could see a definite second line on your tests. Could this be a sign of chemical pregnancy?

Chicky, lovely picture! you are SO cute! I totally with you on using CBFM (OPK charting and the rest of it), I was far more stressed without knowing what was going on with me. At least now every day I know exactly where I am in my cycle - such a relieve, isn't. 

baby0again, welcome!

Exilius, I must know what those toys are! :) Please send me a private link if TMI :) My lazy DH wouldn't have "fun" without me so I think we may have bad sperm issue. I need to introduce him to those toys...

Pixie, 12 DPO is still early and your temps look good, keep POAS

AFM, 12 DPO and my temp looks fab but unfortunately cramping is getting stronger, got a headache today (my usual AF sign - I get it on CD1 or the day before) and a bit of beige (not quite brown) spotting, am just hoping AF wont show up at all or at least for a couple of more days to give me a normal cycle...


----------



## baby0again

well i always had 21 but then went to 24 but last mth was 29 day cycle have always ov on cbfm but for some reason i have had lots and lots of pos opk and monitor saying low but when my opk went neg i got my first high readings [the last 4 days ]here is my chart would appricate the HELP THANKS LADIES FEEL REALLY WELCOME https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=122556


----------



## baby0again

baby0again said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell just noticed ur picture are they all your babies?! Xx
> 
> here goes huni sorry still learnin https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=122556Click to expand...

I HAVE "5 TTC"6 I HAVE 4 GIRLS 1 BOY NEVER PLANNED BUT IM SO BROODY AT THE MO AND AS I HAVE BEGAN PLANNING THINGS ARE NOT HAPPING i have courtnry[11] lacey[9] kenzie[5] darcie[3] then our son riley[18mths] but i want 8 or i would love 8 im 30 dh 45 so not sure if time shas caught that could only be the reason but i did have 1st emergen c-section with riley so not sure maybe that has somthing to do with it had anti-d checked as im o resus neg so i ahve lots of kab,s in preg [yuck] but any help is welcome


----------



## chicky160

oh tink im so sorry to hear that hunny i agree with garfie id go get checked out :hugs:

hopeful lets hope your dreams come true!:happydance:

pixie and briss your charts look amazing lets hope theres some bfps from you guys soon :hugs:

garfie i have no idea where i am :shrug: the peak this morning and pos opk have thrown me completely, ive never had pre ov temps this high before thats why i thout id ov'd already, and ff seemed to think so too but i added my peaks into my chart anyway and obviously my crosshairs were removed as expected, its just so strange, i had pre ov cramps and everything last tues along with a nice temp rise, hence the crosshairs, i was sick but that was at the begining of my cycle and thats why i didnt bother temping :shrug: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi ladies

Garfie- no not yet. I wanted to speak to DH first, so am going to try and nip out of work to ring the doctors tomorrow, but not sure how easy that is going to be as I work in a nursery and ratios need to be maintained at all times :( I don't really want to tell work why I need to go as I don't want them feeling sorry for me.. but not sure what else to do!

Briss- Yes, I had a line before too.. I think that one was chemical as it was before my period, and disappeared as soon as :witch: arrived. This one is different in that I was bleeding/spotting anyway, and AF was due last week, and the line is still there, but the bleeding is heavier. I never bothered the doctors last time.


Chicky thanks hun.

I am now dreading the next few days :cry: I don't know what to expect or anything... and I just want to know.

CBFM is probably going to ask me to poas tomorrow too... xx


----------



## felix555

hi ladies :) 

just entering my 2nd cycle using the CBFM.

i am on CD14.

i have a random question. once you POAS do you stick it in the monitor straight away? as the lines takes ages to show up?

does that even make sense? haha

i mean if the lines are not there for the first 5 mins after doing the test how can the monitor read it? is it best to wait until the lines show up to put the sticks in the monitor?


----------



## garfie

Felix - Do you POAS or dip your stick?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

Tink. :hugs:


----------



## felix555

oh no i dip! :)

it just occurred to me as i was doing it this morning that the lines only show up after i take the test out the monitor


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone!
Well, cramping disappeared again! What a mind game... now, do I test tomorrow? 13dpo... or wait? What do you think team???


----------



## Briss

hopefulhoney said:


> Hi everyone!
> Well, cramping disappeared again! What a mind game... now, do I test tomorrow? 13dpo... or wait? What do you think team???

I say go for it! 

unless my AF comes during the night will also be testing tomorrow morning at 13 DPO


----------



## hopefulhoney

YAY Briss, we'll do it together. I have an internet cheapie so not sure how accurate it could be :)
I think our times are different so I might wake up to your results. Good luck!!
Fingers crossed for you!! Have you had much cramping?


----------



## Briss

lots of cramping! I am still hoping of course but the chances are pretty slim 

I also have an internet cheapie, I think they are quite sensitive

Good luck! come on bring on those BFPs!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Come OOOOOOOOOOOOON BFP!!!!!!


----------



## Pixie2982

Briss said:


> lots of cramping! I am still hoping of course but the chances are pretty slim
> 
> I also have an internet cheapie, I think they are quite sensitive
> 
> Good luck! come on bring on those BFPs!




hopefulhoney said:


> Come OOOOOOOOOOOOON BFP!!!!!!

gl you 2 AF hit me tonite so had a drink @ work to make me feel a bit better but just made me worse haha 
:hugs: 
:dust:


----------



## hopefulhoney

pixie... Noooooooooooooooo! I was hoping we'd all have bfp's. I'm sorry hon. Urgh!
I am excited and REALLY nervous to test tomorrow morning. Almost caved and tested about half an hour ago but made myself pee so that I wouldn't feel tempted. Don't want time of day to affect the result...

Will let you all know as soon as I know :)
I'm feeling hopeful again... miracle bfp? PLEASE?!?!?!


----------



## exilius

Af got me yesterday too. 

Fx for next cycle :)


----------



## hopefulhoney

:(


----------



## smythdm

Ahh I'm so anxious for you guys!!!


----------



## Pixie2982

hopefulhoney said:


> pixie... Noooooooooooooooo! I was hoping we'd all have bfp's. I'm sorry hon. Urgh!
> I am excited and REALLY nervous to test tomorrow morning. Almost caved and tested about half an hour ago but made myself pee so that I wouldn't feel tempted. Don't want time of day to affect the result...
> 
> Will let you all know as soon as I know :)
> I'm feeling hopeful again... miracle bfp? PLEASE?!?!?!

It's really really light so fingers crossed still x


----------



## hopefulhoney

ooh, I still have hope for you then ;)


----------



## exilius

I'll be glad to toast any bfps posted :D


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Briss, Hopeful and Pixie xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Cbfm on cd7 says low... Though oestrogen line is faint and there is an lh line! I don't really know!!! Xx


----------



## chicky160

morning ladies gl to all testing today :hugs:

tink id go check with your doc sweetie if it means telling work then so be it theyll understand :hugs:

afm, taken my peaks off my chart as i want to see if temps or cbfm is more accurate, :shrug: if no af when chart says then il pop them back in :thumbup: xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Tink - I really think you should at least go to the doctors hun, all this not knowing is not good for either you or the baby. Maybe just let your manager know as either way you will need support :hugs:

Good luck ladies who are testing today :dust::dust::dust:

Felix - Not sure then, maybe you are not leaving it in long enough (I usually leave it until 15 elephants, 1 elephant, 2 elephant.........:haha:)

Exel - Sorry the :witch: found you hun :flower:

Pixie - How's thing today hun?:flower:

Chicky - Wow your chart and body is taking you on a rollercoaster this month hun, I would be tempted to go by the temperatures although it's going to be difficult as there are a few missing, see what happens to your temps I would expect a rise soon wouldn't you?:hugs:

Hopeful - :dust::dust::dust: for when you test.

Briss - How is your chart looking temp still rising?:flower:

AFM - Nothing to report so if you ladies don't mind I'll stalk you instead :ninja::ninja:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

morning ladies, 

I had a terrible night, was waking up every other hour after having the same awful dream - POASing and getting BFNs, hour after hour, it was awful I had this dream 5 or 6 times! am going mad. And obviously when I POAS for real this morning I got a BFN :( I guess I was really hoping this time because my temp never stayed so high before I thought it was a good sign. But my temp is still up and AF has not showed up yet despite terrible cramping so there is still a chance.

Pixie and Exilius, so sorry about AF, Pixie am still hoping yours will stop, maybe its just some kind of implantation bleeding, let's wait a couple of days. I have a nasty feeling that I will join you pretty soon for yet another cycle, at least you are not alone :)

p.s. Chicky and Exilius thank you very for much for your advice re toys :) in case AF shows up that would be something to look forward to next cycle


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I phoned the doctors...(work don't know- just one of my colleagues).

I have an early scan tomorrow morning...but not sure how I am going to have it without telling work... :( I don't want my manager to know cos she will tell everyone else. I could tell the owner so I still get paid for it... but I dunno. 

Sorry about the :witch: ladies... Good luck to everyone else. Chick- good idea hun! xx


----------



## garfie

Aw Tink fingers crossed for tomorrow hun :hugs:

Can't you say you have to have another smear test and you are worried:shrug: (I bet you've been a bit distant at work and not realised)?

Anyway whatever you say to work remember you may not see a lot tomorrow as it's still really early and your little poppy seed might be hiding.:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh boy, bfn for me too :( bummer!
my cramping still feels so different though, higher up than usual. But I guess the lack of other symptoms should have been my hint... will test again Friday if no AF by then :( boo!


----------



## Briss

hopeful, sorry about BFN, I have been stalking FF charts and quite a few ladies got their BFP well after 16 DPO and after several BFNs so there is still hope

I was not going to test again but am thinking whether I should do another test tomorrow, it's gonna be my birthday so want to make sure I can drink....


----------



## garfie

Hopeful - You're not out yet hun :dust::dust::dust::hugs:

Briss - :test::test::test: (after all you need to know if you can have a glass or 3 of:wine:):winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I don't know what to expect :( will they even be able to see anything? Xx


----------



## chicky160

hi everyone :flower:

tink im not sure they will but lets hope you get some answers :hugs:

sorry about all the bfn's but remember ladies early days :hugs:



so i have a question, not an important one but thought id ask opinions!
i have the vip membership with ff which runs out in three days, do you think its worth renewing or should i stick with the free version? im worried all my charts will be deleted if i dont :shrug:

also, had a big change of heart, this whole im not doing the tests etc....i am...lol fortunately we hadnt gotten round to cancelling hubbys sa in august so we are going ahead with it, as he had 2 babies within 11 months we can only assume hes ok although im sure count will be low as he smokes, but i really want to find out if tubes are blocked etc and if his test is the next step then so be it :happydance: onwards and upwards xxx


----------



## garfie

Tink - I would have thought a HCG test would be better this early on to see whether your levels are increasing as they should.:shrug:

You may/may not be able to see the sac tomorrow all depends upon your dates.(it will look like a black hole).

The earliest I saw with one of my boys was 6w 3d (I think) and he looked just like a shadow/ghost on the ultrasound pic:haha:

Not helpful really as it's very early, they may be calling you for a scan to try and see where the bleeding is coming from:flower:

Keep away from Dr Google!:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Chicky, I cancelled my VIP membership with FF as all these additional features just made me spend more time in there stalking and over analysing my symptoms and comparing it to others while getting BFNs month after month. So now I am just concentrating on my ovulation - that's the only thing I need FF to tell me and it's free. But prior to cancelling it I saved all VIP charts for previous months to a memory stick otherwise you will lose it. I keep adding various symptoms (they are not visible without the VIP) but from time to time FF gives me 2-3 days of VIP service for free which I use to save my updated VIP charts :) smart :)


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> Chicky, I cancelled my VIP membership with FF as all these additional features just made me spend more time in there stalking and over analysing my symptoms and comparing it to others while getting BFNs month after month. So now I am just concentrating on my ovulation - that's the only thing I need FF to tell me and it's free. But prior to cancelling it I saved all VIP charts for previous months to a memory stick otherwise you will lose it. I keep adding various symptoms (they are not visible without the VIP) but from time to time FF gives me 2-3 days of VIP service for free which I use to save my updated VIP charts :) smart :)


thanks briss i had a feeling that would happen, so how the hell do i save them to a memory stick! lol x


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Chicky, I cancelled my VIP membership with FF as all these additional features just made me spend more time in there stalking and over analysing my symptoms and comparing it to others while getting BFNs month after month. So now I am just concentrating on my ovulation - that's the only thing I need FF to tell me and it's free. But prior to cancelling it I saved all VIP charts for previous months to a memory stick otherwise you will lose it. I keep adding various symptoms (they are not visible without the VIP) but from time to time FF gives me 2-3 days of VIP service for free which I use to save my updated VIP charts :) smart :)
> 
> 
> thanks briss i had a feeling that would happen, so how the hell do i save them to a memory stick! lol xClick to expand...

by right clicking on it and "save picture as" or send it to yourself as an attachement to an email


----------



## chicky160

thanks hun it let me copy and paste into my pictures album :happydance:x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh what a nightmare that it doesn't let you keep the charts on there after you already paid for them.

Thanks ladies. Just worried its going to be pointless and leave me feeling worse :( but if I've been told to go I guess I should :shrugg: absolutely dreading it. Even if there's nothing tthere so to speak would they be able to tell if I'm pregnant still or not?? I don't get it! Xx


----------



## garfie

Tink - Honestly? It just depends if the bleeding has been because of a m/c you may have passed it all naturally and there may not be a lot left:cry:

If the bleeding is just one of those things the story will have a happier outcome:happydance::happydance:

Depending upon what is seen hun I would request a HCG test (as I think you mentioned before you need it down on your records whatever the outcome).

You are pregnant and therefore need to try and relax :coffee: (easier said than done I know).

:hugs:

X


----------



## felix555

thanks garfie! going to go with the 15 elephant rule ... i like it! :)


----------



## chicky160

Hey tink hope it's one of those things as garfie said and there's a positive outcome for you tomorrow, we will be thinking of you Hun. :hugs:

Felix I always wait until I see the urine travel up the stick before I put it in the monitor :thumbup: x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Just bought the CBFM. Entering cycle #9, waiting for AF to show, 1 day late, BFN :(! Just want it to hurry so i can start using CBFM! This is a loooong thread so has anyoine had success with it within this thread? I dont wanna get my hopes up thinking its going to be brilliant! Hoping for all our BFPs :D


----------



## exilius

Hope, clearly as far as the boss is concerned you have an emgancy dental appointment, or seeing a specialist (give no details) 

Best of luck!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies,
So again (similar to the last three days) I had quite severe cramping in the morning and then absolutely nothing throughout the day... 
I haven't felt a thing since about 10am.
I hate this, I'm hopeful again!!

I'll not test tomorrow but hold out until Friday. Tomorrow morning is going to be agony as I try NOT poas!

OH BOY!!!!


----------



## garfie

Hi Tink

Just want to wish you luck at your scan today hun :flower:

Will be thinking of you (make sure as well as the abdominal which they may offer you that you deff have the internal one too, this one will be clearer hun)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

got another BFN this morning :( oh well I kinda expected it, on the positive side I can have a few drinks I suppose

Tink, good luck with your scan, let us know how it goes


----------



## chicky160

Thinking of you tink xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks for your support ladies. It was a miscarriage so back with you all :hugs:


----------



## Briss

tinkerbellsie said:


> Thanks for your support ladies. It was a miscarriage so back with you all :hugs:

Tink, I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## happyh29

tinkerbellsie,

im sorry for your loss. i dont know what to say other than keep your chin up and it will all just be a (painful) memory when you have your bean in your arms
xxx


----------



## garfie

Aw Tink hun I am so sorry - no words at the moment will be of comfort to you:flower:

Just know we are all thinking of you and you know where we are when you are ready.

So sad hun :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks ladies. I'm not feeling too bad atm. I think I'd prepared myself somewhat. I'm pleased that they've said as no complications can try again immediately but not sure I want to atm xx


----------



## chicky160

Oh tink Hun I'm so sorry to hear that news :hugs: glad there were no complications for you. I'm praying for very quick rebound bfps for all our angel baby ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I want to start temping again... Does anyone know what I need to do with my Fertilityfriend account? As obv I've not had a new cycle since the pregnancy but it won't give me crosshairs between now and next period ATM, will it? Cbfm is already on so going to be POAS straight away. Xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

So sorry tink I would say that start temping straight away and with FF there should be a way to put m/c on there 

Afm AF is fully here now bang on time according to my chart
Got no sticks for monitor so gotta buy some


----------



## smythdm

Tink - I'm so sorry to hear the news, thinking of you...

In terms of trying again, they say that you are extremely fertile after a loss, especially an early one that needs no intervention, so keep up with the monitor and especially OPKs (as my monitor still hasn't worked since my loss - all highs).


----------



## garfie

Tink did you work out how to start the chart again?

If you look under where you put your temperature there is a section called "Specific Situations" there you can tick m/c:cry:

I started my temping from the day of my DNC I put light period up so it gave me a new chart, but took away my green line :cry:

Have they said whether it is a complete m/c ie you won't need your HCG levels checking (otherwise you will still test positive on a test hun which is confusing) :dohh:

I am still testing positive on a preg test (1 week after the DNC) no wonder I still feel :sleep: I will test again in a week and hopefully it will be negative, otherwise I can see a few trips to the Docs having my levels checked.:growlmad:

Pixie - Do you get your sticks off ebay hun much cheaper than Boots or somewhere like that, sorry the :witch: got you.

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Pixie sorry to hear the :witch: arrived :hugs:

I get my cbfm sticks on Amazon subscribe & save.

Garfie- was a complete miscarriage so no further testing or anything required. I've put af as arriving 12 dpo as that's my normal lp and when I started getting worried :( Figured in scheme of things it didn't matter.. I've slept all afternoon 

Xxx


----------



## garfie

Tink - are you having some time off work, just to recharge your batteries you may find you are very tired and emotional:cry:

I wish you all the luck in the world when you decide to try again - me personally I would have a large glass:wine: tonight:winkwink:

It is good that they have said you can try whenever you are ready - I have to wait two weeks and then for the :witch: to come :cry: (we'll see):winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sophie121

hey garfie i hope ur ok i got my 2nd 'high' reading today on my cbfm x jus want my peak!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie I'm off today, but going back in tomorrow as know we are really short staffed. Being with other peoples babies/toddlers isn't ideal though. I'd love some alcohol but haven't got any in!! :-(

They did say would be easier to date the pregnancy if wait until an arrives-but not sure why it matters really! How long now until you can :sex: again?

Aww Sophie hopefully the Peak won't be too far away xx


----------



## Pixie2982

i get my sticks off amazon but only order when i need to lol roll on ov day already haha only on cd1 lol


----------



## smythdm

Tink - If you get pregnant right away, they won't have a CD1 to date it from, which is fine, but could cause you a lot of anxiety in terms of hCG levels, scans, milestones, etc. Would totally try immediately if I were you, but just plan for that!


----------



## garfie

Tink - I am supposed to wait two weeks risk of infection etc (but oops haven't although it was very painful, could be because he had to wear protection - so might just wait the two weeks :haha:)

Then I have to wait until after the :witch: has been not sure if that is to make sure my lining is thick enough or just so they can date (if I'm lucky enough to fall quickly):shrug::shrug::shrug:

Come round to mine I have alcohol in (we bought it when it was on offer for all the bbq's we planned on having :haha:)

Pixie - Ah bless you hun CD1 and ready to POAS :haha:

Sophie - Let's hope you get your PEAK soon hun:flower:

Smyth - How's things going with you hun?:flower:

Hopeful - Strange that cramping you keep getting let's hope it leads to a :bfp: tomorrow:happydance:

Briss - Let's hope your temp shoots up tomorrow :dust::dust::dust:

Chicky - Have you worked out your chart yet hun :flower:

Isabella - :hi: and welcome yes a lot of us have had good results with the CBFM some of us not so good :cry:(but on the whole the CBFM works for most of us):happydance:

Felix - Did you try the elephant?:flower:

Briss - *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR BRISS HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU*:happydance: :cake: Hope you are having many glasses of :wine: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Hey ladies. How are you feeling tink? :hugs: silly question xxx

Hopeful have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Sorry to the af ladies and welcome newbies!!! 

Hello lovely garfie, haven't a frikkin clue, but I will not moan, I will not moan, I keep repeating it :winkwink: I guess if I start spotting tomorrow (10dpo :shrug:) then il know I ov when chart says, if not I guess cd22, I will not skip my cbfm ever ever ever again! X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooooh happy birthday Briss.

Sorry Garfie I am being thick- is that one more week to wait now? Ooh would love to take you up on the drink :haha:

Chicky hope you work out what your cycle is doing to you soon.

I'm not doing too badly thanks. I thought I'd be a lot worse. I'm just feeling guilty for not telling my mum about it all..but think would be worse to say something than not now. Am dreading work tomorrow though, but it is only one day 
Xxx


----------



## chicky160

Oops happy birthday Briss!!!! Hope you have had a fantastic day! Xxx

One day tink and then two to spend in your jimmys having snuggles :hugs: xx

I hope I work it out too so much for taking it easy this month! Lol. That'll teach me. And I did something really stupid today. I went into mothercare :shrug: I don't know what the hell I was thinking I avoid it at all costs but I couldn't help it. I've picked my pram and cot lol. Which I will never in a million years be able to afford but it's nice to dream hey. Kept imagining it all set up in my spare room with a beautiful baby inside, and made myself cry :haha: what a donut. Won't be doing that again till the time is right. I don't know if I've told any of you this before, suppose never had a reason to but my sister in law who is disabled and lives with us as we care for her was with me and kept saying how she wishes jay and I would get on with it and have a baby! If only she knew, I feel like I live two different lives between here and the real world :haha: xxx


----------



## garfie

One more week Tink:happydance::happydance:

Aw Chicky - I can understand going into Mothercare it's nice to dream.:hugs: We actually bought a Mothercare Spin Pram it is now upstairs in the spare room :cry:

I know what you mean about two lives - I feel I have a lot more support on here than with my supposedly real friends. I put something up on FB (not the announcement I wanted to make) and now it seems like I'm to be avoided at all costs (or that's how it seems) there was a spa day organised and guess who never even got an invite ME:cry:

So now I just tell my real friends ahem what they want to hear:thumbup:

With you girlies though I am truthful:happydance: I will have to get around to putting up a new avatar that one is boring :haha:

Chicky did you say Jay already had two children? Mushy brain again :blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Oh garfie that's awful :( I think people generally don't know what to say so therefore don't say anything :shrug: and yep he has two girls they are 17 and 18 only 11 months between them! We don't see them as much as we would like partly because of their mum. I won't slag her off because she is a wonderful mother but not a very nice ex wife unfortunately and never has been :shrug: she left jay for her boss so she shouldn't be horrible to him, well I say that, he actually walked in on her and her boss in their kitchen :nope: not nice. And I know what you mean aside from my mum and clearly my husband nobody knows about us ttc. I bear my soul here! :haha: not out there xxx


----------



## chicky160

P.s change your avatar to a picture!!! I dare ya :haha: all of ya!!! It's crazy we know the ins and outs of everyone's sex life And anatomy yet don't know what everyone looks like! :winkwink: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I was thinking that Chicky but I hate pics of myself! Lol will see what I can find xx


----------



## garfie

I've been trying to upload one and it keeps mentioning a security token (they're clean honest):haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Hahaha no naked pics please garfie! :haha: I had to do it via photo bucket I think or my phone :shrug: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

LOL Garfie!! :haha:

Chicky :hugs: for your mothercare trip earlier. Hopefully it will happen soon :hugs: and very sweet of his sister.

Oooh and pic is up! Don't have many on my phone lol. But that is our fave wedding pic! I'm sure noone I know will come on here! :p Xx


----------



## chicky160

Ahhh tink that's a lovely picture :hugs: why don't you like pics of yourself your beautiful :happydance: and I hope so too for all of us! I reckon there's a master plan and we will all get our bfp's the same cycle. So we get to be bump buddies and don't have to go it alone :hugs: xxx


----------



## chicky160

P.s I knew you would be a brunette! :haha: x


----------



## garfie

Darn it me can't do this - too old :haha:

I've put the pic in photobucket and that is where it's staying :cry:

HELP!

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

Garfie Get that pram outta the house  its bad luck having it in the house before 6 months gone :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Ok maybe I'll store it a MIL then:haha:

Didn't need a pram last year to bring bad luck :cry:

Hey things can only get better right :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

Tink :hugs:


There we are, the best recent photo of me. Hair's not that colour anymore though.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone,
I missed you all today! I was painting backdrops all day-no internet!
Update: Not a single cramp today. Not one! I feel totally normal though. No cramps but no other symptoms either!
My CP is REALLY high and CM is back. Hoping that is good :)
SUPER excited to test but too scared to. What if it's a bfn? Thinking of waiting for Saturday... anyone have an opinion on that?

My friend has suggested I wait until Monday but I dont think I have the strength... to poas, or not to poas? That is the question!!

Ladies, your attitudes are all so positive. Keep it up! It's a scary journey but one that'll be worth it in the end :)

With love, hopeful


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ahh thanks Chicky :hugs:

Hopefully I wanna tell you to wait...but I wouldn't! Good luck xxx


----------



## chicky160

look at all our beautiful pictures!!!!! :happydance: garfie im assuming thats ur wedding, gorgeous, exilius whats ur hair colour now? ......

guys...........i peed on a stick this morning :haha: and then dropped it in the bath i was running, :dohh: couldnt help it! obviouslt a nice splodge in there and its my only one so will wait now till af is supposedly due :hugs: x


----------



## garfie

Chicky - Yep that's my Wedding Day to hubby number 2:haha:

Hopeful - I'm with Tink I'd test, but understand totally your nervousness good luck when you do hun:hugs:

Exelsius - Mine isn't the same colour either, remember ladies I told you hubby died it when I first became pg and I looked like a tiger had to have it done properly - the only photos I have of me recently I was pg:cry:

Tink - I agree with Chicky you are gorgeous hun and take a lovely pic, hope you have the strength to get through today, I am sure you will:hugs:

I still can't get the pic up in my avatar but will keep trying :winkwink:

Briss - Hope you don't have to much of a headache after the Birthday Celebrations:winkwink:

AFM - It has been over a week since I have left the house on my own, time for me to be brave and face all those pregnant ladies out there - I am going into town by myself to SHOP! wish me luck :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Ladies, thank you very much! I had a lovely birthday. I was not in the mood for a big party so my hubby took me to the royal ballet. It was so funny we thought we had time for a few cocktails so we went to a bar and had quite a few pina coladas and obviously lost track of the time so by the time we got to the ballet the performance had already started so (not to disturb everyone) they gave us one the boxes (the nearest to the stage!), to get there they guided us through a passage which apparently is only used by royals :) here we were just the two of us in this dark box.... was so tempting, but we didn't - am getting old! but then I noticed I started spotting and it all went downhill from there, ended up at home crying and feeling sorry for myself - yet another birthday and still waiting for a baby :( this morning my temp was so very down so no hope whatsoever + spotting last night, I wish AF would already come so I could start again, otherwise am just hanging in there hopelessly

Sophie, did you get your peak?

Chicky, so what are you doing about your bloods, did you manage to figure out which DPO you are on? so tricky! I so understand about your sister in law. I have so many relatives (luckily they all live abroad) nagging me about getting pregnant and reminding me about my age all the time and saying things like "your cousin's daughter has just had a baby, what are you waiting for?" But I do not come close to shops like mothercare, I can easily burst into tears by just looking at it across the road. About your hubby's ex wife - just awful! but most importantly he (and you) have good relationships with his daughters, that's all that matters.

Garfie, people who have not been through what you had to endure cant really relate and they do not know what to say. You just have to forgive them. You have so much optimism! I think I will be protecting myself and wont tell anyone (except for my mum and obviously you ladies) until I am at least 3 month pregnant. You ladies know more about me than people I have known for years and years, it's amazing. Good luck with shopping today!

Tink, how are you feeling? I think you were right about not telling your mum she would worry so much about you. 

Hopeful, it all sounds very promising and I would test today or tomorrow. I think my AF will arrive today but if not I will test again tomorrow morning (even though my temp does not look promising at all)

Ladies, lovely pictures! you are all so beautiful and brave. I feel I am being such coward, I cant post my picture, quite a few secretaries from my firm are here (as I recently found out, although most of them on pregnancy forum rather than TTC....) and the last thing I want is smb spreading the rumour about me TTC, I will be out of work in no time...


----------



## Briss

Update: I will not be testing tomorrow, AF has got me :( but on the positive side it was 26 day cycle! finally my normal cycle is back :) it took my poor body 3 cycles after lap/hysteroscopy to regulate itself back to normality. Now I have cycle monitoring to look forward to, that will be interesting to compare temping, CBFM with scans and bloods. Will also be taking some more Chinese herbs, tonics and teas before O. Fingers crossed this will be my lucky cycle :)


----------



## sophie121

no :( im on my 3rd day of 'high' got a feeling it might be tomorrow or sunday? oh and happy birthday briss sorry i cant keep up with the posts i lose track lol x


----------



## hopefulhoney

I held it together and did not test this am. Shew! I did wake up in the night with some quite severe cramping. None right now again... I am going to do my very best to wait until Monday as my friend suggested... I guess I'm expecting AF to pop up any second and I don't want to risk getting my hopes up or heart broken.

Briss, I'm sorry she got you :( I know how you feel though. I'm still recovering from my lap/ovary removal. I'm also going to try look on the bright side if this isn't my cycle...


Grafie, Good Luck Hon-YOU CAN DO IT! I know that it feels like EVERYONE is preggers except you, but just think of how you'll be walking with a nice big belly soon. :) 

Chicky-you are a riot! Can't wait to see the outcome of your tests. I hope and pray this is your month. Come on BFP!!!!

And everyone else: Well done on putting up some real photies. I tried but it went up sideways at first and then not at all :(

xxx
hopeful


----------



## baby0again

Well ladies another shock this morning while the cbfm requested a test it gave me a high but when i looked at result the "m" was flashing but why would it request a test tmi sorry but i have wore a pad all day and nothing even now but on my ctp chart im only 7dpo and i did test with cb digi said not pregnant help advisers


----------



## chicky160

baby0again said:


> Well ladies another shock this morning while the cbfm requested a test it gave me a high but when i looked at result the "m" was flashing but why would it request a test tmi sorry but i have wore a pad all day and nothing even now but on my ctp chart im only 7dpo and i did test with cb digi said not pregnant help advisers



Hi everyone :hugs: 

Well the m button starts flashing a few days before af is due and it will ask for sticks until it has used 20 ESP if this is your first cycle. I assume as ur 7dpo you've had your peaks so stop feeding it sticks now. In fact most of us stop first peak to save some sticks. X


----------



## chicky160

How is everyone today x

Still no idea where I am in my cycle. I havent yet started spotting, believe me I've been checking :haha: which is the norm for me 10 dpo. And had a massive temp spike this morning so I have a feeling it may well be ff that's off and for some reason had some whacky mid cycle temps, ff may well change crosshairs although fertile cm etc was around the cd 15 mark but think ov will be more likely to be cd22 :nope: so basically I still haven't a bloody clue :haha: I really do hope I'm not only 3dpo thou :hugs: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi ladies

I feel really nauseous still :( And dizzy and wobbly. How long is this going to last? Drank and eaten loads! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Tink - Until all that lovely HCG is out of your system:flower:

Just listen to your body it has been through an awful lot hun - sit down when you feel dizzy, make sure you stay hydrated, eat when hungry etc.

Maybe make an appointment to get your HCG levels tested hun that might tell you more where you are at.:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Oh tink I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

So I had a rather productive day at work :haha: that'll teach you to piss off your boss little one :happydance:

https://https://i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t478/chicky1206/0be6b3e8.jpg


----------



## garfie

Chicky - That temp today is very high - lets hope it leads to a :bfp: stalked your charts (hope you don't mind) tough if you do :haha: this is very out of character for you hun surely you can't just be 3dpo.:shrug:

Remind me again what your progesterone levels were at 7dpo (it was this month wasn't it)? Oh gosh I hate this my brain is soooo mushy :cry: 

So when are you going to POAS (I know you tried today before it went for a swim:winkwink:)

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Believe it or not my progesterone was last cycle! Time flies hey. It was 29.9 although I could never get a good indication of what that actually means :shrug: and you know me will be testing again tomorrow. I can't believe I dropped it in the bath, what an idiot. Probably not a bad thing as it was the last of my ic's I kept getting evap lines on. I thought I saw something and tried to get in the light of the window to properly see :dohh: I'm not gettin my hopes up, had no symptoms. And I should be having another progesterone and rubella this cycle but as I couldnt work out when 7dpo is or was I will leave it till next cycle now x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww thanks Garfie- they told me at the scan it was a complete miscarriage and had a negative test. Does that mean should be gone? (Sorry I'm thick :haha:)

Chicky that is hilarious!!!!! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Tink - Yes hun it should mean the HCG has gone out of your system, maybe you're just a little bit tired after all you have been on a huge rollercoaster the last few weeks - take it easy this weekend hun and relax :flower:

Chicky - :saywhat: you got a line? :happydance: can't wait until you test again. My understanding of progesterone is anything above 10 (unmedicated) indicates ovulation took place, can't believe it was last month when you got the results I must have been :sleep:

Love the pic - :haha: that will teach her (but probably not!)

It is a good idea to make sure you get it taken on or around 7DPO otherwise the results will be out - who knows maybe you might not need it :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

I think so but I had one last month and the month before and the month before that. Stupid cheapie strips. I did read something about the brand I bought and it basically said they were rubbish and unless a line is dark like on an opk to ignore it, it's quite common to get them :shrug: xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Alright team, I do not doubt that I am out although no AF quite yet. I feel AWFUL! Cramping and just feeling :growlmad: and bloated.
I know cramping is usual in early pregnancy... but not like this. This feels like AF is sticking her toe out to taunt me. I've had it, if no AF by the morning, I'm testing! If it's a bfn, at least I know to keep tampons with me...

Chickie, I am REALLY routing for you hon. Please poas with me tomorrow morn? (Saturday)

xxx
hopeful


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Chicky and Hopeful. Thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## chicky160

nope :nope: nothing yet, bfn of course, but then i may not be due af for another 3 days or possibly 10 days :haha: bloody hell, if its 10 you may watch me slowly lose the plot :haha: x


----------



## garfie

Aw Chicky hun - how annoying for you - sometimes our bodies throw us a huge curveball:growlmad:

As for losing the plot well I lost that a long time ago - welcome to the club:haha:

Tink - Hope you are taking it easy :coffee:

Hopeful - :dust::dust::dust: for when you test.

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

:dust: to everyone due to test :dust:

Naughty body Chicky!!

I'm at an airshow today zzzzz

Xx


----------



## garfie

Tink - That doesn't sound very relaxing :haha: I was at one a few weeks ago and the red arrows were awesome (got conned by the boys to buy them some noisy guns:haha:)

Have fun, our air show was right near a beach so I plonked my bum down and didn't move until it was finished suggest you do the same:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm pretty bored and shattered tbh :haha: were doing everything at snail pace as met my nan her lol xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

oh dear 
thought I was being very clever leaping out of bed and peeing right away to avoid testing today :haha: (cramps all last night again and still going on this morning)
But now I really, REALLY want to test. How long should I wait for it to be a good amount... I could wait until after lunch time? I's 10am now... if I poas at 3pm could that be a fairly accurate result?

I am SUCH an idiot! I should have just tested this morning!:dohh:

I'm losing the plot too Chickie!!! :wacko:


----------



## garfie

Hi hopeful I can understand being nervous and no your not an idiot:flower:

I would say if you can hold it that long that should be long enough for a test :dust::dust::dust: (but if you are anything like me you won't believe it whatever the results and will go ahead and POAS in the morning anyway):winkwink:

Maybe we are all losing the plot eh?:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Hopeful don't worry we can all be crazy together! :hugs:

I'd be peeing on everything in sight! Lol. I think so long as you can wait a few hours at least it would be better than nothing, but if you can wait till the morning then do. (I have a feeling you won't :haha:) :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey ladies, thank you for all the baby dust...
Glad I didn't waste a test. AF just reared her ugly head...
:cry:


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> Hey ladies, thank you for all the baby dust...
> Glad I didn't waste a test. AF just reared her ugly head...
> :cry:


Oh no :cry: I'm sorry Hun. Xx


----------



## garfie

Hopeful - so sorry hun, nasty nasty :witch::cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Hopeful I'm so sorry :hugs: hopefully we will all get our :bfp: together like Chicky said :hugs:

Afm: fainted today :(


----------



## chicky160

Bloody hell tink, I hope you're taking it easy sweet pea :hugs: xxx


----------



## garfie

Aw Tink - Told you to take it easy:flower:

Maybe get checked out again at the docs you could be anaemic (due to blood loss during m/c):cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ahh thanks. I'm fine now. A little tipsy :haha:

I was thinking anaemia. Always used to suffer so started on liquid iron today 
Knew something wasn't right with wobbly legs and dizziness. Rrrubbish! :hugs: to you both xxx


----------



## Briss

hopeful, really sorry about AF

Tink, please take care of yourself

afm, nothing to report, got to press m button and now waiting for CD6 to start POAS


----------



## chicky160

good morning everyone how are we all today? :hugs:

tested again :haha: bfn, i really thing my charts off and im only 5dpo, i guess we will find out on tuesday. 

also little tip if you use ic hpt's with the green handle with hcg stamped on it and dip for more than three seconds you get a line :shrug: i think its where the over saturation pools the dye where the line should be :dohh: ive tried two this morning one over dipped, the other for 3 secs and i had a bfn on one and a line on the over dipped one :dohh: it does say no more than 3 secs but because of how long i dip my cbfm sticks in there i was just leaving it a bit longer didnt think it would make much difference! so, just a tip :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Chicky I really hope this is your month :hugs:

Feel exhausted yet can't sleep properly. I've decided not to temp until :witch: arrives as not going to be testing this month. I'm almost considering not trying at all and getting a new job :cry: xxx


----------



## chicky160

Morning tink. I think we all feel at times we want to give up, ttc in itself is emotionally exhausting without what you've just been through. Maybe having a cycle of not tracking would be good for you but be warned you will be back here at the end of next cycle like me going nuts!!! :haha: but then you do hear lovely stories of people giving up and getting their bfp! :shrug: my boss was ttc for years. Ivf didn't work for her. So they gave up and she bought her dream car, can't remember what it was but it was all silver and shiny and I remember being well jel of her air con when we were stuck in the same traffic jam on the way home one day when it was 36 degrees outside lol. You could literally see it blowing her hair! And there was me in my little sweat box. :haha: anyway totally impractical for a child and she only had it a month when she found out she was preggo!!! But she gave up and bam! So sometimes I know we think we aren't stressed but maybe we are :shrug: it's still early days my lovely and your emotions will be all over the place so sleep on it a little and I'm sure in no time we will all have those beautiful babies in our arms :hugs: 

P.s. if When I'm 90 I'm still here posting about my peaks you all have my full permission to tell me to give up! Lol x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol Chicky. Thank you :hugs:

I'm still going to use the cbfm, see what happens but don't want to get my hopes up after ov with temps atm (am sure ill miss it :haha:)

Best get back to the job hunt.... :( xxx


----------



## exilius

Chicky if you're still getting peaks in your 90s I'll be impressed!


----------



## chicky160

exilius said:


> Chicky if you're still getting peaks in your 90s I'll be impressed!



Haha you never know! :winkwink: x


----------



## garfie

Chicky - :rofl: so tell me are you testing tomorrow??? Or did you do a sneaky one today - if FF is correct?? then that will be your longest cycle correct? :happydance::happydance: Fingers crossed for you hun :flower:

Tink - How is the job hunting going? hope you are feeling a lot better now a little bit more stronger:hugs:

AFM - Not a lot to report still waiting for my negative test (Hopefully Thursday:happydance:) still having :sex: still sore (but a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do right :haha:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

morning garfie yep just tested bfn, its ok the more time goes on the more im pretty sure my charts off and im only 6dpo :dohh: feels like im doing the tww twice! :wacko: xxx


----------



## Briss

morning ladies,

not much to report, started my cycle monitoring and had my 1st scan this morning, the cyst is still there seating on my right ovary but it is not big just 2 cm so they are not going to do anything about it. I was trying to understand how many follicles I have (I read somewhere that you can check your reserves like this) but FS said I have "reasonable amount". no idea what it means. Did my bloods as well, I am particularly concerned with my FSH as it was quite high last time (16) and it needs to be below 10 for IVF.


----------



## Pixie2982

Afternoon ladies

Sorry ain't been on much as still no laptop but have still been stalking everyone's charts lol

Chicky lots and lots of :dust: :dust::dust:

Hopeful sorry bout the stupid :witch: coming 

Afm I have just had the weirdest AF ever normally I am am on for 7 days ( 3/4 heavy) like clockwork although i sm irregular but that never changes, this one was very very light compare to nKemal and was only 4 days am so tempted to test now as my sis was like that to but I think I am just being hopeful and not thinking realistically lool


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls :flow:

Wondering if I could join you all? AF just came today to start me back at CD 1 and this will be my first cycle TTC #2. I've been using my CBFM for the last two cycles to get back in the swing of things before TTCing again and was totally surprised that my cycles are almost 10 days shorter and I ov 10 days sooner than before I had my son! 

I TTC #1 for 6 months while using CBFM - I usually wasn't oving until close to CD 30 (if at all!) so I ended up taking soy and using CBFM the cycle that I conceived - hoping that since ov is coming much sooner now that I won't need the soy this time around!

I was excited to brush the dust off my trusty little machine - and even more excited that I have gotten a peak these past two months! Before when I used it I didn't get a peak the first few cycles (and was tempted to throw it in the trashcan) - although some of them were annovulatory anyways going by temps. I just hope that now that I am actually TTC again and not just 'tracking' that my cycles decide to continue to play nice and not go haywire all over again! I've been double checking with OPK the last two cycles but am going to start temping again this cycle since we are actually TTC now - missed this AM because AF arrived after I got to work so will start that tomorrow :dohh:

I am excited to start this journey again and hope that you girls will have me :flower:


----------



## chicky160

Morning my lovelies :hugs: so 14 dpo and guess what.... I forgot to poas! :haha: how is it I can remember when I'm 6dpo? :haha: No af as yet and no symptoms so still thinking my chart is off and the monitor is right :shrug: so added in my peaks and crosshairs moved to cd22. Hope we are all ok :hugs: 


Welcome sweetpea! :hugs: good to have you on board :happydance: xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Chicky - your chart seems normal now don't you think? - I was playing with my chart and if I could just have a couple more higher temps I would have O and be in my 2ww haha: then I could POAS too)

I don't know what the score is after a DNC think I have to wait at least 6 weeks before cycle goes back to normal :cry:

How did you forget to POAS :winkwink:

Welcome oosweatpea glad you found us - anything you wanna know don't be scared to ask and we all love to POAS oooh and one more thing nothing is TMI isn't that right ladies:winkwink:

Pixie - Did you resist the urge to test?:flower:

Hopeful - Hope the :witch: isn't being to much of a bitch for you hun:hugs:

Briss - Fingers crossed for low FSH levels, when do you get your results back are you able to phone for them, good luck hun :flower:

Tink - Hope you are taking it easy :thumbup:

AFM - Still got a few more days before I can test (hopefully negative) and then my cycles are back to normal??? I have resisted the urge to POAS until Thursday (although were not there yet) but aren't I doing well:haha: Oh and this cycyle I am taking EPO and will start my grapefruit juice as soon as the :witch: arrives.

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

Welcome sweet pea 

What's soy?? As lately I am OVing around cd30 too
And am willing to try anything lol

afm noting much to report cd6 still waiting to test on monitor luckily it hasn't asked today as ain't got no tests lol delivery ain't till the 29th - 30th

Oh and bloods came back normal was tested for full blood count and b12/folate and pre TTCing 
:hugs:


----------



## Pixie2982

Yes i did resist doing a test as of yet


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Morning Chicky - your chart seems normal now don't you think? - I was playing with my chart and if I could just have a couple more higher temps I would have O and be in my 2ww haha: then I could POAS too)
> 
> I don't know what the score is after a DNC think I have to wait at least 6 weeks before cycle goes back to normal :cry:
> 
> How did you forget to POAS :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome oosweatpea glad you found us - anything you wanna know don't be scared to ask and we all love to POAS oooh and one more thing nothing is TMI isn't that right ladies:winkwink:
> 
> Pixie - Did you resist the urge to test?:flower:
> 
> Hopeful - Hope the :witch: isn't being to much of a bitch for you hun:hugs:
> 
> Briss - Fingers crossed for low FSH levels, when do you get your results back are you able to phone for them, good luck hun :flower:
> 
> Tink - Hope you are taking it easy :thumbup:
> 
> AFM - Still got a few more days before I can test (hopefully negative) and then my cycles are back to normal??? I have resisted the urge to POAS until Thursday (although were not there yet) but aren't I doing well:haha: Oh and this cycyle I am taking EPO and will start my grapefruit juice as soon as the :witch: arrives.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hey garfie yep now I've added my peaks it does :winkwink: I had a feeling those higher temps from cd15 were a fluke an the cbfm confirmed it but didn't want to agree with it because I didn't want to be back a week! :haha: so now I wait another seven days :wacko: 

Glad all your bloods came back good pixie :hugs: I'd like to know more about soy too! 

And sweetpea I agree with garfie nothing is tmi in here! :happydance: 

How are things Briss, tink and exilius? I just read your post Briss about fsh levels, lower is better right? Have you been googling? :winkwink: x


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies

re FSH, the lower your levels the better. basically higher FSH can indirectly indicate that your egg reserves are running out :( and as far as I know (googled it) in the UK they do not like it if your FSH is over 10 and quite after refuse to fund your IVF if you are above that level. I would need to wait until the end of my cycle monitoring and once all tests and scans are done they will invite me for another appointment and only then I will find out my results.


----------



## Pixie2982

Aww Briss wishing u all the luck in the world for low FSH levels


----------



## ooSweetPea

Pixie2982 said:


> Welcome sweet pea
> 
> What's soy?? As lately I am OVing around cd30 too
> And am willing to try anything lol

Soy (soy isoflavones - a tablet) is used to bring forward (and strengthen) ovulation if you are having problems with ov'ing late or not at all. Some refer to it as 'Nature's Clomid' - it works in the same way :D

I did a lot of research before trying it and I do believe that it is what helped me to conceive - I was ov'ing pretty late, and sometimes not at all, and the second cycle I took soy was the cycle I got my bfp. 

It's been two years since I took it however I remember the general jist of it - you take double the amount of soy isoflavones that you would if you were taking Clomid - ex. dr's usually start women out on 50 mg of Clomid for their first round to stimulate ovulation so you would take 100mg of soy isoflavones. If no ovulation, or it's still coming late, then you can up to 200mg soy (equal to 100mg Clomid) and see how that goes. You shouldn't take more than 300mg soy (equal to 150mg Clomid which I think is the highest dose in general cases?) however I cannot remember 100% on the details of that. You can take it either CD 3-7, 4-8, or 5-9 - however you don't want to take it any later than that in your cycle or it can actually push ovulation back or prevent it from happening at all.

The first cycle I tried it, I took 130mg of soy (because my tablets were 65mg each) on days 5-9. Before taking it I was ov'ing closer to CD 30, or not at all. That cycle, I ov'd on CD 28, so a little better but not much, and no peak on CBFM. No bfp, and I gave my body a break next cycle and didn't take soy at all - no bfp, which I expected hehe, however it was the first time that I got a peak on the CBFM and it was the 4th cycle I used it I think. Then the next cycle after that I took 195mg (3 - 65 mg tablets, equal to 100mg Clomid), got a peak on CBFM, ov'd on CD 25, and got my bfp at 7 DPO! I think ov'ing 5 days earlier in my cycle really helped me to get my bfp.

Again, I did a lot of research before taking it and suggest that anyone that wants to give it a go do the same to determine if you feel it is right for you :flow: Personally I think it really helped my cycles and what ultimately led to getting a bfp however everyone is different! If you have any other questions about it I would be happy to help! I think that there is also a giant thread on here about it - there was when I was TTC #1 so not sure if it is still active however it might be worth reading through a bit for other women's experiences.


----------



## chicky160

Ooh thanks sweetpea. I suppose ov'ing on cd22 at the latest isn't that late in comparison but it would be nice to bump it a bit and I guess it would mean shorter cycles so not a bad thing plus if it works like clomid but natural that has to be a plus too! Thanks for the info xx


----------



## exilius

My O date went from day 21+ (up to day 30) to day 17. It can also help lengthen lp as it makes the egg stronger. I went from 6 days to 11 :D (combo of soy, vitex and B6)


----------



## Briss

It's CD6 for me and I got to POAS for the first time this cycle, was very happy to see LOW on my CBFM - good indication that it is going to behave this cycle. Will also start on OPK in a couple of days, would be interesting to see if they match CBFM (last time they did not).


----------



## garfie

Briss - Let's hope this is an indication of your body getting back to normal :flower: my CBFM is sat gathering dust:winkwink:

Well ladies one more day until I can test - I'm feeling nervous obviously I want it to say negative (then we can start the :sex: fest) but if it still says positive I will worry - you hear the stories about something going wrong argh:wacko: ok mad moment over.

Chicky - How are you today hun, I popped by your journal the other day :winkwink:

Tink - Hope as we haven't heard from you this means you are taking it easy:hugs:

Exilius - I have also started taking Vitamin B6 complex heard great things about lengthening leutal phase - sometimes mine is only 8 days!:cry:

Pixie - How is the no testing going:haha: glad your bloods came back normal hun :flower:

Hopeful/Smyth - Hope you ladies are ok :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Welcome Sweetpea. Hello ladies :hugs:

I'm in a little world of my own ATM, so please bear with me.

I feel like I am about to ovulate. I don't know if this is possible, but the symptoms are definitely there (and I am getting highs on the monitor). I can't decide whether to continue trying straight away or focus on getting a new job and wait until September. I hate my current job so so so much and the stress is not doing me any good. Tbh I am feeling really depressed, even before the miscarriage. I just don't know what to do. I really want a baby but I can't stay where I am and wait any longer to conceive and then for the entire pregnancy too.

I really need to qualify for smp as my husbands earnings aren't that much which is why I would have to wait, though if I got pregnant straight away after starting i would feel guilty too. It's s tricky :( and what if I don't get another job (I am away when the kids go back to school and I want a term time job) and I am stuck where I am and I haven't been trying.....aaaahh.

Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## sophie121

hey, im on cd 19 and still no peak :( think i already ov maybe the monitor jus didnt pick ti up x


----------



## garfie

Tink - Ah bless you hun, it's a very difficult time for you both you need time to grieve before you make any major decisions, your emotions will be all over the place hun.

I can totally understand you being in a little world of your own I was in a very dark place and sometimes it is easier to stay there, but it is true what they say time is a great healer hun. :flower:What does hubby think does he think you should change your job :hugs:

Sophie - That is possible especially if you have a short surge, the only way to tell really is if you temp hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sophie how long are your cycles usually? Cbfm missed my surge the first 3 cycles and got it the 4th so still hope xx

Garfie- I am such an idiot! Lol we've looked into it and I wouldn't be any worse off... Even tho the first six weeks pay would not be as high that wouldn't matter as I would leave my current job as early as poss whereas hopefully if I like my next job I'd stay longer so would more than make the money up. So we're just going to :sex: when we feel like it and see what happens. Using cbfm to keep track of my cycles. I think temping gets my hopes up too much and I know I ovulate now.

I am sooooo stressy atm. Its quite irritating. Dh doesn't know what to do with me. I have auffered with depression in the past and I need to get out of my job if poss as I don't want that to happen again. Even if I were to get pregnant this month I would still leave if get offered a new job. The main bonus to not getting pregnant before sept if I get the job is I get to get drunk on my holiday.

Thanks for all your support hun xxx


----------



## Briss

Tink, I can understand your dilema as am in a similar position. my job is making me quite depressed and the main reason I am still there is my maternity package which is 90% of my salary for 6 months, it is a lot of money for us so on one hand I do not want to lose it but on the other hand I have been TTC for over 2 years now, in that time I could have changed my job and already qualify for enhanced maternity package at a new firm... but then again at a new place you have to work twice as hard to prove yourself at least for the first few months and I do not feel like working 24/7 as need time and energy for TTC....


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sorry to hear of all the stress tink! It can be so hard sometimes with all that is life piled ontop of already high stress of TTC, especially after a loss. Work related stress can sometimes be the most difficult as you can never get away from it - without affecting your livelihood! :hugs: hun. 

I found out I was pregnant my first month of work - my first day there AF started (yay!) and that was the cycle that I caught. I was TERRIFIED. We had been trying for about 6 months so NEVER did I think that THAT would be the cycle. However, it turned out to be no big deal and all my fears were for nothing... I even ended up leaving for 6 months after only being there for about 4 1/2 months because of pregnancy complications, hospitalization, bedrest, and then the postpartum weeks before going back again, and I am still working there now!

My thought is if you wait until the time is perfectly 'right', it will never come. And if work is stressing you out that badly - the best thing you can do for yourself is move on to something better!


----------



## chicky160

Hi everyone :flower: sorry being quiet not feeling very well :cry: I keep getting spinny room, like when your drunk and can't focus :shrug: starting to make feel a bit sicky :nope: x

Hope ur ok garfie and tink looking forward to seeing some lovely ov spikes on your charts soon! :happydance: x

Xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Chicky - Aw hun lets hope this is not some tummy bug but a baby bug :happydance: is it tomorrow (if your chart is normal) that you will start spotting 10DPO? Your temps are still looking good though hun :flower:

Tink - Hope you are feeling stronger and still taking it easy and not stressing too much. I agree though if you wait for the time to be right, right house, right finances etc the time will never come:cry:

Briss - Sorry to hear about your job stressing you hun, it is hard when I was pregnant with my eldest I had to carry on working (as we were supporting his exwife and children) it is terrible when you don't have a choice. I was a social worker so it was hardly 9 -5:dohh:

Since meeting my new hubby I have become a SAHM which takes the pressure off a lot, don't get me wrong I'm not a lady that lunches or has her hair and nails done every week. I am a housewife and there's nothing glamorous about that:haha:

Sophie/Exelsius/Pixie - How are you ladies doing today:flower:

AFM - My baby hormones are still hanging around - still got a faint line on a test (2weeks post DNC) :cry: thought the :witch: was coming last night as had the tiniest bit of blood (had to go searching for it I'm sure you know what I mean :blush:) after that nothing so wondering if it's O blood but surely I can't O if I'm still testing positive on a test :shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Hey girls. :flower:

Garfie I have no idea if you can ov when still getting a pos :shrug: have you asked mr google? I guess your chart will let us know soon enough :hugs: 

Sorry you stressed Briss but once you have that perfect bubba all this will seem a distant memory, be strong and think to the future not the now :hugs:

Tink thinking of you :hugs: 

How's all our other ladies doing? Anything exciting to report?!?! We must be due some peaks soon! :happydance: 

Afm still feel poo. I'm working out that I pretty much feel crappy every tww, if I don't I'm generally miserable and that makes me feel crappy :haha: the joys of hormones hey. It's weird being back a week, kept thinking what it would feel like If I had not tested on cbfm and just charted this cycle! I'd have been going nuts! Lol. ESP with bfns. So glad I peed on that stick :winkwink: 

Love and hugs to all! Xx


----------



## Briss

Garfie, sorry about still testing positive on a test, Would you now have to wait for another week or so?

Hopeful, I missed how your testing went, any news?

Chicky, good to know that your CBFM did not let you down and you managed to BD on time, keep testing still early days

AFM, am quite upset with my CBFM which went to HIGH today on CD7! either am having yet another short cycle with early ovulation or CBFM is playing up, either way it's depressing. Good news is my hubby is taking me to Venice for 4 days! I have not had proper holidays for 2 years now so a bit of a break is overdue. and am in my most fertile period so will be BD a lot in Venice, how lovely it would be to tell our child "we conceived in you Venice" :) ... dream on, silly Briss


----------



## garfie

Briss - You know me I will test every couple of days (would expect the line to get lighter and lighter) so by next Thursday (3weeks post DNC) I would be paying a visit to the Docs if the line is still there (or dreaming) getting darker:happydance: See we all need to dream hun :flower:

Venice how exciting - I've never been but I hear it's a lovely historical city (not that you will be seeing much:winkwink:)

Just checked some of my old cycles on CBFM I sometimes went HIGH on day 6! the month I got preg I went high on day 8 so long as you get your PEAK don't worry I'm sure it knows what it's doing:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ooSweetPea

Briss a Venice baby - how nice!!

Garfie I am not sure either about o'ing while still testing + however fx'd for you that you test - soon... and then + again of course!

Chicky your chart is looking good so far!

Only CD 4 here... monitor won't ask for sticks until CD 9 for me so halfway there - I so wish that the first part of my cycle was shorter however it's 10 days shorter than it used to be so I guess I can't complain too much. It's just hard to wait this long and then wait again during the TWW! I have been trying to get back to temping however it seems EVERY NIGHT so far I have woken up around 330-400 AM and tossed and turned until it was time to get up for work - pointless! I am almost tempted to temp at 4AM and just be done! Still have 2 long weeks til O so hopefully I can get out of this funk and get my temps in order. :dohh:


----------



## exilius

Tink, tried to respond yester but my phone played up. Im in a similar situation. My job depresses me no end. I have spent the last few months with no joy (job market is pretty bad in my field for young people in my city and moving is not an option). It's pointless giving up ttc while job hunting as you've no idea how long it will take. Good luck! 


Garfie I don't think you can o with a +ve, but I could very well be wrong. Best of luck! 


Briss - is it bad to get highs early? This month and last month (1st two using cbfm) I got highs at day 6, no lows at all. I didnt of until around cd19 last month.


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies how are we all? Sorry havent been around much having a crappy week. A good friend of mine is in labour, has been since yesterday and there's nothing they can do to stop it. She's only @22 wks. I you get a mo please say a little prayer for her little miracle first baby &#128591;

Afm I've run out of hpt's! So no testing today but it's been all bfns until now so as I'm 10dpo waiting to see if the spotting starts :hugs: 

Love to you all! 

Chicky xxxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi ladies

Aww Garfie I'm sorry you are still testing positive, it must be so difficult :hugs: hopefully your body will all be back to normal again soon.

Briss- thanks for your post, means a lot. It is a hard decision to make, but I'm thinking I just need to do what makes me happy and if the financial situation is the most optimum so be it, some things are more important atm :hugs: Venice sounds amazing!!

Thanks Sweetpea.. I am applying for jobs and hoping I can escape! Waiting sucks... it feels like we are wishing our lives away sometimes, doesn't it???

Exilius Thanks hun- in some ways getting pregnant and having the decision taking away from you would make things easier :haha:

Chicky- sorry you are poorly :hugs: Also hope the spotting stays away. Sending lots of luck to your friend :hugs:

Afm I have no idea what my body is doing EWCM seemed to disappear yesterday and now appears to be back, yet still no peak on the monitor and my boobs are already sore....ah who knows! in a way I just want AF to come to show I'm back to normal xxx


----------



## exilius

Morning ladies :)

Chicky - any spotting yesterday (or today, I don't know my time zones anymore)

Tink - good luck on your job hunting. Hopefully it's more successful than mine's been :D And I'm sure your body will start playing nice any day now.

afm - just got diagnosed with an ear infection so on the antibiotics. Do penicillin based antibiotics effect ttc (if any one knows)?
I'm on my 3rd month of EPO and I think I've started to notice an improvement in my cm (although it could be one of about a zillion other drugs/supplements I'm taking).
Think I should get my peak within the next week, guessing by cm (borderline watery atm) and the fact that the oestrongon line is getting slightly lighter.


----------



## chicky160

Hi ladies how are we all today? 

Briss a Venice baby sounds wonderful! 

Afm still no spotting, I don't like saying it in case I jinx myself and the spotting starts! 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone Xxx


----------



## smythdm

Hi Garfie - 

I don't think you can still ovulate while testing positive, but I'm not positive - I'm sure all sorts of things happen, as you know, your body is just out of whack after a MC. Thinking of you!!


----------



## exilius

Well, I'm apparently having a month off. Firstly h2b slapped me in a argument the other night so don't feel like bd with him for a little while. Secondly I have an ear infection and am on 3 different meds until it clears up. Dr has advised not falling pregnant while on them. 

Now I'm off to go wallow in self pity/pain


----------



## garfie

Exilius - Aw hun so sorry that you have a bad ear infection, I guess you will have tried a warm hot water bottle on your ear:shrug:

Also not good to hear (and I'm sorry if I'm talking out of turn) that your h2b slapped you (my ex hubby did that) when he was h2b. I hoped that it was just the stress of getting married, a new house, a posting for us nope the slaps got worse. When we got married I hoped it was the moving, the change of job and the fact we were ttc still the slaps came. Once we had moved to another country I thought he would finally stop (now I was pregnant) the slaps became punches.:cry:

I made more excuses for him perhaps it was the drink, the fact I wasn't a good wife/mum nope the punches kept on coming. When my second child came along that was it I decided enough! and I left him with one baby in my tummy and one barely walking toddler by my side (it wasn't easy hun) plucking up the courage to leave him. I'm not saying your h2b is anything like my ex hubby. Just be aware leopards do not change their spots and if you think you can change him unfortunately you are probably wrong. Hope you can work it out hun if that is what you both want:flower:

OMG ladies that's the first time I have spoken about my ex hubby :wacko:

Chicky - Your temps are still looking good hun! - is testing day tomorrow?:happydance:

Tink - How are you feeling, have you made any decisions yet hun:flower:

Good luck to all you ladies :dust::dust::dust:

AFM - Still testing a v v v faint positive (2w5d Post DNC) so by Thursday when I next test I would deff expect it to be bright white.:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

garfie - I'm very sorry to hear about that. Glad you got out though :D It is very out of h2b's character to lash out, and I have never seen him do anything like that before. He was a complete mess after. I've informed him that if it EVER happens again he will receive his marching orders.

Not tried hot water bottle on my ear, but I have been trying the vicks steam to open up my sinuses (apparently the infection was caused by blocked sinuses)

You can start trying again as soon as you get the negative, can't you? fxz for a nice, strong ovulation for you next cycle :D


----------



## garfie

Exilius - I'm glad you understood and so pleased it was out of character - we are made of strong stuff us women:winkwink:

The hot water bottle just relieves some of the pressure and heat is good for poorly ears - I used to spend many hours when my eldest had ear infections ironing tea towels (as he was a baby) and putting them to his ear!

Ok ladies my temps were bobbing up and down (like I expected) but when I put in todays temp it said I was 8DPO wth?:haha: I think I have confused FF:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

morning ladies just been catching up on some stalking! :happydance:

garfie lets hope those crosshairs are right! if nothing else to know your body is getting back to normal :hugs:

exilius lets hope like you said its the stress, and a one off. sometimes i push my dh to the point im sure he could kill me! we probably all do :shrug: i hope things get sorted and settle down soon. ive never been on the recieving end from my hubby but il let you all in on a little secret, i was the child of an abused mother, and hit quite a bit by my alcoholic step father, until we were 15 and moved into a battered wives refuge. im not saying thats where your headed but it was horrendous and saw things no child should ever see :cry: (but if he hadnt of dragged me out of bed and forced me to watch i wouldnt have) i could write a book! he was and still is a sick man, im in no way comparing but if it happens again please dont put up with it my lovely your worth so much more :hugs:

afm i had a little spotting last night, i hope its because im so paranoid about it starting i keep interfering with myself :haha: and i caught myself? must trim nails!:haha: i guess il know more by tonight :shrug: ff has changed my af date now till weds :dohh: which is ok, if i get af tomorrow its a nightmare, tues is my mobile hairdressing day and i get such bad pain and so heavy its a nightmare nipping in and out of other peoples loos every ten minutes! and lifting all my stuff out of the car! 

on a happier note only 5 sleeps until im off to wales on a week long fishing holiday!:happydance: xxxx


----------



## chicky160

garfie not only have you confused ff youve confused the hell out of me!!!! :haha:
did it just give you crosshairs today? x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaaaaahh I think we're all confused today!! I have not started spotting so looks like AF is coming, but was still getting highs on the monitor????? Ahhh... and its on day 19 from where i had the heavier bleeding from just before (or start of) the miscarriage?? xx


----------



## Pixie2982

Afternoon ladies

Exilius - sorry to hear what your going hopefully was just a one off and you sort things out with h2b:hugs: and I have heard the a warm bottle on your ear helps :)

Chicky - your chart looks brill :) :dust:

Tink - are your normal cycles that short? 

Garfie - fxed for neg so you can start trying again :)

Afm planning my next trip away but this time we are using holidays at work and going for 2 weeks as its a hassle trying to travel after getting pos on opk plus it is my 30th on the 12th so am hoping for a really good present  so going from 11th til 25th, I have been OVing around cd30 Which would be the 20th give or take a day so fxed I get a peak whilst we are there ;)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Chicky- how is the spotting going????? Ooooh I really hope this is it for you :hugs:

Pixie- nope! my shortest cycle to date is 23 days.. varying from 23 to 31 days :-( Obviously AF may not show for a day or so, but normally within 48 hours :(

I'd like to wish you lots and lots of luck with your trip. We all moan about timing and live in the same house and sleep in the same bed... I cannot begin to imagine how difficult it is for you :hugs:

Exilius- :hugs: hope things calm down with you and h2b, and your ear gets better quickly... its one of the worst things :hugs:

Garfie.... let us know when you figure your chart out :haha: just a thought would it be worth you getting a digital test and if says no you're good to go, so to speak? I'm confused as to how I could have ovulated and af be here already :shrugg:

AFM: First wedding anniversary today (it has been pants as been at work :haha:) but hoping for a nice quiet evening with takeaway... however grandparents are due round with a damn card at some point, it's sweet, but post it!! LOL Not that it matters as can't really :sex: anyway!!

On the job front I am applying and going to continue to try and we'll see what happens on both accounts, but really need to get out of where I am now (or something REALLY needs to change).

Love to you all xxx :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

And :dust: :dust:


----------



## chicky160

Hi ladies! 

Pixie I hope you have a wonderful trip and pick up a wonderful bfp while your there! Best dirty 30 present ever!!!!! :happydance:

Tink you've confused me too. You and garfie are a complete mystery to me at the moment :haha:

Afm no spotting still I had a teeny weeny bit last night which I was not impressed with let me tell you! I well and truly lost the plot :dohh: but i haven't had any since so keeping everything crossed. I do have af pains so maybe it's going to be one of those that catches me by surprise :shrug: which isn't common for me I usually get a good warning but it has happened in the past. So if temps go up il be testing if they go down I won't bother or if they stay the same il wait a little longer :hugs: xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi ladies just checking in :)

Have been stalking charts and keeping fingers crossed for you all!

Pixie have a great trip and get that BFP!

Chicky I hope your temps keep going up up up! Spotting is always scary but can also be a good thing at this point - stay away AF!

Tink happy anniversary! :dohh: to grandparents - they always mean well but don't necessarily have the best timing!

Garfie I think you have truly outdone FF! Hopefully once you add more temps it sorts itself out :)

Exil glad h2b was just out of character and that you've made it clear that there will be no more of that behavior! You don't deserve that sweets. 

:flow: to all!

AFM, the little devilish machine will be asking for its first stick of the cycle in the AM - although I will say I am excited to get the show on the road. Watching two perfect 'peak' cycles go by when I struggled to get a peak before was very frustrating! I am just hoping and praying that my cycle behaves now that it is showtime so to speak!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Sweetpea. Wishing you lots of :dust:

AF is here and I have the *worst* cramps ever! :( I actually don't know what to do with myself- feel sick and faint but my sick record is so bad don't want to make a fuss :( xx


----------



## garfie

Aw Tink hun - make sure you are taking some pain relief and keep drinking (dehydration makes the cramps worse hun):flower:

Hope the takeaway was nice last night what did you have? - I love a takeaway saves me having to cook:haha:

Sweatpea - Hope your machine is behaving for you :flower:

Chicky - Sorry to see your temp went down today - BUT remember mine went down and then up up up, so you're certainly not out yet:happydance:

Pixie - Like Tink said we have enough trouble trying to co-ordinate our times and we live in the same house! What a mega excellent pressie that will be :beer: cheers to your PEAK

Exilius - Hope your ear is feeling better, did you try the hot water bottle did it work for you?:hugs:

AFM - Chart still a mess - also nearly but not quite got a pos OPK last night (doesn't matter anyway hubby on nights :haha:) I have decided my body/temps are playing tricks on me - if everything is back to normal then the :witch: should arrive Saturday so I'll wait patiently :coffee: and stalk you ladies in the meantime :ninja:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi Garfie

Thanks hun :hugs: Been drinking heaps and been taking co-codamol and naproxen and not done much to be honest :( We had kebab last night lol (hubby's fave!) We always used to have a couple a week of takeaways a week but have tried to cut down.

Chicky any news on the spotting front? 

I'm on lumch atm but want to ask to go home :( :( xxx


----------



## Briss

I have been catching up with all your news ladies while I was away

exilius, it is not bad to get HIGHs early on it's just that I had a very annoying experience when I was getting HIGHs from CD6 and never got a PEAK (or a LOW) for two cycles. I can totally relate to you about having arguments and then not feeling like BD, I usually still force myself to reconcile with hubby and get him to BD whether he wants it or not :) (depends on the timing but simply cant miss pre O BD) but slapping is a step too far!

garfie, sorry to hear about your ex hubby, You are very strong to be able to leave him while being pregnant and with a child. good for you! you deserve so much better than that

Chicky, you have been through hell! and yet you have so much optimism and cheerfulness I cant stop admiring your internal strength! how's testing going?

Tink happy anniversary! 

AFM, Venice was brilliant! could not believe all this raining in London last night after 4 days of total sunny bliss. We had quite a few arguments though with hubby particularly on BD front, he was "tired" and he cant take heat very well so used it as an excuse not to BD! can you believe this? I am glad I turned things around and we BD a few times because as it turns out I might have released my eggy this very morning. I got my PEAK (Thank you!) yesterday (on CD11 same as last cycle and also a positive OPK on the same day) and this morning I was supposed to have another scan at 8.30 am (which was a bit hard to do as our flight was delayed and we only got home at 4 am!) never mind I woke my hubby before 8 am to BD (on the second PEAK as one would) and after that I rushed to the hospital for a scan, obviously I was a total mess down there (TMI: with sperm still coming out... oh dear) my FS said it was great that I had my PEAK yesterday so she can now check whether scan can confirm this. And interestingly there was no dominant follicle on the scan, it can be either that the follicles are still growing or (which she thinks more likely) the egg had just been released (the lining looked exactly like they want to see for O) and there was something that can potentially be LH on my right ovary. FS will do another scan on Friday to confirm this. It looks like my BD on the second PEAK (unless it is very early AM) is a waste of sperm as I seem to release an egg fairly quickly after LH surge is detected. lesson leant. Will be interesting to see what my temp is like tomorrow I have to say with all these night flights my temps look nothing like my normal pre O levels.

re EPO: I was also slightly naughty and had lots of their Italian sparkling wine but did not take any vitamins/supplements with me. as it turns out I have SO MUCH more CM when I do not take EPO. How strange is this? supposed to be the other way around. I have been taking EPO for 6 months now and actually looking back I was always quite "wet" down there before I started taking EPO.

re Job hunt, I spoke to a few head hunters last week and even started updating my CV but today I found out I got a pay rise and received a lot of praise for my work :) (while quite a few people got fired or got bad appraisals) not huge rise but still nice so decided to keep going with my current job and hoping I could still use that maternity leave (and soon)


----------



## chicky160

briss im so glad you had a good time and managed to get some great timed bding in!!! and yay for that peak! :happydance: glad all went well with fs wish i was a little more with it with regards to fs treatment etc i really have no idea but if your happy im happy :happydance: lol. and i know where to come in a few months for advice! and yes i think i get it from my mother :shrug: what doesnt kill you makes you stronger right, or harder anyway! i have a huge big box in the back of my head and everything gets shoved in there, sometimes little snippets sneak out but i keep a good lid on it all :haha: id go mad if i didnt, ive seen so much in what little time ive had on this earth my next life its going to be a doddle :winkwink: and im going to have a waist and long legs too!!!! (special request) hehe.



so afm as expected with my temp drop the :witch: arrived this afternoon :cry: well kind of, expecting full flow by tomorrow and will be pressing the m button...again...., (never listening to my dr again) so bring on official cbfm cycle 6 unnoficial cycle 96 (sheesh) fresh optimism! this will be our cycle ladies!!! :happydance:

tink i will be with you on the pain front this time tomorrow! does the mooncup not help with pain? i reckon its eased mine a bit :hugs:


thanks for all the positive thoughts girls! love you all!!!!!!!! :hugs: xx

chicky xxxxx


----------



## Briss

Chicky, so sorry about AF, I was so hopeful about you with almost no spotting it looked like the month to get pregnant for you :( let's hope it's just implantation bleeding

I want long legs and a waste too, I actually had a waste (once) but all this TTC business somehow made me put on so much weight over the last couple of years, I used to be slim and I just thought dieting is not great for TTC so I eat properly now and as a result gradually moved from size 6-8 to 12 (while all my clothes is still size 8) and had a really bad time trying to find anything that would fit me for this trip to Venice. I think I cried at one point cos nothing fit and even if I managed to squeeze myself into something it looked terrible. Somehow I had this idea that if I give up on my slim body it would be something like a commitment (or a sacrifice) necessary to get me pregnant, it did not work so I think I should get back to exercising and dieting


----------



## chicky160

Jeez last time I was a size 6-8 I was about 5yrs old :wacko:

And interesting you mention epo I find I get more when I don't take it and usually stop at ovulation but this cycle I didn't stop and also didn't get any spotting hmmm, and yes thought it was my time too xxx


----------



## garfie

Briss - So pleased Venice was lots of fun and yay for your PEAK at the right time too:happydance::happydance:

So does this mean that you have short LH surges if the egg was MIA? - If so maybe that is why the monitor and OPK's haven't matched up:shrug:

How exciting to see what you look like on the inside too - did they do all this via ultrasound:flower:

Glad you got a payrise and lots of nice comments (I'm sure they were well deserved :winkwink:)

Chicky - so sorry about the :witch: your chart looked amazing this month, but no spotting has to be a good thing right:hugs:

Tink - Did you manage to get home at lunch or was you a brave girly and stuck it out to the end of the day:hugs: time for pj's and cuddling up with a duvet now

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies,
Chicky... BOO!!! I was PRAYING this was your month :( I'm so sorry hon

Briss: so envious about your holiday to Venice. Sounds amazing! And about your weight gain-ditto! Since ttc, I get nervous exercising and have also felt just too emotionally drained to think of dieting. :munch: So I am size 10 now and feel revolting. Some pics taken of me today... shudder!!! 

Tinks:Urgh! AF cramps are the worst! I'm so sorry hon. I had a horrific AF this month too. Weird!

AFM: I got a high at CD 10 today, but don't expect a PEAK for at least a week! I forgot to pee on a stick on CD 9 even though it asked for one... what does that mean? Did I stuff it up?
I must admit, I am DEVASTATED. My best mate and girl I work really closely with got a bfp (2nd month trying and really young!) on Sunday. I am just so angry... not at her. Just at God and this whole situation. I just can't understand why it's so difficult for me and so easy for so many others...

Meanwhile my other bestie had her beautiful little boy last week. I feel so left behind 
I feel utterly hopeless

I'm scared it might never happen :cry:


----------



## chicky160

Hey hopeful thanks, me too :( 

I'm sorry your having a tough time and luckily that's why you have us! We know how you feel and what your going through :hugs: I'm the only one of my friends without at least one child so miss out on lots of days out etc and other stuff too of course. At Least we all have each other here! And I bet they don't have that :winkwink: xxx

Afm m button pushed, onto new cycle, she's officially here and she's a killer this cycle, not that that's unusual but I'm sure every month gets worse :shrug: 

On the upside of having a long cycle this time I won't be in my fertile period when I'm away with my dad so that's a big bonus :haha: xxx


----------



## Briss

I did not seem to get any temp rise today, slightly worrying... Maybe I did not see any dominant follicle on my scan because my body decided not to ovulate this cycle? so much for the Venice baby :(

Thanks Garfie, yes it was via ultrasound, when they do cycle monitoring they scan you every few days but because I was away I missed a scan which was supposed to show how many follicles are growing and among those there should be one dominant follicle (which will later release an egg) so now I just have to wait for a Friday scan to see whether LH was formed (it's basically a yellow body which is a place that used to be a follicle from where the egg (hopefully) was released). Last month my LH surge lasted two days (according to OPK) but this cycle it was just one day but the same day as my PEAK (nice when things are matching up).

Hopeful, I am with you on others getting BFPs all the time after just a couple of months TTC. I am angry at the universe :( when I got pregnant at 24 it was without trying after 3 month romance with (as it tuned out) a total ******* of 44 who told me he was sterile (and I stupidly believed him) and then said it was not his... I do not think we had sex more than 10 times over those months before I got pregnant, how fair is this? but now when I am ready and married to a wonderful man I cant seem to get pregnant after years of trying and hundreds of perfectly timed BD sessions. why this totally undeserving piece of shit who did not event want children was allowed to procreate while my lovely hubby does not? to be fair I have to say that the month I conceived I was in a very happy place (and blissfully unaware how messed up I was) while now I am miserable. may be you need to be happy to get pregnant and if we tried during the first couple of years of our relationships we had more chances than now when we argue and I cry all the time.

I am scared too. although I seem to be more "lucky" with childless friends over 35, I have 4 friends who are in a similar situation but two are even worse: one friend has been married for over 10 years and never got pregnant, her husband is 44 and she is afraid to even go to GP about that (afraid to hear there is a reason why that's not going to happen for them), my other friend was waiting for a right guy for ages and finally married (for the third time) last year only to discover that her new husband is mad and does not even want children (he is 43). She is 37 and tired of dating so not sure whether she wants to get a divorce now 

on the job front, lots of people who are no worse than me got bad appraisals, totally undeserved I think I am getting cynical but I can see that the employers firstly decide who they want to keep and who to get rid of and then they come up with good or bad comments to match their decision. I mean we all make mistakes it is just a question whether they decide to pick up on those mistakes or turn a blind eye on them because they need you. I do not have any illusions about my abilities and I think in a few years time (when I am closer to 40) they will get rid of me. I just need to make sure I give birth to two beautiful and healthy babies before this happens :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie- I stuck work out.. Then went food shopping and fainted- not good!

Chicky- the mooncup does seem to ease it normally (compared to tampons) this month is very bad tho :( hope it doesn't last 10 days again. Sorry the :witch: got you too :hugs: 

Hopeful- wishing you lots of :dust: for this cycle. It is gutting when someone beats you to it! (Again!) :( :hugs:

Briss- sounds like you have a lot going on hun. Hope your bfp is not too far away- lots of :dust: :hugs:

Afm: feeling really down to day. Not heard back re: interview for job and interviews are Monday. Just generally depressed about work and lack of baby :cry: Doesn't help cramps are still bad xx


----------



## sophie121

hey well i didnt get a peak but about 5/6 dpo now four more sleeps to go! x


----------



## chicky160

Briss hopefully you'll see a lovely rise tomorrow :hugs:

Tink hope the witch isn't treating you too bad now and the pain is starting to ease off a bit :hugs:

Sophie sorry I can't remember this is first cycle right? No peak is no surprise but you don't need one to get a bfp!! :happydance:

Garfie chart looks great! Let's keep them up there! :happydance:

Hopeful how's things? Hope your feeling a little better :hugs:

Exilius and smythdm sending heaps of :dust: and :hugs:

Afm I'm pretty sure the witch Is actually trying to kill me!!!! Not looking forward to a sleepless night, as is usually the case first full flow night :nope:

Love chicky xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks girls for all your support. 

you're right Chickie, I am SO lucky to have you all...
I am running a kids camp atm and it's exhausting me! Also felt nauseous all day (on CD 11 so not what I'd hope to feel later on!) think I'm catching a bug... Anyone else near CD11? Would be good to walk with someone again like last cycle :)

I'm so thankful for you all!
hopeful


----------



## exilius

Tink. I use ponstan for the pain, it also reduces the flow slightly. 
All you skinny size 12 and under ladies complaining, tisk, last time I was size 12 I was 15. I'm now size 20, a true fugly if ever there was one! 



Afm - forgave h2b, and bd last night. Good timing as the peak came this morning. Seeing the Dr today, hopefully he gives me the all clear. Expected a +ve opk this evening or tomorrow with o being on the high day, if last month is anything to go on. Unfortunately we have a lan this weekend so h2b won't be home till late, and will be knackered, then tomorrow we'll be at his parents, so not much opportunity for bd!


----------



## ooSweetPea

hopefulhoney said:


> Thanks girls for all your support.
> 
> you're right Chickie, I am SO lucky to have you all...
> I am running a kids camp atm and it's exhausting me! Also felt nauseous all day (on CD 11 so not what I'd hope to feel later on!) think I'm catching a bug... Anyone else near CD11? Would be good to walk with someone again like last cycle :)
> 
> I'm so thankful for you all!
> hopeful

I'm a day behind you on CD 10! :hugs: 

Sorry AF is treating a few of you ladies horribly, hang in there!


----------



## Pixie2982

afternoon ladies 
so much bad news on AF's

chicky really was hoping this was your month :hugs:

briss hopefully you did ov this month and the scan you missed would have told you that :) and so jealous about venice

hopeful and sweetpea hopefully this will be your months lots of :dust:

exilius congrats on your peak and Bding at the perfect time :) and I am size12/14/16 depends on shop and 20 isnt that big

tink I have always thought like this, if you dont get an interview or job after interview then it wasnt the job for you and the perfect job is just around the corner :)

afm my missus bought me a new laptop for my 30th so I am back here full time now not just stalking :haha:
I am having the weirdest cycle ever my period only lasted 4 days plus spotting which never happens always 7 days never ever changes and I have cramps, bloating, exhausted all the time with low energy and my lower abdomen is quite firm to touch
I did a digi pt yesterday and was neg as i knew it would be, I think my body is playing tricks on me

:hugs:


----------



## Pixie2982

ladies I am a bit confused about my opk 
any thoughts would be much appreciated
 



Attached Files:







all 006.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Briss

Pixie, Congratulations on your 30th! I think your OPK is still negative but it's getting close. I wonder why you are not getting any HIGHs yet. Not sure about that glitch on CD10 but I would not count it as a positive

I went shopping today during my lunch break and bought a few summer dresses at oasis (just 30 pounds on sale) and all size 8!!! what an idiot, why would I do it to myself? again! somehow when I try things at a shop I see them differently they all look great on me but when I do the same exercise at home, nothing fits and nothing looks good... and it's actually not about the size, more about being firm and fit (or not) - I am not big as such it's just that I have flabby bits sticking out in all the wrong places. I hid the dresses under my desk should probably return them tomorrow...


----------



## exilius

Briss - that's actually a really unhealthy way of thinking. Please don't hide the dresses. Let oh tell you what looks good (you're your own biggest critic). Speaking as a former anorexic with a bulimic mother. Please be careful those thoughts are like playing with fire


----------



## Briss

exilius, thanks for the advice really appreciate it! though I am in no danger of becoming anorexic, I have no self control as far as food (sweet things in particular) is concerned :(


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies :flower:

So.... Pixie I see why you are confused they keep looking like they are almost getting there and then going strait back to neg again although cd15 does look the darkest but not quite there yet! Hope today's lines are even darker for you :happydance:

Briss I know how you feel with nothing fitting I tried on an old faithful pair of jeans the other day vintage Levi's and I love em! Anyway I knew they weren't koing to fit but I squished myself into them anyway. They hurt... Really bad. Had a rather attractive camel toe and the worst muffin top you've ever seen. But I love savoury! Especially cheese. And find it really hart to refrain :dohh: 

Where are ya tink? Hope ur ok my lovely :hugs:

Garfie hope ur gettin ready for some serious bd sessions hopefully soon! :winkwink:

How many sleeps now sophie! :happydance:

:dust: to you all!!

Afm not much, one more sleep till my holiday! Really hope I can get some Internet where I'm going :haha: otherwise il miss all the peaks and testing! Grrrrr! Af pains all gone and a nice light one too this cycle, I wish they were all like this :happydance: normally it's like someone's been murdered every time I go in the bathroom! :haha: 

Xxxx


----------



## Briss

Chicky, muffin top is the worst! I forgot last time I managed to squeeze myself into a pair of jeans without having difficulty breathing ... :haha:

Got my crosshairs today :happydance: but the scan this morning did not go that well. FS thinks I probably ovulated but she is not at all sure, it was probably from my right ovary where I have a cyst so she could not see it properly. I did some bloods as well and was told to call on Monday to check the results. Will probably have to do some more bloods on Tuesday to confirm ovulation.

I realised that I have been drinking so much alcohol this cycle and totally forgot to take any vitamins, it is like somewhere deep down I stopped hoping it's going to happen :( DH still wont forgive me for the ugly scene I made trying to force him to BD in Venice, and all the terrible things I said to him. Somehow at that moment it all felt justified cos he was depriving me of a chance to get pregnant :sad1:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies, 
I am recovered from an awful tummy bug and relieved it's gone in time for me to make good on my peaks... that is, if I get them.
CD13 today and still high (totally normal for me on a 33 day cycle)
I am trying something new this month. Instead of trying to bd as much as possible on highs and peaks, I'm letting us bd when we feel like it during highs and then only bd on peak 1 and the high after the peak. I thought that the first peak was ovulation all this time and not 24-36 hours AFTER the first peak!

So, I'm hoping to save some of those strong swimmers by not exhausting the supply on my highs.

What do you ladies do? bd on highs or peaks?

have a lovely day!
hopeful


----------



## Pixie2982

arrrrgggghhhhh

this is so confusing me even more still low on monitor and complete neg on opk

its driving me crazy!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Briss

Hopeful, sometimes you can ovulate on your first peak but it's more usual to O on your second peak I think. We try BD every day starting from 2-3 days before peak and through to the last high (after second peak). We also tried BD every other day. So far nothing worked for us

Pixie, looking at your previous chart, having lows is actually not a bad sign. you O quite late and I think CBFM now leant that so it will probably give you high closer to your O which is what you need really.


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Sorry I've not been on for a few days - I've been feeling a bit confused:wacko:

As you know I am 3 weeks post DNC and I have been testing positive, so today I went for HCG levels test and I've just got my results 9 so everything is coming to an end:cry:

I knew this would be the case after all I had a DNC but somehow deep down I was hoping I was one of the women you hear about who get pregnant straight away:nope:

The hospital said I could test in a week? What for FALSE hope I say.

So now I just wait for the :witch: and try again - let's hope it doesn't take another year.

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulhoney

Garfie... :cry:
I'm so sorry. It's like a never-ending nightmare :( It'll happen hon, remember, you know the plumbing works now (as my doc told me) so at least we can look forward knowing it'll happen again. Hugs to you! :hugs:

AFM: SO confused! I got a high today on CD 13 (that's completely normal) but then felt VERY wet all day (completely unusual for me) and so decided to do a little CP check... I CAN'T REACH IT!!! :saywhat: What could this mean? Think I should get a little :sex: in tonight just in case...

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## Pixie2982

Hello girls 
God my head is gonna hurt tomora but I went out n had a drink with family for my 30th tonite n a little bit drunk as won't be able to drink after this, I really hope I ov when I am ment to otherwise it will be nxt month:-(

:hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies 

Garfie sending heaps of hugs your way, it will happen!!! :happydance:

Hopeful maybe youre gearing up for ov? I have anywhere from (usually) 30-36 days with the occasional 42 thrown in for good measure and normally start noticing it a bit more a few days before so I'd get busy you! :happydance:

Pixie hoping you manage to get some great timed eggy catching inseminations this cycle! :happydance:

Afm I go in holiday today!!!! :happydance: a whole week of fishing with my hubby and daddy :happydance: who by the way for those who have read it has started reading 50 shades of grey! I don't know if I'm more embarrassed my dads reading dirty things or if he is to know his only daughter has too! Lol. 

Also back on topic when I ov my cervix is really low and gets high after where as everyone else's seem to be high during :shrug: 

Anyway in case I can't get back on again (depending on service) il see ya next week! 

Sending lots of love and baby dust to all! I expect to see some bfp's when I get back! Xxxx


----------



## Briss

Chicky have a fantastic holiday!


----------



## exilius

I can never reach my cervix (retroverted) so I can't ever really check its position. 

With all the comments about it I think I should read 50 shades of grey. 

H2b and I were too tired to bd last night, today I kicked myself for it as, for the first time ever I got ovulation spotting. Oh well hopefully there were swimmers from the previous 2 sessions waiting for Mr egg. And so begins my tww.


----------



## garfie

Chicky have a fab holiday - don't do anything I wouldn't do :winkwink:

Hopeful - It sounds to me like you are gearing up to O too hope you managed to get some :sex: :happydance:

Pixie - Hope your head aint hurting to much :flower:

Tink - Hope you are okay where ever you are :hugs:

Briss - What where the bloods you had taken for? - I am sure hubby has forgiven you we all say things in the heat of the moment and ttc is one of the most stressful moments:flower:

AFM - Huge temp drop this morning - maybe the :witch: is on her way and I can finally close this sad chapter:cry:

:hugs: to all you other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just popping in to say Hi and send you all some :dust: 

Garfie :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Been really busy with housework and job hunting(and poorly with cold) on phone atm so will catch up properly later.

Chicky have an awesome holiday xx


----------



## Pixie2982

Alli got to say this morning is I wish I didnt have work today :-(


----------



## hopefulhoney

Have a wonderful holiday chickie! We'll miss you!
And yes, we just dtd this morning :) I always freak out at how much :spermy: comes out when I stand up... this normal?

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## exilius

Hopeful I dtd last night all was fine until I got up this morning. So long as you waiting 30 minutes or more until getting up most of the good swimmers have entered the cervix. The stuff dripping out (semen) won't have that many viable sperm in it. 

If you're still worried use a softcup or diaphragm to hold the semen in for a while


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Garfie I am so sorry. I wish it would all just happen for you so you could relax about it all a little bit. It's just so sad that you need to keep checking to see if hormone levels are back to normal- a constant reminder really. I really really hope that this next AF will be your last (or that you ovulate and get a :bfp: and it never arrives!). :dust:

Pixie- sending you lots of :dust: to catch that egg this month.

Mrs B that is a very pretty name you have chosen for your little girl :hugs:

Chicky I hope you are having a lovely break (will miss you!)

Hopeful- I would stay on the bed with my legs up for say 20 mins after :sex: just to be sure, but I believe most of what comes out is just the fluid that carries them (as Exilius says.) Lots of :dust:

Afm. I have an interview  I am very very scared though :haha: I am on CD5 and still quite heavy- though I am using my Mooncup and sorry if tmi but blood is very dark brown and full of bits.... yuck! in fact its so gross I am using a towel today to see if its still as gross!! xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Looks like the :witch: is here no warning no nothing just BAM! (even had a temp increase this morning wth???) - so now I am totally confused about my body :blush:

Onto a new cycle now ladies - lets hope we all get our BFPS :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Looks like the :witch: is here no warning no nothing just BAM! (even had a temp increase this morning wth???) - so now I am totally confused about my body :blush:
> 
> Onto a new cycle now ladies - lets hope we all get our BFPS :happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yay!! At least the uncertainty is over! Maybe temps are out because you didn't ovulate? You can still get AF without ovulating, can't you? Wishing you lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww thank you tinkerbellsie... took us a very long time to decide (by that I mean took me a long time to convince Hubby :haha: )


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Mrs.B. said:


> Aww thank you tinkerbellsie... took us a very long time to decide (by that I mean took me a long time to convince Hubby :haha: )

I wish there was a "like" button!!! :haha:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh and DH has thrush (he had antibiotics and we had thrush a few months ago so flared back up :() so may miss our chance this month. I'm going to be well upset if don't get this job and missed our chance! By the same token I don't want to get the job and then have to say "oh by the way I'm pregnant!" xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Tinks! I hope this is your dream job!! :)
Mrs B: I also wish I could hit a 'like' button -GREAT name!
Grafie: I agree, fresh start and we all hope your body clicks into gear now and gets ready to carry a bubs for you!

AFM: Properly confused. High on the monitor again today (which is fine, expecting peak in the next few days) but the stick showed two light lines which is normally a peak right? CP is still out of reach and soft and I have LOADS of EWCM... 

We dtd yesterday morning and I was going to give it a break tonight... but now I'm stressed out I'll miss my eggie. Trying to trust CBFM but what if it's wrong and today was my peak? Does one get EWCM BEFORE o?

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO confused!!


----------



## exilius

If you have ewcm dtd. It normally means that ov is within the time frame of a sperm lifetime, so pregnancy can result from shagging at that time. 

For me the peak is just one line. 2 lines means some lh but not had the oestrogen surge yet.


----------



## sophie121

well girls i was due af yesterday/today so i will be testing today?x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

sophie121 said:


> well girls i was due af yesterday/today so i will be testing today?x

Very restrained of you not to have tested already :haha:

Good luck and :dust: xxx


----------



## garfie

Sophie121 - :happydance: good luck hun - I would have tested 4 times at least by now :haha:

Exilius - When I look back on old sticks (yes I'm sad I know) but my lines are always changing - just when I think I have it sussed my body throws me a curve ball:wacko:

Mrs B - Cute name glad hubby came round, it didn't take much persuasion did it :haha:

Hopeful - Try not to stress hunnie I'm sure everything will be okay - looks like you have plenty of :sex: and don't forget those little :spermy: can live for some time just waiting for the eggy (remember my chart?:cry:)

Tink - :hugs: how did the interview go?, when will you hear? :flower:

AFM - Cycle day 2 (How can it be I have 24 day cycles and 24 days after my DNC the witch arrived) I don't believe my body is back to normal:shrug:

Chicky - Hope you're catching lots of fish:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Am very depressed today, just had a call with my FS and my FSH has gone up again to 12.9 :( it was 16 last year then somehow it got down to 9.1 , then I started taking all those supplements and vitamins and was hoping it got better but no, it's 12.9. She suggested that we repeat it again on CD2. I asked for AMH but I think she'd rather refer me for IVF/IUI. On the positive side my progesterone came back normal 32 (on CD15) which means I ovulated after all but she thinks I am going to have another short cycle. when is it going to get better I wonder.

Do any of you ladies had AMH test? I think I need it to check how long I have&#8230;.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hello!!

Garfie- if your body is back to normal that is brilliant news. I had AF 19 days after last period was due (and miscarried somewhere in between that). This AF is disgusting though. WIshing you lots of luck this cycle. :dust:

Briss- Sorry hun, I don't know anything about any of it, but didn't want to read and run. Hope they sort out treatment soon if that is the way forward :hugs:

Sorry, I forgot to say interview has been moved til Wednesday, so wasn't even sure I could make it (thankfully I can). I am very scared though and wish it was over with :haha:

I'm on CD7, still bleeding, and CBFM high! xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Good morning ladies,
Briss: I have no idea what AMH is! Sorry I can't help you there. I'm sorry that your FSH has gone up :( I swear reading our hormones just stresses us out! I had my FSH measured two cycles ago and it came back at 7.0 -the key next to my results said it needed to be more than 3 and less than 9 to be healthy and can you believe it? I STILL STRESSED OUT! What is wrong with us!?!

Sophie: for goodness sake girl, don't leave us all hanging, TEST!! We're all waiting to hear your result. Fingers crossed for you!

Garfie: Give yourself and your body a little grace hun. When I lost my angel baby (and right ovary&tube) my body took a cycle to recover but then it was READY to go! My cycles since have been SO much better. I have a 31-33 day cycle now and I just know my bfp is around the corner :) I pray the same for you!

AFM: Got my PEAK this am which I expected due to the EWCM I've had over the passed few days. I woke up to less of it this morning, but still a high, soft CP. So I set about seducing DH to get some good fresh swimmers (always good in the am!) but then DISASTER STRUCK! I couldn't get my preseed into the applicator! It kept filling with air instead of the preseed. Urgh! Tried a few times and then gave up-meanwhile DH got a little "shy" and was devastated to have lost his mojo :( poor guy! Thankfully, I convinced him to just fool around and we got his mojo going again! So we dtd this am!

I think I will def need to try again tomorrow... I hate the planned BD!! Puts so much pressure on us both. Anyway, let's hope it's all worth it and I get my bfp in a little over 2 weeks time!

xxx


----------



## smythdm

Briss - I got my AMH tested. It is supposedly a much more accurate indicator of egg reserve than FSH. I think there are three measurements - FSH, AMH, and Antral Follicle Count (done by ultrasound). But - if you have it done, or really for anyone having it done, know that it is very sensitive to lab handling errors. My FSH and AFC came back normal and my AMH came back literally as a perimenopausal woman (it was very very very low and I'm 31). My doctor got a retest and it was much better, but so so scary - and the test takes at least 2 weeks to get back. 

Garfie - I had the same experience as hopeful after my m/c - it seemed to fix my cycles, which were previously really short and then were PERFECT afterwards....thinking of you!


----------



## smythdm

Oh and meant to say - regarding AMH, even when I got my retest done it was on the low range of normal and just knowing that really helped me conceptualize family planning for the next few years - I don't want to wait now for number two (or three) and I know that I won't go back on birth control because I may have less time than the average lady. Glad to have the information.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sophie did you test?

I think I've missed ovulation entirely. When i woke this morning boobs were super sore :( and looked att the lines on the cbfm and had two faint lines yesterday (day 7 first day of testing) and one very dark oestrogen line today :-( if I have ovulated, how was I meant to get pregnant whilst still on??? X


----------



## garfie

Tink - Remember at the moment nothing makes sense - maybe you are about to O so I would bd just in case:flower: I'm afraid after a m/c you can't really rely on your body signs (or at least I couldn't). What does your monitor say hun?:flower:

Good luck at your interview tomorrow hun will be thinking of you, remember relax and just be yourself and I'm sure you will sail through - if not their loss right PMA PMA.:thumbup:

Hopeful - :happydance: for your PEAK glad you got some bd in, it will all be worth it fingers crossed your tww goes quickly:flower:

Sophie - Have you tested yet hun :dust::dust::dust:

Briss - Poor you, you sound like you are going through it with every test going, at least they are doing a very thorough job on investigations for you.

I had my AMH tested and FSH my doc was not happy with the results so she retested and said my reserves were still on the low side (I managed to get pg) so try not to worry and get caught up in medical terminology - is it all the supplements do you think that are maybe doing something to your bloods? just a thought hun:hugs:

Great news you are Ovulating though :happydance::happydance: that's one little box ticked eh.

Smyth - This AF is seeming to be just like my normal cycle (I'm worried though it will come back again say in a few days only worse?) this just seems to easy a cycle just a bit of cramping and light - maybe someone is finally giving me a break eh:winkwink: Everyone is saying this can't be my real cycle as it takes longer after a DNC:shrug:

Chicky - Hope the weather is better there than here - it's raining again!:winkwink:

Hope all you other ladies are behaving (or not) :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Garfie. Monitor is saying high... But just feels like I have already :( don't think ill be getting a peak.

Thank you very much for the luck :hugs: I am very nervous, but think its because I want to leave so much! Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sticks from the top down CD 7, 8 & 9... Oestrogen getting darker aand lh disappeared... If I don't get another lh line or peak gonna reset next month I think! Xx


----------



## sophie121

well im 3 days late and think what i got was a positive opk x


----------



## Pixie2982

Congrats Sophie  happy 9 months


----------



## garfie

Sophie - Do you mean a positive HPT? - not OPK:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Sophie congratulations! I think positive OPK during LP phase is also indicative of pregnancy but I would do a pregnancy test to be sure


----------



## exilius

Grats :-D


----------



## sophie121

not sure,sorry girls! no i mean opk they can detect pregnancy im not gonna say its a 100% but normaly nothing shows up on these tests all i know is af is not coming soon i normaly get sore bbs which i dont have im going to test witha hpt in a few hours sorry for the confusion ladies!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Sophie x


----------



## Pixie2982

Good luck :test: Sophie lots n lots of :dust: 

:hugs:

Afm on my travels now for to weeks first few days is gonna be for us as am hitting the big 30 tomorrow :-( then it donations twice a day for bout 8/9 days leading up to my average ov date so wish me luck girls as not sure if can afford next month aswell as this holiday would have to miss one 

:hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lots of :dust: :dust: to you Pixie! Have a wonderful 30th! Xx


----------



## Pixie2982

Also done a home FSH test and come up pure neg which is a good thing I think!


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance:Pixie enjoy your 30th and your travels to BFP land :flower:

Sophie - Good luck when you test :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Haha. Noone told me I didn't add the photo!

Didn't get the job. No idea what I'm going to do now as can't stay where I am! :'( why can't we have a baby already??? X
 



Attached Files:







South%20Gloucestershire-20120711-00294.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## exilius

Pixie- the other month I did an at home and it was very positive. (I'm 25) dr didn't believe me, did a 21 day bloods (well, 7 dpo) and got a level of 2, so I'm not sure about them. 

Also, anyone want to tell me what the hell my temps are doing? Normally don't dip until af, so think I may have dropped to 6 days again. This month I only took vitex up to ovulation, so that may be the difference. Still, doesn't feel like af is gearing up. Stupid troll body!


----------



## Briss

Exilius, It might be a mid LP phase dip, it happens sometimes see what your temp is like tomorrow I hope it will move back up.

my temp is quite strange this cycle it stays almost flat while usually it fluctuates. also am not taking any vitamins this cycle and I have so much CM even after O. May be all those vitamins was not such a great idea after all and my temp is calmer without them


----------



## exilius

Mmm, I'm just surprised to see such a sever dip this early in the lp. 

I have a new theory : our bodies wait until we have our patterns downpat, then something bizarre happens to throw a spanner in the works!


----------



## Briss

Exilius, CD5 is not that early let's hope it was implantation dip :) https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip.html and https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation_dip_study.html


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi Ladies,
2 days into the 2ww... We managed to dtd on both peaks but not on the high (yesterday)
DH worked late :(
I sure hope CBFM is accurate and I'm not missing my eggie each month...
Do you think the PEAK's are accurate??

Hopeful


----------



## ooSweetPea

exil - implantation dip?? :winkwink:


----------



## exilius

ID normally happens about 7dpo. If you look at Countdown to Pregnancy they list symptoms by it's frequency on various days. A dip at 5dpo is no more common it pregnancy charts than ovulation charts (https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=91). Admittedly they don't have the sample size of FF, but even they agree that the sweet days are 7-10, and if it's outside of that range they discount it.

Sweetpea - Looking at charts that use a fertility monitor, most women ovulate on the 2nd peak. Due to the various life cycles and travel speeds of he sperm and egg sex at or after O is not worth as much as the couple of days before. I wouldn't worry about not dtd on the high after the peaks, but if you can try to get the highs before hand (if you have fertile cm) https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Intercourse_Timing_and_Frequency.html

afm - temp bounced back this morning (highest one this cycle). My stomach feels a bit weird. Like when you're ill and have an upset tummy, but not sick. I supposed maybe they'd count as light cramps, but not localized to the pelvic region. Eh, probably ate some bad meat or something (refuses to get hopes up)


----------



## garfie

Exil - good temp there hun okay we'll get hopes up for you.:happydance:

By the way have you eaten bad meat? - thought not:winkwink:

Looking at your chart everything is looking good so far, so fingers crossed.

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

I ate some meat last night, whose to say it wasn't bad. Barely managing to keep down my breakfast and pills though :'( 

In theory if it was id I should test positive 2-3 days later so i'll test on monday, maybe.


----------



## garfie

Exil- so you will be 10dpo is that right?

Well good luck when you test that goes without saying.:happydance:

I suppose the meat could have been bad lets hope this is baby sickness and not food poisoning :thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies,
If anyone knows how to worry, it's me!! :dohh:
I had some pretty uncomfortable ovary pain (not disabling, just know it's there!) this week. I was wondering if that discomfort could occur that long before ovulation...

Here is my history this month...
I got a high on CBFM, three days later I documented left ovary twinges and EWCM
Next day we dtd 
two days later my EWCM was a little less but I got my peak :happydance: -dtd (pretty severe ovary pain in the morning)
dtd on second peak (no ovary pain)
nothing on day after second peak (yesterday) (no ovary pain)
TODAY -some twinges

My worry is that I ovulated BEFORE CBFM showed my first peak... why would I feel that discomfort so early? Is that possible? Everyone else seems to feel o pains on the day of o or just the day before... mine was 4 days before!! :wacko:

I am REALLY hoping CBFM is accurate as all our good bd's were around my peaks!! Can I trust CBFM?

URGH!!!!
planning on going for it tonight for good measure


----------



## exilius

I figure nothing is perfect. I dtd whenever I have a sign of fertility to be on the safe side. It'd be unlikely for cbfm to give you a peak AFTER o though, because of the hormone fluctuations, but I could be wrong. Wait and see is all that can really be done.


----------



## Briss

hopeful, i would not rely too much on ovary twinges, from what I read it can be so many other things beside ovulation. I have lots of ovary twinges after O like this cycle cos of cycle monitoring I know I ovulated from my right ovary and its 10DPO but I still have pains from time to time on my right side. Also O can happen during the night between your first and second peaks (it happened to me this cycle) so any BD on the second peak was not much use. I think it is better to BD as much as you can before your first peak and on your first peak, the rest is just for good measure (e.g. in case for some reason O is delayed for a day or so)


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks Briss,
I don't think this will be a bfp month then. We dtd the high before and the two peaks but not much before that! oh well...


----------



## Briss

hopefulhoney said:


> Thanks Briss,
> I don't think this will be a bfp month then. We dtd the high before and the two peaks but not much before that! oh well...

not at all, the high before and the two peaks is all it takes really (sometimes it even takes less than that) you never know let's hope it will be your month!


----------



## garfie

Hopeful - Aw hun don't give up yet - we dtd 2 days before the PEAK which was one day before the HIGH so it went HIGH HIGH PEAK PEAK HIGH LOW and we dtd the first HIGH only so 4 days away from O and we still got a BFP so I agree with Briss you are certainly in with a chance hun:flower:

AFM - I became an Avon Lady today (gotta have something to take my mind off it all) and of course get into shape as this last time I have found the bit of weight I put on difficult to shift.

So I am sure walking and doing 20min exercise on the kids trampoline will help :haha:

I have been taking my grapefruit juice and the same things seems to be happening like last time my tubes seem to be having a clear out - let's hope I get the same result:happydance:

Sophie - did you test hun, sorry if I missed your posting:flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

Garfie. - is grapefruit juice meant to help in that regard, or just a side effect that you personally get. 


Briss - that's a nice looking chart.


----------



## garfie

Exil - It's meant to help with CM - last year I was convinced that I still had something left over from my m/c, as I never had a follow up appointment and strange that I had this weird stuff going on the first time I tried it. I ended up with a BFP,:happydance:

I also suffer from endeometerosis so maybe that was part of it:shrug:

This time the same thing is happening but on a lighter scale - I suppose time will tell:winkwink:

How is your sickness today:flower:

Briss - I agree your chart is looking very good, looks like your body is back to normal and Venice did you good:winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust: ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

Garfie - cramps are now firmly situated between my hips, same place I get af cramps. No neasuea, but my tounge feels like I burnt it (i didn't) and I keep getting a bitter taste. Gum over one of my teeth is incredibly sore/raw (possible ulcer). I'm letting myself become cautiously optimistic as I don't get af cramps until after she's started. 

Hopeful - yesterday evening it felt like I had o pains, hell I even did an opk (stark white), even though I've clearly ovulated already.


----------



## garfie

Exil - Wish you luck hun - apart from the tongue I have heard all of them could be symptoms, my gums bled and I had a weird taste (no amount of brushing) got rid of it:wacko: 

Cautiously optimistic sounds good to me :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulhoney

Exil-I NEVER get mouth ulcers... like NEVER. Leading up to my bfp, I kept getting them. Over those two weeks, one would disappear and another appear somewhere else. Was so weird! So I firmly believe that and horrific AF like cramps were my only symptoms. No sore boobs or anything! Just those two things. fx'd for you Exil!!! :thumbup:

Garfie and Briss and Exil- thank you so much for your encouragement. I need it! Really not too hopeful this month so let's hope I get a big, happy surprise! :dance: I emailed dh on my last peak with a 'no pressure but last day of fertility for a while!' email. He was coming home SUPER late and I wondered if he would be up to it being so tired. He was super sweet replying that he wants a baby as much as me and he'll give it a shot! aww! :blush:
Ended up being FANTASTIC sex (tmi!!) 

Ladies, you are the only ones who know my anxieties about this. Thank you!!

Hopeful


----------



## Briss

thank you ladies, I love my chart so much I was staring at it all day yesterday :) unfortunately from last night I've been having this all too well familiar feeling in my cervix and uterus that my body is gearing up for AF, I get it a few days before AF every cycle. I am still hoping AF wont show up, well at least not until wednesday which will prove FS wrong and give me a normal length cycle at least.

interestingly once hopeful mentioned sore boobs, I realized that mine are not sore which is very unusual for me. must not get my hopes too high....


----------



## Pixie2982

I am so gonna give up trying now!!!!!!!!


----------



## garfie

Pixie - Aw hun what do you mean - where here for you what's happened?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Briss - That is still a great chart - let's hope your body is doing what it's meant to do.:happydance:

Hope - Of course I am here to support you hun - after all you supported me through my dark times, that's what we are all here for ultimately to get a :baby: but in the meantime to Laugh, Love, Support, Encourage, (Stern talk to when needed :haha:) each other - :happydance: I love this group

AFM - My temp has gone up again today:shrug: Tonight we have an olympic party in the village and we have to dress up (originally I was going as the torch just a grey tracksuit and wear my hair up, but that was when I was pregnant:cry:)

Now I am going as a tennis player (wearing my old school skirt :haha: a top, a visor and some sweatbands oh and some trainers!) - doesn't look to bad:winkwink:

Hubby is wearing an all in one uni cycle outfit (you know the type that tour de france men wear) a helmet and some gloves - well hubby is a bit bigger and hairier than them men but hey ho its the taking part right? 

There's a small rumour haha:) that there will be alcohol and silly games well this will be my first drink in a long while - so I have warned hubby I wont be responsible for my actions:haha:

Have a good day lovely ladies and isn't our Chicky due home soon :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

got my first peak this morning but donor cant do weekends so coming up here for 2 weeks was pointless


----------



## garfie

Aw hun that's terrible after all your planning - obviously I don't really understand but did you manage to get a donation yesterday before your first PEAK :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

Nope as we thought it was to early am sooo pissed off got ewcm and peak and pos ov


----------



## garfie

Nooooooooooo! aw hun I'm so sorry can the donor not make an exception? I really hope you manage to get something sorted for today. That's the first time all 3 have agreed?:cry:

Gosh why does ttc have to be so hard for some and yet so easy for others:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww Pixie. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Pixie, am really sorry. I understand how frustrating this might be, my hubby refuses to BD sometimes when the time is right, it makes me feel so hopeless

Garfie, have a great time at your olympic party, this skirt of yours sounds very sexy :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie your party sounds like fun! Enjoy.

Hopeful am keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Chicky- where are yoooou? Hope you had a great holiday.

Afm: day 12 still high. On day 10 the lines disappeared to blank whilst I was at work! Though there was a def lh line and very light oestrogen line. On day 11 lh was dark oestrogen barely there.. Now there is no lh line at all :shrugg: I peaked on day 12 last time I peaked... And all other symptoms of o are present (even though I thought it was really early in cycle). Xx


----------



## Pixie2982

Still gonna intake insemination on tues/wed if still smilie tomoz


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hey Briss,
Since we're getting our word in about DH's and bding... My poor DH struggles under pressure -as much as he wants to! It makes matters tricky as I have to be gentle and sometimes darn right sneaky around my highs and peaks... Some of my friends talk about what a pain it is having husbands with high sexdrives and I'm just SO frustrated hearing them go on about it! When it comes to ttc it's hard to have to woo your man. Also a pain when he can't be woo'd exactly when you need it!

Pixi-I am SO SO SO sorry hun. What a pain!! I sure hope that eggie sticks around... thinking of you!!! PS: How is your gf handling all this? Hope she is super supportive!! xxx

Garfie- thanks! I know how lucky we are to have each other! BIG hugs...

Tink- hoping for your PEAK tomorrow morning! Come oooooooooooon PEAK!!!

Chickie- COME HOME! We MISS YOU!!

Love, hopeful


----------



## Briss

oh, hopeful I am so tired of all this TTC game and DH not cooperating when needed. The problem is I do not really know how to be "sneaky" :) I am usually the one initiating all bedroom activity and sometimes I just want him to take over. Otherwise I do not feel desired. His only contribution to TTC is eat well, do not drink and have lots of sex, I mean how hard can it be? he did not have to go through Lap&Dye and HSG and all the rest of it, it's like he does not even want a child. 

sorry, just really needed to vent, my temp is going down and I can feel AF is on her way, staying positive is becoming a challenge


----------



## chicky160

Hey ladies :flower:

So how is everything? 

Briss and hopeful I too feel your pain! :haha: hubby is always raring to go apart from when I'm fertile :shrug: he gets more anxious about ttc than I do. 

Tink sorry to hear you didn't get the job, I'm sure the perfect one for you is just around the corner :hugs:

Pixie sorry to hear about the badly times inseminations. It must be so hard for you guys to plan :hugs:

How's my garfie? :hugs:

Exilius hope things are better for you this week :hugs:

So Afm had some lovely quality time with my dad. I think that's the longest I've ever spent with him! Can't say I'd be in a hurry to go back to Wales thou, not what I expected at all! Where our cabin was was beautiful just all the bits around it :haha: batteries have run out on my cbfm so think il be resetting it although I'm on cd 12 I think and have no opks so waiting for the pains and relying soley on temps :shrug: let's hope things are a little clearer this cycle. Hugs to all! 

Love chicky x

P.s did sophie get a bfp? X


----------



## Pixie2982

digi ov stick non smilie today and had ov pains all day easing off now so guess am defo out this month hopefully can plan it for perfct timings then as monitor lows are lasting longer so gonna go back to donor city n get donations everyday for all highs 

and yes first actual timings for monitor/EWCM/POS OPK all at once in 6 months of tracking!

cant wait to see what the temps say!!!


----------



## Briss

chicky, welcome back we missed you! 

I am so tempted to test but so afraid at the same time. AF is due on Wednesday so will try hold it until then


----------



## Pixie2982

Briss said:


> chicky, welcome back we missed you!
> 
> I am so tempted to test but so afraid at the same time. AF is due on Wednesday so will try hold it until then

Don't :test: be strong :)


----------



## hopefulhoney

Urgh Pixi! I hope that this means everything will line up for again. Maybe your body "woke up" :)
Briss, fx'd for you hon! Hope this is it for you! BFP! BFP! BFP! (Chanting for you ;) )
Chickie, WELCOM BACK! You were VERY missed by us all!

And to all of the rest of you...
:dust::dust::dust::dust:

AFM-5dpo and not a symptom at all (obviously!) I have decided to go in for a progestrone test on Monday or Tuesday so that I can feel completely at ease with CBFM being trustworthy. If I get a positive for o, then I know I can trust those peaks :)

My last bloods for doc are due this week too and then my follow up to discuss what's going on in me... Should be interesting!

LOVE to you all,
hopeful


----------



## exilius

Hopeful - just a side note, the peaks may be reliable without you ovulating on them. Ive been consistantly ovulating on the high after the peaks. Others ovulate before then etc. So if your levels are in the low ovulation range, it may be because of that.

Welcome back chicky. Hope you had a good time.

Pixie :-( hopefully timing will be better next month.

Afm- I expect af in the next couple of days. Temp has started dropping slightly, and my longest lp to date is 11 days. Although the lower abdomen pain is more intense than pre af, also plenty of reflux. However my breasts are sore in the exact same way they were last month.


----------



## Briss

My temp is dropping :( I thought AF arrived on my way to work this morning but was pleasantly surprised to see (TMI) that it was just increased CM but there was so much of it I was sure it was AF and almost cried on the tube... this TTC business is such an emotional rollercoaster. I know that my chances are almost nonexistent and still i hope against all odds, only to be disappointed later on

Exilius when are you testing? Shall we do it together on Wednesday?


----------



## exilius

I tested with FRER this morning, BFN (didn't think it was worth mentioning). I'm only 9/10 dpo atm (depending on if I include by 4:30 am temp).

If af isn't here (for either of us) Wednesday sounds good (although I'm half a day ahead of you, time wise)


----------



## Briss

my Wednesday AM is your PM, right? we can still try. your temp looks good btw


----------



## Pixie2982

both of your charts looks really good, briss it wasnt a massive drop!
Lots of dust to u both :dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## exilius

Ok, a bit more optimistic. Bumps around my nipples are more prominent. And my breasts are so sore the pain just woke me up (currently midnight). Grumble mumble.


----------



## Briss

just got myself a copy of 'Inconceivable' by Julia Indichova. She had high FSH but still managed to conceive her second child in her 40. hopefully I will get some inspiration from this book. Also bought a DVD on fertility Yoga :) and ordered lots of grapefruit juice. all necessary measures to cope with what may come when I test... I need to divert my mind to something constructive and positive


----------



## hopefulhoney

ooh Briss and Exil! Super exciting!!
fx'd for you both...

I am just 7dpo and not a symptom to report!


----------



## exilius

Wow, been AGES since i read that. (editted when i realized they were different books, the one i read was meant as a dark comexy i guess by Ben Elton)

So, my temps did a swan dive this morning. Af is due any time in the next 3 days, and normally arrives on the day of the dip. My breasts seem less painful now, so I'm pretty sure I'm out.

Fx for you briss and hopeful!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks Exil, I hope you are wrong about that and that your bfp is still coming...

AFM: I REALLY don;t feel much hope this cycle. I already feel ovary twinges (quite acute too!) and some light cramping for me which usually means the ugly witch!! :( BOO!


----------



## exilius

At 7 dpo? I was having ovary twinges and pain about then too. Supposedly its not a bad thing.

Guy is >10 feet away drinking coffee, it smells so rank. (just felt the need to bitch)

Oh well, the 3 of us will find out soon enough. I'm just happy to have an acceptable length lp (9 is the minimum, right?)


----------



## Pixie2982

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
for all :)


----------



## chicky160

Hey ladies rooting for your bfp's! Stay away witch!!!!

Afm nothing exciting to report last day off before returning to normality tomorrow so as the sun is shining going to take my Archie for a looooooooong trek in the woods :flower: 

X


----------



## Briss

Exilius, it could still be just one off temp dip, I am still hoping for you. Miracles happen here all the time

I was panicking all day yesterday, there was something leaking out of me almost like water and every time it happened I was sure it was AF, it was so exhausting. I think not taking vitamins made me wet, I have been on vitamins for over 6 months now and totally forgot what was normal for me before that.

I am having doubts about my chart, apparently FF is against adjusting temps so actually my chart may not be that accurate. I am not worried about ovulation though as I think I can see the difference in temp before and after O (it does not usually get below 36.50 after O). I cant wake up at exactly the same time every day, quite often I wake up 1-1.5 hours before my alarm and there is nothing I can do about it.

"We recommend against adjusting temperatures as in general the resulting temperature, though it may be more pleasing, is not more accurate. The reasoning behind our recommendation is based on the fact that the Basal Body Temperature variation with time is dependent on your own unique metabolism. While most women see a difference, some women do not see much dependence of the BBT with time and can live with a variation in time without masking their pattern. For many others even a 10-20 minute difference will have strong effects on their charts. Similarly, some women see an increase of their BBT with time while others may actually see a decrease. From the diversity of the charts that we have seen, it is quite clear that no simple generic formulas will be able to compensate for time differences. Our advice is to use an alarm clock if necessary to try to keep the time as constant as possible. If you have an occasional waking time difference, just record the time but leave the data as measured and make a note if there are unusual circumstances. In most cases our software should be able to see your ovulation pattern despite a few inaccurate data points. "


----------



## chicky160

Briss your chart looks fab! And I've heard lots of women get their bfp after suffering extreme wetness :haha: let's hope this is a good thing for you! :dust:


----------



## Briss

thanks Chicky, we will know tomorrow but I am trying (with all my might) not to get my hopes high as the disappointment will be too painful to bear. My poor hubby is considering fleeing the scene for the next couple of days as my CD1-3 is usually accompanied by nervous breakdowns and very unpleasant accusations all thrown in his direction. I know it is not helpful it's just i guess my way of dealing with disappointment before I can move on. 

It is also possible that I may simply have a longer cycle, anything up to 29 days is normal for me


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA as you all know I went out Saturday (had a few drinks) and have been ill since - think I'm to old to party:haha:

Not a lot going on with my chart still waiting to O - not even managed to get many BD sessions in as felt so crappy:cry:

Briss - A 14 day LP - how wonderful is that and your temps are still up - fingers crossed for tomorrow, before I got my BFP I was convinced that AF was here and I was on knicker watch:blush: but she never showed even with my huge temp dip:happydance:

Chicky - :happydance: glad you are back and glad you had a fabby time - how are you feeling hopeful for this month - I need people to stalk as my chart is mental:haha:

How are the rest of you ladies, I will try and catch up properly soon but the housework has been neglected:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Oh Garfie, I know all about knicker watch :) every time I go to the loo these days I literally scrutinise every inch for traces of anything unusual, shame I cant bring a microscope with me

I also had this weird temp rise on CD10 which I ignored but if put it in FF moves my O from CD12 to CD13, not sure if this is right as on the scan on CD12 it looked like I had already ovulated so it cant be CD13, can it?


----------



## garfie

Oh Briss poor you - did they say that you have O or was about to? The weird temp changes everything doesn't it:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

that's the thing, FS was not sure. she said it was possible I ovulated right before I had this scan or possibly not ovulated at all, I guess based on my bloods it was the first one but for some reason FS was not impressed with what she saw on the scan and my bloods and told me to expect another short cycle with AF turning up last weekend. I was supposed to repeat my bloods yesterday but cos AF did not turn up it's all up in the air. Another problematic factor is that I ovulated from the ovary that has a cyst on it may be that's why she could not see it properly on the scan.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies ,mind if I join ,started reusing my cbfm this month ,so far seven highs and two peaks :thumbup:I just hope tomorrow is low as my oh says no more dtd after tonight :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hi Desperado - Welcome :happydance: nice to see you here, the other girls will be along to welcome you soon.

I hope you stopped feeding the little monitor after your first PEAK to save tests - the monitor is pre programmed hun HIGH PEAK PEAK HIGH LOW until the BFP!

Tomorrow will be HIGH hun - I got my BFP four days before my 2nd PEAK so looks like you have all your bases covered - good luck:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Desperado167

garfie said:


> Hi Desperado - Welcome :happydance: nice to see you here, the other girls will be along to welcome you soon.
> 
> I hope you stopped feeding the little monitor after your first PEAK to save tests - the monitor is pre programmed hun HIGH PEAK PEAK HIGH LOW until the BFP!
> 
> Tomorrow will be HIGH hun - I got my BFP four days before my 2nd PEAK so looks like you have all your bases covered - good luck:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

No I didn't know that :dohh:O thanks for sharing as I would have just kept testing :wacko:Ok so do u reckon I am covered ,I think o day was yesterday(cd19) and I dtd 11,14,16,18,19 and 20 thumbup:,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Good morning ladies! And welcome Desperado!
Spent hours on google last night looking at 7dpo symptoms from people with bfp's. I have to stop! Urgh!
This morning, some light cramping (totally normal for me) and also some heartburn (which was fleeting-don't usually get that!)

I have 4 IC's and was wondering... what dpo's would you test?
Was thinking I might try one at 12dpo.
Today I'm having progesterone checked and also HCGS (no idea what that is!?!) and Prolactin (What on earth is that!?)

GL to all the ladies testing over the next few days... it's time for some BFP's!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

hopefulhoney said:


> Good morning ladies! And welcome Desperado!
> Spent hours on google last night looking at 7dpo symptoms from people with bfp's. I have to stop! Urgh!
> This morning, some light cramping (totally normal for me) and also some heartburn (which was fleeting-don't usually get that!)
> 
> I have 4 IC's and was wondering... what dpo's would you test?
> Was thinking I might try one at 12dpo.
> Today I'm having progesterone checked and also HCGS (no idea what that is!?!) and Prolactin (What on earth is that!?)
> 
> GL to all the ladies testing over the next few days... it's time for some BFP's!!!!

I got my bfp at 10 and 11 dpo :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Good luck for your tests ,xxx


----------



## exilius

Good morning ladies.

So, today is the day Briss and i agreed to test if af wasn't here. Unfortunatley I'm not sure if she is on not.:s yesterday i went to the loo and it appeared to be low flow amounts of blood when i wiped (and when i checked inside :cough:) so i put a tampon in. When i went to change it there was only the tiniest drop of blood, so it looks like i stopped bleeding when i put it in. No more blood at all yesterday.(sorry for the tmi).

My temp recovered, but only slightly (still lower than other post O temps) which could go either way. Im dry as a bone, so doubtful I'd get a bfp. However, a deal is a deal, when i get round to getting out of bed if there's no blood I'll test.

Good luk Briss :-D 

Garfie, looks like alcohol does to your chart what it does to mine  determining O by temp this cycle

Hopecul -i looked at the stats, ics tend to be less accurate than otc hpts, maybe 12, 14, 16? That being said I'm about to test with one on 11. Just remember, it's not game over until the witch shows.


----------



## garfie

Good evening exil :happydance: still not out yet hun could the spot have been imp - hope so :flower:

Yep I think I've messed up my chart:cry:


:hugs:

X


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks exil!
Just went in for blood work and will have results by this time tomorrow... the nurse was horrific and I got poked and prodded at a few times. She finally took the blood out of my hand and then proceeded to move the needle in my hand around trying to feel for the vein. It was HORRIFIC! Anyway, I'm hoping for a nice big positive for ovulation and my doc also ordered HCG which I'm sure will be non-existent. Even if I were preggers, implantation prob hasn't happened yet!

That said, light cramping has begun! All the time. It's totally normal for me... I have decided to test at 12dpo and 14dpo with IC and then use my $6 one (still cheap but much more accurate I think!) at 15dpo if no AF yet.

Like I said, not entirely hopeful but still have my heart on my sleeve unfortunately :(


----------



## exilius

Ow. Once its in you DONT TOUCH THE NEEDLE. I have a scar from myast test where the pathologist did that :(


----------



## hopefulhoney

I know, right? I endured it just because I really want these test results! Ha ha ha!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Just looking through my past test results...
I got 7.0 on Day 3 FSH. Anyone had that done? What were your results?


----------



## exilius

Well, that answered that. So begins ttc cycle #12 if we fail this time we officially count as sterile :-( and the stupid doctor wont even consider looking into it.

So, what can i do to lengthen my lp? Currently using vitex and b6 (although i stopped the vitex at O this month, not sure there was really a difference, maybe a day) as well as soy to stregthen O to boost the life of the little eggy. Anything else i can try?


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Exil - Sorry the :witch: got you - hope she isn't to evil hun, I hear vit b6 complex - not just vit b6 is good for lengthening lp. :flower:

Desp - So what was your monitor on this morning, did hubby stick to his word:winkwink:

Hopeful - I had all these tests done but it was such a long time ago, I will see if I can find them - Briss has had a few recently maybe she might be the better one to ask:shrug:

Briss - How have you got on this morning, have your temps remained high? :dust::dust::dust:

Tink - Where are you? - are you busy with your new job hun:flower:

Chicky - Oh dear back to normality for you today - hope you are okay:hugs:

Sophie - Did you get your BFP hun - come and tell us:flower:

Smyth - Hope you are okay hun:flower:

Pixie - Sorry about your plans going wrong - how are you?:cry:

AFM - My chart is crazy - looking annovulatory at the moment (this relaxed approach doesn't work for me) back to cbfm opks etc next cycle:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Desperado167

Garfie yip u were right I got a high so hopefully tomorrow is my last stick :thumbup:And we dtd for the last time this cycle last night :happydance::happydance:No more trying to suck up to him for another four weeks :haha:he then tortures me for it :dohh:So you are starting to use the monitor again next month sweetheart ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Briss

morning ladies

my temp dropped :( I still tested but obviously it's BFN, everything seems hopeless at the moment, cant even talk to my DH


----------



## Briss

hopefulhoney said:


> Just looking through my past test results...
> I got 7.0 on Day 3 FSH. Anyone had that done? What were your results?

hopeful this is a good result, my latest was 12.9, which is very high


----------



## Desperado167

Briss said:


> morning ladies
> 
> my temp dropped :( I still tested but obviously it's BFN, everything seems hopeless at the moment, cant even talk to my DH

Really sorry sweetheart :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Aw Briss - Mine dipped hugely remember :cry: and then shot back up:happydance: you are not out yet hun.

So sorry you aren't speaking to DH but were always here for you if you need to talk:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sophie121

hey eveyone i got bfn last week but af is not here im cd 39 now and i have never wanted it to come so much i jus want it over with x


----------



## chicky160

Good morning peeps!!!! How are we all today.? Briss I'm sorry about the temp drop but remember you're not out till she shows! :dust:


Exil sorry the witch got you hun :hugs: new cycle fresh optimism! :hugs:


Garfie how's the head!? :winkwink: Hope ur feeling a little better :hugs: 


Welcome desperado!!!!! :hugs:


That's all I could remember for now so hopeful smyth and tink sending all of you raps of baby dust!! 

Afm. Ov isn't far away now, so let me get this straight you have to have sex to get pregnant right? :haha: jeez neither of us in the mood. It should be the other way round!! So have a feeling I'm out this month already. :dohh: anyway happy thoughts, positive vibes and getting on it later wether he's in the mood or not! :winkwink: (tmi?) hehe x


----------



## Briss

I cant work, I cant think of anything except how unhappy I am and have been for the last couple of years. it all just feels hopeless 

I started spotting so AF will come either today or tomorrow, bye bye my Venice baby, moving on to the next cycle (I stopped counting them long time ago, it's just depressing) I decided to make the ultimate sacrifice - coffee! you may laugh but a cup of latte is the only good thing during my entire day at the office, among constant stress and disappointments i have this one nice thing to start the day, so quitting it is a really big thing for me. Started the day with nettle tea, have been crying a lot hiding behind computer screen. 

am also going back to vitamins/supplements, grapefruit juice, Chinese herbs and teas


----------



## Briss

sophie121 said:


> hey eveyone i got bfn last week but af is not here im cd 39 now and i have never wanted it to come so much i jus want it over with x

Sophie, I am sorry about your BFN, I was so sure it will be the other way cos of the positive OPK. 39 days seems a lot, have you had such long cycles before? may be try testing again?


----------



## exilius

Awww, to pretty much everyone above.

Just had dinner from hell with future in laws. His dad suggested he gets his mum to do his taxes, they're inviting people to my wedding, and general controlling. They have an account in his namethat he pays taxes on that they dont plan on giving him.ARG!


----------



## Desperado167

Briss said:


> I cant work, I cant think of anything except how unhappy I am and have been for the last couple of years. it all just feels hopeless
> 
> I started spotting so AF will come either today or tomorrow, bye bye my Venice baby, moving on to the next cycle (I stopped counting them long time ago, it's just depressing) I decided to make the ultimate sacrifice - coffee! you may laugh but a cup of latte is the only good thing during my entire day at the office, among constant stress and disappointments i have this one nice thing to start the day, so quitting it is a really big thing for me. Started the day with nettle tea, have been crying a lot hiding behind computer screen.
> 
> am also going back to vitamins/supplements, grapefruit juice, Chinese herbs and teas

Really sorry you are feeling so down ,massive cyber hugs ,but great you have new plans ,wot Chinese herbs are you taking ?enjoy your coffee :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

chicky160 said:


> Good morning peeps!!!! How are we all today.? Briss I'm sorry about the temp drop but remember you're not out till she shows! :dust:
> 
> 
> Exil sorry the witch got you hun :hugs: new cycle fresh optimism! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Garfie how's the head!? :winkwink: Hope ur feeling a little better :hugs:
> 
> 
> Welcome desperado!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> That's all I could remember for now so hopeful smyth and tink sending all of you raps of baby dust!!
> 
> Afm. Ov isn't far away now, so let me get this straight you have to have sex to get pregnant right? :haha: jeez neither of us in the mood. It should be the other way round!! So have a feeling I'm out this month already. :dohh: anyway happy thoughts, positive vibes and getting on it later wether he's in the mood or not! :winkwink: (tmi?) hehe x

Wen my hubby isn't in the mood I give him Viapro ,it's a herbal form of Viagra and it works a treat :haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Briss

desperado, thanks! I am taking ginseng and some tea which is a mix of various herbs (I got it from a Chinese doctor) but no idea what those herbs are


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls - sorry to hear all the bad news in here... I think we all need a marguerita or two hm?

Got my peaks and back to low now... FF will prob give me crosshairs for yesterday however I am 99% sure I oved the day before but just later in the day so had a dip yesterday didn't get a rise until this morning. Was just too sore to DTD last night as CM was totally dried up and even preseed wasn't cutting it from the night before... so hoping we did enough.

:flow: to all.


----------



## Pixie2982

welcome desperado :hugs:

exil & briss- sorry about the witch gl for new cycle :hugs:

garfie - your chart should get back to some normality soon FXed :hugs:

chicky - your chart is on an even keel, is that a good or bad thing, hope its not a bad thing :hugs:

afm come out of a few bad days into a good ones to come now, this is gonna be the longest 2WW ever onsidering i will be waiting for just AF bring on CD1 as cbfm is getting better for me as got my first peak ever!!! I know they say taking folic acid daily wont help with TTCing at all but I have taken it for the last month and just so happen to get my first peak! coincidence maybe? or maybe not? who knows, But i will be taking it everyday from now on :)

:hugs: :dust:


----------



## sophie121

naw, im never normaly past 30 days 31 max i had a 40 day cycle in may but the docs took as a m/c x im going to do a test tomorrow its been a week now so surely should show up i have a really bad taste in my mouth but its not the metallic taste everyone talks about its like a salty sour taste its making feel really sick!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Wow! So much is going on! I'm so sorry to all of you going through a hard time. This ttc thing is frustrating and heartbreaking! 

I got my results back from yesterday...
The good news is my progesterone was 61!!!! A definite ovulate-cycle!!
The bad news is he tested HCG and it was 0. So I guess a 0 on 7dpo means I'm out this cycle too :( I kept saying I wasn't hopeful, now I know I was actually SUPER hopeful and am feeling crushed. 

My next predicted peaks will be when DH and I are in New York... sharing a room with friends. So that means no trying for ages!! BOO!!!

My friend from work who announced her bfp to me a few weeks ago comes back from leave tomorrow. Not ready for all the preggy talk she's going to want to do! SHEESH!
Will this nightmare EVER END!?!?!?!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:hugs: hopeful... so glad that you did indeed ov though! We all just gotta keep plodding along and keeping everything crossed. Maybe you will have to sneak out on your friends for a few and get a quickie in!


----------



## garfie

Just had to pop in here:-

Hopeful - 7DPO is way to early for HCG hun and not to raise your hopes but my blood test had a progesterone level of 76 and I was pregnant - so hoping it's the same for you how amazing would that be :happydance:

How can I have PMA for everyone else and none for myself :cry:

:dust::dust::dust:

Sophie - You should def test again and I would also be asking for a blood test as there is no reason for AF to be this late is there? - other than the obvious :winkwink: The taste in your mouth is also a good sign, I had that but couldn't describe it at all:flower:

Pixie - Folic Acid is to support your unborn baby - therefore getting your body ready so yes carry on taking it, it won't harm you hun:flower:

Sweet - Sorry your sore guess you must have done enough BD, this is the problem this month for me not sure when I'm going to O so don't want to start to early but then we may have left it to late :cry:

Exil - When is the wedding - something nice to look forward to:flower:

Briss - How are things going - hope you're still in hun:flower:

Chicky - Are you bringing out the big guns tonight:winkwink: the things we do:hugs:

Desperado - I will be using my CBFM again next month - as this relaxed approach is just not me :nope:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tay_913

hopefulhoney said:


> Wow! So much is going on! I'm so sorry to all of you going through a hard time. This ttc thing is frustrating and heartbreaking!
> 
> I got my results back from yesterday...
> The good news is my progesterone was 61!!!! A definite ovulate-cycle!!
> The bad news is he tested HCG and it was 0. So I guess a 0 on 7dpo means I'm out this cycle too :( I kept saying I wasn't hopeful, now I know I was actually SUPER hopeful and am feeling crushed.
> 
> My next predicted peaks will be when DH and I are in New York... sharing a room with friends. So that means no trying for ages!! BOO!!!
> 
> My friend from work who announced her bfp to me a few weeks ago comes back from leave tomorrow. Not ready for all the preggy talk she's going to want to do! SHEESH!
> Will this nightmare EVER END!?!?!?!

I got my blood taken today to check my progesterone also. I agree with garfie that it may be too early for HCG tests hun! Good luck and I hope to read that you got your BFP....


----------



## chicky160

Ok... I don't know what the hell is wrong with my brain ATM I keep coming on here to post replies to everyone but forgetting what everyone's said! :haha:

So here goes and for anyone I leave out don't worry I love you too just my silly brain! 

Garfie doesn't seem like ov yet Hun but maybe you'll have a longer more normal cycle this month and yep big guns are at the ready along with some saucy red undies and a few new bits n pieces from Ann summers! :haha: hubby won't know what hit him :winkwink:

Hopeful that's great news mine was only 29.2 at 7dpo! I wonder if they possibly read from a different scale over here? :shrug: and fsh was 3. Something :hugs:

Briss how's things? Hope the witch is staying away :hugs:

Pixie chart is reasonably normal for me I have a couple of squiffy months but generally my chart is quite flat pre ov. For me it's a great thing don't have to worry too much about spiky temps and trying to find ov day :happydance:

Desperado thanks for the tip although I know it's a bit naughty but we do have something similar to Viagra, hope this doesn't shock too much but my dad gave it to us lol. He's diabetic so gets bottles of the things for free, he dishes them out to the whole family! Anyway it's apparently better but yet to use it so if I get desperate il sneak it in his cuppa :winkwink: 

Sophie I'd get some bloods done sweet pea just to be in the safe side you never know could be a little bean hiding in there! Do you temp to confirm ov I'm sorry I can't remember! :dohh:

Hope your ok tink :hugs:

Afm decorating the kitchen thought I'd pop in here and check up on you all in my allocated tea break given by my slave driving husband! First day back at work was a toughie ESP with a dodgy tummy! Il leave the rest to your imaginations :winkwink: and I cannot wait to get in the tww! Because that means only a couple of weeks till hubby's sa! :happydance: wanna get this ball rolling before I start to lose the plot and throw in the towel! 

:dust: to you all!!! X


----------



## chicky160

Jeez for someone who can't remember much that's one long arse post! Lol x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Garfie-I LOVE how you have a little word of encouragement for us all! I do hope there is still a surprise bfp for me... my progesterone did have me REAL excited :)


----------



## Desperado167

chicky160 said:


> Ok... I don't know what the hell is wrong with my brain ATM I keep coming on here to post replies to everyone but forgetting what everyone's said! :haha:
> 
> So here goes and for anyone I leave out don't worry I love you too just my silly brain!
> 
> Garfie doesn't seem like ov yet Hun but maybe you'll have a longer more normal cycle this month and yep big guns are at the ready along with some saucy red undies and a few new bits n pieces from Ann summers! :haha: hubby won't know what hit him :winkwink:
> 
> Hopeful that's great news mine was only 29.2 at 7dpo! I wonder if they possibly read from a different scale over here? :shrug: and fsh was 3. Something :hugs:
> 
> Briss how's things? Hope the witch is staying away :hugs:
> 
> Pixie chart is reasonably normal for me I have a couple of squiffy months but generally my chart is quite flat pre ov. For me it's a great thing don't have to worry too much about spiky temps and trying to find ov day :happydance:
> 
> Desperado thanks for the tip although I know it's a bit naughty but we do have something similar to Viagra, hope this doesn't shock too much but my dad gave it to us lol. He's diabetic so gets bottles of the things for free, he dishes them out to the whole family! Anyway it's apparently better but yet to use it so if I get desperate il sneak it in his cuppa :winkwink:
> 
> Sophie I'd get some bloods done sweet pea just to be in the safe side you never know could be a little bean hiding in there! Do you temp to confirm ov I'm sorry I can't remember! :dohh:
> 
> Hope your ok tink :hugs:
> 
> Afm decorating the kitchen thought I'd pop in here and check up on you all in my allocated tea break given by my slave driving husband! First day back at work was a toughie ESP with a dodgy tummy! Il leave the rest to your imaginations :winkwink: and I cannot wait to get in the tww! Because that means only a couple of weeks till hubby's sa! :happydance: wanna get this ball rolling before I start to lose the plot and throw in the towel!
> 
> :dust: to you all!!! X

Omg I want some of that potion :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Yes, Chickie, VERY long post on your break.
You must love us a lot!
:)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yep Chicky - no sneaky drinks for me until AF shows or BFP! Temp shot up this AM so am figuring I am officially in TWW mode now. Chart button in my siggy if you'd like a look :flow:


----------



## chicky160

Hopeful I do! I do! And sweetpea that's a cracking temp spike! 

Desperado I'd send ya some but don't want to be seen as a drug pusher :winkwink: x

Just had a very interesting conversation with dh, he said he hopes his sa comes back abnormal so we can get onto ivf waiting list and stop farting around with my charts etc lol. Men have no idea how important these little things are do they :haha: x


----------



## Desperado167

chicky160 said:


> Hopeful I do! I do! And sweetpea that's a cracking temp spike!
> 
> Desperado I'd send ya some but don't want to be seen as a drug pusher :winkwink: x
> 
> Just had a very interesting conversation with dh, he said he hopes his sa comes back abnormal so we can get onto ivf waiting list and stop farting around with my charts etc lol. Men have no idea how important these little things are do they :haha: x

:haha::haha::thumbup:O dear bless your oh ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Urgh! Feeling VERY blue about my 0 hcg... it seems tons of women online got some sort of reading at 7dpo... even if it is less than 5...
:cry:


----------



## hopefulhoney

I'm hoping THIS article is right...

_Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) is a hormone that is produced by the placenta of women who are pregnant. It is detectable in the blood and urine only within 10 days of fertilization. All blood tests can give you reliable results only after these first 10 days._


----------



## Briss

the witch is here :cry: am off tomorrow morning to repeat FSH test on CD2, fingers crossed I will get a better result this time.


----------



## chicky160

Oh Briss I'm sorry and hope your bloods go okay tomorrow :hugs:

Hopeful let's hope :hugs: 

Nitey nite all until tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## exilius

Hmm, my progestorone was only 36 at 7dpo :-( given my short lps and my drs refusal to look into it im thinking of shipping over a progesterone cream, see if it helps. Anyone have any recommendations?

Thinking it might be about time to change doctors.

Desperado, can you get horny goat weed.? We have it over here as a viagra substitute. Can be got from chemists and sex shops

The wedding is december 15th, im meant to ovulate on the 7th - will take a break that cycle for post wedding pissups :-D 

Fx for you chicky and garfie!

Let us know your result sophie, im waiting on tender hooks!

And i dont have chicky's super brain, thats all i remeber. Sorry.


----------



## hopefulhoney

I think 36 is pretty good exil. It certainly means you ovulated! :)
Every woman is different and my blood work came back saying anything over 20 means you ovulated. It's good news!!


----------



## chicky160

Cd 16 and still low :nope: ughhh come on peaks! Jeez x


----------



## Desperado167

Low for me today and got my crosshairs:thumbup:Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Desperado - Oh my now you are in your tww aren't you - enjoy :flower:

Briss - Good luck with your bloods today, try not to worry I had one set come back that said er not ovulating at all - really then how did I get pregnant, I think different labs and technicians test differently. So sorry the :witch: got you after such a good LP too:cry:

Chicky - Did the red lace work? darn it for a low for you we seem to be in the same boat this month, we can be O buddies :happydance: My monitor is def coming out to play next month this relaxed approach is not me aaaarrrrrgh:cry:

Exil - Not long now then until the wedding, I had less than 6months to arrange my second one before I knew it I was a Mrs B!:happydance: Hopeful is right 36 means you def ovulated, when did you have yours checked and was it deff 7DPO or did the doc base you on an average month?:flower:

Hopeful - Don't give up yet, we are right behind you some women do test early but the majority don't - so you're def not out and I would be very pleased with those prog levels.:hugs:

Sweatpea - Your temp is nearly off the page wow! :flower:

AFM - My temps seem to be a little high still - probably my body trying to return back to normal:shrug: I'm hoping I o over the weekend as I'm away on Monday for a week and I don't want to be worrying about temping etc :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Desperado167

chicky160 said:


> Cd 16 and still low :nope: ughhh come on peaks! Jeez x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Eralie

Decided to try cbfm this month as we are into out 6th month of TTC and this month my period came really early this month so now I can't be sure that I'm ovulating when I think I am


----------



## Pixie2982

Eralie said:


> Decided to try cbfm this month as we are into out 6th month of TTC and this month my period came really early this month so now I can't be sure that I'm ovulating when I think I am

welcome Eralie :hugs:

If you dont get peak on first or second month dont be alarmed as thats quite normal as cbfm is trying to get to know your cycles :) are your cycles regular or irregular if you dont mind me asking as mine are irregular and didnt get peak until cycle 5 :)

:hugs:


----------



## sophie121

hey thanks girls,no i dont temp but had ewcm (sorry) so im taking as i ovulated around there even so im still late and last night i had my head over the toilet! i felt so ill,everything makes me feel sick i have to have a glass of water and breeze all the time otherwise i go funny again i felt really dizzy too,the taste is still in my mouth though and im on cd 41 longest cycle i have ever had 
i know ur waiting for results but im not going to test yet im gonna wait til weekend and give af a chance to show up 
im really getting my hopes up but jus scared :/ x


----------



## happyh29

hey all,


hope we are all well. been a long time posting on here but i still think about you guys!!

for all the newbies as you can see the CBFM worked for me and i hope it does for you. dont give up hope.

sophie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,test will you??!! good luck

xxxx


----------



## garfie

Happy - Hi wow deff long time no post :haha:

Hope you are doing well and are enjoying your pregnancy - glad you are stalking us all :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Desperado167

sophie121 said:


> hey thanks girls,no i dont temp but had ewcm (sorry) so im taking as i ovulated around there even so im still late and last night i had my head over the toilet! i felt so ill,everything makes me feel sick i have to have a glass of water and breeze all the time otherwise i go funny again i felt really dizzy too,the taste is still in my mouth though and im on cd 41 longest cycle i have ever had
> i know ur waiting for results but im not going to test yet im gonna wait til weekend and give af a chance to show up
> im really getting my hopes up but jus scared :/ x

Good luck :hugs::hugs:Tomorrow is the weekend :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Cramps have subsided a little... I wonder whats in store for me? Know my 0hcg means a 'probably not' but can't help holding on to some hope...

I've decided not to test until the day AF is due... Tuesday morning.
I'm hoping that if she shows... it's just a matter of time for me... sigh!


----------



## Desperado167

hopefulhoney said:


> Cramps have subsided a little... I wonder whats in store for me? Know my 0hcg means a 'probably not' but can't help holding on to some hope...
> 
> I've decided not to test until the day AF is due... Tuesday morning.
> I'm hoping that if she shows... it's just a matter of time for me... sigh!

Hoping af stays away sweetheart ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chicky160

happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! only 51 days to go! o....m.....g! you must be soooooo excited! and your right you do give us hope, i cant believe we are all still bloody stuck here :haha: moaning and groaning about our peaks, or lack of and you get to pop one out soon :happydance: well jel :winkwink: 

sophie test girl test! :happydance:

oops we have a new lady and with all the excitement ive forgotten your name! :haha: must stop getting excited :dohh: but welcome to our little team, fxd crossed you have your bfp in no time, :hugs:

tink where are you hiding? dont make me come get you :winkwink:

garfie not long now till ov :happydance: 

afm :coffee: golf is on the telly so im looking at holidays i cant afford, you know the kind, maldives, hawaii, florida :haha: whilst waiting for those telltale ov pains, think not using my monitor properly the last couple of cycles has confused it a little :shrug: 

come on ladies lets turn those frowns upside down and get some bfp's rolling in again!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm here...  big post coming up just as soon as I get home x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Right then...here we go!!

Welcome Desperado! Wishing you lots of luck and :dust:

Sophie- good luck- please :test: I am so excited to know! Will you be testing tomorrow?

Eralie- Good luck, and listen to Pixie's advice.. it took me three cycles before my peaks.. and not had any in the two cycles since. Sending :dust: your way.

Happy- I hope all is well with you, and thanks for thinking of us :hugs:

Briss- lots of luck and :dust: honey, keep your chin up :hugs:

Exil- my wedding seems so long ago! It is nice to have something other than TTC to look forward to. A nice summer wedding too 

Sweetpea- sending :dust: your way!

Hopeful- lots of :dust: and lots of hope for you. :hugs: Tuesday is not too far away 

Garfie- Hope you O soon and start understanding what your body is up to. :hugs: and :dust:

Chicky! Glad you had an amazing time away :hugs: Hope you Ov soon too.. and hope you get that peak! :hugs: and :dust:

Afm... 

Bit fed up atm. No peak this month. Now on CD17 and the lines on the OPKS are getting lighter, so think I have missed it. :( We did BD heaps, so just hope it was at the right time. No idea when to test now though!! This best not be another 19 day cycle!!

:hugs: and :dust: to you all xxxx


----------



## tay_913

Got my progesterone tests back today. Normal, all other levels are normal, DH sperm is normal.....onto checking my tubes, feeling very devestated.


----------



## chicky160

Tink I hope not too and lets hope somehow you missed it and your body is back to normal. :hugs:

Tay isn't it funny how we desperately want something to be wrong so we at least have an explanation? Let's hope there's a teeny weeny blockage or something minor they can fix and you'll have that bfp in no time :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## sophie121

i tested this morning and bfn on a superdrug test they are meant to be really sensitive i dont know what to think now x


----------



## Pixie2982

sophie121 said:


> i tested this morning and bfn on a superdrug test they are meant to be really sensitive i dont know what to think now x

Could still be too early my sis didn't get a pos until 3 months  :hugs:


----------



## sophie121

Thank you thats hopeful i thought because they are sensitive im out x


----------



## tay_913

Called the dr- Progesterone level was an 11 which is normal I ovulated. I have an appt with a different dr on August 8th to discuss checking my tubes.

Getting really tired of family/friends telling me it'll happen, quit stressing, just have sex everyday and that will get you pregnant. No one understands how frustrating it is to have your body not work. 

Thank God I found this forum and people on here knows what it's like.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi there Tay, so far all my results have come back great too! My progesterone this month was even 61! So I totally get your frustration.

Sophie, hang in there love. I'm sure your hcg is just taking some time to kick in. We're all hopeful for you. Time for a bloodtest?

AFM: 10dpo and bbs are a little sensitive and def A LOT fuller (I can really tell because I've been cursed with bee stings... teeny tiny!) but I know it's all due to progesterone and probably doesn't mean much... still holding out until 12dpo to do an IC (Sunday). I am SO hopeful still which is ridiculous. Yesterday cramping was slight and today it's there but very light.

Everyone else... keep the news coming!
Hopeful


----------



## Desperado167

Just throwing some babydust for everyone here :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hopefulhoney

I really, really, really, really, really want to POAS! :brat: WHY does the 2ww take SO LONG!?!?! 
My cramps are barely noticeable now and I'm trying to see this as a good thing. Maybe my previous cramping was implantation? Hmm...

Where are all you other ladies? No news? :shrug:


----------



## chicky160

Hi girls popping in before bed :flower:

Nothing my end hopeful. Still waiting for my pretty egg to show on the monitor :happydance: I ran out of sticks so couldn't use it today but did use an opk and it's a stark negative so hopefully by tomorrow or Sunday should start seeing some highs at least. Very thing crossed that those were Imp cramps! Wouldn't that be amazing! :dust:

Shall update in the morning as usual :hugs:

Nite nite ladies love to all :hugs: xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Sleep tight Chicky... and HOPING your egg is just around the corner...
xxx


----------



## chicky160

Ok I'm still on low :shrug: 

Is it me or does anyone else think my chart looks the wrong way round! :haha: jeez. 

On the upside cm is starting to get where it should be :happydance:

Speak to all you lovelies later I'm off to work and have a huge wedding to do this morning! Yay!!! :happydance: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Hopeful. Its so hard isn't it :hugs:

Chicky- naughty body! Chicky needs that egg!!

Afm. :witch: has arrived, day 19 :( how aam I ever going to get pregnant?? :cry:


----------



## Briss

Tink, I am sorry about AF, 19 day cycle is indeed too short. have you done bloods to confirm ovulation? 

afm, nothing much to report. got to press m button today, my temp is very high for pre O levels, no idea what is going on. managed to stay away from coffee for 3 days! very proud of myself :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Nope they won't see me until Sept 2013 :( 

Well done on the caffeine :) x


----------



## garfie

Tink - Aw hun that's rubbish - BUT the month before I got my BFP I had an 18 day cycle (remember me whinging saying I didn't even get to POAS that month:haha:) the next month BAM BFP! - so lets hope it's the same for you :hugs:

Briss - Well done you on no caffeine (I just can't do that) :blush:

Chicky - I think you have a mirrored chart - it deff looks the wrong way round - but they say if it's unusual for you...............:winkwink:

Enjoy the huge wedding - I'm sure you will, what a lovely sunny day for it :happydance:

Desperado - Thanks for the babydust we all could do with some :flower:

Tay - Unless you have been through it yourself it's hard for others to say how you are feeling. Ttc is such a stressful time for us all so if you want to rant, vent or in fact just say "Why me" we are always here for you :hugs:

Hopeful - Any news from you today hun?:flower:

Sophie - What CD are you, will your doc not give you a blood test:wacko:

AFM - Well I had a temp dip this morning even though the sun was shining:haha: so does this mean O is around the corner:shrug: I hope it comes before Monday as I am going away on holiday and my temps are bound to be a bit higher than here as its 30+ degrees in Turkey.:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## sophie121

still no af its a 10miu test so confused x
hope everyone is well x


----------



## hopefulhoney

IC this morning... BFN (11dpo)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hopeful keep your fingers crossed (and we all will) as it's still very early :hugs: :dust:

Sophie- hope you get an answer soon (hopefully in the form of a :bfp:) :hugs: :dust:

Garfie- have an awesome holiday! :D and hope O is around the corner... :hugs: :dust: The last 2 cycles have been 19 days :cry: I am going to buy some vit b6.. and see if it helps! xxx


----------



## sophie121

oh sorry i didnt see ur post before im on cd 43 of a 30 day cycle 
yeah im gonna go down there this week and get a blood test i will be 2 weeks late Monday x sorry for my rambling x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Keep testing Sophie hopefully you'll get your :bfp: soon 

My bleeding has stopped, so now back on cd20.... Confused! Not holding out much hope for it being implantation! I just wanna know! It would be awesome if we have managed it this month as I'm off work for 2 weeks end of next month on hols :) xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies...
12dpo and no cramps... weird for me!
I have my hopes WAY up! oh dear...


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Hopeful. When you testing again? Xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

DH caught me POAS and made me promise to wait until Tues or Wed!! Hope I can hold out... STAY AWAY WITCH! STAY AWAY WITCH! STAY AWAY WITCH!

My friend who is 7 weeks preggo vomited all over the entrance of our local shopping mall this morning. Couldn't help wishing it was me! I'm insane!!


----------



## Briss

hopeful good luck with POAS!


----------



## exilius

Good luck hopeful and tink.

I'm apparently trying without soy this month (meant to take it last night but forgot). So I'll be able to see what, if any, effect it has on my cycle.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hopeful I am keeping fx'd that the witch stays away!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks exil, briss and sweetpea...
I'm starting with some consistent light cramping and bbs feel less sensitive so I dunno...


----------



## sophie121

jus looked on my cbfm and im on cd 44 :O i woke up stuffy today and my stomach is sore and crampy xx


----------



## exilius

Cd 6 and cdfm didnt ask for a stick  with any luck i might even have a low this cycle.


----------



## chicky160

Hi ladies hopeful really hope that witch stays away! Xxx

Tink fxd it was imp bleeding! Xxx

Exil hope you have a normal cycle and thE monitor plays ball! Xxx


Afm 3:58 am and I cannot for the life of me sleep!!! Xxx


----------



## exilius

We have a rule in our bed. If someone cant sleep its time to get busy. The endorphines released work wonders to aid sleep.


----------



## Briss

morning ladies CD6 for me and Am very happy to see LOW on my CBFM :) It means it is very likely it is going to behave and give me a PEAK


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA over the weekend but I have been doing family things:-

Fri - The boys were off school - so had to try and entertain them well breaking up fights anyway:haha:

Sat - It was hubby's birthday so we all went out for a lovely Turkish meal (to get us in the spirit of our holiday):flower:

Sun - I was packing for our holiday - OMG hope I remember everything, I do the packing for all of us :wacko:

Mon - It's finally here I will be MIA for a week and I hope to come back to see the beginning of all your BFP's:happydance:

Good luck ladies

:dust::dust::dust: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Garfie, have a fantastic holiday! I love Turkey, the food is so decisions!


afm, got my blood results and more bad news my FSH is even worse 14.3, my FS wants to see me urgently and she thinks we have no time to lose :( I am only 36...


----------



## Desperado167

Briss said:


> Garfie, have a fantastic holiday! I love Turkey, the food is so decisions!
> 
> 
> afm, got my blood results and more bad news my FSH is even worse 14.3, my FS wants to see me urgently and she thinks we have no time to lose :( I am only 36...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh Briss! I am so SO sorry hon. URGH! Remember to not be too fixated on numbers. I have seen TONS of posts (and I mean TONS) where ladies have written about conceiving with high FSH. My prayer is that this will be your case too...

Lots of hugs and love to you!

AFM: One more sleep until AF is due, oh boy! light cramps but nothing too hectic. We'll see... I promise to keep you posted. I have a doctor's appointment on Thursday so I should at least know by then. Plan to POAS tomorrow (IC) and then use a proper one on Wednesday.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww Briss hope they are able to help you :hugs:

Hopeful- please do!

Garfie have an awesome holiday! 

If I don't get anymore bleeding may test tomorrow.. feel like I should wait but don't want to!! I am on going to be on CD21 (of a variable cycle) but I want to know!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

tink, this one is for you...
STAY AWAY WITCH!! STAY AWAY WITCH!! STAY AWAY WITCH!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

hopefulhoney said:


> tink, this one is for you...
> STAY AWAY WITCH!! STAY AWAY WITCH!! STAY AWAY WITCH!!

Right back at you my love! Xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

:cry:Urgh! Bad AF cramping has begun :(


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Fingers crossed she stays away!

I have one ic and one superdrug digital :( really shouldn't buy anymore unless af is late! :( but know digi is not thaat sensitive and I want to test with ic in the morning :( x


----------



## exilius

Briss :hugs: let us know what fs says. I'm keeping you in my prayers :)

Hopeful, tink: fx!

garfie: have fun :-D

afm: gonna try to stick to smep. My cycles seem to have leveled out with the thyroxine whih should help (although my gp is convinced that a 9 day lp is perfectly normal). Downside is it makes the cycle predictions more accurate. As it stands i can expect to be on my heaviest, most painful, day of flow for the wedding :-( alternatively a bfp would be an AWESOME wedding present.


----------



## chicky160

Ok Ive been sat here thinking I must post we are all very quiet, wen to look for the thread and I blooming well somehow unsubscribed from it!!!!!!!

Tink and hopeful really hoping the witch stays away!!!! :hugs:

Briss I'm sorry about the results but like hopeful says don't worry too much about numbers, if you can. And on the upside she wants to see you now! So you'll end up with that bfp in no time :hugs:

Garfie have a wonderful time in turkey! I love it there, especially the food :hugs:


Ok so I have some news, 

My monitor has been put away, I'm still temping (secretly) but hubby has a few issues going on. It's quite a list and not a new thing, it's been happening a while now and he actually said to me, babe I need to see a doctor, something isn't right, I'm going first thing Monday. When do men ever say that?! So basically he has an irregular and fluttering heart, which unfortunately has caused him problems with his you know what before. But now it's to the point where he cannot get an erection. Sorry guys if tmi. He also has an inflamed prostrate, the doc could tell just from feeling his tummy, and is bleeding when he does a number 2. We have blood tests tomorrow am followed by an internal exam (he's not overly thrilled!). Best case scenario he has a very inflamed bowel which is putting pressure on his prostrate, which is in turn cutting off the blood supply :shrug: I've been so worried for so long and I really thought his issues were because of my crazy ttc antics but he says and now from what the doc says its probably not that. So we will see. For now il focus first and foremost on his health and hopefully we will be back here in no time. In the meantime il still be checking in with you all! And stalking your charts of course! And for support whenever you need me but obviously won't be ttc, not that we can anyway. So it looks like this is my stop (for now) thanks ladies for all your support over the months I couldn't have done it without you, and remember il still be here, I can't wait to see you all get those bfp's! 

Love to all, 

Chicky :cry: xxx


----------



## Briss

Chicky, I am so sorry to hear about your hubby's health issues. At least he is now being tested and hopefully this is not very serious and the doctors can treat it. Please keep us posted about your hubby's progress.

AFM, it's CD7 still LOW (quite happy about that), my temp looks crazy, it's so high for pre-O levels!
we started BD as we did not BD during 2WW so need to get his sperm moving and fleshing up. decided to go for "every other day" and then on both PEAKs. We talked about our options last night (considering my high FSH) and hubby cant be persuaded to go through IUI/IVF, I feel helpless but he said my FSH was 16 at some point last year so 14.3 is not an increase. Although he agreed that he needs to seriously stop drinking beer. I think this will dramatically improve our chances. Although I had to promise no arguments in return even when he is being unreasonable and refuses to take vitamins or BD in the "right" position. I am also considering increasing my COQ10 intake from 30 to 200 and I started fertility yoga last night :) cant do most of positions, my body simply cant stretch like that but hopefully with time it will get better.


----------



## exilius

Chicky :hugs: hope things go well with the dr, i'll keep you in my thoughts.

Briss, your temps are lower than mine. I'm actually quite proud of my temps recently. Used to be about 36.5 after O. Hopecully your cycle behaves itself! We're gonna tdy every other day then cd 15, 16, 17 (high and 2 peaks)


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh Chickie... I don't know what to say! I pray that you will both heal quickly and be back to bed bouncing soon. Well done to our DH who had the guts to do something about it. My DH simply cannot perform under pressure and can lose it if we stop to get lube or close the curtains. Poor guy! I totally understand your need to put DH first. Remember that you are already a family -with or without a third little person. Lots of hugs and love to you!

AFM: Started spotting last night (just one spot) and a little more this morning. Will press m tomorrow morning... I'm officially out! I'm disappointed obviously, my symptoms were pretty crazy! But hopeful for the future... Trying my best not to have a pity party but it's awful tempting!


----------



## Briss

oh hopeful, I am so sorry but maybe it is just spotting and hopefully it will stop and you get your BFP, we really need one in here


----------



## exilius

I wonder how sophie's gettig on


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies! 


Hopeful I really hope that sporting stayed away! :hugs:

Briss hope that monitor is still giving you lows! :hugs: 

Exil I was wondering the same thing too! :shrug:

Pixie how's things? :hugs:

Tink you'd better get back in here we miss you! :hugs:


Afm as I'm still hanging around and not being able to ttc il be talking about random stuff, hope you all don't mind but I cannot possibly stay away yet have nothing ttc relate to talk about :shrug: except for I'm still temping until the end of this cycle and my chart looks weird no? I need to have more bloods done and I'm praying that somehow by some miracle hubby will still be able to produce a sample so we can at least find out if there is anything wrong with his little swimmers :winkwink: a lot of pressure I know for someone who's not feeling great but I can't give up hope just yet. 

So it's due to be 31 deg today! I hope all you ladies who can enjoy it make the most of it! Knowing England it'll be raining again tomorrow :haha: 

Love to all! X


----------



## Briss

Chicky, your temp looks fine it is probably going to shift tomorrow judging by your previous charts. I know you are not TTC but it is still important to know that you ovulate every cycle

Exilius, your temps is a bit higher than mine. I am actually beginning to think that the important temp is just a few days before O and everything after cos temp during period can be quite crazy and so unreliable. I am considering not to BD on the last HIGH before PEAK but rather save his sperm for 48 hours for the first PEAK

Got my first HIGH today which is not bad as I am on CD8 which means I will probably ovulate on CD12 like the last two cycles. 
We did not BD today cos we are going for every other day, have to say my hubby was really relieved (almost happy) about not BD, so frustrating!
I continue reading "inconceivable" and this lady managed to lower her FSH from 42 (same as her age) to 21 by changing her lifestyle and mindset. Interestingly when her FSH lowered and FS wanted to rush her for IVF/IUI she refused thinking that she needs to trust her body and not being rushed. That's exactly how feel, when they told me your FSH is high you have no time to lose I panicked into thinking that we need to do IVF now before it is too late. But something inside of me does not quite believe it, I am still relatively young, with normal cycle and ovulation. Things cant be that bad, can they?


----------



## exilius

Cbfm asked me too poas this morning, high again. I wonder if my eostrogen levels might be on the higher side.

There's no real point me not bd'ing most days, as h2b wont save his swimmers, so i might as well put them to use.

Chicky, you can still give us your opinions and thoughts  hoping things go well for you and your hubby.

so is 31 about the highest you guys get? Been a while since I left and <40 (maybe 35, but we often have consecutive 40+ days) isn't considered a heat wave here


----------



## Pixie2982

Hey girlies 

Just travelling home from hols (am calling it that now as no donations were passed) 
But have been enjoying the weather got a lovely tan but as usual nowt on my legs still milk bottles lool should be pressing cd1 in the next few days, love knowing when af defo coming haha 

Hope we get a bfp on here soon, giving me no hope lool

Sophie have you tested yet, don't keep us in suspense and let us know!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Full flow ladies. I'm out and on CD 1
Chickie, don't you DARE disappear. We love you here! ...


----------



## Desperado167

Chicky ,thinking of you and your hubby lovely :hugs::hugs:Hi to everyone else ,not much going on with me ,feeling ths cycle is over already to be honest :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Damn phone I just posted a long message and b&b said token expired!!! So will copy it first this time!

Chicky- sorry to hear about hubby's health. Hope it is something simple and manageable and he is fighting fit soon. :hugs: sorry too that TTC is on hold :( don't go anywhere tho! We need you!!

Hopeful- sorry :witch: flew in :hugs:

Love and :dust: to everyone else. Sorry its hard typing on my phone when there is so much to say!

Afm: faint bfp this morning. Based on 19/23 day cycle I am late... Won't believe it until get a digital bfp.. Hoping will have 1 before Sunday as that will be 28 days. Very scared :(


----------



## ooSweetPea

Tink congrats! I too got a faint BFP this morning - totally shocked but so happy. I was prepared for it to take much longer because of trying for DS. 

FX'd that our tests continue to get darker and darker!


----------



## Mrs.B.

*Chicky *hope hubby is ok, and you for that matter too. Hope it doesn't take too much out of you.

*Hopeful *sorry she got you!

*Pixie*, sorry you didn't get your donations but hope you had a good time away regardless

*Briss*, coming up to busy cycle time I see, have fun!

*Exilius*, do you normally get lots of highs? Does CBFM peak?

*Tink*, Congrats :happydance: hope you see the same result on your digi :winkwink:

*ooSweetPea*, Congrats also!

:hi: to anyone I have missed!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Mrs B! How are you? (And thanks)

Sweetpea! Congrats!!!! (And thanks)

I'm not counting it as a bfp until I see it in words..hope I don't have to wait too long x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm ok thank you! Plodding (or should that be waddling) along nicely!

Full of cold atm which is making my throat feel like its in shreds and I have zero energy so had to come home from work. Hoping it passed soon! x


----------



## Desperado167

Mrs.B. said:


> I'm ok thank you! Plodding (or should that be waddling) along nicely!
> 
> Full of cold atm which is making my throat feel like its in shreds and I have zero energy so had to come home from work. Hoping it passed soon! x

Hi how are you ,aw your little girl is adorable :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Tinker and sweetpea :happydance::happydance:Massive congrats :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Desperado167 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm ok thank you! Plodding (or should that be waddling) along nicely!
> 
> Full of cold atm which is making my throat feel like its in shreds and I have zero energy so had to come home from work. Hoping it passed soon! x
> 
> Hi how are you ,aw your little girl is adorable :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya, didn't miss you on purpose, sorry :flower: xx

Thank you so much! I love her :cloud9:


----------



## tay_913

Pretty sure I'm out, had blood when I wiped with I just went the restroom. My periods are all over the place now- May 13, June 27, July 25.....onto August and hopefully HSG testing and I get my BFP!


----------



## Steph86

Hi All, sorry to gatecrash, I have just borrowed a CBFM from a friend and am on cycle day 10, Peak yesterday and today. My 1st took 4 yrs to conceive, but not trying TOO hard and have been TTC again since June last year so hoping the monitor helps, have never worked around dates before now so hopefully will work! Does anyonwe have any success stories with the monitor?? Thanks x


----------



## chicky160

Welcome Steph! :hugs:

Exil yep that's about as hot as it gets here :haha:

Tink!!!!!! Omg I'm so rooting for you!
And sweetpea!!!! Wow cannot wait to see those tests get darker for you both :hugs:

Hopeful sorry she got you :nope: and don't worry I'm still here! Just because I'm not trying doesn't mean I could possibly leave you all!! My little cbfm family :hugs: 

Love and baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Mrs.B. said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm ok thank you! Plodding (or should that be waddling) along nicely!
> 
> Full of cold atm which is making my throat feel like its in shreds and I have zero energy so had to come home from work. Hoping it passed soon! x
> 
> Hi how are you ,aw your little girl is adorable :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, didn't miss you on purpose, sorry :flower: xx
> 
> Thank you so much! I love her :cloud9:Click to expand...

Aw it's ok I remember you from Keeks journal :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Desperado167 said:


> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm ok thank you! Plodding (or should that be waddling) along nicely!
> 
> Full of cold atm which is making my throat feel like its in shreds and I have zero energy so had to come home from work. Hoping it passed soon! x
> 
> Hi how are you ,aw your little girl is adorable :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, didn't miss you on purpose, sorry :flower: xx
> 
> Thank you so much! I love her :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw it's ok I remember you from Keeks journal :kiss::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

And I do you too :) What happened to Keeks?? :(


----------



## Briss

Tink and sweetpea, congratulations!! finally we are getting some BFPs around here :)


----------



## exilius

Tink and sweetpea - i'm crossing anything that can cross that you guys have sticky beans!

MrsB - Only my 3rd month using it. I am getting peaks, but I've never git a low. The other cycle I got 13 highs!


----------



## Pixie2982

Steph86 said:


> Hi All, sorry to gatecrash, I have just borrowed a CBFM from a friend and am on cycle day 10, Peak yesterday and today. My 1st took 4 yrs to conceive, but not trying TOO hard and have been TTC again since June last year so hoping the monitor helps, have never worked around dates before now so hopefully will work! Does anyonwe have any success stories with the monitor?? Thanks x

not gatecrashing everyone welcome here as we all have the same goal :)

but did you make sure that you completely reset the monitor so that it will pick up your cycles as its very rare that you would get a peak in first month but it is possible so either way gl :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mrs.B. said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.B. said:
> 
> 
> I'm ok thank you! Plodding (or should that be waddling) along nicely!
> 
> Full of cold atm which is making my throat feel like its in shreds and I have zero energy so had to come home from work. Hoping it passed soon! x
> 
> Hi how are you ,aw your little girl is adorable :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, didn't miss you on purpose, sorry :flower: xx
> 
> Thank you so much! I love her :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw it's ok I remember you from Keeks journal :kiss::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> And I do you too :) What happened to Keeks?? :(Click to expand...

I think everything was just too much :cry::cry::nope:I really miss her :nope:


----------



## Pixie2982

tink and sweetpea any darker lines to report yet?? :dust:

really hope they are sticky beans :hugs:

afm bad AF cramps at the moment cant wait for her to arrive tomorrow or next day


----------



## alin3boys

I have used cbfm to concieve my 4th and 5th ds and now trying again for no. 6, I have always got peaks first month using so I would get bding,you will get another peak and then a high then back to low,I conceived ds 4 1st month using and ds 5 3rd month using I am now on 4th month ttc no 6 and hoping for bfp this month but thought I had sticks left and asked me for stick today cd 6 and none left,what do I do


----------



## ooSweetPea

alin - I think that even if you skip a day at the beginning, it won't affect things too much. It should still ask you for a stick tomorrow, so if you can get more today that would be good :flow:

Got a + on CBdigi this AM... still in shock. I was totally preparing myself for it to take as long, or longer than TTC #1. I just hope this one sticks.


----------



## alin3boys

Sweet pea ty Hun,it's always low for a couple of days and know I get my peaks on cd 12-13

Congratulation on the bfp hun


----------



## Desperado167

alin3boys said:


> I have used cbfm to concieve my 4th and 5th ds and now trying again for no. 6, I have always got peaks first month using so I would get bding,you will get another peak and then a high then back to low,I conceived ds 4 1st month using and ds 5 3rd month using I am now on 4th month ttc no 6 and hoping for bfp this month but thought I had sticks left and asked me for stick today cd 6 and none left,what do I do

Yea u should be ok to miss today ,good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Hey ladies! 

So tink and sweetpea any news? I hope those lines are getting darker! :happydance:

How's things Briss any more news? :hugs:

Sophie any bloods yet? I hope the witch has stayed away! :hugs:

Garfie hope your having a lovely holiday! We miss you! Hurry back to us soon! :hugs:

Afm nothing exciting to report. The pregnant girl at work is driving me nuts! Complaining constantly about bad back and the list goes on and on. To the point I can't listen any more to her complaining, she's young so can be excused to a certain extent but youd think she was the only person to ever be pregnant! I wish that they ha some idea how hard it was for us :cry: and what we would give to have pregnancy back ache! Lol. Maybe I'm just jealous and bitter, 

Love to all. Xxx


----------



## Briss

nothing much to report, it's CD9 for me, got my second high and BD :) according to my "every other day" strategy. Will be hard not to BD tomorrow on the last HIGH before PEAK but I want to try and preserve his sperm for at least 48 hours before the main BD session on my first PEAK. 

You will be pleased to know that Julia from "Inconceivable" (the book I am reading) finally got pregnant naturally at 44 (I think) with FSH 30! (although her hubby did not have sperm problems unlike mine) by changing her lifestyle and mindset. I am still going without coffee (well almost, I still have some on weekend) but I get headaches every day now. Today I added wheatgrass tea to my regime. Tastes horrible but again, in this book this grass comes highly recommended for high FSH ladies. I also drink fresh carrot juice every day and continue my attempts to master yoga.

Just to share something I am very proud of, this morning one of my colleagues left doughnuts for us in the kitchen and instead of my usually latte with a doughnut I opted for nettle tea and fruit. It was very tempting but I succeeded. I think I have eliminated most of "bad" stuff from my life (coffee was the last battle), not sure really what else I can do


----------



## ooSweetPea

Briss good on you for passing on the doughnut! That is so great that there was a success story in that book - I sincerely hope that your journey soon gets there as well. I think your BD plan is good too! :hugs:

Chicky I got + digi this morning but will be nervous until time for AF has come and gone!


----------



## tay_913

Didn't use CBFM this past month because I was doing testing and didn't want to buy more sticks. Well I didn't get pregnant this cycle so will start it up again!


----------



## Desperado167

Briss said:


> nothing much to report, it's CD9 for me, got my second high and BD :) according to my "every other day" strategy. Will be hard not to BD tomorrow on the last HIGH before PEAK but I want to try and preserve his sperm for at least 48 hours before the main BD session on my first PEAK.
> 
> You will be pleased to know that Julia from "Inconceivable" (the book I am reading) finally got pregnant naturally at 44 (I think) with FSH 30! (although her hubby did not have sperm problems unlike mine) by changing her lifestyle and mindset. I am still going without coffee (well almost, I still have some on weekend) but I get headaches every day now. Today I added wheatgrass tea to my regime. Tastes horrible but again, in this book this grass comes highly recommended for high FSH ladies. I also drink fresh carrot juice every day and continue my attempts to master yoga.
> 
> Just to share something I am very proud of, this morning one of my colleagues left doughnuts for us in the kitchen and instead of my usually latte with a doughnut I opted for nettle tea and fruit. It was very tempting but I succeeded. I think I have eliminated most of "bad" stuff from my life (coffee was the last battle), not sure really what else I can do

Well done you and that book sounds fab ,I want it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi ladies

Will be testing again in the morning. Not sure whether to try a different brand and a digi or what....

On phone again so its a pain :(

:dust: and love to you all xx


----------



## chicky160

Tink I think garfie always said superdrug were quite good, I've only ever use ic's so I really don't know the sensitivities of the digis but good luck! Cannot wait to hear! :hugs:

Tay its awful not knowing isn't it. I've packed mine away as there's no point at the mo but I do miss waiting for that egg to show :hugs:

Briss you are so good! I wish I could be that good to my body I just cannot stay away from the bad stuff! :shrug: x


----------



## Briss

Desperado167 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> nothing much to report, it's CD9 for me, got my second high and BD :) according to my "every other day" strategy. Will be hard not to BD tomorrow on the last HIGH before PEAK but I want to try and preserve his sperm for at least 48 hours before the main BD session on my first PEAK.
> 
> You will be pleased to know that Julia from "Inconceivable" (the book I am reading) finally got pregnant naturally at 44 (I think) with FSH 30! (although her hubby did not have sperm problems unlike mine) by changing her lifestyle and mindset. I am still going without coffee (well almost, I still have some on weekend) but I get headaches every day now. Today I added wheatgrass tea to my regime. Tastes horrible but again, in this book this grass comes highly recommended for high FSH ladies. I also drink fresh carrot juice every day and continue my attempts to master yoga.
> 
> Just to share something I am very proud of, this morning one of my colleagues left doughnuts for us in the kitchen and instead of my usually latte with a doughnut I opted for nettle tea and fruit. It was very tempting but I succeeded. I think I have eliminated most of "bad" stuff from my life (coffee was the last battle), not sure really what else I can do
> 
> Well done you and that book sounds fab ,I want it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

that's the book I am reading https://www.amazon.co.uk/Inconceiva...8201/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343336005&sr=8-1

There is another book I just ordered where I think she is describing in more detail her regime over the two years prior to conception https://www.amazon.com/The-Fertile-...id=1343336968&sr=8-2&keywords=Julia+Indichova


----------



## exilius

Congrats sweetpea!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats Sweetpea!! I tested with a digital this am and bfn (when will I learn??) I also used a Tesco cheapie and there was the faintest of faint lines there (and it's supposed to be 25ml). I am tempted to go to Sainsburys and try a 15ml and see if its any better! lol. The Superdrug ones are good... but I always end up buying 4 and using them!! :haha: I'm so scared I'm going to start bleeding any minute though :(

Briss you are being really good. I hope your FS helps you have your success story too xx

Chicky- you are doing so well honey. :hugs: When is the next step with hubby?

Tay- I can't imagine not using my cbfm... (not that I often get peaks on it) lol


----------



## Briss

Bloody hell! I got my PEAK today while it was supposed to be tomorrow, all my BD strategy is out of the window. We did not BD this morning and I think we might have missed this cycle altogether :( our last chance is to try to BD tonight but not sure how late we will get home from work and I think I O during the night so spermies may not have enough time to reach their destination, tomorrow is too late. We only BD 2 times this cycle after 2WW break. i read somewhere that after such a long break sperm goes bad and you need at least 2 ejaculations to get to the fresh sperm so these two times were no use we were just getting rid of the bad stuff. How disappointing, leaving along the fact that that O early again and may have another unusually short cycle. When is it going to get better?

BTW OPK yesterday was negative, the second line was barely there I will POAS later today to see what's going on with OPK.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Tink sweets I have everything crossed tightly for you!

Briss sweetie hang in there! You are still in with a great chance - I know you said about needing two times to 'clear out' but I am sure that some of those swimmers got to where they needed to be and are waiting for that eggy. Plus if you manage tonight remember egg can live up to 24 hours so if you ovulate closer to the evening and manage BD, even late BD, those swimmers will get there in time. Big :hugs:


----------



## Pixie2982

congrats sweetpea

FXed for you tink, maybe just a bit too early for you with a digi :)

afm nothing to report, oh and as for reading i never read books, more of a magazine girl but i am reading one with a certain Mr Grey lool

:hugs:


----------



## Briss

OPK is still negative. I am really confused, did my CBFM made a mistake and triggered PEAK earlier than necessary? This is the second time that my CBFM and OPK do not match up. who I should trust then?


----------



## Desperado167

Briss said:


> OPK is still negative. I am really confused, did my CBFM made a mistake and triggered PEAK earlier than necessary? This is the second time that my CBFM and OPK do not match up. who I should trust then?

I got my smiley face the day before my peak ,I would still dtd tonight and if u can tomorrow night or leave it a night and do it the next ,good luck sweets :hugs:


----------



## Briss

we managed to BD this evening so I think we have a chance :) Did another OPK still negative but very close, will probably get a positive tomorrow and will try to BD tomorrow as well.


----------



## alin3boys

I normally get a positive opk on my 2nd peak


----------



## exilius

Briss, remember that the main marketing point of cbfm is that the peak represents an eostrogen peak that can happen up to 48 hours before the lh surge, meaning you'll get your +ve opk today or tomorrow. The two peak days are meant to be the 2 days most likely to concieve. If you look at ff charts that use a monitor most people o either on the 2nd peak or the high after. Dont be down hearted, you're still in with a fighting chance!


----------



## Briss

Thank you ladies, I feel much better after we BD :) I was panicking in the morning as was not sure whether we can make it, hubby had plans for the evening but graciously canceled them and came home to do his "duty" :) I have always O on the 2nd peak but it will be interesting to see whether this cycle might be different and I ovulate on the high after.


----------



## ooSweetPea

:happydance: yay briss - you go girl!!


----------



## Pixie2982

morning ladies

have had the worst day ever my chances are well and truly over!!

I had an argument with my sis in la and she took their side
so am feeling pretty down right now it so bad


----------



## Desperado167

Pixie2982 said:


> morning ladies
> 
> have had the worst day ever my chances are well and truly over!!
> 
> I had an argument with my sis in la and she took their side
> so am feeling pretty down right now it so bad

:cry:Hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::that really sucks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Pixie :hugs: oh no hun! Is your sister in law involved with the person who provides your donations? Is there anyway to reconcile?

Sending you lots of love.

Briss! Well done honey! :dust:

Afm got a super faint line on a Tesco test again (did yesterday too. Its 25 so not overly sensitive. Was hoping it would be darker by now. I know it takes 2 to 3 days and I'm being impatient.. I just won't relax until I see it in words! Esp now I don't have any super sensitive tests left! Xx


----------



## Desperado167

Briss said:


> we managed to BD this evening so I think we have a chance :) Did another OPK still negative but very close, will probably get a positive tomorrow and will try to BD tomorrow as well.

Perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

tinkerbellsie said:


> Pixie :hugs: oh no hun! Is your sister in law involved with the person who provides your donations? Is there anyway to reconcile?
> 
> Sending you lots of love.
> 
> Briss! Well done honey! :dust:
> 
> Afm got a super faint line on a Tesco test again (did yesterday too. Its 25 so not overly sensitive. Was hoping it would be darker by now. I know it takes 2 to 3 days and I'm being impatient.. I just won't relax until I see it in words! Esp now I don't have any super sensitive tests left! Xx

Hang in there huni :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Desperado. Is your ticker right? Are you due to test soon? Good luck! X :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

tinkerbellsie said:


> Desperado. Is your ticker right? Are you due to test soon? Good luck! X :dust:

Yes bfn yesterday :growlmad:,was a bit gutted but onwards and upwards ,thanks lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww there's still time if the :witch: has not arrived. Lots of :dust: being sent your way. :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Tink keep POAS I am so hoping the line will get darker

Desperado, 12 DPO is still early, Good luck!

Pixie, I am sorry about your sis in law, is there any way you can reason with her?

AFM, strangely my temp has gone up this morning, did I ovulate yesterday?on CD10? oh no, not another freakishly short cycle. Made my DH BD this morning but with only 12 hour difference between BD sessions he found it really hard and said he did not enjoy it. I should seriously think of increasing his maca intake :) I am really lucky in a way that my sex drive is through the roof before O (but it completely disappears after O)

am off to make myself a cup of Turkish coffee, I love it! and I think I deserved it after a week of no caffeine :)


----------



## Briss

got a very definite positive OPK, so glad I "raped" my hubby this morning :) I think I should also try something tomorrow although he was very clear that no more sex until the next cycle :( sometimes I dream of those times years ago when all men seem to be after only one thing, nowadays it's quite the opposite ...


----------



## Desperado167

Briss said:


> got a very definite positive OPK, so glad I "raped" my hubby this morning :) I think I should also try something tomorrow although he was very clear that no more sex until the next cycle :( sometimes I dream of those times years ago when all men seem to be after only one thing, nowadays it's quite the opposite ...

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

Briss ~ your temps should stay high now and prob let cross hairs to pinpoint actual ov date in a couple of days reckon it will cd 10-11

Desp ~ do you chart,are your temps still up

I still have no refill sticks for cbfm so think will just have to carry on with temps and opk this month as on cd 8 today and normally get peaks cd 12-13


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss sending you lots of :dust: 

Ali sending you :dust: also.

I tested with a digi this am (still &#8220;not pregnant&#8220;) :( :cry: I have no more line tests and I've not had any bleeding so I don't understand :( not sure how long to wait until next digi test. I'm worried if I go to docs and ask for blood test they'll do a urine one and saay I'm not. I feel so sick and my back is killing. Just want to be able to believe it x


----------



## chicky160

Tink I'd give It a couple of days at least but I'm praying this is it for you :hugs:

Pixie sorry your having a rough time, I hope you can sort things with your sister in law soon :hugs:

Briss fxd you managed to catch that egg! :happydance:

Afm nothing to report. Still temping and ff move my crosshairs today. Which means the one sort of bd we did kind of manage to do was a complete waste of time, energy and frustration. Hey ho. I'm probably going to temp another couple of days to confirm but then not bother the rest of the cycle. Hubby is supposed to be having his sa on the 15th aug and I just don't think he is going to be able to do it :cry: sorry to be a party pooper ladies but it's really getting me down. It's not even the lack of sex it's the intimacy. It truly is upsetting. And it's not having a good effect on our relationship. The stress of him being poorly obviously doesn't help and the not knowing what's wrong, he keeps saying that he thinks I should find someone else who can give me everything I need. I know it's because he feels low but how do I take that? I keep worrying that either he's testing me to see how sincere I am. I married in sickness and in health and have no intention of going anywhere regardless of the consequences, but my other worry is that he actually wants me to leave, can't tell me strait out and is hoping that il take the hint and bugger off :shrug: so confused. Sorry girls needed to vent :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awwwwww Chicky :hugs: I'm sure he doesn't want you to leave.. Men aren't generally great when faced with illness. Do you think the intimacy could improve whilst babymaking is off the agenda? How long until you find out what the problem is with hubby? Is it quite a long wait?

Sending you much love xxx


----------



## chicky160

Thanks tink I don't think he does either but it's really frustrating when you are really there for somebody. He feels useless I know, we are off to a huge Italian christening today, so thats going to be a nice distraction although he really doesn't want to go, is refusing to wear a suit, and being generally miserable about the whole thing :dohh: god men are so frustrating. You know the thing that really worries me is the other day we were talking and I said to him I'm selling my monitor I've had enough I don't want to do it any more and he generally looked quite pleased :cry: x


----------



## Briss

Chicky, my DH was trying to throw my CBFM in a canal in Venice :) I guess men and CBFMs do not mix well. You can be sure he loves you so much cos he is prepared to let you go and give you a chance for better life, that's big! he is going through some really hard times you just have to be very patient , you will get through this together and your relationship will be even closer and more intimate in the end.

afm, feel rejected today, my sex drive is still on but hubby rejected my advances :( I am useless at seduction... at least my temp is up so hopefully I ovulated :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hate my life :( FRER negative. Superdrug test looked the same as the other day (faint line) took it apart and nothing.

I am so emotionaal and cranky the :witch: will probably arrive any minute. I can't live like this aand hating my job atm. Its too much. And we've got expenses coming out of our ears! Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

See what I mean about my rubbish lines? xx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=41536

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=41535


----------



## Sweets91

Hi everyone. I have joined today as been TTC for a year now. I have done lots of Ov tests and never in the whole year had one that said I was ovulating. I have been reading about Angus castus? Can anyone comment on that? Also not sure if this has relevance to me not conceiving but I suffer with severe period pains every month that last for hours on end making me vomit and unable to even stand up my doctor thinks I am exaggerating and did blood tests but refuses to send me for testing on anything more serious and fertility effective like endometriosis or PCO .. I do not know if my severe pains every month have anything to do with not conceiving or not ovulating .. I am open to suggestions lol.! x


----------



## happyh29

tinkerbellsie,

what DPO are you? because i started out with very faint lines...... and as i sit here now i have one heck of a wiggly worm bump in my tummy xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi Happy I'm 14 or 15. Not sure exactly when I ovualted just know I did between the Fri and Mon. I really hope this is it. Have massively got my hopes up.

Sweets- welcome. I use Agnus Castus and it has regulated my cycle. I can't comment on the pain etc but if you are concerned keep going back to your doctor in a way where you're not focused on ttc. Good luck xxx


----------



## happyh29

fingers crossed try to use a nice strong wee i never found first morning any good. it was my one at lunch that was the strongest... good luck xxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope they get stronger Tink, Must be something in it for your tests to pick up even a faint line, so hope it gets darker for you xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Happy thanks honey :) I keep needing to wee though and because it has been hot I have been drinking more. I'm ever going 4 times during the night! Xx

Thanks Mrs B I hope so xx


----------



## exilius

Sweets - have you had your tsh checked? I used to have killer pains and no +ve opks (although charting showed I ovulated) and it turned out I had low thyroid function.


----------



## chicky160

morning ladies! :hugs:

how are we all? tink hope you are ok and the witch is still away! :hugs:

briss thank you, i think so too but its hard not to be paranoid that theres deeper meaning. i know he loves me, more than anything, and i would have loved to of seen your dh try to throw cbfm in the canal! lol did make me chuckle :hugs:

afm happy hat back on. :happydance: have a lovely week ladies 

love chicky :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Oh dear, FF thinks that I O on CD10, probably cos my temp dropped today, how frustrating! But then how can I be ovulating a day before my positive OPK? This is way too confusing. I cant be ovulating on CD 9 or 10, this is just not normal for me :( I think it is down to lap&dye/hysteroscopy that they made me have, 5 cycles later my body still cant seem to recover. I am not surprised now that my FSH is so high, I also blame it on the operation. My poor ovaries are now struggling to ovulate. I should never have agreed to do it, it did nothing for me but disturbed my cycle


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Positive OPK this morning, but negative FRER...... am soooooooooooooooooooo confused :shrug:. xx
 



Attached Files:







South Gloucestershire-20120730-00347.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Desperado167

tinkerbellsie said:


> Positive OPK this morning, but negative FRER...... am soooooooooooooooooooo confused :shrug:. xx

How many dpo are you ?a lot of ladies get a Positive opk before a positive frer :hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Really??? I thought they had to happen the other way round?? I'm 15dpo (I keep counting wrong) lol xx


----------



## Desperado167

tinkerbellsie said:


> Really??? I thought they had to happen the other way round?? I'm 15dpo (I keep counting wrong) lol xx

No I have heard from loads of ladies getting positive opk then frer ,hang on in there :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alin3boys

i tested with an opk when found out pg with my 5th as id run out of tests so did opk and was positive,dh went out and bought me 4 tests and all came back positive,cycle before last i thought was pg because got a pos opk 2 days before af but was told some women can have a surge before af,what is your usual lp


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Usual lp is 12 days now been 15 xx


----------



## alin3boys

ooo think you may be on your way to a bfp hun


----------



## Steph86

Pixie2982 said:


> Steph86 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All, sorry to gatecrash, I have just borrowed a CBFM from a friend and am on cycle day 10, Peak yesterday and today. My 1st took 4 yrs to conceive, but not trying TOO hard and have been TTC again since June last year so hoping the monitor helps, have never worked around dates before now so hopefully will work! Does anyonwe have any success stories with the monitor?? Thanks x
> 
> not gatecrashing everyone welcome here as we all have the same goal :)
> 
> but did you make sure that you completely reset the monitor so that it will pick up your cycles as its very rare that you would get a peak in first month but it is possible so either way gl :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi! Yeah i did reset the machine, i thought it was a bit odd too, but not unheard of apparently! x


----------



## chicky160

Steph86 said:


> Pixie2982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph86 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All, sorry to gatecrash, I have just borrowed a CBFM from a friend and am on cycle day 10, Peak yesterday and today. My 1st took 4 yrs to conceive, but not trying TOO hard and have been TTC again since June last year so hoping the monitor helps, have never worked around dates before now so hopefully will work! Does anyonwe have any success stories with the monitor?? Thanks x
> 
> not gatecrashing everyone welcome here as we all have the same goal :)
> 
> but did you make sure that you completely reset the monitor so that it will pick up your cycles as its very rare that you would get a peak in first month but it is possible so either way gl :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Yeah i did reset the machine, i thought it was a bit odd too, but not unheard of apparently! xClick to expand...




i also got peaks from very first cycle! i put it down to good pee! :haha:


----------



## exilius

Damn it, forgot how uncomfortable pap smear tests are. Now I'm bleeding and cramping :-( 
Nurse didn't believe me that I need the smaller spectulums and so caused a fair bit of pain then. Glad we screwed up the bd schedule, no way I'm dtd tonight :-( 

Chicky, steph i got a peak first time too. From what I read it's about 50/50 whether you do or nor


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww Exilius :hugs:

Got a positive on a Morrisons test- 15miu still no on digi tho.

And some links

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=41894

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=41893
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120731-00354.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Awww Exilius :hugs:
> 
> Got a positive on a Morrisons test- 15miu still no on digi tho.
> 
> And some links
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=41894
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=41893




Tinkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Nobody could mistake those! I am so so happy for you! :hugs: Xxxxxxx


----------



## happyh29

tinkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

brilliant news. congrats!!! super congrats.....now take it as easy as possible so beany can snuggle in as deep as possible xxx


----------



## alin3boys

congrats tink digis are not as sensitive as other tests hun


----------



## Desperado167

tinkerbellsie said:


> Awww Exilius :hugs:
> 
> Got a positive on a Morrisons test- 15miu still no on digi tho.
> 
> And some links
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=41894
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=41893

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## exilius

Congrats link :D


----------



## Briss

Tink, great news!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

:happydance: yay tink!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks ladies... lets hope the line keeps getting darker and it sticks! xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

Congrats tink let's see them lines get darker n darker and be a sticky bean :hugs:

Afm for the waiting game until ov has began can start planning my next trip now woo hoo cd3 and FF has been predicting my ov pretty well the last month so gonna book this time and hope ov is on time and not another 50 odd days cycle  

:hugs:


----------



## Pixie2982

Am guessing TTCing is done for me, :cry: 

My gf threw me into a glass cabinet tonite because I got I had a few drinks 

We was having an argument at the time


----------



## alin3boys

Oh my are u ok pixie


----------



## Pixie2982

Ye am ok pet from who the hell am I gona find to TTC in a month


----------



## exilius

:hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh Pixie so sorry to hear that :( Would you consider going it alone if you would TTC without her? :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies. :thumbup:

Pixie I'm sorry your having a tough time with gf. Do you think it's the stress of ttc causing it? I hope you guys sort things soon x


----------



## garfie

Hi Girls

I'm back from my hols in Turkey - whew what a mad week!!!

I just love Turkey all the yummy food, good weather etc but I don't like the Hospital (yep we lost two days of our holiday as my youngest was in hospital):cry: He is fine but had to have MRI scans, canulars, blood tests etc all because he slipped and fell and banged his little head :cry:

Anyway I will bore you more with all that later - I tried to catch up with all the posts I missed but to be honest I am knackered today:-

:happydance::happydance: Congrats Tink - let's hope it all works out well this time I have a good feeling:flower: HUGE congrats a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance::happydance: So what is the next stage keep on testing :winkwink: Or have you a doc appointment lined up?

Chicky - Sorry to hear about all your hubby's troubles :cry: I'm sure he doesn't want you to walk away, just when we feel low we push those away that mean the most to us - right? He loves you lots and lots and as we all know ttc is one of the most stressful times so hang in there hun - I'm sure it will sort itself out:flower:

Congrats Sweatpea a happy and healthy 9 months to you to:flower:

Hello to all the new ladies - I'm Garfie and I'm sure I will get a chance to chat to you all whilst you are on your journey:winkwink:

Ladies this is going to be a short post as I'm tired - done a mountain of washing and ironing oh but before I go can you believe I only had a 19 day cycle last month - so gutted as I didn't even get to POAS :wacko:

Love to you all will catch up properly soon:sleep:

:hugs:
X


----------



## alin3boys

Hope your ds on the mend garfie,I went from a 30 day cycle then 1 month was 19,then 22,24 and then for last 7 months been 25 days have no idea why they changed but ov regular on cd 13-14 with 11-12 day lp so at least I'm ovulating


----------



## garfie

Alin - Thanks hun he was fine after his stay in hospital - he did have to have three drips though (thank god for insurance eh?)

This is my third month after my DNC so let's see what this one brings - just so long as I get to POAS :haha:

My worry is maybe now I'm not ovulating - glad to hear you are hun and you know what is happening with your body an 11 - 12 LP is good, my shortest one was 8 :cry:

Well I said this month I would bring out the big guns - the CBFM, OPKs etc but as the witch arrived early I missed the timing :dohh: so I guess this will be another month of guess work :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## alin3boys

I've not used cbfm this month as run out of sticks and didnt arrive in time so just did opks and temps and got my pos opk on cd 12 as normal so think will ov cd 13-14 as usual,only bd last night for 1st time since af went as hubby been working and af lasted 8 days instead of 3-4


----------



## chicky160

Good to have u back garfie.! And glad little one is ok :hugs:

Pixie hope everything's ok hun :hugs:

Tink hope ur taking it easy! You have a belly to grow :happydance:

Afm obviously nothing ttc related. I feel a bit of a fraud still being here but I'd miss you guys too much! Hubby's results and internal exam are happening on Monday so will be able to tell you all more. If ur interested that is? And in the meantime to keep my brain occupied I've bought myself a cross trainer!!! If I can't have a beautiful bean god knows I'm going to be skinny! Lol. I was having a chat with my mate at work earlier and we reckon I could be down from a curvy size 14 to a 6 in a week? She thinks il manage it by this coming Friday but I reckon that's being a bit optimistic :winkwink: xxxx


Love to all! 

Chicky :hugs:


----------



## exilius

Chicky of course we're interested, and you're not a fraud.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sorry on phone so brief..sorry if I forget anyone.

Garfie- sorry your little one was poorly... Glad you had a good hol and hope your cycles settle again soon.

Chicky- of course we care. Please do let us know how things go. Don't go anywhere :( Wouldn't be the same without you and you're still our TTC buddy. Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo where is everyone?? Hope you are all well.

I only have ICs and 1 digital left! It was meant to be 2 digitals but one of them was faulty and had no "test ready" symbol. I am still getting very faint lines on the ICs, but no positive on a digi...I'm hoping this one sticks though. I have the doctors Tues night but I don't really want to wait that long! :( xxx


----------



## garfie

I'm here Tink - you okay hun?:flower:

I used ICs and got faint lines the best I found was Superdrugs own :happydance:

Tues night - aw hun that's like miles away - can't you get in any earlier is it for your HCG levels?:flower:

Chicky - Don't you dare go anywhere - you keep us all going hun, so we are here to support you if you need us hun I'm sure I speak for us all - DON'T LEAVE US :cry:

Hi to every one else hope you are all doing well:flower:

AFM - Just had a 19 day cycle - 3 day normal and now 4 days spotting :shrug: So not able to use my CBFM - feel so sorry for it, it's just sat there gathering dust:cry: 

Anyway it's my birthday and anniversary this month and hubby has just booked us a few days away in Ibiza (OMG the last time I went there I was 21) nearly ahem 20 years ago - where did the time go????:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww Garfie your poor CBFM. Hopefully you won't need to use it next month, but if you do hope you can :hugs:

Oooh a trip to Ibiza sounds amazing! :D

I'm okay ta Garfie, just really worried :cry: Tuesday was earlier doctors appt I could get without work figuring out what was going on. If I could just get a positive on a digi I would relax a little. Maybe my wee isn't good for hcg levels lol.. At 19dpo surely I should have a clear dark positive or af by now?? :( ps I love the superdrug ones too but I'm not allowed to buy anymore :haha: xxx


----------



## chicky160

Thanks for the love ladies and being there I love you guys :hugs:

Garfie you know it's the law in Ibiza to wear practically no clothes and party till 7am right? Hehe do you think it'll be the relaxing part of the island which I hear is beautiful. It'll be fun if nothing else to wander round seeing those little whipper snappers getting up to god knows what! Lol. 

Tink keep strong sweet pea we will be counting down the days with you! 

So..... As my little white friend is redundant at the mo too il talk about my big silver evil friend (is it my mind or does that sound a bit wrong? :haha:) anyway, I had no idea you could actually get sweaty shins!!!! :haha: 

That is all :winkwink: 

P.s hopeful and Briss where are you hiding?


----------



## garfie

Chicky - :haha: that was me in Ibiza 20 years ago :blush:

I'm thinking it will be the quieter area this time although we may have to sneak into San Antonio for old times sake:winkwink:

Although I probably have memories older than the whipper snappers in Ibiza :wacko:

For those innocents amongst us (me included :haha:) what is a big evil silver friend?

I was wondering also where the rest of the ladies are hmmmm.

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol Chicky do you mean you cross trainer??


----------



## garfie

Chicky if you did - :haha: I need to stop reading Mr Grey :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies 

Garfie, welcome back! We missed you :) Ibiza sounds like a lot of fun!

Tink, waiting is so tough, I feel for you

afm nothing interesting to report, FF moved my O from CD10 to CD11 which is great. Keep having arguments with my hubby about quitting drinking and doing another sperm test, he refuses to do both :(


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Chicky if you did - :haha: I need to stop reading Mr Grey :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X



Haha yes tink I did and no garfie don't stop!!!! :haha: 

Thought I'd try making it sound a bit more interesting! Glad I'm not the only one with a grubby mind, gotcha :winkwink: x


----------



## chicky160

Oh Briss that sucks, what happens if you are onto ivf soon? Surely he will have to do a few samples? Is he a bit embarrased do you think or just digging his heels in? Xx


----------



## garfie

Briss - Aw hun that's not good, can't you get him to cut down (would he compromise):shrug:

Is he scared about doing the sample or is he just being stubborn, not sure how my hubby would feel about it he says at the moment yep no worries - but maybe your hubby is scared that he won't be able to?:flower:

As Chicky said - what will happen if you have to have (and I hope you don't) IVF:cry:

Chicky - I will get you back one day :winkwink: and I am taking my time with Mr Grey still on book one - funny every time I pick up the book hubby calls me - do ya think hes jealous :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

I bet you will :winkwink: and probably! Lol. I had the same problem every time I picked up the book dh wanted to chat lol. My dad is still reading it too he's onto book 3 now and at the end of messages/ emails etc signs off 

Love dad (aka mr grey) x 

Haha xxx


----------



## exilius

Damn it Garfie, you've got that terrible party bus song in my head, now h2b thinks I'm insane (its not a party best in aus, so he's never heard of it!) Hope you have fun.

Tink Fx!

Pixie, how are you doing?


----------



## garfie

:rofl: you mean the Venga Boys! - yup I keep singing it to:haha:

Chicky - Your dad sounds a hoot - makes me miss mine:cry:

Where are the other ladies hiding tonight? - hope you are all okay:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Oh Briss that sucks, what happens if you are onto ivf soon? Surely he will have to do a few samples? Is he a bit embarrased do you think or just digging his heels in? Xx

he's done that before so he knows he is able to "deliver" when necessary but apparently he said he was never asked if he wanted to have a child, it was all me driving the process while he is not convinced that's what he wants. such an egoist... he also said he does not think we should consider IVF :( I cant really go into that right now I can feel my anger rising, need to calm myself down and just hope he will see some sense


----------



## Briss

garfie said:


> Briss - Aw hun that's not good, can't you get him to cut down (would he compromise):shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> X

I did try but he cant stick with it and then blames me apparently I am the reason he needs his drink every night...


----------



## chicky160

Oh Briss :hugs: sorry if I'm over stepping the mark here but if he says he wasn't even asked, does that mean he doesn't? X


----------



## Briss

Ladies I have another temp related question: My usual time 8 am. I woke at 6.20 am with 36.61 (36.80 adjusted) then fell asleep again and woke up at 8.00 am with 37.01 which temp I should use: 36.80 or 37.01?

Chicky, we had numerous discussions about having children and how it is the priority for me. last year I even gave him a choice if having children is not what he wants we can get a divorce and it would be fair for me cos I will have more time to find someone who wants having children with me. I believe the fact that he did not devoice me implies that he agreed to having children.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sorry Briss I have no idea... but I would personally go for the lower one as it is nearer to the original temp you took at 6.20.

Big hugs to you re: hubby :hugs: :hugs:

This is my strongest line yet on a cheapie...  Though someone has suggested it is an evap :(
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=42690
xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Evaps dont get stronger Tink xx


----------



## garfie

Tink - Have all the lines been on IC? - or have you used a different brand?

It looks pink in real life - right:happydance:

Why have you used diluted urine? - was it because you keep peeing:blush:

Was this FMU? - I know it's a lot of questions but............

I can def see a line :happydance: Are you late?

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Mrs B.

Garfie- I am late. I'm on CD31 and am pretty certain I ovulated on CD13 (14 at a push) going by opks, getting darker then lighter, cm, and boobs hurting the next day. Had a little spotting exactly a week later. Wasn't even enough for a liner.

Urine diluted cos keep peeing. That was this afternoons as I get a faint line every morning but hadn't been on an afternoon. I just can't stand the uncertainty! Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sorry I've also had a line on 3 superdrug tests and 2 morrisons ones. I took frers early and they were neg and all digis have been xx


----------



## garfie

Aw bless hun - I remember you saying and I was thinking implantation.:flower:

Do you think you could hold for 4 hours and just drink a little - maybe evening may show stronger line - mine did:thumbup:

I can understand your uncertainty hun and I really feel for you but as Mrs B says evaps don't get stronger :wacko:

I reckon if you can hold until later this evening your line will be darker - just my opinion.

How many times have you tested hun - think I was away for some.:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww thanks Garfie. I've lost count of how many times I've tested. Most days since 12dpo which is I think when got line. I've lost track! :)

I'm going to cinema now so I could try.. I've always needed to pee and drink a lot anyway so find it hard lol xxx


----------



## garfie

Enjoy hun - try and relax (maybe treat yourself to nachos and cheese mmmmm)

What are you going to see?

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Mmmmmm nachos and cheese! I can't have cheese but doesn't stop me wanting it!

Going to see Ted! :d bet it is packed! Xxx


----------



## alin3boys

Tinker that film is fab


----------



## chicky160

Ooh I want to see ted! Don't tell me anything ;). X

Briss I hope hubby comes round soon xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hahahah I keep singing the thunder song!

I need a wee already!!! X


----------



## chicky160

So do we!! Haha x


----------



## Mrs.B.

tinkerbellsie said:


> Mmmmmm nachos and cheese! I can't have cheese but doesn't stop me wanting it!
> 
> Going to see Ted! :d bet it is packed! Xxx

Me too, going in 15 minutes to see it :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

OMG Ted was awesome!!!!!!!!

And I've not peed or drank since 7.30 lol let's see if I can manage another 2 hours! :haha: I got crampy pains but think poo pains! Sorry if tmi lol x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I don't even know if I can stay awake an hour and a half :haha:


----------



## garfie

Tink - nope me neither :wacko: do you reckon 3 hours (10.30 pm) would be long enough for those darn hormones:flower:

I guess regardless of the line you could always test in the morning - do you have enough IC :winkwink: Or am I being a bad influence :cry:

Not seen Ted - we tend to watch films like amazing spiderman - but wow Andrew Garfield is way hotter than Toby McGuire :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I think I'm going to try it.. I have another 30 ics so can keep going! :) after tomorrow am may leave it until Tues (doctors day).

Hee hee lol. I don't have a lot of concentration for films so the easier the better xx


----------



## exilius

How'd it go Tink?

Well, it's looking like soy does make a difference. Was expecting the peek yesterday. Today there are no lines on the test stick. :s


----------



## tinkerbellsie

It was fainter (and is this morning too). Have the worst taste in my mouth!!

Exilius- that's brilliant news! X


----------



## exilius

So, waiting on cbfm to finish reading the stick, but the lh line is clear as day, so expecting a peak. May have just screwed up yesterdays stick. Hopefully this exercise hasn't shortened my lp again, however the lesson is learnt to stay on the soy.

How is everyone going this morning?


----------



## chicky160

Hi exil looks like soy is a must for you :hugs: 

Tink those lines getting any darker? :hugs:

Garfie have a fantastic time away! Again! You lucky thing :hugs:

How's things Briss and hopeful? :hugs:

Afm not much :shrug: hubby's blood results Monday afternoon. Looking forward to getting some answers, I hope and only 11 days until his supposed as test. :nope: gosh I really hope we can do it and don't have to cancel only to wait for another referral again.

Love to all 

Chicky. Xxx


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Hope we're all okay:flower:

I should be excited and happy but I kinda feel empty, my best friend has just announced she is pregnant - of course I'm happy for her but and this is the hard thing she decided she wanted another baby just when I was going for my DNC :cry: and she is pregnant already (she's the kind of girl who has timelines for everything) of course I wish her all the luck in the world but I also feel jealous - do you think this makes me a bad friend:wacko:

Chicky - Hope everything goes well for hubby & you HUGE :hugs:

Tink - Good luck when you go for your HCG on Tuesday - let's hope line gets a lot darker before then :happydance:

Briss/Hopeful - Hope you ladies are doing well.

:hugs: to all the other ladies

Well I will sign off for now - as have to get some things sorted, I really hope I ovulate this month as my hubby is really horny in the sun:winkwink: and a few days away together is just what the dr ordered:winkwink: Can you believe hubby has even mentioned nudist beach OMG best iron my Birthday suit then :haha:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awwww Garfie that does not make you a bad friend. After what you've been through it is perfectly normal to be envious :hugs: have a fantastic break! :happydance:

Chicky hope results are what you want to hear tomorrow :hugs: and that hubby is ale to do his SA.

Lines no darker, negative digi :(. I am not holding out much hope :cry: xxx


----------



## Briss

hubby and I had yet another argument, he is not prepared to give up drinking or do his sperm test. I am just so tired of doing it along. I told him I want to move out :( We have been together for 11 years but I do not see the situation changing and I do not have a lot of time to hang around. I think I should get myself available and find another man...


----------



## chicky160

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Have a wonderful time garfie :hugs:

Tink please please please stay positive! You can do it! Let's hope you just have a weak wee issue :thumbup: 

Briss I'm sorry hubby isn't budging on the sa's it's a little selfish with what your poor body is going through. What did he say when you told him you were moving out? Its so hard when people want different things :( :hugs: xx


----------



## chicky160

Hi ladies. It's very quiet in here hope we are all ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm still around... just trying not to repeat myself and dreading the doctors tomorrow evening :haha: xxx :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Today's test... https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=43413

Line still there, but very faint still :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww I don't know what to say Tink. Sure hope baby is in there tho! How long will it take for blood results from doc? x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Mrs B.. I dunno hun. Not even sure if they will do them. I imagine if they do the test Weds morning I'd have results by Friday maybe? 

My friend said some people don't produce much hcg in their urine which is why lines aren't chaanging, but guess we'll see... I still have pregnancy symptoms xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thats good to hear ;0) x


----------



## Briss

Tink, good luck with the doctors appointment!

Chicky, I am still sorting things out with my DH, not sure how it will end yet.

afm, 9DPO and not a sniff of a symptom apart from very strange dreams but I do not think it is related


----------



## Steph86

Well, been to the docs today and he has asked for bloods and maybe going on to Clomid?? I am 12dpo but only on day 21 of cycle so am not expecting AF till 13th August. This makes my LP about 20 days which is not right! Has anyone used Clomid? am a bit worried about side effects.. hot flushes??


----------



## Mrs.B.

Steph86 said:


> Well, been to the docs today and he has asked for bloods and maybe going on to Clomid?? I am 12dpo but only on day 21 of cycle so am not expecting AF till 13th August. This makes my LP about 20 days which is not right! Has anyone used Clomid? am a bit worried about side effects.. hot flushes??

I did. They say if you take it before you go to bed u don't notice the side effects. I just had vivid dreams. Good luck


----------



## chicky160

Briss I hope you and hubby can resolve things quickly :hugs:

Tink the line is still there so that has to mean something! Gl tomorrow :hugs:

Mrs b your bump looks smaller! Lol. But still beautiful :kiss::hugs:

Steph if you are on 12 dpo af would be due in a couple of days? I've never heard of one longer than 15 :hugs:


----------



## Steph86

Chicky.. You would think so, but no.. AF not due for at least 7 days! I know, something is not right, not common apparently. Hense the discussion on Clomid with the Doc! x


----------



## chicky160

Gosh! That's a long lp. But I thought clomid was used to bump up ov and make lp longer? Has it always been that way? Xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

chicky160 said:


> Briss I hope you and hubby can resolve things quickly :hugs:
> 
> Tink the line is still there so that has to mean something! Gl tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Mrs b your bump looks smaller! Lol. But still beautiful :kiss::hugs:
> 
> Steph if you are on 12 dpo af would be due in a couple of days? I've never heard of one longer than 15 :hugs:

Hehe it does look it doesn't it lol. Certainly doesn't feel it! This weeks piccy is on my journal xx


----------



## Steph86

Ive only used CBFM for a month and done a bit of temping before but yes, always seems to be that way. Doc cant tell if its actually doing anything to my fertility but says at least Clomid will make the OV more 'useful' and hopefully i will get my BFP!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi all, I'm on holiday for a month and not TTC at all while away... thought we could do with a break!
Chicky, I am just checking in to see your results... keep us posted!
Love to all the rest of you!
Hopeful


----------



## exilius

Briss - hope you manage to sort things with dh

Tink- good luck tonight, let us know how you get on

Afm - So ov still happened on the same day for me, but I think it's weaker. Got less notice with cbfm and opks, and less of a thermal shift (also, no ov dip). Expecting a shorter lp this month because of it, althoughwe did time bd really well, so all things are possible.


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies, so hubby's results. Well he has to have an endoscopy to fin out exactly what's going on in his bowel. They can feel its enflamed and it's pushing on his prostrate which is in turn inflaming that too, hence why his blood supply is being compromised. His cholesterol is a bit high too although he's probably only about 2lb overweight :shrug: but all the things put together are what is causing his heart to flutter and work harder to get the blood where it needs to be. So nothing sinister as yet which is great news. They've prescribed him Viagra to experiment more than anything and see if that opens up the blood vessels you know where :winkwink: and at a cost of £31.50 for four I'm hoping he wind need them! Not available any more apparently on the nhs you can only get them on private prescription! so will be looking down a herbal route if need be. 

In other news the witch got me today so my lp this month was only 12 days and I'm wondering if it's because I stopped taking epo? 

Anyway much love, chicky xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww Chicky I am glad the results sound promosing so far! :) :hugs: and viagra sounds fun ;-)

Thanks for the luck ladies. :hugs:

I have to do a bloody urine test for the morning... I'm sure its gonna be a negative theen I'm back to square 1 :cry: :cry:


----------



## chicky160

Gl this morning tink, thinking of you Hun :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Chicky, things are looking good for your hubby, I hope they will be able to get him up and running very soon. Viagra should certainly help :) keep us posted

Tink, any news?

AFM, nothing to report, my temp makes me feel depressed it does not leave me with much hope. Forced hubby to do his sperm test yesterday, it was a nightmare! hopefully will get results on Friday but again I am not very optimistic on this front although hubby started this new diet which excludes any alcohol :) but if he sticks to it we will only see any improvements in his SC in 3 months


----------



## Meado

Afternoon ladies, I just read the last 10 or so pages of posts in this thread and you sound like a lovely group so I wondered if I could join in please?

I got married at the end of March and have been TTC our first since then.

I used cheapie OPKs this month for the first time and think we missed the window due to hubby being away with work. AF is/was due today/yesterday and my CBFM is at the ready for when it appears.

Hope you are all having a good day! :flower:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Welcome Meado- sending you lots of :dust: for the coming cycle. 

Well my doctor's urine tesst was negative! :cry:

I set my cbfm to CDs day before yesterday and it asked for a stick this afternoon (I thought I'd set it for after work lol)... But its high and the lh line is almost as daark as the oestrogen line (which is quite light). I am so confused!!!! :(


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Now I am just bloody confused :cry:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=43886


----------



## Mrs.B.

No idea what to say hun!! :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Oh tink what on earth is going on with your body!?! Would they not do a blood test? :shrug: was there no line at all on the docs test? :hugs:

Thank you Briss I hope so too and it seems like ur hubby might be coming round :happydance: especially is he agreed to start a healthy diet and I know you say you forced him but if he really didn't want to then it wouldve been a flat no! I think things will really start to go in the right direction for you now hun :happydance:

Welcome meado! :hugs:

Afm af is horrible again :cry: but optimistic this time next week we will have completed our first sa! So another step closer I hope. Will just have to get up early in case he will need that special little pill :winkwink: in other news our whole family is being sent for genetic testing, because of all the cancer so I'm really crossing everything that we can get hubby better firat an foremost and get the treatment ball rolling before we get too far into that! Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Mrs B :hugs:

Thanks Chicky :hugs: No, they said they wouldn't do a blood test unless the urine test was inconclusive.. I have no idea if there was anything at all on it as had to hand it in. I don't get it. I am just going to try not to think about it (hahahahahahahaha) and use my cbfm to see if I get a peak.. (prob cheaper than testing!) and carry on with ICs until I get a proper AF or a positive. If nothing either way in 2 weeks I will change doctors (cos they are rubbish) and request bloods.

Sorry AF is so rubbish :hugs: but yay re: sperm sample soon (that has come around so so quick!) And good luck with all the testing :hugs: xxx


----------



## happyh29

tinks wait a week, if no period take another test - the line should be darker then. and then take that to the doctors to show him / her and demand a hcg......ive got to be honest the line should be darker than what you have shown so im totally confused 

xxxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I know it should be darker :-( that's why I am so totally confused...but its consistent and still there... so I guess I have to keep some hope...especially as symptoms still here and AF is staying away! I just don't understand :-( though to be fair I never have much with my urine with opks either.. I have to guess when I may have ovulated based on lines getting darker and then lighter and the ewcm and symptoms that follow :( and proved that was accurate for me when i temped (but that gets my hopes up!) x


----------



## Briss

Tink, I am sorry about the test and it's all just so confusing. could it be that your bleeding mid cycle was actually AF? so now this would get you to mid cycle? you seem to be getting positive pregnancy tests every cycle, they have to investigate what's going on so I totally agree about changing doctors. you can also try checking your temp in the morning if it is above 37.00 you are likely to be preggo.

Chicky, good luck with the genetic testing I hope everything will be fine

Meado, welcome!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi Briss

Yeah the last 3 cycles I have! First one was a chemical, 2nd I miscarried and this one who knows! If the spotting mid cycle was my AF then it was rubbish- not even a teaspoon lol xx


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies how are we all today? :hugs:

Tink hope you getting darker test lines! :hugs:

Briss hope hubby is still being wonderfully cooperative! :hugs:

Afm not much. 5more sleeps till sa, and two more until our very first drug induced date night :haha: let's hope those little magic blue pills work! :happydance: x


----------



## Briss

Ladies I am devastated, have just talked to FS and hubby's results have gone from 12 million to 2.8 million :( so IUI is not technically possible. On top of that with my FSH of 14.3 I am no longer eligible for NHS funding for IVF :( as my ovaries apparently wont respond well to stimulation and I am considered to have diminished ovarian reserve. With every day it just seem to get worse, isn't it? She refused to acknowledge that the operation had anything to do with it. To me it's apparent that before the surgery I had 26-29 day cycle and after it's 22-26 (apparently cycles getting shorter is another sign of diminished ovarian reserve)


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi there! i thought of joining this thread as well, if you want another whiny one lol!

This is the first cycle i'm using the CBFM. i have pretty regular periods and to my surprise i discovered i O on days 13/14 not on day 10/11 as i thought! so it's pretty pretty punctual and mid-cycle! my cycles usually last 28 days but i've had also a day or 2 shorter or even 36 day cycles in the past. During the past few cycles i've come to know that i had a polypse but it fell away on its own. So this cycle i started using CBFM and we BD y'day when it was peak day (cd 13) but also on the first High day on Cd 11. Tonight we'll maybe give it another shot if we're not too tired. Anyhow, i'm very hopeful this month as i did not feel any leakages after BD, not even when i went to the loo, so i'm hoping the :spermy: stayed in for the night :). Anyhow, hello everyone and good luck! Fx for us all!


Edit:- Oh Briss just read yr post previous to mine, don't know what to say :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Welcome ilovepiano! 

Briss I'm so sorry I really don't know what to say. So if you were to save and go privately what would the likely outcome be? Does it mean as you wouldn't respond well to stims that ivf wouldn't work?:hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ilovepiano- welcome and sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle. 

Briss- I am so sorry hun- so what happens now? Sorry.. I have no idea what the options are. Is there not anything that can be done at all? :hugs:

As for me- lines still not very dark, so am losing all hope :( :cry:


----------



## Briss

I guess my FS wants to get rid of me, gave me all that talk about time running out etc so she wants to refer me for IVF and i should sort the funding myself. I see it differently, I think our main task is to improve sperm count so I asked for another sperm test in 6 weeks to see whether vitamins + no alcohol can make a difference. I am trying to get my hubby to find a sperm specialist, someone who can help with this. luckily my hubby seems to be on board, whole 4 days with no beer!


----------



## chicky160

Tink I'm praying for your bfp :hugs:

Briss I'm sorry we aren't more helpful with the whole ivf situation. I think sometimes they keep moving the goalposts. You know the nhs and cost cutting. A good friend of mine is just about to undertake her 5th ivf attempt. She had 4 here on nhs and was going to go to Jordan, I don't know If you'll remember me telling you guys it was quite a few pages ago. Anyway she's found the most fantastic clinic in Athens. It's a third of the price including any time spent there and they are so amazing and thorough. She now realises fs in this country aren't that great and all this time she had a septum in her uterus which they say has been the whole reason ivf here hasn't worked! And the fs here never noticed! Can you believe it? So they performed the surgery the very next day and she's back there in sept for retrieval! Her hubby has basically a very low sperm count, sits on his bits all day, and they've given him a course of antibiotics which 
they say will double his count every month he takes them so he will be on those until they go back. There's always options hunny never give up hope and if you'd like any info il be happy to ask her :hugs: xxx


----------



## Briss

chicky thanks so much for info that certainly gives me hope. I am deeply disappointed with my FS (after all she put me through with all the invasive procedures) she is basically only there the screen patients for IVF, she cant help me get pregnant. My hubby is still not considering IVF and after reading a few books I am sort of changing my mind as well. It's very invasive procedure with possible complications and low chances of success. I just do not know. If we knew for sure that there is no other way I would go for it but I still hope that we can improve hubby's sperm and get pregnant naturally. although for the first time I faced the idea that we may not be able to have children and this is very scary. My brother is very supportive and although he was not going to consider children for a while looking at what I am going through he and his girlfriend decided to start trying, this makes me very happy.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm going to sell my cbfm once the last few sticks are gone.. I will also stop tracking my cycles with opks once they run out. I still don't know what's going on...but tbf cbfm only gave me a peak one cycle out of 5, and never had a truly positive OPK so they obviously don't suit me. :-(


----------



## Briss

Tink, I forgot did you do the bloods to confirm you ovulate? is so than I agree, no point doing OKP/CBFM if your LH surge it not being detected by any of them it just creates more confusion.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

No. But tracked with bbt which coincided with the 1 peak cycle lol x


----------



## Briss

i think it's just nice to know that you ovulate every cycle, although must admit that CBFM and OPK are confusing, I get peak and +OPK on different days and only by temping I can sort of figure out my ovulation.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I'M BACK! - well what a mad few days in Ibiza (will tell more later as need to catch up with you all)

Welcome :hi: to all the new ladies I might have missed - let's hope your journey to a BFP is a nice short one.:flower:

Tink, tink tink - what is going on hun, I tried to log in when I was away hoping to see some real positive news - :hugs: what have the Dr's said what is the next stage? :dohh: My hubby has also mentioned my CBFM is sat in a drawer gathering dust so I may be selling mine too:cry:

Briss - So sorry hun that your FS is not listening to you, as Chicky said though there are options maybe not in this country but others (to be fair just as a slight and I mean slight comparison) when my son bumped his head in Turkey and we had to go to hospital - I was so worried about the condition, cleanliness etc OMG you could have literally eaten you tea off the floor :haha: Now can you say that about the NHS? - Hun I really hope you can get some more positive answers soon - JUST DON'T GIVE UP!:hugs:

Chicky - Hope hubby feels better soon and you don't need those expensive pills - pleased your friend can help out - hmmm now where did I put my order :blush::haha:

Hi to all you other lovely ladies - hope you are all keeping well.

AFM - Not sure what is going on with my cycles they are so screwy no sign that O has taken place again :cry: but just to be sure we got lots of :sex: in anyway:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie :hugs: can't wait to hear about your hols! And so sorry your cycles are wacky :(

Doctors aren't doing anything :-( apparently their tests are accurate! So have changed doctors and will be requesting bloods, and then poss an ultrasound if no answers as I feel so yuck, and AF is already 18 days late based on my 23 day cycles for the previous months- next one due any day so by end of week I will have missed two!! :( I have no idea what's going on. Only using CB now and all negative- but got constant 2 lines on cbfm sticks (hardly ever see the lh line) and oestrogen line still light so really I have no idea! :-( and if I'm not I wanna be able to get pissed in Spain at the end of the month xx


----------



## sophie121

hey ladies,sorry not been around my af never came and now im 2 months late x


----------



## exilius

Sophie, has there been a bfp to go with that? If not have you seen a Dr to see where your hormone levels are at?


----------



## ilovepiano

Good morning ladies :)


----------



## chicky160

Good morning to you too ilovepiano! We have to come up with a nickname for you my phone hates typing that lol. :hugs:

So we are very quiet in here ladies, nothing happening? Tink how's things I hope the witch is still well away and there's a sneaky bean hiding in there somewhere :hugs:

Garfie good to have you back from your hols can't wait to hear all about it :winkwink: 

Sophie I agree with exil :hugs:

Pixie and hopeful thinking of you two and sending :hugs: hope everything is ok x

So date night went ok, well the tablet worked! But it also gave dh a stinking headache and indigestion all day yesterday oh and a fat hand! :shrug: not sure what's up with that but really hope he won't have to take another for tomorrow's sa! I'm more nervous about him being able to do it than the actual results! 

Love to all chicky xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Haha Chicky!! just type piano, not the whole nickname! :) Nothing special at my end, just TWW at 4dpo (which is absolutely boring!)


----------



## garfie

:hi: and welcome piano I think I was away when you joined us - a lovelier more honest group of ladies you could not wish to meet here oh and by the way nothing is TMI:winkwink:

Chicky - I could understand hubbies headache I have heard of that one, also indigestion, but deff not a swollen hand - correct if I'm wrong but it wasn't meant to be his hand that was swollen :winkwink: I am sure his SA will be fine hun when the memories of your date night come flooding back to him - good luck for tomorrow hun we will all be thinking of you:flower:

Tink - What is happening (surely as you are now very late) they will do blood tests? - the not knowing is the worst:hugs:

Sophie - Have you made an appointment for your bloods yet? - 2 months late needs checking out:flower:

Pixie - How are you hun :hugs:

Hopeful - :hugs:

Hello to all the other ladies - okay a bit about Ibiza, it hasn't changed a bit since I was last there 20 years ago :happydance:

We went for 4 nights, 1 night was spent round the hotel watching the acts that were in Spanish was quite good.

Another night we went to the main bar area and people watched - that was very interesting they went up the hill sober, hit a few bars and came down drunk!:haha:

Another night we sat near the beach and watched some fire dancers (hippy type people playing with fire):happydance:

And on our final night we went to a place called cafe de mar (to watch the legendary Ibiza sunset) costs a fortune in drinks and you need to be there early (so we missed our tea) :cry: anyway 10 minutes before sunset a huge cloud came over - bugger it we didn't even get to see the sunset:cry:

So we went clubbing instead, yes you heard me clubbing until 4 am we was due to leave at 7am for our flight anyway we slept most of the way home! We had a good laugh in the club - but they had naked and I mean naked dancers on the stage in a regular club (not a strip club) well I guess this could only happen in Ibiza!

We also got lots of :sex: as the sun makes my hubby horny - but no good if again I haven't O so will just have to wait and see - last month I made it to CD19 and didn't even get to POAS:cry: today is CD19 and so far so good.:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

garfie said:


> :hi: and welcome piano I think I was away when you joined us - a lovelier more honest group of ladies you could not wish to meet here oh and by the way nothing is TMI:winkwink:

Thanks Garfie!! this forum is really amazing, i've met some wonderful people through it and also made me understand better my system lol!

and the sun makes your hubby horny???!! i've never heard this, poor you if you lived where i live, it's sunny everyday during summer Lol!!!!!!! :haha: :haha:


----------



## garfie

Piano - Luckily I live in the UK (so not much sun phew). He says it's the sun but I think it's because hes relaxed and not stressed about work etc.:flower:

Or maybe I'm just getting old :haha: and can't hack it as much as him:winkwink:

Let's just hope I at least O this month and that my cycles are getting back to normal - otherwise I feel a trip to the Docs is coming and my experiences of Docs have not been good:cry:

You are right about this forum I have made some lovely friends who have been with me through the good and unfortunately the bad more than my real life friends:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: back Garfie :)


----------



## chicky160

Oh garfie shuuuup! You'll make us cry :winkwink: 

So piano where exactly do we need to move to? In order to see some sunshine!:shrug: x


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Oh garfie shuuuup! You'll make us cry :winkwink:
> 
> So piano where exactly do we need to move to? In order to see some sunshine!:shrug: x

Uhmmmm Malta!! :D


----------



## chicky160

You live in Malta? X


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> You live in Malta? X

Yep, have you been here?


----------



## exilius

Piano, I got you beat for sun. As lovely as Malta is it doesn't compete with Australia!

Ladies, where do you guys get you cbfm sticks? They don't sell them down under and getting them delivered costs a bomb. However my parents will be over your way later in the month and are happy to grab me some. Not sure if its worth ordering off eBay to a family friend over there, or just getting them from boots/superdrug/wherever sells them.

My temp seems on the way down, so expecting the witch soon. Looks like a shorter lp again :'( however, I have jumped through the 12 month hoop, so if I find a better Dr I may be able to get the issue looked into.

Tink and Briss, how are you both doing?


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Piano, I got you beat for sun. As lovely as Malta is it doesn't compete with Australia!

Gosh you beat me quite right!! although at the moment i hear it's quite chilly there while here we're baking!

as for the CBFM sticks i've had them posted from Ebay. They won't sell them here not even the CBFM itself. It is rather expensive that's true but why don't they get it, i don't understand!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exilius- Amazon are the cheapest over here.. (would obviously have to get them delivered somewhere). I've only seen them in Boots other than that and they're quite pricey.

Chicky & Garfie- I am in the process of changing doctors. I am going to go in with all my dates etc, and symptoms (and the faint lines and some negatives), and explain that I need answers...and also ask them if bloods come back negative to check for cysts. I'm hoping for an appt sooner rather than later 

Sophie- Let us know how yuo get on.

Ilovepiano- Malta... nice 

I've been sick at work today (again) I was on Friday too :cry: I just want answers


----------



## chicky160

Ooh Malta you lucky bugger and no never been but we were just looking at it for hols nxt yr depending on how we are getting on ttc wise x

Tink I agree with the change of doc Hun I hope you get some answers xx


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Ooh Malta you lucky bugger and no never been but we were just looking at it for hols nxt yr depending on how we are getting on ttc wise x
> 
> Tink I agree with the change of doc Hun I hope you get some answers xx

Oh so i hope you won't need to come :) (you're always welcome but a little chick is much better than a holiday, no?)


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies,

Exilius, I get my CBFM sticks from Amazon, I agree with Tink boots' are quire expensive.

I am still very depressed and gradually losing hope. Had another breakdown when i got my AF on Sunday but that was to be expected with hubby's super low SC. I will continue with CBFM and TTC (just in case you never know, miracles do happen) but unless his SC increases (which is going to take at least 3 months) BFP does not seem to be possible. hubby has been off beer for 1 week! fingers crossed. to be honest I cant believe the NHS is writing me off at 36!


----------



## garfie

Aw Briss - What do we have if we don't have hope, don't give up yet prove the NHS wrong! :hugs: well done to hubby being alcohol free for a week he obviously loves you lots if he's willing to try hun :flower:

Exilius - I get my sticks off ebay (no way would I buy them from Boots - not the amount I use :haha:)

Chicky - Malta is out of the question next year as piano said you will have a little chicky by then :happydance:

Tink - Sick as in nausea? or a different type, cysts can make you sick hun - deff glad you are changing docs what about and this is a bit naughty,:haha: go up to the ER and complain you have stomach pains don't tell them you think you may be pregnant when they ask just say yes its possible and if you go to the ER surely then they will test you with an ultrasound? - hope you get some answers soon.:hugs:

Sophie - Any news yet hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

How are we all this morning?

Chicky - Good luck to you and hubby today - will be thinking of you remember keep them little men warm between your boobies for the journey:winkwink:

AFM - I'm on CD20 1 day later than last month who knows I may get to POAS after all:happydance: but for now I am happy to know that my body is trying to get back to normal so feeling quite positive at the moment.:thumbup:

Any news or updates ladies this thread has gone very quiet :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol Garfie I'm not a very good fibber :haha: Sick as in nausea, I've been sick a few times too. my boobs hurt and my stomach is bloated.

Managed to get drs appt for 5.50 tonight.. x


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance:let us all know how it goes - got my fingers, toes, eyes crossed for you (look quite funny trying to do my Avon :haha:) 

Aw hun after what you have been through you deserve some good news! - Is this your new doc or the old one finally seeing sense:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

It worked! It worked! Not much o a sample but hopefully enough to get some results from! Mind you I did have to endure the drive of death to the hospital I did tell hubby it's more important that we arrive alive too not just the spermies :haha: 

Tink hope your new doc will be a lot more helpful :hugs:

Thanks garfie Hun :hugs: 
Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Well done Chicky :hugs: and Garfie hope you get to POAS this month!

I have to wait 4 to 6 weeks and then go back!!!!!!!!!! :cry: :cry: basically if they're negative I'm probably not pregnant:cry: wheresmy stupid period then? My next one is due Friday! X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Well done for sample Chicky.

Sucks that you have to go back Tink, what reasoning did they give? x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

That their tests are as accurate as home tests (and it was negative) and its not uncommon for AF to be this late. I am so angry and upset I don't know what to do with myself! X


----------



## Meado

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me posting as I don't want to impose. :shy:

Sorry you are having a hard time Tinkerbellsie (can I call you Tink?) - it's awful being in limbo not knowing. I had a similar experience a few months ago - lots of negatives and no AF and there appeared to be no explanation at the time.

Good luck with the test Chink - when will you get the results?

I've just had blood tests (back to discuss the results on Tuesday) and have been referred for a scan to check all is ok after some shocking AF pains this month and because I have a PCOS history (although I have never been confident I've really got it).

I've just started using my CBFM and with a 32 day cycle I am confused to have got a high on CD7 ?! Last month cheapie OPKs showed a surge at CD19. It could just be the first month of getting used to me. Any thoughts very welcome. :headspin:


----------



## chicky160

Hey meado! :thumbup: of course we don't mind here's no such thing as imposing here lady! :happydance: so cd 7high is normal for some on the cbfm it will take a couple of cycles to get to know you if your temping too I wouldn't worry about it too much Hun so long as you get peaks that's all that matters for now (ooh sometimes you don't get those first cycle either!) another good reason to temp hey :winkwink: I hope you get some answers with your bloods, il be doing 2nd lot this cycle. Had decided to take a break but I keep telling myself to keep going all in the name of science right?! 

P.s when you get a peak which hopefully you will stop feeding it sticks it's already pre programmed 

P.p.s chink? Hahahaha I nearly peed myself :haha: 

Oh tink I'm praying there's a sneaky bean hiding in there, I think we all are :hugs:
Love to all chicky xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Meado of course you can post hun :hugs: you can call me Tink 

Cbfm often gives lots and lots of highs the first month and you may not get a peak. I would use opks to double check. Wishing you lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I have to admit I lol'ed at Chink too..but wasn't sure whether to say :haha:

Thanks love. I hope so too. I'm considering paying for private fertility tests I am so damn desperate. I feel so so so I'll :cry:


----------



## Meado

Opps sorry for the Chicky / Chink error. Ha ha ha. :dohh: 

Thanks for being so welcoming and for the advice on the CBFM - I've got OPKs at the ready too so will see how it goes.

FX for you Tink.

:hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Haha don't worry hun it cracked me up :haha: x


----------



## sophie121

know how you feel tink im 2 months late x


----------



## exilius

Meado - I'm on my 3rd or 4th month now, i get high from stick 1.

Tink - know how it feels with Drs not wanting to do anything. The standard is 1 year of unprotected bd with no results and you go see a Dr. My Dr has decided that this guideline and medical best practice doesn't apply to him, so he won't even do hormone tests, even though my longest lp has only been 10! So ordered a home fertility test that is basically a sa with no morphology check, plus fsh tests. If either of us fail one if them, new Dr it is!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Private "well-being" scan booked for Sunday... x


----------



## ilovepiano

Tink, i hope you get a result soon one way or the other. i just vented out on another thread. i know it's early but i'm feeling too normal. just very angry and upset (PMS?) in fact thinking it might be pms i've restarted taking evening primrose oil vitamins as it helps the mood. Gosh.... Geez!!!! I hate the TWW!! - this is my mantra for this month lol!


----------



## ilovepiano

tinkerbellsie said:


> Private "well-being" scan booked for Sunday... x

Good luck Tink!!!


Now i'm off to sleep. bye byes! :flower:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies, SO much happening and good to finally sit down and see how you all are :)
DH and I decided to ntnp while on holiday and things just worked out that we did not try ONCE in fertile period... not ONE SINGLE TIME!!! We shared a room with friends in Philly and in DC on our vacay so no space. I'm cranky as hell from lack of BD let me tell you!! (I know, unlike me to say that! ha ha ha!)

So I just wait for AF and try again next cycle. Meanwhile best friend and colleague announces today so I will be surrounded by baby talk and pregnancy talk as soon as I get back until March.

Having a great holiday but so tired and miss being with DH on my own, doing this with friends is lovely but also hard...

Love to you all,
hopeful


----------



## Mrs.B.

tinkerbellsie said:


> Private "well-being" scan booked for Sunday... x

Aww glad you've taken things into your own hands. Will they check lots of things if they don't find your pregnant? X


----------



## ilovepiano

Why am i suddenly singing Baa Baa Black sheep???!!


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies :hugs:

Tink I'm so glad you'll be getting checked out properly :hugs:

Piano why are you singing that? :haha:

Hopeful good to hear from you hun hope you had a fab time :hugs:

Garfie :tease: hehe

Afm one more sleep and hub is freaking out! He will be absolutely devastated if his sa comes back bad, it's awful I know I've said it before but I've tried convincing him that I wouldn't be disappointed as at this point it will at least give us some answers and wether we want to hear bad news or not I hope it'll mean things can move along for us. He's trying to stay calm but at this point is convinced I'm going to leave. Men and their insecurities hey :shrug: of course I'm be the dutiful wife and telling him he couldn't be that lucky! I married for life and my whole mission is to make his life a misery until death do us part :haha: he cheered up :thumbup: have a wonderful day everyone! 

Love chicky xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Lol Chicky that's quite a mission making someone's life a misery :haha: good one!!!
as for me singing baa baa black sheep, i don't know. i think i'm going bonkers in the TWW. I'm so sleepy today that i'm not thinking straight!!


----------



## chicky160

Oh well if your going to go bonkers may as well do it in style hey and at least we understand :winkwink: x


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Oh well if your going to go bonkers may as well do it in style hey and at least we understand :winkwink: x

Lol :blush: :haha::haha:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Mrs B- yes they'll be checking ovaries and uterus and looking for things- its like a fertility check xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

tinkerbellsie said:


> Mrs B- yes they'll be checking ovaries and uterus and looking for things- its like a fertility check xx

That's good :) you should get some answers either way then


----------



## tay_913

So I took a break from CBFM because I was getting all sorts of testing done, however I think I will pick it back up again after my next AF which is due August 24th. I need to have an HSG test done but my insurance doesn't cover it and they want the payment in full up front and the test is around $1000.00 so that won't be happening anytime soon. 

My friend is pregnant and I was hoping to be pregnant with her, but she's due in January so I don't think that's going to happen either:(


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: tay. I know how you feel. your friends/family members get pregnant leaving you feeling out :( I've felt that too....


----------



## Meado

I know how you feel too, there are 4 people at work who are pregnant. One of which fell pregnant the first month of ttc. I'm happy for her but it makes it harder for me.


----------



## chicky160

Ok results of sa are in but I'm totally baffled! I really don't get it. Lol. So there's a number with a % next to it but also a number next to it with a >= before it In brackets and I'm not sure which or how to read it so if anyone has any ideas muchly appreciated 

Total count 49 10^6ml (>= 14.0) :shrug: 

Motility 67% (>=31) :shrug: I have no idea x


----------



## tay_913

chicky160 said:


> Ok results of sa are in but I'm totally baffled! I really don't get it. Lol. So there's a number with a % next to it but also a number next to it with a >= before it In brackets and I'm not sure which or how to read it so if anyone has any ideas muchly appreciated
> 
> Total count 49 10^6ml (>= 14.0) :shrug:
> 
> Motility 67% (>=31) :shrug: I have no idea x

Total count is 49 million and the motility looks like it's at a great percentage...that's just an educated guess though I wouldn't count on it. Did the dr say all looks normal?


----------



## chicky160

Thank you tay that's what I was hoping to hear I just couldn't be sure I was reading it right and no they didn't say anything just gave hubby his results in an envelope at reception and he was on his way! X


----------



## exilius

I would have thought the number in brackets is their cut off for a healthy result.


----------



## chicky160

I hope so exil :hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh Chicky they're looking good. :) anything greater than 20mil is supposed to be average above.. And motility looks good too :happydance: is hubby relieved? What's next for you??

Afm boobs are so sore they feel like they are gonna fall off. I also know what you mean about pregnancy being all around and people beating you to it! :hugs: and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## exilius

With the "everyone else" thing, I'll just share my current experience. I work in a male dominated company with about 20 women. 18 of those are pregnant (most visibly so). Then there's me and a 55 year old whose daughter is pregnant. :'(

Af is here again. Looks like the soy didn't make a huge difference, but it did make a bit, so I might try a stronger dose this time, and low dose aspirin


----------



## Briss

Chicky, 49 10^6ml means 49 millions which is fantastic! this is good news for your hubby!


----------



## chicky160

Thank you Briss :hugs: he's delighted! X


----------



## ilovepiano

8dpo, bb's pinching and really huge!! never had this before in my life. what do you think?? how i wish i could test now!!


----------



## Briss

I was so inspired by "inconceivable" that I bought Julia's second book "Fertile female" and was so disappointed, no practical advice whatsoever. she recommends taking notes of your dreams and then interpret them. Apparently this should help to deal with some unresolved issues that might be holding you back from conceiving. Ok I had a dream last night that I was giving birth all by myself at home and gave birth to a baby girl and then I was holding her for the rest of the dream... I mean how hard it is to interpret this dream? seems pretty obvious to me and not very helpful.


----------



## kmr1763

Ladies, I hate to encroach on your thread, but I was hoping I could beg your input.... I used cbfm months ago before I started charting and realized I was completely anovulatory.. Now I'm a couple cycles past clomid, and I think the clomid may have kick started me... Anyway I'm on cd 10, and I pulled out my cbfm but can't put a stick in til tomorrow as it only let me reset it to cd 5. But I poas out of curiosity. Can anyone tell me what they think the monitor would read it as??? Thanks in advance! Oh, there is an opk done with fmu... It's pos, but I have pcos so not sure about it...

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/253F655E-6EA8-4E0C-94E6-88F0F7C18D9C-277-000000EB9C80DDAA.jpg


----------



## kmr1763

And here is one I did the other day compared with this morning's... The other one was not fmu, though.

https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh126/kmr1763/51A1E000-069D-4B8A-A5DB-78C1FA9CC688-277-000000F905B13DF1.jpg


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hello. I'd say probably high. They advise not to use opks or the monitor until 5 days after your last tablet because of false readings.. Mind you at that point I imagine it would read high.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaah I misread! And didn't see your pic! That looks like my peak did.. You may still get it tomorrow. If your cycles have changed it may be worth completely resetting your monitor next cycle (tho hopefully this will be your last! :dust:


----------



## kmr1763

Thanks so much! I would have done a hard reset this cycle, but I had no intention of pulling it out! Now curiosity has gotten the best of me!!! Can't wait to put a test in the monitor tomorrow, although I'm worried it will tell me low bc it'll think I'm cd 5 and I'll really be cd 11 :( but thanks again!


----------



## alin3boys

the ov stick looks positive,did you set your moniter to cd 5 even though you was cd 10,i normally get a peak on same day as a positive opk,and i ov on my 2nd peak


----------



## kmr1763

This am I was able to put the stick in the monitor. Did a new one and looks the same as yesterday, but it said low. :( very sad!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh that's odd :( keep trying hun! Xx


----------



## garfie

Good luck Tink for today :flower: will be interesting to see what they say:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Well... I'm not pregnant :( I have a 4cm cyst on left ovary, pcos (to be confirmed with bloods) and fibroid tissue in uterus. The thing that annoys me most is my scans in 2007/2008 showed same sort of things and yet noone has thought to check and made me wait the full amount of time. I couldve had treatment by now! Tbf to my new doctors they don't have my notes yet.. But grr. Esp as my last surgery said my bloods were in normal limits but didn't give me figures so don't believe them! :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry for your news Tink, will they start to treat you right away? I have PCOS, My hormones weren't to bad but my overies covered in cysts, they gave me Clomid as soon as I'd had my docs appointment after my scan as with that many cysts and the state of my cycle they were confident I didn't ovulate. Good luck xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Arrrrgh Tink!! i hope the treatment works wonders, pity you were made to lose all this time. why didn't doctors speak up! are they crazy?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Mrs B I have no idea. I need to take the results to my gp and hope they take them seriously :( how long were you trying for before they helped if you don't mind me asking? Can't believe they've just been blaming depo without checking! :cry: xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

tinkerbellsie said:


> Mrs B I have no idea. I need to take the results to my gp and hope they take them seriously :( how long were you trying for before they helped if you don't mind me asking? Can't believe they've just been blaming depo without checking! :cry: xxx

They wouldn't even talk to me about it until after 1 year, but once we hit the 1 year mark in Nov, we got the scans done mid Dec and wes given clomid within the week at my doctors when I went in to discuss the scans xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Well it has been over a year so hopefully they'll just pull their fingers out! Def getting rid of cbfm now. Thanks hun xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

tinkerbellsie said:


> Well it has been over a year so hopefully they'll just pull their fingers out! Def getting rid of cbfm now. Thanks hun xxx

Yeah I would, mine didnt work for me :( even with the Clomid I didnt see a peak! I will be keeping an eye out on how you get on x


----------



## ilovepiano

tinkerbellsie said:


> Well it has been over a year so hopefully they'll just pull their fingers out! Def getting rid of cbfm now. Thanks hun xxx

Tink, why get rid of it? can't you keep it for when things turn up ok?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

ilovepiano said:


> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> Well it has been over a year so hopefully they'll just pull their fingers out! Def getting rid of cbfm now. Thanks hun xxx
> 
> Tink, why get rid of it? can't you keep it for when things turn up ok?Click to expand...

I've had 1 peak in six cycles and constant highs. It sort of makes sense that I prob have pcos as lh levels are whacky so means that the monitor doesn't really work for me.. X


----------



## ilovepiano

tinkerbellsie said:


> I've had 1 peak in six cycles and constant highs. It sort of makes sense that I prob have pcos as lh levels are whacky so means that the monitor doesn't really work for me.. X

Oh! not even if the problem is under treatment? sorry i'm asking cause i don't really have info about PCOS. Gosh, why are we women so complicated?!


----------



## Mrs.B.

ilovepiano said:


> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> I've had 1 peak in six cycles and constant highs. It sort of makes sense that I prob have pcos as lh levels are whacky so means that the monitor doesn't really work for me.. X
> 
> Oh! not even if the problem is under treatment? sorry i'm asking cause i don't really have info about PCOS. Gosh, why are we women so complicated?!Click to expand...

I didnt get a peak on my treatment, even on the cycle I conceived, so I obviously ovulated x


----------



## ilovepiano

Mrs.B. said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbellsie said:
> 
> 
> I've had 1 peak in six cycles and constant highs. It sort of makes sense that I prob have pcos as lh levels are whacky so means that the monitor doesn't really work for me.. X
> 
> Oh! not even if the problem is under treatment? sorry i'm asking cause i don't really have info about PCOS. Gosh, why are we women so complicated?!Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt get a peak on my treatment, even on the cycle I conceived, so I obviously ovulated xClick to expand...

Oh that's why, what a pity, it's a good instrument, at least i found it helpful but the circumstances are different. Good luck to you for the treatments! hopefully there'll be a lot of help and other things to assist in conceiving. Don't leave the thread though pls!


----------



## garfie

Aw Tink - so sorry hun all this time the not knowing:wacko: I am glad you have some answers at last! let's hope they get their act together pretty quick and you have your forever baby soon:flower:

So do you know what treatment they will give you or what your next move is?

Sorry I also don't know a lot about PCOS at least now your doc will have to take you seriously.

So when do you go to Spain? where abouts are you going?:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Garfie. All I know is I got to get doctor to do bloods. After that I have no idea. I know very little about pcos. :hugs:

We're off next Tues and we're going to stay with a friend near Almeria! Can't wait! Xx


----------



## chicky160

tink have a wonderful holiday hun. im so glad you know whats happening in there, its obviously not the outcome we would like but you must feel glad now you know whats happening in there! stupid bloody doctors, the holiday will at least give you some time to collect your thoughts and work out exactly what you want to say. :hugs:

afm cd 13 and still lows, i forgot how frustrating this bloomin monitor is! looks like another long cycle, i just want it over so i can get cracking on having bloods done and seeing the doc to discuss what happens next, if she tells me everyhting is fine, go away and come back in six months if still not preg i will have a serious meltdown! well.........that or il be leaving that doctors office and someone will need stitches!!!!! it wont be me btw! :winkwink:


----------



## ilovepiano

Lol Chicky!! you're scary! (joking) but i understand your frustration. can't you get a second opinion?


----------



## chicky160

god i want to get a first opinion first! lol doctors are so reluctant to commit to helping. and i know i havent got the longest cycles in the world theres lots of ladies with a lot worse but they just seem to take forever dont they :shrug: and im not really just being an arse because im too hot! according to my dh ive had a face like a smacked arse all day :haha: x


----------



## ilovepiano

Lol!!!!! if they don't give you their first opinion, go to someone else!! why is it so difficult for doctors to understand our "urgency?"


----------



## Meado

tinkerbellsie said:


> Thanks Garfie. All I know is I got to get doctor to do bloods. After that I have no idea. I know very little about pcos. :hugs:
> 
> We're off next Tues and we're going to stay with a friend near Almeria! Can't wait! Xx

Tink, I'm so sorry you did not get the news you were hoping for. :hugs: I was told looong ago that I probably have pcos but I was never really sure and it was never really an issue back then. Now we're ttc the subject has come up again and I had blood tests last week and get the results on Tuesday afternoon. I'll happily share info if it might help. 

Meado x


----------



## exilius

Bugger. I've always had long cycles with heavy periods. They settled down a little after going on thyroxine but this month the witch is back with a vengeance. Even the pain killers they've always given me aren't touching it. Can barely concentrate on my work :'(


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Bugger. I've always had long cycles with heavy periods. They settled down a little after going on thyroxine but this month the witch is back with a vengeance. Even the pain killers they've always given me aren't touching it. Can barely concentrate on my work :'(

Ouch!!!! can't you leave from work on sick leave? when i'm like that all i can think of is - curling in bed and snooze!


----------



## chicky160

Ooh exil I'm sorry the witch is being awful to you, hope you feel better soon :hugs: x

Cd14 got a high although my monitor thinks its cd 11. X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww sorry Exil :hugs:

Chicky hope you get a shorter cycle.

Hubby has a SA on Thursday- hopefully will get results before we fly Tuesday. We are having it done privately. I figured the amount we've spent on trying to get pregnant it may help. Lol. I have docs booked day we get back from hols and my friend is borrowing cbfm and I am back on the agnus Castus.

As some of us aren't using the cbfm ATM don't know if worth starting another thread too...but what to call it... Something to do with being insane :haha:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Kmr is "skinny pcos" pcos without being overweight??? Xx


----------



## chicky160

tink! dont even think about it! it would technically be cheating on us :haha: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Obviously you'd come with me :p and we'd still check in here, of course :haha: just worried I won't be in the right place if to using cbfm xx


----------



## garfie

Oi where are you two buggering off to?:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

Most the posts here don't mention cbfm. plus you still have the knowledge and experienceto be able to answer any cbfm questions. You're not allowed to leave.

I'm going to the Dr today. I was up half the night in pain. A quick look at Dr Google showed that an 8 day period is unusual anyway. Long painful periods at regular intervals is apparently a sign of endo.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ah thanks Exil :)

Good luck hun. That was another problem I suggested years ago! But don't think that is what is causing me probs :) xx


----------



## garfie

Exil- aw I hope not hun Endo is not nice I have it!:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Don't worry garfie we aren't going anywhere! Are we tink! :haha: and besides I haven't used it for ages and I didn't go anywhere! I know im using it now but thats to have bloods done im not even ttc! :haha: You stay right where you need to be with us ladies who love you :hugs: x

Oh god..... I'm not ttc..... Saying it out loud in my head makes me sad :nope: 

Exil I hope it's not endo. I've wondered the same thing at times my af is awful too and so painful. I did mention it to the doc once. She got me to strip off, looked up my hooha and said she couldn't see anything! (no shit!) Except for my exceptionally wide cervix, whatever that means :shrug: (I hope it doesn't mean bucket) :winkwink:


----------



## exilius

So, funny story. I got a wheat bag to help with the pain this morning. put it the microwave at work, check it after 30 seconds to discover its smoking big time. now I have no heat based relief, and my whole work knows of my firey shame.


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Most the posts here don't mention cbfm. plus you still have the knowledge and experienceto be able to answer any cbfm questions. You're not allowed to leave.
> 
> I'm going to the Dr today. I was up half the night in pain. A quick look at Dr Google showed that an 8 day period is unusual anyway. Long painful periods at regular intervals is apparently a sign of endo.

That's not true!! i have had an 8 day period for ages!! that's how i was, now its somewhat changing and becoming a 4/5/6 day period. it can be just your normal thingy. About the pain, you might as well check it out. when my period was becoming unbearable, my doc found a polypse, that fortunately fell away on its own. Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> So, funny story. I got a wheat bag to help with the pain this morning. put it the microwave at work, check it after 30 seconds to discover its smoking big time. now I have no heat based relief, and my whole work knows of my firey shame.

Oh gosh!! the setting of the microwave must have been too high!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ok I'm staying :hugs: :hugs: I'm gonna miss peeing on things tho! :haha:

Exil- did you put a cup of water in with it? Mine did that when I forgot :haha: xx


----------



## ilovepiano

tink just make sure you pee in the loo lol! :) :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

:haha:


----------



## garfie

Aw I'm so glad you ladies aren't going anywhere:happydance:

Chicky - the only way to check is to have a laproscopy (these days they grade it) due to it's severity etc and the chances of conceiving etc depending where it is situated. Back in my day:haha: they just told me I had it and would NEVER have children ooooh so I guess my two boys are my miracle babies, so don't give up hun:flower:

Exil - Ooops did you set off the fire alarm too - bless you I hope your witch is walking out of the door and she packs her bags for a long time:thumbup: 

Tink - Do OPK's (normal cheapies) not work either (just thinking abut your POAS addiction :winkwink:)

Piano - What stage are you in your cycle hun, was endo diagnosed for you too?:flower:

AFM - CD4 the witch is on her way out (I hope) and my CBFM is back on (hubby not to happy about that) but as I politely explained to him you said we had until just after Christmas to try and then we had to give up:cry: so what's a girl gotta do?:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Garfie, i'm at 11dpo today. No i wasn't diagnosed with Endo but i had a polypse that fell out on its own but made a couple of cycles quite painful.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie- I never got a true positive opk.. So probs not.

I have a pain in my lower back on left side..... Could itt be something to do with cyst? Its a dull ache and painful when I move? :( x


----------



## garfie

Aw Tink - Poor you - could be a water infection if you can't get to dr's I bought some over the counter powder from tesco for cystitis there own make just a £1.00:flower: make sure you drink plenty of fluids hun. When I had a cycst it didn't really give me any back pain at all:shrug:

Piano - 11DPO OMG I would so have been testing by now, when are you going to start testing.:winkwink:

Busy day for me catching up on housework - kiddies are at their nanas for a few days and hubby at work - so best get on :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm waiting for doctors to phone back as pain is all round the side too. I think I'm a wimp but really hurts xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Garfie i'll test tomorrow 1st thing in the morn. If i wake up at 4am like i did today to go to the loo that's when i'll do it!


----------



## garfie

When I had my cyst hun it felt like it radiated around me (kind of like the pain moved) depending what I was doing. I can't remember it being in my back but I remember thinking this feels like I am being stabbed and it felt so deep - remember though hun cysts don't have to be big to be painful and unfortunately they can soon grow:cry: 

I hope your doc gets back to you soon - as I said before hun a trip to the ER may be quicker (if it is a cyst and I don't want to worry you) sooner rather than later hun.:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Piano - :happydance: lets hope you wake at 4.00 am then :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

garfie, i hope i'll have had a good pee-saved for that lol!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh good luck Piano :dust:

Awww Garfie that sounds ghastly :hugs: 

I have doctors in 20 minutes, and hopefully all will be okay so I can be at work for our 2 and a half hour meeting.. zzzzz


----------



## garfie

Good luck Tink at the Docs :hugs: and good luck staying awake at the meeting:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

Tink, any news from the doctor's end? i hope it's good one!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yep... kidney infection! D'oh!!

I've also been bleeding though! Very weird.. I am back on the agnus castus though :haha:

Doctors are referring me for day 21 bloods when my cycle comes back (well, I have to work out half way between ovulation and period) but no idea how I am going to do that!! :haha: will have to be a guess.

Also, my previous blood results were normal with regards to most hormones (including testosterone), but my fsh was 5.7 and lh was 5.8and he said that looks like pcos?? aaaaahh I have no damn idea! :shrugg:


----------



## chicky160

Oh tink I thought that might be it from your pain I hope your feeling better soon Hun xxx


----------



## exilius

Tink: with my bloods the fsh was 3 and the lh was 4, bit here they basically ignore the ratio if both numbers are in the normal range, or if the gap is minimal.

In good news, if I fail to get pregnant in the next 3 months, and my periods are.still long, painful and heavy he'll give me a referral to a gyno. Although in about 4 months I'm changing Dr anyway.

good luck piano!


----------



## exilius

Tink: almost forgot. 21 day bloods is 7 days before your period is due if you don't know when you ovulate.


----------



## ilovepiano

Ouch Tink!!!!

People - 12dpo today- :bfn: :shrug: i really don't know what we did wrong. anyhow i had a gut feeling yesterday and it was true. we'll see if AF makes her odious appearance.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Exilius.

I'd like the docs to check it out anyway,given the evidence from the scans 

The problem with 7 days before next period is its not always the same length. I am now on CD51 and Af has just arrived and my God it is horrific! That back pain is related to it (as well) and its also worse in my front :-( still should be over by my holiday xx

There's still hope Piano :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Aw Tink - :hugs: soon be holiday time though :happydance:

Piano - You're not out yet PMA PMA PMA:winkwink:

AFM - I'm on CD 5 nothing to report - except today is hubby and my 2nd Wedding Anniversary:happydance: so maybe we will be busy later on:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

Uhmmm what's PMA Garfie??!


----------



## garfie

Positive Mental Attitude :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Or pinch my areola :haha: depends what kinda mood ur in x


----------



## garfie

:rofl: how about Pinch my Ass:haha: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Hahahaha excellent one. :haha:

I can think of so many but they are absolute filth! And not looking to get banned :haha: x


----------



## garfie

Deff separated at birth :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Not filthy but Pour Me Another has always been my motto :p


----------



## chicky160

Ahhh see why can't I do that? Think of something without it being rude!?!? :haha: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol it took me a while :haha:


----------



## exilius

Pimp my astra (again, took a while to think of a non filthy one)
How are you feeling Tink?


----------



## ilovepiano

garfie said:


> Positive Mental Attitude :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Garfie :rofl: :dohh: 

Chicky i am more in the "banging my head against the wall" mood ](*,)

Garfie and Chicky you're a funny couple of ppl! :haha: it took me a while to register what you were saying!!! :dohh:


----------



## chicky160

Oh don't worry piano I think your with the majority half the time we don't know what we are talking about either :winkwink: x


----------



## ilovepiano

:rofl: :haha: :haha:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi all, tried to read all I missed but I have missed SO much! I did see Chickie's SA came back fabulous! Yay!
Did I miss any bfp's?

AFM, obviously no hope this cycle as I mentioned before. We only bd'd on one high and then nothing for weeks!! (right over the fertile period) So I have sore bbs now and am expecting AF tomorrow or Saturday. Excited about a new cycle.

Philly, DC, NYC were all fun but tiring. Just found out my Dad has cancer (he's 51!) and it's not good. 1-5 years. My whole family is devastated. :( I feel like I just can't take another bout of bad news... what a year!


----------



## garfie

Aw hopeful - sorry to hear about your Dad hun but just cause they say that doesn't necessarily mean he only has that long, my mil was diagnosed with cancer at 51 given the same amount of time and she is nearly into her 7th year - so don't give up hope and just do what we do make every day special that you see them:flower:

You're not out yet hun - remember when I got my BFP we didn't have :sex: near O in fact it was 4 days before and I was mega p~~~~~ at hubby being mia, so maybe sore bbs is a good sign once is all it takes:happydance: fingers crossed for you:flower:

AFM - I had a good anniversary yesterday - hubby says he likes his 2 year old wife:haha: and somehow (don't know how) but we broke our memory foam matress:blush: 

CD 6 and monitor on HIGH (body still must be confused) usually starts LOW:shrug:

Love to you all have a nice day

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

hopeful, I am so very sorry about your dad but he is still young and there is hope. My aunt was diagnosed with ovarian cancer a few years ago. it was so bad we were told to prepare as she wont last long. She is still fighting and have a very fulfilling life. She refused to believe she has cancer and she carries on as if it's something else and somehow it works

Garfie, sounds like a great anniversary. Congratulations!

afm, CD 12 and still HIGH, we BD only once because with hubby's super low SC I think doing it every day is not helping. am trying preseed this cycle and hating it terribly but I just thought to give it a try, everything else failed why not


----------



## hopefulhoney

thanks Garfie and Briss, I think it's hard to see him struggling so when he's always been my hero :(

Hmm... maybe I am still in with a chance. We bd'd twice 4 days before my first peak was expected... I'll let you know. I feel exactly as I did last month though... and that was bfn.

Love to you all,
hopeful


----------



## chicky160

Hopeful I really hope the oncologists can get some good treatment going for your dad Hun, I'm so sorry to ear the news but you know how advanced medicine is. My mum shouldn't be here, and by some miracle she is, I'm not saying everyone is the Same but surround yourself with positivity and good things will happen :hugs: 

Briss good to hear from you and ur probably right about bd'ing and sc. from what I read every 2/3 days is probably best. So why are you not liking preseed!? I've never used it :hugs:

Garfie how the hell do you break a foam mattress! :haha: kinky buggers :hugs: xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopeful, sorry to hear about your dad, but sometimes people live more than expected.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hopeful- sorry to hear about your dad :hugs: Hope you have been lucky this cycle :dust:

Garfie- glad you had a nice anniversay and LOL'd at the broken matress! How?? Lol

Briss- sending you lots of :dust:

Piano- when will you test again?

Afm: feeling fed up! But only one more day at work! Hoping we get the SA results before we go away. They said 4 days and they'd be posted but they're now going to let us now by phone on Monday if we can have them... I hope so! X


----------



## ilovepiano

tinkerbellsie said:


> Piano- when will you test again?

Hi Tink! i am now spotting, so i'm waiting to see if it is AF in full force or not. It seems it's making its ugly appearance a day before it's supposed to. I was really tired y'day and i spotted a little bit, and it was there when i wiped this morn. we'll see if it's a full blown flow or not later. :shrug: nothing else i can do.


----------



## ilovepiano

AF is here, 1 day earlier than it was supposed to. so this month it's been a 26 day cycle as today (27th day) is the 1st day of the new cycle now.... Ughhhh!


----------



## garfie

Piano - Aw sorry the :witch: got you - hope she's not to evil:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

garfie said:


> Piano - Aw sorry the :witch: got you - hope she's not to evil:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I'm tired but at least the cramps are manageable. so the test at 12dpo was indeed right. Off to the next cycle, i hope this time it works. it'd be so good as next month it's my birthday. We'll see. in the meantime i'll try to convince DH to do the sperm count test, just to rule anything bad out. Tks Garfie. :)


----------



## Briss

Piano - so sorry about AF but let's hope next cycle you will get a BPF as a birthday present :)

Chicky, it's probably me but I find it so hard to put preseed in there, I guess my "entrance" is a bit narrow and the applicators that they provide together with preseed are so awkward they just cant get in there without causing far too much pain or may be I cant do it right, I do not know. but If I use my finger I obviously cant reach that far so most of it does not get to cervix. in any case since my hubby has only been off beer for 2.5 weeks I do not think his sperm count improved yet so I do not have much hope for this cycle. 

afm, got my PEAK and positive OPK today on CD13, there is a good chance I will have a longish cycle 27-29 days finally! 6th cycle post operation! and all thanks to EPO it does seem to delay my O.


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Briss, i guess i can't do anything else about it, but wait again... Huh!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi girls - still stalking you all and rooting for everyone :flow: so hoping for some more BFP's from this thread - each of you ladies deserves it!

Briss - I found the applicators awkward too - so just 'applied' it to DH and hoped it got to where it needed to go! I also didn't use a ton - too much and it was like neither of could feel anything!


----------



## chicky160

Piano sorry af got you hun onto next cycle with fresh optimism :hugs:

Briss big fat hooray for a normal cycle :happydance:

Thanks sweetpea we all agree! :winkwink:

Afm I have ha two days of 2nd line being visible and being high and today there was nothing just the estrogen line. Mind you I did get up to pee at 3am and kept it in a pot to test so think it probably wasn't strong enough. Also haven't had a temp rise yet so I'm ignoring those cross hairs. Have a lovely weekend everyone :hugs: x


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Chicky! can't wait for the flow to be over. it's too hot to be wearing a pad lol!


----------



## chicky160

ilovepiano said:


> Tks Chicky! can't wait for the flow to be over. it's too hot to be wearing a pad lol!

You wanna try the mooncup! I have really heavy af and shocking cramps but it definately helps with the pain especially at night and sometimes I forget I'm on my period! Takes a cycle to get used to getting it in right but once you do it's the best thing ever! X


----------



## Briss

I was supposed to ovulate yesterday but could not see any temp shift this morning. I wonder if I got it all wrong and we did not BD on the right day, hubby says he is done with his "husbandly duties" until the next cycle...


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks for the suggestion chicky but not really keen in inserting things there apart what must lol!

sorry about the chicly but i was typing from my ipod, the keys on touch screen couldn't be smaller!!!)


----------



## chicky160

Haha I understand and I wasn't either but you live an learn :winkwink: x


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies. 8th day of high. Do you think my monitor got confused because I'm technically 4days in front and it's missed my peak :shrug: x


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Morning ladies. 8th day of high. Do you think my monitor got confused because I'm technically 4days in front and it's missed my peak :shrug: x

Uhmm! 8 days of high? and you BD'd every day? is everything ok in the south area? :haha: 

i don't know really. maybe O is being delayed? have you been using the CBFM for long? this would be my second cycle.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Just looking at your chart Chicky I'd say probably cbfm is confused! I think that's why it wasn't working so well with me.. It expects you to peak on the same cd each time. Were you using it for bloods this month or just because? Xx


----------



## chicky160

Thanks tink that's what I thought too just needed another opinion! I did get two days of two lines but it stayed high. I probably should have reset it. Never mind :hugs:

Piano no we didn't bd every day but did manage once. I've web using it since January but had two cycles off and didn't reset plus I set it to cd5 (forgot to push the m button) when it was actually cd8or9. I'm using it because I need these bloods done and was supposed to do them in June but the first cycle I wasn't doing anything so had no idea where I was and the second I was in Wales for a week. :hugs: x


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh chicky! lol!

i simply confirm that we women are too complicated!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Can you guess for the bloods as they only check if you are ovulating in an appropriate window. If its not right they'll do scans/repeat bloods so may be better off guessin as you know you generally ovulate lol.

Afm my period seems to have only lasted 5 days! So well chuffed xx


----------



## garfie

Chicky - I reset mine hun as it thought I was on CD100:dohh: Can you not take out on FF that you have used a monitor and see whether it confirms O by your temp alone - as you know to have the bloods done you need to be 7DPO (progesterone) is that the test you are having? - Complicated? who us?:haha:

Tink - :happydance: for having a short AF - so what stage are you at do you have to go for more scans, tests etc:flower:

Briss - Don't worry about your timing (remember the time I got pg 4 days before O) as long as you O soon you should be covered hun:flower:

Piano - Where are you in your cycle hun:flower:

Hi to all the other ladies, the thread is very quiet today.

AFM - CD10 - nothing to report:cry: Monitor still HIGH


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Garfie, i'm on Cd4, i think flow is nearly off and i'm looking forward to some ehmm.... steamy nights  Maybe the books i'm reading are doing their damage to my pure mind ... lol!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi Garfie

I spoke to soon... CD6 and light flow..

I have a 21 day blood test booked for Monday 10th September. It will be on CD20 as my cycles have been around 23 days mostly so that may even be too late as far as 7dpo goes, but tracking O doesn't seem to be going that well for me anyway so we'll just have to see I guess.. I think we will talk about scans etc when those results are back which is fine as the private sonographer suggested waiting 3 months :o

Hubby's SA should be back before we fly tomorrow eve (fingers crossed) They said they'd try and let us know today, so I might make him phone at like 3pm and see... I am so scared!!

CD10 and no news isn't too bad hun.. what day do you normally Peak?

Lol at the books corrupting you Piano! :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

tinkerbellsie said:


> Lol at the books corrupting you Piano! :haha:

at least that made you laugh! :) i'm afraid all my other books will just seem too boring after the 4 i've just read... geez!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

What are you reading?  x


----------



## chicky160

Well I think il book for bloods next Friday if I can and change it if need be and yep just progesterone again, oh and rubella to check immunity. 

Garfie cd10 an still high could be a good thing hun maybe you'll have a longer cycle this time! Have you been checking the lines on te sticks? X

Tink you spoke too soon :( I hope hubby's results come back good for you, in sayin that I wanted dh's to come back bad as an explanation and it would have moved things forward a bit quicker :shrug:

Piano, do those books have anything to do with Christian grey? :winkwink:


----------



## ilovepiano

tinkerbellsie said:


> What are you reading?  x

I have read the 50 shades trilogy, and now i've just finished another book called "bared to you" by silvia day, it's on the same lines as 50 shades...

the next book of the trilogy will be out in October. at least something to look forward to lol!:winkwink:


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Piano, do those books have anything to do with Christian grey? :winkwink:

Ooops....! (goes to hide with a grin lol)

and i found another "interesting" trilogy Chicky... read my post above :winkwink:


----------



## chicky160

Ooh yes I have it in my kindle all ready but haven't gotten to read it yet hubby keeps hogging it to read stupid Karl pilkongton books lol. 
I loved those books! Must admit thou the only bit that didn't do it for me was te butt plugs lol. X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh might have to download Bared for You. I've done 50 Shades lol. Xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Chicky i agree with you about the butt plugs, 

Tink don't read it in a waiting room to a doc's appt, or he might find that your blood pressure is over the limit lol! :)

i enjoyed reading them all.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Didn't get results today :( will try again tomorrow. They weren't answering the phone..

I am feeling really fed up and down in the dumps :-( not sure why I'm dreading going back to work already when we fly out tomorrow :-(

Lol Piano! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

tinkerbellsie said:


> Didn't get results today :( will try again tomorrow. *They weren't answering the phone..*
> I am feeling really fed up and down in the dumps :-( not sure why I'm dreading going back to work already when we fly out tomorrow :-(
> 
> Lol Piano! :)

Is that because its bank holiday? x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Mrs B I think so but said Monday :( xxx


----------



## chicky160

Oh tink that sucks! I really hope you can get results tomorrow! Just so you know jay called the doc for his and they told him they don't do results until after 2 and to call back! He did, and got told they don't give them over the phone he would have to go in and collect the print off. I hope you guys get the results and your receptionists are a bit more on the ball ours are useless. :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

Tink i hope you get those results first thing in the morn! so that they're off your mind soon enough! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

CRAP!!!
I forgot to reset CBFM this morning (which got me around 2pm yesterday)
Should I reset tomorrow... have I messed it all up now?
AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## ilovepiano

hopefulhoney said:


> CRAP!!!
> I forgot to reset CBFM this morning (which got me around 2pm yesterday)
> Should I reset tomorrow... have I messed it all up now?
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

You can set it up to CD5 so no worry! :) just continue pressing the M button till you see the Cd you're in. it won't set beyond Cd5 though.


----------



## chicky160

Hopeful what piano said :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hopeful don't panic!!! Just set it to cd2 as girls above said! 

Thanks ladies. Will obviously let you know :hugs:


----------



## exilius

So I missed a couple of days and forgot who said what, so to all the relevant ladies:

*5 highs in a row is nothing to worry about, I get about 9-12

* Tink, I just finished a 9 day af

* H2b is currently abstaining for our home sa kit. It seems to be killing him and its only been 1 day so far.

* I seem to be the only woman I know with no interest in the grey books. I'm not sure what the fuss is over a badly written book that describes an abusive relationship. :s (and no, its not about a bdsm relationship, trust me ;) )


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol Exilius I've been saying its badly written (not on here though) lol. The storyline was quite good (though the characters annoyed me :)) I did make myself read all three though!

My af has mostly been 10 days plus but would rather have 5 or 6 esp as I want to spend next few days in a bikini and its not heavy enough for tampon etc... I find mooncup less effective when its light xx


----------



## exilius

Tink, if that's the case there's some much better stuff out there ;) I may have seemed harsh, I think it's great that women are finding a type of porn they like, I just wish it was something a bit better/more healthy, and that the witch hunt on male porn would stop.

Oh and that the silly women I work with would stop pretending it's a great novel and acknowledge that they just want to get their rocks off (and please keep that stuff to private locations!)
I may have a bit of a bitter taste about it due to the attitudes of those around me :p


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius so do you think such books are porn? I know it's rather explicit but the storyline is good as well. however... we all have opinions, and that's good! :)


----------



## exilius

I believe erotic literature is a form of pornography. I am in no way against it (literotica.com is one of my most visited sites). My view is to treat all mediums the same, whether it be text or video or games. My main issue is with people who think porn is bad/cheating and then the use novels such as these as fantasy fuel (which is what men use traditional porn for).


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I don't get why people think porn is cheating...... lol.. xx


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Chicky - HAPPPY BIRTHDAY HUN :cake: have fun, do you have anything special planned?:flower:

I'm just on the second book of Grey Trilogy - I agree it is quite poorly written but well it's keeping me amused when I'm allowed to read it:winkwink: everytime I seem to pick it up he hollers:haha: Butt plugs OMG I've not got to that part yet:wacko:

Tink - :happydance: is it today you go away? - have a fabby holiday hun I hope you get your results back before you go:happydance: and fwiw I don't think porn is cheating in fact I think it can enhance a couples love life. Now if he watches it on his own I'm not happy:haha:

Hopeful - Did you sort the monitor out - mine is still on HIGH, fingers crossed for you this month hun:happydance:

Exil - How long does hubby have to abstain for - for his SA?:flower:

Piano - How are you today hun:flower:

AFM - I got the strange disch last night (I haven't seen it for months:happydance:) but monitor is CD11 and still on HIGH:cry: maybe I won't get a PEAK this month as I had to reset it:shrug:

Love to all the other ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooooohhh How did I miss this???? Chicky! Happy birthday my lovely!! Have a fantastic day! Are you up to much?

Garfie cover all bases honey! If you think you are ovulating get on the :sex: :haha: I think CBFM can be very tempermental! LOL It's a bit pants that if you have an odd cycle it's probably best to reset it cos then it takes a whole cycle getting to know you anyway!

It is today we go on holiday yes!  Thanks hun :hugs: I am running out of things to do before I go! :haha:

We can go and collect the results in an hour and 40 mins! I now don't want them!!! Well, I do, but I am worried lol. I will of course update as soon as I have read them, understood them and have two seconds (probably in the car on way back :haha:) xx


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> I believe erotic literature is a form of pornography. I am in no way against it (literotica.com is one of my most visited sites). My view is to treat all mediums the same, whether it be text or video or games. My main issue is with people who think porn is bad/cheating and then the use novels such as these as fantasy fuel (which is what men use traditional porn for).

I never thought about it that way!! however i am still against porn, as the person seeing the movie/vid is seeing another woman/man. However in books everything is inyour mind, it's up to you to try and imagine the characters according to the descriptions provided, and you're not really seeing the persons doing those things like in movies. Maybe that's my way of distinguishing things, you gave me food for thought!


----------



## ilovepiano

Garfie, i'm ok, cd 5 at the moment. tomorrow i'll start using the CBFM again if it asks for tests - i hope i don't forget! lol!


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies thank you for the birthday wishes just been for a lovely brekkie then off to Cadbury world with hubby mum da and 5 brothers to eat lots of chocolate!!! 

Garfie- oops, sorry if I ruined that bit :haha:

Exil- if it wasn't so shitly written it probably wouldn't be so easily readable. I know plenty of women who have found it quite liberating and it has improved their sex life no end! I for one should be entitled to shares in Ann summers from all the money I've spent! :haha: not that we can actually use any of it at the mo :dohh: 

Tink- I really hope you get the results you want Hun look forward to earin and have a fantastic holiday sweet pea x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Got the results back..I'll put his results first then cut off point in brackets) Volume was ok at 2 (>2), concentration 48 (>20), total count 96 mil (>40 mil), motility 60% (>50%) normal forms (morphology) 3% (>15%) mean normal sperm conc 0.864 (>1.5) so all ok or very good until morphology.. And male fertility potential is rated at suboptimal (-1) so just below OK. 

So... What now?? Apparently some people father children with 0% morphology and others with greater than 15% can't :shrug: Any input greatly appreciated  xx


----------



## exilius

Garfie - its meant to be between 3 and 10 days, we've agreed till Friday. Unfortunately we're both very sexual and sensual, so we're having to take extra precautions (no seeing each other naked etc).

Piano - I don't see it as a bad thing, they're not looking at the person and wanting them, they're looking at the positions, acts and situations and imagining themselves doing it to you. Most men can't build a picture in their head from words like a woman can.

Garfie - agreed that porn (and toys, and role play, and masturbating together) can enhance things, and not just in the bedroom. Neither H2b nor I could be in a relationship without these things.

Chicky - happy birthday!


----------



## ilovepiano

Well i certainly don't like the idea of my husband looking at a naked woman....
however, that's just me. 

Tink, i have no idea about what the results mean, so i cannot give much help on the subject! sorry!


----------



## Briss

Chicky - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

ladies it's really hot in here! I would also feel very sexual and sensual if I was not stuck in the office in this ungodly hour doing some corporate crap... oh well, had time to order 50 shades off Amazon, so will join your discussion soon hopefully

Tink, to me your results look great. there is a lot of criteria for morphology and it's all very confusing

afm, am in 2WW but do not have much hope for obvious reasons so am not obsessing symptom spotting. ovulated on CD14!!! so pleased with this, expecting 27-29 day cycle. hubby's off beer for 3 weeks officially and determined to last one more week but then he said he is going to the pub :(


----------



## chicky160

Thanks Briss. So delighted you ov'd at a normal time! Yay for longer cycles :happydance:

Exil don't leave it too long our clinic told us 2-5 apparently after 5days of abstinence sperm are mostly dead :shrug: 

Tink I suppose when you think of the actual count then 3% isn't that bad. But definately room for improvement. I've been freaking out about morph results too so am looking forward to seeing what the dr has to say :hugs:

Bloods booked for Friday! :happydance: x


----------



## exilius

Chicky - Sat night was his last one, so would tonight (wednesday) be ok? It'd be a few hours under the 3 days


----------



## exilius

And by Sat I mean sun


----------



## ilovepiano

Sorry Chicky, i meant to send you birthday wishes too, but my hands never got to it lol!

Briss, yes buy them and have a good read :)

Good Morning ladies, Cd6 1st day of the CBFM readings... obviously low.


----------



## chicky160

Exil - Ha this time difference thing can be so confusing hey. I'd say that would be perfect, after all those little future babies of yours need the best chance :hugs: 

Thanks piano xxx


----------



## exilius

In which case we'll do his test tonight. He'll be so happy to know :D


----------



## chicky160

Is it an at home kit? And from what I know you need more than two days for sperm to regenerate and anything more than 5 most will no longer be viable so I'd say tonight would be perfect. Good luck! :hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh thanks Chicky. If you get to docs before 7th sept let us know what they say.. (Tho sure you will anyway) as we can't get there until then. Xx


----------



## exilius

Did the test. The results were very obvious, no room for doubt. It was well and truly negative. I'll be looking for a new Dr for us to go to for a proper test, as well as researching how to improve his results. I suppose I should be a little happy that its not all my fault...


----------



## garfie

Aw Exilius - So sorry hun - is there no room for doubt? sorry I don't have any advice except the usual - no hot baths for him, not to wear tight pants, stop smoking (if he does) not over exercise, keep at a healthy weight etc. Hope the doc comes up with something better surely they must be some vitamin or supplement he can take:shrug:

Chicky - Glad you had a good birthday yesterday still waiting for my chocky :haha:

Tink - Hope you are having a fabby time on holiday - hope the weather is much better than here - rain, rain, rain :wacko:

Piano - LOW is fine to start off on right? - mine is still on HIGH - don't think it's going to give me a PEAK this month - thought I had already Ovulated but temps tell me different :cry:

Briss - Glad your cycles are getting back to normal - would it hurt hubby to have drink? or was he thinking of going on a bender?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

It was the 2nd darkest colour. He already takes macca and a pre conception tablet. I'll look into options tomorrow. He did mention some pretty bad testicular trauma from when he was a young child, so it could be something like that.

At the moment I think a proper test is the best way forward


----------



## Briss

Exilius, I agree I think you should do a proper test, the result might be very different. can I ask which test you did? For a list of vitamins that I am giving to my hubby you can see the list in my signature but I think (or hope) for us the key is to stop drinking.

Garfie, I do not mind him having a pint I am just not sure he's going to stop there after 4 weeks...


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exil I debated getting one of those at home tests but didn't because they can apparently make you worry unnecessarily and there may to be anything wrong at all. But hopefully will speed up getting OH checked. Obviously they can't check for morphology etc in the at home tests.

Garfie- it is so hot! I am poorly today though after a bottle of wine last night :( still don't feel right now and have been being sick on and off all day. So that's rubbish :(

Briss really hope stopping drinking makes a massive improvement to hubby's soldiers for you both :hugs:


----------



## exilius

The brand was test point. Apparently they are recommended by nhs fs. But it says on in a negative test indicates an 86% chance of being below the WHO cut off point. So, yeah, there's certainly room for doubt, however its an indication that we probably do need an fs, and need to discuss how we feel about reproductive technologies. In the past we said we'd rather adopt than go down that path, however that was before we found out how much both options were, how difficult adoption is in Australia (most couples never manage to do it) and that it was actually a choice we'd realistically face.

Briss I hope hubby keeps the drinking minimal, and that it improves his little soldiers.


----------



## chicky160

Ahhh exil I'd definately get a second opinion Hun you never know it could be way off and like tink said it doesn't measure morphology, progression etc :hugs:


----------



## exilius

Yeah, just about to call round to find a Dr. I'll also check that he has the right level of insurance if we do need assistance. 

I was never planning to trust the test fully, just using it as a way to make the Drs look at him, and not just me, also to help him see that it's not just my fault.


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi girls, i'm confused today. Cd7 and CBFM is on a high!!!!!! already? seriously????! this is too soon after AF! :shrug:


----------



## exilius

Piano, don't stress :) I get highs as early as cd6 and I have gotten a peak every time. I think it just means your estrogen levels are slightly higher than the average cbfm user. in my case I've assumed it's because I'm fat :D


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exil did you get anywhere with finding a doctor? I'm really sorry.. When you say your doctor thinks its all you have you actually been diagnosed with an issue? Would going and explaining the results to your current doctor not move things forward?

I was obsessed with emigrating to Australia (Perth to be exact) before I met my husband (who didn't want to), but do you know why adoption is so tricky there? I know its hard to get a baby here cos of demand but mostly people I know have been able to adopt.

Piano as Exil said don't panic cbfm measures oestrogen too. Xx


----------



## exilius

5 children a year are adopted, and normally by family members.

My Dr doesn't think there's a problem at all, and if there was it's all me. He said 2 years minimum before he'll order tests. He thinks its always the woman's fault. He won't even give me a referral to a gyno!

Managed to get appoint for Sat morning with a new Dr, as well as found an fs who doesn't charge heaps more than the gov contribution :D


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Piano, don't stress :) I get highs as early as cd6 and I have gotten a peak every time. I think it just means your estrogen levels are slightly higher than the average cbfm user. in my case I've assumed it's because I'm fat :D

Boh!! maybe i'm going to ovulate earlier this month??! it's too early! last time i got the first high on Cd 11!!! would exercise do this? i did some intensive exercise y'day.


----------



## exilius

Probably not, but it isn't unusual to have the folocule phase vary in length occasionally, and a high is just estrogen, maybe a tiny bit of lh, doesn't mean the surge is about to happen. Try to relax a bit :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exil oh I didn't realise.. So actually there just isn't the need for adoption? And I imagine those adoption rates incl a parent remarrying and the step father adopting the child..

Ah your doc sounds like a moron! If you are ovulating etc which cbfm suggests and periods are regular they def need to look elsewhere. How long have you been trying now? Sending you lots of luck with your fs xx


----------



## Briss

Piano, you will probably ovulate slightly earlier than usual. I get highs from CD7 and O on CD 12


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Probably not, but it isn't unusual to have the folocule phase vary in length occasionally, and a high is just estrogen, maybe a tiny bit of lh, doesn't mean the surge is about to happen. Try to relax a bit :)

Ok ma'am :winkwink: i'm not panicking just confused. i'll see what it'll show tomorrow. by the way, i'm a twin (identical) and once when i was doing the family planning course where we learnt how to take the BBT, when the person conducting the course saw the chart, she said i must have o'd twice in the same cycle, so i'm not totally surprised, but i thought that she was mistaken lol!! We'll see what the CBFM will say tomorrow. if it's still high, then it's worth Bd'ing just in case!


----------



## ilovepiano

Briss said:


> Piano, you will probably ovulate slightly earlier than usual. I get highs from CD7 and O on CD 12

Yes maybe! i was just surprised it's so early.


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> 5 children a year are adopted, and normally by family members.
> 
> My Dr doesn't think there's a problem at all, and if there was it's all me. He said 2 years minimum before he'll order tests. He thinks its always the woman's fault. He won't even give me a referral to a gyno!

Your Dr sounds totally like a masculist. Doesn't he know it takes two to tango??! :wacko: He should know more than anyone else!


----------



## exilius

It's all but the standard approach in aus. 13 failed cycles, so we're over the year mark, getting a referral shouldn't be too difficult, esp with h2b's test and my hypothyroid and retroverted cervix. Just need to doctor shop till we find a sympathetic one


----------



## chicky160

Definately time exil to find that super doctor who will help you no end! Xx


----------



## smythdm

Thank you girls for your nice posts on the other thread!! I am finally starting to feel like its REAL :) and have been following along with everyone here!


----------



## chicky160

Ahhh smyth sooooo delighted for you hunny I can't believe your a lemon and we didn't know lol. I thought you'd been quiet :winkwink: please keep us updated on your progress! What's your due date?:happydance: x


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Smythdm congrats hun - a lemon and no one knew:flower:

Relax and take it easy - you will be a mama soon :happydance:

Come on you know the drill did you do anything different?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## smythdm

Well - the important thing to note is that my CBFM did not work for that cycle (I've heard from a lot of people that it doesn't work after m/c's, even when its reset...). It didn't catch my peak and kept giving me highs. I was backing up with OPKs (which I recommend now, clearly!) and those caught my surge for sure. Didn't do anything else - no B6, no grapefruit, nothing. Lots of BD though and relaxing (I was on vacation). I also got early symptoms - heartburn later that week (which I never get) and twinges/cramps and slight nausea. My first beta came back as an 8, which they told me that it was probably a chemical pregnancy, but it held on and doubled quick!!


----------



## smythdm

chicky160 said:


> Ahhh smyth sooooo delighted for you hunny I can't believe your a lemon and we didn't know lol. I thought you'd been quiet :winkwink: please keep us updated on your progress! What's your due date?:happydance: x

A lemon in hiding!! Thank you :) I'm due February 23!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats smythdm :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Smythdm wow, I'm so happy for you! Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Omg Smythdm! Congrats!! X


----------



## chicky160

Lolly!!!!! long time no hear Hun!!! Omg ur due in nov already! Where has this year gone :shrug: ooh it feels like a lovely big reunion right here all the cbfm girls back together :hugs: just need daisy and jchic to pop in and it'll be like Christmas!!! :haha: 

Smythdm a nearly valentine baby :happydance: 

So good to hear form you girlies we have missed you :hugs: xxx


----------



## chicky160

And hopeful! Where are you hiding :hugs: x


----------



## exilius

Congrats :D


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Girls, 

CBFM is high again today so yesterday's high at Cd7 was not a coincidence! i might be ovulating earlier than last month, i suppose that tomorrow it'll be a peak day - as my pattern from last cycle seems to be, High, high, peak, peak, high, low...

We'll see. Time to BD tonight! I told hubby to get into jiggy mode tonight, and he just opened his eyes wide with a silly grin on his face. I think he's enjoying this!


----------



## Mrs.B.

ilovepiano said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> CBFM is high again today so yesterday's high at Cd7 was not a coincidence! i might be ovulating earlier than last month, i suppose that tomorrow it'll be a peak day - as my pattern from last cycle seems to be, High, high, peak, peak, high, low...
> 
> We'll see. Time to BD tonight! I told hubby to get into jiggy mode tonight, and he just opened his eyes wide with a silly grin on his face. I think he's enjoying this!

Once youve had one high it won't change until you get a peak x


----------



## ilovepiano

Mrs.B. said:


> Once youve had one high it won't change until you get a peak x

Oh! tks for the info lol!  still learning. i hope i won't end up getting too sore by the day i have a peak lol! :blush:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol Piano. I think cbfm generally likes to give you six fertile days (3 high before peak, 2 peak and 1 more high) so may be guessing when you are likely to o based on previous cycles.

How is everyone doing? We managed to get in a sneaky bd this morning as our friends went out. Quite nice not to be stressing about that or work! Be nice to come back home next week and win the lotto :haha: 

I think my pcos may be causing symptoms I have never associated with it before- ie being dizzy an hour or so after food and feeling really ill dizzy, shaky and having palpitations if have too long a gap between meals :( not sure what to do about it as we're staying with friends its hard to eat when I need to and not when they choose. I also don't know WHAT to eat to minimise the feelings :( x


----------



## exilius

Tink, have you had your thyroid checked? Sounds a bit like a high metabolism which can be caused by over active thyroid. But then again anything that messes with your hormones can have a similar effect...


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exilius- yeah had it tested two or three times in last year, and been tested for diabetes each time :( I should be fat the amount I'm needing to eat lol xx


----------



## chicky160

Hi ladies :hugs:

Piano don't worry just bd every other day to be on the safe side until you peak or if no peak every other day on all highs will be plenty without exhausting yourself or hubby's sperm quality :hugs:

Tink I've got dr on the 6th to discuss results but according to the nurse my bloods won't be back until the 7th. I'm not too worried about that but happy we at least get to discuss hubby's sa results so will be asking lots of questions and will update as soon as I know anything :hugs:

Garfie looks like you could be in for a longer normal cycle! :happydance: x


----------



## tay_913

So I had an HSG done yesterday and everything looks good with me. Sad news is the the GYNO I was seeing before we switched insurance told me that he doesn't believe the urologist that my DH sperm is now normal (it was bad a year ago) and that the Dr. usually tells people they're normal so he doesn't have to deal with infertility. Thank you so much worthless piece of ****! So now it's back to my husband and I have no idea what they can do for low quality sperm. 

After 2.5 years of trying, I want my BFP!


----------



## chicky160

Sorry to hear that tay, they will prob have to do another to check right? Was it his count that was low? X


----------



## exilius

Tink, I had w friend in college like that. She was slightly underweight but used each so much junk food you would not believe. Her Dr put her on a strict bulking up diet. Caused her to lose weight.

On the other hand I have to opposite problem. Stupid bodies. 

Tay, that sucks. I hate when the Drs for you off. Mine did that with my lh:fsh ratio.

Afm- we have the new Dr in 4 hours. Taking the sperm test instructions, and the results guide, to shoe him. Will mention thyroxine. State my day 21 test results to allay non-ovulation concerns, and really push for an sa. We will be strong and firm, we will not be blind sided. (as you can tell I may be a bit scared/nervous, in part that our concerns and requests will be ignored, and in part that they won't)


----------



## exilius

Dr ordered an sa, we've decided to do it at the earliest time (monday morning) meaning no bd until then (bad timing :( ).

Hopefully will get the results next sat. Dr basically said regardless of the results he'll probably refer us to an fs :D

Things may be beginning to move for us.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exilius that is fantastic news! Best to get it all out of the way even if it does scupper one more month  xx


----------



## chicky160

Oh exil I'm so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Tay- hope they start moving things for you quicker now :hugs:

Chicky- your results will prob be back by the thurs- they normally take 2 to 3 working days apparently and they say longer to cover themselves. Hope you do get them! Would be awesome if had bfp instead! :hugs: and :dust: xxx


----------



## chicky160

Well the nurse told me to ring in on Friday but as I will be going back thurs I suppose I will get them then? I hope anyway :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I bet she just said fri to guarantee they were there and had been checked by a doc :) so should be able to get them thurs (two birds one stone!) And then we've got an appt fri where I'm going to (try) and ask for a referral and get some input on hubbys sa xxx


----------



## exilius

Tink - Fx that you have as much success as I did :D


----------



## ilovepiano

G Morning ladies. got another high today. Tink i think you're right. i had 2 highs last cycle that's why i was surprised. But maybe the CBFM is still adjusting. 

To whoever is doing tests, Good luck ladies!! i hope they turn out ok or at least, they turn out in a way that they can be solved quickly and easily.


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Sorry I don't get on here much but I am still stalking:winkwink:

Exilius - Glad you are finally getting some answers - how long is it you have been trying?:flower:

Tink - I hope you are having fun on your holiday - do you suffer from IBS hun, that also falls in line with your symptoms:flower:

Chicky - Hope your bloods went okay and you get your results very soon, can't believe they are making you wait a week OMG I would be climbing walls like Spiderman:haha:

Piano - How many months have you been using the CBFM - maybe it's getting to know you:wacko:

Tay - Sorry I know nothing about SA - but I hope you manage to get some answers soon.:thumbup:

Pixie/Hopeful - Hope you ladies are okay - not heard from you for a while:cry:

AFM - CD 15 and looks like I've O (very late for me) usually have a 24 day cycle, so will begin testing on the 10 September ladies so long as witchy features doesn't put in an appearance:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie- really??? Ibs makes you dizzy after food etc? Oh.... Xx


----------



## exilius

Garfie only 13th month, but I thought something was off with my cycle before try, it's always been on the long and heavy side, always felt like somethin was wrong since we started trying.

Spiderous note, since this cycle is no go H2b has been plying me with alcohol, I may not be sober. On a related note, the fs I found that wasn't going to cost a small fortune only is cheap in every state apart from the on I live in. Looks like we may still ha e to wait 8-10 months to see an fs, plus the cost of teatment ($2000 after Medicare and insurance) :(


----------



## tay_913

chicky160 said:


> Sorry to hear that tay, they will prob have to do another to check right? Was it his count that was low? X

The Dr isn't so much concerned with his count (it's at 39 mil) but more concerned with the quality, I think they're not moving forward? He needs to see a urologist now and as long as we can get them to code it as anything but infertility it will be covered by insurance.

Never in my life did I think trying to get pregant would be this hard :(


----------



## ilovepiano

Garfie, this is the 2nd month of using it, so it might still be getting used to my system - which is :wacko:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hellooooooooo

How is everyone? :)

I am on cd12 and really horny :haha: so made DH do some sneaky :sex: with me... Felt naughty like we were going to get caught.. We did it on the floor lol

I'm hoping the Agnus Castus is making me ovulate around now :) I don't know if we're best off doing the deed more as count is high and morph low....

Really wish I had my cbfm tho! Xx


----------



## ilovepiano

I missed testing today... slept a little bit longer than i was supposed to... so i don't know if it's a high or a peak but we're not Bd'ing much this month, well we actually haven't bd'ed at all!


----------



## Briss

I am 8DPO but I am not testing this cycle, no point. AF is due next weekend really hope for a longer cycle. another 2 weeks and we can repeat hubby's test to see if no beer made any difference. am reading a book by Susun Weed on herbs, trying to find out what herbs can improve our chances


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss have you heard of Pycnogenol we're going to be trying that for poor morphology- meant to be good for improving sperm quality. Really hope the no beer has helped :dust:


----------



## exilius

Tink - I was reading that daily ejaculation doesn't effect count much, but may reduce the quality. So I'd say every other day probably gives you a higher yield of viable sperm


----------



## chicky160

Hi girlies :hugs:

Tink me too! Lol and as exil said I think every other day is ample :hugs:

Garfie have everything crossed for a longer cycle, getting to test, and a beautiful bfp at the end :hugs:

Piano I hope it'll all come good for you soon and you start getting those peaks! :hugs:

Afm nothing to report apart from Gavin a wonderful pj day! And we manage to bd!!!! :happydance: 4 more sleeps until the doctors getting more and more anxious! I think whatever she says, wether it be keep trying or we get our longed for referral there's a pretty good have I will cry! Mind you I cry at everything. Having some pretty sore ish af cramps. Praying she stays away, by some miracle 

Happy Sunday everyone :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Back to Plan A then... Every other day it is! Haha! Ill have to find another way to not be horny. Thanks Exil xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Chicky :hugs: I'm feeling anxious about Fri too- we can cry at each other! Lol

Not very relaxed at all :(


----------



## Briss

There is a great sperm specialist called Rich in case anyone needs any help he is fantastic! so knowledgeable https://www.fertilichat.com/showthread.php?73386-Question-for-Rich

I asked for his advice some time ago and he finally responded. He thinks that the problem is with hubby's low testosterone levels so he recommended removing vitamin E (as it lowers T levels) and adding HornyGoat weed and Tribulis and obviously no beer. I am so happy that we finally get some answers that may actually help us.


----------



## exilius

Tink - it's entirely possible to have sex without him penetrating you, and for you to both enjoy yourselves without necessarily getting off. Oh, and if you want to put a bit more hard work into it, it's also possible for men to train themselves to orgasm without ejaculation. And obviously there's HEAPS of solo options.

Oh, Briss, that's an awesome idea (Im thinking testosterone may be an issue for H2b as he's the feminine one and I'm the manly one). Also, from what I hear hgw makes bedroom time much more fun ;)

Asfm- sa sample will be generated this morning, but we're both a little crook. Went to his parents for fathers day lunch yesterday, and we came away with food poisoning. My abdomen is so very sore.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh no Exil :( sorry about the food poisoning :(

He struggles not to relieve himself everyday and if he's not going to be able to stop that then may best if we just BD lol.. We'll see how it goes :) xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm back to my original theory to improve quality now... Lol

https://malefertilitycentre.com/?p=163 def food for thought xx


----------



## chicky160

Hope you feel better soon exil :hugs:

Tink every day! Why waste it :haha: x


----------



## exilius

Ah, at least I'm not the only one with the "can't abstain for a single day" problem. Poor H2b has had to go all weekend, and has to provide his simple in a collection centre bathroom.

That's similar to the article I read on one of the fs websites, except it was saying don't abstain for more than 2 days, and if your sperm is all good every day is fine, otherwise every other day is better. But I agree, don't let it go to waste ;)


----------



## ilovepiano

exil GWS

I'm ok, normal nothing to report. CBFM still on a high! 5 days of high and no peak yet. i hope i haven't messed it up as i missed a test y'day!


----------



## chicky160

Don't worry piano. Do you have some opks to back it up? Also keep checking the lines on your stick! Once that second line comes in get bd'ing :thumbup: x


----------



## exilius

Got my peak this morning. This cycles a bit of a waste as we haven't bd'd at all (will do tonight). But, on the flip side we should get the sa results on sat :D


----------



## chicky160

Exil there's plenty of time do you normally ov first or second peak? An yay for results! I just read on another thread someone else had done an at home sa and it gave them dreadful results, had one done through a clinic and sperm results were great! Everything crossed this is the case with you guys too :hugs: x


----------



## exilius

I normally O on either the 2nd peak or the high, so we have 2 bd nights available. Have terrible cramping from about an inch above my belly button to an inch below, not sure if it's related to the food poisoning or O. My mucous seems a bit dried, and I did have a high temp this morning (I assumed fever due to aforementioned food incident), so I may very well have O'd early hours this morning, resulting in still having high LH when I POAS. Only time will tell. 

Regardless of what the results are we're likely to be referred to a specialist, because our bits don't seem to be playing well together. A male issue just stream lines the treatments we receive (depending on the severity). At the end of the day it doesn't matter too much what the results are, although I imagine his confidence and ego would prefer the report coming back with "SUPER SPERM" all over it!

Piano, do you chart? I generally get an LH line pretty early (probably one of the reasons I get highs) but with the oestrogen line disappearing on the day of my peak.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm feeling really down today :( don't wanna get up :cry:


----------



## chicky160

Ah what's up tink? :hugs: if you don't want to get up then don't! Nothing better than a pj day and lots of snuggles to make you feel better :hugs: x


----------



## garfie

Aw Tink what's up hun:flower: BIG :kiss:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I can't stay in bed as we're staying with friends and I stayed in bed until 2 yesterday with a migraine :-( 

I think I'm worrying about going back to work and doctors friday :-( when I'm away from work I realise there is nothing like working with other people's two year olds to rub it in your face a little more :cry:

:hugs: thanks ladies xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Piano, do you chart? I generally get an LH line pretty early (probably one of the reasons I get highs) but with the oestrogen line disappearing on the day of my peak.

Yaay i finally managed the multi quote thingy... lol!

no i don't chart. but i've been on high since Cd7! too early! i hope the CBFM is not faulty lol, last time it was accurate (or it seemed so as i did not get a BFP)





chicky160 said:


> Don't worry piano. Do you have some opks to back it up? Also keep checking the lines on your stick! Once that second line comes in get bd'ing :thumbup: x

No Opk's nope but i will check the lines on the stick. pity i threw this morning's away and don't know if i'll find it lol!

Update - found it - only 1 line visible.


----------



## Briss

Tink, I actually read somewhere that being with children improves fertility, cant remember what it was but somehow their energy or something else has positive effect on your system and encourages you to get pregnant. I am on the other hand surrounded by testosterone and not a child in sight all day long. If only I could pass some this T to my hubby :), am off to H&B for some tribulus!


----------



## exilius

The one near the wick or the handle?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Briss. Not helped so far :( xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Yaaay peak today on Cd 12. so why did i get 5 days of high since Cd7? *scratches head*


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Piano maybe your oestrogen was a little higher this month  see what it does next month. Getting a peak is good tho.

I am in the most foul mood ever and its DHs birthday. We're staying with friends and he has gone downstairs in the biggest strop. We tried doing the deed on the floor again and he was constantly hurting my lower back and was faffing then he decided he was hurting his knees so just bloody stopped! I got in bed he asked for a cuddle and I rolled over and sulk. He's not even had his token presents or his cards yet :( and I'm just crying :cry: I hate being on holiday! :cry:


----------



## garfie

Aw Tink hun - men can be such wusses - it's okay for you to have your back on a hard floor but they need cushions and a duvet for their knees:winkwink:

Don't worry I'm sure he will come round soon, personally I would pretend nothing has happened and start singing "Happy Birthday" that usually makes my hubby laugh:haha:

So wipe your tears hun and make the most of it as you will be home soon and wishing you was back on holiday:flower:

Piano - Yay for a PEAK :happydance:

AFM - Still no crosshairs, better hurry up running out of days now:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Garfie. I did and went and gave him his presents :) I wouldn't mind being at home just not at work :haha: every day I go to work is a reminder of whaat I want.

Aaaaaahhh.

Oooh maybe your body is trying to have a normal cycle? Do you think you've ovulated? Xxx


----------



## garfie

What you sung to him:haha: - yes I thought I had ovulated as got all the signs etc but ff not agreeing with me:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yep :) really badly :haha: 

I think we just need our own space so we can get up to monkey business! Getting withdrawal! :haha: here's hoping ff is wrong then :hugs: 

It does look like you ovulated on day 14? (Esp if you usually ov on 2nd peak) hopefully they'll appear tomorrow xxx


----------



## chicky160

Yay pot a peak piano! Remember don't feed it any more sticks :happydance:

Tink I'm sorry your not having the best time but like garfie says I'd be likely to brush it off too and perhaps you two could sneak off for a walk later? :winkwink: 

Sorry chart isn't playing ball garfie, :nope: what a girl gotta do to get crossHairs! :hugs:

Afm not much to repot, great chart again but they always are don't think there's much chance of a bfp at the end but another month down is another month closer to my bfp! Tink I know how u feel
About Friday I'm dreading thurs too! Isn't it strange we want answers yet don't at the same time. :hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Very strange Chicky :( Just hope we both get some answers :hugs: Can't believe this is taking over my holiday and life.

I did brush it off in the end, but I think I'm more stressy about it as had a little spotting yesterday and day before and we only managed to :sex: Sat and Sun so also worried missing/missed ov :blush::blush:
Xxx


----------



## garfie

Tink - you wait until the little one gets here then your life is taken over:winkwink:

Maybe the spotting was O spotting in which case your BD was perfectly timed:happydance:

I hope both you and Chicky get some answers soon too - as most of the ladies that begun this journey with us have now all got their BFPs:happydance:

Think ours have got lost in the post:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I cannot wait until that day happens...

Awww Garfie :hugs: I think they have :haha:

I really hope it was perfectly timed lol. I am still up for more tho :haha: I swear I wouldntt get anywhere without the agnus castus xxx


----------



## chicky160

It will tink for all of us. Just you wait and see we will have gone through all the tri threads and be in the parenting ones moaning about screaming babies and sleepless nights. Advertising them in the freebies and give aways section to a good home :haha: x


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Yay pot a peak piano! Remember don't feed it any more sticks :happydance:

What do you mean Chicky?


Tink i hope things turn out ++++ :) 

on a grumbly side - why doesn't O occur during the weekend? by the end of the day i'm usually so tired (or i'm fully awake and hubby keeps snoozing even if we're at something lol!)


----------



## ilovepiano

On another side, if estrogen was higher than usual, does this usually mean something?


----------



## chicky160

Once you get a peak it's pre programmed to give another followed by a high then back to low so once you get that first peak stop feeding it sticks! You can feed an old one into it if you feel you should but you don't need to bother and it'll save some for next cycle xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Piano- don't think oestrogen being higher means anything- mine fluctuates :) xx

Re; sticks- what Chicky said :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm gutted that we didn't BD yesterday. Had slight pain yesterdaay and still slight brown spotting today (not even enough for aa liner) but I don't know whether need to try and fit one in todaay or not or if its too late anyway! Damn cycle xxx


----------



## chicky160

What cd are you on tink? X


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks Chicky and Tink. will do so. that'll save me at least 2 sticks per cycle!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone! So good to catch up! I poas on CD9 this morning and got my low. Had a WEIRD cycle last one -longer than it has been in ages and not a painful AF at all (so strange for me)

Here's to hoping this one is a lucky one. My poor DH is stressed and I hope he gets over it before my peak :) ha ha ha! Just kidding, I am being a good DW I promise!

Love to all and baby dust,
Hopeful


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CD14 xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I've been hinting about having a nap (as I have acquired soft things!) But hubby not getting it and I think all his sperm are probably drunk the way he's been going this last week. I'm just gonna try chill about it. I am actually going to have a nap now. Lol

The one cycle I got a peak on my cbfm it was CD12 and my opks have been around CD13... So we'll see xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hopeful- lots of :dust: hun and hope things settle down for DH xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

CD10 and got a high?!? Was totally expecting a few more lows so I might be in for a long string of highs before I get my peak...
Out of my five closest friends, one had a baby two months ago, one is 13 weeks preggy and another called to tell me yesterday she is 11 week... out of the three of us left, one started trying this cycle and has her AF due tomorrow...
Now there are two of us...

Did I mention that I'm the only one who has had to 'try' for more than 3 months?
:cry:

We're going on 2 years now...


----------



## Briss

I hear you hopeful, since we started TTC with a few friends (years ago when I was a young girl of 34), some are now trying for or got pregnant with their second child while I am still nowhere near getting this BFP. I am bitter and angry at the universe, it just ain't fair


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I know what you're saying ladies :hugs: :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## hopefulhoney

I'm sitting at work right now just weeping at my computer...


----------



## chicky160

I'm with ya too girls. :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hugs to you all


----------



## chicky160

Thanks mrsB. Only 29 days to go!!!! Where has the time gone :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Its ridiculous, I have no idea!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Mrs B :hugs:

Chicky- what times your appt tomorrow?? Xxx


----------



## chicky160

10:55 I'm so nervous :wacko: as soon as I can get on and update I will! But Internet and work don't mix well. I might have to pop to Wetherspoons and use theirs :winkwink: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Cool. Ill keep checking tomorrow :hugs: you know you ovulate from temping. Its just what they say about morph, but so many sites are saying that it doesn't matter I have no ideaa what to believe.

I am really depressed atm being on hol has given me too much time to think. I want to be back at work but then I get down at work cos the conditions are rubbish and looking after 2 year olds really rubs it in my face :( xxx


----------



## chicky160

Aww tink hope you feel better soon hunny. I hope she explains a bit more about morph but Im not sure how much gp's actually know. So hopefully she will be able to shed some light and I'm praying for her to at least send me to get my tubes checked out. Xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck for tomorrow Chicky!

i'm in a good mood right now, i survived another session of zumba lol! :) exercise really helps you to lift the mood!


----------



## garfie

Aw Tink :hugs:

Chicky - Good luck for tomorrow hun let's hope you get some answers:flower:

Mrs B - :happydance: how are you feeling are you ready:flower:

AFM - Been busy with my Avon trying to take my mind of things and also the fact that my baby started Senior school today OMG he's so little he's still a baby:cry:

Chart totally messed up grrrrrr - not sure what's happening:dohh:

Love to the rest of you ladies BFPs all round :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck Chicky

Garfie, We are pretty much ready, thanks for asking hun. Got sorting out and tidying to do but doing it a little at at time while I am off. Hopeing to have it all done by this weekend but if not then definately next weeked. We just had our cot delivered so the tidying needs to be done before that can be put up :) Sorry your charts messing you about!


----------



## exilius

Hopeful - right in the feels. Half my pregnant/bechild friends weren't even trying, they just forgot a condom once. Hell, my brother never had unprotected sex, and yet I have a nephew.


----------



## happyh29

Hello my lovelies.

Sorry to hijack the thread but as a fellow cbfm original thread member I wanted to share my news......

I'm ridiculously proud to announce my little bean was burn one week early on Sunday.....

It was a girl, my suspicions were right all along 
Faith entered the world at 8lb.

labour was not nice but seriously I would do it daily to her the end result. She is the absolute light of our lives.

For those of you that have shared the journey through artificial insemination of my husbands sperm, to the horrific bleeding I had at first.then to be told she had a extremely high downs syndrome risk, 
to then hold a perfectly healthy baby in my arms , there was only one name for her...faith  its all that got us through.


X x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awwww happy that's amazing news!! I'm so happy for you (no pun intended :haha:)!

You'll have to get yourself a new ticker :) I can't remember what sex I guessed for you... shall have to look through and see if I can find it, unless you remember!?


----------



## ilovepiano

Wow Happyh29!! what a story!!

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## chicky160

Congratulations happy!! Faith is a beautiful name, and welcome to the world you little pink bundle of joy! From all your cbfm aunties :happydance: x


----------



## chicky160

ilovepiano said:


> Thanks Chicky and Tink. will do so. that'll save me at least 2 sticks per cycle!

At least! It asks in bundles of ten so if you're under that it will keep asking till its used all ten or if your over it'll ask until its used all 20 x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Happy! Congratulations! What a beautiful name :)

Xxx


----------



## garfie

Congrats Happy:happydance::happydance:

Wow you must be on :cloud9: mama

Faith what a gorgeous and apt name too - welcome little one:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Massive congratulations Happy! Xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> ilovepiano said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Chicky and Tink. will do so. that'll save me at least 2 sticks per cycle!
> 
> At least! It asks in bundles of ten so if you're under that it will keep asking till its used all ten or if your over it'll ask until its used all 20 xClick to expand...

Yeah i know, i'm just inserting a used one now


----------



## chicky160

Hi girls I'm back from the dr! So remember me telling you she was a bit tetchy last time? Well it turns out she's up the duff!!! Anyway we got our referral!!!!! :happydance: so ecstatically happy.( remind me of this moment in three months time when I still haven't had an appointment lol) I actually burst into tears lol. So as for hubbys results all spermies are normal! :happydance: that does unfortunately put in unexplained territory which makes everything a bit more of a lengthy process but at least we are finally heading in the right direction! :happydance: 

And tink with regards to morphology anything of 3% or over is classed as normal! What wa hubby's? X


----------



## ilovepiano

That's good Chicky!! at least you have something to "look forward" to. obviously it would have been better if you did not need the referral, but at least, the new docs can provide some kind of answer/solution.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh Chicky that's brilliant :hugs: so what's next?? :)

It was 3% :s but it was the strict criteria where 15 was the norm... :(


----------



## hopefulhoney

HAPPY! I have been there through the journey and it sure brings me hope. I have been feeling super down lately about all this. I am on Highs right now though so time to start BDing. DH is still exhausted so I'll have to be sneaky creative...

Chicky-YAY! I am happy for you. Let's pray this is the start of a beautiful and rewarding journey

AFM-As I mentioned... the fertile period for me starts in two days time according to my app. Better shave my legs ha ha ha!! :blush:


----------



## chicky160

Thanks ladies! 

Tink the doc said next step is to meet with a specialist who will then give me a number to call on cd 1 of the following cycle for a hsg But I could wait anything from 18 weeks to hear and then my appointment will be anything up to 18 weeks later so still a long haul. once I get the results of the hsg we then get referred back and depending on what if anything they find they advise on the next step which will either be clomid to make my cycles shorter or ivf. Which I really don't want at this point but who knows how I will feel further down the road. Apparently after a hsg you are super fertile so I'm still going to use monitor till then and who knows maybe a sneaky little spermy will get through in the meantime. As for sa results perhaps they measure off a different scale where you are :shrug: 

Hopeful hope you are getting ready to catch that eggy! X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ahh chicky that is brilliant :)

I'm hoping the doctors do a retest as I'm sure we can improve his morphology slightly... Even giving the sample one day closer to last bd may have helped. Just waanna know! Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I just reread what your original post said- I read it as over 3% being normal.. But now read it as 3% or anything above being normal :happydance: I hope so xx


----------



## chicky160

Yep the guidelines here state that 3% or anything over is normal. I've done so much googling as I'm sure you have too and was really concerned but there are so many different ways to measure it here and said it was nothing to worry about, especially with your dh's count! 3% of that is not a bad number at all! :happydance: but obviously there is always room for a little improvement in our minds :haha: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hahahaha I'm going to get him on the Pycnogenol when we get back tomorrow and we're joining the gym and he's cutting out drink so am sure we can improve it. I have no idea what I'm expecting from the doctors tomorrow tho :o


----------



## chicky160

I'm sure you'll do just fine hunny be brave and try not to burst into tears like I did :dohh: such a donut! Best of luck! Will be thinking of you and of course awaiting your update! What time is your appointment? :hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I think its at 4.10 and I will probably cry if don't get some sort of help cos getting up at 4.30 uk time tomorrow for my flight :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Also CD16 and got heavy spotting :( like heavier than normal... Do I still go for my bloods on Mon??? :(


----------



## chicky160

im sure they will help tink have you looked into where you would be sent? and are they progesterone bloods? x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yep BCRM :) 

And yeah 21 day bloods. I just hope they do something even if its just a scan for me for now and another SA for hubby in 3 months :) xxx aand maybe something better than agnus castus to make me ovulate. Don't get why I'm bleeding againxx


----------



## chicky160

i would hun especially if its your second lot, which is the requirement for referral down here anyway :shrug:, where abouts are u? if it continues then perhaps speak to your gp about it tomorrow when you go for results :hugs: remind me how long cycles are usually x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm on my first lot of bloods and hubby went private for sa. So hope they listen and the scan shows the cyst and pcos. I'm in Bristol :)

Cycles vary but been 19 days :( last one was 50 xxx


----------



## chicky160

Well in that case I'd definately speak to the doc about it but I'd be tempted to have it done anyway. At least then they cant say you haven't met the requirements for a referral. And having them done privately won't put them off it'll speed things up your end! Keep us posted sweetie x


----------



## exilius

I suppose that's one good thing about all fertility treatments being private here, yeah they cost a bunch but waiting lists are shorter and it's easier to get a referral if you find a sympathetic Dr. (also, private is weird here. Gov pay x amount for a treatment, if you go private they pay 75% of x, your insurance pays the other 25% and you pay the gap fee I.e. diff between public costs and private costs. And here fs and art are covered under this, even though no public hospitals offer the services)

Getting our sa results tomorrow. Dr implied will get a referral then any way as either male factor (which will speed up the process) or unexplained. After that I call up and make an appoint and it can be as little as 10 days later depending on the company I choose.


----------



## chicky160

To be honest exil I wish they were all private here too and we could have an insurance type system that we could pay into. We pay a hell of a lot in tax and national insurance for the privelidge of having an nhs led service that you really don't get much from. Xx

Good luck with the sa results! Xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone, first little bit of EWCM on tp today... feeling a little excited. Also some twinges in my ovary...

Hopefully I can get DH interested tonight or tomorrow am

Goodnight all
hopeful
x


----------



## exilius

Chicky - the aus service is almost the same as nhs. We pay a fortune in taxes for gov subsidised treatment, but the the Drs charge more than that and you end up paying out of pocket, insurance dormant cover those fees. I think it's better than the American system as you still get emergency treatment for free.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Chicky- they have the scan results and I'm taking the SA results tomorrow. I'm sure they will want to check for themselves anyway so would be nice to get the ball rolling (do they repeat SAs if it was good enough?) Have just realised hubby is not at my docs yet! Lol so will do reg form when get home later today and if they wanna repeat SA will get an appt for him once fully registered lol.

I am soooooooo tired! Going to be the longest day!

Exil sending you lots of luck for today! Have you had the all clear from all tests? Or if unexplained will they refer and carry out more tests as they go? Its crap here in that if unexplained you have to be trying 24mths before they even look at you and some docs make you try that long before even starting tests... I'm hoping paying privately sped the process up! Xx


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> Hi everyone, first little bit of EWCM on tp today... feeling a little excited. Also some twinges in my ovary...
> 
> Hopefully I can get DH interested tonight or tomorrow am
> 
> Goodnight all
> hopeful
> x

Yay for cervical mucus!!! :happydance: I'm sure you can come up with a way to win him round :winkwink: xx


----------



## chicky160

Hey tink from what I've read the hospital need so many tests for a referral but when it comes to it that prefer to have their own blueprint of tests so I think there's a good chance the ones we have done will have to be done again, along with others of course. Although every area is different but the guidelines are the same and the order in which they should do things if you get a chance have a look on the NICE website before you go :hugs:

Exil good luck for today hun :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ah that's cool. I don't mind repeating things once getting help :) I assume they don't keep repeating tests that are actuaally good tho lol..

I'm so scared about my appt!! Worried they're gonnaa tell me to get lost lol.. And that they won't do anything for hubby as not changed his surgery xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Right....

Firstly doctor not concerned with hubbys SA as other figures so high.. But he needs to change surgeries and they're going to repeat.

I have to have my bloods done and see if we can catch ovulation or not.. And I have a scan mid november. 

They still can't refer until the 2 year mark apparently but imagine they can do something to help me ovulate if it shows I'm not.

A lot happier tho want it now!! X


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Right....
> 
> Firstly doctor not concerned with hubbys SA as other figures so high.. But he needs to change surgeries and they're going to repeat.
> 
> I have to have my bloods done and see if we can catch ovulation or not.. And I have a scan mid november.
> 
> They still can't refer until the 2 year mark apparently but imagine they can do something to help me ovulate if it shows I'm not.
> 
> A lot happier tho want it now!! X




Tink them knowing your not ovulating is a huge bonus! How long until 2years? X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Another year :( but if tests prove I'm not ovulating every month then I'm gonna take the nice guidelines in. Doc was a bit shocked that I knew what I waanted and criterias etc lol x


----------



## chicky160

Ha I bet :winkwink: it's amazing how they react when they know how much we know. Tink I'm sure in there somewhere it clearly states you have to be treated after 1 yr of ttc of course it depends on your age but I'd be tempted to give it until hubby's sa results come back then go in there all guns blazing with a printout of the guidelines if need be :hugs: x


----------



## exilius

Well, my first Dr was saying 2 years, even though the Australian best practice is 1 year unless there's reason to believe something is wrong, then it's as soon as you find the problem.

Great news for me: in laws want to pay towards the wedding, except we pretty much have it covered. What the don't realise is the money they're giving us will cover the first few steps in them getting grandchildren. Booyah :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exil that is brilliant :hugs: :d

Chicky- yeah, they would make me wait for the scan anyway, and I would rather have the second SA.. I don't want ivf etc I really don't.. But I just wanna know its all ok and if something like metformin would help me then grand :hugs: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm on CD 18, (5dpo) and I have not peed on anything!! :o 

I have been bleeding (very light spotting, brown not even enough for a pantyliner) since 3dpo, and I had ov spotting like I did the one month I got a peak....I'm not sure if this means anything at all.... x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Actually... Its a load heavier now :cry: think its the :witch: as I'm really cranky. Now what to do about my bloods.... When I told doc about spotting she saaid do it anyway.. But then they're gonna have to be repeated. How aam I meant to get 7dpo if I don't think I even ovulate most of the time :cry:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

And my cycle is so stupid FF won't even register its a new on :cry:


----------



## exilius

Thanks for the well wishes. Sa was perfectly normal (we weren't given numbers).

Got our referral, but apparently the guys I chose were public. Still $2k, but also on a waiting list. Assume we hear within 12 months as thats all the referral lasts for. So were down as unexplained and I het to starve myself to try and get seen soner.

H2b felt good about the results until he realised the implications. I'm pretty much feeling like a failure. I would be more compassionate with what other people have said, but I'm on a bad place mentally. Sorry.


Good luck to all. Fx and baby dust :D


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck ladies for all the tests involved, i will go for testing if i get no BFP this time. 

CBFM stopped asking me to Poas finally. 3dpo if not mistaken, i'm losing count lol!


----------



## chicky160

Tink sorry about the bleeding hun, do you think it's af? :hugs:

Exil i think we all feel the same at times Hun and know how you feel :hugs:

Piano do you chart on fertility friend? If you do you could link your chart. :hugs:

Garfie hope your cycle is going well and everything is ok :hugs:

Briss, hopeful and pixie don't hear from you much hope you all ok too and sending :hugs:

Afm day 2 of af. Already getting impatient with waiting to hear from the hospital :dohh: xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Chicky no i don't chart, was meaning to do so but my thermometer requires batteries lol!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone, I am on CD13 and got another high this morning. We dtd last night and this morning just for fun :)
I am expecting lots of highs before my peak as my app says another 6days until ovulation. We'll see...
I'm feeling pretty hopeful this cycle. I hope this is it! 2 years on and I am still so blinking hopeful every cycle... the disappointment feels more raw too.

Keeping an eye on all of you,
Hopeful


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yep Chicky def AF :( need to use a tampon... But its brown?? I don't get it! There's no way I ovulated tho :cry:

Once AF has passed you will chill about the hospital ;-) hope they don't leave you waiting too long :hugs:

Piano good luck hun.

Well done Hopepful keep going :sex: xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks Tink, sorry i cannot really comment on what you and many are going through i'm just not familiar with some terms  and tests etc. I hope i won't need to become familiar lol! We'll see, just waiting for now.


----------



## chicky160

Hopeful keep going!!!!! You have to be positive otherwise you go mad! :hugs:

Tink not trying to get your hopes up but a buddy of mine had normal timed af but it was brown! Turns out she's preggers!!!! Don't give up hope. What will you do about bloods tomorrow :hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm going to go for bloods anyway just in case... It had literally been spotting (no need for a pad) until yesterday when it was really quite heavy. Started on 3dpo now 6dpo and had ov spotting if that what it was... I don't bloody know :( xxx


----------



## chicky160

Oh tink your body is well and truly doing some strange things this cycle, I agree with you on getting the bloods done, you'll know for definate I you have ov'd or not and it'll give you good ammo at the doctors. Are you not charting any more? X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Not charting as even vaginally temps were erratic cos of my crap sleeping- nhs guidelines also say temping is not reliable lol. I'm using FF to keep track of cycles tho! :) I don't appear to have any brown stuff today or af... Not that its due until fri or next sat anyway!! Lol and now I wanna test just in case :( xxx


----------



## chicky160

Tink I really think it could be ib!!!!! Don't test just yet,.......or do :haha: omg......no wait a couple of days if you can, if it is ib then a pos test probably wouldn't show up just yet..... Although I would be peeing on everything in sight lol.:happydance: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hahaaha lol I've already done my morning wee :haha: I really hope it is- the only downside is I need to put up with my current job :shrug:

Ib isn't meant to be heavy tho, is it? And would that really start 3dpo.. Lol I have no idea and googling makes me worse :doh:


----------



## chicky160

I honestly don't know and googling does make it worse! Lol. Perhaps if it was brown it was ov bleeding? :shrug: but we can always be ever hopeful :hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Haha yep! I'm trying not to be bothered until its bright red..

Aaaaahhh I don't wanna go back to work tomorrow :cry: xx


----------



## Briss

AF is on her way, naturally disappointed even though I did not have any hopes but it just means I wont have a child at 36 anymore, lucky 37? on a positive side I did get a perfect 28 day cycle with O on CD14.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

FF is telling me I'm due on Saturday (CD25). I assume I can't count this as AF unless it becomes red.. So anyway I don't think I caan wait until Saturday! :haha: I might even try in a bit for entertainment cos at 6dpo its gonna be negative lol. I want to have the willpower to wait aand I don't! Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Briss sorry to hear that :hugs: :dust: for lucky 37 xx


----------



## chicky160

Aww tink im confused is af back? Good luck with the bloods tomorrow :hugs:

Briss I say lucky 37 too! The years seem to go quicker when your ttc don't they :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Chicky I don't know... :( its really heavy but the wrong colour.

Thanks hun :hugs: I'd forgotten :haha:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I've cancelled blood test as its def Af. Ill be usinf the appt I've made for next mon night to discuss results as a &#8220;what the hell now&#8220; appt. If cycles aare that short can't be ovulating x


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: Tink, sorry the :witch: got you.


----------



## chicky160

Ah sorry she got you tink. I'd definately keep next weeks appointment. Ur just going to have to kick up a fuss! Tell them what you want and don't take no for an answer. :hugs:

Afm cd4 and af is still heavy, one more sleep and it'll be all over for another cycle. Wonder if I will get a peak this month :shrug:

Love and dust xxx


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

How are we all?

Tink - Sorry the witch finally got you - what cd was you on, you said your cycles were short how short hun?:flower:

Chicky - One more sleep and then you can boot her out the door:haha: of course you will get a PEAK this month PMA:flower:

Briss - Woohoo looks like your body has gone back to normal now (at least one of us has:cry:)

Piano - What cd are you on hun.:flower:

Love to everyone else

AFM - I've been very busy with my eldest trying to help him adjust in Senior school we have had a few "meltdowns" so it has not been easy but I think we are finally getting somewhere:happydance: unlike my sodding chart no crosshairs at all:cry: Took a test this morning NEGATIVE will try again tomorrow because ladies you know what I'm like:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Tink, so sorry about the Witch, I am hoping the docs can help with your cycle, why is it so short. have you considered acupuncture? I heard it's really good for normalising the cycle.

Garfie, you might have ovulated in CD14, have you done 21 day bloods? I think it might be a blood idea to do them to check your progesterone levels, temp can be affected by other factors

AFM, on to the next cycle, decided to cut down on temping it's kind of getting exhausting and ruins our mornings a little: I do it first thing as I wake up and poor hubby comes second. will only temp a few days before O and after to confirm ovulation date (I think if I start on CD9-10 and continue until I get my crosshairs it should be sufficient). Hubby is gradually getting back to his beer, am so annoyed! it's not as bad as it was before but I was hoping he can cut it to a couple of pints a week.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Cycle was 18 days :cry: and nope not tried acupuncture xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Garfie i'm on cd 18 - 4 or 5dpo, i'm losing count! i'm taking a more relaxed approach this time, that's why i'm losing count lol!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh Tink :( I'm so sorry!!
Chickie, new cycle = new hope!!

AFM: PEAK this morning :yipee:
:headspin:
:wohoo:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Arrrrrgggghhhh!!

Why is life so sh1t??? :cry: I just want something to go right for once... I have a lovely home, husband and family and friends, and pets and I am grateful, but I just want a little bit of luck somewhere xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yay Hopeful! Enjoy your peak x


----------



## chicky160

Hopeful yay for your peak!!!!! :happydance: now go get busy!!! :happydance:

Tink I'm sorry your feeling low at the moment. :hugs: but things WILL get better! You have to have faith. When you get so low, the only way you can go from here is up! You have to believe :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I want two things... a baby, and to not have to work where I do again and neither seem possible atm :-( x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Tink, I'm praying for you hon.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww thanks  I don't pray, but I'm keeping everything crossed for my CBFM buddies :hugs: :dust:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks Tink :)
It's 9:40pm here and I just got back from a 5km run... DH is working... please let him initiate! I hate putting pressure on the poor man :(


----------



## exilius

Always an option to "wine and dine" him to get him to initiate.

Dinner on the table and me in a corset or something else sexy seems to work like clockwork for H2b - he still doesn't realise I do it on purpose...


----------



## ilovepiano

Good Morning Cd 19, 6dpo.... waiting, waiting and more waiting.

I hope you're all doing ok.


----------



## garfie

Good Morning Ladies

Cd25 for me and still negative - guess I didn't O after all again:cry: so just waiting for the :witch:

Have a good day ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: Garfie.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies, 
Quick question... I usually get sore bbs a few days after ovulation and they feel full until a day or two before AF. This cycle I have sore bbs right now (on my second peak!) Does this happen to any of you? 
I'm hoping its not a sign that I've missed ovulation! 
Hmm?!?!?!

Love hopeful


----------



## exilius

It's happened to me a couple of times after taking isoflavones. It's indicative of high progesterone levels, so normally a good thing (strong ovulation) :)


----------



## LittleLuLu02

received my CBFM in the mail today. I have it loaded with fresh batteries and ready to go as soon as my cycle starts (next 2-3 days). Actually excited to start this cycle and get to the point of baby dancing!


----------



## ilovepiano

LittleLuLu02 said:


> received my CBFM in the mail today. I have it loaded with fresh batteries and ready to go as soon as my cycle starts (next 2-3 days). Actually excited to start this cycle and get to the point of baby dancing!

Good luck! it's a great little gadget - although on the pricey side. Here are many experts on the topic (not me, i'm an amateur :haha:) i'm sure they can help you out with any queries.


----------



## exilius

I reckon Chicky is the best at giving the cbfm advice


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just an update - CD26 no :witch: as yet:happydance: but no BFP either:cry:

FF says witch due today so will see:shrug:

:hi: little and welcome to this thread :flower:

Hopeful - let's hope it a sign because I'm the same my boobs are sore intermittently throughout the month (and usually if I poke them:haha:) this month they have been extremely sore throughout and continually so especially when I take off my bra:blush: no poking needed:winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:

Love to all the other ladies:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies! 

So cd6. Witch has left the building :happydance:

Hopeful I never have sore boobs ever so can really help but maybe you ovd on first peak instead of second :shrug: I've done that before took me totally by surprise :hugs:

Welcome lulu. Good luck with your new friend :thumbup: it will probably ask for sticks from cd6 first cycle and remember to bd every other high as sometimes it doesn't give you a peak first cycle, although you may be one of the lucky ones :hugs:

How are you feeling tink? :hugs:

Garfie no witch! No witch! :hugs:

Briss how hubby getting on with the vitamins? Mine keeps faking headaches to get out of taking his :haha: 

Have a lovely day all! 

Love chicky xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Uhmmm getting a little bit excited, i just found a slightly pinkish cm..... i looked at it twice, not very pinkish, so my eyes can be tricking me, i'm slightly cramping today, (maybe it's bowels - i don't recognise anything during the Tww). What do you think? 7dpo, i hope it's not a false alarm again!


----------



## LittleLuLu02

ilovepiano said:


> LittleLuLu02 said:
> 
> 
> received my CBFM in the mail today. I have it loaded with fresh batteries and ready to go as soon as my cycle starts (next 2-3 days). Actually excited to start this cycle and get to the point of baby dancing!
> 
> Good luck! it's a great little gadget - although on the pricey side. Here are many experts on the topic (not me, i'm an amateur :haha:) i'm sure they can help you out with any queries.Click to expand...



I ordered mine off walmart.com. the monitor and 30 test sticks plus shipping was less than $200. Which is way cheaper than most I found online and that was just for the monitor. Hoping it works quickly!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh that does sound promising :) when are you going to test? Could be a nice birthday present :) xx


----------



## chicky160

Ooh that does sound good! If only you had a chart we could stalk!! Lol x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks for the advice ladies. Had sharp pains on my left yesterday and the day before (days of both peaks) and my high today-nothing. 
So maybe I did ovulate then. We dtd on both peaks... I am so super hopeful that we're in with a chance at least this month. YAY!

Thank you for all your input. I sure hope sore bbs means a good environment for a bubs to grow!

Garfie-keep us posted. Everything crossed for you!!
xxx


----------



## garfie

:happydance: fingers crossed piano

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks Tink, Chicky and Garfie! now i'm doubting what i saw this morning lol! i saw nothing else. feeling nothing else as well apart from bowel movement and gas lol! I hope my eyes did not deceive me!

The thing is that i wasn't really watching for it, but it just hit me, it was kind of strange, like you've put a little lotion on a pad and it was very very slightly coloured (i thought it was pinkish). 

Chicky, if it is yet a false alarm i will chart next cycle (i won't promise just in case i forget to lol)

Tink, i might test next Mon as i'll be 12dpo, and it is also my birthday. i hope i won't ruin it!


----------



## ilovepiano

hopefulhoney said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. Had sharp pains on my left yesterday and the day before (days of both peaks) and my high today-nothing.
> So maybe I did ovulate then. We dtd on both peaks... I am so super hopeful that we're in with a chance at least this month. YAY!
> 
> Thank you for all your input. I sure hope sore bbs means a good environment for a bubs to grow!
> 
> Garfie-keep us posted. Everything crossed for you!!
> xxx

Good luck hopeful :happydance: for O! :)


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. Had sharp pains on my left yesterday and the day before (days of both peaks) and my high today-nothing.
> So maybe I did ovulate then. We dtd on both peaks... I am so super hopeful that we're in with a chance at least this month. YAY!
> 
> Thank you for all your input. I sure hope sore bbs means a good environment for a bubs to grow!
> 
> Garfie-keep us posted. Everything crossed for you!!
> xxx





Hopeful that sounds like perfectly timed bd'ing!!! :happydance:

Garfie hoping the witch stays well away :hugs: x


----------



## chicky160

Hmmmm the witch is bloody back!!! :dohh: x


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Hmmmm the witch is bloody back!!! :dohh: x

sorry to hear that, :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Panic over she's gone again :thumbup: 

I didn't reset my monitor this cycle so hope and pray it picks up my peak! Then hope and pray a bit more we can actually do something on those peaks! :haha: x


----------



## garfie

Ladies

CD1 for me - and a trip to the docs this cycle to see if I am Ovulating:cry:

Have a good day ladies

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Ladies
> 
> CD1 for me - and a trip to the docs this cycle to see if I am Ovulating:cry:
> 
> Have a good day ladies
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


:nope: sorry she got you garfie :hugs: x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh Garfie... and Chickie... :hugs:
BOO!!! :cry:

AFM: Did not manage to dtd on my high although got both peaks. But then this morning had some serious twinges and worried that o was later than I thought! Let's hope those spermies and that egg were around at exactly the right time. Now I'm starting to doubt myself! :dohh:


----------



## chicky160

Dont worry hopeful you can have ov pains before during and after actual ov so I'm sure your all good :happydance: 

Afm spotting again! That's 10 days now! 5 full af an the days of spotting before and after :shrug: typical. X


----------



## exilius

Chicky - I tend to get heaps of spotting too. Once read that it can indicate low progesterong when before af.


----------



## chicky160

Well this is after af and had progesterone done last cycle and everything was fine! :shrug: think I'm having one of this whacky cycles and my uterus just ha a bit extra to get rid of before I get my bfp THIS MONTH!!! Lol x


----------



## exilius

Fx :)


----------



## 0Austin0

Can I join?! I have my cbfm and I'm just waiting for AF (she's due any day now) to start my first month using it! Yahoo!!!:happydance:


----------



## hopefulhoney

chicky160 said:


> Well this is after af and had progesterone done last cycle and everything was fine! :shrug: think I'm having one of this whacky cycles and my uterus just ha a bit extra to get rid of before I get my bfp THIS MONTH!!! Lol x

Chickie, I had a WEIRD cycle the one before this one and now this one is the most perfect one I've EVER had!! I ovulated on CD17!! Usually o in the 20's!
So maybe (and fingers crossed) you are flushing out some yuckiness and next cycle will be the lucky one
:flower:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Austin, WELCOME!!
This forum is my lifeline... the girls are super supportive and there is a good record of bfp's!
Those that are left are confident that our bfp's are just around the corner!
xxx
hopeful


----------



## chicky160

Morning everyone! :flower:

So cd8 and 11 th day of either af or spotting. Nothing as yet this morning so I hope that's it! 

Hopeful I didn't realise you were a late ovulator like me! Isn't it the best feeling when you get an early one :happydance:

Garfie hope the witch isn't being too evil :hugs:

Tink how are you feeling now sweetie :hugs:

Briss, exil, piano, lulu :hugs:

And welcome Austin!!!!


----------



## exilius

I'm a latish ovulation too, used to be cd23, now seems to be 19. 

Didn't take and b6 or vitex this month, and doesn't seem to have made a difference.

Hopeful: Fx it's a perfect bfp too!


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

CD2 for me and the witch is being sooooooooooo evil I am not usually this heavy:cry: well we will see what the doc has to say later:flower:

Chicky - maybe your pipes are being cleaned out - and your dream BFP is this cycle :happydance:

Exilius - I was always an early O need to be with my short cycles - but the month I got pregnant I didn't O till CD14:happydance:

Hopeful - Fingers crossed for you this month - sounds like everything was perfect for you:flower:

Tink - Hope you are feeling better hun:flower:

Briss - I am hoping the doc will do some bloods this cycle - I know I need to have 7DPO to check for O is there any others you can think of to ask for?:flower:

Austin - :hi: and welcome to our awesome little group - please remember nothing is TMI here and if we can help with any queries or questions we will.

Can you tell us a little bit more about yourself - I'm Garfie I have been trying over 2 years and all I have to show for it is 2 m/c :cry: but I'm not giving up just yet.:happydance: I look forward to sharing your journey with you:flower:

Pixie - Where are you?:flower:

Piano - How are you today:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Charliexoxo

Morning soon to be momma's!
I'm new to all this, and i'll be starting my CBFM tomorrow (CD6). I'm really positive and can't cant to see i'm actually ovualting as after 18months NTNP after coming off the depo injection i'm almost a little disheartened.

I found this group thanks to Chicky :thumbup:

My best friend came off the pill last month and got pregnant striaght away, found out today and i'm really happy for her but for some reason it's really got to me that it was so easy for her and i've been a weepy mess ever since!!

I need some buddies on here who i can talk to on my journey more than ever now!!

Charlie x


----------



## garfie

Morning Charlie

:hi: and welcome hun - I know what you mean about it being easy for some my best friend decided to tell me she wanted a baby when I was going in for my DNC and I helped her work out her dates as she was on the pill and BAM a month later she was pregnant whilst I was still getting over my loss:cry:

I am pleased for her but why couldn't it be both of us together.:shrug:

Never mind I am glad you are excited about using your little machine we all have love/hate relationships with ours:haha: so if there is anything you wish to know don't be afraid to ask:happydance:

Good luck hun :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Welcome Charlie! Cool hair :thumbup:

And yes it's a real pisser when our real life bf get their bfp. Good job we all have each other hey :winkwink: xx


----------



## Charliexoxo

Thanks for the welcome Garfie :) I'm sure i'll have plenty of questions over the next couple of months while i'm getting used to the monitor!

And thanks Chicky, I love my pink hair :)

I've pulled myself together a bit more now so i'm not so tearful thank god! x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi Charlie and Austin,
I've been ttc for almost two years. In March I miscarried and lost my right ovary and tube.
Now waiting for a BFP that can make the distance.
My best friend and colleague (oh boy :( ) is 14 weeks...


----------



## Charliexoxo

Hey Honey. Big hugs to you, that must be a really hard thing to go though. But the best thing is you havent given up hope! That's what we've got to hang onto!!

It's so strange that we spend all our young years fearing getting pregnant but when it comes to actually wanting to have a baby it's not that easy for us. But i guess some people are lucky and i'm honestly really happy for them but it doesn't make it better for us. It is that bit more satisfying to hear when one of us ladies gets that BFP though :thumbup: 

To top my day off, my old workmate & friend has just text me to tell me she's 7 weeks pregnant. It comes in 3's, so there's another to come - hopefully one of us!!! x


----------



## exilius

I think Tink and I have been trying for a little over a year (im sure she said that, if not I'm sorry, I'm imagining things!). 

A few if us got our re referrals a week or two ago. Just waiting to cash it in!

Af due today :( given the obvious one I've been having I'll not be shocked at all


----------



## 0Austin0

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!!! :)
I'm Austin. I'm 29 and my hubby is 30. We've been married for 3 years and best friends for 12 :D. After years of avoiding the subject I slowly had a change of heart followed by several months of talking about actively trying to start a family, we decided to give it a real try starting with this upcoming cycle. We had been worried about it being the right timing but just recently decided the hell with it because its never going to be the perfect time and we would really like to start our little family. My cycles had been irregular so my OBGYN was goin to switch me to a new birth control in early march but we had a serious blood clot scare. Though it turned out to be some freak allergic reaction to the new meds, I decided pregnancy prevention wasn't worth the stress and danger associated with a blood clot, I came off of birth control in march. Because I wasn't on birth control, I started thinking about my other options and then I thought about just. NOT worrying about it and letting what will happen happen. I am SERIOUSLY type A so that free spirit way of thought lasted all of about 3 days when I started thinking about the prospect of having a little one. Thats when I started talking to my hubby about it (he has been wanting kids for years but I wasn't quite ready so he was pretty thrilled by the turn of events).

In late march, I started charting my cycles at the request of the OBGYN (because I couldnt have even told you how long my periods lasted, just that they seemed erratic and too long) and they have been all over the place (anywhere from 28-36 days). After deciding we were going to start trying i panicked and started wondering about what I was going to do to try to predict ovulation since my cycles have been so erratic so I talked with my sister who has a sweet 4 month old baby girl about what she did because her cycles were crazy too and she told me about this book called the impatient woman's guide to getting pregnant (or something really close to that). So I started reading that a couple weeks ago and bought a CBFM because I think that will be the best way for us to have a good chance and also a good way to track ovulation in case I need to worry about anovulatory cycles or anything like that. Doing a BBT isn't really possible or ideal because I never wake up at the same time with work and all that stuff.

So we are going to be trying for our first sweet little one. I'm due AF any day now so I am just playing the waiting game until she rears her ugly face. (i camt remember being this excited for my period to show!! He he he) My hubby got excited and got some ovulation and pregnancy tests from target a couple weeks back and I ordered some wondfo LH and hCG strips online so I am armed to the brim and just waiting :)


----------



## 0Austin0

Hopeful, that must have been a terrible experience for you but it's so refreshing to see how positive you are.

Some of you ladies, well most really, are truly inspirational.


----------



## chicky160

Austin you slipped through my super radar! So a better late than never big welcome!!! :happydance: I hope your journey with te cbfm will be a short one! I also have cycles which vary 29/40 days so obviously ovulation bumps around a bit and in all honesty without my cbfm I would never have known! Fxd for a peak first cycle :hugs: and a bfp of course :winkwink: x


----------



## chicky160

I did welcome you!!! :dohh: haha this af has my brain all squiffy :haha: x


----------



## exilius

Oh, temp doesn't seemed to have dropped yet, and ff flagged my chart as possibly triphasic. With the spotting I know thar chances of pregnancy are slim to nil, however looks like my cycle may be a day or 2 longer. Even bd last night don't trigger af!


----------



## garfie

Exil - Oooooh fingers crossed hun:flower: :dust::dust::dust:

When are you due hun?

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

I'm due today (11 dpo). If I reach 14 dpo I'll test, and party regardless of the outcome, because a 14 day lp?!?! Something improving


----------



## garfie

Wow well done for not testing - I would have:haha: Wasn't sure I had read your chart correctly earlier but your temps are deff a lot higher than normal :happydance: the spotting could be implantation - well I for one am keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :flower:

14day LP is amazing hun - but when I got to 11DPO I tested positive even though I only have a short LP too:flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

Eh, the science is against imputation spotting. Spotting at any stage in the lp doesn't rule out pregnancy, but it decreases the likelihood. It's an old wives tale we tell ourselves to make us feel better. (I can link to the ff study if you want, cdtp has a smaller one with similar results).

Sorry, I just don't like the idea of filling myself with false hope. What will be will be. If I can get a bfp today, then I can get it on Tuesday. I have a history of taking hpt 10 mins before af starts, hence the waiting till properly late!


----------



## Briss

Exilius, your chart looks brilliant, I am so hoping for you

Welcome to all new ladies, 

I am having most awful time at work, working nights and weekends, so stressed and exhausted, constant headache and most awfully it's CD6 and I totally forgot to start my CBFM. I wonder what it is going to say tomorrow, I just hope it works. Hubby is also disappointing, after almost 5 weeks of no beer, he started drinking again. not as much as before but it still affects his sperm


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Welcome to all the new ladies :hugs: lovely to heaar all your stories and have some more people to share the journey with :dust: :dust:

Sorry I've not been around- awful week at work where I've nearly walke out a few times :-( so whilst I've been reading on my phone not been in the right place.

Exil- sending you lots of :dust: really hope this is it :hugs: and you're right, we're on month 13 now (but had a lot few cycles)

Garfie- hope you ovulate this cycle :hugs: :dust:

Chicky- how are you love? Af gone again now?? Xx
Charlie I am also ex-depo, have pcos and hubby has very slightly low morph but not concerned as everything else so high.

Austin hope AF hurries up so you can start actively trying

Hopeful- here is some more :dust: xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh and Briss sorry hun- sorry hubby is drinking again, but the nhs NICE fertility guidelines seem to suggest that 3-4 units a day has no affect on sperm (guidelines from May 2012) so hopefully the change in vitamins will help :hugs: also really sorry that you're so stressed. I know that feeling and am applying for anything to get out! Xx


----------



## exilius

Well, its the evening and no sign of af, but have been feeling pretty terrible. I want to get my hopes up, but at the same time I don't.

Watched Juno with some friends today. First time since ttc - movie is completely different in that context.

Tink - I'm at the end of cycle 13, and approx half way through month 14.

Briss - hopefully hubby keeps it to a minimum.

Sophie - you about? How's it going?


----------



## exilius

Tink :hugs: hope work gets better. How's the job hunting? Not sure what the market is like back home, hopefully better than here.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exil its pretty bad here too.. I can't stay in the same field as no jobs going at the right level and I'm &#8220;over qualified&#8220; to be considered for a standard post :-( I am applying for anything and everything.. Pinning my hopes on an NHS job just hope I get an interview. Xx


----------



## chicky160

Exil fxd crossed for you hun! Stay away witch! And I'm with garfie on this one. Ib is definately no old wives tale, mum had it with every one of us (all 8!) and said to me not long ago she was delighted when she saw af had arrived! Only to discover she was pregnant 2 days later. :haha: x


----------



## ilovepiano

:wave: to all the new ladies, i've been very quiet. i was trying to make a soft-toy this evening which i finished, and it is somewhat crooked lol! however, i'm ok, just waiting. Af should be due Wed or Thu. and i'm at 10dpo... no symptoms whatsoever. boring.


----------



## chicky160

Fxd for you piano! Sometimes no symptoms is a symptom in itself! :winkwink:


Afm cd9 and the cbfm asked me for a stick today. It was a low obviously so as I haven't many left and know I won't ov for at least another 7 days at best I will be feeding it the same one for a couple of days :thumbup: also ic's arrived today! All 40 of them! Thought I could use those to back up cbfm but seeing as I ordered hpt's not opks that won't be happening! :dohh: mind you I'm sure they won't go to waste :winkwink: 

Have a wonderful weekend everyone! Love you all! 

Chicky xxx


----------



## exilius

Temp plummeted, as expect. Red spotting for a few minutes last night, so af isn't far away. Had a terrible nightmare - friends family died, then my dad died (and my mum didn't tell me), but right at the end of the dream I got a bfp.

Chicky - I'm not saying some women don't bleed during lp in pregnancy cycles, just that bleeding in lp has a statistical significance and indicates a non-pregnancy cycle. I would rather put my faith in science than anecdotal evidence.


----------



## chicky160

Oh I know. Some get it some don't. I wouldn't count myself out because of a bleed and regardless of what doctors or so called experts say I think the women who don't have a bleed of some description are the minority. X


----------



## exilius

Couldnt find the ff study, so here's the cdtp one https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/spotting-during-luteal-phase.php

There was also a study by nurses where 1/10th of clinically pregnant women had some kind of spotting during the first 8 weeks.

Other studies have shown that spotting during any part of your pregnancy reduces the chances of live birth (either miscarriage or still birth chances increased).

These are statistically significant chances I'm talking about, meaning at the 95% confidence level (to minimise or rule out methodical and bias errors) there is still a clear correlation. It doesn't mean that some women wont bleed, or that bleeding Isnt the norm for some women, just that most women bleeding Is something worth getting checked out, because it is NOT the norm.

I dont come out with this spiel when people suggest others might be pregnant due to it, but I can't stand that kind of willful Ignorance of science being applied to me. Sorry.

That took a while to type out on my phone


----------



## chicky160

Exil! Bloody hell why do I feel like I'm being drawn into something here! I see your point. But We are all here for the same thing Hun. And that is to offer support we dont get anywhere else. If you don't want Wilfull ignorance applied to you that's fine, but I see it as keeping positive and offering support and encouragement to each other , we all know how crap it is to get a bfn month after month. I like to keep the dream alive x


----------



## exilius

I know, that's why I keep my mouth shut when its talking about someone else. 

Don't get me wrong, if I wasn't here for support (or wasn't getting/willing to give any) then I wouldn't hang around. I just personally don't want my hopes built up unnecessarily as it makes the bfn all the harder to swallow. 

And as my work invokes a fair bit of application of studies, I tend to set a fair bit of test in science and statistics (but each to their own).

Sorry if I came across rude, I didn't mean to, I just wanted to explain my position.


----------



## exilius

On the other hand triphasic charts and plantation dip have a strong statistically significant correlation to pregnancy charts - so reading the studies isn't all bad :D


----------



## 0Austin0

chicky160 said:


> Fxd for you piano! Sometimes no symptoms is a symptom in itself! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> Afm cd9 and the cbfm asked me for a stick today. It was a low obviously so as I haven't many left and know I won't ov for at least another 7 days at best I will be feeding it the same one for a couple of days :thumbup: also ic's arrived today! All 40 of them! Thought I could use those to back up cbfm but seeing as I ordered hpt's not opks that won't be happening! :dohh: mind you I'm sure they won't go to waste :winkwink:
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone! Love you all!
> 
> Chicky xxx

Oh no! Ordering hCG ones instead of LH sounds exactly like something I would do! I bet that was a surprise hahaha :)


----------



## chicky160

Lol I couldn't believe it! Had another look and it did say choose combination, there was a choice of how many of each you recieve :dohh: what a donut lol il have to remember that next time! At least now I know I can start peeing on sticks at about 2dpo without running out! :haha: x


----------



## Briss

Exilius, that dream of yours sounds really depressing, it's like how much one has to sacrifice to get this bfp... my usual dream last few months was me giving birth and holding a baby :( but most recently due do lots of stress at work in my dreams I review and mark up documents all night long, it's exhausting 

for me personally spotting is not norm, I had spotting for a couple of years after termination with complications but then it gradually got back to normal, I was so happy about this until after having that bloody hysteroscopy i began to spot again for a day before and after AF, not a good sign. However, my mum told me she had light period during her pregnancy, strange but it does happen. 

Chicky, you seem to spot often before your period, has this always been like this? 

I missed testing on CD 6 and today on CD7 I got HIGH, wondering whether one missed day could have screwed the whole thing for me, I cant be bothered to temp, I feel like since I found out my hubby's SC I see no point in trying anymore


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Never thought I would be so excited for the evil witch to show up in all my life. So excited to start using my CBFM! Not expecting much the first month, just getting used to the monitor and it getting to know me. But hopefully in a few months I will have a BFP!


----------



## chicky160

Yes lulu it is exciting isn't it! :happydance: bring on those peaks! :happydance:

And Briss I have always spotted. Earliest being 9dpo but usually by 10 I can tell af is well and truly on her way! It's the norm for me. Waiting for that one cycle I don't get it :winkwink: 

X


----------



## Briss

Chicky, i heard an opinion that spotting after ovulation may mean low progesterone level but considering your perfect charts and bloods it does not seem to be your problem. Does your doc thinks it is smth to worry about?

afm, got another HIGH this morning. will probably have to rely on OPK this cycle


----------



## chicky160

No she said everything is fine, I've read tht too but it seems in my case its perfectly normal :shrug: I suppose as its not a new thing its nothing to worry about :hugs:

Praying for those peaks Briss! :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Briss

thanks chicky. I agree everyone is different, the important thing is to know what is normal for you. I learnt so much about my body while TTC, i suppose it is one positive thing to take out of this painful journey


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

How are we all?

Little - Woohoo it is exciting when you first use your machine - let's hope you get your PEAK but don't worry hun if you don't the 1st cycle it's just getting to know you:flower:

Exil - Well it looks like both me and Chicky were wrong on this occasion it wasn't implantation spotting - oh well onto the next cycle are you going to try anything different:hugs:

Chicky - No one knows our bodies like us - if spotting is something you have always had then I say it's normal - now if I start spotting it's something I would worry about. Let's hope the spotting you have had after AF is a cleaning out of the pipes and your BFP is on its way this month:happydance: ah well at least this month you can TEST and TEST and TEST:winkwink:

Tink - I really hope things improve for you, nothing worse than being stuck in a job you don't like :hugs:

Briss - I agree we all know our own bodies best, so sorry to hear hubby is drinking again, hope you get your PEAK this month :flower:

Hopeful - How are you hun?:flower:

Austin - Hi how are you feeling today?:flower:

Pixie and all the other ladies where are you?:hugs:

AFM - Back on the old grapefruit juice let's see if it can work its miracle again - the witch seems to be outta the door but she has still left me with sore boobs - just when I think I have it sussed my body throws me a curve ball:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Fxd for you piano! Sometimes no symptoms is a symptom in itself! :winkwink:

Oh chicky, if only! i got a BFN today - 11 dpo. usually the 12dpo test is correct. i think i'm out.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Piano hopefully 12dpo (your birthday) will be your lucky day :dust: :hugs: xx

Thanks Garfie :hugs: and good luck with the grapefruit juice xx


----------



## exilius

Garfie - gonna go au natural for the net month or two. Two fold reason, 1. Should be getting an fs appointment soon and it makes sense to let them start with a blank slate. 2. I'm due to be on the worst day of af on my wedding day - hoping to shift that a little, although not sure how much the pills and potions are actually changing my cycle.

My mum gets back from the UK at the end of next cycle, and with any luck she'll bring some progesterone cream for me to play with.

Fx hopeful


----------



## 0Austin0

Blargh! Silly AF. The one and only time I want her to get here quick she is taking her sweet time. I'm on CD37 so far. Hoping she gets here soon!


----------



## exilius

I forget if you've already mentioned, are your cycles normally regular? How long normally?


----------



## 0Austin0

They're variable. Normally anywhere from 28-36 but usually between 28 and 32 which isn't terribly variable but when trying to catch an eggy it matters. Im just being impatient.


----------



## exilius

Just got my first fs appointment :D 27th Sept


----------



## chicky160

Garfie hope the gf juice is working its magic! :happydance:

Exil that's fantastic news! :happydance:

Austin those few days make all the difference don't they! When you do get those peaks don't be surprised if they bump around a bit! I can peak anywhere from cd16-24 :dohh:

Tink how's things Hun any joy with the job hunt? :hugs:

Hopeful how's things Hun? :hugs:

Briss, piano & lulu sending tons of :hugs: 

Anyone I've forgotten? I hope not but if I have here's a hug for you too :hugs:

Afm- Hubbys issues are rearing their ugly head again :dohh: we still haven't had a referral letter to get his endoscopy done so will be ringing the dr later to see what's happening. Taking my Archie for his booster today so no doubt will have a miserable doggy too! Then off to take my little brother (6ft tall but still a baby) to have his staples out of his shoulder, keeping myself busy trying to take my mind off of those impending peaks and not being able to do anything about them :cry: anyways happy face on! Have a wonderful day my lovelies :hugs:

Love chicky xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks for the thought Tink, but i got a bfn yesterday at 11dpo. not testing again. i've been upset enough for another few cycles lol! - i did it yesterday not to ruin today. i think i've done well.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone,
I'm doing well. 6dpo and sore nipples but not much else to report.
Chickie, I'm so sorry hun. When my friends tell me how much their DH's want to dtd I want to kick them in the teeth :(
I totally understand!
xxx
hopeful


----------



## chicky160

Lol me too hopeful. He wants to but there's nothing there :shrug: and the Viagra give him such a bad headache. Oh well I will be persistent :winkwink: and hopefully manage a little something x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Chicky :hugs: and :hugs: and :dust: to you and Hopeful

Exil yay for your appt!

Happy birthday Piano :hugs:

Well... I have just been to the doctors.. and we have our referral to the FS! :happydance:

The reasons are as follows:

1. With 19, 50 and 18 day cycles there is no way I am ovulating and it would be difficult to judge when to have a day 21 blood test! :haha: (doctor took blood today, only problem is I am still bleeding! but it's something that will say no and work in my favour, or yes, and if it does, wicked). Believe it's caused by the PCOS and needs treatment, though she said my bloods were normal and another doctor said they were borderline..

2. My constant bleeding this cycle. My scan showed a cyst, and uterine fibroid tissue (so fibroids apparently), and my examination today showed I have a cervical polyp that may also be contributing to the bleeding and the infertility.

I was going to have a referral to gynae to have it burnt off, but she decided FS would be more beneficial. She recommended the pill to stop the bleeding and also as more fertile afterwards, but said no as know the 2 years of trying starts again after that unless the FS makes you do it.

Finally some good news....now to get an interview for this job! Come on luck....


----------



## chicky160

Tink that's fantastic! So glad you have that referral, and I agree it's best to let the fs deal with the whole polyp, fibroid issue and not a gyno. Otherwise you'll have to wait to have that done first and god knows how long that will take! So happy things are moving on for you :hugs: x


----------



## chicky160

Was the scan the one you had privately? X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yep! :) x


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh oh, i'm slightly spotting very light brown. i think AF is around the corner! if she shows up tomorrow this would have been a 25 day cycle! quite short for me, but it happened once in a while.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Piano- I really hope :witch: doesn't show... still keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## ilovepiano

tinkerbellsie said:


> Piano- I really hope :witch: doesn't show... still keeping everything crossed xx

Tks tink, my hopes are really low as yesterday i got a bfn at 11dpo. however, all i can do is wait. the least i hope it'll not be painful and if so, i'm lucky that tomorrow i'm on leave from work.


----------



## chicky160

Really hope the witch stays away piano :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Really hope the witch stays away piano :hugs:

I really wish so, but :shrug: not very hopeful since y'day's bfn.


----------



## hopefulhoney

piano, my best friend's beautiful baby boy was a bfn until 17dpo...
just saying.
have hope :)


----------



## exilius

Oh, Fx you get an appoint as quick as I did Tink! It's all happening this month, hey?

Piano - I hope you get a nice, pain free af. Mine woke me up at 3am :( here's hoping for a nice clear, strong o next month :D


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Piano, one of my friends has cysts on her ovaries and kept getting negatives soshe finally went to the doctor (thinking it was the cysts causing her to be late and so forth) they did an US to measure them, she was 9 WEEKS preggo. Still getting negatives a few days before the US!


----------



## LittleLuLu02

And while I am here, I must say, I typed out a huge thing last night and hit post but for some reason it didn't. I was so mad I didn't even feel like typing it again. I am over it now and so here it goes for attempt #2. 

I just want to say Thank You to all of you for being one here and showing encouragement and support to me and everyone else. I have only been on here about a week and already feel like I have a huge support group to talk to and discuss things with. Men just don't quite understand the frustration and everything that goes into TTC. They enjoy it and if it doesn't work, more fun for them! 

It is nearing what would have been my due date and my friends that were due around the same time as me are driving me crazy! Don't get me wrong, I am excited for them, but it is so hard to hear them talk about being preggo and feeling the baby and nearing the time to meet him or her when I know I should be doing and experiencing all of that as well. It also makes it even harder when I work in the Nursery and Nicu at my hometown hospital and all the moms come in having their second or third baby at 18 or 19 and we have been trying for months and can't get pregnant so easily. it just breaks my heart that there are people out there who want babies so bad and can't have them and then there are people who can get pregnant so easily and decide they don't want it. I do understand there are circumstances for it all. Just saddens me a little in this moment. 


So again, I thank you all for sharing your stories and encouragement. It is when I am having weeks like this that I can come read these posts and know that there are people who are willing to help me through it. 

I do however have a concern. Ever since my MC (Feb) I have not had a normal cycle length, when before they were exactly 28-29 days and started very first thing in the mornings no matter what. March:30 April:31 May:28 June:39 July:34 Aug: (Still waiting to start. Today is day 34 and still no sign of the witch. I really just want to hurry up and start so I can start using my CBFM. Tested yesterday just to make sure and it was a BFN. Anyone else have this problem? I have even tried having sex to make me start because it seems that always seems to make it come and it didn't this time. I have been having headaches this week, too.Very bloated and just "fat" feeling. Not sure what to think of it all. Guess it is always a waiting game no matter what week it is.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Aw Tink hun that's great news about your referral :happydance: and I'm sure it's a sign of your luck changing :flower:

Chicky - Sorry to hear hubby is still having problems:cry: hmmm we will all have to put our heads together and come up with some scenarios that will get him going again:winkwink: Hope your little doggy was not to grumpy yesterday - when we took ours for kennel cough they were fine and then they started coughing a day later for a week:cry:bless em and there was nothing we could do for them no tixylix for doggies:haha:

Piano - A belated Happy Birthday hun - hope the witch stayed away:flower:

Exil - Great news about your appointment - not long to wait now:flower:

Hopeful - 6DPO :happydance: how are you feeling?:hugs:

AFM - I am busy busy busy my avon delivery came yesterday I started at 7.30am and finished at 7.30pm in between being mum, cook, referee etc oh and wife :haha: it takes a lot of my time but I am still loving it - it feels like Christmas every month:winkwink: Got to deliver one set of brochures out today about 150 so a good workout too:haha:

CD6 monitor on HIGH - still got sore boobs (this must be the norm for me now:shrug:) missed my CD3 test as it fell on a Saturday oh well maybe next month - if I need it:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

LittleLuLu02 said:


> Piano, one of my friends has cysts on her ovaries and kept getting negatives soshe finally went to the doctor (thinking it was the cysts causing her to be late and so forth) they did an US to measure them, she was 9 WEEKS preggo. Still getting negatives a few days before the US!

Wow!! well i wish that was my case (not the cysts lol)



Garfie, tks!! AF has stayed away so i'm either thinking this is a good sign or else it is just preparing its way as i should be on tomorrow or Thursday. 13dpo today and feeling really sleepy. i am sleepy before AF as well, so i don't have much hopes really.


----------



## Briss

CD10 today and got my PEAK, quite early but then I missed a few days of EPO so I guess it did not work this cycle. My very good friend got her BFP today after just 2 months of TTC which included 1 BD session a month and she never was able to get a positive OPK and her DH is in his late 40 ... I actually had a cry at my desk after talking to her. I did my smear test this morning and shared my situation with the doc who recommended adoption... It just gets from bad to worse, isn't it, we did not BD I am really losing hope


----------



## hopefulhoney

CD7 I think Chickie :) and some light cramping but nothing else. bbs stil a little sensitive but nothing else to report!
Light cramping and sore-ish bbs normal AF signs for me!


----------



## ilovepiano

Good morn, i'm still having that spotting since Monday, it's not blood but it seems like dark discharge - dark yellow/brown. never had this before. today i'm v uncomfortable like AF is round the corner, so i think t's just taking its time before bursting out!


----------



## hopefulhoney

hey ladies. 8dpo and yesterday I cramped all day. so far today it's lighter but still there. def doesn't feel like IB (i think!) so probably AF preparing herself for a break through soon :(
BOO!


----------



## ilovepiano

It's definitely the ugly :witch: as now i'm spotting brown. so most probably tomorrow it'll be day 1 again... off the first cycle day!


----------



## LittleLuLu02

CD35 and still no AF or symptoms of either. So frustrating. I just want to begin using my monitor. Is that too much to ask of you evil witch? The one time I actually want her to show, she won't.


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Just noticed the EWCM. Guess I'm ovulating very late. Will be doing the baby dance for the next week hay to be sure. My body is going crazy. Still haven't had a chance to use my CBFM. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## exilius

Bugger, I keep forgetting to set mine!


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Bugger, I keep forgetting to set mine!

Lol you're still in time to set it!!


----------



## chicky160

Hopeful and piano hope the witch stays away! :hugs:

Lulu. Hope the witch Hurrys up! Lol. :hugs: Hun you have tested to rule out already being pregnant right? :shrug: x


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Hopeful and piano hope the witch stays away! :hugs:

Too late chicky! :wacko: :sleep:


----------



## LittleLuLu02

chicky160 said:


> Hopeful and piano hope the witch stays away! :hugs:
> 
> Lulu. Hope the witch Hurrys up! Lol. :hugs: Hun you have tested to rule out already being pregnant right? :shrug: x


Yes, it was negative. No symptoms of pregnancy at all. Or AF. The only one I guess you could call a symptom is me being emotional, but that could be from all the stress, too. I guess if she doesn't show by the weekend then I will test again Monday. Today is CD 37 I think. I have gone as long as starting on day 40. So until then, I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Briss

I did not get a temp shift this morning so guess I did not ovulate yesterday (my second peak) afterall, looks like this cycle OPK detected my LH surge more accurately than CBFM


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone, just to update, 9dpo and I think I'm def out this month. I've had pretty sore bbs -woke up this morning and they feel fine :(
Also, cramps are back... 
I've had AF cramps this far in advance before.:cry:


----------



## Charliexoxo

Briss said:


> I did not get a temp shift this morning so guess I did not ovulate yesterday (my second peak) afterall, looks like this cycle OPK detected my LH surge more accurately than CBFM

Hey Briss, I'm backing up my CBFM with BBT & OPK's (and i've just bought some pre-seed!). I wasn't sure if i'd gone over the top with all of this but it sounds like it's probably worth it now from what you've said! 
I don't feel quite so much of a crazy lady now! :loopy:


----------



## Briss

Charliexoxo said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> I did not get a temp shift this morning so guess I did not ovulate yesterday (my second peak) afterall, looks like this cycle OPK detected my LH surge more accurately than CBFM
> 
> Hey Briss, I'm backing up my CBFM with BBT & OPK's (and i've just bought some pre-seed!). I wasn't sure if i'd gone over the top with all of this but it sounds like it's probably worth it now from what you've said!
> I don't feel quite so much of a crazy lady now! :loopy:Click to expand...

I can usually rely on CBFM to detect LH surge but obviously unless you temp you would not know if you actually ovulated or not, the reason I also use OPK is cos after I had lap&dye/hysteroscopy my CBFM did not work for 2 cycles (it just gave me HIGHs) and I was going mad not knowing when to BD. I think it is probably enough to just rely on CBFM but I will use my OPK until I run out. 

I used pre-seed last cycle, unfortunately it did not work for us but then again with my hubby's low SC there is very little that can work, a miracle maybe


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

How are we all?

Piano - sorry the :witch: got you - hope she's not to much of a bitch:flower:

Charlie - We all become crazy ladies when ttc - it's a mad world in ttc world and only us lot understand - not bff, not hubbys, parents - only us so don't feel so crazy we understand :winkwink:

Briss - How are things between you and hubby - did you say he was drinking again? - hope he's managed to cut down:flower:

Hopeful - You are still not out yet hun - keep going, how are you feeling today:hugs:

Little - How are you today - any signs yet? - Is the doc aware your periods are so far apart hun?:flower:

Exil - I hope you finally remembered to set the monitor :haha:

Tink - How's things with you? any news on the job front.:flower:

Chicky - Hi hun hope you and hubby are fine - what CD are you on now, did you say you were using the CBFM this cycle or not?:hugs:

AFM - CD9 nothing to report except sore boobs:haha: this seems to be the norm give me a break a full month of them? - anyway time to collect my Avon brochures in (it is chucking it down here) oh well lets hope there is some juicy orders in and then I won't mind getting wet:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

garfie said:


> Piano - sorry the :witch: got you - hope she's not to much of a bitch:flower:

Hi Garfie, tks, it is still a bit painful, mainly on the left side. i will speak to the doc once i'm off it to see if there's anything wrong.


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Garfie, I was considering talking to her again the next time I run into her. (I see her usually weekly with where I work). Or if I don't start or get a positive soon, I was going to call the office. Today is currently CD35. I will give it to CD40-45. Tested again the other morning just to be sure even though I am still having no symptoms. BFN. The only thing I really have now is random twinges and slight pains in my pelvic area. I am probably just working myself up over it and as soon as I relax and quit worrying, I am sure I will start. Just a waiting game from here!


----------



## hopefulhoney

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> 
> Hopeful - You are still not out yet hun - keep going, how are you feeling today:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> X

Thanks for asking Garfie! 10dpo - nips still a little sensitive but not sore. Light cramping still hanging around...No idea what to expect?!:shrug:


----------



## hopefulhoney

PS: Garfie, I'm excited to test with you... when are you testing? Even tho I'm almost 99% sure its a no-go this month, I dont mind doing it together?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie and Hopeful :dust: and :hugs:

I have an interview Thurs- so fingers crossed!! It's quite late that day so hoping to find out by lunch time Friday so I can write my resignation in my lunch break! LOL

No news on baby front... still bleeding :-(


----------



## 0Austin0

AF frigging finally came today!!! I was seriously about to get worried! CD1!!! I am going to wait until tomorrow or Monday morning to start my CBFM because I usually get up around 430 during the week so I figured id set my alarm and get up at 630 tomorrow so I could start it then and it would work out timing wise better for me. I couldn't believe I slept until today!!! Yay for sleeping in and yay for AF!! And even bigger yay for TTC! :)


----------



## garfie

Austin - :happydance::happydance::happydance: for all three bits of your good news - the little machine we love/hate it - wait until it asks you for a stick then you will be excited waiting for the little eggy to pop up:winkwink:

Tink - Aw good luck hun with your interview hope you get it is it still doing a similar job? what CD are you on now:hugs:

Hopeful - I think you will be testing way before me hun as I haven't even O yet - although for dutch courage I'm happy to test with you how mad is that:haha: If those sensitive nips are not normal for you then you are still in the game hun:thumbup:

Little - Ow wow hun I would have been there before now demanding a blood test - ask the others :winkwink: patience is not my middle name:flower:

Piano - How are you feeling today hun - hope those pains have eased:hugs:

Chicky - Where are you? - missing you hun:flower:

AFM - CD10 monitor still on HIGH - nothing to report :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## 0Austin0

tinkerbellsie said:


> Garfie and Hopeful :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> I have an interview Thurs- so fingers crossed!! It's quite late that day so hoping to find out by lunch time Friday so I can write my resignation in my lunch break! LOL
> 
> No news on baby front... still bleeding :-(

I will cross my fingers big time for you!! Good luck girl! (how awesome would it be to write a resignation during lunch break. That would be so satisfying!!!)


----------



## chicky160

Hi ladies! 

Sorry haven't been on much have had a crappy couple of days :hugs:

Austin glad ages finally here! Don't forget to hold down the m button till it flashes to cd2! :happydance:

Garfie I'm sorry pickle! Missed you too :hugs:

Tink good luck with the job! Fxd it's all yours! :hugs:

Hopeful hope af is staying away! :hugs: 

Love to all x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks for the luck ladies :hugs:

Garfie I have no idea on CD.. I had a 17 day cycle based on when bleeding started again but ff wouldn't let me register it. According to ff on CD11 but I think its more like CD15. Not had positive opk yet but been bleeding almost continually since CD1 of last cycle in August! Xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

11dpo today and BFN with fmu... BOO! :nope:
Cramping almost non existent again, sore nips a little less than yesterday but bbs still fuller than usual. No more testing for me until 14dpo (Tuesday)
I think I'm driving myself insane!!!! :wacko:


----------



## hopefulhoney

PS: Garfie, I read CD9 as 9DPO... As above-mentioned... going insane!!


----------



## 0Austin0

chicky160 said:


> Austin glad ages finally here! Don't forget to hold down the m button till it flashes to cd2! :happydance:

Ughhh thank you for saying that! I feel sure I would have forgotten that little bit early in the morning. The upside is at least I will be able to try it again the next day if I somehow manage to muck it up. He he he


----------



## LittleLuLu02

chicky160 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Sorry haven't been on much have had a crappy couple of days :hugs:
> 
> Austin glad ages finally here! Don't forget to hold down the m button till it flashes to cd2! :happydance:
> 
> Garfie I'm sorry pickle! Missed you too :hugs:
> 
> Tink good luck with the job! Fxd it's all yours! :hugs:
> 
> Hopeful hope af is staying away! :hugs:
> 
> Love to all x



Hope your days start getting better!


----------



## Briss

my temp dropped this morning so did not get my crosshairs :( may be I did not ovulate?


----------



## chicky160

briss it looks to me like you may have ovd on your first peak,, ff is having a hard time because of all the missing temps, dont worry hun :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies...
I'm so sad today. My colleague told all the kids that she's pregnant and it just gets me down. I've dreamed of going through everything she is going through for 2 years. I'm so tired of this.
I wish I could just check out, you know? I wish I was able to say, "Okay, this is too hard! I'm done with this baby thing!" 

Came home and wept on DH's shoulder...
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ilovepiano

Hopefulhoney - I hear you!! don't give up. i know it's hard, but sometimes i know of ppl who did everything in their possibilities to get pregnant, and it just did not happen in those times. Then after years of trying, it happened. Maybe we're one of those ladies :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Hopeful - Aw hun I guess we all know how you feel:flower: it is an old cliche but it will happen when the time is right. I started taking baby asprin yesterday - I can't remember do you do the grapefruit juice to help transport his swimmers? :flower:

BIG :hugs: for you we all have days like this come here and vent/chat promise it will make you feel better.

No:witch: = NOT OUT:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Oh hopeful it sucks when people you work with are up the duff. I truly cannot wait for my colleague to go on mat leave! I long for the day I can turn up without having to look at her perfectly formed bump :cry: 
(That's what the nice me says, the horrible me would say) who the eff does she think she is getting up the duff before you! Or any of us actually! Kick her in the ankle! Go on! You know you wanna :winkwink: 

Garfie nice temp spike missy :thumbup:

Tink not long now till the interview! :happydance:

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone xxx


----------



## Briss

It does not look like I ovulated, last two days my temps are at my usual pre-O levels. very disappointing. On top of that I have cramps like AF is on her way, something tells me I am going to have a very short cycle again. I wonder why this is happening. I can only think of two things: I have tremendous amount of stress and working all nights and weekends last 3 weeks and I had a smear test on my first peak. Can smear test screw your O?


----------



## Charliexoxo

Hey ladies, hope you all had a good wknd.

Chicky - I'm with you on your less than polite thoughts to these women who dare to be pregnant before us!! :winkwink:

Briss - Temperamental cycles are the bain of my life too - a regular 30 days would be a dream! 

Garfie - I keep hearing about baby asprin...what exactly is it?!

Im CD16 and ive been having twinges, i've had a look at my past few cycles and i've noticed a twinge around the same tiem each month so maybe this is a sign i'm about to ov?! My CBFM is on high (and has been since CD7!) so i tried an opk and i've got a faint line so i guess it means it's my week to BD! It's my birthday this week so it'd be the best present ever to make that baby!!

Does anyone else get ovulation spotting?? The thing that made me pay attention to my ovulation today was that i'm spotting. NOt sure if it can be ovulation spotting or whether it's just a random thing i've got today. Thought i'd put it out there and ask! 

C x


----------



## chicky160

Charlie I've never ha ov spotting before so can help much on that front is it every cycle? And I'm cd 18 so not far from ya :hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I've had ov spotting a few times... Don't know if actually ovulated or not tho :o think I did 

Had day 21 blood test results today.
Progesterone 5
FSH less than 8 
LH 30 def not a surge day either.. So def pcos me thinks xx


----------



## garfie

Tink - That doesn't sound good, so what are they doing about it? or are you waiting until your appointment:flower:

Charlie - I have had O spotting too - like Tink think I ovulated but can't be sure - I've heard it's a very very good sign so hope you are getting plenty of :sex: in

:dust::dust::dust:

Chicky - Are you close to O now hun:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Its not good... I was meant to make an appt to discuss but then for after work and none in next fortnight. However referral has been done so don't really see the point. She won't &#8220;do&#8220; anything I don't think x


----------



## 0Austin0

:hugs: tink ... I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## chicky160

Tink sorry for the not so great bloods I hope when you do receive your fs appointment they'll help you more as I thing dr's generally can't prescribe anything anyway :hugs:

Garfie I bloomin hope so cd18 and not an ov twinge in sight! Stupidly I copped the hump the other day and decided I wasn't peeing on any more sticks, it made sense at the time let me tell you but now I'm thinking I was having one of those cut off your nose to spite your face moments :shrug: hormones hey? Anyway I'm not going to bother now with it until next cycle as we aren't bd'ing anyway :cry: god why is ttc so tough!? Oh and I switched on the telly earlier, it was friends, the one where Rachel finds out she's up the duff, I cried....a......lot!!!! Best bit was hubby saying ooh what's up chick?! Really! Lol. What a div. :haha:
Anyway to answer your question I certainly hope so! :haha: sorry about the rant :winkwink: xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Chicky... :rofl:
You had me hysterical with your response! Ha ha ha!
I know, right!?
Preggers women... don't they know how much we want to slap them... :brat:especially the ones who bemoan how they got preggers by accident!

13dpo, BFN. :sad2:


----------



## exilius

Charlie - I've had o bleeding about 3 times. Each time I was taking isoflavones and had an o dip and a huge temp spike. O bleeding is a sign of strong ovulation, its awesome.

Tink do you know when your fs appointment will be yet?
Chicky - poor dear. Also, I totally miss the term 'div' no-one uses it here. How is hubby going atm?


----------



## chicky160

Haha I love the term div too exil and try to fit it in wherever appropriate :haha:
He's ok, his endoscopy came through for the 17th oct and honestly can't get it done soon enough! I'm praying they'll find something that has a quick fix! :happydance: on a happier note he is now on day 7 of not smoking! So I'm hopeful we will see an improvement soon :thumbup: x


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Cycle day 41 and still nothing. Will be testing again tonight or tomorrow. Talked to my doctor today and she gave me a rx for clomid. Anyone else used it before? I still have to wait for AF to show before I can use it. So frustrating. I never have wanted to start a darn period so bad in my life.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Urgh Lulu! How frustrating. Why cant that stupid witch show up when she's supposed to and disappear when she's not wanted!! Stupid cow!!!
I hope she comes soon hon! :hugs:

AFM: EPIPHANY!!!! :wohoo:
I just read a success story (anyone else get obsessed with those in the 2ww?) where someone mentioned having NO EWCM! I swear, I complain about this all the time. I have no EWCM at all, and am often dry around my peaks too. We use preseed, but only as a lube (on the outside) - sorry! TMI!
This lady took Robitussen and she said she got LOADS and was preggers right away. I just remembered that the only time I ever remember getting EWCM was two weeks after I thought I o'd (didn't get a peak that month) and we dtd and I got pregnant! (and then mc) I can't believe it! I am so thrilled that this could be the answer! :shrug:

I mean, I will be way more thrilled if I POAS tomorrow and get a BFP but I'm pretty sure I'm out.:nope: This next cycle, I'm going to try focus my efforts on getting some good quality CM. Maybe this will make the difference for me... :thumbup:

Anyone out there tried something like this to up their CM?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

hopefulhoney said:


> Urgh Lulu! How frustrating. Why cant that stupid witch show up when she's supposed to and disappear when she's not wanted!! Stupid cow!!!
> I hope she comes soon hon! :hugs:
> 
> AFM: EPIPHANY!!!! :wohoo:
> I just read a success story (anyone else get obsessed with those in the 2ww?) where someone mentioned having NO EWCM! I swear, I complain about this all the time. I have no EWCM at all, and am often dry around my peaks too. We use preseed, but only as a lube (on the outside) - sorry! TMI!
> This lady took Robitussen and she said she got LOADS and was preggers right away. I just remembered that the only time I ever remember getting EWCM was two weeks after I thought I o'd (didn't get a peak that month) and we dtd and I got pregnant! (and then mc) I can't believe it! I am so thrilled that this could be the answer! :shrug:
> 
> I mean, I will be way more thrilled if I POAS tomorrow and get a BFP but I'm pretty sure I'm out.:nope: This next cycle, I'm going to try focus my efforts on getting some good quality CM. Maybe this will make the difference for me... :thumbup:
> 
> Anyone out there tried something like this to up their CM?

Thanks, yes it is frustrating. I have personally never used anything to increase CM. I always seem to make plenty(TMI) but I have heard that robitussen does help. A lady I work with kept trying to get me to do it to help, but I can't stomach the taste of it. Good luck to you!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Oh no! the taste! I hadn't thought about that!
PS: The month I got pregnant, I was SO frustrated with AF. I tested and got nothing but BFN's! Started running to jiggle it out if I had to!
Eventually got a BFP really late. I hope that's your case and if not... that she hurries the heck up! 
How do you feel? Crappy?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

I feel fine. These past few days I have been extra bubbly/happy but not sure why. I have noticed I have had slight headaches at least once every day for the past week. I do feel bloated/fat. But nothing that would make me think I was prego. These are all AF symptoms for me. She just won't come. The longer I wait, the more my face breaks out and looks like I am going through puberty all over again. I guess if I get to 8 weeks with no AF, then I will call the doctor and have her do a blood test. I don't have very good patience so This might be another long two weeks. But I hate bothering the doctor all the time, too. Guess we will see. I am going to test again in the morning.


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck littlelulu!!


----------



## garfie

Hopeful - A few of us have tried grapefruit juice, the month I got my BFP I was on it:happydance:

It's easy to take just a small glass in the morning from when the witch leaves right through to Ovulation. I have tried it again this cycle but hubby working shifts so not had much :sex:

Fingers crossed hun you don't need it:happydance:

Little - Oh wow I would so have been to the doctors by now:haha: but I can understand you wanting to wait but 8 weeks :saywhat: hope she shows up soon. Don't know anything really about clomid thought it was supposed to help you Ovulate but I could be wrong - have you had blood test to check for Ovulation before hun:flower:

Chicky - Div:rofl: my kids are always calling each other that along with douche oh and er a few other choice names:blush: Well done hubby on quitting for 7 days:happydance: must be making your life easier:winkwink:

Tink - Only a few more days to go until your interview are you ready - or was you born ready hun:winkwink:

Piano - Sorry hun forgot again what cycle are you on - I'm CD13 and still HIGH temp is still up (well same as yesterdays):happydance:

Love to everyone else:flower:

AFM - Going to try and collect my soggy Avon brochures in today from the village - let's hope its worth the cold trip out:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

garfie said:


> Piano - Sorry hun forgot again what cycle are you on - I'm CD13 and still HIGH temp is still up (well same as yesterdays):happydance:

Hi Garfie, Cd6 today, obviously low - see ticker below :)


----------



## hopefulhoney

:witch:


----------



## chicky160

Oh hopeful sorry the witch got you hunny :hugs:

Garfie I think your children should live with me! Seems we are on the same wavelength :haha:

Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hopeful so sorry :hugs: this cycle has to be it xxx

Garfie hope you didn't get too wet.

I miss you ladies :hugs: I've been too miserable to be on here much, and I really miss my cbfm! I've got a doctors appt 17th Oct hoping for referral letter before then tho... If I get this job I prob shouldn't rush it and try naturally for a month or two as want to settle in a little before asking for time off and hubby has no more holiday til Jan xx


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: to you all ladies, nothing to add from my end, Cd6, that's all.


----------



## 0Austin0

What is the theory behind the grapefruit juice or is it just one of those things?

Also, I've heard of people taking mucinex in place of robutissin. That's supposed to help the little cilia get free and bring the eggy from the ovary into the Fallopian tube better (I'm not sure if there is any scientific data to back that up, but mechanistically it does make sense... If I get time later, I will try to do some searching).

Last question. Has anyone tried the SMEP or know someone who has? I just read about this and I am intrigued.

Hope everyone had a good day :) :hugs: ---Austin


----------



## exilius

Austin - I think most of us use a variation of smep, as that bd pattern is the one advised for most people by most medical professionals. However if you have infertility issues it won't be the miracle plan that fixes everything, it'll just help improve chances by making sure bd is well timed.

Afm: weird af this month. Longer than usual and still spotting after bd. Did get a low on cbfm this morning :D thinking it might have been the soy or something causing all my highs.


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Sorry I haven't been on in a little while, my internet has been messing up at the house and my phone is NOT as smart as it is supposed to be when it comes to the internet. 
Some of this will be redundant and I am sorry. 
I spoke with my MD Monday and talked to her about my periods being extra long and so forth. She did start me on Clomid to help me ovulate within a normal cycle (28-29 days). She did inform me that anything between 28-35 is considered normal even if they are different each month (not what I wanted to hear since I have always been 28-29 day cycles). My instructions from her were to wait until I started and then take the Clomid on days 5-9. This is to hopefully help me ovulate on time so it is easier to track and be able to BD at the right time. I am to use it for 2 months and then if nothing has happened by then, I am to go in on cycle day 21 for blood work to make sure I am at least ovulating. I will be using my CBFM with the Clomid, but have read I may get highs sooner that usual so to do the BD as much as possible. Guess we will see how the next few months go. This is so frustrating. I have been pregnant before, so why does my body decide now is the time not to ovulate?

Garfie, I am only waiting until 8 weeks just because I don't want to be the patient that calls the office everyday (I used to work there). I may have it done before then if I really begin to get impatient. I will be sure to keep you all updated. Baby dust to all!

:dust:


----------



## ilovepiano

CD 7 - low :) - this is normal. only the last cycle i got a high on Cd7 and it freaked me out lol!


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies! :flower:

So I ov'd yesterday. Am now officially in the tww! Managed to somehow have a couple of really well timed quickies, god knows how, but here's hoping! 

Lulu I've read a lot of people take it in the evening so you sleep through most of the side effects, also the monitor will probably be a bit whacky,! those little sticks we all love to pee on and clomid don't mix very well, so definitely keep an eye on your temps, just in case :hugs:


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Chicky for O and even better some well timed quickies - good luck in your tww hope it goes quick:flower:

The kids have got their cases packed and are waiting by the door - so full of cheek and back chat these days - the eldest as partly because of his condition, the youngest as he sees the eldest get away with it! aaaarrrgh:haha:

Exil - I don't do the SMEP we just work round his shifts:haha:

Austin - The grapefruit juice is supposed to help with the swimmers, the month I got my BFP I had just started it. I am taking it again this month but not sure I'm even O so we'll see. Good luck hun :flower:

Hopeful - So sorry the :witch: got you - what is your plan of attack next cycle?:hugs:

Tink - So sorry you are feeling down, hope your referral comes through quicker it's awaful waiting and not knowing once you know I always think it is better - limbo land is no fun:cry:

Piano - So glad your cycles are behaving themselves:flower:

Little Lou - I don't know about clomid - but have read that it's best to take it in an evening because of the side effects:flower:

Charlie - Hi :flower:

AFM - Not sure I have even O again:cry: temp drop this morning and monitor still on HIGH, might be going for those dratted blood tests after all:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LittleLuLu02

chicky160 said:


> Morning ladies! :flower:
> 
> So I ov'd yesterday. Am now officially in the tww! Managed to somehow have a couple of really well timed quickies, god knows how, but here's hoping!
> 
> Lulu I've read a lot of people take it in the evening so you sleep through most of the side effects, also the monitor will probably be a bit whacky,! those little sticks we all love to pee on and clomid don't mix very well, so definitely keep an eye on your temps, just in case :hugs:




Good luck to you on your tww! I hope everything goes well! :thumbup:


----------



## exilius

So, tomorrow we're off to see the fs for the first time. Little bit scared. Any advice?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Starting to get some pelvic discomfort. I think AF might be on her way soon! FX! :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

No advice Exil- but good luck. :hugs:

Garfie- thanks honey.

Chicky- yay for O and well timed BD :happydance:

Interview tomorrow... am now scared :o xx


----------



## chicky160

Good luck exil hope it goes as well as it can for you Hun, as for advice just ask lots of questions although haven't got that far yet so god know what to ask! Maybe Briss would have a better idea :thumbup:

Tink good luck with the Interview tomorrow! What time is it? X

Garfie do you need someone to adopt them? I'm available :haha:

Lulu I hope af is here soon so you can get to use your new friend! :hugs:

Afm not much apart from ov pains! Day after temp spike. Hmmmm oh well see what tomorrows temps bring xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ladies, might have to go to the Gp tonight. i cannot eat without going to the loo minutes afterwards. this is all driving me nuts! something's wrong with my intestines i suppose!! blah!

Cd8 - low.


----------



## chicky160

Feel better soon piano! Do you have ibs? Hope it's just a nasty tummy bug. X


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Feel better soon piano! Do you have ibs? Hope it's just a nasty tummy bug. X

Thanks Chicky! i wouldn't be surprised if it was IBS as i suffer from an anxiety disorder and depression sometimes. But this has been going on since April, becoming more frequent now so i rule out the tummy bug or it would be a very big one :haha: I'm feeling so tired right now and worried as well. We'll see what the doc will say tonight. usually bowel problems start on my left hand side, like next to the hip/ovary. It's uncomfortable! i just want to :sleep: right now lol!


----------



## garfie

Piano - Aw hun have you tried peppermint tea - that helps mine calm a bit it does sound a lot like IBS and stress does not help:cry: The doc will probably put you on medication I am supposed to take mine 3 x a day, watch what I eat, drink blah blah. Try the peppermint first though hun until you get your appointment will help with the cramping :hugs:

Tink :happydance::happydance: good luck for your interview today hun, what time is it? will be thinking of you - remember this is just a formality and the job is in the bag :thumbup:

Chicky - Er did I mention they also come with two big dogs, a cat, and a hamster? - hmmmm now I'm dreaming about that penthouse me and hubby could have :haha:

Lulu - Any news yet hun - has the witch knocked?:flower:

Hopeful - How are you hun today:flower:

Exil - I agree with Chicky just ask lots of questions, maybe write some down - where is Briss when you need her? Briss come out wherever you are:hugs:

Briss - Hope everything is okay in your camp and hubby is behaving himself:flower:

AFM - CD 15 - monitor still on HIGH - FF still saying no O:cry: Looks like I will be using all 20 sticks:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

Saw the fs. She's got me down for a trans vaginal scan, hsg and day 3 bloods. she said that depending on the results may look at cloimid, possibly iui. she reckons that since we're young and haven't been trying for 2 years they normally wouldn't look into anything, but I was persistent :) guess that's the benefit of a pay to use health system.

She was relatively impressed with my knowledge tho :)

Piano - I agree sounds like ibs. Last year I had depression, anxiety and stress disorders with gastritis and possible ibs. Took tablets for a month, then the rest was diet management (no onions garlic or tomato :'( ). Hopefully you get better soon!


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, sorry I stayed away for a while, had a nightmarish time at work, working terrible hours and then the deal did not close - all this hard work for nothing. I am so tired and sleepy I cant care anymore. I am going away for a week to see my family, hope to see some BFPs here when I come back :)

I got my crosshairs today! so happy :) FF finally agreed that I ovulated on a high after peaks despite having temp dropped for two days, not sure what it was all about. I am going to be away so wont be temping until next cycle.

Hubby had another couple of pints yesterday, am so annoyed and we keep having arguments, not great. Overall he had very little alcohol over the last couple of months so I guess we can repeat the test to see if this had any effect. fingers crossed.


----------



## 0Austin0

Ughhhh!!! I am so mad at myself! I woke up late for work, rushed downstairs and used the bathroom and midpee I remembered that I ended to turn on my CBFM! It asked for a stick too!! Growllllll! So I tried again with no luck. Then I just used water and fed the beast the stick. I'll take an OPK when I get home just in case I missed something but I am just so mad at myself right now!


----------



## ilovepiano

garfie said:


> Piano - Aw hun have you tried peppermint tea - that helps mine calm a bit it does sound a lot like IBS and stress does not help:cry: The doc will probably put you on medication I am supposed to take mine 3 x a day, watch what I eat, drink blah blah. Try the peppermint first though hun until you get your appointment will help with the cramping :hugs:

Tks Garfie, the problem with me is that i don't like any kind of tea, but if it will help i'll gulp it down one way or another lol! :)

I will go to the GP tonight and see what he says. I'm not cramping much, it's just an uncomfortable feeling on my side, and i get gassy. :shrug: this and TTC are really not helping my moods, can't get any more confusing lol!


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Piano - I agree sounds like ibs. Last year I had depression, anxiety and stress disorders with gastritis and possible ibs. Took tablets for a month, then the rest was diet management (no onions garlic or tomato :'( ). Hopefully you get better soon!

Tks Exil, my problem is that even if i have a rich (yummy) milkshake like the ones in which they mix milk with ice cream, i have to run really fast afterwards so i stopped taking them lol! i hope it's not food intollerance, my diet mainly consists of carbs and meat protein as i don't like most things. Would it be the same, i'll just have to starve until i get used to the change lol!



Austin, you made me laugh at "the beast". couldn't you use a used stick instead of wasting a new one?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

garfie said:


> Piano - Aw hun have you tried peppermint tea - that helps mine calm a bit it does sound a lot like IBS and stress does not help:cry: The doc will probably put you on medication I am supposed to take mine 3 x a day, watch what I eat, drink blah blah. Try the peppermint first though hun until you get your appointment will help with the cramping :hugs:
> 
> Tink :happydance::happydance: good luck for your interview today hun, what time is it? will be thinking of you - remember this is just a formality and the job is in the bag :thumbup:
> 
> Chicky - Er did I mention they also come with two big dogs, a cat, and a hamster? - hmmmm now I'm dreaming about that penthouse me and hubby could have :haha:
> 
> Lulu - Any news yet hun - has the witch knocked?:flower:
> 
> 
> Hopeful - How are you hun today:flower:
> 
> Exil - I agree with Chicky just ask lots of questions, maybe write some down - where is Briss when you need her? Briss come out wherever you are:hugs:
> 
> Briss - Hope everything is okay in your camp and hubby is behaving himself:flower:
> 
> AFM - CD 15 - monitor still on HIGH - FF still saying no O:cry: Looks like I will be using all 20 sticks:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


No witch yet and CD 44. I have to do a mandatory TB skin test every year with work. I'm going today, so I think while I am there I am going to tell them I had a positive test and ask them to confirm it with a serum. If they do, it will be free and not annoy my doctor. If they tell me no, I will then be calling the doctor. I am so exhausted! Will keep you all updated. Hopefully will know something by tonight!


----------



## 0Austin0

It's my first stick my first month of using CBFM so I didn't have an old stick to use :(

Also my boss brought yummy donuts tho morning and I ran to the bathroom an came back and they were all gone! I didn't get a single one. I think I should go home, crawl back under the covers and stay there before anything else happens today hehehe


----------



## exilius

Damn insomnia is playing up. Got <2 hours sleep . Not fair, I'm knackered


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Okay ladies. Need opinions. I have been having cervical mucous for about a week or more now. Today I am exactly 2 weeks late with BFN tests. I decided, since I still have OPT's, to try one before I showered just to see what it said. Low and behold, it showed up Positive. Not sure if it is a fluke or what, but going to be :sex: a lot this next week. Hope my DH is ready to be worn out. I am going to still have my blood drawn today for an HCG level, just in case. :happydance: Either way any of this goes, I will be excited. I could be on my way to a BFP or on my way to seeing the :witch: show her ugly face and then I will get to start using my Clomid and CBFM. My poor DH has no idea how active he is about to be, possibly for the next 2 months or so. :haha:

I hope everyone is doing alright. :dust: to all of you! Can't wait to see how many BFP we all get by the end of the year!


----------



## chicky160

Lulu I think that's a great idea! And a pos opk on cd44? Did I read that right? X

Austin I hate days like that! Lol I'd be throwing a major hissy fit if I didn't get left a donut! I'd probably sack whoever was responsible :winkwink: as for stick don't worry keep it in the foil it'll still be ok to use x

Hopeful how's things? X

How did the interview go tink? X

Piano think I've caught your poops over the net! :winkwink:

Garfie chart making any more sense? Get many Avon orders? :hugs:

Briss sorry to hear all that hard work was wasted :dohh: 


Afm not much :shrug: ordered some new sofas and they arrive Tuesday! :happydance: that's all I have for now lol xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks for the luck ladies interview was at 4 and went really well. I now have a bug tho :cry: I didn't want anymore sick days :cry:

I'm also worrying that I may not be able to do this job (working in a hospital) what if adult sick and poo is harder to deal with than toddlers?? X


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Piano think I've caught your poops over the net! :winkwink:

Lol poor you!!!

i went to the doc as i said this morning. he prescribed some medicine to restore my intestinal flora. He said it can either be food intolerance or IBS. Glad it doesn't seem to be anything else, i was worrying about celiac disease or something of the sort. He said that it's very rare for someone my age to become celiac but it has happened, just very rarely, and there would be other symptoms. Phew!


----------



## chicky160

Glad you've had some help at the docs piano. :hugs:

Tink I think adult poo and sick would be much worse! I had to wipe an old lady's bum once. Urgh......I don't even like talking about it :haha: was helping out my aunt who runs her own at home care service, needless to say didn't choose that profession lol x


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Yes Chicky, CD44 and a + OPT. I thought it was crazy, too. They wouldn't draw my blood today since all my pregnancy tests have been negative and told me to call the doctor. Guess I will end up calling her tomorrow. I just really hate to bother her about this, but how else am I supposed to be able to time and plan things if I don't know when to :sex: My doctor did tell me last time I spoke with her that a cycle doesn't always have to be the same number of days every time. The number of days from the first day of your period (CD1) to when you ovulate can be different each month, but the number of days between when you actually ovulate and when you start your next cycle is always 14. 

Anyone else ever had this long of a cycle? Or any suggestions of ways to make :witch: hurry up and show?


----------



## 0Austin0

LittleLuLu02 said:


> Yes Chicky, CD44 and a + OPT. I thought it was crazy, too. They wouldn't draw my blood today since all my pregnancy tests have been negative and told me to call the doctor. Guess I will end up calling her tomorrow. I just really hate to bother her about this, but how else am I supposed to be able to time and plan things if I don't know when to :sex: My doctor did tell me last time I spoke with her that a cycle doesn't always have to be the same number of days every time. The number of days from the first day of your period (CD1) to when you ovulate can be different each month, but the number of days between when you actually ovulate and when you start your next cycle is always 14.
> 
> Anyone else ever had this long of a cycle? Or any suggestions of ways to make :witch: hurry up and show?


I don't have any advice or anything but I just wanted to say good luck and that you should call the doctor. My experience is that I worry about bothering them for nothing and they are usually more than willing to help :)


----------



## chicky160

LittleLuLu02 said:


> Yes Chicky, CD44 and a + OPT. I thought it was crazy, too. They wouldn't draw my blood today since all my pregnancy tests have been negative and told me to call the doctor. Guess I will end up calling her tomorrow. I just really hate to bother her about this, but how else am I supposed to be able to time and plan things if I don't know when to :sex: My doctor did tell me last time I spoke with her that a cycle doesn't always have to be the same number of days every time. The number of days from the first day of your period (CD1) to when you ovulate can be different each month, but the number of days between when you actually ovulate and when you start your next cycle is always 14.
> 
> Anyone else ever had this long of a cycle? Or any suggestions of ways to make :witch: hurry up and show?


Well it should be the same but I've had 14 days at best, some anywhere between 11 and 13 and am always spotting by 10 dpo. Yet my progesterone levels are fine so work that one out :shrug: I've never had a cycle that long either I think my longest are about 42 days. Sorry if you've already mentioned this but have you recently come off bc? X


----------



## ilovepiano

My LP is usually 13 or 14 days.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Exil - Hope you had a better night sleep:flower:

Little - A POS OPK on CD44 - that can't be right surely. What did the doc say hope you get some answers soon, your little machine will be pining away:haha:

Chicky - Wohoo on your new sofas - my kids will love bouncing all over them not to mention the cat using them as a scratching post:winkwink: Avon is going well thanks for asking hun - people are starting to trust me now and know I will be coming back for books and orders no matter what the weather brings:flower:

Piano - I'm on mebeverine for mine that's all I can take - but glad doc has prescribed you something hopefully now your body can get back to normal:hugs:

Tink - Aw hun - hats off to you I couldn't do that job. I looked after my mum when she broke her hip for 6 weeks and that was enough:haha: it takes a special person to be able to do a job like that I would imagine though hun after a while you would get used to it like any job.:flower:

Austin - Hi hun how is things going with you - all okay with your sticks today it takes a bit of getting used to:flower:

Briss/Hopeful :hugs: to you

AFM - A temp raise again (keep up temps) and then I will finally have O although the BD timing could have been better if I have - aw well O is a step in the right direction:happydance: still taking my aspirin monitor still on HIGH :shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks ladies. I'm not sure I can do the job, that's the problem. I'm really unhappy where I am now but I don't want to leave a job I can do for one I can't. How do you know if you can or you can't? I mean a lot of people struggle to change other people's children's nappies or empty their potties and I can do that- though it used to make me heave.

I have no idea what cd I am on, though I have stopped bleeding... But if I am going to get pregnant don't want to do it I between jobs or start a job like that with ms! Lol

Garfie yay for O... I wish the monitor would just work! :hugs:

Piano hope you start feeling better soon :hugs:

Little hope you get some answers soon.

Exil glad the fs is helping :) and hope you get some answers soon. Hope you sleep better today/tonight.

Chicky hope TWW has a nice surprise at the end of it :hugs:

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone else. Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I think I am on cycle day 21 but FF is saying 18 as it wouldn't let my last cycle be less than 21 days! However I have been using opks and no sign of a surge even though bought sensitive ones so don't think I'm ovulating it's cycle! Xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks ladies for your best wishes, i'm sort of gassy today but at least i ate. i really hope that these meds do the trick! I'm trying to eat low fat food for the time being.


----------



## garfie

Paino - That will be the old stuff working its way out - takes a few days for tablets to kick in properly try and avoid spices, rich foods etc in fact if you can for a few days eat bland foods also try eating more wholewheat and drink plenty of water to help flush it all out.:flower:

Tink - Sometimes I think that FF thinks it's god:haha: I don't understand do you have it on advanced settings or something different? - my cycles have been anywhere from 17 - 26 and it's never put me at a different date - have you missed some info out?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I don't think so... The earliest it let me have was 21 days but I know I've had a 19 day cycle before lol...I think it's because it was predicting ovulation but af only stated 5 dpo.. Lmao. I don't think I o'd tho. X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I changes it :d thanks :) I had to ask to change cycle start data as it thought I ovulated... So CD21 and no chance of bfp yet as no :sex: due to bleeding.


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Garfie it seems you're a poop-expert lol! obviously pulling your leg


----------



## garfie

:rofl: Piano - Poop expert! well after suffering for many years I think I finally have mine under control:happydance:

Now just got to do the same with TTC:haha:

Tink - Glad FF agrees with you are you temping if so we can't see your chart, how can we stalk:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Nope Garfie not been temping as it was stressing me out- esp with the long and then stupidly short cycles. I'm using it to keep track of days really xx


----------



## garfie

Darn it Tink - no we can't stalk and you know how we love to stalk:haha:

As long as you know (sort of) where your at:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LittleLuLu02

chicky160 said:


> LittleLuLu02 said:
> 
> 
> Yes Chicky, CD44 and a + OPT. I thought it was crazy, too. They wouldn't draw my blood today since all my pregnancy tests have been negative and told me to call the doctor. Guess I will end up calling her tomorrow. I just really hate to bother her about this, but how else am I supposed to be able to time and plan things if I don't know when to :sex: My doctor did tell me last time I spoke with her that a cycle doesn't always have to be the same number of days every time. The number of days from the first day of your period (CD1) to when you ovulate can be different each month, but the number of days between when you actually ovulate and when you start your next cycle is always 14.
> 
> Anyone else ever had this long of a cycle? Or any suggestions of ways to make :witch: hurry up and show?
> 
> 
> Well it should be the same but I've had 14 days at best, some anywhere between 11 and 13 and am always spotting by 10 dpo. Yet my progesterone levels are fine so work that one out :shrug: I've never had a cycle that long either I think my longest are about 42 days. Sorry if you've already mentioned this but have you recently come off bc? XClick to expand...



I quit taking my BC in Nov. 2011 so been off almost a year! I have considered going back on it for a month or two just to help regulate, but don't want to put off TTC any longer. What is the best way to track my temps online so you ladies can help me keep up with mine and I can compare those with my machine results(assuming I will get to start using it soon)?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol... Sorry :haha: I have no idea where I'm at ovulation wise as was bleeding continuously and not had a pos stick so assume I've not ovulated.

Now I have a dilemma. I've been off work poorly as was sick last night and still rough this mornring with a bad head and not able to face food or drink. I have since eaten and drank and am okay other than a temperature. Its my cousins 18th today and we were meant to eat out tonight. I've told them I was poorly and couldn't go then my aunt text me and asked how I was feeling and I said much better- then she said they'd be happy if we could still go :/ xx


----------



## garfie

Little - Most of us use FF hun it's free to sign up with - Fertility Friend you can click on my chart if you wish and it will direct you to the site.:flower:

Tink - I say maybe you could show your face for a while but not eat just in case (how high is your temp) - after all you don't have to stay all night if you don't want to :flower: a bit of fresh air might make you feel better :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Its not too bad 38.3-7. I've just eaten a little and I'm ok just feel super tired. Trying a car ride with hubby now lol. I just don't wanna make anyone else poorly and I'm on a coach trip to london tomorrow lol. Also mum would never let me out on a night if I'd been off school  xx


----------



## garfie

Tink - If my temp was the high I would be preg or dying on the sofa:haha:

Ah but you see now you are the grown up you get to make all the decisions - so you can play out tonight if you want:happydance: 

Have fun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol. I always seem to suffer with high temps even if just a cold- 39.2 is my limit :haha: I've told them no, but may join them for a drink later... :) I dunno! Lol I feel guilty! I've promised my cousin another meal out anyway xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

And it would be amazing if I was preg tho we not :sex: since 3rd Sept so unlikely :cry:


----------



## ilovepiano

garfie said:


> Now just got to do the same with TTC:haha:

I know something about that too...!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Stayed in in the end- and had a nearly positive opk! Now I'm confused! CD21 too... Now do we try or not!? It or depends if try new job or not?? Aaaaahhhh xx


----------



## chicky160

Omg tink get busy girl! Sod worrying! Everything always works out in the end no matter what, so go get naked! :happydance: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lmfao!!! You're hilarious! There was me thinking we should wait! :o xx


----------



## chicky160

For what! Do it! Do it! Get busy making all your dreams come true, after all all you really want is a baby :hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

To be certain about work etc...

Haha deed done! :haha:

All I need now is some money and then I can just quit work anyway! Like that's ever gonna happen :shrug:

Xx


----------



## exilius

Piano - also avoid high acid foods (look up GRRR/IBS diet). Unfortunately it cuts out all the good stuff, but once you're back to normal you can gradually reintroduce foods to find which ones are safe, and which ones aren't


----------



## exilius

Wow, my normal used to be 35.5. If I get a 37.5 I take it as fever! I'd be dead if it was 38 or above!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol Exil its funny how different people are affected by different things when they're ill. I can't function with a bad head.

Well if that was the end of my surge yesterday veryy well timed :sex: last night as not even a second line on there today. Doc asked if I had been bleeding after :sex: and I said no.. (I always put mooncup in) but this morning when I wiped I did... So maybe I do then :doh: xx


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Piano - also avoid high acid foods (look up GRRR/IBS diet). Unfortunately it cuts out all the good stuff, but once you're back to normal you can gradually reintroduce foods to find which ones are safe, and which ones aren't

Tks Exil, now i'm really confused what i can and cannot eat :( will speak to another doctor so that maybe he sends me for tests. My GP only saw me from the outside and tried listening to my bowels, so i guess he can't really be sure it's ibs. i just hope it's a bug!


----------



## ilovepiano

Good louck on your efforts Tink!!

Cd 10 - CBFM still low. maybe it is now getting used to me! usually it's on high's right now.


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Tink - :happydance: on well timed :sex: the bleeding could have been O spotting hun don't you think unless of course it was a lot - do you get pains during sex? - if so maybe ask the doc about endometerosis (not sure if I've spelt it right):flower: whilst they are investigating you they may as do it thoroughly right?

Piano - CBFM on Low? - do you have long cycles?:flower:

AFM - I'm soooooooo excited look look ladies it looks like I am in the TWW :happydance: 3DPO - the main thing is I appear to have O :happydance: although the :sex: wasn't well timed at least it looks like my body is getting back to normal:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Tink - :happydance: on well timed :sex: the bleeding could have been O spotting hun don't you think unless of course it was a lot - do you get pains during sex? - if so maybe ask the doc about endometerosis (not sure if I've spelt it right):flower: whilst they are investigating you they may as do it thoroughly right?
> 
> Piano - CBFM on Low? - do you have long cycles?:flower:
> 
> AFM - I'm soooooooo excited look look ladies it looks like I am in the TWW :happydance: 3DPO - the main thing is I appear to have O :happydance: although the :sex: wasn't well timed at least it looks like my body is getting back to normal:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Woooooohooooooo! Soooooo excited! You have crosshairs! And we are only a day apart! Testing buddies :thumbup: x


----------



## ilovepiano

Garfie, usually my cycles are 27/28 days long. so i don't know how it is still on low on cd 10! and y'day i had ewcm so :shrug: it is either not working or my internal system has just gotten weird and bonkers lol!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie- interesting u should ask that! The year before we started trying went to doctors complaining of pain during sexx and cos the internal exam and scan didn't show anything significant they said it was in my head and was something like vaginismus even tho the pain was in my abdomen??

Ill mention it if I ever get an appt! Lol.. I think the bleeding may be the result of my polyp as doc was surprised I hadn't had any! Still bleeding aa little :(


I'm exhausted! Just got back from 16 hour day trip...

Yay that Garfie and Chick are cycle buddies :happydance: :bfp: for both of you! :dust:

Piano hope cbfm sorts itself out xx


----------



## 0Austin0

Hi girls :) nothing new to add. I just wanted to say hi :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hiya Austin :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

So based on the idea of ovulation being yesterday I should be on for a 34 day cycle... TWW after 1 :sex: here I come...

I'm now tempted to stay where I am jobwise and come clean to my mum and aunt that we've been TTC justt want the FS appt to hurry up esp if its fundamentally just the polyp stopping me getting and staying pregnant :-( xx


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Nothing new for me. CD47 and still BFN's and no signs of AF. :( Calling the doctor's office first thing Monday morning!


----------



## ilovepiano

Got my first high on the CBFM today at CD 11


----------



## chicky160

Lulu I agree Deffo worth a visit :hugs:

Tink maybe you should stay either way I hope you get your bfp more than anything :hugs:

Piano great news! Not long till the peaks! :happydance:

Garfie temps still up! :happydance:

How's things everyone else!? Hope cycles are all going well :hugs:
Xx


----------



## 0Austin0

Piano--- I got mine too!!! Wahoo!!! (It's my first moth though so I'm pretty sure it's just being nice to me, but it still made me a happy lady this morning!!) :)


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies,
piano and austin, WAHOO! Get on it ladies!!
Took my first dose of Robutussen at lunch time... yuck!! But hoping I'll be seeing some EWCM as a result. I sure hope this works!!

Love to all!
hopeful


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky, Austin, Hopefulhoney, time to dance :D Austin, so we might be O and testing buddies this month :)

i did not see this morning's reading as i was a little late, will do when i return home


----------



## garfie

:happydance:Piano and Austin - go grab that eggy:flower:

Hopeful - the things we do eh? - I tried grapefruit juice have you tried that yet hun, nicer tasting I believe:hugs:

Lulu - Did you get answers yet hun? this must be so annoying for you:flower:

Chicky - Yeah I would have loved to have been cycle buddies - take a look at my chart:cry:

Tink - I'm sure you will make the right decision, if your heart is not in it for this new job, then stay were you are - great news you are telling your family how did they take it?:flower:

AFM - Well I'm 5DPO and I'm bleeding - gutted is not the word - means I have yet another 19 day cycle and........... I don't get to POAS this month Happy Halloween to me you old witch:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Charliexoxo

Morning Ladies!!

I've been off celebrating my birthday so i've been off for a few days. 

I just needed to share, CD23 and i got my peak!!!! I started to think I wasn't going to get one this cycle so i'm really happy!! I've already warned my other half that as soon as i get back from work we're straight to :sex: !! We've got it in every couple of days for the last week so here's hoping!!! 

I'm so happy ladies, I feel so much more positive even just knowing I got a peak!! :happydance:

I hope you all had a great weekend, by the looks of it, a few of us will be on our TWW together!

xxxx


----------



## ilovepiano

garfie said:


> :happydance:Piano and Austin - go grab that eggy:flower:

...... RUNNING.......... :haha:


----------



## 0Austin0

Garfie - you don't have to tell me twice :) Hahahahahaha! Wahoo!

Piano - that would be awesome!!! My cycles are pretty long so that may throw us off but that would be really neat!


----------



## ilovepiano

0Austin0 said:


> Garfie - you don't have to tell me twice :) Hahahahahaha! Wahoo!
> 
> Piano - that would be awesome!!! My cycles are pretty long so that may throw us off but that would be really neat!

Austin, i usually have 27/28 day cycles.


----------



## chicky160

Oh Garfie :hugs: I'm sorry about the bleeding, my poor testing buddy :cry: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Garfie so sorry hun :hugs: have you been told you prob don't ovulate on cycles less than 21 days? Are they able to do anything? Xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies, 
I'm loving the activity on here right now but sad to see Garfie that you're having a tough time of it :(

QUESTION: Who has tried or is on EPO? Made a difference? I am DESPERATE to see some sort of CM!! Help! I'm on Robutussin now but my dad (OBGYN) suggested EPO. Well ladies? What do YOU say?


----------



## exilius

Hopeful - I used to use epo. It seemed too work, but my cm was better when I stopped it. I think Briss or pixie had the Same experience.

Charlie - I celebrated my hens night tuis weekend (at least it was meant to be, but I felt really let down by my friends who saw it as the bucks night and forgot about me)

Tink, it sounds like a cruel way of looking at it, but where are you going to be less depressed?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sorry your hens night was a washout Exil :hugs: not long now :happydance:

I personally don't think I could get much more depressed... So I guess I need to try it (if I get offered it :/) its so hard tho! Xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hmm, that's interesting. I have no idea whether to try EPO or not. Anyone else got experience?
I have ZERO CM, I wonder if it'll help. 7dpo and the Robutussin must be working a little. I feel wet but obviously only a little as nowhere near O yet :)


----------



## exilius

It's worth a shot, you've nothing to lose by trying it.

Tink - 74 days :)


----------



## chicky160

I'm on epo hopeful, I've taken it for years but for other reasons and don't find I have much cm either so for me it doesn't really help, I've been having grapefruit juice this cycle, a glass (or sometimes 2! I really like it!) every day and it made a massive difference, it was much more noticeable and thinner, I think that's also why my last af was such a long one, cleaning everything out so to speak :hugs: x


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ladies, i only saw the CBFM's results for today after i returned home from work. Peak1! :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Piano get :sex: xx


----------



## chicky160

ilovepiano said:


> Hi ladies, i only saw the CBFM's results for today after i returned home from work. Peak1! :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

tinkerbellsie said:


> Piano get :sex: xx

I know, but i really don't feel like it! lol! but we will.


----------



## 0Austin0

Piano!!!! Yeahhhh! Good luck, girl!


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Austin, this is the 3rd month using CBFM. Till now i had no luck. We'll see.

i have stopped pre conception tablets as i thought they might be making my bowels loose, guess i'd better restart even just the folic acid. better not risk. 

Chicky - shake it baby (with all the dancing lol)


----------



## hopefulhoney

hmm... I just spent $18 on EPO and not one of you has had a positive experience with it... Maybe it just doesn't work. Think I'll call my OBGYN. This cycle I'll just try Robutussin and I'll hold onto EPO until then.
Maybe I won't need it?
Piano, go make that baby lady!!


----------



## chicky160

Oh hopeful sorry if I gave the wrong impression, I use epo for the hormonal imbalances before af! Lol. And it's been a lifesaver! If I don't take it for a day or two I really feel the difference and so does my hubby :haha: but I have no idea I it increases cm I have been using it for at least 10 yrs now so really can't remember what it was like before. :shrug: I would definitely recommend it thou and some ladies swear by it :hugs: xxx


----------



## exilius

Hopeful - if you've bought it you may as well try it. With everything else we do it works better for some women than others. You won't know if it works for you until you try it.


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Tink- What is your current job and where are you applying? It sounds like you may do some similar work as to what I do. Maybe I can give you some advice if I know more.

Garfie-I am so sorry about the bleeding.

Hopeful- I am new to all this forum abbreviations. what is EPO?

Chicky- Good luck on your TWW.

Piano- Good luck to you as well. 

AFM- I had my blood drawn this afternoon. Will hopefully get my results back by tomorrow morning and get some answers and probably some more questions. haha. Still trying to figure out how to attach FF link(and remind myself to check temps and chart them) and make a signature type thing like most of you all have. (I'm slow)


----------



## hopefulhoney

Evening Primrose Oil :)
Took me a while to get all the abbreviations too xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lulu I currently work in a children's nursery :/ and I've applied for a job as a Health Care Assistant (nurse's assistant) in a hospital

Good luck with your bloods x

Afm: believe I am 3dpo.. No signs yet :haha:


----------



## ilovepiano

hopefulhoney said:


> Piano, go make that baby lady!!

Trying to!



LittleLuLu02 said:


> Piano- Good luck to you as well.

Hi littleLulu, Tks! :)




2nd day of Peak today. Do any of you know of somewhere on internet where the cbfm sticks are sold at a cheaper price? i was thinking ebay.


----------



## Charliexoxo

2nd day of Peak today. Do any of you know of somewhere on internet where the cbfm sticks are sold at a cheaper price? i was thinking ebay.[/QUOTE]

Hey Lulu, I got my 2nd peak today too so we're on this TWW together for sure! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310188018463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I got my sticks from ebay - 2 boxes £36.99 plus £4 delivery or in boots they're buy 2 get the 3rd free which works out a bit cheaper and if you dont need them all i always think you can sell them on as they're sealed xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks Charlie, it's Piano not Lulu lol!


----------



## Charliexoxo

ilovepiano said:


> Thanks Charlie, it's Piano not Lulu lol!

Haha, oh god wheres my brain gone!! Sorry Piano!


----------



## ilovepiano

No problem Charlie! :)


----------



## LittleLuLu02

I got mine at walmart.com


----------



## ilovepiano

LittleLuLu02 said:


> I got mine at walmart.com

Thanks LittleLuLu i will have a look as well. not sure if they make international deliveries but i will check.


----------



## 0Austin0

I got mine off of amazon but I can't remember how much they were :( but I know they were cheaper than the stores usually are (around where I live, anyway)


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Austin, i don't know why i tend to forget Amazon, but buy from Ebay instead  i found a good price i thin, for about £18 for a packet of 20. not bad! there's also a package for 2x20 sticks but i hope i won't need so many lol!


----------



## Charliexoxo

Ladies, I need help! 

I'm on my 2nd peak day (OPK's were positive yesterday) and my other half is having a bad day and i cannot see him being in any kind of mood to BD. We did on Sunday & yesterday and we will tomorrow but seeing as it's a peak day and i've probably ovulated today is it going to lessen my chances alot if i dont? Argghhhhh, why o why!! I didnt think it'd ever be this hard to have sex so much, he's feeling like there's too much pressure and I dont know how to make it better!! x


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Just got the call from my doctor. blood test came back negative as I knew it would. I have an appt next week to talk to her more in depth about the Clomid and maybe even going back on BC for a month or 2 to help reulate me again. I feel like I am back to the beginning. I will still use my CBFM so it can use these next few months to help it get to know me. Hoping that will help with when we go to try again it will be more accurate with my highs and peaks. So sad about all this. :cry:
Good luck to all of you! Looks like I won't be joining in on a TWW with anyone anytime soon. But, if anyone else wants to sit and wait for AF to rear her ugly face I will gladly wait with you! :haha:

I will still keep you all posted on how things are going and what decisions are made along the way!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Charlie, my advice is skip today and do tomorrow. 
Your hubbie is more important than ttc and I think you're well covered anyway :)
xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lulu keep testing with the opks. Your body may decide to ovulate at any time.. Or just keep BDing 2 to 3 times a week ;-)

Charlie I think you've covered basis well. I never tell hubby about cbfm or opks for that reason xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

LittleLuLu :hugs: maybe we'll wait for AF together... i'm not raising much hopes and tonight i'm not in the Bd'ing mood. not at all!


----------



## exilius

Charlie - I'm with the other girls. Your marriage is more important. I've also found its helped my H2b to not schedule sex, but to do something sexy to turn him on when it's a good bd day. It helps to stop it from being a chore and brings it back to being an expression of love and desire.


----------



## chicky160

Lulu what cycle day are you on now? Like tink said keep peeing on those sticks! Just because you haven't ov'd yet doesn't mean you won't! X

Hopeful hope all is well with you x

Tink any news on the job? X

Piano stay positive af will not arrive! X

Garfie how's things Hun? Not heard much from you! X

Afm not much to report 7dpo and not a symptom in sight :shrug: not that that's a great surprise but you know, a little something would be nice :haha: 

Love chicky x


----------



## exilius

Looking like I either missed the lh surge (my guess would be yesterday) or my body is trolling me. the lh line is completely gone, and the estrogen line seems a bit darker. today is my normal peak day.


----------



## chicky160

Lets hope that temp spikes tomorrow exil and you got some well timed bd'ing in! X


----------



## LittleLuLu02

chicky160 said:


> Lulu what cycle day are you on now? Like tink said keep peeing on those sticks! Just because you haven't ov'd yet doesn't mean you won't! X
> 
> Hopeful hope all is well with you x
> 
> Tink any news on the job? X
> 
> Piano stay positive af will not arrive! X
> 
> Garfie how's things Hun? Not heard much from you! X
> 
> Afm not much to report 7dpo and not a symptom in sight :shrug: not that that's a great surprise but you know, a little something would be nice :haha:
> 
> Love chicky x



tomorrow (Oct. 3) will be cd50 :( My hormones are driving me crazy. 
I loaded up on grapefruit jucie, carrots and rasberries tonight at the grocery. I heard all of these can increase CM. I did try the carrots before and it seemed to help. 

Tink- I will be sending you a PM soon on the job info.


----------



## 0Austin0

Charlie - I agree with the other girls--- I flat out asked my hubby whether or not he wante to know and he said that he wasn't sure but I kind of decided that the best thing would e just to not tell him so he wouldn't have to worry about it and that's worked out really well so far. He's a happy guy :) 

Lulu - so sorry... :(


----------



## 0Austin0

Exil - bummer on missing your surge!!


----------



## ilovepiano

Did not BD yesterday i was too tired, i hope i'm still covered.


----------



## Charliexoxo

Thanks ladies, and i think you're all totally right. From next month i'll try and keep it to myself and when it's time i'll get something sexy going so it's less pressure for him :thumbup: 

Well now i've got my TWW but i'm not going to get my hopes up too much, what will be will be.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Sorry I've not been on here much I didn't want to bring down the positiveness of this thread with my grumpyness:flower:

As you know this cycle is totally messed up again and I guess it got me down:cry:

Anyway onwards and upwards

Tink - Did you hear back from the job interview - or have you come to a decision yet?:flower:

Piano - If I could get pregnant from just one BD a few days before O I am sure you more than have your bases covered:happydance:

Austin - My hubby is the same - he doesn't want to know all about it, that's what you girlies are for to talk to, vent to, even cry to:hugs:

Chicky - 8DPO - sorry I fell off the testing wagon - but I am still here cheering you on - come on BFP! and no symptoms can be a symptom:winkwink: Have you got your sofa delivered yet? - bet it looks lovely:flower:

Little - Fingers crossed you get your BFP - what has the doc said.

Exil/ Hopeful - Hi ladies hope you are both okay.

Briss - Looks like I'm off down the same path as many of you ladies have travelled wish me luck:thumbup:

AFM - I spoke to my Doc yesterday and told her about my 19 day cycle and that I didn't think I was O. Her reply of course you are you got pregnant - er yes but my last blood test was back in April:dohh: she said she couldn't refer me as: I was O, had 2 m/c (need 3), had 2 healthy children etc. But has husband had a S/A - no he hasn't, well he needs to phone and collect a sample pot if this is what he wants. I was shocked at the comment of course it is what he wants cheeky cow! 

I said to her if you need a reason to refer me to a gynae how about because I have endo and I think that is interfering with my fertility I think it has flared up again - well she ummmed and aaaahhed and said can you give me some symptoms so I reeled of a whole list:haha: (I have endo for years and have suffered in silence) well if this was the only thing stopping me I would be a fool not to have it checked out wouldn't I - after all I have tried all other methods on my own.

At last I have a referral - on the strength of my endo but it's a foot in the door right?:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

garfie said:


> Piano - If I could get pregnant from just one BD a few days before O I am sure you more than have your bases covered:happydance:

I hope so, we Bd on my high day prior to the first peak and on the first peak. On the second peak i was :sleep:


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I have my referral - 16 October - obviously it's for my endo - but it's with the gynae and at least it means I'm on their radar:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

So opk was very negative. Would happen to be the month that I stopped opks that cbfm didnt pick it up! Either no o, or missed surge. The next 48 hours will tell I guess


----------



## LittleLuLu02

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Sorry I've not been on here much I didn't want to bring down the positiveness of this thread with my grumpyness:flower:
> 
> As you know this cycle is totally messed up again and I guess it got me down:cry:
> 
> Anyway onwards and upwards
> 
> Tink - Did you hear back from the job interview - or have you come to a decision yet?:flower:
> 
> Piano - If I could get pregnant from just one BD a few days before O I am sure you more than have your bases covered:happydance:
> 
> Austin - My hubby is the same - he doesn't want to know all about it, that's what you girlies are for to talk to, vent to, even cry to:hugs:
> 
> Chicky - 8DPO - sorry I fell off the testing wagon - but I am still here cheering you on - come on BFP! and no symptoms can be a symptom:winkwink: Have you got your sofa delivered yet? - bet it looks lovely:flower:
> 
> Little - Fingers crossed you get your BFP - what has the doc said.
> 
> Exil/ Hopeful - Hi ladies hope you are both okay.
> 
> Briss - Looks like I'm off down the same path as many of you ladies have travelled wish me luck:thumbup:
> 
> AFM - I spoke to my Doc yesterday and told her about my 19 day cycle and that I didn't think I was O. Her reply of course you are you got pregnant - er yes but my last blood test was back in April:dohh: she said she couldn't refer me as: I was O, had 2 m/c (need 3), had 2 healthy children etc. But has husband had a S/A - no he hasn't, well he needs to phone and collect a sample pot if this is what he wants. I was shocked at the comment of course it is what he wants cheeky cow!
> 
> I said to her if you need a reason to refer me to a gynae how about because I have endo and I think that is interfering with my fertility I think it has flared up again - well she ummmed and aaaahhed and said can you give me some symptoms so I reeled of a whole list:haha: (I have endo for years and have suffered in silence) well if this was the only thing stopping me I would be a fool not to have it checked out wouldn't I - after all I have tried all other methods on my own.
> 
> At last I have a referral - on the strength of my endo but it's a foot in the door right?:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


My cycle is all messed up, too. We can :cry: together. Today makes CD50 and no sign of AF. Blood test Monday was negative(as I suspected it would be). Going next Tuesday to talk to her about reasons why this might be happening and so forth. I think I am just overwhelmed with it all and maybe trying too hard. Or since it happend so easy the first time I expected it to this time and because it hasn't, I am stressing over it. They say stress can mess a cycle up. Taking the rest of this week and weekend to not think about it and relax my mind as much as possible and just see what the doc tells me at my appt!


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: LittleLuLu. my cycles are pretty clockwork but i still cannot get a BFP! whoever understands our body fully, is a genious!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh Garfie that's brilliant news (and really soon) I wonder why mine is taking so long?? :/

Not heard re; job they said this week or next... I might just go forr it as it at least gets me away from kids.. X


----------



## 0Austin0

Charlie & Piano - fingers crosses for you!! :)
Garfie - I hope you get something sorted out and shame on her for making it seem like your husband didn't want more kids! Not nice at all!! But yay for getting your referral
Tink - I hope you find out soon. Job limbo is stressful sometimes!

AFM - CD12. CBFM still says high (which makes me happy even though it doesn't really mean much as my cycles are long so I think it'll be on high for a while). I decided to use OPKs this month too just in case I miss the surge exausted the beast is getting use to my whacko cycles! That was negative, of course, but at least I feel like I'm covering my bases. Oh and I'm pretty sure it doesn't mean anything but as I was removing the CBFM stick from the monitor this morning something caught my eye and I swear there was a faint second line on the stick. I have no clue what that means or if it means anything but I felt like I was somehow making progress or something so that started e day off on a good note :)


----------



## chicky160

Garfie that's fantastic news! :happydance: now get bullying that dr some more! X :hugs:

Tink don't worry sweetie mine isn't here yet either! Hopefully we will get I see someone this side of Christmas! :haha: x

Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Hun. I just want the bleeding to stay gone. It's only spotting but its off putting at 4dpo but at least now I know it's just the polyp so there's a chance (that is if the polyp lets an egg implant....)

Much love xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

So... I am possibly 5 or 6 dpo...or I may not have ovulated or I may have ovulated earlier..

Anyway a second line appeared on an opk today (and not had 1 since last Friday) so I thought I would take a pregnancy test and there was a very faint line...but I'm not sure if I am imagining it :( I didn't think I was pregnant and was expecting to see no line...but now I'm confused

www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=58303. Aaaahh why do we do this???


----------



## Mrs.B.

tinkerbellsie said:


> So... I am possibly 5 or 6 dpo...or I may not have ovulated or I may have ovulated earlier..
> 
> Anyway a second line appeared on an opk today (and not had 1 since last Friday) so I thought I would take a pregnancy test and there was a very faint line...but I'm not sure if I am imagining it :( I didn't think I was pregnant and was expecting to see no line...but now I'm confused
> 
> www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=58303. Aaaahh why do we do this???

I think I see it too!! :flower: Do you have more to test with tomorrow?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I do indeed Mrs B :) I hope its not a fluke... Its so hard to get a decent pic too as camera wobbles getting right angle lol. Though I did read that polyps can stop implantation happening fully so get false positive as doesn't implant :shrug:

How are you doing? Not long now hopefully! Xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

I suppose all you can do is test again see if you can notice a difference :) eeek

I'm ok, just waiting, getting bored and impatient :haha: had a sweep today but not sure its going to do anything. Little madam is comfy :winkwink:


----------



## chicky160

Tink!!!! :happydance: hope those lines get darker sweetie. :hugs:

Mrs b! Your a melon already! Where has the time gone! :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm not just a melon, I'm due today Chicky :winkwink:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Chicky. I hope this is it...tho I need to know as expecting job offer any day (if I got it) and don't want to lose out on smp really as the 90% for first 6 weeks will make a difference and also means I can leave earlier lol. I could cope with my current job part time :haha: xx it still feels too early as we only :sex: twice this month thinking about it and that was last Thurs and last Fri lol.....xx


----------



## LittleLuLu02

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Yayayayayayay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Never thought I would be so happy to see AF in all my life. I feel tons better already. My mood, my attitude, my body. Whew! who knew hoarding all those hormones inside could drain a girl so terribly. 

I will be starting my Clomid on Day 5-9. Peeing on OPT's like it is my full time job and I am fortunate enough that I have a friend who works in U/S dept. and said she would do an U/S once I get my +OPT to measure my follicles and see if I ovulated or not. 

Now as for setting my CBFM. I started in the afternoon so tomorrow, I need to turn it on at an hour that is best for me to usually test as (if I read the directions clearly) with a 4 hour window from that time. Should I set it as day two since it will technically be my second day?


----------



## Briss

Tink, good luck I hope the line will get darker

afm, witch got me this morning :(


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lulu I would set it as my second day :)

Also, I've read somewhere you shouldn't start POAS for CBFM until 5 days after last tablet as oestrogen will be high from Clomid and it will struggle to detect your peak...but I would back up with opks xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

So sorry Briss :hugs: are they doing any more tests/looking at treatment :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Omg mrs b! I didn't realise :happydance: any twinges :winkwink:

Tink even if you do get the job and a bfp you'll still get maternity allowance which is pretty much the same as smp but from the government instead of your employer :hugs: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hubby and I just discussed it.. And I have the option of staying where I am and literally leaving at 29 weeks... Or going for the new job and leaving at 36 weeks. The new job would be more physical to. I guess I have to wait and see.... Aaaahh. It would be easier where I am knowing I was pregnant. But really don't think this is it. So no idea why I'm worrying xx


----------



## garfie

Mrs B - hope you are enjoying your last few hours/days of quiet - have they said how long they would let you go over? - :happydance: exciting times ahead:flower:

Tink - I hope the lines get darker for you and as Chicky said don't worry about your new job - wait and see what happens hun:hugs: stress is not good for you:winkwink:

Briss - Does that mean you have had a very short cycle? - are the docs still looking into this for you?:flower:

Little - I would set it as day 2 not sure of the effects of clomid with the CBFM :happydance: you must be the only one on here glad to see her:haha:

Chicky - Your chart is still looking good hun - any symptoms yet?:flower:

AFM - Hopefully she's out the door, although this has been more watery than normal I put it down to the aspirin:haha: time to start my gfj tomorrow - Chicky are you jealous about that yum gfj:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

haha thanks guys, I was just going to let you all know once she was here but could not not comment on tinks photo, I still read in here all the time!! :haha:

I had a sweep this morning but don't think its doing anything, but if it will it will work in the next 39 hours. No cramping or backache yet, even though she taak some of my plug and made me bleed. :wacko:

They allow me to go over by 12 days, so if she's not here by the 16th I will be induced xx


----------



## LittleLuLu02

I am only excited for her to be here because that means I get to start using my CBFM! and taking Clomid!


----------



## garfie

Mrs B - do everything you can to make her come (go over some speed bumps :haha:)- you don't want to be induced ouchie:flower: Guess you're all ready and packed :happydance: I'm soooooooo excited for you:flower: Don't worry hun you will know when she is on her way :happydance:

Little - I know - good luck hun:flower: it's such an exciting thread today :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Garfie, I had 25 day cycle, not too bad. I will repeat my FSH and Hubby's SC to see if there is any improvement so we can qualify for IUI or IVF funding. not sure what else we can do except try again and again and again


----------



## tinkerbellsie

What OTC tablets do you guys take for ibs? My insides are killing xx


----------



## garfie

Tink mebeverine is what I get prescribed. You can buy buscapan OTC.x

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Briss everything crosses those results will be what you need them to be :hugs:

Garfie still no symptoms :dohh:

Mrs b. I fully expect you to notify us from the very first twinge! Also in between contractions just so we know where you are labour wise would be good :haha: 

Afm not much, chart looks good as always :shrug: stay up temps!!! X


----------



## 0Austin0

Exciting things are happening on here :) yay girls!!!!


----------



## exilius

Think I may be ramping up again - yesterday no line on the stick at all, today a faint for both lines, and fertile cm again. Hopefully tomorrow will be my peak


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh Good Luck Mrs B!!! :)

i am 3dpo (i think) everything's normal, even the bad moods lol!! i had a couple of very stressy days at work, i hope this won't hinder any possible implantation!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I think the test yesterday was a fluke :cry:

I'm not sure when to test again now... I don't think this is it... I don't feel it..

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=58618


----------



## Mrs.B.

tinkerbellsie said:


> I think the test yesterday was a fluke :cry:
> 
> I'm not sure when to test again now... I don't think this is it... I don't feel it..
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=58618


:hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Aw Tink! I'm so sorry :(
I feel pretty down in the dumps too. Friend announced she's preggies with no2 and they are having a boy... and they're calling him the name my DH and I have set aside for a boy if we ever get one!!:cry:

I have no CM still. CD 11 and still on lows. I got gfj today and am starting on that in the mornings too. I just need this to happen soon. I'm starting to lose all hope. Yesterday a woman told me her ttc story and it ended with them waiting 3 and a half years for an adoption to finally come through. Instead of feeling encouraged, I felt TERRIBLY discouraged. Cried on and off all day.:sad2: Her DH had low sperm count and she conceived three times, miscarried 3 times. I've been hopeful because even though we mc, I thought it positive that we conceived at all. Now I feel like I can't hold onto that. It could still just never happen...


----------



## chicky160

Hopeful, tink :hugs: praying for your dreams to come true :hugs:

Mrs b. come on! The cbfm ladies are all waiting to meet our honorary niece! :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Chicky, She's keeping us all waiting for sure!! I've had a hot bath and a hot curry this evening, I'm trying :haha:


----------



## exilius

Hopeful - it is a good sign that you've conceived, I've failed to even manage that. I don't know about the UK, but here in aus they're more likely to help after you've miscarried, I'm being told it's just bad luck for me. With no obvious symptom they just dint want to know.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Now I'm really confused....today's test (I'd say 8dpo... SMU)

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=58797


----------



## Mrs.B.

Can't see on that picture hun. If I were you I would go get a FRER from superdrug or somewhere, the FRER was much clearer than the ICs when I used it x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I've got some clearblue + and - tests but wanted to be more sure before used them as I get through heaps (and hubby has hidden them! :haha:)
Thanks hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ah I see, I think that 2 indecisive ICs would tip me over the edge to use one :) x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Do you reckon they'd work tho? If the ICs are more sensitive and the line is stupidly faint (so either not much hcg or faulty tests to get that line) I will probably be able to negotiate in the morning :haha: lol especially as cycle already longer than normal as ovulated late. I do hate not knowing though :( xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

tinkerbellsie said:


> Do you reckon they'd work tho? If the ICs are more sensitive and the line is stupidly faint (so either not much hcg or faulty tests to get that line) I will probably be able to negotiate in the morning :haha: lol especially as cycle already longer than normal as ovulated late. I do hate not knowing though :( xxx

My ICs were suposed to be 10miu, and my line was visable but smudged, I took a FRER in the afternoon, and the line was dark as the control - no mistaking it. :wacko: it does your head in deciding whether you will 'waste' the test tho doesn't it! But I think if it is +ve its not wasted, if its -ve then your not working yourself up over possible tests. Good luck hun xx


----------



## 0Austin0

CD 15 - still high. OPK negative!!! Come one, self! Release an egg sometime this millennium!!!


----------



## chicky160

Tink I think i see something on that one! :hugs:

Austin remind me how long your cycles are? :hugs:

Afm spotting started today :cry: and temp going down. X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Austin hope it hurries up.

Oh no Chicky!! :-( :hugs:

I tried a CB +/- and it was - :cry:

This is most recent one. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=58876


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi ladies :hi:

Tinerbellsie - Not sure about your IC's hun, it's still very early days though if you are only 8DPO (or 9). CB's aren't as sensitive as FRER's and _some_ IC's so you're not out yet :hugs:

Hope everybody's well? Mrs B hoping the little lady doesn't keep you waiting much longer!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww I'm sorry, I feel like I pushed you into using one!!

Thanks Lolly, shes still there for now.. new bump pic in avatar - shes getting big!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

No worries :) I prob wouldve anyway :haha: hubby says have to wait a week to use another... Tho haaave the ics :) xx


----------



## exilius

Austin- I got my peak yesterday, cd21. Hope my lp doesn't suffer for it. And judging by my temp ov may have happened


----------



## 0Austin0

They had been anywhere from 28-34 but last month was like 42, which was way long. I know it's early, probably another 5 days or so, but I'm just going to sweet talk my ovaries until they behave he he he.
Exil- yay for getting you peak! I'll cross my fingers for a solid 12-14 day LP for you :)

Tink - hang in there!! (I know that sounds ridiculous as I just said I was going to sweet talk my ovaries, but its easier to give advice than take your own advice, right?!)


----------



## chicky160

Hang in there exil doesn't look like it just yet :hugs:

Austin shouldn't be long then! :happydance: 

Xxx


----------



## chicky160

Sorry about the - tink but remember they are much less sensitive! Give it a couple more days Hun and re test :hugs: x


----------



## chicky160

Good to hear from you lolly not long for you too!!! 

Bloody hell mrs b look at your bump! 

Xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Chicky :hugs: I'm not really expecting anything to stick until polyp has been removed :cry:


----------



## exilius

Chick - that was a middle of the night temp In case I couldn't sleep again. Temp taken at the proper time shows a clear spike. Shame, was hoping I'd have another day to sneak in some bd. At least I'll have got some of the tests done by the next fs appoint


----------



## tinkerbellsie

:witch: appears to be here. So don't think last fri was ovulation. May use CBFM this month.... X


----------



## chicky160

tink im sorry the witch is here :hugs:

exil makes much more sense now youve changed that temp :hugs: gl with next appointment :hugs:

afm have a lovely day planned, loooooong walk in the woods with my boys, then a sunday dinner date with some friends at a lovely country pub another friend of min has just bought! cant wait! and then because i will probably have eaten too much a little sunday afternoon nap :haha: have a lovely day ladies! love to all x


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Ladies, 

nothing special happening my way. it's far too early, and i'm glad i'm not obsessing any more. My stomach problems have vanished! (yaay) but i'm having some heartburn. the problem is that i forget to eat things that aren't rich in oils and/or margarine, like biscuits, and there it goes again! However, nothing to report. 

Tink, i had a polypse earlier this yr, doc said that it was nothing to be afraid of, and that it was just swelling of the lining of the uterus. is yours different? i must get myself checked again as last period i had some spotting so i'm not sure it hasn't returned again. and if jelly beans don't stick when you have a polypse, then i must be trying for nearly nothing!! but i'm not sure i have it again either! :wacko:


----------



## ilovepiano

Tink, so sorry the witch got you. we're like old broken records on repeat with our cycles, aren't we!


----------



## 0Austin0

I swear everyone I know is either having babies, just got pregnant or is trying to get pregnant!! Something must be in the water around here!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Piano I'm not sure hun. Mine is bleeding a lot so we're not able to dtd much and as its quite big may interfere with implantation .

I know mean ol' :witch: xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

:hugs: Tink i hope the doc will be able to get that out without much effort/pain involved!

Austin, i hear ya!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Austin it always seems like that doesn't it? :hugs:

Afm. I've ordered more cbfm sticks and I'm going to start temping I think.... Not that I hold out much hope....

Also...I got the job...but not sure how I feel about it...and not got a start date yet :(

How is everyone? You're all very quiet!  xx


----------



## ilovepiano

tinkerbellsie said:


> Austin it always seems like that doesn't it? :hugs:
> 
> Afm. I've ordered more cbfm sticks and I'm going to start temping I think.... Not that I hold out much hope....
> 
> Also...I got the job...but not sure how I feel about it...and not got a start date yet :(
> 
> How is everyone? You're all very quiet!  xx

I know i must have lost my enthusiasm along the way, lol! 6dpo and not excited. just bored. :haha:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh no Piano :(

I've cancelled the CBFM stick order...they've gone up about a fiver on amazon! And they've only worked once :( xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

well it happens i guess before i go for tests, i won't know what's going on. but i've been procrastinating from one cycle to the other. i sms'd my doc but he did not get back with an appt unfortunately.


----------



## exilius

debating if I'll buy more sticks. I'll have about a months worth left atm.


----------



## 0Austin0

Tink - congrats on the job offer! It alway nice to be wanted :)


Question girls - so I have been using the OPK cheapies later in the day along with my CBFM and I have had only very very faint lines (I am probably making them up) on the OPK. How does the line on that work? Does it steadily increase or is it an all or nothing type deal? Thanks so much for the advice!! I appreciate you ladies so much!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Austin you can get faint lines all cycle. I find mine usually get gradually darker and then lighter again (and I often miss the surge, if it happens) x


----------



## exilius

Some girls its an all or nothing, others have fade in. Some have a small time frame for a +ve, others w couple of days. It varies from woman to woman


----------



## Briss

It's CD6 and I got a HIGH, oh no not again! In my experience once I get high on CD6, it is unlikely I will get a peak and will probably ovulate very early :( will have to rely on OPK this cycle. 

On a positive side, I repeated my FSH on Saturday (CD3) and it got down to 8! which is well within the norm. the only issue is that I did the test abroad so the NHS may not accept it.


----------



## chicky160

Austin I never had a true pos either nothing or a very feint line :shrug:

Tink great news on the job offer! :happydance:

Briss fantastic news! I'm sure it won't make a difference although you know docs they will probably want to repeat it just to be sure :hugs:

Garfie how's the cycle going? Hope ur getting busy mrs! :happydance:

Mrs b any sign of little lady yet? :hugs:

Hopeful hope ur ok hunny :hugs: 

Love and dust to all! Xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks for thinking of me, but afraid nothing to report here today :cry: apart from being very emotional x


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA for a while - just been really busy:flower:

Mrs B - emotional is a good sign I got upset over the slightest thing with my two boys next thing I knew they were here:happydance:

Chicky - Hope the spotting has stopped, we have made up now - long story but what the hell, hubby went to a party Friday didn't come back in until 11.00 am Saturday I was not happy - so cancelled his s.a told him he wasn't grown up enough:haha: figured seen as though I was at the gynae next week and they are checking me out it wouldn't hurt to wait a bit longer but ssssshhhh he doesn't know that so he's trying to creep round me:haha:

Tink - Oh wow now you are at another crossroads what to do eh?:flower:

Briss - Me to I got a HIGH on CD6 but my body is broken anyway so what can I expect. I am also using OPKs this cycle:happydance: great news on your FSH level:flower:

Austin - A pos on an OPK has to be as dark if not darker than the control line I believe - reading the CBFM sticks are quite difficult (well they are for me :haha:)

Piano - Aw come on hun - we must all try to remain positive 6DPO I wouldn't expect much to be happening hun:hugs:

Love to everyone else

Oh nearly forgot CD9 - Monitor HIGH - nothing to report :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

Garfie, i know that 6dpo is early but i'm not expecting anything really! not even taking the preconception vitamins as i believe that they might have done something to my bowels. i'm back to my normal self finally!

High and nothing to report :sex: :sex: :sex: is what you are expected to report lol!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies, quick one before I get into work mode...
SO DISAPPOINTED!! Seemed my body was in a great rhythm since our mc. But now I'm on CD15 and still lows on CBFM. I can't believe it. This time last cycle I was a day away from a peak :(
BOO!

PS: Does anyone know if robitussin or gfj can delay o?


----------



## 0Austin0

Thanks for all the input ladies! I guess I will just wait and see what happens and in the meantime I will just get my :sex: :sex: :sex: on and keeps fingers crossed :) he he he


----------



## chicky160

Hopeful I'm sure your peak is just around the corner! Keep getting busy mrs just in case it sneaks up on ya :winkwink: x

Garfie bet hubby was more than a little sorry once you got hold of him :haha: and hopefully making up for it now :hugs:

Piano pma! Things happen when you least expect it Hun :hugs:

Mrs b we are waiting :coffee: 

Tink, Briss, exil, Austin, :dust:


Love to all xxxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks Chickie,
I haven't had a single line on my CBFM sticks since I first got it. Now I've taken 7 sticks and not a sign of line no 2.
It's really depressing :( Doc did say I could skip o once in a while when I lost my ovary...


----------



## chicky160

Well I hope this isn't the skip cycle and that beautiful little eggy is getting ready to pop :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Me too :coffee: :haha:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh Garfie what are you like :haha: hope he doesn't need the SA after your appt :hugs:

Mrs B- hope things start happening soon. I imagine you are feeling almost as frustrated waiting for your princess to arrive as we are to get pregnant :haha:

Hopeful :hugs: hope your body is just playing tricks!

Austin get :sex: :dust:

Piano- :dust:

Exil & Briss more :dust:

Chicky is AF in full swing? Your temp has stayed above coverline?? :o :hugs:

:dust: for everyone! 

I am beginning to get excited (and nervous) about my new job now... and if I'm not massively pregnant by June (or possibly next October) then may be going to New York... so something else to look forward too... xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Good Morning Ladies, i have nothing to report apart from being gassy this morn, lol!! it' must have been something i ate


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies :flower:


I have some news! :cry: well.....I got my :bfp:
On 13dpo! dont know what possessed me to test I didnt have a single symptom but I got a pos (or 30) that day on ic's then did two super drug ones (didn't believe any of them) and backed it up yesterday with a digi! :happydance:, especially with my chart rapidly declining! I don't know what happened this time but those well timed quickies, well they were just that! I cannot tell you how happy hubby and I are right now, after all these years it's quite literally is a miracle, but obviously early days so shhhhhh let's keep it a secret, oh and the only thing I did different was listened to Garfie for once and started drinking grapefruit juice on cd1! remember I bled for about 10 days solid? Well looks like that may have done the trick, definately cleared the pipes out lol. 

Love to all, chicky xxxx

Please please please stick little bean xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Massive congratulations chicky :) xxx

I don't remember my chart being typical.pregnancy chart either, also we only bd a few times that month and o had given up on that month, even demanded blood tests at doctors to see why the Clomid didn't work :haha: our bodies are funny aren't they!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ps I hope that's happy tears!!


----------



## exilius

Congrats! :D praying for a sticky for you.

Maybe I might have to try gfj, but I hate gf :'(


----------



## chicky160

Thank you mrs b! Now keeping everything crossed that in no time I will be nice and big and fat :haha: x


----------



## chicky160

Yep definitely happy ones! And thank you exil! So do I! Satan juice I believe I once called it but got the pink one and forced it down, and now I really like it and drink it willingly :shrug: x


----------



## ilovepiano

CONGRATS CHICKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!" finally some good news here as well!! :)

stick little chickybaby! :) :hugs: your post gave me the chills :D


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance:Congrats Chicky keeping my fingers crossed this is your sticky bean :happydance::happydance:

Well ladies if Chicky can do it so can we right? - she's our inspiration how many years was it hun?:flower:

Oooooooo so excited for you hun, now you try and relax and take it easy:coffee:

Good old gfj (I missed mine this month) all local shops ran out :haha:

Remember to keep up your intake of fluids hun and keep hydrated:flower:

My chart wasn't typical in fact it fell below the cover line :winkwink: so you can never tell, so when do you go to the docs come and tell us all about it - after all you have been there for each and every one of us and it's your turn now:hugs:



This board is getting exciting good luck to all those waiting to test :dust::dust::dust:

Mrs B - knock on her door and ask if she is ready yet:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Thanks Garfie :hugs:

8years and 6 months on the 17th October :shrug:

Who knew! And you are right if we can do it with all our issues then anyone can! :happydance: 

Will be calling the docs this morning so will keep you posted xxxx


----------



## Briss

OMG, Chicky, this is amazing!! :happydance: wonderful news at last!! :happydance: I am so happy for you, this is a credit to your constant optimism and good nature. I suddenly feel hopeful again. fingers crossed this is your sticky bean. happy and healthy 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## Charliexoxo

CONGRATULATIONS CHICKY!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

That's something that will keep us all going that it can happen!!


I'm 8DPO and i'm driving myself insane!! I'm noticing every little thing that might be different and i'm really hopeful that i've done it finally but I dont want to get my hopes up too high. This TWW is really the worst thing ever just waiting to find out one way or another. When AF comes, it's dissapointing but i also feel really positive that i have another month to get it right. Well i guess i'll find out in the next week either way. 
I had a really vivid dream last night that i was pregnant and for the first 10 seconds i was awake I thought i was!! Bummer.

I don't know whether it's PMS or what but my emotions are everywhere...my decaff coffee went missing from the kitchen at work today and first i was sooo angry trying to find the coffee theif and then i shed a tear haha. So ridiculous!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

CHICKY!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHHHHHHHHHHH :happydance: how very exciting!! We want pictures! LOL.. So how much gfj?? Which one? Is day 3 too late to start??? :D
Actually made me cry! So so happy 

Charlie- lots of :dust: hun

Mrs B hope little one hurries up

Piano- hope its more than something you ate :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Ahh thanks tink :hugs: so I had at least one glass every day one in morning one in evening. I had the pink kind, makes it easier to swallow when it's a pretty colour lol and found after the initial day or so it actually didn't taste that bad at all in fact I've got two cartons stashed in the fridge lol I love it! So no I don't think cd3 is too late at all! Oh And make sure it's not from concentrate :hugs: xxxxxxxxx found waitrose own by far the nicest if u have one near you? X


Thank you Briss and Charlie! Can't believe it! Such a shock but you know the one time is suppose I didn't try all that hard, kept forgetting to take vitamins etc is the one that worked :shrug: apart from being absentminded the only thing I did different was gfj. Plus I think seeing the doctor and getting our referral relaxed me a little and I just wasn't trying so hard. 

My god my mum was right after all, we won't tell her thou :winkwink:

And yep of course pics will come but I'm a little scared about getting too ahead of myself so giving it a couple of days to sink in first :) xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Chicky. We don't have a Waitrose that near us, but will do some investigating 

I might wait until after the polyp is out as I don't think anything is going to happen until then (but I have no idea when that is). How exciting that you don't even need your FS appointment! :haha: :happydance:

I am soooo excited!! I just cant believe you never posted tests... I'm obsessed with getting other people to see them :haha:

Big :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Chicky, can't tell you how thrilled I am! Seriously!!!!!
You are a true inspiration :)
CONGRATS! Stick little beanie!
Please, PLEASE stay with us?


----------



## hopefulhoney

PS: After Chickie's GFJ endorsement... I just ate half a massive grapefruit.
I want my bfp too!


----------



## chicky160

Tink I know I can't believe I didn't either but I was so scared I was seeing things and to be honest I wasn't planning on testing or seeing a line! I just thought sod it il pee on one because that always Hurrys up my af! Lol. Well you can imagine my shock! So texted the pic to a very good friend, and when she said she saw it too that was it I was peeing on everything in sight! Sneakily of course hubby had no clue :winkwink:

And hopeful I'm not going anywhere! Lol you guys will have to go some to get me to stay away! Besides its all very early days and need my comfort zone (in here with you lot) :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

It's good to hear you'll stay here Chicky :) :hugs: so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Chicky. Did you talk to the doctors? xx


----------



## chicky160

ooh yes i did, i called in this morning and asked if i need to book an appointment or just go to the walk in tomorrow am and they said that because ive had a pos test i dont need to see a doctor and gave me a form to fill in which is passed on to the midwife at the surgery. apparently she will be in touch to book me for my first appointment xx


----------



## ilovepiano

That's so exciting Chicky!! :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh cool! Will they tell your doc to cancel your referral or had it not been finalised yet anyway? Xx


----------



## chicky160

tinkerbellsie said:


> Oooh cool! Will they tell your doc to cancel your referral or had it not been finalised yet anyway? Xx

i honestly dont know tink, when hubby had his referral we were told if i were to fall pregnant to call and cancel so i guess il just ring them when the time comes unless i see the dr in the meantime :hugs:


----------



## 0Austin0

Chicky!!!!! Wahooooooo! Congrats!! Praying for a sticky sticky little bean for you!!!


----------



## exilius

Chicky. :D and your temp is up and everything. You are forbidden to leave us!

Might do gfj next cycle, plus I've heard that you're more fertile for a few cycles after an hsg anyway.

Tink, do you have a date for the surgery?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exil nope :( not even a date for the initial appt :( xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies.

I'm contracting, have been since 10 pm last night, its now 8.11am.

Oh my they hurt... Going to my midwife appointment at 9:20 to get her to check me over rather than go to the hospital and be sent home with it being early... Doctors is 25minutes closer to home :)


----------



## garfie

Ooooh hun this is it - good luck hun hope it all goes smoothly for you:flower:

Sending BIG :hugs: trust me when she's in your arms you won't remember the pain.

Deep breaths now hun:winkwink: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Mrs b!!!!!!! :happydance: keep us posted! :happydance: x


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck Mrs B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

keep us posted :)


----------



## Briss

Good luck Mrs B!


----------



## Charliexoxo

Girls i tested this morning and i got a faint +

How do i post the link to it?? I put it on the countdown to pregnacy site and so far all 6 said its +

I'm freaking out a bit and dont wana get my hopes up. It's one of those internet cheapies. I told my other half i'd test at the weekend and i've been keeping my best friend up to date but i dont want to tell her because my df should know first. SHould i go get a chemist one or just wait until Saturday morning to see if it gets darker?!


----------



## Briss

great news Charlie! what DPO is it? I would probably test again later today and tomorrow to see if it gets darker.


----------



## chicky160

Charlie!!! Deffo get another! Garfie will tell you the same thing here, superdrugs own! Much more sensitive that ic's! Even the 10 miu ones. Im still testing :dohh: and still only faint lines on ics :shrug: are they the green handle ones? xAnd how many dpo?


----------



## Charliexoxo

Thanks for the advice Briss & Chicky :thumbup:

I'm 10DPO so it's still early. I didnt expect anything. I might actually walk down to Superdrug in town on my lunch and then try and keep it to do tomorrow - although that is easier said than done!! 

I used the blue handled ones but i know some people find that they can be faint on the ic's but come out much darker on shop bought ones. God i hope i'm in the club with you chicky!!


----------



## chicky160

post a pic! We need to see! If I remember right you need to upload them to something like photo bucket first then copy and paste the bb code x or paste into little icon at top that has a mountain type pic in it x


----------



## garfie

Charlie - :happydance: how fab would that be - I swear by superdrugs own hun and I believe they still have the offer on so two goes for the price of one.

:hugs: and lots of :dust::dust::dust: when you test.

Don't wait until Saturday - pleeeeeeeaaaaaassssseee:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Charliexoxo

This is the one...

https://i1353.photobucket.com/albums/q664/charlie279xoxo/nnnghj_zps79427d11.jpg


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Mrs B good luck!!

Charlie- just post the link to countdown? Literally open up the photo, copy the address from the address bar and post it in your next message.

Good luck!

I have my referral through... telephone appt on 26th to arrange consultation (funny way of doing it!!) Now I need to declare it to my new job :-( Well- I said it was for the polyp, which is true! lol xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Charlie that looks positive to me!


----------



## exilius

Wow, exciting couple of days! How you doing Mrs b?
Tink good news :)
Charlie Congrats :) looks like Chicky has a bump buddy.


----------



## ilovepiano

Charliexoxo said:


> Girls i tested this morning and i got a faint +
> 
> How do i post the link to it?? I put it on the countdown to pregnacy site and so far all 6 said its +
> 
> I'm freaking out a bit and dont wana get my hopes up. It's one of those internet cheapies. I told my other half i'd test at the weekend and i've been keeping my best friend up to date but i dont want to tell her because my df should know first. SHould i go get a chemist one or just wait until Saturday morning to see if it gets darker?!

Congrats Charlie!!! i really wish what you and Chicky have could be contageous (i'm talking about pregnancy) lol! :)


----------



## Charliexoxo

On chickys advice, i just bought some superdrug tests (4 tests just in case!)!! I took one as soon as i got back and there's definitely a faint line!!! I'll test in the morning and hopefully it'll get darker!!

I think this is it!!!!


----------



## garfie

Charlie post a pic of the superdrug one pleeeeeeaaaaassssseeee - the other one looks positive to me hun congrats:happydance:

Charlie you may be one that gets darker in the evening - so don't worry.

Chicky you have a bump buddy - well they say it comes in threes who's volunteering for the next one:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Oh please Charlie do it do it!! :happydance: I can see a line!! :happydance: 

And please please please let it go in threes!!!! Or sevens!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## 0Austin0

Charlie!!! Wahoo! Congratulations!!!! Oh wow ladies this is exciting!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaaaahhh Chicky your avatar! :happydance: you need to change bits under name from TTC to preggopants! :haha: how faint were your lines.. I tested today just incase as bleeding but wasn't sure if af or polyp and would've been 12 days after suspected ov but was bfn xxx


----------



## chicky160

Okey dokey, and really faint I thought it was an evap at first I can post a pic if ya like? X


----------



## 0Austin0

Heck yes post pictures!! Post them all so we can see them and be oh so excited for you!!! :)

AFM- CD20. The CBFM still says high and I'm still getting negatives on my OPKs. According to my tracker I should be ov'ing any day now. I don't know what I'm going to do when/if I finally get a peak day (after 12 days of highs so far)... I hope I don't get exited an throw the ring and break it out of sheer joy hahahahaha :) just kidding! I am looking forward to that first peak though!


----------



## Charliexoxo

So i managed to resist until this morning and took a superdrug test and ic. Here's the superdrug test https://i1353.photobucket.com/albums/q664/charlie279xoxo/image_zpsab819f98.jpg 
The ic looks neg so i think its a fluke picking it up yesterday else i'd be thinking it was neg but you can see from the other i really am pregnant!!! :cloud9:

I cant believe there's 2 of us pg in the space of a few days!! Maybe this is the start of many!!! :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh yeah go on Chicky :happydance:

Aaaahh Charlie congrats :happydance: x


----------



## ilovepiano

Yaaay for the bumps :)


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi everyone, doc increased my antidepressants y'day a little. too bad, but it also means i'll be feeling better soon enough! :) i was starting to feel tightness in my chest, and that's a warning sign for anxiety. i'm already a little better today - Yaay!


----------



## exilius

Piano, there is no shame in having your anti dependants adjusted to suit your needs. Anxiety, depression and clinical stress are debilitating illness that, when left untreated, kill people.

Plus SRIs are safe with pregnancy, its pretty much only moais that aren't.

Plus women are ridiculously susceptible something like 50%


----------



## chicky160

Charliexoxo said:


> So i managed to resist until this morning and took a superdrug test and ic. Here's the superdrug test https://i1353.photobucket.com/albums/q664/charlie279xoxo/image_zpsab819f98.jpg
> The ic looks neg so i think its a fluke picking it up yesterday else i'd be thinking it was neg but you can see from the other i really am pregnant!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I cant believe there's 2 of us pg in the space of a few days!! Maybe this is the start of many!!! :happydance:



Charrrrlllllliiiiieeeeee!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: congrats! H&h 9 months :hugs: x


----------



## garfie

Charlie - Congrats hun :happydance::happydance:

What a lucky thread this is turning out to be - who's next?

AFM - 3DPO - looks like this month deff O:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Piano, there is no shame in having your anti dependants adjusted to suit your needs. Anxiety, depression and clinical stress are debilitating illness that, when left untreated, kill people.
> 
> Plus SRIs are safe with pregnancy, its pretty much only moais that aren't.
> 
> Plus women are ridiculously susceptible something like 50%

I know and raging/crazy hormones don't help at all!! :haha:

Can you explain what are SRIs and moais? i have no idea. Well i don't feel ashamed, as i did nothing to procure myself the illness, it just happened but i'm taking care of it in the best way i can. My tablets are called Sertral. They should be quite safe with eventually pregnancy, but there's always that small risk that i wouldn't like to take, but if there's nothing else i can do, well i'll just have to be extra careful.

However, stress at work is not helping and i have the probability of having to face an exam soon, don't like the idea, but it has to be done if i want to get a promotion! however if i don't get it it's not the end of the world either, it's just the idea of sitting for it and studying ithat's bothering me right now lol!


----------



## Briss

Charlie, the superdrag test looks definitely positive, Congratulations!!! H&H 9 months!!

afm, got peak today on CD9, so early! my temps have been really high recently I did not bother recording thinking they will come down closer to O but this morning it jumped even higher and I have been having pains in my left ovary since last night. it looks like it will be difficult to say based on my temp whether I ovulate this cycle.


----------



## ilovepiano

Why not Briss? when there's been a shift/spike in temperature, doesn't it mean that O is imminent?


----------



## exilius

Piano - they're different types, you're on an Sri - same one i used to be on I think.

Briss - have you been bding to be on the safe side?


----------



## Briss

that's the thing, if the temp shift is today then I ovulated yesterday before the peak - seems unlikely? am confused. we BD once yesterday (the high before peak) but it was after a very long period of abstinence so the sperm wont be any good. We will try to BD tonight (am still stuck in the office). I just did not expect it to be so soon and was sure I have a few more days before the peak. Although to be honest, I am kind of losing all hope here with hubby's low sperm count and total inability to completely stop drinking I think that we need to start finally moving towards IVF.


----------



## chicky160

it may be ok sperm briss hubby and i conceived after about 2 weeks of abstinence! and i was on top! everything they tell you not to do :winkwink: x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Wow Chicky! So none of it actually makes any bloody difference lol. Wonder why we've all had to wait so long tho :-(


----------



## chicky160

nope apparently not! remember me moaning about my mum saying dont think about days, always get on top, pee strait after, just dont think about it. lol well you know i guess mums really do know best :flower: 

i havent told her all this thou im holding off from the "i told you so chat" :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## exilius

Eh, it really is a luck of the draw thing. You can do things to improve odds, or reduce odds, and most of us here are rolling with loaded dice. Regardless of the the odds there will always be those that do everything right and fail, and those that do everything wrong but succeed. Probability is a harsh mistress.

Although I'm liking some of my odds increasers - with a retroverted cervix it's better for my chances in some of the more run positions ;)

Also, yesterday's episode of 30rock covered ttc and planning sex. It was an amusing look into our particular crazy with a weird twist. After it I came clean to H2b about ticking him into sex on crucial days. He hadn't even realised, and thanked me for it!

Briss - whatever path you go down, best of luck!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lol Exil made me smile- screw you probability.

Chicky lol at your mum being right!! :) I hate being on top :haha: no idea why tho!!!


----------



## Briss

Chicky, it's funny but we had 3 weeks of abstinence, me on top + hubby's low SC - very unlikely. but OPK this eve was negative but then who knows may be it was positive yesterday. will do another OPK tomorrow to check if it goes darker or otherwise. 

Exilius, thanks! I really do not want to go IVF route but I just keep thinking that we are wasting our time. Will force hubby to repeat sperm test next week to see if there is any improvement


----------



## ttc_lolly

Chicky HUGE massive congrats hun!! :hugs: x


----------



## chicky160

Thanks lolly! :hugs: xxx


----------



## 0Austin0

The funniest thing happened earlier this evening and I thought I would share it. I have been running all over town trying to find pre-seed and for the life of me couldn't remember we're I had seen it. Finally I gave up because I was supposed to spend the evening with my sister in law and her 2 year old twin boys. When I got to her house she said she had some errands she needed to run before we went out for dinner and so we went to target together. As we were walking down the aisles I remembered that that is where I had seen it so I ran off to see if they had some and lo and behold they did! I snatched 2 boxes and came back to fis her and her kiddos and exclaimed "thank god I finally found some!!" We laughed so hard! Andshe told me i shoukd babysit more to get practice hahaha! She is now the only one who knows that my hubby and I are TTC and I have sworn her to secrecy but now I have to figure out how to tell my hubby that she knows and why she knows! Goin to be funny watching his face!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Chicky did you post the pics? Also... sounds random.. have you done any opks or cbfm sticks (merely for scientific purposes, of course :haha: and also you probably still want to pee on everything!)

Austin! LOL that is funny!! Glad you found some xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Almost positive opk on CD7....any ideas ladies? :/ xx


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Hey ladies. I think I feel off the face of the earth! a.k.a my internet has been really messed up. SO MUCH has happened while I have been missing. Congrats ladies. There is light at the end up the tunnel.
Just wanted to give you all a quick update before I lose internet connection again. My appt last Tuesday was canceled because my doctor was sick so I go back this coming Tuesday. What I thought was my period evidentally wasn't. I have been having brown spotting for about a week now with random moments of fresh blood, but usually only enough to wear panty liners. Lots of feelings of cramping and bloating (but I could also relate that to the spicy foods I have been eating). Every night, everything stops and usually starts back up in the mornings. Stops again around mid day and sometimes will have more spotting in the late afternoons. I thought my DH was going to DIE when I made him BD with me even with the old blood (in hopes it would knock that crap lose and make it flow). It didn't work, but he did make me laugh about it for two days! :) I will hopefully be able to keep up better with everyone soon. Haven't been using my CBFM because I haven't been having full flow and the frresh blood isn't every day. Maybe next month things will be better. This morning I went to the bathroom when I first woke up and when I wiped it was actually more red but still kinda brown, too. Maybe I am on the very slow track to getting somewhere. DH is now out of town and it would be great to get some of this out of the way while he is gone, but I already know what will happen. My full blown period will start on the day he is due to come home and I won't be able to welcome him home properly.:haha:

Will hopefully be back on this evening after work and catch up better. Until next time!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Not having a good day today :cry:


----------



## garfie

Why whats up Tink:cry:

BIG :hugs: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Garfie.

Just feeling really down in the dumps about everything. TTC is the main thing... But work/changing job and money atm :-( I want to be able to do what I want if can't have a baby right now but finances aren't permitting it. The dogs hair everywhere is also getting me down :doh: xxx


----------



## garfie

Aw hun - come on cheer up didn't you say you had a pos OPK this morning - time for some :sex: I know you said you don't like on top but oh my I love it when I can be bothered:haha:

Dog hair and cat hair at this end a nightmare to keep on top of but just think how proud you will be when your place is nice and clean again:winkwink:

I read this on FB - thought I'd share

When things in your life seem almost too much to handle, when 24 hours in a day are not enough, remember the mayonnaise jar and the 2 Beers.

A professor stood before his philosophy class and had some items in front of him. When the class began, he wordlessly picked up a very large and empty mayonnaise jar and proceeded to fill it with golf balls. He then asked the students if the jar was full. They agreed that it was.

The professor then picked up a box of pebbles and poured them into the jar. He shook the jar lightly. The pebbles rolled into the open areas between the golf balls. He then asked the students again if the jar was full. They agreed it was.

The professor next picked up a box of sand and poured it into the jar. Of course, the sand filled up everything else. He asked once more if the jar was full.. The students responded with a unanimous 'yes.'

The professor then produced two Beers from under the table and poured the entire contents into the jar effectively filling the empty space between the sand.The students laughed..

'Now,' said the professor as the laughter subsided, 'I want you to recognize that this jar represents your life. The golf balls are the important things---your family, your children, your health, your friends and your favorite passions---and if everything else was lost and only they remained, your life would still be full. The pebbles are the other things that matter like your job, your house and your car.. The sand is everything else---the small stuff.

'If you put the sand into the jar first,' he continued, 'there is no room for the pebbles or the golf balls. The same goes for life.

If you spend all your time and energy on the small stuff you will never have room for the things that are important to you.

Pay attention to the things that are critical to your happiness.

Spend time with your children. Spend time with your parents. Visit with grandparents. Take your spouse out to dinner. Play another 18. There will always be time to clean the house and mow the lawn.

Take care of the golf balls first---the things that really matter. Set your priorities. The rest is just sand.

One of the students raised her hand and inquired what the Beer represented. The professor smiled and said, 'I'm glad you asked.' The Beer just shows you that no matter how full your life may seem, there's always room for a couple of Beers with a friend.

:hugs:

X

ps Tink I'm your friend minus the beers:winkwink:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww thanks Garfie.:hugs: I know I shouldn't feel like this but I can't help it. It all comes down to just wanting (needing) a baby really :-( I want to be happy about the other stuff but I can't cos I then feel guilty and like having a baby isn't important when it totally is.

My dog moults so so so bad you can't see tthe hall floor in the morning :( as soon as you hoover more hair appears even tho he's not been back inside! :o xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

And I don't get what my body is doing re: opks lol. Think may be pcos related?? X


----------



## Briss

thanks Garfie, that story made me smile :) got my positive OPK this morning on my second peak. we managed to BD last night after having an argument. I did tell hubby to be home asap but he showed up well after midnight I probably ovulated by then so was so upset with him. My left ovary was in pain all of yesterday but today it's fine so I guess I did ovulate last night or this morning. temp is a bit random so hard to say for sure.


----------



## garfie

Do you brush him daily - if we don't ours leave a trail of fur too - we also vacuum the girl one (collie) she loves it the boy one (springer) tries to eat the vacuum :haha:

Don't feel guilty hun - you can't put your life on hold until the baby comes along - all as we can do really is give nature a helping hand right?

When is your specialist appointment hopefully then you will have some answers:flower:

Tomorrow is another day and I bet you anything you like you will feel better.

AFM - I'm stuck on 3DPO FF put me back a day - with a coverline of 36.7 how did that happen?:shrug:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I seem to be good one day and then bad the next :shrug:

We tried hoovering him- didn't help lol. We do brush him and have started giving him supplements. He's got thin wiry hair (he's a staffie crossed with a collie) and he leaves 100 hairs on you as he brushes past :haha: sometimes I find it funny other times it reallyy winds me up!

How weird! When do you reckon you ovulated? :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oops sorry. We have a phone appt on 26th xx


----------



## garfie

Briss - I think tomorrow hun you will have a clearer idea but honestly I think you have covered all your bases:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Tink - A phone appt? - well that's the weird thing I got a pos OPK on Thurs evening :shrug: can't really go by O pain as I have endo:cry:

I hate it when the boy dog does his dinner dance we call it he prances around and bumps into everything - but then other times I find it so cute - guess it depends on our moods right:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yep! Its stupid. We have to phone up at a specified time to give them more info, make sure they want to see us then book a consultation appt :shrug:

I don't specifically get o pains either (and don't get fully positive opks either :-() so you think you only ovulated today or yesterday? Or did u mean last week? Where did you think you were in your cycle before? :hugs:

Hope you timed it right Briss :dust:


----------



## garfie

No this Thursday just gone :wacko: it's weird I know unless FF keeps me on 3DPO tomorrow too:cry:

As for where did I think I was in my cycle not got a clue - weird things are happening - got a strange wall paper paste discharge with streaks in on the 6 also a huge temp spike :shrug: FF has given me a cover line of 36.7 I am using a new thermometer but have been all cycle so not got a clue:shrug:

Guess I will know soon - although I have my gynae appointment on Tuesday so I wonder if they will answer some of my questions.

So you have to phone up right and then depending upon your answers whether they will give you an appointment? OMG the NHS has gone mad:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh Garfie... hope you work it out soon! I don't have the intelligence :haha:

Good luck Tues! What do you reckon they'll do next? (or do you have no idea?)

Yep.. that is correct! It's how they always do it down here. Really makes NO sense! Just give me the damn appt. I could understand if you were allowed to refer yourself... x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies,
Tink, I'm excited for your appointment hon. Maybe like Chickie, you'll not even need it :)
Garfie, hope your cycle starts making sense - how frustrating! I'm esp curious about your discharge... I can't read CM because I never have much to speak of. Although better with gfj

EMERGENCY QUESTION: Got my first PEAK this morning... right after we dtd. Now I know I should give the little spermies time to build up again, but also don't want to miss that eggie! Tomorrow morning is out as I leave crack of dawn for work. When should we dtd again to cover our bases?

Chickie, did you notice much of a difference in CM this past cycle? You mentioned you started on gfj. I am def wetter at times, but no EWCM yet!?


----------



## hopefulhoney

PS: Tink I only just read your precious post. Big hugs darlin. I know this is so hard. 
I would have been due this week... keep thinking of the baby that could have been.

Love you all
xxx


----------



## chicky160

Oh hopeful how quick has the time gone :nope: and yes much wetter and definitely thinner too :hugs: x


----------



## 0Austin0

Yay for your peak hopeful!! And I say either DTD tonight or wake his butt up in the morning before you leave, whichever you think you would be more likely to actually go through with :) fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks Chickie and Austin, tonight it is then!


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck hopeful!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry I've not been on ladies, will come catch up soon

Elyssa Mae arrived on 11 Oct at 14:19 weighing 8lbs

https://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t449/Cezza_B/IMAG0577.jpg


----------



## chicky160

:happydance: look at our little cbfm baby niece ladies!!! :happydance:


She is just delicious xxxxx


----------



## Briss

Mrs B congratulations!! she is a beauty! I hope all went well?


----------



## hopefulhoney

I can't see her! Where are you seeing the photo chicky?


----------



## hopefulhoney

i see her now! what a beautiful girl!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Just got my first ever positive OPK. Haven't tried them in a year because they never seemed to work for me... this morning's was almost positive, now def positive...

So How much time does one have after a positive OPK to dtd before the eggie disappears?


----------



## 0Austin0

Mrs. B - she is absolutely beautiful and I love her name! Congrats to you!!!

Hopeful - okay so I read the book "the impatient woman's guide to getting pregnant" and it was awesome because it gives information about stuff like that in one of the chapters.. It basically says that for the best chances of catching the eggie you want to BD the day before the positive OPK and the day of the positive as those should be the most fertile. According to that, the egg is released 6-12 hours after the LH surge which is detected as the positive on the OPK. --- to sum it up, you should definitely :sex: :sex: :sex: tonight and then say a prayer that the spermie catches the egg!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Charliexoxo

Hopeful- Austins right, i Bd'd the day before my peak and on my 1st peak day n thats it and it worked for me. Also i didnt really have CM so i used preseed those two times too x


----------



## chicky160

hopeful you should ov anything from 12/36hrs after first true pos! :happydance: 
have fun :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hopeful- so sorry hun :hugs: really hope this is your month. Do lots of :sex: usually 12-36 hours after surge egg is released.

Mrs B she is so so stunning! Congrats!

This thread is soooooooooooo exciting atm :D xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Mrs B Congrats on the arrival of your little princess, she's a beauty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Thanks for the advice everyone. The morning of first peak (my very almost a positive) we dtd but no preseed and I orgasm'd during foreplay which I read somewhere might not be good for ttc... 
Last night was awesome though... we used preseed (with applicator this time!) and it was fantastic sex! So if unsuccessful, at least it was fun trying :)

We'll prob try again tonight for good measure.

PS: I have HORRIFIC left side twinges. So painful!!


----------



## garfie

Congrats Mrs B - quite a quick labour too:winkwink: Glad everything went well:hugs:

She is gorgeous - bet you're on :cloud9:

Welcome little girl:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## 0Austin0

Ugh. I'm on CD23 and still on "high" with my CBFM but getting negs on my OPKs :( feeling like my body is broken today.


----------



## chicky160

ooh hopeful glad you are having fun!!! :happydance: left side is good side? 

garfie chart looks good! :happydance:

xxxxxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi everyone just a little bit of symptom spotting. today i woke up with mild af like cramps. i think it'll be af. last week i had a little heartburn, and now it seems i'm coming down with a cold, i'm just hoping it isn't just a cold but i'm not so hopeful. but time will tell ;)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Everyone :) x


----------



## ilovepiano

Update: slightly spotting (it's like dark mucous) again like last month, so i guess AF is just round the corner - i should see her in 2 days' time...... Ugghhhh!

not happy but i expected it. Good thing is that i saved the preg test this month lol! :)


----------



## exilius

I am now completely dry, and had some light cramping this morning. I've had minor spotting pretty much all cycle (not entering it in ff because I don't like seeing the stats). By educated guess work I imagine af is 24-48 hours away, maybe 72?


----------



## LittleLuLu02

well it seems the :witch: has showed her face finally. I had about a week of random brown spotting off and on with random gushes of fresh blood in between all that. Then I finally started yesterday morning and it is for sure the real thing this time. My CBFM is set and I am stocked up on the GFJ. Going to keep my appt Tuesday with the doctor and just see what she has to say and so forth. Then start clomid on cycle day 5. Not expecting anything to happen this first month, but definately want to get the ball rolling (or egg) :haha: and see how things turn out for us!


----------



## ilovepiano

Lol LIttleLuLu that "or the egg" made me smile :haha:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

So I talked myself into this new job, was looking forward to it.. and turns out they got the wages wrong and even though I knew I was on the lower amount because not qualified, I have to be on 75% less than the most for that band.. which is £2.5k less than what they told me PA. So £150 short a month, and I have to find petrol and parking.... now I can't afford to do it...everyone where I am knows I was leaving cos my boss has a big mouth, and now I'm stuck there in the same shitty situation with other people's kids when I can't seem to have my own :cry:


----------



## ilovepiano

Can't you just not do it even if your boss has a big mouth? if you did not give the notice you're still in time! also, don't trust your boss if s/he's such a big mouth!!!!! aaaarrrrgggh!!

:hugs:

AF is nearly here, 2 days early!! i wonder what's going wrong!


----------



## 0Austin0

Oh tink!!! I'm so sorry :( I hope you have a better day today :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Oh tink that is dreadful! Was the job advertised in a different wage band? Perhaps you could speak to them about it if it was, that sucks but you know if its going to be super tight it will only stress you out more than you are already. Maybe stay there a while longer until something better comes up? Sometimes it's better the devil you know :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

:cry: feel like life is falling apart atm :(


----------



## chicky160

:cry: tink I wish I could reach through and give you a real hug :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Chicky.. Don't get me wrong, I love my husband, and I love my pets, and I love my house, and my family. I appreciate that I have stuff to be grateful for... but a job takes up half of your waking hours... and I hate it!! This isn't how things are supposed to be atm... :-( :cry:


----------



## chicky160

I know what you mean. I there any way you could take the job? I know it's a lot of money short but you know your happiness is worth so much more than anything else :hugs: x


----------



## garfie

Aw Tink - I was hoping today was going to be better for you - did they advertise the wage as what you thought it was?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie- yes, they did say may be lower if needed training but I thought it meant the lowest amount there, not lower again :cry:

Chicky- if it wasn't for needing petrol we could manage with less.. But can't have less money and fork out for petrol :cry: Í'd then be stressed over money so would be as bad :(


----------



## hopefulhoney

:hugs:
Aww tink :(


----------



## 0Austin0

Tink - do you think it would help at all if you told them that you would love to work there an you think it would be a good for for you and for the team but its just not feasible for you to take that much of a pay cut and see if they would be willing to negotiate at all? I'm really sorry things aren't going well for you, I really hope things turn around for you. :(


----------



## 0Austin0

Or another thought, would there be someone else at the ew job you could ride with an split the fuel costs?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Austin thanks hun :hugs:

I'm going to say that not able to accept the position because of the wage, and that the original low amount was least could manage with... And see what happens..but its NHS so I think they have set criteria. Car sharing is good idea but its shift work so would be hard to manage xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hang in there little tink... xxx :hugs:

AFM: DH is sick and so we did not manage to dtd on our second peak... BOO! :growlmad:

We did this morning on the first high but not all yesterday.
I just hope first peak and high are enough. I'm so tired of this and am ready for a bfp! :cry:


----------



## chicky160

Hopeful I did last two highs before any peaks so think you are well and truly covered :happydance:


----------



## hopefulhoney

I hope so....
please, please, please, please, please, please, PLEASE?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks Hopeful :hugs:

I think you've done enough xxxx


----------



## 0Austin0

:dust: Hopeful!!! :)


----------



## hopefulhoney

1dpo... let's hope this 2ww is relatively painless... planning on testing at 12dpo


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> 1dpo... let's hope this 2ww is relatively painless... planning on testing at 12dpo


:happydance:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Chickie, you have made me BELIEVE again.
I want everyone to have a BFP by Christmas, okay ladies?
Best gift ever!


----------



## 0Austin0

So this morning was CD25 and my CBFM went back to low. My OPKs are still negative. oh and Im spottig. Not sure what's going on but I feel sad about it. Oh and I was awoken early this morning with a stomach bug. Ugh. I think my body is in a state of anarchy.


----------



## hopefulhoney

:hugs: Austin... noooooooooooooo :(
I'm so sorry! I did my get bfp last time with no peaks... went straight down to low and then weirdly, I had EWCM a week later and got preggers on that. So keep checking for signs of late ovulation, k hun?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh no maybe the bug has delayed ovulation. Use opks to back it up. :dust:

We may have found a way to make new job work- the turmoil is too much! Xxx


----------



## exilius

Yay Tink :)


----------



## 0Austin0

hopefulhoney said:


> :hugs: Austin... noooooooooooooo :(
> I'm so sorry! I did my get bfp last time with no peaks... went straight down to low and then weirdly, I had EWCM a week later and got preggers on that. So keep checking for signs of late ovulation, k hun?

Thanks so much for the kind words :)
I will keep checking every day until AF is in full swing. I've even thinking about contacting my OBGYN just to make her everything is working as it should be. Iay just go ahead and do that and talk to her in case there is something wrong.


----------



## 0Austin0

Tink - YAY!! That's super exciting!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks ladies :hugs: got doctors tomorrow too... :) so will see what she has to say next  will find out I didn't ovulate according to bloods (I know this already) and what else can epect from FS... Xx


----------



## LittleLuLu02

update: 
I ran into my doctor Monday while at work. She was kind enough to talk to me while at work so I didn't have to go in to the office on Tuesday and get charged with a visit. We decided to go ahead with trying this month and still using clomid. I start taking it on day 5 (tomorrow) and will take it for 5 days. Then use OPK's and my friend in U/S to watch for Ovulation. :happydance:
My poor DH has already been warned I am not keeping him up to date with anything (in hopes to not stress him out)! But I also told him to be ready because I will be jumping his bones :haha: a lot these next few weeks! I have heard that no :sex: for long periods of time can cause the sperm to be not as mobile, but too much can also decrease the sperm count. So we will have to be careful as to how much. I am drinking 2-3 glasses of GFJ a day and let me just say, I can tell a difference in this period vs. the others as far as the flow and consistency. With skipping September completely, I expected it to be a lot heavier and thicker. I think there just might be something to this. It's a good thing I actually like grapefruit. :D 

I know the CBFM will probably give me highs earlier than anticipated due to the clomid, but with only taking it 5 days, I am hoping it won't last too long and be able to detect the real thing. Hope this fall and winter is my time. I will keep you all updated on how the clomid goes and when I start doing U/S and so forth and what they show. Fingers crossed for all of us still TTC!!

:dust: 

For those with BFP or almost BFP, I hope it is a sticky sticky bean for you!


----------



## ilovepiano

Ugh.... on to the 4th CBFM cycle, something's not right....!


----------



## 0Austin0

My CBFM was blinking the "m" at me this mornig when i turned it on. Does that mean anything?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Austin it means its expecting you to have af soon and need to press the button :) hope u don't need to.

So sorry Piano :( :hugs: xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Eehhh, Tink, there's nothing i can do at the moment, just wait for the flow to stop then go to the doc for tests he can do.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Piano have you had CD3 bloods? If not they may want to do those next cycle if there is one.. And prob CD21 (7dpo bloods too) xx


----------



## ilovepiano

tinkerbellsie said:


> Piano have you had CD3 bloods? If not they may want to do those next cycle if there is one.. And prob CD21 (7dpo bloods too) xx

Booh!! i've never been asked for bloods but i 've never ttc before so this maybe time to go for it. What do they look for in the bloods usually?


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies ive been using cbfm for the first month but had no luck...dh has low sperm count...just wondered if any of u lovely ladies had success with low sa?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Piano my understanding with the bloods is they are mainly looking for things like PCOS with CD3 bloods, looking at all the hormones and whether they are they right ratios etc. With the 21day test it's progesterone they're checking (to see if you ovulated) xx


----------



## 0Austin0

CD27 --- No more spotting --- OPKs stil negative. I'm holding onto hope for the next couple of days and teying to stay positive! Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Briss

Trolley, hi my hubby has a very low sperm count and we have been TTC for over 2 years now, had 11 cycles with CBFM but so far no luck. I have put him on vitamins and now we are due to do another test to see if there are any improvements


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Briss said:


> Trolley, hi my hubby has a very low sperm count and we have been TTC for over 2 years now, had 11 cycles with CBFM but so far no luck. I have put him on vitamins and now we are due to do another test to see if there are any improvements

Hi briss we going to the doctors again next week too...im hoping dh has improved too.Fxd for your dh too.How often do u bd over your high and peak days?


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Chicky :hugs:

Austin - So has the witch not shown her face yet?:flower:

Trolley - :hi: and welcome hun sorry to hear about hubby sc hoping next time it has improved :flower:

Tink - Did you accept the new job where are you in your cycle I seem to have fallen behind with the thread:wacko:

Piano - Most of us have had the blood tests at sometime or another don't forget to ask for the numbers so we can help you obsess:winkwink:

Briss - Have you had hubbys sc checked yet or is that coming up soon:hugs:

Hopeful - :hugs: hope you are okay hun:flower:

AFM - I went to see the gynae the other day and I was given 3 options to help/cure my endo

1. Have a laproscopy (this might be dangerous due to age and number of them before)
2. Take some tablets to bring on the menapause (no guarantee fertility will be restored)
3. Hysterectomy (we know how that story ends)

Anyway faced with those three options I broke down - so he got a more senior doctor in to explain there may be one option left as I was presenting with pain and he could feel tenderness when he examined me I was allowed a referral to a FS :happydance: :happydance: so as you know due to my age and history I cannot get IVF on the NHS but I may be able to get something that will take away my pain and hopefully help me to conceive :happydance:

So I feel like I am getting somewhere - 10DPO - FF altered my chart again - temps are dropping - looks like the witch is on her way:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Hey ladies! :flower: hope we are all ok. Just wanted to pop in and say thanks to you all for your support :hugs: couldn't have gotten through the last couple of days without my cbfm girls :cry:

Feeling much better today thank goodness and taking it one day and one week at a time :hugs:

So from what I remember about the bloods much like everyone else said the cd3 bloods are for Estrogen, thyroid function, pcos, liver function, and various other random tests that aren't really ttc related but get checked for their function anyway. And cd21 or 7dpo is for progesterone. 

Garfie that's great news about the fs appointment! I hope beyond hope you won't need it sweetie :hugs:

Hopeful your very quiet where are you? :hugs:

Briss good luck with hubby's next sa! :hugs:

Tink what's the job situation now? :hugs:

Anyone I've forgotten? So sorry head is all over the place but sending tons of :hugs:

Love chicky xxx


----------



## LittleLuLu02

this is a quick one because I am on my way in to work. 
CD7 and CBFM gave me a high reading. I have only taking the clomid for two days (today will be day 3, but I take them in the evening.)
I am still bleeding, so I am sure it is the Clomid making it read high this early. Anyone know if after I take all my clomid will it cause the monitor to drop back down to low until I actualy should be getting highs? I think tomorrow morning I am going to do an OPK as well and see what it says. 
I have already gave my DH a heads up and told him as soon as the bleeding it done, we are going to be doing it a lot and to be prepared.


----------



## chicky160

Hey lulu I doubt it will drop back to low. The whole point of clomid is to stim the ovaries into producing high quantities of (can't remember actual hormone) but the one that gives you a more viable egg, and hopefully earlier. The chances are you may not get a peak either. Clomid and cbfm don't mix that well. I'd definately use some opks to back it up as I don't think the machine will be all that reliable on its own and you don't want to miss catching that egg! Other than that just do it every 2nd or 3rd day throughout ur cycle or until you know for sure you've ov'd to cover all your bases x


----------



## Briss

Garfie, I forgot why did you not consider doing IVF privately? 

Had an argument with hubby he would not go for his test again :( now I have to make him have sex with me cos after a week sperm is no good for the test we need no more than 5 days of abstinence. Why does it have to be so hard...


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi Ladies

Welcome Trolley..

And Lulu- what Chicky said. Also with clomid you are meant to O 5-10 days after last tablet 

Garfie- yay for a referral! Really hoping you don't need it, but if you do really hope it helps :dust:

Sorry about hubby Briss. Why doesn't he want to do it again? :hugs:

Austin- :dust:

Chicky :hugs: hope things go more smoothly from now on. :hugs:

AFM: I am on CD13 I had a much darker OPK on CD10 but don't feel like I have ovulated.. which is fine by me as wasn't able to :sex: anyway as bleeding been too heavy. I am still bleeding :cry: very rubbish. Doctor has prescribed me provera (or equivalent) to make it stop, but I am putting it off at the moment, as last time they made me feel sick and gave me migraines and I'm not feeling great atm with cough, cold and IBS :(

I have decided to go for the job anyway, as I wouldn't actually get any better money just changing nurseries (even if it is a big cut from what I am on now). Have decided will just do a couple of extra shifts a month to make up some of the money and hopefully the rest will come from my unsocial hours. I am very scared though. I also don't have a start date. I feel sad that I feel like I do about my current job as I loved it before :cry: Such is life xxx


----------



## 0Austin0

MY OPK GOT DARKER! WAHOO!!! Still no where near a dark as the test line but darker than its been before and I no longer have to squint to see if its there!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that tomorrow is the day!!! (Hopefully I'm not getting my hopes up over nothing....) This is seriously an emotional roller coaster and its only my first month. You are some strong ladies :) I'm glad I have people to talk to.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies, felt so special having some of you wonder aloud where on earth I am :blush:
I have been super busy which is a good thing! Couldn't believe it today when I realized I'm already 4 or 5 dpo (It's blurry):wacko:
No symptoms at all! Just twinges here and there as usual... which is very normal for me.

So we wait... I am super hopeful especially since it might be very meaningful to get a bfp the week I was due with my angel-baby Blythe...:cry:

Love you all, hang in there and don't stop believing!
Hopeful

PS: Bout time I told you all my real name... it's Beth... I'm sure you will all still keep calling me Hopeful tho... until that BFP, then you can call me 'blessed' :happydance:


----------



## exilius

Hello ladies, how are we all doing?
I'm currently in my worst ever af. Day 3, heavy, SO much pain, tramedol isn't even touching it. Will go to the drs tomorrow. 

Have trans scan tomorrow, along with day 3 (4) bloods. Hsg on Friday. Feel so exhausted.

Chicky, any more good news? how are you feeling? The don't sell pink grapefruit juice over here :'(


----------



## chicky160

Ahhh hopeful or Beth it will happen! :hugs:

Exil nothing as yet. The fact pip is even still here is a miracle and good enough news for me at the mo! Until next Thursday when I have my next scan due there's not a lot to tell but I'm happy with the respite :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Piano - Most of us have had the blood tests at sometime or another don't forget to ask for the numbers so we can help you obsess :winkwink:
> 
> X

Ok Garfie, i will lol! :) sorry i have been away from the boards for a couple of days, sometimes you need a little break no? :)

Garfie, i'm glad there's some sort of solution. FX


----------



## 0Austin0

Alright ladies, two months of negative OPKs and a month of negative CBFM means I am most deinotely not ovulating. Going to try to schedule an appointment with my OBGYN and see if I can get some stuff figured out :(


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck Austin, keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Sorry I have been MIA for a while - I have had the witch from hell and she still continues I have had to take some strong pain killers so my conclusion is either the doc disturbed something - or my endo is worse than I thought so a FS may be my only option:cry:

Anyway CD3 the bitch (er witch) is still here and still causing me grief!:growlmad:

Chicky - Morning Momma hows your weekend been - hope you've been resting up:flower::hugs:

Austin - Aw hun I feel for you - I was the same until last month and then FF showed I deff O:hugs: a blood test may be a good idea I hope you get some answers soon. Did your OPK get darker what time are you testing hun? Are you testing twice a day?:flower:

Piano - I took an unscheduled break due to being on strong painkillers I was out of it for a while - in fact hubby was great he even ironed the kids school uniform (well kind of):haha: Piano ttc is very difficult for some (us) so we full understand and support your decision for a break and of course we welcome you back :happydance:

Exilius - How did you get on at the docs hun - you can have the other grapefruit juice the pink one is just sweeter - I am starting back on my grapefruit juice this month as well - so cheers :haha:

Trolley - :hi: and welcome you will love this thread anything you want to know don't be afraid to ask:hugs:

Tink - Aw you poor hunnie we need to put you in a bag and shake you up - sorry to hear you are feeling sooooooo crap what are you taking for your IBS? look at your diet to hun anything that has onions, spices, fizzy pop can all irritate IBS:cry: Have you stopped bleeding yet?:hugs:

Lulu - I don't know anything about clomid and the cbfm - but hope you get your BFP:happydance:

Briss - We have considered IVF but it costs a lot and we cant warrant that kind of money - We would consider paying for IUI if it came to it - as I believe it's slightly less expensive. I think the fact that hubby hasn't got any children of his own is starting to get to him - especially as on FB all his friends are making the BIG announcement - also his family seem to be putting up old pics and my hubby says things like do you think our child would look like me or you - it's quite sad really:cry:

Have you made another SA appointment for your hubby or what is the next stage?:hugs:

:hugs:

X

Beth - How amazing would that be? - how are you feeling today hun any more symptoms - not that any of us symptom spot :winkwink:


----------



## chicky160

Morning gorgeous Garfie I'm sorry the bitch is being horrible to you :nope: do you want me to have a word with her? :winkwink:

Yes been taking it very easy, in fact I've done nothing! Well except I went to church with mum yesterday, came home all housework was done, dinner on, cuppa on the table! Apparently I'm not allowed to do it any more :shrug: hubby's amazing and keeps saying " it's all about you, nothing matters but you, everyone will have to fit around you" which is adorable but I'm not that type, I'm a get on with it girl so not doing much is a toughie. Plus he keeps force feeding me carrots and broccoli!!!! I love veg but sheesh. Lets just say its a good job I've got a dog to blame! :haha: 

So, who's testing next ladies? Xxxx


----------



## exilius

Garfie - Sorry that you're having difficulties with the bitch this month. So am I - was off work today due to the cramps and pain :'(

Had the scan, the dr doing it said everything was normal, however that wasn't enough for me and I looked up the numbers that I remembered her saying. Both my ovaries are 18mm with 5 follicles, the left one has a volume of 5.,something> and the right of 1.99 (she wrote down 2). Looking this up it's a strong indicator of crappy ovarian reserve and egg quality. It also decreases the chances of any treatments working. It's about the ranges you'd expect of someone in their late 30s not mid 20s! 

I suppose I'll see what happens with the HSG and then the fs on the 5th. I'll ask her to be frank about my chances, because from where I'm sitting they don't look great. Told h2b about this, and am bawling my eyes out a little. It's all so unfair. We discussed last night and agreed that if we can't have our own children we'll look into foreign adoption (slim chances of success) and being a foster family (since we've apparently bought a house for a family we'll never be able to have).

Feeling pretty crap - time for a drink I reckon!


----------



## ilovepiano

Aww chicky just enjoy being pampered by your hubby!! it's not very often that hubby's are this sensitive you know?!! :)

Exil :hugs: don't know what to say. can you get another opinion? 

i have an appt with my gynae on the 2 October, 2 weeks wait to go, but i guess he has no recent appointments, and through a friend we also found where a urologist's clinic is, so he's next for a call as well!! i'm hoping hubby can do his Sa test before we go to my doc. I want answers now.


----------



## exilius

Piano - we haven't got the first opinion yet! :p any opinion difference will be in how they interpret the numbers, the numbers won't really change. My view of it has come from reading case studies. It's not impossible, but the chances are far from great.

Unless, of course I misunderstood the numbers she was reading out. One can only hope.


----------



## Briss

Garfie, I am sorry AF is treating you badly. your poor hubby I can understand him so well, I am thinking sometimes that my only option might be using donor sperm and then I think the child wont look like my hubby, quite sad really I think when you chose your partner you kind of also imagine what your children be like... 

Exilius, I did not realise you are in your mid 20th, you sound so mature for your age! but then you still have time some 10-15 years at least I guess

Chicky, you so deserve being pampered after what you have been through, just enjoy it hon

I am getting morally ready for IVF but hubby got back to his old ways :( he just cant refuse a pint or two (or more) with friends. I am planning next sperm text for Thursday but need to get my hubby to do it. he is still refusing


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Piano - we haven't got the first opinion yet! :p any opinion difference will be in how they interpret the numbers, the numbers won't really change. My view of it has come from reading case studies. It's not impossible, but the chances are far from great.
> 
> Unless, of course I misunderstood the numbers she was reading out. One can only hope.

Let's hope it's the latter then!!!!!!!


----------



## exilius

Briss - only got time if I'm wrong about the numbers. Those sizes suggest my reserve is low in one ovary and depleted in the other (or it never developed properly) and that my reproductive age is much higher than my actual age. They expect a total volume of 15, and 15-20 folocule in someone under 35.


----------



## Briss

Exilius, the size of ovaries seems normal to me; the number of follicles will change you are in the beginning of your cycle. what day CD you usually O? Don't you need to count follicles a day or two before O? Do you have FSH results yet? it's a day 3 blood test that is usually used as an indicator of reserves.


----------



## chicky160

Thanks ladies I'm milking it at the mo but I'm too fidgety to sit around :haha:

Exil I agree with Briss, it's very early in your cycle to be checking out numbers of follies and don't forget your a late ovulator like Me. I assume they will re scan you closer to ov to see how they are growing when it really matters? Try stay off google Hun. You will drive yourself crazy :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Chickie, what your symptoms this time around in the 2ww? I would be interested to see how you felt 7/8dpo... :)
I have just started light cramping (very, very light - hardly noticeable) which is usual for me when expecting AF. Hope I'm not out :(

Nipples started hurting this morning which is probably a good sign? But also not unusual for me...

Love, Hopeful


----------



## chicky160

Well at the time I didn't think I had any but looking back I was and still am majorly crampy! In fact to the point where I keep going to the loo every 5 minutes, mainly because I need a wee lol but also to check I haven't come on my period! I literally feel like af will start any minute! Boobs hurt but only last couple of days really. I guess the main ones were the heavy dull cramps, oh and really congested! I went to bed quite early a few nights convinced I was coming down with something but was fine when I woke in the morning. And I kept waking up (sorry this is gross) but I was absolutely wringing with sweat! 
Obviously my biggest symptom was no spotting, I usually start 10dpo. But at the time I didn't really link any of it and it wasn't till I think 12dpo I realised I hadn't had any spotting at all and thought sod it I'm gonna test to hurry up af! I usually find that brings the witch on, but got a line instead. :hugs: xxx


----------



## exilius

The 3 day count (i did it on 4) is meant to show the total potential. Waiting on results from the blood, which includes the 'egg timer test'. A search ovarian studies shows the average (min and max) sizes and counts expected for each age range on day 3. I am not in the right range.

Hoping other tests come back better so that we still have a fighting chance. Will be taking soy again this cycle (starting tonight). If I only have a few eggs I want to give them the best chance I can! :D


----------



## hopefulhoney

exil, please talk to your doc about those results. Im worried that you might feel more disappointed than you need to! Remember, it's possible with just one egg!

Chickie, thanks for replying... Light cramps are feeling more noticeable now so I am counting myself symptomless... we'll see later in the week. Think I'll test 12dpo (Friday)


----------



## hopefulhoney

CHICKIE! I never noticed your journal before and now I see you were a misdiagnosed ectopic! What a miracle! I am so sad you went through that and SO happy Pip is safe

:hugs::happydance:


----------



## exilius

Hopeful - another 2 weeks before I get to see the Dr again. I'm a very pessimistic person, so it may well be the case :) hopefully it is, if not then its better that I come to terms with it.


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> CHICKIE! I never noticed your journal before and now I see you were a misdiagnosed ectopic! What a miracle! I am so sad you went through that and SO happy Pip is safe
> 
> :hugs::happydance:


Beth that's probably because I don't know how to change it so it says "my journal"! God knows I've tried lol :dohh: and I know it's awful. Most horrendous day of my life so far :nope: but thank god with a lot of prayers, and believe me I prayed aLOT! And to literally everybody, a miracle happened! :hugs: that's two miracles in two weeks! Keep faith Hun and it'll happen for you too, :hugs: xxx


----------



## Charliexoxo

Hey Ladies, i've been keeping away for a while as i've had a bit of a scary week. I had some bleeding last week and cramping so i had to wait and was sent for a scan today to make sure that the pregnancy wasn't ectopic. I had my scan and everything is great and i'm actually having twins! I'm still only 5 weeks so it's early days but i wanted to let you all know xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Wow Charlie, double the luck!!! :)

lol i bet we won't see you much online once they're born, you'll be inundated with diapers and bottles :D


----------



## Briss

Charlie wonderful news! Twins, OMG! I wish you H&H 9 months! keep us posted


----------



## hopefulhoney

Congrats Charlie!!
Wow! I am happy for you :)

AFM: 8 or 9dpo and nothing to report except boobs a little more tender...


----------



## hopefulhoney

Chickie, know there are prayers for you coming from my side too :)
xxx


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Charliexoxo said:


> Hey Ladies, i've been keeping away for a while as i've had a bit of a scary week. I had some bleeding last week and cramping so i had to wait and was sent for a scan today to make sure that the pregnancy wasn't ectopic. I had my scan and everything is great and i'm actually having twins! I'm still only 5 weeks so it's early days but i wanted to let you all know xx



I am so jealous! I want twins so bad! Congrats to you and good luck! :happydance:


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Guess what ladies? I got my first high today. :happydance: The little eggy actually showed up. I won't be on for a while. :blush: Lots of :sex: in the next few days! 

I will keep you all up to date!


----------



## exilius

Have fun lulu!


----------



## ilovepiano

CD 10 and i'm still on a Low!!! i guess O will be late this month!


----------



## hopefulhoney

11dpo - no symptoms except tender bbs and light cramping... :shrug:


----------



## Briss

Hopeful, I am also 11 DPO today and not a symptom in sight (apart from the feeling that AF is just around the corner). I am not testing until at least 16DPO which I have never ever got, I got once to 15DPO other than that AF usually gets me on 13-14 DPO.


----------



## exilius

Hopeful, Briss, fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## chicky160

Hi ladies! I have fingers crossed for all of you! :hugs:

So just wanted to pop in and say thank you for your support. It means the world to me, and to let those of you who don't know I had another scan today! After all the trauma last week we got to see pip and his lovely little heartbeat! Best moment of my life so far :hugs: thank you for those prayers xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Chicky if there was a "like" button on this forum i'd press it for your comment above :) :hugs: :happydance: happy you're both doing well!!!


----------



## exilius

Yay Chicky!

Some close up pics of human ovulation: https://ib.nab.com.au/nabib/mobile/...ngs.ctl?accountIndex=1&accountType=ILA&back=0


----------



## chicky160

Hunny that link takes you to online banking lol xxx


----------



## exilius

https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7447942.stm


Nfi how that happened, it posted fine on my other post, and I didn't even copy the nah address!


----------



## chicky160

Lol xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi everyone,
Chickie... I am THRILLED for you :) I can't wait for that feeling...
Briss: I have an OBGYN app on Monday so I'll at least know by then. 

My friend finds out gender today so that will be hard but exciting (but hard)
S&S: still a little sensitive bb's and slight increase in CM which is a mixture of creamy and snotty (EW!) but only if I 'investigate'. 

Please, PLEASE let this be it...


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> Hi everyone,
> Chickie... I am THRILLED for you :) I can't wait for that feeling...
> Briss: I have an OBGYN app on Monday so I'll at least know by then.
> 
> My friend finds out gender today so that will be hard but exciting (but hard)
> S&S: still a little sensitive bb's and slight increase in CM which is a mixture of creamy and snotty (EW!) but only if I 'investigate'.
> 
> Please, PLEASE let this be it...


Il second that!!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Briss

i have done something quite stupid tonight, had to go to a corporate social event and started off with cranberry juice but then could not cope with the pressure seemed like everyone wanted to know why am i not drinking, obviously the last thing i want people to think is that i might be pregnant so I had to make sure I was seen drinking and ended up having a couple of glasses of champagne, and then I had very strong cramps :( just hope I did not spoil anything, not sure if there is any connection between alcohol and cramps though


----------



## Briss

exilius said:


> https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7447942.stm

this is amazing! thanks for the link, somehow I imagined it differently and this was a revelation - "some theories had suggested an "explosive" release for the egg, but the ovulation he witnessed took 15 minutes to complete."


----------



## exilius

Briss, the odd small drink won't hurt. Over here we get advised no more than 2 drinks a day, up to 5 nights a week and you'll be fine, including throughout pregnancy.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Yes Briss, if there is a bean, it will be perfectly safe. The first 8 weeks your body protects it on super-mode :)
fx'd for you love
I have been cramping too...


----------



## exilius

So, apparently my hsg was one of the horror stories one, couldn't get my cervix, then he couldn't get the catheter in, then the dye wouldn't go up. All the while I'm on the table swearing like a sailor and crying like a little girl. This is after taking tramadol.

On the plus side the results were textbook. Right side took longer to spill out, but it did in the end.


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> https://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7447942.stm
> 
> 
> Nfi how that happened, it posted fine on my other post, and I didn't even copy the nah address!

Wow that's so interesting!


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> So, apparently my hsg was one of the horror stories one, couldn't get my cervix, then he couldn't get the catheter in, then the dye wouldn't go up. All the while I'm on the table swearing like a sailor and crying like a little girl. This is after taking tramadol.
> 
> On the plus side the results were textbook. Right side took longer to spill out, but it did in the end.

OUCH!!!!!! so was this to see if the fallopian tubes are blocked? sorry i'm new to all these procedures


----------



## exilius

Piano, exactly right :) I hear that most women don't have a problem with them, but I'm a special case and left feeling violated and weak. On my way to a friends for a hug :)

You've probably said before, but how long have you been trying for? I found that I learnt about most of this stuff long before it was relevant to me.


----------



## chicky160

Ooh exil that sounds awful :nope: I'm sorry you didn't have a very nice experience with it, although it makes you extremely more fertile after having it done and many many women conceive soon after!!! Xx


----------



## chicky160

Briss I wouldn't worry sweetie I'm pretty sure you'll be ok! Look at all those people who get drunk throughout their entire pregnancy and have no problems!:hugs:

Hopeful I'm still cramping now and feel like the witch is almost here! I really hope these are positive signs for you sweetie :hugs:

P.s I hope you guys don't mind me posting here, first tri is too scary for me, I just don't like it :nope: xxx


----------



## exilius

I'm sure I've mentioned this before, but you are banned from leaving us Chicky!


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Piano, exactly right :) I hear that most women don't have a problem with them, but I'm a special case and left feeling violated and weak. On my way to a friends for a hug :)
> 
> You've probably said before, but how long have you been trying for? I found that I learnt about most of this stuff long before it was relevant to me.

I'm sorry i did not want to sound mean or anything. But i also know it's not something that rare, i've had friends with that problem so no you're not so much of a special case in that sense. 

I haven't been trying for very long compared to others, but it's been about 6 months, now on the 4th cycle with CBFM.

:hugs: to you, i hope you feel better soon, i'm sure that it wasn't a pleasant thing to do. Are you feeling sore or bruised on the inside? it must be really uncomfortable.


----------



## Briss

Thank you ladies that's comforting! I watched a programme on TV about pregnant women drinking (I should not be watching really) and this is scary what alcohol does to a baby, they even said that it all depends on the mother and that even one drink may play its nasty role. Although I do not really think I am pregnant :( it just does not feel that way

Exilius, sorry about your HSG experience but the most important thing is that your tube are fine. Mine was not that bad just a little uncomfortable. unfortunately they could not get the pictures right and it lasted longer than was necessary and in the end they did not take the pictures of the left tube so the doctor who was later interpreting the results questioned whether it was open (although during the procedure they told me it was open) nevertheless they made me do lap&dye afterwards to confirm it. I also heard that this procedure "cleans out" your tubes and you are more fertile. It did not work out for me probably cos we have a male issue.

Chicky don't you dare leave us! :)


----------



## exilius

Piano, it was meant to be friendly, not negative, tone doesn't work well on the internet.

Oh no, Briss, that sounds terrible! 

I've heard that the 3 month thing is the case if you have a minor/non detected blockage. There's a good chance I did as my right tube took ages to spill. Here's hoping :D


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Piano, it was meant to be friendly, not negative, tone doesn't work well on the internet.
> 
> Oh no, Briss, that sounds terrible!
> 
> I've heard that the 3 month thing is the case if you have a minor/non detected blockage. There's a good chance I did as my right tube took ages to spill. Here's hoping :D

Don't worry Exil, i just wasn't sure about what i wrote, maybe it sounded a bit nasty or offending in a way lol  We pass through so much emotional stuff that sometimes even the slightest word can get stuck in our heads. It happened to me, that's why i sort of apologised in advance cause i was unsure :) but no worries!


----------



## LittleLuLu02

Well ladies, I have now entered my tww. We will :sex: one more time tomorrow to make sure we have our window covered. My CBFM gave me my two peaks on 10/24 and 10/25 and a high this morning. My OPK has been positive for 6 days but today was the first time the test line was actually darker than the Control. 

Anyone else in the TWW time frame? This will be a long two weeks. 
I started a journal and I will be adding notes daily about possible symptoms. 
Please come and stalk me!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies, 12dpo and can't believe my cramps are still light (usually lots more intense)
If cramps are not stronger by tomorrow morning, I'll test (Saturday) but if I feel like AF is coming I'll wait until Monday... yikes!

Hopes are way up as usual. I know it's not healthy!


----------



## chicky160

Who says having hope isn't healthy! That's all we have sweetie, and faith in the fact it will happen! . :hugs: xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

ladies, I just noticed that Daisy is at 12 weeks! yay!
Chickie, you are such a comfort to me... PS how are you feeling?


----------



## chicky160

Hope hmmmmm that's a nice name huh? And that's what I'm here for sweetie :hugs: I feel ok thank you. Still crampy and feel like af is on its way, absolutely knackered all the time and I noticed today a little bit grouchy :haha: odd wave of nausea and very sore boobies. Wishing the weeks away! I know I shouldn't but I just need to get the next six weeks done :hugs: xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

I think that's totally normal Chicky (wishing the weeks away)

I spoke too soon and am feeling a little more crampy now. I know it could mean either thing so trying to stay hopeful.
On Tuesday (30th) would have been my angel-baby's birth-day. So two friends are taking me for a picnic. We're letting go a pink balloon to say goodbye and a yellow one for hope in the future.

I hope I can hold it together!
xxx


----------



## chicky160

Ah hopeful I think that's the most wonderful idea, and I know little angel Blythe will be looking on and smiling at what a thoughtful and wonderful mummy you are, giving little angel kisses. Will be thinking of you darling xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

13dpo and cramps are still super light... almost unnoticeable. Nipples only sore to the touch... hmm...
DH convinced me to wait until tomorrow to test.
So nervous for a bfn :(


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hopeful I'm keeping everything crossed for you :dust: :dust:

What time your time do you reckon you'll be testing so can keep a look out xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Around 9am Pacific Time... yikes.
Did a little CM exploration a minute ago and I got the teeniest spot of brown CM. Like, the teeniest glob. Sure hope that's not AF and rather IB.
I'm super nervous!
Also, I'm counting dpo from my first neg after my pos ovulation test. That's my second peak. Does that sound right?


----------



## ilovepiano

Good Luck Hopeful!!! Fx


----------



## chicky160

Sounds good to me! Gl hopeful :hugs: xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

update: significant brown CM
significant cramping :(


----------



## chicky160

Remember brown is old blood! Ib? Stay away witch! Stay away witch! X


----------



## hopefulhoney

I'm chanting with you chicky!!
You cramped too right? Did it feel lots like AF?


----------



## chicky160

I still cramp now! I had it really bad from about 10dpo and kept saying I wished af would hurry up! I still feel like she's on her way, even right now as we speak! I keep checking to make sure she's not here xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Okay, I shall keep hoping... and promise to keep you posted. say a little prayer for me :)


----------



## chicky160

Done :thumbup: il say another at bedtime :hugs: xx


----------



## AuCa

Hello ladies,

I've been searching BnB for a good CBFM thread for the past few days, and I believe I finally found it, yay! :happydance::happydance: 
So I would be super happy if you would let me join in :)

I'm in my 30s, TTC for #1 and like I wrote in my title, just started using my new CBFM. I got it during my last cycle and thus had to wait until I had started a new one. I'm so glad the time finally came. Currently on CD9 and getting "high" since yesterday.

Since you ladies are probably more experienced with the monitor than me - is it normal to get "high" readings that early during the first month? I have rather long cycles (30-40 days) and was therefore expecting to get my first "high" much later (earliest on CD15 or so).

Anyway, hope all of you are having a good weekend! :flower:


----------



## exilius

Hi auca! I've been using It for a few months now, and last cycle was the first one where I go a low. It was still getting my peaks. Also some basic money saving advice: once you get a peak stop feeding sticksbecause its pre programmed. If you have a fairly predictable cycle, with lots of low/highs before your peak you can use an old stick from the beginning of a previous cycle.

Afm- question for those who have had an hsg. Did you notice a sicgnificant increase In cm after? I'm on watery already, and my cervix Is a bit open. I'm assuming its from them inserting the catheter, and theres more because of the increased opening...


----------



## hopefulhoney

welcome auca! you have indeed found the best CBFM forum :) I have used CBFM since 
December... it works quicker for most people... I hope you're one of those!
Also, nothing is TMI here so ask away :)
Hopeful


----------



## Briss

Auca, welcome!

Exilius, i did not notice increase in CM following HSG (may be because I had it on CD15 after my ovulation) but my next period was far more painful than usual


----------



## AuCa

Thanks exilius, hopefulhoney and Briss!

And thanks for the advice exilius! Does it matter which stick I feed it? (low vs high vs peak reading?)


----------



## exilius

Feed it one from about the same point in the cycle if it's before the peak. After the peak it doesn't matter.

Example I feed it a low from for 2 days (~10 & 11), then a high for 2 days then I use fresh sticks (from ~14) and get a peak on 17 or 18 normally. I use ic OPKs to back up cbfm, and I stop feeding it old sticks if my LH begins to register.

Briss :( Hope that doesn't happen, mine leave me in agony anyway, and I'm still in a bit of pain from the test.


----------



## Briss

I feel I am out, have been cramping really bad since this morning, I just hope AF waits until Monday to give me at least 25 day cycle


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss I really hope the cramping is a good sign (like it was for Chicky)

Hopeful waiting for it to be 9am your time is killing me at it is 2pm here :haha: :dust:

I'm having a down afternoon having realised we're running out of time to even have a 2013 baby :cry:


----------



## Briss

thanks Tink but unfortunately AF got me :( 

feeling pretty low, I am exhausted of failing every time, not sure how much more I will be able to take. I will be 37 next year, do I wait for my hubby to stop drinking (I strongly believe this is the major contributing factor) or should I push for IVF?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Briss I'm sorry. :hugs: I'd push for IVF if I'm honest hun, and if he stops drinking and you get pregnant in mean time then great :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

I can't believe this... BFP!!
I am in shock and still light cramping so feeling nervous!
DH is in the next room Skyping with his parents and I can't tell him yet! AGONY!!
Chicky, bump buddies?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaaahhhhh Hopeful!! I knew it!! :happydance: congrats! So... You know the drill.. What did u do differently? What were ur symptoms? Xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Well, same as Chicky, almost no symptoms except cramping and sore nipples (which have subsided a little - and it's freaking me out! :wacko:). On Friday I was cramping really badly which felt EXACTLY like AF and I get pretty bad AF cramps. BAD back ache too -went to physio twice.

Then they stopped but I was still feeling pre-AF last night (tiny half glass of wine... oopsy):haha:

CRAZY vivid dream I got a BFP.
And then I tested.:happydance:

This cycle I used preseed but applicated it right up there instead of just using it as a lubricant. And JUST LIKE CHICKY, gfj! (half a glass every day) and a whole grapefruit everyday.

I got no EWCM this cycle... weird. 
Ladies, PLEASE reassure me that it's not to have symptoms this early. My boobs aren't sore anymore! I'm scared!:nope:


----------



## AuCa

Congrats on your BFP hopefulhoney! :hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:

From what I've read it is totally normal that your boobs might not hurt constantly, but hurt on and off. I don't think you need to be too worried :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> I can't believe this... BFP!!
> I am in shock and still light cramping so feeling nervous!
> DH is in the next room Skyping with his parents and I can't tell him yet! AGONY!!
> Chicky, bump buddies?



Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I bloody knew it!!! Yessssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry: bloody hormones hahahaha brilliant!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations hopefulhoney!

Can't believe you cant tell him! :haha: I'd be going nuts


----------



## chicky160

Hopeful symptoms will come and go pickle, we know the drill! Please don't stress and be happy!!!!!!!! Omg I can't stop crying :cry: when are you telling dh!!!!! Xx


----------



## hopefulhoney

I just told him :) so sweet! He asked if there's such thing as a false positive -so worried!
:)
Will let you all know how the doc goes tomorrow. 
So shocked and happy right now! But with every cramp I'm like, "OMG, What's happening!?!?!"

LOVE you all!
Hopeful
PS: I can't ever leave here. Sorry ladies, I just love you all too much


----------



## chicky160

Too right you can't you haven been given permission! Besides you'll peek in first tri and be back in 10 mins with your tail between your legs it's sooooooooo scary :) x:haha:


----------



## garfie

Just popping in ladies got a lot going on at the moment:cry:

:happydance::happydance: Hopeful that is amazing news - so pleased for you hun - good old grapefruit juice eh? :happydance::happydance:

Bet you're on :cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

:wave: AuCa welcome to the mad-house :D


----------



## ilovepiano

hopefulhoney said:


> i can't believe this... Bfp!!
> I am in shock and still light cramping so feeling nervous!
> Dh is in the next room skyping with his parents and i can't tell him yet! Agony!!
> Chicky, bump buddies?

wow hopeful :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh and I've started a Journal... would love you ladies to join me, as I find it hard to write here atm :cry: xxx


----------



## Briss

Hopeful, OMG! :happydance: great news! congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## exilius

Garfie - you alright? How have things been going?
Hopeful - Congrats. There's our 3.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Tink and Garfie, please share ladies... sounds like you're both going through a hard time...
We're here for you...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww thanks Hopeful. It's okay. I just don't know what to say, as I can't actively try atm, my cycle isn't really a cycle and I can't use the CBFM. But I can't stay away because I want to keep up to date with you lovely ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## exilius

Did you have the phone appointment with the fs yet? If so have you been given an appointment time?


----------



## hopefulhoney

oh tink, I remember that frustration... I had a 56 day cycle at one time and was so freaking cut up about it. And every preggy announcement gave me a flicker of smile and then sobbing... when will it ever happen?:cry:

All I can say is, keep the faith. And I promise to pray for you lots. I started praying regularly for Chicky because her story made me so sad and hopeful at the same time (Sorry Chicky, 8.5 years... you deserved your bean!!!) now the rest of you are going to be what I bug God about. Hope you don't mind, I know we all stand somewhere different but this is all I can do for you...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Chicky, I really want a ticker! How do I get one? Or anyone out there?


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulhoney said:


> Chicky, I really want a ticker! How do I get one? Or anyone out there?

Click on a style you like in someones signature and it will send you to the website and you can make your own. Then copy the BBcode into your signature


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exil appt is 23rd November need to get bloods done for both of us and another SA before then... Not sure how lol as cant book until letter arrives. :shrug:

Hopeful thanks Hun... That is one strong line! Xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

I did all that but the tickers are not showing under my posts :( and the preview looks good, and I click 'save changes'... hmm?


----------



## hopefulhoney

There they are!
:happydance:


----------



## exilius

Tink - are they sending you a letter? You only need to get the tests the week before (time for the results to get back), so you have plenty of time still :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exil yes they're sending me a letter. It's just really hard to get apps at my doctors for bloods etc. SA will be easy as they do it there.. It's just sorting it all around work etc but best to do it before new job. What's next for you honey? Xx


----------



## chicky160

hopefulhoney said:


> oh tink, I remember that frustration... I had a 56 day cycle at one time and was so freaking cut up about it. And every preggy announcement gave me a flicker of smile and then sobbing... when will it ever happen?:cry:
> 
> All I can say is, keep the faith. And I promise to pray for you lots. I started praying regularly for Chicky because her story made me so sad and hopeful at the same time (Sorry Chicky, 8.5 years... you deserved your bean!!!) now the rest of you are going to be what I bug God about. Hope you don't mind, I know we all stand somewhere different but this is all I can do for you...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


:cry: hormones hopeful!!!! :cry: but thank you, :hugs: 

Tink I'm sorry you are down sweetie. Once they get these tests running you'll know exactly what's happening and have your bfp in no time I just know it, god all they need to do is get shot of that polyp! When that appointment does come go in there kicking and screaming :thumbup: xxx


----------



## exilius

Tink - Monday. Find out the results of the blood tests, and the fs response to my hsg (clear) and us (low af count). Also whether or not she wants me to have a lap. Hopefully not because my insurance won't cover it until July (i think) and I don't want to throw away a few hundred, although not sure insurance covers admission fees, and since the procedure is bulk billed, I'm not sure it makes a difference...

I think I'll be leaving the appointment with a script for cloimid (not sure if it'll be a monitored cycle) which is $400 a month here (about 275 gbp)


----------



## ilovepiano

Mrs B look at that cutie in your signature :)!! :)


----------



## hopefulhoney

How is everyone doing today?
Miss hearing all the updates...


----------



## LittleLuLu02

I'm 4dpo and not feeling like we covered our bases well enough. :( not getting a good feeling about it working this month. I don't expect to have pregnancy symptoms right away, but I think as women, we just get those feelings of good and bad and they are usually right. We will just practice a lot and hope to do better in Nov.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ouch Exil! Hope it works first time! How did you get on in the end?

Hopeful- bit emotional today. Lots of CM but no positive OPK :shrug: No idea where I am in my cycle and have given up until my appt. 

How are you ? x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Lulu try and keep positive :dust: xx


----------



## Briss

CD3 for me, nothing to report. apart from generally feeling depressed, had lunch with an old friend today and when she started complaining about her daughter getting pregnant I just burst into tears... in the end had to tell her about our TTC fiasco. feel a bit uneasy I do not usually share this with people


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww Briss it's so hard sometimes :hugs: xx


----------



## exilius

Tink - the time zone strikes again! It's Monday the 5th that I go in. But, yeah, even though I'm at the only public clinic in my state, and even though its the cheapest, a lot of things aren't covered by nhs equiv, and insurance is a bit of a scam. The Drs try to squeeze every last penny!

I know what you mean about giving up :( However I'm going back to uni (open uni sort of thing) to get the maths and chem that I'm missing to be able to start teacher training. Hopefully that'll help me be positive (I HATE my job). I was kinda hoping that the hsg would show a blockage, at least then there'd be a reason, something to fight against. Instead we're "unspecified" infertility, which has the lowest success rates :'( Just feel like a failure of a woman. A fraud. General mood not helped by currently being sick. Hard to persuade H2b that I'm interested while coughing up a lung!

Briss :hugs: did it help at all to open up?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaahh Exil I thought that post was Saturday... Doh but time zones suck! Hope it all works out for you hun xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

ahh briss. poo! I know how hard it can be :( you too tink, why are cycles just a mystery. And those ditzy idiots who almost complain how easy it is for them to get preggers.... urgh!
hugs to you girls :(
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


AFM: I had a beta test done yesterday which landed in the normal range (shew!) but was the lower end of normal. I have another scheduled for tomorrow afternoon to check that the numbers have tripled. I'm super nervous! I have been cramping since 2 days before my bfp -very similar to AF cramps only a tad lighter. It's scary and I keep checking (almost every 30 min) to see if there is any blood.

I think I'll feel lots more relaxed if tomorrow's results show good beta and normal progesterone. It all feels too good to be true - I'm trying to trust that it's just my time. Maybe things will work out this time...

My doctor has put me on baby aspirin... I sure hope it doesn't do any harm!!

Love to you all,
Hopeful


----------



## hopefulhoney

Lulu! I missed your post there - hun, I think both Chicky and I thought that we had no chance on the month we got our bfp's. Right Chicky?
So you never know...
xxx


----------



## LittleLuLu02

https://www.fertilityplus.com/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html

found the above link on BBT charting. Some of the info is very helpful if you are new to it.


----------



## Mrs.B.

hopefulhoney said:


> Lulu! I missed your post there - hun, I think both Chicky and I thought that we had no chance on the month we got our bfp's. Right Chicky?
> So you never know...
> xxx

And i did too lol x


----------



## Briss

Exilius, it actually did not help at all, I am now concerned that she is going to tell the world about our problems, DH will be furious... and it did not make me feel any better because she obviously could not relate to what I am going through. She suggested I take antidepressants! It was just one of those things I guess where I could not hold it all in any longer but I wish I did.

Hopeful, good luck with your tests I am sure pip is doing fine :) 

afm, feeling better today, persevering with gfj, EPO and the rest of it. DH and I are discussing the way forward, there might be a way for him to cut down on beer if I take more active role in our social life. But in any event I do not think we have more than 2-4 months to try this before going for IVF


----------



## chicky160

Mrs.B. said:


> hopefulhoney said:
> 
> 
> Lulu! I missed your post there - hun, I think both Chicky and I thought that we had no chance on the month we got our bfp's. Right Chicky?
> So you never know...
> xxx
> 
> And i did too lol xClick to expand...



Yep I think everyone does :hugs: xxx


----------



## chicky160

Briss :hugs: I'm so sorry this is a tough journey. You know there comes a time when you just have to take the next step and you are so ready to be a mum. I know ivf isn't ideal but people cope with it and if it gives you a beautiful baby at the end it's gotta be worth it! Besides there's not much point getting all involved in a social life you won't have when you have a little one to play with :hugs: xxx


----------



## Briss

Chicky, I agree I just keep thinking if only hubby could stay away from beer for a few months I am so sure it would get me pregnant without the need for IVF


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss are you sure it's just the alcohol? Does he drink well over the recommended amount? We were recently told drinking doesn't have that much affect.. To obviously never tried it out. If ivf is going to be quicker and less stressful than getting hubby to stop drinking so much I would personally go with that. I do understand why you'd rather not do ivf tho. I really don't want to..but I'm sure I would as a last resort now. Tough 3 months ago I said never xx


----------



## Briss

Tink, There is conflicting information about drinking. I am not sure it's just the alcohol but he does drink a lot and almost every day. this is one last thing to try before IVF. I am trying to get DH to see urologist I think they need to investigate the reason for his low sperm count.


----------



## ilovepiano

Good Morning, today hubby has the visit at the Urologist, i hope everything is fine, but at the same time, that'd mean that there's something wrong with me lol!!! but it's better if everything is ok, then it's all up to chance.


----------



## exilius

Piano, not ness, they can't find anything wrong with me or hubby. Sometimes they just don't mix together properly.

Briss - I'm really sorry for you. I spilled to a lady at work, she hadn't been there, but her best friend had, so luckily she was at least a little understanding, and very empathetic. 

I agree with Tink about the ivf. H2b and I agreed we wouldn't go down that path, but I think we've both changed our minds now that we're starting to head that way.

I'm also taking the gfj as prescribed by Dr. Chicky, as well as starting weights (had a check, due to my (bmi I can do some heavy work outs without it being detrimental to my chance that month). Hopefully decreasing my weight/fat %, coupled with hsg and gfj will lead to a bfp this month or next!


----------



## ilovepiano

Exil, i know :/ i hope that's not our case, but if so, we'll see if there's anything we can do. 

Anyway i've just received an email that i thought i'd share with you all 

"Struggles

I sent an angel to watch over you last night, but it came back. I asked "why?"... The angel said: "Angels don't watch over angels! Twenty angels are in your world. Ten of them are sleeping, nine are playing, and one is reading this message." 

Please read.... not joking......God has seen you struggling with something. God says it's over. A blessing is coming your way. If you believe in God, send this message on. God is going to fix two BIG things tonight in your favor. If you believe in God, drop everything and pass it on. Tomorrow will be the best day ever. "

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Beta came back good :)
Just letting you all know... but doc wants me to go again on Monday just in case.
My cramping has disappeared... let's hope that it's okay.
Stick little bean, stick!


----------



## ilovepiano

hopefulhoney said:


> Beta came back good :)
> Just letting you all know... but doc wants me to go again on Monday just in case.
> My cramping has disappeared... let's hope that it's okay.
> Stick little bean, stick!

Good to know Hopeful :) Good luck!!

as for me, Hubby only got a referral letter for tests. nothing more :wacko: and i thought we'd have some kind of answer y'day!! Today it's my visit at the Gynaechologist. Not looking forward to it :haha:


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind me joining you. Im looking for some hope in the CBFM, its my 2nd cycle on it and the first time i got a Peak was yesterday, i was so excited lol

We have been TTC since June 2010, done a lap, Ovarian drilling and 6 month later did 3 x IUI's and then 2 x IVF (ICSI) which all failed :cry: My cycles since our last one has been close to 50days but this one after taking Vitex is looking alot better! A 37dayer i can live with for now. Fx'd next month it is back to O on CD19 like pre IVF.

I have bought the CBFM in the hope to BD enough around O as i feel we havent in the past and praying i will be lucky enough to get a BFP inbetween treatments.

We are looking at another IVF in the new year but have not decided when yet.

Any how, i loved seeing all the new BFPs on here. Hope i join you girls soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Briss

Tella, welcome! sorry about your unsuccessful IUI/IVF. I have also been TTC for a while but we have a male factor. I am trying to prepare my DH for IVF, he rejected the idea initially but now it looks like we may not have a choice. What's your impression of IVF? was it hard?

Hopeful, good to know that everything is going well, praying for your sticky bean

Piano, good luck with your visit to the Gynaecologist, let us know how it goes.

afm, CD 6 and immediately got a HIGH, not good. seems to be yet another short cycle and early ovulation. why EPO is not working this cycle I have no idea have been taking 500 x 3 times a day, how very disappointing


----------



## garfie

Morning ladies

Sorry I have been MIA - due to children being off and a family bereavement.

Anyway I'm back, I have been stalking so tried to keep up with you all:flower:

Briss - So sorry your O is still early - I have problems with short cycles at the moment (19 days) still I guess it is my age (as every doc tells me):cry:

Tink - Hi hun hope you are feeling more positive - did you get the job you was after and have you started it yet? - what CD are you on - any further news from the FS?:hugs:

Chicky - Well what can I say :happydance::happydance: go mama how's the sickness coming on and the sore boobies? when do you go for another scan - a blueberry eh:happydance:

Hopeful - Hi to you mama :happydance: how are you feeling?:hugs:

Piano - Good luck at the gynae - mine just examined me called in the big wig and then looked at my three options and transcribed a letter for the FS - hope you get some answers soon:flower:

Tella - :hi: and welcome hun - don't feed your CBFM anymore sticks it is pre programmed:flower: so sorry for all the problems you have experienced you have been on a journey already:hugs:

Exil - The month I got my BFP I was drinking gfj and I no Chicky swears by it now:haha:

Hi to any lady I have missed - not intentional.:hugs:

AFM - I feel a bit of a fraud I've not used my CBFM this month as cycles have been to short:cry: Have been using OPKs and got a pos on Mon but have not put it in FF - just letting it go by my temp - if I do put the POS in it doesn't give me any cross hairs - how can that be?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Garfie, sorry about your short cycles, 19 days is short but your temps are good and show that you definitely O. What does the doc say as long as you O can you still get pregnant with a short cycle? I would think so. Have you tried EPO? it usually works for me but apparently not every cycle.


----------



## garfie

Briss - So you think FF have it correct (for a change) even if I had a pos OPK on Monday 29??

My doc is pretty useless - she says well you have been pg before (true) so I must be O and everything must be working - hello lady it was way back in April and since then my cycles have become shorter (24 days was short enough - now 19 :cry:)

Just taking my gfj and prenatals that's all - tried epo but it didn't agree with me:winkwink:

Hope hubby has cut down on his drinking hun - where are you at now? considering IVF or not yet?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Garfie, sorry I missed the fact that you had a positive OPK on Monday, I was looking at your previous chart which seems to be a clear ovulatory chart. Did you POAS before Monday and it was negative? I am just thinking that if you only POAS on Monday you may have just caught the tail of your LH surge which started earlier.

I went through my records for the last 10 years and realised that most of my cycles were 25-26 days but I would also get 3 or 4 24/28/29 day cycles a year. 24 day cycle is I think on the lower side of normal but 19 is a bit too short if this happens on a regular basis. have you considered acupuncture or something similar to regulate your cycle?

IVF is still pretty much where we are heading right now, hubby has been naughty but he did cut down a lot, but not enough


----------



## garfie

Briss - Sunday was a nearly pos OPK I took one Sat (negative) think I must have a short surge :shrug: - so not sure where I am let's hope FF has it right if so I will be testing according to FF on the 9th (so not long now!:happydance:) doubt I'll make it that far though:cry:

At the moment I am waiting for a FS letter for an appointment - so a bit worried about shelling out money on accupuncture I might need for drugs or treatment - I know it can sometimes be obtained on the NHS but knowing my luck we will have to pay:haha:

Have you found out why hubby drinks - is it just a social aspect or is he worried about something?:hugs:

Hope you don't need IVF and you get your BFP naturally.

Ok so as I typed this got a slight cramping in my right hand side - oh no not the witch yet:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh Garfie cramping early seems to be good news for this thread :haha:

Hope things are settling down a little for you at home now.

I think I am around CD27 but not sure if that is accurate or not as the bleeding started after sex and continued for 3 weeks :shrug:

Still in old job, still waiting for start date...these people never do anything quickly :-(


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Tella welcome and good luck x


----------



## exilius

So, I've been wondering for a whiles has anyone heard from/of pixie in the last few months? Last time she posted here was right after her girlfriend through her through a glass door. I'm really hoping she's safe and ok, and out of that relationship.

Garfie - Fx that your cycle isn't too short. 

Briss - I'm sorry if I sound rude, I don't mean to, but have you and hubby tried counseling? It might help you both both explain your sides, you why having a baby is so important, and him why he feels he needs to drink. It may sound silly, but having a mediator really does help. Made H2b go to a couple of sessions with me after he slapped me.

Afm - peak is due any day now. I normally have a fade in pattern, but opks are still stark white, think my cold and/or the anti cold drugs might have delayed it.


----------



## chicky160

Hi ladies! Just popping in so you all know I'm hovering and of course chart stalking! :haha: and yes Garfie gfj is my best friend :haha:

Thinking of you all constantly :hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

I have some news from my doc he's putting me on metformin as he's suspecting that the eggs are not mature enough when i ovulate :( he said that one ovary looked resistant. i'll go to another visit on the 18 Dec, if nothing changes i'll have to undergo a small surgery whereby the doc will investigate my uterus and ovaries through my belly button and 2 side holes, one on each side. How exciting!! (not). :wacko:

Did any of you ladies experience any side effects on these tablets? anything i should know about please? Tks. I hope they'll work enough to avoid the operation, small or not i'd still have 3 holes in my belly!!!!!


----------



## exilius

I may too be getting a lap piano - its a fairly standard procedure when the less invasive ones don't turn up anything obvious or turn up a blocked tube.

I'm not sure about metformin, haven't researched it. Wikipedia tends to cite student, show know side effects and often has the frequency of these side effects. If it's estrogen based (like soy or cloimid) then it can make you nauseous, and cramp as well as mood swings, so it's better to take of an evening to reduce these side effects.

We put ourselves through quite a lot to get that elusive bfp! I think it's a mythical creature!

Stick was completely white this morning, meaning high estrogen, plus I'm cramping like a mofo (started last night) so hopefully my peak is tomorrow and I o on Monday, right on time. Will basically be shagging every evening from now until temp increase (if only to keep H2b happy ;p)


----------



## ilovepiano

Exil doc told me to take it in the evening. i hope it won't hinder my sleeping or i'll be very very very moody lol :)


----------



## Briss

Exilius, it's interesting that you mentioned counseling cos that's exactly what my DH suggested but I dismissed it. I have never done counseling but I think as two fairly intelligent people we should be able to sort out our problems ourselves meaning my DH has to come to his sense and realise that he's got to stop drinking. His social life is important but having children should be a priority. I mean we are not young anymore in 4 years we are going to be 40! although sometimes i think that it might be that he has some kind of dependancy on alcohol that's why he finds it hard to quit. this scares me


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh Briss, sometimes men don't get it ey!! :hugs: If he acknowledges some sort of dependency, can't he seek help? but he'd need the will to quit.


----------



## Briss

that's the thing piano, he does not acknowledge any dependency. he recently fasted for almost a month and for at least two weeks he did not eat anything just water and he was able to go without any beer for the whole month. that gave me hope but as soon as he started eating he went to back to his old ways but now he is so sure he has no dependancy because he managed not to drink for a month. I personally do not think it works like that

CBFM is still giving me HIGH, was trying to get my DH to BD this morning but he seems to be having issues and does not find the whole thing sexy, after almost 2 hour BD session he did not even come :( we still have 3-4 days before I ovulate but I feel like it's going to be a struggle


----------



## ilovepiano

:Hugs: Briss, i don't really know what to say :(


----------



## exilius

Looks like I missed the peak yesterday, expecting to ovulate today (temp rise tomorrow).

Got H2b's sa data. It's ridiculously good: count of 35, volume of 3, morphology of 10%, and progressive mobility of 40%. I think we can safely say the problem lies somewhere with me :(
On the upside, with those numbers our chances with iui are increased


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Exil could it be the combination of you both that's the problem? That's my other concern with hubby too. Like my CM may hate his sperm and kill them? Xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Exil, keep focusing on the possibility of IUI being a success, at least you have a plan B :) :hugs:


----------



## exilius

Tink, yeah that could be an issue, but they won't test for it here because iui bypasses that, except they wot do iui until it's obvious that the drugs won't work (thus throwing away several thousands of dollar instead of doing a test for a couple of hundred)


----------



## hopefulhoney

tink! that was my problem and preseed fixed it :)


----------



## ilovepiano

My oh my, plese pray for me as metformin are not helping me at the moment, i feel sick, i'm feeling drowsy and energy-less, in fact i think i'm leaving work today. Will call doctor tonight, i already sent him a message.


----------



## Briss

Exilius, it's a relief that your hubby's number are great! :thumbup: One thing less to worry about. 

Piano, I hope you will feel better soon :hugs:

I got my 4th HIGH this morning on CD9, very pleased because I am hoping to ovulate later and also we did not BD at all so need this one extra day. I had acupuncture yesterday and it was really great I felt so good after that. That might be another reason why I did not get a PEAK today. Although acupuncturist said my hubby needs to take herbs otherwise there is no point in me doing anything :( she also examined me and said I am all stressed inside. I decided to go with Chinese medicine for the next couple of months even if it wont help with BFP it will get me in a better shape for IVF


----------



## exilius

Bad news from the fs. They totally changed their tune. Went from "we'll take the slow route" to "we don't have time for more testing. I recommend ivf ASAP"

My amh is low. It's the level of a woman of 35, but because I've reached it much earlier than normal women it's likely that it'll drop faster than with an older lady with the same levels. She's hoping that the eggs are good quality, and has suggest 40% success per cycle with ivf.


----------



## ilovepiano

Briss said:


> Piano, I hope you will feel better soon :hugs:

Tks Briss, i'm a little better now but i burst into tears about 3 times this morning. I hope i'll adjust soon or i will have to get off them. I don't want to risk depression.


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Bad news from the fs. They totally changed their tune. Went from "we'll take the slow route" to "we don't have time for more testing. I recommend ivf ASAP"
> 
> My amh is low. It's the level of a woman of 35, but because I've reached it much earlier than normal women it's likely that it'll drop faster than with an older lady with the same levels. She's hoping that the eggs are good quality, and has suggest 40% success per cycle with ivf.

No time for testing??!! Seriously? I hope that the eggies are good quality as well, so that IVF can be successful. :hugs:

My eggies apparently are not v good either. i've been reading on google that immature eggs are anovulatory cycles :( why didn't anyone notice it before? I wish someone (doctors) could answer my 1000000000000 questions! and i thought that since i am regular i was healthy enough to conceive!


----------



## exilius

Piano - every cycle a bunch of immature eggs are wasted. The only difference between a cycle with ovulation and without is that a mature ovum was released, and a corpus leutum is left to do the progesterone levels.

If you're not ovulating it means that none of the folocules are becoming dominate and developing a mature egg. No additional eggs are lost or saved than on a standard cycle. The drugs you're on now are to help the eggs develop so that there will be one or more mature eggs. It still uses the same number of potential eggs.


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Piano - every cycle a bunch of immature eggs are wasted. The only difference between a cycle with ovulation and without is that a mature ovum was released, and a corpus leutum is left to do the progesterone levels.
> 
> If you're not ovulating it means that none of the folocules are becoming dominate and developing a mature egg. No additional eggs are lost or saved than on a standard cycle. The drugs you're on now are to help the eggs develop so that there will be one or more mature eggs. It still uses the same number of potential eggs.

The doctor has seen a sign of ovulation from my left ovary, it looked like a burst bubble at one end. but my right ovary looked "resistant" and he thinks that the eggs released might be immature. But i have regular highs and peaks and periods? Could you explain that? i'm confused now and very much losing any hope:cry::cry:. I know i'm at the beginning of the treatment but the side-effects of Metformin are really bothering me right now. I'm too drowsy and i'm at work where i should keep up with the usual rhythm when i just feel slow and want to go home. Any input is welcome.


----------



## Briss

Piano, have you tried temp charting? this could be a good indication of whether you ovulate.

Exilius, sorry about unsatisfactory results. I am actually quite shocked that you have to deal with this issue so early in life. do you know when your mum had her menopause? I understand that this might be related if your mum had hers earlier than usual the chances are that you will do as well. but if she had hers in 40-50 than it is surprising that you are running out of eggs so early. Did they suggest any possible reason? I find it so hard to accept that somebody so young as yourselves is being rushed for IVF

We are planning to see a new James bond movie tonight with hubby, hopefully this will set a scene for some long awaited BD :) my hormones are driving me crazy, I actually do not even need to do CBFM, OPK and temping I can just rely on having sex when I feel horny which is right now, 1-3 days before ovulation :)


----------



## exilius

Piano - I'm with Briss on temping.

There are several possibilities - either you always ovulate and from the left, or the left is more active (as in my case) and the right isn't q complete failure, just not likely to release an egg, or your body gears up to release an egg (getting your high and peak - determined by chemicals released in the brain) but ovulation doesn't actually occur (no thermal shift), another is a weak ovulation (what I have without soy) where there is a thermal shift, but a short lp and less obvious chart.

Bare in mind that the drugs will cause you to get early highs this cycle.

Briss - my mum started being perimenopause in her mid-late 30s, I don't think she's fully menopausal yet, but I'm not sure. I know her cycles are very unpredictable nowadays (once every few months) and she's 44. All my female relatives have been very fertile at a young age. No one has tried once they reached my age. It could be that I lose more eggs per cycle, or that I was born with less, who knows.

The fs isn't worried about quality, but I am as my lp is quite short. Although it could be that the drugs helping them mature makes them better.

But yeah, I feel validated for having pressed the issue and not listened to the gp
Oh, hope its good Briss! Both the movie and the sex :D


----------



## ilovepiano

Briss and Exil, tks for all the info. i'm feeling like a rug tonight. i cried a lot today. just got in touch with my doc, and he told me to take them on alternate days. he won't even give me some days sick to recover or rest!! 

with regards to charting, i did chart but yrs ago, maybe things have changed since then. i used to see the shift in temp and everything seemed normal. i really don't know what's wrong!! how could he determine that i need meds from an ultrasound? shouldn't he do any blood tests or anything?


----------



## Briss

I guess he checked the size and number of follicles during the scan but I agree they need to do bloods as well.


----------



## exilius

Piano, not sure about what is normal where you live, but over here if you are concerned about fertility and they find nothing obviously wrong they put you on the drugs as it increases your chances anyway. Then if that doesn't work they do a couple more checks then recommend iui.


----------



## ilovepiano

I don't know what's normal here Exil! lol!! never been here before!!

Briss maybe he did but he was very quick on the monitor. i hope i'm not taking them for nothing! the good thing is that if i take them on alternate days, i'll not take it today, so i'll feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Tella

Briss said:


> Tella, welcome! sorry about your unsuccessful IUI/IVF. I have also been TTC for a while but we have a male factor. I am trying to prepare my DH for IVF, he rejected the idea initially but now it looks like we may not have a choice. What's your impression of IVF? was it hard?
> 
> Hopeful, good to know that everything is going well, praying for your sticky bean
> 
> Piano, good luck with your visit to the Gynaecologist, let us know how it goes.
> 
> afm, CD 6 and immediately got a HIGH, not good. seems to be yet another short cycle and early ovulation. why EPO is not working this cycle I have no idea have been taking 500 x 3 times a day, how very disappointing

The procedure it self was not bad at all, actually alot less stress than i thought innitially but the tww is a killer and the beta days for me obviously. But will do it again if it comes to that again in the new year.

Have you tried Vitex to regulate your hormones? it has done wonders for post IVF. last btwo cyles has been +-50 days :( but this cycle with vitex has brought it down to 37 days which is awesome. it also helps to keep the LP decent which is critical for implantation!



garfie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA - due to children being off and a family bereavement.
> 
> Anyway I'm back, I have been stalking so tried to keep up with you all:flower:
> 
> Briss - So sorry your O is still early - I have problems with short cycles at the moment (19 days) still I guess it is my age (as every doc tells me):cry:
> 
> Tink - Hi hun hope you are feeling more positive - did you get the job you was after and have you started it yet? - what CD are you on - any further news from the FS?:hugs:
> 
> Chicky - Well what can I say :happydance::happydance: go mama how's the sickness coming on and the sore boobies? when do you go for another scan - a blueberry eh:happydance:
> 
> Hopeful - Hi to you mama :happydance: how are you feeling?:hugs:
> 
> Piano - Good luck at the gynae - mine just examined me called in the big wig and then looked at my three options and transcribed a letter for the FS - hope you get some answers soon:flower:
> 
> Tella - :hi: and welcome hun - don't feed your CBFM anymore sticks it is pre programmed:flower: so sorry for all the problems you have experienced you have been on a journey already:hugs:
> 
> Exil - The month I got my BFP I was drinking gfj and I no Chicky swears by it now:haha:
> 
> Hi to any lady I have missed - not intentional.:hugs:
> 
> AFM - I feel a bit of a fraud I've not used my CBFM this month as cycles have been to short:cry: Have been using OPKs and got a pos on Mon but have not put it in FF - just letting it go by my temp - if I do put the POS in it doesn't give me any cross hairs - how can that be?:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Ah, wish i came on here earlier. i would have saved 2 sticks atleast as i continued testing as he asked. but will know better next time :)

Its really strange about your opk taking away your cross hairs...



tinkerbellsie said:


> Tella welcome and good luck x

Thank you so much :kiss:



ilovepiano said:


> I have some news from my doc he's putting me on metformin as he's suspecting that the eggs are not mature enough when i ovulate :( he said that one ovary looked resistant. i'll go to another visit on the 18 Dec, if nothing changes i'll have to undergo a small surgery whereby the doc will investigate my uterus and ovaries through my belly button and 2 side holes, one on each side. How exciting!! (not). :wacko:
> 
> Did any of you ladies experience any side effects on these tablets? anything i should know about please? Tks. I hope they'll work enough to avoid the operation, small or not i'd still have 3 holes in my belly!!!!!

I know quite a few ladies that has been put on it and their bfp's follow not to long after. the side effects is only whilst your body adjusts to the pill, thereafter you wont even know about it. GL, fxd it passes quickly and you get your bfp!



Briss said:


> Exilius, it's a relief that your hubby's number are great! :thumbup: One thing less to worry about.
> 
> Piano, I hope you will feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> I got my 4th HIGH this morning on CD9, very pleased because I am hoping to ovulate later and also we did not BD at all so need this one extra day. I had acupuncture yesterday and it was really great I felt so good after that. That might be another reason why I did not get a PEAK today. Although acupuncturist said my hubby needs to take herbs otherwise there is no point in me doing anything :( she also examined me and said I am all stressed inside. I decided to go with Chinese medicine for the next couple of months even if it wont help with BFP it will get me in a better shape for IVF

Ive been on chinese herbs for about 8 months and i can feel O a lot stronger naturally than without. Acu also assists with quality and growth of follies.



exilius said:


> Bad news from the fs. They totally changed their tune. Went from "we'll take the slow route" to "we don't have time for more testing. I recommend ivf ASAP"
> 
> My amh is low. It's the level of a woman of 35, but because I've reached it much earlier than normal women it's likely that it'll drop faster than with an older lady with the same levels. She's hoping that the eggs are good quality, and has suggest 40% success per cycle with ivf.

Sorry to hear you must resort to IVF. GL with the journey but it will be worth it forsure when u have a bfp in hand. Its not that bad at all.

AFM > 3dpo so i can relax and just bd for fun yay!!!!!! Very busy this week so atleast before i know it i will be 10dpo and then its not to long till AF or hopefully no AF.

Gl girls, fx'd for strong o's and lots of bfp's


----------



## hopefulhoney

Wow ladies, so much going on here I'm battling to know where to start!
Briss, thanks for the mention hun. This is SUPER stressful - am so grateful and excited but I have ZERO symptoms besides some (pretty bad at times) cramping so I wait for beta results with bated breath!! I'm sorry about the short cycle, fx'd that you get a sticky bean despite a shorter cycle. I heard EPO takes a few months to kick in. I was looking into using it too before my bfp.

Garfie, as you can see above, feel great! No symptoms yet and hoping they come so I can reassure myself that there is indeed a bean in there! DH is great at reassuring me but in the midst of cramps I panic like crazy!!! Short cycles? I'm so sorry hun... have you looked into EPO like Briss? Hugs my friend!

Exililus, I am so sorry :( That sounds like hard news to take... Love to you. How does DH feel about IVF?

Tella, have a happy and stress free 2ww. Keep us all posted with news :)

Everyone else, lots of hugs to you
xxx

Hopeful


----------



## exilius

Hopeful - your bean is in there growing, he's just being quite because he knows what a hard time mummy's had :p
H2b is awesome, as usual. Reassuring me that his love isn't conditional on my being able to bare a child. However we both have a life dream of a family with children. He's said he'll do it if it's what I want, but not till the new year.

Tella - Fx for your bfp :D and I'm (selfishly) glad to hear that ivf isn't as bad as it sounds from the info packs


----------



## hopefulhoney

Exil: sounds to me like you're marrying a winner! :)
My beta came back high! Good news all round... xxx


----------



## hopefulhoney

Hi ladies, if you like, you're welcome to stalk my brand-spanking-new journal...
Love
Hopeful


----------



## Briss

Hopeful, great news on your beta!

Tella, I have not taken Vitex cos I read it's quite powerful and can affect your cycle in certain circumstances. My LP is normal between 13-15 days, it's the first part before ovulation that can be quite short 11-12 days but I guess it's normal for me cos I always had shorter cycles. Genes probably my mum conceived me while BD during her period which means she also ovulated quite early on. after I had lap&Dye/hysteroscopy my cycles got much shorter to 22-23 days that's where I became almost obsessed with the length of my cycle cos I was worried they messed it up during the surgery but it looks like I am back to my usual self now

CD 10 for me, got my PEAK this morning, will also be checking OPK later today to confirm cos last two cycles I got positives on my second peak. Good news, we finally managed to BD after lots and lots of effort on my part. did not get to use pre seed, there was no time for that and beside I had too much of my own lube as is. I know that one time is not going to be enough but at least it's a chance.


----------



## ilovepiano

G morn, feeling a bit better today after not taking the metformin y'day. still a bit drowsy and tired though. i'll have to take it today, not looking forward to going to work tomorrow!! i'm on leave today to rest a bit after crying too much yesterday!


----------



## hopefulhoney

Aww, piano, you really are having a rough go of it. I pray and hope today you get some tlc time in for yourself. Bubble bath? :shower:


----------



## exilius

I officially have no idea what's going on with my body. I think I had an lh surge on the day I didn't test, but I haven't ovulated yet. Makes the soy an expensive waste of time. Not sure why it is (stress, hsg, etc), but my estrogen levels seem to be falling judging by cm.

stupid troll body.


----------



## Briss

Exilius, you probably ovulated today so should get a temp shift tomorrow.

I got a very negative OPK, not a hint of the second line, I do not understand it as it was supposed to be either positive or near positive, is my CBFM is getting it wrong? it will probably become clear in the next 2 days but looks like we need to do more BD tomorrow, poor hubby...


----------



## AuCa

Sorry to interrupt, but can I ask you ladies a general CBFM question?

I am 99% sure I am ovulating today (well, having the LH surge), and the CBFM test stick had a very prominent LH line, stronger than the estrogen line (before today that line was either non-existent or super faint). But the monitor still told me "high" and not "peak" :wacko:. I am using it the first time this month, could this be why?
I had relatively strong LH line on an OPK yesterday and am pretty sure it will be full blown positive this afternoon since I also started to get my usual ovulation cramps (they are quite strong today) which are always consistent with my LH surge.


----------



## Briss

Auca, you may get your peak tomorrow but some ladies do not get peak at all the first couple of cycles as CBFM is getting to know you. so you are quite right that you back it up with OPK.


----------



## chicky160

Hi everyone :hugs:

Just checking in to make sure you are all ok. And welcome the newbies. I'm still around, stalking you guys, but feel weird about posting :shrug: I have no idea why but anyways thought I'd send you all some love and :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Xxx


----------



## exilius

Briss - yeah, I reckon so too. Posted the previous post before my morning poas. In fact I almost didn't feed it one, it wad only because my opk was so dark that I did. Figures that the one night I let H2b have a night off is the one that we really should have dtd.

I've decided that once I run out of sticks I won't use the monitor. Sticks are too expensive to get over here, and since we'll be starting ivf it doesn't seem much point. Bought some more ic opks though, as well as a 'lube shooter' to get the Aussie brand pre seed right up there to make the best of my last natural cycle next month. Who knows, with that, the hsg and some positive thinking we might get a wedding/christmas miracle! I hope so, else the witch will be visit for the whole honeymoon.

Aucu - it might be that you have a fad in style (like I do) so you have lh around before the eostrogen surge. What you're looking for on the sticks is a nice strong lh line, and no eostrogen line. You'll probably get that tomorrow. But don't fret if you don't get one this cycle. You know you ovulate soon so get on with the bd! :D


----------



## exilius

Ivf cycle is booked. I pick up drugs on the 14 Dec (day before wedding) and we start on own 18 (approx).

Tink, when is your fs appointment again? Good luck for it!


----------



## chicky160

Good luck exil! So what's the protocol for you guys? X


----------



## exilius

Er, can't remember the drug names, but it's fsh, an antagonist, the trigger then progesterone cream. 18 days after egg collection we have a blood test if af hasn't appeared. We're doing a split ivf/icis cycle, with all embryos being left till day 5 where possible. Single transfer with the rest being frozen.

Not really looking forward to it, or the associated money loss, but it's a means to an end.

How are you doing Chicky? The bean causing you much trouble?


----------



## Briss

exilius, I admire your determination regarding IVF, I have been trying to bring myself to take this step for over a year now and even though I seem to be running out of eggs I am still only about 80% there. I hope though that you wont have to do IVF and get your BFP naturally very soon.

afm, CD11 temp is still down and I am getting familiar pain in my left ovary I guess I am ovulating or preparing to ovulate. We managed to BD again this morning, on hubby's initiative!! shocking, isn't it? I just wish it happens more often..


----------



## hopefulhoney

exilius said:


> Ivf cycle is booked. I pick up drugs on the 14 Dec (day before wedding) and we start on own 18 (approx).

Exil, I have a good feeling that IVF is going to be a good thing for you hun.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exilius that's great they're moving on the IVF front :hugs:

My FS date is 23rd Nov... still feels a very long time away :/


----------



## exilius

Trust me, It'll be here In no time! I hope they find the right drugs to stimulate O for you, maybe with some nice progesterone support, and you'll be a fertile mertle in no time!


----------



## Briss

my second peak today and OPK is still negative ...


----------



## AuCa

Briss said:


> my second peak today and OPK is still negative ...

The same thing is happening to me right now :wacko: and I don't understand why....
I had ovulation pain yesterday, EWCM since 3 days, and got a "peak" on CBFM today in the morning. But OPKs yesterday and today (both done in the afternoon) are not positive. There is a strong line, but it's not as intense as the control. I am very confused since all the signs are pointing at ovulation except for the OPK. Since I did an OPK yesterday and today there is no chance I could have missed the surge, right?


----------



## exilius

Aucu, don't worry too much about that, I've never got a true +ve opk, but I certainly ovulate and it ties in with the strong opks. It is possible to miss a sure in 24 hours (peeonastick.com gives some info on this).

I've found cbfm seems to be pretty good with giving peaks, bit the first couple of months it was on the high that I ovulated, not the 2nd peak.

Me, I've had o symptoms since sun, and I still haven't had the temp increase (expect it in the morning, as my preemptive entries show)

Briss, same goes to you, stressing won't help the eggy come out :p


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies! Welcome auca! :hugs:

Sweetie the monitor picks up on the estrogen surge which precedes an
Lh surge, sometimes by a couple of days! Plus an lh surge can be ever so short and you may very well have surged in your sleep! I wouldn't worry too much Hun you'll be ovulating today or tomorrow without a doubt. I've always had peaks and never ever a true pos opk. Some people they just don't work for :hugs:x

Briss, lets hope the monitor is out because of your normally v early ov and you'll have a slightly later, better eggy all ready to go :hugs: x

Exil, so do they currently have you on bc? Or is that nov too :hugs: x


----------



## exilius

Chicky, nope, no bc at all, so I have 2 more cycles to get knocked up naturally.


----------



## ilovepiano

:happydance: it's the day after my no-metformin evening and i feel great!! yesterday i was a bit sleepy and dizzy but not much :)

I don't want to increase the dose, but will give it time, maybe then i won't feel such difference!

Ticker says 3 days until testing.... oh my! time flies!


----------



## Briss

Thanks ladies, my temp is slightly higher this morning but my sex drive is still up (I usually do not have any after O) so I guess I have not popped that eggy yet, we did not BD today and hubby said he's had enough for this cycle :(

I went to have reflexology in Chinatown last night, excellent! I wish I was rich to be able to afford it every day :)


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

How are we all?

Chicky/Hopeful - hope you're both blossoming and the symptoms are not to crazy:hugs:

Briss - You still have your bases covered if you O soon so don't worry.:flower:

Piano - So sorry you are having such a tough time :hugs:

Tink - Hi my little buddy how are you started your new job yet?:hugs:

I am stalking but not really commenting as I don't understand the IVF journey you are going to be undertaking exilius I don't understand about protocol etc. Curious though I thought you had already ovulated this month has ff taken away your cross hairs or is the medication you are on effected it?:hugs:

AFM 8DPO not a lot to report:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

How rude of me

Auca - Hi and welcome hun :flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

Garfie, I'm a naughty girl. When I get a peak, or think I've ovulated I add in my guess for the next 3 days and see if ff agrees with me. Normally I'm spot on (the temps are even close). This month I'm starring in "the little egg that couldn't". I'm still getting +ve opks with fmu! Almost run out (now on expensive shop backup ones, waiting for my new ic to arrive), I didn't plan on having a long surge .

Your chart certainly looks good. When are you testing?


----------



## Briss

Garfie, I really hope I am ovulating about now but OPK is still negative though the line got darker today. I do not have any more OPK sticks so will have to rely on temp.


----------



## chicky160

Hi everyone! :hugs:

Garfie great to hear from you my lovely! Glad all is ok and your chart looks awesome!!! :happydance:

Exil I'm confused? Lol. Surprise surprise, I know, but why guess? How could ff agree or not if its going off guesses? And what difference would it make? So those adjusted temps are the real ones or guesses? X


----------



## exilius

The temps atm are real (to the best of my ability). I only forward guess, then correct on the day. I blame the VIP analysis boxes. I've heard of others doing it too...

This mornings might be wrong as it's a middle of the night (36.58) then I fell asleep for a bit over 2 hours (waking at normal time) and got the temp that's there. We'll see what tomorrow's in to work out which one would fit.

Briss, hope your next temp is nice and high for you!


----------



## chicky160

exilius said:


> The temps atm are real (to the best of my ability). I only forward guess, then correct on the day. I blame the VIP analysis boxes. I've heard of others doing it too...
> 
> This mornings might be wrong as it's a middle of the night (36.58) then I fell asleep for a bit over 2 hours (waking at normal time) and got the temp that's there. We'll see what tomorrow's in to work out which one would fit.
> 
> Briss, hope your next temp is nice and high for you!


VIP analysis? I was VIP and never had an issue :shrug: I'm not even sure what that is? You should try using an adjuster it's way more accurate than guessing temps and will give you a more satisfying and understandable chart :shrug: x


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Garfie :)


----------



## exilius

Chicky I think you misunderstand. All the temps are accurate, none of them have been guessed. If, on thurs, I get a peak or a +ve opk I will put temperatures in the 37 range for Friday, sat and sun on the thurs, to see if it would give me cross hairs. On Friday I take my temp and over write the data I entered on thurs, same on the next 2 days.

The data that it uses once ovulation is confirmed is all real. I don't adjust for time, but change the time taken field. It's only for a few days that data may be wrong, and even then its for days in the future. The current day and previous days are always correct.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie- looks like a more sensible cycle for you this month :haha:

Piano- glad you feel better only taking meds every other day.

I will try and get on computer and catch up properly soon (still poorly with cold etc, been nearly a month now).

I'm on CD34 and no sign of ovulation. We haven't dtd at all this cycle as I bleed for days after and it has been very uncomfortable so waiting for my scaan and other appt. I have to ring today and arrange my start date and I am really really panicking. So scared! Not sure why, but scared about the change and handing notice in!


----------



## ilovepiano

Tink, it's totally understandable that you're scared, it's a big change!! so don't worry about being scared lol!

I'm feeling in the clouds today, meds have kicked in as usual during the night leaving me drowsy and grumpy lol!!

Do you think Metformin are lowering my blood glucose level? They're also used for diabetes, my mum takes them :D lol!


----------



## Briss

My sex drive disappeared today so I guess I've finally ovulated not sure when: yesterday or the day before so looks like we BD at about the right time, not that it is going to make a difference but as we know miracles do happen so you never know. I consider myself in TWW, am off to stuff myself with pineapples (supposed to be good for implantation)


----------



## ilovepiano

Haha Briss, be careful not to give yourself an indigestion! lol!


----------



## chicky160

Ooh enjoy those pineapples Briss! :happydance: x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Make sure you eat the core... :)


----------



## exilius

Briss, looks like we're 2ww buddies. Think I o'd same day as you.


----------



## Briss

Exilius, TWW buddies! 

thanks ladies, pineapple core is supposed to be better than its meat but it is so hard, I will try juicing it. Am off for my second acupuncture session. Hubby has been taking this chinese herbs that supposed to increase sperm count (not much progress on beer front though) they look and taste so weird he thinks I am trying to poison him :)


----------



## exilius

haha - h2b thought that with the Concieve Well tablets (same sort of thing), although the women's ones were just as bad.

Pineapple is out of season here, and we don't import things that we can grow, so I can't get any, but I'm keeping up the gfj! 

Also, the hsg seems to have improved my cervix (sorry if tmi). It seems higher, straighter and more open than ever (like pretty much the most closed it's been this cycle is the most open it's ever been before) with more and better quality cm. So I have high hopes, maybe the whole problem was that my cervix sucks and the crappy reserves is just coincidence.

Chicky, hopeful : Briss and I are coming to join you in the land of the blissfully pregnant soon!


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck Briss and Exil, i'm CD28 today, slightly spotting and pain in my left side so AF should be here any morment, and i tested during the night when i woke up needing to go to the toilet, obviously BFN.

So the ticker below is currently not correct, i will correct once AF arrives in full force.


----------



## Briss

Piano, so sorry about BFN but who knows your little bean might be trying to implant as we speak, all not lost until you get a full flow. fingers crossed! 

afm, nothing to report, I continue with acu and decided to stop my vitamins completely for a couple of months and put my trust into Chinese medicine. Am taking Chinese herbs as a drink, twice a day. my doctor will be mixing different herbs depending on where I am in my cycle. it was a bit scary to have acu on my belly with electric currents going through the needles after O and then taking these herbs that I have no idea what they consist of (I usually spent hours and hours researching every side effect of every vitamin or supplement that I take) but first of all somehow I do not believe I can get pregnant this cycle and secondly I just decided to trust the Chinese doctors and see what happens. She saw my spots on my chin and immediately said hormones are not in balance and somehow also doubted the quality of my eggs &#61516; We are also working on our relationships with hubby trying to make small sacrifices to each other in the hope that this will improve things and help him quit beer eventually.


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks briss but until now the tests were always correct so i'm not hopeful. and if both my ovaries produce low quality / immature eggs, well i don't know if i'll ever have a chance!


----------



## Briss

why do you think you have low quality / immature eggs? unless you do IVF I do not really know how you can know this for a fact


----------



## exilius

Piano, as I said before the fertility drugs correct this if it is a problem. There is also no way of knowing if it is a problem without ivf, and even then it's the quality of the eggs on drugs. 

If you think that they're poor based on low progesterone/lpd if it continues for 3 months after taking the drugs ask for some lutueal phase support (e.g. progesterone). 

With the little testing you've had there's no way to tell what's wrong. It could be any number of things, or it could just be bad luck or an unknown cause.


----------



## exilius

Briss, I'm glad to see you're working things through with hubby :)

I couldn't comment on Chinese medicine, or any other alternative therapies, but even if they were to do nothing except help you regain a sense of control and hope then they're probably worth the money.


----------



## ilovepiano

briss and Exil, from the ultrasound (vaginal) doc said that one of my ovaries looked resistant and that therefore my eggs were being popped out immature. 

and Metformin is lowering my glucose level considerably. so i don't really know what to do. i'm trying to call the doctor but he's not answering. it's 9pm here so i'll call once more then i'll call tomorrow. No success. i'll try to call again tomorrow. CD28 light flow. so tomorrow it'll be the day that i'll be really bad - AF + Metformin! already i'm not feeling so well but i had a crappy day, trying to decide if i am able to sit for exams to get a promotion. i think i'll pass this time. not in the right mind to study/read etc.


----------



## hopefulhoney

Briss, just popped in to catch up. Wanted to say that starting small as you've said you're doing, with Hubbie is a great idea! Small acts of kindness and sacrifice lead to big ones. I've also found the bigger the sacrifice I make for DH, the more he appreciates me and wants to please me. Not all the time, but most of the time. 
<3 to you!


----------



## ilovepiano

that's great hopeful!


I think tomorrow it'll be CD1 for me. yet again... oh well....


----------



## Briss

Hopeful, nice to see you here. how things are moving along? 

Piano, I did not know you can see these things on a scan but i wonder if your doc suggested any further investigation? Is it just one ovary? did the other look fine?


----------



## exilius

The scans aren't perfect, and the result can vary greatly depending on whose doing it. Are you seeing an fs or just your gp? If the latter ask for a referral. The scan by itself doesn't mean too much, same as a single blood test doesn't. More needs to be done to see the whole picture.


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

I haven't been on here for a while but have been stalking you all:flower:

I am not and haven't been using my CBFM for a few months as my cycles have been to short:cry:

However this month I got my :bfp: I am being very cautious about it as we no how the other stories ended:cry:

Anyway the doc has already carried out a HCG test at 12DPO and it is 9 - low but deff pregnant going to be retested in a WEEK omg I think I will be insane by then :wacko:

So asking all you ladies to keep your fingers crossed for me as I'm officially 3w 2d pregnant:happydance:

:hugs:

X

ps How's my buddy TINK?:hugs::winkwink:


----------



## chicky160

Fantastic news Garfie so happy for you :hugs: I'm sure I won't be the only one crossing everything and praying for a very happy and healthy 9 months for you and your little bean :happydance: so so happy for you :cloud9: xxx


----------



## garfie

Aw thanks Chicky - how's your pregnancy going any good symptoms - read your journal a while back saying you had bad nausea - hope that's eased up for you:winkwink:

I'm still feeling very nervous and after getting a faint line today on a test I think I might just stick with temperatures or for my POAS addiction maybe OPKs:haha:

:haha: just realised I'd put Morning ladies in my previous post (at 15.02) - :dohh: pregnancy brain already:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Garfie :)

Just a little word of warning Garfie, my temp didnt rise or stay up when I got my BFP xx


----------



## garfie

Thanks Mrs B:flower:

How is that gorgeous girl of yours?:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

garfie, OMG, fantastic news! congratulations!! keeping everything crossed for you! when are they going to do the scan?

it just shows that even with short cycles you can still ovulate normally and release normal eggs and get preggo!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

OOoh Garfie congratuations hun :happydance: sticky :dust:

I'm okay.. had scan yesterday cyst still there but thats all I know. Stomach and back pain today and bleeding again :doh:

FS appt 10 sleeps and counting! xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

garfie said:


> Thanks Mrs B:flower:
> 
> How is that gorgeous girl of yours?:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

She is amazing thankyou :) :cloud9:


----------



## hopefulhoney

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> I haven't been on here for a while but have been stalking you all:flower:
> 
> I am not and haven't been using my CBFM for a few months as my cycles have been to short:cry:
> 
> However this month I got my :bfp: I am being very cautious about it as we no how the other stories ended:cry:
> 
> Anyway the doc has already carried out a HCG test at 12DPO and it is 9 - low but deff pregnant going to be retested in a WEEK omg I think I will be insane by then :wacko:
> 
> So asking all you ladies to keep your fingers crossed for me as I'm officially 3w 2d pregnant:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> ps How's my buddy TINK?:hugs::winkwink:

GARFIEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
H&H 9 months. I'm afraid the worrying doesn't really go away but fx'd it will all be worth it!
SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!


----------



## exilius

Congrats Garfie! Here's hoping it all goes well


----------



## ilovepiano

Briss said:


> Piano, I did not know you can see these things on a scan but i wonder if your doc suggested any further investigation? Is it just one ovary? did the other look fine?

He did not explain much Briss. i will have to jot down a list of questions for the next visit. He said one looked resistant etc. and that the other one had signs of ovulation. but bfn again and Af came this morn.



exilius said:


> The scans aren't perfect, and the result can vary greatly depending on whose doing it. Are you seeing an fs or just your gp? If the latter ask for a referral. The scan by itself doesn't mean too much, same as a single blood test doesn't. More needs to be done to see the whole picture.

That's what i thought as well Exil. i wonder why he just prescribed Metformin, maybe cause i want to hurry up a bit? :shrug:


----------



## ilovepiano

GARFIE OMG i just read your post!!! Yeeehawww!!! :happydance: CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Briss

Piano, sorry about BFN :hugs:

I had my flu jab today, not sure if it was a good thing. I do not think I am pregnant, well at least not yet. NHS seems to think that it is ok to have it while being pregnant but others disagree


----------



## hopefulhoney

Briss, my friends midwife AND my doctor INSISTED I get a flu jab BECAUSE I'm preggers. Some types of flu are seriously harmful to the baby and mom so it's apparently better to do it :thumbup:




Briss said:


> Piano, sorry about BFN :hugs:
> 
> I had my flu jab today, not sure if it was a good thing. I do not think I am pregnant, well at least not yet. NHS seems to think that it is ok to have it while being pregnant but others disagree


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> Piano, sorry about BFN :hugs:
> 
> I had my flu jab today, not sure if it was a good thing. I do not think I am pregnant, well at least not yet. NHS seems to think that it is ok to have it while being pregnant but others disagree


I'm having mine too next week:thumbup: I think the risks of catching the flu greatly outweigh the risks of the jab after all it's not a live virus they inject with nowadays, I'm sure if there's a little bean in the making he will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies

Still feeling very nervous - promised hubby I wouldn't do a pregnancy test until Friday (to give the hormones time) anyway I've kept my promise which is very difficult for a POAS person like me:happydance:

However I did POAS an OPK and I got two lines that are equally dark - Contacted Dr Google some say this is a good sign and some say it doesn't mean anything.

What do you ladies think?:flower:

On a sad note my youngest hamster was found dead in his cage and I had to remove him so I was all gloved up and lifted him out poor little thing - my youngest is devastated so guess we have a family funeral tomorrow:cry:

Piano - Sorry about the BFN :hugs:

Tink - Not long to go now into single numbers :happydance: and then you need some answers:flower:

Chicky - Damn I forgot all about the flu jab I should have had mine as I have asthma best get booked in:winkwink:

Briss - How are you feeling after your jab:hugs:

Hopeful - I am trying to take one day at a time - baby steps:winkwink:

Exil - Nice looking chart when do you begin your medication?:flower:

Ok ladies I want to get a ticker - so on Friday hopefully I will but just in case any of you don't know I am 3w 3d :haha:

:hugs:

X

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

Hehe.

Garfie, assuming I O on time, and no miracles happen in the interim, I would start taking drugs on the 19th or 20th of Jan. However O was 2 days late this month, and I'm going to try the same pseudo meds to make it later next month so that af doesn't make much of an appearance for my honeymoon.

Piano - It could just be how they do it in Malta. I know that the only reason that cloimid wasn't chosen for me is because of my low amh. I also have one small "under active" ovary. If I were you I'd ask for an egg timer test, and find out what your follies count was, and the volume.

I've not done any research into metformin, so not sure what it does.


----------



## exilius

Wow, piano I'd read the wiki page on it if I were you. Studies have shown it to be a placebo, and that it should only be considered for pcos in overweight women. It does not sound like something to have if you have a resistant ovary (and by the way a ccct needs to be performed to test this theory, as small doesn't mean it won't respond to the drugs).

Personally id be looking for a second opinion. If you're just with a gp express your concerns and ask for a referral.


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Just an update for you.............................

Seems like I'm not to be third time lucky - I started bleeding this morning and as you can see my temp has plummeted:cry:

I have had another HCG test but am not holding out much hope - still bleeding even now and it started at 7.30am this morning:wacko:

The doc is referring me now as I come under "recurrent miscarriages" woohoo lucky me eh - unless of course by the tiniest glimmer I am still pregnant then he can rip that referral into a million pieces:haha:

Hope you ladies are all well:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Charliexoxo

:hugs: to Garfie, dont loose total hope. I bled early in my preg too. Just try and think positive until you know for sure xxx


----------



## Briss

Oh no, Garfie. is there anything you can do? My Chinese doctor told me they helped a few women to keep the baby, they all had bleeding and their GP told them nothing can be done just wait, but the Chinese doctor managed to save their pregnancies with herbs and acupuncture.


----------



## garfie

Ladies

The doc phoned me earlier its a level 1 - so all over again:cry:

Time for investigations me thinks:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> Ladies
> 
> The doc phoned me earlier its a level 1 - so all over again:cry:
> 
> Time for investigations me thinks:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


:cry: :hugs: xxx


----------



## exilius

:hugs:

It sounds horrible, but at least they're going to investigate and try to prevent it happening again. With lutueal support you'll have your sticky in no time.


----------



## exilius

Now, I don't like to symptom spot, but I have no idea what the Hell my body is playing at.

8dpo, increased cm, bouncing between creamy and sticky, and my cervix is high, mostly soft but more closed than ever before. Body, what /are/ you doing?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie I am so so sorry to hear your news :( I really hope they are able to help you. :hugs:

Exil lots of :dust: hun xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Garfie :hugs:


----------



## hopefulhoney

Garfie
:cry::cry:
I'm so sorry... :hugs:


----------



## Briss

garfie, I am very sorry :hugs: I do hope they will be able to fix it, the good thing is that you do get pregnant they just need to find out why it does not steak and fix it

exilius, your chart looks good. 

afm, nothing to report, also increased CM mainly creamy, all quite usual for me in TWW


----------



## exilius

Started spotting HEAVILY last night. Af will be right on time tomorrow.


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies just thought I'd pop in and make sure everyone is ok, it's very quiet in here :hugs: x


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Chicky, ih aven't been here for a while. 

Garfie sorry, i was not up-to-date with the events. how are you doing? :hugs2: to you


----------



## Briss

Morning ladies,

Exilius, sorry AF got you. If it's any consolation mine is on her way :(

nothing much to report, I continue with Chinese acu and herbs. Acu doctor asked for my charts, finally someone is interested


----------



## ilovepiano

Yaaaawwwnnn, metformin..... i'm only taking it on alternate days but i'm feeling them today. it's not the same every day, sometimes i don't notice them at all. today i'm a bit tired. do you think i can use the CBFM even if on Metformin? Cd9 and i haven't started using it this cycle lol 

Also i gave an ultimatum to hubby, if he doesn't go for his SA test i'll quit taking tablets. not worth.


----------



## exilius

Piano, I'd ask Dr Google.

Briss, the sad thing is that this is the first month in yonks that I got my hopes up. On the plus side, so far it's my lightest af ever. Even when on the pill they were heavier than this. I also dreamed I got a bfp (im a bus no less). Stupid brain.

How are the herbs treating you?

Garfie, how you feeling hun?

Chicky, hopeful, Charlie - how are you all?


----------



## Briss

Exilius, I do not want to raise your hopes or anything but are you sure it's AF? have you tested? it's just I have heard of ladies getting very light AF sort of thing while being pregnant. 

Chinese herbs are not very pleasant and very controversial. I asked for a list of herbs she is mixing, let me tell you it's quite a list! started checking the names on the internet and some are not recommended during pregnancy. I do not know what to believe any more but for the next 4 -6 weeks I will trust my acu practitioner completely and then start the IVF process. I am thinking of going natural IVF route.


----------



## ilovepiano

So i used CBFM this morn at CD10 as i got EWCM y'day and today morn and it's low.... i think that my EWCM and CBFM don't agree!


----------



## exilius

Piano - doesn't mean that at all, you can have multiple patches of fertile mucous in a cycle. Give it a few days.

Not sure what, if any, effect metformin would have either


----------



## exilius

Briss, I was hoping that too, but deff af (cramps started in force a couple of hours ago) and I got a bfn this morning.

If the problem Is sperm not the eggs a natural cycle with icis has decent chances. It's not recommended over here to do it (high risks of missing the pick up time, lower success rates due to fewer eggs), but Its important that you feel comfortable with your choice.

Personally I've been doing some fairly heavy weight lifting to get me in peak shape. havent lost any weight, but I am slimmer so It should start coming off soon.

I'll make a deal with you, first one to have a successful ivf round buys the other one a bottle of wine :D


----------



## Briss

it's a deal! something tells me you will be the one buying wine :) I am not even sure when we are going to start the process, hopefully in January but will need to get DH on board. I know that the success rate with natural cycle IVF is much lower but so are the risks; after all I want to be around for longer to see my kids grow up (sorry for sounding so miserable it's my AF talking&#8230;). I feel some sort of mild pain or sensitivity around my ovaries all the time and find it very hard to imagine what it would feel like when they are being stimulated and triple in size. 

AF showed up, uninvited as usual. it's still sort of brown spotting but I set my CBFM as CD1 I can just feel it's over.


----------



## Tella

HI girls, sorry af came around, she is so stupid that she doesnt get a hint even if you through her with it (reminds me of a few people in my family :haha:)

Im CD7, CBFM hasnt asked for any sticks yet but it wont get any till CD10. I have never Od before CD19 unmedicatted so i doubt i will start now. So it will still be safe to only start testing on CD10. Fx'd for a cd19 o this month.

I cant wait to see my FS in Jan to see when we gonna do the IUI with Intralips. But the cool thing is my 2nd opinion consult is on the 7th of Jan which will be before my next cycle for IUI so i will have two FS's input to go on. But i will still try the intralips first before i do IVF again.


----------



## exilius

Intralips?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exil and Briss wishing you both every success with your ivf cycles.

Piano hope it works for you this cycle.

Tella wishing you lots of luck also.

Will catch up properly later. 40 mins until my FS appt aaaaahhh so scared! No idea what any of the results are. Would be awesome if they could just whip my polyp out today lmao.

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## exilius

Good luck Tink!


----------



## Briss

Good luck Tink! Let us know how it went


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks ladies. Didn't go as we were expecting at all. Now have to have hsg and if all okay then IUI...I wanted to try naturally with something that helped me ovulate :cry: I'm starting a new job in two weeks and really don't wanna be a pain with time off when I first start... :huh:

There is a more detailed version in my journal x


----------



## Briss

Tink, at least it is a way forward. are they going to fund IUI? IUI is more natural than IVF, conception still takes place inside of you


----------



## exilius

Iui is just to help the little men get close without using up their energy. And its way less invasive than ivf.

Briss (probably) and I are looking at ICIS which is as far from a natural conception as you can yet. If iui was an option id take it. The reason it's not, and the reason it's suggested for you, is because they recommend the treatment that is likely to put a baby in your arms, and not waste your time.

As Briss said, it still happens inside you. There is still competition amongst the sperm. The only difference is that shagging isn't the way they got in. Doesn't mean you can't still enjoy bd, and if you do it 3 days before iui, and the evening of there's still a chance that sperm deposited by your hubby will be the ones to fertilize the egg.

But I understand that it is devastating news. I cried all evening after my fs appoint. Make sure you're honest to hubby with how you're feeling. And remember that it will be all worth it when you bring your son/daughter home from the hospital.


----------



## exilius

So, given that as the 3 of us move forward the cbfm is going to be less important (what with blood tests and scans to confirm ovulation/egg retrieval time), and with the others up the duff already, are we just going to hijacking this thread and still talk, and keep piano company?

I think I'm too scared to join an ivf thread at the moment. Lttc threads are always so depressing. At least in here there's a semblance of hope, and an awesome success rate!

Briss, when do you see an fs to sort out ivf?


----------



## chicky160

If my vote still counts I say we stay!!! :happydance: we are all on this journey together and until the very last one of us gets their bfp we should finish it together right here where we started, doesn't matter what the thread is named, or supposedly about, we are all friends here and it's a great place to keep in touch :hugs: xxx

P.s I see we have all been very very busy bees! So happy things are moving forward even if they aren't going the way you want them to its great to know the end (and a new beginning) is in sight :happydance: x


----------



## hopefulhoney

Well said Chicky, I second that!!
Ladies, those bfp's are just around the corner! Don't disappear, I want to witness you getting them!!


----------



## Briss

let's stay! beside I continue with CBFM for the time being

I am not sure about my FS, last time I talked to her it was July and she told me my time was running out and I was upset and blamed the operation for my high FSH etc, so we did not part on good terms and I was supposed to get hubby to repeat his sperm test (which he did not) and improve my FSH (which I hopefully did). but in any case I think I want to do natural cycle IVF and I do not think I can get funding for this via NHS so I should probably just go directly to an IVF clinic. I mentioned to hubby that it may cost around 5,000 pounds and he suggested we go to Spain... he thinks it will be cheaper on the continent, i think it is ridiculous I have no idea about clinics in spain.

I joined a new thread on IVF, but unfortunately the lady who started it was not successful, medication did not work they over-suppressed her ovaries and she did not produce any follicles while naturally without medication she seemed to be doing just fine. this ivf business is so confusing


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> let's stay! beside I continue with CBFM for the time being
> 
> I am not sure about my FS, last time I talked to her it was July and she told me my time was running out and I was upset and blamed the operation for my high FSH etc, so we did not part on good terms and I was supposed to get hubby to repeat his sperm test (which he did not) and improve my FSH (which I hopefully did). but in any case I think I want to do natural cycle IVF and I do not think I can get funding for this via NHS so I should probably just go directly to an IVF clinic. I mentioned to hubby that it may cost around 5,000 pounds and he suggested we go to Spain... he thinks it will be cheaper on the continent, i think it is ridiculous I have no idea about clinics in spain.
> 
> I joined a new thread on IVF, but unfortunately the lady who started it was not successful, medication did not work they over-suppressed her ovaries and she did not produce any follicles while naturally without medication she seemed to be doing just fine. this ivf business is so confusing


Natural ivf? And I have a friend who's had ivf in Athens, remember me telling you? Anyway unfortunately it wasn't successful but they were fantastic and as she's also had ivf here couldn't believe the difference in how the clinics operate! Sadly for her she just cannot get the embies to implant :cry: and also if you have it done abroad they are more lenient on how many you can transfer back, I'd say its worth looking into, plus you get to spend some time just you and hubby in the sun at the same time :happydance: x


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> let's stay! beside I continue with CBFM for the time being
> 
> I am not sure about my FS, last time I talked to her it was July and she told me my time was running out and I was upset and blamed the operation for my high FSH etc, so we did not part on good terms and I was supposed to get hubby to repeat his sperm test (which he did not) and improve my FSH (which I hopefully did). but in any case I think I want to do natural cycle IVF and I do not think I can get funding for this via NHS so I should probably just go directly to an IVF clinic. I mentioned to hubby that it may cost around 5,000 pounds and he suggested we go to Spain... he thinks it will be cheaper on the continent, i think it is ridiculous I have no idea about clinics in spain.
> 
> I joined a new thread on IVF, but unfortunately the lady who started it was not successful, medication did not work they over-suppressed her ovaries and she did not produce any follicles while naturally without medication she seemed to be doing just fine. this ivf business is so confusing
> 
> 
> Natural ivf? And I have a friend who's had ivf in Athens, remember me telling you? Anyway unfortunately it wasn't successful but they were fantastic and as she's also had ivf here couldn't believe the difference in how the clinics operate! Sadly for her she just cannot get the embies to implant :cry: and also if you have it done abroad they are more lenient on how many you can transfer back, I'd say its worth looking into, plus you get to spend some time just you and hubby in the sun at the same time :happydance: xClick to expand...

would not it be more expensive? you have to pay for the hotel etc, besides how can you understand what's going on without speaking the language?


----------



## Briss

natural IVF is when they do not stimulate the ovaries but just follow my natural cycle and wait for one follicle to mature and then retrieve an egg from that one follicle and do ICIS. obviously because there is just one egg the odds of conception are lower (but higher than by just BD) and also there is a risk that I ovulate early and they miss the egg.


----------



## chicky160

Not for them, they were looking at cycles costing 10,000+ here because of what their treatment entailed, their treatment in Athens inc all hotel stays was about 3,500 plus a few odd pounds and pence. The clinic actually sent them a list of pre approved hotels in the city based on different star ratings, and board basis and that was it. The extra expenses were their flights which weren't very much with easy jet especially as they new dates so could book in advance and any drugs she needed in the uk. Oh and on her first scan there they discovered she had a septum in her uterus so surgery was :hugs:xperformed there and then to remove it. They couldn't believe uk docs hadn't sorted it before her treatment as apparently ivf isn't very successful with a septate uterus, well conception isn't either but you know what I'm getting at. Wouldn't so any harm to look into it, the only difficulty you may have is time off work, they both have their own companies and staff to cover, so going over 3/4 times wasn't an issue for them


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks ladies. 

The NHS will fund 3 attempts at IUI for us and one attempt at ICSI. Don't get me wrong I'm grateful they want to help, but I think the reason for them not giving me something to stimulate ovulation is hubby's second SA but tbh with the contrast between the two I reckon it was either a bad day (tho morphology has improved) I reckon motility was poor as he prob didn't take keeping them really warm seriously...

We discussed it when we got home and he felt the same way about them helping me and seeing how we get on (it also gives me a little time to get my head around it all and have at least 1 month in my new job- clinic shuts over xmas for 2 weeks anyway so nothing would happen before then). We also realised that I can't have the hsg until they do something with my periods because I bleed for too long to have it between days 3 and 10 as has to be then apparently and not allowed to be bleeding. So if they sort my periods out would be able to have that after say 2 cycles of clomid and then that and the clomid may be enough.. Hubby phoned them anyway and we'll get an answer Tuesday :)

Briss if I were paying for ivf I'd prob like to do it abroad- it would be really relaxing and noone would know what you were doing (this is my other issue with treatment-noone in the family knows we are trying). Doesn't sound that expensive either :happydance:

Exil I agree we should stay- I'm too scared! Lol this is the only thread I post in :haha:


----------



## exilius

I seem to be the odd one out. I've been honest with family and friends. The can't relate, but at least if ttc has caused me to have a bad day they can sympathise.

I've also warned them that Jan/feb I am likely to have hefty mood swings. I think it takes some of the pressure off.

Haven't told H2b's parents that we were trying, but that I was having a different medical issue looked at that showed the reduced chance of conception, and that we'll be going forward with ivf. They have views about pre marital sex, but at the same time I don't want them thinking that their son is being tricked into marrying a barren gold digger or something (not that he has money)

Tink, here's hoping that you never get tp the iui!

Briss, if you decide to go a fully holiday I can recommend a good clinic in south Australia, and also can provide 1 or 2 rooms in a lovely house in the countryside :)

BTW, offer extends to any of you girls who find yourself down under!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exil that's really brave of you to share your struggle. I am too worried about upsetting my mum as I know she would worry, and I am close to my auntie too.. I think if we get to the stage of needing actual treatment I will say something.. I guess I still wanted it to be a surprise when I announced the pregnancy to them.

It doesn't help with the new job, and they'll say its a silly time etc (it is, but I didn't plan it like this).

Thanks I'm hoping we don't need it to, but now I've thought about it's nice having it as a back up. I still think they should repeat the analysis on site... if we had some more pennies I'd pay for another private one and see how that improved (we prob should've gone with that clinic but it's centre of town and parking is a bitch).

Aww that's a really kind offer Exil! Probably a long way to go backwards and forwards for treatment though. I have been to Western Australia twice and adore it :cloud9:


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Not for them, they were looking at cycles costing 10,000+ here because of what their treatment entailed, their treatment in Athens inc all hotel stays was about 3,500 plus a few odd pounds and pence. The clinic actually sent them a list of pre approved hotels in the city based on different star ratings, and board basis and that was it. The extra expenses were their flights which weren't very much with easy jet especially as they new dates so could book in advance and any drugs she needed in the uk. Oh and on her first scan there they discovered she had a septum in her uterus so surgery was :hugs:xperformed there and then to remove it. They couldn't believe uk docs hadn't sorted it before her treatment as apparently ivf isn't very successful with a septate uterus, well conception isn't either but you know what I'm getting at. Wouldn't so any harm to look into it, the only difficulty you may have is time off work, they both have their own companies and staff to cover, so going over 3/4 times wasn't an issue for them

thanks Chicky, certainly something to think about. I spent hours and hours researching various london clinics and finally got some understanding where I can consider doing the treatment. it's a bit daunting to start doing the same in europe, not even sure what country in europe we are talking about. how did your friend chose the clinic? why greece? did they consider any other countries? to be honest money is not such a big issue cos my DH can certainly afford to spend 5,000 on the treatment, he is now considering buying a camera for 6,000! i think he is just being difficult... :(


----------



## Briss

Exilius, thanks so much for the offer, that's really sweet of you!

I shared my struggles with my mum and brother but no one else knows.

If we will be paying ourselves it's only for natural cycle IVF which is much cheaper because it's not medicated and most costs of IVF come from paying for stimulation drugs. I am now researching how traumatic egg retrieval is cos with natural cycle it may take a few attempts but you can do them every cycle.


----------



## chicky160

They chose based on recommendations online and clinic reviews, i think :shrug: I remember her saying she had found it online! And initially they were going to Jordan, her hubby is Arab and speaks the lingo but found this one to be better and closer, no brainer really :hugs: x


----------



## ilovepiano

Good luck to those of you considering treatment. i'm a bit quiet these nights as there's nothing much to report. today it's my 2nd peak, we only tried the day before but i did not do much effort as i got up afterwards to go to the loo. i wanted to sleep asap. and no cusions used to raise my butt. We'll see. i'm now sort of resigned to the idea that i might need some medical help.... not really keen on that!


----------



## chicky160

ilovepiano said:


> Good luck to those of you considering treatment. i'm a bit quiet these nights as there's nothing much to report. today it's my 2nd peak, we only tried the day before but i did not do much effort as i got up afterwards to go to the loo. i wanted to sleep asap. and no cusions used to raise my butt. We'll see. i'm now sort of resigned to the idea that i might need some medical help.... not really keen on that!


Piano don forget the month we caught was the one we supposedly did everything wrong!!! If its time, it's time and it'll get through no matter what xxx:hugs:


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Piano don forget the month we caught was the one we supposedly did everything wrong!!! If its time, it's time and it'll get through no matter what xxx:hugs:

Thanks Chicky! we'll see, only time can tell.


----------



## exilius

Briss truth be told I'm petrified of the retrieval, and the et. If I was freaking out and In pain for the hsg I dread to think what it will be like! But it will be worth it if we get to have a child.


----------



## Briss

My acu practitioner did not like my charts :( apparently my post O temps fluctuate too much while they are supposed to gradually go up and down just before AF. she gave me some other dodgy looking herb pills to take from CD5 for 20 days. I decided to go with chines medicine for another cycle, checked the ingredients and most not suitable in pregnancy, so confusing I just have to trust her, besides with the may my DH cant stay off beer for more than a couple of days pregnancy is not on the horizon anyway

Exilius, I am not afraid of the pain, I can go through just about anything pain wise, I am concerned about the possible consequences i.e. my ovarian cysts turning cancerous, that's what happened to my aunt but post menopause. Clearly with my hubby's behavior we do not have a choice so I will have to risk it. or find another hubby...


----------



## exilius

The risks are, luckily, pretty slim, so you'll probably be fine :D

Many of the "help get you knocked up" products are no good in pregnancy. You just stop as soon as you get a bfp.

My temps fluctuate heaps too. Luckily with ivf (all types) they give you progesterone post transfer. It helps with this. Even if you have to pay extra for it, get it. It greatly increases your chances of success.


----------



## Briss

I do not test anymore (too stressful) so may be I just stop taking Chinese pills from 7DPO to be on the safe side. Chinese medicine is really expensive I already spent something like 500 pounds and it's only been a month. Will probably go back to my usual supplements from the next cycle at least resume COQ10 and EPO. I got HIGH from CD6 again so looking to ovulate on CD11, another shorter cycle&#8230; my temp is at all time low and seems to be getting lower and lower. maybe it's Chinese herbs.

I will certainly look into progesterone post transfer but at the moment I only consider natural IVF. normally your follicle after releasing an egg would start producing progesterone. I wonder how it works in an IVF cycle cos they would collect your eggs via operation, does this mean that follicles would not turn into LP and wont produce any progesterone on their own hence the reason for taking progesterone?


----------



## exilius

I believe some amount of CL are produced. The progesterone is to reduce the risk of early miscarriage. If you have low post O temps, or a short LP it's advised to take them


----------



## chicky160

Hey ladies just thought I'd pop in and say hi! :flower:

Hope all is well with everyone, your all very quiet! So how's the ivf planning coming on ladies? Any news? I see you got peaks this cycle Briss! Hope there's some well time bd sessions in there too!

Piano- Where are you in your cycle now? :hugs: 

Garfie- hope everything is ok and settling down for you :hugs:

Tink- has the new job stated yet? And more news from the fs? 

Gosh I miss this thread and the giggles we used to have, keep the dream alive ladies! Think of all those newbies who will be along soon needing advice! :happydance:

Love as always chicky xxxx

P.s if anyone is interested I had my 12 and a bit week scan yesterday, and have posted a couple of pics in my journal if you'd like a peek :cloud9:


----------



## garfie

I'm here Chicky - just stalking really:ninja: as the ladies are all moving forward with treatments and I'm still in Limbo Land:cry: 

I no longer have my CBFM either I had to get rid of it after this last m/c as my cycles were to short:cry:

Okay enough crying - :happydance::happydance: go Briss a beautiful PEAK.

Piano - Hope you are okay hun:flower:

Tink - I was wondering if you have started your new job - or will it be in the new year?:flower:

Exil - Your chart confuses me hun :wacko:

Chicky - I've already been and had a sneaky peak and mighty fine PIP looks to:happydance:

Hopeful - Are you blossoming yet any symptoms?:flower:

AFM - I'm CD20 - 12DPO - drop in temp and a BFN so not sure what is going on:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chicky160

Garfie! Glad to see your still around Hun!! :happydance: 

Thanks for peeking at pip, I'm biased of course but the s/he is very pretty :cloud9:

So did you get rid of your monitor or just not using it now? I can definitely see why with your cycles being so short, but the silver lining is more ovulation days for you!! :happydance:

Xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Chicky! how are you doing? 

I'm in day 21 ie 7dpo if i'm not mistaken. I'm not really paying attention as we only Bd'd once this month. Hubby is being lazy.


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, I hope all is well,

I am still stalking, just nothing exciting to report. Got my peak quite early and FF put my O on CD 10 which is super early and in which case I only managed to BD once two days before O so chances are pretty slim. In any even, I kinda lost all hope a while ago, just trying to get my hubby to come to terms with IVF. I am still into Chinese medicine, drinking and swallowing tonnes of Chinese nasty herbs/teas. Love my weekly acupuncture though, it really relaxes me. I started doing some mild detox with juices, all weekend I only drank fruit/veg juices (well almost except for a cup of coffee and a piece of cake &#8211; I need my treat to stay on track). Will be good to lose a bit of weight so I could fit into my clothes and may be feel a little better about myself.


----------



## chicky160

Ahh glad to know ur ok ladies! :hugs: 

Is the acupuncture painful? I never had an issue with needles but its amazing how many of them I've had shoved in me since being preggo and I must say, not liking it at all! Still, small sacrifice I'd say :hugs:
And remember it really does only take once! Xxx

I'm doing ok thanks piano, symptoms starting to ease off a little now, which I'm very very grateful for I must admit! My body has quite literally being doing the strangest things! :haha:

Xxx


----------



## Briss

acupuncture can be painful particularly during your period, I could feel every needle and could not relax properly but normally I may only feel one or two needles, she also puts electrics through the needle on my belly &#8211; very strange sensation. 

It's just that I have this feeling that without good sperm everything I do does not make a difference, makes me feel so hopeless. I am just wasting my eggs away cycle to cycle. 

Chicky, I think after 12 weeks you might start feeling better and can actually really enjoy your pregnancy (from what I heard).


----------



## chicky160

Well it sounds interesting. My mums just started going to a Chinese herbalist who also does all the treatments etc and she's been having reflexology and will have acupuncture starting next week! The chemo destroyed the nerve endings in her feet and as a result she's in constant pain, but since starting she's been so much better and it's really helping her lymph oedema too! As long as it makes you feel better babe that's all that matters :hugs:

And yes I am feeling better, although it hasn't been pleasant I'm trying to enjoy every minute ;) x


----------



## exilius

Glad things are going well Chicky

Briss :( Stay positive, it's all you can really do. If you're negative you're already defeated.

My chart confuses me too. We moved a few days into the cycle, so I take my temp an hour earlier than I used to. With the move and the wedding I'm not really trying this month.


----------



## ilovepiano

I am so tired today, very very sleepy as though i took some tranquilliser. it must be the metformin. Strangely enough sometimes i'm fine but sometimes i'm running on a low battery lol!


----------



## Briss

I also do reflexology once a month, it's so enjoyable! I think next time I will ask to make it stronger to have more effect, though it is going to be more painful. 

I am sorry I cant be positive, I do everything possible (and have been for the last what seems like 100 years) and hope and pray but I will be 37 in 6 month with low ovarian reserve, it's not a very optimistic prospect. I guess FS was right that IVF is our only option. I have no idea how to make hubby understand


----------



## ilovepiano

Briss, i know how you feel, it's not easy. I am a downer myself, so i can empathise with what you're feeling. :hugs:

My next visit is on the 18th December. Doc is to see if there were any developments since taking metformin and if i need a laperoscopy. We'll see.... i'm kind of curious but not looking forward to it!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi ladies

Briss maybe th time has come to be frank with hubby and move forward with ivf.

Garfie :hugs: hope you don't need to wait so long this time.

Exil: not long til th wedding now. Good luck :hugs:

Chicky I saw Pip! Congrats :happydance:

Piano not long until you're next appointment either.

Afm. I start my new job on Monday- I am very scared and not sleeping well. :(. I have been prescribed provera and Clomid and intend to start taking the provera next week tho I haven't decided what day would be best! To qualify for smp my period cannot arrive before 15th Dec... I have no idea how long provera takes for most people tho. Was originally going to start it this Saturday but think it may happen sooner so was thinking maybe 13th Dec or do I wait two more days and play it safe (and also avoid being on for th Christmas meal) lol... Ah decisions xx


----------



## exilius

Tink, smp?


----------



## chicky160

Exil I think tink means statutory maternity pay xx

So tink what exactly does provera do? My gosh I'm so excited for you guys I just know your bfp's are all around the corner! :happydance: can't wait for you to have your bumps/sickness/constipation/diorreah/nausea/spots/sore boobs/piles/hot flushes/boils/acute exhaustion. It's all very glam you know. I think I'm going to write a book for everyone about what they don't tell you about pregnancy :haha: and then the clomid tink !!! So so optimistic for all of you :hugs:

Briss it's impossible to have a permanent happy face on and be positive all of the time. But don't lose faith, il still keep praying for you no matter what :hugs:

Exil how's the wedding plans coming on? What's the wedding date? :happydance:

Piano hope all is well with you my lovely and the tiredness wears off soon :hugs:

My Garfie how are you today? :friends:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sorry Exil. Smp is statutory maternity pay and guarantees my job being kept open. 

Provera will induce a period so I can take the clomid. Not sure when to do it tho :/


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Tink and Chicky! having an early night tonight is one of the solutions for me to feel better tomorrow lol!! :)

No not long till my next appt. i hope he sees some sort of improvement if no bfp by then but not counting on it.


----------



## chicky160

Enjoy that early night my lovely, I hope you wake feeling much better :hugs: x


----------



## exilius

Chicky, wedding is the 15th, everything is all organized.

H2b's birthday is Monday. He thinks I've forgotten. I've organized a surprise party for him :)


----------



## Briss

FF moved my O to CD11, finally! though my after O temp does not seem to be forming a steady line as it is supposed to considering that I am taking Chinese herbs for this.


----------



## chicky160

Briss that's fab! When you say steady line do you mean more gradual rise? Don't forget the estrogen drop progesterone rise 4/5 dpo causes some erratic ish temps at times! Lets see them keep rising for you! :happydance:

Exil I can't believe it's so soon! You must be so excited! :happydance:

Tink not long till new job day! :happydance: 

Piano hope all is well Hun, anything exciting to report? :hugs:

Garfie how's the witch treating you or has she retreated? I hope so! And not long till eggy time! :happydance:

Love chicky xxx


----------



## exilius

Briss - I think Chicky hit the nail on the head there. If you look at my charts the better looking ones (stronger O due to soy) have a dip and then a rise just like that, albeit a day or 2 later, but then I O 10 or so days later than you.

Realised after an awesome round with H2b last night how much ttc wrecks your sex life, even when you're trying hard not to let it. We were going to have 2 weeks of no sex before the wedding, but as I'm due to O tomorrow....


----------



## Mrs.B.

Popping by to try catch up with everyone xx


----------



## chicky160

exilius said:


> Briss - I think Chicky hit the nail on the head there. If you look at my charts the better looking ones (stronger O due to soy) have a dip and then a rise just like that, albeit a day or 2 later, but then I O 10 or so days later than you.
> 
> Realised after an awesome round with H2b last night how much ttc wrecks your sex life, even when you're trying hard not to let it. We were going to have 2 weeks of no sex before the wedding, but as I'm due to O tomorrow....


Ha well it'd be rude not to :winkwink: x


----------



## Briss

yes I meant a more gradual rise. My acu practitioner thinks post O temp should not fluctuate like mine does. I have no idea why fluctuation is a problem but apparently that's the case according to chinese medicine.


----------



## chicky160

Briss for what's its worth I don't think you will ever have nice neat temps, everything will affect it, even having your arm Hanging out one night and not the next, or a slight degree difference in the house. Every natural element around you changes everything. And you're pre and post ov temps are very identifiable :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Chicky, that's exactly how it goes in my head too but a lady on B&B was taking the same herbs and her post O temp formed a very nice steady line so I guess it works for some. and her acu practitioner was very pleased with that. this morning I found an acu needle in my laundry, was it left in my body? I am getting all worked up thinking part of it might still be there somewhere...


----------



## exilius

More likely it was caught up in your clothes. Your body will let you know (via pain) If there's a foreign body stuck in you. If you're worried take the needle with you next time and get them to check it


----------



## chicky160

Oh my god Briss! How the hell did that happen? Jeez you think they'd be a bit more careful! It's not broken is it? Perhaps it just got hooked in your clothes, if it was still in there's every chance you'd have pushed it deeper xxx


----------



## Briss

it was stuck to the top I was wearing when I went there last week, but during the procedure I took the top off and hang it on the door so the needle could only get there from me. I do have unusual pain like feeling on the left side where one of the needles was. the needle does not look broken but I do not know how long it is supposed to be. it would not go in completely cos of the way it's built. But it was bent. I am taking it with me tomorrow and will ask. I am so worried, why am I so unlucky all the time


----------



## chicky160

Briss :hugs: I would be freakish out too, and worried they'd left a bit in! I'm sure everything is just fine and glad your going back so soon so she can check you over, i bet she will be very embarrassed :blush: xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exil hope hubby enjoys his birthday surprise and the being more relaxed about TTC pays off for you(assuming the stress off everything else isn't getting to you)

Piano hope you are beginning to get used to the metformin now.

Briss ouch! Hope the needle isn't stuck in anywhere.... Have you got any further with talks with hubby.

Chicky hope you are still doing good, and not feeling poorly now.

Mrs B hope your little pumpkin is being good too.

Garfie...where are yooooou?

Afm. I took my first provera tablet last night and will be starting Clomid on day 2 of the bleed. Unless that happens when I'm on the provera (5day course) and then I'll wait until its finished. Wish I'd started it a few days ago now. New job tomorrow... Eeeeeppp xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Also I'm selling my CBFM, x


----------



## Briss

my acu practitioner apologised but acted like it's no big deal, but most importantly the needle was complete I compared it to others and it was the same length so nothing stayed inside, huge relief. 

Tink, good luck with your first day tomorrow. I hope this new job will be great


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Piano hope all is well Hun, anything exciting to report? :hugs:

Hi Chicky nothing exciting to report, it's just CD1 but at least it's not very painful like it was some months ago! :) hubby has had his SA test today. waiting for results.


----------



## garfie

Tink - Good luck with your new job hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh Gawd..... 94% immotile..... doc will tell us if there's anything to do when i have my appt. it doesn't seem nice at all. could it be that since we haven't had any activity for weeks, this could have effected the result?


----------



## chicky160

Piano the standard procedure when we did ours was no sperm older than 5 days and younger than two, so in other words dtd 2 days before sa and the abstain until test which will give the freshest results. But in saying that my hubby's motility I think was only 4%, what was his total count? X


----------



## ilovepiano

chicky160 said:


> Piano the standard procedure when we did ours was no sperm older than 5 days and younger than two, so in other words dtd 2 days before sa and the abstain until test which will give the freshest results. But in saying that my hubby's motility I think was only 4%, what was his total count? X


count was 3 x 10 ^6/ml


I'm devastated right now. :cry:


----------



## Briss

total count is 30 millions, isn't it? it's pretty good.


----------



## chicky160

So total count 30 million and 6% of those are motile!? Hun I don't know why you are devastated that's a great result for someone who's not had sex for weeks and should technically only have dead sperm lying around! Fantastic and well above what it should be :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Piano has he not even released his little men at all? If not then those results are wow! Also the count is high so he has more good sperm than some men have sperm at all.

They will probably repeat the test as could be an off day too. Don't get upset yet xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Thanks Briss, Chicky and Tink, i had a good cry tonight. i'm on a very low battery. i don't know how i will face work tomorrow. but doc is going to see us and explain some things. he'll give hubby some vitamins.


----------



## Briss

I had a serious talk with hubby but he is just not ready to move to IVF :(


----------



## exilius

Piano, don't stress. The count is good, and depending on the morphology it could still be good (based off the WHO guidelines). On top of that it is possible to have perfect sa results, but still have sperm that doesn't work. The specialist will go through what it all means, as well as how any problems with you interact.

Briss :(


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Exil, i'm feeling better this morn, just tired from yesterday's cry lol!

Briss :hugs: maybe he'll think about it and he'll accept it little by little. It's always a shock when things go in an unexpected way. i'm talking from the little experience i've gathered.


----------



## chicky160

Oh Briss you must feel like you're banging your head off a brick wall! And with all the effort you are putting in too, how old is hubby Briss? Is it that he's not ready emotionally, financially, possibly both? Gosh I wish I had something more helpful to say :hugs: x


----------



## garfie

Piano - I don't understand any of this - just sending BIG :hugs:

Briss - Sorry hubby feels this way - is there any other procedure you could have I know my hubby won't have IVF either:wacko:

Tink - How did work go - lots to learn I bet more structure? - Did you say working for the NHS when I used to work in the offices of the Hospital there was rules for this rules for that :haha:

Exil - Not long until the Wedding now :happydance:

Chicky - Hope you are feeling better:happydance: and you are getting nice and fat:haha:

Hopeful - Hope you are well today :flower:

AFM - Nothing to report - keeping myself busy had 13 boxes of avon to deliver - so if nothing else I'm keeping myself fit:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Garfie, this is all new for me as well. i'm learning as i go. soon going to the appt witht he doc for explanation of the result. I hope it isn't as bad as i thought.


----------



## exilius

Piano, might be worth looking at the WHO recommendations. They reckon a count of 20 million is plenty, so because your hubby is higher he can afford to have a lower motile amount.


----------



## ilovepiano

Tks Exil, just back from the doctor. i want to scream at the world right now! Hubby's count is not 30 million but 3 million. Doc will have to try IUI. He told hubby to take some vitamins for 3 months. then we should speak again. 

I don't know where to bang my head right now.


----------



## Briss

piano, your doctor is right 3 x 10 ^6/ml means 3 million not 30, I am so sorry! I know it's not much of a consolation but my Dh has 2.8 million but last year it was 12. On a positive side your doctor at least gave him some vitamins, mine just ignored this issue all together so I had to do the research on vitamins myself. There is a very good sperm expert called Rich on here https://www.fertilichat.com/activity.php hi gives really good advice on how to improve sperm count. he comes once every few weeks but he will definitely respond to your question. But there is not necessarily an issue with your hubby's sperm, it can be just temporary if he e.g. had a flu, unless there is an underlying reason for this, in most cases it's just lifestyle. What vitamins your doc suggested?

In case this is helpful my husband is taking the following vitamins/supplements:

1500 Maca 
100 COQ10 
1,000 Flaxseed oils
30 Zinc
50 Selenium 
2,000 Vitamin C
1,000 Vitamin B12
400 Vitamin E (not every day)
500-1500 L-Arginine
750 HornyGoat weed
500 Tribulis

Wellman Conception 4-5 times a week. contains: Lycopene Extract 1.5 mg; Maca Extract 250 mg; Pine Bark Extract 30 mg; Octacosanol 3 mg; Inositol 40 mg; L-Glutathione 2.5 mg; L-Arginine 10 mg; Siberian Ginseng Extract 30 mg; Co-enzyme Q10 2 mg; L-Carnitine Tartrate 50 mg; Citrus Bioflavonoids 10 mg; Vitamin A (2500 IU) 750 µg RE; Vitamin D3 (as D3 600 IU) 15 µg; Vitamin E 30 mg &#945;- TE; Vitamin C 90 mg; Thiamin (Vitamin B1) 12 mg; Riboflavin (Vitamin B2) 5 mg; Niacin (Vitamin B3) 18 mg NE; Vitamin B6 10 mg; Folacin (Folic Acid) 400 µg; Vitamin B12 75 µg; Biotin 150 µg; Pantothenic Acid 10 mg; Magnesium 60 mg; Iron 6 mg; Zinc 15 mg; Copper 1000 µg; Manganese 0.5 mg; Selenium 150 µg; Chromium 50 µg

500 Royal Jelly 4-5 times a week (I stopped it now cos cant see them working on my DH)
500 Bee pollen 4-5 times a week (I stopped it now cos cant see them working on my DH)

I also started giving him Chinese herbs.


----------



## chicky160

ooh briss nice temp spike :hugs:


----------



## Briss

unfortunately the temp spike is cos I did not sleep well, hubby got home very late and crashed on the sofa while I was on my own in our bedroom tossing and turning thinking he was still out somewhere getting robbed probably or something worse &#8230; I was happy to see he is safe in the morning but I was very annoyed that he did not join me but mostly cos he was drinking&#8230; right after we had this conversation about Ivf and time running out&#8230;. how could he!


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh Briss, is there a vitamin called horny goat? that sure made me laugh!

he told him to take Wellman Conception for 3 months. then we'll speak again. nothing much.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Piano don't panic until you've got two lots of results. May be one off test :hugs: if not then we will probably be doing iui together.

Garfie induction with nhs is going well thanks. Want it to hurry up so I can start on ward tomorrow. Really hope I like it.

Looks like I got out of work at the right time as one of the girls has announced her pregnancy (days before Christmas do) thought she was going to announce I then. So glad she's done it before (she ws told not allowed to do it at xmas do if she was)

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Tink! we'll see. most probably hubby will have to do another test after the course of vitamins. That also means more waiting. On a good side, i'm no longer required to take Metformin. If it is the case of an IUI i'll have injections done (ouch)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Yep... the injections were the bit I was dreading! xx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Also, even though we were told IUI may be the best route we're still trying the clomid as I don't want to rush into treatment if there is any chance it is unnecessary.

xx


----------



## chicky160

Xxx


----------



## Briss

am begging hubby to start acupuncture; I think it can really make a difference. particularly if IVF is not yet on the picture I need to know we are progressing somewhere. he is so upset he hates needles and people touching him, he does not even like massage


----------



## chicky160

Xxx


----------



## exilius

Piano, h2b and I take the Aussie version of that (im comes in a his and hers box!) But when we've used it up we'll be switching to elivit and menivit and a)they taste nicer, and b) it's what the fertility clinic recommend.

It sounds mean, but it was easier for us to cope when we thought the problem was him, probably because it's much easier to fix that/get a good result from treatments.

Briss, maybe he's feeling pressured/stressed and that you only want him for sperm, especially after pushing for ivf, thus went out a stress release?


----------



## ilovepiano

exilius said:


> Piano, h2b and I take the Aussie version of that (im comes in a his and hers box!) But when we've used it up we'll be switching to elivit and menivit and a)they taste nicer, and b) it's what the fertility clinic recommend.
> 
> It sounds mean, but it was easier for us to cope when we thought the problem was him, probably because it's much easier to fix that/get a good result from treatments.
> 
> Briss, maybe he's feeling pressured/stressed and that you only want him for sperm, especially after pushing for ivf, thus went out a stress release?

Exil, my problem is, that if i'm not 100% as well, and he has a problem from his side, then it would be v difficult to have a child. But only time will tell. I'm just hanging on to what little hope is left. Hubby is being very brave about it, and very encouraging as well. To tell the least, i have never felt so close to him like this in the past few years. Unfortunately it had to be an unpleasant eposide but i'll stick by him no matter what happens. We wed, for better and for worse, and surely we'll do all we can but i'm not sure about IUI and IVF. I'd consider IUI but i'm confused about IVF. The church here has made a whole fuss about the whole thing, and i've read some conflicting ideas about IUI as well, but i' don't want to think about that yet. i will just rest for the time-being. My eyes are swollen from all the :cry: i think i look like a frog lol!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Piano if it helps any (it probably doesn't as its just my opinion) but I believe that God hassnt intentionally given anyone fertility problems- modern times such as alcohol, junk food and contraception has made these happen. Also God enabled someone to create assisted conception to overcome these problems. I truly think you need to do what you think is right (by you and God if you feel that strongly) but frankly its noone else's business- inc the people at church. Big :hugs: xxx


----------



## exilius

Tink is pretty right.

Also, piano, look on the wiki page about the curches official responses to ART. The catholic church is the only one with a problem with ivf (although the pope said it's less morally reprehensible if it's a married couple), and iui is pretty accepted.

50 years ago they would have thrown a fuss over organ transplants being unnatural. They still have issues with mental health treatments.150 years ago they would have had issue with vaccination. The church is always behind medical capabilities.

If the moral and religious aspects are concerning I suggest you read the bible, read the OT with abram and Sara, and god blessing their union (I feel this parallels with ART, as god found a way to make it happen it a manner that would be considered unnatural by the religious leaders of the day, due to Sara's advanced age). 

I encourage you to pray about it. Paul (in Romans) tells us that religion and being religous, following the rules and traditions of the church is a bad thing. It is important that you pray and meditate on things, ask God what his plan is.

Another thing is to combat the specific problems that the catholic/orthodox (i know church of st john is the main church in Malta, but those 2 are also pretty big iirc) have with ART. Firstly that it separates the marriage act from that of the conception act. To which I ask, did God physically Fuck Mary? No. Jesus was conceived by means other than the marital act. If it's good enough for our Saviour's mother, it's good enough for me. Also bare in mind that c section was met with similar arguments and is now accepted.

Then we have the fact that the procedure is 'abortive'. This is split in 2. Firstly, unused genetic material is destroyed. This is only true if you do not donate your embryos once you've completed your treatments. We have signed to allow for all our genetic material to be donated to infertile couples once we are not in a position to use it.

The next part is that not all eggs fertilize, not all fertilized eggs grow, and very few stick and be one babies. Well, this is EXACTLY the same as what happens inside the woman of a healthy couple. Most fertilized eggs fail to implant or an early miscarriage occurs. Most couples are oblivious to this. It really is no different. If it fails before the transfer it goes into medical waste instead of a toilet or a tampon.

If you want I can have a more detailed specific discussion with you, and pray for you on this. I am Christian, but I follow the advice of Paul, and try not to blindly follow traditions set be religious leaders. As it is for that reason that Jesus was rejected by the chosen people.

Tink, there have always been people who are infertile, however many of them have issues that would have killed them prior to reaching a reproductive age. I agree that it is our modern life style exasperating the problem though.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## chicky160

Xxx


----------



## exilius

Chicky, my quotes weren't wiki, they are what I discussed with my minister. I am low anglican so that might be the main difference. The only off wiki part was the bit about a speech given by the pope last year.


----------



## chicky160

Xxx


----------



## ilovepiano

Haha Exil i think you were referring to the Knights of St John not the church lol! Malta's majority is Roman catholic. i'm still reading through your posts but i had to correct this as i was laughing lol! :)


----------



## ilovepiano

I tend to agree with you ladies, about ivf and iui, although i would prefer iui than ivf as it is more close to the natural thing. But if it is the case, i'll decide then. Firstly we'll try the vitamins then we'll try iui. 

I'll speak to a priest that knows us if it'll help me discuss matters but however, it is our decision first and foremost and that will be the final word.

I don't like the donation/freezing of embryos, not because i'm an egoist but because of a gut feeling i have however i won't ever blame anyone or point fingers to anyone who goes for these procedures, ever!


----------



## exilius

Chicky, and anyone else, I really am sorry if I caused you any offence. It was not my intention. The take away was meant to be "pray on it. Do what is right between you and God, it is noone else's business" (as a non-catholic I was always taught the Catholics believe the catechism is right, and the pope is definitive. Although the flip would be that I agree and follow everything the queen says, which is absurd)

Piano, that's cool. I had the option of donating them to science, and I couldn't do it.


----------



## ilovepiano

Chicky, sorry if i caused all these arguments... i'm sure Exil was just trying to be helpful and not offensive. I don't agree with everything everyone said but i can see everyone's perspective. So please don't go! we're only discussing and thinking out loud. if there's a prob with any of the posts we can delete, or amend right?

I wouldn't just say that the pope is only an 85yr old priest or whatever... he's surely studied and knows his matters as otherwise he wouldn't occupy the post he's in. However, it doesn't mean that we have to agree with everything? we're all different and have our own opinions. they give guidelines and teachings then it's up to us to see if we want to follow or not. It's not easy, especially for someone like me who has been raised in a very religious family, but that doesn't mean that i'm better off than anyone or that i have to be closed/single minded. 

Oh well, what a controversy my remark has sparked! lol! come one cheer up ladies, i'm trying to keep myself up as well!


----------



## ilovepiano

Edit: deleted this post and inserted it in previous one


----------



## Briss

OMG ladies, I seem to have missed a lot. Chicky, please do not go, I cant even imagine this thread without you.

IUI/IVF is really tough decision even without adding a religious aspect to it. I just so hope that one way or another we will get our BFPs soon. 

afm, My acne got so much worse that I am hiding under my desk so no one sees me, it's that bad. I will go back to my usual vitamins from Monday cos I think they were really helping to clear my face. Will continue with Chinese herbs for a few more weeks. On Sunday is my last acu session but I think I am going to pay for 7 more sessions. hubby is still refusing to go with me.


----------



## ilovepiano

Lol Briss, i think most men have a phobia for needles lol!


----------



## exilius

Briss & Piano - I'm getting my drugs lesson today, and h2b won't go with me because he faints at the sight of needles and/or blood.

Briss - your chart is looking pretty good! Fingers crossed it stays high tomorrow, in which case a definite improvement on last cycle


----------



## Briss

my temp started its inevitable descend, woke up with lots of cramps, AF is on her way I can just feel it, might not even get to test on Sunday. am supposed to go to the firm's Christmas party tonight and although I am 99.9% sure I am out still wont feel comfortable drinking cos of "what if" thoughts in my head. LTTTC is no fun, just pain. may not even bother covering my acne for tonight, who cares


----------



## exilius

How's everyone doing?
Briss, did you have fun at the party?


----------



## Briss

hi Exil, the party was quite boring and I decide against drinking but judging by my further temp drop this morning it was unnecessary precaution.


----------



## Briss

Exil, is your wedding today hun?


----------



## exilius

It was yesterday. It was pretty good. Lots of laughs when no one knew the songs, and the best man lost my ring into the lining of his jacket


----------



## Briss

Congratulations!!! newlyweds! Great that you enjoyed the day, so funny about the ring :) can we see your dress? I love wedding dresses!


----------



## exilius

We're waiting on getting the pics.

Turns out the function centre didn't give us back our custom made cake toppers :'(


----------



## Mrs.B.

exilius said:


> It was yesterday. It was pretty good. Lots of laughs when no one knew the songs, and the best man lost my ring into the lining of his jacket

Congratulations :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh Exil congrats!

How is everyone?

The :witch: is here!! Aaaaah :happydance:


----------



## ilovepiano

Congrats Exil!!!! :)

nothing to report from my end.


----------



## garfie

Congrats Exil :flower:

Love to everyone else:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Your chart is looking good Garfie :) :hugs: :dust:


----------



## exilius

I'm off to honeymoon today. The witch is due on Wednesday (I think). Going to hold off testing until Christmas morning (if af isn't here by then pregnany is about the only explaination, and that would be the best Christmas gift for us, and my mum).

So, you start the clomid this week tink?


----------



## Briss

Exil, enjoy your honeymoon! Where are you off to?

Tink, sorry AF got you, Mine is almost here as well, I have been spotting today but decided to follow chinese way of looking at my period and will consider it as day 25 of my previous cycle rather than CD1. It's nice to add one extra day to my shorter cycles :) previously I would consider brown spotting as CD1.


----------



## exilius

Briss - not sure about the UK, but here the FS count the first day of flowing red blood to be CD1


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Indeed it is Exil! First dose of clomid tonight! :) have a wonderful honeymoon! Are you staying in Australia or going elsewhere?

Briss- sorry to hear that hun. I induced my AF with Provera so all okay.


----------



## Briss

Af is truly here, quite red, oh here I go again&#8230;


----------



## exilius

Turns out the only place we're going is hospital. Server Gastro. There goes any chances I had this month :(


----------



## Briss

OMg Exil what happened?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hope you feel better soon Exil x


----------



## Briss

Exil, how are you feeling?

I went for reflexology last night- really enjoyed it! I asked them to concentrate on my reproductive organs (not even sure if reflexology works like that) but they said after the session that everything seems to be fine. I am trying to do it once a month to improve circulation.

I also decided to force myself to drink one wheatgrass shot a day. It tastes awful but I have not done it consistently so want to try for at least a month to see if anything changes. 

I told my hubby that I do not want any presents for Christmas, the only useful thing he can do is get himself to see a urologist :) it's sad but this would honestly be the best Christmas present for me at this point &#8230;


----------



## exilius

:(
Seem to have stopped leaking, and almost non contagious now. Still feeling under the weather though.

Wow, stronger woman than I Briss! Best of luck with the wheatgrass


----------



## ilovepiano

Oh Exil!! what did you eat lol!


----------



## Briss

CD6 for me and got a HIGH, yet another short cycle ahead, another disappointment ... :(


----------



## ilovepiano

How are you doing Exil?

Cd 13 or 12 and we did not even try this month. not even using the CBFM, i think i might reset it and put it away.


----------



## exilius

Merry Christmas all. Wishing everyone a Christmas/new year miracle


----------



## Briss

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## garfie

MERRY CHRISTMAS LADIES - have a good one!:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Merry Christmas to you all. Hope 2013 brings us all our bundles of joy xx


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi ladies, i hope you had a nice day yesterday, i did :)

no particular updates, only that i stopped TTC for now. I am also thinking of putting the CBFM away, as i'm not using it till hubby gets his things sorted. 

Anyway, wish you all some good festivity days and a Happy New Year with a BFP included ;)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Piano. That's probably best- put it away and relax about it all. I'd just aim to :sex: 2 to 3 times a week and not track cycles etc- remember it only takes 1 spermie :)

I'm okay thanks :) think tomorrow may be ovulation day!
 



Attached Files:







South%20Gloucestershire-20121226-00581.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ilovepiano

oh ! good luck Tink!!


----------



## Briss

Good luck ladies!

Got my PEAK and a smily face yesterday so I am probably ovulating today on CD10, super early... oh well


----------



## exilius

Piano- I'm not tracking either. I start IVF at the end of this cycle, so I thought I'd take it off. I hope the break does you good :D

Tink - sexy times ahead :)

Briss - how goes things?


----------



## Briss

Exil good luck with IVF, keep us posted cos I really want to know how it works. 

Piano, quite a few people got their BFPs while taking a break from TTC so good luck!

Tink, good luck with BD, I am ovulating today so we can be TWW buddies :) 

I had a very quiet but sexy Christmas, we BD a lot though with hubby's sperm count it's not recommended but then it's Christmas :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

So today I am one dpo... I have a banging headache and my boobs are killing so I'm sure :haha: I just want to stay in bed all day but working from 1.30 until 9.30. 

So my lp is normally 11 days but I can't decide when to test.. I'll probably end up doing it early though. What about you Briss?

Exil when is your next af due? Xx


----------



## Briss

I still did not get a proper temp raise so not really sure when I O. I am hoping I am 1 DPO today. Still stuck in the office, probably another couple of hours before I can leave, so annoying. My AF is always on time or early so I do not really get to test&#8230;


----------



## exilius

18th of Jan. Could be anywhere from 16th to 20th as I've not taken soy or vitex this month. In theory I ovulate on the 7th (might use a digital opk to confirm)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ah Briss I know what you mean sometimes I test really early cos you hear of those people getting their bfp at 8dpo.. But I'm gooing to try and stop myself until 12dpo this time as my lp was always 11 days.

Ooh good luck Exil! You'll have to keep us updated

:dust: ladies


----------



## garfie

Happy New Year Ladies

Now to read back and see what you have all been up to :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy new year to you all x


----------



## Briss

Happy New Year ladies!!

Dh and I had a lovely time except for the most crucial moment starting from 5 min to midnight and for the first hour of 2013 we had a major argument&#8230; not a great start to the year I am so upset about it. Dh says I am superstitious. other than that nothing to report. am in TWW, waiting and hoping as usual


----------



## exilius

Morning all.

How's everyone going?

I am meant to ovulate in the next few days, not sure when though.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm on cd18 tbh am expecting af any moment given past cycles ESP as boobs now got sore again..but hoping not. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Briss

AF got me :( yet another super short cycle... when is it going to get better i wonder


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww Briss its not too short. A lot of people ovulate day 11 andd your lp is good whereas mine was 9 daays on clomid. :hugs: :dust: for this cycle xx


----------



## garfie

Aw Briss - Sorry the witch got you - but I agree your cycle seems long enough to me my last cycle was 18 days with a 5 day LP (now that's short:winkwink:)

Hoping this month to hang in there of course and get a longer LP:haha:

Have you got any further tests coming up? :flower:

Tink - Hi hun hope you are okay - how is it going with the clomid?:flower:

AFM - Not a lot to report yesterday would have been baby number 2 due date and surprisingly I wasn't a quivering mess in fact I made quite a lot of drastic decisions:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

thank you ladies, I decided to stop EPO and one of the Chinese herbs this cycle to see if I will O slightly later. My lp seems ok, it's early O that I am worried about apparently it might be a sign of approaching menopause  I am still trying to get hubby to repeat his sperm test but he is resisting I feel like we are in the dark not knowing whether all his supps made any difference (probably not otherwise I would have ben pregnant by now)

Tink, 9 days lp is on the shorter side I agree. are you taking anything for this?

Garfie, it's really sad to know it would have been baby number 2 due date. :hugs: What decisions are you planning to take? 

I watched this program on iPlayer last night really interesting about IVF from the inside the clinic, similar to one born every minute but about infertility rather than birth. https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01ps8yc


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss yeah may be worth trying not taking some of the herbs etc. Have you talked more about ivf?

Garfie oooh what decisions have you made??

Clomids okay. Wake up soaked everynight whilst taking it. Don't think I ovulated last cycle still waiting for bloods (nearly been a week)I'm taking vitamin b6 to see if that helps. Apoparently when you first take clomid your body doesn't always know what to do but should balance out. We'll see xx


----------



## Briss

Tink, good luck with Clomid. b6 I heard is good, also agnus castus (also called Vitex) is very popular 

I am trying to push hubby towards IVF or IUI (if his numbers improved) but it's going very hard so far. I am breaking it up in stages, first task is his SA test and I cant even manage that


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww Briss why is he so reluctant? :/ It must be so hard knowing that time is not endless.

I took Vitex (Agnus Castus) before but can't take it with clomid. It brought my periods back.

Hope it works xx


----------



## garfie

Ok I'm about to go on my soapbox so be warned :haha:

I am not about to be taken for a mug anymore - what I want I will get I am feeling a lot stronger now and realise that in the past I have been taken for granted:growlmad:

The decisions I have made are I am not putting up with incompetent Doctors anymore (unfortunately I can't change mine easily) but how long have I been trying for a baby? - a good few years and what have they done so far? some blood tests at my insistance and I don't think I would have got them if I hadn't have been so pro-active:thumbup: Finally they refer me (yes I know it's the NHS way) but it took three lots of heartbreak for them to probably say "unexplained fertility problems". My second pregnancy was not closely monitored at all (you may remember me saying this at the time, especially after a m/c) it was only when things went wrong that they seemed to take an interest I was told to just relax and basically well done on getting pregnant at your age! I have had no medical intervention and it makes me soooo mad when some ladies get all the help so when I go for my results on the 22 the FS is getting it!:haha:

Another one is my exhusband do you know ladies he hasn't seen his children since summer last year - yes he lives in Scotland but come on it's not the other side of the world is it? He is supposed to pay a small amount for their upkeep (ha don't make me laugh) but the worst bit was he put some money in my account on Xmas eve and said to me get the boys something from me WHAT! so I had a spare selection box which I wrapped up for them each and put from their dad (my boys are growing up and they are beginning to realise stuff) such as it wasn't mums fault we split up but the fact that dad was a bully etc! I used to hide things from the boys but not anymore, it's part of growing up facts have to be faced. The boys have Face Book and they saw their dad had put up a message for one of his daughters saying he missed her and wished her a Happy New Year sorry they couldn't be together - where was the happy New Year for the boys? So yesterday I got in touch with the CSA lets see how much he can afford to go out and enjoy himself once they get hold of him I wouldn't care but I've let him off not paying for years in the hope he would be fair to the boys, but no he seems to spend the money I allow him off with on his other women and his other children. :growlmad: Nope not anymore, he lead me a dogs life when I was with him I'm sure as hell not letting him carry on in 2013.:nope:

I have made a few other smaller decisions about some of my so called friendships as well but nothing to do with TTC (except the incompetent doctors):haha:

Tink - Sorry the Clomid is treating you crap - but it will all be worth it once you get that BFP:happydance:

Briss - Sorry hubby is not pulling his weight - pleased to hear you have stopped some of your herbs - personally I'm not sure they were doing you any good, but doesn't hubby realise you need to try and keep calm so the stress of him not playing ball is no good at all:hugs:

AFM - I only put my temps into FF - but if I put in fluid:blush: and also when I got my POS OPK - after O :haha: it puts me at anywhere between 3 - 7 DPO not much difference:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Garfie, I am totally with you, the NHS doctors can get so bad, my FS has not really done anything and our situation is not unexplained we clearly have male factor but instead of referring my DH to urologist she sent me off to lap, stupid doctor! that's why I decided to go Chinese. my acu doc said they helped recently a woman to keep her pregnancy when she started bleeding and her GP just said "bad luck". but it's not cheap (but not as expensive as IVF) your temps are a bit all over the place to be honest but if I recall correctly they were always pretty rocky even your pregnancy ones. It would be great if docs could help you regulate your cycle and LP in particular. would you consider acu? with the right doctor I think you could easily improve things in 3-4 months 

I remember you mentioned your exhusband and I recall admiring you for leaving him. very brave! it's just making me so angry that people like your ex are allowed to have children and he cant even care for them. your boys are very lucky to have you and your DH

do you mean Chinese herbs were not doing me any good or my tonnes of other vitamins/supplements? I actually took a break for almost 2 month with no vitamins at all only Chinese herbs but then got back on vitamins/supplements because I think my face was much better (acne wise) while I was on vitamins 

my hubby is thinking about himself mainly I think. He finds the whole thing very stressful and is generally depressed about life, approaching mid life crisis I guess. I am sure if we had a child that would improve his life as well he would look at a wonderful child he managed to produce and this would help him see himself as successful


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Fair play Garfie on both accounts. Your ex sounds like scum!!

What help do you think you will get on the nhs? I'm just curious with the ivf age cut offs and fact you have other children. Just wondered if you'd researched what they could do. Obviously if you get pregnant they should help maintain.

I do find it unfair tho that people who have recurrent miscarriages for example can have unlimited help but people who can't get pregnant have only one shot :shrug: sorry mini rant there! I don't begrudge help for miscarriages but think people should get unlimited shots at ivf if they're unfortunate enough to need it and be allowed more than one child. Aalso age should not matter.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies,

First time post, so please be gentle with me :0)

This is my first month using the monitor, so really excited and scared too! I'm on cd10.

It's my third month TTC after an incomplete miscarriage in November at 12.5 weeks which left me and hubby devastated, plus my sister-in-law gave birth today so feeling really happy for her and rubbish for me. 

Lovely to know there are other people going through the same thing who understand, and hope I can get to know others on the forum. 

Xxx


----------



## Briss

welcome dreamer! sorry about your miscarriage. I hope CBFM will help you get your BFP very soon


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hi Dreamer! Welcome and lots and lots of baby :dust: for you xxx


----------



## Dreamer2013

Thank you Briss and Tinkerbellsie, nice to virtually meet you, and hope you don't mind me gate crashing your thread :0) baby dust to all! xx


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies can I join you too? This is our 14th cycle ttc #1. I got pg on our 12th cycle but had a mmc last nov. I was using opks prev but sort of gave up due to cd21 tests showing low prog and gp saying that was no ov. However the pg showed it!! Anyway got a cbfm over xmas and am on cd 3 today. Also stocked up on vits b c d and e. Just ordered some coq10. Am throwing everything at it!!

Good luck to us all.x


----------



## Briss

nessaw, welcome! sorry about your mc but it is encouraging that you got a bfp it means it can happen again and hopefully soon. I hope CBFM will help you. it might be an idea to do temping just to confirm you are ovulating


----------



## garfie

Welcome Nessaw - I agree with Briss hun temping may help with pinpointing O - most ladies on here use FF just click on either Briss or my chart and it will take you straight there (and its free):winkwink:

So sorry for your loss hun - hope the CBFM works its magic for you:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nessaw

Thanks ladies. Am on day 4 now. Am dying to poas!!


----------



## Briss

am on CD 6, will start POAS from tomorrow, was supposed to start today but I set my CBFM one day later so will have to start tomorrow. hopefully I did not mess it up.


----------



## Briss

CD 7 for me and got a High, really annoyed! it's my 6th cycle without a single Low! another early ovulation and a short cycle....


----------



## nessaw

Sorry briss.

I poas for the first time today on cd 6 and got a low. I t was v exciting tho-am quite a saddo!

Been to fert clinic today and starting clomid next cycle so v excited!


----------



## exilius

Hi nessaw, Gl with the cloimid!

Af appeared yesterday (doing the coming and going thing again this month it seems), so I get to start my injections tonight. Scan being on the 25th. Probably having the egg collection the day after the Australia day public holiday.

Aw Briss :(


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi there :wave: i've been having a break from TTC. I think about it but i really don't want to lol! I'm losing hope. Anyway, hubby's taking some expensive supplements. We'll see....

Also something strange is happening, i've been spotting light brown from Cd9, and today when i wiped a glob of EWCM came out with strings of brown in it. What's happening? i feel a little crampy as well :(


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Nessaw and dreamer2013, welcome on board :)


----------



## Briss

I put a stick into my CBFM this morning but completely forgot to take it out and check the reading, is it going to mess it up? I am sure I was going to get another high this morning, just wondering if leaving the stick in for the entire day can potentially affect my tomorrow's reading (which is supposed to be peak) 

Piano hi, I know it's really hard to put TTc off your mind. I am not sure about spotting, have you been spotting since your AF? I sometimes get a couple of days of spotting after AF and it may last up to CD9 but without cramping. What sups is your DH taking?

Exil, sorry AF got you


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Briss, that happened to me a couple of times, just take it out before you switch it on and the reading will show instantly :)

With regards to spotting, no i had stopped spotting and restarted a couple a days ago! now i have sent an sms to my doc hoping he'll have an appt soon. This morning i did a MultiGyn Tablet wash, to wash the channel from inside ;) and it seems to have stopped. maybe it was some residue from the last Af, but i might as well check and i'm due for the yearly smear test, so better get it done with. 

Hubby's taking Proxeed, quite pricey!!! but we're trying them out before moving to IUI. he'll have to take them for about 2 or 3 months, he's been on them for less than a fortnight :( .... and he sometimes forgets about them..... gosh! MEN!


----------



## garfie

Briss - I would take it out - as you know it is programmed with the days, what happens if you forget to press CD2 for example the next day when you turn it on its CD3 - so I wouldn't worry take your stick out and try not to forget again:winkwink:
 
Piano - Hi there hun - I would take that as a good sign before my second BFP I had what I could only describe as a yucky discharge after my AF (kind of like my body clearing out:haha:) also I remember Chicky saying the same and now look at her and pip:happydance: are you taking anything different?:flower:

Exilius - Sorry Af got you - she got me to:cry:

AFM - CD2 nothing to report - Today is my sons 12 Birthday - wow that time has gone fast:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

garfie said:


> :
> 
> Piano - Hi there hun - I would take that as a good sign before my second BFP I had what I could only describe as a yucky discharge after my AF (kind of like my body clearing out:haha:) also I remember Chicky saying the same and now look at her and pip:happydance: are you taking anything different?:flower:

That's what's funny Garfie, i'm not taking anything, not even the metformin as i asked doc to stop them after hubby's horrible SA test. What's the point of taking them when there's a totally different issue? :shrug: Doc was a bit cross so i'm not looking forward to going there again, but i have to. Also i'm a bit upset, he's supposed to be one of the best docs, so how come he did not suggest hubby's test before putting me on meds? Even a non-medical person like me can reason that out!! Maybe it's old school mentality that, it's always the woman's fault! Boh!!


----------



## ilovepiano

BTW i'm not even bd'ing anymore so i know i'm not pregnant or can't be for the moment. not worth the effort when hubby has been on supplements for less than a fortnight.


----------



## Briss

Piano, I think you should still BD regularly it's great to get to sperm moving and generally for hubby's hormones


----------



## Briss

Piano, I checked your hubby's sups ingredients, I think they are great. they would be expensive because of Acetyl-L-carnitine and carnitine are in large doses and they are quite pricy (I buy them separately). but I would also give your hubby more zinc, selenium and coq10. 

I am hoping my DH will repeat his test next week (after I O), fingers crossed it's good news and we can do IUI


----------



## garfie

Piano - I agree with Briss - it also helps with their mood no BD makes them grumpy :winkwink: and you will have heard this a million times - it only takes one :spermy:

Is it possibly the medication that is causing this clear out?

:hugs:

X


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi Garfie, 

i know but we're so exhausted by the end of the day that we just snooze......

However, i'll suggest it to hubby, some bd overtime :) and i don't know if the clear out is caused by meds, i stopped them in November!


----------



## bluebird

Hi Ladies!!

Sorry to barge in on your thread, but I have a CBFM crisis I thought you might be able to help with?!? I am on CD16 right now and am on low, should be getting a high any day now, but I wasn't able to feed the machine a stick!!! Not that I didnt try, long story.... lol

Has this happened to anyone before? I am worried I've screwed the whole thing up :( Especially because I normally only get one high day before my peak! Should I just try to feed it another stick during my window tomorrow morning and hope for the best?


----------



## Briss

Hi Bluebird, if you missed your testing window I do not see what else you can do but to feed it another stick during your next window. If you were supposed to get high today, you will probably get a peak tomorrow (if you only usually get one high before peak). I think I am in a similar situation, I fed the stick this morning but forgot to take it out so did not get the reading either. will see what it says tomorrow


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies got a high today on cd 7. Is this early? How many highs do u get before a peak? Thanks.x


----------



## Briss

CD 7 seems early but I always get HIGH on CD 6. I usually get 3-4 high before peak. If this is your first cycle using CBFM you may get more highs cos it's still leaning your cycle.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I often get highs early but I ovulate quite early when I ovulate.

Good luck this cycle ladies :happydance: :dust: 

Exil good luck with transfer etc!

I will be trying my cbfm again next cycle! Sticks ordered X


----------



## exilius

I o late, but still get highs on cd7. I wouldn't worry about it too much, especially if this is your first cycle. As Briss says, it has to learn your cycle. A lot of women don't get peaks the first time.

Piano - Gl with the Dr. Don't let him railroad you.

Tink, how is the new job going? Are you on cloimid next cycle too?

Afm - I'm not liking the puregon. Having a few problems that I hope are coincidental. We'll see. Have my scan and blood test on the 22nd


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh good luck Exil and hope that gets better for you. :hugs:

Love the new job! Best decision I've made :happydance: I'm ringing the clinic today to ask if tthis cycle is as short if I can up the dose as my progesterone at 8dpo on cd20 was 5.. So I may have ovulated and had really short lp (which can happen the first time) or may have not ovulated but was weird to get af 11 days after pos opk xx


----------



## Briss

got my peak today on CD10, unfortunatelly hubby is not cooperating may not get to BD today :(


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss said:


> got my peak today on CD10, unfortunatelly hubby is not cooperating may not get to BD today :(

Gerry to hubby. He doesn't get it. Does he? :hugs:


----------



## Briss

it's so frustrating, cos I planned our BD strategy for this cycle so we BD on Tuesday and then waited for 2 days to collect his sperm and BD today on my peak and I told him in advance and this morning he said he did not feel like it maybe tomorrow, but tomorrow might be too late&#8230;


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aaaaahhh I don't know how you haven't lost it :-(


----------



## Briss

I am kind of losing it, it's just not helping. i am hoping i can get him to BD tonight unless he comes home really late


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Big hugs. I'm not sure what to suggest doesn't seem like he is being supportive at all, and that he's not overly bothered about conceiving. :(. Hope he sees the light very soon for you xx


----------



## exilius

How did it go Briss?

Glad you're enjoying it Tink! Sounds like you're a lot happier :)


----------



## Briss

hubby said he will be home by 11 pm, so am waiting and hoping for some so much needed BD ... i cant believe i have to practically beg for sex


----------



## nessaw

Briss I hope u got to bd.

I got my peak today on cd9. Sorry for all the questions but does it show peak for just one day or 2? Also does it mean I have o'd or about to? Sorry if these r dumb qs.


----------



## Briss

nessaw, good luck with BD! and you do not need to feed it any more sticks this cycle it will give you automatically peak tomorrow and high the day after so just save some sticks.

I am in a bit of a panic today, we were saving DH's sperm for 2 days so we could BD on the first peak which we did (thank you DH!) but late at night and this morning I got a temp rise, I checked 3 times and put down the lowest temp I got (I will play with it later when I get cross hairs) but it still looks like I O yesterday which means we totally missed it on the other hand I did not sleep well, was tossing and turning all night barely slept for a couple of hours in total which may explain the raised temp this morning. shall I ignore it? besides I never O on my first peak, I O either on my second peak or on the high after that and also I really hate the idea of O on CD10 it will probably be clear when (or should I say if) AF shows up cos my LH is 13-14 days so I will just count backwards to confirm O.


----------



## Briss

FF put my O for CD 9 even before the peak :( this is just ridiculous!


----------



## exilius

Briss - you can select sleep deprived as a symptom and it makes it a hollow circle (like taking temp at wrong time does) . That might help a bit.

nessaw - how ling are your cycles usually? When I first started using cbfm I would o on the high after the 2nd peak.


----------



## nessaw

Exilius my cycles are different every month all within 22-29 days. Had been using darkest line on opks to try to track but no apparent pattern. Not helped by being told that I didnt o due to low prog at cd21 tests but worked out it was low cos of early o and different length cycles. On my pg cycle the conception indicator suggested o before cd 11 and this month on cbfm for first time I had highs on cd7+8 and peaks on cd9 +10. Think my timing has been out as we'd dtd post af cd4/5/6 and then poss not dtd again til cd10-11. I hope this theory is right and we get a bfp.


----------



## exilius

Nessaw - with any luck it is! The advice I once read was dtd every other high, and every peak. My Dr didn't believe me at first that day 21 bloods are a waste of time as I o on cd 17-21. It helps to work out when you o and do the cd21 stuff at 7dpo. So you're certainly on the right track! Fx :D

Briss, Tink, piano - how does it all go?

Afm - I started the antagonist injections last night. They are not nice. Had a swollen itchy red patch around the area. 2 more injection nights then the scan :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh well done Exil. You are so so brave, I'm not sure I'm going to be able to do the needles...aaaahh. Hope it all goes wonderfully for you.

I'm 5dpo no symptoms other than really dizzy spells but docs think that may be the Clomid. So I really hope I'm pregnant or I at least ovulated because they won't up the dose now and I can't cope with this again as its interfering at work. Don't want them knowing x


----------



## Briss

Exil, what is antagonist injections? what do they do?

I am in TWW, nothing to report


----------



## exilius

Tink - I thought that too, but they're not too bad to give. The mood swings are bad though. Saw a baby and burst out in tears. Hopefully you won't need to get this far!

Briss - I'm on orgalutron. I think it's mainly eostrogen. It prevents spontaneous ovulation, but also builds uterine lining, and makes you "SHOW". I don't think my cervix has ever been this open before. Went from sticky to egg white in a day too. It's freaky.


Hope you all have a good day :)


----------



## nessaw

I've been dizzy the last couple of days too. I do remember that from the cycle I was pg. But I reckon its just wishful thinking on my part. I only had the high sat and sun so nothing could have happened yet. (?) need to find something to take my mind off it.


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies hows everyone doing? Was wondering which peak day you start counting from as post ov? I peaked last sat ans sun so am I 5, 6 or 7 dpo today (friday)?


----------



## Briss

I usually O on the second peak so I count DPO from the high after the second peak.

no idea what my temp is doing, why did it go down?


----------



## garfie

Briss - could be implantation:happydance: curious what did your temp do today? it can't be her already:nope: BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

I did not check my temp this morning, I think implantation is usually just one day drop while mine is sort of gradual decrease. also I had a cold so my temp was a bit higher right after O. then I cured my cold with some rum :) and then next morning my temp dropped but the cold was gone...


----------



## garfie

Glad your cold has gone hun:happydance: think you're right about a one day drop - but stranger things have happened:winkwink:

I guess it's just a case of wait and see like all of us :cry:

Unless something changes in the meantime :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Garfie and Briss :hugs: and :dust: xx


----------



## exilius

Had my egg retrival this morning, got 15 eggs. Should get a call tomorrow to tell me how many embies and when transfer will be. How's everyone else?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooooh Exil good luck! :dust:

I've just started my third cycle of clomid :/ xx


----------



## Briss

Exil, 15 eggs is fantastic! keep us posted

Tink, good luck with chlomid!

afm, still thinking whether I should stop acu for a while, I have 2 more weeks. My AF is due any moment now and depending on when it comes and the length of my cycle I guess I will make a decision. If I get another short cycle I am likely to stop going to my current doc and will try to find another practitioner. My Dh is due to have his test end of Feb, seems like ages


----------



## exilius

So, we were meant to be doing a split cycle, with half the eggs using icis. The lab did not follow these instructions. Only 5 were picked for icis. Of those 5 one was immature, and the other 4 fertilized. Of the 10 traditional ivf 0 fertilized. Understandably I'm a bit pissed off, we should have had an extra 2 or 3 embies at this point. The good news is it shows us why we couldn't conceive naturally even though our test results were perfect. So glad they didn't advise the normal treatment plan as cloimid and iui would have done fuck all for us.

Good luck with your new cycle Briss, when is hubby's test?

Tink, piano how are things going?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Wow that's remarkable! Thank God they skipped straight to icsi! Hope you get a sticky hun! When will they transfer? :dust:

I'm on cd5 on third cycle of clomid- still bleeding and very moody nothing else to report xxx


----------



## Briss

Exil, that's great so out of 4 fertilized ones how many are they going to transfer? will the rest be frozen? so the reason why you could not conceive naturally is because your DH's sperm could not penetrate your eggs? 

AF got me today, onto the next cycle


----------



## exilius

They'll only transfer one, and on day 5 (wednesday). As of this morning (day 3) 3 were doing well and 1 was a little bit behind. Any that are still good on Wednesday evening will be frozen, but I'm not holding my breath as only m50% make it (give or take). At least next time we'll get more out of it.

Tink - the mood swings are a bitch :( I hope they don't get any worse for you. Are you going to have progesterone support, or not on the cloimid cycles?

Briss Fx that you don't O early again.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Aww hope they manage to transfer one strong sticky one for you (as that is the main thing isn't it?) :happydance:

Nope. They haven't even retested to see if I am ovulating or not (I think I am as I had 14 days between my pos opk and my af which was brilliant). So hoping I won't need the progesterone now my lp is a little longer.

I am very very anxious today for no reason :-( Palpitations and everything xx


----------



## BrossRN

Hi, ladies, I am 19 dpo and I am having positive opks. Could this mean I am pregnant. It would mean i am 5 weeks. I am just too nervous to take a hpt bc i do not want to be disappointed. What do yall think?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss I am sorry I didn't see your post :hugs: how long was this cycle?

BrossRN I would take a hpt to put your mind at rest if you think your 19dpo. Sounds very promising! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Briss

BrossRN I agree with Tink, I do not usually test cos hate seeing bfn but at 19dpo even I would start testing, besides positive OPK is sometimes a sign of BFP (unless you have POCS)

Tink, I sort of managed to stretch my cycle to 25 days but I started spotting on CD24 in the evening. Overall, not great so after I've finished my acu course I do not think I will be doing any more. at least for a while to see if my cycles get back to normal on their own. I am hoping chlomid will work for you this cycle!! have you been under supervision by your doc? I mean with bloods, scans etc?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss I had bloods the first cycle and they said I didn't ovulate but I think the test was just too late as my lp was short..but have to go back to the clinic on 15th March.

24 days have been what my cycle was last time and I didn't think that was too bad if you ovulated early enough. I seem to O on day 12 xx


----------



## Briss

if your cycles were always 24 days it's normal, mine were 26-28 so 24 is short for me, I am just afraid it might be a sign on approaching menopause or that something was wrong during my lap cos cycles got shorter after that.


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Was wondering how accurate ur cbfm was on ur first cycle? Am cd28 peaks on cd 9 + 10 so 18dpo no afn and bfn 16dpo. Could it be I didn't o that first time? I put a used stick in after I got a couple of lows following the 2 peaks and then a high on cd11. Want to get on with the next cycle and start on the clomid.


----------



## Briss

nessaw, do you temp? it's easier to see when you O by your temp. peak only tells you that you had LH surge it does not tell you if and when you actually O. Most of us O on the second peak or high after that but everyone is different. also cos it's your first cycle CBFM could get it wrong. Hopefully no AF is good news just does not yet show in your urine.


----------



## nessaw

Thanks briss. No I don't temp cos quite a light sleeper so don't think I'd get the unbroken period needed. Maybe I should try. If it wasn"t o that peak wkend we prob won't be pg cos have only dtd a couple of times since!!


----------



## bluebird

nessaw said:


> Thanks briss. No I don't temp cos quite a light sleeper so don't think I'd get the unbroken period needed. Maybe I should try. If it wasn"t o that peak wkend we prob won't be pg cos have only dtd a couple of times since!!

Hi there!! I dunno if this is true or not, I just remember reading it somewhere along the line while stalking CBFM threads :haha:
But I have heard that if you have PCOS and tend to get lots of positive OPKs during your cycle then the CBFM won't work as well for you. Because it only detects the LH surge (like Briss said) and if you have multiple days of LH surge it will tell you that you O'd earlier than you actually did :shrug:


----------



## Briss

I got my peak on the same CD10 as last cycle :( in the end instead of having 4 highs from CD6, I had just two highs from CD8. looks like I O on CD11 and am facing another shorter cycle


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss try not to stress too much day 10 or 11 isn't that early and your lp is good 

Exil- how are you doing? Any news? Xx


----------



## exilius

Briss :(

Tink, lots of bad news a little good. Firstly no ivf eggs fertilised, only the icsi ones did. Those that did formed brilliant embies (3 made it to freezer). During the transfer we found out that my cervix is stupid tight. They tried the same things as in the hsg with no luck. Then they tried using dialators but couldn't even get the smallest one in. I was screaming and crying, begging them to stop. So the dr recommended that I have my cervix surgically stretched and we try again. See fs next week. If the surgery doesn't work we're all out of choices, all out of hope.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exil glad the embies from icsi worked well- seems so much more effective doesn't it?

Awww poor you that sounds super painful. I hope they are able tto sortt it. (Shame they can't do it under General) did they give you timescales for surgery etc? Sending lots of :dust: xxx


----------



## Briss

Exil, sorry about your cervix, I hope they can make it open although it does look like IVF was the right decision for you considering the issues, TTC naturally was a bit of a waste of time. hopefully it wont be long now until you get your BFP!

Tink, how are things?

I had my last acupuncture session, after 4 months I do not really see much progress. Hubby promised to commit to TTC and stop beer completely &#8211; that's the only thing that keeps me going these days, it gives me hope


----------



## garfie

Briss - sorry she got you BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sorry Briss I didnt mean to be rude.. now on day 9 on my 4th cycle of clomid but not holding out much hope as I am so stressed atm.

How is hubby getting on?

Garfie how are you? :hugs: xx


----------



## garfie

Tink - I'm fine just not sure what is happening with my chart - hope it's not annovulatory - had the worse pain imaginable in my boobs since the 3 February so not sure what is going on - ah well all will be revealed on Monday when shes due:winkwink:

4the cycle - how many tries do you get? BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

2 more after this one and my FS appointment is in the middle of when the last cycle should be. Doesn't clomid work for most people before now?? lol 

Aww I hope your chart is good news! :hugs: xx


----------



## Briss

thanks ladies, am depressed as usual, on top of that got my AMH results and it's very low almost menopause levels :( I did the test privately and am not going to show it to my FS cos then she definitely wont send me for IVF. My Dh is behaving &#8211; 4 weeks off beer and he did his SA on Tuesday, waiting for results. I am planning to call my FS and ask to repeat FSH next cycle and then if my levels are acceptable move on to IVF/IUI. My Dh is still not keen on the idea though

Garfie, no idea why FF did not give you crosshairs your chart looks ovulatory around CD14, your cycles seems to be getting longer but spotting in TWW not great. Did you get any treatment or tests for the recurrent miscarriage? 

Tink, I think usually you get 3 chlomid cycles and then move on to IUI.


----------



## garfie

Briss - Sorry to hear your news - is there anything they can do?:hugs:

Well FF didn't give me any cross hairs at all - so not sure what is going on there:cry: the FS I went to carried out routine blood and genetic testing that all came back normal and basically he put me on the scrap heap due to my age:growlmad:

He said it didn't matter that hubby smoked :wacko: or my fertility was effected by the endo :nope: basically he started giving me all these statistics on how fertility decreases as we get older and the risk of m/c goes up blah blah blah then he signed me off!

I asked if there was anywhere else I could go that specialises in recurrent m/c reluctantly he referred me to Sheffield and now I am waiting for that appointment to come through.

So just plodding on really

Pleased your hubby is behaving himself:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Garfie, that's so annoying that they are not dealing with your situation properly and just blame it on age. Of course age is an issue, that's a given (otherwise you would be getting BFPs every month) but apart from that there must be something else. at least they referred you to Sheffield, let's hope you will get some answers and treatment there. Also, I am really surprised he does not see an issue with your hubby's smoking, it's the worst thing you can do to sperm, even worse than drinking actually. I forgot has he does SA, was it good?

Unfortunately there is nothing you can do about low AMH, this is just it. but I still have a few years (may be 10) before actual menopause kicks in so I am not giving up. besides AMH is a new test and who knows it may not be that accurate. also it just means my eggs are running low but it does not say anything about their quality. I can get pregnant naturally (if only I could get hold of lots of good quality sperm!!) but I may not be successful with medicated IVF


----------



## exilius

Garfie that sucks. I'm glad you got your referral though. I think my aunt went to Sheffield for this stuff (it rings a bell). My gp wrote me off because I was too young. They just do everything they can not to help.

Briss - good luck! I was told 10-15 years before menopause, possibly less. Hence the rush to Ivf. However, even with low amh I had a brilliant response to the drugs (10 mature). Apparently if you o naturally you should do well on them. However, depending on how bad hubbys sperm is it may be ICSI that gives you the best chance.


----------



## Briss

Exilius, thanks! what was your amh? Did they manage to fix closed cervix? I am keeping IVF with ICSI as last resort but it may as well be our only option. we will see.

Feeding my DH tomato soup with garlic every day now (on top of 100 other sups), supposed to be good for sperm

CD6 for me and got LOW, very pleased, I am being an optimist and once again hoping for a longer cycle


----------



## exilius

It was still 9.3, but because of my age and the fact that I probably haven't started the mega decline yet it'll reduce much quicker than normal.

Waiting to get a time for my surgery. But we were told there's only a 1 in 10000 chance it won't work, and if it does work 50% per embie, cumulative of 100% (I think that's being a little too optimistic - she has no idea what'll happen after transfer).

When you do the cycle you can ask for it to be ivf if the sperm is good enough, and icsi if it's not. That way you don't waste any eggs and time on a procedure that won't work. If you do it as a stim ask for a split cycle (I know you're planning on natural, but just in case)


----------



## Briss

Exil thanks for the advice I did not know you can decide on icsi after they got sperm sample. good to know


----------



## exilius

Over here the lab decides. If they don't think the sperm is good enough for ivf they use icsi. If you're doing a natural cycle its safer to use icsi, if medicated then a split cycle works. If we hadn't done a split we wouldn't have any embies. However that's because the sperm wasn't binding. If his sperm behaves correctly there's just not many of them then there isn't much difference in the outcomes.


----------



## tinkerbellsie

How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, it's been a while. I am still nowhere near my dream unfortunately. My Dh has been off beer for a couple of months now but no luck yet. I had 4 months of herbs and acupuncture but cant say I feel any improvement. This morning I went to a top fertility doc specialising in Chinese medicine and paid a small fortune for the visit but I did not feel it was worth it. I would need to pay much more to start the actual treatment. She said a lot of general stuff that we know anyway about lifestyle etc. I managed by some miracle to persuade my hubby to come with me and he just got a confirmation that it's all just a lot of nonsense. In the same way as my FS she did not pay much attention to my DH's low sperm count and just said that if my body is well I can get pregnant with any kind of sperm count. I really want to believe this but I do not think it's true. One of the scariest things she said after looking at my list of herbs (from my previous doc) is that I should stop them immediately because they are causing my cycle to get shorter which she thinks is a problem. So basically I paid for 4 months acu and herbs just to screw my health even worse? She said that every doc has a different style but that's not the combination of herbs she would prescribe ever to smb with my deficiencies. I am seriously upset.

Tink, how are you?


----------



## tay_913

Briss- My husband was on the low-normal regarding everything on his SA. We finally conceived on our own after almost 3 years. We started looking into foster care/adoption and thinking of trying iui and since my focus was elsewhere I guess it happened on it's own. I know you hear from 10 million different people and way to many times to count but relaxing is really the best approach- good luck to you!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh no Briss what a nightmare. Is hubby not any closer to considering iui or ivf? 

What a shame about the herbs though! That's th problem with all of this isn't it. We're completely in everyone else's hands.

I'm okay ta. Nearing the end of my last Clomid cycle and then onto iui. I feel like absolute rubbish today. Very nauseous and very upset tummy. Hope it's for a god reason :-/


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Congrats Tay x


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just dropping by to see how you are all doing:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Hi Garfie, how are you? 

AF got me yesterday, stupid AF!! I had a really good cycle, temp was high and no AF symptoms, the day before it showed up I had a dream - I gave birth to a boy&#8230; I am trying to get back into shape (mainly cos my clothes does not fit me anymore and I do not want to buy the whole new wardrobe) Have been staying off chocolate and all bad sugars for over a week now &#8211; SO hard! and also trying to generally eat less but unfortunately I have not lost anything yet.

We are due to see our FS next week, but my DH still cannot come to terms with IVF


----------



## tinkerbellsie

What date Briss? Ours is next week too! (1st). Good luck with it all.. we could end up being ivf twins. Just a thought would he consider IUI (tell him you're worried your body is making it hard work for his swimmers- thats what I told my hubby LOL).

:hugs:

I'm on a natural cycle waiting for my FS appt.. be interesting to see if I ovulate. I am on CD11 atm so could be any day (if I do). Garfie how are you? :hugs: xx


----------



## Briss

Tink, our app on 2 May, would be great to be ivf twins :) but it will probably take us a few months to get to the actual IUI/IVF stage. hubby would need to repeat his SA first and I need to know whether my FSH got down so we could be refered. If our numbers are still bad I'll go privatelly for natural cycle IVF (provided hubby's on board) 

Did they ask you to do the bloods? all fine?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm on cd13 and my CBFM isn't working!!! It has the brush and ! Sign and I've cleaned it like 15 times and nothing, not got long left in testing window and already wasted the stick.... Aaaaahhh any suggestions? Xx


----------



## Briss

Tink, sorry I never had anything like this before, cant help you. did you try calling helpline?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Sorry Briss I didn't see your question before. Which bloods do you mean? The ones to check I'm ovulating? I wasn't monitored on Clomid other than the first cycle which showed I didn't ovulate... Doh!!

No not yet. I'm going to poke it some more late lol xx


----------



## Briss

i think it would be good to do all bloods, FSH, estrogen prolactin, progesterone etc. did you manage to fix your CBFM?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ah okay. Yeah the clinic did all those. Got told all normal range :)

I think so. I chucked it in the drawer and went out. Went to attack it with cotton bud again when got in and it told me what day I was on so assume okay now? We'll see in the morning :) xx


----------



## Briss

Tink, that's great that the bloods are fine, one less thing to worry about.


----------



## garfie

Good luck at your appointment ladies - not long now :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Garfie!! Just seen your siggy, so sorry hun xxx


----------



## garfie

Thanks Mrs B - I'm afraid our time is coming to a close unless we get a miracle:cry:

Tink - How did yesterdays appointment go?:happydance:

Briss - Wow I see your appointment is today - good luck and I hope you get some answers:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Garfie, thank you! I am actually putting together a list of questions for FS, will report back in the afternoon.


----------



## Briss

it's more bad news for us unfortunately. hubby's SA got even worse - 1 million, basically assisted conception is our only option. My hope is that this test was taken in feb before my DH quit beer and that his SA is improving. he will repeat his SA in July and then we will get referral to IUI/IVF


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Awww why can't they just bloody refer you anyway :-( 

We have an iui planning appt so how to do injections etc 14th May.

I told my manager today. I was a little pathetic lol xx


----------



## Briss

Tink I am glad you are starting the IUI, I would also like to start with IUI but for this we need to get my DH's sperm numbers up. was it hard to do the injections? what are they for?


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oh are they not able to work with what he has? :-(

Sorry was confusing- they will be showing us how to do injections on 14th May. It's to stimulate ovaries xx


----------



## Briss

I see, let us know how it goes, I would need to start getting prepared for this as well.

they could not do IUI even with 2.8 mil, now with 1 mil it's definitely not an option, they need at least 5 mil


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I don't really understand all this medical terminology - so it goes without saying I wish you both all the luck in the future.

As for me - a miracle has happened I got my BFP yesterday after the early loss last month:cry:

Obviously it is still very days and I have a long way to go but for now I'm on :cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Garfie, OMG! fantastic news! I will be praying for a sticky one for you


----------



## garfie

Thanks hun and I hope your journey is not much longer for your BFP:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

thank you Garfie but it's practically impossible to get pregnant with hubby's count. hoping he will go to urologist and we may get some answers. In the meantime I got myself busy trying to lose my TTC weight (over the last 3 years I've gained a stone) and moved to a new Chinese doc with herbs and acu to keep my eggs young while I am waiting for DH. Will continue with CBFM, cos you never know


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Oooh Garfie ! I thought you were on a break lol. Have they given you anything to help keep it sticky?

Xxx


----------



## garfie

Last month I got pg and lost it - so we figured seen as though they didn't want to see me until earliest June before they would even begin testing we'd just carry on having fun.:winkwink: we were stopping at the end of the year anyway and hubby was having the snip beginning of next:cry:

So if they didn't want to see me until June my time was coming to an end:cry:

I am having my HCG and Prog level checked today and then once those results are back I have to send them off to my specialist and he will take it from there:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Cool Good luck Garfie!! Xx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Woohoo congratulations Garfie :)


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies

Very nervous - but feeling good:happydance: seen as though superdrug test this morning was darker :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I want to test but no cheapies need:cry: Im not really expecting anything anyway.. X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Left not need lol


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats Garfie! Glad to see the cbfm helped you as well. We got our bfp 2 weeks ago after 5cycles on the cbfm.

Fxd all the other ladies also get one of these nice surprises!


----------



## Themis

I am new and this is my second month using the CBFM. My DH and I have been trying for over a year. I am going to have some blood tests soon and an ultrasound to check everything out on me to see if there are any concerns. I am hoping that I will get pregnant soon though. I am just finding it becoming so stressful.


----------



## Briss

Tink, OMG is it really?? Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tella

Huge congrats Tink!!!!!!!! its awesome that this thread is being so lucky!!!! Fxd it rubs off on all you other ladies and you get those long awaited bfps sooon!!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Thanks :hugs:

Yep Briss natural bfp when waiting for IUI planning appt!! :happydance:

Tella not been using the CBFM- it broke :-( x


----------



## chicky160

Thought I'd pop in! Even thou I speak to you all (nearly) in journals! Lol. 

How's things briss? If your still here that is, and good luck to the newbies! I wish you quick, stress free bfps :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Chicky only 12 days to go look at you:happydance:

Me - I'm off for my 3rd scan tomorrow - hopefully I will get to see a heartbeat this time - my other two were far to early but were given to me due to spotting and previous history:cry:

I have just got back from a few days away in Spain and people were asking boy/girl:haha: didn't have the heart to tell them it was all bloat:winkwink:

Last scan I had we saw the sac and something in it - so fingers crossed for tomorrow.

Tink - :happydance: you've seen the heartbeat - we are so close in dates unless it all changes :haha:

Good luck to all the other ladies still trying :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Hi Chicky, I hope all is well and you are feeling great and getting ready to finally meet your baby, just 2 weeks to go :) how time flies 

afm, still there still TTC naturally, had a bit of success with improving hubby's sperm count from 1 mil to 11 after he stopped with the beer for 3 months. continue with chinese medicine, paying a small fortune to Dr Zhai - baby miracle maker as she is known here hoping she can put my body into balance and trying to get my DH to start taking chinese herbs to improve his sperm count. also been busy trying to lose my LTTTC weight, over the last 3 years I did put on about 7 kg and I need smth to keep my mind off TTC and just have smth positive to focus on, it's just getting too hard to bear


----------



## chicky160

garfie said:


> :happydance: Chicky only 12 days to go look at you:happydance:
> 
> Me - I'm off for my 3rd scan tomorrow - hopefully I will get to see a heartbeat this time - my other two were far to early but were given to me due to spotting and previous history:cry:
> 
> I have just got back from a few days away in Spain and people were asking boy/girl:haha: didn't have the heart to tell them it was all bloat:winkwink:
> 
> Last scan I had we saw the sac and something in it - so fingers crossed for tomorrow.
> 
> Tink - :happydance: you've seen the heartbeat - we are so close in dates unless it all changes :haha:
> 
> Good luck to all the other ladies still trying :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks Garfie! You two are only a day apart!!! :thumbup: proper bump buddies :winkwink:

Yep 12 days, they can't go quick enough now, this last bit is actually painful an not in just a physical way, don't get me wrong I'm not ungrateful but omg I have aches in places I didn't know I had places! Still on the upside I'm used to not getting more than an hours sleep at a time now! :haha: all prep for baby right? Xx



Briss said:


> Hi Chicky, I hope all is well and you are feeling great and getting ready to finally meet your baby, just 2 weeks to go :) how time flies
> 
> afm, still there still TTC naturally, had a bit of success with improving hubby's sperm count from 1 mil to 11 after he stopped with the beer for 3 months. continue with chinese medicine, paying a small fortune to Dr Zhai - baby miracle maker as she is known here hoping she can put my body into balance and trying to get my DH to start taking chinese herbs to improve his sperm count. also been busy trying to lose my LTTTC weight, over the last 3 years I did put on about 7 kg and I need smth to keep my mind off TTC and just have smth positive to focus on, it's just getting too hard to bear


Wow briss that's a brilliant increase! And just from stopping drinking! Wowzer :thumbup: I hope this Chinese dr can really help you guys, have you gone any further down the ivf road? Or is hubby still not keen? Xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Ooh Garfie :happydance: based on my scan I'm now a day behind you :haha: not changing anything yet tho lol xx

Briss that is fantastic. Good luck Hun xx


----------



## garfie

Hellllo anyone still here - or have you all moved on:winkwink:

I'm still waiting :coffee::coffee::coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I'm around :hugs: xx


----------



## chicky160

Me too :hugs: I miss this thread :flower:


----------



## Briss

I am still around ladies., unfortunately I do not have any good news to share for me it's just getting from bad to worse; after a year of vitamins, lifestyle changes, Chinese herbs etc etc my FSH moved up even higher than before so the NHs refused us funding for IVF. We went to a private clinic and after a scan I was told I have cysts on both ovaries and one in particular did not look good so will be doing blood work to check for ovarian cancer &#8230; quite depressing really. we are considering doing natural cycle IVF but we were given about 10-16% success rate


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm still here too


Oh Briss, hope everything turns out ok!! :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Oh briss I hope everything will turn out just fine and it's all a big misunderstanding :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Oh Briss - BIG :hugs: hun - life just ain't fair sometimes :growlmad:

Hope you get some more positive news:happydance:

I miss this thread to - although in the end most of us didn't end up using the CBFM:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

Bris's and garfie I'm so sorry for you :(

Tink, Mrs_B and chicky, congrats :D

AFM - 9 weeks 4 days are a successful FET (our first transfer). Very excited.


----------



## garfie

Exil - Congrats hun - that is really good news, hope you are drinking plenty and getting lots of :sleep:

Any symptoms yet?:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs.B.

Exil, I don't understand. Your at 9 weeks 4 days since your FET or you have that long until? xx


----------



## exilius

Sorry for being unclear! I am now 11 weeks and 4 days pregnant after a successful transfer :D

And yes, by 9 weeks I'd already been hospitalised for hyperemisis. Still have morning sickness and am on tablets for it. Boobs are up 2 sizes already :o

How is everyone else going?


----------



## chicky160

Fantastic news exil! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww Yay Congratulations  sorry you have been so sick! X


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Exilius congratulations Hun! How exciting, are you stating to feel any better? Did you just have the one transferred? I was lucky with my sickness in that as my weight is very low anyway I was given tablets as soon as I started being sick more than once a day so avoided getting dehydrated. Hope things continue well for you xx


----------



## Briss

Exilius congratulations! wonderful news!


----------



## garfie

Briss - Wow what's happening with your chart? - still no O? - hope this is a good sign for you:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Hi garfie, how are you? 

this is indeed a very strange cycle for me. I stopped taking chinese herbs and started taking EPO this cycle and my O seems to be delayed. I think I already ovulated but my temp is rising very slowly. My CBFM missed my LH surge this cycle for the first time since my lap about 1.5 years ago. very strange.

I am seeing my doc next week and we will discuss the results of my MRI, I should find out if we can proceed with IVF next cycle.


----------



## chicky160

Briss maybe late ov for you is a good thing! Didn't you always ov super early before? How did your blood work go? I hope everything is ok with your ovaries :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Chicky, you are right I really hope it's late ovulation, was just a bit disappointed that my CBFM did not pick it up (I wonder if there is a reason for this) and also my temp it still rather low for post O temp levels. 

I will get my bloods and MRI results tomorrow, trying not to think about it until I know more.

I survived a baby shower yesterday, a colleague who started TTC about 2 years after me and got pregnant in 6 months is due in 3 weeks. I am happy for her but I do wonder if it's ever going to be my turn...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Briss said:


> Chicky, you are right I really hope it's late ovulation, was just a bit disappointed that my CBFM did not pick it up (I wonder if there is a reason for this) and also my temp it still rather low for post O temp levels.
> 
> I will get my bloods and MRI results tomorrow, trying not to think about it until I know more.
> 
> I survived a baby shower yesterday, a colleague who started TTC about 2 years after me and got pregnant in 6 months is due in 3 weeks. I am happy for her but I do wonder if it's ever going to be my turn...

My CBFM didn't pic up any Ov on the cycle I got pregnant with my daughter... So if that does turn out to be the case, don't let it bother you ;)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Maybe it's got too used to you ovulating early so missed it? Xx


----------



## Briss

Mrs.B., thank you, that's very encouraging. 

Tink, maybe but I do have a longer cycle from time to time and my CBFM was spot on until now. 

out of 24 cycles I have done with CBFM, it only missed my LH surge 3 times, twice after my lap last year and now. I guess I just have to wait and see what'll happen next cycle.


----------



## Briss

Ladies, finally something positive to share, my left cyst has disappeared!! I am so happy! apparently what they previously said about the cyst having a solid component was probably wrong because clearly the cyst dissolved somehow. the doc said it was probably a shadow. That's what I thought the ovarian pain post O + increased oestrogen levels indicated a simple functional cyst that comes and goes and I was sure it will go away on its own but when they said it would not because it had a solid component I obviously began worrying and then positive CA 125 almost finished me off. the cancer doc said they do not consider CA 125 on its own only in combination with other factors and also if it's cancer it does not go down only up and mine went from 45 to 34. I am so pleased.


----------



## chicky160

Oh briss that is the most fantastic news!!! :happydance: thank god, you must be so so relieved :hugs:


----------



## Briss

Thanks Chicky, My DH did his SA today so if all is well we can now finally go for IVF. I am so tired of waiting and getting bad news. finally we have something positive


----------



## chicky160

Yay! :happydance: soon we will all be moaning about being covered in sick and sleepless nights! :haha: xxx


----------



## garfie

Briss - :happydance: sounds like good news all round:hugs:

:rofl: Chicky - trust you to mention the glamorous side of being a mum:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## exilius

Briss that's great news! Good luck with the IVF. I'm not sure the costs for you, but over here ICSI is just $100 more. I'd recommend it as it protects against issues like we have with lack of zona binding. If you don't have many shots its worth making every one of them count, especially if you're still thinking a natural cycle.

How is everyone else doing? I gave away my cbfm to one of the girls in my due date group who had an early miscarriage and is determined to get a bfp before we all pop. I figured she could get more use out of it than I ever could as temping alone can detect my o, and we could shag every day of the week and would never get pregnant.


----------



## chicky160

Haha Garfie I thought I'd be a glam mummy! Hair and make up always done and nice shopping trips and lunches out! :haha: having a bath now is as glam as I get! :haha: I used to scoff at women who would walk around with hair shoved in a ponytail, no make up, jeans and a hoodie which might I add before Ronnie I wouldn't be seen dead in, i used to think "how hard can it be? its only a baby! surely theres time to at least brush your hair!" Well.....lesson learned there :haha:

Exil that's very kind of you, I sold mine on eBay and it was a very bittersweet moment. There won't be any more from me and I fear having it lying around will make me bitter about that fact, but it went to a lovely lady who had been ttc forever and only just heard of them!


----------



## exilius

We'll probably try for a brother/sister for the one hiding in my belly ATM, but with any luck they're already conceived and sitting in a freezer! Don't want to go through the whole shebang again! I am so glad that stressful time is over, and I'm glad I passed it to someone who it would actually help.

Asides from not dressing up fancy all the time and getting puked on are you having fun/glad to be a mum?


----------



## chicky160

Exil it's the most wonderful, exciting, joyful thing I've ever known. He is beautiful and perfect in every way. But I won't lie it's also the most exhausting, worrying, tear inducing, stressful time of my life too. I personally found the first 6 weeks horrendous. The first 2 being the worst because its all new and you are both trying to get to know each other. It was nothing like I thought it would be but unfortunately Ronnie and I were both traumatised from the whole thing, he was very very unhappy but that I think was because I was too. That whole moment when your baby enters the world, feeling that rush of love etc etc doesnt happen for everyone, and the fact I couldn't feed him also was just so sad. I think it was partly due to the fact I didn't see him for 3 hrs after he was born :shrug: whatever the situation insist you hold him/her! I didn't, but to be fair I was out of it and didn't realise it had been so long it was all a bit of a blur. It makes a huge difference. Thankfully it doesn't last and one night during his 40th feed of the night it just clicked! That's when I got the rush :cloud9: there is nothing like staring into your babys eyes, and they are looking back at you like they can see strait into your soul! 

Exil you will love it and I'm sure it'll be just how you've always dreamed it would be but for some sadly it isn't. Just remember not to beat yourself up about it. 

Oh and watch out for those day 4-10 ish hormones! :haha: they are something else! X

Ooh and another tip! The whole birth plan thing! Tear it up and throw I away :haha:


----------



## Hlh1306

Hi may I join in please.... I'm on my second cycle using cbfm on day 20 and still low! :( I have 33 day cycles and now starting to worry that there's something wrong with me! Anyone in the same boat? Can anyone give me any advice please? I'm pulling my hair out!!!!


----------



## chicky160

Hi Hun welcome :hugs:

Tell us what happened first cycle? Did you get a peak at all? What time of day do you use it? I found that could make a huge difference. Do you temp also? X


----------



## exilius

It can take some women a few months for the machine to detect their peak. Can you see a change in the lines on your sticks over the past couple of weeks?

Another handy tool is temping (taking your temperature every morning) it can't predict when you'll ovulate but it can confirm that it's happened. I think most of us in here use(d) fertility friend which is a free charting website and has lots of useful information on tracking your cycle.

If you haven't noticed any change in the lines it's probably worth talking to your gp about doing some blood tests to see if you ovulate. If you're not regularly ovulating there are some relatively simple treatments that can help.

If you're noticing a change I wouldn't worry too much, and give it another cycle to see what happens.

Did you buy the machine new, or 2nd hand. If 2nd hand did you remember to reset it?


----------



## Hlh1306

Hi guys! Thank you so much for ur replies! To be honest I haven't noticed a great change in the sticks at all! My first month of using it I had from cd8 until the last stick and it went back to low! No peak :( i have made a docs appointment for the 1st but I'm really hoping that I will peak by then so I can cancel it! I bought my monitor new, I read so many good reviews I thought after my mc in April it would take the stress away but it's done the complete opposite! I can't help thinking there's something not right with me! Has it helped u guys conceive?


----------



## chicky160

Like exil said it can take a couple of months Hun to really get to know your cycles, I would definitely temp if you can for the next month or so to see if you have a thermal shift, you can link it into your signature so we can all stalk and help you out with that too. I naturally fell after investigations and it was the one cycle I didn't use it because after years I admitted defeat and have up! :haha: BUT it taught me (along with temping) so much about my cycle. Do tend to vary in length? I would ov anywhere between cd16 & 24!!! Could be you are just missing your window slightly. 

The cbfm will give you a good heads up that re fertile window is on it's way but usually temping will tell you more. 

And depending on where you are they can make you wait a while before they will investigate anything. After initial appointments and depending on age they can make you wait a year before they will even run a basic blood test :cry:


----------



## garfie

Hi - Hlh - just wondering how you are getting on hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

hey girlies i am finaly back and trying once again, missed everyone, so glad to see mostly everyone mummies now, lets jst say i have been away for a while 

excited :)


----------



## garfie

Hi Pixie

Welcome back - you're right most of the ladies are mums some some are even pregnant with a 2nd:happydance:

I'm still here - just - about to go in for another CD21 test on Monday - cycles have gone screwy since last DNC (see sig).

So what's new with you? :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

Awww sorry garfie it will happen soon for you fingers crossed 

Just waiting on thermometer now to start temping, hoping to find a new donor before December as moved since I started my break hopefully will do as signed up to a site called co parent but do donors too and had 8 msg within 3 days but have to pay to read them lol

Will do that this week when payday comes lol


----------



## chicky160

Omg pixie!!!! We wondered where you had gone!!! Great to have you back and know you are ok thou Hun :hugs: 

Can't wait to have another chart to stalk again :happydance:


----------



## Briss

Hi Pixie, great to hear from you! Welcome back! hopefully this time around it will be a very short journey for you. 

garfie, am so sorry about your losses. have you looked into immune issues and NK cells? as far as I know the main reason for mc is either chromosomal/DNA issues with sperm/egg or implantation issues which are most commonly immune issues. There are some meds (i.e. prednisolon) that help switch off your immune response so implantation can take place. 

chicky, how are you? 

afm, had a failed natural IVF cycle (ended in chemical). there was a lot of drama seeing that BFP for the first time only to lose it the next day. this is my first cycle after the IVF, been to gyno before and after O, did some bloods and everything looks great although the temp is little crazy. CBFM still works perfectly for me, 26 cycles using it and counting. Completely lost all hope in TTC naturally with low sperm count, even ICSI is no help to us as a good looking sperm can turn out to be chromosomally abnormal hence the chemical. Am looking into hard core IVF science to help embryologist to pick a healthy sperm for our next ICSI (although am told that this is not possible and just a matter of luck, but how much luck do you need to pick a single healthy specimen among millions?).


----------



## Pixie2982

hopefully wont take long but lost all my equip in fire @ home and i think my old donor thinks oh its been almost a year since i last had help, he prob think i was pregers n didnt tell him lol
he wont reply to my emails

so new donor it is lol but as i am in shared house at the moment gonna try and get one local enuff so they can come to the house

then in feb i am moving from London to Northampton so the plan is i get BFP before that :)


----------



## garfie

Briss - So sorry for your loss - it's devastating even if you only just found out for a few days - all of a sudden everything changes and you begin to dare to hope and plan (been there to many times) - BIG :hugs:

AFM - I have had all the basic tests the NHS will provide - had to travel to get them done at a special recurrent m/c venue - I was in the process of having a HSG and other tests (when I fell pregnant - pregnancy number 4) so they stopped all testing anyway I lost that one and was going to have to wait months before they began testing again:cry: the very next month I was pregnant (pregnancy number 5) and once again they put testing on hold - no point.:happydance:

I even managed to see a heartbeat with this little one and everything was going well - or so I thought:cry:

So this was back in June and since my DNC my cycles have got longer but also my O has got longer so making the LP shorter.:wacko: I feel my hormones are very out of wack - so the dr has suggested some further blood tests - one is CD21 on Monday (not that I expect it to show anything) but you never know and at least she will see I am Ovulating late:dohh: and then the next two tests are CD1 - CD3 to check the quality of eggs FSH/LH.

Then finally at the beginning of December I am going for a full pelvic u/s to check ovaries etc.

I suppose it's a slim chance - but still a possibility - that something happened during the last DNC - I know they dilated me to 10cm (fully dilated) which is quite scary - from my understanding it's usually no where near that wide:wacko:

So for now hubby gets his new baby (a car) and as for me I'm still waiting for my new baby and the years are rolling by:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Garfie, I am not sure if you come across this thread for ladies with re-current mc. I think they all got pregnant and had babies in the end but they had to take certain meds to achieve it. I just thought it might be useful. The latest one Mandy just got pregnant naturally at 42 on 40 mg of prednisilone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ies-perfectly-unscientific-medical-trial.html


----------



## Pixie2982

woo hoo

think i have found another donor :)

starting temping now, but its in Fahrenheit so have to convert it does that make a difference?

and starting peeing on a stick every day today... donor sperm ok as he has donated 9 successful pregnancies so far to date :) 

and he only a 20 min drive from me too.

So Excited!!!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss so so sorry about the first attempt. :hugs: Hope this one works.

Pixie so lovely to hear from you. Good luck with everything xx


----------



## Pixie2982

well girls showing all sign of ovulation started yesterday and planned already to meet donor yesterday, today, tomorrow and monday, was getting all excited because would have actually caught ovulation for once and being sure about it too!!

well as it happens my donor never showed up!!!

so back on the search for next month!


----------



## garfie

Aw pixie - sorry they never turned up - how rude:growlmad:

Hope you have better luck next month:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Hello ladies

Just checking in to see how you all are.

Hopefully those of us waiting will get our Christmas BFPs:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Hi garfie, fingers crossed for all of us! 

afm, am due for egg collection tomorrow. stims did not work for me as predicted cos of high FSH so I will get only 2 eggs if I am lucky. hoping and praying&#8230;


----------



## garfie

Aw good luck Briss - I don't really understand the thing about stimming - hoping you get two BIG FAT eggys:happydance:

AFM - Because of the way my cycle fell I have missed my CD1 - 3 blood test:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

garfie, sorry about missing the bloods this cycle. quite often I am not even sure what is CD1 cos everyone has different theories. what is the next step for you?


----------



## garfie

CD1 is red flow - not spotting or any other colour - red for me:wacko:

I have a full abdo scan on the 3 December as my cycle has become longer and O is further away - think they are just being cautious.

I have also been referred back to the Fertility Specialist as I don't Ovulate - how have I got 2 living children (at school:haha:) and 5 angel babies?:wacko:

I don't think that appointment will come until the New Year:cry: we were meant to be stopping this month - but have had to tell hubby a little white lie (sort of) told them the abdo scan is to check for retained products (the doc did mention that could cause cycles to change) so not really a lie:blush:

I have my journal in my sig if you want to stalk and see (what normal) things I have been up to:haha:

Good luck for tomorrow - let me know how it goes:happydance:

Fingers crossed for you hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## loveandterror

Hello girls,

I'm new here and I'd like to join you :happydance:
I'm on my 2nd cycle (my cycle is usually 28 or 29 days long), 1st with the CBFM...
Today is CD6 for me and it shows low fertility.
For those who've been using the CBFM before, when did you get your first high?
Also..anyone else on CD6 today?



===
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/49c6c8/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart
===


----------



## garfie

Hi Loveandterror - It's so exciting when you first get the CBFM - sadly it didn't work for me as my cycles were to short at the time - now they have gone the other way:wacko:

A lot of the original ladies from this thread have had their BFPs and moved on - some it worked for some it didn't:wacko:

If you have regular cycles of normal length then there is no reason for it not to work for you:happydance:

I also see you are backing it up with temping that's good :flower:

Also the CBFM may take a few months to recognise your cycles - although some women have got pregnant on it the first month:happydance:

So good luck hun - keep us informed how you are getting on we learned not to feed the greedy bugger any more sticks after your first PEAK as it is pre programmed (just a little tip for you) :winkwink:

I am on CD4 so not far behind you:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

loveandterror said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> I'm new here and I'd like to join you :happydance:
> I'm on my 2nd cycle (my cycle is usually 28 or 29 days long), 1st with the CBFM...
> Today is CD6 for me and it shows low fertility.
> For those who've been using the CBFM before, when did you get your first high?
> Also..anyone else on CD6 today?

Welcome Lovelandterror 

When I first starting using cbfm on my first cycle it gave me 12 high days and no peak and that started from CD 7/8, in my second cycle it shortened it a little bit and gave me 7 days of high then 2 peaks so please don't get disheartened if it doesn't get a peak first time using it but wishing luck with it anyway  

no longer using it as I had to take a break from trying and pretty sure I know my cycles well enough by now, and just using opk's and tmi sorry cervical mucus

I am currently on CD23 but my cycles are irregular so we will prob come across to the same tww sometime or another

I agree with garfie though on the not using sticks after first peak I made that mistake until I came here, I think they tell u to do it because they wanna make more money!!


----------



## loveandterror

Thanks for having me, ladies :)
Today, on CD8 I had my first 'high' (I expect my peak on the 3rd or 4th of Dec.), this might be a bit tmi, but I figure even with the CBFM, we'll do the,uhhhhmmm... 'baby dance' every 2 days now (just to make sure, also I heard it's better to do it every 2 days for the quality of the sperm..thoughts on that?) and on the peak day itself.
How do you guys keep it with that? 
Every day sure seems a bit stressful and maybe a bit too much?! 
I'll definitely stop feeding the CBFM after the first peak, thanks for the advice, that's gonna save me a couple £'s for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Briss

my only egg did not fertilise. they told me it was not good quality. I was very suspicious when they did not give me meds for the entire 2 weeks just for a few days. I guess they already knew that the chances of fertilisation were slim but did not tell me. strange after all this talk on how great my blood flow was and that I am to expect good quality eggs. The embryologist mentioned that the meds might have affected egg quality because my egg was of good quality on the previous natural cycle. maybe the one they missed was the only good one this cycle. My husband blames the clinic, 6K down the drain + me having to go through the stims and the result is worse than in a natural cycle. It's the end of the road for this cycle. this is going to be the hardest TWW ever with no hope whatsoever. I am in pieces and cant even think clearly where we go from here. totally devastating...

after 2 failed cycles, DH does not want any more IVF until next summer. he said it's his turn to take the drags (he struggled to see me going through stims) so finally agreed to see a urologist. I just cannot stop crying


----------



## garfie

Aw Briss hun I don't know what to say - I guess nothing I say will make you feel any better - so sending MASSIVE :hugs: your way.

As I said before I don't really understand what you are going through - but seeing that your egg didn't fertilise that can't be good.:nope:

Are they taking your egg his sperm mixing it together and then putting it back in? - sorry for my ignorance:cry:

What are drags? - does he mean tests? or is it something else?:hugs:

BIG :hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Garfie, sorry I meant drugs not drags! I do not even know what I write anymore&#8230; they did ICSI which is taking my egg and injecting it with a single sperm. they say that this cycle the quality of the egg was poor so it did not fertilise but they said I had excellent blood flow to my follicles which meant the quality was supposed to be good. I do not understand it but the embryologist said the stim meds I was taking might have affected the quality of the egg. Then what was the point of getting me through stim cycle in the first place?

I am still in shock, constantly crying and in disbelief. At the moment I do not even know what to think and what to hope for. years of very intensive TTC and 2 failed IVF which cost us about 11K. I think I am going to take a break for a while I never thought I'd say it but I am reaching my limits on how much misfortune I can take before I break and want to give up and end it all. I am sure it will pass and I will carry on fighting but not the next few weeks. I might stay away from B&B for a bit because it's getting hard for me and I am literally exhausted and my TTC efforts are not bringing me any closer to a baby.


----------



## Pixie2982

Loveandterror

You should start checking your CM too as it's the best predictor there is when ttcing, well that's what they say 

Briss
Aww so sorry hopefully you will conceive naturally now that the stress will be decreased a little bit, I have known many people to conceive naturally when they have given up all hope as it does decrease the stress of it all 
Big :hugs:

Garfie 
How are you getting on with testing ?
Hope all is well


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Briss :hugs: xx


----------



## chicky160

Briss I am so sorry Hun, take a break if you feel that's what you need to re charge your batteries. I'm confident your journey isn't over and we will all be here waiting for you as always x

Sending massive :hugs:


----------



## loveandterror

Briss 

I know, we don't know each other, but I'm very sorry to hear that.
Better luck next time. I'm sending lots of baby dust in your direction!!!

Pixie2982

Yeah, I am checking the CM as well, but I'm still new to it. 
I'd say at the moment it's still not the best quality CM..'will probably take a couple more days.

Also, I bought some OV test strips, just in case that my CBFM doesn't pick up the change yet, as it's only my first cycle with it. 
That can't hurt, right? :happydance:


----------



## Pixie2982

I got confused at first with checking CM at first too, I didn't know what was what lol but you will get used to it, 

also i find using midstream OV tests work better for me as wasn't getting positive result from the dip ones

my cycles used to be all over the place though too, like one month would be 50 odd days and the next one could have been like 23/24 days i didn't know from one cycle to the next but when i took a break from it, all the stress went away and my cycles regulated themselves to anything between 28 - 34 days so i roughly know when OVing now thank god, 

Cant wait until next OV as would be the first time trying again with new donor, every time i tried last time i was either wayyy too early or wayyy to late but really didn't understand CM then and have studied a hell of a lot on CM now so hopefully will work in the first few cycles 

cant wait to get that BFP
that i have been waiting for so long like many women on here


----------



## loveandterror

oh pixie, it's good to have you and the other girls to talk about this.
i'm on day CD11 today, cbfm shows high fertility ('has been doing it since CD8)
only a couple days til OV now.
what CD are you on?


----------



## Pixie2982

loveandterror said:


> oh pixie, it's good to have you and the other girls to talk about this.
> i'm on day CD11 today, cbfm shows high fertility ('has been doing it since CD8)
> only a couple days til OV now.
> what CD are you on?

I am on CD 29, 11 DPO atm but my cycles vary between 26 - 33 days so am sure in the future we would have the same CD's lol

but not waiting to test as didn't see donor this month so waiting on AF, and can't wait to count down the days until OV :)

have you been on fertility friend where you can track your temps, CM, lows, highs and peaks, and you could put a link on your signature so everybody can track your progress :)

www.fertilityfriend.com


----------



## loveandterror

Pixie, yes, I am on fertility friend, but I dont know how to add a signature on here, so I'm pasting the link to my chart

My Ovulation Chart

Also, my CBFM showed me peak days on my CD12 and 13.. What do you think of the chart? It does seem possible, I did expect my Ovulation a little bit later though hehe


----------



## garfie

love - How long is your cycle normally? - I would say the temp rise and getting Peak on your machine is all correlating wonderfully:haha:

Remember no more sticks now - if it asks use old ones:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Briss - How are things with you - your chart is looking good:hugs:

Pixie - Did you have a donor this month - or are you waiting for AF - your temps also look nice and high:hugs:

AFM - Just plodding along - I went for my scan on Monday she said left hand ovary and tube she could see but right hand ovary and tube not so clear:cry: but she would send the findings to the Drs in the next week or so - great I guess I will get the results in the new year again:dohh:

So for now just carrying on as normal - whatever that is:haha:

Good luck ladies - Christmas BFPs all round :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

Ladies , thank you very much for your support. I have been lurking but not posting much. Just feel completely destroyed by the entire experience. what's so wrong with DH and I that we cant make it happen not naturally not via IVf in almost 4 years! I do not even know what to hope for. I am sure we will carry on with IVF next year, there is no other way but I find it harder and harder to find a reason to get up in the morning&#8230;

*Garfie*, was it just an ordinary scan or HSG? sometimes ovaries are "hiding" and they cant see one of them on scans. it's nothing to worry about just a shame she could not say how many follicles it had. 

I guess stim meds are affecting my temp and making it higher. strange cos I am not even taking progesterone but I did develop terrible acne while I was on stims. 

*loveandterror*, according to your chart you most likely ovulated on CD13 (your second peak) so it does look like CBFM works very well for you. This is my 27th cycle with CBFM and I can totally recommend it. I had only 3 cycles when it missed my LH surge but overall I fount it far more reliable than OPK. As girls mentioned already I also stop using sticks after I get my first peak, it will automatically give you your second peak followed by high.


----------



## Paloma123

Hi ladies, I need your advice!! 

My period arrived today at 1pm I couldn't set the monitor because it would be out of the time frame for morning urine, so I guess I set it tomorrow morning at 9am, but am I setting Day 1 or Day 2?? Does it really matter!!???


Thanks for any help in advance, new to all of this x


----------



## garfie

Paloma - I would set it as CD2 hun - as by the time tomorrow comes you will be two days in.

Do you temp at all - or have you not got that far into crazyness:haha:

Briss - It was an ordinary scan hun - I think I'm at the time now where I didn't expect any different I guess that's what LTTC can do to you:cry:

I don't understand about Stims hun and what they can do to your temp - but I would have thought a high temp would be more likely to be the progesterone (at least that's my experience) is there maybe a small chance:happydance:

Keeping my fingers crossed as always hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Paloma123

Thanks Garfie!! No this is all new to me and all this temping and chart malarkey confuses me?! I'm kinda hoping that little white box is gonna tell me what to do and when :) hahaha x


----------



## Briss

Paloma - I agree with garfie I'd also set it as CD2. generally you have until CD5 to set it up so no hurry. just kep pressing "m" button until you get the right CD. if you set it tomorrow morning at 9am, your testing window will be between 6 am and noon every day. best of luck!!

Garfie, darling you are such an optimist! I love this! thank you for hoping for me, when I lost all hope. I do not know what it is with stim meds but last time they made my temp go really high even during the next cycle and even before O. I made DH BD quite often before EC so we got his sperm moving, I was hoping for better quality but then we stopped 3 days before EC and unfortunately one egg ovulated early but still it was about 2 days after we BD last time so with his poor sperm quality it's unlikely that anyone lasted that long.


----------



## Paloma123

Cheers girls you're stars. 

Baby dust to you all x


----------



## Pixie2982

love, 

if you click on quick links above its on there - edit signature

chart looking should match peaks by tomorrow :)

garfie, 

no donor this month as he didn't show up, would have been perfect timing too, but have new one now and back to travelling as them travelling to me didn't work lol
but gonna play risky game as only going for 2 nights as Christmas coming cant afford anymore nights so has to be perfect timings,

but still no signs of AF, and its not fair because i am now on CD32 and getting quite worried now because my cycles had regulated until i moved back to London as i lived in the Reading for a while, I must be allergic to London hahaha,

can not wait to move back out of it 

Briss, 

If the next IVF don't work, fingers crossed it will but have you considered using a surrogacy, i know its not the same as carrying but am sure you could love baby just the same :)


----------



## loveandterror

garfie

my cycle is usually 27-29 days. i stopped using sticks after the second peak hehe 

briss

it does seem like the monitor is working for me, the opk's didn't really do it for me, but then again i only used them in the mornings, and probably missed the LH peak readings, cause i didnt test in the evening as well.
overall i'm very satisfied with the monitor so far. 
i'm dpo 4 today and hope that THIS is the cycle :D

pixie

thanks, found it..and if i did everything right, it should show up after i send this post hehe


----------



## Pixie2982

i was starting to think OPK's wasnt working for me either but i was doing some research and you are not meant to use them first thing in the morning 

woo hoo i have never been so happy to get AF lol now the countdown really begins gonna book hotel later then I am all set to go, 

its unbelievable that my cycles are so regular never in my life have i had 5 straight perfectish cycles so now must be the right time to have baby according to my body :)


----------



## loveandterror

pixie

oh, i had no idea, that youre not supposed to test with opk's first thing in the morning, would evening be better then?

also..soo happy for you. i cross my fingers for you!!!


----------



## Pixie2982

The monitor is first thing but opk's should be, I think it's about after 2pm and should also lower ur liquid intake for 2 hours beforehand too


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck this cycle Pixie.

Briss really hope this attempt works.

Welcome ladies xx


----------



## Paloma123

Hi girls, hope you're all well? 

It's CD6 today for the first time using the monitor, so fed it a stick as asked and it's gone to 2 bars (high fertility) - is this normal ?! I've only stopped bleeding (sorry if tmi) - so I guess I best get the other half and get trying yeah!? 

Good luck and baby dust to you all, what a wonderful belated Xmas gift it would be eh?! Xx


----------



## Pixie2982

Paloma123 said:


> Hi girls, hope you're all well?
> 
> It's CD6 today for the first time using the monitor, so fed it a stick as asked and it's gone to 2 bars (high fertility) - is this normal ?! I've only stopped bleeding (sorry if tmi) - so I guess I best get the other half and get trying yeah!?
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you all, what a wonderful belated Xmas gift it would be eh?! Xx

This is normal, I didn't have a low once in my first time using cbfm, they say the first cycle using it is getting to know your cycles, next cycle it won't give you as many highs as the first


----------



## Paloma123

Pixie2982 said:


> Paloma123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, hope you're all well?
> 
> It's CD6 today for the first time using the monitor, so fed it a stick as asked and it's gone to 2 bars (high fertility) - is this normal ?! I've only stopped bleeding (sorry if tmi) - so I guess I best get the other half and get trying yeah!?
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you all, what a wonderful belated Xmas gift it would be eh?! Xx
> 
> This is normal, I didn't have a low once in my first time using cbfm, they say the first cycle using it is getting to know your cycles, next cycle it won't give you as many highs as the firstClick to expand...

Cool, thanks Pixie. I'm hoping it's still gonna tell me my peak when it is actually happening and not just predict some random time x


----------



## loveandterror

i'm dpo 9 today. the temperature seems okay so far, not sure when it's a good time to test for the first time, i'm very impatient and i know that implantation happens between dpo 8-9 in most cases..should i really wait til AF day (next tuesday) or could i test earlier?


----------



## Briss

*loveandterror*, I'd start testing from about 11/12 DPO. I found FRER are the most sensitive. Good luck!


----------



## Pixie2982

lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
to you loveandterror,
lets hope this is the one :)


----------



## loveandterror

Pixie2982 said:


> lots of :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> to you loveandterror,
> lets hope this is the one :)

Thank you sooo much, Pixie!
I'm dpo11 today, did a first test (I'm just too impatient) that was negative, but I think it might be a bit too early, plus my chart looks sort of good in my opinion...hmmm :wacko:
I hope I'm still in the race...


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Lynny77

May I join? Going into third month using the CBFM. Hoping this is the month! Or the next lol. Fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## chicky160

Hi everyone :flower:

Thought I'd stick my head in and say hi quickly while I have both my arms all to myself for 30 seconds :haha: hope we are all doing well. :hugs: 

Welcome to all the new ladies, it's great to see this thread up and running again, for the longest time this was my favourite place to be :hugs:




loveandterror said:


> i'm dpo 9 today. the temperature seems okay so far, not sure when it's a good time to test for the first time, i'm very impatient and i know that implantation happens between dpo 8-9 in most cases..should i really wait til AF day (next tuesday) or could i test earlier?


I used to start at 4dpo :rofl::rofl::rofl: a few of us were poas addicts! 

You know who you are :haha: 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

loveandterror,

you chart is looking lovely atm have u tested again yet today?
getting excited for you :)

welcome linda,

what cd are you on?

chicky, 

yes i missed everyone when i wasn't on here so glad i am back :)
and was soo nice to see a few babies now too, as does give hope :)

afm just about to start OPKing today, CD9, hotel booked train tickets almost booked, december is going soo quickly, now just need donor to do the business lol


----------



## tinkerbellsie

:dust:Pixie xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Realised that's funny the other way round...Pixie:dust: xxx :haha: xx


----------



## Lynny77

Hey guys! Thanks so much for the warm welcome! Yesterday was cd9 and the monitor asked for a stick then gave me a low. Today was a high! That was a pleasant surprise since last month I didn't get a high until a good 4 days of low. But last month I felt stress on myself so maybe that contributed? Who knows! Anyways, already bd lol. It's a snow day here so I don't have to go to work until this afternoon:)


----------



## Pixie2982

aww your soo lucky to have snow, soo jealous as london dont get that much these days lol


----------



## Paloma123

Well it's CD 15 for me and monitor has shown nothing but highs since day 6 so I'm bored of waiting for this bloody high! Kinda resigned myself to he fact it may not happen :/ hmmmm...

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## Lynny77

Paloma last month I didn't get my peak until day 20. I was begining to lose hope. 
This morning I didn't POAS because I forgot! I realized when I was finished. I waited half an hour then dribbled out a little in a cup and held the stick in there. This is my third month with the monitor I just can't believe I completely forgot! At least it's still early and not near peak time!


----------



## Pixie2982

Loveandterror,
So sorry to AF got ya maybe this cycle for you

Paloma, is it your first time using cbfm, I forgot lol
If so all highs on first month is normal on the first time using it, so don't worry yourself :)

Afm, well girls I have just got to my hotel room , checked mucus first time today and got omg egg white!!!!!!!! Can't believe it , actually got perfect timings for once in this whole time of trying maybe this is my body telling me it's the right time of my life to get pregnant as cycles still regular and never have been in my whole life that I have for the last 5 months, 

Just waiting to meet new donor for first time and so so nervous as haven't met a donor by myself before as GF always been with me the first time normally but had to stay home due to work commitments 
Fxed xx


----------



## Lynny77

Good luck Pixie! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed for you Pixie - sounds like everything is perfect for a New Year baby :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Paloma123

Lynny - how long is your cycle if you ovulated on day 20!?

pixie, yes it's my first month, day 17 now and still no peak!! It's getting exhausting having sex all the time, will be looking forward to having 2 weeks off lol. X


----------



## Briss

Pixie, fingers crossed this is your month!

Garfie, your chart looks very promising. have you tested?


----------



## garfie

Briss - I have hun and it was a neg on an ic cheapy this morning - tbh I really don't know what is happening with this month - I have never ever had a chart like it.

Thinking about getting a frer and testing tomorrow if she stays away - as they do say 18 days of high (not that I would say they are high:haha:) temps could indicate pregnancy:happydance:

How are you doing hun? :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

*garfie*, definitely use FRER, they can detect even very low levels of beta. 

btw, has anyone mentioned genetic testing for your DH considering the number of mc? I am asking cos our urologist suggested that DH does the genetic testing. I am so scared! I nearly lost it when he said that even with his low count I should have been pregnant by now so he suspects there might be an underlying reason. If the test comes back abnormal that means that most of embryos wont be viable (which may explain my chemical) so we may have to do genetic testing on the embryos themselves to avoid any mc. This is just getting so much worse than when we originally started TTC and everything I have done and tried so far just seems silly and irrelevant. If the test comes back normal then he is just going to throw every kind of treatment at poor DH in the hope that something works. It will take over a months to get the results back so more waiting around for us. Does not feel Christmassy at all


----------



## Pixie2982

What do ya think girls 

OPK's Is it still negative?

Checked cm no longer ewcm 

Quite confusing lol

Right is 19th
Left is 20th
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pixie2982

Now just need temps to rise to confirm ov


----------



## Briss

Pixie, hard to say these OPK can be so confusing. I think the Left one (20th) is getting there but maybe still not quite. see if it gets darker tomorrow.


----------



## Pixie2982

Ye that's what I thought briss, 
Hopefully this will be The month for me,


----------



## Pixie2982

Well that's it girls all I can do this month on my way back to London for my first 2ww since my break  
Remember how much I really hate this bit lol but am hopeful this time because I couldn't have timed it any better with donor, roll on testing time


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hope it works Pixie. They weren't positive but hopefully you got in there and little men are waiting rather than having missed it xx


----------



## Pixie2982

well, done 2 OPK one midstream and one dip hours apart and both have come up completely negative, no faint line or nothing so i am taking it that 20th was the most positive i am going to get, as got same response on midstream test on 20th too will put pics up of them too at some point and i definitely had EWCM on 19th, 

but i keep forgetting what that means lol, whether it means i am going to ovulate next day or i am going to ovulate within a few hours, just don't know 
i dont know if tender to touch is a sign of ovualtion but i have it atm


----------



## tinkerbellsie

I think it's different for everyone with EWCM Hun. It's annoying. Either way as long as you done the deed before you ovulated there's always a chance :hugs: :dust: xx


----------



## chicky160

Good luck pixie! That was as good a pos opk as I ever got :happydance: will be stalking those temps tomorrow x


----------



## Pixie2982

Thank god u girls are here lol
Just think I was thinking about changing my dates to travel by delaying it a few days as have been oving around day 18/19 
I wonder what made me keep them as they were and so glad I did otherwise I would have missed OV altogether so hoping that this the time that's Mother Nature wanted it to happen as it all came together for once, or maybe my time in reading made me relax, realise I can achieve what I want in life I.e move out of London as wasn't sure if I could do it, but when your forced into it you begin to realise how easy it is to do and if it's meant to be then it's meant to be lol


----------



## Lynny77

Paloma- my cycles range from 29-34 days. When it's a day 20 o it's a 34 day cycle for me. The best thing about the monitor and opk's is I know exactly to the day every month when af is going to come. Though today is day 14 and I can feel my body gearing up to O. The lines on my test stick for the monitor are getting darker and I finally know what people say when they mention a glob of ewcm comes out because I experienced that this morning lol. My first thought was- oh! that's what the girls mean on the forum!
Pixie- fingers crossed for you! Hoping it's your month as well!


----------



## Pixie2982

woo hoo high temp again today, getting excited already lol and wanna test now,

my plan is to test on NYE as that would be 11 DPO, 
am not drinking at all over Christmas, but i wanna have a few on new years eve, 
what you girls think as am not sure because if it come out negative i might have a few but then if i get positive after that, don't know how i will feel about that :(

but i know a few girls that have been drinking at the start of pregnancy (obviously not knowing) and their babies turned out alright :)


----------



## tinkerbellsie

They don't reckon it hurts too much if you drink before you know you're pregnant (ie that early) drink until it's pink I say :winkwink: just maybe not as much as you would normally? Xxx


----------



## chicky160

Pixie2982 said:


> woo hoo high temp again today, getting excited already lol and wanna test now,
> 
> my plan is to test on NYE as that would be 11 DPO,
> am not drinking at all over Christmas, but i wanna have a few on new years eve,
> what you girls think as am not sure because if it come out negative i might have a few but then if i get positive after that, don't know how i will feel about that :(
> 
> but i know a few girls that have been drinking at the start of pregnancy (obviously not knowing) and their babies turned out alright :)


You can wait that long!? :haha: you have willpower :thumbup: 

I personally never did in the tww but I'm not a big drinker anyway, I'd rather have a cuppa! :coffee: I'd test earlier just in case :hugs: I'm sure a couple won't hurt but I know I'd have driven myself nuts with guilt over the what ifs :haha:


----------



## Pixie2982

Arrrrrggggghhhhh I wanna poas now!!!!!! Only 3 dpo lool gf won't let me haha


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Haha would be a waste of a test :haha: xx


----------



## chicky160

Happy Christmas to all :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Pixie - Wow good temp drop - implantation dip maybe:happydance: fingers crossed for you hun.

Hope you all had a good Christmas ladies 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

Really, I thought it was a bad thing lol

Thought temps were meant to stay high, oh hope your right garfie.

Merry Xmas to all x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Fingers crossed Pixie xx


----------



## Pixie2982

I don't know if I am imagining things but I had this pain today,
It was like AF pain but lasted less the 30 seconds 
Could this also be a sign of implantation? 
I think I might be symptom watching too much but hope am not


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haven't posted in here in ages! Lots of lovely new faces I see :hi: it's good to see the thread still in use :)

Pixie that sounds like a great sign :) just out of curiosity, have you ever had ovulation confirmed with fertility testing? x


----------



## Pixie2982

With doc, you mean? 

Doc won't even do tests like that even if I asked as was only trying for 6 months, then took break for a year and this is first month of trying again,

But the thing is it's the first ever time I have actually caught ovulation, before the break my cycles were actually all over the place, they regulated right now so won't take long hopefully,


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oops sorry, yeah I meant tests done by a doctor! Only reason I ask is because your temp shift isn't overly high. This doesn't necessarily mean anything, so please don't worry(!), but when my shifts were quite low I wasn't ovulating, and had it confirmed with the cd21 progesterone blood tests. 

Of course not everyone's temps rise majorly anyway and everyone's different but thought I'd share my experience :hugs: if you're firmly back on the ttc wagon i would just push for the testing, just incase, and don't mention the break :thumbup:


----------



## Pixie2982

Temps are normally higher but maybe low due to a cold I have had for the last 3/4 days


----------



## garfie

Pixie - Temps up again I see:winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

Thanks Garfie fingers crossed 

Lolly did forget to mention that I do live in a very cold semi detached house lol turn hearing down when going to bed and it's freezing when u wake up lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Temp of house shouldn't make much difference if you're temping orally/vaginally :thumbup: but that's good they are usually higher! Fx'd for you this cycle hun :dust:


----------



## Pixie2982

Well girls,

Am finding it harder and harder not to test now that have hit 8 dpo, but gf still won't let me test yet, but I am testing on Monday which would make it 10 dpo as I have shown her pics of tests and convinced her to let me test then lol

Been having AF like cramps today, comes and goes, lasts bout an hour
Is this a good or bad thing?
Also my cervix is low, hard and closed, I don't normally check this but I could feel it when checking for CM
I have been looking online and normally means it's gearing up for AF 
AF not due for another 6/7 days and never get AF cramps until a day before


----------



## Lynny77

Hey guys, so today is day 21 and still getting a high on the monitor. I thought for sure I'd go early this month boo! Anyways, I did an opk today as well and got a definite positive. Do you guys think I'll get my peak on the monitor tomorrow? I wonder when I'm going to actually ovulate? Anywhere from now and 48 hours from now?


----------



## Pixie2982

ooo 10dpo ov tomorrow, gonna test,cant wait lol, 
I know its a bit early to test still but cant help getting excited even though it would prob be bfn as my sis didnt get positive until 3 months gone haha and was still having periods until then too, gonna use frer and hope for the best :)


----------



## Pixie2982

lynny 

is it your first month using CBFM?
if so many people in the first month dont get a peak so you shouldn't be worried :)


----------



## chicky160

Pixie2982 said:


> Well girls,
> 
> Am finding it harder and harder not to test now that have hit 8 dpo, but gf still won't let me test yet, but I am testing on Monday which would make it 10 dpo as I have shown her pics of tests and convinced her to let me test then lol
> 
> Been having AF like cramps today, comes and goes, lasts bout an hour
> Is this a good or bad thing?
> Also my cervix is low, hard and closed, I don't normally check this but I could feel it when checking for CM
> I have been looking online and normally means it's gearing up for AF
> AF not due for another 6/7 days and never get AF cramps until a day before

I wouldn't read too much into cp Hun. It's still very early and stop checking! :haha: just in cases :winkwink: can't wait for you to test :hugs:



Lynny77 said:


> Hey guys, so today is day 21 and still getting a high on the monitor. I thought for sure I'd go early this month boo! Anyways, I did an opk today as well and got a definite positive. Do you guys think I'll get my peak on the monitor tomorrow? I wonder when I'm going to actually ovulate? Anywhere from now and 48 hours from now?

Usually 36 hrs ish after first pos opk or lots of us cbfm ers would ov on peak day 2. Like pixie said as it's first month it's poss it won't pick it up this time. Just keep bd'ing just in case :thumbup:

Lolly good to see you popping in! :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Pixie :hugs: don't lose hope tho as I was 13dpo when finally git my bfp xx


----------



## Pixie2982

well girls tested today with frer come back pure BFN (no faint line) but i think i know why, i left pee in a cup for an hour and half as had to go buy fireworks for tomorrow night as party at home and had no tests, b/c its wayyy too early as FF is telling me to test on the 5th Jan lol but thought it was worth the shot,

but all the signs are there, (maybe imaginary)

and just checked my cervix position(by accident lol), was checking mucus, which is very creamy btw, which never happens before AF, always dry normally, ny cerivix is high and soft, can barely feel it now,

gonna test in the morning again as pack had 2 tests, i do have digital CB but want to save to confirm :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Pixie, I always found any urine other than FMU better for testing


----------



## chicky160

Pixie I agree. I got a bfn in the am and a bfp in the evening! I found for some reason it to be much stronger later in the day. Your chart looks fab too! Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Pixie Hun xxx


----------



## Pixie2982

Well bfn again this morning but temps still high, not gonna test tomorrow, waiting on cheapie tests from internet and will test in the evening instead


----------



## Pixie2982

Happy new year ladies, let's hope a good one  with lots of sticky beans


----------



## chicky160

Happy new yr pixie. Your chart looks fab! :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Chicky... Couldn't stay away :haha: I've been opening my stash drawer and peering in at the cbfm :lol: is it crazy to use it just to track cycles!? Oh who am I trying to kid :rofl:

Pixie your chart looks fab :yipee: good luck for testing tomorrow!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Happy new Year!

Good luck Pixie

Ohh and Lolly! x


----------



## Pixie2982

Well have been spotting today :( 
Only 12 dpo so am guessing full witch is going to show tomorrow
Hope not though as temps still high and got sore boobs still


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Hope it's not the :witch: xx


----------



## chicky160

ttc_lolly said:


> Thanks Chicky... Couldn't stay away :haha: I've been opening my stash drawer and peering in at the cbfm :lol: is it crazy to use it just to track cycles!? Oh who am I trying to kid :rofl:
> 
> Pixie your chart looks fab :yipee: good luck for testing tomorrow!

:rofl: pmsl well for scientific purposes it couldn't hurt could it :haha: 



Pixie2982 said:


> Well have been spotting today :(
> Only 12 dpo so am guessing full witch is going to show tomorrow
> Hope not though as temps still high and got sore boobs still

Hope she stays away pixie! Your chart still looks great :hugs:


----------



## Pixie2982

Well just been reading online b/c my lp is between 14/15 days normally and doesn't come any earlier and it says that it be implantation spotting which means could be burrowing in even more 

FF says on preg monitor bit that I got 60 points according to my signs, 

So not giving up yet, will test tomorrow when my cheapies arrive at lunchtime with post 

Also it's pinkish not bright red like normal or also it could be where I check mucus this morning


----------



## Lynny77

Hey ladies thanks for your responses! I still didn't get a peak on the monitor the following day after I actually had ewcm and a pos opk and it was day 22 so I gave up this round and will save my sticks for next month.
Pixie my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## chicky160

Oh Lynny sorry it didn't peak for you, it's not unusual unfortunately first month. I'd keep feeding it an old low stick if you still have one as it may do the same next month too if it hasn't had a chance to get to know how long your cycle is or are you thinking of re setting? How long are your cycles usually? Sorry if you've answered this already but do you temp to confirm o? :hugs:


----------



## Pixie2982

Still no AF but tests didn't come today so no testing for me :-( 
I just wanna know either way now 
Got watery cm which I never have before AF always dry, boobs still very sore, cramps have died down a bit now


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed for you Pixie - your temps are still up there:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

Can't wait to test again, hope tests come tomorrow would be 14 dpo by then,
So tomorrow's it's either going to be major excitement or pure despair lol, specially if I wake up to AF :-(


----------



## loveandterror

Good luck pixie, it's still up there :)

My chart is pretty much unreadable this month, I've had a nasty cold (so that woke me up a bunch of times at night) and I took my temperature sometimes at 6, other days at 8:30, which makes a huge difference for me. Anyways, I think we've covered all the important days (CD7,10,11,13,14,15,16) this month and my ovulation was probably between CD13-15 (CBFM showed the peaks on CD13 and 14).
If anyone on here is an expert on reading charts, maybe you can take a look at mine?!


----------



## chicky160

loveandterror said:


> Good luck pixie, it's still up there :)
> 
> My chart is pretty much unreadable this month, I've had a nasty cold (so that woke me up a bunch of times at night) and I took my temperature sometimes at 6, other days at 8:30, which makes a huge difference for me. Anyways, I think we've covered all the important days (CD7,10,11,13,14,15,16) this month and my ovulation was probably between CD13-15 (CBFM showed the peaks on CD13 and 14).
> If anyone on here is an expert on reading charts, maybe you can take a look at mine?!

Hi Hun I'm by no means an expert but what about using a temp converter? Assuming you can remember the days you woke up earlier/later etc. I always used them and found them pretty accurate! Looks a lot more uniform these last couple of days thou and sounds as thou you have your bases pretty well covered :thumbup:

Hope all is ok pixie xxx


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Pixie xx


----------



## Pixie2982

tested with FMU came back BFN, still no AF, gonna test later tonight to see if it changes b/c i am 14 dpo.

why do our bodies mess around with us like this, its sooo frustrating.


----------



## garfie

Because Mother Nature is a BITCH:haha:

Why the open circles?

No AF still in the running :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

the first one is i had a bad night up coughing went sleep bout 4/5ish and was woken up at 7 with another bad coughing fit so took temp 2 hours early, 
not sure about the second one, i cant figure it out myself lol

not bloated like normally with AF due, but am having like very light cramping whereas it would be major cramps from 2 days to AF


----------



## garfie

:haha: so did the spotting stop completely:happydance:

Still got my fingers crossed for you 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

spotting only lasted an hour or so :happydance:

took another test tonight still BFN, i bet :witch: is gonna show tomorrow.


----------



## Pixie2982

well i think :witch: is here started late last night but nothing this morning and nothing this afternoon,

temps dropped, boobs no longer sore 
oh and also BFN this morning too, dont know why I bothered testing lol


----------



## tinkerbellsie

So sorry Pixie :hugs:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Sorry pixie :hugs: onwards and upwards for this new cycle x


----------



## garfie

Oh pixie - what a weird cycle for you :wacko:

Let's see what your temps do tomorrow - still got
My fingers crossed for you

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

Well I think I will give up lol
No sign of AF was just overnight spotting!

Will wait until the morning if no AF will phone GP for appointment for bloods b/c my sis didn't get a pos on home test only bloods, In fact she didn't even know she was pregnant until 3 months, she was still having periods and everything it's only coz her belly was getting bigger that she went docs


----------



## tinkerbellsie

My docs were mean and wouldn't do bloods until missed two periods.. Which never happened. But good luck xx


----------



## Pixie2982

lets try this again lol,

hotel now booked, can easily be modified if needed
train tickets will be bought nearer the time in case i need to change day slightly
bring on ovulation :)
donor emailed and updated
ovulation sticks ordered


----------



## garfie

Pixie - damn her so sorry Hun - but on the positive note your body behaved - bfp here you come :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie said:


> Pixie - damn her so sorry Hun - but on the positive note your body behaved - bfp here you come :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Yep I think my body is playing perfect with a 15 day LP :happydance:
Was having so much trouble before with such irregular cycles didn't know from one month to the next, I wouldn't have been able to book hotel before, only at a days notice, let's just hope it stays that way, now I can plan ahead woo hoo 

It's just about finding money for this month as spent so much on Xmas lol

Am not gonna let it get me down either as it was only the first month of trying again :)

I just don't understand why my boobs hurt my whole LP, never happens but they do say in your 30s cycles change a hell of a lot, let's hope my changes are for the better, 

If it don't work this month I will defo do what lolly said and go doctors and don't mention the break to check fertility!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

:dust: for this cycle. Hope it's new year, new baby xx


----------



## Lynny77

Hugs to you Pixie and hoping this next one will be your month! I'm sitting at 8dpo with no symptoms except occasional heartburn and creamy cm but that could be any month so who knows. No cramping which is a bit odd but I'm sure it'll come. Still not holding out a lot of hope since I didn't get a peak this month. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Pixie2982

Lynny, 
I wouldn't worry about no peak, its your first month using CBFM my first month i didnt get a peak i got about 16/17 highs rest lows :)
dont ya just hate the TWW lol

garfie,

did you do any BDing this month b/c your post temps are looking good :)


----------



## garfie

Hi Pixie

We were arguing over the holidays - so didn't manage before O (if FF has my date correct) as I have a few missing temps due to late nights, upset and glass of wine:cry:

Anyway the day after O - make up sex - we had lots of loving:winkwink:

Just hope she was delayed at the starting block this month.

Stalk my journal in the sig if you wish and read all about it:blush:

How are you excited for this month - are you drinking grapefruit juice that can help with the CM (makes it more noticeable):happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pinkribbon

Can I join in here please? I made a thread about the monitor and no one replied and wanted to be my buddy :( 

OH and I have just ordered ours in time for when AF starts, it's being posted today so hopefully it's with us soon!


----------



## garfie

Welcome Pinkribbon - :hugs:

There's still a few of us knocking about:winkwink:

Tell us a bit about yourself (if you want to)

:hugs:

X


----------



## pinkribbon

garfie said:


> Welcome Pinkribbon - :hugs:
> 
> There's still a few of us knocking about:winkwink:
> 
> Tell us a bit about yourself (if you want to)
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Well briefly... I have 2 sons ages 3 and 1 from a previous partner and am TTC with 3rd and partner's first. 

We had a loss last month in the early weeks and it looks like it's messed my cycle up a bit because i was due AF yesterday and it didn't show, I'm definitely not pregnant as I've tested multiple times.

I have a better sex life with current OH than I ever did with ex, he is 100% on board with TTC which is why we're wondering why I'm not pregnant. My other two weren't really a struggle, for example I only had sex once the cycle DS2 was conceived. :shrug: 

Just thinking maybe we are miscalculating my O or something... Had enough of scrutinising internet OPKs so just decided to go with the monitor.

So yep that's a bit about me are you all a still awake? :haha:


----------



## chicky160

Welcome pinkribbon:hugs: nice to have another cbfm user to stalk! :happydance:

Garfie temps are still up i see! Come on eggy :happydance:

Pixie wishing you luck this cycle :hugs:

Tink any news yet? :hugs:

Briss if you are lurking thinking of you Hun :hugs:

Right I'm off to deal with my oh so pleasant son who has clearly been possessed by satan AGAIN!!! :haha: bloody teeth x


----------



## pinkribbon

The postman has literally just dropped it off! Now I have to wait for the sticks to arrive! Never been so eager for AF to arrive just want to move onto the next cycle now.


----------



## Pixie2982

welcome pinkribbon
When you start using CBFM don't be worried if you don't get a peak first time round as it is not common to get peak :) 
and as garfie said there is still a few around on this thread to be buddies with :)
oh and are you temping on fertility friend, we could stalk your chart :)

garfie, 
i tried with the grapefruit juice but can no longer make myself swallow it lol i dont like it :( but i do drink alot of of other juices, OJ, apple and pinapple juice :)
Temps still up got my fingers crossed for you :) hoping you OV'd late!

afm just going through the motions at the moment lol trying not to get excited or down or either way lol am so so tired atm didnt wanna get up today and having such a weird period no clots sorry tmi I know. and not as heavy as i normally am lol 
I found the money for this month too woo hoo!!! :happydance:


----------



## chicky160

Pixie I started drinking gfj on Garfie's recommendation as af finished, tasted disgusting at first but I grew to like it and that cycle got my bfp! :winkwink:


----------



## pinkribbon

What's this about grapefruit juice? 

No I'm not temping, but I do have a FF chart where I mark days of BD and other symptoms! I'm still waiting for AF (wish it would hurry now, can you believe I'm saying that) but when I start a new cycle I'll link it. Just can't wait to get going now.


----------



## chicky160

Basically Garfie MADE me drink a glass a day. :haha:It thins out your cm and makes the uterus less acidic and more favourable for the sperm to travel easier and implant. That's right isn't it Garfie? Anyway after 10 years the first cycle BAM! :happydance: up the duff :happydance:

Of course it could be coincidence but I think it really helped. My cm before sorry if tmi was very thick and it definitely thinned out :hugs:


----------



## chicky160

Ooh and I just remembered my af lasted ages that cycle! And was dark brown. Apparently it gives the tubes a good clear out :thumbup:


----------



## Pixie2982

I think my AF is long enough at 7 days long without a doubt lol


----------



## Lynny77

Welcome Pinkribbon! It's so frustrating isn't it. The first time I got pregnant (we lost) but we were actively not trying lol. Now that I want it so desperately it's not happening. It's my third month on the monitor and I do love it. Just wish I'd be a success story! The first month I got a peak at 17 days then day 20 and this month I didn't get a peak:( I did get a pos okp and my sticks looked really cloudy so who knows. Dpo 9 today.
I'm so trying that grapefruit juice next month! Hello to everyone!


----------



## Pixie2982

Lynny, 
Ohh I thought you were on your first month, oh it must have been a dodgy batch of sticks, never known that happen though 
When are you planning to test? 
Lots and lots of :dust: to you :)


----------



## Lynny77

Hi Pixie! I read on another thread that if you pee too long on the stick it may not work and that's what I was doing! I thought maybe i'd oversaturate the sticks and get a clearer result but the opposite happened so I feel a bit better now. 10dpo and bbs on fire today and some dull cramps that really feel like AF coming. So hard not to hope and wish at this stage. Plus I had both those symptoms last month and af came. Toilet paper game will start in two days since I always start spotting on day 12. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## chicky160

Lynny definitely dip! :thumbup:


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie chart still looking good FXed
Lots and lots of :dust:

Lynny when are you going to test, lots of :dust: 
:) can feel myself getting all excited for you both :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Garfie and Lynnie :dust:


----------



## pinkribbon

Both my monitor and test sticks have arrived but I am STILL waiting on AF to arrive. I'm normally a 28 day cycle girl and I'm now on CD32 following my loss. Getting irritated over it!


----------



## garfie

Thanks ladies :blush:

I'm impressed with my chart too - now if only it would turn green:haha:

Chicky - I couldn't have said it all better myself my what a good student you were:winkwink:

Lynny - Any news yet hun - where is your chart so we can stalk:shrug:

Pink - Is this your first cycle after your loss hun - if so sorry to say our bodies do weird things after a loss:cry: you may be waiting a while longer - did you test out with a HPT? :hugs:

Pixie - How are you feeling - excited for this cyle:happydance:

AFM - Tested today Negative :growlmad: so I will test again tomorrow (unless she comes:wacko:)

:hugs:

X


----------



## Taylorboo

Hi everyone wondering if I can join in. I used cbfm for my first DD who is now 18 months I used it for 4 cycles feel pregnant twice 1st ended in mc at 6 weeks but the 2nd time we went on to have DD. I am in my 1st month ttc #2 and am currently CD14 and medium on my monitor (have been for 3 days) no high as of yet. I am 27 and my OH is 41. x


----------



## pinkribbon

It is my first cycle yeah. I'm just impatient now want to get started with this monitor. I've tested a few times and all BFN! I'm confused!


----------



## tinkerbellsie

Good luck Garfie.

Welcome Taylor :hugs: hope cycle settles Pink x


----------



## Pixie2982

Welcome taylorboo,
Are you charting via fertility friend, would love to stalk another chart

Garfie, 
Your chart is looking really good, have you tested again yet? Or have you got the willpower to hold off?

Afm, right girls, no excitement gonna happen this month as donor has let me down so just cancelled hotel, lucky I didn't book train tickets as wouldn't have been able to cancel them, 
his mum has had a fall and waiting for an op on her hip, so all his spare time will be taken up by that, not sure if I can believe him but he seemed alright so maybe I will give home the benefit of the doubt this time but if he lets me down next month then will be time to find a new donor so bring on next month


----------



## pinkribbon

AF came today! Never thought I would be so happy to say that!! Time to get started :happydance:


----------



## garfie

:happydance: Pink that's great news - time to get your little friend out of its box:winkwink:

Pixie - Aw hun that's a shame - but talking from experience if a man's not focused on the job in hand - it could have been a waste of time anyway:winkwink: so pleased you never booked your train ticket:hugs:

Taylor - Welcome Hun:hugs:

AFM - Pixie you are talking to a POAS addict :haha: of course I have tested - Negative again:cry: so just waiting for her now:cry: which is a shame as I was feeling fairly confident this month:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Briss

*Pixie*, I am sorry things did not work out this cycle, I hope your donor will do his bit next cycle. Can you find a different donor this cycle?

can I ask you how you go about finding and choosing a donor? Do you meet them on line? Do you ask the donor to sign any documents to relinquish all parental rights? Do you pay for STD tests? Any particular STDs that are on your list? Also, apparently it's illegal to pay for sperm but I wonder why would any donor do that for free?

sorry for all the questions I hope I am not being intrusive. things with DH are not going that well and I am getting really concerned that there may be no children in my future if I stay with DH so I am seriously looking into single mother/donor sperm route and would be grateful for any information.

I talked to sperm banks but they will only give you a frozen sample if you are registered with a clinic for a IUI/IVF procedure which is additional cost. besides I do not really want to do any more IVF, I am quite sure that with good sperm I can get pregnant naturally. Also fresh samples are better than frozen anyway.


----------



## Pixie2982

garfie said:


> AFM - Pixie you are talking to a POAS addict :haha: of course I have tested - Negative again:cry: so just waiting for her now:cry: which is a shame as I was feeling fairly confident this month:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

your not out until she shows her ugly face, and I POAS today as well lol even though AF showed i still dont feel right as AF over now and bloating, getting twinges, sniffles are back and boobs feel heavy but obviously came back BFN, but as i said before my sis had AF for 3 months before she found out she was pregnant and if u have seen us, we are exactly the same, get mistaken for twins even though we are 7 years apart or the signs could be imaginary, but since AF i haven't really been symptom watching 



Briss said:


> *Pixie*, I am sorry things did not work out this cycle, I hope your donor will do his bit next cycle. Can you find a different donor this cycle?
> 
> can I ask you how you go about finding and choosing a donor? Do you meet them on line? Do you ask the donor to sign any documents to relinquish all parental rights? Do you pay for STD tests? Any particular STDs that are on your list? Also, apparently it's illegal to pay for sperm but I wonder why would any donor do that for free?
> 
> sorry for all the questions I hope I am not being intrusive. things with DH are not going that well and I am getting really concerned that there may be no children in my future if I stay with DH so I am seriously looking into single mother/donor sperm route and would be grateful for any information.
> 
> I talked to sperm banks but they will only give you a frozen sample if you are registered with a clinic for a IUI/IVF procedure which is additional cost. besides I do not really want to do any more IVF, I am quite sure that with good sperm I can get pregnant naturally. Also fresh samples are better than frozen anyway.

Briss, not being intrusive at all, am happy to answer any questions on the subject, I would go so faar to say I have done enough research to answer them correctly too lol, I will answer one by one so i dont get confused :haha:

I will start by saying that the clinics take the bloody piss, the first lot for would have cost £2000, then £600 thereafter! and plus they would want us to have conselling and all sorts of tests pre insertion, which all would have to be paid for! 


can I ask you how you go about finding and choosing a donor? 

I use a site called https://www.coparents.co.uk/ have to pay to see messages but its ok if you find a donor in a month

Do you meet them on line? 

as above 

Do you ask the donor to sign any documents to relinquish all parental rights?

No, because I make sure they don't want contact post birth by asking lots of questions pre meet up, lots of emails, and b/c I travel to them they don't know where i live or my full name and vice versa, but when pregnancy is confirmed I will take their details for when the child hits 18 I will give child details as being brought up in a lesbian relationship there will be questions asked and me or my GF will not lie when they are :happydance:

Do you pay for STD tests? 

most men on website that are serious about donating usually would have these done already and have certificates, don't get me wrong, you do get men on there just looking for a shag but that's like most sites you look on, but I will only look for the ones that are willing to do AI.

Any particular STDs that are on your list? 

all of them lol

Also, apparently it's illegal to pay for sperm but I wonder why would any donor do that for free?

again there is some men on there that will want to charge, I just by pass by them, My first donor was donating b/c his wife had to use egg donations, so he was just passing on the good deed that they had received, wanting to help others who couldnt have naturally, he was in Leicester,
My new donor is near ipswich, and he doing it for free too, he just wants to help people have babies :happydance:

anymore questions, please feel free to ask :)

I have got a back up donor that lives near me but it means he would be coming to my house to do donations but I really don't want that so i think i will skip this month, I really didnt have the money anyway after xmas lol


----------



## Pixie2982

oh quick question,

Not sure if I should waste OV sticks this month or should I just do them to check I ovulate this month or not bother?


----------



## Briss

Pixie, thank you so much for sharing your knowledge. I have tonnes of questions actually cos this is completely new grounds for me.

just to answer your question, i'd still totally do OPK cos I find it important to record my cycles and observe what's normal for me and when things go slightly astray. 

I so agree about the clinics abusing donor sperm situation and cashing in on this. it should really be an affordable service. I was very upset when the sperm banks refused to deal with me directly without being registered with a clinic for a treatment. But going rogue is slightly scary so I want to equip myself with knowledge.

Thanks for the link. I will definitely check this site and register. 

When you get pregnant you will tell the donor then and ask for his contact details for the future? would you take a picture of the donor to show your child?

also, do you ask about the donor's family tree, any genetic issues, things like race, colour etc of his grandparents so you can have some expectation as what the child will look like? it's sp hard for me to get around this cos when you chose your partner you would know his parents/grandparents etc so in a way unconsciously you are choosing your future child's genes I suppose and with donor it's a totally different process and I just do not know how to approach this. 

I actually did not realise that donors are not there for the money but just want to help others who couldnt have naturally. What a lovely thing to do!

in terms of logistic, do you warn them a few days in advance and book hotel? I mean when we BD, I obviously never know the exact days for sure and we BD 2-3 times around O. Is this the same with donor?

most importantly, do you ask for a copy of their SA? what sperm count are you looking for?


----------



## Pixie2982

Briss said:


> Pixie, thank you so much for sharing your knowledge. I have tonnes of questions actually cos this is completely new grounds for me.

no probs will be happy to answer any questions you may have :)



> just to answer your question, i'd still totally do OPK cos I find it important to record my cycles and observe what's normal for me and when things go slightly astray.

yes I was thinking that too



> I so agree about the clinics abusing donor sperm situation and cashing in on this. it should really be an affordable service. I was very upset when the sperm banks refused to deal with me directly without being registered with a clinic for a treatment. But going rogue is slightly scary so I want to equip myself with knowledge.

yes and they only pay the donors £15 quid a time 




> When you get pregnant you will tell the donor then and ask for his contact details for the future? would you take a picture of the donor to show your child?

No photos, just confirmation of safe birth
Will take donors details as soon as 3 months has passed



> also, do you ask about the donor's family tree, any genetic issues, things like race, colour etc of his grandparents so you can have some expectation as what the child will look like? it's sp hard for me to get around this cos when you chose your partner you would know his parents/grandparents etc so in a way unconsciously you are choosing your future child's genes I suppose and with donor it's a totally different process and I just do not know how to approach this.

yes we met up in hotel bar for drinks pre first donation, as far as genes go, it would be like having a one night stand and getting pregnant from it i.e you wouldn't know then 




> in terms of logistic, do you warn them a few days in advance and book hotel? I mean when we BD, I obviously never know the exact days for sure and we BD 2-3 times around O. Is this the same with donor?

well from my first donor my cycles were so irregular i had to give only a days notice, but more recently my cycles have miraculously regulated so i have a general idea of when now fingers crossed FF has been right the last 2 cycles and I never BD I go to hotel meet then go to room (first donor) done his stuff in a cup in bathroom, (new donor) does business @ home then i pick up from car outside hotel (he lives 5/10 mins away from hotel) then i insert with syringe TMI i know.. but couldn't put it any other way lol
I have been going up for 2 nights, 1 donation each day but last cycle, one donation was a day late so will go up a day earlier in cycle this cycle then last one



> most importantly, do you ask for a copy of their SA? what sperm count are you looking for?

whats SA? 
and as for sperm count both my donors have been over 45 but it only takes 1 little one to meet egg :)


----------



## Briss

a one night stand sounds a bit too romantic for me :) I do not think I ever had a one night stand... but obviously anything goes to have a child.

SA is semen analysis. I mean cos our situation is due to poor sperm count I just know you cant get pregnant if there is not enough good quality sperm. "it only takes one" sounds great but it does not work like that, so that one could make it all the way to the egg there will have to be around 50-100 million starting the journey and there will only be around 10 that would make it to the fallopian tubes. it's just so tricky sometimes I wonder how anyone ever gets pregnant. Anyway, my DH has between 1-12 million but morphology is on the lower side so I would really want smb with fantastic sperm like 80-100 million per ml with over 5% morphology and excellent motility to make it successful. Is this at all something you can ask for or discuss with a donor?


----------



## Pixie2982

Briss said:


> a one night stand sounds a bit too romantic for me :) I do not think I ever had a one night stand... but obviously anything goes to have a child.
> 
> SA is semen analysis. I mean cos our situation is due to poor sperm count I just know you cant get pregnant if there is not enough good quality sperm. "it only takes one" sounds great but it does not work like that, so that one could make it all the way to the egg there will have to be around 50-100 million starting the journey and there will only be around 10 that would make it to the fallopian tubes. it's just so tricky sometimes I wonder how anyone ever gets pregnant. Anyway, my DH has between 1-12 million but morphology is on the lower side so I would really want smb with fantastic sperm like 80-100 million per ml with over 5% morphology and excellent motility to make it successful. Is this at all something you can ask for or discuss with a donor?

ovbiously you should be able to ask ur potential donor anything u need to know and if they ain't comfortable with you asking them questions then it isn't the right donor for you :)

as for the one night stand thing lol i was using it as an example to say if anyone had a ONS and happened to turn into a pregnancy then genes wouldnt come into it lol
I haven't really talked to either donor about sperm counts as both had kids so i wasn't really worried until now lol

I think my body is gearing up for ovulation as my cervix is now high soft and open, so a bit confused as only on CD8!


----------



## Briss

unfortunately I was forced to learn more about sperm then I ever wanted to know :) sperm generally gets worse after 45 and even if a guy had children when he was younger after that age more and more of his sperm will have chromosomal abnormalities and wont be able to fertilise the egg or even if they do it will end up being mc. I mean obviously I am talking averages here, a lot of men have kids after 45 and no issues. If possible I'd really want a 20+ year old cos their sperm count should be really high and the quality excellent (unless they are on drugs or something). But I'd feel so awkward to deal with such a young person :) 

the one night stand thing is an excellent example, i totally get it. I am just so risk averse that it's against my nature but it's great that I can ask questions I am sure I will ask enough to get comfortable. 

I agree CD8 is quite early. do you have any EWCM? 

I am waiting for my CBFM to PEAK. probably tomorrow. We BD every day but I do not think there's any point to be honest.


----------



## Pixie2982

yes i am too worried to use a younger guy, we had a 23 year old ask if wanted his help but he looked like one of those pretty boys, that liked a bit of fun lol, I know it is wrong to judge someone by their looks but I was young once and know what lads are like haha,

No EWCM as of yet, but its a mixture of watery and creamy but maybe thats because AF only finished 2 days ago so will change towards Ovulation i am sure :)


----------



## Pixie2982

and your seem to be ok asking me questions, so you will be ok talking to a donor about them too as most of the awkward questions are done via that site or email :happydance:


----------



## Briss

Pixie, I am totally OK asking questions on B&B cos everyone is so open and helpful here. Talking to a donor is slightly different but I am sure I will be fine once it gets to it. I am still trying to get my head around it. DH is being his perfect self and is trying to get me to reconsider. I want nothing better than to have a child with him and a complete family but it's just not happening and the fact that he carries on drinking knowing that it damages our chances more than anything else is just too much to accept. 

My CBFM is still on HIGH which is strange so I am thinking of backing it up with OPK today cos I am feeling it's missing my peak again. I am not surprised cos this cycle is just weird, I have no sex drive whatsoever and do not feel where I am in the cycle at all. Everything is just messed up after the last IVF.


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies,

So af came:( Very sad. On to cycle 6 I guess. I was getting excited because my boobs were just so sore and I didn't have cramps like I usually do. Oh well. Last month was a crazy one, we didn't bd as much as I would have liked and we did go into a hot tub lol. Who knows. My sisters think I should go visit a doctor but I'm reluctant. I'm worried it'll just stress me out even more. I just want to do it the old fashioned why. Why isn't this as easy as everyone for everyone as it is for some?


----------



## Pixie2982

Garfie,
BFP yet? your chart is looking great still :happydance:

lots of :dust:

Lynny, 

aww soo sorry she got you, that's what i was like my last cycle, boobs hurt straight from Ovulation (which never happens) had cramp from bout 2 dpo (never happens) and I had possible imp dip on charts (rarely happens)
and that's why I am reluctant to go docs cos i think it would stress me out even more


afm, I am sooo tired atm last night I went to sleep bout 10.30, slept until 7.30 then went downstairs for an hour and i was so tired i went back to bed @ 8.30 then slept on and off until 5 pm so altogether i have just slept 15/16 hours and feel like i could go back to sleep for more, 

I dont know if its because i have a runny nose idk


----------



## garfie

Pixie - BFN still:cry: I bet you are coming down with a cold:wacko:

Found the conversation you and Briss had very interesting :flower:

Briss - So would hubby be okay with you having a donor? I know mine wouldn't he wouldn't even consider IVF/IUI:blush:

So what is the next move hun?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

Briss said:


> Pixie, I am totally OK asking questions on B&B cos everyone is so open and helpful here. Talking to a donor is slightly different but I am sure I will be fine once it gets to it. I am still trying to get my head around it. DH is being his perfect self and is trying to get me to reconsider. I want nothing better than to have a child with him and a complete family but it's just not happening and the fact that he carries on drinking knowing that it damages our chances more than anything else is just too much to accept.
> 
> My CBFM is still on HIGH which is strange so I am thinking of backing it up with OPK today cos I am feeling it's missing my peak again. I am not surprised cos this cycle is just weird, I have no sex drive whatsoever and do not feel where I am in the cycle at all. Everything is just messed up after the last IVF.

there is ways that he can build his sperm up, I have been looking online
TMI.. a few days before ov due he can have a wank but don't finish, maybe a few times, that should build it up into his testicles, 
zinc also builds up mobilty and amount so just feed loads of food with zinc in, haha or zinc tablets :)

garfie used thanks button as like :)


----------



## Briss

garfie, my Dh is not OK with a donor so effectively that would mean a divorce&#8230; so sad, I cant take it all in yet. I am just trying gradually to prepare us for this so I started with researching donor sperm


----------



## Lynny77

I found the conversation interesting as well! And I also like the sperm advice Pixie!

garfie- has af shown up yet?

Briss- hugs to you!


----------



## Pixie2982

yes lynny its true but very frustrating for a man though!!! pmsl


----------



## garfie

Just joining in slightly - do you think you could trust hubby not to pleasure himself to far (I wouldn't trust my hubby to stop at the crucial moment only to start up again a bit later:winkwink:)

So maybe some creative techniques need to come into play (when you are near your time) how about (just an idea) you put on sexy undies and tie him loosely to the bed and then you take charge and when you think he can't take anymore hop aboard (fresh exciting spermies) :happydance:

I have tried this with my hubby and although he's not sure at first he soon gets the hang of it and quite likes me being in control for a while:winkwink:

Linny - Nope she still hasn't shown - reckon she is on her way though with another BFN this morning - not looking to hopeful.

Pixie - How are you feeling hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pinkribbon

Pixie2982 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Pixie, I am totally OK asking questions on B&B cos everyone is so open and helpful here. Talking to a donor is slightly different but I am sure I will be fine once it gets to it. I am still trying to get my head around it. DH is being his perfect self and is trying to get me to reconsider. I want nothing better than to have a child with him and a complete family but it's just not happening and the fact that he carries on drinking knowing that it damages our chances more than anything else is just too much to accept.
> 
> My CBFM is still on HIGH which is strange so I am thinking of backing it up with OPK today cos I am feeling it's missing my peak again. I am not surprised cos this cycle is just weird, I have no sex drive whatsoever and do not feel where I am in the cycle at all. Everything is just messed up after the last IVF.
> 
> there is ways that he can build his sperm up, I have been looking online
> TMI.. a few days before ov due he can have a wank but don't finish, maybe a few times, that should build it up into his testicles,
> zinc also builds up mobilty and amount so just feed loads of food with zinc in, haha or zinc tablets :)
> 
> garfie used thanks button as like :)Click to expand...

Does that really work with edging (don't know if that's what it's actually called but that's what OH and I call it!)

This is probably TMI but might help out someone else if you're looking for that approach. When OH and I are approaching fertility we have sex every other day, and the days we don't have sex we will just edge if we're in the mood. It's almost as if we want it more because we 'can't' have it. OH will get to the point where he's almost there and then stop and so will I, by the time we can actually BD he is raring :haha:

I'm lucky as we both have a high drive and my OH is very on board but if that works for building up sperm it might help?


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's been an interesting read pixie, thanks for sharing your knowledge on sperm donations as I've always wondered how it worked out too! I'd continue to track your cycle, just to fill in a blank on FF even so it can continue to track your fertile periods correctly :thumbup:

My willpower broke and I dusted off my cbfm to help track my cycles :lol: I got a high on cd8 and peaks on 9 & 10, which was yesterday. Really can't believe it, I have never ever ovulated so early in a cycle EVER! OPK's and cm confirm ovulation but my temp didn't rise today as I wouldn't expected, but I guess we'll see what happens in the next few days with that.


----------



## Pixie2982

Well I feel like shit lol, sore throat, runny nose, constantly sneezing so much my teeth start to hurt, and sleeping a lot oh and I got a banging headache :(

Garfie, don't get down on yourself, you ain't out until the witch is actually here! Your temps are still up and tomorrow is another day :)

Lolly, yes I am thinking of buying another cbfm too but am not really sure if I need it and it would be a waste of money


----------



## Lynny77

garfie- hopefully the witch doesn't show!

lolly I'm so jealous lol! I'd love to o that early! I've been consistently days 17 to 21. Seems like it takes forever!

Pixie hopefully you feel better soon!

Set my monitor up this morning for the new cycle. Probably won't ask for a stick until day 9. Just sit and wait.


----------



## Briss

Pixie, my Dh has been on every known vitamin/super food etc for years now but it does not help at all. even Chinese herbs did not make a difference. His beer drinking is an issue but even when he was not drinking his sperm count was still low. Basically with his sperm we are looking at a number of IVFs but my body is not taking IVF medication that well and my egg reserve is low so I do not respond well to stimulation and do not produce many eggs. I could get pregnant naturally but I need super sperm

We had our follow up appointment with our urologist and the good news is that our karyotype testing came back fine, no genetic issues, all chromosomes are in place - what a relief! I was worried his low count maybe attributable to some genetic condition which is basically end of the road so I am over the moon that at least we have some positive news here. 

based on Dh's test results and particularly low testosterone, the doc suggested hormonal treatment for DH. The doc was very clear that the treatment may increase his count by 30-40% but it will not necessarily lead to pregnancy. We need to check DH's blood in 6 week to check that testosterone and FSH are rising and if everything is OK we will repeat SA in 3 months and then consider another IVF. Our urologist suggested stim IVF to improve the odds and did not recommend natural IVF. When I tried to explain that natural worked better for us (at least we had a chemical pregnancy while with stim cycle we did not have any fertilasation), he kind of hinted that our clinic may not be the best place. 

DH started the treatment last night but 3 months seems like ages. I am in two minds: should I stay or should I go??


----------



## Pixie2982

Briss said:


> Pixie, my Dh has been on every known vitamin/super food etc for years now but it does not help at all. even Chinese herbs did not make a difference. His beer drinking is an issue but even when he was not drinking his sperm count was still low. Basically with his sperm we are looking at a number of IVFs but my body is not taking IVF medication that well and my egg reserve is low so I do not respond well to stimulation and do not produce many eggs. I could get pregnant naturally but I need super sperm
> 
> We had our follow up appointment with our urologist and the good news is that our karyotype testing came back fine, no genetic issues, all chromosomes are in place - what a relief! I was worried his low count maybe attributable to some genetic condition which is basically end of the road so I am over the moon that at least we have some positive news here.
> 
> based on Dh's test results and particularly low testosterone, the doc suggested hormonal treatment for DH. The doc was very clear that the treatment may increase his count by 30-40% but it will not necessarily lead to pregnancy. We need to check DH's blood in 6 week to check that testosterone and FSH are rising and if everything is OK we will repeat SA in 3 months and then consider another IVF. Our urologist suggested stim IVF to improve the odds and did not recommend natural IVF. When I tried to explain that natural worked better for us (at least we had a chemical pregnancy while with stim cycle we did not have any fertilasation), he kind of hinted that our clinic may not be the best place.
> 
> DH started the treatment last night but 3 months seems like ages. I am in two minds: should I stay or should I go??

IVF is new territory for me, so will ask questions lol
What's the difference in natural and stim IFV?

And. 3months is not that long considering how long you have been trying  worth a shot to save marriage 
Tbh if it was me I wouldn't give up on my marriage for the sake of having kids, as there is so many other options out there nowadays, i.e surrogacy adoption, 
I think what you have to base your stay or go question is, what's in your heart and whether it's worth staying in your marriage with the possibilities of not having children, and of course love  
And think about why your married dh in the first place,
Feel free to tell me if I am being upfront.


----------



## Briss

*Pixie*, stim IVf is when your ovaries are stimulated with meds so you produce more eggs; natural IVF is where they only collect one egg from your dominant follicle in a natural cycle with no or little stimulation. My FSH is high which means my ovaries are not responding well to stimulation and are not producing many eggs because the egg reserve is probably diminishing.

I do want to stay with DH but there is a voice in my head telling me that I am wasting my precious time. I guess I can "waste" another 6 months (DH's treatment + IVF) before going donor route&#8230; We went to our FS today and she referred us for IVf at UCH via the NHS but she said it's most likely we wont get the funding when it comes to the actual treatment cos of my FSH. we have nothing to lose in trying, if not we will have to self-fund it but from what I heard we can still get some discount on the meds. it's going to take 2 months to get the paperwork so we can carry on with DH's treatment while we wait. 

marriage vs. kids and adoption etc it's all very personal and people's views are different. To me, my child is more important than my partner (however much I love my husband, a child should come first) and things like adoption is just not for me.


----------



## chicky160

ttc_lolly said:


> That's been an interesting read pixie, thanks for sharing your knowledge on sperm donations as I've always wondered how it worked out too! I'd continue to track your cycle, just to fill in a blank on FF even so it can continue to track your fertile periods correctly :thumbup:
> 
> My willpower broke and I dusted off my cbfm to help track my cycles :lol: I got a high on cd8 and peaks on 9 & 10, which was yesterday. Really can't believe it, I have never ever ovulated so early in a cycle EVER! OPK's and cm confirm ovulation but my temp didn't rise today as I wouldn't expected, but I guess we'll see what happens in the next few days with that.


Ha! I knew it would come out eventually! :haha:


----------



## Pixie2982

Awww garfie, 
sooo sorry she got you, had high hopes for you this month :hugs:

Briss, don't know how you won't get the funding as you have been trying for so long and if you don't I will start to wonder where all the money we pay in to the system actually goes, I bet someone on benefits would get funding for it so why can't you and dh (assuming you both work lol) 

Afm, have had spotting today, not sure I understand why as can't possibly be ovulation spotting, (it's wayyyy too early) and even though I had a period I still feel much different after last cycle, I feel bloated and I am hungry all the time but my temps are down getting pure neg on ov sticks thinking about asking dr to do blood test but am pretty sure they will refuse as have had a period.


----------



## pinkribbon

Just a little update... CD5 and still not being asked for a stick, when do they normally ask on the first use?


----------



## garfie

Pink - Oh I remember those days anxious to pee on a CBFM stick:winkwink: it depends on how long your cycles are hun - mine at the time were very short so I got asked for a stick CD6 but I know some ladies on here were much later:dohh:

Pixie - Why can't it be O spotting - sometimes we get an early O - surely that would be better for you this month seen as though you don't have a donor? - get this month out of the way as quick as possible - but if you have to go to the docs for bloods you can always do what a lot of these ladies on this site do lie about your last period:haha: personally I wouldn't recommend it - as it throws everything out and creates worry but I know ladies that have:flower:

Briss - I personally would give it another 6 months - as speaking from experience bringing a child/ren up on your own is very difficult emotionally, physically, financially now I'm not saying you can't do it I'm just saying as we all know everything is much easier with the love and support of a good partner/husband - I think personally in your situation I would review after 6 months.

And for what it's worth we either want our own child - or we will not bother adoption is not an option for us - unfortunately IVF is not either due to my age and the fact I already have 2 - even though hubby has none so that is why I would give it a bit longer hun - remember you have been pregnant once before (that's what I tell myself daily) so it can happen again:happydance:

AFM - She got me :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## loveandterror

hello girls,
its been an exciting week..i've tested positive and am now 4w3d.
i want to spread lots of babydust for you!!!


----------



## Briss

*Pixie*, it's really annoying that they refuse the funding but it's more to do with my FSH being high and I do not meet the criteria for funding. it has to be below 12 and mine goes as far as 19. basically for them it means I wont respond to stimulation so no point wasting funding on me the IVF wont be successful anyway. the truth is that with the correctly tailored treatment I can get pregnant but it's hard work and most IVfs are not tailor made. I am just hoping that by the time we get to our next IVF my FSH somehow miraculously goes down&#8230; 

*pinkribbon*, I usually start testing from CD6 but I usually O between Cd11 and CD14

*garfie*, so sorry AF got you. I really do not want to bring up a child on my own but it's just a question of whether I am going to have a child at all. breaking up my marriage to DH whom I love is the hardest thing but I really must have children. It's tearing me apart. 

*loveandterror*, congratulations H&H 9 months!


----------



## Pixie2982

Loveandterror, 
:happydance:
What was your earliest symtopm? Just out of curiosity :)

Garfie, I never ovulate so early and if I am ovulating pretty soon then I have this feeling they are gonna go irregular again but hopefully not, and it's just a odd cycle :)

Pink the first month was CD6 second month was cd 6 3rd month was cd10 hope that helps :) and remember when you get your first, stop feeding sticks or use old one 

Briss, well hopefully you will get funding, and I would give it the six months too, hopefully you will get a miracle inbetween :hugs:

Afm woke up with a really sore throat like there is lump in my thoat, temps jumped up so maybe ov is really close after all, will ov test later, or maybe it's b/c I can't shake this cold of mine messing up my temps


----------



## pinkribbon

I think the monitor is still set on the previous owner's cycles :dohh:

It's CD6 and not asking for any sticks! I'm really upset as it means it's clearly not going to read my cycle right :(

Congratulations loveandterror!


----------



## garfie

Love & Terror - Congrats hun :happydance::happydance:

Pink - Did you do a full reset if it's second hand - if not I would look out for your bodily signs of O and maybe use OPKs and just BD regular this month and don't forget to reset for next month:flower:

AFM - My little boy is 13 today - where has the time gone :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## pinkribbon

No I didn't :( I assumed since she'd sent it with new batteries and everything it had already been reset :nope:

Feeling super disheartened now and I was positive beforehand :(


----------



## Pixie2982

Well girls,
So confused this month 
FF trying to say I ovulated on cd11, still spotting bright pink 3 days running and now I have dashed crosshairs, 
No positive opk as of yet 
My temps are up but I think they might have been down due to having that stupid cold, and now returned to normal and FF have just confused it with temp rises I don't know lol,

I feel really different from other cycles too, feel soo tired(cold gone now) feel bloated often, and getting twinges in pelvic area for the last few days, if I don't feel any different by Monday then am gonna have to register at a GP and get blood test lol haven't bother registering at one since moving back to London from reading


----------



## Briss

Pixie, I think FF just reacted to your temp rise, it's a simple automatic programme really so just give it a few more days until you get your positive OPK and a further temp shift.


----------



## pinkribbon

Reset the monitor so it now thinks I'm on CD6 when I'm on CD7 but I'm hoping it's not gonna make a huge difference.


----------



## Lynny77

Hi Pixie, I wish I could be more help to you. Do you normally spot during ovulation? Hopefully it sorts itself out. You don't realize how confusing your body can be until you start ttc!


----------



## Lynny77

pink that should help! I'm on day 7 today didn't ask for a stick but I suspect it will tomorrow.


----------



## Pixie2982

Haven't checked mucus today incase I make myself bleed more as checked it yesterday and now I seem to have light bleeding rather then just spotting so I really have no clue on this cycle good job donor cancelled this one, all neg opks as of yet gonna take one later see what that says


----------



## Pixie2982

FF finally changed my OV date, no date of it as of yet, knew it was wrong,
Am either gonna OV overnight or tomorrow,

Shame really as the dates I booked hotel for was perfect would have come home today :(
Roll on next month :happydance:


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm CD9 today but he monitor thinks I'm CD8, I got a high today which is surprisingly early! I am getting EWCM too though :shrug:


----------



## Pixie2982

Hi pink,
Did you reset the monitor completely, if so: 
it would count as your first month using cbfm, it's rare that it would give peak on first month, first time using cbfm for me I got 16/17 highs rest low, it's just testing your cycles I think, so I wouldn't worry too much about it :)


----------



## pinkribbon

Yes it was reset completely. The line does look darker than the rest have but I'm surprised it showed high early on!


----------



## Lynny77

cd9 for me today and the monitor still didn't ask for a stick. I was pleased it's getting to know my longer cycle lol- at least one test stick saved! I suspect it'll ask for a stick tomorrow. Pink- you're so lucky to be gearing up for go time early!
Pixie- hopefully everything lines up for you next month :)


----------



## pinkribbon

What number cycle are you on with it lynny?


----------



## Taylorboo

I have reset My cbfm as I didn't do this for this cycle and a friend had been using mine. Without it reset I had all medium readings and no peak thos month so ive decided not to waste any more test sticks on this cycle and just wair for af now (should be a few days away) then I can start again. X


----------



## Lynny77

Pink I'm on cycle 4 with it. Cycle 6 ttc. Today was cd10 and it asked for a stick and gave me a high which for some reason made me happy. Hopefully I'll peak in a week! I rearranged my whole work sked so I'll be home the next week and a half for it:)


----------



## pinkribbon

Good luck! Hopefully you have plenty of time to catch that egg working from home :)


----------



## pinkribbon

My first month CD12 (the monitor is a day behind on CD11) it is showing PEAK! 

After reading that the first month wouldn't show any peaks as it is getting to know me I'm so excited!! :yipee:!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Great new PinkRibbon :yipee: I got a peaks on my first month of using it too :)

Well ladies, my return to this thread seems to have been very short! I got a positive ic a couple of days ago but negative FRER and superdrug own brand so thought the ic must have been a dud. Took an SD and a FRER today just because I love to POAS and both have come back :bfp: yikes!


----------



## pinkribbon

Massive congratulations! :yipee:!!


----------



## garfie

Congrats ladies :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Pixie2982

Woo hoo lolly :happydance: 

h&h nine months to you
Ur not the only poas addict lol

Now just wish I could say the same :(
Roll on next ovualtion in about a month time hopefully donor able to do that one :)

Way to go on peak pink now just keep BDing wishing lots of :dust: 

Briss, how u holding up, good I hope :)

Lynny lots of BDing for u next seeking lots of :dust: to you too :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks ladies :kiss: lots of sticky dust to you all :dust: x


----------



## pinkribbon

How long after a peak or positive OPK do you actually ovulate?


----------



## Lynny77

Pink seeing the peak is so great isn't it! I'm on cd12 as well today but it'll be another week before I see a peak.

Lolly congrats! Wonderful news! Did you bd on both peak days? I have to ask lol.

Taylorboo hopefully your af stays far away!

Pixie- thanks! Hopefully your donor comes through next month and you get your bfb!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Here's my chart ;)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38e216/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

pinkribbon, I usually ovulate the day after my first positive OPK. This cycle I ovulated on the first peak day x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations Lolly


----------



## Pixie2982

hi girls thought i would post as its been quiet the last few days :)

Briss, 
how you feeling atm any better I hope :hugs:

Garfie, 
hope lots of BDing happening :) any sign of OV yet?

pink, any temptation to POAS already lol

Lynny, good luck for this month, FXed for you :)

afm, I think I am going to go doctors and ask for blood test even though i have had an AF, b/c I just don't feel right, (I have not been symptom watching since AF)
I had to go to walk in clinic as have been getting shooting pains in the back of my left leg for about a month now and was prescribed cocodamols for sciatica (something to do with the nerve in lower back)

but recently i feel like I could sleep forever been ready to sleep about 11 pm which is really early for me and i am bloating so much that I have to undo my zip and button on my jeans which have always fitted perfectly, my sis didnt get a positive urine test all through her pregnancy, i asked her yesterday,my belly feels firm below belly button too, I really hope it not something serious.


----------



## Lynny77

Hi Pixie hopefully blood work can give you some answers. Let us know how it goes!

Hope everyone is doing well. I;m still waiting to O. LH line on the sticks is there but still faint so a few more days to go I suspect.


----------



## Briss

Pixie, great to see you got your crosshairs and your ovulation date is good as well. looks like your cycle is behaving. sorry about your nerve pain I hope it wont last. definitely see a doctor if you do not feel right. I know my body so well now that I simply cant miss a pregnancy, when I was pregnant with chemical i just knew it from 10 DPO even though i had bfns and was spotting. I felt implantation for days. 

afm, not sure FF is right about my O date as I never ovulated on my first peak. am down with a nasty cold, apart from that nothing much to report really. DH is behaving which gives me hope


----------



## pinkribbon

Well I'm only 2dpo so POAS would be pointless at this point :haha:


----------



## Pixie2982

well sod knows what going on with my cycles FF changed my crosshairs to dashed crosshairs


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all doing well! I got a peak today on the monitor. Yay! We bd'd last night and now just patiently waiting for dh to get home:) Such a relief seeing the peak. Just noticing watery cm no ew maybe that'll come tomorrow who knows. 

Pixie I hope you're feeling better. What's a dashed crosshair? I've never seen that on ff.

Pink hope you're enjoying your 2 ww!

Briss glad to hear dh is behaving. I hope your cold clears up!


----------



## Pixie2982

Dashed cross hairs is dash space dash space dash space instead of the normal straight connecting line, means according to the chart there is conflicting information,

But now as the days have gone past it's taken away my crosshairs altogether quite confusing to me now, never happened to me before going docs tomorrow to try and get a blood tests but I bet they do a urine test only, but will try and explain the my mum never got pos urine tests ( asked her too yesterday) and my sis never got pos on urine either, 
As still bloating, eating loads, peeing lots sciatica could be an early sign too, maybe it's a phantom pregnancy coz I want it to work so much lol they do say it could happen as it's exactly like being pregnant without a baby lol


----------



## Pixie2982

Garfie,

Lots of :sex: happening I hope now the ewcm is here :happydance:


----------



## chicky160

Bloody hell pixie your chart looks great! Which is very weird :shrug: I hope the drs have some answers for you. You didn't try this cycle right? X


----------



## Pixie2982

i know chicky its crazy, it give me crosshair at cd11 than changed it at cd 15 then dashed crosshairs at cd20 now taken it away completely today, soo confused lol and no didnt try this month, and hopefully i wont need to try again lool but i think thats just wishful thinking in my head :confused:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ask for progesterone blood checks as well pixie :thumbup: at least then you'll know if you've ovulated or not as FF obviously can't make up it's mind!


----------



## Pixie2982

Good idea lolly, 
Gonna say I been trying for 2 years too then maybe they will check fertility then aswell well technically I have just with a break in it but docs don't need to know that as I entered all my stuff into FF still lol
Hopefully I will get an appointment as it's one if them phone at 8 am and hope u get through for an appointment


----------



## Lynny77

Pixie I hope and pray it is a pregnancy. If it's not I hope they can give you some answers. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Pixie2982

well girls got an appointment today, see doctor, asked for blood test, she asked bout urine test and i said there is no point, so shesent me hosp for blood test but i said i had been trying for 2 years as planned but she said the she wont test progesterone levels until this result comes back,i did tell a fib and say i missed period but only b/c my body feels different then normal otherwise i wouldn't have lied lol

o well we will see what happens, will keep you all updated, said to GF that test was pointless but it gets the ball rolling with docs too

Crosshairs came back today too on cd16 :confused:


----------



## Pixie2982

aaaarrrrrggggghhhh,
dashed cross hairs back today very :confused:


----------



## Briss

AF got me today, depressing but on the other hand 28 day cycle and CD14 ovulation is fantastic, although FF got totally confused and got my O date wrong by two days. I have not had many of those since my lap&dye two years ago and Chinese herbs did not help at all to get my cycle back to normal seems like quitting the herbs was the right thing to do for me. also maybe IVF meds somehow helped but I doubt it.


----------



## chicky160

Ahh briss I think quitting those herbs was definitely the right way to go. Sorry she got you Hun but great to know your cycles are becoming more normal! Any more plans for further ivf? :hugs:


----------



## Lynny77

Briss sorry to hear af got you but that's great your cycles are getting shorter! 

Pixie hope everything gets figured out for next cycle so you can go full steam ahead! 

Im dpo2 today. Nothing exciting. Just waiting.


----------



## Pixie2982

hi girls

briss sorry AF got don't get depressed as it is telling that your cycles are getting back to some sort of normality 

Lolly am so sorry, what happened, have you been for blood test to confirm yet?

Garfie, any POAS yet for an addict?

Pink, Managed to not POAS yet?

Chicky when are ya trying for number 2? lol

good luck Lynny fingers crossed for you :)

afm, I phoned doctors on friday to get blood tests result like i was told to, but they had no result yet but got docs tomorrow for my sciatica anyway so will check then, 
by going by my ovulation date (not FF ) as FF messing around i should be due for AF tomorrow but showing no signs i still have creamy cm and my cervix is soo high i can barely feel it but its soft and closed, so :confused: right now hope doc can give me some answers, 
but will keep you all updated anyway 
:dust: to all


----------



## Pixie2982

argggghhhhh

my donor just sent email that he cant help no more, :(

what else can go fricking go wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Chicky, trying!? She's already there Pixie :haha:

I unfortunately miscarried at 4+4 :cry: my lines got noticeably lighter and I got a 'not preg' digi 2 days after getting a 'preg 1-2' digi so I knew it was coming, but still heartbreaking when I started to bleed. Trying not to dwell, and we are going to actively ntnp so hopefully I can catch again soon :)

Pixie, what a nightmare :wacko: what were his reasons? Do you have a back up donor, or will it mean finding one all over again? I hope you get an even better one next time :hugs:

Sorry for AF Briss xx


----------



## Pixie2982

was quite tired last night haha ye just seen chicky 11 weeks lol

well went docs and got blood test result and hcg level was less then one, so i said to her, did i have a chemical as any hcg level is pregnancy, no? baring in mind i lied to get blood test by saying i missed period but i had an unusual period

apparantly everyone has hcg in there bodies!
never heard of that though from what i have read
so no idea what happening hopefully i come on today/tomorrow/day after when due

Lolly, no back up donor as its been to long, we are back to square one.
he did give a reason, he said he having "family issues" but he let us down for January too as "his mum had a fall", but i reckon his wife/girlfriend/children found out he was donating as no one knew he was, (so he said when first meeting)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh wow :wacko: well I hope you find a new donor soon :hugs: will they do the cd21/progesterone bloods then or not? Did they only check for pregnany?


----------



## Pixie2982

well here's the funny thing about this stupid NHS system, it was only the nurse for registration, but she said to me that they would normally will start doing tests after 1year/18 months but she said to me that because I am not doing it the "conventional way" they prob wont help as "hetrosexual" they tell them to BD 1 - 2 times a week to make sure fresh sperm is always inside,
even though i have been trying for 2 years

but am going to go and see an actual doctor that referred me for BT and if she says the same thing i will have to change doctor already as only just registered

doc wouldn't do progesterone test as well as pregnancy test, 
but i just wanted to make sure as been prescribed cocodemal for sciatica (not allowed when pregnant)

but the problem is I was weighed today and have put on 6lbs in a matter of weeks and am always hungry so thought there was a slight chance i was, would only say like 10% but still wouldn't take the chance lol oh and boobs have swollen and heavy/sore but they all could be just normal PMS signs too, but just checked to be sure!

i dont think the nurse should have said that b/c now i just feel like giving up completely :(
lets just hope i can get some answers soon :(


----------



## Lynny77

Lolly I am so sorry to hear about your mc. Hugs to you. 

Pixie how awful! About the donor backing out as well as them not doing testing. Hopefully you'll have more success with the doctor who referred you for the BT. And here's hoping too that you find another donor soon and maybe his swimmers will give you a bfp. 

I'm still early in the 2ww. dpo 5 today. Woke up with twinges last night but really I can't tell the difference between ovaries and intestinal twinges lol. Could have been the pizza I ate last night.


----------



## Pinkee

I'm going to jump in here. I have my cbfm, 1st cycle using it, 1st clomid cycle since taking a 8 month break from TTC. CD12, just waiting for a High day.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies. One of the original posters here...

Just wanted to update that despite needing ivf for baby #1, I conceived in January using the CBFM and opks. It's very, very early, so I don't know yet if everything is ok, but just wanted to give a bfp success story to anyone struggling. 

Chicky, I'm so sorry to hear about your MC .


----------



## Lynny77

How wonderful Daisy! Love hearing success stories! Congrats and a h&h 9 months!

Pinkee welcome!

dpo 8 for me today. Cramping on and off and tender bbs today but that's nothing new the week before af. Who knows! Last month I had no symptoms and my bbs didn't get sore until dpo 9 but last month was a terrible month for bd'ing. Trying not to symptom spot- lol- and get my hopes up.


----------



## Pixie2982

dam chicky am so sorry, really thought this was a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## slg76

Hope you ladies don't mind if I pop in and ask a question. I'm new to using a CBFM. My fertility doctor expects that I will ovulate around CD6 this cycle. Super early! Will the monitor think that such an early ovulation is possible? 

Also, OPKs don't work for me; they are always positive. I'm hoping that the monitor will work since it measures estrogen too. Does this sound reasonable? 

Thanks in advance for your advise :flower:


----------



## Pixie2982

welcome slg 

b/c its your first time using CBFM it will ask you for a stick on CD6 anyway but don't be too worried if you do not get a peak as its quite common not to in the first cycle using monitor, but will just have to see what it says hopefully it will peak it up for you

also, after your first month stop feeding it sticks after your first peak as its set on automode once its picks up first peak it will go high, peak, peak, high then low 

have i got that right girls? its something like that anyway lol


----------



## pinkribbon

Back to CD1 on the monitor, AF started last night so started the new cycle with it today. 

SLG last cycle was my first cycle with the monitor, it did show peaks for me but I know for some people it doesn't show any peaks on the first cycle as it's still getting to know you. It asked for my first stick on CD6 though so I'm not sure if it would know a peak that early? Good luck! :) :flow:


----------



## garfie

Ok I will attempt to catch up:wacko:

Chicky - So sorry hun BIG :hugs: life is just so unfair at times:hugs:

Lolly - So sorry to hear of your loss as well:hugs:

Pixie - So did you manage to sort anything out - has AF come yet sorry for the confusion how annoying - how are you feeling:hugs:

Briss - Hi hope you are okay hun - hope hubby is behaving:hugs:

Slg - Welcome hun - I used to use the CBFM - but my cycles were so short it didn't really help me:dohh: but there are plenty of others it did - so feel free to ask questions and remember nothing is TMI here:haha:

Daisy - Hi remember me - yep I'm still trying:cry: maybe this month eh:happydance:

Lynny - We are the same DPO - have you tested yet or do you wait:winkwink:

Pink/Pinkee - Good luck this cycle hunnies:happydance:

Sorry if I missed anyone - it's my age you know :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## slg76

thanks ladies. I got my monitor reset and then set up for me (I'm borrowing it from a friend). I see now why it probably won't pick up a super early peak (since it doesn't start testing until day six). I'm doing OPKs too so I'll keep an eye on those for the next few days. I thought about telling the monitor I was further into my cycle than I actually am but then I thought I should probably play by the rules for a few cycles :)


----------



## Pixie2982

wow this thread really has come alive again :)

Garfie, 

FXed for this month for you, temps still up i see

Lynny, Have you tested yet?

welcome pinkee,

afm, this cycle is really frustrating me and i didn't even try this month lol
still no signs of AF whatsoever and according to my chart I am 14dpo but i still think i ov'd on CD16 so that would make my calculations 17 dpo :confused: 

if i have not seen AF by monday i am going to go and beg doctors to send me for scan even though negative blood test, even just to find out if something is wrong!


----------



## Lynny77

Pixie- sorry to hear your cycle is wonky. Hopefully af comes and resets your cycle. Any word on a new donor?

Pink sorry af got you:(

Garfie, yay cycle buddies! Any good symptoms? I was super bloated today. Uncomfortably so but it's easing and that's about it. No cramping or anything. 

In my past 2 months of getting peaks I started af exactly 2 weeks after the first peak day and then the second month I started af exactly 2 weeks after the second peak day so I'm not sure. FF says I'm dpo 8 today but if I went on the first peak then I'd be dpo 9.


----------



## slg76

I was waiting for lab test results last night to confirm that what the Dr. say on my ovaries were large follicles and not small cysts. After finally getting someone of the phone this afternoon they apologized and said they had screwed up the lab requisition form so only one test was run, not the five that were supposed to be done. This is the third time in a row that this Dr. office has screwed up my lab order. Ridiculous! 

It's my first month with the monitor so I know I can't rely too much on that. I guess it's hubby's lucky month cuz we need to cover all bases :haha:


----------



## garfie

Lynny - Have you tested yet - I have and its BFN and now with the temp drop - not feeling very hopeful:cry:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Lynny77

Sig good luck this month!

Garfie- sorry for the bfn:( Though you're not out till the witch comes! I'm 10/11 dpo today. I'm not a tester. I usually spot a few days before af so I know it's coming. I'm not feeling too good about this month. Oh well!


----------



## Pixie2982

i feel ugh today,

I woke up in soo much pain, think this is the worst AF for me ever, it felt so much pain i almost fainted, i stood up and went all dizzy was seeing stars and everything, in fact was quite scary, so took some pills n am feeling ok atm


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thank you for the hugs ladies :hugs: I had a couple of days moping and crying and just decided to get back on the horse and try again xx

Daisy, wow welcome back and huge congrats!! I've often thought about you and wondered how you were getting on :) Charlie is beautiful x

Lynny, I'll hold some hope for you if you don't feel too good for this cycle. You're not out yet x

Pixie & pinkribbon, sorry AF got you both :hugs:

Siggy, the Cbfm will ask for it's first stick on cd6 so if you do ovulate then it'll tell you. Good luck!

Garfie, you're definitely not out yet :hugs: holding some hope for you too :dust:

Cd11 for me today and got my first high reading yesterday morning. Went to test this morning but I'd stupidly forgotten that I'd also stupidly reset the monitor at 4am the morning I began to miscarry and so my testing window is now in between 1am & 7am :rofl: what a fool! It auto gave me a second high today and my OPK was almost positive so will see what happens tomorrow. I've set my alarm so I don't miss the window again :lol:


----------



## Pixie2982

Lolly I wasn't trying this month so was just waiting for AF but I think it will be the same for this month as still haven't found a new donor! 
So frustrating!


----------



## Lynny77

Pixie- that sucks about your bad af! Hopefully the witch doesn't stay too long. Any leads on a new donor? Maybe you'll find one and still be in this cycle!

Lolly- ahhh your testing window!!! It's really too bad you can't modify that. And thx for your well wishes! :)

dpo 11/12 today. Heart in my throat everytime I go to the washroom thinking the witch will come. She always comes early. The waiting game continues!


----------



## Pixie2982

no leads on new donor as of yet but tbh i couldnt really afford the hotel and travel for feb so quite relived on that matter otherwise it would have been a payday loan which really cant afford to do atm as we are saving for a deposit on somewhere to live as we currently live apart after the fire as just cant afford to do both, 
TTCing or deposit doing both is proving to be very hard so i think its gonna go like this, try one month, save one month and so on, but hopefully we could do both sometimes.


----------



## Pixie2982

Well girls see doc today,and she was much more helpful then that bloody nurse  
Got my bit of paper to go for blood test when needed on either cd21 or cd23 as my cycles vary, for progesterone level check then if it comes back normal/good then she said to speak to another doc that specialises in fertility and to have a chat with her.

And they should help us hopefully, she said the next step would be after that would be scans n stuff so we will see, and hopefully my fertility is fine FXed anyways 

Garfie, damn that :witch:

Lynny, tested yet?


----------



## Briss

Pixie, is there any chance you can find a younger donor? tbh, i think you are perfectly fine but you just did not get a chance with a good sperm sample. Older (over 40) sperm donors may not have the right quality to get you pregnant quickly. that's why it's taking longer. 

afm, got my PEAk this morning after 5 highs, the last IVf cycle just screwed it a bit, I used to get 3-4 highs and now it seems more like 5 highs. I also get tail end spotting after AF. still, looking at the bright side I ovulate a little later which is really good, more time for my egg to mature and for the lining to grow.


----------



## Lynny77

That's great Pixie! Glad you'll be getting answers soon!

Briss yay to peak! I'm so hoping this is your month!! 

No testing for me. Just waiting for af to be late. Still have a day or 2 to go but I feel her coming on. My heart is in my throat everytime I go to the bathroom.


----------



## Pixie2982

Yes we are going to look for younger model lol, 
And tbh before I settled down with my GF I was a little tiny bit of a sexaholic lol and never used protection and the pill didn't agree with me at all and I was pretty regular (sex wise) and still didn't happen then so best just to get checked out 
Don't get me wrong but I was young back then and was enjoying myself too much to worry about getting all checked out back then
I wouldn't even dream about going back with men either defo girls for me lol


----------



## Briss

Pixie, LOL! I am a little jealous of your sexual experiences :) but yes, you are right if you never used protection and did not get knocked up ever it's better to get checked just in case.


----------



## Lynny77

So I had a complete meltdown today:( dpo12 and normally I start spotting by now but this time none. And I've been having cramps for a good week. So silly me I allowed my hopes to go up. Everytime I'd go to the bathroom I'd inspect toilet paper for spotting then late this afternoon I thought I saw a small speck. I did a cervix check and theres another small speck. I went nuts. Forced myself to pee again in a cup and dipped in one of the pregnancy tests I have. Negative. Thought I saw a small indentation that I held my iphone flashlight up to. Really it's just wishful thinking. So I spent the rest of the afternoon crying. Ive been ok each month with af but this is the worst. The more time goes on the harder it is. And now it's to the point where I have to take it to the next level. It's just so hard. We are doing everything we can. We bd'd as much as we could. I've had a loss before. I just don't understand why it can't happen again? 

Sorry for the rant ladies! You guys are the only ones who really get where I'm coming from.


----------



## Briss

*Lynny*, I am so sorry you are going through this. it's so hard! You did manage to get pregnant so it will happen again! and hopefully soon. 

A while ago I was having a meltdown every cycle, hoping and praying doing everything you can and then nothing month after month. it's getting harder and harder to accept this situation particularly as you get older and approach a point of no return in your fertility. but these days I do not even cry anymore, I just carry on doing what I am doing and trying new things and hoping and hoping. I do get an occasional meltdown like when I had my chemical after the first IVF I had to visit a friend to congratulate her on her new-born. I held myself wonderfully but as soon as I left her place and was on my own I broke down in the middle of the street and was not able to stop hysteric for many hours, the entire way home I cried on the train and when I got home through the night I just cried and cried&#8230; now I stay well clear from all friends with children, I just cant do this to myself 

btw, 12 DPO can be still early and also depends what you test it with, use FRER for an earlier result. With my chemical I did not get a clear BFP until 13 DPO, on 12 DPO it was still clear negative. Best of luck!


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks so much Briss! I really appreciate you taking the time and sharing your experience as well. This ttc thing can be so stressful and brain consuming. You do everything you can and hope your body will respond. It's hard seeing it happen so easily for others. I know it can take time but the more time it takes the harder it gets. 

I think af may have started. Saw some red this morning but nothing since. I guess I'll see in a few hours if this puts me at cd1. If it is then I ovulate the first peak day of the monitor so I guess that's helpful. Maybe go buy some b complex and vitamin d later. And use the pre seed this month. 

On the flip side we are getting a puppy on Saturday. Hopefully he'll keep me so busy it distracts me from ttc. Though work this week is the most stressful week of the year and I've barely thought about work- only babies. So who knows!

Ok I'm going to wipe my tears and get out of bed. What's that Liz Taylor quote? Pour yourself a drink, put some lipstick on and face the world? lol


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lynny huge hugs :hugs: ttc is so hard and so frustrating at times, it's crazy how the world is so over populated but yet it seems so hard to get one of those little swimmers to fertilise one damn egg :lol: I've done the long ttc bit and now the mc bit and they are both as bad as one another, wouldn't wish either on my worst enemy :nope: just keep positive (hard at times I know!) and keep your mind on the present. It will happen for you lovely :) good luck with the new puppy! What are you getting? We got our boy Ronnie in July last year and he's been a handful at times, but so worth it!


----------



## Lynny77

Hi Lolly! We got a Cavalier King Charles. He's so cute! He is a lot of work though. Loves to get into everything lol. What's your Ronnie like?

I made an appointment to see the dr. at the end of the month. Hopefully that'll help. How is everyone? Pixie? Briss? Pink? Garfie?


----------



## Pixie2982

feeling ugh!!!

still no donor, but tbh until i get cd21 test done i ain't bothered looking.
but the donor site i use costs 22 quid for a month to be able to receive and send messages well it gets cheaper for how many months u buy, i defo think 1 month is enough as you go on to emails after a few messages lol
and aint got that until GF gets paid at end of the month,
but feel really shit, went docs to get some more cocodemol's and the stupid nurse gave me a lower dosage and is not hitting the pain from my sciatica at all, just waiting for the duty doctor to ring back now!
am having AF like cramps and on CD11 am still putting on weight, my boobs cant make up their minds whether they are sore or not either
and to top it all off i woke up after only 4 hours sleep this morning with a bad pain in my eye so had a proper look and its conjunctivitis 
so defo not my best month!!!

hope everyone else is getting on better then me this month :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lynny he's an English bull terrier. You don't see many around these days but they're the ones with the big melon shaped heads :lol:

Oh Pixie sounds like you're having the month from hell! Hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:

7dpo today for me and I got what looks like quite a clear bfp but it's early days and I'm not feeling pregnant so we'll see. Don't want to get my hopes up, also feeling scared to be pregnant incase it ends again :( just feeling a bit lost!


----------



## Lynny77

ttc-lolly oh! My fingers are so crossed for you! I pray it's a good sticky bean for you!
Did you bd on both peak days?

Pixie- hope your month gets better! Hugs!

I'm just waiting to O. Saw my doctor on monday who's referring me to a gyno. She said I should expect a call in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## chicky160

Morning ladies :hugs: just checking in and having a little stalk. Hope you are all ok :thumbup:


----------



## ttc_lolly

Thanks Lynny :) yep, dtd on both peak days and the second was ovulation :thumbup: my frer had a lovely pink line but today's is fainter :( I know it's still early days and I know hcg doubles every 48hrs but I'm not feeling at all confident unfortunately.

Hope you get that gyno call ASAP x


----------



## Pixie2982

aww lolly lets hope that results get better not worse :hugs:

where is everyone, its soo quiet in here atm

afm
well i have had a really funny week
received letter on sat stating i need to make a docs appointment b/c they want another urine sample, so finally get an appointment on wed as its one of those phone up in the morning for an appointment, 

got there on wed but used their loo to do sample as i didnt have any cups, but got told it was too dilated to use lol so i have to drop it in tomorrow morning with FMU, and she also made me an appointment with the fertility doctor (finally) for the 20th march 

but i have a problem now, 

My GF went to an interview for a job, its just a transfer in the same company, which is going to happen now, and we have been bidding on properties with the council and got a viewing sometime next week :)

i finally have the opportunity to move out of london (finally, I say finally as we have been trying for quite a few years) and i will be moving on 31st march so there is really no point in seeing this doctor now as it took them so long

but not sure if I should go and then just get new docs to get files from old doc

also have my CD21 blood test tomorrow but i am pretty sure i didn't OV until the 26th(CD20)
but asked doc and she said i should still go in on CD21 but i was in Northampton all day today so will have to do it on CD22 

but at least i am getting somewhere with docs now :happydance:


----------



## Lynny77

Lolly how are you doing? I'm thinking of you!

Pixie that's great you're starting to see progress at the doctors! Good luck with the move! 

I'm just waiting to O right now. That's it:)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Great news pixie :yipee:

Thanks for asking ladies :kiss: I'm not seeing a lot of progression tbh but others say it looks like it is. Here's my IC done today at 11dpo. I did a frer too but that's a super squinter and I don't want to give you all a headache!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pixie2982

lolly, where's ya spoiler gone?

just quick update, went in for my CD21 test on friday hoping to get result by tomorrow evening via the duty doc if not it will be wed, 
doc added pregnancy test on it to b/c I still don't feel right and my lower back is killing right now and sciatica don't normally affect the back even though it is the lower back it affects the bum and legs,
and my belly feels firm too maybe its all in my head and maybe not lol

just found out one of my friend is 16 weeks finally pregnant after trying for an year and half after a loss, really happy for her though :)
then few days after that i found out another friend just had baby no 2
then a day after that yet another friend told everyone she 4 and a half months pregnant and she is 47 and defo weren't trying 
so that just leaves me thinking why not me lol

well thats rant over lol, was only meant to be a quick update :haha:

how is everyone else getting briss? garfie? lynny? chicky? slg? pinks?


----------



## Lynny77

47?? Holy crap! Good for her! That makes me feel better lol. I have a great aunt who conceived naturally at 48 and my Gran had babies at 41 and 42 so everytime I start panicking about getting older I take a deep breathe and think of them. 

Pixie- hopefully you'll get some answers with your results! And I know what you mean- when it rains it pours. It can be so depressing seeing everyone around you get pregnant. Soon it'll be your turn!

Lolly how are you doing? Thinking of you! xoxo

I'm on dpo1 today. So just waiting. Not getting excited about this cycle. DH has been sick but he's still managed to do the job but as the cycles go on it's harded to get excited. Maybe once I get in to see the gyno I'll get more answers.


----------



## Pixie2982

Just a quick update

Got results from cd21 tests and progesterone levels were 9.6 and she said that was normal but I think it's on the low side as it could be between 4.4 and 28, well from what I have been reading online anyway lol

What do u girls think as quite confused lol

And any ideas how to increase progesterone through food as I can't take tablets 

Oh and I am on antibiotics now for uti too 

Think I might not stress over this until I move now 
But I have an appointment with fertility doc on 20th so will see what she says then :)


----------



## Briss

Pixie, it might be a different scale but 9 seems low. mine were between 30 and 45 and I think the NHS notes said it should be above 20, it must be a different scale then, not sure. I will check my notes when I get home and let you know 

I take vitamin C after O for progesterone support


----------



## chicky160

Hi pixie. There are different measurements from what I can gather area to area. Possibly the one you've been measured on anything from 8-10 is considered normal. There are two different scales I believe and they are completely different! So it may be worth giving your gp a call and seeing which method try used. As it is if it's the same as I was measured on then 9.6 would be great! Also that number can vary drastically from cycle to cycle. Il have a look too and see what my old results were :hugs:


----------



## Pixie2982

So do you think they would give clomid to regulate my ov when I find a new donor? B/c atm I am not sure when I ov until I ov b/c my cycles varying from 26 to 34 days! I think it might be b/c I have put my weight back on as they did regulate 28-30 days when I went down to 10-12 but now am back upto 12-14 maybe that messes my cycles up

When I move at the end of the month I will be looking for a donor closer to home so I could possibly get sperm 1 - 2 times a week from when period stops I might even offer money to do it that often and maybe every other day in fertile week, just to make sure I catch ovulation :happydance: 

Gonna try grapefruit juice, decaf tea (not sure if I can) lol, drink a glass or 2 of water a day eat eggs and oily fishes nearly everyday (as I don't eat red meat) going on to brown bread and also going to eat a bowl of cereal every day with milk :( although I have a mild milk intolerance and goes straight through me, I have less then a teaspoon of milk in my tea lol

Any other ideas would much appreciated as I can't take tablets either so have to find vitamins in foods instead :)


----------



## chicky160

To be honest I think they only prescribe clomid if you aren't ovulating or have very irregular periods? Or if your bloods show no ovulation. I'd look into the pct for your area to see what you need to qualify before your next appointment. Or failing that mrsb used clomid so she may have a better idea! X


----------



## Briss

Pixie, I checked my notes and on that scale progesterone must be above 20 nmol/L to confirm ovulation. As Chicky said you may have a different scale so best to check with your GP.


----------



## Pixie2982

Where is everyone?
How's everyone getting on?

Afm just waiting for my appointment with fertility doc on 20th but not sure if they will do anything as defo moving on 31st now picking up the keys on 19th


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies,

Another failed cycle. Boo. On to cycle 8. I did get a call from the fertility clinic though so hopefully I can get an appointment soon and find out what is going on. Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Pixie2982

hey girls 

well see the fertility doc today and she wanted to do further testing as my progesterone was low, so it must have been done on a larger scale :( but she also said that the nurse i normally see shouldnt have said to go on CD21 but should have gone on CD28 as my cycles vary between 28-35 days, and she said it was worrying that i only bled for 4 days with no clots, rather then my full heavy 7 days, and she also wanted to refer me to a gynecologist too but didnt (will explain at bottom) 

and i have small lumps in my right breast, she said it feels like it could be a cysts and wanted to refer me to the breast clinic just to make sure

but the problem is I am moving on the 30th march to a completely different area, so i will have start all over again with new docs, hopefully they will be able to get my medical notes from old docs but i will keep you's posted anyway 

thats me, how is everyone else getting on?
its awfully quiet in here

:dust:


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, how is it going? I finally got my initial IVF appointment scheduled for mid May. ages!! still not sure if I get the funding but I guess we will have go ahead anyway even if we have to pay ourselves, I am approaching 38&#8230; so depressing we started TTC when I was still 34


----------



## Lynny77

Ah Briss hugs to you. Hopefully you'll get your bundle of joy soon. Maybe with the next ivf!

Pixie- glad to hear you're making headway and hopefully with the move you'll find new docs who'll lead you to a bfp.

I'm on day 19 still waiting to O. The lh lines on my sticks got pretty dark on the weekend so I was surprised I didn't get a peak then but then the lh line started to get lighter. I did an opk yesterday and only a faint second line. Today's lh line on the monitor stick started to get a little darker again. I'm guessing I geared up to O then didn't but I think I'm gearing up again.

Also, have an appointment at fertility clinic booked for May. Can't believe it's a 2 month wait! I am afraid to go. I never thought I'd be even willing to take it to the next level but here I am. I'm not sure I want to know if something's wrong. I just want to get drunk, have sex and have a baby lol.


----------



## Briss

*chicky*, I've just noticed in your signature that you had a mc. I am so very sorry! so heart-breaking! but just to try and find some positives, you did manage to get pregnant without trying so it can happen again


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> *chicky*, I've just noticed in your signature that you had a mc. I am so very sorry! so heart-breaking! but just to try and find some positives, you did manage to get pregnant without trying so it can happen again


Thanks briss :hugs: it wasn't pleasant at the time but now I'm ok with it all. It obv wasn't meant to be, mother natures way, and I had a feeling that something wasn't right from the get go, I said it over and over. It wasn't planned at all! I had planned going on bc as soon as we moved not realising I was already pregnant! I had the coil fitted this week so all I'm planning is giving my body a break :thumbup:
May might seem a lon way off Hun but it'll just fly by! I hope and pray it'll be a successful cycle for you, and who knows maybe a sneaky accident will happen in the mean time! Remember I fell when I ha my appointment and basically have up until then? In my case it was different I know, we just dtd for fun instead of for a purpose and bam. Miracles do happen briss! My little terror is proof :haha: speaking of which, judging on the noises he's wedged himself somewhere! I'm off to retrieve my ticking time bomb x


----------



## Pixie2982

hey girls

thought i would update you as now settled in our new home miles away from our old one lol
been doctors for registration and got an appointment for 22nd to see new doc (not nurse) hopefully she will give me that bit of paper saying i can go hosp for cd21 progesterone test (not sure how it works up here)

got a pelvic scan booked for early may (privately) costing £99 not bad i think, it will cover ovaries, tubes, uterus and lining of the womb, :happydance:
so hopefully will get some happy news and will find a donor as still no donor found either but there is not many where i am so might have to travel again which is harder then london

hows everyone else?


----------



## Briss

*chicky*, it's a good idea to give your body a little break before trying again. still, it&#8217;s very positive that your body is trying to get pregnant and doing what it's supposed to. maybe something changed after the pregnancy and your body became more fertile. 

*Pixie*, great that you settled in your new home! you've been busy getting the new doc on board. any news on the donor?

*afm*, just going through the motions as usual, disappointment after disappointment, nothing is getting better but plenty is getting worse. out of the blue started getting pre AF spotting! WTF?? got back to Chinese medicine cos it's the only thing that at least is promising to reduce my FSH. western medicine just gives up on women like me. maybe if I can get it down we can get a stim IVF paid by the NHS. if that fails I am considering going to Germany for IVF, it's so much cheaper over there even with the flights/hotels etc. 

ladies, does anyone know what your estrogen levels should be for CBFM to give you a HIGH? I am trying to find this info but there is just general explanation that CBFM tracks two hormones so you get high HIGH when your estrogen level goes up and you get PEAk when your LH surges but no one seem to know the actual numbers.


----------



## Pixie2982

Lol briss, I ain't got that far with docs as of yet as I missed my appointment, it was booked 3 weeks ahead so completely forgot the day but I will phone up in the morning for a same day appointment, and I have had to delay my scan for bout a week as I had a 42 day cycle but I think that's b/c of the move


----------



## chicky160

Briss I have no idea :shrug: I pretty sure the sticks are 10miu. Not that that's what you're asking but my guess is lh would need to be over that amount to get your peak? I did have a quick peek but didn't find much, I'm gonna have a good google and will report back later :thumbup:


----------



## Pixie2982

well, been doctors today about 3 things,

sciatica, she sending me for an MRI scan to see if anything causing it, which i was begging my doctor for in London instead of just giving me cocodemal all the time,

lump in breast, she said its nothing to worry about, feels like cysts, just referring me to breast clinic to check it out,

conceiving, i explained that my last cycle was 42 days and only had 2 day period and she said i didn't ovulate then, so i said that i had progesterone cd21 test come back 9.6 and she said i probably didn't ovulate then either, so worrying times ahead now, but she said they wont do nothing yet until my back scan, b/c they cant do scan if i am pregnant
so therefore no point looking for donor and wasting money on hotels until scan now :(

so just have to play the waiting game now, hopefully wont be too long though.


----------



## Briss

Pixie, it's good that finally somebody is looking into these things properly! hopefully you wont have to wait that long and things improve.


----------



## Lynny77

Pixie glad to hear your starting to get some answers. Keep us updated.

Briss how are things with you? Any news on the Germany front?

Chicky hopefully you're doing well!

I'm still plugging away. Using opk's this month since the monitors batteries ran out and it screwed up my times. I have my first appointment at the fertility clinic next week. So I guess we'll see!


----------



## Briss

Lynny, sorry CBFM let you down. My DH is reluctant to consider Germany until we exhausted the UK. The NHS is considering our case and if IVF is the right option for us so I now have to do all the tests all over again so they could confirm reserve status and make a decision. very depressing 

I wonder if I can somehow cheat my FSH/AMH?


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies do you mind if I rejoin? I was on this thread last year. We got pg but lost our twins this February. Had a couple of months ntnp and got out the cbfm again this month. Cd 7 amd 2 lows. Was on clomid over a yr ago which pushed ov back to cd12 so hoping that is still the case and the mc hasn't messed that up. Good luck.x


----------



## Briss

*nessaw*, I am so sorry about your mc, heart-breaking to read about it. really hope you will get lucky with CBFM soon 

*afm*, my Chinese treatment seems to be working as my O was on Cd13/14, really pleased.


----------



## nessaw

Thanks briss. It's been pretty awful to say the least. Completely terrified to be back ttc but got to be done (in a truly romantic fashion of course!)


----------



## Pixie2982

welcome neesaw, :hugs: for mc

well, had full blood count done last week, and progesterone cd21 test(done on cd24) as irregular cycles,, i got the results today, 

well i am not ovulating :cry:
so she is referring me to fertility clinic, hopefully wont take long!

as for the blood count, its come back as my platelets are low so in for another test in a few weeks, i typed it in to google (my fav thing to do lol) and the first thing on the list was low platelets in pregnancy 

everything i have got seems to lead to pregnancy, but tests still come back negative and they won't do a scan, but am hoping the MRI will pick something up but not holding my breath lol

sciatica, headaches, low platelets and no ovulation !! go figure lol

hows everyone else, its very quiet in here x


----------



## chicky160

Hey pixie! 

I had low platelets throughout my pregnancy and we assume before I even conceived but obv had no idea. I think during pregnancy it's not all that uncommon and as I never knew or had any effects from it prior who knows :shrug: I wonder if it has something to do with the lack of ovulation? 

Hope that appointment comes back for you soon Hun, I think we were offered something within 3 months which seems an age away I know but it went super fast, I'm sure I read somewhere the nhs has an obligation to see to you within an 18 week timeframe, not sure how realistic that actually is. But good luck! 

Welcome back neesaw, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Briss great to hear the Chinese meds are helping you again! :hugs:


----------



## Briss

*Pixie*, From what I know low platelets count means if you bleed it wont stop that easily as for most people. Do you ever notice that if you scratch yourself you cant stop the bleeding? I am sorry I do not really know much more on platelets and how they are in pregnancy. 

I am sorry your progesterone confirmed that you are not ovulating. It angers me that they could not confirm such a simple thing before. Why do you need MRI? I think a simple scan can show if you have follicles, dominant follicle before O and the ovulating follicle (yellow body) after O. What are they hoping to see on MRI?


----------



## Pixie2982

No briss but my last 4 periods have gone like this 3/4 days first 2 then the last 2 have only been 2 days long 

And thanks to the new doctors out of London am finally getting somewhere 

MRI scan is for my sciatica to see if anything is disturbing the nerve at the lower back before they start pysio ( unsure of spelling ) lol got letter this morning my appointment is on 7th June


----------



## chicky160

that's what I understand it to mean too briss, I must admit I do bleed a lot if I cut myself etc, and had to take meds after giving birth to help with the clotting, ill have to see if I still have notes somewhere, maybe in preggo journal but im sure the level should've been in the 30's and mine was about 4! :haha:


----------



## Lynny77

Hi ladies,

I'm going through all the rounds at the fertility clinic too right now. Just doing the investigative cycle. Tomorrow is the sono.

Pixie hopefully they can come up with a plan for you that'll get you pregnant quick.


----------



## Pixie2982

hey lynny, 

just a few quick questions :)

how long from doctors referral did you get an appointment?

what are the stages they go through before sono?

and what are they looking for on sono?

and keep us updated :)

and do you need to be trying to conceive, when they do tests? 
as i dont currently have a donor and haven't been looking atm as i was convinced there was something wrong :( its just docs in London wouldn't do nothing! and no point wasting money on hotels, travel etc. if its not going to work.


----------



## Lynny77

Hi Pixie! So basically for me I lost in Dec. 2012. So in July 2013 I saw my doctor because I was worried some of my cycles were long. She told me to start using opk's and if that didn't work come back. I did and realized I was missing my fertile window. So I gave it 6 months using opk's and nothing so I went back to her. That's when she sent me to the fertility clinic. It took almost 3 months for my first appointment at the fertility clinic. The one I'm at though is run by one doctor and he has 3 locations. I think if I was right in Toronto it wouldn't have taken so long. 

So I saw him on my first appointment and he ordered all the tests for my investigative cycle which is right now. That included the sono. So on the first day of my period I emailed them and they got me in on day 3 where they did blood work and ultrasound. Today was my second appointment (day10) and they did blood and another ultrasound plus the sono. The sono came up normal. Uteris looks good and no blockages in my tubes. With the sono they're looking for fibroids or any abnormalities in the uteris. Follies are still small but that's typical since I usually ovulate around day 18. I go back on tuesday for more cycle monitoring. I brought my hubby today too and he provided his sample and he had blood done as well.

I don't think I'll find out the results for all this until July 8 which is the earliest we could get the appointment with the doctor to go over the results and plan of action. 
I'm wondering if I'm going to come up with pcos or cycts since that runs in my family and like you I get cycts in my breasts. I'm not sure if you need to be actively trying to concieve. I think it's implied but no one has actually asked me if I am. They're doing the monitoring so the nurse told me not to bother with the cbfm. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Briss- are you going for acupunture? I've been debating it!


----------



## chicky160

Hey pixie. 

I went to the dr in the jan (2012) explained I'd been ttc so long, did opk's, temping etc, she told me it was all a load of rubbish, stop doing everything and come back in a couple of months if dtd every other day didn't get me up the duff so to speak. 

Feb 2012 went back to dr with hubby, I don't know how it works your end but she would not see me for anything ttc related if hubby wasn't there, obv in your situation it's different. Had cd3 and 21 bloods done that cycle. 

April (I think) dh had his sa

May were results

August ha a letter of referral to the fertility doc for further investigations, these would be limited because hubby has two dd already. The appointment was for dec

Fell in the sept so never made it, quite a wait thou. Might be worth looking into your local pct to see what their time frames for referral and actual appoinents are xxx


----------



## Lynny77

Actually Pixie now that I think about it the nurse did mention that the doctor probably wouldn't meet with me to discuss my results until my hubby went through his side of the testing. You're situation is different though so I'm sure they'd take that into consideration.


----------



## Pixie2982

well went in for second blood test for low platelets, so just habe to wait for results now hopefully by the end of next week,

MRI scan on 7th June, 

will keep updated :)


----------



## Pixie2982

Wow very very quiet in here lol

Well I have progressed well in my venture, I have seen the fertility nurse, and done another progesterone test on cd23 awaiting results,

Gotta have clymidia test (formality) in order to have my tubes checked by a dye and x ray, then a pelvic scan for the rest of it, then on day 2-5 she wants me to have a rubella titre, fish/lh and testosterone as she suspects pcos,

If it's confirmed to be pcos then she wants to put me on metformin, to try and help but I asked if I could have clomid to carry on trying at home, she will check for me,

She also said that we could get help on the nhs too but only if we have been to clinic and still can't get pregnant but that will cost 2 grand a time for iui or 4 grand for ivf, but if we choose ivf option then I would egg share cuts down the cost dramatically but really would like to donate, as we would be using donor sperm.

How's everyone else? Any bfps yet? Briss? Chicky? Lynny?


----------



## Briss

we are also making some progress, done all tests at the clinic and the good news we got the NHS funding for our stim IVF!!! I got all the meds (absolutely enormous bag!) and started down reg today. it's still a long way to go and my stats are not promising but there seems to be no other way cos DH's sperm is just not improving. hoping and praying as always :) 

Pixie, I hope it's not PCOS but I know some ladies got really good results with metformin. Let us know when you get your results. it's great that they are finally doing proper tests.


----------



## Lynny77

Pixie I'm glad to see you're seeing progression and getting some answers! Like Briss I hear a lot of women who have great success on metformin. Hopefully you'll be a success story!

Briss I have everything crossed for you!! That's so great you're moving ahead! 

Afm, I had some luck then not so much luck. I got a bfp in June but I miscarried 2 weeks ago at 9 weeks. It was a blighted ovum. Nothing grew in the sack and measured 6 weeks. Pretty disappointing but nothing you can do except move on and try again. 

June was also my testing stage at the fertility clinic and they found that I have an arcuate uturus- which instead of being triangular is a bit heart shaped. The doctor says it's an easy fix. He said that because of the dip on the one part of my uturus an embryo may have a harder time implanting. So that could be the reason it took so long to get pregnant. Hopefully we can get that fixed and move on to have a successful pregnancy. I haven't heard from the clinic though since my mc so I'm not sure when that'll happen.


----------



## Pixie2982

aww lynny, so sorry to hear bout mc, you know what they say, third time lucky, hopefully that will be true for you

Briss thats great news bout nhs funding,

we will be hoping to go to a clinic too now once we find out results of tests, not sure how we would afford it though would probably by via a loan :( then if it dont work,i think its within 6 cycles then we would too, be able to apply for nhs funding even though we are not doing it the conventional way, which is also good,
just keep us updated :)

:hugs: to all x


----------



## Lynny77

Thanks Pixie! I think we're all due for a successful pregnancy soon! Look's like we are well on the road towards one!


----------



## chicky160

Lynny I'm so sorry to hear about your mc :cry:

Briss and pixie so happy to hear things are moving forward! I cannot wait to see your bfps! :happydance: please keep us posted x


----------



## Pixie2982

Well all my tests are done now but phoned for results and silly woman gone on hols until 2nd September and no one else can give results out :-( will be cd 20 by then so ready for the next testing stage lol not looking forward to have x ray either :-( but whats got to be done has to be done


----------



## Pixie2982

I know this is a very old thread now but thought you girls would want to know, I finally got my :bfp: after all this time :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats from one of the founding members of this thread! Great news! Bump buddies? When is your edd?


----------



## Pixie2982

End of march as 10 dpo/ CD32


----------



## Pixie2982

I was very wary yesterday when I got a positive on a Superdrug at 9dpo 
Because 2 cycles ago I had a chemical and got pos at 8 dpo but frer with no hold says different story on this one today :)
Also done a clearblue with no hold
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2542.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5









IMG_2556.JPG
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_2557.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DaisyQ

That's awesome! I also had a chemical recently - in March. I'm not sure when I ovulated by I think I'm due in early March. Will likely have elective c section 1-2 weeks early.


----------



## Lynny77

That's amazing pixie!!! Wonderful news!


----------



## eegor

*BUMP* 

Hellllllloooooooo :flower:

I know this thread has been quiet for aaages - over a year ages - but I was hoping there may be another bunch of lovelies using a CBFM now and would like to join me here? I've just ordered replacement sticks as its been a while since I used mine and I need all the help I can get!


----------

